# PAL Spring 2011 babies - Welcome Mason, Iris, Lily, Isaac, Luca & Dominic !!!!



## tinybutterfly

So I thought whilst I was feeling a little positive/hopeful I would start a thread for us with EDD in the spring (well obviously that would depend where in the world we are :haha:). 

Just a quick bit of my story. I had two children with no problems except pre-eclampsia, then 3rd baby my waters broke at 28+6 and 8 weeks later she was born sleeping due to medical negligence, just under a year later her little sister was born and since then (two years) I have had six miscarriages. 

If any one wants to join me here (pleaseeeeeee :haha:) then I will add you to the list, it is just I dont feel able to join first tri. 

I already love looking at the list :happydance:
Tasha x

*Edit: Hi ladies I've taken on the thread with Tasha's blessing following the devastating news at her scan. Let's get you lot safely into second tri *
*Sticky dust all round!*
*Nic xxx*


*edit: hiiii, since Nic had her gorgeous boy Dillon...obviously she has little time to keep up with this ticker mania etc!*
*of course we don't blame her, i mean...have you SEEN that cutie???*
*i'll do my best to be worthy of following in her footsteps *
*xxx Tibs/Kim (whatever you like)*


*February 2011*​ 
*https://lpmf.lilypie.com/bP7Pp1.png *
*Vicky - vickyd *
** 2nd * *
*Hero arrived wednesday 2/2/2011, 8.05am, weighing 2.2kg after scheduled c-section at 34+5 *
*(original EDD: march 11) *​ 

*https://lpmf.lilypie.com/Of9up1.png*
*Min - Minimin *
**6th**
*Serena Millie arrived sunday morning 2/6/2011 after scheduled c-section at 34+5,*
*she weighed 3lbs 8oz*
*(original EDD: march 16)*​ 

*https://lpmf.lilypie.com/swmPp1.png *
*Vickie - Vickieh1981 *
**10th**
*Sophia Isabella arrived thursday 2/10/2011 after induction on feb 9 at 35+4, *
*she weighed 5lb 5.5oz *
*(original EDD: march 11)*​ 

*https://lpmf.lilypie.com/hU7Gp1.png *
*Erin - EpdTTC *
**11th**
*Eden Penny arrived friday morning 2/11/2011 at 7.52am, weighing 5lbs 5oz *
*and measuring 19.5 inches long after mommy's waters broke 12 hours before at 34+4*
*(original EDD: march 20)* ​ 

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/toW9p1.png
*Leah - Heulyn*
**12th**
*Linzie Sharon arrived on 2/12/2011 at 6.20(ish)pm, weiging 6lbs 12oz!*
*(original EDD, feb 28)*​ 

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/JkTOp1.png
*Rainbowpea*
**15th**
*Juliette Lyra arrived 2/15/2011 at 5.21am, she came by c-section and weighed 7lb 11oz!*
*(original EDD: march 22)*​ 

*https://lb1f.lilypie.com/Putjp1.png*
*Lianne - Lianne1986*
**17th**
*Jaiden arrived thursday 2/17/2011 at 11.52am, weighing 6lbs 5oz!*
*(original EDD: march 7)*​ 

*https://lb1f.lilypie.com/RvmCp1.png *
*Perdita*
**18th* *
*Nathanial William Kal'el arrived 2/18/2011 at 3.34am, *
*weighing 6lbs 15.5oz (3kg160)*
*(original EDD: march 10)*​ 

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/f8P2p1.png 
*Lisa - Firedancer41 *
**19th* *
*Abigail Paige arrived rather quickly on 2/19/2011 at 10.50pm, *
*she weighed 7lbs 1oz. byebye planned C-section!*
*(original EDD: march 4)*​ 
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/k75op1.png
*Pippa - Pippasdvision *
**21st**
*Pippa's little girl arrived on 21/2/2011 at 7.08pm, after a 5 day induction (repect!),*
*she weighed 8lbs 3oz!*
*(original EDD: march 3rd)*​ 
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/la6Hp1.png
*Eclipse*
**24th**
*her little girl arrived after 9 hours of labour, weighing 9lbs!*
*(original EDD: february 28)*​ 

*https://lb1f.lilypie.com/2zIRp1.png*
*Shazza - SmileyShazza*
**25th**
*Jack William arrived on 2/25/2011, at 4.27pm, weighing 6lbs!*
*(original EDD: march 19)*​ 
*https://lb1f.lilypie.com/Onjwp1.png*
*Joanne - Goddess25*
**25th**
*Olivia arrived on 2/25/2011, at 7.07am, weighing 7lbs 10oz!*
*(original EDD: february 28) *​ 
*https://lb1f.lilypie.com/kP76p2.png*
*Juste3boys*
**25th**
*Thomas Robert Kirkland arrived 02/25/2011!*
*(Original EDD: march 11)*​ 




*March 2011*​ 
https://lpmf.lilypie.com/DATip1.png
*Neen - Beadette*
**2nd**
*Olly George arrived 3/2/2011 at 2.21pm via emergency c-section at 33+5!*
*he weighs 4lbs 8oz and he's gorgeous!*
*(orginal EDD: april 15)*​ 

*https://lpmf.lilypie.com/sdUSp1.png*
*Lea - x-Rainbow-x*
**8th**
*Benjamin arrived 3/8/2011 at 1am sharp, he weighed a tiny 5lbs 2oz (2kg350)*
*(original EDD: april 4)*​ 
*https://lb1f.lilypie.com/34crp1.png*
*Christina - Braijackava*
**11th**
*Maxwell Grant arrived 3/11/2011 at 4.08pm weighing 8lbs 7oz! *
*he quickly came naturally after being threatened with a c-section *
*(original EDD: march 22 )*​ 
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/ss0hp1.png
*Susan - Chimpette*
**14th**
*Brody arrived 2/14/2011 at 4.11pm*
*(original EDD: march 12)*​ 

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/3LRbp1.png
*Debbie - Debgreasby*
**16th**
*Taliah Faith arrived 3/16/2011, at 8.26pm weighing 7lbs 1oz!*
*finally induced at 38+1!*
*(original EDD: march 29)*​ 

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/ghFjp2.png
*Annie - Mislaww*
**18th**
*Elizabeth Jai Mei arrived 3/18/2011 via emergency c-section,*
*she weighed 6lbs 7oz and is absolutely perfect*
*(original EDD: march 23)*​ 
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/QvRsp2.png
*Roonsma*
**20th**
*Harry George arrived 3/20/2011 at 8.38pm, he weighed 8lbs 1oz*
*(original EDD: march 12)*​ 
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/8yzjp2.png
*Gabby - mommy2be2011x
*24th* 
Kaden arrived 03/24/2011 after being induced due to placental problems,
he came into the world at 5.15pm, weighing 6lbs and measuring 20 inches long
(original EDD: april 9)*

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/a9hvp2.png
*Frankee - Mushmouth*
**25th**
*Olivia-Leigh arrived at 3/25/2011, 1.17pm via emergency c-section*
*she weighed 7lbs 13oz and is a perfect little madam, a true diva!*
*(original EDD: march 19)*​ 
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/wUVWp2.png
*Kayleigh - lovehearts*
**29th**
*Tyler Thomas arrived 29/3/2011 at 8.14pm, weighing 8lbs 11.5oz*
*(original EDD: april 2)*​ 
https://lpmf.lilypie.com/sEmzp2.png
*cowboy angel*
**30th**
*Lyla Elizabeth arrived 3/30/2011 at 8.20pm, weighing 4lbs 9.7ozs, she was 18.5 inches long*
*(Original EDD: may 1)*​ 


*April 2011*​ 
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/dGolp2.png
*bumble b - Hayley*
**4th**
*Ronnie Steven arrived 4/4/2011 at 6.06am, weighing 8lbs 15oz*
*(Original EDD: march 25)*​ 
*https://lb1f.lilypie.com/KimJp2.png*
*mommy2angel - Rebecca*
**7th**
*Mason arrived 4/7/2011*
*(original EDD: april 20)*​ 
*https://lb1f.lilypie.com/vJFhp2.png
momto4girls
*9th*
her baby boy arrived on 04/09/2011 by emergency c-section. he weighed 10lbs 3oz
(original EDD: april 18)*

*https://lb1f.lilypie.com/oeL6p2.png
Siobhan - +tiveThoughts 
*11th*
Harrison Jonathan Spinks arrived 04/11/2011 after being induced the day before
he arrived at 11.11am weighing 7lbs 7oz
(original EDD: april 10)*​
*https://lb1f.lilypie.com/gH2cp2.png
Ru - Bumpyride
*11th*
Iris Cascadia arrived 04/11/2011 at 3pm by c-section, she joined her family with open arms and a robust squall,
weighing in at 7.3lbs and measuring 19.7 inches
(original EDD: april 19)

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/H7Bsp2.png
Patsy - charliemarina
*19th*
Lily arrived 04/19/2011 via elective c-section, she weighed a healthy 7lbs 4oz
(original EDD: april 28)

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/3gqjp2.png
Swanny
*19th*
Isaac Lee arrived 04/19/2011 at 5.11am weighing 6lbs 5oz!
(original EDD: april 28)

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/xGYcp2.png
Cesca - prgirl_cesca
*19th*
Luca arrived at 04/19/2011
(orginal EDD: april 26)


https://lb1f.lilypie.com/qx7Dp2.png
MrMojo1971
*28th*
Dominic Steven arrived 04/28/2011 at 7.41pm weighing 7lb 10 oz
(original EDD: april 22)


https://lb1f.lilypie.com/QN76p2.png
Cheryl - Cherbare
*28th* 
Caelyn Christina-Rae Tremblay arrived at 12:37am April 28th. 
She was 7lbs 13oz and 20.25 inches
(original EDD: april 21)
*

*May 2011*

*https://lb1f.lilypie.com/vnV0p2.png
*1st*
Clo
Connor Jay arrived 05/01/2011 at 2.37am!
(original edd: may 16)

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/aTP3p2.png
*4th*
Brandi - BrandiCanucks
Anberlin arrived 05/04/2011 at 7.15am, weighing 8lbs 1oz and 21 inch long
(original EDD: april 27)​*

*https://lb1f.lilypie.com/KF2hp2.png
Kim - tinybutterfly
*5th*
Aurelie arrived 05/05/2011 at 10.51pm at 38+4
she weighed 3kg150 (just under 7lbs) and was 49.5cm tall
(orginal EDD: may 15)

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/sKSPp2.png
*5th*
meow951
Josh arrived 05/05/2011
(original EDD: april 28) 

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/bkRNp2.png
*6th*
Sam - Lover
Leo arrived 05/06/2011 at 10.30pm, weighing 8lbs 6oz
(original edd: may 15)

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/ZeFBp2.png
*11th*
Lucy - Lucy1973
Matilda arrived 05/11/2011 at 11.50am, weighing 8lbs 4oz
(original edd: may 13)

*​


*new arrivals*
Janine (original EDD: march 12), boy
marnie79 (induced march 14, original EDD march 26)
Heather - chippyslady *EDD march 12th* girl
Gemma_xX *EDD march 14th*girl
Posh *EDD march 16th* boy
parkgirl/Jamie (induced april 7, original EDD april 3)
Eve8 - eve (original edd: april 1st)
lightweight (original edd: april 16)
MEJOY - meredith (original edd: april 19)
Kabie (original edd: april 28)


*May 2011*​ 




https://lbdm.lilypie.com/DhCBp1.png Leanne - FierceAngel * *EDD 25th* * Scans 27th Sep, 8th & 20th Oct, 12th Nov, 8th & 22nd Dec- all good! Next one *5 jan*


https://lbdm.lilypie.com/O904p1.png AppleSauce ** EDD 28th* *

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/NP4qp1.png xshell79 * *EDD 30th* * Scan 28th Oct - all good!


*June 2011*​

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/19RUp2.png Mary - Aussiettc **EDD 2nd** scheduled C-section for May 28!





*Sending luck* and :dust: to Bittersweet xx​ 
*Precious Angels*:angel: Africaqueen :angel: Tasha :angel: babyattempt3 :angel: stay.positive :angel:amos2009 :angel: :cry:Petitpas :angel: OHaiMummy :angel:CroydonGirl :angel: Sequeena :angel: Laura.x.x :angel:Jenny25 - RIP Jamie :angel: :cry: MissMaternal :angel: :cry:​


----------



## Jox

Just a quick one to say congrats again. People may be confused by thread as says 2010... not 2011 :dohh: Baby brain kicking in :happydance: xxx


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha thanks Jo, although it is more likely I am just dopey, either that or some kind of time traveller :haha:

Thanks for the congrats :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Tasha 
I am not sure on my dates as i had a scan today and was too early to see anything, but my hcg levels have doubled nicely so all seems well. I would estimate im due around the 14th march aswell  this may well change after my scan on the 15th. lol.

xxx


----------



## Tasha

Awww yay africaqueen, I thought I was going to be on my own :haha: A scan already? That is great that your hcg has doubled nicely :cloud9: So just over a week until your next scan, by which stage you should see some thing. Do you want me to add you to the list with 14th March for now? 

Oh and congratulations :kiss:


----------



## africaqueen

Tasha said:


> Awww yay africaqueen, I thought I was going to be on my own :haha: A scan already? That is great that your hcg has doubled nicely :cloud9: So just over a week until your next scan, by which stage you should see some thing. Do you want me to add you to the list with 14th March for now?
> 
> Oh and congratulations :kiss:

Yeah i had a full 4 day bleed 2wks ago which i assumed was af, but then got my BFP 4 days later, so they scanned me early cos of my previous history of having a ectopic. I had to have emergency surgery and removal of left tube and baby in Jan this yr.

They now think the bleed was implantation and that im just over 4wks not 6. Will get a better picture at the next scan. Hope it comes round fast! 
If u add me for the 14th thats great and il let u knw of it changes xxx


----------



## Tasha

Oh wow, you must be very confused. I hope this next week flies for both of us, as I should have a scan next week too. How are you feeling about things, positive or not so? I will add you now.


----------



## africaqueen

Tasha said:


> Oh wow, you must be very confused. I hope this next week flies for both of us, as I should have a scan next week too. How are you feeling about things, positive or not so? I will add you now.

Well i am feeling ok right now and quite optimistic, but it changes hr by hr. lol.
The nurse was super positive about my beta numbers and the scan result and she really thinks im too early to see anything. She dealt with me last time so she knows my history etc so im inclined to go with her and be positive but to also keep in the back of my mind what could possibly happen. The odds are in my favour tho. There is only a 10% chance this pregnancy will be ectopic, so that means a 90% chance of it being in my womb:happydance:

Yes i hope this wk flies by too. Just need to know for certain. We will survive this wait and i pray we get to see lil sacs ;-) xxx


----------



## Tulip

So glad you started this Tash, best of luck to the Spring Babies (Northern Hemisphere :haha:) from the Winter Babies! xxx


----------



## Tasha

I am glad you are feeling positive right now africaqueen, it changes all the time for me too, depending on what twinge I am having :blush: :haha:

Thank you Tulip for coming here and your best wishes, good luck to the Winter Babies from the Spring babies too. Oh and I just saw your ticker, that has flown by for me, probably not for you though.


----------



## Tulip

Tasha said:


> Thank you Tulip for coming here and your best wishes, good luck to the Winter Babies from the Spring babies too. Oh and I just saw your ticker, that has flown by for me, probably not for you though.

Haha no, at the time it felt like forever (first tri, OMG, it actually lasted three years or so :shock:) but now I'm thinking "Crap, we're over halfway and I still can't really relax... maybe next Friday after the scan... or even 2 weeks after that on V-day". It's as if nervous has become my default setting. But it's more an underlying nervousness now, rather than the all-encompassing first-tri terror. 

It gets easier, thankfully. But I'll tell you lot what my MW told me at booking in: PAL is terrifying. And this will feel like the longest pregnancy ever.

Lots of love x


----------



## Pippasdvision

Hi there I would like to join you too am due on the 11th i think just waitig for second blood test to confirm that I am definatly pregnant.


----------



## Tasha

Awww bless you Tulip, I hope you can relax soon. My pregnancy with Honey's little sister was long and scary but I hadnt had 1st tri losses then so I think this is going to be one hell of a ride. 

Hey Pippas, nice to have you here. I will add you to the list in a moment. How are you doing? Did you get the hcg results of the 1st test?


----------



## goddess25

I may possibly be joining you on this one.... I am 6+1 and am due the 28th Feb so i guess its highly realistic it could be March.


----------



## Tasha

Hey goddess, congratulations. Feel free to join us here if you want to :hugs: Do you have an early scan booked?


----------



## Firedancer41

I would like to join y'all as well! I haven't been to the dr. yet, but FF gives me 3/10/11 as a EDD. I'll go sooner than that though as I'll require a c-section, since I just had a c 7 months ago...

Hugs and belly rubs to all the PAL gals!


----------



## Tasha

Weird, I replied to goddess earlier but it has disappeared. Well it said congratulations hun, you are more than welcome to join us here. 

Hi firedancer, I will add you in a moment, although it took me a second to realise the date as I wondered why it was over a year away :dohh::haha: Hugs and belly rubs to you too hun.

How are you both? Have you made your first appointments yet? Will you be having an early scan? Sorry I am nosey.


----------



## Lianne1986

hi, 

i think im due in march

i had my implant out 13 weeks ago & i didnt have AF afterwards. got my bfp 23rd june. 
i have had 2 hcg tests done, last monday they were 854 and this monday just gone they had times by 10!! :happydance:

so i think i cud be due in march, im waiting for an appointment with my dr/midwife to see if i can get an early dating scan. but for now id like to join if i can lol 

Lianne xxx :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

Tasha said:


> Weird, I replied to goddess earlier but it has disappeared. Well it said congratulations hun, you are more than welcome to join us here.
> 
> Hi firedancer, I will add you in a moment, although it took me a second to realise the date as I wondered why it was over a year away :dohh::haha: Hugs and belly rubs to you too hun.
> 
> How are you both? Have you made your first appointments yet? Will you be having an early scan? Sorry I am nosey.

Oh yeah haha, I forgot our U.S. dates are month first, unlike in Europe :)

I have not yet made my first appt. We are generally not seen until about 8 weeks-I'll call the office next week. I shouldn't have an early scan/ Ultrasound-20 weeks is the norm. My loss was an unusual case...My son was perfectly healthy and full term; I lost him as a result of a loss of oxygen during labor :( I am hoping this pregnancy AND birth will be uneventful!!


----------



## Tasha

Hi Lianne, welcome and congratulations on your bfp. I will add you to the list in a moment :) Fantastic news on the HCG :happydance: I hope you can get that early scan, you should do as you need to know.


Hey firedancer, I am so sorry for the loss of your little boy, it is so cruel and unfair. Will you be seen more regularly this pregnancy? I think it is quite important in PAL as we are much more aware of not just what happened to us but all the other things that can go wrong. We arent generally seen until around week 12 for booking in and 1st scan, and I never have been before now even with Kaysie Blossom (my little girl born after Honey) but since then I have had six early miscarriages so I will be seen more early, and I am seen loads from 24 weeks any way. Sorry for the ramble. Do you just have the one scan in the US? 

It is nice to have a few more of us in here, but sad too cos of the reason we fit here. :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

:haha: i love the ?'s by my name :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha, lol. Yea it does look funny, but wanted to include you on the list just didnt know what to put. :blush:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for adding me to the list hun 
Might be easier for u if u just stick to writing edds rather than how far along we are, or u will be having to change it all every day ;-) just a idea xxx


----------



## Tasha

Your welcome hun, will probably stick to how it is atm cos it isnt hard when there are 5 of us but if more come then I might get little tickers :)

How are you today?


----------



## Firedancer41

Tasha said:


> Hi Lianne, welcome and congratulations on your bfp. I will add you to the list in a moment :) Fantastic news on the HCG :happydance: I hope you can get that early scan, you should do as you need to know.
> 
> 
> Hey firedancer, I am so sorry for the loss of your little boy, it is so cruel and unfair. Will you be seen more regularly this pregnancy? I think it is quite important in PAL as we are much more aware of not just what happened to us but all the other things that can go wrong. We arent generally seen until around week 12 for booking in and 1st scan, and I never have been before now even with Kaysie Blossom (my little girl born after Honey) but since then I have had six early miscarriages so I will be seen more early, and I am seen loads from 24 weeks any way. Sorry for the ramble. Do you just have the one scan in the US?
> 
> It is nice to have a few more of us in here, but sad too cos of the reason we fit here. :hugs:


Just a 20 week scan is the norm; however, I am considered *high risk* because I am over 35 and have HBP (same with my last 2 pregnancies). So starting at 32 weeks, I go twice weekly for NSTs and once a week for a scan to make sure baby's growth is on track. My HBP has always been well-controlled and I've never had issues like pre-eclampsia, thank goodness!
I am assuming the dr. will follow the same protocol. This is a new dr. since I feel my last one bears some responsibility for what happened.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Tasha, 
I am doing ok thx. Still feeling worried but thats par for the course in 1st tri i think.. haha.
I am keeping busy and hope this wk goes quick and then hopefully all will be revealed 
How r u doing?

xxx


----------



## Tasha

Oh wow I didnt realise one scan was the norm, I am glad you will be looked after though firedancer. I have pre-eclampsia in every pregnancy so good care from 24 weeks too. I dont blame you for changing doctors, I changed hospitals after Honey was born sleeping due to medical negligence. 

africaqueen, yes the nerves and worry are normal. I am okay, worried too.


----------



## Lianne1986

Tasha said:


> Hahaha, lol. Yea it does look funny, but wanted to include you on the list just didnt know what to put. :blush:

hey thts ok i dont mind...its all a mystery at the min :haha:

cant wait to find out when i'll be due for defiante :thumbup:


----------



## chippyslady

I would love to be added to the list as well, if that is ok. I'll know more after my appt. next Thursday, but I believe I am due March 12th. :)


----------



## Tasha

welcome and congrats chippyslady. I will add you now. 

How is everyone today?


----------



## Lianne1986

im very very tired...i have a 5 & 3 yr old, sumtimes i cud just sit & cry cuz im tht tired :(


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
I am feeling pessimistic today :-(
went to the shops today and had a lil looksy at some baby clothes and just couldnt picture buying stuff and having a bump let alone a baby :-( is it a sign??
I am just so anxious about this scan im having next wk xxx


----------



## chippyslady

I totally understand Africa. I feel exactly the same. I think we are just too nervous to think that far ahead. I don't think that is a sgin. Try to remember (which I keep reminding myself) that God has a plan for all of us. 

Thanks for adding me Tasha! Hope everything is going ok firedancer!


----------



## Tasha

Lianne, I completely understand the tiredness, I am feeling it too. I have a 6, 4 (2 weeks off 5) and 2 year old, so them, the pregnancy and the fact my aunt has been so poorly and is now in her final days which is sopping me from sleeping means I am very emotional and just want some sleep, are you sleeping okay when you do get to bed? 

I was feeling the same and still am today africaqueen , it is so hard, you wanna feel positive but you cant. I dont think it is a sign at all, just that we want to portect ourself, in my first three pregnancies as soon as I found out I was planning names etc, then my third Honey grew her wings, my fourth I just couldnt do the names until further on, I wanted to but couldnt, I thought it was a sign but I did bring her home, like I said I think it is to try and protect ourselves. 

Your welcome chippyslady. How are you all today? Are you all weeing more than usual? And am I the only one still doing tests?


----------



## africaqueen

I think u are right Tasha, and u have really been through some terrible losses and survived and this gives me a lot of comfort to know that we are strong women and will do anything for our babies. I just wish my scan was tomorrow! lol. It seems sooo long away!
Do u think my hcg would of increased by over 80% if this was a chemical? xxx


----------



## Tasha

We are strong. I really dont think it would have gone on by such much if it was a chemical pregnancy, no. I have every thing crossed for you. 

I know what you mean about the scan, my first appointment seems ages away and time is really dragging.


----------



## Lianne1986

Tasha said:


> Lianne, I completely understand the tiredness, I am feeling it too. I have a 6, 4 (2 weeks off 5) and 2 year old, so them, the pregnancy and the fact my aunt has been so poorly and is now in her final days which is sopping me from sleeping means I am very emotional and just want some sleep, are you sleeping okay when you do get to bed?


im sleeping absolutly fine when i go to bed! just i keep almost nodding off on the day too! i have no motivation at all either, my house looks a right mess, normally i keep on top of the housework really well. :nope:


----------



## Tasha

Just keep reminding your self that, it is only for a few more weeks and then 2nd tri is usually much better energy wise. Is there any chance you might be anaemic too?


----------



## Vickieh1981

Just got sent this way by tulip.

I am due 11th March. A year to the day that we were told Isabella had died.

Am absolutely terrifed.

First scan is the 19th July if we can get that far (Please God)


----------



## Tasha

Welcome Vickie, I did wanna tell you about this thread but didnt wanna push you into anything. 

Massive :hugs: on the due date sweetie, Kaysie Blossom's due date was the 14th May 2008 which was a year from when Honey grew her wings so I realise the complicated emotions that brings. 

Just over a week until your scan, I hope it flies by :hugs:

I will add you now :kiss:


----------



## Lianne1986

Tasha said:


> Just keep reminding your self that, it is only for a few more weeks and then 2nd tri is usually much better energy wise. Is there any chance you might be anaemic too?

i dont know mayb i shoul get my iron checked i have got a dr appoint. 23rd july. i dunno if i can last tht long!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tasha said:


> Welcome Vickie, I did wanna tell you about this thread but didnt wanna push you into anything.
> 
> Massive :hugs: on the due date sweetie, Kaysie Blossom's due date was the 14th May 2008 which was a year from when Honey grew her wings so I realise the complicated emotions that brings.
> 
> Just over a week until your scan, I hope it flies by :hugs:
> 
> I will add you now :kiss:

Thanks. I keep thinking that there is a reason I have my due date on that day. So that I won't feel so desperate and empty when the anniversary comes round.

Kaysie arrived before that date I guess? They will induce me at 38 weeks if I don't have it before then (last were 34 and 35 weeks). That's assuming I even get to keep this bubba.


----------



## Tasha

Lianne I would make an appointment before then, there is no need to suffer if that is what is going on. 

Vickie that is what I told myself, I liked to think of her as a gift from Honey. She was born on the 12th May, I have never gone that far before and wont go that far this time if I keep this bean, probably 37/38 weeks.


----------



## Lianne1986

thanks tasha im going to ring on monday to get an earlier appointment xxx


----------



## Tasha

:thumbup: hope they can fit you in real soon.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tash - do they know any reason for your losses? We never found out what killed Isabella although a blood clot in the placenta was suspected. I am on aspirin throughout this pregnancy.


----------



## Tasha

Honey grew her wings because of medical negligence, my waters broke and stayed broken eight weeks before she was born. She should of been delivered but they didnt, and so not only did her lungs and kidneys not grow from when my waters broke but it compromised the placenta which didnt grow, it was 50% too small, 50% blood clots and a 10% abruption. When I got pregnant with Kaysie the new hospital also found a clotting disorder, so I had baby aspirin through out and also clexane (blood thinning injection). 

Now with my miscarriages, they say partly my clotting disorder but also there is something wrong with my cervix which is why I will have a stitch. 

Where you tested for clotting disorders?


----------



## Tasha

Morning girls how are you all? Today I have a gut feeling it is all over.


----------



## africaqueen

Tasha- There seems to be a hell of a lot of "gut feelings" on march mummies at the moment, me included and we cnt all be right can we? ;-)
I think fear is overtaking any other emotion at the moment. We are reaching fever pitch with waiting for blood and scan results. It is a traumatic time and our defense mechanism has kicked in and that is why we are sooo convinced something will happen.
Our brains wont allow us to be happy yet, intill we see proof that all is fine after our heartache in the past. I pray this wk brings reassurance to us all xxx


----------



## Tasha

I think you are right AQ, a protection thing which is completely normal. I pray so too. How are you doing?


----------



## africaqueen

I am doing ok "ish" lol.
Right now i am feeling more positive but my emotions change by the hr... i hope tomorrow's hcg results are high enough to stop me worrying about another ectopic.
The worry is actually making me feel exhausted now and cnt be good for our beanie if all is as it should be, so im trying to stay as positive as i can and see what the bloods come back at for now. Taking one day at a time seems the only way to cope. I cnt look too far into the future at the moment. I am just thankful i have had no bleeding or bad pains for now. We will get through this Tasha and god willing, so will our beans ;-) xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

am i right in thinking that once ur hcg gets to a certain number the % of miscarriage goes dwn? i think i read it sumwhere but cant be certain? does any of u know? if this is true whats the hcg number? x


----------



## SugarKisses

So happy for you Tasha x


----------



## Pippasdvision

Hi lianne found this and though it might help

Key things to remember about hCG levels:

* In a bout 85% of normal pregnancies, the hCG level will double every 48 - 72 hours. As you get further along in pregnancy and the hCG level gets higher, the time it takes to double can increase to about every 96 hours.
* Caution must be used in making too much of hCG numbers. A normal pregnancy may have low hCG levels and result in a perfectly healthy baby. The results from an ultrasound after 5 - 6 weeks gestation are much more accurate than using hCG numbers.
* An hCG level of less than 5mIU/ml is considered negative for pregnancy, and anything above 25mIU/ml is considered positive for pregnancy.
* The hCG hormone is measured in milli-international units per milliliter (mIU/ml).
* A transvaginal ultrasound should be able to show at least a gestational sac once the hCG levels have reached between 1,000 - 2,000mIU/ml. Because levels can differentiate so much and conception dating can be wrong, a diagnosis should not be made by ultrasound findings until the hCG level has reached at least 2,000.
* A single hCG reading is not enough information for most diagnoses. When there is a question regarding the health of the pregnancy, multiple testings of hCG done a couple of days apart give a more accurate assessment of the situation.
* The hCG levels should not be used to date a pregnancy since these numbers can vary so widely.
* There are two common types of hCG tests. A qualitative hCG test detects if hCG is present in the blood. A quantitative hCG test (or beta hCG) measures the amount of hCG actually present in the blood.

Guideline to hCG levels during pregnancy:

hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :

* 3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
* 4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
* 5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
* 6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
* 7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
* 9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml

What can a low hCG level mean?

A low hCG level can mean any number of things and should be rechecked within 48-72 hours to see how the level is changing. A low hCG level could indicate:

* Miscalculation of pregnancy dating
* Possible miscarriage or blighted ovum
* Ectopic pregnancy

What can a high hCG level mean?

A high level of hCG can also mean a number of things and should be rechecked within 48-72 hours to evaluate changes in the level. A high hCG level can indicate:

* Miscalculation of pregnancy dating
* Molar pregnancy
* Multiple pregnancy

If oyu Pm me I will send you the web address.


----------



## Lianne1986

so by tht last monday i must of been at least 5 weeks? my hcg was well over 8,000.
soi could be 6 weeks 2moro. gosh im so confused. its really doin my head in. i have been havin syptoms for almost 3 weeks now :shrug:


----------



## Pippasdvision

Lol with your levels that high and the symptoms for that long you must be further along than you thought when was the start of your last cycle and was it a proper AF or just spotty?


----------



## Lianne1986

i havent had AF for 2years, i had the implant in, and didnt have af whilst it was in, i had implant out 13 weeks ago and didnt have af after i fell pregnant before af arrived. thts y i havent a clue how far along i am lol


----------



## Pippasdvision

Oh wow, I heard it took ages to get pregnant after having one of those! You should ru a book on how far along you are! Put me down for 5 matchsticks for 6+4 today.


----------



## Lianne1986

Pippasdvision said:


> Oh wow, I heard it took ages to get pregnant after having one of those! You should ru a book on how far along you are! Put me down for 5 matchsticks for 6+4 today.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

i dont think i can wait to see the gp on the 23rd july, im gonna rebook 2moro and see what they can do. mayb im havin twins lol it runs in my family, im a twin too (my twin brother died at 4months old tho due to cot death, but im still a twin)


----------



## Pippasdvision

Oh wow that would be exciting. DO give them a ring expecially if you think it might be multiple


----------



## Tasha

AQ my hope comes and goes, I want to be positive like you say but it is tough isnt it?

Sugarkisses thank you so much sweetie :hugs::kiss:

Lianne I have no idea but Pippa seems to of answered your question, twins would be very exciting. I am so sorry to read about your brother :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

my dh has identical twins in his family as well, hopefully i can get an appointment this week, my drs are usually fully booked up!


----------



## Tasha

Hope you manage to get one Lianne.

5 weeks today :) And I have my appointment tomorrow.

Good luck to AQ with her appointment today :kiss:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Tasha! I am sooo nervous! we need the numbers to be over 8000 at this stage as my last beta was drawn 12 days ago. Fingers truly xd!

Happy 5wks to us both! lol. I really think i am further along than that tho according to my LMP... so time will tell. Maybe the nurse was wrong and bubs will have a growth spurt this next wk. haha.

How is everyone feeling? I am bloated and gassy, runny nose and sneezing and very sore nips! ouch xxx


----------



## mushmouth

Hiya girls - i think I'm ready to join in now :D My EDD based on OV date is march 21st :happydance:


----------



## Lianne1986

my symptoms seem to be disapearing..im too scared to go to the drs now :(

im not so tired and my boobs dnt hurt as much as they did.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Grrr I went through the whole thread and multiquoted posts and then my computer crashed and they are gone.

I lost this thread as baby brain kicked in and I was looking for it in the first trimester section. :dohh:

I got my betas back. 17dpo 493 20dpo 1620.

I have my first scan on Monday at 6+3 and I don't feel positive tbh. I can't even bring myself to hope that they will see a heartbeat. The midwife rang today as well to arrange my booking appt. I didn't want to do it for a while but unless I do it next week I won't be able to do it without the kids with me and since we are not telling them I can't do that. 

I was going to wait until after the summer holidays but they said 14 weeks was too late so I have to book next week - I feel like I am jinxing things.


----------



## posh

Can you please add me? EDD 16th March, although i think i'm having it early either by c section or induction.


----------



## africaqueen

Just wanted to wish u all well.
I am in bed at home now. In agony and devastated. I dnt knw what i did to deserve this to happen. I have no children and i cnt have childen now... i am not going to be around the boards for a long time. Far too upsetting for me. Thanks for support ladies x


----------



## Lianne1986

africaqueen said:


> Just wanted to wish u all well.
> I am in bed at home now. In agony and devastated. I dnt knw what i did to deserve this to happen. I have no children and i cnt have childen now... i am not going to be around the boards for a long time. Far too upsetting for me. Thanks for support ladies x

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

africaqueen said:


> Just wanted to wish u all well.
> I am in bed at home now. In agony and devastated. I dnt knw what i did to deserve this to happen. I have no children and i cnt have childen now... i am not going to be around the boards for a long time. Far too upsetting for me. Thanks for support ladies x

I'm so sorry sweetheart. You did nothing to deserve this, as hard as it is to believe, these things just happen. It took me a long time to believe that after Isabella died.

I have been thinking of you all day xxx


----------



## posh

:hugs: AQ.

We are all here for you, when/if you need us.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

AQ I am so sorry hun, words will never be sufficent but please know we are holding you close :hugs:

Welcome and congratulations to mushmouth and posh, sorry I didnt reply or add you earlier.

Lianne it is normal for the symptoms to come and go, or be less intense at times :hugs:

Vickie your blood results are good but I completely understand why you dont and cant feel positive. I know it seems early but I dont believe anything we do will have an affect on the outcome sweetie :hugs:

I have had an emotional couple of days. My aunt died yesterday, my Mum wanted to go and see her, and so I went with her to support her, it was very hard to see my aunt like that. 

And today I had my scan, thick womb lining (good news as it hopefully means the pessaries are working) and early pregnancy seen. Back for another scan on Thursday on a better machine to make sure it is growing and to date me.

How is everyone?


----------



## Lianne1986

im ok thank u tasha. good news about ur scan & im so sorry to hear about ur aunt :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tasha said:


> AQ I am so sorry hun, words will never be sufficent but please know we are holding you close :hugs:
> 
> Welcome and congratulations to mushmouth and posh, sorry I didnt reply or add you earlier.
> 
> Lianne it is normal for the symptoms to come and go, or be less intense at times :hugs:
> 
> Vickie your blood results are good but I completely understand why you dont and cant feel positive. I know it seems early but I dont believe anything we do will have an affect on the outcome sweetie :hugs:
> 
> I have had an emotional couple of days. My aunt died yesterday, my Mum wanted to go and see her, and so I went with her to support her, it was very hard to see my aunt like that.
> 
> And today I had my scan, thick womb lining (good news as it hopefully means the pessaries are working) and early pregnancy seen. Back for another scan on Thursday on a better machine to make sure it is growing and to date me.
> 
> How is everyone?

SOrry to hear about your aunt.

Great news that the scan looks good though. How many weeks are you? Just out of interest to see what shows at this stage lol.


----------



## Tasha

I think I am 5 weeks Vickie, but I really dont know as my cycle is erratic at the best of times but also I had a miscarriage on the 7th of June so it is hard to know. They will try and date me on Thursday but at this stage it is hard cos it is all done in mm's so a couple of mm's can be the difference in a week or so.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Just out of interest why are they scanning so early? Mine wouldn't scan me before 6 weeks.


----------



## Tasha

Because the amount of losses I have had, and so that as soon as they know it is growing I can start my heparin.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Ahhh I see. I have to chase the hospital up about that. They started me on aspirin but I don't have the results back from my thrombophilia screen yet and if it's positive I need to start on Clexane.


----------



## Tasha

Yes hun, best to chase them up then. 

How are you all today?


----------



## Tulip

Tash, so pleased to see your positive scan news - best of luck for tomorrow! x


----------



## Tasha

Tulip said:


> Tash, so pleased to see your positive scan news - best of luck for tomorrow! x

Thank you so much, gorgeous avatar picture :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tasha said:


> Yes hun, best to chase them up then.
> 
> How are you all today?

Worried today. I have been okay but today am having a negative day. I don't really have any symptoms apart from being slightly more tired than normal and having intermittently sore boobs.

Then I saw hearttrees news about getting bad news at her scan - I will be exactly the same number of weeks when I have mine and am taking it as a bad sign. I feel so awful for her.


----------



## Tasha

Massive :hugs: Vickie, it is so hard to be positive isnt it? Symptoms come and go as you will know, so that is normal and some people wont have any at all. I know what I write is not gonna reassure you, cos nothing can but just know that I am here all the way. 

I read about heart tree too, it is so unfair and I too have taken all the losses recently are a sign for me. In our hearts though we know there are no signs :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

That's true although I did have a bad feeling the day Isabella died. Just a horrid sick feeling that something wasn't right. I had no reason to even think that.

Lets be positive that we are both going to take home babies this time xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

BTW - do you have days where you relive everything all the time? I hadn't been too bad but the last few days it keeps coming into my head.

I keep remembering that whole scan.

When she started scanning and asked when I last felt baby move, then realised that might not be an accurate question at my stage and asked had I had any bleeding or spotting.

I can remember her exact words, even 4 months on it is so clear in my head. I remember her leaving the room to get a second opinion and leaving the picture of Isabella on the screen and me just screaming. I feel I am going insane


----------



## Lianne1986

Just thought id give u a little update.

i went to the dr 2day, i had a bad dream last night and when i got up i had a feelling sumthing was wrong my symptoms seemed to have gone again which worried me. :cry:

i asked if they cud get me in to see a midwife so i could have a scan. the dr told me he wud b able to get me in for a scan quicker than the midwife but at this time there wudnt be any point cuz i am only approx 5 weeks i wouldnt see a heart beat on a scan yet. 
i can have a scan in 3 weeks. 

but as soon as i walked out of the drs i felt sick and my sore boobs were back!! :thumbup:

i have kept my original appointment with my dr for next thursday & she will referme to the midwife. so for no i just have to accept tht i simply have to wait!

i have decided i am going to enjoy this pregnancy and if it is meant to be it will be...(harder said than done)

i think i am more worried because i had a mmc & disnt find out until my 12 week scan!

i hope all u ladies are feeling ok xxx :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Vickie I know hun, I had a bad feeling through a lot of my pregnancy with Honey and have had with my miscarriages too, however I had that bad feeling way back in September 2007 and all the way through until May 2008, she is snuggled up in bed now. I think those bad feelings are just normal in PAL. 

Yes I do have days like that, I again think that is normal, I think they will be quite intense with a PAL too. It is tough. :hugs:

Lianne I am glad your doctor seem quite understanding, I do think he is right about the scan, better to wait until to 7 weeks + IMO, these early scans are making me more on edge and scared tbh. :happydance: For the symptoms coming back.

You are both right about enjoying this pregnancy and being positive, negativity wont change it but it may leave us with regrets :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Vickieh1981

I think I am just going to try and enjoy this baby for as long as he/she will stay with me.

I wouldn't change the fact I had Isabella. The pain was awful but I had a beautiful daughter and I can't regret that so I have to just think that I enjoyed the months I had with her in my belly and try to do the same this time and hope for a better outcome. Remind me that I said this right? lol.


----------



## Vickieh1981

What time is your scan today Tasha? I keep checking to see if you have updated.


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck at ur scan 2day tasha x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hi Tasha

can I be added to the list please? My EDD is the 19th March and I am around 4 weeks 4 days at the moment.

Hope your scan went well today :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

Where are you Tasha? I am getting worried about you.


----------



## Tulip

Me too, hope you're OK my love xx


----------



## Tasha

Hi girls, I thought I would update you all. I had my second scan today, it turns out that the 'early pregnancy' he saw on Tuesday was a cavity and so it is a pregnancy in an unknown location, I just got the results and my HCG was just under 300, this doesnt make it any clearer if it is another miscarriage or ectopic so what happens next will depend on Saturdays results. I beyond devastated. :cry::cry: Why me, what did I do to deserve my eight loss?

My iron is really low again at just 6, this happened before but the consultant said it needs to be investigated before we concieve again because my iron will get lower in pregnancy which could send me into heart failure.

This and my aunt dying this week has destroyed me and made me wonder what I did to deserve this.

Take care guys, I pray you all have a happy and healthy nine months :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

You poor thing I'm so sorry :cry: I hope that Saturday's results bring you some answers.

We need to get you on top form before you get preg again. Please ask your doc if they will put you on high-dose folic acid, it really seems to help with low iron and IMO should be offered to anyone suffering multiple unexplained losses. Lots and lots of love xxxx


----------



## Beanbabe

Tasha Im so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

so so sorry tasha! let us know how u get on, on saturday. :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oh Tasha I am so gutted for you. If he couldn't see the baby elsewhere and you are not bleeding what makes him say it's not good?

I'm sorry, I am probably not being helpful.

Nothing good I can say so will just send you huge hugs :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Tasha

Thanks girls.

Vickie I got my bfp on the 4th July, on a 25 sensitivity preg test, so lets just say it was 25, that should of doubled 5 times over since then so at least 800, my bfp is too long ago to be this low :cry:


----------



## Firedancer41

Oh Tasha, I am so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

So sorry Tasha how absolutely devastating for you. Sending massive :hugs:


----------



## Babyherd2

Hi, 
Obviously new to this section, but very grateful to be here. Please add Me to the list. My rainbow Baby is due March 12th 2011 ( although possibility He/She will be delivered upto 4 weeks earlier?? )
Thanks,
Janine x


----------



## Tulip

Hey babyherd, welcome and congratulations :hugs:

Not sure that Tasha will feel up to administering the thread anymore - when she feels stronger perhaps one of you girls (with Tasha's blessing of course) could ask the mods to change the thread ownership so one of you could edit the front page. My hands will be rather full with Winter Babies in a couple of months, but if you want me to temporarily take over while you're fretting your way through first tri just let me know xxx


----------



## Tasha

Thanks Tulip, you are right I cant, I need to unsubscribe from here and the March thread, I of course care very much that you all get your rainbow babies, and the people on the march get there baby's too but right now it hurts too much. :cry:


----------



## Tulip

OK sweets leave it with me I'll try and get it transferred. Look after yourself hon, we're all thinking of you xx


----------



## posh

:hugs: tasha. My thoughts are with you. :hugs:


----------



## mushmouth

i am so, so sorry tasha :hugs:


----------



## mislaww

Please add me! 

I'm SO scared right now, I can barely breathe...

We're 4wks 2 days along - we found out at just 3wks, 3 days and I've been petrified ever since! Due March 23. We lost our little tiger in April (mmc at 8wks) after 9 months of trying, and then a lucky bfp! I know I should be happy and excited but...


----------



## mislaww

Btw, all your angel tickers made me cry yesterday! They're lovely. Here's hoping for sticky beans this time around for all of you.


----------



## Lianne1986

mislaww i hope u have a extra sticky bean in there!!!


----------



## Tulip

Hello lovely ladies, I've taken over the thread with Tasha's blessing. (Sending you strength and love my darling :kiss:) and updated as far as I can - those of you with scans booked please let me know and I'll do my utmost to get them on the list and kept up to date. I may occasionally struggle to do updates on weekdays as my phone can't handle big messages but will do my very best whenever I'm on the laptop. Will get you each a ticker on there at some point too :flower:

Welcome to the team mislaww, congratulations and sticky dust to you! x


----------



## mushmouth

Well done tulip, thank you for stepping up.

Sending huge hugs to tasha


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip - that's lovely of you to take over.

Tasha - I have been thinking of you all day. Is it tomorrow you have to go for your bloods.


----------



## mislaww

Thanks for taking over Tulip! So sad for Tasha...


----------



## mislaww

Thanks for the tickers, Tulip, they're adorable! How is everyone doing? Anyone seen a lovely scan lately? Have the nerves subsided? I hope you're all well!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Thanks for the tickers hun. My scan was today and all went well so I guess the scan date next to my name can come down lol. I have my midwife booking appt tomorrow.

I think firedancers ticker is wrong as she is only one day ahead of me but her ticker shows her 6 days ahead.

You are good for looking after us too. If I get there this time I'd be happy to take over the thread when your other one gets busy. xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

Vickieh1981 said:


> Thanks for the tickers hun. My scan was today and all went well so I guess the scan date next to my name can come down lol. I have my midwife booking appt tomorrow.
> 
> I think firedancers ticker is wrong as she is only one day ahead of me but her ticker shows her 6 days ahead.
> 
> You are good for looking after us too. If I get there this time I'd be happy to take over the thread when your other one gets busy. xxx
> View attachment 100474

I set mine by ovulation date instead of LMP because I ov'ed on CD21, a full week later than the *average*. Otherwise by LMP it would have put me at 7+3...


----------



## Tulip

So Lisa have I got you the right ticker and EDD mate?

Vickie thanks, I may well hand over the reins to you when the bonfire babies start arriving :flower: So glad you're scan looks good I know how scared you were xx

It's a pleasure to look after you lovely ladies :) Had a slight scare at our scan on Friday but chances are it's nothing and they're just being cautious becuase of our history. We'll see the fetal meds consultant on Thursday and hope for the best- it has been a tearful weekend but a colleague called his wife for me - she's a referral sonographer at Kings - and she was pretty dismissive (in a nice way!) and says our measurement is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Lianne1986

thanks for takin over tulip x


----------



## mushmouth

I love the ticker - thank you tulip x
I'm glad your friends wife thinks all is ok x


----------



## Lianne1986

:cry: i didnt get a ticker :haha:

cant wait to have my scan then i can have a ticker :haha:


----------



## Tulip

Haha sorry Lianne! If you want to pluck a date out of thin air I'll make you one tonight! x


----------



## Lianne1986

haha well by goin with my hcg levels the doctor sed i was 2-4 weeks and tht was a month ago, so i think im prob 7weeks x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Firedancer41 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tickers hun. My scan was today and all went well so I guess the scan date next to my name can come down lol. I have my midwife booking appt tomorrow.
> 
> I think firedancers ticker is wrong as she is only one day ahead of me but her ticker shows her 6 days ahead.
> 
> You are good for looking after us too. If I get there this time I'd be happy to take over the thread when your other one gets busy. xxx
> View attachment 100474
> 
> 
> I set mine by ovulation date instead of LMP because I ov'ed on CD21, a full week later than the *average*. Otherwise by LMP it would have put me at 7+3...Click to expand...

Ahhh gotcha.



Tulip said:


> So Lisa have I got you the right ticker and EDD mate?
> 
> Vickie thanks, I may well hand over the reins to you when the bonfire babies start arriving :flower: So glad you're scan looks good I know how scared you were xx
> 
> It's a pleasure to look after you lovely ladies :) Had a slight scare at our scan on Friday but chances are it's nothing and they're just being cautious becuase of our history. We'll see the fetal meds consultant on Thursday and hope for the best- it has been a tearful weekend but a colleague called his wife for me - she's a referral sonographer at Kings - and she was pretty dismissive (in a nice way!) and says our measurement is nothing to worry about.

Thanks. Although am worrying again already. Don't think I'll relax for a while yet.

I hope that there is nothing to worry about for you.



Tulip said:


> Haha sorry Lianne! If you want to pluck a date out of thin air I'll make you one tonight! x

Can I do that? I will pluck one that makes me 15 weeks already lol


----------



## Lianne1986

haha yea im actually 14 weeks :haha: i wish!!


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: Lianne I'll try and get on the laptop tonight :D


----------



## bumble b

hi ladies, is it ok to join you? i'm due roughly 29th march give or take a day either way. feeling very scared but excited.

i really want this baby so i'm praying it's super sticky. i'm on baby aspirin 75mg so fingers crossed.

my names hayley by the way xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Hi Hayley congratulations and welcome! I've put you on the front page but the ticker doesn't match the one in your siggy! They sometimes go awry :D Maybe they'll match up tomorrow! x


----------



## bumble b

i have had a nightmare with the tickers, they keep changing midday so it puts me a day ahead! i'm 4 weeks tomorrow roughly, well thats the date i'm going by for now anyway.

i am seeing my gp tomorrow as my fs has gone on holiday, the cheek of him at this crucial time :rofl: he wants to book me in for early scans as i conceived on clomid and have had 2 losses. hopefully my gp can do that instead.


----------



## Tulip

Im sure he can, hon. Best of luck! x


----------



## Chimpette

Hello Everyone,

Can I join please..?? My name is Susan and I have one little 2 year old gorgeous boy.

We've had 2MMC one at xmas and one at easter, and I'm now pregnant again and think I'm due on 13th March. I have a reassurance scan booked for the 28th July and I'm so so scared...! Dont' really feel like I talk about this on the 1st Tri march thread as I don't want to put the other mum's in a position where they might feel akward....

I've put myself on baby aspirin as the doctors won't test me for anything until I've had 3 miscarriages, and doctor said I shouldn't be taking it as it's bad for baby, when I explained that I know alot of women that have recurrent miscarriages that are on it, he pulled out his medical dictionary and explained again I shouldn't be on it. I've since phoned the EPU and said that I've put myself on it, and they said as long as I'm happy taking it then I can carry on.... god job I had this site to tell me these things as if I hadn't I might have stopped taking it....

Fingers crossed for us all....

xxx


----------



## mushmouth

Hey Susan - congrats hun ;) :hugs: I'm so glad you feel comfortable to join, I'm not on first tri either....


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Mushmouth,

I can't believe we've let the cat out of the bag.... but it feels great!

I just hope I manage to hang around with you all for 9 months, but I guess everyone feels like that, it's good to some place I feel I fit.

xxx


----------



## mushmouth

with people that really understand eh? :) I have never before been so scared, yet so hopeful. its going to be a roller coaster 9 months (well... 8 now!)

I do look forwrad to sharing this journey with you all... and in the trend set by Susan - I'm Frankee :wave:


----------



## Lianne1986

thanks for my ticker tulip, x


----------



## bumble b

well i went to see my gp and she was lovely, gave me a due date of the 29th march which is what i gave myself anyway lol! i've got to wait until monday to speak to my fs as she said my care would be better if i see him rather then a normal midwife so that made me feel better.

i want to tell the world right now....but i can't, just incase things go wrong again! so glad i can tell you lot :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Oh Susan it's so wonderful to see you again. We shall do our very utmost to look after you :flower: I'll grab some tea when I get home and update :dance:

Lianne, you're very welcome!

Oh, and DEBGREASBY you get your pregnant arse in here immediately, young lady! :kiss:


----------



## Vickieh1981

I know - where is Deb?? Very selfish of her to not be coming to see us


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Tulip, thanks for the warm welcome.

I had a little bit of breakdown last night, as I didnt' think my boobies hurt as much as they did before, and a few other symptoms that have disappeared.... I can't say I'm not worried, but my nipples are sore againt his morning, so I'm hoping all is well. Next weds can't come soon enough...

Hope everyone else is ok today.

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Oh you guys!!!!! Ok, under pressure i am here!!!!!

I feel sick!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Gonna sort out my ticker today, stuff feeling pessimistic, I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (please remind me i said this when i am having a bad day!)


----------



## Chimpette

Congratulations Debgreasby!!!!! That's fantastic news! xx


----------



## debgreasby

Lol - i should add, my edd is 31st march xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

U little moo mrs debbie u kept that quiet

CONGRATULATIONS.... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxx


----------



## debgreasby

I only found out yesterday, really thought i was out too! In shock, happy, scared etc etc lol. Can't believe you 13 weeks already! x


----------



## Minimin

DebGreasy! Arrrrrgghhhhhhhhhhhhhh what fantastic news babe- This had made my day hun!!!
:wohoo: :yipee::happydance::hugs::dance::headspin::wohoo: :yipee::happydance::hugs::dance::headspin:

i am so excited for you babe- can you tell LOL :)


----------



## posh

Yeah Deb! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

:happydance: @ Deb's fab news :yipee:


----------



## mislaww

I'm feeling very pessimistic too. My bbt has been a bit erratic (although that's probably because I've slept with my mouth open a few nights). Although I've been nauseous, my boobs don't hurt at much as I think they should! 

And worst of all? We went to our gp and I asked him about my beta results, which were 168 at 4wks 1 day. He said "it's a little low, we want it in the thousands soon". Of course I freak out. I've subsequently found that for that date it's an absolutely normal, even slightly higher than average for a successful pregnancy! I told my sister, who's luckily a newly minted doctor herself, and she said no single number matters too much and my dr was a "douchebag" for saying I was low. I'm going for more blood tests today. I also took one of those clearblue digital tests with a conception indicator and it was bang on (I'm sure you can't read too much into that, but I've heard of them predicting miscarriage). Anyway - it's all fine I guess but obviously I'm freaking out!!

I keep trying to tell myself to be calm but it's not working at the moment. Causing more harm than good! And then causing guilt which causes more stress... 

ARRRGHH!

Sorry to vent ladies. Like Frankie and Susan suggested - so nice to have people around to talk to who know what I'm going through. And in the same vein - I'm Annie. 

Let's try and get out PMA back, shall we?


----------



## tinybutterfly

i just wanted to say that i REALLY hope i can join you girls soon

ok that's all *runs back over to TTCAL* :p


----------



## Tulip

Not long to go TB! Can't wait to welcome you in :D

Deb I'll add you in the morning if that's OK. Day off work before we see the consultant so I'll have plenty of time. Meanwhile someone is booting me really hard in the tummy to tell me to step away from Google and eat some dinner.


----------



## Rainbowpea

Hi girls I guess I'm feeling brave enough to join this thread now, Tulip can you please add me in the morning too? EDD 1st March. Best of luck with the consultant too tomorrow, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Tulip

Thanks hon, will do x


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck tomorrow Nik xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Updates all done! If I've missed anyone, let me know.

Happy 7 weeks Lisa :yipee:
Happy 4 weeks Deb! :wohoo:


----------



## Tulip

Annie, so sorry, I managed to not reply to your stress post yesterday :hug:

Your doc does appear to be something of a douchebag.... it's the progression that matters with hcg, not the numbers themselves. Look at those ranges, they're huge! Stay strong sweetie and believe in that bean :thumbup: xx


----------



## mislaww

Thanks for the encouragement, Tulip! I needed that! :)


----------



## Firedancer41

Thanks Tulip! I hope your consultant appt. goes well today-thinking of you!


----------



## debgreasby

Well, keeping it secret didn't last long!

I'm pregnant and i want everyone to know it lol!

People knowing won't change anything, and i don't want to waste time being negative.


----------



## Tulip

Thanks girls, we got the all clear today :wohoo:

Deb, where's it come out? What the hell, celebrate it, it has taken long enough since you said goodbye to Charlie :angel:. Remember Heather didn't get a chance to keep hers secret as she was 'definitely' having another ectopic so it was all over Facebook! PMA all the way baby xx

Annie, hope you're feeling better honey x


----------



## debgreasby

Just told family for the moment, and my best mate. Will tell other people as it comes up. Knowing me i'll blab on FB before long too!

Glad u got the all clear, was thinking of you and Munch xxx


----------



## mislaww

Thanks Tulip. So glad you scan went well. 

Congrats Deb! And welcome Rainbowpea! (Love the screen name).

I'm a bit better - I got my second hcg result - doubling time is 66 hours, so not bad news but not great news. My poor sister had to dive into her gyn/ob texts to calm me down but she tells me it's within the normal parameters so I'll just try and stay hopeful! I'm on vacation next week so hopefully I can relax a little!


----------



## Tulip

Doubling in 48 to 72 hours is the requirement, as I understand it. You are so lucky to have your sister on tap! It's not a bad result at all - hope you get to relax next week x


----------



## debgreasby

3rd day cigarette free - yay me! Need to go to shop for more lollypops lol


----------



## Tulip

Go Deb! You can do it! xx


----------



## Beadette

Hello gorgeous ladies,

Deb, Shazza, Minimin - I want to join you on here!!!! Fingers crossed I do get a BFP at end of this month! (not even O'd yet - lol!) xxxxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Beadette said:


> Hello gorgeous ladies,
> 
> Deb, Shazza, Minimin - I want to join you on here!!!! Fingers crossed I do get a BFP at end of this month! (not even O'd yet - lol!) xxxxxxx

Keeping fx'd for you as ever hunni!!


----------



## Beadette

Thanks hun - and well done on giving up the fags! I know how hard it is......but what better reason to stop!! I gave up both times I was preg on the days of my BFP's but with the MMC's I started straight back up again - silly girl! I'll look forward to quitting for good when I gwt my sticky BFP xxx


----------



## Tulip

Can't wait to have you here babes, how was lunch with mamma?


----------



## Rainbowpea

Beadette said:


> Hello gorgeous ladies,
> 
> Deb, Shazza, Minimin - I want to join you on here!!!! Fingers crossed I do get a BFP at end of this month! (not even O'd yet - lol!) xxxxxxx

 Fx for you too! Xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Just to let you know that pippa had a scan and was put back to the 13th if you wanted to change her ticker.

How is the not smoking going Deb?


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oooh and I got my 12 week scan date come through today. 31st August when I will be 12+4 (please God). Am dreading that day now


----------



## Pippasdvision

Please ca you change my due date am not due till 13th now. Hope everyone is okay


----------



## Tulip

All updated! Congratulations on your successful scan Pippa! :yipee:

Vic, don't you dare start dreading your scan yet. PMA until a week before at the very earliest. YOU ARE PREGNANT - cherish every second xx


----------



## debgreasby

Hurrah for your scan date Vickie!!

Not smoking going quite well - i've always managed to quit when preggo before, but never this quickly, so i'm quite impressed with myself! Crocheting blankets for minigreasby helps lol

Booked in to see the doctor at 3.40pm Tuesday!! Yay, so exciting!

Still getting cramps, they make me scared :( But, tests darker, and no :witch: so all is good xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Ahhhh scan in 2 days.... so scared, nervous and excited all in one.... really hope that everything goes ok this time...... 

2 more sleeps, 2 more sleeps....!

xx


----------



## Minimin

Good luck Chimpette!!! I'm rooting for beanie! :)


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck for your scan xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Thanks Tulip.

Good luck Chimpette.

Well the NHS already went back on what they said. Fortnightly scans they promised me. I had one at 6 weeks and my next isn't until 9 weeks. Next Friday at 11:40. Am scared now - was banking on it being the end of this week.


----------



## Pippasdvision

did you speak to them about 2 weeks my hopsital have been fab and said I can pick if I want to go in weekly fortnightly or every three weeks i have opted for fortnightly untill I can monitor with a doppler, but I can change that and go inbetween if I need to or I am worried. Live in Deepest Darkest Wales though so I guess they are not so busy than a City hospital. Good luck for your scan Chimpette!


----------



## Firedancer41

Good luck Chimpette!

I had my first dr. visit today. He tried finding the HB with the doppler (for a loooong time!), but couldn't locate it, which of course now has me on edge like you wouldn't believe! I have to remind myself that I am only 8+2 by the dates, and 7+3 going by date of ovulation, so I shouldn't have expected to hear it yet. I'm booked for a scan tomorrow afternoon. From now until then is going to feel like an eternity!!!


----------



## Firedancer41

Oh, and I have a due date now! 3/5/11, although I'll be a repeat c and likely go earlier...


----------



## Chimpette

1 more sleep, 1 more sleep, guess who will be going to bed by 6pm tonight.. LOL :wohoo:

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Good Luck Chimpette- If we all go to sleep do you think time will go quicker!LOL. How are you feeling today doll?


----------



## debgreasby

Today's test .... yay!

Had a bit of an emotional moment this morning, shed a few tears and feeling a bit better now. I just want to know that everything is ok :(

Booked in with the Doctor at 3.40 pm ... from there will get booking appointment with the midwife and see what they're gonna do for me.

On the up side - all women are offered the nuchal scan at our hospital now :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo0475.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: debsgreasy! Good luck this alvo :)


----------



## Chimpette

Minimin said:


> Good Luck Chimpette- If we all go to sleep do you think time will go quicker!LOL. How are you feeling today doll?

Definately worth a try.. haha :winkwink:

I'm so scared... I can't believe it, I'm at work trying not to think about it, but preying that today goes super quick.

I know I can't rely on the symptoms but I can't help but still think it's a good sign.. crazy I know.. :wacko:

How you feeling babe???


----------



## vickyd

Gulp...I have decided to take the plunge and join this thread....

I am pregnant after 2 losses, i thought i was 7w5d but my scan last week put me back a week to 6w3d. We heard the heart beat and doc didnt seem too worried about bubs measuring small but as you all can probably guess im obsessing every minute of every day since....I have another scan on the 5th and im hoping all will be ok.


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Vickyd,

Fingers crossed for you, i'm sure everything is ok with your gorgeous baby bean...

xx


----------



## Rainbowpea

good luck girls with all the appointments today xx


----------



## Lianne1986

just thought id let u lovely ladies know i have my scan for friday, 

i have no reason to suspect another mmc but im still very nervous & scared.

good luck to all u other ladies xxx


----------



## vickyd

Good luck Lianne!!!!!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck Lianne


----------



## chippyslady

Hello lovely ladies! I can't remember if I am part of this thread/group or not, but I would love to be! It's our second pregnancy but first baby after a chemical at the beginning of May. I'm due March 12th, but should know more after my 8+2 ultrasound on Monday. Ahhhh, I'm nervous, but I guess that is to be expected. :)


----------



## Firedancer41

:waving: Hi Chippys! I have my U/S today, and nervous but excited! I hope Monday comes fast for you! :)

BTW, are you in the city or the burbs?


----------



## debgreasby

Meh i hate doctors, they are beyond useless! If they just had a quick look at my notes they'd see my history without me having to explain it!!!

Then the idiot said " well we don't often know why losses occur" to which we replied ... yes but we do! Grrrr Then had to explain why we wanted a scan as soon as practical for testing purposes etc and he honestly didn't know what he was on about!

Anyway, 1st Midwife appointment on 11th August ... thankfully she has a brain and will know what she's talking about!

They also changed my due date to 2nd April .. but i'm sticking with 31st of March lol.


----------



## Juste3boys

can I be added please. I am currently pregnant with my second rainbow baby, my due date is march 11th and my first rainbow baby boy is currently only 7 months old. I am very nervous about this pregnancy as I lost my daughter in 2007 at 25 weeks due to severe pre-eclampsia and I have a funny feeling that this one is a girl again as it seems so different to my pregnancies with my boys. I have also got got two older boys aged 10 and 8 who live with their dad most of the time unfortunatly.

I look forward to getting to know you all and trying to work out this site

Juste
xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Ladies,

Just back from scan, and i'm happy to see we saw baby heart beating away nicely... I can't believe it and was so relived that I burst into tears as soon as we saw it.. .haha

They have said I'm measuring 6w 5 days, but I'm going to stay at 7w 3days until I have had my dating scan.

I'm also booked for another reassurance scan on the 18th Aug...

Woohoo I can't stop smiling!!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## mushmouth

awwww well done Susan, thats perfect honey! :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Fabulous news hunni xxx


----------



## Tulip

Hi lovelies, welcome and congratulations to the newbies, you're on the list!

Susan, that is FANTASTIC news I'm so happy!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: what fantastic new chimpette :yipee: hope you get your feet up now and enjoy! 
:headspin:


----------



## Firedancer41

Yay, Chimpette, I'm glad your scan went well.

I also had one yesterday and was so relieved...the Ultrasound Tech used words like *beautiful* and gorgeous* when referring to the heartbeat and yoke sac. I got some really cool 3D pics I will try and post later. We finally shared the news with our family and friends-it feels nice tot to have this *secret* anymore hehe


----------



## Lianne1986

aww so glad things went great for u chimpette :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Vickie good luck for your scan today darling xxx


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Firedancer- looking forward to those pics! :) Tulip- Hello Ms Viable :) You were up spright and early :lol:


----------



## debgreasby

Happy V day Nik and Munchkin!

Good luck for your scan Vickie :kiss:


----------



## Rainbowpea

Great news Susan! Xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Thanks Debs and Tulip

my scan went well today I think. Baby looks okay however there is an area next to it that she described as a significant bleed. 

Despite being told she was not to scan me it was the woman who did my scan and told me Isabella had died (she told me off for crying too much as she couldn't get the measurements she needed). She didn't really tell me anything today. She said about the bleed which I said I was now worried about. She said -well there's nothing we can do about it.

So I was panicking because at my 6 week scan they said the bleed area was tiny and now it's being described as significant.

When I saw the dr after they said that the bleed has shrunk since last time. I seriously dislike the sonographer. I think they said it was 1.5 by 3cm. 

Baby now measures 1.3cm head to bum


----------



## debgreasby

When's your next one hunni? Hopefully the bleed area will be non existent soon x


----------



## Tulip

Vic, that sonographer sounds like a waste of space. Don't listen to her xx

Min, I am always up bright and early. That's why I'm in bed by nine :haha:

Happy 8 weeks Lisa!
Happy 5 weeks Deb!

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> When's your next one hunni? Hopefully the bleed area will be non existent soon x

Next Friday hun - 9 weeks.



Tulip said:


> Vic, that sonographer sounds like a waste of space. Don't listen to her xx
> 
> Min, I am always up bright and early. That's why I'm in bed by nine :haha:
> 
> Happy 8 weeks Lisa!
> Happy 5 weeks Deb!
> 
> xxx

I wish I was in bed by 9. lol


----------



## Lianne1986

ladies...i have my scan 2moro, im so scared its another mmc, i really wanna cancel the scan :(


----------



## Firedancer41

Lianne, I will be hoping and praying that your scan goes well. :hugs:


----------



## Juste3boys

so happy today! had my first mw appointment and she was very reassuring, plus I found out yesterday that I have got someone to do a house swap with which means hopefully I will be moving back to my hometown in the next couple of months and my oh will be moving in with me so we will be a proper family for the first time ever! I am a bit sad about moving away from my daughters grave and my older two boys and a bit nervous about whether I will get the same care in this pregnancy when I move but it will make life so much easier and less stressful for me!


----------



## Minimin

Tulip- I am in bed by 9 but not fast :sleep:!
Vickie - the sonographer sounds like an inconsiderate so and so. I agree with Tulip and ignore her. I dont get the feeling she really knows what she is talkin about!

excluding tonight-4 sleeps to go! arrgghh has this week been the longest ever????


----------



## Tulip

Lianne good luck today. Head up and chin up - I know it's hard - but I believe in that bean! xx


----------



## Lianne1986

3 hours to go! im trying to feel/think positive, but its really hard...thank u for all ur support ladies xxx


----------



## Minimin

Good Luck Lianne- I have my fingers crossed for you :hugs: I have faith in Beanie!!!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Good luck Lianne xx


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck Lianne x


----------



## Chimpette

Good luck Lianne, I'm sure everything is ok, can't wait to hear your happy news when you get back xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

i feel much more postive just by having u ladies for support xxx


----------



## Juste3boys

Hope it goes well Lianne and I think your feelings are perfectly normal xx


----------



## Chimpette

Well after seeing baby Artee's heartbeat yesterday (Artee is the bump's nickname)

I'm starting to feel nervous again, can this really be happening, it feels to good to be true, did I dream it all.... I'm sure you all know how I feel....! 

I think I'm still in shock... come on grow baby grow baby!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is ok today xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

hey ladies im back!!

baby is great, with a strong heartbeat! im 8 weeks 4 days so tulip my lovely can u change my ticker please lol x


----------



## Rainbowpea

Lianne1986 said:


> hey ladies im back!!
> 
> baby is great, with a strong heartbeat! im 8 weeks 4 days so tulip my lovely can u change my ticker please lol x

yaaay! have been waiting for this news all morning lol! so pleased for you! xx


----------



## Lianne1986

Rainbowpea said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies im back!!
> 
> baby is great, with a strong heartbeat! im 8 weeks 4 days so tulip my lovely can u change my ticker please lol x
> 
> yaaay! have been waiting for this news all morning lol! so pleased for you! xxClick to expand...

:hugs: DH decided he wanted to take us for lunch & shoppin lol 

i feel silly now after worrying so much lol x


----------



## Firedancer41

Lianne, wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## mushmouth

Perfect news Lianne! congrats hon xx


----------



## Lianne1986

it was weird at my scan...
when i had my mmc the baby had died at 8weeks 3 days and 2day i was 8 weeks 4 days with my little bean. 

thank u all. ur all a great support xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Excellent news Lianne.... I'm so pleased for you! 

xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Great news Lianne


----------



## Pippasdvision

Congratulations Leanne thats fantastic news. So pleased for you.


----------



## Tulip

Fantastic news Lianne, so happy for you! Will update tmrw so if there are any more scans pending ladies, let me know xxxx

Bless you Susan, it's worrying how quickly the elation turns back for fear, huh? Xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I have a scan this coming Friday tulip xx


----------



## Tulip

All updated :)


----------



## eclipse_xo

I failed to see this post lastnight before I posted a thread myself. 
E.d.d is March 4 (going by lmp not what u/s said), I had a missed miscarriage with my other baby at 10w. I have my 10w u/s this upcoming Tuesday. *crossing my fingers*


----------



## Tulip

Welcome to the team, eclipse, we'll cross everything for you also :hugs: Busy week for scans in here girls, I'm cheerleading for you all xxx


----------



## Tulip

Right, tense week in here girls. Eclipse, Minimin, best of luck for scans tomorrow.

Chippyslady how did yours go today sweetie?

vickyd has one coming up on Thursday... and Vickie on Friday. WOWZA. 

Happy 9 weeks Lianne!
Happy 7 weeks Mushmouth! 

Hope you all had a wonderful weekend xxx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Tulip! I'll be sure to post as soon as I can. Good luck Eclipse!!!
Hope your well Tulip :)


----------



## eclipse_xo

Thank you!! Good luck to you aswell Minimin :)

11 and a half hours to go!! So nervous but soo excited.


----------



## Minimin

Good Luck Eclipse- are you in in the morning too? I am headin out to EPU now so I shall post as soon as I know something.

Thinking of you too Eclipse xxxxxxx

Tc,

Minimin


----------



## Rainbowpea

good luck girls :hugs: xx


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Good luck ladies, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Good luck minimin and eclipse.

Minimin I look forward to making you a ticker on the other thread. xx


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies!

Sonographer said all is well. baby measures 7w3d. Yolk sac measures 6.1 mm and CRL is 11.9mm. HB was seen but she didnt measure it :( EDD 16th March 2010.

She was really nice and gave me a scan piccie. I saw HB but DH thought we would be waiting ages and went to give bloods and missed the whole thing :?


Was asked to go to my GP and get booked in. Nurse at GP told me I had a MC at 5w2d on16th of July errrr NO! Gotta go and give bloods- tomorrow morning and wait for midwife to contact me. Is that right ladies?

Am still in shock atm- is this normal. DH is being super super nice now-:shrug: Typical huh!

Eclipse I am still crossing all for you hun!

Hugs ladies xxx


----------



## eclipse_xo

Thanks Minimin.. So happy that they found your little beans hb!!!
My scan is in an hour, I'm trying to down 4 tall glasses of water in the meantime because last scan the doctor was complaining how I didn't drink enough >.<


----------



## Rainbowpea

yay minimin :happydance: good luck eclipse!


----------



## vickyd

Great news Minimin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eclipse_xo

Yaay saw the heartbeat!!! I would of posted a pic but the u/s tech was new and she didn't know how to print a picture. 
* next u/s is August 23


----------



## Tulip

FANTASTIC girls I'm so pleased for you!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: Will update and get young Min a ticker as soon as I can. 

Yes Min, MWs aim to book you in btwn 8 and 12w to do the full history(including the classic "Are you related to baby's father?" :rofl:

Whoop whooooooop!! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Great news for both of you.

Tulip - that question always makes me laugh. That said my friend is married to her cousin with three kids so I guess it's a question they have to ask.


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Min and Eclipse!

I guess I should ask if I can be added here girls? I know many of you from TTCAL race to the BFP thread but have just been starting to lurk here. After two early losses (both before 5 wks) I've been so nervous and afraid to jump the gun but after three scans and seeing the HB each time, I think I should take the plunge. I am 7wk2days today and my EDD is March 21st and I would love to join you gals.
Erin


----------



## Juste3boys

Tulip;636729 MWs aim to book you in btwn 8 and 12w to do the full history(including the classic "Are you related to baby's father[/QUOTE said:

> Lol, I live on the Suffolk/Norfolk border and my midwife told me its very common to get an affirmative answer to that question round here.....


----------



## Tulip

Juste3boys said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> MWs aim to book you in btwn 8 and 12w to do the full history(including the classic "Are you related to baby's father
> 
> Lol, I live on the Suffolk/Norfolk border and my midwife told me its very common to get an affirmative answer to that question round here.....Click to expand...

:rofl:

Welcome to the team, Erin, I'll get you added asap :thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

Err, Min.... you might wanna check the year of your EDD :haha: xxx

All updated ladies - let me know if I'm missing any scans / appts? xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Minimin said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Sonographer said all is well. baby measures 7w3d. Yolk sac measures 6.1 mm and CRL is 11.9mm. HB was seen but she didnt measure it :( EDD 16th March 2010.
> 
> She was really nice and gave me a scan piccie. I saw HB but DH thought we would be waiting ages and went to give bloods and missed the whole thing :?
> View attachment 104586
> 
> 
> Was asked to go to my GP and get booked in. Nurse at GP told me I had a MC at 5w2d on16th of July errrr NO! Gotta go and give bloods- tomorrow morning and wait for midwife to contact me. Is that right ladies?
> 
> Am still in shock atm- is this normal. DH is being super super nice now-:shrug: Typical huh!
> 
> Eclipse I am still crossing all for you hun!
> 
> Hugs ladies xxx

I just tried to do you a ticker for the other thread but the 16th March makes you 7+6 today so not sure that's right.


----------



## Tulip

Oh yeah - I copied Posh's ticker and never noticed :rofl:


----------



## Minimin

Thanks ladies
Congrats Eclipse :wohoo: what fantastic news. I am glad they got your next scan in too :)

Thanks for giving me the heads up on that question- I think I would have said 'come again?" if I didnt know. :wacko:

Vickie- my lmp dates me as 7+6 but todays CRL measurement puts me at 7+3- but I know that can change tons. Can you stick to 7+6 I guess. Does that seem the sensible thing to do.

Still in shock people!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Good news eclipse and welcome epd! I have my 11 week scan next tues, less thN a week to go aggggghh!


----------



## Chimpette

Woohoo excellent news! Couldn't be more happy for you both!!!! whoop whoop!

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Result - when i got my 3+ digi the other day, the first test in the box didn't work.. just phoned them up and they are sending me 2 for free!!! Yay for clearblue!

I am supposed to be ironing/packing for our camping trip this weekend, but i can't shift my bum off the sofa! I feel so sick and i just want to sleep! Oh and it's raining :(

Moan over. :hug:


----------



## Pippasdvision

Hiya Tulip cn you update me again I am now due 7th March not 13th


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Eclipse! Always nice to see that HB! :)


----------



## Tulip

I'll sort it tmrw Pippa, sorry to see you had a scare xx

Pea, I'll add your scan too - eeek!

And yay for clearblue Deb.

Boo to DHL who decided to deliver Munch's car seat a day early - BY CHUCKING IT OVER OUR SIX FOOT HIGH FENCE! Clever, no?


----------



## mislaww

Congrats on the healthy scans! And what a strange way to deliver a package, Tulip! Was it damaged?

My first u/s is for Monday. I'm very scared as we had a missed miscarriage last time. We had no choice but to go the same radiologists, too! I've had a bit of brown spotting that's freaked me right out, too. It helps to see that others have had this and gone on to see healthy heart beats!


----------



## parkgirl

Hi ladies. Could you add me? My EDD is April 3rd. Very nervous right now.


----------



## eclipse_xo

heyy ladys I just had a question I forgot to ask yesterday. Ok so before the end of the u/s before I saw my babys heartbeat the lady made me hold my breath so she could get the heartbeat rate I'm assuming. I was watching the screen but didn't see any difference in the lines, they looked all straight. I did see her mark a spot which I'm guessin was the heartbeat but like I said, the lines where practically straight. Is this normal when your only 9 or 10 weeks prego?


----------



## eclipse_xo

https://gallery.hd.org/_exhibits/me...ion-of-heartbeat-centre-right-mono-1-ANON.jpg

This is the best pic I found that comes close to what I am talking about... Sorry if I'm being over paranoid I was just thinking about it today and it got me scared.


----------



## vickyd

Eclipse im afraid i have no idea but hun did the sonographer seem concerned? I mean if there was something wrong wouldnt she say something? Im sure everything is alright luv!

I have my scan today at 6.30 and once again freaking out....Wish me luck ladies....


----------



## Tulip

Sorry Eclipse I have no idea, but I'm sure they have to tell you or write it on your notes if they have concerns :hugs:

Welcome and congratulations Parkgirl! Our first April due date :)

Vicky- everything crossed for you sweetie xx


----------



## Minimin

Hello Park Girl!!! :wave:

GOod Luck VickyD :hugs:

How are you ladies-Had my booking in appt with MW today
was nice enough- I didnt flinch when she asked if I was related to DH! LOL
She has me booked for my '12' week scan on sept 9th. making me 13w1d by my lmp.

tooo long to wait :)

Hope your all well- im off to see Acu guy and get needled :shock: :wacko:

:)


----------



## eclipse_xo

Good luck Vickyd!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> I'll sort it tmrw Pippa, sorry to see you had a scare xx
> 
> Pea, I'll add your scan too - eeek!
> 
> And yay for clearblue Deb.
> 
> Boo to DHL who decided to deliver Munch's car seat a day early - BY CHUCKING IT OVER OUR SIX FOOT HIGH FENCE! Clever, no?

I hope you told them to collect it and replace it. It won't be safe to use now.


----------



## Tulip

Too right! Boots were absolutely horrified when I told them and we have both complained to DHL.
How you doing today Vic? x


----------



## groves2

I'm a dad to be and I'm on here to learn all I can!


----------



## mislaww

Welcome parkgirl and groves!

I understand how nervous you are parkgirl - I think we all do. Try to take one day at a time, okay? 

Good luck at your scan Vickie!


----------



## vickyd

Just got back from the scan, all is great!!!! Baby is measuring correct at 9w2d and heartbeat good and strong. Doc made the scan 4d and i could see the little hands waving around!!!!


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo: :wohoo: Fabulous! Now get thee a ticker, young lady! xx


----------



## debgreasby

:happydance: vickyd


----------



## vickyd

Thanks ladies!!! Lol about the ticker!!! Come on i made it on the pregnancy threads...baby steps!!!! Maybe after my scan on the 24th (Nuchal fold) ill put up a ticker!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Too right! Boots were absolutely horrified when I told them and we have both complained to DHL.
> How you doing today Vic? x

That's great. I am glad they were good about it. Couriers are rubbish - forever chucking stuff over my gate.

I am terrified if I am honest. Scan again tomorrow and I feel like I am just on tenterhooks waiting for the scan that tells me this one has died.




mislaww said:


> Welcome parkgirl and groves!
> 
> I understand how nervous you are parkgirl - I think we all do. Try to take one day at a time, okay?
> 
> Good luck at your scan Vickie!

Thanks hun. I am just praying it goes well.



vickyd said:


> Just got back from the scan, all is great!!!! Baby is measuring correct at 9w2d and heartbeat good and strong. Doc made the scan 4d and i could see the little hands waving around!!!!

Great news. xx


----------



## Tulip

Everything crossed for you Vic.

TB I see you lurking - IVF begins! We'll have you here before you know it xxx


----------



## parkgirl

vickyD-that's great news!!


----------



## debgreasby

Spotting :cry: Got mild af pain too.

Worst part is we go on holiday in few hours till Monday.

Can't sleep :(


----------



## parkgirl

debgreasby- :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Don't panic Deb. Just don't try to overdo it. Stick little one xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Well only 1 tiny streak of pink this morning. Scared to move! POAS and the test line jumped right out at me. I'm thinking it's coz we had sex yesterday morning, plus i've been doing a lot coz of our trip. 

DH is off work for 12 days now so should be able to take it easy, and seeing MW on Wed.

Arrghhh the stress!! The kids are up and all excited - i daren't get out of bed :(


----------



## vickyd

Deb im pretty sure its from the sex hun. My doc tells me everytime he sees me no sex till youre past week 12. Its hard but i stick to that advice!


----------



## Chimpette

Fingers crossed for you Debs..!

My scan has moved to the 19th August... I rang them and asked if it could be brought forward as I'm alittle anxious and they were fine with that.... 

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Fingers crossed Debs- Sounds like sex could have nudged your cervix and caused the spotting. 

Good stuff Chimpette- what did you say? I wonder if I can get one in before my 13 week scan- 5 weeks away!


----------



## Beadette

Deb - I've got absolutely everything crossed for you hun - i'm sure it nothing x x x x x


----------



## Chimpette

Minimin said:


> Fingers crossed Debs- Sounds like sex could have nudged your cervix and caused the spotting.
> 
> Good stuff Chimpette- what did you say? I wonder if I can get one in before my 13 week scan- 5 weeks away!

I just rang her and said was it possible to get my scan a week earlier, and asked if I'd had any problems and I said no, just that I was extremely nervous and I thought seeing bubs again would calm me down, and she said no problems and booked me in there and then... just a difference to when I rang the other hospital in the same county, and they said they wouldn't even scan me as I'd only had 2 miscarriages and was under 35....

I'd ring them, no harm in asking...??

xxx


----------



## parkgirl

Deb- It was most likely from DTD. FX everything is fine. Try not to stress...I know, easier said than done.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Deb - I had an implant bleed at 6 weeks with Isabella. I said to them that was silly as she implanted weeks before but they said sometimes it takes a while to come out.

I have everything possible crossed for you


I am back from my scan. All looked absolutely great. The guy who did the scan is lovely (he was the one who told me Jessica was a girl at my 20 week scan). He said that a bleed that looks big next to a tiny 6 week embryo doesn;t look very big next to a 9 week embryo.

I said that I get terrified before each scan and he said they could cure that by not scanning me anymore lol. Unfortunately that wouldn't change anything if things had gone wrong

Next scan is booked for the 24th August as I couldn't do exactly 2 weeks as I am away.

That means I need to change my 12 week scan to 13 weeks otherwise there will only be a week between the two.

Baby is measuring 2 days behind still as it has been all along but they date you at the 12 week scan. If it's still 2 days behind then they will change my due date to Isabellas birthday. I'm not sure how I feel about that.

Anyway one gorgeous little baby (he said another one hasn't popped up lol) and it is measuring 2.2cm head to bum.


----------



## vickyd

Great News Vickie!!!!!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats on your scan news Vickie! That is wonderful!

Deb-I have had spotting here and there and it freaks me out! Every time I have it I have gone for a scan and things were fine. They discovered a polyp on my cervix too which is likely the cause of the spotting. Not to mention that the hormones of pregnancy make the cervix engorged with blood and very sensitive. I really think it was from the bumping and grinding :) I'm terrified to have sex with my OH. I wonder how many glas with previous losses feel that way? I'm even afraid to have an orgasm by myself, that I'll knock the little bean loose with all that contracting. Sorry if TMI...just babbling and being way too honest. I know I probably sound like a paranoid crazy lady.

Had a scan yesterday because I was having a few clots come out of me. Was most likely from the polyp. Scan showed strong heartbeat and baby measuring right on schedule. I have an amazing doctor and his office staff is wonderful. They never make me feel bad for being worried. I will be kind of bummed to graduate from my RE to my OB because they are so wonderful!


----------



## Minimin

epdTTC- congrats on beanie sticking. I agree on the DTD front. DH is more afraid than I am LOL. I don't know about doing things yourself. I read somewhere that the contractions can strengthen the uterine wall. I hope it isn't too damaging to babba as we have used other methods of intimacy since being pregnant.

Congrats again Vickie!


----------



## MissMaternal

Tulip, here i am!!! :wohoo:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: girls can i be added to the list please 

my history is as follows

:angel: 2002 - didnt even know i was preg so no idea how far i was
:angel::pink: 2007- Phoebe Alexandra 20 weeks
:blue: Alexander - my gorgeous little man!!! :cloud9:
:angel: June 2010 - 4+ weeks

i am now preg with baby number 5 :happydance: due on 5th April 2011 :cloud9:


----------



## Tulip

Yaaaaaaaaaay welcome to MissMaternal and Pinksnowball! Great to see the April Sweetpeas arriving :) So sorry for your losses, both. Special kisses to Freya and Phoebe xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

I'm feeling a litle worried today, I did a test and the line seems to have come out fainter than it was a week ago... does this mean what I think it might, that I'm going to have another miscarriage...???

I'm so scared right now....!

xx


----------



## Tulip

There's probably just less dye in the test sweetie - please stop POASing! Also you're 9 weeks now and IIRC I read somewhere that hcg is tricky to measure the further along you get. Progesterone from the placenta is what's doing the baby-growing work now. Separately I read that once your hcg gets over a certain limit, HPTs start giving false negatives because they can't handle the high concentration!

9 weeks is far, far too late to be POASing it is completely unreliable :hugs:
xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Tulip said:


> There's probably just less dye in the test sweetie - please stop POASing! Also you're 9 weeks now and IIRC I read somewhere that hcg is tricky to measure the further along you get. Progesterone from the placenta is what's doing the baby-growing work now. Separately I read that once your hcg gets over a certain limit, HPTs start giving false negatives because they can't handle the high concentration!
> 
> 9 weeks is far, far too late to be POASing it is completely unreliable :hugs:
> xxx

I was also going to write this! That once you get to a certain point, the HcG is like an overload for the hpt and it can't handle it lol! But Tulip put it far better than I did...

Don't worry hun i'm sure everything will be fine :) Not that i can really talk, because today i started a thread in the test gallery asking if my lines look darker this morning from 2 days ago lol... i think i'm obsessed....:haha:


----------



## Lianne1986

hi ladies. havent been on here for a week ive been on holiday. congrats all those tht have had scans. 

:hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Was going to post exactly what tulip did. It's not reliable at this stage. I am a total poas-aholic but I have stopped now because I know it'll freak me out


----------



## Tulip

Never never never test beyond 6 weeks is my motto. How are you feeling now Susan? Really, don't think anything of it honey.

Hope you've all had a wonderful weekend xxx


----------



## parkgirl

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is well. I'm doing my best to relax today before another busy week at work.


----------



## Beadette

*sneaks in*

*Cough*........I'm pregnant.......*cough*

*RUNS AWAY*


----------



## parkgirl

Beadette said:


> *sneaks in*
> 
> *Cough*........I'm pregnant.......*cough*
> 
> *RUNS AWAY*


WOO HOO!! Congrats!!


----------



## MissMaternal

Congrats Beadette!!!!! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Beadette said:


> *sneaks in*
> 
> *Cough*........I'm pregnant.......*cough*
> 
> *RUNS AWAY*

YEY So excited for you . x


----------



## Beadette

Thank you girls xxx


----------



## EpdTTC

Yay! Beadette!

Chimpette-I concur with all of these ladies. I also read that once you get to a certain point that hcg actually starts to go down, so really, walk away from the HPTs! They will only drive you insane. If you are concerned I would suggest going for a blood test for reassurance.


----------



## Tulip

So Neen are you due on my birthday or what? I'm so excited! I know youre crapping your pants but we have a group outlook of Cautious Positivity in here xxxxx

Wishing everyone a happy and productive Monday. I already know my team is down to 1/3 strength today. Thankfully my twinnie Sian will be holding the fort with me. 

xx


----------



## Rainbowpea

Yay welcome beadette! X scan tomorrow for me agggh! Why am I stressing about it already?!


----------



## Beadette

Think I'm due on the 15th April nic. Well based on LMP I am! But i'mnot really thinking that far ahead yet. The next 8 weeks willbe the hardest! Xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Rainbowpea said:


> Yay welcome beadette! X scan tomorrow for me agggh! Why am I stressing about it already?!

Because that's how scans make us feel when we have lost a baby.

I am already dreading my next one as it's been 3 days since my last now.


----------



## Chimpette

Morning ladies,

Well I'm feeling alot better today, after reading all your comments, and after still having to get up in the middle of the night to pee, and have leg ache all night, I'm starting to think everything is ok... 3 more sleeps until I find out for sure... woohooo!!!!!!!

Congratulations Beadette... fantastic news!

xx


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies
:wohoo: beadette. Congrats!
Chimpette- I am feeling the same and have been told it is the placenta starting to take over etc. I am sure all is ok- I am peeing all the time too so a good sign for us both.
Got my fingers crossed.
Hope all you ladies are well. I am shattered and need to get ready for an interview for a new job- cant be bothered but needs must i suppose.

Good luck to those with scans tomorrow. Fxd!!!

Minimin


----------



## MissMaternal

Rainbowpea said:


> Yay welcome beadette! X scan tomorrow for me agggh! Why am I stressing about it already?!

Good luck for your scan hun! :flower: Let us know how it goes :hugs: I'm ALREADY stressing about scans, and i don't even have one booked yet :haha: But i have bad memories of them, and i don't know if an early scan will make me worse or reassure me??!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Vickieh1981 said:


> Rainbowpea said:
> 
> 
> Yay welcome beadette! X scan tomorrow for me agggh! Why am I stressing about it already?!
> 
> Because that's how scans make us feel when we have lost a baby.
> 
> I am already dreading my next one as it's been 3 days since my last now.Click to expand...

Horrible isn't it. Want that pregnancy innocence and excitement back :-( only been 3 weeks since last scan but it feels like forever and ever. All I keep thinking is 'please be alive'. Anyway not going to drag this thread down, will try to be 'cautiously positive' and will post back tomo aftr scan! Fx for babs for me girls xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Rainbowpea said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbowpea said:
> 
> 
> Yay welcome beadette! X scan tomorrow for me agggh! Why am I stressing about it already?!
> 
> Because that's how scans make us feel when we have lost a baby.
> 
> I am already dreading my next one as it's been 3 days since my last now.Click to expand...
> 
> Horrible isn't it. Want that pregnancy innocence and excitement back :-( only been 3 weeks since last scan but it feels like forever and ever. All I keep thinking is 'please be alive'. Anyway not going to drag this thread down, will try to be 'cautiously positive' and will post back tomo aftr scan! Fx for babs for me girls xxClick to expand...

Fingers tightly crossed for you! :hugs: x


----------



## posh

Hi girls :hi:, its great seeing so many of us in here now :happydance:.

Got my booking in appointment on wednesday, its a new midwife so I will dig out all the letters from the hospital confirming that they want to monitor me and that they are willing to do a c-sec if I want. I don't think I will ask for an early scan. Will wait it out till 12 weeks, I've done 5 weeks so far, just another 3 to go :happydance:! 

Oh, and I'm sure my waist is growing already :wacko:! 

Stick all you beanies! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

Neens!! So freaking excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Lol if i go 2 weeks over we could be in hospital together :)


Just got back form long weekend camping! Spent up and so so tired, but loved it!

Missed you all :)


~Oh , one more time - :happydance: Neens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minimin

Congrats again Beadette and fingers crossed for you tomorrow Rainbow Pea.

Posh- I wish I had your resolve. I am thinking of getting a scan in privately as soon as I can justify it to DH! LOL- thats next week though :)

Hope you ladies are doing well. I am shattered- went for an interview and being mobile seems to bring on more twitches and twinges :( Did anyone else find this?


----------



## Beadette

debgreasby said:


> Neens!! So freaking excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lol if i go 2 weeks over we could be in hospital together :)
> 
> 
> Just got back form long weekend camping! Spent up and so so tired, but loved it!
> 
> Missed you all :)
> 
> 
> ~Oh , one more time - :happydance: Neens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woo hoo! I know Debs! Dead excited hun -labour buddies sounds fun! lol x x x


----------



## Tulip

Min I'd expect a few twinges as you've been resting so well babe x

Neen, you're on the list :happydance:

Deb did yer spotting bugger off? Slap Paul on a sex ban in future :haha:


----------



## mushmouth

Congratulations beadette!!! Xx


I've been having brown discharge since Wednesday, called the docs then who basically said "nature has a way of deciding these things" and to rest :saywhat: but I did as I was told... It's still here today so I went in and saw another doc who was shocked at the last set of advice so now I have an appt with EPAU tomorrow at 9am. I'm still sick as a dog and totally shattered so that HAS to be good right? Hopefully we'll have answers tomorrow x

:hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Mushmouth honey xx


----------



## Beadette

Thanks for adding me to the front page Nic. Have already booked MW appointment - 2nd September! PMA xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Good luck in the morning Mushmouth.


----------



## mislaww

Mushmouth - fingers crossed for you. I had some brown spotting too, and was worried sick but just had an ultrasound and everything is perfect! 

Good luck tomorrow, Rainbowpea! You'll be fine, I'm sure. 

Welcome and congratulations Beadette!


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Rainbow! Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Goodluck Mushmouth, and goodluck Rainbow.

I'm keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you both....

2 more sleeps until my scan... woohoo

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Good luck Mushmouth and Rainbow Pea
I also had some brown spotting at around 5w2d and it has worked out fine so far. I am 9w.

Chimpette :wohoo: to two more days babe :)


----------



## Chimpette

Minimin said:


> Good luck Mushmouth and Rainbow Pea
> I also had some brown spotting at around 5w2d and it has worked out fine so far. I am 9w.
> 
> Chimpette :wohoo: to two more days babe :)

Woohoo Minimin I can't believe it... seems to be going really slowly.. haha! Least I'm at work all day from now until thursday so hopefully it'll speed things along nicely.

How you feeling now my lovely...??? Everything ok in your land..?? :flower:

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Glad you have work as a distraction Chimpette..
Nothing major to report this side. I called the FS I was referred to before getting pregnant. They had me in for a scan to check my uterus and ovaries. The appt is on Monday so I called to confirm. I am hoping they will scan and tell me all is well. 
i will be almost 10 weeks. I am so scared things have gone wrong as I have lost symptoms but I know that is very normal. 

Looking into Pregnancy Yoga courses this morning- love it!!!


----------



## mushmouth

Hiya girls, thank you all!

Back from the appt and scan, everything is perfect! Tiny baby measuring exactly 8wk 1d as my tickers says, with a tiny flickering heartbeat! We're so, so happy! They've taken a swab of the brown discharge so will get results from that in 3 days. X

Oooh chimpette almost scan time for you! How you doing? X


----------



## Rainbowpea

Hey girls scan went well! Measured another 2 days ahead from last scan so actually 12 weeks today! Soooo relieved, blubbed like a baby! X


----------



## debgreasby

Great news hunni x


----------



## Minimin

Great news ladies!
Congrats on reaching 12 weeks Rainbow Pea!

How are you doing Debs?


----------



## Lianne1986

oh my god ladies...i had an appoinment with my midwife 2day and i heard the heartbeat...so happy xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Minimin said:


> Great news ladies!
> Congrats on reaching 12 weeks Rainbow Pea!
> 
> How are you doing Debs?

I'm ok Min, thanks. Definitely enforcing a sex ban :( No more spotting but got tummy cramps today. DH making me put me feet up (oh the hardship)
Midwife tomorrow at 3pm... wish it would hurry up.


----------



## Beadette

Hi ladies,

I'm ever so pleased to hear that we've had some great scan news today!! Fingers crossed I'll have good news to report when I get a scan! Mushmouth, what a relief for you that everything was good! And at least they are investigating the brown spotting!

Hope the cramps stop soon Deb! X

I had a 'dread' moment earlier when I felt something and ran to the loo to knicker check! Phew - no blood just a load of watery CM!!! Thank god!!

Xxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

U know I simply cannot believe we have an April section, crikey January feels so far away at the moment !! Im sooooooooooooooooooooooo chuffed some of you gals are in here - makes me smile xxxxxxxx


----------



## EpdTTC

Mushmouth and Rainbowpea-so glad your scans went well! What a relief! 

Deb-glad you are doing well. I think the crampy feeling is normal-had it more earlier on and now on occasion.

I still have brown spotting too and it freaks me out but the last four times I have gone running to the doc for a scan, everything was fine so I tried not to go running in early this time. My next scan is Thursday. Scans are so so scary beforehand! The good news and reassurance afterward is the best though!


----------



## Rainbowpea

great news lianne and mushmouth too! 

slight crampy is normal Debs, I worry when I have it and worry when I don't :doh:

soooo glad everyone is doing so well xx


----------



## Minimin

Hey debs! Glad you are doing well. Hope tomorrow goes well too :)
I had cramps and they are normal. Hard not to worry but it is the uterus and ligaments around it stretching.
Keep your feet up and relax :)


----------



## MissMaternal

mushmouth said:


> Hiya girls, thank you all!
> 
> Back from the appt and scan, everything is perfect! Tiny baby measuring exactly 8wk 1d as my tickers says, with a tiny flickering heartbeat! We're so, so happy! They've taken a swab of the brown discharge so will get results from that in 3 days. X
> 
> Oooh chimpette almost scan time for you! How you doing? X

Glad your scan went well! :flower: Good luck for the discharge results.

I LOVE your avatar by the way, lol! :haha:


----------



## MissMaternal

Rainbowpea, woo for 12 weeks!!! Thats excellent! 

Debs i hope your midwife appt tomorrow goes well :flower: x


----------



## MissMaternal

Oh and i booked my first midwife appt today :flower:

It's on 9th Sep at 15:10 and i will be 9+2 (praying i get that far) :cloud9:


----------



## Chimpette

Woohoo 1 more sleep, 1 more sleep....!

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Morning all sorry I was absent last night, kept losing connection. So relieved all the scans went well!! Good luck with MW appts today xxx


----------



## mushmouth

Thanks girls - and thank you MissMaternal - I got a bit carried away with the cow&gate cow! lol

1 more sleep Susan! :happydance: what time tomorrow is the scan?

x


----------



## Lianne1986

hey ladies. i have had my 12 week scan date today. 2nd september. seems ages away. i will be almost 14 weeks then i think...

i have also got an appointment for 20th september to see a consultant cuz tyler was born early. and they dont know why!

:hugs: to everyone x


----------



## mushmouth

Good luck today Lianne! :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

mushmouth said:


> Good luck today Lianne! :hugs:

hey hun, think u may have read tht wrong...i had the appointment come thru in the post...not got scan 2day (wish i had tho lol)

:hugs:


----------



## Chimpette

My scan is 10:15.... and I'm taking my little boy to this one, so have to remember to take the raisins to try and stop him from singing, last time we took him, we got told off cos he kept talking while she was trying to scan me.. ops.. LOL

I started to get very worried again yesterday, as my boobs have stopped hurting, but on a good note I still did get leg ache quite badly all through the night which seems to be a symptom that I get with all my pregnancies, I knew my 3rd pregnancy had gone wrong as my legs aches had gone... so fingers crossed it's all good...!

xxx


----------



## mushmouth

hahah durr me - I did indeed! well - good luck for september - its only a couple of weeks away now!


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm not having a good day. I am feeling pessimistic and feeling like this pregnancy will go wrong at any time. I am counting down the weeks until I am where I lost Isabella, each week taking me closer to where they will tell me I am losing this baby too.

I have even booked a babybond scan for Sunday. I figured that if I am going to lose this one too I'd like some nice pictures before hand.

I can't imagine having a baby at the end of this.


----------



## debgreasby

:hug:


----------



## parkgirl

:hugs: to all of you. I'm also having a bit of a hard day. I keep wondering if I'm going to lose this baby. It seems like I should feel more sick by now. My first appointment isn't until September 1st, which seems like forever away.


----------



## debgreasby

Ok it's official - I love my midwife. Just been for my booking appointment and i feel tonnes better. 

Mentioned the spotting and she was straight on the phone booking me in for a scan tomorrow! So eek and yay! 

Also she has arranged my 12 week scan for 17th September, which includes NT scan and bloods.

Normally she wouldn't see me again till 16 weeks but has booked me in for an appointment at 13 weeks and has said i can call/text her and see her when i want to!

DH feels sick lol, it's all suddenly very real.

Please cross your fingers for my scan tomorrow :) It's at 11.45 :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Oh Deb thats fantastic news - fingers crossed for beanie for tomorrow.

Had my triple test screening bloods today so im waiting them eek or yay lol !

Its great you got all your dates booked and doesnt your 12 week scan seem so close !!


----------



## debgreasby

Yeah it does! It will be scary close when the kids go back to school!!!

Still scared shitless, but much happier now i have something to aim for!

How long till you get your results? I won't have those done as i'll have bloods done with the NT.


----------



## fluffyblue

As im 17 weeks tomorrow I have to call the Wednesday after next apparently they cant repeat them after 20 weeks so ill either get a call off midwife if high risk or nothing at all but Im gonna call two weeks today just to check.

We have decided - my risk rate according to general findings is 1:180 for my age, if its above 250 we are not having amnio anything below we are gonna have. Noel says we should stick with the 180 but I just wanna be sure.


----------



## debgreasby

It's such a tricky situation isn't it? We don't want CVS unless something obvious shows up at 12 week scan like before. Arrgghhh wish it was September lol


----------



## Vickieh1981

That's great news Deb. I look forward to hearing back after your scan tomorrow. xx


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck for 2moro debs :hugs:

i'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

good luck debs and :hugs: for you all who are having a bad day xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Lianne your scan is on my birthday!! Yay!!

Debs, that's great that your midwife is so lovely! And good luck for your scan tomorrow! 

Vickie, sorry you're having a bad day :( Hope it gets better :) xxxxx


----------



## Minimin

Good luck for tomorrow Debs. 
Role on Sept- I have my scan 4 days before. Lets count down together!!!!
Vickie- as I said before- hard to keep your chin up but thats why we are here. 
Hope you feel better!

:)


----------



## Beadette

Deb - such good news about your midwife being lovely! It's nice when you feel properly looked after. I am excited to hear about your scan tomorrow.

As for me - well I'm still feeling sick each day - mainly in the afternoons and evenings but last night I woke up at 2.30am feeling soooo sick and couldn't get back to sleep. I'm so praying that this is a good sign as with both of the MMC's I never felt this nauseous and certainly not this early. I just hope its not my mind playing tricks on me!! That would be cruel. I'm really hoping for full on MS! Iknow I might regret saying that but I think i'd feel better. I'm still getting beautiful lines on IC's! My boobs have also started feeling a lot more sensitive and tender on the nips. So far so good but obvs I know its still very VERY early days xxx


----------



## Tulip

Evening all! Think I have updated everyone's scans and appointments! Congratulations all round :) Posh, I hope your MW appt went well and Susan I hope the scan was amazing and all is well xx

Good luck tomorrow Deb! xxxxxx


----------



## Lianne1986

MissMaternal said:


> Lianne your scan is on my birthday!! Yay!!

i cant wait!! are u doin anything special for ur birthday?
my birthday is 3rd nov. i was gonna have a party i will only be 24 tho so nothing special really. :flower:


----------



## Tulip

To those struggling today.... all we have is hope, strength and determination to keep us going. I have everything crossed and am thinking of you xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

good luck today Deb! can't wait to hear what good news you have to share!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Can i join please? I'm due 21st april :D x


----------



## Beadette

Good luck this morning Deb! Are you going Kingsmill EPU? The staff there are lovely! A lady called Kerry is like an angel! X


----------



## Vickieh1981

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Can i join please? I'm due 21st april :D x

You have no idea how happy I am to see you in here. I am genuinely really pleased for you.

You fell pg on the fourth cycle after losing the same as I did. Must be something lucky about the 4th one. :happydance:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thank you hun :hugs: i am over the moon :D


----------



## Beadette

Congrats Mummy2Angel xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats Mummy2Angel. So happy for you!!

Yeah Neens, off to EPU. Hoping to get away with a belly scan lol, don't feel like being violated ;)

I really must stop POAS ... but i love seeing that nice dark line jump off the stick :)

I nearly barfed on DH last night ... i think my baby is Australian lol giving me night sickness!

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Minimin

Good Luck Debs!!!!!


----------



## Beadette

Deb, my nausea starts in the afternoon and lasts all evening. I feel fine in the mornings! 

Good luck deb! Xxxxx


----------



## mushmouth

Good luck debs!

congrats Mummy2Angel :hugs: so pleased for you hun xxx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Could you add me for April 27th please.

Very early days I know !


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Congrats Mummy2Angel. So happy for you!!
> 
> Yeah Neens, off to EPU. Hoping to get away with a belly scan lol, don't feel like being violated ;)
> 
> I really must stop POAS ... but i love seeing that nice dark line jump off the stick :)
> 
> I nearly barfed on DH last night ... i think my baby is Australian lol giving me night sickness!
> 
> How's everyone doing today?

Good luck today - get us a nice picture. My 7+6 scan was an internal so it could go either way at this point. The plus side is better images from an internal scan.



Mrmojo1971 said:


> Could you add me for April 27th please.
> 
> Very early days I know !

Huge congratulations.

Right - feel free to slap me but paranoia has reached epidemic proportions. I feel heavy in my tummy (I remember feeling this since the night before my scan with Isabella which is likely when she died) - like something is sitting heavy there.

I have rung the clinic to try and change my private scan from Sunday to this evening (they originally offered me this one and I said no as I wsn' tquite 10 weeks). If something is wrong and I find out on a weekend then I won't be able to get hold of the hospital. And tbh I would rather know in some ways, this panicking is not good for my mental health.

And on the outside chance that things are okay I will attempt in future to ignore any gut feelings I have but I just don't feel right and can't explain it. :cry::cry:


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: vickie. Let us know if you get the scan today. I totally understand your stress and anxiety to find out. I hope your gut instinct is wrong and today your fears can be somewhat alleviated.
Keep me posted on your scan hun.


----------



## Vickieh1981

They called back and said to go in at 8:30 tonight. Terrified.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations to the newbies :)

Vickie good luck for tonight - try not to worry hunni (easier said than done I know).


----------



## debgreasby

Hugs Vickie, it's natural to be worried... will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Shouldn't you be off for your scan Deb?


----------



## Chimpette

Hey lovely ladies,

Well everything is fine and dandy with baby Gee (changed nickname again as wanted something easy to my 2 years old to say.

Heartbeat was good, and we even got a little wave,

Woohoo I'm on cloud 9....

xxx


----------



## Beadette

Im so happy for you chimpette! Anyone heard from Deb yet? Xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Come on Deb. We are starting to worry about you hun. xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck to all those tht are having scans, and welcome to the newbies.

i threw up loads of times last night. happy cuz i still have symptoms but not so good when u have a phobia of being sick lol xxx


----------



## Beadette

Vickie, good luck for your scan this evening xxxx


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Chimpette.
Am off to Acumpuncture so will be back on later on.... Good luck Vickie for this evening if I dont catch you before
Debs- thinking of you babes- let us know how you got on :)

:wave:


----------



## debgreasby

Sorry guys ... i'm back! Didn't mean to make you worry!

All is fine ... minigreasby has a heartbeat and measures 6mm (6weeks 1 day) but not changing my due date.

Phew.

Had a belly scan.. the sonographer was training and i think she was trying to press thru to my spine lol. DH saw the HB before she did lol.


Trying to sort picture out.... but for some reason she cut all my personal details off :(
I am real, honest ;)

The blob at the top is minigreasby, the blob at the bottom is the yolk sac :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0503.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Beadette

We believe you Deb! Xx can't wait to see pics!

Congrats on your squishy xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Sorry guys ... i'm back! Didn't mean to make you worry!
> 
> All is fine ... minigreasby has a heartbeat and measures 6mm (6weeks 1 day) but not changing my due date.
> 
> Phew.
> 
> Had a belly scan.. the sonographer was training and i think she was trying to press thru to my spine lol. DH saw the HB before she did lol.
> 
> 
> Trying to sort picture out.... but for some reason she cut all my personal details off :(
> I am real, honest ;)

That's great news. I think that being a trainee and over the belly at this early stage is why it is putting you further back. You need an internal for accurate measurements.

I am really pleased it went well. Can you send me the good luck vibes back for tonight please.



Beadette said:


> We believe you Deb! Xx can't wait to see pics!
> 
> Congrats on your squishy xxx

I don't think I do. I have yet to see proof she is not a little troll :haha:


----------



## debgreasby

PMSL Vickie ... how rude! I may be little but i am not a troll ;)

Sending you hugest good luck vibes for tonight hunni xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mushmouth

awwww congrats Debs and susan! thats great news!!! :happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

Pic added now, post 403 :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> PMSL Vickie ... how rude! I may be little but i am not a troll ;)
> 
> Sending you hugest good luck vibes for tonight hunni xxxxxxxxxx

Could have been worse, I could have called you a bit fat troll lol.

I see cute little baby greasby xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Big.. yeah .... fat .... yeah .... troll....no!

PMSL Vickie, u make me smile ;)


----------



## fluffyblue

Wahey Debs great pic, I agree with the others maybe they should have done an internal for accurate dates etc but what a good pic and heartbeat sooooooooooooo pleased babe xxxxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Hey everyone - more great scans I'm so pleased congratulations Deb and Susan!

Vic, best of luck for tonight darling. I hope with all my heart that your instinct is wrong xxxx
Welcome to the newbies! I will update all in the morning before or after my MW appt :kiss:

*Looks around wondering when the next arrival will be here* :)
xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

great news deb xxxx lovely pic x


----------



## Vickieh1981

I hate this. I am snapping at the kids and dreading tonight.

I feel like someone on death row, I am now eating my final meal.

I am going to be pretty shocked if they say it's okay. Then I will have to drive all the way back from Heathrow on my own.


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck vickie :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Hi ladies :hi: Can I tentatively join your group? VERY newly pregnant with a due date of April 20. My pg test is still very very faint, but I am still stepping out and joining this group! I went for my first bloods this morning, should know my beginning levels in about 3 hours!

Vickie- I pray that everything goes ok tonight. 

Now I need to go back and read some posts in this thread!!


----------



## debgreasby

Welcome :)


----------



## Amos2009

Oh and Deb- beautiful picture :)


----------



## Tulip

Welcome Amy! I'm so excited, hope this is it for you! :wohoo: Will update on the laptop tomorrow xx


----------



## Minimin

Hello Amos :wave: What great news :) Keep us posted on the bloods.

:wohoo: to your scan Debs!!!!

Tulip- I have a scan this Monday the 16th through my fertility specialist (referred before I got pregnant this time) fxd we see everything looking good. I am soooo scared and have convinced myself I am not pregnant anymore and such sad things.

How does one stay positive :cry:


----------



## Beadette

Hey Amos - praying this is your forever baby! Congrats hun x x x

I'm still over the moon at Deb's scan.

Thinking abot Vickie x x hugs - hope everything is ok!

*also looks around to see if the secret squirrel is going to show her face*


----------



## debgreasby

Secret squirrel???


----------



## mushmouth

Thinking of you vickie x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Thank you everyone. You are all so lovely to put up with my total paranoia.

The scan went fine, I am shocked. I was so sure it'd be bad news.

Baby was actually jumping everywhere (it almost looked like it had hiccups - was so rhythmic). It is measuring 2.8cm which ties up with the NHS dates so almost certain now that they will change my due date to Isabellas birthday.

There was a really clear picture of his/her foot which I shall put up. You could see every toe. She measured the foot and it was 3.7mm from toe to heel.

It looked like a little baby and I admit I dropped my barriers and got a little excited.

Anywhere here is bubba.


----------



## mushmouth

Awwwww vickie it's perfect! So so gorgeous hun :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Vickie I'm so made up for you! The pic of th foot is so clear! Amazing!!!!

Debs - secret squirrel - shhhhh *caugh* petitpas *cough*


----------



## debgreasby

Yay Vickie! Gorgeous piccies, so glad it's looking good.

ooh Neens, how very exciting .. i like secrets ;)


----------



## Juste3boys

Vickie

So pleased for you and lovely scan pics 

xxxx


----------



## Tulip

I see madam has yet to show her face... Give her a prod Neen, I need her EDD by the time I update tmrw!

Vicky what a perfect little baby, congratulations!

Night night all xxx


----------



## Amos2009

OMG Vickie! What wonderful pictures! I hope you can breathe a small sigh of relief now. I am so happy for you!
I got my hcg number back and I'm not real thrilled about it. I know it's the doubling that matters, but I sure would have loved to start off with a good, high number. It was 97 and I am 4 weeks today.


----------



## mislaww

Congrats Vickie! Those are lovely pictures. So cool about its tiny little foot.

Tulip can you update me? I had my first scan Monday and it was perfect! Cutest little heartbeat ever (you are all allowed to take exception)! My edd hasn't changed at all. 

I feel like we've picked up just where we left off before!


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Deb, Beadette, and Vickie on excellent scan news. I will join you there. Had a scan today and things looked good. Hugs and high fives all around!

Amos-Glad to see you hear. I think that 97 is a decent number. I think mine was 59 at 12 dpo. The waiting for the second set of blood work is the worst. I will be thinking of you. PMA honey. It's all we can do. It's all out of our control, as much as that sucks.


----------



## Amos2009

Yay for a good scan EPD!!


----------



## Tulip

Morning all! Everyone now updated I think. Just going to hunt down Chippyslady as a bit worried about her lack of scan news :(


----------



## Tulip

Phew - she's OK. Updated :D


----------



## debgreasby

Hurrah for great scans all round!


----------



## sherlock

Hi everyone,

Can I join? 

EDD (based on my dates not LMP as ovulated on day 20) is April 22nd. 

Fingers crossed.

x


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats x


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Tulip xxxx

I am such a worry wart that i will probably get one done between the 16th Aug and 9th of Sept. 

Not sure if anyone can help with this question. My 9th of sept one is the '12' week one but I am at 13w 1d which is almost to the limit when they can do nuchal scans. Is that right? If I wanted eg CV testing or something wouldnt I be too late at that stage?

Sorry if I am being silly/dumb not sure whats going on there.

Congrats again ladies with fab scans!!

hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## debgreasby

I think you would be fine - when Charlie's problems were discovered at my scan at 12+4 they got me in for CVS 2 days later. You could always try and move your appointment forward a few days.


----------



## Lianne1986

hello ladies. great news on the scans!

its been 3 years 2day since we lost our angel x


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: lianne


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: liane


----------



## Lianne1986

u ladies are all so lovely! :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Amos2009 said:


> OMG Vickie! What wonderful pictures! I hope you can breathe a small sigh of relief now. I am so happy for you!
> I got my hcg number back and I'm not real thrilled about it. I know it's the doubling that matters, but I sure would have loved to start off with a good, high number. It was 97 and I am 4 weeks today.

I don't think that's low at all. Don't panic. I tried to go on betabase to check the average but it's not working today.



mislaww said:


> Congrats Vickie! Those are lovely pictures. So cool about its tiny little foot.
> 
> Tulip can you update me? I had my first scan Monday and it was perfect! Cutest little heartbeat ever (you are all allowed to take exception)! My edd hasn't changed at all.
> 
> I feel like we've picked up just where we left off before!

That's great news.



sherlock said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> EDD (based on my dates not LMP as ovulated on day 20) is April 22nd.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> x

Welcome and congratulations.



Minimin said:


> Thanks Tulip xxxx
> 
> I am such a worry wart that i will probably get one done between the 16th Aug and 9th of Sept.
> 
> Not sure if anyone can help with this question. My 9th of sept one is the '12' week one but I am at 13w 1d which is almost to the limit when they can do nuchal scans. Is that right? If I wanted eg CV testing or something wouldnt I be too late at that stage?
> 
> Sorry if I am being silly/dumb not sure whats going on there.
> 
> Congrats again ladies with fab scans!!
> 
> hope everyone else is doing well xxx

That'll be fine. Limit for having the nuchal done is 13+4 (I rang to put my scan back a week and she said ooooh I don't want to put you in for 13+4 unless you are positive of your dates as that's the cut off lol).

CVS is up to 14 weeks I think and then amnio from 16.



Lianne1986 said:


> hello ladies. great news on the scans!
> 
> its been 3 years 2day since we lost our angel x

Hope today is not too hard on you.


----------



## mushmouth

:hugs: lianne :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Amy I agree with the girls, don't think your hcg is low at all - looking fwd to hearing your beta results.

Hugs to Lianne xx

Min - they'll get you in as quick as they need to if they think you might need diagnostics. I think the nuchal limit is 13w6d as the fold measurement isn't reliable after that xx


----------



## Minimin

Cool, and thanks ladies.

I really wish I could go with the flow :(


----------



## Tulip

It'll get easier Min, I promise xx


----------



## petitpas

Hi everyone, after Tulips *cough cough* note to take a look at this thread I am presenting myself extremely cautiously! Not sure of due date. FF says 26th April, NHS says 24th. I might go with the earlier because it makes me feel better and if I do get far enough to see a midwife that's what they'll say anyway :D

It's so nice to recognise some of the lovely ladies on here who went through an m/c around the same time as me :hugs: Hopefully these are all our forever-take-home babies!


----------



## Tulip

I've only been waiting.... ooooh 21 hours for that post :rofl:


----------



## Tulip

OK todays lucky winners.....

Belated 'Welcome to 2nd Tri' to Rainbow!
Happy 11 weeks Eclipse!
Happy 10 weeks to Vickie and Juste!
And happy 5 weeks to Neen!

xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Hurrah!


----------



## EpdTTC

Welcome Sherlock and Petitpas-Congrats!

Thinking of you Lianne:hugs:


----------



## parkgirl

Hi ladies. Glad to see so many scans have gone well. Always great news. I hope everyone is having a great day and has some lovely weekend plans.


----------



## Beadette

How is everyone today? Xxxx


----------



## Tulip

The bItchphone 4 has arrived :D


----------



## petitpas

Tulip said:


> The bItchphone 4 has arrived :D

:yipee:
Now, do you really have to wait five weeks for the case that makes it work? Or can any case be used?


----------



## Tulip

Depends how I hold it I think. Not made any calls yet as waiting for old account to move onto this micro sim due to my preggo-induced stupidity :dohh:


----------



## petitpas

Ach, who cares - I bet it looks a treat! And you can play with your apps and wi-fi until the account switches over :D


----------



## MissMaternal

Hi ladies! :wave: I haven't been online for a couple of days...but i'm back!!

Yay for Chimpette, Debs and Vickie for having awesome scans!!

And YAY for Vickie again for 10 weeks :hugs:

As for me, i went to see my GP on Wednesday, she was lovely and when i asked about getting an early reassurance scan, she said " I can't refer you for a scan, it needs to be the midwife" and told me to ring the midwife the next day.

Soooo.. i did..and it was the same midwife i had in my last pregnancy..she's really nice. She said she was sorry to hear about how my last pregnancy ended, and then i said that my GP had told me to contact her about getting an early scan. She then said "Well i can't refer you, that needs to be done by your GP, the Dr should have known that.."
And she said that even if she did try to refer me, she "knew what they would say". So, basically, it's a no. Which, i guess, i'm ok with. I think an early scan would make me more paranoid!! So now i'm just looking forward to my booking in appt on the 9th Sep :flower:

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: girls!

i have my scan on thursday :happydance:

i have also got the appointment made for the specialist fetal medicine unit on 23rd sept when i am 12+2

hope everyone is well xx


----------



## parkgirl

Pinksnowball said:


> :hi: girls!
> 
> i have my scan on thursday :happydance:
> 
> i have also got the appointment made for the specialist fetal medicine unit on 23rd sept when i am 12+2
> 
> hope everyone is well xx

Hope it all goes well at your scan.


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Hope it goes well with everyone's scans this week... I shall keeping an eye out for the the positive posts...

xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Good luck this week everyone!!!


----------



## Beadette

Good luck to all those with scans or midwife appointments this week! Xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck everyone :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

forgot to say, im due 5th march now, my midwife changed it x


----------



## Chimpette

Grrrr just found out my washing machine has gone to heaven..... just when you need to start saving money.... always the way...

xxx


----------



## Beadette

Typical Chimpette! Mine went to washing machine heaven the week before I went on holiday once! Fabulous timing!! x


----------



## Chimpette

Always the way.. haha! How you doing Beadette..??

Is anyone getting alot of discharge..?? I'm getting loads (sorry TMI..!) I keep running to the toilet to check I'm not bleeding and it's just see through or white...

Am I on my own... :blush::haha:


----------



## Minimin

Hey! Scan all good. Did an external scan & HB seen. Beanie measuring 9w1d!!! Was told it was all looked right.Said we won't get a picture & can't take one either :-( on iPhone. 
Am away from computer so sorry I've not had a chance to catch up the other posts.


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Minimin!! Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## Chimpette

Woohoo Minimin that's fantastic news! I'm so happy for you! 

xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Fab news Min but boo to no piccie. How mean :(

Ok - what's with the stabby pains in the girl parts?? Ow!


----------



## EpdTTC

Yay Minimin! But I'm with Deb, what's with the no pic and not even letting you take a pic? Why would they care?

Deb-I hear ya...and sometimes I have the stabby pains in my boobs too. I think it's all hormonal.

Chimpette-yep, things are flowing down there! With my history of spotting it freaks me out-I go running to the bathroom thinking it's going to be blood and thankfully it has just been clear or creamy. I hear that is par for the course.


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls,

Chimpette - 'm doing fine mostly with the occassional irrational fear moments chucked in for good measure. Why can't I be 8 weeks already. Also the CM is also occurring in large quantities! Always clear or white. Panic every time I feel it!

Deb I so get the shooting pains in my floo! I know Nic had that in her early days too so I expect it's nothing to worry about.

Minimin - I'm so very very pleased for you that the scan was all good! I can't believe they wouldn't give you a picture though - what meanies!!! x


----------



## Tulip

Awesome news Min! Ticker time now? Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease? :D

Neen, love the way you remember my early symptoms so clearly LMAO. The floo-stabbing pains went away after 1st Tri I think girls. Also still enjoying the excess CM. Apparantly it's the Law.

Right, must go and update everyone's appointments - yay! x


----------



## Tulip

Amos, FXd for your scan and beta honey xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Chimpette - you are definitely not alone!! I always panic thinking i'm bleeding but just turns out to be looooads of cm!! A good sign though :flower:

Debs - i get the shooting pains down there too...it's weird!!

Minimin - Yay for your scan!! But boo for not letting you get a pic! Meanies!

xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Well got my blood back today she said levels were normal but wouldnt tell me the numbers said it would make me worry but that everything was normal and to get more done thursday, so i'm hoping all is good :), done another test today which was darker. Getting alot of discharge just now.......keep going to the loo to check im not bleeding.........im totaly paranoid :( x


----------



## Tulip

Sounds like it's all going to plan hon! :happydance:


----------



## Beadette

Hi Nic,

I know you're busy but next time you update could you please update the front page with my MW apt - 2nd September - thanks flower xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Chimpette said:


> Always the way.. haha! How you doing Beadette..??
> 
> Is anyone getting alot of discharge..?? I'm getting loads (sorry TMI..!) I keep running to the toilet to check I'm not bleeding and it's just see through or white...
> 
> Am I on my own... :blush::haha:

Yeah I am the same. It went away for a couple of weeks but came back this week.



Minimin said:


> Hey! Scan all good. Did an external scan & HB seen. Beanie measuring 9w1d!!! Was told it was all looked right.Said we won't get a picture & can't take one either :-( on iPhone.
> Am away from computer so sorry I've not had a chance to catch up the other posts.

Yey great news. Shame about the lack of pic though. 



debgreasby said:


> Fab news Min but boo to no piccie. How mean :(
> 
> Ok - what's with the stabby pains in the girl parts?? Ow!

Do you mean low down or right up inside? I keep getting them inside and convincing myself it's my cervix open.



Mummy2Angel. said:


> Well got my blood back today she said levels were normal but wouldnt tell me the numbers said it would make me worry but that everything was normal and to get more done thursday, so i'm hoping all is good :), done another test today which was darker. Getting alot of discharge just now.......keep going to the loo to check im not bleeding.........im totaly paranoid :( x

Great news that the bloods are good. Totally paranoid is normal after a loss. I thought I was bad at the stage you are at now - it gets worse as you get further on when you have had a later loss. :sad1: :hug:


----------



## debgreasby

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by debgreasby
> Fab news Min but boo to no piccie. How mean
> 
> Ok - what's with the stabby pains in the girl parts?? Ow!
> Do you mean low down or right up inside? I keep getting them inside and convincing myself it's my cervix open.


Right up inside like someone's shoving something very pointy up there! *dislike*



Feel ridiculously sick today ... yay and boo lol.

:hug: to all!


----------



## debgreasby

Meh, stuffed up the quoting thingy but you get what i mean lol


----------



## Minimin

Thanks ladies again on iPhone but had to type "thanks" :hugs: for all ire well wishes. Tulip- still nervous - does it end? DH & I are thinking of a private scan in the next few weeks as our next NHS one isn't until 9th Sept- eek. Ticker definitely after that I think. 

The nurse today was crap- she said u can't see anything. ATM all they wanted to see was HB. I asked if u can see legs & arms-she said I would see more at next scan where they would show me more. Ithjnm once she knew I was pregnant & not there for miscarriage stiff she wasn't bothered :-/

For those asking about hoo haa pain- yup I've had it & it is normal


----------



## debgreasby

Loving the Iphone typing Min xx


----------



## Minimin

Ta Debs u should see how long that last msg took !!!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Just got back....not very good news so far. They said the lining of my uterus was so thin that it didn't look very good 
I am still waiting on my hcg levels though....trying to stay positive, but I really know how this will turn out. Just like the last 3. And the thing is, this would have been an easy fix had they listened to me. Well, NOW I have proof that I have a prgoesterone deficiency!


----------



## Beadette

Hugs Amy! I'll keep everything crossed for ya xxxx


----------



## Tulip

I'm staying hopeful for you Amy xx

Neen - will do tonight hopefully xx

Min - it'll never go away til bubs is here I reckon... But it does fade a little. Xx


----------



## Beadette

Just rang EPU and have got a scan next week! I do hope it's my turn for a heartbeat! x


----------



## Minimin

Good luck for Next week Beadette.
Thanks Tulip= I think I will breathe easier soon :) How are you?
Amy- I am so sorry! I am keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Am back on my computer now- my how I have missed typing normally :)


----------



## petitpas

Wow, the pace in this thread is incredible!

Amos, I am so hoping that not all is lost! Are they giving you progesterone now to help things along?



I've just got back from a completely pointless night in hospital. I went in yesterday afternoon for a beta hcg and met with a lovely fresh lady doctor narrowing her eyes at me repeatedly saying: I think this could be an ectopic pregnancy. Do you know what an ectopic pregnancy is?
She then made me stay overnight and put me on nil by mouth in case they had to operate this morning :dohh: 

Anyways, I saw the consultant this morning and he is not worried at all. Despite the warning a few weeks ago I am 'juicy' enough after all, my progesterone is good and my hcg went from 16.6 to 44.8 in less than 72 hours. Thank goodness all is well at this (very early) point and I am fit for travel. Big PHEW!


Fingers crossed for Amos :hugs: and all the other girls having check-ups this week fxfxfxfxfxfx


----------



## debgreasby

Yay for scan Neens, I'm excited 4 u xxx


----------



## jenny25

hello thought id drop in :D im not sure of my exact due date i think its 23rd april xx


----------



## Lianne1986

welcome jenny :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

thank you :D xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Great to see you here Jenny :)


----------



## jenny25

thank you debs feels good :) tho my stomache is saying something different lol keep getting waves of nausea lol x


----------



## goddess25

Can you update me please I am due on the 22nd Feb so I am 13 weeks today one more week till 2nd tri - phew!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Got midwife tomorrow :) hopefully be reffered for an early scan :flow:


----------



## Amos2009

OMG!!! I just got back from my appt and my beta levels have more than doubled!!!! I am just so excited right now I can't even type!!! I know there's no guarantee or anything, but TODAY I HAVE GOOD NEWS!!!!


----------



## Beadette

Welcome Jenny! x

Mummy2Angel - I hope you get an early scan!

xxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Amos2009 said:


> OMG!!! I just got back from my appt and my beta levels have more than doubled!!!! I am just so excited right now I can't even type!!! I know there's no guarantee or anything, but TODAY I HAVE GOOD NEWS!!!!


Amos - That is excellent news! I'm so pleased for you xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks!! Sorry ladies, I was so excited I posted before I read your updates! I will do that now :flower:
Welcome Jenny! Glad to see you here!
Hope you get your early scan Mummy :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Amos2009 said:


> OMG!!! I just got back from my appt and my beta levels have more than doubled!!!! I am just so excited right now I can't even type!!! I know there's no guarantee or anything, but TODAY I HAVE GOOD NEWS!!!!

:happydance::happydance: FAB NEWS :happydance::happydance:

Am now keepng everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## EpdTTC

Welcome Jenny!

Whoo Hoo Amos!!


----------



## mushmouth

Welcome Jenny!

Fantastic news Amos!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

I have my date for the 12 wk scan - Friday 3rd September! X


----------



## Lianne1986

mushmouth said:


> I have my date for the 12 wk scan - Friday 3rd September! X

mine is the 2nd september :)


----------



## Amos2009

Oh Mushmouth and Lianne- how exciting!!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

Amos2009 said:


> Oh Mushmouth and Lianne- how exciting!!!!

it seems ages away but i know it isnt really lol


----------



## Amos2009

It's actually right around the corner- iIt's already August 17! It will fly by and go wonderfully!!


----------



## Lianne1986

great news about ur beta levels btw hun!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## mushmouth

It's just over 2 weeks! No time at all! Xx


----------



## jenny25

thank you all for the lovely warm welcome :D 
i have still not heard anything from my referal from the doctor yet im supposed to be starting to inject blood thinners after my first scan as i have a blood clotting problem , i have started 400mg progesterone pessaries and im on aspirin daily too plus still taking metformin aswell 
how long should i wait x


----------



## Amos2009

Jenny- I have learned sometimes you need to be a "difficult" patient to get things done. I would keep calling until you get an answer as to when your scan is. Tell them the reason why you are calling. Be persistant!


----------



## jenny25

yeah hun , i think i will give my consultant at the hospital a call tomorrow if i hear nothing in the post see if he can organise something cause he said when i do get pregnant they are gonna grab me and "set a plan of action" so far ive only got the pessaries and that was after seeing my gp which i wasnt happy with cause she said she didnt know how to deal with it as she lacked experiance in that bit so i had to go to epau too see the on call registrar who contacted my consultant x


----------



## EpdTTC

Jenny-
I have Thrombophilia and started on the blood thinners when I was about where you are in your pregnancy. I take Lovenox 40 mg preloaded syringes. I never thought in a million years that I would be able to give myself a shot everyday but it is amazing what you do when you have to. I have been doing it for about 5 weeks now and it has become just a part of everyday life! I hope things go as smoothly for you with the shots.
Erin


----------



## jenny25

EpdTTC said:


> Jenny-
> I have Thrombophilia and started on the blood thinners when I was about where you are in your pregnancy. I take Lovenox 40 mg preloaded syringes. I never thought in a million years that I would be able to give myself a shot everyday but it is amazing what you do when you have to. I have been doing it for about 5 weeks now and it has become just a part of everyday life! I hope things go as smoothly for you with the shots.
> Erin

im rather scared too do it tbh but i know i have too i have antiphilosphid syndrome i found it out in the recurrent mc clinic , i think i will speak to my consultant and tell him how anxious i am about starting this i wish i could just start now xxx


----------



## debgreasby

:happydance: Amos!!!!


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: :yipee: Amos! The best news today! I am so pleased to hear that :)
Welcome new ladies!!!
I have also been prescribed Asprin by my consultant. They have discharged me as I was under investigations for recurrent MC's but this morning he said to take 75mg Asprin until I get to about 20W. He has not got my bloods indicating aything is wrong but as I am 37 it wont do any harm if I dont need it. He seemed to think it would help with Pre-Eclampsia.

Where do you get your Asprin from. He said it was cheaper over the counter than prescription but superdrug had 500mg on the shelves. The one I went to didnt have a pharmacy so I need to get some tomorrow.

Seems like the first couple of weeks in Sept are going to be busy. i have my 12 week scan on the 9th...eeek


----------



## Tulip

WOW what a busy thread we're becoming - I love it!

Welcome Jenny I hope you can get your meds sorted asap. As Amy says, defo worth being a nightmare patient.

Pip would you like me to put your positively-juicy early scan on the front page? :haha: Whens your next one? Was it the 2nd?

Amy sweetie that is AMAZING news I'm so excited :wohoo:

Neen I've added your MW appt ;)

Min - I'm good thanks, just noticed I've gone up another box! Little fat Munchkin on board!!

Oh gawd, who have I missed? Love all round xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Oh my! Your 12 week scan is right around the corner!! I am excited for you!!

Nic- yay for another box!!! Pretty soon you will run out of boxes and you will have that precious baby in your arms!!!!


----------



## Minimin

It feels like it is forever away! How are you chicka? Whats the next step?more bloods this week? I am so so so pleased for you babe.


----------



## Amos2009

Yep- more and more blood!! I go tomorrow and Friday and I also will have another scan on Friday. Please please please let me see a sac!!!


----------



## Tulip

Amos2009 said:


> Nic- yay for another box!!! Pretty soon you will run out of boxes and you will have that precious baby in your arms!!!!

I'm still too scared to quite believe it.... but getting there :D


----------



## babysimpson

Hi I've only just joined tonight but have had 3 miscarriages last year. 18th Aug will be 1st anniversary of my 2nd twin's death @ 13wks 6d but I've just found out that I'm expecting again!!!!

We decided to wait a year to let my body recover and it's worked but I'm very worried about this pregnancy and not at all positive.

Could you put me down provisionally as EDD 19th April. I have doctor's appt on the 19th to get advice and to see if they are going to monitor me and I've also emailed the midwife who helped me with my twins to get her advice.

Hoping they will do early scans to make sure baby is ok and it may even be twins as my symptoms have came on early and very strong!!!

Wishing everyone else good luck with their pregnancies


----------



## Tulip

Welcome to the fold sweetie. Sorry to hear of your losses and congratulations on finding the patience to wait for your body. I'll add you now :hug:


----------



## mislaww

Welcome to all the newbies! Congratulations! My fingers are crossed for all of you!

Babyattempt - we've all been through that awful apprehensive phase. Try not to worry - your strong symptoms sound like a very good sign!

I'm at 8wks 6 days now - now that we've seen a beautiful heartbeat, we're sharing the news with our parents this weekend. My mother is going to freak right out!


----------



## petitpas

Amos, congratulations!

Minimin (I think it was you?) - I got my aspirin at a normal pharmacy today. Just asked for low-dose baby-aspirin and it comes in packs of 28. They didn't have the correct dose of heparin for me, though. If they can't get it for me tomorrow I'm going to be going on a mad-dash round town to get my injections before my flight the next morning lol

Jenny, with antiphospholipid syndrome I believe you should be on heparin right away, too. If you don't hear from your consultant very soon (and I'd be onto the phone to his/her secretary explaining your situation) my suggestion would be to contact your local hospital's warfarin clinic or DVT nurse. If it's anything like my hospital, they will be able to give you a prescription, follow you up and also put some leverage on the haematologists to see you sooner...

Tulip, you can put yesterday's juicy scan up if you like :) It was my first, no pregnancy seen yet, next scan on the 2nd of September. xxx


----------



## Beadette

Nic you can put my scan on if you want - after all it won't change the outcome!! 26th august xxxx


----------



## EpdTTC

Welcome baby attempt!

I am in the states but I just buy the chewable 75 mg baby aspirin. You can get them at any pharmacy. I usually get mine at Target (don't know if you have Target).

Amos-is it crazy that I check everyday for your updates? I really want this for you and I'll be following you closely. Hope that doesn't sound stalkerish. LOL!


----------



## Amos2009

HAHA EPD :haha: Not stalkerish at all! Makes me feel kinda special- I almost want to cry! Must be these hormones! 

Babyattempt- so sorry for your losses, but glad you here in the expecting world again. Like everyone has said, we will all be anxious until we actually have that baby in our arms. 

Misslaw- how will you be telling your parents? I know they will be so thrilled!


----------



## parkgirl

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is doing well. I've been feeling more sick the past few days, so I'm hoping things are progressing. I'm about to go mad waiting for my first appointment. Still two weeks away.


----------



## Amos2009

Parkgirl- sorry you are sickly, but you are right, it's usually a sign that everything is moving in the right direction :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Ok I am coming out of hiding now.

Had been keeping myself under wraps until we'd had a private scan to check if everything was progressing ok.

Everything went well, am measuring at 9w 2d so only 1 day less than I had worked out. The lady said everything looks perfect for that gestation, she showed us the hearbeat a lovely strong 178bpm tadpole even did a couple of somersaults and waved to us We got 6 pictures - not got a scanner so have taken a photo using my camera for you all, it isn't amazingly clear but you can get the idea.

https://i38.tinypic.com/2h4dkyt.jpg

Hopefully I can start relaxiing now and start actually believe that this is a real pregnancy and start enjoying it.


----------



## parkgirl

SmileyShazza said:


> Ok I am coming out of hiding now.
> 
> Had been keeping myself under wraps until we'd had a private scan to check if everything was progressing ok.
> 
> Everything went well, am measuring at 9w 2d so only 1 day less than I had worked out. The lady said everything looks perfect for that gestation, she showed us the hearbeat a lovely strong 178bpm tadpole even did a couple of somersaults and waved to us We got 6 pictures - not got a scanner so have taken a photo using my camera for you all, it isn't amazingly clear but you can get the idea.
> 
> https://i38.tinypic.com/2h4dkyt.jpg
> 
> Hopefully I can start relaxiing now and start actually believe that this is a real pregnancy and start enjoying it.

That's wonderful news!! :happydance:


----------



## Amos2009

Smiley- what a beautiful picture :cloud9:


----------



## Amos2009

Well, I have been cramping all night and I am officially spotting now :(


----------



## Tulip

Amy I'm hoping with all my heart that bean is just snuggling in. You've been doing so well :kiss:

Neen, glad you've come out :D I'll update you and Pip tonight. 

Shaz - AMAZING pic of little tadpole - yay! I think you'll find your scan result was updated last night :blush:


----------



## Tulip

Good luck with the MW today Mummy2angel xx


----------



## Beadette

I know I've already said it in your journal chick but I'm so so happy for you Shazza! it's just the best news ever!

Amy - please god may bean be ok! I'm hoping with everything I've got! Xxxx


----------



## jenny25

amy dont worry it may be bubs snuggling in hun xxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

:hugs: amos, got my fx for you xx

Shaz great pic. Congratulations!

Afm morning sickness is getting worse, thrown up twice this morning :-(


----------



## Amos2009

Well, maybe I did have a bit of premature panic. I only spotted a few times before I went to bed. I woke up thinking for sure I would have more, and heavier, but SO FAR, nothing. I've just never had spotting that didn't lead to bad news. But this pregnancy has already been so different than the others so maybe that's a good thing :)


----------



## Lianne1986

i have everything crossed for u amos xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Gorgeous pic Shazza :kiss:

AFM - feeling really negative this morning ... got an achy stabbing pain right where the baby is :( It's bothering me. No spotting, but a HUGE blob of EWCM last night .... honestly it was massive!!


----------



## Amos2009

Deb- did you eat something the baby did not like? Maybe she was telling you about it! :haha:


----------



## debgreasby

Amos - don't think so lol ... hope it goes away soon. Makes me worse that DH gone back to work today :( Get a bit panicky when he's not here ... meh.


----------



## Beadette

Deb you are going to have good days and bad days after what you've been through. If you are very very worried I would go to docs or ring midwife telling them you are in pain. They should send you straight back to EPU for a check-up. 

I've decided this time that I'm going to concentrate on number one! The last 2 times I wouldn't ring EPU or doc even when I knew something wasn't right because I was worried about taking the appointment from someone who really needed it - well now I see that I really needed it too! My sanity and piece of mind is very important! I pay national insurance and taxes and I deserve the same care!

Xxxxx

Amos - I'm hoping things are good! I'm glad you've had no further spotting! Xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Deb- if you are still having those pains by all means call your doctor. I echo what Beadette said!


----------



## debgreasby

Thanks guys .. thing is, Paul's back at work till 7pm tonight, he's got the car and i've got the kids! Will give it till lunch time then maybe ring midwife .. am just gonna stress about it aren't i lol!


----------



## Beadette

Yes ring mw! She may be able to put your mind at rest or book u in to EPU tomorrow xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Always be on the safe side with stabby pains :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

i think my postman is on strike he has not been in 2 days its driving me nuts waiting for appointments x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Glad to hear the spotting has eased of Amos - am keeping everything crossed that it stays away for you now.

Deb if you are worried I would definitely phone but if it is any comfort I have had the odd stabbing pain here and there in all kinds of places - sides, front, back, and in my lady bits too. Plus I sometimes get random blobs of EWCM which freaked me out at first but then I did some checking and apparently that is quite normal too :)


----------



## babysimpson

Thanks for all the support. I have spoken to the midwife about the possiblilty that my body sees the foetus as a foreign object and maybe thats why I constantly get infectiosna s soon as I conceive but she doesn't think so. She has booked me in for an early scan on the 2nd Sept so I should hopefully see a sac.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi, I'm Brandi, 24. I have two beautiful kids, Zoe, 3, and Isaiah, 21 months, and two angels, Rice (10/25/07) and Bean (01/08/08) and have found out two days ago that I am expecting Baby # 3, Speck. I am due April 29 (or May 2), but I'm going by an April 29 due date, as it would seem theoretically impossible to get a BFP at 2w6d if my due date was May 2.

So, April 29 it is (for now)


----------



## jenny25

woooo hooo i got scan 10.30am 2nd sept only 15 days away xx


----------



## Beadette

Great news Jenny x


----------



## debgreasby

Man i am so tired! Pain seems to have eased off now, so gonna carry on blobbing on the sofa. No one is dressed but the kids don't seem to care!


----------



## Vickieh1981

SmileyShazza said:


> Ok I am coming out of hiding now.
> 
> Had been keeping myself under wraps until we'd had a private scan to check if everything was progressing ok.
> 
> Everything went well, am measuring at 9w 2d so only 1 day less than I had worked out. The lady said everything looks perfect for that gestation, she showed us the hearbeat a lovely strong 178bpm tadpole even did a couple of somersaults and waved to us We got 6 pictures - not got a scanner so have taken a photo using my camera for you all, it isn't amazingly clear but you can get the idea.
> 
> https://i38.tinypic.com/2h4dkyt.jpg
> 
> Hopefully I can start relaxiing now and start actually believe that this is a real pregnancy and start enjoying it.

Aww that looks great xxx



Rainbowpea said:


> :hugs: amos, got my fx for you xx
> 
> Shaz great pic. Congratulations!
> 
> Afm morning sickness is getting worse, thrown up twice this morning :-(

Grrr. Still I suppose it's a good sign.



debgreasby said:


> Gorgeous pic Shazza :kiss:
> 
> AFM - feeling really negative this morning ... got an achy stabbing pain right where the baby is :( It's bothering me. No spotting, but a HUGE blob of EWCM last night .... honestly it was massive!!

I've had that several times in this pregnancy and been convinced it was bad news. So far it hasn't been 



Amos2009 said:


> Well, maybe I did have a bit of premature panic. I only spotted a few times before I went to bed. I woke up thinking for sure I would have more, and heavier, but SO FAR, nothing. I've just never had spotting that didn't lead to bad news. But this pregnancy has already been so different than the others so maybe that's a good thing :)

Really hoping it was nothing.


----------



## Mrmojo1971

I've managed to make my first appointment with the midwife but it's not until 1st September and I was really hoping she'd be able to get me an early scan about a week after that which seems very unlikely now.

I was disappointed when I rang the EPU to book the early scan they promised me when I was last there on 11th June - their criteria for reassurance scans have 'changed quite a bit' - previously it was anyone who had suffered a miscarriage but it's now changed to three or more consecutive miscarriages :growlmad:

I think I'll end up having to go for a private scan like I did last time (when I just thought things didn't feel right) and was found to have a blighted ovum at 7 weeks, because until I've seen the heartbeat it will always be there at the back of my mind....


----------



## debgreasby

:( hope 1st Sept comes round quickly x


----------



## jenny25

i know the feeling we had a blighted ovum last year too i dont have my first scan till 2nd september not heard anything yet in regards to the midwife and i cant get ahold of my consultant at the hospital too to make an appointment so i can get started on my blood thinning stuff x


----------



## Lianne1986

is tht 4 scans now on the 2nd september?


----------



## jenny25

i think so xx


----------



## Chimpette

I have midwife on friday... for booking in appointment... woohoo! Roll on friday so they can book my 12 week scan...

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Ok, i've managed to convince myself that i am no longer pregnant! I've had this feeling all day. Hardly slept last night coz i was sure it was all over.

I felt sick earlier, but nowhere near as much as previous days, and to be fair it was probably the frazzles i had for lunch rather than MS. Usually by this time of day i can barely keep my eyes open, but i feel ok today.

I'm losing the plot.


----------



## Beadette

Deb, I know what you are saying hun. I have that thought at least once a day. I swing from thinking that everythig is going to be good this time to sheer panic where I think "of course i'm going to have another MMC - it's me!"

We are mentalists! Take us to Milbrook! lol x


----------



## debgreasby

I'll save u a bed next to me Neens x


----------



## Mrmojo1971

:hugs: Deb, thinking of you - I'm sure everything is ok and you'll feel fine again tomorrow.


----------



## Beadette

I know I just need to keep telling myself it's my turn! Please god may it be my turn!! I want to be a mummy so much! And I want Bead to be a daddy! 

I honestly don't know how i'll cope if its bad news again - i will survive but I'll just break into a million pieces!

PMA does help but i'm worried it will make things harder if it is bad news! I suppose we can't think like this though can we! 

THIS BABY WILL BE MY FOREVER BABY! X


----------



## debgreasby

Will be glad when today is over.


----------



## jenny25

you and me both i think we all have had bad days xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Well MW went great :thumbup: got another appointment on 20/8/10 and got scan next week 26/8/10 :)


----------



## Lianne1986

debgreasby said:


> I'll save u a bed next to me Neens x

can u save me a bed to :haha:

im exactly the same! even tho i have symptoms im still sure things have gone wrong in there. 
even tho i had scan at 8w4d and heard heartbeat at 10w1d im still not cnvinced!

:hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

:hugs: to Deb and Neen and anyone else who needs one. It is so hard not to think the worst, I am bloody terrible for it and I don't think that you truly relax wheen pregnant after a loss until you have your baby in your arms.

This is why it's great we have each other as it would be a long, hard slog without the support from others who have been through the same thing.

I frigging hope they have a maternity ward in Millbrook as we might all need it!

Oh can someone please add my dating scan to the front page? It is Friday 3rd September - ta muchly :hugs:


----------



## mushmouth

Same as me shazza-what time? Mines at 11.20 :)

Massive :hug: everyone - debs and beadette especially!

I'm terrified this week. I'm now 9wk 2days, and my last pregnancy started to come to an end at 9wk 5days... I just don't see myself getting beyond that milestone *sigh* but PMA PMA - I will right?

I've been getting a think clear jelly like discharge today... I know I had this last time but don't know if that's because it's "normal" or cos something was wrong. 

Sorry for the ramble!

X


----------



## lovehearts

Hi all, can I join please? 

I am pregnant after a mc in march. I am currently 7w4d with a due date of 2nd april. I had an early scan yesterday which they dated me 2 days behind which has terrified me in a way but I'm trying to look forward and tell myslef this is a different pregnancy! Part of me is debating having another early scan between 9and 10 weeks....I think I need to see how I feel. Anyhoo sorry for the ramble!

Mush - I know this week is the hardest week for you and I'm sending you the biggest hug in the world. Don't know about the discharge, I'm sure its nothing to worry about and the ladies here at your stage will be able to reassure you. :hugs: 

Xxxx


----------



## mislaww

Welcome Lovehearts! Congratulations! It's no fun to be 2 days behind, but otherwise it sounds like good news, right? I'm with you on the second scan thing. I'm 9 weeks today and debating having another (private) scan soon. I can't wait til 12 weeks. I got a doppler but not surprisingly haven't heard anything yet and I really just want to check in with the little bean, you know? 

I feel for you Beadette and Deb. Try to stay positive and relaxed! And out of the asylums, please (the food in there can't be good prenatal nutrition!) Don't know about the clear cm but I'm sure it's nothing to worry about.

I've definitely felt that it's over - I had a day and a half respite from nauseau and was petrified. Fortunately, it came back in fine form....blah. I'm so happy every time I'm feeling ill! My DH and I high five every time I gag!


----------



## EpdTTC

I echo everything you gals have said. I panic when I don't feel sick and despite not liking feeling sick, I am secretly thrilled when I gag. I think they should save a floor for us at Milbrook! :rofl: at least we would all have each other to talk to and it would feel like we are normal!

Deb-I can't tell you how many times I have convinced myself it was over. I hope that it's just your mind playing tricks on you and nothing more.

My OH told me that she misses the good ol' days where if I was upset or anxious I could just :wine: and chill out a little. I said "You're telling me!"


----------



## lovehearts

Yeah everything was fine at the scan, little bean with a heartbeat of 150bpm,the lady didn't seem concerned about the 2 days difference,she said its so small at the moment that it would be out a few days but I'm still scared!! Xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Girls, looks like most of us are feeling sick at the moment! Hope that's a good sign!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Ok, i've managed to convince myself that i am no longer pregnant! I've had this feeling all day. Hardly slept last night coz i was sure it was all over.
> 
> I felt sick earlier, but nowhere near as much as previous days, and to be fair it was probably the frazzles i had for lunch rather than MS. Usually by this time of day i can barely keep my eyes open, but i feel ok today.
> 
> I'm losing the plot.

Awww hun. I said exactly the same at almost exactly the same stage. MY sickness faded and I managed to get through the day without a morning nap. Baby was fine on scan though.



Mummy2Angel. said:


> Well MW went great :thumbup: got another appointment on 20/8/10 and got scan next week 26/8/10 :)

Great news and good that you are getting a scan too.



mushmouth said:


> Same as me shazza-what time? Mines at 11.20 :)
> 
> Massive :hug: everyone - debs and beadette especially!
> 
> I'm terrified this week. I'm now 9wk 2days, and my last pregnancy started to come to an end at 9wk 5days... I just don't see myself getting beyond that milestone *sigh* but PMA PMA - I will right?
> 
> I've been getting a think clear jelly like discharge today... I know I had this last time but don't know if that's because it's "normal" or cos something was wrong.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble!
> 
> X

I know this week mst be hard. I am dreading getting to the stage where I lost Isabella - will be a wreck.


----------



## parkgirl

mushmouth said:


> Same as me shazza-what time? Mines at 11.20 :)
> 
> Massive :hug: everyone - debs and beadette especially!
> 
> I'm terrified this week. I'm now 9wk 2days, and my last pregnancy started to come to an end at 9wk 5days... I just don't see myself getting beyond that milestone *sigh* but PMA PMA - I will right?
> 
> I've been getting a think clear jelly like discharge today... I know I had this last time but don't know if that's because it's "normal" or cos something was wrong.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble!
> 
> X

:hugs: :hugs: Lots of hugs to you mush!


----------



## Amos2009

Well, I am in more limbo than I really wanted to be in. They did an ultrasound on me today for some reason and they think they see the beginnings of a sac. BUT it's not in the right place. It is a cornual ectopic. Basically it's in the top right had "corner" of my uterus. Right outside the right tube. I am waiting on my bloodwork to get back so they can determine if it's even too early to see a sac based on my numbers. I pray it is too early because a cornual ectopic is not good at all.


----------



## jenny25

the nausea is back lol i was fine until i had my dinner lol eeek xxx


----------



## jenny25

Amos2009 said:


> Well, I am in more limbo than I really wanted to be in. They did an ultrasound on me today for some reason and they think they see the beginnings of a sac. BUT it's not in the right place. It is a cornual ectopic. Basically it's in the top right had "corner" of my uterus. Right outside the right tube. I am waiting on my bloodwork to get back so they can determine if it's even too early to see a sac based on my numbers. I pray it is too early because a cornual ectopic is not good at all.

aww amy dont give up hope sweetie , how long do you have to wait ? xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oh Amy I really hope that's not the case for you


----------



## EpdTTC

Limbo land is the worst!!! When will you find out your numbers? 

I will be praying that it is too early to see a sac and that they are just trippin' and seeing things. 

Off to pray for our Amos...


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks everyone. I fully believe prayers work. The doctor called and said my numbers have doubled like they are supposed to. They are just over 900 now and she said generally that was way too early to see a sac anyway. Not sure what that was they saw but I pray it's just a bleed or something. Basically time will tell.


----------



## mislaww

Oh, that's great new Amy!

Btw - I'm Annie.


----------



## Amos2009

Hi Annie! :hi:


----------



## jenny25

thats good news hun , did they check your progesterone level? xx


----------



## Amos2009

Yes they checked it and it was well over 20 they said. So YAY for that! And my lining had thickened up as well. The progesterone must have kicked in!
How are you feeling Jenny? You get scheduled for a scan yet???


----------



## Tulip

Morning all. I think we're up to date! Can you all check your details and let me know if anything is wrong/missing :kiss:

GOOD LUCK to Pinksnowball for your scan today xxxxxx
Babyattempt3 good luck at the docs xx

Happy 11 weeks Lisa!
Happy 8 weeks Deb!
Happy 5 weeks Mummy2Angel!

Wish I had time to do this every day - I promise to try. I'll be on Mat leave in 7 weeks and will be all yours!

Amy, hoping that what they saw was a little bleed xxx


----------



## Tulip

OMG we have 7 scans in the first three days of September :shock:

Lovehearts, being 2 days out at this stage (or any stage) means absolutely nothing. For three reasons: 1. fetal pole is sooooo tiny (a few millimetres) that it's almost impossible to get an accurate reading. 2. You may have ovulated later than the 'average' CD14. 3. Even if you know when you O'd, eggy may have taken a little longer to travel down your tube and implant (maybe he took the scenic route? :haha: ) because measuring from LMP assumes ovulation at CD14 and implantation at 7dpo. Please don't think twice about it xx

Deb, Neen and anyone struggling, I hope you're feeling better today. I love the fact that we have a ward at Deb and Neen's local nuthouse specially reserved for the Spring Mummies :rofl: Pretty soon 'Millbrook' will be internationally-recognised slang for all asylums!!


----------



## lovehearts

Sorry to be a pain - the ticker is wrong for me on the first page lol. oh and my next scan is the 17th September xx


----------



## Tulip

lovehearts said:


> Sorry to be a pain - the ticker is wrong for me on the first page lol. oh and my next scan is the 17th September xx

:dohh: It looked fine to me til I refreshed the page - weird! lilypie is going crazy today!


----------



## lovehearts

lol thank you :) xx


----------



## Beadette

Tulip said:


> OMG we have 7 scans in the first three days of September :shock:
> 
> Lovehearts, being 2 days out at this stage (or any stage) means absolutely nothing. For three reasons: 1. fetal pole is sooooo tiny (a few millimetres) that it's almost impossible to get an accurate reading. 2. You may have ovulated later than the 'average' CD14. 3. Even if you know when you O'd, eggy may have taken a little longer to travel down your tube and implant (maybe he took the scenic route? :haha: ) because measuring from LMP assumes ovulation at CD14 and implantation at 7dpo. Please don't think twice about it xx
> 
> Deb, Neen and anyone struggling, I hope you're feeling better today. I love the fact that we have a ward at Deb and Neen's local nuthouse specially reserved for the Spring Mummies :rofl: Pretty soon 'Millbrook' will be internationally-recognised slang for all asylums!!

ha ha!! I know - I was thinking "how does everyone know about milbrook!" lol

I'm feeling more positive this morning put down solely to the fact that I felt yack all yesterday afternoon/evening! 

Let's hope the positivity lasts a little longer! Xxxx


----------



## jenny25

Amos2009 said:


> Yes they checked it and it was well over 20 they said. So YAY for that! And my lining had thickened up as well. The progesterone must have kicked in!
> How are you feeling Jenny? You get scheduled for a scan yet???

thats amazing hun sounds really good :D:D:D , well my boobs are much more painfull today and followed by dry heaving lol i guess those are my symptoms of today lol i thought i was gonna be sick in the street coming back from getting the paper this morning lol yeah im scheduled for a scan 10.30 2nd september so thats 2 weeks today , paul has managed to book the day off :happydance::happydance: now its time to try get ahold of my consultant again 
fingers crossed x


----------



## lovehearts

Tulip said:


> OMG we have 7 scans in the first three days of September :shock:
> 
> Lovehearts, being 2 days out at this stage (or any stage) means absolutely nothing. For three reasons: 1. fetal pole is sooooo tiny (a few millimetres) that it's almost impossible to get an accurate reading. 2. You may have ovulated later than the 'average' CD14. 3. Even if you know when you O'd, eggy may have taken a little longer to travel down your tube and implant (maybe he took the scenic route? :haha: ) because measuring from LMP assumes ovulation at CD14 and implantation at 7dpo. Please don't think twice about it xx

Thank you - i know when i ovulated so thats why i was a bit bummed when the dates were out. Im hoping that its just because its so tiny to get an accuate measurement. The CRL was 10.26mm - dont know if that means anything to anyone?! 

xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Can I have one of those rooms at Millbrook??? :haha::haha:


----------



## Lianne1986

jenny25 said:


> thats amazing hun sounds really good :D:D:D , well my boobs are much more painfull today and followed by dry heaving lol i guess those are my symptoms of today lol i thought i was gonna be sick in the street coming back from getting the paper this morning lol yeah im scheduled for a scan 10.30 2nd september so thats 2 weeks today , paul has managed to book the day off :happydance::happydance: now its time to try get ahold of my consultant again
> fingers crossed x

my scan on the 2nd september is at 10.45 lol
i dont like heaving :( i was the same walkin down the street yesturday id be so embaressed if i was actually sick in the street lol :dohh:

:hugs:

im a few days off bein 12 weeks now. i just hope my little bean is safe in there. 

:hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Morning all. I think we're up to date! Can you all check your details and let me know if anything is wrong/missing :kiss:
> 
> GOOD LUCK to Pinksnowball for your scan today xxxxxx
> Babyattempt3 good luck at the docs xx
> 
> Happy 11 weeks Lisa!
> Happy 8 weeks Deb!
> Happy 5 weeks Mummy2Angel!
> 
> Wish I had time to do this every day - I promise to try. I'll be on Mat leave in 7 weeks and will be all yours!
> 
> Amy, hoping that what they saw was a little bleed xxx

That made me laugh. Imagining you spending your maternity leave constantly updating our thread rather than resting and preparing for the baby lol



lovehearts said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> OMG we have 7 scans in the first three days of September :shock:
> 
> Lovehearts, being 2 days out at this stage (or any stage) means absolutely nothing. For three reasons: 1. fetal pole is sooooo tiny (a few millimetres) that it's almost impossible to get an accurate reading. 2. You may have ovulated later than the 'average' CD14. 3. Even if you know when you O'd, eggy may have taken a little longer to travel down your tube and implant (maybe he took the scenic route? :haha: ) because measuring from LMP assumes ovulation at CD14 and implantation at 7dpo. Please don't think twice about it xx
> 
> Thank you - i know when i ovulated so thats why i was a bit bummed when the dates were out. Im hoping that its just because its so tiny to get an accuate measurement. The CRL was 10.26mm - dont know if that means anything to anyone?!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Don't worry about it honestly. I was charting with both of my last two and know my dates for sure but both times I have been measuring 2 days behind. They said that's just the way it goes sometimes.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I'm going to phone up the hospital and change scan date i think ...... it was the woman that said next thursday at 6 weeks would be fine, but i think i ov'ed a day or two later than normal so dont want to go and see nothing and be worried......so im going to try and move it to 2nd sept.....i'll let you's know :) x


----------



## Tulip

Vic I'm so excited I'm going to have it all done soon!
I'm itching to start washing his new clothes today.... buying moses basket tomorrow... all I need is a bouncer, bedding, bath stuff for him and labour/post-partum stuff for me. Madness!


----------



## Tulip

Mummy2Angel. said:


> I'm going to phone up the hospital and change scan date i think ...... it was the woman that said next thursday at 6 weeks would be fine, but i think i ov'ed a day or two later than normal so dont want to go and see nothing and be worried......so im going to try and move it to 2nd sept.....i'll let you's know :) x

:rofl: I don't know about you lot but I think I'm going to be a nervous wreck on 2nd September!


----------



## Lianne1986

Tulip said:


> Mummy2Angel. said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to phone up the hospital and change scan date i think ...... it was the woman that said next thursday at 6 weeks would be fine, but i think i ov'ed a day or two later than normal so dont want to go and see nothing and be worried......so im going to try and move it to 2nd sept.....i'll let you's know :) x
> 
> :rofl: I don't know about you lot but I think I'm going to be a nervous wreck on 2nd September!Click to expand...

im defiantly goin to be lol

the 2nd september is going to be busy for this thread :haha:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Mummy2Angel. said:


> I'm going to phone up the hospital and change scan date i think ...... it was the woman that said next thursday at 6 weeks would be fine, but i think i ov'ed a day or two later than normal so dont want to go and see nothing and be worried......so im going to try and move it to 2nd sept.....i'll let you's know :) x


That's what I did. They said to do it at 6 weeks but I thought it would be better later so did it at 6+3. Baby measured 6+1 and lovely heartbeat so I think it's best to wait sometimes.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Haha sept 2nd seems to be offical scanning day :lol:, yeah vick i figured it'd be better to wait rather than stress myself x


----------



## babysimpson

Hi everyone,

Appt at docs went well this morning. She feels there is no need for me to take baby aspirin and the test done on the foetus last year showed that it was healthy but just didn't stick (probably due to me being ill with flu at the time).

She has said to relax and enjoy the pregnancy and because my symptoms are showing no sign of easing that things are looking good. So, it's just a waiting game until the 2nd Sept. All she has advised is to continue drinking as much fluid as I can so that I can keep flushing out toxins and hopefully that will prevent another infection.

I think I'm a little more relaxed now that both the midwife at the EPU and the GP are happy. It's reassuring to know they are going to keep a closer eye on things seeing as I've had 3 miscarriages in succession.

Good luck to all of you


----------



## jenny25

well i called epau and i spoke to a lovely nurse she said i will get a appointment regardless so they put me through to the antenatal clinic and i explained to a lovely midwife called terrie so she has to go discuss it with her manager and call me back cause im not supposed to see my consultant until im booked in with my midwife and have my notes so that was at 9.45 im still waiting for the call back :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

mushmouth said:


> Same as me shazza-what time? Mines at 11.20 :)

Mines at 9.00am - luckily it looks as if we have the first appointment of the day.It's the same day as OH's cousins wedding :wacko: so at least we can get it out of the way and hopefully enjoy the rest of the day :)

Amos am saying a prayer for you. It sounds good that the levels have increased :thumbup: you deserve this to be a super sticky beanie :hugs:

How are you feeling today Deb?


----------



## Beadette

Yes Deb, How are you feeling flower? x x x x


----------



## Beadette

Oh yes - as for everyone who would like to join me and Deb in Millbrook - the good news is that it's next door to a McDonalds!!! x


----------



## debgreasby

Hi girlies.. had a total emotional meltdown yesterday :( Feeling better today, a bit more positive. Stupid hormones. 

Had to take Jasmine to the doctor this morning coz she has a rash. Knew it wasn't chicken pox, she had them last year and i'm immune anyway. She has a viral infection, harmless to her and to minigreasby! 

Hope everyone is ok today. :kiss:


----------



## debgreasby

Beadette said:


> Oh yes - as for everyone who would like to join me and Deb in Millbrook - the good news is that it's next door to a McDonalds!!! x

... and the King And Miller Pub too ;)


----------



## jenny25

awww hun i hope she gets better soon hugs xxxxx

well we have a breakthrough i have managed to get an appointment WITH A CONSULTANT wooo hoo and its for the 2nd of september only thing is its at 10.20 and my scan is at 10.30 so i have had to call epau and change my scan too 5pm so we have 7 hrs to kill at the hospital lol x

well i just ate a cornbeef sarni and i feel sickish again blah xxx


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: Debs. Glad your feeling better today and I hope Jasmine gets better soon.


----------



## Beadette

Get well soon Jasmine! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Great news Jenny!

Thanks for Jazzies get well wishes ... she is currently running riot outside!


----------



## Lianne1986

i have no energy, i feel so weak, i have no appetite and havent had for weeks, i have been forcing myself to eat but i dont think im eating enuff. 

i am heaving over everything. urgh!

i hate moaning bout symptoms but i just feel so...URGH!!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Welcome to the new gals!

Yay for symptoms Lianne! I know you're probably not feeling that way!

Does anyone have sickness that seems to come and go? My sickness isn't usually in the morning, it starts in the afternoon and evening. Yesterday I only heaved a couple of times, although I did accidentally throw up yesterday :rofl:

I can laugh about it now but it was disgusting at the time. I was standing next to my dining room table and I was going through my purse. I heaved a couple times like I do (usually just gagging, no puking) and all of a sudden a bit came up! And landed on the table and in my purse...sorry TMI...but my point is...I did not feel it coming at all! It came out of no where! I am so glad that I was at home and not in public, I would have been mortified! Anyway, I felt good last night, not really sick at all and then I get worried. Do you gals have some days where you feel sick and then others where you are perfectly fine? Isn't it pathetic that I feel worried if I don't feel sick enough or often enough??

My next scan is on Monday Aug 23 at 10:30 am I will be 10 wks 1 day. I think this is the longest I have gone without a scan and I'm starting to get paranoid! I might have one more at the RE's office before I graduate to my OB...my first OB appointment is on Sept 9th at 10:30am, I will be 12 wks 4 days.

Deb-I'm glad you are feeling better today, I think it is my turn to be worried and paranoid and convinced I'm not sick enough and something is wrong. 

Milbrook is going to have to open a special unit for us.:help:

Tulip-I can't believe you go on maternity leave in 7 wks! That is so exciting. It seems like just yesterday that you got your BFP. I think you give us all hope!

Amos-thinking of you and waiting for news today! PMA


----------



## EpdTTC

God works in mysterious ways...just as I finished whining about my lack of nausea, I had a nice little wave complete with heaving. Headache coming on too...Yay!

Anyone else, other than you gals would think I need to be admitted to Milbrook immediately.


----------



## EpdTTC

Ok...another funny thing to share...I told my OH about a week or so ago that bubs was about the size of a raspberry...so we are in the car last night...and all of a sudden OH bursts into spontaneous song...

"She's got a raspberry baby"...to the tune of Prince's Raspberry Beret...

We both laughed hysterically...maybe OH will join us at Milbrook!


----------



## mislaww

Hi EPT - I'm with you - the nausea comes in waves, especially in the late afternoon and evening before dinner. I'm a mess! But I like the reassurance. What I don't like is the acne. Yuck. I look ridiculous!


----------



## Firedancer41

mislaww said:


> Hi EPT - I'm with you - the nausea comes in waves, especially in the late afternoon and evening before dinner. I'm a mess! But I like the reassurance. What I don't like is the acne. Yuck. I look ridiculous!

OMG I have preggo acne too!


----------



## EpdTTC

Mislaw-I have just noticed some very uninvited guests on my face in the past day or so too!


----------



## Amos2009

EPD- sorry about the random puking on the table but you did make me cackle!!
Tulip- 7 weeks???? Wow- I know you are so excited!!!! Can't wait to hear your birth story and see some pics!
Well, I think I actually have some good news today! Doc said he doesn't think that the sac is in the dangerous part of the uterus and that it will probably move down and be a "lateral pregnancy". He said he just delivered another lady that this exact thing happened to and everything went fine. She had a c-section. They did see a small bleed so that would explain the spotting the other night. Sooo...I don't even have to go back til Monday!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Deb- glad you are feeling better today. It's a good thing we all don't have our breakdowns on the same day! Works out kinda well this way :)
Jenny- SO glad you finally got some things moving in the right direction!!!


----------



## Tulip

FANTASTIC news Amy I am so relieved for you!

Epd... Aww shucks :blush: Oh and sorry but I giggled a bit at the surprise puking too LOL xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Amos that is amazing news! I am just curious...how does all of this compare to your last pregnancies? you have said a couple of times that so far things are really different than before. I felt that way too with this pregnancy. With both losses I got bad news in terms of hcg or progesterone numbers within a week of getting BFP and it was only a matter of time...but with this one, like you, my numbers did what they were supposed to from the beginning. I'm thinking these are our to keep this time Amos!

Glad I can make you girls laugh with lovely puking issues..


----------



## lovehearts

So glad its good news amos :)

I'm not really feeling as sick as I think I should be which worries me a little. Only seems to be after my lunch at work and in the evening I just feel a bit iky. I was sick this morning whilst brushing my teeth but I'm pretty sure that was in my head :haha: xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Well, one way this one compares is that I do not have sore boobs. I know it sounds weird, but that was always the way I knew I was pregnant before even taking a test. My first pregnancy was the one that lasted the longest and that was the only one I ever had any kind of nausea or morning sickness. Still don't have that now, but I kind of look to that pregnancy as how I felt when things were going right. 
Three of my pregnancies I never got a good strong test-even after days and days of testing. The first one and the ectopic I had really dark lines quickly. This one started out faint but has progressed to nice, dark lines. The last two pregnancies were basically chemicals only making it about a week from my BFP, so my betas never were high to begin with nor did I have time to take more than one beta test! 
I don't know if this will be my forever baby, but I do know it just feels different so far to this point. And IS different so far to this point- the goods and the bads! I just know that if this little one makes it, he will have a nice long journal to read when he gets old enough. I started that with this pregnancy for some reason. 
Gosh- sorry for the novel!!!


----------



## jenny25

god i feel awful just now tired sorehead achey sick :sick::sick::sick::sick:


----------



## Amos2009

:hugs: Jenny


----------



## jenny25

i think i may just be in for a cold or maybe a little bug x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

So scan date is now 2nd of sept :thumbup:, got more bloods done today......my numbers from last friday were HCG at 133, does that sounds ok? Last friday i think i was roughly 3w+6d what do you think?


----------



## Amos2009

Mummy- those are probably just fine! It's more of if they double and progress than anything. Just as an example- mine started off at 97 when I was right at 4 weeks. Now they are close to 1000


----------



## EpdTTC

Amos-Thanks for the novel! I like hearing people's stories and journeys. My boobs haven't been very sore throughout this pregnancy-a little tender here and there-and when the cats run across them I think I might strangle them but other than that, not so much. I have read conflicting things-some say that low progesterone can make for extra sore boobs, and then, of course, I have read that progesterone makes boobs sore! So who the hell knows.

Jenny-I hope its just MS and not a bug coming on!

Mummy2Angel-your number sounds very good for 3 wks 6 days! My first beta was 59 at 12 dpo and then quadrupled three days later. Sounds like a nice strong start!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thanks ladies i feel a bit better now :) got more done today so should get results on monday hopefully see a big rise, thanks again x


----------



## Amos2009

EPD- that's weird that you say that about the boobs. It would actually make sense for me. My progesterone levels have never been checked before and I always had sore boobs. Now that I am on progesterone and the levels are good- they are not sore! Crazy!


----------



## jenny25

i think im gonna get hubby to give me a massage when he gets in :D hmmmm sounds great:D
you know guys i was looking through my old notes from my last pregnancy and from 5 weeks thats when i started having problems and lost the pregnancy @ 6+2 i know this is gonna be really hard but i need to stay positive and not think back cause every pregnancy is different x


----------



## SmileyShazza

My symptoms come and all the time and each week they seem to change too. I had sore boobs like constantly but now I just get them occasionally. My morning sickness seems to be ok in the morning but by about 2pm it's started creeping in and by 5 - 7pm I'm at my worst.

The tiredness comes and goes too, one day I don't feel too bad thhen the next I feel shattered. I find if I try and do too much I then get tired really easily.

I'm just taking each day as it comes really as it's all I can do at the moment :)


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!
I had another scan today and all is good phew!!!! Doc managed to get a nuchal measurement and he thinks its looking good. I have the NT scan on Tuesday so hopefully the good scan will continue.

Just like to give some reasurance for low betas. At 5 weeks mine were only 200 and at the time doctors and midwives were throwing around words like chemical and miscarriage. Only my doc said to relax and that its the doubling that matters. Sure enough they started to double and here i am 10w6d everything looking good.


----------



## MissMaternal

I can't believe how many people have scans on the 2nd September!
That's my birthday!! :)

As for symptoms, mine don't really tend to come and go, although the cramping has eased off alot, and today i had that tugging feeling behind my belly button. Been getting that lovely metallic taste in my mouth, and today at work i was SO exhausted. My job means i am continually walking around all day, so is tiring enough when NOT pregnant! Kept feeling a bit dizzy too. No morning sickness yet though...felt nauseous a few times but not been sick. Although in my last pregnancy it didn't hit me until 9+6.....

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

vickyd said:


> Hey ladies!
> I had another scan today and all is good phew!!!! Doc managed to get a nuchal measurement and he thinks its looking good. I have the NT scan on Tuesday so hopefully the good scan will continue.
> 
> Just like to give some reasurance for low betas. At 5 weeks mine were only 200 and at the time doctors and midwives were throwing around words like chemical and miscarriage. Only my doc said to relax and that its the doubling that matters. Sure enough they started to double and here i am 10w6d everything looking good.

That's great Vicky! Best of luck for Tuesday! xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Vicky! :happydance::happydance:

Jenny- this week will be my hardest too. 3 of my pregnancies have gone wrong in week 5. We can get through this! :hugs:

September 2 will be a fantastic day for this thread!!!! All those scans AND a birthday! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissMaternal

Amos i really hope that this is your forever baby, I've always read your posts in the TTCAL Race for the BFPs thread and i really hope this is it for you! xx


----------



## jenny25

Amos2009 said:


> Yay Vicky! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Jenny- this week will be my hardest too. 3 of my pregnancies have gone wrong in week 5. We can get through this! :hugs:
> 
> September 2 will be a fantastic day for this thread!!!! All those scans AND a birthday! :happydance::happydance:

we can hun we can stick together :hugs::hugs: do you have facebook amy ? xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Ok i cant stop pancining about my levels :cry: i just know this bean will go soon....i just no it :(....how can i try and keep some faith ladies?


----------



## jenny25

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Ok i cant stop pancining about my levels :cry: i just know this bean will go soon....i just no it :(....how can i try and keep some faith ladies?

Honey whats wrong xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I just cant get it out of my head that 133 wasnt high enough, if im 5 weeks should i not get 3+ on digi, but on tuesday i only got 2-3 :( i keep getting these weird cramping feelings and i just cant shake the feeling it'll all be over soon :(


----------



## jenny25

Mummy2Angel. said:


> I just cant get it out of my head that 133 wasnt high enough, if im 5 weeks should i not get 3+ on digi, but on tuesday i only got 2-3 :( i keep getting these weird cramping feelings and i just cant shake the feeling it'll all be over soon :(

Guideline to hCG levels during pregnancy:
hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml
Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml

* These numbers are just a GUIDELINE-- every womans level of hCG can rise differently. It is not necessarily the level that matters but rather the change in the level.

its ok hun its in the range , are you getting more bloods done ? xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Got more bloods done today but wont get the results till monday :( sorry for the moan ladies having one of those moments :( thanks x


----------



## vickyd

Mummy at 5 weeks mine were also low at 200! Its the doubling that matters. I know how you feel though hun, until i got my repeat test results i was sure it was over, crying and obsessing over lack of symptoms. Please try and relax hun, dont loose hope so early on....


----------



## jenny25

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Got more bloods done today but wont get the results till monday :( sorry for the moan ladies having one of those moments :( thanks x

honey your not moaning hun , its understandable why you have worries because of your history i know its easier said than done but the best thing too do is relax come on i will give you a nice big :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Mummy- you are not moaning. It's natural and normal for us all to have those feelings. Just try and remember it's not just one number that makes a difference. And even then there are always exceptions to the rule if for some reason they do not double. But I'm sure you will be happy and surprised come Monday when you get those results. :hugs:

Jenny- I do have facebook. I am Amy Sharman :hugs: I'm sure I could send you a link to my page if I knew how :haha::haha:


----------



## jenny25

ok hun im gonna add you  xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Ok i cant stop pancining about my levels :cry: i just know this bean will go soon....i just no it :(....how can i try and keep some faith ladies?




Mummy2Angel. said:


> I just cant get it out of my head that 133 wasnt high enough, if im 5 weeks should i not get 3+ on digi, but on tuesday i only got 2-3 :( i keep getting these weird cramping feelings and i just cant shake the feeling it'll all be over soon :(

Right at 17dpo my bloods were 493.

So at 13dpo yours were 133 so should go 15dpo 266 and 17dpo 532. That would make yours higher than mine and my baby seems to be doing okay so far.

I didn't get my 3+ until 5+3.

I know you are going to panic as I was the same but please try and believe it's paranoia and not a gut feeling that anything is wrong.


----------



## Amos2009

jenny25 said:


> ok hun im gonna add you  xxx

YAY!! :happydance:


----------



## EpdTTC

Mummy2Angel-I agree with all of these gals. You are not moaning. We all take our turn with having moments of disbelief, worry, panic, anxiety, you name it. How could we not worry with what we have been through?

Vicky-great news on your scan!


----------



## Tulip

Vicky fab news hon!

M2A you have every right to be worried sweetie - but your numbers are just fine x


----------



## jenny25

goooood morning everyone :D xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Morning ladies :) how are we all this morning? 

I'm feeling a bit sick :happydance:, really can't be bothered with work today :(

I'm going to midwife at 11.40 and hopefully might be able to push receptionist to phone lab for blood results insted of waiting till monday :thumbup:

x


----------



## jenny25

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Morning ladies :) how are we all this morning?
> 
> I'm feeling a bit sick :happydance:, really can't be bothered with work today :(
> 
> I'm going to midwife at 11.40 and hopefully might be able to push receptionist to phone lab for blood results insted of waiting till monday :thumbup:
> 
> x


hey hun im sure your mw can get those results for you sweetie :D:D i was feeling a little sick but better than yesterday :D xxx


----------



## jenny25

urgh i wish i had more clearblue digi's i wanna see 2-3 xx


----------



## lovehearts

Morning :) i am so glad its friday!!

i have to go and have my bloods taken today as it was too late in the day when i had my midwife appointment last week.

xx


----------



## Pippasdvision

Hiya sorry about this but sonographer has moved me forward again and now due 6th not 7th


----------



## babysimpson

Morning everyone,

Feeling really rotten this morning. Feeling sick, bloated and unbelievably tired even though I've only been awake for 3 hours!!! I'm at work but just want to go home to bed :sleep:

Great news from a lot of you and those who are worrying - we all have days like that and I think the closer you get to scan dates they more you worry. I'm trying not to think about it just now but I know come the end of august, I'll be just as paranoid if not worse :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

does anyone have any spare clearblue digi's kicking around i know its alot to ask i would like to take one to find out if my hcg level has risin and im kinda abit poor at the mo lol x


----------



## jenny25

my friend is gonna get me clearblue digital test today omg im hormones are going crazy ive been sat in tears for no reason whats so ever x


----------



## debgreasby

:hug:


----------



## parkgirl

Good morning ladies...although I bet it's afternoon for most of you now. Been feeling rather sick most of the week and my poor bloated belly is really starting to stick out. I'm taking these all as good signs.


----------



## Lianne1986

i dont feel as sick today. im thinkin its because i managed to eat a decent sized meal last night?

i dont know x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Well got my blood results :happydance: Last friday they were 133 and thursday this week they were 2040, so they've rised quite a bit in 6 days :thumbup: so that seems to be good just now :), Had the midwife today just done the paperwork stuff and gave me all the leaflets and ready steady book :) told me that if i miscarry i miscarry , nothing i can do, i should just carry on as normal just now , i'll get my booking in appointment through in a week or so for 9 weeks and hoping all will go well at scan 2nd sept :). When did you ladies get 3+ on digi? I had 1-2 on 13th, 2-3 on 18th so im wondering when i should get 3+? x


----------



## debgreasby

i should *not* have just watched 16 & pregnant :cry:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Aww deb what episode was it? x


----------



## debgreasby

The girl ended up giving her baby up for adoption ... her parents basically forced her into it.
I was sobbing!!

(i am adopted btw lol)


----------



## Amos2009

Deb- I have seen that episode too. I am also adopted and it was a tear jerker for me too :cry:

As for me, nothing new to report. Waiting on some results from yesterday, but I took another test this morning and it was super dark so I assume I am still pregnant. Please bring on some symptoms....SOMETHING, ANYTHING!


----------



## Amos2009

Mummy- see- I told you everything would be all well!! YAY!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Aww ive seen that one makes me blub like a baby :(

Yes i know i was panicing for nothing, i feel so relivied now :) x


----------



## vickyd

Yay Mummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thanks ladies :hugs: i feel so much better.....for now lol x


----------



## lovehearts

I'm glad to see your number have risen mummy :) xx


----------



## jenny25

was it the one on bbc3 debs or on living? xx


----------



## debgreasby

Its on MTV at 6pm

Amy - hurrah for dark tests!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Well got my blood results :happydance: Last friday they were 133 and thursday this week they were 2040, so they've rised quite a bit in 6 days :thumbup: so that seems to be good just now :), Had the midwife today just done the paperwork stuff and gave me all the leaflets and ready steady book :) told me that if i miscarry i miscarry , nothing i can do, i should just carry on as normal just now , i'll get my booking in appointment through in a week or so for 9 weeks and hoping all will go well at scan 2nd sept :). When did you ladies get 3+ on digi? I had 1-2 on 13th, 2-3 on 18th so im wondering when i should get 3+? x

Just been to check and I was 5+1 when I got my 3+


----------



## EpdTTC

Awesome rise Mummy! That is great news!

Yay for dark lines Amos!

Less sick today-only gagged once so far...trying not to over interpret anything although I have to admit I feel much calmer when I'm accidentally puking on the table and in my purse.


----------



## jenny25

well ive just brought up the contents of my dinner lovely i have weighed myself and between it coming out both ends ive lost 1/2 stone when should i start too worry is this normal as ive never had this before x


----------



## debgreasby

it could just be a bug hunni - i think my sickness today is a bit of the same virus Jasmine has :(


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Should i be worried that i've not been sick yet? I've had quite heavy feeling boobs, constipation, the odd aches and pains and nausea in morning but ive not been sick yet and most of you ladies have ? x


----------



## parkgirl

Mummy- I didn't start feeling sick until 6 weeks. Then only mildly. 7 weeks was the big hit for me.


----------



## Amos2009

Mummy- I have not had ANY symptoms!!


----------



## EpdTTC

I didn't start feeling sick until 7 and a half weeks and even now it comes and goes-I just have random heaving a couple of times a day.


----------



## Amos2009

Oh man...how I long for the random heaving!! Just maybe for a day or something??? :sick:


----------



## Tulip

I have not been sick at all. Closest I came was before my 8wk scan because I was so terrified. No ms does not equal bad pregnancy (but I did long for the bleurgh too!) xx


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Tulip- I hope you are right. Although tonight I am having MAJOR heartburn. But I used to have that anyway sometimes, so not too sure it's pg related.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hi girls,

Can I please join you? Got my BFP this morning!!! EDD 28th April 2011!

I am very nervous but excited and trying to remain positive at the moment.


----------



## Mrmojo1971

:wohoo: Congratulations !


----------



## jenny25

congrats hunny xxx


----------



## mushmouth

prgirl_cesca said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Can I please join you? Got my BFP this morning!!! EDD 28th April 2011!
> 
> I am very nervous but excited and trying to remain positive at the moment.

Congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## parkgirl

prgirl- Congrats!!


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats and welcome x


----------



## Lianne1986

congrat and welcome :)


----------



## debgreasby

Why did i POAS? My test line is half the darkness of the control :cry:


----------



## jenny25

read this hun https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...eks-pregnant-but-test-very-faint-today-2.html 

dont worry xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Aww thanks hunni - maybe my placenta is doing something :)

Will stop being silly now :)


----------



## jenny25

i know doctors say to stop taking tests after your 6 weeks cause your body changes so much its like woman shouldnt use dopplers at home cause they would worry if they couldnt pick up the hb if you get me xx


----------



## jenny25

debs i wanted your opinion on something i said to paul i wanted to get married before the baby is here he said it would be too much etc stress wise but he is the one that wants a big wedding i only want a little one i find its important that we are married i always said when i have my next child i would love to be in a wed lock i feel like im letting my late grandfather down as he said to me not to have anymore kids out of wed lock x


----------



## debgreasby

Paul and i got married when i was 6 weeks pg with Jasmine ... we were already engaged but suddenly it became ridiculously important to me (hormones eh?). We organised our registry office wedding in 22 days .. family and close friends with a small buffet reception after. It was perfect and just what we pictured.

I should add that when we first got engaged, he wanted a big church wedding, but soon realised it was the marriage that was important, not the wedding.

Sit him down and talk to him hunni x


----------



## jenny25

yeah thats what i would like we have been engaged since march 09 and now we are expecting (being positive) i want to complete it with us becoming mr and mrs the baby will have his name and i want aarron too i dont want him to wonder why he is mine and all that , i will speak to him tonight when he gets in from footie , amy how are you sweetie xxx


----------



## Amos2009

I'm ok....still bleeding. So what do I do? I just went and bought 3 more FRER's. Just waiting to work up some urine so I can pee on them. I already know what I will see. No way I can feel like this and everything be ok.


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations and welcome, Cesca! :yipee:

Deborah step AWAY from the tests! What have I told you lot about POASing after 6 weeks? :dohh:


----------



## Tulip

Amy honey, I know it feels like every other time. But this COULD be different. Lots of love xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Yeah *Deborah*- what Tulip said!! :haha:


----------



## Tulip

Amos2009 said:


> Yeah Deb- what Tulip said!! :haha:

She so needed to be called Deborah there :haha:


----------



## Amos2009

Fixed it!


----------



## debgreasby

But that's not my name :cry:


----------



## Amos2009

Oh crap! I have always assumed that and I am terrible with real names. I'm so sorry!! What is it??


----------



## Amos2009

Totally confused. I just POAS and the control line is just as dark as ever. Could it be my hcg just hasn't started to drop yet? Wouldn't that have needed to happen if I was actually bleeding from a mc?


----------



## Tulip

But Debbie isn't formal enough for a telling-off!! :kiss:

That's reassuring then Amos... could be just 'one of those things' that docs tell people who bleed but still have a healthy bean. Hope and determination sweetie xx


----------



## jenny25

honey i think the bleed is from what was shown in the scan my dear how is it ? x


----------



## jenny25

doh i seen you replied <---- kicks myself up the ass :D x


----------



## Amos2009

Haha Jenny. You're so funny! I am scared to go back to the bathroom. Maybe I can just stay out of there til Monday LOL


----------



## jenny25

lol , dont be scared hun , is their anywhere that can you do you like a private scan x


----------



## Amos2009

There probably is, but I just don't have the money for that. Monday is not that far away I keep telling myself! If I am going to mc, nothing I can do will stop it. I am just going to shut up and pray that it will be ok!


----------



## EpdTTC

Welcome and congrats prgirl!

Amos-if you begin to feel really tortured, maybe go to the ER-although I know all of the waiting etc can just make you feel worse sometimes. As far as the money part, if no insurance, you may qualify to have some or most of the bill written off. I can't imagine that your hcg would have doubled like it did and be near 1000 and that you would be bleeding due to a miscarriage. Perhaps it is the bleed they saw on the scan. I really hope so honey.


----------



## Amos2009

Me too EPD...and some good news. Nothing on the TP when I wiped this last time! Please Lord let this be the bleed and nothing else.


----------



## petitpas

I'm with epd - they did see a bleed on the scan, didn't they? There's only one place it can come out... (continuing crossing my fingers fxfxfxfxfxfxfxfx)


Jenny, my lil sis also decided to get married before her baby is born. She is going to have a small intimate registry wedding but is already busy planning a big wedding and blessing next August. It seems like a good plan...


----------



## Amos2009

Peti- yes they did. And somehow I forget that it has to come out somehow. It's like I automatically go in panic mode. Sorry ladies, but thanks so much for listening :)


----------



## jenny25

thats good amy :) , are you getting scanned on monday sweetie xx


----------



## Amos2009

I am not scheduled for one, but they will do one after I tell them I have been spotting. They are really fab at that office. I love them almost as much as I love you ladies :)


----------



## EpdTTC

Amos-Don't feel bad or apologize for panicking. It comes with the territory. I panic all of the time. Hell, I feel panicky just because I haven't had a scan for 8 days and my next one is Monday! It's amazing where your mind can wander between appointments. I hate it!

So glad nothing on the TP this last time.


----------



## jenny25

awwww hunny , well i have had some weird kinda pinching pains on my left ovary it made me jump it was like someone poking you with a needle :( x


----------



## EpdTTC

Girls I just need to share my paranoid feelings...and hopefully you gals can reassure me.

This is the longest I have gone without a scan. I feel bad complaining because I know many of you go weeks at a time...I was 8 1/2 wks at my last scan and on Monday I will be 10 wks one day. I know that it's not that long and I am not having anything happen to indicate something is wrong-no cramps, no spotting, and I even gag a few times a day and did barf a little after breakfast today...but as scan time gets closer I am really starting to worry that when I go the baby will have stopped growing or they won't see a heartbeat. I've even contemplated calling my RE's office tomorrow (they are open 7 days a week since they are a fertility center and you never know when a woman is going to ovulate!)and seeing if I can come in for my scan tomorrow instead of waiting one more day. Isn't that crazy? I don't even have a good excuse except pure paranoia and anxiety. 

I don't really have a rational basis for these fears but I think I get scared because I read so many sad stories where women saw a heartbeat at like nine weeks and then went for a scan a couple weeks later only to discover that the baby had died. I am so terrified of something like this happening to me. I try to remind myself that just because it has happened to other women does not mean that it is doomed to happen to me. It's hard though because the reality is that I know that anything can happen at anytime. I just have to tell myself that everything has been looking really good, numbers were good, I have had four ultrasounds where I have seen the heartbeat, and that maybe women that had mmc didn't have all of those things. Ugh...why do we do this to ourselves?


----------



## Amos2009

EPD- I can't say it any better than you did in that last sentence. With my MMC ALL of my symptoms went away- that's how I knew something was wrong. With you still randomly puking and gaggin, PLUS the fact you have seen the heartbeat many times, you are going to be golden on your scan! It is natural to worry so I won't even try and tell you not to do that. :hugs:


----------



## hb1

Hi Epdttc - just popping over from winter babies - I have felt like this before each scan - at 6+5, 8+4 and 13weeks - each time I convinced myself something was wrong and my heart was going like the clappers going in to the scan - now I am half excited and half terrified about my 20 week scan next Friday - I think it's natural to feel this way after previous loss. Like you say you have to try and think positive.

Remember that the chances of this all being fine really are on your side :hugs:

hx


----------



## debgreasby

Dark line when POAS today ... still worrying, but not so much. Won't be doing that again!


:hug:


----------



## Beadette

Morning lovelies! Spotting has stopped thankfully!

Xxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Yay for no spotting ... hope u r having a fabby time in Skeg!


----------



## jenny25

its only natural too worry hun because what we have been through i think if you want your scan sooner then i wouldnt think its a problem , i dont think they would be cold hearted and say no i guess it can be for reassurance more than anything , 

well i had a horrible dream last night that i spotted and when i stood up the baby fell out me attatched to the cord and their was a small bubble at the end of it really freaked me out :( x


----------



## debgreasby

What a horrible dream!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

What an awful dream! 

Glad the bleeding has stopped beadette.

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies. Went out last night for my sister in law (to be)'s hen do which was good, although I bowed out super early because everyone was so drunk. Never felt so sober in all my life! Only one person asked if I was pregnant, so all in all a good night. Last time I was pregnant we went to a family party and it was a nightmare, everyone nudging and winking to each other. I hate the point of having to hide the news but then never getting to tell anyone the good news after 12 weeks.


----------



## Amos2009

Glad your spotting has stopped Bead! 
Deb- yay for dark lines- it always makes us feel better!
I woke up to heavy bleeding and cramping this morning so just like I thought a few days ago, I am out again. It's like I have started my period. No way everything is ok now :(


----------



## lovehearts

:hugs: amos. I am crossing my fingers that everything is ok. Xx


----------



## jenny25

awww amos is their anyway you can get into the doctors office today hun x


----------



## Amos2009

I could go to the ER, but it would just be a waste of money. I already know I have lost this one. If there was something that could be done, I would go :(


----------



## jenny25

please just go hun it wont be a waste hun please do it xxx


----------



## Amos2009

It sounds terrible, but I can't afford to go. With me being out of work since January, we are doing good to pay our bills. It's so expensive to go over here :( 
I'm ok. I am about to sit back and drink a cup of coffee (something I had given up of course when I got pregnant)


----------



## fluffyblue

Ohh Ames Im so sorry I know how you feel, your time will come just when is the question. I do hope its not bad news but I also know and have been through the symptoms and the emotional feelings you are going through. I will keep my fingers crossed though babe xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Fluffy- I know you have been there.


----------



## EpdTTC

Oh Amos I feel just sick for you. I hope that somehow things are still ok, but you know your body better than anyone. I will keep you in my prayers today. Wish I could give you a big hug hun...or we could just sit in silence. I know how sometimes it's impossible to talk but yet you feel so alone and it's just nice to know someone is there if you want to talk.
Sending you the biggest boat load of comforting energy I can find.


----------



## jenny25

awww hunny :(:(:(:(:( xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

:hugs: amos x


----------



## parkgirl

Amos- :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Amy i'm so so sorry :( Please take care xxx


----------



## vickyd

Amos so sorry you are going through this again......Please take care of yourself:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jenny25

i really feel for you amy i really do if you want i will give you my number if you wanna text or call me xx


----------



## Lianne1986

so sorry Amos :hugs: thinking of u xxx


----------



## jenny25

well i have had no sickness feeling today is that normal ? my boobs were abit sore this morning now its gone :( im now worried


----------



## Tulip

Amy hon I refuse to take you off the list just yet. Good luck at the docs office tomorrow - I remain hopeful for you always xxxxxxxxxxx

Scans booked for this week:
Monday - Eclipse and Amy.
Tuesday - Vic.
Thursday - Neen.

Best of luck ladies. We're with you every step of the way xxx

Happy 12 weeks Pippa!!! :wohoo:
Happy 11 weeks Susan!
Happy 8 weeks Parkgirl!

I'm off for a bath and a practise of my hypno :) xxx


----------



## jenny25

do you think if i call epau tomorrow they would give me a scan for reassurance? i know we probably wont see much but i dont think i can wait to the 2nd cause of my history x


----------



## Tulip

Jen don't forget that symptoms can fade out and in... but worth asking for reassurance of course xxx

My mate had terrible MS, then one day she woke up and didn't feel sick at all. She called NHS Direct and asked them if she was miscarrying, bless her.


----------



## Beadette

Amy I'm sorry babe. I'm sure you know your body best but I will continue to hope and wish that everything is fine!!

As for me! On/off nausea all day which has felt a lot like car sickness. I've been uncomfortably bloated and gassy and my boobs feel very very heavy.

I continue to hope that this is my time! I shall be royally fucked off if it is not!! Xxx


----------



## Amos2009

jenny25 said:


> i really feel for you amy i really do if you want i will give you my number if you wanna text or call me xx

You are so sweet. I don't think I have international text on my phone :( I can just harrass you through here and facebook lol

Yes- I am sure if you tell them your history they will get you a scan quicker. But remember, symptoms come and go :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Tulip said:


> Jen don't forget that symptoms can fade out and in... but worth asking for reassurance of course xxx
> 
> My mate had terrible MS, then one day she woke up and didn't feel sick at all. She called NHS Direct and asked them if she was miscarrying, bless her.

yeah i know sweetie this is the first pregnancy that i have had actually had symptoms thats the thing i know its crazy and that but its like comforting for me i dont wanna sound silly and that the only thing i have been doing is sleeping today lol x


----------



## Rainbowpea

:hugs: amos, I am so sorry xx


----------



## jenny25

i will see how things go :) i am just been silly , amy what time do you have the doctors office tomorrow ? xx


----------



## EpdTTC

I am 10 weeks today...filled with anxiety today...focused on every ache and twitch. Majorly paranoid and worried about my scan tomorrow at 8:30 am Ohio time. Hope it's just my fear taking over and nothing real.

Jenny-I feel ya-my symptoms come and go. It feels scary when they go-reassuring though unpleasant when they are here, sadly I'd rather feel unpleasant than worried.


----------



## jenny25

EpdTTC said:


> I am 10 weeks today...filled with anxiety today...focused on every ache and twitch. Majorly paranoid and worried about my scan tomorrow at 8:30 am Ohio time. Hope it's just my fear taking over and nothing real.
> 
> Jenny-I feel ya-my symptoms come and go. It feels scary when they go-reassuring though unpleasant when they are here, sadly I'd rather feel unpleasant than worried.

epd what time is it where you are just now ? try and not worry i know its easier said than done im trying not too im gonna call epau and see if i can get a scan 

the pain has slightly came back in my boobs i will find out when i take my bra off lol xx


----------



## Amos2009

I am going at 8:30 tomorrow for bloods and when I tell them I have been bleeding they will do a scan then. I won't know my beta levels til late tomorrow but I should at least know something from the scan pretty early. 
My bleeding and bad cramping has slacked off now, I just have some small cramps thank goodness
EPD- good luck on your scan. I know things will be wonderful!


----------



## jenny25

Amos2009 said:


> I am going at 8:30 tomorrow for bloods and when I tell them I have been bleeding they will do a scan then. I won't know my beta levels til late tomorrow but I should at least know something from the scan pretty early.
> My bleeding and bad cramping has slacked off now, I just have some small cramps thank goodness
> EPD- good luck on your scan. I know things will be wonderful!


honey it can be the last of the bleed that you seen coming away if you dont mind me asking hun was their any clots? xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

jenny25 said:


> do you think if i call epau tomorrow they would give me a scan for reassurance? i know we probably wont see much but i dont think i can wait to the 2nd cause of my history x

Honestly? No. Mine won't scan before 6 weeks as they can't see the heartbeat and end up having to call you back.

Before 5 weeks you probably won't even see the sac. I know how hard it is waiting 

Amy - I replied on ttcal. I am sorry you are going through this. Will be hoping for a miracle tomorrow. x

AFM - I've been at the hospital for a fair time today. My kidney pain was getting worse so I went to the out of hours drs who said I had a bad kidney infection and that if I started being sick etc they would need to admit me for IV antibiotics. He gave me oral ones to start but as I arrived at tesco to get them I started being sick so had to go back up to A&E. They kept me for ages because kidney infections can cause miscarriage but then said I could come home.

I feel like rubbish and am getting very nervous about my scan on Tuesday.

Anyway will stop moaning now


----------



## Amos2009

Vickie- so sorry you are sick :( Having a kidney infection while being pregnant, I can't even imagine :(

Jenny- no clots. But the cramping was terrible. I think if it was just the blood I might still feel some hope.


----------



## jenny25

Amos2009 said:


> Vickie- so sorry you are sick :( Having a kidney infection while being pregnant, I can't even imagine :(
> 
> Jenny- no clots. But the cramping was terrible. I think if it was just the blood I might still feel some hope.

hun that is a very good sign i will pray for you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Tulip

:dohh: Epd I have your ticker out by 1 day. Sorry hon and a happy 10 weeks to you xx


----------



## Amos2009

jenny25 said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Vickie- so sorry you are sick :( Having a kidney infection while being pregnant, I can't even imagine :(
> 
> Jenny- no clots. But the cramping was terrible. I think if it was just the blood I might still feel some hope.
> 
> hun that is a very good sign i will pray for you tomorrow xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Jenny...I will take all the prayers I can get :hugs:

I hope you can relax some with your pregnancy. I hope your symptoms come back but they are not too severe :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

thank you hun i just been for a bath and my boobs still hurt once i took my bra off lol ive had a mild touch of vertigo today xx


----------



## debgreasby

I'm not giving up on you Amy .. good luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Amos2009

jenny25 said:


> thank you hun i just been for a bath and my boobs still hurt once i took my bra off lol ive had a mild touch of vertigo today xx

Yay for vertigo and sore boobs! :hugs:

Thanks Deb. I wish I could go to sleep now so it would hurry up and be tomorrow. But it's only 3:00 pm here now!


----------



## jenny25

aww amy i wish that for you too hun your 6 hrs behind us aswell xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Jen-it is 4:27 pm here now. Glad symptoms seem to be resurfacing. They really do come and go.

Vickie-I'm so sorry you are sick hun. I hope the antibiotics help.

Tulip-thanks hun, no worries!

Any gals that are around the same gestation as me or have been with past successful pregnancies and have mild aches in your lower abdomen and sometimes in your vagina? I wouldn't say they are cramps but just mildly uncomfortable/noticeable aches here and there. I've been having some of this for the past day. I've had this before and all was fine but I didn't know if it was normal to still have some aches like this at 10 weeks. So hard not to read into every little thing. Sorry if I sound like a nervous nelly. I am!


----------



## debgreasby

It's 9.30pm here Amy - pretend your English and go to bed ;)


----------



## debgreasby

Vickie - get better soon sweetie :(


----------



## jenny25

is anyone having problems with vertigo i have had it mildly all day its just started making me feel icky :( x


----------



## Amos2009

Deb- :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## vickyd

Jen ive been having vertigo on and off since week 6....Sometimes it gets really bad that i dont leave the house!!! Im hoping as im approaching week 12 that ill finally get rid of it.


----------



## jenny25

yeah i only started getting this a few months back and i havent had it for maybe 6-7 weeks and today its only mild but still knocks me i have medication their for it which is safe in pregnancy ive eventually just taken something for it hoping when i go to bed tonight i wake up bright as a daisy x


----------



## jenny25

nausea is back i ate a slice of pizza an hour later im sitting feeling sick yay xx


----------



## EpdTTC

I am taking my paranoid ass to bed ladies. Been feeling dull aches off and on all day. Hoping it is just growing pains. No spotting or anything. Praying it is normal. Scan in the am. Hope I can sleep tonight and that I don't have any bad dreams.

Prayers and warm fuzzies welcome. 

Hugs girls, especially to Amos. Please let us know how your appointment goes in the morning. I will be praying for your miracle as I lay in bed tonight trying to fall asleep.


----------



## Amos2009

And I will do the same for you EPD


----------



## Beadette

Good luck girls xxxx


----------



## petitpas

Amos - thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Epd - it's just growing pains honey, your uterus has a LOT of stretching to do. You'll get the odd pain like that all the way through. 

Good luck Epd, Amy and Eclipse today xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I am sooo tired this morning, I couldn't sleep last night until about 1am. Eurgh.

I am getting very very dizzy, and have been since about 7DPO. 

I tested again this morning (although hubby had a huge go at me yesterday and said he didn't want me testing again!) on an IC and the line is probably about double the darkness as the one on saturday! It looks just like a positive OPK!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Morning ladies how are we this morning?

I'm sooo tired :( had to get up about 6 times to pee last nigth....and just couldnt get comfy and into a deep sleep, then i woke up and all i could smell was anti-freeze :haha: dont have a clue why.

Still no sickness yet......if i get up early enough i have waves of nausea but no sickness yet.....trying not to worry, wasnt sick till about 6 1/2 weeks last time.

Time is going so slowly dont you think?

x


----------



## jenny25

im tempted to buy a frer too see the colour of the line lol should i haha 

good luck to everyone who has a scan today xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Don't do it!!!! Lol xxx


----------



## lovehearts

i would also advise not to retest lol. Its a nightmare. I tested at about 6 weeks i think it was and the line looked lighter! I went and spent another £30 on tests that day to check it was just a crappy test which it was. Or my pee was more/less diluted. I havnt tested since!! 

having a down today - dont feel pregnant at all :( I am considering booking another early scan for when im 10 weeks! am i mad?

xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yeah I'm not testing after I reach 5 weeks on Wednesday.

I only found out 3 days ago so I'm still in the 'testing to check it's still real' camp.

Also, last time I drove myself mad in the search for the elusive 3+ on the clearblue digital and although I finally got it, it meant diddly-squat because I was still diagnosed with a blighted ovum about a week later.


----------



## Lianne1986

hey ladies. 

by my scan dates im 12 weeks 2day :) 
still dont think i'll relax until ihave my scan, altho sayin tht i dnt think i'lleva relax lol x


----------



## babysimpson

prgirl - big congratulations


----------



## lovehearts

prgirl - i tested like crazy the first weeks lol, dont we all? i also just wanted that 3+ as i never had it with my MC. 

lianne - Happy 12 weeks :) I am with you on the not relaxing though lol. I think ill be a lot more relaxed after my 12 week scan though :hugs: xx


----------



## babysimpson

Vickie - I've just recovered from a kidney infection so I know how you're feeling. I ended up getting an injection in my thigh which was anti-inflammatory and was on anti-biotics. Forst 2-3 days I was being sick within 30 mins of eating but all has settled down now and hopefully it wont come back.

Big hugs coming your way


----------



## babysimpson

Amos - I really hope your scan goes well today


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck amos, thinking of u :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

i bought a test lol sorry ha ha ive not taken it yet cause i had too pee before i left to go out ha ha 

good luck today amy xxx


----------



## lovehearts

Good luck amos - thinking of you :hugs: x

lol @ jenny! just couldnt help yourslef :haha:


----------



## Charliemarina

hey tulip hunny, im joining u all here now YAY my EDD is April 28th could u add me too pleeeeeaaasseee :haha: wow so glad to be in here but so scared too :( xxxxx


----------



## Minimin

:wave: Hi CharlieMarina- I remember you from the TTC boards back in Jan- Hope you are well and Congrats on your new pregnancy :)


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hi Charlie! Same EDD as me!


----------



## mushmouth

welcome and congratulations Charlie!!!

Good luck today Amos - thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## lovehearts

congrats charlie and welcome :)


----------



## Beadette

Congrats Charlie! I also remember you from ttc boards earlier this year! Am so very happy for you xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Yay Patsy, welcome hunni :)


----------



## jenny25

test line is darker than the control line wooo hooooooooo and it came up straight away yay xx


----------



## jenny25

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs183.ash2/44629_10150254365220338_631305337_14271748_7798601_n.jpg


----------



## lovehearts

:happydance: lovely line jenny :)


----------



## Beadette

Anyone heard from Amy? Xx


----------



## jenny25

Beadette said:


> Anyone heard from Amy? Xx

hey hun she is having a scan 8.30am her time and she is 6 hrs behind us just so you know how are you my lovely xxx


----------



## debgreasby

How ya doing neens?


----------



## Charliemarina

:hi: girlies and thanks for all the welcomes :)
i do hope amys scan goes well today im praying for her.
xxxxxxx


----------



## Beadette

I'm doing ok thanks girls. Been no spotting since sat morning. Touch wood! I've been experiencing lots of symptoms too. Everytime I stood up this morning I felt like I could pass out. I'm nervous for my scan on Thursday though. Very scared. Xxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

Beadette said:


> I'm doing ok thanks girls. Been no spotting since sat morning. Touch wood! I've been experiencing lots of symptoms too. Everytime I stood up this morning I felt like I could pass out. I'm nervous for my scan on Thursday though. Very scared. Xxx

Good news on the no spotting front! I've been feeling really dizzy and sick lately so I think that is a good sign (in one way!). Hoping for good news for you on Thurs! xx

hoping and praying for you Amos xx


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

I hope everyone is ok, and goodluck on scans for today! Hope we get news from Amy soon...

My midwife appointment didn't exactly go to plan, I got there waited 20 minutes to go in, and then she said o they have only booked you in for 20 minutes and we need an hour to go through all the paperwork so you'll have to come back next week... grrrr! I asked if she could give me my scan paperwork and she did, so at least I have my next scan sorted it's on the 3rd September.. and hopefully we will be able to make it offically after having that one.

Next midwife appointment is on friday, and then only a week and it's the scan....

xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Excellent news Beadette, my fingers are still firmly crossed for you

xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Welcome CharlieMarina I remember you from TTC- sending you oodles of sticky :dust:

Am keeping everything crossed for you Amy, I hope that today brings you the good news you deserve :hugs:


----------



## lovehearts

chimpette - sorry the mw app didnt go as planned but i am glad you have your scan sorted! 3rd sept will be here in no time (hopefully lol)

xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Am thinking of you a lot today Amy.

Chimpette sorry that your appt was a non starter.

Charliemarina - great to see you here.

Right so it's the day before my scan yet again. And yet again I feel terrified. I feel sick and sure it won't be good news. I tried to find the heartbeat, I try to tell myself it's just too early but the other part says maybe I am trying to find something that's no longer there.


----------



## babysimpson

Congrats Charlie


----------



## Lianne1986

welcome & congratulations Charlie xxx


----------



## jenny25

well i have the doctors at 3.10 because i have been having those pinching pains its not like omg im having pain but i think its too do with my pcos i dont know if i will get sent up for a scan at epau or not but i will keep you guys informed xx


----------



## debgreasby

Oooh good luck hunni xxx


----------



## lovehearts

good luck jenny

I have just realised debgreasby that we have our 12 week scan on the same day :) 

xx


----------



## debgreasby

Yay ....time is going so slowly :(


----------



## lovehearts

i know!! its just come to a stand still now! esp as my sore boobs have disapeared :(


----------



## jenny25

everything went fine at the doctors he has no reason to suspect ectopic he checked my tummy out and that tho i do have low bp hence the vertigo has anyone heard from amy yet x


----------



## debgreasby

Glad all is ok Jenny .. not heard from Amy yet .. really hope she is ok.


----------



## debgreasby

Jus checked TTCAL .. Megg has heard from her and she is waiting to talk to doc after having had scan.

Hope she can update us soon ... let's all keep her in our thoughts!


----------



## jenny25

ive sent megg a little text xxx


----------



## Amos2009

You ladies are wonderful. Ok...here's what I know. They did an ultrasound where they saw the gestational sac and the yolk sac. I was shocked as hell because I have definitely progressed since the scan last Thursday. The gestational sac is irregular shaped, but my doctor/sis/Megg says that could be because of the bleed. I just don't know what to think yet. I should know a lot more once I get my beta's back. The doctor didn't seem to worried about anything, so maybe that's a good sign???

PS.....I'm in shock so I hope this made sense. 

Now I need to go back to catch up on what is going on with you guys!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Phew ... hang in there hunni!!!


----------



## Amos2009

That's all I can do Deb. It's just weird. The cramps and bleeding was terrible. I just knew the little bit of a sac we saw last week would be gone. I am amazed. 

Anyone heard from EPD?


----------



## Vickieh1981

Wow that's really positive Amy xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Vickie. I hope my betas are good and high this afternoon too. You all have been a God-send listening to me whine.


----------



## Tulip

OH MY GOODNESS Patsy I KNEW it! House move, new feather baby and just enjoying life was bound to make a bfp! I'm so excited for you hon! xxxxx Will add you asap :wohoo:

Amy, also fantastic news, got everything crossed for your betas xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Oh Amy im so pleased for you and hanging on in there right with ya - hope those levels are good xx


----------



## jenny25

amy that is amazing did they say the bleeding was what was seen in the scan ? im so over the moon for you xxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

YAY i rememeber loads of u girls :hi: shazzer hun and YAY Tulip huns i found u again lol :)

amy thats FAB news hang in there hunny let us all know what ur betas say later praying for u hunny xx

Jenny i hope docs goes fine, iv heard pcos can be bit sore during preg, i had friend who got a big cyst on her ovarie in her preg caused her alot of pain but her baby was born ontime and very healthy :) let us know wen u bk and how it went hun :hug:

so insomnia is driving me nuts and not easy with a 2 year old, im hoping that passes soon i think its alot to do with the fact im sweating so bad at night that im waking up, but its also actually getting to sleep thats hard, even at 4am im still wide awake but during day im hanging like a zombie :rofl:

another foe i have with myself is this...... i keep going for a wee and dreading looking at the tissue for fear of seeing red :( i know im being silly but i just cant help thinking it, iv tried taking mind off it whilst actually weeing but come wipe time BAM it flies back in, please tell me im not alone and that its all because of the 4 MC's iv had previous to this beany???? im stressing out and holding wee in to avoid this now :(
ok im crazy HA HA :wacko: xxxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats on your BFP Charlie- I remember you from other parts of the forum!!!

Jenny- they actually didn't say anything about the bleed. I asked the lady doing the scan and she said she couldn't see it, so maybe it's gone now. I was in such shock I forgot all the questions I wanted to ask.!


----------



## lovehearts

Got every things crossed for your numbers amos xx


----------



## jenny25

everything went fine with the doctor he didnt suspect anything bad tbh he had a feel around and that he said i should call epau and see if i can get in earlier too see them but im gonna hold off cause i dont wanna get upset or anything its not far away xxx


----------



## Tulip

Patsy you must NOT hold off from weeing, you nutter :dohh: the last thing you need now is a UTI to worry about. I'm still on knickerwatch and wipe-watch now I'm afraid. It'll get easier the further on you get though xxx


----------



## jenny25

awww hun i can so imagine sweetie i am so over the moon for you honestly how long do you need to wait for the results xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Jenny- So you did go to the doctor? I saw your test earlier- that line is STRONG baby girl!!!


----------



## jenny25

Amos2009 said:


> Jenny- So you did go to the doctor? I saw your test earlier- that line is STRONG baby girl!!!

its a rotten pic my phone camera is pants hunny , yeah i got to see the doctor everything is fine just have a little bit of low blood pressure so thats why i have been having vertigo sickness calmed down again for now but i just cant stop sleeping lol xx


----------



## Beadette

Amy I'm so pleased. Hang in there hun! Keep the faith! Lots of love to you.

Anyone hear from EPD? I hope she's ok! x

Vickie - Good luck tomorrow hunny. I'm sure its completely normal to be feeling how you are hun. You've been hurt so badly in the past so you are bound to be petrified - sending big loves your way xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Sleep is good Jenny! You are growing a little person!!!

Still waiting on EPD- hope everything is ok.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

:hugs: amy dont give up hope just yet :flow:

I'm pretty nervous about my scan next thur and im not sure if i should just cancel it? I'm to scared to go for a scan :(


----------



## Amos2009

Vickie- what time is your scan tomorrow? I can only imagine the nervousness you feel- my prayers are being sent up for you. I'm sure everything will go beautifully :hugs:

Chimp- that's terrible about your appt. At least Sept 3 is right around the corner!


----------



## Amos2009

Neen and Rainbow- sorry you girls are sickly, but yay for symptoms! Its always reassuring to get them.

Come on scans- let's have some good news this week!!!!


----------



## jenny25

i guess my body doesnt like sweet things or should i say strawberry milkshake my mother in law is cooking carrots and sweetcorn yuk gag x


----------



## Amos2009

Mummy- don't cancel your scan. Just think- once you get in there and see that little beanie, it will all be worth it! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

Girls girls girls i took a digi 2 days ago and got 2-3 right and just now like 2 min ago i took my last one (i have issues lol) and i got 3+ im only 16dpo....my beany is goooood :dance:, ok excitement over just had tell u girlies :smug:

will post a piccie of it wen OH back with his amazing cam fone :) xxxx

Jenny glad docs wasnt worried hunny pcos can be a pain in preg sometimes i do hope once hormones die down a bit later on that it stops niggling u xxxxx


----------



## Amos2009

That is WONDERFUL Charlie!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Charliemarina

jenny25 said:


> i guess my body doesnt like sweet things or should i say strawberry milkshake my mother in law is cooking carrots and sweetcorn yuk gag x

haha choc is making me gag even looking at the stuff, although Chinese food which i HATE is really appealing to me so much so i had it for dinner last night, chicken chow mein, special fried rice and curry sauce.....OMG i cant believe i ate that LOL xxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Yay for 3+ Patsy!! Go bean!!!


----------



## jenny25

god id love something like that the now but i dont think i could handle it lol x


----------



## Rainbowpea

phew amos scan is good news! fx for your betas! was waiting all afternoon on here for your results, then got called to get my dd, and missed it :doh: you may just have a little miracle in there I hope! xx


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Rainbow...I sure hope so!


----------



## jenny25

hey guys i was thinking of maybe trying to create a chat room of some form i know bnb used to have one so i was thinking of searching to create one for all of us too chat in what do you think ? 

is their any news yet amy xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Chat room sounds great! When bnb had theirs I hadn't been a member long enough to use it....
NO news yet.....don't they know I am going CRAZY?????


----------



## Amos2009

Anyone heard from EPD???????? I am getting worried.


----------



## jenny25

wooo awesome hun i will look into first thing tomorrow as i am very tired ,i have seen her on the site but she hasnt comented or that i hope she is ok x


----------



## eclipse_xo

Sorry ladys, don't have much time throughout the day to be on here much. Was able to go though some recent posts, wishing all of you the best with your pregnancies!! 
Scan today went amazing!! The baby was literally doing summersaults :)


----------



## Beadette

Ew I feel so yack this evening! I haven't been sick but just feel it a lot! I bloody hope this is because beany is a sticky!! Please god may it be sticky! Xx


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Eclipse!!! Wonderful news!
Neen- crazy wishing for sickness isn't it???!!! I took my bra off for the first time today and I actually have sore boobs. I pray that's a good sign


----------



## MissMaternal

Vickie i hope your scan goes well tomorrow :flower:I'm sure you have nothing to worry about hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## EpdTTC

Hugs Vickie-So hard not to have doubts and worry. I always get really petrified a day or two before my scan. I would guess that things are fine and that it is just your fear doing the talking, not anything real or rational. I will be thinking of you sweetie.

Welcome Charlie! I totally hear you with the fear of seeing red on the TP. I can't tell you how much TP I seem to blow through these days! Between peeing every 30 minutes and wiping 20 times to make sure there is no red, I really should buy stock in TP!

Jen-I'm glad things went well today! Whew. Hope the vertigo is getting better. I like the idea of a chat room, although, I'll really never get any work done then! HA!

Amos-I'm so so happy that you are not out! Maybe it's all the prayers. I'm not a super religious person but I really do believe in the power of prayer and good energy. Maybe it is just finally your turn sweetie. Fingers crossed on betas. I hope you hear from them today!

My scan went well today girls. It is so so sweet that you guys have been concerned. I am so sorry to keep you waiting on my news-I was away from home all day (partner and I took mom to breakfast after scan, and then I treated myself to a pedicure and haircut! I have faculty workshops tomorrow and didn't want to scare my co-workers with my gross feet). Baby measured at 10 wks and since I was 10 wks as of last night that is darn near perfect! We could really see the baby much better-even saw baby's head move forward and back-doc said it was a hiccup-happened twice-it was SO COOL! My doc said that miscarriage after seeing fetal movement like that is pretty rare, although nothing is impossible of course. He said he would be VERY surprised if I miscarried at this point. Even if he can't predict that, I still like hearing him say it. My next and last scan at my RE's office is September 3rd. Then I graduate to OB-which I kind of dread as I have been so spoiled with frequent scans at my RE's. They have been really amazing. I have attached the pic from my scan today. Is it just me or does it look like toes towards the left side? Baby is facing down with head towards the right and feet towards the left.
 



Attached Files:







SNC00484.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Amos2009

*OMG...........6358 is my hcg......it only needed to be 5300 for it to double!!!!!!!*


----------



## EpdTTC

Eclipse- Yay for an excellent scan and somersaults!


----------



## EpdTTC

OMG Amos!!! Jumping up and down with you!!!!!


----------



## Beadette

Epd and eclipse - so glad your scans were good!! 

Amos!!! That is fricking amazing!!! I'm so bloody happy!!!! Excellent news!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Amos2009

What a beautiful picture EPD!!!!!! I am so glad everything was wonderful!!! I hope you can relax some. 
Thank you all so much for listening to me. 
I am now going to find my ticker and put it back up. I will never give up on this baby again.


----------



## Heulyn

:hi: Can I join? :)
I'm due my 3rd-time-lucky-sticky-bean on February 28th.... Thanks x


----------



## EpdTTC

Welcome Heulyn!

Amos-What did the doc say about the cramping and bleeding? I hope that we can both relax a little bit for now. When is your next appointment/scan?


----------



## jenny25

OMFG HUN OMFG THEIR IS A GOOD OMG OMG I AM SO HAPPY :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Amos2009

Welcome Heulyn!!!

EPD- They didn't say anything about the bleed- except that it looked to be gone?! I haven't spotted anymore since early this morning so I hope that's the case! My next appt is Wednesday. The first day of my new job. Can't wait to see what they say about that!!!!

Thanks Jenny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

There has been so much fantastic news in here today - I could almost cry! :happydance:


----------



## Rainbowpea

great news epd and amos! :happydance:


----------



## Beadette

I know shazza! It's mint xx


----------



## jenny25

I actually ment their is a god lol xx


----------



## EpdTTC

I felt like I could cry too when I read Amos's post about her betas! You gals are so wonderful. Love you all. The support is really incredible.


----------



## Amos2009

Pregnancy typing Jenny!!! 
Roll on tomorrow and Thursday for some more good scans and news!!!


----------



## parkgirl

What wonderful news, ladies!! I'm so happy for all of you. Let's keep the good news coming!


----------



## EpdTTC

Next Wednesday is going to be a hell of a day for you Amos!! So glad no more spotting. It's so traumatic to see that and so much better when it goes away!


----------



## Amos2009

Well, EPD, I cried when I saw your picture. Must be hormones!!! No seriously- you ladies are the BEST


----------



## petitpas

Wow, good news all round today!

Congratulations on the scans everyone and amos - I love the name tweetie :)


----------



## EpdTTC

Yay for hormones!


----------



## Amos2009

petitpas said:


> Wow, good news all round today!
> 
> Congratulations on the scans everyone and amos - I love the name tweetie :)

Our last name is Byrd and my husband is hell bent on naming a little boy Tweetie. I hope to talk him out of it, but......lol


----------



## hb1

Congrats Amos :happydance: - what a rollercoaster you've been on already - hope the next 8 months are smooth and uneventful :flower:

hx


----------



## eclipse_xo

Congrats epd and Amos!!! I hope everyone else gets some good luck!!


----------



## Tulip

Darn, I went to bed early last night (2030 :blush: ) and missed all the AMAZING news! Congratulations on your wonderful scans Epd and Eclipse and your STONKING BETAS young Amy - go Tweetie! - AND Patsy's 3+ OMG :shock:

Welcome Heulyn I remember you from before :kiss: Congratulations on your sticky-sticky!

I will do a big update of scan/beta results and newbies tomorrow first thing as it's my day off. Quelle Excitement! You lot are doing SO WELL! Love yas! Xxxx


----------



## jenny25

good morning girls :) well i woke up needing a wee early ha ha nice then went back to bed and woke up again when paul got up for work and he said i looked hungover not impressed but i do feel it lol x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Ahhhh wonderful news to wake up to!!!


----------



## lovehearts

great news ladies :) xx


----------



## babysimpson

Sorry to spoil things but I started bleeding last night so I could be out again. So far it's only happening when I go to the toilet. Still feeling sick and got sore boobs etrc so symptoms haven't gone. Just waiting on a call from my GP. At work at the moment but I work at the local hospital in the IT section so can easily slip across to EPAU if GP suggests it.


----------



## Beadette

babyattempt3 said:


> Sorry to spoil things but I started bleeding last night so I could be out again. So far it's only happening when I go to the toilet. Still feeling sick and got sore boobs etrc so symptoms haven't gone. Just waiting on a call from my GP. At work at the moment but I work at the local hospital in the IT section so can easily slip across to EPAU if GP suggests it.

Oh hunny I'm sorry you are going through this worry. Hopefully the epu can give you a scan and you can find out what is happening. Was the blood red or brown Hun? Hugs hunny Xx


----------



## Charliemarina

Amos2009 said:


> *OMG...........6358 is my hcg......it only needed to be 5300 for it to double!!!!!!!*

OMG YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY :mrgreen: so so so happy for u hunny xxxx


----------



## Lianne1986

its lovely to read about all the good news!!! :hugs:

thinking of u babyattempt3 x


----------



## jenny25

thinking of you babyattempt3 xxx


----------



## Charliemarina

well girlies i didnt get to use OH's fone for my pic of digi so i scanned it, its crap but hey u can see it ok so yay here it is my 3+ at 16dpo :dance: xxxx
 



Attached Files:







img002.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Minimin

Congrats to all the ladies with good news from yesterday!
Sorry babyattempt3- I hope you hear back soon and it is just old bleeding :hugs:

I have a babybond private scan this friday at 1pm and am getting worried. I just cant stop worrying something is wrong. No real reason. no nausea but that went a week or two ago. Food is still making me sick AFTER I have eaten. I am getting the beginnings of a cold and have sneezed lots sending several sharp pains in my uterus area..eeek! Also last night whilst sleeping I feel I have tugged/pulled muscle/ligament/uterus or something. Not painful now but cant get up or move too quickly or I get a sharp reminder. I know this can be normal though but hard not to worry.

Anyhooo enough gabbering!

Happy Tuesday ladies :)

Minimin


----------



## Vickieh1981

Amos2009 said:


> Vickie- what time is your scan tomorrow? I can only imagine the nervousness you feel- my prayers are being sent up for you. I'm sure everything will go beautifully :hugs:
> 
> Chimp- that's terrible about your appt. At least Sept 3 is right around the corner!

It's at 10:30 so just over an hour to go



Mummy2Angel. said:


> :hugs: amy dont give up hope just yet :flow:
> 
> I'm pretty nervous about my scan next thur and im not sure if i should just cancel it? I'm to scared to go for a scan :(

I felt the exact same. That if things weren't right I didn't want to know. 

I felt sick and was shaking going in as I knew they would tell me baby was gone. It was fine though



Charliemarina said:


> Girls girls girls i took a digi 2 days ago and got 2-3 right and just now like 2 min ago i took my last one (i have issues lol) and i got 3+ im only 16dpo....my beany is goooood :dance:, ok excitement over just had tell u girlies :smug:
> 
> will post a piccie of it wen OH back with his amazing cam fone :) xxxx
> 
> Jenny glad docs wasnt worried hunny pcos can be a pain in preg sometimes i do hope once hormones die down a bit later on that it stops niggling u xxxxx

Wohooo 3+



eclipse_xo said:


> Sorry ladys, don't have much time throughout the day to be on here much. Was able to go though some recent posts, wishing all of you the best with your pregnancies!!
> Scan today went amazing!! The baby was literally doing summersaults :)

Excellent news.



MissMaternal said:


> Vickie i hope your scan goes well tomorrow :flower:I'm sure you have nothing to worry about hun :hugs: xxx

Thanks hun. Terrified!!!



EpdTTC said:


> Hugs Vickie-So hard not to have doubts and worry. I always get really petrified a day or two before my scan. I would guess that things are fine and that it is just your fear doing the talking, not anything real or rational. I will be thinking of you sweetie.
> 
> My scan went well today girls. It is so so sweet that you guys have been concerned. I am so sorry to keep you waiting on my news-I was away from home all day (partner and I took mom to breakfast after scan, and then I treated myself to a pedicure and haircut! I have faculty workshops tomorrow and didn't want to scare my co-workers with my gross feet). Baby measured at 10 wks and since I was 10 wks as of last night that is darn near perfect! We could really see the baby much better-even saw baby's head move forward and back-doc said it was a hiccup-happened twice-it was SO COOL! My doc said that miscarriage after seeing fetal movement like that is pretty rare, although nothing is impossible of course. He said he would be VERY surprised if I miscarried at this point. Even if he can't predict that, I still like hearing him say it. My next and last scan at my RE's office is September 3rd. Then I graduate to OB-which I kind of dread as I have been so spoiled with frequent scans at my RE's. They have been really amazing. I have attached the pic from my scan today. Is it just me or does it look like toes towards the left side? Baby is facing down with head towards the right and feet towards the left.

I'm so pleased the scan went well for you



Amos2009 said:


> *OMG...........6358 is my hcg......it only needed to be 5300 for it to double!!!!!!!*

That is really the best news ever!!!!!!!!



Heulyn said:


> :hi: Can I join? :)
> I'm due my 3rd-time-lucky-sticky-bean on February 28th.... Thanks x

Congratulations and welcome to the group


----------



## babysimpson

It's fresh blood so a high chance that things are over. Just been comforted by my mate at work who has qualified as a midwife a couple of years ago. She has offered to come with me if a get called in for a scan and if OH can't make it.


----------



## fluffyblue

Amos that wonderful news im so happy for you, at my scan when levels were 6650 they saw sac etc so u r right on track hun xxx


----------



## vickyd

Great News Amos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good luck Vickie with your scan today! Mine is at 3.30 soooo nervous...


----------



## Beadette

Good luck today Vickie x


----------



## lovehearts

:hugs: babyattempt3 - i hope you can get a scan sorted xx


----------



## Charliemarina

hey girls just got bk from registering at my new doctors i have appointment with nurse today at 3.45 and with doctor tomorrow not sure on time yet but :dance: for being seen so fast, i explained that i will need sickness pills ASAP due to my hyperemesis so she has booked me in other wise it be 2 weeks b4 i see doc and i wont last that long 3 days of the sickness and i will be in hosp so they taking action now, got say not looking forward to being that ill but at least i know baby doing well once it hits :)

beadette i hope its nothing serious and just a normal random preg bleed that is common, we are all here for u do let us know how u get on hunny ok xxxxxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Good luck Vickie, My bump Buddy Minimin and Vicky D &#8211; well be keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you all today :hugs:

I hope that you manage to get in for an emergency scan babyattempts &#8211; will be thinking of you hun :hugs:

:happydance: for 3+ on CBD Charlie :yippee:


----------



## babysimpson

Well Done on those of you who are progressing well. Sorry I didn't say so earlier. 

Still waiting on call back but the bleeding is easing and turning to brown instead of red so it could be ok? Not hopeful but only time will tell.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Well done on the 3+ charlie!

I'm tempted to go and buy a digi now as we're the same EDD but I promised myself and hubby that I wouldn't do any more tests!


----------



## Rainbowpea

fx for you babyattempt xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hope you get some good news babyattempt xx


----------



## jenny25

omg i still only getting 2-3 on a digi :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Minimin

Try not to worry jenny your last digi was only 4 days ago according to your siggy. So it may still change.
SmileyShazza- how are you my love? Only a week to go before you get your dating scan! I bet you cant wait!!! I get mine in another two weeks- tortorous waiting so I have booked Baby bond for this Friday. Just a reassurance scan but I need it! Hope you are doing well my love.
Keeping my fingers crossed for you babyattempt3- turning brown is a good sign :)


----------



## prgirl_cesca

jenny25 said:


> omg i still only getting 2-3 on a digi :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

STOP TESTING!!!!!!!

Seriously, it's only gonna make you mad. Plus, have you just tested now? They're only accurate with FMU, and then then its only 92%


----------



## Vickieh1981

vickyd said:


> Great News Amos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Good luck Vickie with your scan today! Mine is at 3.30 soooo nervous...

Thanks. Good luck with yours



babyattempt3 said:


> Well Done on those of you who are progressing well. Sorry I didn't say so earlier.
> 
> Still waiting on call back but the bleeding is easing and turning to brown instead of red so it could be ok? Not hopeful but only time will tell.

I hope it will all be okay for you


I was there forever today. Anyway all looks good - baby cute as always.

The woman who was doing the scan was a horrible bitch. She printed off a rubbish photo so I went to take a picture of the screen with my phone like I did last time to get a better one.

She said "You're not allowed to use cameras in here" so I said, sorry I didn't know and put m phone away.

She said well I am going to have to report the incident. So I asked her - what incident, I didn't even take one.

She said she would have to report me anyway so I replied - "Oh no will I have to see the headteacher after class?"

I think for this reason she took a dislike to me lol. Anyway she decided I didn't need my 14 week scan since they did the nuchal measurements today and cancelled it.

I showed her the letter from my consultant saying I would be scanned till I got past where I lost last time but she basically said tough. So I had to wait around to speak to her boss about it. Anyway - scan reinstated lol.

So baby measured 4.64cm head to bum so about 8cm head to toe.

The nuchal measurements were 11mm and 9mm so she took the larger one. Both are pretty small though so that's good. I had the bloods done too and will get the results soon.

20 weeks scan booked for 24th October which seems forever away.

Here is my baby


----------



## Vickieh1981

jenny25 said:


> omg i still only getting 2-3 on a digi :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

I didn;t get 3+ until I was 5+1


----------



## babysimpson

Still no call from the GP and that was since 8:45 this morning (now 1.30 pm). Bleeding has now stopped but that was how it went every other time. It would come and go for 3 days then it was all over. A good thing though is that someone came into my office to have his lunch and browse pc and has left his empty food containers in my bin which is making me feel really sick. He had a petit filous and it smells awful even though I normally love them. He's also left some sort of salad dressing which is churning my tum.

Hopefully these are good signs that all is still intact for now.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Jenny i didnt get 3+ till i was 5+3, i suppose i could have got i sooner but thats just when i tested wait another 3 days then re-test if you want, but i'd say STOP lol :hugs:


----------



## lovehearts

i waited a week after my 2-3 on a digi to take another one which is when it said 3+. i wanted to wait long enough to make sure it had time to increase. I would wait another few days and take another. I wouldnt worry though - the first time you may have been at the low end of 2-3 and now you may be at the top end. Have you taken it apart to look at the lines?
xx


----------



## lovehearts

oh and i was going to get a second early scan done at about 10 weeks (3rd sept) but everywhere is fully booked up so it looks like ill have to wait for my 12 week scan. Im so scared as the last couple of days i feel like all my symptoms have just gone.....:cry:
xx


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Vickie for a beautiful baby and picture!! :happydance::happydance: But boo for the bitchy sonographer! WTH??? You are not allowed a PICTURE????

Babyattempt- you are going through what I went through this weekend- mine was fresh red blood PLUS cramping. My levels were shockingly good yesterday. Glad it is easing now :hugs:

Mini- sorry you are sickly :(

Well, I am trying not to panic, BUT I woke up to lots of blood again today and a clot in the toilet (sorry TMI) If it was a mc wouldnt my levels have been dropping yesterday instead of gaining? I mean I couldnt mc this quick right??


----------



## MEJOY

Hi Ladies :flower: Can I join this thread? I miscarried in Oct 2009, got my first :bfp: since on Aug 7th, first scan is TOMORROW (I'm nervous) according to my lmp my EDD is April 19, 2011.....we will see what tomorrow brings :thumbup:


----------



## Beadette

Hey Mejoy!

So glad you've decided to join us here! Welcome to the madhouse! lol x x x x


----------



## lovehearts

Amos2009 said:


> Well, I am trying not to panic, BUT I woke up to lots of blood again today and a clot in the toilet (sorry TMI) If it was a mc wouldnt my levels have been dropping yesterday instead of gaining? I mean I couldnt mc this quick right??

i agree about your levels amos - surly if it was mc then levels would have droped yesrerday - im crossing my fingers that its just the last of the bleed they saw on the scan. :hugs:



MEJOY said:


> Hi Ladies :flower: Can I join this thread? I miscarried in Oct 2009, got my first :bfp: since on Aug 7th, first scan is TOMORROW (I'm nervous) according to my lmp my EDD is April 19, 2011.....we will see what tomorrow brings :thumbup:

Hiya - welcome - i have not long joined here myself. congrats on the bfp. I hope tomorrow brings good news, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Amos2009

Welcome Mejoy!! Enjoy the madness!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Amos2009 said:


> Yay Vickie for a beautiful baby and picture!! :happydance::happydance: But boo for the bitchy sonographer! WTH??? You are not allowed a PICTURE????
> 
> Babyattempt- you are going through what I went through this weekend- mine was fresh red blood PLUS cramping. My levels were shockingly good yesterday. Glad it is easing now :hugs:
> 
> Mini- sorry you are sickly :(
> 
> Well, I am trying not to panic, BUT I woke up to lots of blood again today and a clot in the toilet (sorry TMI) If it was a mc wouldnt my levels have been dropping yesterday instead of gaining? I mean I couldnt mc this quick right??

You're allowed a picture that they give you but not allowed to take one of the screen.

I willbe keeping everything crossed for you. When are you having another scan?



MEJOY said:


> Hi Ladies :flower: Can I join this thread? I miscarried in Oct 2009, got my first :bfp: since on Aug 7th, first scan is TOMORROW (I'm nervous) according to my lmp my EDD is April 19, 2011.....we will see what tomorrow brings :thumbup:

Congratulations and welcome. xx


----------



## Amos2009

Well, she didn't have to be such a bitty about it!

Another scan and bloods tomorrow. Trying not to let me head get me down, but.....


----------



## Beadette

Amos - I will be thinking bout you and hoping for the very best! xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Just spoke to the nurse and they want me to come in to the evaluation center at the hospital. I will update later.


----------



## babysimpson

Amos - I really hope all goes well for you. Ive not had cramping so that one thing I did have with the others. I'm sure your levels would have dropped if you going to miscarry. Everything crossed for you.

MEJOY - Congrats and I see that your EDD is the same day as mine


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck Amy :kiss:


----------



## MEJOY

Thank you for all the welcomes! :flower:

Amos2009, will be thinking of you and hoping for the very best :hugs:


----------



## Cherbare

Hi ladies I'm due April 20th! :happydance:

I lost my angel baby Thumper June 9th, his poor little heart didn't develop properly and he wasn't strong enough for this world. :cry: I'm terrified and excited at the same time so it's kinda nice to see I'm not the only one thats a total mess! :haha:

CONGRATS LADIES!!! :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Cherbare said:


> Hi ladies I'm due April 20th! :happydance:
> 
> I lost my angel baby Thumper June 9th, his poor little heart didn't develop properly and he wasn't strong enough for this world. :cry: I'm terrified and excited at the same time so it's kinda nice to see I'm not the only one thats a total mess! :haha:
> 
> CONGRATS LADIES!!! :hugs:

Welcome hunny!

Congrats on your pregnancy.

floaty kisses to Thumper x x x x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Cherbare said:


> Hi ladies I'm due April 20th! :happydance:
> 
> I lost my angel baby Thumper June 9th, his poor little heart didn't develop properly and he wasn't strong enough for this world. :cry: I'm terrified and excited at the same time so it's kinda nice to see I'm not the only one thats a total mess! :haha:
> 
> CONGRATS LADIES!!! :hugs:

Ooooh I am sooooooo excited to see you here. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Charliemarina

oh congrats cherbare hun and welcome to the team lol
sorry to hear of ur sad loss i do hope u have a healthy sticky bean sending sticky and healthy baby dust ur way :)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Is anyone else just not feeling pregnant? I'm sure my sickness had began at this stage last time :(


----------



## SmileyShazza

Minimin said:


> Try not to worry jenny your last digi was only 4 days ago according to your siggy. So it may still change.
> SmileyShazza- how are you my love? Only a week to go before you get your dating scan! I bet you cant wait!!! I get mine in another two weeks- tortorous waiting so I have booked Baby bond for this Friday. Just a reassurance scan but I need it! Hope you are doing well my love.
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you babyattempt3- turning brown is a good sign :)

Hey bump buddy :hugs:

I'm not doing too bad, going for the private scan last week helped me to feel beter but now our dating scan looms next week I know I am going to start getting anxious again :wacko: Have been getting lots of little cramps and stretching pains and am starting to notice that some of my clothes are getting a little snug even though I've actually lost 5lb during first tri :blush:

I hope that your scan goes well on Friday. We went to babybond and they fab - really took their time and explained everything really well, the pictures we got are really clear to - we got six of them :flower:

Really glad to hear your scan went well Vickie - the sonographer sounds like a right bitch perhaps she wa shaving a visit from AF or something :haha:

Congratulations and welcome Cherbare :hugs:

Babyattempts - glad the bleeding seems to have tailed off please try not to think the worst :hugs:


----------



## MEJOY

Cherbare said:


> Hi ladies I'm due April 20th! :happydance:
> 
> I lost my angel baby Thumper June 9th, his poor little heart didn't develop properly and he wasn't strong enough for this world. :cry: I'm terrified and excited at the same time so it's kinda nice to see I'm not the only one thats a total mess! :haha:
> 
> CONGRATS LADIES!!! :hugs:

Welcome Cherbare :flower:....I am new here too, it's nice to not feel so alone going through all of this, it looks as though we might be a mess but at least we all understand each other :winkwink:


Mummy2Angel, my symptoms seem to be coming and going and most days I don't feel so prego....I hear that's "normal"....try to stay positive :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

I had my NT scan and pappa-A blood test and all is great!!! The sonographer said the baby looks perfect!!! He said that LO is 90% a girl so YAY super escited!!!!

Vickie congratz on your scan as well, im also 11w4d and we have the same name, cool huh!!!

Amos you had great numbers so im sure all will be good hun!


----------



## Vickieh1981

vickyd said:


> I had my NT scan and pappa-A blood test and all is great!!! The sonographer said the baby looks perfect!!! He said that LO is 90% a girl so YAY super escited!!!!
> 
> Vickie congratz on your scan as well, im also 11w4d and we have the same name, cool huh!!!
> 
> Amos you had great numbers so im sure all will be good hun!

Glad your scan went well. I am amazed they mentioned anything about the sex.

I have been told that the nub on my bubba looks really girly but they would not ever mention it at the hospital.

Do you have apic to show us?


----------



## vickyd

They gave me a couple of pictures but i dont have a scanner.... next week when i go back to work ill scan it there. I had the scan with the same specialist that did my angel Electras scan and he told me then the sex as well...


----------



## jenny25

hey girls i went for a scan up at epau cause i had been having twinges on my left ovary turns out i have a 34mm x 32mm corpus luteum cyst on it hence the niggles they measured me in at about 5w3d so thats 3 days ahead of what i thought we could only see a gestational sack measuring 4.0 and their is a small pocket of blood their too she said when the egg implanted their was a little collection their it could get reabsorbed or i may have spotting x


----------



## jenny25

insomnia seems to have kicked in now :( x


----------



## Amos2009

Jenny Jenny! I was just about to ask you what you were still doing up!!


----------



## Amos2009

Vicky- congrats on your scan!!!

Welcome Cherbare!


----------



## Amos2009

How did I miss the post about your scan Jenny? Glad you finally got one- cysts are very common and that would explain your niggles. That is what is supplying what your little beanie needs right now, so that's good!


----------



## jenny25

hey mrs , i cant sleep omg im so tired but cant sleep hun i keep having that pocket of blood go through my head it wasnt large but still see it and its keeping me awake , im really hopefull hun aparantly the cyst is a good thing xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Well, just don't be surprised if you spot or even bleed since you have seen that on the scan. It has to come out remember. Everything will be fine :)


----------



## jenny25

thanks hun , it just reminds me of my last pregnancy exept their was no cyst and i was already bleeding before we found the collection of blood and my dates were quiet far out meaning i wasnt behind and not measuring too date so im worried incase it happends again x


----------



## Amos2009

I know it's worrying. I think we will worry until we have our little babies in our arms. :hugs: Just try to not let it stress you out. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

i will try hun is that what you seen in your scan xx


----------



## Amos2009

They just told me it was a small bleed. Didn't say what it was from, or anything. So I am guessing we have the same thing?


----------



## jenny25

yeah i think so hun im just hoping my body absorbs it and not start spotting , me and paul have not slept together since i got pregnant i dont plan to either esp now knowin this x


----------



## Amos2009

Yeah- me and Mark haven't either. Nobody told me not to, but I am just too scared.


----------



## jenny25

yep just like myself hun im gonna try grab some sleep hun it just after 2.30am xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Get you and that baby some rest! :hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

Welcome Mejoy and Cherbare!

Yay for good scans Vickie and Vicky!

Amos and Baby Attempt I am thinking of you both-hope all is ok! Amos did you go have a scan tonight at the hospital?

Mummy2Angel-I was just feeling the same today-my sickness is much better today-if I hadn't had a great scan yesterday I think I would be panicked! It really does come and go and I think at some point a lot of the symptoms start to go for good.


----------



## Amos2009

No- they didnt scan me since I had an appt tomorrow. So now I get to wait til 1:00pm to go to the doc. Only positive is, I start my new job tomorrow so I will have that to occupy me til then. 
How are you tonight?


----------



## petitpas

Good luck with your new job tomorrow, Amos!!! xxxxxx
And all the best with your scan :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Good luck Amos with your new job!! Xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Good luck with your scan today Amy xx


----------



## Amos2009

I could just shoot my husband. Of all nights for him to stay up late and come to bed late, why on my first night before my job.....He just woke me up and it's just 3:00 AM. I have had a whopping 3 hours of sleep. I wasn't getting up for 3 MORE HOURS............PISSED


----------



## jenny25

awww hun :( i know the feeling last night i had an awful sleep hun i got woken with pauls alarm at 6.30 this morning been awake since xx


----------



## Lianne1986

i need more sleep too. for sum reason im struggling to get to sleep unless im lay at the other end of the bed lol weird huh? x


----------



## babysimpson

Morning Everyone,

Congrats to Cherbare.

Thank you all for the support yesterday. There is still discharge but to reassure myself I used the CB digi test I had left and got 3+. Last Tuesday it was only 1-2 so I'm taking it as a good sign that baby is growing. Also last night when I took off my bra, my OH laughed as my boobs are expanding very fast and he said they are blue cos the veins are really showing now. They feel so heavy and extremely tender. I'm really hoping that because the test showed progression this morning and the symptoms are getting stronger that all is ok. Never got a call back from GP but I'm going to try and wait until next Thursday for the scan.

After all that each of us have been through, wouldn't it be nice to have a simple, no complications pregnancy rather than all these incidents to make us worry.


----------



## Charliemarina

oh girls i think it was one of them night for us all lol i woke about 5 times for my little one so in and out of bed all night then OH woke me at half 7 also with his alarm :hissy: think it be time for nap later with the little one for energy boost :haha; xxx
how is everyone feeling today then apart from tired, got admit this morning i felt very queasy seems to be fading now but after a tea i did NOT feel good lol xxxx

YAY im 5 weeks tomorrow girlies :) furthest iv gotten in 2 years since my MMC at 7 weeks :)


----------



## debgreasby

Going for a scan at 12.15 and to see a doctor this afternoon to be referred for counselling. Not coping in the slightest :(

Will update later x


----------



## fluffyblue

Ohh Deb hope u r ok thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

debgreasby said:


> Going for a scan at 12.15 and to see a doctor this afternoon to be referred for counselling. Not coping in the slightest :(
> 
> Will update later x

messaging u on FB now chick xxxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## lovehearts

deb - i hope you are ok :hugs: thinking of you xx


----------



## Amos2009

Deb- :hugs: hope you are ok

Babyattempt- expanding boobs are always good!

Lianne- honey, sleep wherever you need to Lol

Charlie- so excited for you. I know to get past milestones means the world. I am hoping to make one today as well :hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

thanks amos huns god luck today hunny and i got good feeling u WILL make that milestone today just know it :smug: xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks :hugs: 

Bad thing is, if it's good news or bad news I won't be able to update til I get home from work :( I hate this working stuff lol


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh debs I hope you feel better soon. Good luck at the scan xx


----------



## Charliemarina

Tulip said:


> So I thought whilst I was feeling a little positive/hopeful I would start a thread for us with EDD in the spring (well obviously that would depend where in the world we are :haha:).
> 
> Just a quick bit of my story. I had two children with no problems except pre-eclampsia, then 3rd baby my waters broke at 28+6 and 8 weeks later she was born sleeping due to medical negligence, just under a year later her little sister was born and since then (two years) I have had six miscarriages.
> 
> If any one wants to join me here (pleaseeeeeee :haha:) then I will add you to the list, it is just I dont feel able to join first tri.
> 
> I already love looking at the list :happydance:
> Tasha x
> 
> *Edit: Hi ladies I've taken on the thread with Tasha's blessing following the devastating news at her scan. Let's get you lot safely into second tri
> Sticky dust all round!
> Nic xxx
> 
> **February 2011*​
> 
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/aq6Fp1.pngRainbowpea * EDD 22nd * Scan 10th Aug - all good!
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/aq6Fp1.pngGoddess25 * EDD 22nd *
> ​
> *March 2011*​
> 
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/PQh4p1.pngeclipse_xo * EDD 4th * Scan 3rd Aug - all good! Next one *23rd Aug*
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/Rwimp1.pngLianne1986 * EDD 5th * Scan 30th July - all good! FHH 10th Aug! Next scan *2nd Sep*
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/WTZWp1.pngPippasdvision * EDD 6th * Scan 24th July - all good!
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/AuH0p1.pngFiredancer41 * EDD 10th * Scan 27th July - all good!
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/ETEOp1.pngVickieh1981 * EDD 11th * Scans 6th Aug & 12th Aug - all good! Next one *24th Aug*
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/ETEOp1.pngJuste3boys * EDD 11th*
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/6Ruzp1.pngchippyslady * EDD 12th * Scan 2nd Aug - all good!
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/6Ruzp1.pngBabyherd2 * EDD 12th *
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/6GzQp1.pngChimpette * EDD 13th * Scans 28th July & 11th Aug - all good! MW 20th Aug
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/rsBWp1.pngPosh * EDD 16th * MW appt 11th Aug
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/rsBWp1.pngMinimin * EDD 16th * Scans 3rd & 16th Aug - all good! Next one *9th Sep*
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/kpigp1.pngSmileyShazza * EDD 19th * Scan 17th Aug - all good! Next one *3rd Sep*
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/kpigp1.pngvickyd * EDD 19th * Scan 5th Aug - all good!
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/svMup1.pngMushmouth * EDD 21st * Scan 10th Aug - all good! Next one *3rd Sep*
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/svMup1.pngEpdTTC * EDD 21st * Scans 6th Aug & 12th Aug - all good!
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/VMKdp1.pngmislaww * EDD 23rd * Scan 9th Aug - all good!
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/XLsZp1.pngbumble b * EDD 29th *
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/O7pvp1.pngDebgreasby * EDD 31st * MW appt 11th Aug. Scan 12th Aug - all good! Next one *17th Sep*
> 
> *April 2011*​
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/z32ip1.pnglovehearts * EDD 2nd * Scan 17th Aug - all good! Next one *17th Sep*
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/2PQ5p1.pngParkgirl * EDD 3rd * 1st appt *1st Sep*
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/6bdpp1.pngPinksnowball * EDD 5th * Scan 19th Aug - all good! FM appt *23rd Sep*
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/S7udp1.pngMissMaternal * EDD 12th * MW appt *9th Sep*
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/0ae2p1.pngBeadette <3 * EDD 15th * Scan *26th Aug* MW appt 2nd Sep
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/aLACp1.pngbabyattempt3 * EDD 19th * Docs appt 19th Aug. Scan *2nd Sep*
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/90LKp1.pngAmos2009 * EDD 20th * Scan *23rd Aug*
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/aRI0p1.pngMummy2Angel * EDD 21st * MW appt 18th Aug - all good! Scan *2nd Sep*
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/LRplp1.pngjenny25 * EDD 23rd * Scan *2nd Sep*
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/cKqpp1.pngPetitpas * EDD 24th * Scan 16th Aug - all good! Next one *2nd Sep*
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/kyzup1.pngMrMojo1971 * EDD 27th * MW appt *1st Sep*
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/99Mip1.pngprgirl_cesca * EDD 28th *
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/OdIwp1.pngBrandiCanucks * EDD 29th *
> 
> Precious Angels....
> :angel: Africaqueen :angel:
> :angel: Tasha :angel:
> ​


tulip hunny im sad :sad2: as iv not been added to the list....:rofl: only messing but i really would like to be :) thanks hunny wen u have time no rush :)

im wat u call a lost sweet pea im hanging out of the pod woman!!!! LOL


----------



## babysimpson

Debs I really hope you feel better soon. Good luck for the scan.

Charlie - well done in reaching your milestone. It always feels good to be able to past past these. The furthest I got was 13wks6d so that will be an achievement if I can get past it.


----------



## Beadette

Tulip will add you Hun as soon as she gets on the laptop. Most of the time she comes on bnb on her iPhone which means she can't update that often. She'll add you asap though Hun so don't panic - she just has a lot on with maintaining both this thread and the winter babies, plus working full time. She's off work today but she's at hospital this morning so I expect she'll update when she gets back. Xx

deb - I'm so sorry you are not coping well hunny. Remember that I do only live 5 mins away if you ever want to meet for a cuppa and a chat. I'm a good listener! Good luck at your scan Hun! Please let us know how you get on! Lots of love to
you!!

AFM - I purposely stayed in bed this morning and fell back to sleep so I had less of today to contend with. Am very very frightened about tomorrow! Feel sick with anxiety but at the same time I do have hope!! Xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Going for a scan at 12.15 and to see a doctor this afternoon to be referred for counselling. Not coping in the slightest :(
> 
> Will update later x

I'm sorry sweetie. Just in general or not coping with the anxiety of being pregnant again?



Beadette said:


> Tulip will add you Hun as soon as she gets on the laptop. Most of the time she comes on bnb on her iPhone which means she can't update that often. She'll add you asap though Hun so don't panic - she just has a lot on with maintaining both this thread and the winter babies, plus working full time. She's off work today but she's at hospital this morning so I expect she'll update when she gets back. Xx
> 
> deb - I'm so sorry you are not coping well hunny. Remember that I do only live 5 mins away if you ever want to meet for a cuppa and a chat. I'm a good listener! Good luck at your scan Hun! Please let us know how you get on! Lots of love to
> you!!
> 
> AFM - I purposely stayed in bed this morning and fell back to sleep so I had less of today to contend with. Am very very frightened about tomorrow! Feel sick with anxiety but at the same time I do have hope!! Xxxx

I am sure it'll be fine tomorrow xx


----------



## jenny25

i just wanna hug everyone today<3 xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs: deb. X


----------



## SmileyShazza

Deb I hope the scan goes well for you, thinking of you :hugs:

It is so hard isn't it being preggers after a loss? I've been panicking again as my ms seems to have eased off a bit - my head tells me to get a grip and that it doesn't mean anything but it's hard not to worry :wacko:

I was trying to explain to OH last night that there never seems to be a happy medium, if I've got ms I feel like poo and am miserable and if I don't have ms I'm worrying that something is wrong :dohh:

Tell them to hurry up and get that bloody bed ready at Millbrook Neen! :wacko:


----------



## Charliemarina

its very odd that i feel like this towards being preg now, i have 2 kids and feel preg easily both time and no complication i call it text book pregnancy (apart from server sickness)
but since them iv had 4 MC and now being pregnant just scares life from me daily all day :( its odd coz my last 2 full term pregnancy's i dont even think MC crossed my mind....i so wish i could be like that again, although as the days pass from my af date im feeling more relaxed and now quite sick argh lol but yay for beans sticking girls :)


----------



## Swanny

Can I join please? Think I'm due around the 25th April. Newly pregnant after 3 previous m/c's and absolutely terrified!!! 

x


----------



## fluffyblue

It doesnt get any easier the further you get, you get past 12 weeks and this "phew im safer now" then the mind goes into overdrive into all the screening tests etc at 20weeks, im dreading my 20week scan more than the first one where we were desperate to see a HB. Ive bonded with him now and wouldnt know what do do with myself.

Does that make sense ???


----------



## petitpas

:hug: to Deb!!!!!!!

There really must have been something in the air, but then again it was full moon and that is known to cause loss of sleep. As for me, I sat bold upright in the middle of the night and ran to the bathroom only to figure out that I only DREAMED that ms had set in :rofl:
Got woken way too early by my room neighbour's repetitive country music alarm sound (which he/she did not switch off for a good twenty minutes I have you know!). The joys of travelling!

Big hugs and kisses to everyone else who needs them today xxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

fluffyblue said:


> It doesnt get any easier the further you get, you get past 12 weeks and this "phew im safer now" then the mind goes into overdrive into all the screening tests etc at 20weeks, im dreading my 20week scan more than the first one where we were desperate to see a HB. Ive bonded with him now and wouldnt know what do do with myself.
> 
> Does that make sense ???

totally makes sense hunny :hug:

thing is with my fear is not the scans as realistically iv had 1 scan that iv not seen a heart beat on but with my 2 kids i had loads of scans and everything was great, so i had more great scans that bad in past so i dont fear them at all BUT its the actual MC itself that scares me because realistically iv had more MC now than live babies so the MC out weighs the live babies hence giving me the FEAR, now does that make sense?? probs not but it so hard to explain i just think its crazy how everyone of us has experienced a loss or multiple losses yet we all fear the same thing but differently :wacko:

Jenny hunny :hugs: back to u huns i know the feeling about wanting hug everyone today, why are we all so far apart in the living world :hissy:


----------



## Beadette

Yes it makes sense! We all have different fears. Before I started spotting last Thursday the thought of bleeding or having a normal mc did not enter my mind at all. My fear was that like the last two times I would consider myself happily pregnant with no cause for concern until my world crashed down at the first scans. I've had 5 scans in the past 6-7 months and not one has been good news! I'm hoping my luck has changed!! X


----------



## babysimpson

The bleeding has started up again for me and it's fresh. Now needing to wear a pad ( Called EPAU as GP never got back yesterday and they said it's too early for a scan and they wouldn't be able to tell if it was good or bad. They are going by my past as I didn't lose until at least 7wks (1st time) so she's saying it's probably implantation bleeding and to try and relax as much as I can. She said it was up to me whether to stay on at work or not but I'm sitting at a desk 99% of the time so can relax any more than that.

I've not had a successful pregnancy so this just seems the norm to me. Sorry for moaning about it. There are many of you who have gone through a lot worse. Eight days to wait to find out if it's another MC on the way (if it hasn't happened before then)


----------



## debgreasby

Ok, i'm back.

Scan was perfect .. bubs is now measuring spot on 8+6 .. am so relieved. Obviously not out of the woods yet, but the fact that my dates match now make me feel a bit better.

Still going to see the doc later .. i need to sort myself out, i'm no use to DH or the kids while i'm so down and scared all the time.

Thanks for all the well wishes.

Hugs to those who need them x
 



Attached Files:







8+6.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 55


----------



## lovehearts

so so glad the scan went well deb. Had you already had one? I have major worries about my date being out by 2 days even though i know when i ovulated. iv tried to book a private scan for next week but everywhere is full! 

babyattempt3 - i hope the bleeding stops soon and it is just implantation. :hugs:
xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Lovehearts - i had a scan at 7 weeks and they said i was 6+1, so 6 days out which was a worry for me as the same happend in my last pregnancy. 2 days out i wouldn't be too worried x


----------



## Tulip

Oh girls we are having a combined wobble today aren't we? :hug: for each and every one of you. Glad bubs is measuring correctly Deb, I totally freaked out when I saw Patsy's status and couldn't get on BnB thinking you'd had bad news. Hope the doc helps xx

Patsy - you impatient young minx! I'll update everyone now.

Babyattempt, best of luck to you, hope all turns out to be IB xx

Love all round xxx


----------



## Beadette

I'm worried aout measurig out too. I'm going to be 6+6 by LMP but probably only 6+2 by O - am worried that they'll say there is nothing to see. Will be so stressful x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Swanny said:


> Can I join please? Think I'm due around the 25th April.

Welcome! :hugs:



Beadette said:


> My fear was that like the last two times I would consider myself happily pregnant with no cause for concern until my world crashed down at the first scans.

See I've had both experiences - bleeding out of the blue and miscarrying and thinking everything was fine (symptoms etc) and finding out at an early scan it was over. At the moment I'm quite zen about it all, no matter how much I test, prod my boobs, think I'm feeling sick, worry whenever I go to the loo they'll be blood, it's not going to make a blind bit of difference to the end result. All i've got to do is have faith that it's my time and everything will be fine.



babyattempt3 said:


> The bleeding has started up again for me and it's fresh. Now needing to wear a pad ( Called EPAU as GP never got back yesterday and they said it's too early for a scan and they wouldn't be able to tell if it was good or bad.

:nope: I hope the bleeding eases and its just a false alarm.



debgreasby said:


> Scan was perfect .. bubs is now measuring spot on 8+6 .. am so relieved. Obviously not out of the woods yet, but the fact that my dates match now make me feel a bit better.

Brilliant news! I'm sure everything will be fine, please just try and chill out a bit. I know it's easier said than done but it'll help in the long run :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Deb, did you go back to EPU? Was that a referral through your doc? Can I ask i you had an internal or abdominal scan both times? Sorry for all the questions Deb x


----------



## debgreasby

Beadette said:


> Deb, did you go back to EPU? Was that a referral through your doc? Can I ask i you had an internal or abdominal scan both times? Sorry for all the questions Deb x

It was a referral from MW to EPU. My normal MW is off, so i phoned the other one to see when she'd be back and had a total breakdown over the phone. She got me the scan to reassure me bless her. Poor woman was in the middle of a meeting too!

Just done battle with the receptionist at my doctors' to get put on the duty list for this afternoon. Apparently they can fit me in on the 6th ... erm NO! i was told i need to be seen TODAY stupid bint!!!!

It was a tummy scan both times... the girl doing the scans now has just trained, so she's really thorough. (she can't find ovaries very well though lol) and she has another person in with her double checking, so you get 2 people for the price of one!


----------



## Beadette

I'm thinking they may need to do an internal scan because they did both other times. Part of me is thinking its not such a good idea to have this scan tomorrow as it may cause more worry than reassurance if they measure me out. I'm working myself up again! Argh! x


----------



## debgreasby

I know what u mean hunni .. but look at it this way, if u are measuring small u get another scan in a week or 2 and hopefully bubs will have caught up :)


----------



## lovehearts

Prgirl - this quote from you is so true 'it's not going to make a blind bit of difference to the end result. All i've got to do is have faith that it's my time and everything will be fine.' i am going to repeat this to myself several times a day!

thanx deb. Im glad you measured right now. The lady that scanned me did say that its hard to measure when they are so small and that it could be 5 days either side of that. Im tempted to call my midwife and try and get reassurance scan but worried they will take my 12 week one away

xxxx


----------



## Beadette

That's true hun. I will just have to stop panicking and just deal with whatever is thrown at me tomorrow. I wont be able to look at that damn screen though unless someone tells me all is well.

My head is messing with me too - I keep dreaming of going for scans and they are always good news. Last night I even dreamt that they told me I was pregnant with twins.

It's a mind fuck this preggo lark!! xx


----------



## debgreasby

You're not wrong hunni! I started off all positive .. nothing i can do is gonna change things, no point worrying etc ... but as it gets closer to "the time" i just can't help it. Oh to be young and naive again!


----------



## jenny25

awww debs thats so great news honey im so over the moon for you <3

amy i hope today goes well xxx

i cant decide if i feel sick or im hungry its weird xx


----------



## lovehearts

Beadette said:


> It's a mind fuck this preggo lark!! xx

this quote is also very very true.

i have days of positive where i think i will make it and then i have days of pure fear!

xx


----------



## Lianne1986

im still 8 days away from my 12 week scan.

im too scared to go. it was at my 12 weekscan tht we found out my last pregnancy was a mmc. i will neva 4get when the lady put her hand on my leg and the look on her face when she sed "im really sorry the baby is really small and has no heartbeat"
baby measured 8wks 3days. i was meant to be 13 weeks pregnant. i will also be 13 weeks on monday so therefore be 13 weeks at my scan. 13 is such a bad number relating to tht pregnancy. i was supposed to be 13 weeks pregnant, my scan was 13th august, baby got cremated 13th september. 

those are the words im dreading. 

i feel so lucky tht i have have 2 children already. (one of which isnt biologically mine) but this will be DH 1st baby and i want this so much for him becuz hes such a great daddy to the 2 we have got.

sorry for moaning but im scared!!!


----------



## Tulip

Welcome to the madhouse to all our newbies - hope your scan today is fabulous, Mejoy!

Happy 11 weeks Posh!
Happy 10 weeks mislaww!
Happy 6 weeks Amy and Cherbare!
Happy 5 weeks MrMojo1971!

I *think* we're up to date. PHEW!
Vickie - have you got a date for your reinstated 14w scan babe?

Lots of love all round xxxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Nice blob Debs and so pleased your back on track with dates, its hard but u will get there xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Hi Girls! In a meeting, sneaking on my phone. Wanted to send big hugs to everyone. I panicked this am too thinking ms and sore boobs are gone. Trying to stay calm. Love you all. Hugs to Amos and girls with scans. Deb glad all is ok. Wish I could type more specifics to everyone but gotta go before I get busted. Just know I'm thinking of you all today.


----------



## jenny25

Tulip said:


> Welcome to the madhouse to all our newbies - hope your scan today is fabulous, Mejoy!
> 
> Happy 11 weeks Posh!
> Happy 10 weeks mislaww!
> Happy 6 weeks Amy and Cherbare!
> Happy 5 weeks MrMojo1971!
> 
> I *think* we're up to date. PHEW!
> Vickie - have you got a date for your reinstated 14w scan babe?
> 
> Lots of love all round xxxxx

my edd has now changed too 22nd april hun xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Back from the GP. He was really nice and is referring me to the assessment team urgently.
He actually acknowledged that what i had been through losing Charlie was traumatic, and that my feelings are understandable and that i do need some help.

Feeling a bit more positive for now, although i'm sure that will all change again x


----------



## Beadette

That's great that your GP was so understanding Deb x x x x


----------



## debgreasby

Just got to wait for the referral and try not to crack up completely x


----------



## Beadette

Like I said - if you need to talk to anyone - i'm not far away!! x


----------



## debgreasby

Thanks hun - we should go for coffee (decaff of course) when my lot back at school and you get a spare day :)


----------



## Beadette

yes that would be lovely hun! x


----------



## fluffyblue

i cud join ya both as I work up Nottingham way !! Thats if ya want me to :)


----------



## Tulip

Great news Deb - hoping for referral sooner rather than later xx Midlands meet tho - yay!

Jen - updated xx


----------



## jenny25

debgreasby said:


> Back from the GP. He was really nice and is referring me to the assessment team urgently.
> He actually acknowledged that what i had been through losing Charlie was traumatic, and that my feelings are understandable and that i do need some help.
> 
> Feeling a bit more positive for now, although i'm sure that will all change again x

thats great new debs i am pleased for you , try and not be too down on yourself hun i was the same when i lost paul i wont relax until im passed 24+3 xxx


----------



## jenny25

debgreasby said:


> Thanks hun - we should go for coffee (decaff of course) when my lot back at school and you get a spare day :)

2 hour train journy for me lol x


----------



## Charliemarina

yaaaay im on the list :haha:, xx
debs so happy for u huns knew everything would be great for ya had fab feeling, i do wish i wasnt a 3 hour drive away think id need caffinated coffee just to get there :rofl: xxxx


----------



## MEJOY

We have a peanut!!!:happydance:

Measured 6+4!! Heartbeat 119!! I got to hear it :cry:

Offical EDD 04/19/11 :happydance:

:cloud9:


----------



## debgreasby

Great news!!! xxx


----------



## Beadette

MEJOY said:


> We have a peanut!!!:happydance:
> 
> Measured 6+4!! Heartbeat 119!! I got to hear it :cry:
> 
> Offical EDD 04/19/11 :happydance:
> 
> :cloud9:

Excellent news hun - did it measure right for your own dates or have they changed slightly? xx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

:happydance: Deb & Mejoy - Great news on your scans !

I celebrated reaching 5 weeks by sneaking into the shops for a Clearblue Digi (don't tell my OH - all HPTs are now officially banned !!) Got my 3+ anyway so that has satisfied my poas habit for now !


----------



## MEJOY

Beadette said:


> Excellent news hun - did it measure right for your own dates or have they changed slightly? xx

Well, they kept the edd what I thought at 04/19/11, but I thought I should be 6+1 according to my lmp, but my little peanut measured at 6+4!! :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

thats great news about hb xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Wonderful news mejoy!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Beadette said:


> Like I said - if you need to talk to anyone - i'm not far away!! x




debgreasby said:


> Thanks hun - we should go for coffee (decaff of course) when my lot back at school and you get a spare day :)

Grrrrr if only I was still living in Mansfield :growlmad:

So happy that the scan went well Deb - lovely picture. I know exactly what you mean about the worry building up over time am starting to get litte anxious over my dating scan next week.

Am so pleased that your scan went well too Mejoy :hugs:

At the moment I am so glad I have you ladies to talk to. It's so hard in real life when not many (or any) people know you are pregnant - my mum is pretty useless, we don't really have that kind of relationship so we don't really chat that much about the in's and out's of pregnancy. A couple of friends know but they've either never been pregnant or haven't experienced a loss.

Without you lots I think I'd definitely be in the loony bin by now!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Swanny said:


> Can I join please? Think I'm due around the 25th April. Newly pregnant after 3 previous m/c's and absolutely terrified!!!
> 
> x

Congratulations and welcome to the thread. 



fluffyblue said:


> It doesnt get any easier the further you get, you get past 12 weeks and this "phew im safer now" then the mind goes into overdrive into all the screening tests etc at 20weeks, im dreading my 20week scan more than the first one where we were desperate to see a HB. Ive bonded with him now and wouldnt know what do do with myself.
> 
> Does that make sense ???

I am hoping once I get past 16 weeks I will start to relax but tbh I don't think I will really 



debgreasby said:


> Ok, i'm back.
> 
> Scan was perfect .. bubs is now measuring spot on 8+6 .. am so relieved. Obviously not out of the woods yet, but the fact that my dates match now make me feel a bit better.
> 
> Still going to see the doc later .. i need to sort myself out, i'm no use to DH or the kids while i'm so down and scared all the time.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes.
> 
> Hugs to those who need them x

That's great news and baby is back up to dates so double great. x



Beadette said:


> I'm worried aout measurig out too. I'm going to be 6+6 by LMP but probably only 6+2 by O - am worried that they'll say there is nothing to see. Will be so stressful x

You should do hun even by o date. I had my first scan at 6+1 and saw a teeny heartbeat.



debgreasby said:


> You're not wrong hunni! I started off all positive .. nothing i can do is gonna change things, no point worrying etc ... but as it gets closer to "the time" i just can't help it. Oh to be young and naive again!

Oooh that is me to a T. I am getting worse as the weeks go on. I keep snapping at the kids and feel rubbish. I am just waiting for things to go wrong. All the time praying for the baby to be okay. I love it so much now - it's hard to try and keep a bit distanced from things now I have had my NT scan and all went well. I keep reminding myself that Isabella was fine at this stage too.



Tulip said:


> Welcome to the madhouse to all our newbies - hope your scan today is fabulous, Mejoy!
> 
> Happy 11 weeks Posh!
> Happy 10 weeks mislaww!
> Happy 6 weeks Amy and Cherbare!
> Happy 5 weeks MrMojo1971!
> 
> I *think* we're up to date. PHEW!
> Vickie - have you got a date for your reinstated 14w scan babe?
> 
> Lots of love all round xxxxx

It's on the 7th September hun. xx



debgreasby said:


> Back from the GP. He was really nice and is referring me to the assessment team urgently.
> He actually acknowledged that what i had been through losing Charlie was traumatic, and that my feelings are understandable and that i do need some help.
> 
> Feeling a bit more positive for now, although i'm sure that will all change again x

That's great. I hope the appt comes through soon. I have one on the 2nd September that I haven't decided if I am going to yet. TBH I think I am doing ok but my consultant thinks differently and maybe I am not the right person to decide as I am not neutral.



Mrmojo1971 said:


> :happydance: Deb & Mejoy - Great news on your scans !
> 
> I celebrated reaching 5 weeks by sneaking into the shops for a Clearblue Digi (don't tell my OH - all HPTs are now officially banned !!) Got my 3+ anyway so
> that has satisfied my poas habit for now !

Great news. I stopped testing after getting my 3+ - I was scared it might start going backwards but tbh even these last few days I have been tempted to poas. I have to stop myself.



MEJOY said:


> Beadette said:
> 
> 
> Excellent news hun - did it measure right for your own dates or have they changed slightly? xx
> 
> Well, they kept the edd what I thought at 04/19/11, but I thought I should be 6+1 according to my lmp, but my little peanut measured at 6+4!! :happydance:Click to expand...

That's great - always good news to be moved forward a bit.


----------



## Pippasdvision

Sorry to do this again Tulip had my 12 week scan and I now have an EDD of 3rd March lol


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Has anyone else has burning nipples? I've always had sore boobs during pregnancy, but my nipples literally feel like they're burning. They seem to be permanently erect too and rubbing on my clothes/bra.

Ouch.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Not burning but they are killing me when I am breastfeeding Maff.


----------



## EpdTTC

Welcome Swanny!

Congrats Mejoy! Excellent news!

Amos-hope you are doing okay and that things went well with both your first day at the new job and your scan!

Thinking of you BabyAttempt


----------



## braijackava

Hi! Hope its not to late to join. I am due March 22, 2011, but will probably be induced a couple weeks early. Just saw the baby and heard the heartbeat yesterday!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## Amos2009

Deb- so glad your scan went well! :hugs:

Babyattempt- so hope your bleeding stops. Read the next part of my story- maybe it will give you some hope. 

Ok....as you know I started my new job today so I have been DYING to get home to tell you all. 
I GOT TO SEE A HEARTBEAT TODAY FOR THE FIRST TIME IN SIX PREGNANCIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have been bleeding so bad yesterday and today I really expected to go in there and see NOTHING. The sonographer dug around for a minute and I saw the sac still there. SHOCK #1. Well then she says, I am so sorry- can you excuse me, I feel my period leaking!! She is so sweet so of course I said- go take care of your business!! When she came back, she kept digging around . I already told her about the bleeding and she knew about my losses and the next thing she said was- you are not going to believe this. I was expecting her to say something was wrong with her machine, or she was leaking again or something. Then there were those words- there is a heartbeat! Of course I said- what- you mean mine? LOL NO.....look. AND SHE SHOWED ME THE HEARTBEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was hard to find because the baby is still up high and right in my uterus, but IT WAS THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am just still in so much shock. No reason they could see on the scan for my bleeding so they said- maybe you are just going to be one of those that bleeds through the first trimester!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know I am missing some posts, so I will go back and read now. Just had to shout this from the mountaintop!!!!!


----------



## Mrmojo1971

:wohoo: Amos - so happy for you !!


----------



## EpdTTC

OMG! OMG! Crying for you Amos! Honey I am so so happy for you!!!

I had a couple weeks of off and on bleeding/spotting in weeks 6-9. I think it just happens sometimes. This baby wants to be yours!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks EPD. It just seems unreal.


----------



## petitpas

Yeaaaaay!
Amos, Deb, congratulations on your scans!!!!! :wohoo:

Beadette - :hug: not long to go now. Will be thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Pippa!! Are they going to give up moving you now? :rofl: At least baby may arrive on ONE of your due dates! x

Meredith - FABULOUS news!

Welcome to another newbie! I'll update the let next time I'm on the PC x

And finally..... OMG OMG OMG Amy!! So happy for you! Clever little Tweetie! xxxxxxx

To my darling Neen..... We're all holding your hand today. Third time's a charm baby xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Absolutely fantastic news Amy im so pleased for you and hope the good news continues, see there is a God x

And Neen am thinking of you today and hope this is your turn too xxxx


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on for awhile...

Good news Amy i'm so pleased for you.

Good luck for all the scans coming up.

I can't believe I'm nearly 12 weeks, I don't seem to feel pregnant anymore, I think my symptoms have died down now, so really looking forward to my scan next week.

Hope you all have good days today!

xxxx


----------



## Beadette

Amy I'm so made up for you!! Excellent news! Xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Whooooooooooooooop Amy!

Neens, thinking of you today hunni, hugest hugs!!!


----------



## jenny25

omg amy so happy for you , i have been wearing pauls rosary beads im not catholic but its about time i put my faith in god xxxx

good luck neens today xxxxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Amy that is the best news :happydance: you must be absolutely over the moon so pleased for you hun :hugs:

Hoping and praying for you today Neen my lovely :hugs: xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

YAY for amy!

Good luck today neen xx


----------



## babysimpson

Amy - that has really helped thank you. Almost in tears reading it.

Good luck today neen

Update on me is that things have eased down yet again. I was determined last night to see this as the start of a miscarriage so accepted that it may all be over. My darling OH thinks differently and he actually has it in his head that we are having twins again. Reason being is my symptoms are really strong and in the last week I have put on half a stone!!! I lost two stone in the last year and I'm still being careful with my food intake but I seem to be getting very bloated very quickly. Boobs are now getting so tender and heavy that I think I'm going to have to start wearing a bra at night for support. I was crying and laughing last night because they were so sore and tender. OH was laughing at how big they are. He's been great and this time round has been really protective of me.


----------



## Rainbowpea

Wow so pleased for you Amos, that is amazing news! Good luck today beadette xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

omg Amos, that's amazing news!!!!!!!! i'm soooooo happy for you!!!!


sneaking in here again, i got my embryo transfer yesterday so i'm PUPO now hehe,
everyone pls keep fingers crossed this little one implants properly over the next few days
so i can officially join you all here!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Fx'd TB xxx


----------



## Charliemarina

Tulip said:


> I totally freaked out when I saw Patsy's status and couldn't get on BnB thinking you'd had bad news. Hope the doc helps xx
> 
> Patsy - you impatient young minx! I'll update everyone now.


awww huns everything is fine just sickness kicking in faster than the normal for me but thank u for worrying about me :kiss:
and im very impatient arnt i :haha: xxxxx

so glad everyones scan went well and all measurements of beans are good good good!! :)

well i reached my milestone today girl 5 WEEKS :dance: just hope the next week flys by as fast as this one did and as nice as this one did lol :)

how are all girlies feeling this morning xx


----------



## Charliemarina

Amos2009 said:


> Deb- so glad your scan went well! :hugs:
> 
> Babyattempt- so hope your bleeding stops. Read the next part of my story- maybe it will give you some hope.
> 
> Ok....as you know I started my new job today so I have been DYING to get home to tell you all.
> I GOT TO SEE A HEARTBEAT TODAY FOR THE FIRST TIME IN SIX PREGNANCIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have been bleeding so bad yesterday and today I really expected to go in there and see NOTHING. The sonographer dug around for a minute and I saw the sac still there. SHOCK #1. Well then she says, I am so sorry- can you excuse me, I feel my period leaking!! She is so sweet so of course I said- go take care of your business!! When she came back, she kept digging around . I already told her about the bleeding and she knew about my losses and the next thing she said was- you are not going to believe this. I was expecting her to say something was wrong with her machine, or she was leaking again or something. Then there were those words- there is a heartbeat! Of course I said- what- you mean mine? LOL NO.....look. AND SHE SHOWED ME THE HEARTBEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was hard to find because the baby is still up high and right in my uterus, but IT WAS THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I am just still in so much shock. No reason they could see on the scan for my bleeding so they said- maybe you are just going to be one of those that bleeds through the first trimester!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I know I am missing some posts, so I will go back and read now. Just had to shout this from the mountaintop!!!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

i woke up gaggin and a little sick this morning first time since sat/sun i also have a bloat ha ha who wants too see my baby bloat hahahaha xxx


----------



## jenny25

tinybutterfly said:


> omg Amos, that's amazing news!!!!!!!! i'm soooooo happy for you!!!!
> 
> 
> sneaking in here again, i got my embryo transfer yesterday so i'm PUPO now hehe,
> everyone pls keep fingers crossed this little one implants properly over the next few days
> so i can officially join you all here!!!

good luck my darling xxxx


----------



## babysimpson

TinyPrincess - got everything crossed for you.


----------



## Vickieh1981

That is superb news Amy.

Neen - good luck today.

AFM - freaking out. Had some brown spotting this morning. Not much at all but because of losing Isabella after having had a successful scan at 11 weeks and hearing the heartbeat after that too I am terrified.

Am waiting for the midwife to call. Can't find baby on doppler. I know that doesn't mean anything as it's early.


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: vickie , hope all is ok :)


----------



## Charliemarina

Vickieh1981 said:


> That is superb news Amy.
> 
> Neen - good luck today.
> 
> AFM - freaking out. Had some brown spotting this morning. Not much at all but because of losing Isabella after having had a successful scan at 11 weeks and hearing the heartbeat after that too I am terrified.
> 
> Am waiting for the midwife to call. Can't find baby on doppler. I know that doesn't mean anything as it's early.


spotting is ok hunny as long as ur not cramping, in fact this morning myself i lost alot of cm which was tinged slightly brown red but i remember having this with my daughter actually alot worse than this and she is nearly 3 now :)
got admit though it has shook me somewhat too but i have stay strong and for now i still have symptoms and still feel sick so im hoping it wont turn to anything more, stay calm hunny see what MW says oh and by way dopplers this early can be hard to find baby with they say can be used from 9 weeks but if honest the further u get the easier baby is to find :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

Charliemarina said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> That is superb news Amy.
> 
> Neen - good luck today.
> 
> AFM - freaking out. Had some brown spotting this morning. Not much at all but because of losing Isabella after having had a successful scan at 11 weeks and hearing the heartbeat after that too I am terrified.
> 
> Am waiting for the midwife to call. Can't find baby on doppler. I know that doesn't mean anything as it's early.
> 
> 
> spotting is ok hunny as long as ur not cramping, in fact this morning myself i lost alot of cm which was tinged slightly brown red but i remember having this with my daughter actually alot worse than this and she is nearly 3 now :)
> got admit though it has shook me somewhat too but i have stay strong and for now i still have symptoms and still feel sick so im hoping it wont turn to anything more, stay calm hunny see what MW says oh and by way dopplers this early can be hard to find baby with they say can be used from 9 weeks but if honest the further u get the easier baby is to find :)Click to expand...

I am cramping a bit. I am so scared. I don't want to lose another baby- it's not fair. :cry:

Why is it taking them so long to call me?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Sometimes when I'm cramping I find that I actually need to do an, ahem, number two!


----------



## vickyd

Vickie hun, i cramp several times a day and like what Cesca said usually it means i need a bowel movement. MMC or MC usually happens due to a chromosomal abnormality, your NT scan was perfect like half of what mine was!!!! Im sure everything is ok babes


----------



## Charliemarina

Vickieh1981 said:


> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> That is superb news Amy.
> 
> Neen - good luck today.
> 
> AFM - freaking out. Had some brown spotting this morning. Not much at all but because of losing Isabella after having had a successful scan at 11 weeks and hearing the heartbeat after that too I am terrified.
> 
> Am waiting for the midwife to call. Can't find baby on doppler. I know that doesn't mean anything as it's early.
> 
> 
> spotting is ok hunny as long as ur not cramping, in fact this morning myself i lost alot of cm which was tinged slightly brown red but i remember having this with my daughter actually alot worse than this and she is nearly 3 now :)
> got admit though it has shook me somewhat too but i have stay strong and for now i still have symptoms and still feel sick so im hoping it wont turn to anything more, stay calm hunny see what MW says oh and by way dopplers this early can be hard to find baby with they say can be used from 9 weeks but if honest the further u get the easier baby is to find :)Click to expand...
> 
> I am cramping a bit. I am so scared. I don't want to lose another baby- it's not fair. :cry:
> 
> Why is it taking them so long to call me?Click to expand...

got to admit im starting to worry now too, im not cramping anymore than the norm iv had for last week since :bfp: but like urself i cannot bare to lose another baby, if i do this is IT i WILL give up, if i lose again it will be num 5 and i CANNOT lose another :(
i havent had any more since i went loo it was like normal fertile runny cm but tinged in bits pinkish /brown, i was gonna ring docs but if they sent me for scan at 5 weeks i really doubt u would see anything much, i think im going to ride out next few days and pray its just normal spotting that i had with daughter try and get to 6 weeks and if still happening then go for scan :(


----------



## debgreasby

Hang in there xxx


----------



## Beadette

WE HAVE A HEARTBEAT!!!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:



I am over the moon.

I have been paralysed with fear this morning. I did not sleep properly at all. 

We got to EPU at about 10.50am - the walk up to it was horrific because it just reminded me of every other time we've been there which was obviously bad news.

The lady took me into the room and started asking me some questions - she was lovely. Askedbout my losses and when my LMP was. I told her that even though LMP said I was 6+6 I was more likely 6+2. She told me what you all did - about how there might not be much to see with i being early.

I tol her about the spotting. She said that given *my* dates it could well be implantation spotting.

They then took me in. I laid on the bed and shut my eyes tightly and looked away.

Within a minute of her pressing on my full bladder she said "Ok do you want to look now" and there was a little bean beating away!!!!!! 

I burst in to sobs and so did Bead and the scan lady and the trainee and the nurse were all really emotional. They were so happy for us. It was the trainee's first scan she'd observed so i'm happy it was a good one. The sonographer then tried to take pictures but I was sobbing/laughing and bean kept disappearing from view! lol

I got 2 pictures though:

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/scan2.jpg


https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/scan1.jpg


Scan notes say:

"Normal shaped anteverted uterus containing a gestation sac, yolk sac and single live embryo. CRL 6.6mm - 6 weeks 3 days. No adnexal masses, cysts or free fluid seen."

They were so lovely and even said that if I wanted they would give me another reassurance scan in a fortnight so that I didn't have too long to wait until my 12 weeks scan.

Please god let this Beany stick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x x x x x

Thank you for all your support and love x x x x x x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh what wonderful news!!!!! I am so so happy for you!


----------



## debgreasby

Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop!

Hunni i am so freaking happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop!


----------



## fluffyblue

Brilliant news hun, so pleased for you.

Patsy hang on in there babe, how many good news stories have we heard so far, you are gonna be ok.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

:yipee: Fabulous news Beadette !


----------



## jenny25

thats fab news i still have 7 days to wait even at that my scan is not till 5pm :( im tryin to sneak in a sneaky scan though maybe for tuesday at a private hospital xx


----------



## Amos2009

I am about to dash off to work, but had to say 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Neen!!!!

Vickie- hope all is ok. :hugs::hugs:

I am bleeding good again this morning. But.....not giving up!!!!!!

Love you ladies- I will have to get back on here in 8 long hours when I get off work!!!!


----------



## jenny25

dont worry amy everything will be fine babe xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Woohoooooooooo!

Fantastic news beadette, completely made up for you!

xxxx


----------



## MEJOY

whooohoooo Beadette!!!! I am so stinkin happy for you!!! Your post made me cry :cry:

This beanie is going to stick!!!!:happydance:


----------



## babysimpson

Fab news Beadette!!! Seeing that heartbeat really helps

Amos - I don't know about you but I'm getting annoying of this constant on/off bleeding.


----------



## lovehearts

great news beadette :)

xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Amos, thats is brilliant news!!!! I am so pleased!!

Vickie i really hope everything is ok...any updates? xx


----------



## Charliemarina

hey girls well i went for a nap felt shattered by 2pm and have had no more tinged cm since, i went onto cow and gate site and spoke to a pregnancy advisor on there live chat (fab by the way) and she said it could be old blood from implantation or the sex me and OH had 5 days ago either way i feel loads better for the chat with her.
beadette- i do hope it settles for u soon hunny scary isnt it xx
amy- hang in there hun bean clearly isnt going anywhere anytime soon :wohoo: xxxxx


----------



## Perdita

Well, had a scan yesterday so today am 12 weeks exactly - EDD 10/03/11. It's scary but taking it as it comes!
Hope everyone is keeping well and managing to keep the panic down to a gentle simmer!!
xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Just had my full blood test results back which my Dr did three weeks ago as he was concerned after my latest miscarriage (and my horrible medical history with girlie bit problems) 

EVERYTHING IS NORMAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dr said I have just been so unbelievably unlucky and that statistically from here after a normal blood reading it is highly unlikely I will miscarry again. I hope he's right.

He's refered me to the midwife and requested an early scan. I reminded him that I did that last time and they wouldn't scan me and I ended up having to pay privately otherwise I wouldn't have found out until 12weeks it was over, and he said to contact him when I'm 8-9 weeks if they won't do an early scan and he'll call in some favours at the hospital. Again, I hope he's right.

I feel like one major milestone is over with. I have so many more to get through in the next 7 weeks, but I feel on cloud 9 at the moment!!


----------



## mislaww

Yay Beadette! So happy for you - I know it's been a tough ride. 

Amos - still thinking about you. Glad you're being positive - I'm sure you'll be fine! PMA all the way.

I had some light spotting over the weekend - I'm with babyattempt - SO sick of this spotting. Fortunately, it went away after a couple hours. And, a couple days later, after just a few minutes of searching, we heard a little heartbeat on the doppler last night! WOOOO!

Our next ultrasound is September 14. Now that I've heard that heartbeat, I'm not nearly as nervous! 

Hope you're all well, ladies!


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm miserable. I have been feeling crap all day.

The midwife said they won't scan for spotting. She was very nice and said she has been through exactly the same as me (I knew that as she was the one who brought round the photos they took of Isabella in the mortuary and she mentioned it then) and that she wouldn't have relaxed in her next pg from being told brown spotting is normal.

She said just please try to relax. I have been going mental though - must have tried to find the heartbeat about 5 times, I have only managed once and that was the day before the scan.

I can't bear another 12 days waiting to see if things are wrong. Yet if I go for another private one everyone is going to think I am a dick.


----------



## MEJOY

Amos....sorry I am bit behind but.....AWESOME news about the heart beat!!!:happydance: Hang in there it sounds like this little beanie is :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: Vickie xxx


----------



## Beadette

Vickie i'm so sory you are feeling so shite! Sending hugs x x x x x


----------



## jenny25

hun if you want a private scan go for it no one will think that of you hun 

ive been feelin crappy all day too and i think i had 2 pink spots from wippin when i went to the loo now its got me para :( xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Yay Beadette! Awesome news on your scan.

Great news on the bloodwork prgirl.

Vickie, I am sending you hugs. Chances are that things are fine but I also know that me saying that isn't going to make you feel better. If you can and want to get a private scan, go for it. I don't think anyone will care and if they do, so what. This is about you and your sanity and you have to do what will put your mind at ease. I just had an awesome scan on Monday and after a good scan, I feel excited and happy for a few days but the further away I get from the good scan, I start to worry again and I will not be okay until I have my next scan and know that things are okay. I'm really beginning to think that spotting is so so normal throughout pregnancy. I know it doesn't seem normal for any of us who have had losses but it really is amazing how the majority of us have had or are having spotting. I always think of the show "I didn't know I was pregnant" on TLC here in the states. Many of the women say they didn't know they were pregnant because they had their period every month the whole time they were pregnant. Well obviously it wasn't their period but they must have had enough spotting/bleeding every month to think it was their period. I don't know if any of this helps, just know, you are not alone in all of your worry. I'm thinking of you hun.

Thinking of you too Charlie, Babyattempt, Jenny, and Amos-hope any signs of spotting have subsided.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Thanks hun. I don't think anyone here would think I was being stupid because everyone has had a loss but those who haven't must just think I am a paranoid wreck (which I am I guess)


----------



## Beadette

No one would think that Vickie - if your booking a provate scan you are paying for the service anyway - It's nothing to do with anyone else why you are having another. Think of yourself darling, not others x x x x x x


----------



## jenny25

It's not happened again so far maybe I was seeing things cause I didn't have my glasses on I'm blind as a bat i've taken myself too bed just sitting watching " I didn't know I was pregnant" on discovery home and health it amazes me xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm not impressed with how many of us have had bleeding/spotting. It all needs to bugger off so we can chill.

I think I am going to book a scan for next week - maybe just not tell anyone though


----------



## roonsma

Sorry to hear you're going through a shitty time Vickie, i'm sure your scan will help you feel better x :hugs:

I've got my private NT scan next tues, i was looking forward to it but as it gets nearer i'm starting to get myself worked up, i just can't ever see this getting easier?

Hi to all the other ladies x


----------



## EpdTTC

I concur...the spotting/bleeding needs to bugger off! It totally amplifies our already existing fear and panic.


----------



## petitpas

:wohoo: So PLEASED for Beadette :kiss:
Going off to check out your journal, too :D


----------



## Amos2009

Babyattempt- I am more than SICK of bleeding. I am doing it every morning. And I don't mean just spotting. A full blown bleed. And every morning I say the same thing- well, here it comes I am mc. But by every afternoon it has stopped. Soooo......I will put up with bleeding every freaking day if it means in the end I will have a baby! I just wish emotionally and mentally I could convince myself things just might be ok ya know?

Vickie- girl- go get you a scan. You will be paying for it, so who cares what anyone else thinks? Plus- I am sure the people that do the scans are used to women being scared. You know they have to see it all the time from women who have had losses. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs: To everyone!


----------



## mislaww

Vickie - we're all paranoid wrecks too! Go for the scan - if it helps you and you can afford it - who cares what others think!?

Stupid spotting. It's not fair. My cousin - a somewhat recovered drug addict, waiting to go to prison for drug dealing (not joking!), a full 5 years older than me and way unhealthier drugs aside - is also pregnant. We went to dinner the other night and she's eating all the things we're all avoiding. Hers has been an uncomplicated, worry free pregnancy. Not fair.


----------



## jenny25

everything seems fine today i think it may have been my imagination oh dear im such worrier :( though my hormones are really whack right now i think last night they were the worst that they have ever been omg i feel so bad i totally snapped at paul and chewed his head off he was really bugging me x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

:hugs: vickieh x


----------



## Tulip

Jenny, no more examining the toilet paper please! A quick glance is enough to tell you if something is wrong :hug:

Think we're all updated - best of luck to Minimin for her babybond scan today :kiss: and to Susan for her 'proper' MW appointment! xxx


----------



## Beadette

Good luck minimin!!! Thinking of you hunny xxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

jenny25 said:


> It's not happened again so far maybe I was seeing things cause I didn't have my glasses on I'm blind as a bat i've taken myself too bed just sitting watching " I didn't know I was pregnant" on discovery home and health it amazes me xx

love that programma got admit though dont belive word of it :rofl: only because my pregs are so dam horrid to me i cant miss them :rofl:

ok serious now hun about ur spotting dont panic, yesterday and day b4 i had what i call "tinged" cm, it was usual cm tinged light pink/brown colour i had it once on each day but this morning nothing :) it seems to be normal (wish it bloody wouldnt happen though lol), i spoke to a lady yesterday on cow and gate web site u can have a live chat with a preg advisor, she was very nice and fast with answers she even said it could be old blood from implant only making its way out now or old blood from previous sex we have had, i felt much better, would u like the link hunny?? :kiss:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Good luck today Minimin :flower:

:hugs: to all those that need them. I could do with one too - not feeling so good today myself. All my symptoms have disapeared in the space of a couple of days and I just don't feel pregnant anymore :( I am getting anxious about our scan next Friday - all I can think about is what happened in that bloody scan room last time and having to go through all that again :cry:

We are so close to second tri now and OH and I said that if anything happened now it would be so much harder than last time because we have seen the heartbeat. I'm just hoping that I am just worrying for no reason.

At least I'm going away for a few days tomorrow to Norfolk and maybe a break away from everything will take my mind off things a bit.


----------



## Tulip

Honeybun, your placenta is taking over - it's perfect timing to start feeling better. Please don't let it spoil your holiday xxxx

Vickie how are you doing this morning babes? x


----------



## jenny25

Charliemarina said:


> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> It's not happened again so far maybe I was seeing things cause I didn't have my glasses on I'm blind as a bat i've taken myself too bed just sitting watching " I didn't know I was pregnant" on discovery home and health it amazes me xx
> 
> love that programma got admit though dont belive word of it :rofl: only because my pregs are so dam horrid to me i cant miss them :rofl:
> 
> ok serious now hun about ur spotting dont panic, yesterday and day b4 i had what i call "tinged" cm, it was usual cm tinged light pink/brown colour i had it once on each day but this morning nothing :) it seems to be normal (wish it bloody wouldnt happen though lol), i spoke to a lady yesterday on cow and gate web site u can have a live chat with a preg advisor, she was very nice and fast with answers she even said it could be old blood from implant only making its way out now or old blood from previous sex we have had, i felt much better, would u like the link hunny?? :kiss:Click to expand...

thanks hun im signed up to cow and gate :D:D im gonna go on a speak to them anyway 

i got my midwife appointment through today its for my booking appointment 1st september 4.30 so looks like wed and thus will be really busy at the hospital x


----------



## babysimpson

Morning everyone

Good luck to those with scans and appts.

Big hugs to all that need them.

Amos - You are going through a worse time than me and you've seen a heartbeat so that is keeping me a little bit positive. The bleeding is still on and off and changes colour constantly. Like you say it's bad in the morning then by afternoon there is nothing. I am counting myself lucky when comparing myself to you as (Fingers crossed) I've not had a full blown bleed yet. been close to it but it stopped within the hour.

It's so not fair that people who don't want kids, people who have one-night stands, and people who really shouldn't be allowed to have kids are all able to get pregnant easily and have a hassle free pregnancy. A girl I know has got knocked up, don't think she knows who the dad is but has had a perfect pregnancy so far and bought her cot a few weeks back. I've done everything that was suggested that I should do, waited a year just to be 100% certain my body had recovered, lost 2 stone but yet still have problems from day 1. I'm just hoping that for all of us, the bleeding / spotting is temporary and that our babies are growing strong.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Thanks everyone for how lovely you all were over my paranoia yesterday.

Am still feeling paranoid. Tried to find the heartbeat but couldn't. However I did hear the baby kicking the doppler - it's a distinctive noise so I am pretty sure.

I have booked a scan for tomorrow lunchtime. I wanted it Monday so it was half way between this and the next scan but they couldn't so tomorrow it is.


----------



## babysimpson

really glad you got one Vickie and hopefully this will ease your mind just enough to get you to the next scan.

I'm considering getting a doppler but don't know which one is best. Any ideas?


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm not sure, I have the Hi-bebe BT200. I found Isabella from 12+3 on that but can't seem to find this one very easily yet.


----------



## +tivethoughts

Hi ladies, 

I realise I'm really late in joining.... but room for one more? :)

I'm currently 7 weeks pg after a miscarriage in March this year - trying to relax this time round. My EDD is 15th Apr 11. 

How are you all doing? 

Siobhan xx


----------



## babysimpson

Welcome Siobhan, don't think you're late in joining.


----------



## Charliemarina

:hi: Siobhan welcome to the thread, and ur defo not late in joining and theres always room for one more april sweet pea :winkwink: xxxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

babyattempt3 said:


> really glad you got one Vickie and hopefully this will ease your mind just enough to get you to the next scan.
> 
> I'm considering getting a doppler but don't know which one is best. Any ideas?

I found babe on doppler at 9 weeks using the Angel Sounds, its a brill one, I also got the HiBebe but didnt get the HB on that till 14w. 

You can get the Angel Sounds for about £25.00 on amazon its worth the money though xx


----------



## babysimpson

I'm really considering it as I'm doing a scrapbook for myself and one for my mum. I only get to see my family once or twice a year (three if I'm lucky) due to work and money. This will be her first granchild and I'd love to capture whatever I can on to a CD to include in the book. That way she can hear her granchild's heartbeat even though she won't be there at any of the appts to hear it. I think Angelsounds was the one I was recommended before but that was a year ago so wasn't sure if things had changed.


----------



## Vickieh1981

fluffyblue said:


> babyattempt3 said:
> 
> 
> really glad you got one Vickie and hopefully this will ease your mind just enough to get you to the next scan.
> 
> I'm considering getting a doppler but don't know which one is best. Any ideas?
> 
> I found babe on doppler at 9 weeks using the Angel Sounds, its a brill one, I also got the HiBebe but didnt get the HB on that till 14w.
> 
> You can get the Angel Sounds for about £25.00 on amazon its worth the money though xxClick to expand...

I looked at that but it says it is for use from 14 weeks so I didn't want to get it and freak out more. I had a teeny couple of spots of bright red blood today :cry:


----------



## Beadette

Oh Vickie hun. I know you are worried darling - like any of us would be. It is probably nothing but I would forget what my midwife said and get myself to A&E if I was that panicked! You need to look after number 1! We spend too long worrying about others and what other people will think. I would go to A&E and say that you have been bleeding and are so very very anxious because of your history. They should send you to EPU for a scan. Either that or go straght to EPU. Its harder for someone to turn you away in person than on the phone!!!!

Lots of love and hugs to you! x x x x


----------



## debgreasby

I agree with Neens Vickie... go get seen or you'll drive yourself crazy xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

There's not much point. With seeing them the earliest I will get scanned would be tuesday because of the bank holiday. I have booked mine for tomorrow so it'll be quicker that way.

I feel crampy today. I know they have a growth spurt this week so am hoping it's that but PMA is leaving me fast.

I hate the person I have become since losing Isabella - I was never this way before.


----------



## Charliemarina

vicki huns thers many things that can cause a few red spots let me reassure u for a min with my story with my daughter....

i was only 6 weeks preg but i was already in hosp wen this happened i was being treated for dehydration from hyperemesis (horrific sickness)...anyways.....
OH left the ward and i was asked to provide a urine sample to check my dehydration levels so off i went to the loo in NO pain at all....i pulled down my knickers an found about 6-10 red spots (bright red) of blood there i didnt even get to wee b4 running back out into the ward like a nutter shouting im losing my baby in absolute tears.......
i went in for scan and she was fine it was due to me vomiting so much i was bursting blood vessels inside my vagina :blush: they also went on to tell me this........
during preg so much blood rushes down "there" that its very easy to burst vessel...even pushing too hard for a poo can cause it (iv had that too wen constipated) EVEN sneezing believe it or not can make this happen so please dont panic hunny, get urself off to docs or EPU and make urself feel better hunny, we are all here waiting for u wen u get back to comfort u ok, i hope my story may give u a reason for ur spots :) xxxxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

Vickieh1981 said:


> There's not much point. With seeing them the earliest I will get scanned would be tuesday because of the bank holiday. I have booked mine for tomorrow so it'll be quicker that way.
> 
> I feel crampy today. I know they have a growth spurt this week so am hoping it's that but PMA is leaving me fast.
> 
> I hate the person I have become since losing Isabella - I was never this way before.


firstly :hug: i know how ur feeling babes :( i had 2 children straight forward no complications so i never ever thought getting preg again was something scary......then i had my MMC at 7 weeks :( it was gutting, i was scared to point of no return at the next bfp which again sadly ended by 5 weeks......after this second MC i went on to have a chemical then another MC which was again at 5 weeks so u can imagine me now knicker checking and everything to extent its giving me head ache, every pull pain or bit of spotting im getting (which stopped today i think) is killing me and im instantly thinking its over and winding myself up.....this is soooo not me in pregnancy but sadly it is now, its not our faults girls wat can we expect from our brains we have angels we will never forget and our new beans mean everything to us to extent we would give ANYTHING just to know it will work out 100%, im so glad i have u ladies or i DO think id be going insane by now :wacko:...hang in there girls our babys WILL be full term and healthy i know because i made a deal with the man upstairs for us all :) xxxxxx


----------



## Minimin

hi ladies :wave:

Welcome new ladies! I have been MIA for a few days as I have been busy and still not had a chance to catch up on this thread. It moves so fast !!!

Had a private scan this afternoon for reassurance and we saw babba- very happy and moving around! Measuring 11w and HB of 173! The sonographer was really nice and also eased my fears by saying the nuchal fold looked thin and should be all ok! Bladder was present- so Kidneys should be working well. Babba had all its bits and pieces and also manage to wave! :)

Next one on the 9th of sept which is my NHS '12w' one- I think that is the proper Nuchal one.

Hope your all good:)


----------



## debgreasby

Hurrah for good scan Min!!


----------



## Tulip

YAY for a great scan Min!

Welcome to the madhouse Siobhan, you're not late at all! Dive right on in xxx


----------



## Charliemarina

YAY min hun so happy for u :dance: xxx


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

I've been thread lurking here for a bit, and since things still seem to be hanging in I'd *love* to be added. We got a long awaited :bfp: on August 14, the EDD is April 19, our hCG test doubled nicely, and I'm a member of the seemingly popular September 2nd scan club (our first scan!), so this time next week I hope to be breathing a big sigh of relief. 

I'm a bleeder too, if anyone wants additional reassurance that it can end up just fine. I had what I thought was my usual cycle throughout the first trimester with my (now 5, and very healthy) son, though not with the m/c back in December. It's started again this week, and although it threw me for a frantic loop at first, it's tapered off and I'm thinking that's what I do during a healthy pregnancy. And I'm _really_ hoping for a healthy pregnancy, we've had our fingers crossed for a long time and over some big bumps. Now the only big bump I want to see is the one growing under my belly button.

SO glad to be here. Congratulations everyone.


----------



## Tulip

Congratulaions BumpyRide and welcome to Millbrook's PAL ward :rofl: I'll add you in the morning x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh next thursday will be a nervous but exciting day :D My scan was at 2pm but called and changed it to 10.30am so i'm not waiting around all So scared it'll be bad news :(


----------



## Vickieh1981

~BumpyRide~ said:


> I've been thread lurking here for a bit, and since things still seem to be hanging in I'd *love* to be added. We got a long awaited :bfp: on August 14, the EDD is April 19, our hCG test doubled nicely, and I'm a member of the seemingly popular September 2nd scan club (our first scan!), so this time next week I hope to be breathing a big sigh of relief.
> 
> I'm a bleeder too, if anyone wants additional reassurance that it can end up just fine. I had what I thought was my usual cycle throughout the first trimester with my (now 5, and very healthy) son, though not with the m/c back in December. It's started again this week, and although it threw me for a frantic loop at first, it's tapered off and I'm thinking that's what I do during a healthy pregnancy. And I'm _really_ hoping for a healthy pregnancy, we've had our fingers crossed for a long time and over some big bumps. Now the only big bump I want to see is the one growing under my belly button.
> 
> SO glad to be here. Congratulations everyone.

Congratulations and welcome to the thread.



Mummy2Angel. said:


> Oh next thursday will be a nervous but exciting day :D My scan was at 2pm but called and changed it to 10.30am so i'm not waiting around all So scared it'll be bad news :(

Good that you won;t have to wait longer for it xx


I am trying to chill now. This is probably tmi (infact I know it is and have debated with psoting) but I have been on antibiotics for over 2 weeks now trying to get rid of this kidney infection and it's given me severe thrush. I have a feeling this could be responsible for the spotting.

I can feel baby fluttering right now so hopefully things will be good tomorrow.


----------



## Minimin

Yah to feeling babba! I am sure tomorrow will be fine. Dang the stupid thrush Vickie.
Sending you lots of :hugs:

Hi Sobian! and Bumpy ride :wave:

Thanks CharlieMarina! How are you doing babe?

:hugs: tulip and debs!


----------



## debgreasby

Min i am loving the scan pics!

Vickie - have you got any treatment for the thrush?


----------



## mislaww

Great news on the scan Min! Beautiful pictures.

Welcome Bumpy Ride and all the other newbies I might have missed!

Sorry about the spots, Vickie, but as others have said - probably nothing to worry about - especially since you feel bubba moving about! 

I was a naughty girl this morning and pulled out the doppler instead of getting ready for work....got a nice heartbeat (Hibebe in case anyone's wondering). I do love that thing. HR was something like 172 - is that about right for 10 weeks?


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Min i am loving the scan pics!
> 
> Vickie - have you got any treatment for the thrush?


I went to tesco to get some as I know the pessary is safe in pg. Theywouldn't sell it to me. Said prescription only in pg.

So I had to ring my dr and get them to make me up a prescription but I can't get out to get it until tomorrow - I'll do it when I have my scan as there is a superdrug next door.

I have never been this bad - it hurts so bad to even go to the toilet. Jeez I can't believe I am sharing some much information


----------



## Amos2009

Welcome to the new ladies! 

Vickie- sorry you are having such a bad time :( I have had kidney infections but I can't imagine having one plus thrush while being pregnant. I hope you feel better soon.

Today was the first day with no bleeding this morning, but now I am spotting in the afternoon. Will I ever not panic with this? Now I am already panicking about the scan Monday. Will the heartbeat be gone?? I have had waves of nausea today so I am just praying all is still well.


----------



## EpdTTC

Shazza-I think we are exactly the same in our due dates and I have been beginning to have less sickness lately-it still varies, but I don't think it's as bad as it was. Maybe it has to do with where we are at in our pregnancies.

Welcome Siobhan and Bumpyride!

So happy you had a good scan Min...and Vickie I think the same thing is in store for you tomorrow. Sorry about the thrush-that is miserable. It wouldn't surprise me a bit if the blood was from all of the irritation-especially since things are so much more sensitive and blood filled right now anyway.

Hmm...the dopplers sound kind of cool. I wonder if I should get one or if it would just give me something else to be nervous about??? I have seen the heart beat on the ultrasounds at my RE's office but have yet to get to hear it!


----------



## EpdTTC

Yay for symptoms Amos. I feel the same way about scans everytime I am panicked that the heartbeat will be gone. I have a good feeling about your bean though and think you will be fine.


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls sorry i aint really been on today it was aarron's 6th birthday so i had some of his little friends around playing the wii and that while i really been feeling awful i have had blocked sinuses which hurt its been workin on me for days with the really weird sleep pattern too.

Girls i need some advise when i found out i was pregnant i had to stop my anti depressants for my anxiety they were call paroxotine it was to help with anxiety and panic attacks , i dont know if its cause i have been feeling unwell but my anxiety and panic attack level has been getting worse and i dont know what too do , its something i have battled since i was 17 now nearly 27 it feels like forever and it is making me feel really bad and horrible i dont know what too do , im crying for no reason probably hormones too but its making me feel really low :(


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls sorry i aint really been on today it was aarron's 6th birthday so i had some of his little friends around playing the wii and that while i really been feeling awful i have had blocked sinuses which hurt its been workin on me for days with the really weird sleep pattern too.

Girls i need some advise when i found out i was pregnant i had to stop my anti depressants for my anxiety they were call paroxotine it was to help with anxiety and panic attacks , i dont know if its cause i have been feeling unwell but my anxiety and panic attack level has been getting worse and i dont know what too do , its something i have battled since i was 17 now nearly 27 it feels like forever and it is making me feel really bad and horrible i dont know what too do , im crying for no reason probably hormones too but its making me feel really low :(


----------



## Tulip

Jen you need to talk to doc about your anxiety hon, they'll be able to advise what you can do or take - no wonder you have been so panicky sweetie :hugs:

Min - great to see you with a scan pic in your avatar at last! Xx

4d scan for us today. I am so excited - I think the Munch is too, he's been wriggling all night :cloud9:

Good luck Vickie sweetheart xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I don't think I posted yesterday with my good news - too busy moaning.

I got my downs risk back (not that I would love baby any less anway) and it's one in 15,000 so that's excellent.

Been up since 5:30. Can't sleep, so nervous.


----------



## Tulip

That's great news hon! xx


----------



## Tulip

OK for yesterday as I didn't get a chance!.....
Happy 13 weeks Eclipse!
Happy 12 weeks Vickie and Juste!
Happy 7 weeks Neen and +tiveThoughts!
Happy 6 weeks Jenny!
Happy 5 weeks Brandi!

And for today............
Happy 13 weeks Lianne!
Happy 12 weeks Chippyslady and babyherd2!
Happy 11 weeks Shaz and Vicky!
Happy 9 weeks lovehearts!

xxxxx


----------



## jenny25

thanks hun , i will go see the doctor or wait to see the midwife at my booking appointment on wed and ask her advice i feel like such an idiot at times xx


----------



## debgreasby

Morning people.

Nothin to say really, lol


----------



## Lianne1986

thanks tulip, im a bit confused about my dates, at my scan i was 8 weeks 4 days so 2day i wud be 12 weeks 5days, i worked my due date to be 7th march, but my midwife says and has wrote in my notes in due the 5th march, :shrug:


----------



## jenny25

My lovely bloat lol x
 



Attached Files:







cbb0397d.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 158


----------



## Vickieh1981

Scan went well in as far as the baby being fine was concerned. Measured 5.9cm which is 12+3 so a few days ahead so that's good.

Baby was doing loop the loop - literally started off upside down and then flipped round, it wouldn't sit still at all lol.

I have been to babybond in Heathrow twice previously and they have always been brilliant. 15-20 minutes scanning time and about 7 or 8 pictures.

Today this woman was mean. She literally scanned me for 3 minutes. From leaving reception to being back in reception was 5 minutes and that included me going to the loo after the scan.

I got four pictures - only one of which was good. Two were the same except that one had the crown to rump length showing. 2 pictures had the measuring line across the baby.

I explained the nub theory and as the nub was showing really clearly at times asked for those pictures but she told me it was a load of rubbish and wouldn't give them.

This cost me £99. That's not right is it? I have better NHS scans than that.

Would you complain and ask for another scan for free? I am really miffed by it.


----------



## jenny25

Vickieh1981 said:


> Scan went well in as far as the baby being fine was concerned. Measured 5.9cm which is 12+3 so a few days ahead so that's good.
> 
> Baby was doing loop the loop - literally started off upside down and then flipped round, it wouldn't sit still at all lol.
> 
> I have been to babybond in Heathrow twice previously and they have always been brilliant. 15-20 minutes scanning time and about 7 or 8 pictures.
> 
> Today this woman was mean. She literally scanned me for 3 minutes. From leaving reception to being back in reception was 5 minutes and that included me going to the loo after the scan.
> 
> I got four pictures - only one of which was good. Two were the same except that one had the crown to rump length showing. 2 pictures had the measuring line across the baby.
> 
> I explained the nub theory and as the nub was showing really clearly at times asked for those pictures but she told me it was a load of rubbish and wouldn't give them.
> 
> This cost me £99. That's not right is it? I have better NHS scans than that.
> 
> Would you complain and ask for another scan for free? I am really miffed by it.
> View attachment 112031
> 
> 
> View attachment 112032
> 
> 
> View attachment 112033
> 
> 
> View attachment 112034

hun i would complain explain how rude she was how long she took and you felt it was not value for money explain that you have been before and this was the worst experience of them x


----------



## Amos2009

Vickie- beautiful pics and I am glad little baby is doing good! But I would definitely complain and get them to either refund your money or give you another one. You are paying for it right? So that makes you the customer- and the customer is always supposed to be right and satisfied!
Nothing new to report here, except it seems I am constantly just a little bit nauseas unless I am eating. Surely that's baby related right? So can I say I finally have a symptom???


----------



## Amos2009

Oh and Jenny- your bloat looks like my normal day if you add on about 50 more pounds LOL


----------



## hb1

Just popped in to say although you felt let down at the scan Vickie it's fab to see your little bean is doing so well :) 

Amos - happy MS!! - enjoy :)

hx


----------



## bumble b

i must update here more often. we had a scan at 6+5 & we see little ones heartbeat :happydance: next scan is 14th september.

i'm 10 weeks tomorrow as they put me forward to 2 days so now due 27th march.

has anyone else not found heartbeat on a doppler, i'm driving myself insane!!!! i don't even know if i'm searching in the right place lol! xxxx


----------



## braijackava

bumble b I went in to the doctor at 10 weeks and even she couldnt find it externally. SoI dont think you need to worry. They did an ultrasound the same day and saw the heartbeat, all was well. Thats why I refuse to buy a doppler, I would worry myself to much.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Bumble! Excellent news!

Vickie-More than anything I am thrilled that you got good news with your scan. I'm sorry the woman was such a crank! I don't understand why people are like that. Also happy to hear the good news on your Downs results.

Amos-I'm with you-Jenny's bloat looks like me on a good day. LOL! I am only about three months and I swear I look about six months! I am really starting to show! I have always been a chunky girl, and I mean size 14-18, but I always had a nice small waist. My waist has officially disappeared. I am going to have to start telling people soon because I am already starting to look pregnant. It is so crazy!

Jenny-I'm sorry to hear about your anxiety hun. That is rough and I'm sure no meds makes it even harder. I've never mentioned it before on here but I am a clinical therapist in the states. I know none of you would ever guess that since I am probably the most neurotic in the bunch. Believe it or not, when I'm not pregnant, I'm a normal person! Anyway, my point is this-it is very important for you to take care of your mental health sweetie. Being pregnant after a loss only amplifies anxiety. I would definitely suggest talking to your doc to see if there is something safe for you to take while you are pregnant. In addition to that, I would suggest getting some counseling, especially if you can't take any meds. Maybe you can find a good counselor who can help teach you some relaxation techniques. The other things I might look into are yoga and meditation and acupuncture. Those are just some of the things that come to mind for me hun. Thinking of you.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Great news for good scan vick :thumbup: but the woman sounds really horrible :growlmad:

Yes jenny thats nothing haha :rofl: i'm size 16 and jeez i already look pregnant and im only 6 and a half weeks :o I was working on frirday and my boss came up and said so how far on are you? look at the size of you already :blush::haha:


----------



## jenny25

thanks for your advice , you know i think after having this baby unless my mental state changes in regards to anxiety and panic attacks i dont think i will have anymore , i wasnt even like this when i was pregnant with aarron , when i was 19 i lost my son paul i was almost 21 when i had aarron then i had 2 mc between march -sept 09 , and my anxiety only seems to be affecting this pregnancy x


----------



## Amos2009

Jenny- :hugs::hugs: I think the doctor will weigh the effects of which is better for you and baby- you on your meds or you without. It's important for you to be healthy for your baby and that also means your mental health, because goodness knows, that can also affect your physical health. I would definitely talk to your doctor and let them know in detail how you are feeling :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jenny25

i need to wait few days before seeing the doctor cause its a bank holiday tomorrow so they are closed xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Vickie, i'm glad to hear bubs is doing just fine!! But rubbish that the woman was such a miserable old cow! I would definitely complain, like Amos said, you're the paying customer, so it's only right that you should get what you pay for...and that does NOT include a stupid attitude from some grumpy mare! Grrr..lol. 

Jenny i would definitely see your doctor when the surgery opens again on Tuesday. Amos is right - the doctor will weigh up what is best for you and baby. When i was pregnant with Freya, i got really ill (with something totally different to what you are experiencing) and i had to be put on steroids. Obviously i was nervous about taking steroids in pregnancy, but i was assured that they were safe, and that me staying ill and not taking the tablets had a greater risk of harming baby than taking the tablets did. 

I know things went wrong in that pregnancy in the end, but there was found to be no link between what happened and the fact i was taking steroids.

xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I had a phone call this morning that completely threw me. It seems to manager at babybond reads bump and baby and saw my post :blush:

She said that isn't how they want people to come away feeling as I should have got the shots I wanted and did I want to come in for a free rescan on Thursday evening. YEY!!

I feel really bad about my thread now though.


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Glad you got it sorted Vickie and I'm glad to hear that Babybond values their customers. I hope you get the pictures you want on Thursday O:) 

I had a scan at Babybond in Manchester when I had my mmc in May and because I was on my own for an internal scan and the sonographer was male, a female member of staff came in with me and held my hand while the scan was done - she was really good. If the NHS won't give me a reassurance scan at 7 weeks I'll definitely go back there.


----------



## Amos2009

Wow- yay for another scan Vickie- don't ever feel bad about telling the truth!

Well, I woke up to heavy bleeding again today. I thought yesterday when I woke up without it, that maybe it was done, but I guess not. Now I get to start panicking until my scan tomorrow at 1:00. :(


----------



## Charliemarina

oh amos im sorry it came back hunny but im sure everything is ok, are u cramping this time?? if not then i wouldnt panic hunny it seems this is how ur bean likes to scare mummy,we are all here with u hunny tomorrow do let us know how u get on wont you, and has the bleeding slowed again now?xxxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Well, I am bleeding really bad now :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Charliemarina

jenny25 said:


> thanks for your advice , you know i think after having this baby unless my mental state changes in regards to anxiety and panic attacks i dont think i will have anymore , i wasnt even like this when i was pregnant with aarron , when i was 19 i lost my son paul i was almost 21 when i had aarron then i had 2 mc between march -sept 09 , and my anxiety only seems to be affecting this pregnancy x

hey hunny i was thinking maybe this pregnancy is effecting ur mental state more is because u have alot to think about this time round. like myself u have had a healthy child and never feared losing babys but now you do after losing 2 pregnancys, im a mental wreck at the moment every twinge and pull or even going for a wee scares the life out of me literally, i think to myself why am i getting so worked up if anything happened now theres nothing anyone could do and to stop torturing myself and enjoy being pregnant again but it so hard to actually do that :dohh: well i suppose thats what we are all here for rant our fears to one another and for more support than i could ever imagine even from my family i just cannot get the support and PMA u girls have to give out :)


----------



## Charliemarina

Amos2009 said:


> Well, I am bleeding really bad now :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


oh hunny do u mean alot more than u have had yet??
pls dont get upset hunny is there no way of going to A&E and explaining everything thats gone on and explain this doesnt feel right u want a scan xxx


----------



## EpdTTC

Vickie-I would feel a little invaded by someone reading my thread like that and then calling me...but I guess that is the chance we all take when we post on a public forum. On the other hand-I think it is good that they know how you came away feeling and that they are going to make it right. That is the way it should be. And you get to see your baby again. yay! 

Amos-I'm sorry you are bleeding again sweetie. I know that when I was spotting for 2-3 weeks that it freaked me out. I had to remind myself that every time something new happened-one time it was brownish spotting, another time red blood, then clots, etc. Every time, something new happened related to bleeding/spotting/clots (four different occasions) I went running to my doc and had a scan and everything was fine. So then after that, when it happened again, I had to tell myself, ok, this happened before and I went and got checked out and things were fine so things are probably fine. I hope that this is also the case for you. I will be thinking of you today and tomorrow.


----------



## Amos2009

I learned my lesson after my last bleeding episode and I went to the hospital. They basically said there was nothing they could do if I was mcing so I sat there for 3 hours for nothing. It is more than I have had in the past so I am really worried now. And the kicker is I am still having major sore boobs and nausea. But I have learned that doesn't really mean anything.


----------



## Tulip

Amy hon, got everything crossed for you and Tweetie... s/he's clung on so far xxx

Bumble - I've updated you! Perfectly normal to struggle with the doppler. Make sure you've got a full bladder and are aiming the probe down behind your pubic bone. Try to keep it in the same place and angle all the way slowly round, then move the probe if you can't find it :)


----------



## jenny25

I'm sorry your going through this Amy but you know the risk of mc goes down alot and I mean alot once you have seen a heartbeat maybe this isthe last of the blood coming away xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Am sorry that you are going through this again Amy - it's not fair at all. I hope that it's just the same as it has been before and tweety is doing fine in there xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

So sorry amy :hugs: i'm really hoping your little bean is fine, shall be thinking of you tomorrow x


----------



## roonsma

Amos, got my fingers x'd for you and the little one :hugs:x

Vickie!! OMG how the hell did she trace you? scary!! but good you got a re-scan, you certainly should have been offered one xx


----------



## Beadette

Amy I'm so sorry you are having this worry with the bleeding. I will keep everything crossed for you x x x x x


----------



## Vickieh1981

roonsma said:


> Amos, got my fingers x'd for you and the little one :hugs:x
> 
> Vickie!! OMG how the hell did she trace you? scary!! but good you got a re-scan, you certainly should have been offered one xx


I put my pictures up - they had my full name and which clinic I went to on what date lol


----------



## roonsma

LOL!! here's me thinking she was a member of MI6!! x


----------



## mislaww

Amy, I'm so sorry that you're going through this. I hope it stops soon and your little bean keeps holding tight. 

Big hugs.


----------



## braijackava

So I am a little worried. It is nothing serious,but today I had some brown spotting on my underwear when I went to the bathroom and since then brown tinged cm when I wipe. Sorry tmi. I had my pap smear 4 days ago. Could it be from that? Just looking for a little advice. Think I will call the doctor in the morning just to be safe.


----------



## parkgirl

Hello ladies. I've been out of town the past few days and I've missed so much. First off, congrats to all who had such wonderful scans!! Great news. Next, welcome to the new ladies. I hope you have super sticky beans in there. Lastly, I'm so sorry for those who are spotting/bleeding. Big hugs to you. :hugs: 

AFM- My first appointment with my doctor is Wednesday morning and I'm both excited and scared. I hope they do more than just a basic exam and actually check on the baby. I hate the prenatal care you get here.


----------



## Tulip

braijackava said:


> So I am a little worried. It is nothing serious,but today I had some brown spotting on my underwear when I went to the bathroom and since then brown tinged cm when I wipe. Sorry tmi. I had my pap smear 4 days ago. Could it be from that? Just looking for a little advice. Think I will call the doctor in the morning just to be safe.

It does sound like old blood from an irritated cervix hon. Try not to worry unless it's red xx


----------



## babysimpson

Not had a chance to read up yet as my laptop is lost so not got access. At work just now but need to call EPAU when they open in 15 minutes as I woke up this morning at 6:00 am covered in blood. It's eased off a bit and have used a pad in two hours. I'm not hopeful at all and really hope they will bring forward my scan to today instead of making me wait until Thursday.


----------



## Vickieh1981

babyattempt3 said:


> Not had a chance to read up yet as my laptop is lost so not got access. At work just now but need to call EPAU when they open in 15 minutes as I woke up this morning at 6:00 am covered in blood. It's eased off a bit and have used a pad in two hours. I'm not hopeful at all and really hope they will bring forward my scan to today instead of making me wait until Thursday.

I am so sorry hun. I hope they can bring your scan forward. xxx


----------



## Tulip

I'm sorry sweetie. FXd they can give you some answers xxx


----------



## Beadette

I'm so sorry you are having to go through this hun x x x x x x Hope they scan you today xx


----------



## Charliemarina

braijackava said:


> So I am a little worried. It is nothing serious,but today I had some brown spotting on my underwear when I went to the bathroom and since then brown tinged cm when I wipe. Sorry tmi. I had my pap smear 4 days ago. Could it be from that? Just looking for a little advice. Think I will call the doctor in the morning just to be safe.

hey hun, iv had this for the last week but about 3-4 days b4 it happened i had sex with OH and a bit rough may i add :blush: it panicked me at first but it is brown tinged cm rather than blood, it seems to have gotten lighter in colour and is ONLY wen i lose CM, i defo wouldnt panic hunny if its brown its always a good sign its old blood, how many weeks are u hunny??xxx


----------



## Charliemarina

babyattempt3 said:


> Not had a chance to read up yet as my laptop is lost so not got access. At work just now but need to call EPAU when they open in 15 minutes as I woke up this morning at 6:00 am covered in blood. It's eased off a bit and have used a pad in two hours. I'm not hopeful at all and really hope they will bring forward my scan to today instead of making me wait until Thursday.

oh hunny i do hope its one of them random bleeds we get in pregnancy, sometimes women can get what is like a blood clot outside on the cervix and eventually it does burst and work its way out sometimes fast and a big bleed sometimes slowly and lasts like a period would but its NOT coming from the baby if this is the case, defo ring EPU asap hunny and get checked out we are all here for support and let us know what they say hun :hug: xxx


----------



## babysimpson

Got a scan for 3:00pm today but they said they may not find any answers and I'll probably have to wait a week or so and get scanned again. OH has told his boss who had been nice enough to let him take whatever time he needs to be with me.


----------



## Beadette

Let us know how you get on hunny! I'll keep everything crossed for you xx


----------



## babysimpson

Amy - just read the rest of the thread. I hope all goes ok for you. 

Thank you everyone. It's just a nightmare not knowing what is happening. I can't get my head around it and the midwife still thinks I'm ok? I'm just so confused.


----------



## MissMaternal

Tulip i'm loving your avatar - did you get any more pics from your 4d scan?? He looks so cute!!

Amos i'm sorry to hear you are bleeding again :( I really hope Tweetie is still ok in there.

BabyAttempt, i hope your scan goes well today hun, keep us all updated. xx


----------



## Tulip

Thanks hon, I got a whole disc full :blush: The three best ones are in my journal and Winter babies. He's a little monkey, that's for sure :cloud9:

Good luck this afternoon BA3 xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Thanks hon, I got a whole disc full :blush: The three best ones are in my journal and Winter babies. He's a little monkey, that's for sure :cloud9:
> 
> Good luck this afternoon BA3 xxx

Off to take a peek. He looks scrummy.

Are you on facebook hun?


----------



## babysimpson

I'm loving the avatar Tulip. I still have the 4D pics that my mate sent me when she got hers done last year. It's amazing what detail you can see.


----------



## jenny25

hey how is everyone ? sorry not been on much but im here still alive and kicking , well the last two nights i have been waking every 3 hrs to go and pee lol quiet funny 

amy how are doing hun what time is your scan at xxx


----------



## Tulip

I think it's 1pm her time Jen. 

Vic, PM me your details I'm hidden on FB I think x


----------



## jenny25

thank you hunny :D xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> I think it's 1pm her time Jen.
> 
> Vic, PM me your details I'm hidden on FB I think x

Done xx


----------



## babysimpson

Back from scan and they've found a large blood clot in my womb. They also think they found a sac with a small pole but they are not sure. I've got another scan for next Monday as they are hoping that if there is a baby it will grow enough to show up better on screen.

Fingers crossed for your scan Amy


----------



## debgreasby

Keeping all crossed for you babtattempt


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

7 weeks tomorrow. Im still hanging in here although the insomnia nights are leaving me in zombie territory the next day and MS is hitting all around the clock - not productively, but enough to really throw my appetite. Im half ill and half thrilled to be feeling so ill. 

Im feeling nervous about the scan on Thursday - fortunately DH managed to take the afternoon off work and can come with me. Its the same place we went back in December for the bad news confirmation, but the tech was so incredible, Im hoping to see her again. Theres no real reason to think anythings wrong, Im sure its just nerves stemming from the previous loss. Most of the time Im feeling up and positive, but then the fear kicks in that therell be a static grain of rice in there again instead of a little flickering heart. Im so hopeful all will be well.

Good luck too, babyattempt3, were EDD synched, so fingers and toes crossed tight for both our beans. Happy Monday to everyone.


----------



## babysimpson

Bumpy ride - I really hope everyones bean sticks and it'll be fab to see how we both progress. I'll put up a bump pic once ive got good news from the scan.


----------



## Beadette

BA3 will keep everything crossed for you!

AFM I've been sick as a dog all day (well felt sick) and I'm thrilled! Lol!! It's defo reassuring! I hope everything is progressing as it should! 

Hope everyone is well. Has anyone heard from Amos?? Xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Babyattempt - will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Bumpyride - I am sure everything will be fine at the scan. I have been like that before every one of mine.

Beadette - yey for sickness although not in a mean way.


----------



## mislaww

Beadette said:


> AFM I've been sick as a dog all day (well felt sick) and I'm thrilled! Lol!! It's defo reassuring! I hope everything is progressing as it should!

I'm with you, Beadette - I love being sick for the same reason! Although the charm has worn off somewhat since we saw the heartbeat and I can pick it up on doppler. Aren't you all just itching for that second trimester? I am! One day at a time, I guess.

Braijkava- yeah, dark spotting could easily be from your pap - that's pretty common. It's just your cervix. No worries - lots of us have had spotting and are okay. Frustrating though...

Amy - hope to hear good news from you soon. We're all thinking about you...:hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Ok so now it's not feeling sick! I've been vomitting Chinese for the past hour! Ew ew ew!!! Oh dear! X


----------



## jenny25

Arhhhhhh not long till scan just over 2 days got the midwife on wed eeekkkk has anyone heard from Amy xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

The 2nd of sept is really creeping up fast ...... rather scared :(. Hope amy is ok x


----------



## Charliemarina

hey girls sorry just catching up now had long weekend with family and a long day today rebooting my PC damd viruses.
anyways AFM im going to call EPU in the morning, nothing is seriously wrong but for a week now at least once a day i lose cm which is brown :( i know its common and did have it with my daughter, im having NO cramps, well nothing thats isnt a pregnancy niggle anyway and i still feel preg but i just NEED to know everything is ok, i think it to early for a scan but i saw heartbeat with my daughter transvaginaly at 5+4 and im 6 weeks this coming thursday, i must sound so annoying right now to the girls who are or have been bleeding loads its just if i lose this baby it will be my 5th and im so scared of that, so will ring them morning and see what they say.
hope everyone is ok and good luck to all with coming scans :) xxxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Hi ladies- just got home from work so I can now update! Saw the little heartbeat again today! They are measuring me 6 weeks and I am 6+5 but I know at this stage it can be out. My mom got to see a heartbeat for the first time ever!! (Im adopted). I was so thrilled she was there with me. 

Bumpy- happy 7 weeks tomorrow! I know your scan will be lovely :hugs:

Beadette- yucky for throwing up- is it better than being nauseas all the time? Did you feel better after throwing up?

Babyattempt- :hugs: fingers crossed everything will be ok. :hugs:

I know I'm missing some more updates, so I will go read now!

Patsy- hope you can get in for a scan. It is reassuring just to see little baby on the screen


----------



## mislaww

Yay! I'm so happy to hear the good news Amy! And it's so wonderful of you to bring your Mom along! Aww...

My technician said that if it's 5 days off or less, they don't change the dates because it's not significant, so nothing to worry about there!

Yay! I'm so happy for you!

Now if only all the spotting would just take a nice, 7-9 month rest for all of us...


----------



## jenny25

Awww Amy I'm so happy for you Hun it's now Tuesday morning and it's only 2 days still scan for me lol I'm excited and scared at the same time lol xx


----------



## Amos2009

2 days huh Jenny? I know they will drag on endlessly! Are you getting any sleep tonight??


----------



## petitpas

Yeay! So pleased for you, Amy!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Tulip

Fantastic news Amy!! :yipee:

Good luck with EPU Patsy x


----------



## Tulip

Neen, hope you're feeling better - sorry I couldn't give your distress the attention it deserved, I was asleep LOL. xxx

Big scan week this week girls. Big brave hugs and heartbeaty thoughts all round xxx


----------



## petitpas

I plan on being seriously jetlagged and exhausted so I won't think about it in advance. Biggest challenge will be to wake up on time in the morning!


----------



## Tulip

Lovin yer plan, Pip :D


----------



## vickyd

Amos EXCELLENT news hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yay amy :happydance:

So for those who have scans upcoming or have had early scans? how did you feel before hand? It was at my scan last time i found out....so i have a bit of a fear :cry: ive woke up this morning and just cant stop crying im so terrified of going for scan and being told bubs isnt ok :(


----------



## Swanny

Hi, I hope everyone is well.

This time next week I should have had my early scan and hopefully all will be ok this time. I'm getting really nervous though. It's going to be a looooooooooooong week.

I am not sure that I will be 7 weeks when we go for scan I might only be around 6wks4days would that matter? Should we still be able to see baby/heartbeat?


----------



## babysimpson

First of all mega fantastic news Amy. Here's hoping that I get to see something next week.

Charliemania - Please don't be silly and think that you are annoying anyone. We are all terrified one way or another and it's important that you get seen so you can get some peace of mind. I couldn't wait until Thursday to get a scan done. If i lose this one it will be 4 for me so I fully understand that you NEED a scan for reassurance. I really hope they give you one. 

mummy2Angel - I was petrified yesterday and at one point was going to cancel the scan and make myself wait until Thursday. I went into the room fully expecting to be told that all was gone. At least I know what is causing all the bleeding and I'm hoping it all clears up soon. I had to be scanned externally and internally as things weren't clear but they still couldn't be certain of what there were seeing. The blood clot was kind of blocking the way so all we seen was a sac and what might be a pole but like I said it wasn't clear enough.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Amy - that is superb news. I am thrilled for you



Mummy2Angel. said:


> Yay amy :happydance:
> 
> So for those who have scans upcoming or have had early scans? how did you feel before hand? It was at my scan last time i found out....so i have a bit of a fear :cry: ive woke up this morning and just cant stop crying im so terrified of going for scan and being told bubs isnt ok :(

Absolutely bloody terrified. As you said the previous scan was bad and I kept reliving te moment they had told me Isabella had died and I didn't want to hear it again.

I felt sick, couldn't stop shaking and my friend said I was really pale. I walked into the room and said "I know what you are going to tell me but I am not ready to hear it".

I almost called and cancelled as I didn't want to hear that I had lost the baby.

It wasn't gut feeling that anything was wrong - it was just paranoia which is normal.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Swanny said:


> Hi, I hope everyone is well.
> 
> This time next week I should have had my early scan and hopefully all will be ok this time. I'm getting really nervous though. It's going to be a looooooooooooong week.
> 
> I am not sure that I will be 7 weeks when we go for scan I might only be around 6wks4days would that matter? Should we still be able to see baby/heartbeat?


YOu should be able to. My first scan I was measuring 6+1 and saw a lovely heartbeat.

Patsy - sorry you are having a worrying time. I hope the EPU are helpful


----------



## Charliemarina

well getting a scan on thursday, i cant believe its taking that long wen i ended up in late night docs last night with red bleeding :(
i know its over girls i just know in my heart bean is not with me, i think i'll know the answer b4 thursday and if some miracle does happen and i dont bleed till then then maybe i will stand a chance, i know u girls have had worse episodes of bleeding but iv been here b4 many times now and just KNOW whats going on all i can say is GUTTED :cry2: and this is the last time im ever going through this, my baby making days are over i have concentrate on my babies i have already, this is my 5th loss and i really dont think i am strong enough to go again at it, sorry girls :(


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh patsy. All is not lost YET :(


----------



## babysimpson

Charliemania - I thought exactly the same yesterday morning when I woke up covered. My OH jumped out of bed and ran to my side to hold me close. As I've said the scan showed that I've got a large blood clot but there is also a sac too. The tests the midwife done on my urine came back with really high results and she is positive that baby is still ok. I'm going back next week for another scan.

There is a chance that what you're experiencing could be similar and that baby is ok. Amos is giving me hope as she has had it worse than me and her baby is doing fine. Is there no way you could call EPU and ask to be seen today instead if you explain how traumatised this is leaving you? What I did when things started going bad was to do a digi test (maybe not the best idea but hey). Within a week the test had gone to 1-2 weeks to 3+ so that gave me a little bit of hope.


----------



## Charliemarina

iv booked a private scan for 3.40pm today for £100 i dont care about the cost i just need to know my baby is either gone or ok im so scared girls coz i know its bad i just do in my heart i know :(


----------



## debgreasby

:hug:


----------



## jenny25

i pray everythin will be alright hun i really do 

i had the most painful gas build up during the night i had cramps in my tummy and i could feel my tummy rumbling inside as if it was gas trying to get out it really freaked me out i was like oh god please no its really scared me and i still need to wait till thus for a scan i may ask my midwife tomorrow to send me up for a scan tomorrow i cant wait till thus x


----------



## Charliemarina

sorry the scan is 2.40 and wen i went docs last night he said by feeling my belly im blocked or constipated and iv heard this can cause cramping right??

ok this is happening as of now........
iv had no bleeding this morning, i tried hard to go for a poo and managed that and now cramping has gone somewhat i thought going for a toilet would bring on a big bleed but even after pushing iv had nothing but brown cm again, im so confused, im not going to this scan with PMA im going headed that there is no baby and if there is and it hanging in there then i will become PMA again, i just cant have my hope raised to be brought down once again, i want to test as i know by now that line should be very dark but i just cant bring myself to do it, i know its not the best thing to do right now.....i just wish it would either go away totally and scan be ok or just come on so i can grieve and get over it AGAIN :sad2:
oh girls this will be the 5th time why me why me :(


----------



## Charliemarina

jenny25 said:


> i pray everythin will be alright hun i really do
> 
> i had the most painful gas build up during the night i had cramps in my tummy and i could feel my tummy rumbling inside as if it was gas trying to get out it really freaked me out i was like oh god please no its really scared me and i still need to wait till thus for a scan i may ask my midwife tomorrow to send me up for a scan tomorrow i cant wait till thus x


good luck with scan hunny im sure everything will be great :) iv also got scan booked for thursday with EPU but i cant wait that long so booked with baby bond today :(


----------



## fluffyblue

Patsy, my heart goes out to you babe - im not gonna say everythings gonna be alright because thats the wrong thing to say but I am thinking and praying for you xxxx


----------



## Beadette

Oh Patsy, i'm sorry you are going through this horrible time. I pray everthing is ok.

To the other girls with scans this week - good luck and I will be thinking about you all. It is the most terrfying time ever. The night before I was a nervous wreck and like Vickie said, it was a major paranoia attack not gut feeling that something was wrong.

AFM - I've had an awful night but am counting myself lucky that even though this symptom is horrid - its there and its reassuring. I was severely ill all night and got probably an hours sleep all night. Bead found me crying in the bathoom at 4am vomitting bile and I couldn't control it. There was nothing left in my tummy at all - it was awful but if this is what I have to put up with for a healthy baby I will do!! I think its just that I had a fear of being sick from a young age. It really distresses me. I'll get used to it though! LOL - I have a really tender sore tummy and sore throat this morning and am trying to sip water but the thought of eating anything frightens me. I will grab something bland later though! My biggest worry was that I had harmed bubs by all the retching. Silly I know xxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Oh Neen I know how awful that feeling was make sure you are properly hydrated lots of water and small small regular portions !

Like you say sometimes its a small sacrifice but it doesnt make it any nicer to deal with xxx


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: to Patsy and Jenny! Keeping my fingers crossed for you both.

Poor Neens, hope it settles soon :(

AFM - off to Pizza Hut with Paul and the kids YAY!


----------



## Beadette

Fluffy - thnks hun - yes it is such small sacrifice but was just worse than I imagined. I'm trying to focus on the positives though! lol xxxxx

Deb, thanks flower! Enjoy pizza hut hun! xxxx


----------



## Chimpette

Good luck with everyone's scans this week.

I've absolutely bricking it as I have my scan on friday... although I'm sure everything is ok, I guess you can't help but worry...

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Good luck ladies with scans
Beadette :hugs: for feeling so ill. I am sure bubs is ok in there though :) remember to keep rehydrated as much as you can by small sips of water.

Amy- so glad :wohoo:

Chimpette- good luck!
I have another week and two days to wait for my scan now :(
Debs- Enjoy Pizza Hut- are you buffeting it?


----------



## fluffyblue

Morning sickness glad im past it - just got nerves setting in now, got my 20 week scan tomorrow cant believe it !!

And ohhh I love Pizza Hut, the Salmon Pasta Bake yumeeee x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Will be thinking of you this afternoon


----------



## Chimpette

Charliemarina said:


> sorry the scan is 2.40 and wen i went docs last night he said by feeling my belly im blocked or constipated and iv heard this can cause cramping right??
> 
> ok this is happening as of now........
> iv had no bleeding this morning, i tried hard to go for a poo and managed that and now cramping has gone somewhat i thought going for a toilet would bring on a big bleed but even after pushing iv had nothing but brown cm again, im so confused, im not going to this scan with PMA im going headed that there is no baby and if there is and it hanging in there then i will become PMA again, i just cant have my hope raised to be brought down once again, i want to test as i know by now that line should be very dark but i just cant bring myself to do it, i know its not the best thing to do right now.....i just wish it would either go away totally and scan be ok or just come on so i can grieve and get over it AGAIN :sad2:
> oh girls this will be the 5th time why me why me :(

Good luck Charlie, your in my thoughts and prayers today! xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Patsy- I know what it's like to feel like it's over. My bleeds started out just like all my other losses and I've had five. I did like you though- going in thinking it was over and that way if it was good news I would be surprised, and I was. I pray that it is not over for you. You will be in my thoughts as I go to work. :hugs:

Oh Beadette- that sounds really horrible :(


----------



## debgreasby

Big fat pizza, garlic bread and profiteroles ... fat fat fat.


----------



## Minimin

Debs- Yum!!!!


----------



## jenny25

i want a pizza hut now debs lol xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Charlie-will be thinking and praying for you today.

Jen-I hope your scan goes well today too.

Amos-So so happy for you sweetie. I think this is your sticky bean!

Beadette-Hope you feel better hon. I've been feeling icky off and on. I gag and heave at the smell of anytihng remotely nasty.

Chimpette-We both have scans on Friday. I hope we both come away with good news to report.

Babyattempt-I hope that things are going better for you. How are things?

Deb-Yum! Hope you are doing well.

Sorry for girls that I missed. The semester started yesterday so I am back to teaching with not nearly as much time for BNB :(. Plus the computer in my office is on the fritz and I can't get online so no screwing off on company time either. It should get replaced next week and then hopefully I'll be able to get on at work :)

Hugs to all my girls today.


----------



## jenny25

EpdTTC said:


> Charlie-will be thinking and praying for you today.
> 
> Jen-I hope your scan goes well today too.
> 
> Amos-So so happy for you sweetie. I think this is your sticky bean!
> 
> Beadette-Hope you feel better hon. I've been feeling icky off and on. I gag and heave at the smell of anytihng remotely nasty.
> 
> Chimpette-We both have scans on Friday. I hope we both come away with good news to report.
> 
> Babyattempt-I hope that things are going better for you. How are things?
> 
> Deb-Yum! Hope you are doing well.
> 
> Sorry for girls that I missed. The semester started yesterday so I am back to teaching with not nearly as much time for BNB :(. Plus the computer in my office is on the fritz and I can't get online so no screwing off on company time either. It should get replaced next week and then hopefully I'll be able to get on at work :)
> 
> Hugs to all my girls today.

My scan is on thus hun got mw tomorrow @ 4.30 xx


----------



## debgreasby

UPDATING FOR CHARLIEMARINA - 

Seen sac and yolk sac, no heartbeat.. but it was an abdominal scan. No more bleeding.
Patsy is off for a nap so asked me to let you know she is ok.... she will post piccies later.


----------



## fluffyblue

thanks Deb have been prowling thats great news xxx


----------



## Tulip

Thanks Deb xx


----------



## petitpas

Thanks, Deb! Have fingers crossed for next scan that the heart will be beating merrily for her fxfxfxfxfxfx


----------



## Beadette

It is a big week for scans etc this week isn't it! Good luck all!

I've got MW booking in on Thursday. Then I'll have only 1 week to wait to see little blueberry again!! Love him/her lots xxx


----------



## mislaww

Good luck to you with scans. I know how awful it feels...

Deb, thanks for the update. Also, thanks for making me want pizza....omg.

Anyone else feeling terribly fat? My pants don't really do up anymore. I'm using a belly band atm...


----------



## Tulip

Honey I was in maternity jeans at 6 weeks, I was soooooooooooo bloated! x


----------



## debgreasby

Lol - i live in leggings, why fight it?


----------



## jenny25

omg i bought the most comfy leggings ever i went too peacocks today and got some and a nice checked shirt in the maternity section lol , im going to asda in half an hour and im gonna have a snoop with paul :D

girls add me on facebook if your not on mine already https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/jenniferheirscallender


----------



## Charliemarina

:hi: girls im back :)
thanks debs for updating for me hun :kiss:

ok here is my scan report.......

the gestational sac was less than 20mm and therfore normal without fetal pole :)
no subchronic bleeding was demonstrated
no abdominal adnexal masses/ cycts were seen, the right overie contained the corpus luteum :dance:
no free fluid was seen in the pelvis....

and also my cervix is CLOSED :dance:

so it didnt tell me much but baby is there and looking normal for this stage for an abdominal scan :), she did say that baby is lower than she would like but otherwise the pregnancy looks healthy and right size for now, im going to EPU Thursday for an internal hoping to see heartbeat then :)

just cant believe baby is hanging in there and as for bleeding iv had none today since the little burst, she also told me it sounds like implantation, she says implantation bleeding can be late from anything from 6-9 weeks :S so im defo more hopeful than i was last night or this morning :), thanks girls for support and good luck to those awaiting scans.
my doc called this morning and told me she is classing me as high risk preg and is forwarding me to antenatal earlier than usual so from 7 weeks i will be getting seen and reg scans every month, i love my new doc :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i'm the Kim adding you!


----------



## mislaww

Aww, that all makes me feel better. I tried wearing pantyhose yesterday. Ugh! The pressure on my stomach made me nauseous all day.... My office doesn't know yet, so in the mean time I have to dress like a "professional" which means "uncomfortable". Ugh. But this belly band isn't too bad. I just hope it stays up and no one sees that my pants are undone....


----------



## Vickieh1981

mislaww said:


> Good luck to you with scans. I know how awful it feels...
> 
> Deb, thanks for the update. Also, thanks for making me want pizza....omg.
> 
> Anyone else feeling terribly fat? My pants don't really do up anymore. I'm using a belly band atm...

I'm not big enough to go into maternity but my 12's are getting tight. I have some 14s from before I lost weight so am wearing those for now. I just look horrible.



Charliemarina said:


> :hi: girls im back :)
> thanks debs for updating for me hun :kiss:
> 
> ok here is my scan report.......
> 
> the gestational sac was less than 20mm and therfore normal without fetal pole :)
> no subchronic bleeding was demonstrated
> no abdominal adnexal masses/ cycts were seen, the right overie contained the corpus luteum :dance:
> no free fluid was seen in the pelvis....
> 
> and also my cervix is CLOSED :dance:
> 
> so it didnt tell me much but baby is there and looking normal for this stage for an abdominal scan :), she did say that baby is lower than she would like but otherwise the pregnancy looks healthy and right size for now, im going to EPU Thursday for an internal hoping to see heartbeat then :)
> 
> just cant believe baby is hanging in there and as for bleeding iv had none today since the little burst, she also told me it sounds like implantation, she says implantation bleeding can be late from anything from 6-9 weeks :S so im defo more hopeful than i was last night or this morning :), thanks girls for support and good luck to those awaiting scans.
> my doc called this morning and told me she is classing me as high risk preg and is forwarding me to antenatal earlier than usual so from 7 weeks i will be getting seen and reg scans every month, i love my new doc :)

That's great news. I think maybe we all need to try and have a bit of faith in our gorgeous babies 



tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ i'm the Kim adding you!

Hey - where is my add? I need to be able to stalk your journey lol


----------



## EpdTTC

Girls, I am with you on the feeling like a cow. I gained weight before I got pregnant...BOO...so I am very uncomfortable. Time to go shopping for maternity clothes. Hard to find plus size maternity clothes here! I hear you mislaww on the uncomfortable professional clothes. I teach college so I have to look presentable...I really just want to be wearing sweats or pjs all the time!!! I feel like a slob. Can't wait to get some comfy clothes that I can still wear to work.


----------



## EpdTTC

Charlie-so glad for your good news! I hope you get to see the HB at your scan.

Sorry Jenny for the confusion! Good luck with your scan on Thurs!


----------



## Amos2009

Patsy- so glad your scan went well. I was thinking about you all afternoon at work. :hugs:

Had a new development today- had my normal morning bleeding, but then at lunch instead of stopping, I had lots of "tan" color bleeding...it was weird. But now it's gone. Anyone had this? I will never rest will the worry this little one is giving me!!!!


----------



## mislaww

Amy, I guess I've had tan - my brown spotting has faded to light brown or tan in the past. Not a problem for me and LO, apparently. I'd be less worried about tan than any other colour but white, I think...

It sure would be nice if all our little beans would stop causing such worry!


----------



## jenny25

hey girls sorry i didnt get back on last night i had to take my little dog to the emergency vet , when we got back from asda she started havin a massive sneezing fit once she stopped the left side of her face was all droopy like she had some sort of stroke her jaw was like loose aswell omg i was in tears she kept wandering around rubbing the left side of her face against the chairs and the floor , so we took her to the vet turns out she has a little infection and she had to get a shot of steriods my poor little pup :( she seems fine now but the vet said if it hasnt cleared up by thus we need to take her back and they will have too look up her nose too see whats causing this with her my little pup :( 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs214.ash2/47713_10150256919400338_631305337_14337590_1228769_n.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Best wishes to Parkgirl +tiveThoughts Jenny and MrMojo for your appointments today! Xxx


----------



## babysimpson

Glad the scan went ok Charliemainia.

Good luck to all who may have appts today.

Update with me is that I passed a reasonably sized clot early this morning. I haven't felt any pain so I'm hoping it is what we seen on the scan getting cleared out. Feeling really sick and bloated. I ended up buying Jeggings from Asda the other week a size bigger than what I would normally wear and already I'm filling them out!!! I went and bought another pair the next size up so I have them for later. Been losing weight the last year so only have one pair of jeans that I need to wear a belt with but the belt annoys me now so have to wear them without and I'm filling them ( Lost 2 stone since the last 5/6 months and have already put 1/2 stone back on since getting pregnant but Im still eating really carefully but not been allowed to exercise yet until baby is safe.


----------



## Charliemarina

Morning girls, and thank u amy hun, well no bleeding or spotting now for a whole day yesterday i had nothing all day and my scan went well everything normal, will scan my pics later of my sac its very small but im so proud of it.....
well this morning i still have no bloody :dance: BUT OMG has sickness kicked in, got out of bed ran to loo threw up loads but YAY for bean progressing but Boo for hypremesis going to terrorise me for next 5-6 weeks :(, either way i know bean is good so bring it all on :)

how is everyone else today???

jen im glad ur doggy didnt have a stroke and she is on the mend.

i have an appointment today with my doc to get my sickness pills and a check up then another scan tomorrow with EPU so for now im happy, i wonder if that spurt of blood i had was the last of what was there as she said there is no lose blood in womb and cervix is closed so the blood must have been from outside, although docs is also checking for polyops as if i do have some then sex is defo off cards unless i want to bleed all the time and be scared witless....sorry OH lol ;)


----------



## Beadette

Good luck to all who have scans or appointments today! I woke up with a bit of orangy cm on wiping which is still there. Cue massive panic from me! X


----------



## babysimpson

Glad the bleeding has stopped for you. My OH is terrified to come anywhere near me at the moment and to be honest i don't mind it lol We won't be getting up to anything until we get past the milestone where my last twin didnt make it so until I'm at least 15 weeks, OH will just have to wait


----------



## jenny25

thanks hun we were sooo worried , hey i got a question my midwife booking appointment is at the hospital today do you think she will send me for a scan today? cause get this im supposed to start the injections if its a viable pregnancy ok so i have the consultant tomorrow morning but my scan is not till 5pm so their is a bit of worry how am i going to get the injections if my consultant is in the morning and the scan is in the evening ? xxx


----------



## babysimpson

Hmm well in order to see if it's a viable pregnancy they will have to do a scan and I'm sure they won't give you injections unless they know you need them.(it is the NHS and they don't like giving out meds unless they really have to lol) I would say they might and it would be nice to see little one sooner.

The scan i'm getting on Monday is to see if I have a viable pregnancy as they couldn't confirm it at my last one. Even though my levels were all very high according to midwife, she won't say until she sees little one with a heartbeat. 

Fingers crossed that you get your scan earlier.


----------



## jenny25

yeah the thing is i need the injections so hence the slight worry if you get me i have a blood clotting problem thats why i have to start clexaine i think its called , i will speak to my midwife today when i see her to see if they can sneak my scan in today rather than tomorrow x


----------



## Charliemarina

hey hunnie, well id say yes they will scan u, like babyattempt said they wont give out jabs unless they KNOW baby is viable, can i ask what jabs u will be having hunny???? xxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

sorry just read u above post think we posted same time lol :blush: xxxx


----------



## jenny25

lol i think its clexaine hun when i went for my recurrent mc tests it came back that i had antiphospholipid syndrome and that my consultant said he wanted me on proesterone aspirin and injections xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

babyattempt3 said:


> Glad the scan went ok Charliemainia.
> 
> Good luck to all who may have appts today.
> 
> Update with me is that I passed a reasonably sized clot early this morning. I haven't felt any pain so I'm hoping it is what we seen on the scan getting cleared out. Feeling really sick and bloated. I ended up buying Jeggings from Asda the other week a size bigger than what I would normally wear and already I'm filling them out!!! I went and bought another pair the next size up so I have them for later. Been losing weight the last year so only have one pair of jeans that I need to wear a belt with but the belt annoys me now so have to wear them without and I'm filling them ( Lost 2 stone since the last 5/6 months and have already put 1/2 stone back on since getting pregnant but Im still eating really carefully but not been allowed to exercise yet until baby is safe.

I hope the clot is the last you have of any bleeding.



Beadette said:


> Good luck to all who have scans or appointments today! I woke up with a bit of orangy cm on wiping which is still there. Cue massive panic from me! X

I'm sure it's nothing. Can you get in touch with your midwife?



jenny25 said:


> thanks hun we were sooo worried , hey i got a question my midwife booking appointment is at the hospital today do you think she will send me for a scan today? cause get this im supposed to start the injections if its a viable pregnancy ok so i have the consultant tomorrow morning but my scan is not till 5pm so their is a bit of worry how am i going to get the injections if my consultant is in the morning and the scan is in the evening ? xxx




jenny25 said:


> lol i think its clexaine hun when i went for my recurrent mc tests it came back that i had antiphospholipid syndrome and that my consultant said he wanted me on proesterone aspirin and injections xxx

They'll have to scan you if they want to check things are okay. If they don't then fight them on it.

I am already on aspirin until my antiphospholipid results come through on the 22nd September. Are you on that? Can you start it now?


----------



## jenny25

Vickieh1981 said:


> babyattempt3 said:
> 
> 
> Glad the scan went ok Charliemainia.
> 
> Good luck to all who may have appts today.
> 
> Update with me is that I passed a reasonably sized clot early this morning. I haven't felt any pain so I'm hoping it is what we seen on the scan getting cleared out. Feeling really sick and bloated. I ended up buying Jeggings from Asda the other week a size bigger than what I would normally wear and already I'm filling them out!!! I went and bought another pair the next size up so I have them for later. Been losing weight the last year so only have one pair of jeans that I need to wear a belt with but the belt annoys me now so have to wear them without and I'm filling them ( Lost 2 stone since the last 5/6 months and have already put 1/2 stone back on since getting pregnant but Im still eating really carefully but not been allowed to exercise yet until baby is safe.
> 
> I hope the clot is the last you have of any bleeding.
> 
> 
> 
> Beadette said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to all who have scans or appointments today! I woke up with a bit of orangy cm on wiping which is still there. Cue massive panic from me! XClick to expand...
> 
> I'm sure it's nothing. Can you get in touch with your midwife?
> 
> 
> 
> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> thanks hun we were sooo worried , hey i got a question my midwife booking appointment is at the hospital today do you think she will send me for a scan today? cause get this im supposed to start the injections if its a viable pregnancy ok so i have the consultant tomorrow morning but my scan is not till 5pm so their is a bit of worry how am i going to get the injections if my consultant is in the morning and the scan is in the evening ? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> lol i think its clexaine hun when i went for my recurrent mc tests it came back that i had antiphospholipid syndrome and that my consultant said he wanted me on proesterone aspirin and injections xxxClick to expand...
> 
> They'll have to scan you if they want to check things are okay. If they don't then fight them on it.
> 
> I am already on aspirin until my antiphospholipid results come through on the 22nd September. Are you on that? Can you start it now?Click to expand...

yeah i am already on that hun i have a copy of the letter from my consultant so i am taking it with me today and on it it clearly states what i need etc xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Jenny my consultant started me on Clexane before my scans to see if viable, they may just start u early before scan due to history. 

My GP wont prescribe it for me, I have to go through the Consultant for each prescription I get one every 28 days. 

God forbid but it wont make any difference if you start it early even if PG not viable because you just stop it. When I started it I was 4weeks and they misdiagnosed the ectopic at 4w 5 days so i was taking it 5 days before they thought it was ectopic and just advised me to stop, I missed two days but it didnt cause any harm. Its usually when the placenta starts taking over that its at its most useful as it gives smooth blood flow.


----------



## babysimpson

Beginning to worry (this is silly).

Since I got up at 6 (its not 11:20) I've had a bowl of cereal, an apple, a banana, ham sandwich, and a go-ahead snack!!! That normally lasts me until 3:30 or 4pm. I'm going to turn into a really big porker if I start doing this on a daily basis ( (I'm really big as it is). Today is the first day I've been so hungry and even after eating all that, i can't wait until lunchtime so I can go and buy a replacement lunch.

I drink loads of water to try and prevent more UTIs or another kidney infection but anyone got any other ideas as to what I could do to curb my appetite?


----------



## jenny25

hunny if your hungry just eat sweetie little and often helps with sickness , you know my OH has got sympathy pains and i think he has taken my food lol some days i eat more than others to be honest it all depends on the day .

im sorry to be worrying ive been on aspirin since 10dpo so at least i have have something to thin my blood x


----------



## babysimpson

You have every right to worry though as you're just wanting this baby to be as safe as possible.

I'm trying to be careful of what I eat as I'm already a big girl and wanting to put on as little weight as possible to avoid complications later on. Will just need to make up more to bring to work but low cal, low carb foods. I'm just glad I lost the 2 stone first as i wouldn't want ot imagine my size if I didn't


----------



## MEJOY

jenny25 said:


> hey girls sorry i didnt get back on last night i had to take my little dog to the emergency vet , when we got back from asda she started havin a massive sneezing fit once she stopped the left side of her face was all droopy like she had some sort of stroke her jaw was like loose aswell omg i was in tears she kept wandering around rubbing the left side of her face against the chairs and the floor , so we took her to the vet turns out she has a little infection and she had to get a shot of steriods my poor little pup :( she seems fine now but the vet said if it hasnt cleared up by thus we need to take her back and they will have too look up her nose too see whats causing this with her my little pup :(
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs214.ash2/47713_10150256919400338_631305337_14337590_1228769_n.jpg

Love her heart!! She is so stinkin cute!!! Hope she is doing better.....


----------



## lovehearts

Just popping in - hope everyone is doing ok and scans are going well.

I still have another 2 weeks until my 12 week scan! I am starting to worry now as my symptoms seems to be fading - not that i had many anyway!

xxx


----------



## braijackava

babyattempt3- I am bigger also and my doctor told me I could only gain 10 pounds. I feel for you!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## mislaww

Braijackava - only 10 pounds?!? That sounds impossible! I'm already halfway there! Good luck...

Charlie, that's great news!

Jenny - adorable puppy! Hope he feels 100% soon. I just lost my kitten....I know the stress our pets can put us through! I can't stand an empty home, so I'm on the hunt for a new kitten so she'll be trained by the time LO arrives! 

Babyattempt - Hope that's the end of the spotting for you! Your eating sounds a lot like my eating...well, maybe I eat more. Which I guess is why my pants don't fit? Try not to deprive yourself of carbs too much, your LO needs them too. But I think you're doing well with the apple and banana - I should follow your lead! But I'd kind of rather follow Deb's and get pizza instead...

I'm wearing a skirt today. Every time I bend over, the lining rips a little.... I don't mind, because it's giving me a bit more room!


----------



## Tulip

Lovehearts, you're at the perfect stage for symptoms to be fading, your placenta is taking over, so your hcg is dropping to be replaced by lots of progesterone. 

Neen - Mojo had that discharge about the same time - I'll text you. You've got MW tomorrow anyway innit? xx


----------



## parkgirl

Hi ladies. I still need to go back and catch up on all that's happened, but I wanted to give you an update on my appointment today.

Doctor said everything was looking great. They found the heartbeat :dance: and it was in the normal range...160. We went over all kinds of things and I don't think I remember half of them. Luckily they gave me a big packet of info to look over. I don't have another appointment until October 6th, which feels like a really long time away.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Glad everything was good parkgirl.

Right - now am freaking out again. Had weird cramps the night Isabella died. Then was told the next day she had gone. :sad2:

Having weird cramps today and a stabby feeling in my cervix. Still can't find baby on the doppler. I know I am paranoid and a silly cow but am really upset. I am scared of going to my scan tomorrow.


----------



## Beadette

Vickieh1981 said:


> Glad everything was good parkgirl.
> 
> Right - now am freaking out again. Had weird cramps the night Isabella died. Then was told the next day she had gone. :sad2:
> 
> Having weird cramps today and a stabby feeling in my cervix. Still can't find baby on the doppler. I know I am paranoid and a silly cow but am really upset. I am scared of going to my scan tomorrow.

HUGS! I'm sorry you are worrying hun xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## mislaww

Oh Vickie - sorry you're going through this. Try and relax! I'm sure you'll see a lovely little bean tomorrow, healthy and happy!


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Just checking in... my bleeding seems to have been AWOL for a few days now. I'm glad to have some company there - even if it's common in first tri, it's still a relief when it stops. I've resumed some gentle exercise and yoga, which helps me relax, but I'm getting pooped out so much easier now. 

DH and I had a long talk last night about tomorrow's scan. We're both feeling the same mix of anxiety and hopefulness. I know a bunch of the ladies here are booked for scans tomorrow, so thoughts with you, and a raised glass of sticky dust to all! Deep breath.

X


----------



## Beadette

I would like to wish all the girls with scans tomorrow GOOD LUCK!!! I will be thinking 'beaty' thoughts and pray everyones beans are well!! 

Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

:hugs: vickie :hugs:

So what time are all the scans at tomorrow then? Mine is at 10.30am, really dreading it if im honest. x


----------



## petitpas

Deep breaths indeed! Good luck right back at ya (and everyone else joining us in the scan room tomorrow)! xxx


----------



## petitpas

Mommy, mine's at 8.15. I am so KNACKERED that I'm glad it's not long until then...
Just hope I manage to wake up: I still haven't been to bed, only got 3-4 hours sleep on a flight last night - eek!


----------



## Beadette

8.15am?? Gosh that's early!! My EPU only scan from 11am each day! X


----------



## Beadette

Pippin will you text me when you are out of scan flower? Xx


----------



## petitpas

I will text you however way it goes. Promise! xxx


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Mine's at 1pm... we've wrangled kidcare for our son (though if all seems well, we'll probably bring him along next time). We haven't told him yet, but I think he's picked up on it. The other day he asked me if he could please see my uterus. :rofl:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Mine is at 7pm - ages to wait. Will be insane by then I think


----------



## parkgirl

Good luck to all the ladies having scans tomorrow!


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Good luck to everyone having scans tomorrow !


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls sorry not got on to tell you i had a scan and we seen a heartbeat :D:D:D:D the midwife was excellent its a special midwife i am under called a bereavement midwife who deals with people who has had mc neonatal deaths and that so its really good to know that i have someone with experiance looking after me she arranged for me to get squeezed in today so i dont need to rush around 

so here is little bumble 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs215.ash2/47833_10150260958560338_631305337_14453097_2007647_n.jpg


----------



## MissMaternal

Wow Jenny, yay for your scan, and YAY for a heartbeat!! Thats great!! Look at your little bumble...so cute!

Parkgirl, a heartbeat for you too, thats great!!!:flower:

Vickie, i'm so sorry to hear you're worried :( I wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow....not long now and you'll be past your important milestone :flower: Can't wait to see more pictures of your LO!

Good luck to everyone else who's got scans tomorrow...i know there's a fair few of you!!


AFM... i got really scared this morning. I had a really bad lower backache last night, then i got woken up in the night by a really painful cramp. This morning, i swear my boobs didnt hurt as much as they did yesterday...so i was SO scared. Convinced myself it was over. But now, my boobs are hurting again, and i've had no more cramps, and certainly had no bleeding (fingers crossed...) so am telling myself to forget about it and stock up on the PMA!!!
Also, it's my birthday tomorrow, so i dont wanna be miserable all day!! Not sure what me and OH are gonna do yet...i've got the day off, so maybe i'll take a tip from Deb and go to Pizza Hut! I don't fancy doing anything too special for my birthday, it's only a boring birthday (23) :(

:hugs: to everyone and their beans! xx


----------



## parkgirl

MissMaternal- I hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## braijackava

Just realized I joined this after my scan. So here is a pic of my bean!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## MissMaternal

parkgirl said:


> MissMaternal- I hope you have a great birthday!

Thankyou honey! xx


----------



## MissMaternal

braijackava said:


> Just realized I joined this after my scan. So here is a pic of my bean!

Wow that's amazing!! I've never seen a 4d scan of a little bean, only ones from later on in pregnancy! How far along were you when you had it done? It looks so baby-like for a little one! xx


----------



## braijackava

It was done at 10 weeks. It is pretty amazing! Its the first one like it I have had done with any of my pregnancies.


----------



## MissMaternal

braijackava said:


> It was done at 10 weeks. It is pretty amazing! Its the first one like it I have had done with any of my pregnancies.

Ahh thats so cool! I was going to have one done at about 28 weeks when i was pregnant with Freya, but didnt get that far unfortunately...

I'll have to get one done later in this pregnancy :flower:


----------



## EpdTTC

Jenny-Your dog is soo soo cute. I am glad she is ok!

Parkgirl and Jenny-yay for good scans! Such a relief!

Bumpyride, Petipas, Mummy2Angel and any others I'm missing-Fingers crossed for perfect scans tomorrow. 

Vickie-I wish I could say something to make you feel better. After what you have been through, I just think you are always going to worry. It's normal for the trauma that you have been through. I am about a week behind you and I will say that I get odd pains and stabby aches now and then too. I'm thinking it is just normal for where we are at. My RE told me that my uterus would start expanding up over the pelvic bone for the next two weeks. I'm thinking baby is doing lots of growing and uterus is doing lots of growing too! I hope your scan gives you the reassurance you need.

MissMaternal-Happy Birthday tomorrow!

Braijackava-Such a cool scan pic! I'll have to look into getting one of those done! Amazing!

Amos-How you doing hun?


----------



## Beadette

Good luck today girls! Xxxxx

congrats on your little heartbeat Jenny! So chuffed for you xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

MissMaternal said:


> Wow Jenny, yay for your scan, and YAY for a heartbeat!! Thats great!! Look at your little bumble...so cute!
> 
> Parkgirl, a heartbeat for you too, thats great!!!:flower:
> 
> Vickie, i'm so sorry to hear you're worried :( I wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow....not long now and you'll be past your important milestone :flower: Can't wait to see more pictures of your LO!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else who's got scans tomorrow...i know there's a fair few of you!!
> 
> 
> AFM... i got really scared this morning. I had a really bad lower backache last night, then i got woken up in the night by a really painful cramp. This morning, i swear my boobs didnt hurt as much as they did yesterday...so i was SO scared. Convinced myself it was over. But now, my boobs are hurting again, and i've had no more cramps, and certainly had no bleeding (fingers crossed...) so am telling myself to forget about it and stock up on the PMA!!!
> Also, it's my birthday tomorrow, so i dont wanna be miserable all day!! Not sure what me and OH are gonna do yet...i've got the day off, so maybe i'll take a tip from Deb and go to Pizza Hut! I don't fancy doing anything too special for my birthday, it's only a boring birthday (23) :(
> 
> :hugs: to everyone and their beans! xx

Happy birthday hun!!!! You are so young. I am 29 and starting to feel old lol.

I am glad symptoms came back for you. Early pregnancy is a bitch for paranoia isn't it?



braijackava said:


> Just realized I joined this after my scan. So here is a pic of my bean!

So cute. I saw my little one in 3d at 12 weeks and it looks funny lol.



EpdTTC said:


> Jenny-Your dog is soo soo cute. I am glad she is ok!
> 
> Parkgirl and Jenny-yay for good scans! Such a relief!
> 
> Bumpyride, Petipas, Mummy2Angel and any others I'm missing-Fingers crossed for perfect scans tomorrow.
> 
> Vickie-I wish I could say something to make you feel better. After what you have been through, I just think you are always going to worry. It's normal for the trauma that you have been through. I am about a week behind you and I will say that I get odd pains and stabby aches now and then too. I'm thinking it is just normal for where we are at. My RE told me that my uterus would start expanding up over the pelvic bone for the next two weeks. I'm thinking baby is doing lots of growing and uterus is doing lots of growing too! I hope your scan gives you the reassurance you need.
> 
> MissMaternal-Happy Birthday tomorrow!
> 
> Braijackava-Such a cool scan pic! I'll have to look into getting one of those done! Amazing!
> 
> Amos-How you doing hun?

Thanks hun. I hate being the paranoid person I am now. I wish we all had the pregnancy innocence back.

Jenny I am thrilled your scan went well.

Right for the first time in 6 weeks I have to get ready for the school run :wacko:


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls! Yaaaay for a hb Jenny, that's fabulous! Are you still getting scanned again today?!?

Vic, I'm sorry your little bean is scaring you again. Am sure it's just the uterus stretching and if you can keep hold of your marbles for another 12 hours you'll see a happy little beany xxxx

Best of luck to Pip, Lianne, Vic, BA3, Ru, Mummy2Angel and Jenny for scannage today. Thinking beaty, wriggly thoughts for you all xxxxxxxx Pip - 8:15???? I'm trying to text you but haven't yet manually moved all numbers onto the new bitchphone and the old one (containing your number) is flat. I hope you're up! :haha:


----------



## jenny25

hey hun no i wont be getting scanned today i said to my midwife that my consultant wanted me to have the "viable" scan first then see him so i can start injections but they have done it the wrong way around , so she sorted me out yesterday and managed too squeeze me in so all i have today is my consultant appointment at 10.20 xxx


----------



## Minimin

Congrats to all those who saw beanies and HB. 

Good luck to those with scans today.

Vickie- I am sure all will be well today- good luck hun :)

AFM- one more week to go before we have our anomaly scan. I could not feel any less pregnant!! Only my stuffed up sinuses are making me somewhat reassured :(


----------



## jenny25

im symptoms come and go it changes day to day hun xxx


----------



## babysimpson

Happy Birthday MissMaternal

Good luck to all the ladies with scans today. Let's hope you all see heartbeats.

Vickie - This must be so hard for you at the moment. At least in 12 hours you would have had your scan and hopefully get the reassurance you need. Fingers crossed for you.

For me this morning has been the worst. Nausea really kicking in but no morning sickness yet. Hot flushes first thing as you get into work isn't helping and I just can't seem to get enough sleep. Bleeding is still happening and I've been passing clots and tissue. Hoping this is just that blood clot clearing itself out as I'm in no pain at all and not had any cramping. Can't start exercising until all has cleared up and baby is ok so been told to rest as much as I can, no stretching etc. Need to keep back to my wii fit and yoga to try and keep the weight gain to a minimum.


----------



## Minimin

BA3- I have also been told to rest and cant wait to get into Yoga- I just got my teacher training cert in and have enrolled on a preg Yoga teaching course when I will be about 16 weeks!

Take it easy whilst you can for now I say!

Miss Maternal- sorry forgot to say happy happy birthday!!! Hope you have a great day and are spoilt rotten :)


----------



## babysimpson

I just do the yoga on the wii fit but if all is ok on Monday, I'm thinking about getting a yoga dvd especially for pregnancy. I don't have a lot of energy at the moment anyway even if I could exercise. All I'm doing to walking the dogs so might start taking them out for longer in the evening.


----------



## Tulip

Happy birthday MissMaternal! xxx


----------



## Minimin

Good Idea BA3- let me know if you get a good DVD!! :)


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck to all having scans and appointments today!


----------



## babysimpson

Minimin - there are loads out there and I guess it depends on people's abilities. I'm just a complete beginner as I only to the moves on the wii fit. There are quite a few that show the same moves but with modifications depending on what stage you're at in your pregnancy so you can continue to do the moves but change them slightly as you get further along. I think Pilates is another thing that they have DVS for pregnant women. 

As well as that, I'm going to see how much it'll be to go swimming as that should help.


----------



## Minimin

Definitely Swimming is good- specially as bump gets bigger I think swimming will help with taking pressure off our lower backs! :)

Hey debs how are u?


----------



## debgreasby

I'm ok - in a foul mood today for no reason. Everyone is annoying me, :(


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> I'm ok - in a foul mood today for no reason. Everyone is annoying me, :(

Oh boy. I am with you on that. My poor kids the last few days, all they have heard is me snapping at them.

I don't know how much is worry about tonights scan and how much is hormones. I am a bitch at the moment.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Well scan went great :thumbup: same as jenny when i visit EPU i will be seen by bereavment midwife, it was the one who seen me last time when i lost Max and she was so lovely :). So everything looks good, seen heartbeat. Although had a bit of panic before i went in, 10.20am i go to the loo before scan and when i wiped there was pink discharge :cry: so i was in hysterics.....but i've not to worry as all looks good :). Will upload a pic later can't find adaptor for laptop lol x


----------



## Beadette

I'm so pleased things are good Hun xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

:happydance:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af37/mummy2angel/DSC00006.jpg


----------



## babysimpson

Fantastic news!! Let's hope it keeps coming.

I just had a baked potato with cheese and beans and a little salad for my lunch and now feel really sick lol I don't think it'll be too long before the MS kicks in.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh that's fantastic news Mummy2Angel!!!! I'm so happy for you!

Just wondering, did you have an NHS scan at the EPU? Only I didn't get an early scan after one miscarriage (I had to pay privately) and this time after two miscarriages it seems like its going to be a battle to get one, just wondering why your doc refered you for one? I assumed you were paying private for one.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Nope was on NHS and i didnt even get reffered. I went to midwife to ask and she gave me the number to call them up. They were great i just explained i had a mmc in march and they didnt even hesitiate in booking me in for scan. where abouts in the UK are you from? i think its a bit of a postcode lottery to be honest x


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Brilliant news :happydance:


----------



## Minimin

Great news ladies :wohoo:
BA3- lets hope it kicks in.. in the nicest way possible :flower:

PRgirl- I had tons of scans at EPU to check my pregnancies where in the right place and they were progressing normally. They just dont give you a picture normally :( that you can take home.

hope the good news keeps coming ladies. Off to some Acu so have a good afternoon.

I want a jacket now.... lol :)


----------



## babysimpson

lol mine was slightly burnt but it's the salad that I'm fighting with. Stragne though cos last pregnancy I couldn't get enough salad and fruit and now salad isn't doing it for me lol Maybe its because that's all i've been eating the last year to try and lose weight lol


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Nope was on NHS and i didnt even get reffered. I went to midwife to ask and she gave me the number to call them up. They were great i just explained i had a mmc in march and they didnt even hesitiate in booking me in for scan. where abouts in the UK are you from? i think its a bit of a postcode lottery to be honest x

Ahh ok. I rang the EPU myself last time and tried to refer myself and they were having none of it, it's so upsetting. I haven't rang them yet this time as I haven't even had my midwife appointment through yet (I'm 6 weeks today) but we'll see.


----------



## petitpas

Sorry I couldn't get on earlier. Scan went well - we saw a heart beat!!!!! :cloud9:

Good luck to everyone else scanning today fxfxfxfx


----------



## Lianne1986

hey ladies, just an update from me.

i had my 12 week scan this morning, baby was perfect, strong heartbeat! 
baby was trying to hide and put his/her hands up by there face! made us laugh! 
i had to have half a wee half way thru the scan because she couldnt see babys legs lol

im 13 weeks 3 days!!


----------



## debgreasby

Hurrah for good scans ladies x


----------



## Tulip

YAY for superb scans! Will update later - only just got back from town and had lunch, back out in an hour for haircut :)


----------



## babysimpson

Great news ladies - glad all is going well.


----------



## braijackava

Yay!!!! for good scans!


----------



## Beadette

Excellent news about the scans girls! Am so happy for you all xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

prgirl_cesca said:


> Oh that's fantastic news Mummy2Angel!!!! I'm so happy for you!
> 
> Just wondering, did you have an NHS scan at the EPU? Only I didn't get an early scan after one miscarriage (I had to pay privately) and this time after two miscarriages it seems like its going to be a battle to get one, just wondering why your doc refered you for one? I assumed you were paying private for one.

I think as Mummy said it's a postcode lottery. My hospital have scanned me every two weeks and been pretty good. I don't think it's because I had two in a row either - but because I lost missy.



petitpas said:


> Sorry I couldn't get on earlier. Scan went well - we saw a heart beat!!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Good luck to everyone else scanning today fxfxfxfx

Excellent news.



Lianne1986 said:


> hey ladies, just an update from me.
> 
> i had my 12 week scan this morning, baby was perfect, strong heartbeat!
> baby was trying to hide and put his/her hands up by there face! made us laugh!
> i had to have half a wee half way thru the scan because she couldnt see babys legs lol
> 
> im 13 weeks 3 days!!

Wooohooo brilliant.

Mummytoangel - so glad your scan went well. BTW What is your name? I can't keep calling you mummy lol

I have my scan in 2.5 hours. I finally managed to find baby on the doppler today which was good but little minx disappeared within about 10 seconds. Obviously shy


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Happy Thursday, everyone! *So* glad to hear everyone's scans have gone well today... yay! :happydance: I hope to be joining you in the sigh of relief room later this afternoon. I wish they'd booked me in first thing so I didn't have to sit around twiddling my digits all day, but at least I _get_ an early scan rather than waiting another 6 weeks or so. Go little heartbeats go!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Good luck vickie and bumpyride :hugs:

My name is Rebecca lol, never occured to me to tell people and how weird it is writing 'mummy' :haha:


----------



## Heulyn

1 week today until I get to hear our little heart beating away for the first time :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

FXd still for Vick and Ru!
Your turn sooooon Leah! xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

How did your scan go Vickieh? 

I have my dating scan tomorrow and am feeling rather nervous :wacko:


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

:sick: Really, how are we ladies with unhappy tummies supposed to choke back a lakes worth of water and then skip peeing when that's a favorite (or at least_ frequent_) first tri passtime? Once I went for a scan and they were nearly an hour late, it was a super rainy day, and I very nearly peed on the floor :shock:. When I finally got scanned, the tech gasped, said I was way too full and must be about to explode, and to please go drain a pint off. I could have kissed her. It's all worth it, these happy discomforts, but ooooohhhhh... 

Leaving soon. Fingers crossed as tight as a well burrowed bean.


----------



## mislaww

So glad to hear of the great scans! Hope to hear good news from Vickie soon, too.

I have an emergency ultrasound this afternoon. I had some bright red bleeding last night....and then couldn't find the heartbeat on our fetal monitor after AGES of trying. Bleedign stopped but obviously we were incredibly worried. I woke up at 3:00 am and finally could find it thumping away like nothing was wrong. Foolishly, I tried finding it before we went to work this morning and couldn't. DH and I stayed home and tried for about an hour before we found LO - hiding out on the left side. Well, LO has never been on the left side! Cheeky monkey. DH says LO thinks hiding from the doppler is some kind of game. I say LO shares DH sense of humour if that's the case...

So I went to the doctor, this morning and he checked everything (cervix still closed tightly) and found the heartbeat straight away, but he's sending me for an ultrasound this afternoon. I'm scared, because I'm not really sure of the purpose. I'm hoping it's mostly for reassurance because my doctor knows how nervous I am. In which case, I take back some of my previous comments about him (his douchebaggery was a subject of conversation some time back if you'll recall).

Anyway, I'll let you know how it goes. As you all can relate, I'm so nervous....


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Very best of luck this afternoon, mislaww... and glad if your doctor's behavior is improving.


----------



## Tulip

Shaz you're going to be fine honey, hope you sleep OK tonght xxxx


----------



## Tulip

And good luck this afternoon Annie xxx


----------



## Beadette

Hope you girls are all well.

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow Shazza! xxxx

AFM - I had my MW booking in today and spent over an hour with her - I love her. She was such a nice lady xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Good luck vickie and bumpyride :hugs:
> 
> My name is Rebecca lol, never occured to me to tell people and how weird it is writing 'mummy' :haha:

Nice to put a name to you.

I am back from my scan. The woman was absolutely wonderful, she scanned me for 20 minutes.

She was interested in the nub theory and gave me some excellent pictures of the baby for that (which ingender says look girly)

Unfortunately baby turned its back on us and went to sleep. We must be boring. lol So the pictures aren't brilliant but not through lack of trying on her behalf and some funny belly dancing on mine lol.


----------



## Beadette

Vickieh1981 said:


> Mummy2Angel. said:
> 
> 
> Good luck vickie and bumpyride :hugs:
> 
> My name is Rebecca lol, never occured to me to tell people and how weird it is writing 'mummy' :haha:
> 
> Nice to put a name to you.
> 
> I am back from my scan. The woman was absolutely wonderful, she scanned me for 20 minutes.
> 
> She was interested in the nub theory and gave me some excellent pictures of the baby for that (which ingender says look girly)
> 
> Unfortunately baby turned its back on us and went to sleep. We must be boring. lol So the pictures aren't brilliant but not through lack of trying on her behalf and some funny belly dancing on mine lol.
> 
> View attachment 113408
> 
> 
> View attachment 113409
> 
> 
> View attachment 113410Click to expand...

Excellent news hun! I'm so glad everything was ok after your panic last night.

Love your piccies x x x x


----------



## jenny25

im glad everything went well girls 

im so angry my friend that was watching aarron broke my laptop she downloaded something and it may have a virus so now it is stuck on the loading page so now i had to fork out £230 for a shit notebook im so mad at her


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Good luck tomorrow shazza, I'm sure it'll be fine.

Mummy2Angel - my big sister's name is Rebecca! :)

Good scan news all round really.

I got my midwife appointment letter through, not till the 17th September when I'll be 8+1. After Rebecca's scan update I decided to ring the EPU - no chance of a scan for me even after two miscarriages. I'm gutted. So i'll try my doctor in a couple of weeks as he said he'd push for me to get one, but if the hospital are refusing to me they'll probably refuse to him too. But we're not going for a private one. Our nearest private place is about an hour and a half's drive - I'm not doing that drive again for potentially bad news. It's all good when you have a successful scan, but we may not. I'll just try and keep my head together and hopefully make it to the 12 week scan. Although last time I miscarried it was classed as a blighted ovum/MMC and I had to have an ERPC, I still had brown spotting so that would be enough this time to get me into the EPU. Hopefully I won't bleed at all and everything will be fine!


----------



## EpdTTC

Yay for such wonderful scan news Rebecca, Petipas, Lianne!

Thinking of you Bumpy!

Mislaww-I am so sorry you had such a scare! I can imagine how awful that was. it sounds like things are good though and hopefully ultrasound will further confirm that.

Such good news Vickie! And great pics. I'm glad you had someone nice today and that she took time to listen to you.

Shazza-I have a scan tomorrow too. I will be thinking of you. I think Chimpette has a scan tomorrow too?


----------



## mislaww

So back from my ultrasound. I don't know if it's good news or not.

Well, the best news is we saw our little monkey. And what a monkey! It was very squirmy and didn't stop with the kicking and reaching the whole time! I can't believe how much there is to see! And of course, its heart was beating away (176bpm). It's also measuring a bit tall for its age, which can't be bad.

We went in because our gp was concerned about the cause of the bleed - maybe a subchorionic hemmorage? Anyway, so the technician show us the baby, takes the normal measurements. I didn't see her measure anything aside from the LO, the uterus and the ovaries. She doesn't tell us (and I suspect isn't allowed to tell us) if she found anything amiss. She disappeared for a moment to check with the doctor, then pokes her head in to tell us we can go. We don't see the doctor or get any news good or bad. The report is going to the doctor, but will take a couple days. 

I'm hoping that it's a case of no news is good news. When we found out about our mmc (at the same clinic), the tech went away and after the doc saw the pics, he came in to get a better look. I'm hoping that the fact that he didn't come in means he didn't have to see anything for himself and therefore it's nothing to worry about? 

What do you ladies think?


----------



## Amos2009

Wow- I have missed so much!! Congrats to all those who had wonderful scans- I love seeing the pics Vickie and Jenny!! :happydance::happydance:

Mislaww- usually no news is good news. If they saw something worrisome, they would have told you then. :hugs:

Can I whine for a minute? I am having that feeling that something is not right. I still have slight nausea and my boobs are still sore, but I have found in the past that always doesn't mean anything. For the past few weeks I have had slight cramps so I knew baby was growing and nestling in. But the past few days- none of that. I just have this overwhelming sense of dread- that something is wrong.


----------



## mislaww

Thanks Amos - I hope you're right! 

As for you, whine away (although I wouldn't call that whining). I had those stretching cramps the first few weeks, but they went away - maybe around week 7? Certainly before I had my first ultrasound at 7w 5d. I know it's so hard (especially after what you've been through) but try to keep that PMA? Sending :hugs: right back at you!


----------



## EpdTTC

Mislaww-I agree with Amos-I think if they were concerned they would have said something or examined you further.

Amy-I have had that feeling of dread many times. I have a scan tomorrow so I am on pins and needles. I have learned that the feelings of dread does not come from my instinct or gut anymore-they are fed by my fear, anxiety, and past losses. I don't know if it is the same for you but I have learned that what feels like intuition (especially when it's negative) really isn't truly intuition for me anymore. I had the crampy feeling off and on. Sometimes I'd have it for days at a time and then nothing and then again a few days or a week later. Same thing now-sometimes nothing, other times odd aches etc. I hope it is all just the normal ebb and flow of things. When is your next scan?

Erin


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Erin :hugs: Never knew that was your name btw!! 
You are probably right- I have been so traumatized (even though I won't admit it) by my six losses that my mind is probably the only thing wrong with me! I guess I also just can't bear the thought of letting my DH and my Mom down again. Even though I know they don't feel that way, I still think they do ya know? I can't just be happy- I was unhappy when I had symptoms...now that I have symptoms, I can't be happy because I am missing one symptom in particular. I am really messed up in the head!!!!

Oh- my next scan is a week from today. It will be close to a milestone for me, so I am praying I can make it past it.


----------



## Tulip

Annie I'm pretty sure they have to tell you if something is wrong. Sounds like your little wriggler is doing just fine with all that movement!

Amy, I agree with Erin, I stopped getting stetching pains for several weeks around that time. You're not whinging, you're just terrified! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Best of luck to Shazza, Erin, Susan and Mushmouth for your scans today! Sorry I haven't got yours on the front page Erin, I must have missed that :wacko:
Thinking beaty, wriggly thoughts for you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Our scan was a little stressful - the guy I saw tried and tried, but couldnt find anything except a sac, and I was bracing myself for very bad news the longer he looked for something he obviously wasnt finding. Finally he gave up and said wed have to do an internal, so I had to go back to the waiting room all over again (agonizing, because my head went right back into the December heartbreak) as obviously that requires a female tech. I just sat there squeezing DHs hand tightly, trying to breathe deeply and think good thoughts.

The woman I finally saw was delightful, and after a little looking around, found our little bean as clear as day, heart happily beating away at 121 bpm and cute as hell to us, a couple of very relieved parents. Were measuring a couple of days under our EDD, but apparently not enough to change it. Tears of relief. Floodgates of gratitude. And how exciting to actually _see_ something not just symptoms and hormone numbers, but a real little living, heart flickering bean. :happydance: I love you, bean.

Really, I think today sounds like it was a successful day for scans around these here parts big, bright luck for all the upcoming internal window peeks. 

HUGE EXHALE

(I know, our nubbling shot isnt dramatic, but we think its cute.)
 



Attached Files:







firstpic.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## fluffyblue

Amy i had no stretching pains or cramps at all with this one at all not even now, I worried but there was nothing to worry about, I had the nausea plus sore boobs they were my only symptom !!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Amos2009 said:


> Wow- I have missed so much!! Congrats to all those who had wonderful scans- I love seeing the pics Vickie and Jenny!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Mislaww- usually no news is good news. If they saw something worrisome, they would have told you then. :hugs:
> 
> Can I whine for a minute? I am having that feeling that something is not right. I still have slight nausea and my boobs are still sore, but I have found in the past that always doesn't mean anything. For the past few weeks I have had slight cramps so I knew baby was growing and nestling in. But the past few days- none of that. I just have this overwhelming sense of dread- that something is wrong.

I remember saying the same at that stage. I worried for weeks about the cramps, then I worried for 3 weeks that I wasn't having any cramps. Now the last three weeks I have been worrying about cramps again.

It's pretty normal for them to go away weeks 7-10



mislaww said:


> So back from my ultrasound. I don't know if it's good news or not.
> 
> Well, the best news is we saw our little monkey. And what a monkey! It was very squirmy and didn't stop with the kicking and reaching the whole time! I can't believe how much there is to see! And of course, its heart was beating away (176bpm). It's also measuring a bit tall for its age, which can't be bad.
> 
> We went in because our gp was concerned about the cause of the bleed - maybe a subchorionic hemmorage? Anyway, so the technician show us the baby, takes the normal measurements. I didn't see her measure anything aside from the LO, the uterus and the ovaries. She doesn't tell us (and I suspect isn't allowed to tell us) if she found anything amiss. She disappeared for a moment to check with the doctor, then pokes her head in to tell us we can go. We don't see the doctor or get any news good or bad. The report is going to the doctor, but will take a couple days.
> 
> I'm hoping that it's a case of no news is good news. When we found out about our mmc (at the same clinic), the tech went away and after the doc saw the pics, he came in to get a better look. I'm hoping that the fact that he didn't come in means he didn't have to see anything for himself and therefore it's nothing to worry about?
> 
> What do you ladies think?

I am pretty sure they would have told you if there was anything to worry about. I had a SCH with this baby which cleared up after about 10 weeks .



~BumpyRide~ said:


> Our scan was a little stressful - the guy I saw tried and tried, but couldnt find anything except a sac, and I was bracing myself for very bad news the longer he looked for something he obviously wasnt finding. Finally he gave up and said wed have to do an internal, so I had to go back to the waiting room all over again (agonizing, because my head went right back into the December heartbreak) as obviously that requires a female tech. I just sat there squeezing DHs hand tightly, trying to breathe deeply and think good thoughts.
> 
> The woman I finally saw was delightful, and after a little looking around, found our little bean as clear as day, heart happily beating away at 121 bpm and cute as hell to us, a couple of very relieved parents. Were measuring a couple of days under our EDD, but apparently not enough to change it. Tears of relief. Floodgates of gratitude. And how exciting to actually _see_ something not just symptoms and hormone numbers, but a real little living, heart flickering bean. :happydance: I love you, bean.
> 
> Really, I think today sounds like it was a successful day for scans around these here parts big, bright luck for all the upcoming internal window peeks.
> 
> HUGE EXHALE
> 
> (I know, our nubbling shot isnt dramatic, but we think its cute.)

SOrry you had the worry of that hun but pleased all is well 

xxxxx

Happy 20 weeks fluffy


----------



## jenny25

good morning girls how are we all ? 

amy i didnt have much of that but i guess it comes and goes how have you been doing hun xx

well i got the doctors today cause i put in a prescription on wed for my progesterone i got a call yesterday saying he needs documentation that ive too continue it urgh pain in the arse so it is its clearly on my notes so i best take my notes and my clexane thingys too so they dont screw that up, on the bright side i done my first shot myself yesterday so proud of me lol , it did sting but not for a few min after i done the injection 
does that mean i wont be able to fly ? well its not a long flight its too scotland from london stansted x


----------



## Beadette

Ok I've been trying to stay calm these past 2 days but I'm beginning to freak out because I don't have strong symptoms anymore. Since my huge vomitting attack I had a day of feeling terrible and then for 2 days I've felt fine! I'm worried that they are going to tell me somethings wrong at my scan next week! I'm trying not to be negative but it's so hard! I don't feel pregnant


----------



## debgreasby

Huggles hunni - i don't feel pregnant anymore either.


----------



## lovehearts

Me either girls!!! maybe were just having a good few days!!

2 weeks till our scans deb! 

xx


----------



## jenny25

hun their are days that i dont either my sickness and that comes and goes the only thing that really has stayed is the tiredness im too scared to take my bra off lol


----------



## babysimpson

Morning girls - great to see all the good news about scans and all the pics look fab no matter how small bean is!! It's just great to see they are there.

Good luck to all those who have scans and appts today - Let's hope that the good news keep spreading across us all.

Update on me is that I've been passing blood clots all week but in no pain at all and no cramping so I'm staying positive. Got really bad nausea this morning which made mt mentor take notice so I told him why. I said that there are complications so may not last and that I'm not making it official any time soon. He won't tell anyone anyway as his fiancee went through a similar ordeal with their son. Boobs not as tender to touch but still sensitive. Apart from the bleeding and the nausea, I'm feeling great. Hopefully I can keep the PMA until the scan on Monday.


----------



## Lianne1986

morning all - just wanted to say to u all, tht when i went to my scan yesturday i was SURE they were gonna tell me id had another MMC. i didnt feel pregnant at all, symptoms had all faded pretty much, i was really nervous, but when i went for my scan and everything was perfect!

i had good days & bad, but try to keep postive ladies, i know its easier said than done but sending big :hugs: to u all xxx


----------



## Beadette

Thanks girls, it's good to know I'm not alone! I'm just really frightened! I want this to be my forever baby so much.

Oh I forgot to say that bead went to his grans yesterday and she said "is Nina pregnant?" , he said "no why?" and she said "yes she is, I've had a dream that she is!" bead just laughed it off. It's weird because she hasn't seen me in weeks so it's not like she can tell because I look tired or my boobs are bigger or anything. Strange!!! Xxx


----------



## babysimpson

My mum had a dream thta I was expecting twins the night before I got told!!

Very strange


----------



## babysimpson

Starting to get uncomfortable cramping. May be due to not being able to move bowels easily or could be our precious saying goodbye. If it doesn't ease I'm going home to rest. (


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Well all morning I felt sick to my stomach that they were going to tell me bad news at my scan, and i'm happy to report we saw baby moving around and a gorgeous heartbeat. I've attached a pic for you to see him/her...

I'm so happppppppppyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Fatty2.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## debgreasby

Yay! Great news x


----------



## mushmouth

awww susan your pic is gooooorgeous!

I also dont feel very pregnant - but I am!

just had my scan, and they have put me forward two days... also said the egg came from the left ovary. :D

meet mushmellow - :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







scanpic1.JPG
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 5









scanpic2.JPG
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 4









scanpic3.JPG
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## braijackava

Anyone recommend a good doppler I can buy in the US?


----------



## Beadette

Excellent news Chimpette and Mushmouth - I'm so pleased for you and I think that yur pictures are excellent xxx


----------



## vickyd

Wow so much good news and beautiful scans in 2 days!!!!!!!!!!!! Lets keep it going!


----------



## Minimin

Great news Chimpette and Mushmellow! :wohoo:


----------



## mislaww

Neen, Deb and Lovehearts! Don't worry, I'm sure your symptoms are just ebbing...they'll flow soon enough and you'll be bowled over in discomfort soon enough! Don't worry. I think that it's normal for them to vary. Of course, it's normal for us to worry when we're not sick too! I was horrified when I felt good for a day and a half a couple weeks ago....

Sorry about the pain in the arse, Jenny!

Woo woo! for the great scans, Chimpette, Mush and Bumpy. Great pics! 

Thanks so much ladies for your comments re: the missing doctor. I feel better! I've reported to my sister (she's a gp), and sent her the picture I took for her to look at. Just waiting for her comments back! 

Funny, I was too nervous to ask for a cd of images at the scan. But the very kind tech made sure to leave a nice picture of Squirmy up on the screen when she left (thoughtful, non?) and I took a couple blackberry shots that turned out nicely. I'd post one I could figure out how! 

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## mislaww

braijackava said:


> Anyone recommend a good doppler I can buy in the US?

I have a hibebe, I bought it off ebay, although it's also available off amazon. I really like it - it worked from 10 weeks and aside from yesterday when squirmy was hiding, I've been able to find a hb relatively easily.


----------



## babysimpson

Our precious one has said goodbye. Managed to drive home before things started. Called EPU who told me what is safe to take for pain and got scan in Monday to confirm things. Got to go to straight to hospital if pain gets worse or if I feel faint. Just waiting for OH to get home from work at half 4.

Good luck to the rest of you and I hope your pregnancies all end happily. Thanks for all the support and advice xxx


----------



## mushmouth

I am so, so sorry hon :hugs: I'll be thinking of you and your family x


----------



## debgreasby

I'm so sorry - take care xxx


----------



## Beadette

I'm so sorry for your loss BA3. Take care of yourself - love and hugs x x x x


----------



## Chimpette

I'm so sorry for your loss... there really are no words...

xxx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

So sorry to hear your news :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

im so sorry hun please take care of yourself hun xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Babyattempt i'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: xx


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Oh no - I'm so sorry, BA3. XX


----------



## MissMaternal

Vickie, Chimpette and Mushmouth i love all your scan pics! I'm so glad everything is ok for all of you. xx


----------



## Firedancer41

So sorry BA3 :( Be well and know we are here for you.


----------



## Tulip

So sorry BA3... Your little precious fought so hard, I was so sure you were going to be Ok this time. Lots of love to you xxx


----------



## debgreasby

UPDATING FOR CHARLIEMARINA - 

She's fine... but in hospital with severe sickness.. she will probs be there for a few days. I will update on her behalf as needed.

:hug:


----------



## Beadette

Get well Patsy xx


----------



## babysimpson

Thank you for all the messages. My man is taking good care of me. Midwife had said if this failed then they would investigate so will see what Monday brings.

Congratulations on those who had happy scans today.


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats to Bumpy, Chimpette, and Mushmouth for awesome scans! Amazing pictures! So happy for you!

BA3-Wish there was something I could say to lessen your pain!Just know I am thinking of you. 

Hugs to Charlie. Glad you are okay but sorry to hear you are sick.

AFM-I had a great scan today. Baby was moving all around in there! Baby measured at 12 weeks and I am 11 wks 5 days according to my caluclations so measuring a couple days ahead. Yay! He said no evidence of nuchal thickening so that's good, although my OB will do more thorough tests of hs own when I go there. I will attach pic, although the one he gave me was not the best one-baby turned towards us in this pic!

So relieved! Have my first OB appt on the 9th of Sept. Hope I like him as much as I lliked my RE.


Erin
 



Attached Files:







Baby 9-2-10.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lovehearts

hi all, 

i sneaked in another private scan today as the waiting was driving me mad and i was so worried something was wrong. my dates as still out a couple of days but she said that at this stage it really isnt accuarate and they dont date until 10 weeks. ETA - we saw hb and movement - baby gave us a little wave!!!

so here is a mini me :
https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a55/FA5TKAS/baby/utf-8BSU1HMDA1ODAtMjAxMDA5MDMtMTUxNC5qcGc.jpg

also i thought you all may be interested in this, she gave me a report and on the bottom it says :

'now that the pregnancy is greater than 8 weeks the chances of the pregnancy now pregressing to 13 weeks is 98%. If the scan is performed at 10 weeks the chances of the pregnancy progressing are even higher at 99.5%. these statisitics are verified by the information on early scanning given out by the miscarriage association'


----------



## jenny25

he girls how are we?

well today is day 2 of injections and it quiet hurt , i had to do it on the left side which stung like a bitch i know i shouldnt moan but i am finding it hard doing the injections , i have a a general bad day i was supposed to be seen at 10.45am this morning by the doctor and i was still waiting at 11.30 then i spent 30 min in the doctors room he was a trainee gp and was unsure about my medication and that is after seeing my notes , in the end up he had to call the on call reg at the hospital which he agreed with the prescription so i got it ok . i also called my midwife today about my scan cause i dont have one till the 12th october , so she managed to get me one at the other hospital for 14th september for reasurrance so i am happy with that this is all on her day off aswell . but i am struggling with my anxiety and panic attacks im not really coping i keep shouting at paul im just in such a mess to be honest sitting in that doctor's surgery my heart was pounding and i almost walked out :(


----------



## lovehearts

im sorry your finding it so hard jenny :hugs: i hope the injections get easier and i hope the scan comes around quick for you xxx


----------



## jenny25

thanks hun its like i need to put a fake face on for the rest of the world , but i know i can be open and honest here x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Chimpette said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Well all morning I felt sick to my stomach that they were going to tell me bad news at my scan, and i'm happy to report we saw baby moving around and a gorgeous heartbeat. I've attached a pic for you to see him/her...
> 
> I'm so happppppppppyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> xxxxx

YEY Great news.



mushmouth said:


> awww susan your pic is gooooorgeous!
> 
> I also dont feel very pregnant - but I am!
> 
> just had my scan, and they have put me forward two days... also said the egg came from the left ovary. :D
> 
> meet mushmellow - :cloud9:

Wooohoo that's great. And cute name too



babyattempt3 said:


> Our precious one has said goodbye. Managed to drive home before things started. Called EPU who told me what is safe to take for pain and got scan in Monday to confirm things. Got to go to straight to hospital if pain gets worse or if I feel faint. Just waiting for OH to get home from work at half 4.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you and I hope your pregnancies all end happily. Thanks for all the support and advice xxx

I am so so sorry :hug:



debgreasby said:


> UPDATING FOR CHARLIEMARINA -
> 
> She's fine... but in hospital with severe sickness.. she will probs be there for a few days. I will update on her behalf as needed.
> 
> :hug:

Oh no, poor Patsy. I hope she is feeling better soon. She did say she could feel it coming didn't she?

AFM
I had a really stupid accident today.

I was leaving my friends house and tripped on her door sill and fell flying out of the door. She had a big door step that sticks out.

I was holding Maff in my arms and managed to smash my bump onto the step and drop Maff onto the concrete and he smashed his head really hard.

He was sick and really sleepy so I went up to A&E. They said although he was clearly in a lot of pain on his head that unless he was sick another couple of times in the next 12 hours he shouldn't need a head scan and should be fine.

They poked my belly and said it was good that it was soft but that the midwives said 13 weeks was too early to listen with the doppler but I should be fine too.

I am absolutely battered. My legs are bruised and so swollen I can't barely move them.

I feel so so guilty. I fucked up for both of my babies today :-(


----------



## babysimpson

Girls I don't know where to post this but I feel that I'm getting to know you all and feel a bit lost in other sections ( my man is being great but I'm worried that he just hasn't accepted what has happened. He won't tell me what he's thinking as he said he doesn't want to jinx it but I think he's secretly hoping all is ok. It would be a miracle if it was cos I've lost a lot. I'm worried that when he sees the scan in monday that all is over that it's going to hit him hard. Any advice?

I'm so sorry for moaning to you all when you've got so much to look forward to.


----------



## babysimpson

Vickie are you ok? You be careful and take it easy. It's obviously not your fault and you've haven't let your babies down at all. Hope you're little one gets better soon and that bean us too cosy and snug to be affected by it all.


----------



## Minimin

Sorry to hear your news BA3- I hope DH is just being strong for you both. Men handle things in the most bizzare ways :shrug: Take care of yourself this weekend and be kind.

Vickie- Oh my- what a nightmare- I am glad they think Maff is ok- hope he hasnt been sick again. I also second what BA3 says re: padding- I think beanie should be safely tucked inside and hopefully didnt feel a thing. How are you doing though- sounds like you go a bit battered. Take care and be easy on yourself!

AFM- still plodding along. Some more tweaks and twangs around lower abdomen area- I wish I could see what was going on in there :wacko:


----------



## Tulip

I think it's natural to hold out some hope against all odds honey. He may be afraid to 'give up' on your LO before you have real confirmation just in case. Good for him. Final confirmation will hit you both hard if that is the case on Monday, even though you have already told yourself it's over. You're welcome in here anytime if the worst does come to the worst, you know that :hug: xxx

Vic, hope you feel better soon darling. I'm sure Maff and bump are fine but of course you will worry and feel guilty. Lots of love to you and your babies xxxxx That is exactly the kind of thing I'd do, I'm terribly clumsy at the beat of times :rolleyes: xxx

Great news from today's scans, so pleased for you girls! xx


----------



## Beadette

Vickie, please don't blame yourself for the accident today - you didn't purposly trip and fall. I hope Maff is feeling better - little ones are incredibly tough at that age! And beany will be just fine tucked up inside you. I understand your worry though. I too would be beside myself. Hugs

BA3 - I think it's normal for oh to not believe until he has confirmation. I don't think my oh believed it was over both times until I actually went down to theatre for the ERPC's. Bless him. Xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

That's the annoying thing, I am not normally clumsy. In all my 29 years I have never fallen out of a door lol. So what do I do? Chose to do it when I am pregnant and carrying poor Matthew.

I think they were of the opinion that it's better to do it at this stage when they are low down and more protected than when you are further on. I so hope they are right, I would never forgive myself.

BA3 - Of course you are welcome to post here whenever you want. I think it's pretty natural to try and deny it and hold out hope :hug: to you both


----------



## mislaww

BA3 - please stay and chat whenever you'd like. And feel free to private message me (and I'm sure others) if you need someone to talk to. 

Vickie - don't worry! I'm certain the little one is fine, and as others have said, kids are very resilient - Matthew will be just fine. You okay? I'm incredibly clumsy all the time, so I can relate....This whole preggo thing has not helped, and maybe the hormones are making us...uh...imbalanced in more ways than one? 

Charlie, hope you're back soon and feeling better!


----------



## Amos2009

So sorry Babyattempt :cry::hugs: Men handle things so different than we do. It's almost like they need proof that it's over. I know mine was that way. 

Patsy- get better soon! :hugs:

Yay for Chimp, Mush, Erin and omg there is someone else, and I am having pregnancy brain...anyway congrats on all the beautiful scans today! I love seeing the scans where you can clearly make out the baby. Hopefully one day soon I will have that! 

Vickie- you poor thing. I'm just glad you are all ok. Don't feel bad- it can happen to anyone at anytime- believe me- I know :hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

Vickie hun, do not beat yourself up! You did not choose to fall. It was an accident sweets. I'm sure baby is ok nestled in all that amniotic fluid. Glad Matthew is okay too. But how scary!


----------



## EpdTTC

Jenny-Sorry to hear that your anxiety is high again. I think this process perpetuates anxiety. Feel free to vent here anytime.


----------



## Amos2009

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:jenny:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Chimpette

Hey ladies.
I'm a little confused on my scan pic it states 12 weeks 0 days. But on scan paperwork it states 12 weeks 6 days... Why are they different??

CRL is 67mm and they changed my due date to the 12th which is only a day difference so I'm not going to change my ticker
Xxx


----------



## jenny25

67mm work out at 6.7cm which falls into between 12.1 and 13.2 weeks pregnant hun have a look here https://www.fpnotebook.com/OB/Rad/UltrsndPrgncyDtng.htm


----------



## petitpas

BA3 so sorry honey :cry:

Jenny, as for the injections i don't know whether they explained how to do it but there are two tricks to make it less painful. First, hold a pinch of skin, inject into it and only let go of the pinch after you pull the needle out. Secondly, yet more importantly, inject the liquid as slowly as you can. I usually take around 15-20 seconds. Then there is no stinging after!!! As for flying, the injections are perfectly safe. In fact, when i am not pregnant i still need them for flights longer than four hours. You should keep them in your hand luggage and carry a note from your doctor or the repeat prescription slip with you. I just got back from Chicago with mine and nobody at security even mentioned them! X x x


----------



## jenny25

thanks hun i was pinching my bits to i will try with injecting the liquid slowly i was thinking of numbing the area with ice lol xx


----------



## petitpas

As for me, i arrived in Paris late last night. During the night i had two wipes with a pink tinge to them. I am wondering whether that's from the scan or lugging my luggage around all day? To top it off i have woken up with the worst one-sided sore and swollen throat. It feels like tonsillitis :(


----------



## jenny25

awww hun take things easy its probably your body saying slow down , if you have any pain killers pop in a couple of them and hopefully that will help until you see a gp xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Vickie you didnt fuck up hun, it was an accident :hugs: Bubs will be well cushioned in there and Matthew will be ok i'm sure :flower: Hope you're feeling ok and that your bruises go down soon. xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Oh and thankyou to everyone for the birthday wishes from Thursday!!:flower: xxx


----------



## Beadette

Hope all the girls are ok today xxx


----------



## Tulip

Hi girls I think we're all updated now. I'm reluctant to take off BA3 until we see how the scan goes on Monday.

Pip, your body is probably telling you to stop jetsetting, darling.

Jenny, hope you're feeling OK today.

Big shout out to Patsy, hope the hyperemesis is getting under control xxx


----------



## jenny25

hey hun yeah im feeling better today hun , its the hormones lol , i have a scan on the 14th septmber sweet xxx


----------



## Tulip

I know, I updated it :D God, I'm good!


----------



## jenny25

thank you hun my lovely midwife helped me out ahhh she is soooo sweet 
she went out her way on her day off im honestly grateful for her xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have my first ultrasound on September 23. Sorry I haven't been around, extremely busy with school.


----------



## Amos2009

Hi everyone....hope you are all well today. My new obsessive compulsive crazy disorder for the day is: Since I am on progesterone suppositories, I have convinced myself the my only two symptoms (sore boobs and nausea) are symptoms of the progesterone and not the pregnancy. I really don't even want to go to my scan Thursday because I know it will be bad news.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Next scan 26th sept :thumbup: when i'll be ten weeks :)


----------



## jenny25

Amos2009 said:


> Hi everyone....hope you are all well today. My new obsessive compulsive crazy disorder for the day is: Since I am on progesterone suppositories, I have convinced myself the my only two symptoms (sore boobs and nausea) are symptoms of the progesterone and not the pregnancy. I really don't even want to go to my scan Thursday because I know it will be bad news.

Honey please please dont think like that im on those too and i believe they really do help the pregnancy i have alot of faith in them xxxx


----------



## mushmouth

Tulip you are good!!! Lol
Bless ya x


----------



## Amos2009

Oh I believe in them too, but I just think they are what's causing my only two symptoms. Why does this have to be so mentally draining and hard???????


----------



## jenny25

i believe that its our bodys that are going through the changes hun , i know you are worried hun , but i believe everything will be ok xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Jenny...are the shots getting any better?


----------



## EpdTTC

Amy-I don't know if this helps but I was on progesterone since ovulation and I did not have nausea until I was about 7 wks pregnant so I don't thin the nausea was from the progesterone and I think that my boobs are more sore now than they were when I was on the progesterone. Sometimes I just think we are convinced that when things are going well that it is too good to be true. 

I have been paranoid about stopping the progesterone. My doc told me I could quit taking them at 10 weeks. I had enough to taken them until 12 wks so I have been using them anyway. I am tapering them off, been using the last bit every other day. I think I have four left. How twisted is that? Someone please tell me that my baby is not going to die if I stop my progesterone. Doc said the placenta starts to take over at 8 wks and that by 10 wks it is fine to stop them. For the those of you who are or were on progesterone, when did your doc tell you to stop taking them?

Chimpette-I'm guessing that they just messed up and that you are 12 wks 6 days because I measured 53mm and doc said I was 12 wks 0 days.


----------



## jenny25

the shots are getting better hun i just taken my 3rd one and i find it easier on the right side than left how weird is that? i've too take progesterone till around 12-14 weeks , my boobs have been getting sorer now , sickness feeling is back yet again and i have gone off chocolate i can only stomache chocolate m&m's , paul bought me a lovely cake and i couldnt eat it it was too sweet x


----------



## petitpas

Jenny, my right side for some reason is more sensitive than my left. Weird. There's a small patch i just avoid. 

Amy, i would have thought that the nausea comes from the hcg which is why it only kicks off after a certain level is reached? 

As for me, we walked around Paris for seven hours and I'm completely exhausted. I feel bad but I'm refusing to go out with my girl friends tonight. My body really has had enough.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks everyone...now that I think about it, my nausea didn't really start until week 6 and I had been on progesterone since my BFP at 4 weeks. Can't remember when my boobs started hurting, but I think it was around the same time the nausea kicked in. I am such a psycho. 
Jenny- I hope the shots get better. Just think every time you jab yourself you are protecting yourself and your little Bumble :)
Petipas- don't feel bad about not going out. Growing a little person is tiring!!!


----------



## Chimpette

How strange is this...

A few weeks ago i had a dream that my due date was the 9th march and that i had a baby boy. They actually gave me a due date of the 12th....

But, I've read that you take the crl add on 6.5 and you get your gestation. So mine was 6.7cm add on 6.5 would make me 13 weeks 2 days, which would make my due date the 9th.... Lol strange....


----------



## Vickieh1981

Chimpette said:


> Hey ladies.
> I'm a little confused on my scan pic it states 12 weeks 0 days. But on scan paperwork it states 12 weeks 6 days... Why are they different??
> 
> CRL is 67mm and they changed my due date to the 12th which is only a day difference so I'm not going to change my ticker
> Xxx

I would go with 12+6 because my last one was 70mm and that made me 13+1 so that sounds about right.



petitpas said:


> As for me, i arrived in Paris late last night. During the night i had two wipes with a pink tinge to them. I am wondering whether that's from the scan or lugging my luggage around all day? To top it off i have woken up with the worst one-sided sore and swollen throat. It feels like tonsillitis :(

I am sure it's nothing to worry about. Sorry you are poorly.



MissMaternal said:


> Vickie you didnt fuck up hun, it was an accident :hugs: Bubs will be well cushioned in there and Matthew will be ok i'm sure :flower: Hope you're feeling ok and that your bruises go down soon. xx

Thanks hun and thanks to everyone else who was nice. I felt convinced I was going to either start bleeding or I had killed the baby falling.

I managed to find the heartbeat this morning though so that's great (only found it twice before since 11 weeks and I really needed the reassurance today)



Amos2009 said:


> Hi everyone....hope you are all well today. My new obsessive compulsive crazy disorder for the day is: Since I am on progesterone suppositories, I have convinced myself the my only two symptoms (sore boobs and nausea) are symptoms of the progesterone and not the pregnancy. I really don't even want to go to my scan Thursday because I know it will be bad news.

I've said that before every scan that I "Knew" it would be bad news. It hasn't been so far thankfully.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Evening all :)

Sorry to hear you are having to go through all this BA3 - take care of yourself hunni :hugs:

Get well soon wishes to Patsy - hope you aren't in hospital too :flower:

Congratulations on the fab scans :thumbup: I'm glad to say that our dating scan on Friday went well - Tadpole was bouncing around all over the shop when she started scanning and the sonographer even commented and said "my word what an active baby".

They have measured me at a day behind my ticker but am leaving it as it is as I can't be bothered to change it around again. Given me a due date of 20th March and booked me an anonomoly scan for 2nd November :)

We got a lovely picture :happydance: and finally went public yesterday which was great as now we don't have to be careful what we say.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs435.snc4/47860_426400861490_510491490_5635029_2397543_n.jpg


----------



## fluffyblue

Amy I believed all along my sore boobs were due to the progesterone, I was crapping myself at 12 weeks that when i came off em it would all fade, boy was I wrong. I havent heard of progesterone making u nauseus either??


----------



## EpdTTC

Awesome pic Shazza! Congrats! I think I am going to start telling more people now too!


----------



## Beadette

Shazza I love your pics! I just keep looking at it! I hope I get to see something very very similar at my 12 week scan! 

I've been trying to keep some PMA these last couple of days. I just can't wait for my scan Thursday to find out if bean is ok! But on the other hand I'm dreading it in case it's bad news! 

I'm hoping to god it is good news! I'll be so made up because I'll know I'm past the stage where my other 2 babies stopped growing. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! I'm going back to sleep! Shattered and feel a little hungover even though I obviously drank non alcoholic drinks all night - psychological maybe!!! Lol

xxxxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

fluffyblue said:


> Amy I believed all along my sore boobs were due to the progesterone, I was crapping myself at 12 weeks that when i came off em it would all fade, boy was I wrong. I havent heard of progesterone making u nauseus either??

Me neither. It's the hcg that causes the sickness so I think you are good Amy. x


----------



## Chimpette

Hi ladies, loving all the gorgeous scan pics.

Just booked a private scan for the 29th which also happens to be our 4th wedding anniversary.

xxx


----------



## jenny25

woo hoo how lovely hun :D our anniversary isnt until november that would be great to have that xxx


----------



## Charliemarina

Hey girls missed you all like crazy, im still in hospital but yay i be home later tonight still feel sick but its under control with plenty of med's i even managed to eat lunch and enjoyed it, i do love this hospital the food is just divine lol x X so girls here i am again so proud of myself for getting through it :) x X


----------



## Lianne1986

thought id share my scan pic :)
 



Attached Files:







summer10 037.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Beadette

wonderful pic! xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Beautiful scan pics!!! 

Patsy- so sorry you are going through this :(

Neen- fingers crossed for passing a milestone :hugs::hugs:

Thanks again everyone for listening to me whine...I am going to make an effort not to whine anymore this week! Thursday seems so far away though lol


----------



## petitpas

Wow, the beautiful scan pics are making me well up. Charlie, I'm so glad you are feeling better. Fx those meds keep you out of hospital from now on! :hugs:


----------



## eclipse_xo

Hello Ladys, I havn't visited in a while. I hope your all well and no bad news? (Sorry on a cell its hard to scroll through every page) ... Tums = my new best friend. My girly friend told me months ago to stock up on some, but I didn't think nothing of it than last night the heart burn came. I'm just glad OH's mother is soo awsome and went for a late night drive to get me some.

- just a suggestion because I know it gives me a peace of mind any time I feel worried about baby. Invest in a doppler!!!! I feel such at ease when I hear that heartbeat, sounds like galloping horses... And I can even hear the little bean wiggling and kicking around in there. I'de say best money spent butt I got it mailed in from my nana.


----------



## Clo

Hello ladies...hope you don't mind if I join you in here....I introduced myself on the main bt of this forum.

My EDD(from my own calculations) is 14 May 2011 x


----------



## mislaww

Aww, Lianne, I just love your scan pic! Your LO is adorable!!! How does the second trimester feel? I just cannot wait...

Patsy, so sorry about the illness and especially the hospital food. We're all so glad to have you back.

Amy, glad you've resolved the progesterone issue - you're sick because you're preggo, honey! 

Clo - welcome and congrats on your bfp! How are you feeling?

AFM - still not pleased about the default designated driver position I've obtained... But I sure am glad I can't drink! Me and dh went out with friends Friday night and I wound up telling my girlfriend about the bfp. It felt awful because we miscarried about a month apart (we would have been due the same time). My heart sank when I saw her drinking...they've been trying longer than we had been (which was plenty long already). She was, of course, very sweet about it but still it didn't feel good sharing the news. I just wish she had news to share too!


----------



## Tulip

Welcome on board Clo! Make yourself at home :) Kisses to Frazer xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Welcome clo :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Scans this week: Vic, Min, BA3 :hugs: and Neen.

Good luck darlings xxxxxxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Ladies, mind if I join you. Just got my BFP today, feeling happy but also a bit nervous I guess. :wacko:

So hello, and hope I get to stay here for a while! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

mislaww said:


> Aww, Lianne, I just love your scan pic! Your LO is adorable!!! How does the second trimester feel? I just cannot wait...


thank u!! it doesnt seem real im in 2nd tri yet lol i have made tht leap properly on here yet :blush: 

cant believe i'll be 14 weeks 2moro!! 

u'll be in 2nd tri before u know it :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Welcome Clo and Lucy!! :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:

I have a scan this week too- it's Thursday. Close to a milestone so I will be doing a lot of praying this week.


----------



## jenny25

welcome girls ***hugs***

amy i will be thinking of you and praying with you , i still need to wait a week on tuesday till our next scan. 

we went to the park today skye had a doggy date with clay a full breed boxer awww it was lush me paul aarron skye and scott with his dog clay we were over their for 2 hours and i should of taken a jacket im cold now and feeling abit rough so im tucked up in bed as we speak why is it you always feel as if your getting the cold and that in early pregnancy


----------



## Tulip

Sorry Amy of course you do - will try n update tmrw as I'm in bed now x

Welcome to the madhouse, Lucy, and congratulations again! Will add you to the list as soon as I can xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks girls. :hugs:

Amos, will be thinking of you, hope all goes well! :flower: 

:hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Welcome new girls :wave:
Hope you are all well. havent had time to get back and read posts but wanted to say Hi.
Had a busy weekend so nice to have days pass by!
Amos- I also have my scan on thursday.Fingers crossed!!!

Tulip- you are in bed early- you ok babe?

better get back and read posts now :)


----------



## Beadette

Amy I too have a scan on Thursday so will also be praying hard for both of us! This will be a new milestone for me as I will be 8+4. with both my other pregnancies the embryo stopped growing at 6.5 weeks approx! I'm petrified! X


----------



## SmileyShazza

Welcome Clo and Lucy :hugs:

Lovely scan pic Lianne :thumbup:

Good luck to all the ladies having scans this week :)


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Shazza & great Scan picture :)
and good luck to you too Beadette - roll on Thursday :)


----------



## Amos2009

Tulip said:


> Sorry Amy of course you do - will try n update tmrw as I'm in bed now x
> 
> Welcome to the madhouse, Lucy, and congratulations again! Will add you to the list as soon as I can xx

Oh hunni- I don't care if you update me, I was just rambling on about me. I know you take care of us girls so much, and I just appreciate what you do :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

wow- so Thursday will be a big day for lots of us. 

Neen- you have passed that milestone and will be passing many more in the next few months!! :hugs:

Mini- good luck for Thursday. I know all will be fabulous!


----------



## EpdTTC

Welcome Clo and Lucy!

I will be joining you gals for a scan on Thursday...I think anyway. It is my first appointment with my OB-I had been seeing my RE up until 12 weeks. I think they will be doing a scan since it is my 12 wk appointment, but I'm not sure. I will call them tomorrow and double check.

Hope everyone has a great week!

PS
I broke down and bought maternity clothes today! They are SO comfortable!


----------



## Tulip

Awww thanks Amy you made me well up! It's a pleasure to escort you ladies on your journeys :)

Min - I'm OK thanks hon, but the exhaustion has kicked in this weekend. Hopefully it won't last the whole remaining 10 weeks! Busy week at work coming up too, first 5-day week in months!

Neen (damn phone did it again! Can I just call you Been?!) remember to focus on being 25w at Xmas!

BA3 I don't know if you're still popping in but we're all with you in that scan room today xxxx

Patsy, hope you're home and comfortable now xx

Have a great day, girls! x


----------



## Beadette

Morning girls! Hope everyone is well today. I had a rubbish night sleep last night so work should be fun today! Grrrr!

8weeks today! Yeay xxx


----------



## jenny25

yay congrats for 8 weeks today :D:D

ba3 good luck today hun xxxx


----------



## Beadette

Yes BA3 we will all be thinking about you today! Lots of love to you and OH xx


----------



## Rainbowpea

Hi girls! I've been away for a week sorry I've missed a lot! Good luck for all the scans this week and for babyattempt today, I'm hoping for good news for you xx

Afm I have been having masses of back pain and pressure 'down there' which is quite scary. Have a Doppler so think the baby must be ok but it's still worrying. Have an appt with the hosp tomo anyway to discuss the anaesthetic options at the birth (I have my spine fused so epidurals etc are not possible). When I had my dd she was the wrong way and the birth was horrendous and I had her in theatre just before they were going to give me a c section. Think they will say I'll have to have a general anasthetic if I need a c section :-( it all seems a bit early to be discussing birth options at this stage but there you are! And I guess I can ask about the pain I'm in now.

Sorry for the long essay! Xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

So i have a question for those of you who have had babybond scans? do they send anything in the post? with babybond logo on envelope or anything? :haha:

Good luck for scans today x


----------



## babysimpson

Morning girls, sorry I've not been on over the weekend - it's been a tough one. 

Congratulations to all the new BFPs and more wonderful scan pics - Great to see them all coming.

It's a very confusing time just now and I hoping that we get some answers this afternoon. I've still got all my symptoms though my boobs aren't are sore as before but the rest are all still there. Emotions have been all over the place and in general my body is playing havoc big style. Only needed to take painkillers once which didn't seem right as any other time I was having to take painkillers for 2-3 days. Only pain I'm getting is when I try to go to the toilet (sorry TMI). It's a bit of a struggle but apart from that I still feel pregnant and my tum has bloated out so much that I'm now in size 24 which was what I was in last year before I lost 2 stone ( Still bleeding but not heavy. I'm totally exhausted by it all but seeing as nobody knows, I've came into work. My workload at the moment consists of a lot of paperwork and sitting at my desk all day so I felt it was better to come in and keep my mind active if I can.

Thank you so much for all the support and I'll update you all when I can.


----------



## jenny25

honey you should be home resting but i know it will be hard trying too distract yourself what time have you got your scan at sweetie xxx


----------



## babysimpson

I can rest more here as we have 2 dogs and 2 cats at home which love getting attention. 

Scan is at 3:30pm and it's 8:45am at the moment so got a while to wait.


----------



## jenny25

awww hun i know the feeling , how is hubby doing ? x


----------



## babysimpson

I finally convinved him that it's over but so many things have been happening over the weekend that we both really don't know any more. He was hoping that is was twins again and that we were losing one with the blood clot but that one was still hanging on. If that was the case we would have seen two sacs last week not one.

It's all the pregnancy symptoms that's the hardest to deal with. They're not easing off at all and my tum is so bloated that I look pregnant now. I just hope people don't notice although the fleece I'm wearing fitted fine last week but this week it clears show a bump ( Only this afternoon will give us answers. OH has been great though. Our wedding reception brochure came in the post on Friday so we've been looking through that and my doppler came Friday morning so we tried it out that night just to make sure it worked. Felt strange to hear my heartbeat and the whooshing noises.


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck for 2day BA3. i'm thinking of u hun! :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

~Good luck today BA3! Fingers crossed for you!

Baby bond didnt send me anything. I booked over the phone and they sent me an email confirmation. They gave me photos on a CD as their printer wasnt working but that was all at the appointment. Hope that helps. Which one are you booked into?


----------



## petitpas

Happy eight weeks, lovely Neen! X x x


----------



## babysimpson

Just want to say:

Happy 15 weeks to Heulyn
Happy 14 weeks to Lianne1986
Happy 8 weeks Beadette
and Happy 7 weeks Swanny


----------



## Swanny

Hi, 

I've got my early scan in the morning at 8:30 I'm sooooooooooo nervous :(


----------



## fluffyblue

Good luck today BA hope its the news you need xxxxxx


----------



## babysimpson

Good luck with your scan Swanny. I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Lianne1986 said:


> thought id share my scan pic :)

Awww so cute



Amos2009 said:


> Beautiful scan pics!!!
> 
> Patsy- so sorry you are going through this :(
> 
> Neen- fingers crossed for passing a milestone :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks again everyone for listening to me whine...I am going to make an effort not to whine anymore this week! Thursday seems so far away though lol

Whine away - we have all done the same, I know for sure I have lol



EpdTTC said:


> Welcome Clo and Lucy!
> 
> I will be joining you gals for a scan on Thursday...I think anyway. It is my first appointment with my OB-I had been seeing my RE up until 12 weeks. I think they will be doing a scan since it is my 12 wk appointment, but I'm not sure. I will call them tomorrow and double check.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!
> 
> PS
> I broke down and bought maternity clothes today! They are SO comfortable!

Hmm I might be joining you on that. At the moment I have just gone up from a 12 to a 14 (I have lost tons of weight and so kept the bigger stuff for this purpose lol) but I just look fat tbh. In maternity stuff thoguh I clearly look pregnant. I might just announce and let people see the bump rather than thinking I have been a pig lol



Mummy2Angel. said:


> So i have a question for those of you who have had babybond scans? do they send anything in the post? with babybond logo on envelope or anything? :haha:
> 
> Good luck for scans today x

Mine didn't. Why? Have they sent you something?



Swanny said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got my early scan in the morning at 8:30 I'm sooooooooooo nervous :(

Good luck tomorrow hun. I have one tomorrow too at 11am.

Good luck on Thursday Neens and Amy.


----------



## Lianne1986

Just a quick question ladies, for u opinions. u know my scan pic, im a bit worried. my baby looks like it hasnt got any room! i have seen other ppls pics and there babies have lots of room! y hasnt my baby? shud i be worried or am i being paranoid?

Thanks x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Lianne1986 said:


> Just a quick question ladies, for u opinions. u know my scan pic, im a bit worried. my baby looks like it hasnt got any room! i have seen other ppls pics and there babies have lots of room! y hasnt my baby? shud i be worried or am i being paranoid?
> 
> Thanks x

Paranoid I think hun. It all depends on the angle the shot is taken from. Sometimes they look like they don't have much fluid (the black stuff) around them and sometimes more/

It's nothing to worry about


----------



## parkgirl

Hi ladies. I've been out of town the past several days. Congrats to all who had great scans and welcome to the new ladies. :hugs: to those feeling poorly and big :hugs: to BA3. 

AFM- I've been having brown spotting the past few days and am terrified. I called my OB and she said if I get strong cramps or any red blood to go to the emergency room. Otherwise I am to call her office when the open again on Tuesday. I hate that things always seem to happen on holiday weekends.


----------



## mislaww

Parkgirl, so sorry you're going through that stress. You know so many of us have gone through that and been fine....try not to stress if you can.


----------



## jenny25

has anyone heard from ba3 yet xx


----------



## babysimpson

Just home. Everything is gone and nothing at all on scan. OH got blood taken and I have four sets to get done in 6 weeks and 12 weeks time. Not allowed to get pregnant before results come back which will be some time at the start of next year. I might be lucky enough to come back here just as you are all celebrating your birth stories.

Thank you so much for the support and I wish each and every one of you a happy and healthy pregnancy. Xxx


----------



## babysimpson

Sorry forgot to say it's to test chromosome abnormalities and to test me for lupus? Disease


----------



## Beadette

BA3 I'm so very very sorry. Pease take care of yourself. Lots and lots of love to you.

xx


----------



## jenny25

im so sorry hun , thats what i got tested for and it turns out i have antiphospholipid syndrome its a mild form of lupus i have to inject myself daily with blood thinners and take progesterone to help with the pregnancy i also take asprin and metformin but the met is for pcos xx


----------



## debgreasby

Huge :hug: take care xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

so sorry BA3! sending big :hugs: XxXxX


----------



## Amos2009

So sorry BA3 :cry::hugs:

Parkgirl- let me be the one to assure you that brown spotting is ok- even full on red bleeding can be ok. I have found that out first hand.:hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

:hugs: BA3 take care hun x


----------



## Rainbowpea

so sorry babyattempt. :hugs: xx


----------



## Lucy1973

So sorry BA3. :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm really sorry to hear that sweetie. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Minimin

Sorry BA3 Sending you and OH lots of love and hugs. Take care of yourself- we are all here if you need us!
xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

So sorry to hear your sad news BA3. Look after yourself and we hope to see you back here as soon as you can start trying again :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Mummy2Angel. said:


> So i have a question for those of you who have had babybond scans? do they send anything in the post? with babybond logo on envelope or anything? :haha:
> 
> Good luck for scans today x

The only letter i've had from them is for my NT results. Nothing else x


----------



## mislaww

BA3 - I'm so sorry to hear. Fingers crossed for good test results for you. Please take good care of yourself and let OH keep taking good care of you too. Good luck in the future, sweetie.


----------



## roonsma

BA3 so sorry for your loss x:hugs:


----------



## Lover

Hi ladies! I had an MMC in January and have been NTNP since then and today I got my BFP! I was still totally shocked despite NTNP :haha:

Please could I join this thread? I'm due on 15th May 2011 :happydance:


----------



## EpdTTC

So Sorry BA3. I hope that you find some answers with the testing. Big hugs.

Welcome Lover! Congrats!


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats Lover! You are due 3 days before me.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## braijackava

So sorry BA3.
I had some pretty bad cramps today, but no bleeding which was kind of scary! Its gone now so I think all is still well.


----------



## parkgirl

:hugs: So sorry BA3. 

Welcome Lover!!


----------



## stay.positive

Hi Ladies, Can I join you? 4 months after my MMC, we are expecting again with EDD May 13. I am scared but hopeful!


----------



## Tulip

So sorry BA3 hon. Look after yourselves and I hope the testing gives you some answers xxx

Welcome Lover! I'll add you as soon as I can. 

AFM - worst nights sleep ever, call fro
work at half past two, couldn't get back to sleep for 2 hours, then alarm went off at five because there's a tube strike on. Zzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Tulip

Oooh and stay.positive too, congratulations! 

(told you I was sleepy LOL)xx


----------



## jenny25

i know what you mean about the tube strike hun paul has to travel into ladbrooke grove for work the other side of london normally he doesnt leave till 8 and he just left 5 min ago its gonna be a long day for him , usually only takes an 1hr to get to work maybe a little longer now its gonna take him 2 hours plus x


----------



## Tulip

Yeah because I can't go on the motorbike anymore it's normally taking us 1.5hrs instead of 1, today it'll be a good 2.5hrs each way I think.


----------



## fluffyblue

So sorry BA - was holding some hope at least you can now get some testing, it will happen believe u me, look at me xxx


----------



## lovehearts

:hugs: so sorry BA3

Welcome to all the newbies :)

xx


----------



## debgreasby

Ok - just ordered a doppler to rent on a monthly basis. Not sure if it's a good idea or not, but it's done now.


----------



## vickyd

Im so terribly sorry BA3....I really hope you get some answers from the testing and that next one will be your forever baby....


----------



## mushmouth

BA3 - I am so sorry hun - as someone else says hopefully tests will hold the answers and lead you on the path to your forever baby. huge huge :hugs:


----------



## Swanny

Hiya!

Can you change me to 29th April please? I'm currently down as 25th but had early scan today and measuring 6.4 not 7 wks.

Thanks :)

x


----------



## Minimin

Oooh exciting Debs- which one and where from? I am thinking of getting one once my scan is done on Thursday - assuming all is ok :(


----------



## debgreasby

The hi bebe one .. not LCD display tho, just sound. £9.95 per month.


----------



## jenny25

i have a bestman bf-500 i bought it last year when i was pregnant but just got it back from my friend as i lent it out too early to hear anything but im thinking of getting something different it seems old fashioned lol x


----------



## Minimin

I cant decide whether I want one with a LCD read out or if I can do without....hmm
Angel sounds is the cheapest one to buy- I think. And then they range from 40 +. I would prob use it and then want to sell it on :) There must be a site we can get them second hand from women who want to sell them on. Ebay hasnt worked out much cheaper than the rental or purchase sites :(
How did you find your Bestman Jenny? I havent come across that brand in my research!


----------



## petitpas

I think I'd definitely want one with an LCD. Might start investigating in a month or so...


----------



## Beadette

Me too - I think I'll invest if all is well at 12w scan. But I'll see how I feel. My mw said she would listen to hb from 12w and if I was ever worried she'd see me to check. I think maybe her checking would be better than me as I'd no doubt panic if I couldn't find it! X


----------



## Minimin

I wonder if my Midwife would do that- would my Doc surgery have that if I went to see the nurse do you think!


----------



## Beadette

I think a lot of mw's start at about 15-16 weeks but mine said she listens from 12 week onwards x


----------



## Minimin

OK- I will be seeing my midwife after my 13w anomaly scan this Thursday. She hasnt given me a date as yet but I think I wil have to call her. I will check with her then. it would be nice to be able to call up and get them over if you are worried :)


----------



## debgreasby

I'm only planning on using it a couple of months or i'll get obsessed.

AFM - my best friend just found out she is pregnant ... totally unplanned ... she's in a right state. They only been together about 3 months and just split up last week :(
Ah well, takes my mind off worrying about me!

Also my month old washing machine has gone bang! Now got to wait for an engineer to fix it. Not having the best day :(


----------



## jenny25

i bought mine off ebay for about £50 i bought the wii fit a few weeks before that and sold it cause i found out i was pregnant so the money i got for the wii i got the doppler hun my friend tara got the hb at about 9.5 10 weeks with that one xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

if u have a very nice midwife (like mine) she wud prob try from about 10 weeks, mine did and she said to me bcause she knew how paranoid i was, tht she wud quickly check babys heartbeat every week if i wanted to :)


----------



## Charliemarina

hey girlies how is everyone sorry i havent been around its so hard to move off sofa wen u have hypremesis wouldnt wish it upon my worst enemy :( but thought id bob on to see how u all doing......
so :dance thurday i will be 7 weeks and the thursday after i have another scan at EPU to confirm baby is viable :winkwink:
quick question girls is anyone getting an abundance of saliva in there mouths or is it just me feeling sick all the time, when i say loads i mean bath loads :rofl: just wondered if its a preg thing or a ME thing lol xxxxx

debs hope machine is sorted soon, if its brand new month old dont it have warrenty?? id send it back and ask for a complete new one there not cheap :hissy: xxxxx


----------



## EpdTTC

Welcome Stay Positive!

I thought about a doppler this am. I have been spoiled with my weekly scans at the RE's office and I know it will not be like that at OBs office. Not sure if I would find a doppler reassuring between scans or if it would just give me one more thing to worry about!


----------



## jenny25

hey girls can i ask a question i have been put back on metformin , and i have been having these weird tummy cramps not all the time but now and again then i need to dart too the loo and i have got the runs is this normal cause it keeps freaking me out :( i dont know if i should bother my mw x


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Hope everyone is ok. 

I don't think I'll be getting a doppler, only because I know I would become obsessed with it. We've got the private scan booked for the 29th and then we have our 20 week scan on the 27th October, and i'm hoping I'll be feeling fatty move about then, so I'm hoping that will keep me sane.... fingers crossed.

I've just booked my glucose test, I have to have one at 16 weeks because I had gestational diabetes with my son, so fingers crossed I won't get it this time.

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck with the GTT Chimpette :)


----------



## Tulip

Hey girls, sorry I'm letting you down this wk, totally manic. Will update you all and add newbies as soon as I get time to breathe. Big loves to all xxx


----------



## Beadette

Chimpette your 20 week scan is on my birthday!! Yeay!! X


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Just checking in... 1 more week down today! (coinciding with the first day of kindergarten) And still no more spotting. I'm feeling good, if a little ass-draggy, booby bruised, and heartburned. We went away to a little cabin on the island for the weekend, which was nice - the stars were brilliant. The folks that own it have a beautiful little baby girl they had via ivf that took the first time out of the gate - she's bright and healthy and her mommy's got several years on me, which is saying something. It was inspiring and made me smile.

Doc's appointment Thursday... I'm looking forward to it, my longtime (and much loved) doctor was away last time, so I haven't seen her since we got our :bfp: and know she'll be so excited for us. 8 weeks. Sigh. Welcome new ladies!!! Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## mislaww

Hey ladies! Welcome to Lover and staying positive! Congrats! 

I can't believe we're at due dates of May 13 now - any day now the Summer 2011 group will be getting started! 

Patsy - Glad to see you back! I have tons of saliva. Probably because I'm gagging all the time. I'm 11 weeks, 6 days and the guides tell me it's supposed to have eased off and so far, no luck...

AFM, I'm seriously losing sleep over what kind of kitten to get, and where to get it from....

Also starting to get nervous about sharing the news with everyone - especially work. Assuming (fingers crossed) everything goes well with the scan next week, it'll be right after! We have to get it out to friends soon, because we'll be going to a wedding and we'd like it to be old news by their big day. And I'm too chubby and won't be drinking so i can't wait til after. Gah!


----------



## Perdita

jenny25 said:


> hey girls can i ask a question i have been put back on metformin , and i have been having these weird tummy cramps not all the time but now and again then i need to dart too the loo and i have got the runs is this normal cause it keeps freaking me out :( i dont know if i should bother my mw x

It's normal! When I first started taking metformin I would be running to the loo almost bent double! It did pass but my god it was not pleasant! I'd tell your midwife anyway as if the problem goes on you might need to change medication. I've been on modified release metformin for a while now (glucophage XL) and it did have fewer side effects so might be worth asking about.
Good luck and just stay near the loo for a while!
xx


----------



## Beadette

Oh and Nic - you are certainly not letting us down bab! You are a busy lady and we appreciate everything you do for this thread! No more silly talk. We don't mind if you can't update straight away! Mwah xxx


----------



## jenny25

Perdita said:


> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls can i ask a question i have been put back on metformin , and i have been having these weird tummy cramps not all the time but now and again then i need to dart too the loo and i have got the runs is this normal cause it keeps freaking me out :( i dont know if i should bother my mw x
> 
> It's normal! When I first started taking metformin I would be running to the loo almost bent double! It did pass but my god it was not pleasant! I'd tell your midwife anyway as if the problem goes on you might need to change medication. I've been on modified release metformin for a while now (glucophage XL) and it did have fewer side effects so might be worth asking about.
> Good luck and just stay near the loo for a while!
> xxClick to expand...


thanks hun i started them in march for pcos but my gp told me to stop them and when i went to see my consultant he told me to start them again so its like reliving all the side effects again i will mention to my midwife not back their until the 6th october thanks xxx:hugs::hugs:

well my son starts year 1 today eeek he is so big he got put back a year cause he does have some minor learning problems but has improved greatly i was so devastated last year when he started his first day of school i was still suffering from the erpc and i felt really bad cause i missed his first day but today i get too do it and im so happy i get to take him to his first day of school xxxx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Welcome and congratulations to the newbies !

Hope everyone is well today, I'm just popping in to report back on my (unplanned) early scan yesterday at the EPU. 

I was so convinced I had another blighted ovum because my symptoms are still virtually non-existant, but the sonographer found the heartbeat straight away and baby was measuring 7+2 rather than 6+6 from my LMP, but I knew I'd ovulated early so that sounds about right. :happydance:

Just hoping now I can hold it together until my 12 week scan...


----------



## jenny25

aww hun thats great news congrats <3 xxx


----------



## Beadette

Excellent news mrmojo! Xx


----------



## Minimin

Great news Mr Mojo! Seeing and HB is very promising hun :)


----------



## lovehearts

Great news mr mojo. 

Hope everyone is ok in here :)

got my scan in 1 week and 2 days. its cant come quick enough!!!

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Just found heartbeat on doppler - yay! Well actually i tell a lie , DH found it! He's so clever :) Very very happy right now!


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: debs! What a clever dh you have :)

I'm really getting myself worked up about my 13 weeks scan tomorrow. Worried worried worried it will be bad news :(


----------



## debgreasby

Keeping everything crossed for you hunni - looking forward to seeing pics :)


----------



## lovehearts

wow deb amazing!! bet you are chuffed!

good luck minimin :hugs: im sure all will be well 

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Debs and Lovehearts. I dont know why all of a sudden today I am worried :shrug: hope it is just nerves. Roll on tomorrow. 
I want to go out and treat myself! LOL- but the weather is so dull here in London! Typical as I have booked to get my hair done today- and it is raining! :(


----------



## Minimin

Debs- how many times have you listed to babba now? I am so pleased for you babe :)


----------



## debgreasby

Only the once ... doppler arrived about half an hour ago lol. Gonna limit myself to once a day :)


----------



## Minimin

:) I will have to do that once I get mine ;) Bet it was lovely to hear though.


----------



## debgreasby

Yeah it was .. put me in quite a good mood ... DH is scared now coz he is used to me being a grumpy cow!


----------



## jenny25

awww debs that is amazing where abouts did he manage to find it ? xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Just above bikini line slightly to my right from the center.


----------



## jenny25

wooo hoooo i cant wait to try mine out i really wanna aswell lol xx


----------



## Lianne1986

thts lovely news debs! :)

good luck for 2moro Minimin xx


----------



## Beadette

Aw deb, such lovely news! Can't believe you are so close to your 12 week scan now! It seems to have flown by but probably hasn't for you! Lol xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

I wish - it's dragging now.

|What time's your scan tomorrow Neens?


----------



## Beadette

It's the first slot at epu so it's 10.45. So nervous! Feel sick at the thought! Keep hoping and wishing for me gals! Xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Will have everything crossed for you hunni xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Its tomorrow theres lots of scans isnt there ?

Well fingers and legs crossed for you all.

I have never stopped eating all day so dont think I can cross my legs cus my belly too bloated so ill cross my toes !


----------



## fluffyblue

Deb are u due March or April?


----------



## debgreasby

31st march Fluffy

Dh has christened our unborn baby and "baby Badger" lol


----------



## Clo

Good luck for scans 2moro! Xxx


----------



## mislaww

Min - nothing to worry about, I'm sure! Good luck!

Congrats on the hb, Deb - how exciting!

AFM - I called the doctor's office. The report is in, and I haven't gotten a call telling me they need to see me yet, so fingers crossed this is good news. Tonight, dh and I have a prenatal nutrition class (the government in this province offers all kinds of classes). Should have gone earlier, but I was just too nervous to jinx everything. 

I'm 12 weeks today! I've had yet more spotting today, but it's brown so I'm going to believe it's nothing. But I'll sneak a doppler use in tonight if I can...

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Rainbowpea

good luck everyone with scans tomo xx


----------



## Lianne1986

happy 12 weeks mislaww x


----------



## mushmouth

Happy 12 weeks mislaww!

Fx bead! X


----------



## Vickieh1981

jenny25 said:


> Perdita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls can i ask a question i have been put back on metformin , and i have been having these weird tummy cramps not all the time but now and again then i need to dart too the loo and i have got the runs is this normal cause it keeps freaking me out :( i dont know if i should bother my mw x
> 
> It's normal! When I first started taking metformin I would be running to the loo almost bent double! It did pass but my god it was not pleasant! I'd tell your midwife anyway as if the problem goes on you might need to change medication. I've been on modified release metformin for a while now (glucophage XL) and it did have fewer side effects so might be worth asking about.
> Good luck and just stay near the loo for a while!
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks hun i started them in march for pcos but my gp told me to stop them and when i went to see my consultant he told me to start them again so its like reliving all the side effects again i will mention to my midwife not back their until the 6th october thanks xxx:hugs::hugs:
> 
> well my son starts year 1 today eeek he is so big he got put back a year cause he does have some minor learning problems but has improved greatly i was so devastated last year when he started his first day of school i was still suffering from the erpc and i felt really bad cause i missed his first day but today i get too do it and im so happy i get to take him to his first day of school xxxxClick to expand...

Aww my Lukey started in year 1 this year too. They grow up so fast.



Mrmojo1971 said:


> Welcome and congratulations to the newbies !
> 
> Hope everyone is well today, I'm just popping in to report back on my (unplanned) early scan yesterday at the EPU.
> 
> I was so convinced I had another blighted ovum because my symptoms are still virtually non-existant, but the sonographer found the heartbeat straight away and baby was measuring 7+2 rather than 6+6 from my LMP, but I knew I'd ovulated early so that sounds about right. :happydance:
> 
> Just hoping now I can hold it together until my 12 week scan...

Woohooo excellent news.



debgreasby said:


> Just found heartbeat on doppler - yay! Well actually i tell a lie , DH found it! He's so clever :) Very very happy right now!

That's great. I have only managed to find it 3 or 4 times in this pregnancy but I can hear her moving and kicking when I use it so that's reassuring too.



Minimin said:


> :wohoo: debs! What a clever dh you have :)
> 
> I'm really getting myself worked up about my 13 weeks scan tomorrow. Worried worried worried it will be bad news :(

Awww hun, it won't be. It'll be excellent news and a beautiful gorgeous baby



Beadette said:


> It's the first slot at epu so it's 10.45. So nervous! Feel sick at the thought! Keep hoping and wishing for me gals! Xxx

I'm sorry hun, it's not a good feeling. Even now I feel sick waiting for scans even though I can hear and feel bubba

Look forward to hearing your good news.



mislaww said:


> Min - nothing to worry about, I'm sure! Good luck!
> 
> Congrats on the hb, Deb - how exciting!
> 
> AFM - I called the doctor's office. The report is in, and I haven't gotten a call telling me they need to see me yet, so fingers crossed this is good news. Tonight, dh and I have a prenatal nutrition class (the government in this province offers all kinds of classes). Should have gone earlier, but I was just too nervous to jinx everything.
> 
> I'm 12 weeks today! I've had yet more spotting today, but it's brown so I'm going to believe it's nothing. But I'll sneak a doppler use in tonight if I can...
> 
> Have a great day ladies!

That'sgot to be good news. They would have said something if there was a problem.

Happy 12 weeks. Sorry you have had more spotting.


AFM

Sorry I am rubbish. I wasn't feeling good yesterday so I didn't get back on.

Scan went fine but it was only a quickie as they had done everything they needed and this was just to check baby was alive which thankfully it is.

Seems forever now to wait for the 20 week one. 22nd October is forever away

Here is bubs


----------



## Minimin

How cute is bubs Vickie! I think bubs faced forward just to pose for ya :)
Sorry you were not feeling well yesterday - Are you ok? I hope you are better today.
Just waiting for DH to come home and catching some Simpsons LOL. I am such a child.
Thanks for the good lucks for tomorrow
:)


----------



## Vickieh1981

That's exactly what she is doing - facing the camera which means you can't see any features. The private ones were much clearer.

Fidget arse this baby is - always wriggling on the scans lol


----------



## debgreasby

He he he girls, what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







10+6.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Good luck for all the scans tomorrow x


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> He he he girls, what do you think?

LOL is that you wearing it or is at an online pic?

I can't wear anything like that yet since we have STILL not told lol


----------



## debgreasby

That is me wearing it ... with my fat lol

Arrgghh you're stronger than me .. i told loads of people lol


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> That is me wearing it ... with my fat lol
> 
> Arrgghh you're stronger than me .. i told loads of people lol

Not fat at all. You look like you have a proper little bump.

It's actually been quite fun noone knowing. I normally tell at about 6 weeks but this is cool. I think I am going to have a gender scan and then tell everyone what we are having at the same time.

It also might appease my dad who told me a couple of weeks back (not knowing I am pg) that if I have another I am not welcome there anymore :wacko:


----------



## Beadette

Ha deb I love the top! Brill! Where is it from?

I haven't told either - can't be bothered with the pressure of people asking me! Would stress me out. Plus it will feel real when we tell people and at the minute I can only deal with me and hubby getting our head round it first given what has happened. A couple of people know - my closest friends. Sometimes only a best friend can understand the mad ramblings!!!! Lol

vickie - the picture is excellent! I love seeing head on pictures! Amazing xxxx


----------



## Beadette

Vickie!!! Why has your dad said that to you? X


----------



## Vickieh1981

Beadette said:


> Vickie!!! Why has your dad said that to you? X

Cause he is a tosser. Well he's not really but he thinks everything should be done his way and that we have too many children.

He says it's stressful for him when we stay at his house. He has a 6 bedroom house with just him, my stepmum and my brother living there so it's not like there isn't room for us.


----------



## Beadette

My goodness! Well parents say the stupidest things - I'm sure he wouldn't mean it in reality! X


----------



## parkgirl

Good luck to all the scans tomorrow!


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats on seeing the HB MrMojo! Excellent news! :happydance:

Deb-so cool you heard the heartbeat on the doppler. I may just have to get me one of those! Wonder if I'll drive myself insane? I love the shirt! So cute! Your bump is adorable.

Minimin-I have my almost 13 wk scan tomorrow too. I will be thinking of you. 

Neens and Amy-Good luck tomorrow too. Sorry if I am missing anyone.

Great pic again Vickie. Sorry you aren't feeling well. Hope it gets better. 

Mislaww-Happy 12 wks. I agree-if you haven't heard from them, I'm sure things look good.

They will be doing the Nuchal Translucency screen at my scan tomorrow and the quad blood screen. Nervous about those but hopeful! I have been feeling more nauseated lately, especially in the evening. I have a two hour commute to work and for the last two nights, I puked (in a bag) while driving home. When did I get so sexy? Ewww.


----------



## Minimin

Good luck too EpdTTC! What time is yours. I will be thinking of you too. Mine is at 11.20. Your sickness is a good sign hun! I am also nervous about the scans. Unfortunately I never for sickness just nausea and I am feeling better now- also my energy is back up- I hope that doesnt mean bad news :(

Vickie- I cant believe you dad would say such a thing. I hope he eats his words when you do tell!


----------



## Amos2009

Hi everyone...just popping in. 

Deb- LOVE the shirt!!! And YAY for finding the hb- I give you the credit because if it weren't for us, our men wouldn't be able to walk around lol

Vickie- So happy to see the scan pics!! Can't believe your Dad would say something like that!

Congrats to everyone who have had good scans!!

I am pretty much hopeless for tomorrow- this is like deja vu from when I had my MMC a year ago. My boobs aren't even sore anymore. Anyway- it's not til 2:30 tomorrow afternoon so I'm sure most of you ladies will be asleep by the time I get home to update.


----------



## Tasha

Oh wow so many of you, good luck girls :kiss:


----------



## braijackava

Good luck Amos and everyone with scans tomorrow. I have also been thinking the worse for no apparant reason. I think it just goes with everything we have been through. My mom actually said "well congrats, I guess" when I told her I was preggo. So I have learned not to care to much what others think.


----------



## EpdTTC

Braijackava and Vickie-parents have an odd way of showing their love sometimes don't they?

Min-I don't think it is a bad sign that your energy is back up. I think my energy is better than it was. They say symptoms are supposed to be lessening about now so sounds pretty normal. I will probably freak out when my sickness goes away even though I'll know it is normal.

Amy-I'm still hopeful for you. So many times I thought it was over because of loss of symptoms or spotting. I think my symptoms are worse now than they were when I was 8 weeks. I will be looking for your update tomorrow night.

My scan is at 1:00pm Ohio time tomorrow. It is also my first appointment with my new OB. I hope I like him!


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls. Back on the road again. Best of luck to Neen, Min, MissMaternal, Erin and Amy today. Love you all, we'll be with you in spirit xxx


----------



## jenny25

Best of luck to Neen, Min, MissMaternal, Erin and Amy i will be thinking about you all today you all will have brill scans xxx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Good luck to everyone with scans today x


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck for scans girls!!!!!!!!!!!

Glad you like the T-Shirt , it's just an iron on transfer i got from ebay for about £1 .. then £3 for the t-shirt ... loads cheaper than ready made ones ;)

Seriously got to do some ironing today *dislike*


----------



## jenny25

oh debs i feel your pain i hate ironing lol , i have some tidying up too do we have sky coming out to fix our sky plus box again our first one broke in july when we came back from holiday now this one is starting to go funny again urgh sky who would have them lol x


----------



## Beadette

Good luck today at the scans girls! And thanks to all who have wished me luck too x

I'm absolutely frightened to death. Hope everything is present and correct - I *think* it is. I just hope I'm right.

Mine is this morning so I will update as soon as possible xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Will be thinking of you Neens .. good thing i'm busy or i'd be lurking outside EPU ;)


----------



## Lucy1973

Hope all scans today are just perfect!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jenny25

here is a lovely pic from my injections 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs330.ash2/61042_10150266373020338_631305337_14584001_347468_n.jpg


----------



## Swanny

Good luck for any scans today :) x


----------



## Swanny

jenny25 said:


> here is a lovely pic from my injections
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs330.ash2/61042_10150266373020338_631305337_14584001_347468_n.jpg

Ouchie!!!!


----------



## mushmouth

Good luck for all the scans girls!

Ouch Jenny!!! I always look like that when they take blood... So can't imagine injections! Poor thing x


----------



## Swanny

Hiya, could I be changed to 29th April please? Had my scan on tuesday and saw heartbeat but got put a few days back.

Thanks :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Sending lots of luck to ladies with scans today xxxxxx


----------



## jenny25

yeah that one hurt i had to do it in the kitchen standing up cause aarron was in the livingroom eating his dinner , i try to avoid him seeing me do it cause i dont want him to get upset or worry so no more standing up for me lol i have two different style of injections like one is the normal looking needle that you see when you get blood taken and the other is like where the needle is their is a round bit so it rests on your tummy its weird so im trying the new needle one with out the circle bit see if that helps eeek x


----------



## mushmouth

Oooh I hope it does! And I totally understand not wanting aarron to see you going through that x


----------



## debgreasby

Can everyone keep Patsy (charliemarina) in their thoughts today .... just had this fb message from her.

*Havin scan at 3 pm had big bleed yesterday but never passed baby going to see whats happening pls pray for my bean that there is now a beat *

:(


----------



## mushmouth

Will be keeping Patsy in my prayers - I hope all is well


----------



## jenny25

thanks for the msg debs , Patsy i will be thinking about you sweetheart sending you love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Minimin

Thinking of you Patsy ..


----------



## babysimpson

No that's not fair. Everything crossed that all is ok Patsy. Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## babysimpson

good luck to everyone on your scans today btw.


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Keeping my fingers crossed for you today Patsy - hope everything is ok x


----------



## lovehearts

thinking of you patsy - i hope all is well xx


----------



## Clo

Keeping my fingers (and everything else) crossed for Patsy today! x x x x x


----------



## Beadette

Keeping everything I can crossed for patsy.

My scan went perfect!!! Loved it!! Over the moon!! Will update with pic later xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop for Neens xxxxxxxx


----------



## lovehearts

Happy 11 weeks deb :)

glad the scan went well beadette 

xx


----------



## Minimin

congrats Beadette! :wohoo: Looking forward to scan pics!

Well the scan went well. Babba was moving about tons and apparently wasn't in the right position for him to take the Nuchal reading. he asked me to walk about a but as the babba was hiding behind my navel or something. :shrug:

He said you cant tell by the measurement (1.6mm average)- though I have read you can- and he also said all this stuff about Nubs theory was crap. I asked about where the placenta was and he said they dont look at it at this scan??... then about 10 mintues later showed me- I asked where it was and he ignored me?? :growlmad:

I was rather frustrated as I didnt get much answered by him! And he didnt really turn the screen so I didnt see babba as clearly. DH saw babba waving and stuff so that was cool.

They also did take my bloods and said that if it was high risk I would hear something by Tuesday otherwise they will send me the results in the post and that can take up to three weeks. I swear it would be quicker to walk over and pick them up myself!

Baby was waving and moving tons (i did have a glucose drink before hand) they didn't measure HB and it looked like it had hiccups but the sonographer told me it was some nervous system thing?? huh??? I read and saw on some video it was hiccups :shrug:

here's babba....
Nub shot not clear but guess away ladies- 


Turned to face us!


Another nub shot?


Close up of babba's face :)



Am so :sleep: now but gotta get ready and head out again to Acupuncture... just want to :sleep::sleep::sleep:

Patsy- sending you lots of love and thinking of you:hugs:

Minimin


----------



## babysimpson

Well done to Neen and Minimin. Hearing all your success stories is helping a lot. 

Happy 11 weeks deb only a couple more weeks then 1st tri completed!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sorry for not getting on much this week. Had a horrible hormonal migraine on Monday and Tuesday which totally knocked me off my feet and then had to return to work after a weeks holiday and two days sick &#8211; am overjoyed to be back (not!).

Am keeping Patsy in my thoughts, I really hope the scan brings good news for her :hugs:

Am so glad that your scans went well Neen & Minimim :hugs: am keeping everything crossed for everyone else having scans today too.

I&#8217;m feeling pretty good at the moment, a little tired but think that&#8217;s because I&#8217;m back to working my full hours now the school term has started rather than the slightly reduced ones I work in the holidays. My ms has eased loads, still getting the occasional wave of nausea but it is a lot more bearable than it has been. I think I have experienced my first craving &#8211; avocadoes! Have had a sudden desire to eat some totally out of the blue a few times in the last four days &#8211; had to go out to Tesco last night to buy a pack of two :rofl:

I&#8217;m actually looking pretty good at the moment as well I think, my skin appears to be quite glowing and everyone at work keeps telling me how radiant I look &#8211; hopefully this will stick with me for the duration as I quite like it :winkwink:


----------



## debgreasby

AFM - my best friend just rang to tell me that no matter how it turns out with her man......... she's keeping the baby!!! Yay!!!! I knew she would, deep down, once she got over the shock. 

Now all i need is for baby badger to be ok :)


----------



## petitpas

Fx for Patsy that today is an ONLY GOOD NEWS DAY! :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Well done Neens is this a milestone for you, im soooooooooooo pleased.

And mini glad bubs is a wriggler just like mine lol

My movements are picking up now, im very happy xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Is it Amys scan today as well?


----------



## EpdTTC

You are in my thoughts Patsy. Praying for you & all the girls w/scans today.

Congrats Neen & Min for excellent scans. Hope to be joining you with good news later. I am so nervous. I hate afternoon appointments & I'm nervous about seeing the new doc. Don't like not knowing what to expect or how they do things. Hope they are gentle with anxious little me.

Glad you are feeling better & looking radiant. Lucky you!


----------



## jenny25

yeah amy's scan is today at 1pm her time i think so that will be 7pm here x

well done for all the good scans xxx

still got 5 days till mine xx


----------



## debgreasby

Thanks ba3... how you feeling hunni??


----------



## debgreasby

Update from Patsy :happydance:

*We have a heartbeat yay and everything is good with baby so happy she saw the bleed i had and said its getting better should be last of it *


----------



## mislaww

Just catching up.... Great news about Patsy - that must have been so awful for her!

Min and Neens - congrats on good scans - though your tech sounds like a quite a treat, Min! 

Good luck Amos! I'll be around this aft when you get your results - I'm in the west, a couple hours behind you at least. Fingers crossed for you - I'm sure it'll be just fine.

So I had my dietician class yesterday. Did you know you're not supposed to have ground flaxseed? Here we thought we were being good getting multigrain bread and whatnot! 

I just realised I dreamed about miscarrying last night. Ugh. Fortunately, (perhaps subconsciously?) I decided to check on little Van Dorp this morning. Its little heartbeat was chugging away so I know it's okay!


----------



## mushmouth

Awwww that's great news debs! Thank u for sharing! 

-good news on your friend to!


----------



## MEJOY

Congrats to all those that have had good scans today!! :bunny:

Mine next one is Tuesday, VERY nervous!! First one was great, hope this one is too...have a feeling it will be, just hope and pray I am right [-o&lt;


----------



## Tulip

Great news Neen, Min and Patsy! Everything crossed for Amy and Erin and MissMaternal xxx

Debs, love the t-shirt!

Big love to BA3 :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Great news for all the good scans :hugs:

I've got midwife again on wed 15th, then on octber 4th as well, should have a scan at EPU next week, and got scan on 26th, I love having appointments :lol: gives you something to look forward to :)


----------



## Minimin

Van Dorp! Ha ha ha.. brilliant!
Thanks ladies! I am due my 20w scan on the 27th of Oct- now how long is that :(
Still I can relax now and watch bumpy grow :)

Great News Patsy!


----------



## Clo

Glad all the scans went well today x i hope ur right and it's a good news today cuz Jox has been admitted to hospital today so hoping all will be well with her and beanie xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: to Jox ... hope all is well :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Thanks Clo for letting us know, i hope and pray she and beanie are ok at least they are in the right place and hes a good size x


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats on all the good scans today BTW :flower:


----------



## Tulip

Right I think we're all updated - have a look and let me know if you need anything changed girls. Lover and stay.positive, I'll get you tickers at the weekend.

Bathtime and bedtime for me! Love all round xxxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Congrats to everyone who had great scans today!
Wow - Jox is in hospital?! I hope her and bubs are ok! :hug:

So i had my booking-in appointment with the midwife today....let's just say she was urrmm different, lol!
Luckily she was just covering for my actual midwife, the one i had last time. She was off today. The one today was just SO ditzy!! Here's a few examples of the things she said/did which made me think "are you actually qualified?"...
*She kept us waiting for 50 minutes
*She got my name wrong when she came to the waiting room to get me (well, not totally wrong, but she called me by my middle name instead lol)
*When we went in and sat down she said "Right, what can i do for you today then?" So she didn't even know why i was there.
*When she was filling in the forms about my past history, she couldn't even spell "miscarriage"...bit worrying considering she's a midwife...
*When she took my blood, she put the needle in, then went "Ooh, i don't know if it's gone in...it didn't sound right" Luckily it HAD gone in right....
*When working out my due date, she came up with the 14th April. I said oh, we worked it out to be the 12th April..she then had another look on her chart and said "Oh, yes well it is around the 12th I suppose.."
*When discussing what happened in my last pregnancy, she went "Oh you've done very well haven't you" In a REALLY patronising tone!!!
*When she tested my urine sample, she gave the pot (wee still inside) back to me. I said "Should i put this in the bin?" She said "No, NHS are making cutbacks so you'll need to keep the pot to use next time" Nice!
When working out my BMI, she said "Well, you don't fall into the obese category" YES THANKS, I AM AWARE OF THAT. I AM A SIZE 12. "But you are unhealthy."
I think that's about it. She was such a dimwit! I can't wait until next time to see my regular midwife!!

Rant over, lol. xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

EDD: may 15th

just got the phone call...am still shaking...insanely happy i can finally join again


----------



## Tulip

tinybutterfly said:


> EDD: may 15th
> 
> just got the phone call...am still shaking...insanely happy i can finally join again

OMG OMG OMG OMG! Hold on I have to make time to add this one! Congratulations Kim - STICK LITTLE BEAN! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop TB.... so mega happy 4 u xxx


----------



## mislaww

Congrats tiny! 

Glad to hear things went well, MissMaternal.

Amy? Back yet? Fingers are crossed very tightly for some good news for you...


----------



## roonsma

Minimin said:


> Van Dorp! Ha ha ha.. brilliant!
> Thanks ladies! I am due my 20w scan on the 27th of Oct- now how long is that :(
> Still I can relax now and watch bumpy grow :)
> 
> Great News Patsy!

I can tell you exactly how long- 6 weeks and 5 days, same as me!! AGES AWAY!! 

Hi tulip, could you add me please! I'm finally ready, thanks hun xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Update from Patsy :happydance:
> 
> *We have a heartbeat yay and everything is good with baby so happy she saw the bleed i had and said its getting better should be last of it *

That is really superb news.



Mummy2Angel. said:


> Great news for all the good scans :hugs:
> 
> I've got midwife again on wed 15th, then on octber 4th as well, should have a scan at EPU next week, and got scan on 26th, I love having appointments :lol: gives you something to look forward to :)

I know - I love having them to look forward to. I have nothing now for 2 weeks.



Clo said:


> Glad all the scans went well today x i hope ur right and it's a good news today cuz Jox has been admitted to hospital today so hoping all will be well with her and beanie xxxx

I just saw that. Poor Jo.



MissMaternal said:


> Congrats to everyone who had great scans today!
> Wow - Jox is in hospital?! I hope her and bubs are ok! :hug:
> 
> So i had my booking-in appointment with the midwife today....let's just say she was urrmm different, lol!
> Luckily she was just covering for my actual midwife, the one i had last time. She was off today. The one today was just SO ditzy!! Here's a few examples of the things she said/did which made me think "are you actually qualified?"...
> *She kept us waiting for 50 minutes
> *She got my name wrong when she came to the waiting room to get me (well, not totally wrong, but she called me by my middle name instead lol)
> *When we went in and sat down she said "Right, what can i do for you today then?" So she didn't even know why i was there.
> *When she was filling in the forms about my past history, she couldn't even spell "miscarriage"...bit worrying considering she's a midwife...
> *When she took my blood, she put the needle in, then went "Ooh, i don't know if it's gone in...it didn't sound right" Luckily it HAD gone in right....
> *When working out my due date, she came up with the 14th April. I said oh, we worked it out to be the 12th April..she then had another look on her chart and said "Oh, yes well it is around the 12th I suppose.."
> *When discussing what happened in my last pregnancy, she went "Oh you've done very well haven't you" In a REALLY patronising tone!!!
> *When she tested my urine sample, she gave the pot (wee still inside) back to me. I said "Should i put this in the bin?" She said "No, NHS are making cutbacks so you'll need to keep the pot to use next time" Nice!
> When working out my BMI, she said "Well, you don't fall into the obese category" YES THANKS, I AM AWARE OF THAT. I AM A SIZE 12. "But you are unhealthy."
> I think that's about it. She was such a dimwit! I can't wait until next time to see my regular midwife!!
> 
> Rant over, lol. xx

She sounds an idiot. It's true they are reusing urine pots but my midwife empties it and rinses it lol



tinybutterfly said:


> EDD: may 15th
> 
> just got the phone call...am still shaking...insanely happy i can finally join again

YEY Congrats again.


----------



## debgreasby

Lol i get to take my old pee home too ;)

Baby badger is hiding from the doppler :( Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Have been having a bit of cramping today and had a horrid paranoid moment that baby had gone.

I have only been able to find it about 5 or 6 times on the doppler but thankfully it's always when I needed it the most. I found it tonight AND it kept kicking the doppler as if to say get off lol


----------



## mislaww

Cheeky badger! Don't worry Deb, it's still so early! 

You can tell it's kicking, Vickie? Oh that's cool. I can't wait... 

Sometimes these dopplers are a bit of a curse...I can't do it in front of my hubby as he gets too worried. I had to sneak it in this morning while he was in the shower....

I cannot believe you're reusing pee cups, ladies. Surely things can't be so bad in the UK?

Lastly, but not least, welcome Roonsma!


----------



## Beadette

Hi ladies,

TB I'm so over the moon for you!

Thank you for all the good luck wishes.

My midwife is not making me use old pee pots - in fact in our surgery they have some new ones which have some powder in the bottom and a red lid and she gave me a new one to bring back next time? Perhaps she isn't a very good recycler!!

Anyway here is my bubs........

https://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu278/ninaranson/scan83.jpg

Hasn't he/she grown!! Love it x x x x x 

Well done to all others who had scans today and good luck to those who are still waiting or who have scans in the next couple of days x x x x


----------



## Amos2009

Hi ladies!!! 

Fabulous scans ladies!! Did I miss Erin's update?? 

Jenny- ouchy wouchy!! I hope they get better for you:hugs:

Patsy- SO happy for you that everything is ok. You know we can't have normal, easy pregnancies!!

Well, I had passed a few gray clot looking things over the past two days so of course I just knew it was bad news. I get into the scan and tell the lady what has been going on so I'm expecting bad news. She looks and says- yeah, here is your uterus and there's where it looks like the sac was- I'm so sorry. There were 2 medical students in there and they held my arm and apologized too. Well, the sonographer kept digging around and then she said- oh wait- your baby is way up to the right- not in the center of the uterus and this is a new one for me. I said- oh yeah- there's the sac. But there's no baby or hearbeat right?? She said OH YES THERE IS- LOOK!!! There he was beating away at 164!!!! (I just assumed she would have known where the baby was based on my last few scans. But bless her heart, she felt so terrible after saying she was sorry.) SO------I have almost made it to my milestone- the furthest I have ever gotten was 8+4 and I am 8+1 today!!!!

Neen- beautiful pic!!! That baby is growing!!!


----------



## Beadette

OMG Amy what an awful but amazing time you had at the scan! This little one is a keeper I'm telling you! How are you feeling now? It must have been such a conflict of emotions!! xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Well, I already had my breakdown here at the house when I started passing the gray stuff. But I did want to cry at first because they were being so sweet- then I wanted to cry GOOD tears!!! I held it together though!! I still don't feel terrible, but I'm not complaining. Boobs still normal size, but I'm not complaining there either!!!


----------



## babysimpson

Hi girls great news about all the scans and the new additions to the group. I'm doing fine. Still bleeding but that could be for a while still. Just getting on with things but by the end of each day at work I'm shattered. Very draining but I need to keep going.


----------



## mislaww

Yay Amy!

What a terrible start to it, but what a great finish! And 164 is a nice, strong heartbeat, too. I saw this on another thread and thought you (and everyone else) might enjoy:



Mrs-C said:


> this is from the miscarriage association's website:
> 
> Research has shown that if you see a heartbeat at 6 weeks of pregnancy, the chances of the pregnancy continuing are 78%. A heartbeat at 8 weeks increases the chance of a continuing pregnancy to 98% and at 10 weeks to 99.4%. So things could still go wrong, but as long as there is a heartbeat, the risk of miscarriage decreases as the weeks go by.
> 
> Hope it reassures all of us who are worrying. Let's just enjoy our 1st tri!

I wish it were 100%, but 98% is pretty great. 

Nice pic, Neens!


----------



## Amos2009

Baby- I'm just so sorry you are going through this :hugs: I hope the bleeding eases up so you can start to feel better at least physically :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Mislaww!! I can live with those statistics!


----------



## Amos2009

Here is my little Tweetie!!!
 



Attached Files:







Tweetie 006.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 9









Tweetie 007.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 11


----------



## EpdTTC

Hugs to Jox.

Yay for Patsy!

Glad your appointment went well MissM-aside from her being a dingbat!

Congrats TB!

Great pic Neens. Bubs has grown quite a bit!

Amy-I'm so glad you ended up with good news but geesh I'm so sorry you had to go through that scare! Yikes! Congrats on almost reaching your milestone. that has got to be both wonderful and scary. I think this is your sticky bean.

My scan went well today! Baby was bouncing all around in there. Went from being face down with hind end in the air to facing us to then being on his or her back. Yay! NT test was excellent. Measured at 1.3 or 1.4 I think and they like it to be less than 3 so that was great. They did the quad screen and I should have those results in about a week. Loved my new doc! He and staff were great! It took forever, I was there for hours but when doc came in, he apologized and said that a woman was having some bad things happening. I said it was ok, quietly counted my blessings that it wasn't me and said a prayer for the woman. It's hard to be mad or be impatient about something like that when I know what it feels like to be the woman with bad things happening. 

I had to have a pap today because it has been 8 mths and if they waited til after baby was born it would be too long. Hated having a pap because I know I will spot but doc was very reassuring and understanding about that. Said I might spot for a day or two and to try not to worry that it would be directly related to pap and nothing else. My next appointment is in three weeks, September 30th at 10:30am! I doubt I will even have a scan at it but I will ask and see if they will do a quick one as I will be almost 16 weeks and would love to get a sneak peak to see if we can tell the gender. They did peak for me today and said no obvious 12 week male genitalia but that it doesn't mean it can't be a boy. 

I will attach a pic!
 



Attached Files:







SNC00492.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Amos2009

Erin! I was wondering where you were! Fabulous picture! So glad you like your new doc. It makes such a difference when you do. Great Nt results too!


----------



## Tulip

roonsma said:


> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> Van Dorp! Ha ha ha.. brilliant!
> Thanks ladies! I am due my 20w scan on the 27th of Oct- now how long is that :(
> Still I can relax now and watch bumpy grow :)
> 
> Great News Patsy!
> 
> I can tell you exactly how long- 6 weeks and 5 days, same as me!! AGES AWAY!!
> 
> Hi tulip, could you add me please! I'm finally ready, thanks hun xxClick to expand...

Will do hon! xx


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Amy and Erin! Go sticky beans! Xxx


----------



## jenny25

amy im so over the moon for you xxxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

Wow congrats everyone, yesterday seemed like a really good day! Xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

:happydance: for another great day yesterday - massive congrats to all those who had scans yesterday absolutely loving your pictures :D

Great news from Patsy too - what a relief for her, I hope she is let out of hospital soon.

Mega congratulations to Tiny Butterfly - so good to see you joining us all again.

Amos your scan sounds very stressful but I am so glad that the outcome was good - just a few days and you will past that milestone hunni :hugs:

Didn't sleep too well last night (booo) not feeling in the best mood for work today but at least it's Friday today :yipee:


----------



## jenny25

happy 8 weeks for me today reach our milestone and i feel as sick as a bitch hope im not sick on the school run 
now i have another mission getting past 24+3 as thats when i had my son paul 

sorry i wasnt really posting yesterday as it was a year yesterday that we had the erpc :( xxx


----------



## vickyd

Congratz to all with the great scans!!!

Amy im sooo happy everything is ok with bubs, cant beleive you had to go through that though!!

TinyB YAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Morning girls. Grr lots to do today and can't be bothered .. bad dreams last night :(

1 week till my scan!!! OMG hurry up!!!!!!!!!!!

Gorgeous scan pics everyone!

Amos your tweety is determined to keep us all on our toes!!!!!!!!! Glad it turned out well!!

:hug: to all.


----------



## mushmouth

:hugs: Jenny - happy 8 weeks Hun. X


Glad there were so many good scans yesterday! Congrats everyone


----------



## fluffyblue

Oh my what a mixture of emotions for everyone

Amy - I wonder with all the bleeding and stuff if you have passed a twin sac or something it seems weird doesnt it, but fantastic news anyway xx

TB - so pleased for you I did log onto TTCAL yesterday to see if there was any news but really well done.

Just need Meggy to join you all now 

And all others who had scans well done xxxx


----------



## Beadette

Happy 8 weeks Jenny xxx


----------



## babysimpson

Morning girls, got a question posted in general chatter. If any of you have a spare moment, some advice would be helpful. (only if you have the time)


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: BA3- I hope it resolves quickly and soon hunni. Sending you lots of love.

Good golly- great news girls! TB, Amy (So pleased Tweetie is sticking with us!!), Patsy, Beadette, EpdTTC and anyone else my baby brain is missing!!! :)


----------



## Charliemarina

morning ladies, iv tried and tried with my scanner to get it to load but it just wont bloody play ball, so im gonna take piccy with fone of my scan yesterday to show u all i just love it :)
baby measured only a day behind my LMP dates so MW said keep it at what i have so yay 7+1 today girls, so glad everyones scans are coming back great, i really thought it was over for me again the other day i never thought i could bleed like that and yet still have baby growing like a little fighter that he/she is....OH made me laugh i think he was more scared than me, i kind of prepared myself for the worst as a woman i think we do and he said as soon as he saw the heartbeat.......OMG is that a heartbeat (hes professional with them now :rofl:) and the lady said.....YES it is indeed and a nice fast one too :) u should have seen me then i had a probe hanging out and i was sitting up saying where where LOL
she said that she could see where my bleed came from there was a small black patch outside ontop of my womb and she said i MAY have a tiny bit more blood but it seems to be resolving nicely, she said most women get these bleeds but some never know due to body re-absorbing them im just unlucky that my body wanted mine out scaring the S**T from me lol.
anyways girls im off to lay down again just hope 12 weeks comes along soon coz i do hate this condition and my meds make me feel like a drugged up mad woman lol xxxxx
so happy everyone is doing well and thanks debs for updating for me the way u do hun :)


----------



## EpdTTC

Patsy-so thrilled for you hun. I hope you start to feel better soon. 

Jenny-Happy 8 weeks! yay!

I think I forgot to mention that I got to hear the heartbeat for the first time yesterday when they were doing the scan. Not for very long-not sure why they didn't leave it on for me to hear, but anyway it was 158 bpm. I talked to my doc about at home dopplers and he said I should not get one because it is difficult for even a professional to find the heartbeat and that I would likely end up causing myself more panic than reassurance. He is probably right-for me anyway. Those weeks/months between scans are going to be really tough for me though!


----------



## debgreasby

https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/girls/thumper-all-in-one/GEM49096,default,pd.html

Really really want this!!!!


----------



## babysimpson

Just wanted to say thank you for all your support and kind words. I've realised I'm being really selfish to people so I've asked for my account to be removed. I don't want to upset people more than I have. 

I wish you all happy pregnancies and good luck for what the future may bring xxx


----------



## jenny25

hun your not being selfish and you havent upset anyone xxx


----------



## debgreasby

BA3 don't go!!!!! :hug:


----------



## SmileyShazza

babyattempt3 said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for all your support and kind words. I've realised I'm being really selfish to people so I've asked for my account to be removed. I don't want to upset people more than I have.
> 
> I wish you all happy pregnancies and good luck for what the future may bring xxx

I have no idea what has made you feel this way but please don't go. You certainly haven't upset myself and I don't think you have been selfish :flower:


----------



## Vickieh1981

babyattempt3 said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for all your support and kind words. I've realised I'm being really selfish to people so I've asked for my account to be removed. I don't want to upset people more than I have.
> 
> I wish you all happy pregnancies and good luck for what the future may bring xxx

What?? Who on earth have you upset? Certainly not anyone here and none of us want you to go. :cry:


----------



## braijackava

Cute thumper outfit! I went to the store yesterday and everything was sooo cute. Cant wait to find out what we are having! Yay on all the good scans!


----------



## mushmouth

babyattempt3 said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for all your support and kind words. I've realised I'm being really selfish to people so I've asked for my account to be removed. I don't want to upset people more than I have.
> 
> I wish you all happy pregnancies and good luck for what the future may bring xxx

Please don't go hon - I have nothing but kindness and support from you, defo no selfishness! :hugs:


----------



## mislaww

BA3! You poor thing - please don't go! You haven't been even slightly selfish, and you haven't upset anyone at all (although we are all upset for you, of course). We're here for support and we'll be here for support when you get your rainbow bean too. 

Sending hugs your way, honey.


----------



## Beadette

BA3 - you absolutely have NOT upset anyone on this thread. We are all gutted for you of course but we are here for you as we have been through similar experiences and I really don't want you to think that your presence here would upset us. Please don't go. You are more than welcome here hun x x x x x x


----------



## Minimin

BA3 no way! You have not upset anyone and all of us here have been through this and gone through this. Please we are all here to support each other and you really should stay xxxxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

:hugs: BA3 you certainly havent upset me in anyway :). Phoned EPU and got scan on Monday at 11am :D


----------



## mislaww

Good luck on the scan, Mummy! (it's Rebecca, right...? Sorry!) 

My nuchal is Tuesday afternoon. I've convinced myself that between what appears to be a barely there neck skin, and a very pronounced little nose, and low hcg, we're in the clear. Because I'm totally a medical professional, right? My doctor sister laughed hysterically at me...

If we get the all clear, we're going to start sharing the news far and wide! My mother cannot wait...


----------



## MEJOY

BA3 I have to agree with everyone else, you should not go.....I don't see where you have been selfish at all!! You have been very supportive and postivie to everyone, even going through what you are going through.....


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yes Rebecca lol :)

Got some pains :( not like pains ive had before :( which im worried about because ive never had a natural mc before so now im panicking :(


----------



## mislaww

Rebecca, fingers crossed for you - I'm sure LO's okay.

Hopefully this helps. Just as I was in the hospital waiting for my d&c (for a mmc), I started to m/c naturally. They started milder, but still painful. They got more and more intense until they were doubling over in agonising pain type cramps. 

Take good care of yourself and do see your doctor if you're worried. :hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

BA3-I echo everything the other girls have said. You have not been selfish. What you have gone through is devastating and it is certainly ok for you to come here for support. We have all been there and our hearts hurt for you. I hope that you change your mind about closing your account.

Mislaww-Good luck for Tuesday. I know I was a bit nervous for my nuchal. Will be glad when the quad screen results come back (hopefully with the all clear). With any luck your bubs will be as active as mine and the scan will take a while so you get to look at bubs for a long time!


----------



## Amos2009

BA3- I echo what everyone else has said. I hope you don't close your account. Goodness knows a support group is for you to come and speak your mind and get advice and help from everyone- that's not being selfish at all. That's what we are here for.


----------



## Rainbowpea

:hugs: ba3 please don't go, we have all been there and are here for you xx


----------



## jenny25

good morning girls just popping in too say hello xxx


----------



## Beadette

Morning, how are we all feeling today? xxx


----------



## jenny25

hey hun im not bad just tired lol how are you feeling today xx


----------



## Amos2009

Good morning...and I do mean MORNING. My hubby woke me up at 3:00 am again. Here it is 4:42 and I am starving like I haven't eaten in a year. Is it ok to eat leftover pizza this early???? LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ yesssss hahaha


didn't really sleep well either, but not bc of OH, just my stupid allergies and me having
no idea if i can take my meds... FS said it wouldn't hurt much to use it but still, i'd like
to hear him say that again before i do so, in the mean time i suffer lol

and pffff i must find things to do bc i just sit around in fear something is going wrong,
i peed on yet another opk this morning to show myself my levels are rising, 
that went well and i'm a bit calmer now...maybe retail therapy this afternoon?

i don't think i can be fully happy yet untill i've seen proof of a baby on that ultrasound!


----------



## Amos2009

TB- sorry about the allergies- I know how miserable they can be :hugs:
When is your first scan?


----------



## Charliemarina

morning girlies well uploaded my scan pic for u all as promised, im so happy but yet so sick LOL LOL xxxxxx

the yolk sac feeding bubbs is on the left and baby on the right lol also if u look half way down baby u see a white dot right??? well thats his/her heart we caught it in piccy so happy :dance:
 



Attached Files:







bubbs 7 weeks.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tinybutterfly

first scan will be in less than two weeks, have yet to call to make the apointment,
well, i called today but the doc wasn't in...which is odd...i mean, it's saturday, i've been
there on a saturday, i know they're there :p
so probably somebody went into labour or something and they had to close early


----------



## hb1

Just popped in to say congrats TB!!!! :happydance:

hx


----------



## Amos2009

Patsy- what a beautiful picture!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope you feel better TB :hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

Great pic Patsy!

I hope the scan puts your mind at ease TB, but I can tell you from experience as can the other gals in here-the scan makes you feel better for a few days and then it's hard not to start worrying again until the next scan! I just had one two days ago and it was so exciting and already I am starting to worry about the next one.

But, on the bright side, I did puke today when throwing out some old flowers (the smell gagged me), so that has to be a good sign. LOL. There is definitely something wrong with the way my mind works.


----------



## Tulip

...I've added names to the front page where you have announced them here/in your journal/in an intro thread/on your scan pic/on your ticker :blush: Told you I'd have a bit more time this weekend :haha: If you want your name removed, just PM me.

Think we're up to date again. 

Happy 14 weeks to chippyslady!
Happy 13 weeks to Shazza and Vicky!
Happy 11 weeks to Kayleigh!
Happy 5 weeks to Clo!

xxx


----------



## Beadette

Thank you for looking after us so well Nic - we love ya xxxx


----------



## mushmouth

You really do spoil us nic! Happy milestones girls! Xx


----------



## Tulip

Oh Frankee how did I miss you were 13w too?! I'm sorry :flower: Congratulations!


----------



## lovehearts

wow i never realised i uncovered my real name on here :rofl:

glad all the scans are going well. i agree with the scans only solving the worrying for a couple of days. Iv had 2 private scans so far. I guess its how us mommys are - never stop worrying.

xx


----------



## mushmouth

Hahah thank ya! I can't believe you trawler bnb for all our names! Bless ya. I quite like having peoples names now, not just username. :thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

i hate hormones:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## debgreasby

:hug:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

thanks girls i dont know whats came over me today , i dont know if i still love paul i miss my mum and im scared for my scan i wanna move back to scotland one min i feel fine then the next i feel rotten like ive got the cold i feel like a disaster zone im not coping with the injections


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh jenny (((hugs)))

what injections exactly? i'm not really uptodate with everyone yet, sorry



EpdTTC said:


> I hope the scan puts your mind at ease TB, but I can tell you from experience as can the other gals in here-the scan makes you feel better for a few days and then it's hard not to start worrying again until the next scan! I just had one two days ago and it was so exciting and already I am starting to worry about the next one.
> 
> But, on the bright side, I did puke today when throwing out some old flowers (the smell gagged me), so that has to be a good sign. LOL. There is definitely something wrong with the way my mind works.

i know! 
i have this pulling sensation when i get up sometimes, so sometimes i'd walk around for a bit just to feel it,
getting nauseous...man, i love it lol (ok, just for a little while, i'm glad my mom told me before our trip to Greece that it helped her to eat a very very green granny smith apple when she felt sick)



lovehearts said:


> glad all the scans are going well. i agree with the scans only solving the worrying for a couple of days. Iv had 2 private scans so far. I guess its how us mommys are - never stop worrying.
> 
> xx

well, on my next scan i'm asking FS if too much scans are harmfull...
if not... i might persuade future grandpa to give me access to the ultrasound machine in his department of the hospital.
he might not agree to it though, but one can try right?


eta: phuuuuuuu my gas is deadly!


----------



## jenny25

it must just be a bad day for me :) 
im on clexane its a blood thinner i need to inject myself daily with it too stop my blood from clotting too much x


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ ah, i see... always had to do this? or just now?


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Ya-cha-cha. Hey all! And yay Nic for going to all the trouble with the names. :flower: Welcome and congratulations, new ladies! (and BA3, I hope you stick around too, theres no selfishness in that at all - everyone here has been there, and understands only too well.)

I had my first real docs apt. on Thursday. She said she was so happy when she got back from her vacation and saw our thumbs up ultrasound on the top of her work pile, shes been so behind our long journey towards baby #2. 

Were moving the date back a few days for testing purposes, but keeping the EDD for now, if that makes sense. Im going for the nuchal in a couple of weeks, so hopefully thatll be reassuring. She says if everything looks good at that time, she feels like this is a very solid pregnancy. She was also happy that Ive gotten into shape in the last 6 months (I started exercising and have lost 30 pounds since I last saw her) so weight/blood pressure etc. is apparently perfect. Gonna try to avoid the house sized pregnancy this go around.

One issue is that the speck of a cyst I had on my remaining ovary has grown (I asked them to check when they did the u/s) from .6 to .10 mm. This is a little worrying, since it hasnt been that long and the last one (the one that ate my other ovary with the torsion and required emerg. surgery) grew very, very quickly, so we need to keep a steady eye on that. If it looks like its going for broke, I may have to have laparoscopic surgery to remove it. Im crossing my fingers that it just stays put.

In some Very Good News, I was under the impression that I no longer carried antibodies for measles/rubella (its been a long time since my immunizations), so Ive been paranoid about that, since we had a measles outbreak here recently, but apparently my bloodwork came back with all the antibodies, so thumbs up!

I have a potential E-antigen issue we have to keep an eye on, but it should be okay, and were assuming Ill have a C-section because I had one with my son and then the abdominal surgery for the torsion, so generally they dont like to do a vag at this point. 

Thats about it! Weve been getting more excited, going through name books, letting ourselves loosen up a bit. It feels good. Thinking well probably spill the beans next month, at least to family & close ones. Crossing my fingers for all the upcoming scans and sending smiles to everyone with recent good news. 
XX

~ Ru


----------



## Vickieh1981

My leg is still so painful from where I fell out of my friends door.

I am wondering if I bruised the bone. This is how it looks tonight


----------



## OHaiMommy

Might as well add me to the list, due May 19! :happydance:


----------



## Beadette

Nasty bruise Vickie xx


----------



## Minimin

ouch ouch ouch Vickie- You poor thing. It looks sore :(


----------



## SmileyShazza

Thanks for updating the first page Nic - love ya you do look after us :hugs:

Finally got the results for our combined tests for Downs Syndrome in the post today. 1 in 72,000 so we are VERY happy about them :)

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

SmileyShazza said:


> Thanks for updating the first page Nic - love ya you do look after us :hugs:
> 
> Finally got the results for our combined tests for Downs Syndrome in the post today. 1 in 72,000 so we are VERY happy about them :)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend :hugs:

Wow I thought my 1 in 15,000 was good lol. :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Aww vick that looks really sore hun :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Vickieh1981 said:
 

> My leg is still so painful from where I fell out of my friends door.
> 
> I am wondering if I bruised the bone. This is how it looks tonight
> View attachment 115490

Bloody Hell Vickie thats a cracker, hope your ok x :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

ouch Vickie! hope that heals quickly...you know, for a bruise that size

shazza, good results! :)


----------



## petitpas

Ha! I've finally managed to upload my picture to the computer. How's this for a bruise?!

Before you ask - no, it doesn't hurt :nope: and they are from my blood thinner injections, not a violent husband!

https://i840.photobucket.com/albums/zz325/petitpas/P0447_08-09-10.jpg


----------



## croydongirl

OHaiMommy said:


> Might as well add me to the list, due May 19! :happydance:

I'm due May 19th too!! Please add me. I have had two early m/c this year and now am just over 4 weeks pregnant without AF inbetween this and my last m/c. I am having my blood work done Monday and Wednesday morning - if we make it to then!

I have been cramping pretty bad lt the last couple of days but no blood at all. Praying this is implantation or my body starting to stretch out. I am freaking out, no matter how much I read about cramps being "normal"!

Really hoping to journey these next 9 months with you guys. 

There is just a different journey than before my losses, I am thankful to have others here to share it with.


----------



## Tulip

Welcome and congratulations OHaiMummy and CroydonGirl - I'll add you when I get home from hypno xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh Jeezz pep that looks like it would hurt ..... hopefully theyll diappear soon :hugs


----------



## Beadette

Ouch pip! Bloody hell x


----------



## jenny25

wow yours are worse than mine hun ouchie xxx


----------



## mushmouth

Oh gosh bruises galore in here! Ouch much!!!

Congrats and welcome ohaimommy and Croydon girl! Xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Not been able to find HB since the day we first got doppler - last Wednesday :cry: 

Friday can't come soon enough .. i need this stress to be over.


----------



## Amos2009

Deb- that's one reason I won't buy a doppler. I would freak out too much. Isn't it hard for professionals to even find the hb this early?? Your little one is just being a sneaky cheeky! 
Pip- wow- that makes me hurt seeing your picture!!
Welcome Ohaimommy and Croydon!
Well- today is the furthest I have ever gotten- so PLEASE let me continue!!!


----------



## Beadette

Aw Deb, try not to panic. I'm sure Vickie has also had trouble finding her bubs on the doppler. And remember that this is the reason that MW's tell you not to buy dopplers. Most MW's wont even try to lisen for HB until 15-16 weeks.

I hope this week goes quickly for you so you can get your mind put at rest xxxx


----------



## Beadette

Amos2009 said:


> Deb- that's one reason I won't buy a doppler. I would freak out too much. Isn't it hard for professionals to even find the hb this early?? Your little one is just being a sneaky cheeky!
> Pip- wow- that makes me hurt seeing your picture!!
> Welcome Ohaimommy and Croydon!
> Well- today is the furthest I have ever gotten- so PLEASE let me continue!!!

congrats on reaching this milestone hunny xxxx :happydance:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Neen! Here's hoping I still see a hb Thursday. I think then I will finally get excited.


----------



## Beadette

well i will keep absolutely everything crossed for you hun xxxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Not been able to find HB since the day we first got doppler - last Wednesday :cry:
> 
> Friday can't come soon enough .. i need this stress to be over.

Right, up until 13+6 I only managed to find it 3 or 4 times. It was far too difficult and I could just catch it by chance sometimes.

The last few days I have found it every day. My friend was told that at 18 weeks the heart is the size of your little finger nail so what size must it be now? Teeny.

Don't sweat it. Can you hear movement?


----------



## mislaww

Deb, hon, you're still so early for the doppler! Don't worry, and try not to use it so much! Little badger is fine. As my dh says, lo probably thinks hiding from the doppler is a game.

Petipas - ouch! Hugs to all the bruised ladies. Not too tight a hug, mind you!

Amos! Happy dancing for you!

Welcome croydon and ohaimommy! We're nearing the very end os spring 2011! Croydon, try not to worry about those cramps if you can. We've all had cramps.

Speaking of which, I've started to have a new kind of cramp - just comparing notes on this. When I get up from bed too quickly, my abs ache and I get a light cramp. Anyone had this?

Tonight we're going out for ethiopian food with friends and sharing the news. Can't decide which I'm more excited about - I love me my ethiopian food!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oooh I am jealous. I have a terrible craving for Ethiopian. I could just eat some special tibbs and injera now. HUNGRY!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Feeling very pesemistic about scan tomorrow ladies :( just have a feeling something is wrong :(


----------



## mislaww

Rebecca! I know how you feel but please try not to stress! Sending hugs your way.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Feeling very pesemistic about scan tomorrow ladies :( just have a feeling something is wrong :(

I have felt that way before every single scan even the last one where I had just heard the heartbeat on the doppler.

It's a horrible side effect of a missed miscarriage - no blood doesn't mean things are okay. You never get over that and scans are never the same.


----------



## Beadette

Vickieh1981 said:


> Mummy2Angel. said:
> 
> 
> Feeling very pesemistic about scan tomorrow ladies :( just have a feeling something is wrong :(
> 
> I have felt that way before every single scan even the last one where I had just heard the heartbeat on the doppler.
> 
> It's a horrible side effect of a missed miscarriage - no blood doesn't mean things are okay. You never get over that and scans are never the same.Click to expand...

Exactly hun - I don't think I can trust any instinct anymore because I think the fear overwhelms any intuition I may have xxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Well girls i've started bleeding. Red earlier on but only for one wipe and now its tailed off to a browny colour. Not gushing or anything, but it hasn't whenever i've miscarried before.

EPU can't fit me in until Tuesday so i've got an agonising wait.

I can't believe this is happening again :cry:


----------



## Beadette

prgirl_cesca said:


> Well girls i've started bleeding. Red earlier on but only for one wipe and now its tailed off to a browny colour. Not gushing or anything, but it hasn't whenever i've miscarried before.
> 
> EPU can't fit me in until Tuesday so i've got an agonising wait.
> 
> I can't believe this is happening again :cry:

Aw hun,

I'm sorry you have this worry. I know you are frightened it is happening again but just look at all the other girls who have had bleeding and spotting in their early pregnancies. I pray that all is well hun!

How far are you now? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

7+3 today, so 7+5 at the scan.


----------



## debgreasby

Will keep everything crossed for you hunni xxx


----------



## mislaww

Pr girl - sorry you're going through this. It's so awful you have to wait! Try not to stress. So many of us have experienced spotting and our lo's are fine... Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh pr girl :hugs:, will keep you in my thoughts, try and just relax and not to worry to much, look at the other ladies such as amy, who bleed heavily and who have strong beans so keep positive :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Pr-girl, so sorry you are going through such a scary time - I am rooting for you and your little beanie fxfxfxfxfxfxfxfx

Amy, we're scanning the same day..... :shock:

Mummy, hope everything goes well for you tomorrow :hugs:

Everyone - :rofl: your sympathy is very sweet, but the bruise does not hurt AT ALL! I can even poke it without feeling anything. It was my fault anyway for injecting myself in exactly the spot I knew I shouldn't (because it stings a little and bleeds) :dohh:


----------



## Tulip

Cesca, you must be so scared. But it doesn't mean it's over. The strength of some of these babies has astounded me. Only one wipe gives me great hope xxx

Rebecca, we fully expect you to be a woman on the edge the day before a scan - we all do it! As Vickie has said before, we call it intuition - but it is a mixture of paranoia and self-preservation. We have to mentally prepare for bad news, just in case. But we also need to reserve some belief that all is well, for the sake of our LOs. You are flying through and I'm sure it'll be fine tomorrow :hugs:

Deb - Perfectly normal not to find hb regularly yet. I'll send the Neen round to lick yer face and make you smile if you're not careful ;)

Another busy scan week, ladies.
Monday - Rebecca.
Tuesday - Annie, Hayley, Meredith, Jenny & Cesca (emergency).
_Edit_ Thursday - Pip & Amy.
Friday - Deb & Kayleigh.

Not a Spring Baby, but.... big shout out for Jox, she's having Beanie by c/s tomorrow at 34+3. Watch over your little brother for us Kasper :kiss: 

Big loves all round and extra :hug: for those who need it tonight xxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Pip! This Thursday? You lot are sooooo not notifying me of scans! :dohh: :D Hang on, lemme edit ^^^


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thanks nic for all you do :hugs:

Thanks ladies trying to stay positive .... i suppose i dont have anything to believe that something is wrong...so keeping my FX'ed :)

Does anyone else think time is flying by? Im suprised at how fast time is going, the last time i looked i was 6 weeks, now im approaching 9 this week, and one minutes i looked at all your tickers and they were at 7/8 weeks and now yours all 11/12 :D its great :) x


----------



## Tulip

Agreed, you lot are flying through first tri. It's amazing!


----------



## croydongirl

So just wanted to ask you ladies for a prayer or two as you think of it, had a patch of light brown spotting in my undies earlier when I went to the loo. I almost passed out because I was so sure I was about to start bleeding, I just collapsed into Hubby's arms and cried. He was so sweet but I know it is hard for him to totally understand what it feel like when you body is reminding you every moment that something is going on in your body - good or bad you can't escape.

I am emotionally exhausted.

Spent the last few hours back and forth to the bathroom but nothing else has happened. This may be TMI but after peeing I had lots of what looked like white stuff dripping? Is that just cm? 

Last night I was praying the cramps would stop and this morning when I woke up without cramps something felt wrong, like "I don't feel pregnant anymore" or something. Now I am starting to get cramps building again and I am not sure if they bring relief that I am still pregnant or fear that the spotting was the start of a miscarriage. 

Just wish I had a crystal ball to know either way what's going on.

Also my parents are coming to stay for 2 weeks, flying in tonight and I don't know how to deal with all this while they are here. I don't want to tell them anything until we know more with blood tests at least. Gonna be tough because it is so hard for me to be motivated to do anything these days, nothing seems to matter.

Thanks for being here ladies, not sure what I would do if I didn't have you to 'talk' to!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

croydongirl :hugs:, its hard not to worry, just try and take it easy hun, will keep you in my thoughts :hugs: x


----------



## Perdita

jenny25 said:


> here is a lovely pic from my injections
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs330.ash2/61042_10150266373020338_631305337_14584001_347468_n.jpg

I've got loads of those too! Injecting fragmin (like clexane it's a heparin) twice a day - OH keeps saying he should get a pen and join the dots - says he's sure it's a rude picture but only because hes planning where he gives the jabs!
cc


----------



## stay.positive

I think I might be having an MC, red spotting, cramps and I just did a test and it is negative. I can't believe it.


----------



## tinybutterfly

nooo (((hugs))) so sorry hun



afm.... so tired! but really soooo tired
and i still have 8 hours of work ahead of me, no idea how i'm going to pull that one off,
next to my bottle of water, i'm bringing in a bottle of coca cola, i feel like i'm gonna need it


----------



## Tulip

Stay.positive I am so sorry sweetie :cry: xxxx

Croydon, cramps and some spotting are normal early on. The uterus contracts to help baby implant into the lining. And brown spotting is highly likely to be old blood caused by the implantation - I had the same. Lots of love.


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Tibs, get yerself some dried fruit for energy snacking if you can xx

Rebecca, thinking of you sweetie! Good luck with your scan xx


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck for your scan Rebecca x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Stay.positive, I am so sorry. I had the same thing before Isabella with the test going negative again. It's awful.

Croydon and cesca - I hope the spotting is nothing for either of you xxx


----------



## petitpas

So sorry, stay positive! Please take care of yourself and hopefully come back here soon :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thank you ladies :hugs:, havent slept a wink all night.....i just dont want to go and be told my baby is dead again. Will update as soon as i get home, thanks :hugs: x

So sorry stay.positive :hugs:, just try and relax and take care hun, i really hope its not a mc x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Feeling down now. Had some bleeding this morning and waiting for midwife to get back to me :-(


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: Vickie - hope it's nothing xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Well I can find her on the doppler so I know it's fine now but I would like to know why I am bleeding. It's pretty much stopped now though so that's good. x


----------



## jenny25

awww girls im sending hugs too you all please stay positive xxx


----------



## debgreasby

I had a huge bleed at 15 weeks with Keavey .. so scary .. she turned out ok... am sure you lil one is fine Vickie, it's a good sign you can find her on doppler x


----------



## debgreasby

Stupid hospital changed my scan time from 1.20pm to 2.40pm ... erm hello i have kids to pick up!! Phoned them and changed it to 11.50 am , so, result!


----------



## Swanny

I'm feeling so scared today, nothing bad has happened but I just feel so negative. I'm so scared something will go wrong again. Not had sickness yet and that's not helping cause I'm worrying hormones aren't high enough :( what does anyone do to feel better? I try to just take one day at a time and be happy that I am pregnant but it's so hard isn't it.


----------



## Beadette

Hugs to all those that need them today! Xxx


----------



## lovehearts

Better to get an earlier appointment debs - i hate waiting around all day for my appoinments. Luckily my scan is at 10.45 so not too bad.

:hugs: for all the girls that need them today.

swanny - i have spent everyday since my BFP worrying about not being sick or sick enough. Some people just dont get sick - lets hope we are the lucky ones hey. I saw my bean at 7+2 and 9+4 and everything looked ok.

xxxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

hey girlies just want send hugs to all of u feeling down today, swanny huns dont panic some people just dont get sick and i wish i was one of them iv had it so bad iv been in hosp but am now home and it seems to be settling im feeling loads better and off sickness meds able to hold down food and fluids myself YAY lol
debs glad they changed it for what is suitable for u its always a pain rebooking at times kids need picking up why do they always do that :hissy: lol.

i just made a LOVELY bacon sarnie, didnt think it would go down well at first but OMG yum so think i defo getting better, do u girls think its to early for my sickness to be fading as thats worrying me, dont get me wrong i still feel sick if dont eat but i now feel great wen i do eat??? probs being silly i know lol xxxxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hope things are ok vick :hugs:

Well all is fine :cloud9:, seen little heart again beating away, she put me back again, at first scan i should have been 7 weeks and she dates 6w+4d, and today going by LMP should have been 8w+4days, and she dated 8w :shrug:. Sounds about right though because i have no idea how i would have concived on the thursday 29th july :haha:. She's once again told me to stick with LMP dates until dating scan though so im still sticking with 8+4 for the moment. So only 13 days until private scan :). She done an extrenal so the pic isnt great, but i'll try and uplaod a pic later :) x


----------



## debgreasby

Great news hunni xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

It's far less accurate to date at this stage because they are teeny and a mm makes all the different. Glad it all went well - told you it's just paranoia and not instinct lol


AFM My midwife said EPU has absolutely no scans this week and the only ones who can over ride that are GPs not midwives.

So I said based on the fact it has stopped now and I heard the heartbeat I would leave it and see how things go because I don't want to take a place of someone who is heavily bleeding


----------



## Charliemarina

Vickieh1981 said:


> It's far less accurate to date at this stage because they are teeny and a mm makes all the different. Glad it all went well - told you it's just paranoia and not instinct lol
> 
> 
> AFM My midwife said EPU has absolutely no scans this week and the only ones who can over ride that are GPs not midwives.
> 
> So I said based on the fact it has stopped now and I heard the heartbeat I would leave it and see how things go because I don't want to take a place of someone who is heavily bleeding


try not to panic hunny, iv had 2 episodes of bleeding the first being a tiny amount then the second about a week ago which was heavy and red (no clots) turns out its a bleed from outside the womb and nothing to worry about, apparently there actually very common but most womens bodys reabsorb the bleeds but unlucky few like me and urself lose the blood vaginally which is very scary but nothing to worry about, the fact u can hear baby on doppler means great things huns try not to panic, if the bleeding picks up or u come to any pains then please do go EPU but from sounds of it hun u had what iv just had so try not to worry and we are all here for u, its scary i know but no harm to baby with these bleeds xxxxx


----------



## MEJOY

Swanny said:


> I'm feeling so scared today, nothing bad has happened but I just feel so negative. I'm so scared something will go wrong again. Not had sickness yet and that's not helping cause I'm worrying hormones aren't high enough :( what does anyone do to feel better? I try to just take one day at a time and be happy that I am pregnant but it's so hard isn't it.

Aww Swanny, I know just how you feel, this is my 1st after a mc and I haven't been sick yet, I FEEL sick alot....but just haven't thrown up...So I have tried to stay positive and consider myself luck that I haven't thrown up....I had my first scan at 6+4 and saw and heard heartbeat, have my second scan tomorrow and I am SO scared.....so yes it is hard, I want to enjoy being pregnant and start planning but I just won't let myself do it yet...

:hugs:


----------



## mislaww

OMG, big, big hugs to everyone. 

Stay.positive - thinking of you. Please see your doc and don't give up hope!

Croydon - as the others have said, spotting and cramping can be normal. (I've had both).

Patsy, I think it's normal for ms to come and go - mine does! (although sometimes I wish there was more going....) Mine gets better with food, and worse on an empty stomach. Which is partly why my pants don't fit! 

Rebecca, such great news! We all knew it'd be good news for you, so may I obnoxiously say - told you so? Can't wait to see pics!

Vickie - gah, I know exactly what you're talking about. I had a bleed, then mercifully found LO (after a game of hide and seek with our cheeky little monkey).

AFM - obviously avoiding getting to work. I'm only moderately anxious about the nuchal scan tomorrow. I know monkey is okay as I heard the heartbeat a couple days ago. And as I've mentioned, I'm not all that worried about a bad diagnosis. I haven't figured out how to post our scan yet, but monkey has a good "Fresian" nose (he'll be 3/8 Fresian) - not likely downs anyway...Because yes, despite the fact that I never even took grade 10 biology, I'm a pretty much a qualified radiologist. If we get the all clear, we're sharing the news far and wide tomorrow! And work on Wednesday. Gulp.... 

Fingers crossed for everyone...


----------



## croydongirl

Just wanted to say again how much I appreciate all of your support ladies, off to the MW in a few hours. Hoping Hubby will agree to getting the results today, it costs a little more, but he knows how much I am worrying. Not that todays results will show anything with out Wednesdays results to compare to but if I have high numbers that would ease my mind a little until then. Plus it's my birthday today so hoping Jesus gives me a great birthday dream come true today!
Praying for all our little beans right now x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af37/mummy2angel/DSC00008_mini-1.jpg

Not great pic as it was extrenal and its a photo of the scan pic but heres beanie at 8 weeks :) x


----------



## stay.positive

Thanks everyone. I will call my Drs soon but I am certain I am having another mc. I am bleeding heavily now and I had another negative test. DH is away camping and I can't even call him, so I will have to wait until Tues night to tell him. It all really sucks but I appreciate your support!


----------



## croydongirl

stay.positive said:


> Thanks everyone. I will call my Drs soon but I am certain I am having another mc. I am bleeding heavily now and I had another negative test. DH is away camping and I can't even call him, so I will have to wait until Tues night to tell him. It all really sucks but I appreciate your support!

Praying for a miracle for you - I am so sorry you don't even have your hubby to talk to, hope you have some close friends or family who can support you.


----------



## debgreasby

So sorry stay.positive x


----------



## Beadette

stay.positive i'm so sorry! xxxxx


----------



## croydongirl

About 1/2 an hour ago I went to the loo, and almost fainted a gush of dark brown. Not red. But too much to call it spotting. Fearing the worst, but praying for the best. No real cramps to speak of at the moment but feeling anxious. Have been drinking water, and so had to go to the loo again just now and nothing more. Is there any chance this could be ok?


----------



## jenny25

omg omg stomp stomp stomp:growlmad::growlmad::gun::gun:

my friend is such a bitch and a sarcastic cow 


Gemma
wot time u got hospital tomorra hun
17:53Me
12
17:53Gemma
cool bet u cant wait
17:54Me
yeah nervous tho
17:55Gemma
i bet
:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## roonsma

Hugs to Vickie, Croydon and especially to stay.positive, hope you've someone close who can help you hun, don't like to think of you going it alone at the moment.:hugs:

Nice little bean there Mummy!:happydance: 

Good luck for your scan mislaww :thumbup:

Hi to all x


----------



## mislaww

stay.positive and croydon - So sorry you're going through this. Fingers crossed for you both. Please take good care of yourselves.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

stay.positive and croydon :hugs: praying for you both and hope all is ok, take care :hugs: x


----------



## debgreasby

Pinky brown spotting and sharp pains down below. Would just like _one day_ where i'm not going out of my mind with worry.


----------



## Beadette

debgreasby said:


> Pinky brown spotting and sharp pains down below. Would just like _one day_ where i'm not going out of my mind with worry.

Aw hun - hugs.

My friend (who is 7 weeks after 2 MMC's) just text saying she has red spotting and bad cramps. I'm so worried for her. She rang EPU and they have got her in tomorrow morning. Can you get in Deb or will they tell you to wait until Friday? x x x x x


----------



## Lianne1986

Just wanted to send big :hugs: to all u ladies! i am keeping u ALL in my thoughts.


----------



## jenny25

aww debs dont worry hun , didnt you say you and OH had you know last night? maybe its from doing that cause sometimes it rubs the cervix and causes it hunny xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Thanks girls .. i'm sure it's from last night's activities. Will wait till Friday... otherwise i will paranoid that it's too early for a problem to show... why is it all so stressful??

Early bed tonight, DH on nights so i can hog the whole bed :)


----------



## jenny25

you know hun i think god works in weird ways and he likes to test us as much as possible i know its cruel and sick i have tried blocking out the fact i have a scan tomorrow and im so scared its unreal x


----------



## roonsma

debgreasby said:


> Pinky brown spotting and sharp pains down below. Would just like _one day_ where i'm not going out of my mind with worry.

:hugs: for you aswell Deb, i'm sure all is well in there xx

Good luck jenny, i feel your pain hun, you're doing right trying to put it out of your mind:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Lot of ladies need hugs today, so here are some :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Stay.positive- I am so sorry you are going through this. I hope you have some close friends to lean on until you can talk to your OH :hugs:

Croydon- I hope everything is ok. :hugs:

Deb- you know we can't have a worry-free day! Not until we give birth and then a different worry begins!

AFM, I am still nauseas off and on all day and worse at night, so YAY. I hope I stay that way all week til my scan. Please Lord continue to give me the peace that you have given me this past weekend. I know it might change closer to Thursday, but for some reason I am not stressing out about the scan.


----------



## braijackava

Good luck to everyone with scans. And praying for all of you having problems.
I have my 14 week appt next week. I have to get a glucose test done. And they just informed me I have to fast for 12 hours before. That and they made my appt at 130pm! So in addition to worrying about wether they will be able to find a heartbeat this time, I will also be starving and sick.


----------



## petitpas

braijackava said:


> So in addition to worrying about wether they will be able to find a heartbeat this time, I will also be starving and sick.

I obviously have a terrible humour because this made me laugh out loud :rofl:

Sorry, I hope you'll be fine! :hugs:

Jenny, good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Amy, I'm totally with you about Thursday :D


----------



## Amos2009

Petitpas- I forgot you have a scan the same day as me. Sorry- I'm pleading pregnancy brain! What time is yours?

Jenny- good luck tomorrow babes!! :hugs:


----------



## mislaww

Deb - fingers crossed for you and little Badger. 

Braijackava - not wanting to trade places with you on that! 

Hugs to all of you with scans this week... mine's at 2pm (mountain time!). Starting to get a bit nervous...


----------



## petitpas

Amos2009 said:


> Petitpas- I forgot you have a scan the same day as me. Sorry- I'm pleading pregnancy brain! What time is yours?
> 
> Jenny- good luck tomorrow babes!! :hugs:

Mine's at 8.15! And yours? :kiss:


----------



## EpdTTC

Girls-sorry I suck lately and haven't been on for a day! Amazing how much I miss when I miss one day.

Amy-congrats on reaching your milestone! I'm telling you-this is your sticky bean!

Hugs to Stay positive. It really sucks that your OH is away. Remember we are always here for you.

Hugs to all of the girls with spotting/bleeding. I hope it is nothing major and that bubs are ok. Just remember me and so many others have had spotting/bleeding for weeks sometimes and all has been ok.

Jenny & Petipas-my belly looks like yours with all of the bruising! I guess I'm just used to it at this point. It adds to me not feeling very sexy but I just keep telling myself I'll do anything for a healthy baby.

Oh girls. Want to hug you all. I'm feeling paranoid already and it has only been 4 days since my last scan but I know I won't have another for a long time. My next appointment is 3 1/2 wks away and I don't think they are planning to do a scan at that appointment! Wonder if I can talk them into it. Certainly, i will go mad by the next scan if not.

I just wish we could all have some peace about our pregnancies and not live in constant fear and worry.


----------



## Amos2009

Petitpas- mine is not til 3:15. You ladies across the pond will be snuggled all up in your bed by the time I get home!


----------



## Tulip

Best of luck to Annie, Hayley, Meredith, Jenny & Cesca today. Thinking of you, girls! xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck today everyone xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

I think we could do with one of these..............

https://friends-of-peggy.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/hug.gif

Sending positive vibes and sticky dust to all those with spotting or bleeding. I really hope that it eases for all of you and just turns out to be one of those random episodes.

Good luck and positive vibes to those having scans today :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Good luck today everyone :flower:


----------



## jenny25

thanks girls just got 3 1/2 hours to wait xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Right i need some advice about dates etc? 

LMP was 15th July
My cycles have been all over the place since my D&C, and have ovulated roughly CD 18/19 each month since, so going by a 28 day cycle (OVing cd 14) i worked out online i would be 8+5 and due 21st april.

However at first scan, i should have been 7 weeks, but was dated at 6+5.

The scan yesterday going by LMP i should have been 8+4 but she dated me as 8.

However if i stuck with the dates from the first scan i should have been 8 yesterday anyway. So im panacking about little beanie.....maybe somethings wrong and its growing to small, but the dates of 8+5 which i should be today, was going on a 28 day cycle with LMP 15th july, which means we would have concived on a thursday, which is impossible :haha:. So do you think the later dates make more sense? that im only 8 today/yesterday? with LMP being 15th july, and OVing 1/2nd august which was a weekend, which was when we had ? 

Sorry thats a bit confusing but im just a bit worried :(


----------



## jenny25

hun when i went for my first scan i though well cause i dont have 28 day cycles im abit longer if i was going by a 28 day cycle i would of been 5+4 at the time but thinking cause im longer i would say im only 5+0 but when i got scanned they put me at 5+2 then when i went for my last scan they put me at where a 28 day cycle is xxx


----------



## Beadette

Mummy I think your dates sound right if you had only been ovulating on day 18/19 each month. 

I do not know how long my cycles are naturally as I got pregnant very quickly each time and the first cycle after erpc was a messed up one both times.

By lmp I should be 9+4. I went for my first scan at lmp 6+6 but measured 6+3 which is spot on for me ovulating on cd17 rather than cd14. I really wouldn't worry at all Hun. They just use lmp as a rule of thumb until they date you at 12weeks. It's not unusual for people to be put forward or back on their lmp dates. Try not to panic xxxx


----------



## lovehearts

Mummy - iv had 2 scans at the first i should have been 7+4 and she put me at 7+2 and then at the second one i should have been 9+6 but she put me at 9+4. I worked out my dates from ovulation not from LMP so i thought they should have been right. The lady explained that anything 5 days either side of what you think is normal. Also she stressed that the baby is so so tiny at that stage that a mm makes all the diff. Genrally they do not date until past 10 weeks. You baby has grown the right amount in the time between the scans so although i know its hard try not to worry xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

So we had the scan and everything is PERFECT! We saw our little beany thing on the screen, measuring right for our dates and with a good heartbeat.

We're both extremely overwhelmed, and if I'm honest; a bit numb. We're so used to bad news there, so used to being put in that little room away from everyone, so used to driving home from the hospital in tears, it feels odd to know that everything for now is ok.

They reckon the bleeding is just implantation or breakthrough bleeding, but if it starts up strong again or goes red I should come straight back. The slight pain i've had yesterday they think is probably from constipation or maybe even a corpus luteal (or something) cyst on my ovary. Which would sounds right with my history of cysts.

I am still resting today before I go back to work, but for now everything looks well. Fingers crossed it stays that way.


----------



## Rainbowpea

prgirl_cesca said:


> So we had the scan and everything is PERFECT! We saw our little beany thing on the screen, measuring right for our dates and with a good heartbeat.
> 
> We're both extremely overwhelmed, and if I'm honest; a bit numb. We're so used to bad news there, so used to being put in that little room away from everyone, so used to driving home from the hospital in tears, it feels odd to know that everything for now is ok.
> 
> They reckon the bleeding is just implantation or breakthrough bleeding, but if it starts up strong again or goes red I should come straight back. The slight pain i've had yesterday they think is probably from constipation or maybe even a corpus luteal (or something) cyst on my ovary. Which would sounds right with my history of cysts.
> 
> I am still resting today before I go back to work, but for now everything looks well. Fingers crossed it stays that way.

fab news, congratulations! xx


----------



## lovehearts

great news congrats xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

fab news hun :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

That's great news we are leaving soon our scan is in a hour I'm so nervous more so cause it's not the hospital I'm under so I got fitted in to the sister hospital x


----------



## SmileyShazza

:happydance: Cesca am SO pleased that all went well at the scan :hugs:

Good luck Jenny!


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Amazing news Cesca :happydance:


----------



## Charliemarina

morning girls, i just had a mc'ds sausage and egg mc muffin and god was it good :)
seems my sickness may be fading somewhat already, its still there if i dont eat but once i do eat i tend to feel alot better than i did a week ago :) it seems at night its the worst at moment so come 9pm im in bed LOL
good luck jenny huns not that ur gonna need it ;)

and great news prgirl so happy for u, iv been through the same thing with bleeding mine was bright red and heavy just over a week ago but baby is fine great heartbeat the bleed seemed on scan to be coming from outside the womb and has resolved now so :dance:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Good luck jen :)


----------



## debgreasby

Bril news Cesca !

Good luck Jen x


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Good luck Jen and anyone else who's having a scan this afternoon !


----------



## Firedancer41

Morning ladies!

Good luck to those having scans this week.

I had a dr. appt. yesterday-baby's heartbeat was loud and clear! I think this appt. was the first that I didn't get all emotional; it's been very hard separating this pregnancy from my pregnancy with Holden up until now. 
Only concern is that thyroid is still low, although T3/T4 is again within normal range. My dr. was actually out on a delivery when I was there, so only the nurse saw me. Dr. is supposed to call, and they may put my on thyroid meds.


----------



## jenny25

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs605.snc4/58490_10150270156880338_631305337_14679443_1974456_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs315.ash2/59530_10150270156905338_631305337_14679444_5742352_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs635.snc4/59530_10150270156910338_631305337_14679445_4218288_n.jpg

our little bumble is perfect we heard the hb 160bpm it was a transvaginal scan so the pics are not the best but everything is ok 

plus looks like the blood pocket has been absorbed xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

aww fab news jen x


----------



## lovehearts

great news jen :) xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Great news hun x


----------



## debgreasby

Yay!


----------



## Beadette

Great news Jen and Cesca!! Xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

awesome news cesca!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Has anyone had a ten week scan? If so have you got any pics? so i roughly know what it'll look like? will it be clearer than 6/8 week ones? :) x


----------



## Swanny

If you use google images you will be able to see 10 week ultrasound or even on youtube you could watch a video. I'm obsessed with looking at them haha :)


----------



## braijackava

This is my 10 week scan. One is normal the other is 3d.
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## croydongirl

Great news for both of you ladies!!!!

Wondering if anyone has any experience they can share with me. My bloodwork cam back yesterday, my hCG was 41, which I am told is good for 4w5d but my progesterone is really low, only 4.6 and I guess anything under 10 can indicate an abnormal pregnancy but not necessarily. We are still on the rollercoaster of emotions. After more spotting last night I had already started grieving but then these results come in and no spotting when I went to the loo this morning and now I am not sure what to think.
My MW told me to get in to see my OBGYN as soon as I can and get a progesterone prescription because that may help. 
I guess I am just asking for thoughts on that. I know that P won't save a pregnancy that is not viable, but it could prolong a miscarriage by holding one for longer than nature intended. HOWEVER, if there is a chance that we cold save this pregnancy and go on to have a healthy little one I feel like I have no choice but to pursue it. Even though the medical evidence re. Progesterone supplements seems unclear.

Any words of wisdom?


----------



## Tulip

Great news Jen and Cesca! Cesca that corpus luteum is sustaining your little beany by pumping out the hormones til placenta takes over. It's termed a cyst if it's over 3cm across. It should reduce the further along you get xx

Croydon, sorry I can't help with progesterone, hon x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Sorry croydongirl i dont have a clue, my levels at 4 weeks exactly were 133, and at 6 weeks 2040, thats all i know lol. Hope things are ok :hugs:

Thanks for sharing your ten week pic :hugs:

:haha: ive now been sat on google images for the last half hour :rofl:


----------



## MEJOY

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:cloud9:Heartbeat 173 baby measured 9+3!!!!! Right where it should be!! It was SOO amazing, it really looks like a little tiny baby now, well it is, it's just so cool! I have changed my ticker, because I have it wrong, I was going by what the baby measured last time, wrong, it's still based on LMP, so I am 9 weeks today :happydance: EDD is still April 19, 2011 :happydance:

So excited, I had to hold back tears all morning I was so nervous :wacko:


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo: GO MEREDITH! Wonderful, wonderful news! xxx


----------



## mushmouth

Great news cesca, jenny & mejoy!!!

sorry croydon - I've never had my progesterone measured... fingers crossed for you though x


----------



## tinybutterfly

to update the frontpage: my first scan is september 22! soooo excited!!!


the cramping has subsided a bit it seems and made room for all-day-nausea,
to which both my mom and OH react with "that's great!!!!"
LOL


----------



## debgreasby

Lol my DH always says " good " when i say i feel rough :)


----------



## prgirl_cesca

My husband always comes and gives me a hug with a massive grin on his face after i've been puking.


----------



## Beadette

MEJOY have you got a picture? Xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Mejoy, jenny and cesca - I am so thrilled all your scans went well xx

YEY!! That's only just over a week away tb.

AFM - I have sold everything I can on ebay and raised the money so have booked a private gender scan. I am so damn impatient lol. Next Thursday (23rd) at 7:30pm.

So what am I having everyone??


----------



## SmileyShazza

Meredith - fab news hunni :hugs: had been waiting for your update all day :)


----------



## Tulip

Happy 17 weeks to Rainbowpea and Goddess25!
Happy 14 weeks to roonsma!
Happy 13 weeks to Christina (braijackava) - 2nd tri!
Happy 11 weeks Lea (pinksnowball)
Happy 10 weeks Sarah (MissMaternal)
Happy 9 weeks Ru (~BumpyRide~) and Meredith (MEJOY)

Phew! Tuesdays are busy on this thread! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Think it might be a girlie, Vick :thumbup:


----------



## vickyd

Congratz on all the wonderful scan ladies!!!!!!!! I love reading this thread when everyone is so happy, kinda makes me weepy with joy!

Ive been having some cramping the past couple of days but im trying not to read to much into it. My next scan is Thursday so im gonna be patient and wait to see if everything is ok!

Vickie im gonna say a girl!


----------



## debgreasby

I think pink too Vickie :)


----------



## Beadette

Vick I also think girl xxxx


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Great news Jen, Cesca, & Mejoy! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Triple yahoo! And good luck to everyone else having their peeks this week.

Yes! We hit 9 weeks today, exhaling just a teeny little bit more. Weve got our next scan scheduled for October 14 (Ive lucked into a freebee, normally its $200), first thing in the morning, and I think well be taking the future big brother along for the ride. He expressed concern this morning about the possibility of pooping your baby out, so we had a discussion about why that cant happen. (He also had a tummy bug today, and I have to say it didnt help with my nausea any, but we somehow avoided the domino syndrome.) 

Happy Tuesday everyone! I love Tuesdays


----------



## Tulip

Delicate convo well handled Ru :haha: Hope he's feeling better!


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Thankfully it seems to have leveled out and we're on the cheerios train. :flower: Wow, the questions fired at me lately... it's taking all my (lacking) energy and brainpower to answer some of them skillfully. "No, no, we won't be putting jello in mommy's belly button to feed the baby, honey..." Cheers...


----------



## jenny25

hey just wondering if the hb is 160 at 8+4 will it change as the pregnancy goes? x


----------



## EpdTTC

Awesome news On the scans Jen, cesca, and mejoy! Always so good to hear.


----------



## EpdTTC

Croydon-My second mc my progesterone was very low, I think 3 the first time, 4 the second time, and 3 the third time. My hcg was rising normally but my RE told me that with progesterone that low that my chance of miscarriage was high, especially since I was already on progesterone suppositories from the time of ovulation so it must have just been a nonviable pregnancy. Since you are not already on progesterone, I would say that it's worth a shot. I have heard stories of girls with very low progesterone who started the prog suppositories and it made a huge difference. For me, I was already on them and prog was that low so my situation was different from yours. I say it can't hurt!

Sending prayers your way.
Erin


----------



## EpdTTC

AFM-I am feeling really paranoid. I hate that I don't know when my next scan will be. It's so hard to believe that this pregnancy is going well. I feel so needy-like I can't believe all is well unless I get to see baby on a scan every week! I have no real reason to feel concerned but I can't help but feel worried. Sometimes I wish I had a doppler, even tho doc advised against it! 

BTW, my next appointment is the 29th of Sept (not 3 1/2 weeks away like I said in my post yesterday. I don't know what I was thinking). Still hoping to beg them for a scan-the machine is right in their office so hoping it won't be that big of a deal. Wonder if they are used to hearing women whine and saying no, or if they will be sympathetic to my anxiety, and provide me with reassurance. I feel like such a whiner. Thanks for listening girls!
Erin


----------



## mislaww

Not whiny Erin! Just understandably nervous.

Congrats on the great scans, ladies! I'm so happy for all of you. 

Afm-waiting for my 12 scan and despite my prior bravery about it, I'm presently terrified...


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Pinky brown spotting and sharp pains down below. Would just like _one day_ where i'm not going out of my mind with worry.




jenny25 said:


> hey just wondering if the hb is 160 at 8+4 will it change as the pregnancy goes? x

I have been on a CTG later in pregnancy where the heartbeat varied between 130 and 185. It fluctuates always the same as ours. When they kick around a lot it goes up when they are asleep it goes down.


----------



## MEJOY

Beadette said:


> MEJOY have you got a picture? Xxxx

I have an awesome picture! :happydance: But I don't have a scanner at work, so I will have to post one on here tomorrow......


----------



## Beadette

Can't wait to see the picture hun xx


----------



## woohoo

hi, can i join, im due 15th may. hoping to book an early scan with the epu this week and hoping i got a sticky bean. ive had 2 mc this year.

x


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ yay bumpbuddies!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

debgreasby said:


> I think pink too Vickie :)

me 3! (or 4th 6th 10th... depending on how many ppl replied before me already haha)


----------



## petitpas

I don't know why, but I'm feeling a bit nervous this evening. Has anyone been really nauseous in the their first pregnancy and then not at all with their second? Can the body get used to having hcg in its system?


----------



## Amos2009

Yay for the great scans everyone!!! 

Vickie- I'm going against the crowd- I'm such a rebel! I say BLUE!


----------



## mislaww

As much as I love going against the crowd - I say it's a girl for Vickie!

I just came back from our 12 weeks scan - everything is great! What a relief! :happydance:

I told my boss right away - that went well too.... We're ready to go public. Weird.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Pip i was so sick in my first pregnancy it was awful, and this one nothing .... ive been sick twice not even two days in a row or anything, so try not to worry.....im in the same boat lol x


----------



## Beadette

Pip every pregnancy is different. I had very painful boobs in both of the other pregnancies and they barely hurt this time, apart from being a tad sensitive xx


----------



## petitpas

Oh, well I now have square boobies according to DH!


----------



## debgreasby

Misslaw - glad your scan went well.

AFM - 20 mins trying to find HB last night, no joy. 2 more sleeps till scan, don't wanna go.


----------



## petitpas

debgreasby said:


> Misslaw - glad your scan went well.
> 
> AFM - 20 mins trying to find HB last night, no joy. 2 more sleeps till scan, don't wanna go.

:hugs: I'm sure your beanie was just playing games with you...:kiss:


----------



## Charliemarina

dont stress debs, sometimes being so small they can hide pretty well i rememeber from my daughter i used a doppler she scared me a few times if honest i only found it reliable after 15 weeks after then i found it everytime i tried.

AFM well still feeling sick and am awaiting yet another mc'donalds breaky :blush: its the only thing i can eat right now in the mornings lol
got lower back ache today also which drives me crazy but i know its all baby growing so all good.

TB huns cramping at ur stage is very normal i had loads it scared wits from me but it is normal hunny and will fade and come back until 12 weeks :)

im also getting the "im glad ur feeling ill hunny" from OH, i know it means good but cant help feeling annoyed that he is enjoying my sickness :rofl:

great news on all the scans iv got another 4 weeks till my 12 week scan so thinking i may sneak in a private one again in 2 weeks time :haha: xxxxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Debs i have problems now finding bubs, if u cant find it take a break and come back to it. xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Have tried every day for a week now. Scan Friday, will know then :(


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Misslaw - glad your scan went well.
> 
> AFM - 20 mins trying to find HB last night, no joy. 2 more sleeps till scan, don't wanna go.




debgreasby said:


> Have tried every day for a week now. Scan Friday, will know then :(

Please don't panic. I only found this one four times before 14 weeks. Now I can find it every day.

I found at nearly 11 weeks, at the end of 11 weeks and at the end of 12 then mid 13 weeks.

Seems it only wanted to be heard once a week lol


----------



## debgreasby

Mum gave me the bracelet my dad bought her the day they adopted me.
Feeling mega emotional today.
 



Attached Files:







Photo0543.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Clo

*Hugs Deb* I'm sure baby was just hiding from you!

I'm so scared - got an early scan booked for next week (22nd September). I'll be 6+4 then I think....so worried something is going to be wrong!

I've also got my book appointment made with my midwife for 5th October! 

Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## lovehearts

the bracelet is beautiful debs. Big :hugs: i think ur little bean is just hiding from you and i have everything crossed that everything will be ok on friday.

Makes me kind of worried to use my doppler. I am waiting for the delivery. It should be getting delieverd today but as i am at work i will miss it so will probably have to collect from the post office tomorrow. 

I am very nervous about my scan friday and im actually scared to tell people if things are ok. I feel like i want to live in this bubble until i have my baby in my arms. 

xxx


----------



## EpdTTC

Deb-I love the bracelet. So so sweet. I'm with the other gals. Bubs is hiding. My doc strongly advised me against getting a doppler because he said I would be experiencing exactly what you are going through. I can't decide which is worse-today I feel all panicky like maybe i'm not pregnant anymore and wish I had a doppler. Then again, if I couldn't find HB, it would only probably make me more paranoid. I'm sure all will be well at scan tomorrow and that you will see your hiding little stinker!

Good luck for scans today girls! Thinking of you.

Lovehearts-I'm with you. I want to live in a bubble until my baby is born. That's a good way of explaining it! Good luck for your scan on Friday too.

Erin


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

just popping in to say :hi:

i have my scan at fetal medicine unit next thursday and im petrified!! ive had two scans so far 7weeks and 10 weeks and all seemed ok, i heard heart beat on sunday too , twice but had a mega mega full bladder. but not managed to get it since

hope everyone is well xxx :hugs:

p.s gorgeous bracelet xx


----------



## jenny25

aww deb dont worry hun baby is probably being stubborn and not wanting to be found , bumble was like that yesterday so we couldnt get proper measurement lol everything will be fine hun and your scan will go great on friday , and your bracelet is lovely xxx


----------



## HoolenT

Hi Deb, 
try not to worry too much, my mw wouldn't even try to find hb with a doppler when i was 11+2 as she said that it is really hard to find as the uterus is still below the pubic bone and she would cause me more worry if she couldn't find it. In fact at my scan on Monday the sonographer wouldn't let us listen to the hb as she said it isn't accurate through the tummy until later on! so still haven't heard it. the bracelet is absolutely gorgeous, really special.


----------



## MEJOY

Ok, as promised yesterday....here are pictures of my little peanut....
 



Attached Files:







parker.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 14









parker 2.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## braijackava

Pip-I was horribly sick with my first 3 pregnancies. This one I have not thrown up once. I have been a bit sick to my stomach sometimes, but not actually gotten sick.
My hubby is on board with loving me being sick when I feel it. I think it makes it a bit more real to him. He laughed at me the other day when I almost threw up. 
My doctor could not get the heartbeat with a doppler at 10 weeks, she said it was very early. We then got an ultrasound and all was well. This is why I refuse to buy one. So I wouldnt worry to much. I can feel baby move about every other day. I have to be sitting still and usually have my knees up to my chest, or in a position where my tummy is kind of squished. It started as just squirms, but the other day felt like popcorn popping which I am guessing is little kicks? 
Anyways hope everyone is feeling well.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## Charliemarina

hey girls well i caved and bought a great doppler from amazon at a fab price it also had LCD display :dance: BUT i have vowed not to try use it till 11 weeks as the one i have i never found my daughter till 15 weeks and gave it to my sis in law (excuse to buy a new one :haha:) anyways here is the link girls if anyone wants a look, the price is fab it comes with gel batteries and 2 head phones im so excited LOL xxxxx

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Babysounds...isplay/dp/B001DMNDHQ/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## mislaww

Great pics, Meredith!

Good luck on the upcoming scans, Clo and Pink.

Deb - sending hugs your way. Try not to stress too much (if you can!) - it's still early and baby is hiding. Dopplers are such a mixed blessing...

Hope you're all having a great day!


----------



## debgreasby

Ok - i "think" i can feel baby badger fluttering!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenny25

yay debs :D:D:D:D:D

i caved and i am hiring a new doppler one with a lcd screen its a hibebe ht200 i think x


----------



## debgreasby

lol Jenny


----------



## Tulip

debgreasby said:


> Ok - i "think" i can feel baby badger fluttering!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh thank fook for that! Give the monkey a little prod from me xxx


----------



## jenny25

lol debs the one i have has the bit you put to your tummy on the side of it so id rather have the normal one like the mw use lol, oh just so you know hun my phone is broke i have a new one coming tomorrow ive changed contracts too and im now with tmobile so when my new number comes tomorrow i will text you xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Ok hun :)


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls,

Deb that is so exciting that you think you felt bubs. hey say you feel them earlier each time don't they. My MW warned me that I migh not feel bubs until quite late due to it being my first nd not really being aware of what i'm feeling until it's proper kicks and movements. I can't wait for that day.

I'm not surprised you were panicking about the doppler. I say stay away until you are a tad further along so as not to frighten yourself xxx 

MEJOY! Excellent pictures! xxx

Anyone showing yet? I'm notbut i started posting bloat pics from 7 weeks so I can look back on them. Some of you gals need to get posting too as I'm the only one showing myself up with my pathetic gut on display! Can't wait for it to be bumpage!! PMA


----------



## jenny25

i felt this weird thing its hard to explain you know if someone gently puts a finger on you no pressure or that but you can feel it i have felt that a couple of times like maybe the baby is just leaning against me its so fricking cool lol x


----------



## Amos2009

Deb- so glad little badger is badgering you now!!! And that jewelry is beautiful and how special

Well- my scan is tomorrow morning and I am just positive the heartbeat will be gone. I say that because I am purely psychotic feeling right now!! The last 3 times I have heard the hb I was shocked because of either all the bleeding or the gray stuff. This past week has been NORMAL. So of course I am freaking out thinking that means the baby is gone. Roll on tomorrow


----------



## Beadette

I've felt nowt except wind!! LOL and don't expect to until i'm about 17 weeks at least.

Oh I forgot to say - I had a panic attack earlier today.

Copy of text sent to Nic Tulip:

"Sorry this is seriously TMI but I have just had a heart attack! Been to the loo and there was lots of bright red blood! Heart sank until I realised it was coming from my bum! It appears I may have a pile!! How embarrassing! But thank fook!! Absolutely papped myself (not literally - I've forgotten what a soft poo feels like!!!) - hence the problem in the first place!"

LOL

Her response:

"Excellent timing - I've just sat down for my tea - LMFAO!!"


I'm grim!! lol


----------



## debgreasby

Classy bird you are Neens!!!!! Love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tulip

Heh heh heh. Neen I will happily accept any text like that from you I'm just so in love with your little olive :cloud9: Timing was split-second perfect :rofl:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

:rofl::haha: neen that is brill :lol:


----------



## Beadette

Im awful aren't I! Lol

thanks for putting up with me nic! 

Also the preggo rage is still occuring! It comes from nowhere and I erupt then 5 mins later I'm fine again! Happened at work today!! Oops! X


----------



## debgreasby

Ah work deserves preggo rage ;)


----------



## Beadette

Deb can you do me a favour and start a preggo journal soon! You can be hard to stalk sometimes as you are a floater (lol - as in you flit between different boards)

I can safely say there will be lots of people on here who would love to stalk your journal! Pretty please!!!!!!!!!!!

Xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Deb is a floater :rofl: I second the Neen's request though. When Friday goes well? Pretty please? xxx


----------



## Tulip

Happy 14 weeks Posh and Min!
Happy 13 weeks Annie! Woooooh Second tri! :wohoo:
Happy 9 weeks Amy and Cherbare!
Happy 8 weeks MrMojo!
Happy 5 weeks Lucy!
xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Ok you pair of bullies ... if Friday goes well i will do a journal :)


----------



## jenny25

you know i started one a while ago but i keep forgetting to write in it oops x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yes deb a jounral after friday sounds good :) i like reading others journals :D, mines is in siggy for anyone that may be interested :haha: x


----------



## SmileyShazza

I wish someone would send me amusing texts like that :haha: 

As much as I like the thought of getting a doppler I know that it would probably cause me more worry if I couldn't find anything so I think Im going to resist.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I agree shazza, i think if i got a doppler id over-use it and worry all the time, be more stress than worth i suppose.....to me, however i might rent one at about 16 weeks for a month, so that i'll have dating scan, then midwife will listen at 16 week app, then i'll have the doppler to use till 20 week scan, and then hopefully wont be long till we feel movement :D


----------



## petitpas

Good luck for tomorrow Amos :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Good luck to my ladies with scans tomorrow! You will be in my thoughts all day! Xxx

I just got a new symptom strangely!! All of a sudden I got a taste in my mouth like i'd been sucking pennies! Strange!! And stranger because I've never had it before. I always thought it was bollocks! 

Deb - I'm so pleased!! Sorry for the peer pressure! Lol x


----------



## mislaww

In answer to Neen's question - perhaps it's because I can't stop eating and my nausea hasn't resulted in actual vomit (gross, sorry) - but since yesterday I have a bump. Looks kind of just like fat, but it's all in the right area! Even DH noticed (he generally notices nothing). Almost starting to look cute...

Jenny - that's the doppler I have. Very happy with it. But I limit how much I use it to avoid a heart attack...

Lovely, Neens! Gross, but great it's not the other kind of bleeding!

Amy, honey, baby's fine! I'm certain normal means normal and nothing to worry about.

Finally, here's why I have a bump! I love its tiny little hand!
 



Attached Files:







export--39662164.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 10









export--39662452.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## EpdTTC

So freakin' funny Neens!

Awesome pics Mislaww!

Amy-for some reason I thought your scan was today! Good luck for tomorrow am, what time?

Girls, I am feeling extra paranoid lately and I hate it. I have a horrible cold which sucks. called docs office today to see what I could take and also asked when next scan will be-the nurse said 20 weeks. I'm pretty sure I will have lost my mind by then! I feel like symptoms are fading. I felt sick on Monday but have felt better for the past two days. I think boobs are less sore too. I know this is all probably normal as I am entering the second trimester but it is hard not to be paranoid especially with no scan in site!

And Nic-I have been meaning to say this for days now-thank you so much for all that you do for us! I really appreciate you and all that you do.


----------



## Amos2009

Sorry ladies I have been MIA. Just got back from a wake- a friend of mine hung himself this past weekend. It's just been a weird, bad week. 
I am not so worried about the scan anymore- my nausea is in full force tonight. My scan was moved to 10:45 in the morning. I will try my best to get on while I am at work to give an update. 
I really want to go back and catch up on your posts, but I am just exhausted after tonight. 
Love you ladies...talk soon.

Petitpas- good luck tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Oh Amy, how awful -- I'm so very sorry about your friend. I hope you're feeling better on all levels soon. Take care...


----------



## braijackava

I think I am going a bit crazy. I keep thinking my underwear are to tight and will hurt the baby.


----------



## Tulip

Best of luck and wriggly-bean thoughts to Pip and Amy today!

Erin, you are very welcome. You are a very special group of ladies and I feel blessed to be sharing this journey with you. As for symptoms, you're right, they're supposed to go away right now. Enjoy feeling normal for a couple of months!

Annie - great pics hon! :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## jenny25

amy im so sorry about your friend :( i want to wish you luck for today and i know it will just go fine hunny xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Debs so glad you can feel bubba now. I love those feelings. I am now looking forward to big kicks



Amos2009 said:


> Deb- so glad little badger is badgering you now!!! And that jewelry is beautiful and how special
> 
> Well- my scan is tomorrow morning and I am just positive the heartbeat will be gone. I say that because I am purely psychotic feeling right now!! The last 3 times I have heard the hb I was shocked because of either all the bleeding or the gray stuff. This past week has been NORMAL. So of course I am freaking out thinking that means the baby is gone. Roll on tomorrow

I am sure it'll all be great and you will get a lovely picture to show us all. Sorry to hear about your friend.



Beadette said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Deb that is so exciting that you think you felt bubs. hey say you feel them earlier each time don't they. My MW warned me that I migh not feel bubs until quite late due to it being my first nd not really being aware of what i'm feeling until it's proper kicks and movements. I can't wait for that day.
> 
> I'm not surprised you were panicking about the doppler. I say stay away until you are a tad further along so as not to frighten yourself xxx
> 
> MEJOY! Excellent pictures! xxx
> 
> Anyone showing yet? I'm notbut i started posting bloat pics from 7 weeks so I can look back on them. Some of you gals need to get posting too as I'm the only one showing myself up with my pathetic gut on display! Can't wait for it to be bumpage!! PMA

I am. I look look the first pic in normal clothes and the second by the evening in joggers. Screw it. It won't attach the evening one for me. Will try later battery is about to die.





Beadette said:


> I've felt nowt except wind!! LOL and don't expect to until i'm about 17 weeks at least.
> 
> Oh I forgot to say - I had a panic attack earlier today.
> 
> Copy of text sent to Nic Tulip:
> 
> "Sorry this is seriously TMI but I have just had a heart attack! Been to the loo and there was lots of bright red blood! Heart sank until I realised it was coming from my bum! It appears I may have a pile!! How embarrassing! But thank fook!! Absolutely papped myself (not literally - I've forgotten what a soft poo feels like!!!) - hence the problem in the first place!"
> 
> LOL
> 
> Her response:
> 
> "Excellent timing - I've just sat down for my tea - LMFAO!!"
> 
> 
> I'm grim!! lol

That made me PMSL



mislaww said:


> In answer to Neen's question - perhaps it's because I can't stop eating and my nausea hasn't resulted in actual vomit (gross, sorry) - but since yesterday I have a bump. Looks kind of just like fat, but it's all in the right area! Even DH noticed (he generally notices nothing). Almost starting to look cute...
> 
> Jenny - that's the doppler I have. Very happy with it. But I limit how much I use it to avoid a heart attack...
> 
> Lovely, Neens! Gross, but great it's not the other kind of bleeding!
> 
> Amy, honey, baby's fine! I'm certain normal means normal and nothing to worry about.
> 
> Finally, here's why I have a bump! I love its tiny little hand!

They are the cutest clearest pictures. I love it's little hand and that it has it's mouth open. Sweet that they gave you a potty shot even if they do all look the same at this stage lol.


----------



## Beadette

Good luck today with scans! I have everything crossed for you! Lots of love!! Xxx

deb - only one more sleep for you xxx


----------



## Tulip

Vic you're looking hot, I'd never guess you were a mummy of five xx


----------



## debgreasby

Morning girls, hope you are all ok.

Amy, so sorry about your friend, big :hug:

AFM please someone give me the strength to get through today. 

My dad goes to the hospital for his results. They found a shadow on his lung during an x ray ... please let it be something innocent.

Had a text from my best mate .. in brief, she's not keeping the baby. I'm absolutely devastated and don't know if our friendship can survive this.

1 more sleep till scan .. i was feeling ok yesterday, but today the negativity has hit me full force :( Need to keep busy but i'm totally exhausted.

:hug: to all.


----------



## Tulip

I'll be holding your hand today Deb... my mum was referred the other week after scary mammogram results on both breasts. Thankfully it was innocent. I hope with all my heart that it's the same for your dad. That and difficulties with your friend will conspire to up the worrying about little Badger. Lots of love xxx


----------



## FierceAngel

can you add me for 27th may please, my first scan will be in about a week ill update wen i know xxx


----------



## Minimin

Good luck to those with scans!
Welcome and Congrats FierceAngel !!
Misslaw- looking great. Those pics are so clear!
Vickie- you do not look like you have 5 wee ones! What is your secret! :)
Debs- sorry your feeling low. Perhaps take time away from this friend- you really dont need that right now. I pray for your father today :hugs: Just one more day to go and you get to see beanie :)
Tulip- you really are a star! :) :kiss:
Neens- you are too funny- I read your posts and texts and almost spat my tea out over the computer!
Amos- I am sorry to hear of your week. Hope you are doing ok and good luck again :)

AFM- tired with a bit of a headache this morning. Acu this afternoon and possibly Aquanatal this afternoon. I slopped out of Yoga yesterday for several reasons- but mostly tired and being lazy- did some at home though. Worrying as I am not sure what is going on inside, if I am hurting babba or something :( But I wont start classes till next week- 15 weeks by then :wohoo: Probably the same for aquanatal too :)- wait to 15 weeks! arrggghh

Have a wedding to go to tomorrow and feel rather plump and not really attractive. Been in a really foul foul mood since yesterday and cant help but wonder if this is normal. Not really in the mood to talk to others and be social and certainly not in the mood to celebrate a wedding. Just want to hide away :(Anyone else feel this way? Is this normal?

Minimin xxx


----------



## jenny25

awww debs hun i really wanna give you a hug and be closer too you right now, i really hope your dad is ok too please try and think positive hun i was like you the other day convinced they were going to give me bad news but it was good all those little moves you feel are a good sign just letting you know bubs is ok xxxx


----------



## jenny25

ooo i just realised i move up a box tomorrow yay :D


----------



## fluffyblue

Awww Deb just think of all the positivity in here amongst all the worries and woes, im sure you will be fine. Im crap with words so ill just keep it short and sweet, I am thinking of you babe and wish you loads of luck xxxx

Amy also thinking of u babe xxxx

Neens - that was so funny even made hubby laugh - I know the panic stricken feeling though lol xx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Amy & Pip - good luck with your scans today !

Deb - thinking of you and your dad and hoping everything is ok.

AFM - off to the hospital for my booking in appointment - not looking forward to the bloods and if I end up with the one who was training last time and made a real mess of both of my arms I think I'll ask for someone else !


----------



## debgreasby

In the spirit of positivity I bought baby badger a "Little Roo" rattle from Tescos!


----------



## Tulip

Good work Deb!

Min - That mood is totally normal. I had phases where I just Hated People and didnt want to be part of society! x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Amy sorry to hear about your friend :( hope you are ok and the scan goes well today :hugs:

Good luck to pip for her scan today as well :)

Debs :hugs: so sorry that you are having such a terrible week. I hope that everything is ok with your dad and things start improving for you a bit soon.

Not too bad here, just had a lady in from Occupational Health to do a risk assessment on me for work. Was really interesting and am glad she came in &#8211; also means that I will not have to do a really crap piece of work anymore as it involves going up and down step ladders :happydance:

Watched &#8220;Cherry has a baby&#8221; last night which I Sky +&#8217;d the other night, cried at most of the programme &#8211; blooming hormones!


----------



## Tulip

I watched that yesterday too - I sooooo hope I get an experience like the lady in the pool :)

Also watched The Incubator on 4OD, which was excellent apart from the stupid machine narrating. Bawled my eyes out the whole way through.


----------



## Charliemarina

Morning ladies :dance: im 8 weeks today but am feeling crap....tired sick and just crap lol

Debs hunny, i praying ur dads results come back innocent, im sure they will huns and YAY for the rattle :)

girls i keep having horrid dreams some of which i DONT want to go back to sleep after for fear of having more, i remember it with my daughter but i never had them every night like i am now, i even woke for my LO the other night and woke from a bad dream was happy i woke actually but wen i went bk to sleep it carried on was very VERY odd, cant wait for hormones to die down a bit its making me not want to sleep, waking up sweating terribly after them :(


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Vic you're looking hot, I'd never guess you were a mummy of five xx

Awww that's sweet thanks. I look bloody miserable in that picture though lol.



debgreasby said:


> Morning girls, hope you are all ok.
> 
> Amy, so sorry about your friend, big :hug:
> 
> AFM please someone give me the strength to get through today.
> 
> My dad goes to the hospital for his results. They found a shadow on his lung during an x ray ... please let it be something innocent.
> 
> Had a text from my best mate .. in brief, she's not keeping the baby. I'm absolutely devastated and don't know if our friendship can survive this.
> 
> 1 more sleep till scan .. i was feeling ok yesterday, but today the negativity has hit me full force :( Need to keep busy but i'm totally exhausted.
> 
> :hug: to all.

I'm really sorry hun. It's too much at once isn't it? I hope it's nothing for your dad. I'm sorry your friend is doing this - for what it's worth I couldn't be friends with someone who aborted a healthy baby either.

Am looking forward to seeing pics of your gorgeous little baby tomorrow.



FierceAngel said:


> can you add me for 27th may please, my first scan will be in about a week ill update wen i know xxx

Justsaid it on the due list thread but am really really thrilled for you.



Minimin said:


> Good luck to those with scans!
> 
> Vickie- you do not look like you have 5 wee ones! What is your secret! :)
> 
> AFM- tired with a bit of a headache this morning. Acu this afternoon and possibly Aquanatal this afternoon. I slopped out of Yoga yesterday for several reasons- but mostly tired and being lazy- did some at home though. Worrying as I am not sure what is going on inside, if I am hurting babba or something :( But I wont start classes till next week- 15 weeks by then :wohoo: Probably the same for aquanatal too :)- wait to 15 weeks! arrggghh
> 
> Have a wedding to go to tomorrow and feel rather plump and not really attractive. Been in a really foul foul mood since yesterday and cant help but wonder if this is normal. Not really in the mood to talk to others and be social and certainly not in the mood to celebrate a wedding. Just want to hide away :(Anyone else feel this way? Is this normal?
> 
> Minimin xxx

Thanks hun. I worked really hard to lose 6 stone after having Jessica. I have to be a bridesmaid 4 months after baby is due as well so I need to not pig out too much. That said I am already 9lb up at 15 weeks. :wacko:



jenny25 said:


> ooo i just realised i move up a box tomorrow yay :D

It''s so exciting isn't it? Mine wont go up again till 17.5 now.



Mrmojo1971 said:


> Amy & Pip - good luck with your scans today !
> 
> Deb - thinking of you and your dad and hoping everything is ok.
> 
> AFM - off to the hospital for my booking in appointment - not looking forward to the bloods and if I end up with the one who was training last time and made a real mess of both of my arms I think I'll ask for someone else !

Hope your appt goes well hun.


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Tulip-
Really having to focus on being normal and not moody at the moment :wacko:
Gonna look into that incubator one now- think maybe I need a good bawl too.

On a good note- tried on two dress' from when I was thin and both fit- coering bumpage nicely so I dont have to 'borrow' dress' or wear things to 'flatter' my new shape... dress' from 2007 when I was thin! Whooohhhoooooooo (Have put on weight even before babba! so nice to know I still fit!)

Debs- nice positivity hun! Not long to go now :)

Hi SmileyShazza :wave: how ya doing?


----------



## Minimin

Vickieh1981 said:


> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to those with scans!
> 
> Vickie- you do not look like you have 5 wee ones! What is your secret! :)
> 
> AFM- tired with a bit of a headache this morning. Acu this afternoon and possibly Aquanatal this afternoon. I slopped out of Yoga yesterday for several reasons- but mostly tired and being lazy- did some at home though. Worrying as I am not sure what is going on inside, if I am hurting babba or something :( But I wont start classes till next week- 15 weeks by then :wohoo: Probably the same for aquanatal too :)- wait to 15 weeks! arrggghh
> 
> Have a wedding to go to tomorrow and feel rather plump and not really attractive. Been in a really foul foul mood since yesterday and cant help but wonder if this is normal. Not really in the mood to talk to others and be social and certainly not in the mood to celebrate a wedding. Just want to hide away :(Anyone else feel this way? Is this normal?
> 
> Minimin xxx
> 
> Thanks hun. I worked really hard to lose 6 stone after having Jessica. I have to be a bridesmaid 4 months after baby is due as well so I need to not pig out too much. That said I am already 9lb up at 15 weeks. :wacko:Click to expand...

No way 6 stone- thats something to be proud of. I am sure after this babba is born you will be back to shape no time. Remember to share those secrets :)

Good luck with your booking in appt.

:hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Have stalked Bumble B, her scan also went to plan on Tuesday and she has been put forward 2 days, so will be 13w tomorrow! Congratulations Hayley!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

FFS there is still slight brown spotting when I wipe after the loo. When is this likely to stop?! They couldn't see a cause for the bleed on the scan so I have no idea whats going on.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Minimin said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to those with scans!
> 
> Vickie- you do not look like you have 5 wee ones! What is your secret! :)
> 
> AFM- tired with a bit of a headache this morning. Acu this afternoon and possibly Aquanatal this afternoon. I slopped out of Yoga yesterday for several reasons- but mostly tired and being lazy- did some at home though. Worrying as I am not sure what is going on inside, if I am hurting babba or something :( But I wont start classes till next week- 15 weeks by then :wohoo: Probably the same for aquanatal too :)- wait to 15 weeks! arrggghh
> 
> Have a wedding to go to tomorrow and feel rather plump and not really attractive. Been in a really foul foul mood since yesterday and cant help but wonder if this is normal. Not really in the mood to talk to others and be social and certainly not in the mood to celebrate a wedding. Just want to hide away :(Anyone else feel this way? Is this normal?
> 
> Minimin xxx
> 
> Thanks hun. I worked really hard to lose 6 stone after having Jessica. I have to be a bridesmaid 4 months after baby is due as well so I need to not pig out too much. That said I am already 9lb up at 15 weeks. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> No way 6 stone- thats something to be proud of. I am sure after this babba is born you will be back to shape no time. Remember to share those secrets :)
> 
> Good luck with your booking in appt.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah it was hard going lol. My before and after pics

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/album.php?aid=123172&id=554261414



prgirl_cesca said:


> FFS there is still slight brown spotting when I wipe after the loo. When is this likely to stop?! They couldn't see a cause for the bleed on the scan so I have no idea whats going on.

I hope it stops soon :hug:


----------



## Minimin

Vickie- Wont let me see pics :(
booo! Off to Acu- Have a good afternoon.

prgrl- :hug:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Tulip said:


> I watched that yesterday too - I sooooo hope I get an experience like the lady in the pool :)

That birth was amazing! She was so calm, relaxed and seemed to be in the least amount of pain I've ever seen on a birth on TV. I immediately thought of you when I saw it :) It even made me consider the option of a possible water birth which I was totally sure I didn't want before.



Minimin said:


> Hi SmileyShazza :wave: how ya doing?

Hey hun, am doing ok thanks :) looking forward to joining you in second tri in a few days :happydance:

Have been a little worried that according to my scales I have only put on 1.5lbs so far. I've probably just lost weight during first tri due to my sickness and appetite being a bit messed up but keep worrying that it is because the baby isn't growing or something :wacko: am probably being overly paranoid but can't help it :dohh:

How are you?


----------



## Minimin

SmileyShazza said:


> Hey hun, am doing ok thanks :) looking forward to joining you in second tri in a few days :happydance:
> 
> Have been a little worried that according to my scales I have only put on 1.5lbs so far. I've probably just lost weight during first tri due to my sickness and appetite being a bit messed up but keep worrying that it is because the baby isn't growing or something :wacko: am probably being overly paranoid but can't help it :dohh:
> 
> How are you?

Yah to being in 2nd tri :happydance::happydance:

Am good thanks! Dont worry about the weight. I think wee one is still sooo tiny. I bet MS has been a big factor. Watch out second tri- I bet you will notice the difference soon. I am feeling much much better. Some Constipation :blush: and some sinus issues but I have had that before pregnancy so I cant imagine there is much I can do about it other than suffer :shrug: Need to get some prune juice in though :blush:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Minimin said:


> Vickie- Wont let me see pics :(
> booo! Off to Acu- Have a good afternoon.
> 
> prgrl- :hug:

Grr have changed the settings. Try now

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=123172&id=554261414&saved


----------



## petitpas

Vicky - your weight loss is amazing! You look absolutely fantastic!!!!! You haven't really had 5 children, have you? Please say no otherwise I'll really be put to shame lol

Deb, I'm so sorry you're going through such a difficult time :hug: I hope you and your friend can work things out with each other. I can imagine that if she's your friend she won't have made such a decision lightly. Maybe she's still not entirely sure?
I also have my fingers crossed for your Dad that the lung issue is nothing or just something small they can sort out relatively easy. :hugs:

Amy, I started a good trend at my last scan and I hope the same goes for today as mine went very well this morning :D Our little froggy's growth since last time was pretty much exactly average so we're well pleased with that. The little heart was also beating away nice and lively :cloud9:. I can't wait until we see proper movements, limbs and all!


----------



## Mrmojo1971

:hugs: Cesca, hope it stops soon.

:happydance: Pip - glad your scan went well !

My booking in went better than expected - I found out that I qualify for a nuchal scan on the NHS at my hospital due to my age (38). No-one told me before and I'd booked one at Babybond for £169, which then got cancelled due to staffing issues. And I got someone who could take blood this time too !

Dating/ nuchal scan now booked for 21/10 :thumbup:


----------



## MissMaternal

Vickie, wow you look so amazing! You're one pretty lady! :flower:

I NEED TO RANT LADIES!!! i am such a mess at the minute.
It's my day off today and i wanted to go and see Freya. So i drove down to the burial ground. I got there and there was an attendant on the gate. I didnt know i was meant to stop, so i didnt (normally you just drive straight in) and then she appeared at my window waving her arms going "woah stop stop!" So i did, and she said there was a big service happening today so i would need to park over the other side, between some cones. I then had to reverse back (embarrassing in itself - reversing is not my strong point) and when i got to the other parking area, there was no space. So i tried to reverse back out, but there was trees either side of me so i got stuck and couldnt get out! Then the woman was staring at me from a distance, waving at me telling me to move the cones out of the way. In the end i got out of the space, and then thought "fuck it". I was in a really bad mood by then, so i just left. I just wanted to shout at the woman "I JUST WANT TO VISIT MY DAUGHTER AND I CAN'T BECAUSE THERE'S NO FUCKING SPACE AND YOU MADE ME FEEL LIKE AN IDIOT YOU STUPID OLD MARE!! grrrr!!! I spent the way home in floods of tears and now i can't stop crying because i feel guilty that i went there and then didn't even get to visit Freya. :cry: 

Anyway... i'm going to Pizza Express and the theatre with my mum tonight, so that's something to look forward to! RANT OVER! Thanks ladies! xxx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Mrmojo1971 said:


> Dating/ nuchal scan now booked for 21/10 :thumbup:

My brain is in total meltdown today - it's actually the 18th October not the 21st !

Not my worst mistake yet today though.

Midwife (looking at the notes I've filled in ) : 'So you have a daughter who's 11, is this birthweight right ?'

Me : 'Yes'

Midwife (surprised) '13 lbs 14oz ??'

Ermmmmmmm :dohh: Should have been 7lb 14oz

Apparently she wondered how I'd managed a normal delivery and lived to tell the tale !


----------



## Mrmojo1971

:hugs: Miss Maternal - sorry you're having such an awful day. Hope you enjoy your evening.


----------



## MissMaternal

Mrmojo1971 said:


> :hugs: Miss Maternal - sorry you're having such an awful day. Hope you enjoy your evening.

Thankyou! xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Happy 12 Weeks Debs!!! Good luck for your scan tomorrow :flower: x


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: Miss Maternal .. hope your evening out helps x


----------



## eclipse_xo

MissMaternal said:


> I spent the way home in floods of tears and now i can't stop crying because i feel guilty that i went there and then didn't even get to visit Freya. :cry:

So sorry you went through all that, hopefully next time it will go better xo.



*Amy and Pip, I hope your scans went well today!!!
GOOD LUCK to Kayleigh and Debgreasby for there scans tomorrow *

*Tulip*, would you be able to change my due date to February 27th? The last few scans have remained the same with no change in due date soo i'de like to keep it at February 27th!!!

I finally have a computer soo i am able to actually come on here and be more social :) Hope you all are well. Anyone having a gender scan soon? I go on the 28th to book mine, im soo excited!!


----------



## Tulip

Will do, eclipse! x


----------



## mislaww

Hey ladies! With the time difference, it's always quite something to read all your posts in the am! Lots to catch up on...

Amy - so very sorry for your loss. Please take care and good luck on your scan.

Deb - fingers crossed for your dad. 

MissMaternal - I'm so sorry for your ordeal. That's awful. Don't worry, I'm sure Freya knows you went to see her. 

Min - omg, I feel that way all the time. Preggo or not.... I sure hope it's normal! Yay about the dresses. That's very impressive. I have a wedding next weekend, but most of my dresses don't fit around the bust! I have a nice stretchy one that will have to do the trick.

Vickie - looking great! 

Have a great day/evening wherever you all are!


----------



## eclipse_xo

Thank you :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

Mrmojo1971 said:


> Mrmojo1971 said:
> 
> 
> Dating/ nuchal scan now booked for 21/10 :thumbup:
> 
> My brain is in total meltdown today - it's actually the 18th October not the 21st !
> 
> Not my worst mistake yet today though.
> 
> Midwife (looking at the notes I've filled in ) : 'So you have a daughter who's 11, is this birthweight right ?'
> 
> Me : 'Yes'
> 
> Midwife (surprised) '13 lbs 14oz ??'
> 
> Ermmmmmmm :dohh: Should have been 7lb 14oz
> 
> Apparently she wondered how I'd managed a normal delivery and lived to tell the tale !Click to expand...

PMSL That's so funny.



MissMaternal said:


> Vickie, wow you look so amazing! You're one pretty lady! :flower:
> 
> I NEED TO RANT LADIES!!! i am such a mess at the minute.
> It's my day off today and i wanted to go and see Freya. So i drove down to the burial ground. I got there and there was an attendant on the gate. I didnt know i was meant to stop, so i didnt (normally you just drive straight in) and then she appeared at my window waving her arms going "woah stop stop!" So i did, and she said there was a big service happening today so i would need to park over the other side, between some cones. I then had to reverse back (embarrassing in itself - reversing is not my strong point) and when i got to the other parking area, there was no space. So i tried to reverse back out, but there was trees either side of me so i got stuck and couldnt get out! Then the woman was staring at me from a distance, waving at me telling me to move the cones out of the way. In the end i got out of the space, and then thought "fuck it". I was in a really bad mood by then, so i just left. I just wanted to shout at the woman "I JUST WANT TO VISIT MY DAUGHTER AND I CAN'T BECAUSE THERE'S NO FUCKING SPACE AND YOU MADE ME FEEL LIKE AN IDIOT YOU STUPID OLD MARE!! grrrr!!! I spent the way home in floods of tears and now i can't stop crying because i feel guilty that i went there and then didn't even get to visit Freya. :cry:
> 
> Anyway... i'm going to Pizza Express and the theatre with my mum tonight, so that's something to look forward to! RANT OVER! Thanks ladies! xxx

Sorry that you didn't get to see your little girl :-(. I hope you enjoy your pizza.

Deb, am looking forward to seeing your scan tomorrow and nub guessing x


----------



## Minimin

Vickieh1981 said:


> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> Vickie- Wont let me see pics :(
> booo! Off to Acu- Have a good afternoon.
> 
> prgrl- :hug:
> 
> Grr have changed the settings. Try now
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=123172&id=554261414&savedClick to expand...

OMG!! Girl you are amazing. You look fantastic and absolutely stunning :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Minimin

Miss Maternal- what a horrible day- I hope you have a nicer evening tonight. :hug:
Misslaw- I am glad I am not the only one! Feel better after Acu but am sure the ugly moods will come back soon enough.
Debs- hope tomorrow goes well. Fxd for you!
Hello Eclipse :wave: How are you?good you have a computer now we will see you on her more and more :)


----------



## Tulip

Happy 16 weeks Pippa!
Happy 15 weeks Perdita!
Happy 12 weeks Deb!
Happy 9 weeks Rebecca!
Happy 8 weeks Cesca and Patsy!


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats on your scan Petipas! Yay!

Deb-I hope all turns out well with your dad. My mom has some health scares right now too and it has me worried so I definitely feel where you are at. As for your friend, I do hope that you gals can find a way to continue your friendship despite your difference in your beliefs. I know that for women like us with losses it is so difficult to comprehend how someone could make that choice, but ultimately it is their choice and not our place to judge. I'm sure it is a difficult choice for her and she does probably need your friendship right now.

Vickie-You do look amazing! You inspire me. As a woman that has been everything from a size 8 to a size 22, and am a bit on my heavier side right now, I know how hard it is to lose weight and keep it off. I am very unhappy with my weight right now, but you have helped me realize that getting the weight off after the baby gets here is truly possible.

MissMaternal-I'm so sorry you had such an awful experience today! You would think that the attendant would know that if you are at the cemetery that it is to visit a grave site and that is an emotional experience. A little compassion would have been nice! I'm sure that Freya knows you were there hun.

Shazza-Looking forward to joining you in second tri in a few days! How are you feeling? I have been feeling better the past couple of days and it has me feeling paranoid!


----------



## SmileyShazza

EpdTTC said:


> Shazza-Looking forward to joining you in second tri in a few days! How are you feeling? I have been feeling better the past couple of days and it has me feeling paranoid!

Am not feeling too bad, I seem to get a litle tired in the middle of the afternoon at work which can be a little draining, my sickness seems to have eased a bit but my appetite is still a little AWOL. 

I know what you mean about feeling better making you a bit paranoid, I'm exactly the same! I keep telling myself that it's normal to start feeling better around now and that it isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## Amos2009

No heartbeat today...


----------



## jenny25

awww amy im so so sorry sweetheart :(:(:(:(:( im so gutted for you i dont know what too say :(:( xx


----------



## debgreasby

Oh Amy, I'm so so sorry.

:hug:


----------



## braijackava

So sorry Amy =( Your in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lovehearts

I am so so sorry amos.... Xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oh Amy I am so so sorry. I don't know what to say :sad2:


----------



## roonsma

AMOS, I'm truly sorry x :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Amy i have no words....So very sorry.....


----------



## debgreasby

Mum got the appointment wrong ... don't get dad's results till NEXT thursday :(

More worry.


----------



## Beadette

Amy I am truly devastated for you. I just don't know what to say. Life is just so so unfair. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh....amy :( i dont know what to say....im so sorry :( your angel fought so hard, your in my thoughts :hugs: take care x


----------



## mushmouth

So, so sorry Amy x


----------



## EpdTTC

Amy-my heart breaks for you. I never in a million years expected to hear this from you today. I know that nothing I say can make you feel any better. So So unfair. Love you hun. Know that you're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hb1

So sorry Amos :hugs:

hx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Amy am so sorry - this is just so unfair :( Sending you hugest :hugs: sweetheart xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh amy :( I am so sorry for you xxxxx


----------



## Minimin

Sending you lots of love Amy :hug:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks everyone. I'm just numb. I'm home by myself until my DH gets home. Thanks for being here for me.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hope DH will be home with you soon sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mislaww

Amy, I am so very sorry. I wish there was something we could do or say to make it feel better.

Sending hugs your way. Please take very good care of yourself.


----------



## petitpas

Oh Amy :cry: I don't know what to say, but I do really feel for you xxx


----------



## parkgirl

:hugs: So sorry, Amy.


Big :hug: to everyone who is struggling right now. 


AFM-I've missed so much the past few days. I've been not feeling that hot, so sleep has been my friend. I think all I do right now is sleep and work. I'm really looking forward to my next OB appointment. It's not until October 6th. I hate that they make you wait so long.


----------



## eclipse_xo

Soo sorry to hear Amy, how devistating *hugs*xoxoxo


----------



## Tulip

Amy... When I woke up this morning the first thing I saw was Megg's FB status. And I couldn't bring myself to believe it. I'm so sorry sweetheart. I think I speak for all the girls when I say that we all thought this would be your forever baby too :cry: Go and play with your brothers and sisters, little one. You made mummy so proud for a few precious weeks xxxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Sending Deb and Kayleigh beaty, wriggly, healthy thoughts for their 12w scans today. Believe me Deb, I was pretty much hysterical for mine after the last 12w scan we had. They'll look after you and us girls will be right with you xxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

Amy I'm so so sorry. Praying for yours and for all of our angels. I know that they will be playing together in heaven, looking down on us and they know how much they are all loved xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Good luck today Deb I hope the scan goes well :hugs:

Good luck to Kayleigh too :)

I really don't want to go to work today, have a feeling it's going to be a busy day and I'm really tired and not in the mood :(


----------



## debgreasby

Well, today's the day ......... must have dreamt of every possible scan scenario last night ... including being scanned on a train :shrug:

I am absolutely terrified! Niall (my eldest) is worrying too... i had to promise to text him on his dinner break at school!

Huge love to all (especially Amy)


----------



## petitpas

Deb, I'll be thinking of you all day. Hopefully all goes well x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## fluffyblue

Oh Amy you were the one person I was really really thinking of last night, this has made me cry loads this morning, its so sad you deserved this so much, I really dont know what to say hunni, im so sorry xxxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Deb thinking of you today, please let us know asap - feeling gutted today for Amy so I pray to god your little beany ok i know it will be but the big man upstairs needs to pull a fast one today xxxx


----------



## jenny25

debs everything will go fine today and i can understand the worry you have sweetie , did you get my text with my new number?

well happy 9 weeks today tho i dont feel like celebrating as im sad for amy:( 

aarrons has really not been well he has blocked sinuses 38c temp and tonsillitis so we have been up since 3am slept for a few hrs after 5 but feel that sorry for him glad we have the ent appointment next week i hope they do take those things out x


----------



## Beadette

Deb I will be thinking of you today. Lots of love! Xxxxxx

love to all who need it today xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Good luck today debs xxx


----------



## mushmouth

good luck with the scans Deb & Kayleigh xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

so sorry amy, big :hugs:, thinking of u hun xxx

good luck for 2day deb xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck Lovehearts!

Jenny - yes i got your new number .. will text after scan so you can do a quick update in case i can't get online for a while.


----------



## Charliemarina

oh amy hun :sad2: im so so so sorry this happened to you, we are all here for u at all times ok hun, god i just cant believe this happened to ur bean im so sorry im lost for words :cry: xxxx

Debs hun good luck at ur scan it be great hun.

AFM i had a crap day yesterday was throwing up all day even my food i did NOT feel good but today feels a better day just loads of lower back ache, i got my scan date and MW date yesterday, scan is 13th oct :( feels so far away and MW is 10th oct, not looking forward to them bloods grrrrr...awww well nothing i haven't done twice b4 with my kiddies pregnancy's i can handle it lol xxxxx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Amy - I'm so sorry. It's so unfair. I really wish I could say something that would make you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Deb - Good luck with your scan. Keeping everything crossed for you !


----------



## Beadette

Deb, any news hunny xxxx


----------



## jenny25

yes everything went well with debs she said she will update when she gets back home:D

my new doppler arrived i managed to catch babys hb very slightly but the wee bum kept moving so kept losing it lol think im gonna hold of another week before trying again i will try record it next time x


----------



## Charliemarina

ok girls slap me now coz i done something reallly silly :blush:, ok i got 2 preg tests in post for free i ordered over a month ago b4 my bfp so thought lets go take one and see a fab line.....well no its barley pos at all :cry: should i be worried??? its a cheapie strip thing but i was shocked at it being a faint pos??? at 8 weeks would my HCG be dropping already ????? now im scared coz the brown cm is back too :( please tell me this is normal coz im shitting myself badly, symptoms still here but i just wish now i hadnt taken it :(


----------



## Vickieh1981

Charliemarina said:


> ok girls slap me now coz i done something reallly silly :blush:, ok i got 2 preg tests in post for free i ordered over a month ago b4 my bfp so thought lets go take one and see a fab line.....well no its barley pos at all :cry: should i be worried??? its a cheapie strip thing but i was shocked at it being a faint pos??? at 8 weeks would my HCG be dropping already ????? now im scared coz the brown cm is back too :( please tell me this is normal coz im shitting myself badly, symptoms still here but i just wish now i hadnt taken it :(

Was it a duo fertility one? If so they are shite, I got a really faint line too and panicked but babies heartbeat this morning sounded pretty strong to me.

Jen - thanks. Was starting to worry about Deb x


----------



## mushmouth

8 weeks is defo far along enough to start getting super feint lines hun. 

also at 7-8 weeks I had a week long brown CM/discharge episode, and everything was fine. 

:hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

Vickieh1981 said:


> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> ok girls slap me now coz i done something reallly silly :blush:, ok i got 2 preg tests in post for free i ordered over a month ago b4 my bfp so thought lets go take one and see a fab line.....well no its barley pos at all :cry: should i be worried??? its a cheapie strip thing but i was shocked at it being a faint pos??? at 8 weeks would my HCG be dropping already ????? now im scared coz the brown cm is back too :( please tell me this is normal coz im shitting myself badly, symptoms still here but i just wish now i hadnt taken it :(
> 
> 
> Was it a duo fertility one? If so they are shite, I got a really faint line too and panicked but babies heartbeat this morning sounded pretty strong to me.
> 
> Jen - thanks. Was starting to worry about Deb xClick to expand...

haha yes hun it was i mean the line came instantly but omg i got to squint at it, i panicked and will NOT be using the other one scared life out of me just hope its hcg declining not baby leaving me :(


----------



## Vickieh1981

I didn't use the other one either. I had a scan that day anyway so it wasn't so bad. I think I was about as far as you too.

I think those tests are crap and I have seen people get blaring bfps that are not pregnant.


----------



## parkgirl

Good luck for the scans today!


----------



## petitpas

Oh, after yesterday's shock I am so pleased for Debs!!! Can't wait to hear the details xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

Tulip said:


> Amy... When I woke up this morning the first thing I saw was Megg's FB status. And I couldn't bring myself to believe it. I'm so sorry sweetheart. I think I speak for all the girls when I say that we all thought this would be your forever baby too :cry: Go and play with your brothers and sisters, little one. You made mummy so proud for a few precious weeks xxxxxx

couldn't agree more
so sorry Amy (((hugs)))


----------



## tinybutterfly

i've had the feeling i was going to faint this morning when i sat my desk, that was scary,
esp since i had no reason to, i just ate, drank enough...

lesson of the day: never go anywhere without having a snack at hand.
i was out grocery shopping and i just started driving home when my stomach decides to go into "i am fucking starving mode"


----------



## jenny25

i got babys hb <3 not very good cause they kept moving around but i posted in on my fb <3 xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i just looked...how amazing!!!


----------



## jenny25

https://www.facebook.com/jenniferhe...2950137#!/video/video.php?v=10150272343435338 thats the link to the video x


----------



## mushmouth

I tried it and got - "This video has either been removed from Facebook or is not visible due to privacy settings." BOOOOO :haha:


----------



## jenny25

ok let me change it hold on x


----------



## jenny25

try this https://www.facebook.com/jenniferheirscallender?v=app_2392950137#!/video/?of=631305337


----------



## mushmouth

still nothing - so I've sent you a friend request! :D


----------



## jenny25

aww i tried to sort it so when you go on my profile that if you look under my profile pic you can see videos of me x


----------



## mushmouth

found it :cloud9: love it!


----------



## jenny25

https://yfrog.com/5mvideo201009171402z

here is a link for everyone x


----------



## mislaww

Morning ladies. Glad to hear your scan went well Deb.

Great news on finding the hb, Jen! 

I had bave ms this morning. When is this going to stop? Also, here's DH's announcement to his friends, for your reading pleasure:

Hey Gents. Many of you may have suspected (or maybe not) but I&#8217;m very happy to announce that Annie is officially knocked up. So, it&#8217;s not that she&#8217;s no fun anymore, it&#8217;s just that she can&#8217;t drink.

Dorp​
He is such a charmer....:dohh:


----------



## debgreasby

I'm baaaaack!

Feeling on top of the world!!!! Baby badger is a cheeky little baby, was doing somersaults and kickboxing moves lol!

He (don't know why i think he ...) measures 60.9 mm head to bum and the NT measurement is 1.4 :) Put me forward 2 days so due date is now 29th March making me 12+3 today. Next scan is 10th November!!!

Sonographer was happy with what she saw so all is good. Had bloods taken, just got to wait 2 weeks for the result now, but i'm not worried. 

:happydance: thank you so much... couldn't have got this far without you all xxxx
 



Attached Files:







12+3.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Vickieh1981

Wooohooo that's great news Deb. I am going girl for you xx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

:yipee: Brilliant news Deb - so pleased for you.


----------



## Lianne1986

thts brilliant news deb x

tht video was awesome jenny x


----------



## debgreasby

Happy 15 weeks Vickie x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congrats Deb, thats fab news.xxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Fantastic news for you deb!


----------



## HoolenT

Congrats Deb that is fantastic news, you must be absolutely over the moon!


----------



## jenny25

congrats deb i knew all would be well sweetie :D xxx


----------



## debgreasby

DH and i just keep looking at eat other and grinning x


----------



## EpdTTC

Deb-that is so wonderful! Excellent pic too!

Jenny-great HB video. I am really starting to cave about the whole doppler thing....I have been so worried and paranoid lately and I wish I had some reassurance in between OB appointments and scans. 

Thinking about Amy so much today. I know her appointment was bright and early this morning. I prayed for a miracle last night. I wish I could do something to comfort her.


----------



## tinybutterfly

just woken up from a napattack that floored me as if i was drugged LOL
i think im going to go outside for a bit to wake up, i feel sooo boiling hot


----------



## jenny25

yeah i know how you feel hun i have been thinking about her too my heart really does go out to her :(x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Great news Deb - what a relief for you both :) absolutely gorgeous piccy too - it's so clear :thumbup:


----------



## EpdTTC

Just got my quad screen results! Happy to say that my risk of Downs is 1/5661 and my risk of Trisomy 13 & 18 are less than 1/10,000. He said my risks are lower than that of a 20 yr old so that is good news! 

yay! Maybe that will help my paranoia for a day or two. LOL


----------



## debgreasby

Fab results hunni!!

It says on my scan report .............

"Reduced image quality due to increased maternal BMI >35"

Lol. 

Insanely researching nub theory now .. must have something to obsess over!!


----------



## Tulip

So pleased all is well Deb! Clever little Badger!

Nice announcement from DH, Annie :haha:

If someone wouldn't mind doing the happy x weeks today from the front page I'd really appreciate it as can't do it on the bitchphone(I'm having a rare night out!) xxx


----------



## jenny25

do you guys believe in old wives tales when it comes to babys heartbeat? xx


----------



## Beadette

Deb I'm over the moon for you! I'm so pleased! Good little baba!

Is the Dukeries still as grim as ever? Thank god we will be having our babies in the new part of Kingsmill! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

I don't know what to believe lol

You gonna find out?


----------



## mislaww

jenny25 said:


> do you guys believe in old wives tales when it comes to babys heartbeat? xx

Nope - see this - https://www.obgyn.net/medical.asp?page=/english/pubs/features/dubose/ehr-age

More convincing for me, my LO has a fast (not too fast) hb, and I'm convinced we're team blue. For no good reason, mind you.

Anyone else convinced there on one team or another? 

Great results, Erin! So happy for you. What a relief, non?


----------



## debgreasby

Beadette said:


> Deb I'm over the moon for you! I'm so pleased! Good little baba!
> 
> Is the Dukeries still as grim as ever? Thank god we will be having our babies in the new part of Kingsmill! xxx

Yep, same old Dukeries .. tghink it was like that when i was preggo woth Niall over 14 years ago lol. and £3 for a scan pic! Mind you, we paid for 2 and got 3 so that's ok.

Still on top of the world :) Not long till yours Neens x


----------



## Beadette

For Tulip...............

Happy 16 weeks Firedancer
Happy 15 weeks Vickie & Juste3boys
Happy 13 weeks Bumble B
Happy 10 weeks +tive thoughts
Happy 9 weeks Jenny
Happy 8 weeks Swanny & Brandicanucks
Happy 4 weeks Fierce Angel​


----------



## Beadette

debgreasby said:


> Beadette said:
> 
> 
> Deb I'm over the moon for you! I'm so pleased! Good little baba!
> 
> Is the Dukeries still as grim as ever? Thank god we will be having our babies in the new part of Kingsmill! xxx
> 
> Yep, same old Dukeries .. tghink it was like that when i was preggo woth Niall over 14 years ago lol. and £3 for a scan pic! Mind you, we paid for 2 and got 3 so that's ok.
> 
> Still on top of the world :) Not long till yours Neens xClick to expand...

It feels forever away!! 19 days and counting!

I hope I have a good experience like yours. Last ime I was at the Dukeries is a time I want to forget x


----------



## debgreasby

I know what you mean hun. I refused to even sit in the same chair in the waiting room. Sitting there looking at the posters on the walls brought it all back, i honestly thought i was gonna throw up or faint or something! Thankfully it was a different scan room!


----------



## jenny25

well you see we have a problem paul doesnt want to know i do kinda so i dont know if i should find out or not , with aarron his hb was 130/140 this time around 160/162 so i dont know xx


----------



## debgreasby

Ah, tricky! From what i can remember, it was right with all mine :)


----------



## jenny25

i think i will find out and put it on fb so only the bnb girls know x


----------



## debgreasby

cunning plan


----------



## jenny25

are you finding out debs ? xx


----------



## Beadette

DEB!!!!!!! *cough* PREGGO JOURNAL! *cough!*


----------



## Tulip

I was about to cough the same, Neen! Thanks for doin the daily cheer xxxx

Heartrate theory didn't work for Munch, he has a fast metabolism like his mummy :)


----------



## Tulip

Erin - great news on your odds! xx


----------



## debgreasby

Omg you two are such bullies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And yes Jenny, we will be finding out! I want to know noooooooooooooooooooow!


----------



## jenny25

woooo hooo i still have abot 8 weeks before i can find out x


----------



## roonsma

DEEEBBBBBBBBBBBSSSSSSSSSS!!! Yipee for you hun!! Really chuffed!! :happydance:

Still sick for Amos, can't believe it, hoping shes ok :cry:

MW was right with my LO's heartrate, at 38/9 weeks though, i asked her if she had any idea what i was having and she told me it was a little boys heartbeat, i really believe she knew the difference..she mentioned steam train for a boy and galloping horse for a girl(sorry if i sound mental!!!!) or maybe the other way round, i'll ask the OH he mentioned it the other day. I'll prob ask her again, so i'll let u know if she keeps her 100% sucess rate! 

I know theres lots gone on that i've missed so hi to all x


----------



## debgreasby

Started a journal - link in my sig x


----------



## mislaww

I've heard about the steam train for boys/galloping horse for girls. Interesting! Mine's definitely a train! Anyone else have one or another?


----------



## Beadette

Yeay for journal Deb!! I'm stalking already! Xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Girls...I am breaking down and getting a doppler. Found a gal about 2 hours from me looking to sell her medical grade one. She paid $362 for it through her OB-and her insurance kicked in and covered one so now she has two! She is going to sell it to me for $70! I think I'm going to hop in my car and make the drive now! It is 4:00pm here. Pregnancy makes ya do some crazy stuff!


----------



## debgreasby

Yay, sounds good EPD... go for it!!!


----------



## Beadette

Yeay EPD! Bargain xx


----------



## lovehearts

Hey girls,just wanted to let u know I had my scan today and all is good, when they were measuring baby it was coming up on the screen as 12+1 but she left my dates as they are and said I was 11+6.

Baby was wriggling around and saw the little heart beating away, saw 2 legs and 2 arms and saw feet and toes and everything! How amazing!!! Just so happy that its in there. DF wasted no time in fb announcing!!! Ill post piccy tomorrow :)

Picking doppler up in the morning!!

Xxx


----------



## mislaww

So happy for you lovehearts!

And yay for the doppler deal, Erin! Wow!


----------



## mommy2be2011x

Hello mommy's and babies!!! I'm gabby and I'm also due on spring yay :) APril,9,2011 Go babies!!!!! :)


----------



## MissMaternal

Amy, i am so so sorry. I know no words can make it better, but we can all try :flower:
I know how it feels to hear those words...nothing can prepare you for how it makes you feel. I really hope the days ahead are gentle on you. Thinking of you xxx

Bargain EPD! Go for it!

Vickie - 15 weeks already?!?!? OMG!!

Deb that's great news about your scan! Great pic!

Jenny your video is so cool! That's great that you found the heartbeat. 

Sorry to anyone i've missed!! Hope everyone is ok...

I went for a meal with my friend tonight who is 23 weeks with her second boy :) We were talking about scans etc and i said i was worried about my upcoming scan (still don't have a date) and i said i was worried about being told again that there wasnt a heartbeat. So she offered for me to use her doppler when we got back to hers. So i did, but didn't hear anything other than my own heartbeat! I'm not worried at all though, i know it's still quite early for all that. Hopefully i'll hear it in a few more weeks :)


----------



## Beadette

Hi Gabby! Congrats on your Beany! Welcome to the mad house! Tulip is out tonight but she'll add you to the front page in the morning xxxx


----------



## mislaww

Welcome Gabby!


----------



## braijackava

I also caved and bought a doppler on Amazon. Hopefully I dont drive myself mad with it!


----------



## Amos2009

Deb- fantastic news and great picture!!

Erin- wonderful news!

Annie- your DH's announcement cracked me up!

Lovehearts- congrats!

Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers. I just woke up after coming home from the hospital. Not much physical pain but I am taking the painkillers to help the pain in my heart. I wish all you ladies a happy and healthy 9 months. (well, most of you have less time than that now!)


----------



## mislaww

We're all sending lots of love your way, Amy.


----------



## braijackava

I hate to say it, but I think the painkillers actually helped me emotionally as well as physically when I had my miscarriage. It was to much to feel without them. I wish nothing but the best for you. Take care of yourself.


----------



## mislaww

Nothing wrong with that. I wish I had that... I used advil and uh, wine (contraindicated, I know, but could not have cared less).


----------



## eclipse_xo

roonsma said:


> MW was right with my LO's heartrate, at 38/9 weeks though, i asked her if she had any idea what i was having and she told me it was a little boys heartbeat, i really believe she knew the difference..she mentioned steam train for a boy and galloping horse for a girl



... I hope your MW is right. I dont have a doppler that shows what the heart rate is but when LO is in a good spot it sounds like a galloping horse, and i really want a girl !!! OH has a son and i kinda have this feeling that it could be a boy, but now i have some hope :)


----------



## eclipse_xo

Epd you just got a great bargain, deffinently go for it!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Thanks girls! I used it tonight and heard little one's HB. It doesn't look like anything fancy-no LCD screen but it is 5 MHz. Interesting how HB sounds kind of like a swoosh swoosh sound, you have to really listen for it. Are your dopplers like that or is it super loud and clear?

Welcome Gabby!

Congrats on the excellent scan news Lovehearts.

Amy-Do what you need to do to take care of yourself right now. We all adore you so very much, and I know I am not alone when I say that our hearts hurt for you. You are in my every other thought.


----------



## petitpas

Amy, I'm sending you big fat juicy :hug:!!!
From tonight I'll be on the same side of the ocean as you so we can late night ramble together x x x


----------



## Beadette

Hugs Amy! Much love babe xxxx


----------



## jenny25

i dont know what mine is i will look at the book and let you know hun but i do find sometimes i get a little interfearence with it when moving it around i suppose i will get the hang of it lol xx


----------



## debgreasby

Great news on your scan Lovehearts xxx


----------



## Tulip

OMG Deb, Munch could be here by the time of your next scan :shock: PANIC! :shock:


----------



## debgreasby

OMG .. your pregnancy seems to have gone so fast!! I am so excited for you!


----------



## Tulip

Feels like every day has dragged at the time, but looking back it has gone really fast if you get me?


----------



## Tulip

Oooooh forgot to say Welcome :hi: to Gabby, have updated you :)


----------



## jenny25

hey girls how are we , aarron wanted to hear the babys hb today and i found it :D today its between 160/172 you could hear it move around it was so funny aarron was asking mum can you feel it move i was like no not yet aarron


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls,

Hope you are all well.

18 day to go until my NT scan! God it's dragging x


----------



## Beadette

It's quiet on here today! You all must have far more exciting lives than me! Lol

what you up to tonight? I'm having a chippy and watching strictly and xfactor!! X


----------



## mislaww

I'm laid out on the couch with ms. ugh. I'm supposed to go to a housewarming party tonight and at the moment I can't imagine. 

I was planning on going for a run today (I gave it up first trimester and have been anxious to get back to it) but at the moment...ugh, I can't imagine.

I was going to do some baking to bring to the party (I even got pasteurised eggs so I can eat the dough) but again...ugh, I can't.

Ugh. When is the ms going to go away?!??!


----------



## Lianne1986

mislaww sorry ur not feelin too good! 

2night im just going to have a lovely roast dinner cooked by my DH, watch xfactor and prob struggle to get to sleep cuz i have been asleep most the afternoon :dohh:


----------



## Tulip

Out picking up my Sis and getting a curry :)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Going to make a nice stir fry, with mushrooms and baby sweetcorn, and watch casualty at half 8 :). just back from a day in the town.....im so tired, got my bump bands today :thumbup: they are so comfy :) x Only a week till our next scan......feeling hopefull but trying to keep a realistic approch to it all :( x


----------



## braijackava

I have so far done dishes and cleaned the toilets. Fun I know. Next I may indulge myself in some Taco Bell. Haha And nothing good on tv tonight and hubby is working. So no idea what to do with myself.


----------



## roonsma

Mislaww, i still get rotten days too hun, nothing seems to help me except making sure a have a proper nights sleep, that seems to definately be connected. I'm sure my ms had gone almost totally at 17 weeks with my LO :hugs: x

Hi to Gabby! x

Been shopping to get my LO a new coat as his seems to have got lost at school yesterday, hoping it shows up.

I'm thinking bumpbands are definately the way to go for me Mummy, they looks sooo comfy, i need to do some me shopping soon!

I've just troughed my way through a pile of fajhitas(sp?), PIGGY!! And now Beadette has reminded me i'll be watching strictly! :thumbup:

Have a good Saturday night girls xx


----------



## lovehearts

I got my doppler today,bought it off amazon. I couldn't hear anything at first but mushmouth came over and helped out, we used her doppler too which is better, thought we heard baby but wasn't too sure. She left her doppler with me for a few days and I tried later in a diff place and I got it!!!! Tried with the doppler off amazon, nothing. I'm sending the one from amazon back and I managed to find a bargain on ebay earlier for a hi-bebe like the one mushmouth has lent me!! Nightmare but at least its all sorted and I'm so glad mushmouth helped me out-shes a star!!! 

I recorded hb for DF. I keep listening to it....amazing!!

Hope everyone is ok.

Massive hugs amos :hugs:

Xxxxx


----------



## mislaww

lovehearts - thank goodness for mushmellow! 

Yay for a nice hb! And yay for a better doppler!


----------



## jenny25

hey girls sorry not really been about aarron has really not been well paul has been leaving it too me too look after him and not really helping so im pretty run down x


----------



## debgreasby

:hug:


----------



## tinybutterfly

(((jenny)))

you must be exhausted


----------



## tinybutterfly

afm... what a productive day we had... NOT... lol
got up, laid in couch (nausea yay)
showered, managed to vaccuum clean downstairs
back to couch
fall asleep at 4pm 'till 6pm
do little bit of laudry
back to couch
make dinner, eat dinner
omg is it bedtime yet? haha


----------



## debgreasby

Booking a quick gender scan for when i am 16 weeks (approx 18th October).

£45 :happydance: 5 min scan, sexing and 4 x B&W prints :)


----------



## mislaww

Yay for the scan Deb! Any guesses?

So very sorry to hear of aaron's illness - gosh you must be just exhausted.

Tiny Butterfly - yay for ms! sort of, anyway....

I managed to go for my run. Well, half run and half walk because the moment I'd get to a decent pace, my hr would go up and my hr monitor would go off. But still -first run in 2 1/2 months and it felt great! Now to make some cookies to undo any good I just did...

Have a great evening/afternoon ladies!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yay for scan debs, where abouts are you having scan? that seems like a great price :D x


----------



## EpdTTC

So cool about recording the hb lovehearts! I think their is an outlet on my doppler where I can plug in an external speaker...I need to check it out. Would love to record the hb to share with others.

Deb-I'm so jealous about the private gender scan! I will be 14 weeks tomorrow and it is going to kill me to wait until my next scan at 20 weeks to find out the gender. Do any of the gals from the states know about private gender scans in the US and how much they are? I would think that sort of thing would be quite expensive here!

Sorry you are feeling so sick Annie. Just when I think my sickness is gone, I have another small bout, but I've been pretty lucky in that it is usually short lived.

Jenny-I hope Aaron is ok and that you get some rest.

AFM-I'm having heartburn and sitting downstairs watching TV and being bored. My OH works nights and is napping until it is time to get up and go to work which will be 11:00pm Ohio time.
Sounds like we have all had a rather low key day.


----------



## lovehearts

Debs that's brill price for a gender scan,I had a look yesterday and cheapest I found was 79 at babybond. DF really wants one but we are unsure wether to save the money, guess we have a few weeks to decide.

Hope everyones having a nice weekend.

Xxx


----------



## Beadette

Morning girls. Having a little wobble today. Got paranoia creeping in that something may have gone wrong since last scan. I'm trying to keep those thoughts from my mind but it's tough. 

Deb that's a great price. Is that at proscan or window to the womb? Xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

aw beadette, i think it's a common fear for us all
and trying not to think about it is very hard


afm...yay i'm 6 weeks today....but pfff i'm having a cold, clogged nose, sore throat, not amused.
on the bright side, not long anymore 'till first scan, i hope we get to see something, something good


----------



## debgreasby

It's at Window to the Womb. I think boy.. so does DH and my mum. Not long to wait hehehe .. well, if badger cooperates!

Hope everyone is ok today .. it's raining here, grrrr


----------



## Tulip

Babes I know you're worried... I'd advise you to try and assume all is well for another week at least or you'll have lost your marbles by the time your scan comes round :kiss: xxx


----------



## SEA34

Deb - I went to Window to the Womb for mine got one picture in 4D :)


----------



## debgreasby

Oooh cool. So excited now :) Decided i'm sending the doppler back next week. It stresses me too much lol


----------



## roonsma

Good price Debs, we've decided we don't want to know the sex again, although i love all the heartbeat theories.

Hold tight Beadette, i still have days like you are today, tomorrow will be different hun x:hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

***** Updating for Patsy (CharlieMarina) **********

She just messaged me to say she's bleeding heavily and getting :bfn: :cry:
She's off to EPU in the morning ........ please everyone keep her in your thoughts xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Sending her all my love and wishes and praying for beanie xxxxxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Pasty :hugs:, thinking of you hun x


----------



## tinybutterfly

ohno (((charliemarina))) sigh

my test from today seems fainter than the last few, i wish i could just sit back and enjoy instead
eta: no nm, they might as well be playing tricks with my eyes, confuzzling


----------



## jenny25

oh no patsy im thinking of you sweetie :(

debs thats a great price sweetie you know what i was thinking i was thinking maybe going for a gender scan but get them to put what it is in a envelope and giving it to paul for christmas i will say to him its your choice if you want to know the answer is in here that way no one will know 

well ended up in a ambulance last night aarron got taken to hospital but he is ok now, his tonsils had closed over his throat last night so he was finding it hard to breathe while he slept he has ent on wed so hopefully he will get them out x


----------



## mushmouth

:hugs:patsy - thinking of you. X


----------



## Beadette

Oh Patsy - am sending hugs and positive thoughts xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Thinking of you Patsy :hugs:

I got my 12 week scan date through yesterday :wohoo:
29th September at 9:20am :) xx


----------



## roonsma

debgreasby said:


> ***** Updating for Patsy (CharlieMarina) **********
> 
> She just messaged me to say she's bleeding heavily and getting :bfn: :cry:
> She's off to EPU in the morning ........ please everyone keep her in your thoughts xxx

Good luck Patsy, hope it all works out for you x:hugs:



jenny25 said:


> oh no patsy im thinking of you sweetie :(
> 
> debs thats a great price sweetie you know what i was thinking i was thinking maybe going for a gender scan but get them to put what it is in a envelope and giving it to paul for christmas i will say to him its your choice if you want to know the answer is in here that way no one will know
> 
> well ended up in a ambulance last night aarron got taken to hospital but he is ok now, his tonsils had closed over his throat last night so he was finding it hard to breathe while he slept he has ent on wed so hopefully he will get them out x

Poor little man, tonsils are the work of the devil! I had to get mine taken out when i was four because i was plagued with them, he'll be much better off when they're gone.:hugs:


----------



## Kabie

Hi all, just joined yesterday and been reading through PAL this morning. I would also like to be added to the list. I had my last u/s the 14th, saw a nice heartbeat and all is great! Due April 28, 2011.

I am up and down by the minute. I have 3 children from my younger days and now have a wonderful soul in my life who has no children. We both pray that this baby will stick and I pray extra hard for him.

As I read, there are so many ups and downs for you all and many tragedys.. but for the most part, I see victory no matter what. I hope to find support here and thanks in advance... pray for little miracles for all!


----------



## debgreasby

Welcome :hug:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Welcome kabie!

Hoping all is ok for pasty xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Sending hugs and love to Patsy. Praying for you hun.

Welcome Kabie! Hope you have a h & H 9 months!

Neens-the paranoia between scans is totally normal. I have been really freaking out myself lately. I think things are probably fine but I do find myself with the oddest most paranoid thoughts. A colleague recently told me that I am totally obsessing and that I need to relax and enjoy my pregnancy and quit over thinking everything. Yeah, easy for her to say, she got pregnant once, had a successful pregnancy, and now has a 12 yr old. Never experienced any losses or reason for concern. Doesn't she think I wish I could just relax and enjoy my pregnancy?

Yay for getting your 12 week scan booked MsMaternal!

Jenny-Poor Aaron! I hope they get him fixed up!

AFM-going to my niece's first birthday party today. She is my brother's little girl, my one and only niece. Heard HB this am...think it sounds slow but trying not to be paranoid! There's no counter on the doppler I have...but I do think HB sounds more like a steam train than galloping horses and mom and OH keep saying they think I am having a boy so it will be interesting to find out. Oh, and I'm 14 weeks today. Yay! I can't believe it!


----------



## jenny25

Happy 14 weeks epd xxxxx


----------



## Beadette

What a lovely lemon you have there EPD xx


----------



## lovehearts

Afternoon girls,

Been in A+E this morning, got up and I was bleeding, there was a little in my pants that seemed brownish but when I wiped it seemed red! My DF had just gone to work,I got doppler out and cudnt find anything so I went to A+E as it didn't seem to be stopping. I managed to get an internal from a doctor on gynae, by the time I had the internal the blood on my pad was brown and not lots. She gave me an internal, she removed a blood clot which she said was old blood, she said my cervix was still closed and the bleed seemed to have stopped. She cudnt see where it was coming from. She booked me in for a scan tomorrow and sent me home.

I changed my pad when I got home and have had no further bleeding,just brown when I wipe.

I used the doppler again when I got home, I kept calm and patient and I found the hb!!!! And then I called DF in to the room and found it again!! And then I waited till about half hour ago and had another go and I found it again. 

I'm trying to keep positive that the bleed is just old and baby is ok but its hard. Can sumone fill me with hope??? 

Scan is at 11.30 tomorrow.

Xx


----------



## jenny25

awww hn im sorry about the scare you had and i hope your doing ok now xxx


----------



## Kabie

Lovehearts.... sounds like a little scare... but all good reports!! Hang in there!


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck for your scan.. hopefully it's just one of those random things!


----------



## Kabie

prgirl_cesca said:


> Welcome kabie!
> 
> Hoping all is ok for pasty xx

Thanks! Congratulations!!! Praying healthy prayers.


----------



## debgreasby

******** Update from Patsy******************

She's had a scan and baby is fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So happy for her :happydance: They said she's basically having a period .. but not from the womb :wacko::shrug::wacko:


----------



## lovehearts

I'm glad patsys scan went well and baby is fine x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

My gosh that is insane!!! So happy for you patsy!!


----------



## jenny25

im so happy everything is fine with her hun and thank you so much for keeping us updated sweetie xx


----------



## jenny25

been playing chase the baby with the doppler today lol i wanted to make sure bumble was ok after all the worry last night with aarron and the little sod kept hidding and moving <3


----------



## petitpas

Hi everyone, checking in from the US :yipee:

Glad to hear everything is ok with Patsy!!!

Amos, still thinking of you. Hoping you figure out a plan to move forwards. xxxxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Thank goodness Patsy! You're keeping us on our toes! xx

Welcome Kabie I'll add you in the morning sweetie xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Great news patsy, thanks for updating debs :). Thats totally insane, but glad beanie is doing well :hugs: x


----------



## debgreasby

Me too, been so worried, glad her OH made her go to the hospital today!


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh thankgod *patsy *and baby are fine

a period not from the womb? interesting....

*lovehearts*, glad you two are ok as well, all that stress


----------



## Beadette

A period not from the womb??? Where's it from then? How strange!!!! I'm just really glad all is well with her bubs xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Lol, that's what Patsy said .. but she doesn't care where it's coming from as long as bubs is ok :)


----------



## Beadette

That's true but what a worry for her xx


----------



## Amos2009

Patsy- so glad everything is ok. 

Just wanted to let you wonderful ladies know I am going to be MIA for a while. As happy as I am for everyone on here, it is just too painful to keep reading knowing I should still be here. I wish everyone a happy and healthy pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Totally understand babes. Just know that we're all thinking of you and wishing you were still with us xxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Big loves Amy - we'll be around if you need us xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roonsma

Oh Amos, i so wish you were here still hun x:cry:

Patsy-that is amazing news! :happydance: (thanks Debs)

Hi to Kabie! welcome hun x:hugs:

Lovehearts i'm sure all will be well hun x:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

awww amy i totally understand , we are here when you need us and i will be thinking about you hun xxx


----------



## Beadette

Amy we totally understand Hun xxxxx


----------



## jenny25

here is bumbles hb again took about 16 sec at the start to calm down its alot clearer than the last time so girls tell me do you think boy or girl ?

https://yfrog.com/11video201009192238z


----------



## parkgirl

Wow, I always miss so much overnight. 
:hugs: Amos...Just big :hugs:

Great news Patsy!! 

Fx all the other bubs are doing well. Welcome to the new ladies.

AFM- Just waiting for my next appointment. Still seems like it's forever away and I really want to hear that HB again.


----------



## petitpas

Amy :hugs: Take all the time you need. Miss youuuuuuu!


----------



## EpdTTC

Amy-Love you girl. Totally understand that you need to be away from all of this. I would feel the same way. I hate that you are not here with us. It feels so wrong. Miss you lots. Take good care of you. 

So glad Patsy and baby are ok! Whew!

And Lovehearts, it sounds like you are going to be ok too! Sounds like an old clot. So many of us have had bleeds and things have been ok and it sounds like the doc thinks things are ok too, otherwise, I don't think they would have just sent you home like that. Praying all does well at scan tomorrow.


----------



## lovehearts

Amy - I totally understand. I wish u all the best and wish u were still will us.

Just got up, lots of brown blood on my sanitry towel and lots when wiping. I was really suprised as yesterday it had practically stopped and now more today. Do you think its a new bleed or the same one as yesterday? I found the heartbeat withing 5 mins though, still strong! Scan is at 11.30 hopefully ill have some kind of answers! Its so frustrating and heartbreaking.

Xxx


----------



## xshell79

Hi can u add me I got my bfp yesterday my edd is 31st may 2011 . I'm hoping it's a sticky one this time! Xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Scans this week (I think!):
Today: Kayleigh (emergency) - good luck honey xx
Weds: Kim and Clo.
Thurs: Vic and Lea.

*Good luck girls! x *

Anyone more I need to add? Sorry I've been AWOL this weekend. You've now got me all week, only working Friday PM :haha:

Welcome xshell! Oooooh 31st May you'll be one of our last joiners! Is Sequeena coming over too? I hope someone starts a Summer babies thread, I like to think they're working :)

Kayleigh - brown is good, it does sound like it's residual blood xxx

xxx


----------



## xshell79

sequeena should be we have same due date


----------



## jenny25

morning girls im gonna take a bump picture today :D xxx


----------



## mushmouth

Glad patsys scan went well!

Massive hugs Amy - I totally understand where you're coming from hun :hugs:

Lh - :hugs: roll on 11.30 and a happy mummy! X


----------



## jenny25

how can i link my journal in my profile with the line instead of the link if you get me so its like that instead of the https stuff x


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ you type in desired text that will turn into a link[ /url]
(obviously, in the last brackets, no space)

and then it'll look like this click for facebook


----------



## lovehearts

Thank you so much :) will update when I get out of hospital. Xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

I am just reading back through the last few days&#8230;&#8230;

So glad that all is well with Patsy &#8211; bless her she is really going through it with these bleeds but her beanie is obviously a little fighter as it keeps hanging on in there. Sending them lots of :hugs:

Neen &#8211; I can totally sympathise with the worries you have. I am starting to get anxious again as it has been 2 weeks since our last scan and I know I have another 6 weeks to wait till the next one. I keep thinking that something has happened to Tadpole and getting myself all worried about whether he/she is ok in there. Yesterday I just thought to myself I am never going to enjoy this pregnancy because I can&#8217;t put the worries to the back of my head &#8211; it&#8217;s so hard after a loss to do.

Lovehearts &#8211; it sounds as if that was just old stuff which had been hanging around. Hopefully now it has been cleared you won&#8217;t get anymore like that.

Amos &#8211; we all totally understand. Take some time off to heal and decide what you want to do next. You know we all love you and hope that you will be back soon :hugs:

Have had a rubbish weekend. Spent most of it in bed as I have been so exhausted &#8211; I feel like I could sleep for England at the moment but after I&#8217;ve slept I just don&#8217;t feel like I&#8217;ve had any :( feeling rather miserable with it all at the moment and am hoping for a burst of energy soon.

Had a fantastic start to Monday morning &#8211; as soon as I came into work I ended up saying hello to my breakfast again :nope: first time I&#8217;ve actually been sick in this pregnancy and it was vile &#8211; hope that&#8217;s not the start of something now :wacko:


----------



## debgreasby

Oooh thanks for that TB... took some doing, being dumb today!


----------



## Minimin

Morning ladies, 
Good luck to those ladies with scans this week. Loveheart- I am thinking of you. Patsy- sounds like you have been through the mill last week! I am glad beanie is hanging on.
Amos- take all the time you need. You know where we are when you need us :)
:wave: to all the newbies :)
SmileyShazza- I feel exactly like you. Tired and so exhausted- but no amount of sleep will help! I wake up and feel like crap. Whats this about second tri boost?


----------



## Charliemarina

well ladies it apparently seems i had a "period" whilst pregnant like i did with my son, i went to A&E and had a scan yesterday afternoon and baby bean is doing well strong heart beat and growing nicely, i asked why i was getting BFN on my test and he said the hcg may be to low at this stage to pick up and that i should NOT test using them again (which i defo wont be now.

im just so shocked but have been told to rest rest rest and do nothing i said thats what im doing anyways lol, but either way baby is fone and i feel such a fool for thinking its always the end but its so hard not to feel like that........good things are happening though sickness is leaving, docs said sounds like placenta is taking over now with low HCG and sickness going so yay for bean, he said he could see the bleed outside the womb and it may happen again at 12 weeks or so due to af hormones but if it does come back for another scan just to be eased about it but i should be fine so :dance: xxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

ok let me explain this period from outside the womb lol
from what consultant said to me it happens alot, he said blood builds up around the outside of the womb sometimes and its menstrual blood :wacko: its a hormone thing i dont really understand it myself, he said it should only happen wen im due a period which i was a few days ago so makes sense, i had this with my son i didnt find out i was preg till 15 weeks due to these bleeds thankfully i didnt know i was preg so didnt worry about them just thought they were odd periods if anything, the blood has now stopped think i lost it all at once and he said the cramping was me getting rid of it like u would in af, very scary but i have an answer, NOW i didnt get this with my girl but i did my boy so im putting money on it its another boy which is fab really as my first son is not from my OH our daughter is so it would be fab for him, my sons dad passed away some years ago and mark has bought him up from a baby so he IS his daddy and a fabulous one may i add too :) xxxxx
thanks for all the support girls and sorry i keep scaring u all :blush: lol


----------



## mushmouth

awwww Patsy thats great news though - i had my "period" at 8 weeks, but nothing at 12 so hopefully it'll be done with.

oooh a little boy! I bet you're right though!


----------



## Beadette

We are just glad you are ok Patsy! Xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm really pleased everything was well Patsy. You must be been so scared.

3 days to go now until I know what I am having. I am sooooooo impatient.


----------



## debgreasby

Yeah - stop scaring me like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Vickie .. can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fluffyblue

So glad everything ok Patsy these babies are causing everyone so much grief !!! But well worth it xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Vickie .. can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!

Me neither. It seems forever away - time is dragggggging. Also because we STILL haven't announced and are waiting till we know the sex makes it seem longer. I am so uncomfortable in my jeans but look super pregnant in maternity stuff


----------



## Minimin

eeekkk How exciting Vickie!!! Where are you getting it done. I bet the days are dragging- like you we are also waiting to announce until after we know! Roll on Thursday hun!


----------



## mushmouth

Hi All - an update from Kayleigh/Lovehearts...

she's had her scan - all is well! baby looking perfect as ever and measuring bang on dates still. The sono found a bleed and the docs had a look and said it looks like a burst blood vessel and nothing to worry about!

She's free to go back if she needs any reassurance - just needs to give them a call.

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Minimin said:


> eeekkk How exciting Vickie!!! Where are you getting it done. I bet the days are dragging- like you we are also waiting to announce until after we know! Roll on Thursday hun!

We are going to babybond Heathrow. x


----------



## debgreasby

Hurrah for Kayleigh!


----------



## vickyd

Great news Kayleigh!!!!


----------



## Beadette

Great news xx


----------



## debgreasby

Happy 10 weeks Neens (OMG!!!!)


----------



## roonsma

Vickie, i never got round to replying the other day about your baba- I'm gonna go team blue!!(just to be different)! x:thumbup:

Nice one lovehearts! x:happydance:

Really interesting about the "period" thing Patsy, wow our bodies are amazing.:shrug:

Hi to all the girlies, hope you're all good x


----------



## lovehearts

Thank u for updating mush :) 

Doctor didn't seem too worried at all. Ill see how long it lasts,hoping it will stop soon. So so glad bubs is ok :)

Xxx


----------



## jenny25

ok as i promised here is my bump pic sorry for looking a scruff lol
 



Attached Files:







New Image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mislaww

Morning ladies! Jeez I missed a lot.

Sorry to see Amy go...she'll be missed. But obviously understandable.

Glad to hear it's good news for Kayleigh and Patsy. Neens, I'm sure it's good news for you too! 

Welcome newbies! Congrats!

Min - ugh, I am with you. That mythical second trimester boost has not come my way yet either. Fingers crossed for all of us that it's coming soon.

AFM - I lost sleep last night over the silliest thing. I went to see some kittens yesterday (aww....they were absurdly cute) and can't quite decide if they're the right kittens for me. As DH says - could there be a wrong kitten? No, probably not, but right now this seems like an epic decision for me...


----------



## mislaww

Nice pic, Jen! You look adorable, not scruff!

I'm wearing a dress to work today that shows my bump quite a bit. I've told my boss and a couple people here, but feel weird about telling everyone. So for my amusement, the solution is that I'm not telling anyone else. Anyone who cares to know must ask the super awkward question whether I'm pregnant or just fat. I work with a lot of men so this will be great...


----------



## jenny25

the last few days have taken a toll on me tbh with aarron not being well and that , i have been getting hassle from aarrons school its got to the point where my hair has started falling out now :( x


----------



## Tulip

Fabulous news Kayleigh :wohoo: Thanks for updating Mush!

Jen you look fantastic, sorry you're having such a hard time hon. How is Aaron today? x

Annie - loving the awkward question plan - do keep us updated :rofl:

OK sorry it's been a few days.....
Happy 17 weeks Leah!
Happy 16 weeks Lianne!
Happy 10 weeks Neen :cloud9:

Lots of love.... any suggestions for dinner? (Hubby's away again :rolleyes: ) xxxxx


----------



## mislaww

So sorry Jen. That all sounds terribly stressful. Hope Aaron will be on the mend soon.


----------



## jenny25

he is doing so much better girls thanks :) 

well i need your advise about aarrons school i have had problems since before the holidays he had been doing things in school he shouldnt but he aint a bad kid he is normal and i think he picks things up from other kids in their cause he doesnt really see many kids out of school maybe a couple and their not bad, i keep getting bullied and pressured into taking parent craft classes on how to be a mum and how to discipline him he does get it at home when he has done wrong i know their is gobby little shits at his school but their parents dont get pulled in every other day and kept getting on about these classes today i called the school at 8.26am to let them know what happened to aarron i explained he had problems breathing and was rushed into hospital by ambulance on sat so that was fine now i didnt hear the house phone as it was down stairs now they call my mother in law at work and hassle her saying oh we need my new mobile number now this is something that can wait until he returns too school so i call them and i get how is aarron what is wrong with him is he on this medication bla bla bla then i get oh well you wont be able to fill in this form about the classes im like excuse me why are you hassling me at home when my son is ill ( this was what i was thinking i never said it) when will aarron be back at school so when do you think you will be able to start these classes im like fuck off now as i said before their are other kids in the school are far worse than aarron now why am i the only one being bullied or targeted and not them and she said while i got you on the phone whats your new number so girls do you think that they are bullying me or picking on me i get his all the time and every time they pull me in for stupid little things they always bring this up even if im only in to see aarrons work or what and im so annoyed what should i do x


----------



## debgreasby

Personally i would ask if there is any legal requirement for you to take these classes! If you don't feel you would benefit from them, then there's no point. Does he behave badly at home ( as in doing the same things as at school?) Have they spoken to you and outlined their methods of dealing with his behaviour at school?


----------



## Vickieh1981

Glad it all went well Kayleigh.

Jen - cute bump.

Annie, that made me smile that there could be a wrong kitten for you xx


----------



## Beadette

Jen I agree with Deb. I would ask them if there is a legal requirement and if there is not and I did not feel that I needed the classes I would ask them to respect my decision not to attend and explain that you are in the early stages of a new pregnancy and their behaviour is causing you lots of stress. In my opinion they should be supporting you to come to a solution together not bullying you. 

Who will be facilitating these classes? Is there any way of speaking to them about who Aaron socialises with in classes?

Hugs hun! I'm sorry you are going through this xx


----------



## jenny25

their is no legal requirement for me to take these classes its ran by another mother ! not someone who has a degree in child psychology aarron is like two different people from what they say he is a totally different type of person at school than he is at home , for example if he is cheeky or helps himself too something he shouldnt then he gets time out and his fav toy taken away at school they said he spat on a little girl now i sware down he has never ever done this at home so their for he has seen someone else do it picked it up from school cause none of us have those type of manners im not saying we are snobs but clearly we know what too do and not do etc i am really freaking out here i really dont need this at all :(


----------



## debgreasby

Tell them you are not interested then! Tell them you are willing to sit down and discuss his behaviour with his teacher/the head, but right now you are coping with early pregnancy and have health concerns so it will have to be done at a time to suit you.


----------



## Lianne1986

Jen i had a similar prob with tyler. he was a right little monkey at school and at home. i had a lady come out to me once a week to advice me on how to handle his behaviour. (suggested by school)
y cant the school do him a reward chart or sumthing instead? i mean when tyler was naughty at school they sorted it in school. 
also i understand what ur sayin bout bad habits being picked up at school...tylerhas picked up a couple.

i hope u get it sorted soon. :hugs:

tyler is a lot better behaved now :) he got an award on the last day of term last term from the head master :cloud9: so far this term he has been a star :)


----------



## sequeena

Hello everyone... I'm newly pregnant and terrified!! My EDD is May 31st 2011. AF should have been due tomorrow I really hope she stays away!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

I saw that on the ttc thread. I am really pleased for you hun xxx


----------



## jenny25

thanks girls well im going to speak to them and tell them the only contact i want from them is when aarron is naughty and even at that i will ask them to contact paul and not me if they cant comply with me then i will tell them i will contact ofstead or even the education board and get them done for harrasment or what ever , im now burning up got a fever 37.8 so i think im gonna take a couple of pain killers and get into bed girls i feel so shitty i cant even enjoy this pregnancy x


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: feel better soon


----------



## jenny25

thanks so much girls for being their letting me rant love ya guys loads xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

bless my mom....
i really didn't feel like cooking (i've spent my day ill in the couch, semi sleeping),
my mom didn't know but suddenly she calls to say she has lots of leftovers and if
i want them, hooray! dinner brought to my house...
then she also said she'd come over thursday to help clean up the house a bit, mob the floor etc
bc i'm so tired and barely get anything done
<3


----------



## Tulip

Awww love your mum Tibs!

Welcome Sequeena! We've been expecting you :)


----------



## debgreasby

Lol Nik, you sound like a Bond Villain ;)


----------



## sequeena

Tulip said:


> Awww love your mum Tibs!
> 
> Welcome Sequeena! We've been expecting you :)

:haha: See, I made my way over in the end :p


----------



## tinybutterfly

jenny - cute bump!!!! omg i might look like that in a few weeks too!
and then we're going to a wedding, fun, showing off a minibump (that will most likely be mostly bloat but who cares haha)

your school is seriously ANNOYING, seriously, making parents take parenting classes? if they behave ok at home and naughty in school THEY are the one in need of taking classes, not you!
you shouldn't be dealing with this right now, definatly complain (officially) if they pull something like that again. good idea of getting paul in charge, i'm going to do that too later, my OH can kill with a look and you don't want him on the phone when he's pissed off lol



mislaww said:


> Anyone who cares to know must ask the super awkward question whether I'm pregnant or just fat. I work with a lot of men so this will be great...

lol omg hahaha i wonder how quickly they'll ask...
knowing myself i'd wait 'till the woman is in labour hahaha
just to be on the safe side!
i admire that you can keep it a secret, i already have trouble not telling everyone i meet... or throw it on FB



jenny25 said:


> i feel so shitty i cant even enjoy this pregnancy x

know how you feel :hugs:

hope you get some well deserved rest


----------



## Tulip

debgreasby said:


> Lol Nik, you sound like a Bond Villain ;)

:rofl:


----------



## mislaww

Welcome Sequeena! And congrats on the bfp! Super cute kitten! 

Jenny - so sorry about this completely unnecessary sounding stress. Jeez. I agree with Tinybutterfly - it seems they're the ones having a hard time with him, not you! They need the classes. I'd skip them. I'd also tell them off....


----------



## sequeena

Thank you mislaww :blush:


----------



## mushmouth

Congrats and welcome sequeena!!! X


----------



## sequeena

mushmouth said:


> Congrats and welcome sequeena!!! X

Thank you! :D


----------



## SmileyShazza

Welcome Sequeena :hugs:

Jenny stand your round when it comes to the school - don't let them bully you into anything.

I am thinking boy for you Vickieh :)


----------



## MEJOY

Ok just thought I'd share this.....I just got back for the orthodontist (first time I've been since been prego) and the girl that does my braces was all exticted that I'm pregnant, she asked right away "do you know what you're having" I told her "no I won't know until early Dec" So she said she just HAD to do this predictor test thing that she says ALWAYS works....she took my wedding band and put it on a string and put it on my left wrist, she said "if it swings back and forth across your wrist it's a boy and if it swings up and down your wrist it's a girl" WELL....it swung back and forth....so appartently I am having a boy according to that :shrug: I promised her if she was right that I'd wear bule bands on my bottom braces for awhile :haha: I guess we will see come Dec..she said everytime she's done it it's been right?!:shrug:
Thought it was cute and interesting......


----------



## MEJOY

Oh I almost forgot :dohh:

Congrats and welcome sequeena!!!


----------



## mushmouth

Awww Meredith bless the girl at the orthodontists! She sounds so sweet! 

If she is right, u must take us a picture of you with blue brace bands!!


----------



## MEJOY

Ok I will.....because that will be just too funny :haha: BUT I am ONLY putting them on the bottom, NO WAY I'd wear them top and bottom :rofl:


----------



## petitpas

Mislaw, I'm totally with you on the at work thing. I work in an engineering company. Can't wait to see when they start making comments. :rofl:

My colleague who is travelling with me at the moment (and last month) is bricking it because he knows and he's worried he'll be blamed :haha:


----------



## debgreasby

Morning girls. Happy 13 weeks to me ... yay!!


----------



## sequeena

Thanks for the recent congrats girls! :flower:

AF is meant to be due today. I went to bed last night feeling crap and had cramping but it's gone this morning. Still got a load of cm when I wipe... hope she stays away!


----------



## sequeena

debgreasby said:


> Morning girls. Happy 13 weeks to me ... yay!!

Yay!!!! :happydance:

I'm 4 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Beadette

Happy 13 weeks Deb xxx


----------



## mushmouth

Petipas - that is too funny! Lol someone will surely make the joke atleast once!

Happy 13weeks debs & 4weeks Sequeena :af:


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls!

Happy 18 weeks to Rainbowpea & Goddess25!
Happy 15 weeks to Roonsma!
Happy 14 weeks Christina!
Happy 13 weeks Deb!
Happy 12 weeks Lea!
Happy 11 weeks Sarah!
Happy 10 weeks Ru & Meredith!
Happy 4 weeks xshell & sequeena :af:

Oooooh I love Tuesdays in here!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Happy 13 weeks Deb
and Happy 4 weeks Sequeena!!!


petitpas said:


> My colleague who is travelling with me at the moment (and last month) is bricking it because he knows and he's worried he'll be blamed :haha:

hahahahaha classic!

actually, my OH has a similar issue at his job.
it's mainly men there though...
but the day we went in for egg collection (ivf/icsi) one of his close coworkers ran into us,
and we both got preggers on this cycle, so we have the same due dates.
they are worried how they're going to explain their similar absence-schemes resulting in 2 babies around the same time LOL


----------



## sequeena

Girls call me Sarah ;)


----------



## Tulip

I've updated you on the front page, Sarah! 

Girls we have another scan now booked for this week - FierceAngel's betas are looking marvellous, she's getting scanned on Friday! Whoop!


----------



## sequeena

Thanks Tulip! :D


----------



## Tulip

sequeena said:


> Thanks Tulip! :D

Nic :hi:


----------



## Perdita

That's another scan done so 15 weeks and 5 days, measuring bang on for dates and all's well! Just more waiting for the next scan at 20 weeks!
!7th January and maternity leave is getting closer!!!!!
xxx


----------



## Tulip

Perdita my love we really need a ticker in your siggy now :) When was your scan, yesterday or today? I shall add it to the front page x


----------



## Swanny

Hi Ladies, 

I had my 2nd scan today and all went well :) measuring 8.4 weeks at 21mm with a lovely strong heartbeat. I've attached a pic cause I'm so excited....baby even did a little wriggle for us! 

Hope everyone else is doing well. I've got another scan in 2 weeks time so got to try to keep myself busy.

:cloud9:

x
 



Attached Files:







Scan 21.09.10 Cropped.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Swanny! What a cute little raspberry you have! xx


----------



## jenny25

hey girls well went to the walk in centre i have a viral infection booo she didnt even test my urine too see if it was a uti :( my bp is 122/69 urgh 

Happy 13 weeks debs hun xxxxx


----------



## sequeena

Aw Swanny soooo cute :D


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Ladies,

Just popping by to say hi... and hope everyone is well and getting big bellies...!

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

sequeena said:


> Girls call me Sarah ;)

i'll try to remember that, but don't get your hopes up, i'm hopeless with linking names to nicknames!
and a preggo brain really isn't helping lol

but i'll try!!!! :)



Swanny said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had my 2nd scan today and all went well :) measuring 8.4 weeks at 21mm with a lovely strong heartbeat. I've attached a pic cause I'm so excited....baby even did a little wriggle for us!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. I've got another scan in 2 weeks time so got to try to keep myself busy.
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> x

omg how awesome!

i hope mine goes well tomorrow, i'm sooo nervous i'm even more nauseous than normal lol


----------



## Minimin

Hi right back Chimpette- how are you doing :wave:

Hope all are well. I have just booked ANOTHER reassurance scan- wich they are coupling in a gender scan for us!! For the 30th of Oct- 10am. Only one week and two days until I see babba again :happydance:


----------



## Chimpette

Hey Minimin,

All good this end, I've booked a private scan as well just one day infront of yours on the 29th, and I think we're going to find out the gender too, great minds.. haha

xx


----------



## Minimin

ha ha.. I was hoping to get a date on the 29th but they didnt have an appointment available. Roll on next week I say! :)


----------



## Firedancer41

xshell79 said:


> Hi can u add me I got my bfp yesterday my edd is 31st may 2011 . I'm hoping it's a sticky one this time! Xxxx

That's great, congrats!!!



mislaww said:


> Nice pic, Jen! You look adorable, not scruff!
> 
> I'm wearing a dress to work today that shows my bump quite a bit. I've told my boss and a couple people here, but feel weird about telling everyone. So for my amusement, the solution is that I'm not telling anyone else. Anyone who cares to know must ask the super awkward question whether I'm pregnant or just fat. I work with a lot of men so this will be great...

LOLOL that is so funny! I am amazed that lately people can tell that I am pregnant. They're coming up to me with congrats and asking when my due date is. I am just glad I am past that ambiguous stage where they're not sure if I am expecting or just letting myself go LOL



sequeena said:


> Hello everyone... I'm newly pregnant and terrified!! My EDD is May 31st 2011. AF should have been due tomorrow I really hope she stays away!!!

Yay, congrats!!!



debgreasby said:


> Morning girls. Happy 13 weeks to me ... yay!!

Moving right along Deb-happy 13 weeks!!


----------



## Swanny

Swanny said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had my 2nd scan today and all went well :) measuring 8.4 weeks at 21mm with a lovely strong heartbeat. I've attached a pic cause I'm so excited....baby even did a little wriggle for us!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. I've got another scan in 2 weeks time so got to try to keep myself busy.
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> x

omg how awesome!

i hope mine goes well tomorrow, i'm sooo nervous i'm even more nauseous than normal lol[/QUOTE]

I hope everything goes well for you tomorrow :) I felt completely sick this morning and couldn't even eat breakfast for the first time which made me feel worse. Take care x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Two days of no spotting! yay!!! Lets hope this doesn't curse me and make it come back!


----------



## MEJOY

:yipee: 10 weeks for me!!! I have a little prune now!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

just popping in to see how everyone is doing :hugs:

yey i have a plum now :cloud9:

im getting more and more nervous about my scan now , i have my scan at the fetal medicine unit on thurs then an appointment with my consultant on the following thursday x


----------



## Beadette

Hey girls! Hope you are well xxxx


----------



## braijackava

And we have a heartbeat! Appointment went well and ultrasound to find out gender is november 2nd!


----------



## debgreasby

Fab news x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Happy 13 weeks Deb :)

Happy 4 weeks Sarah :)

Happy 10 weeks Neen and Meredith - :happydance: for prunes!

Great news on the scans Swanny and Braijacakva :thumbup:

Feeling a bit better today, not only is my tiredness much better but I actually feel pregnant - I have a heavy feeling in my lower tummy and I actually felt like I could possibly feel the start of a little bump emerging :happydance: 

I have my 16 week midwife appointment a week today, not sure what it involves. Will she try and listen to the heartbeat? I really hope that she will do just so it can keep me from worrying too much as the next scan is still so far away.

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## mislaww

Congrats on all the milestones today! 

And yay for the heartbeat, braijackava! 

Hope you're all having a great day!


----------



## sequeena

I'm so ridiculously happy. Got such a good feeling this time :D


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> I've updated you on the front page, Sarah!
> 
> Girls we have another scan now booked for this week - FierceAngel's betas are looking marvellous, she's getting scanned on Friday! Whoop!

YEY that's great news for her.



Perdita said:


> That's another scan done so 15 weeks and 5 days, measuring bang on for dates and all's well! Just more waiting for the next scan at 20 weeks!
> !7th January and maternity leave is getting closer!!!!!
> xxx

Wooohooo - didn't manage to spot the sex?



Swanny said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had my 2nd scan today and all went well :) measuring 8.4 weeks at 21mm with a lovely strong heartbeat. I've attached a pic cause I'm so excited....baby even did a little wriggle for us!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. I've got another scan in 2 weeks time so got to try to keep myself busy.
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> x

Great news. xxxx



Chimpette said:


> Hey Minimin,
> 
> All good this end, I've booked a private scan as well just one day infront of yours on the 29th, and I think we're going to find out the gender too, great minds.. haha
> 
> xx




Minimin said:


> Hi right back Chimpette- how are you doing :wave:
> 
> Hope all are well. I have just booked ANOTHER reassurance scan- wich they are coupling in a gender scan for us!! For the 30th of Oct- 10am. Only one week and two days until I see babba again :happydance:

YEY that's great. Lots of us finding out what we are having soon.



MEJOY said:


> :yipee: 10 weeks for me!!! I have a little prune now!!

YEY for hitting 10 weeks.



Pinksnowball said:


> just popping in to see how everyone is doing :hugs:
> 
> yey i have a plum now :cloud9:
> 
> im getting more and more nervous about my scan now , i have my scan at the fetal medicine unit on thurs then an appointment with my consultant on the following thursday x

That's great news that you have a plum now xx


----------



## jenny25

i cant find bumbles hb :cry::cry::cry::cry: i can hear moving and stuff and weird other noises but i cant find its hearbeat im worried all this stress has done something too bumble ive been finding it easy over the last few days now nothing:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## sequeena

jenny25 said:


> i cant find bumbles hb :cry::cry::cry::cry: i can hear moving and stuff and weird other noises but i cant find its hearbeat im worried all this stress has done something too bumble ive been finding it easy over the last few days now nothing:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs: Can you ring your midwife? I know it's not what you want to hear but please try not to worry x


----------



## Lianne1986

jenny25 said:


> i cant find bumbles hb :cry::cry::cry::cry: i can hear moving and stuff and weird other noises but i cant find its hearbeat im worried all this stress has done something too bumble ive been finding it easy over the last few days now nothing:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

im sure ur little bumble is hiding from u! but if u are really worried ring ur midwife. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

im gonna try again if not i will call my mw x


----------



## Lianne1986

let us know jenny x


----------



## mislaww

Jenny, you're still so early for a doppler! I still have difficulty with it sometimes. Please don't stress.


----------



## jenny25

thanks girls i still havent found it :( im gonna go for a walk to the shop clear my head :( x


----------



## MissMaternal

Welcome Sequeena! I'm a Sarah too :flower:

Wow, congrats to everyone who starts a new week today! I can't believe i'm 11 weeks!

Jenny i hope you managed to get hold of your midwife, but it is still so early to hear anything on a doppler! I know you've found it a few times now but little bumble is probably hiding :) 

:hug: to everyone! xx


----------



## roonsma

I'm sure the baby's just moved position Jen, i can imagine how your feeling though xx:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

i found the hb bumble was more to the right so its moved from earlier god i cant do this how am i supposed to stop worrying or stressing? i have an appointment with aarrons school on friday to talk about this carry on but i cant wait this is really making me stressed paul has managed to get time off too attend aswell and my mother in law is going to be their too so i will have an army of back up sorry girls im such a git the now i might just take myself off bnb for abit x


----------



## MissMaternal

OMG Roonsma when did you get to be 15 weeks?!?! Where does time go?! :shrug:


----------



## MissMaternal

I'm glad you found it Jenny :) x


----------



## sequeena

The only thing I can advise jenny is stop using the doppler but I don't blame you if you don't :hugs: Glad you found it hun x


----------



## jenny25

yeah i think i might do that hun roll on friday so i can sort this rubbish out too x


----------



## Beadette

Sometimes a bnb mini break can do you good if you are panicking a lot! But don't leave for long! We'd miss ya too much x


----------



## roonsma

Whooppeee!! Jen, little monkey!:hugs:

I really don't know MM!! Seems to have flown by, can't wait for the next 15 to go aswell! x


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: Jenny - take care of yourself hunni, bumble needs mummy to be well!!


----------



## MissMaternal

roonsma said:


> Whooppeee!! Jen, little monkey!:hugs:
> 
> I really don't know MM!! Seems to have flown by, can't wait for the next 15 to go aswell! x

Yeah i hope it goes quickly for you too! I totally agree about time flying, i thought 1st tri was gonna drag for me, especially after losing Freya but it's flown by!! Wooohooo!! x


----------



## jenny25

just lately girls i feel like all i have been doing is moaning and complaining and its really not like me at all im normally happy go lucky kinda person tbh i dont want to bring anyone else down with me if you get me x


----------



## mislaww

Not bringing us down, Jenny - listening to each other moan and groan is why we're here! Please don't worry about that. Jeez, girl you have enough to worry about!

Speaking of worrying - I stepped on the scale this morning and I've gained 10 pounds. I'm just so damned hungry all the f***ing time... What now?


----------



## jenny25

thank you 

i dont know if i have gained anything lol i really dont have any food cravings only irn bru lol x


----------



## Vickieh1981

jenny25 said:


> i cant find bumbles hb :cry::cry::cry::cry: i can hear moving and stuff and weird other noises but i cant find its hearbeat im worried all this stress has done something too bumble ive been finding it easy over the last few days now nothing:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Glad you found it now. The heart is about 2mm or something ridiculous at 9 weeks so it's really easy to miss. 



mislaww said:


> Not bringing us down, Jenny - listening to each other moan and groan is why we're here! Please don't worry about that. Jeez, girl you have enough to worry about!
> 
> Speaking of worrying - I stepped on the scale this morning and I've gained 10 pounds. I'm just so damned hungry all the f***ing time... What now?

I've gained about the same. It's not the end of the world lol


----------



## debgreasby

We can all join Weight Watchers together ;)


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm going to have to after. I am being a bridesmaid in July eeks


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ my sister in law is getting married when LO will be about a month old!
i think i'm gonna hide in the back for pictures


----------



## braijackava

I am with you on the weight watchers!


----------



## mislaww

Dammit! I was outed at the partners' meeting. That explains why one of the partners came by my office and asked "So, anything new with you?" 

There's still the associates... I really wanted to make people ask!


----------



## petitpas

mislaww said:


> Dammit! I was outed at the partners' meeting. That explains why one of the partners came by my office and asked "So, anything new with you?"
> 
> There's still the associates... I really wanted to make people ask!

Urgh! They spoiled all the fun!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Just a quick hello and good night girls! Long day at work....glad to be in bed.

Congrats on the good scans today.

Glad you found hb Jenny.

Welcome Sarah!

I know there are loads more things I forgot to say....hope everyone is well. 

Erin


----------



## tinybutterfly

feel even more pukey sick than normal...1st scan in a bit... fingers crossed all is well


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Clo and Kim for scans today xxxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Happy 15 weeks Posh and Min!
Happy 14 weeks Annie!
Happy 10 weeks Cheryl!
Happy 9 weeks MrMojo!
Happy 6 weeks Lucy!

:yipee:

I cannot wait for you lot to start finding out what team you're on :D


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck for scans x


----------



## tinybutterfly

copy/paste from other thread, scan result:

bc of the IVF my follicles are still bigger than normal, causing my uterus to be up higher than normal too,

but i can say that we are the proud parents of a "stripey" LOL
no heartbeat though, doc said it was too early to see but i could swear i saw a
white flickering when he moved that stick around, so i think i've seen the heart anyway

next scan to see the hb in 2 weeks, october 7 yay


----------



## Tulip

:yipee: Well done little stripey! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Hurrah - welcome Stripey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Charliemarina

morning ladies :dance: im 9 weeks tomorrow if im honest i NEVER thought id get here but yay i have lol
got a busy day today doing nothing under OH's orders, he said he dont want me bleeding anymore and to sit down and relax, got admit now im not feeling so sick sitting down relaxing is getting real borrrring :( but i got my LO back keeping me up and down somewhat so im glad for that, she has a horrid cold too :( coughing and runny nose so she is not the happiest of children right now.
im now awaiting my daily mc donalds sausage and egg muffin with hot choc and hash brown, bless OH he leaves work every morning to bring them to me xxxxxxx
hope everyone is doing ok and all scans go well xxxxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

tinybutterfly said:


> copy/paste from other thread, scan result:
> 
> bc of the IVF my follicles are still bigger than normal, causing my uterus to be up higher than normal too,
> 
> but i can say that we are the proud parents of a "stripey" LOL
> no heartbeat though, doc said it was too early to see but i could swear i saw a
> white flickering when he moved that stick around, so i think i've seen the heart anyway
> 
> next scan to see the hb in 2 weeks, october 7 yay


hey hunnie, just to let u know i never saw first heart beat till 6+6, all scans b4 that just showed a sac and fetal pole, thats defo normal for ur stage, xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Damn you Patsy... i may have to go to Macs for lunch now!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Charliemarina said:


> hey hunnie, just to let u know i never saw first heart beat till 6+6, all scans b4 that just showed a sac and fetal pole, thats defo normal for ur stage, xxx

oh thankgod for that! thanks for sharing!

and rest well you!


----------



## Tulip

I wish Maccys delivered :D

Hope Marina feels better soon, Patsy xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

bc i have stripey-pride lol

don't blink, or you'll miss it haha
Stripey is the stretched bit of light grey next to the arrow
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/1stultrasoundb.jpg

and to make it obvious (is my guide for ppl who know nothing about it, not really aimed at you girls hehe)
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/1stultrasound.jpg


----------



## Tulip

haha awesome Noddy's Guide to early scans Kim!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

lol thanks... i should post the full size picture just for fun and giggles,
bc my ovaries are still big from the ivf, if i tilt the picture sideways it honestly looks like an alien holding a package hahahaha

see
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/alien.jpg


----------



## debgreasby

*waves* to Stripey


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

I'm pretty sure I felt the butterflys/bubbles in my belly today from Fatty, I can't believe it, really hope this is it, can't wait for scan next week so I can found out for sure that everything is still ok and dandy...!

xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

Chimpette said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm pretty sure I felt the butterflys/bubbles in my belly today from Fatty, I can't believe it, really hope this is it, can't wait for scan next week so I can found out for sure that everything is still ok and dandy...!
> 
> xxx

i have felt butterflies/bubbles for a little while now, and there isnt much difference in our due dates so i bet it is ur little baby moving around :happydance:


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Lianne, 

Excellent news, thanks for the confirmation. I thought I felt something a few weeks ago, but wasn't sure so only said it to my husband who gave me the I think you've lost it look, so haven't said anything else since about it.. haha!

Glad I'm not going mad....!

xxx


----------



## Beadette

TB - great news on seeing stripey! xx

Chimpette - yeay for feeling movement! I bet it is the most amazing feeling xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

Chimpette said:


> Hi Lianne,
> 
> Excellent news, thanks for the confirmation. I thought I felt something a few weeks ago, but wasn't sure so only said it to my husband who gave me the I think you've lost it look, so haven't said anything else since about it.. haha!
> 
> Glad I'm not going mad....!
> 
> xxx

i felt a few butterflies and bubbles around 13 weeks. every one kept sayin oh it cant be, but now they are the same feelngs just stronger so it must be baby lol 

wait til we get the kick in the ribs :haha:


----------



## mushmouth

Awww I can't wait to start Feeling things! I thought I had bubbles - then I passed gas! Lolol

TB-thanks for the lesson! Lol I had no idea what I was looking at without the lines! Congrats tho, looking good X


----------



## SmileyShazza

Chimpette I think I had my first flutter last night too. OH was stroking my tummy while we were watching a film and I felt a little flutter just a little way down from my belly button in the top of my tummy. I have not felt anything like that before and it really stood out as different from all the other twinges and cramps I've had so far. It only lasted maybe 10 seconds or so but it was a lovely feeling :)


----------



## braijackava

Yay I found baby on the doppler I got today!


----------



## parkgirl

Hi ladies. I hope everyone is doing well. MS is starting to ease up for me. Thankfully!! Only got sick once last night :dance:


----------



## EpdTTC

Hi girls!

Yay for good scans! Isn't Vickie finding out the gender today or tomorrow???

AFM-had a scare today. Had brown spotting. I haven't had any spotting for 5 weeks so it really freaked me out, especially since I had some aches last night. So I called my OB and the nurse told me to go to OB triage at the hospital. I did and the doc on call did a quick scan to check heart beat and movement-it was a little shitty portable ultrasound so I didn't get to see anything! and then she did a pelvic exam. Heartbeat and lots of movement. Upon pelvic exam, she saw a raw spot on cervix that looked like it had been bleeding. Cervix still tight and closed-says nothing to worry about. I was a freakin' nervous wreck! So glad all is ok.


----------



## debgreasby

Glad all is ok :)


----------



## Tulip

Happy 17 weeks Pippa!
Happy 16 weeks Perdita!
Happy 10 weeks Rebecca!
Happy 9 weeks Cesca, Patsy and Kabie!
Happy 6 weeks OhaiMummy and Croydon!

Scans today:
Vickie - gender scan :dance:
Lea (pinksnowball) - scan at fetal meds unit - good luck babes xx


----------



## Beadette

Good luck for those with scans xxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I can't believe i've reached 9 weeks!!!!!

I woke up this morning convinced I wasn't pregnant after a series of dreams where I kept getting BFNs, but a quick prod of my boobs made me think hopefully I still am. My nausea is fading which is good cause I feel human again, but bad because I start to panic.

I wish my 12 week scan letter would come through!

Good luck to the girls with scans today xx


----------



## mommy2be2011x

*I Love this CLub  *gives me confidence everytime I stop by!! Will be getting my first scan Finally!! Next Wednesday!! Hope It's a good one either way I will let you all know! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

omg your first scan, what a patience! you must pretty much die from curiousity right now hehe


good luck scan girls!

*vickie*, are you telling what they said at gender scan?


----------



## mommy2be2011x

*Lol Yeah ! they have made me wait and wait and wait no i just need to see my lil one to know everything is ok! Can't wait to hear the heartbeat too  yay! *
*
Good Luck on all scans as well* :hugs:


----------



## Chimpette

Morning Ladies,

Well I have to say I'm smiling for ear to ear today... I was doing my hair in the mirror, looked down and thought what the hell.... my stomach has well and truly popped, I'll try and post a picture later (I'm at work at the moment). I look huge... I know they say your bigger with your 2nd, and I have to say I'm so happy about it... haha!

Gives me courage that everything is ok, can't wait for my 16 week midwife appointment tomorrow and hopefully will be able to hear the heartbeat.. I'm so excited.

Good luck with everyone's scans and can't wait to hear what Vickie is having...!

xx


----------



## debgreasby

Forgot to mention I'm seeing my MW today .. nothing special but she said i could have extra appointments if i wanted them. Thought it would be nice to check in after the positive scan. So, appointment at 1.30 :)


----------



## Lianne1986

i dont have my 16 week appointment until next week because i had an appointment with my consultnant this week :(


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> omg your first scan, what a patience! you must pretty much die from curiousity right now hehe
> 
> 
> good luck scan girls!
> 
> *vickie*, are you telling what they said at gender scan?

Ooooh definitely. Can't keep that secret. I can't believe it's over 9.5 hours till my scan.

I will also be announcing on facebook and to family who still have no idea I am pregnant lol. I don't think I have you on facebook though xxx



Lianne1986 said:


> i dont have my 16 week appointment until next week because i had an appointment with my consultnant this week :(

I don't have mine until 17 weeks either. Too busy this week apparently


----------



## Lianne1986

my consultant was very nice tho (1st time i had met him) the only reason im so desperate for my midwifes appointment is so i could hear babays heartbeat and know everything is ok, i told him how paranoid i had been so let me listen to the heartbeat!

i was very shocked tht baby was just inder my belly button lol :)

good luck with scans 2day x


----------



## sequeena

Good luck for the scans and MW appointments today xx

I'm seeing my doc tomorrow and asking for a blood test. I suppose we'll just take it from there.

My boobs are changing girls, they're getting larger on the sides and have a large had lump inside them :wacko:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ that's the milk glands getting bigger, yay!


vicky, i'll pm you my name since i can't find you through my BnB friends :)


----------



## sequeena

tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ that's the milk glands getting bigger, yay!
> 
> 
> vicky, i'll pm you my name since i can't find you through my BnB friends :)

Is it?! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## MissMaternal

Vickie i can't wait to hear what you're having!! I still think :girl:!!!!!

Debs thats great that the MW is seeing you for extra appointments!

AFM, well it would have been Freya's due date today. I can't believe it's come around so quick. We are going to get some pretty pink flowers and take them up to her grave, then go for a meal (probably a carvery, yum!). I wanted to get a chinese lantern to let go into the sky but i can't find anywhere around here that sells them :( So i might just get a baby girl balloon instead :) xx


----------



## sequeena

MissMaternal said:


> Vickie i can't wait to hear what you're having!! I still think :girl:!!!!!
> 
> Debs thats great that the MW is seeing you for extra appointments!
> 
> AFM, well it would have been Freya's due date today. I can't believe it's come around so quick. We are going to get some pretty pink flowers and take them up to her grave, then go for a meal (probably a carvery, yum!). I wanted to get a chinese lantern to let go into the sky but i can't find anywhere around here that sells them :( So i might just get a baby girl balloon instead :) xx

:hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Right so I did a little experiment this morning because I've been noticing my sickness seems to be worse when I take my pregnacare vitamin and i've been taking it at night for the last 5 days (because I was concerned I was puking it up in the day) and haven't been sick at work.

So I took my vitamin with my breakfast and low and behold by 9:30am I was in the loos at work!

So now I'll have to take the vitamin in the evening I guess straight before I go to bed. I've been taking it at 7pm with dinner and feeling really rough when I should be enjoying my time with hubby so I figure just before bed is a good shout.

Now I worry though all my sickness I thought was good hormones was all camouflage!!!!


----------



## roonsma

GOOD LUCK for all the scans and MW appt's today! xx

Big hugs to MissMaternal:hugs:

PRgirl, i agree those vitamins make me super pukey too(and strange yellow pee?)

Had my MW appt this morn, all really good BP still low(hoping it stays down) and a beautiful HB!! Back in 2 weeks to check BP again

Hi to all xx :happydance:


----------



## Charliemarina

pr_girl ur right no need to experiment,as u know i suffer from SERIOUS sickness enough to put me in hosp a few weeks back for rehydration, now i told the MW i took pregnacare and she told me to stop taking them as they DO irritate the stomach only to take folic acid alone which will actually help the sickness not irritate alot apparently alot of the sickness is due to low folic acid levels, iv found this to be true and i not taking my pregnacare till 12 weeks u dont actually need them till placenta takes over anyways as its only then that u are giving baby everything from u, b4 12 weeks baby uses yolk sac to feed on ;), hope this helps hunny :)

AFM....:dance: im 9 weeks today, back is aching and oh my has my little belly just popped out over night its soooo cute lol :blush: 
this is my third baby so come 9 - 10 weeks it normally does start to show :dance: lol xxxx

hope all scans go well update us girls on them please xxxxx


EDIT: just realised my ticker has moved up a piccy we now have a fetus omg yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Big kisses to Sarah and her darling Freya today :kiss:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

See I was told by my midwife (I didn't talk to her about sickness because I didn't realise the pregnacare was the trigger) that I from 12 weeks I didn't have to take any pregnancy vitamins at all!!


----------



## Firedancer41

prgirl_cesca said:


> See I was told by my midwife (I didn't talk to her about sickness because I didn't realise the pregnacare was the trigger) that I from 12 weeks I didn't have to take any pregnancy vitamins at all!!

Ooh, honey, I don't think that's very wise advice.
Esp. for folic acid, which is a B vitamin; pregnant women need significantly higher doses and folic acid prevents neural tube defects, as well as vitamin D, calcium, iron...If they are making you ill, can you see if there's a different brand you can try that you may tolerate better?
Whole food-based supplements are preferable over synthetic-they are tolerated better and the body better absorbs the nutrients. Synthetics are often derived from petroleum by-products (ick!) And stay away from the gummy variety...


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ it's odd really...
my fertility specialist hasn't mentionned taking vitamines or folic acid etc once.
he doesn't prescribe it, only if your bloodwork shows the levels are low
but we can take them if it makes us feel better, but we don't have to

and that coming from the man who has one of the highest succes rates in europe
in making babies, it completely confuzzled me haha.

so yeah, i take the vitamines/folic acid i have but only on days where i know i didn't get enough of it in me,
because they make my sickness worse (and already having all-day-sickness, that's no fun)


----------



## jenny25

hi girls just to let you know i am still here just really not well the now im on antibiotics for a uti and a raised white blood cells no clue what that is and i have a cold sore throat and chest feels heavy and all scratchy think aarron has passed on what he had so maybe this is why i have been feeling moany 

aarron has to get his tonsils out girls the ent doc said its a must which is cool he said aarron should be fine to back to school on monday in the mean time i have that meeting tomorrow with the school @ 3.30 so if anyone can give me any tips or advice please feel free too 

how is everyone today? xxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Firedancer41 said:


> If they are making you ill, can you see if there's a different brand you can try that you may tolerate better?

I'm just going to take the pregnacare at night right before I go to bed, hopefully that'll do the trick :thumbup: And then after 12 weeks I'm going to go on a standard multivitamin, I think the pregnancy specific ones (minus the folic acid which you don't need after 12 weeks) are a bit of a money con to be honest!

My midwife must be rubbish then, telling me I don't need vitamins from 2nd trimester onwards, and she also told me my downs screening bloods & scan can be done from 11 weeks but hospital told me its from 12 weeks only!!!!

I got my scan letter through and it's not for AGES, when I'm 13 weeks!! :nope: So I rang up the hospital and said I have two weeks off work from 11-12 weeks and I need it during then, so I have it booked bang on 12 weeks to the day on 14th October.

I'm worried they'll put me behind (although they didn't on my early scan and I got my peak on the CBFM at CD15 so pretty regular) but she said on the phone if I turn out to be 11+5 or something then they'll just rescan me. Which is good!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

FFS, just been online and turns out you CAN have the nuchal screening from 11 weeks.

WHY DO THEY ALL TELL YOU DIFFERENT THINGS!!!! I'M 26 YEARS OLD AND HAVE A DEGREE AND NEVER BEEN SO CONFUSED IN MY LIFE!!!!!!


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: Sarah

All boringly normal at my MW appointment, although did get a prescription for Peptac so i can indulge my craving for orange juice and combat the inevitable heartburn!
My downs risk is 1:410 so all is good.

Next appointment 14th October :)


----------



## MEJOY

Luckily my prenatal vitamins don't make me sick, but my doctor said a lot of patients can't find one that doesn't make them sick so she has them take 2 Flinestone vitamins a day :shrug:

Hope everyone is doing well today :flower: I am not, I feel like total crap, but that's a good thing right :wacko:


----------



## vickyd

Cesca i had the NT scan at 11w3d so you definately can have it before 12 weeks.

My doc only recommends folic acid and if after blood tests you need it, some iron.


----------



## tinybutterfly

prgirl_cesca said:


> WHY DO THEY ALL TELL YOU DIFFERENT THINGS!!!! I'M 26 YEARS OLD AND HAVE A DEGREE AND NEVER BEEN SO CONFUSED IN MY LIFE!!!!!!

lol i feel similar

if in doubt though i use my SIL/friends account to acces the uni database and search for scientific articles :flower:


----------



## sequeena

How long do you keep taking the folic acid? I'm still taking mine... do I stop at a certain point or just keep taking it until baby comes?


----------



## Tulip

sequeena said:


> How long do you keep taking the folic acid? I'm still taking mine... do I stop at a certain point or just keep taking it until baby comes?

Take it until you start 2nd tri but if it doesn't give you ill-effects you can take it the whole way through (it does other things than build the neural tube) x


----------



## Firedancer41

sequeena said:


> How long do you keep taking the folic acid? I'm still taking mine... do I stop at a certain point or just keep taking it until baby comes?

Do you take a separate folic acid supp? I take a B Complex which gives me an additional 400IU to what is in my multi. I don't take prenatals.


----------



## sequeena

Tulip said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> How long do you keep taking the folic acid? I'm still taking mine... do I stop at a certain point or just keep taking it until baby comes?
> 
> Take it until you start 2nd tri but if it doesn't give you ill-effects you can take it the whole way through (it does other things than build the neural tube) xClick to expand...

Thanks hun xxx



Firedancer41 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> How long do you keep taking the folic acid? I'm still taking mine... do I stop at a certain point or just keep taking it until baby comes?
> 
> Do you take a separate folic acid supp? I take a B Complex which gives me an additional 400IU to what is in my multi. I don't take prenatals.Click to expand...

I'm not taking prenatals either. Not at the minute anyway. I'm taking folic acid but it also has calcium and Vit D.

Folic acid: 400ug
Vit D: 7.5ug
Calcium 800mg

Should I be taking more? :wacko:


----------



## Vickieh1981

prgirl_cesca said:


> I'm just going to take the pregnacare at night right before I go to bed, hopefully that'll do the trick :thumbup: And then after 12 weeks I'm going to go on a standard multivitamin, I think the pregnancy specific ones (minus the folic acid which you don't need after 12 weeks) are a bit of a money con to be honest!
> 
> My midwife must be rubbish then, telling me I don't need vitamins from 2nd trimester onwards, and she also told me my downs screening bloods & scan can be done from 11 weeks but hospital told me its from 12 weeks only!!!!
> 
> I got my scan letter through and it's not for AGES, when I'm 13 weeks!! :nope: So I rang up the hospital and said I have two weeks off work from 11-12 weeks and I need it during then, so I have it booked bang on 12 weeks to the day on 14th October.
> 
> I'm worried they'll put me behind (although they didn't on my early scan and I got my peak on the CBFM at CD15 so pretty regular) but she said on the phone if I turn out to be 11+5 or something then they'll just rescan me. Which is good!!

I don't think your mw is rubbish. You don't need them from 2nd trimester unless you are lacking in things and you can have the NT from 11 weeks.

Please DO NOT take standard vitamins. They have vitamin A that can cause big problems in pregnancy which the pregnancy ones don't have.



sequeena said:


> How long do you keep taking the folic acid? I'm still taking mine... do I stop at a certain point or just keep taking it until baby comes?

Until 12 weeks xx


----------



## Charliemarina

i only take folic acid at the moment as iv been told by MW but i will be taking prenatals once im 12 weeks and stopping the folic acid.....the prenatals have folic in them so i will still be getting that till baby is born i dont really need it but it wont harm by taking it and it helps nausea also i have been told.
i used pregnacare with both my kids but this time im using sanatogen prenatals.

today my back is killing me but with belly growing and with being here twice b4 hand i know it normal, i also produce to much relaxin which doesnt help and by 20 weeks my SPD will kick in due to this also....oh its going to be so much fun, but i have my dream genie pillow and support belt at the ready, i find they help LOADS :)

Debs great news at MW today, only few more weeks and i be going for my first MW app for booking in which takes FOREVER and a day but only got do it once and having all my bloods done then on 13th its 12 week scan time :wohoo:, iv had 4 scans uptill now which is fab but all for bleeding reasons so not fun awaiting to see the baby but its great wen u see the beat and cry with relief. xxxxxxx


----------



## mislaww

Hey ladies! Hope you're all well.

Good luck on the scans, ladies! You must just be dying with anticipation, Mommy2be...

Big hugs to Sarah. :hugs:

As for prenatals, I'm fascinated by the difference in advice given in different countries! Here, the general advice is take a pre-natal multi (with folic acid) throughout pregnancy. In fact, many doctors recommend taking it throughout your childbearing years. I've been on them for years, am on them now, and will be on them for years more!

The other recommendation is giant amounts of Vitamin D. Giant. Like between 2000 and 4000 IU - although Health Canada recommends just 400 IU. I finally settled on 2000 IU (mine taste like chocolate, so yay!) Look this up or talk to your doctors ladies - high doses of vitamin D are strongly associated with lower risk of schizophrenia and other behavioural issues, and also lower risk of birth complications. Given the cold winters here, though, natural vitamin D is a bit harder to come by!

It's usually the iron that makes you ill. So, you can take individual supplements and skip iron if iron consumption isn't a problem for you (I have a kind of genetic anemia, so I'm out of luck there!). You can also split the pill and take them 2 different times of the day. Always take it with a full stomach - an empty stomach will make you feel nauseous!

Prgirl - I hear you!!! I have 2 degrees and figuring all this stuff has almost become a full time job! Speaking of a job, perhaps I should get back to work?


----------



## braijackava

I have been taking a prenatal since we started trying to get pregnant 2 years ago. The only new thing the doc has me on is DHA? I guess its good for babies brain and your supposed to take it when you breastfeed to. I take them both before bed and dont have any issues. But MS has been pretty non existant for me this pregnancy.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## mislaww

I'm on DHA too - so gross because mine aren't concentrated at all. In addition to the giant vitamin pill, I take 3 giant fish oil pills (don't worry, not liver oil!). Each one makes me gag...


----------



## braijackava

Oh and I was going to ask if anyone has had problems with their sciatic nerve causing them pain? My lower right back is killing me. Doctor said the uterus is pinching the nerve. I guess I can get physical therapy for it according to my doctor. I might take them up on that, maybe it includes a massage! Haha

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Wow what a minefield!

I'll wait until the midwife bloods come back, but when I had my full blood done after my recent MC the doctor told me although I wasn't anaemic, I did have slightly low iron levels so I don't really want to cut out the iron really. Gah, it's so annoying. I used to eat loads of red meat too but now I can only have it well done I don't eat as much, plus I've gone right off meat as it makes me feel sick.

I'm going to try it right before bed and have some fruit & biscuits at the same time to line my stomach and see what happens.


----------



## mislaww

Ouch - that doesn't sound fun at all! I'm a big fan of physio - I've used it for skiing and running injuries and wound up in better form than before the injury. I hope it helps you!


----------



## MEJOY

braijackava said:


> Oh and I was going to ask if anyone has had problems with their sciatic nerve causing them pain? My lower right back is killing me. Doctor said the uterus is pinching the nerve. I guess I can get physical therapy for it according to my doctor. I might take them up on that, maybe it includes a massage! Haha
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png

YES! My right lower back had been killing me at times!! Awww a massage sounds sooo good right now......

I know it is crazy mislaww how different each country is about vitamins:wacko:....I have been on prenatals while trying and will take them after while breastfeeding also. It's one of the very first questions my doctor asked me, if I was taking a prenatal vitamin. She did suggest adding DHA but said it's a "new thing" and I could add it or not....haven't yet because I have been pretty lucky with ms so far and prenatals not making me sick so.....


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hope everyone is well

had my scan today, the NT was 1.3mm (anything under 2.5mm low risk) so thats good, had bloods took (took 5 attempts) too get combined test results monday

i didnt get a pic :cry: he basically said i was too fat to get a good picture :grr:
tbh i was just soo relieved that the NT was good i wasnt to bothered till after :cry:

my new edd is the 4th april so im one day ahead, i might try and get a scan for around 17 weeks, or try private they might spend a bit more time on me


----------



## tinybutterfly

what? that's a reason to deny you a picture? ugh, how unfair!
if you can see it on the screen, you can get it in a picture,
sigh, some ppl!!!

glad you're well otherwise and fingers crossed for good results!!!


----------



## sequeena

Pinksnowball said:


> hope everyone is well
> 
> had my scan today, the NT was 1.3mm (anything under 2.5mm low risk) so thats good, had bloods took (took 5 attempts) too get combined test results monday
> 
> i didnt get a pic :cry: he basically said i was too fat to get a good picture :grr:
> tbh i was just soo relieved that the NT was good i wasnt to bothered till after :cry:
> 
> my new edd is the 4th april so im one day ahead, i might try and get a scan for around 17 weeks, or try private they might spend a bit more time on me

OMG! :growlmad: You poor thing, what a horrible NT! :hugs: I'm so glad everything is ok hun but so pissed off for you!


----------



## sequeena

AFM just realised banana milkshake is not something I should drink right now. Feel like I'm going to hurl.


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'll drink that for ya nomnomnomnomnom


----------



## sequeena

tinybutterfly said:


> i'll drink that for ya nomnomnomnomnom

ewwww!!! Strange as I was in love with it a few days ago :(


----------



## mislaww

pink, that's just terrible about the sonographer! And absurd. Sorry, hon! But more importantly, yay! on a good result. What a relief!

I was just very naughty and ate a ginormous plate of takeout chinese food. Not the good kind from chinatown, but the bad kind from a food court. I was sort of a good girl and got 2 vegetable dishes...but also the deep fried ginger beef and 2 dumplings. God help me I'm just so damned hungry!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

How are all you ladies? I've been missing for a bit, not been able to get on laptop very much.

Cant believe im 10 weeks today :o each day feels like a year, but when i look back its went quite fast :) next scan on sunday so FX'ed :) x


----------



## MissMaternal

Mummy2Angel, i totally agree, when i look back i realise how quickly time has gone!

Damn, i was hoping to come on here and see how Vickie's gender scan went, but she's got an evening appointment! Does anyone know what time her scan is/was? I'm so excited lol...

We have had a lovely day remembering Freya on her due date. We went and got some gorgeous flowers, and took them to her grave and took a few pictures. Then we went for a carvery (yum yum) and then we bought a chinese lantern (i found somewhere that sold them ,yay) and we took it to the park near us and lit it, and we set it free at 19:36 (the time Freya was born on 9th May) So it's been a good day.

Also, a friend of ours is an artist, and as a late birthday present for me, OH got in contact with her, and she painted a lovely picture for me in memory of Freya. It's all in pearly silvers and pinks, and it's a big star like the one i have in my tattoo for her, and behind the star it's got swirly lines which look a bit like angel wings. It's so beautiful :cloud9: Now i'm watching OH attemping to pin it up on the wall lol....

Hope everyone is ok...HURRY UP VICKIE!!!! :haha:xx


----------



## Tulip

Oh Sarah that painting sounds lovely. I have Ruby's candle lit today, will say a little wish for Freya when I blow it out tonight xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Thanks Tulip, it is so amazing, the lady who painted it really is talented. 
Oh thankyou for saying a wish for her :) If you don't mind me asking, how far along were you when you lost Ruby? Ruby was on my name list btw, it's gorgeous :cloud9:

xx


----------



## mislaww

All sounds lovely, Sarah. I'm sure Freya is smiling right now :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Vickie - hurry up and let us know what flavour you are having!!!

As for pre-natals - they are very important, especially if nausea means you are not getting a varied diet. 

Folic acid is the obvious main one but the body needs extra vits at this time. Don't take normal multi-vits as the Vit A is dangerous to the baby. Vit D is advised in this country now too. We are not getting enough from sunlight and there is an increase in bone problems in babies born in the last few years. Rickets is making a comeback!

My MW advised me to take a pre-natal vit throughout. Have on a full stomach and they wont make you sick. They don't have to be expensive - the asda own brand ones contain the same as pregnacare and I got a box of 30 for a £1 last week!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I am back from my scan. I am having a beautiful perfect baby girl.

I am so thrilled.

Not so thrilled however that having waited for this moment for 16 weeks I now can't announce as facebook has gone down :-(


----------



## Beadette

Vickie - I'm so pleased! Yeay I guessed pink x x x x


----------



## sequeena

Congratulations Vickie!!! X


----------



## mislaww

Aww...congrats! I think almost all of us picked team pink for you Vickie! 

Who's next to get a gender scan? 

I am contemplating team yellow all of a sudden. I'm surprised - I always wanted to find out in advance!


----------



## laura.x.x

Can i join? im 5 weeks pregnant after a missed miscarriage and a late miscarriage at 15 weeks! due May 26th! terrified, going to wait until we know the sex at 16 weeks then announce it, wont be able to enjoy this pregnancy at all till then i think xx


----------



## Beadette

team yellow baby x


----------



## Vickieh1981

laura.x.x said:


> Can i join? im 5 weeks pregnant after a missed miscarriage and a late miscarriage at 15 weeks! due May 26th! terrified, going to wait until we know the sex at 16 weeks then announce it, wont be able to enjoy this pregnancy at all till then i think xx

Awww hun. I recognise you from m/c forum. I am thrilled that you can join us.


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

A bit on the AWOL side trying to juggle everything life is throwing at me (including eating a bad sandwich at a cafe that just about did me in and made me nervous for my inner child - blurg). We passed the 10 week goalpost :happydance: this past Tuesday, have our next ultrasound slotted for October 14th (Can't wait! Can't wait!), and the next Doc's appointment the following day, so it'll be a busy baby week, especially since we'll be telling my parents then too. We told my brother yesterday, and he's thrilled. They're having their first little one just a few months before us, so it'll be lovely to have our babies around the same age.

Prenatals: I've been on multis, folic acid & additional iron for the 2 years we were trying to conceive, then switched to prenatals as soon as we knew we were pregnant, but I throw in the extra iron sups when I haven't had enough in my diet - I ran low last time. It's hard when your tummy's off though.

Back pain: When I was pregnant with my son, we rented a TENS unit for a really decent monthly price, and it did wonders. They're safe for pregnancy and some women use them at the end for labor pains as well. 

Very, very best of luck, clarity, and relief to all the upcoming scanees (and yay for your pink tinted one Vickie!) - fingers crossed tight for everyone, especially anyone having flashback fears from before, it's hard not to let the worry seep in. Every day brings us closer.

And off topic, but I could totally go for one of those banana dealies right now... slurp.


----------



## SmileyShazza

:hugs: Miss Maternal I hope today hasn't been too hard for you, it sounds as if you have spent the day remembering Freya in a lovely way. Your picture sounds gorgeous - what a talented friend you have :)

Vickie hooray for team pink :happydance: fab photos :thumbup:

Welcome Laura :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

yay for a girl!!! congrats vickie... and i agree about facebook, so pants


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oh and I texted my Dad and brothers to let them know I am pregnant and having a baby girl and none even replied.

Missmaternal - I am so sorry. I missed your post. I hope today was as gentle as possible. I dreaded Isabellas due date, it's good once that's passed. Floaty kisses to Freya xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Thanks Vickie - i hope it will start to get easier now it's done.

Oh wow it is a girl!!! I thought it was....congratulations!!!!! :pink: xxx


----------



## sequeena

Vickieh1981 said:


> Oh and I texted my Dad and brothers to let them know I am pregnant and having a baby girl and none even replied.
> 
> Missmaternal - I am so sorry. I missed your post. I hope today was as gentle as possible. I dreaded Isabellas due date, it's good once that's passed. Floaty kisses to Freya xxx

:hugs:


----------



## MissMaternal

Grrr Facebook is RUBBISH!! :(


----------



## debgreasby

Hugest congrats Vickie xxx


----------



## braijackava

Yay congrats vickie!


----------



## roonsma

BIG CONGRATULATIONS for your lovely little girl, i'm truly chuffed for you Vickie.xxxxxx:happydance:


----------



## EpdTTC

It's good to hear that other girls that are about as far along as me are also having back pain and big bellies already. Well not "good", but you know what I mean-it makes me feel normal. I just figured it was because I am overweight, but maybe it is normal already for this stage of the game. When I teach, I find myself leaning on the desk a lot! I finally told my Dean and department chair and students that I am pregnant so at least I can just be honest now!

Aww Sarah, I'm so glad that your day with Freya turned out lovely. The painting sounds beautiful.

Jenny-Sorry you are feeling so poorly. Hope you and Aaron both feel better soon.

Pink-congrats on good results but how rude! I am a bigger girl and I have always gotten pics at my scans! 

The difference in advice about prenatals is amazing! My gyno had me on prenatals for a good 6-12 months BEFORE trying to conceive and I will be on them throughout pregnancy and probably during breast feeding. 

Congrats on your good news too Deb!

Bumpy-congrats on surpassing 10 weeks! Big yay!

Welcome Laura and congrats! It is hard to relax and enjoy the pregnancy, we can all vouch for that, but we'll be here to help you through it!

Hurray for a baby girl Vickie! How exciting! Cool scan pics, although I must admit I had a little trouble telling what was what. Even if family isn't excited, we all sure are! Sorry they aren't more supportive sweetie, that sucks.


----------



## eclipse_xo

Congrats Vickie on the little girl !!! =)

.. I book my next u/s Tuesday. Im way too excited to find out if im having a little girl or boy !! I hope its a girl >.<


----------



## petitpas

Tulip, I hate to leave but I've just had a d&c :cry:


----------



## braijackava

So sorry petitpas, your in my thoughts.


----------



## braijackava

I am bigger also, and this is my 4th baby. So I already look 6 months pregnant,


----------



## Tulip

MissMaternal said:


> Thanks Tulip, it is so amazing, the lady who painted it really is talented.
> Oh thankyou for saying a wish for her :) If you don't mind me asking, how far along were you when you lost Ruby? Ruby was on my name list btw, it's gorgeous :cloud9:
> 
> xx

Of course I don't mind, I'm so proud of her. She was 12+3 when she was diagnosed with Acrania - the top and back of her skull hadn't grown, a neural tube defect. It meant that the amniotic fluid was attacking and slowly destroying her little brain. On the screen she was fitting over and over again, it was horrific. 

Now you see the reason for my Folic Acid crusades :)


----------



## Tulip

petitpas said:


> Tulip, I hate to leave but I've just had a d&c :cry:

Darling. I've said it elsewhere and i'll spam every thread on the forum if I have to. I love you and wish I could be right there with you. Lots of kisses to you and Frogmella. I hope you can come home soon :cry: xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

:cry: Pip, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Take care x


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Vickieh1981 said:


> I am back from my scan. I am having a beautiful perfect baby girl.

:happydance: Congratulations !


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Vick, I knew it! Ooh I get to add some colours to the front page! :D Hope you like your new ticker xxxx


----------



## sequeena

petitpas :hugs: I am so very sorry :cry:






AFM Well if I'd OV'd as normal AF would have been due today... she's not here thank god and I'm constipated which is GOOD. However it's only just gone 7am so she's got all day :( I'm ringing my doctor at 8am and hopefully I'll get an appointment for 9am xx


----------



## Tulip

Happy 17 weeks Lisa!
Happy 16 weeks Vickie & Juste!
Happy 14 weeks Hayley!
Happy 11 weeks Siobhan!
Happy 10 weeks Jenny!
Happy 9 weeks Swanny and Brandi!
Happy 5 weeks FierceAngel! 

Not heard from Clo for a couple of days and she's not posted anywhere. Hope her scan went OK 
xxx


----------



## debgreasby

So sorry Petitpas... you are in my thoughts xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

So sorry petipas - awful news hope you are recovering ok - lots of love xxxx


----------



## jenny25

im so sorry hunny :(:(

vicki congrats on team pink hunny :D

today is the day that i kick off with the school , you know paul and i have even argued about it why is it men dont understand the school blah well im not gonna argue no more im gonna get it delt with today and lets hope they listen if anyone has advice or tips please share :)

debs sorry i didnt get to speak to you yesterday hun ive just been croak but happy your mw appointment went well xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

So sorry petitpas xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 10 weeks jenny!!! you go get them tiger!


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh no (((petitpas))) so sorry to hear that.


----------



## jenny25

i still have 6 1/2 hours to wait , im so glad paul got today off i know me and him should not be arguing about it but arghhhh i think he doesnt understand sometimes but hey today we will get it sorted x


----------



## Beadette

Pip I'm devastated! So gutted for you - love and hugs xxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

so sorry petitpas. sending you :hugs: and love xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

EpdTTC said:


> It's good to hear that other girls that are about as far along as me are also having back pain and big bellies already. Well not "good", but you know what I mean-it makes me feel normal. I just figured it was because I am overweight, but maybe it is normal already for this stage of the game. When I teach, I find myself leaning on the desk a lot! I finally told my Dean and department chair and students that I am pregnant so at least I can just be honest now!
> 
> Hurray for a baby girl Vickie! How exciting! Cool scan pics, although I must admit I had a little trouble telling what was what. Even if family isn't excited, we all sure are! Sorry they aren't more supportive sweetie, that sucks.

Really? I could see it so clearly. I guess maybe because people expect to see normal scans and not 3d ones.



petitpas said:


> Tulip, I hate to leave but I've just had a d&c :cry:

I am so so sorry. I feel awful for you xx



Tulip said:


> Congratulations Vick, I knew it! Ooh I get to add some colours to the front page! :D Hope you like your new ticker xxxx

Awww sweetie. I cried when I saw that. It's just perfect thank you xxx


----------



## Charliemarina

:hug: petitpas im so sorry to hear that this has happened to u :(

AFM was up all night with tooth ache i always seem to get them in pregnancy they drive me insane :hissy:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Pip am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Saw my doctor and I put myself in the pregnancy book. The midwife will pick it up on Thursday (damn!! Missed her by one day!) and then ring me either at the end of next week or the beginning of the week after.

I went to the toilet afterwards, wiped no blood but checked my cervix (as usual) and came out with a load of cm and brown blood.... started worrying, saw the physio with OH (his back his hurting - he had a crash in 2007), went to Morrisons and checked again. Wiped a bit more pink this time, checked cervix same again. FREAKING OUT.

Just got home, wiped nothing, nothing inside either but my temperature is sky high. I didn't even need a thermometer as my finger was scorching!!

So I don't know how much longer I'll be here. I'm going to cling on until the very end. How cruel though, I'll have to go through the embarrassment of ringing the doctors and asking them to take me off the list. It's not fair :cry:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ you don't know that yet, spotting is sooo common in early pregnancy
and you only get the brownish stuff etc when you poke your cervix, not just like that (except that one time).
the cervix is sensitive now, there's alot more blood going to that area now and it's more prone to bleeding as it is aka without poking

relax, call your gp or whatever medic you feel comfy with to talk about it


----------



## sequeena

tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ you don't know that yet, spotting is sooo common in early pregnancy
> and you only get the brownish stuff etc when you poke your cervix, not just like that (except that one time).
> the cervix is sensitive now, there's alot more blood going to that area now and it's more prone to bleeding as it is aka without poking
> 
> relax, call your gp or whatever medic you feel comfy with to talk about it

Thanks hun, I'm trying to stay positive and OH is doing his best to keep my hopes up. I will just wait and see.. done all this before sadly so I know what to expect. Hopefully it doesn't happen x


----------



## mislaww

Petipas, I'm so very sorry to hear your news. Please take very good care of yourself.

Thinking of you.

:hugs:


----------



## OHaiMommy

I'm out! Another MC, so remove me from May 19.

I'm going in on the 6th (my birthday) for tests. Got to try to figure out if there's anything wrong because that is three MC in one year. :nope:


----------



## sequeena

OHaiMommy said:


> I'm out! Another MC, so remove me from May 19.
> 
> I'm going in on the 6th (my birthday) for tests. Got to try to figure out if there's anything wrong because that is three MC in one year. :nope:

I am so very sorry :cry: :hugs: Take good care of yourself xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sequeena - firstly stop digging around up there https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/eusa_naughty.gif I know it is hard to resist, I did it myself and got told off for it but you will only stress yourself out.

After I got my bfp about four or five days afterwards when AF should've been due I had some brown/pink spotting. Like you it wasn't apparent unless I went looking for it up there :blush: It worried me and like you, I immediately thought it was over but it never amounted to anything it was just a bit of spotting - probably late implantation bleeding.

Try not to worry and stop prodding about :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

SmileyShazza said:


> Sequeena - firstly stop digging around up there https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/eusa_naughty.gif I know it is hard to resist, I did it myself and got told off for it but you will only stress yourself out.
> 
> After I got my bfp about four or five days afterwards when AF should've been due I had some brown/pink spotting. Like you it wasn't apparent unless I went looking for it up there :blush: It worried me and like you, I immediately thought it was over but it never amounted to anything it was just a bit of spotting - probably late implantation bleeding.
> 
> Try not to worry and stop prodding about :hugs:

Thank you :hugs: It was the pink blood that scares me the most :( I promise not to poke about again x


----------



## SmileyShazza

sequeena said:


> Thank you :hugs: It was the pink blood that scares me the most :( I promise not to poke about again x

Mine went pink for a bit too - it is scary but as long as it doesn't become bright red I wouldn't worry too much.

Easier said than done though I know :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Sorry to hear your news Petipas and ohaiMummy. Sendin g you both lots of love and gentle :hug:

Vickie- ignore my requests for your update on the other thread! hurrah for team :pink: :wohoo: I can see the three lines clearly! how lovely are the 3D images!!!

AFM- just waiting for my scan on Thursday. We find out the Gender then. I had a dream last night we found out it was a boy- is this a premonition?

I am way bigger than I should be for 15 weeks. I have had three pregnancies in the past year but all MC/Ectopic. Could I still be big for my stage :shrug:

Am on and off internet this weekend so sorry for being slow and missing some posts. I hope everyone is ok :hug:

Minimin


----------



## sequeena

SmileyShazza said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :hugs: It was the pink blood that scares me the most :( I promise not to poke about again x
> 
> Mine went pink for a bit too - it is scary but as long as it doesn't become bright red I wouldn't worry too much.
> 
> Easier said than done though I know :hugs:Click to expand...

I feel a lot better now :hugs: 

I still can't believe I missed the midwife by one day!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Minimin said:


> Sorry to hear your news Petipas and ohaiMummy. Sendin g you both lots of love and gentle :hug:
> 
> Vickie- ignore my requests for your update on the other thread! hurrah for team :pink: :wohoo: I can see the three lines clearly! how lovely are the 3D images!!!
> 
> AFM- just waiting for my scan on Thursday. We find out the Gender then. I had a dream last night we found out it was a boy- is this a premonition?
> 
> I am way bigger than I should be for 15 weeks. I have had three pregnancies in the past year but all MC/Ectopic. Could I still be big for my stage :shrug:
> 
> Am on and off internet this weekend so sorry for being slow and missing some posts. I hope everyone is ok :hug:
> 
> Minimin

Thanks hun. I've had boy and girl dreams. I don't think it means anything other than you are wondering.

I thought the 3d images were good and really clear too but nobody seems to see her precious face. :dohh:


----------



## Minimin

Vickie I cab definitely see her gorgeous face in the second picture babe. I have been googling images and checking scans on u tube though :shy: so I may see it easily. Earlier in pregnancy I had girl dreams too :lol: so ure right.. I'm just wondering:)

are you thinking of names babe ?


----------



## roonsma

So sorry Petipas and OHai, sending you :hugs: x

Sequeena i'm sure it'll all be fine hun! :hugs: x


----------



## debgreasby

So sorry Ohai x


----------



## lovehearts

im so sorry OHia and petipas x


----------



## MEJOY

Petitpas and Ohai, I am so sorry. Thinking of you :cry:

Laura, Welcome :flower:

Vickie...YAY team Pink! :pink:

AFM: I won't get to find out the gender until 21 weeks!!! At least that's when the nurse told me my next scan would be :shrug: I go back to the doctor on Oct 12, I will be 13 weeks, it's just a check up and listen to heartbeat, no ultrasound:nope:....


----------



## Vickieh1981

Minimin said:


> Vickie I cab definitely see her gorgeous face in the second picture babe. I have been googling images and checking scans on u tube though :shy: so I may see it easily. Earlier in pregnancy I had girl dreams too :lol: so ure right.. I'm just wondering:)
> 
> are you thinking of names babe ?

I can see it easily. She is laying her head into her placenta.

I think I have got the name sorted but I never share until baby is born xx


----------



## Beadette

I see her face Vickie! She's lovely xxx


----------



## EpdTTC

My deepest heartfelt sympathy to Petipas and OHai. Wish I could say something to comfort you girls. I know there are no words.

Vickie-The scan pics are great-it's just me-I'm not sure what to look for because I've only ever had regular scans.


----------



## Charliemarina

Sequeena hunny let me tell u about how my pregnancy has been and u may find it helps calm u down somewhat :)

as the girls know iv had it rough at 5 weeks i had brown discharge which turned into a big red af type bleed for 2 days i was devastated i never thought in anyway baby would make it after that i went for a scan and cervix was closed and baby was fine, then last sunday at 8 weeks preg i had another bleed of the same kind not brown bright red and a massive flow bigger than the first one was, i was petrified and was sure i was having a MC so i went into A&E they scanned me and found a nice heartbeat and baby was growing fine again cervix was closed, they told me i had a bleed from outside the womb and it could be seen on the scan and to expect it again at some point as there is still some there :( but if it does happen to come in for another scan just to be sure everything is still ok......everyday i lose brown blood i dont go a day without it, sometimes i get loads sometimes 1 or 2 times a day, im getting used to it now but still scares me as it something that u dont expect in pregnancy but it really is quite common (brown and pink spotting that is), try not to panic hunny im sure everything will be ok hun and i do hope this story has settled u somewhat :)


----------



## sequeena

Charliemarina said:


> Sequeena hunny let me tell u about how my pregnancy has been and u may find it helps calm u down somewhat :)
> 
> as the girls know iv had it rough at 5 weeks i had brown discharge which turned into a big red af type bleed for 2 days i was devastated i never thought in anyway baby would make it after that i went for a scan and cervix was closed and baby was fine, then last sunday at 8 weeks preg i had another bleed of the same kind not brown bright red and a massive flow bigger than the first one was, i was petrified and was sure i was having a MC so i went into A&E they scanned me and found a nice heartbeat and baby was growing fine again cervix was closed, they told me i had a bleed from outside the womb and it could be seen on the scan and to expect it again at some point as there is still some there :( but if it does happen to come in for another scan just to be sure everything is still ok......everyday i lose brown blood i dont go a day without it, sometimes i get loads sometimes 1 or 2 times a day, im getting used to it now but still scares me as it something that u dont expect in pregnancy but it really is quite common (brown and pink spotting that is), try not to panic hunny im sure everything will be ok hun and i do hope this story has settled u somewhat :)

Oh Charlie :cry: so glad bubs is ok but can't believe the stress you're under :( I'd be freaking out too if I had a bright red flow... well I was freaking out enough this morning! I completely blanked my friend by accident I just didn't see her through worrying :nope:

I do feel better thank you so much everyone xx been back to the loo again and there was 2 globs of white cm mixed with brown blood. I know brown blood is good but oh I just wish it would go away :( I can't eat properly and I just want tomorrow to come! *sigh*

Never easy is it?!


----------



## Charliemarina

also remember huns at 4+3 this is the time ur af would be due and spotting at this stage can also be caused by the hormones that control af its very common, i always find my brown blood is mixed with cm also but somedays its just plain brown blood, ur right its never easy especially b4 12 weeks, even if u have no spotting and a text book pregnancy u cant help but worry everyday about it i think thats normal, hormones are flying everywhere and its hard to not think this way after losses also, try not to worry huns and rest up ok im sure everything will be just fine ok ;) xxxx


----------



## Lianne1986

i wonder how jenny got on? X


----------



## petitpas

OHaiMommy said:


> I'm out! Another MC, so remove me from May 19.
> 
> I'm going in on the 6th (my birthday) for tests. Got to try to figure out if there's anything wrong because that is three MC in one year. :nope:

This really sucks :hugs:


----------



## mislaww

OHaiMummy, I'm so very sorry. This is so incredibly unfair! I hope you get the answers you need.

:hugs:


----------



## mislaww

Sequeena - we have so many "bleeders" and "spotters" here. ...sniff... What awful stress and I'm sorry you're going through it.

Hope it makes you feel better - I'm bleeder too! Several brown incidents, one pink and the dreaded red once too! But all okay for me and little bunny! (knocks madly on wood).

Fingers crossed this insanity stops for all of us soon.


----------



## sequeena

Charliemarina said:


> also remember huns at 4+3 this is the time ur af would be due and spotting at this stage can also be caused by the hormones that control af its very common, i always find my brown blood is mixed with cm also but somedays its just plain brown blood, ur right its never easy especially b4 12 weeks, even if u have no spotting and a text book pregnancy u cant help but worry everyday about it i think thats normal, hormones are flying everywhere and its hard to not think this way after losses also, try not to worry huns and rest up ok im sure everything will be just fine ok ;) xxxx




mislaww said:


> Sequeena - we have so many "bleeders" and "spotters" here. ...sniff... What awful stress and I'm sorry you're going through it.
> 
> Hope it makes you feel better - I'm bleeder too! Several brown incidents, one pink and the dreaded red once too! But all okay for me and little bunny! (knocks madly on wood).
> 
> Fingers crossed this insanity stops for all of us soon.

Thank you both so much! Oh I must be ridiculous going on and on :(

Can I ask when you had your bleeds did you have any cramps? I'm not having any (have some twinges but not enough to call cramps) and it's the only thing that's keeping me sane I think lol surely it would hurt if it was bad?


----------



## mislaww

Oh, you're not ridiculous. My dear sequeena, you are going through some of the worst stress right now - go on as long as you like - that's what we're here for.

That's how i'd describe it - mild twinges at most, but no real cramps and no pain.


----------



## sequeena

mislaww said:


> Oh, you're not ridiculous. My dear sequeena, you are going through some of the worst stress right now - go on as long as you like - that's what we're here for.
> 
> That's how i'd describe it - mild twinges at most, but no real cramps and no pain.

Phew :hugs: I remember my chemical back in June when I started to spot I cramped pretty much straight away. A few hours later I was having full flow. I noticed the first spot around 10am this morning and it's now just gone 7pm. I hope I can last the night - I don't know how I'll sleep!


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaah patsy, always the one to comfort us scaredy cats time and time again, thanks girl!



Lianne1986 said:


> i wonder how jenny got on? X

no, i've been wondering the same thing :)


----------



## MissMaternal

Tulip said:


> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Tulip, it is so amazing, the lady who painted it really is talented.
> Oh thankyou for saying a wish for her :) If you don't mind me asking, how far along were you when you lost Ruby? Ruby was on my name list btw, it's gorgeous :cloud9:
> 
> xx
> 
> Of course I don't mind, I'm so proud of her. She was 12+3 when she was diagnosed with Acrania - the top and back of her skull hadn't grown, a neural tube defect. It meant that the amniotic fluid was attacking and slowly destroying her little brain. On the screen she was fitting over and over again, it was horrific.
> 
> Now you see the reason for my Folic Acid crusades :)Click to expand...

Oh gosh that's so awful Tulip :( I'm thankful that although Freya didn't survive, at least i know she was healthy..if that makes sense. Poor little Ruby :( :flower:

I am proud to say that i take my folic acid EVERY DAY WITHOUT FAIL! :D It really makes you realise how important it is.

Petitpas i have said it on other threads, but i am so so sorry to hear your awful news. I hope you manage to get home soon. xx So sorry for OHai too :hugs:

I am also wondering about Jenny! Hope she's ok!

Sequeena i hope your spotting goes away hun but it is completely normal... i know that's not very reassuring though :hugs: 

:kiss: to everyone! x


----------



## sequeena

:hugs: MissMaternal thank you :) I'm spotting pink and brown.

My mum just rung me to have some petty conversation about something I can't even remember from when I was growing up (I have blanked out a lot of my life). FFS why are people such tw*ts?? I love my mum but right now I am so annoyed with her :growlmad:


----------



## Vickieh1981

OHaimommy - I am so sorry for your loss



MissMaternal said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Tulip, it is so amazing, the lady who painted it really is talented.
> Oh thankyou for saying a wish for her :) If you don't mind me asking, how far along were you when you lost Ruby? Ruby was on my name list btw, it's gorgeous :cloud9:
> 
> xx
> 
> Of course I don't mind, I'm so proud of her. She was 12+3 when she was diagnosed with Acrania - the top and back of her skull hadn't grown, a neural tube defect. It meant that the amniotic fluid was attacking and slowly destroying her little brain. On the screen she was fitting over and over again, it was horrific.
> 
> Now you see the reason for my Folic Acid crusades :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh gosh that's so awful Tulip :( I'm thankful that although Freya didn't survive, at least i know she was healthy..if that makes sense. Poor little Ruby :( :flower:
> 
> :kiss: to everyone! xClick to expand...

I thought the exact same thing when I read that Tulip. I can't imagine how hard that must have been for you sweetie xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oh and can I just say none of my family have bothered to reply to my pregnancy announcement. I lie, one of my brothers did but everyone else has just ignored me.

Am really pissed off.


----------



## sequeena

Vickieh1981 said:


> Oh and can I just say none of my family have bothered to reply to my pregnancy announcement. I lie, one of my brothers did but everyone else has just ignored me.
> 
> Am really pissed off.

None?! WTF!! :growlmad:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Nope not my Dad, stepmum, brother, cousins.


----------



## sequeena

Vickieh1981 said:


> Nope not my Dad, stepmum, brother, cousins.

That's terrible!!

Your phone did send it right? When I had a mobile it played up a lot...


----------



## mislaww

Vickie, hone, I'm sorry! Please don't let their idiocy/selfishness/self absorption get in the way of your excitement! We're all excited for your little girl!


----------



## roonsma

Vickieh1981 said:


> Oh and can I just say none of my family have bothered to reply to my pregnancy announcement. I lie, one of my brothers did but everyone else has just ignored me.
> 
> Am really pissed off.

Ah Vickie, thats just shitty of them. You never know though hun there is a possibility that they didn't get the texts? If not shame on them.

Just remember we're all thrilled to hear you lovely news x :hugs:


----------



## MissMaternal

Vickie thats's so shit that they have'nt replied, apart from one. :( :( :( :hugs: xx


----------



## mislaww

Also haven't heard from mommy2be2011 - she had a scan this week and I haven't seen her around. Fingers crossed!


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh vickie (((hugs)))
how insensitive of them


----------



## braijackava

Today is such a stressful emotional day. I think just the kids, dogs, finances, husband etc... are all getting to me today. Just trying to remember whats important. I have cried like 3 times today and I am not a crier. Must be the hormones.....


----------



## EpdTTC

Hugs Braijackava! I have been feeling a lot like that lately too! I hate when I feel like my emotions are out of control!


----------



## parkgirl

I'm with you both on feeling crazy emotional.


----------



## eclipse_xo

So sorry for your loss petitpas & OHaiMommy, i really hope your next pregnancy you get your baby for keeps xoxo lots of hugs


----------



## mislaww

Braijackava - :hugs:

I'm crazy emotional these days too. I'm not a crier usually - not even close. But last night at the theatre, I couldn't find the washrooms immediately. Once I did find them moments later, I locked myself in a stall and bawled my eyes out over the ordeal!


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls, how are we today?

Vic I'm sorry about your family but glad at least that your bro has shown an interest. We love your rainbow girl very much x

Sarah, LEAVE YOUR CERVIX ALONE! You wouldn't have known the existence of pink if you hadn't been poking about, naughty. And a high temp is GOOD, means you are cooking a bean. How are you today?

Jenny - wherefore art thou? xx

Laura - welcome and congratulations! Sorry, I added you to the list yesterday and forgot to say hi! Welcome to the madhouse, just dive on in and get to know everyone (we won't insist you read all 250 pages ;))

I'm worried about Clo, she logged in on 23rd but didn't post anywhere. Hope her scan was OK.

Sorry I was quiet yesterday, had MW and am now measuring 2 weeks behind. Going back on Friday for another FH measurement and if I've not increased we're off for a growth scan. (I think this baby intends to be in showbiz, he's determined to get on the telly as often as possible :dohh:) He is transverse though, which seems to skew the measurement. Going to try not to sit on the sofa this week in order to turn the little monster and get a clear measurement.

I know a few of you are feeling worried and scared and stressed at the moment and want to send you my love. Every day with your babies is a success - cherish them xxxx

Happy 16 weeks to Heather and Janine!
Happy 15 weeks to Shazza, Vicky and Frankee!
Happy 13 weeks to Kayleigh!
Happy 12 weeks to Gabby!
Happy 7 weeks to Clo! (I think!)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mislaww

Oops! Double post. Amateur!


----------



## mislaww

Thanks for the updates on the front page, Nic. And for everything, really. Not always the most fun job, I'm sure. :(

Fingers crossed your baby's size is nothing to worry about.

Ok, time difference or not, I haven't slept yet and the fact that it's morning there tells me I should go to bed! Good night! Or good morning!

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## Tulip

Aww thanks hon. The excitement of gender scans and ANNOUNCING THE BIRTHS is worth it for me :)

Night sweetie x


----------



## sequeena

Please take me off the :bfp: list :cry:

It's all over for me :( Woke up this morning to a bit of brown on my underwear, I thought it was all ok. Went to the toilet and wiped a ton of red :cry: The cramps are starting now so little bean is leaving me.


----------



## Mrmojo1971

:cry: Sequeena I'm so sorry this is happening to you again :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Mrmojo1971 said:


> :cry: Sequeena I'm so sorry this is happening to you again :hugs:

:hugs: Thanks, I'm devastated :cry: OH is trying to cheer me up as usual :nope:


----------



## Vickieh1981

sequeena said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Nope not my Dad, stepmum, brother, cousins.
> 
> That's terrible!!
> 
> Your phone did send it right? When I had a mobile it played up a lot...Click to expand...




roonsma said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and can I just say none of my family have bothered to reply to my pregnancy announcement. I lie, one of my brothers did but everyone else has just ignored me.
> 
> Am really pissed off.
> 
> Ah Vickie, thats just shitty of them. You never know though hun there is a possibility that they didn't get the texts? If not shame on them.
> 
> Just remember we're all thrilled to hear you lovely news x :hugs:Click to expand...

No they did get it. I texted my other brother last night to tell him it was rude to ignore me.He said he wasn't ignoring me but thinking of the "right thing" to say. He said it's to the detriment of my existing children (Ummmm isn't this baby existing?) and that I can't have enough time in the day for them all.

I just told him I am a damn good mum and my kids love having siblings. Didn't hear back.

Then I texted my stepmum who said my Dad got the text but isn't talking about it.

What's so bad about a new baby? They are all well looked after, loved and wanted.



sequeena said:


> Please take me off the :bfp: list :cry:
> 
> It's all over for me :( Woke up this morning to a bit of brown on my underwear, I thought it was all ok. Went to the toilet and wiped a ton of red :cry: The cramps are starting now so little bean is leaving me.

I#m so sorry sweetie. :hug:


----------



## mushmouth

Sarah - I am so, so sorry honey :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Thanks both :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

So sorry Sarah my love xxx


----------



## mushmouth

Vickie - I bet you are a damn good mum! I can't believe they're being like that! YOU deserve better from your family :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

So sorry Sarah xxxxx

vickie - your brother sounds like an ass! You don't need those people in your life x


----------



## Tasha

I have not popped in, in a few weeks but saw the title changing and wanted to come and send some :hugs::hugs: I am thinking of all you ladies with loses. It is so very unfair, I finally had my 7th over the weekend so if you want or need a chat my inbox is open to any of you :hugs::hugs:

Vickie, you are a fantastic Mum and if they cant be excited for you then that is their problem not yours. :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

(((sarah))) so sorry to hear, was hoping it would work out 

(((tasha)))... your 7th... i don't know what to say, i'm so so sorry for your loss


----------



## tinybutterfly

the nausea has decided to now haunt me 24/7, that means i wake up several times at
night while feeling like the content of my stomach is going to fly out any second.

and at the same time i'm scared shitless bc our cat hasn't slept next to me the past few nights,
ever since i've been pregnant he slept right beside me...
but the past few days he seems to be in a very bad mood, constantly biting and complaining,
jealousy?


*vickie*, i can't believe that reaction! omg... you're a great mom, they should know that!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sarah, Tasha and to all those who have had sad news - sending huge :hugs:

Vickie - am sorry that your family appear to be being such arses! You obviously love and care for each and every one of your children and thats what matters - and we all can tell that :hugs:

Thanks Nic for keeping the front page updated and for all the hard work you put into this thread for us :hugs:

Ooooh Tadpole is now the size of an orange :yipee:


----------



## EpdTTC

So sorry Sarah sweetie. 

Tasha-I can't imagine what you are feeling honey. Pain, frustration, anger, sadness....I'm sure the list goes on. I'm so sorry for what you are going through again.

Nic-I'll bet bubs is just in the wrong position to get an accurate measurement. Try not to worry-I know easier said than done. I worry everyday, wondering if baby is growing in there like he or she should! Just think, it won't be long now before your baby is in your arms. So excited for you!


----------



## momto4girls

can I be here?


----------



## roonsma

I'm so sorry to Sequeena and Tasha,:hugs: to you both x

Vickie F*** them then, you don't need their approval, manners would be nice though! x:hugs:

Hi mom24, i'm sure you'll be most welcome, the girls on here are a lovely bunch x

Tulip, those measurements are so inaccurate-i really wouldn't worry sweetie! x

Hi to all xx


----------



## Beadette

momto4girls said:


> can I be here?

Of course! Welcome :flower: x


----------



## debgreasby

Welcome :)


----------



## Beadette

Just had a craving for apple and blackberry crumble and custard! Mmmmmmm

and an Indian!

Not together though! Obviously x


----------



## momto4girls

Beadette said:


> Just had a craving for apple and blackberry crumble and custard! Mmmmmmm
> 
> and an Indian!
> 
> Not together though! Obviously x

What's an Indian?


----------



## mislaww

Oh, Sarah! I'm so very sorry to read your news. Big hugs. Take care...

Vickie - I'm shocked by your brother's ignorance and insensitivity. Not enough time for your kids? It's not like you have 20 kids or something! 

Both me and DH come from families of 4 kids - and my mother had several "adopted" kids on top of that. It was so much fun! We NEVER lacked attention and still don't - maybe a bit more attention than we can handle! But having a nice big family was awesome. Me and my siblings were and are super close (they were my attendants at my wedding!). I wouldn't trade it for anything. Having a big family may be tough on you - but wonderful for your children! It's truly a gift!


----------



## parkgirl

:hugs: I'm so sorry Sarah. 

Welcome momto4girls! 

Can't believe I'm going to be 13 weeks tomorrow. Only a week and a half until my next appointment. I'm really looking forward to hearing the heartbeat again. I'm going to try to figure out how to record it so DH can hear. 

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend.


----------



## Tulip

Tasha, so lovely to see you sweetheart I hope you are bearing up well - look at this great thread you created, it is threatening to take over the world! The support and love is amazing, thank you for letting me continue it xxx

Welcome momto4girls :flower: you have the same EDD as our lovely Beadette!

Thanks for the comforting words girls. Was grumpy today as have improved my posture trying to reposition the little monster, but he's so low ALL my trousers were almost painful to wear. Have raided New Look for new joggers and leggings and am so comfy now (and therefore not ranting or sobbing!) :)

Vicks I agree with the others - fuck em. They were always going to be this way judging by their reaction to your pregnancy with Isabella :angel: - I can't believe a family can be so unsupportive xxx

Annie it's lovely to hear about your family, it sounds like a truly wonderful upbringing.

Neen - pudding or Indian first then? :) momto4 - an 'Indian' in Nina's neck of the woods is a takeaway meal originating from the Indian subcontinent. I could murder a decent Chilli Paneer right about now.


----------



## debgreasby

I want pudding, but don't know what i want :(


----------



## Beadette

I've had the pudding! Will have the Indian tonight! xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

An indian sounds good :D.....we're having chicken fajitias for dinner, and appple pie and cream for after :lol: ..... really looking forward to it lol x


----------



## debgreasby

I found popcorn in the cupboard... it will have to do.


----------



## Tulip

I've got ham and pineapple pizza in the oven, with added chillis, mushrooms, tomatoes and chilli salsa.

Mince pies and ice cream for pud - nom nom nom!


----------



## Beadette

Mmmm mince pies! x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

i have never tried a mince pie before lol....never taken my fancy really :lol:

chicken fajitas are out the window....the chicken didnt look to good, so had to phone a chinese insted :D mmmmm!


----------



## roonsma

MINCE PIES...OMG, mouth watering..........

Deb when i'm fretting for "something nice" i make up some flapjack mix and eat it out the pan, yummy buttery syrupy sticky flapjack mix!!.........

off to lie down i think!


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Mmmm, hungry now (!), but for the second time this week I've woken in the wee hours with terrible cramping & all night ickiness that scared the heck out of me but just turned out to be something I ate that caused my body to rebel. I miss the pre-loss pregnancy confidence that didn't automatically drop-kick my fear into gear. I feel weak and extra emotional today and wish the 14th would hurry up, I think our 13 week peek should quell the worry monster considerably. 

Sarah, I'm very sorry for your loss. Take care of yourself and stay hopeful. 
I hope everyone has a lovely, calm weekend...


----------



## debgreasby

roonsma said:


> Deb when i'm fretting for "something nice" i make up some flapjack mix and eat it out the pan, yummy buttery syrupy sticky flapjack mix!!.........
> 
> off to lie down i think!

Oooh yum


----------



## Beadette

I need flapjack mix now!!!!!!!!!!!!! what do i need? x


----------



## braijackava

Fish and chips for me for dinner. Wish I could fast forward my life by one month.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Fast forwarding a month sounds like a brill idea :lol:


----------



## Firedancer41

I would like to fast forward 5 months :) I used to always enjoy pregnancy, but now I'm so wracked with nerves, I'd just like baby to get here :(


----------



## eclipse_xo

So sorry for your loss Sequeena *hugs*.... soo many losses lately :(

... Vickie I can understand the un-supportive family. My dad disowned me my first pregnancy, even wished bad things to happen to the baby (ended up having a mmc) but havnt talked to him since last year... he doesnt even know im preggers again and probably would throw a fit if he knew. I hope your family becomes more supportive over time xoxo


----------



## Tulip

OMG Eclipse that's awful im so sorry xxxx


----------



## roonsma

Beadette said:


> I need flapjack mix now!!!!!!!!!!!!! what do i need? x

I'm sorry i've just seen your post! i hope you found something to scoff instead! I can't lay my hands on the actual recipe as i just wing it so here goes...butter/marg-a large dollop(prob about 150g), brown sugar(to taste prob about 75g), golden syrup-couple of large tablespoons, melt all the above slowly until sugar dissolved, add raisin/sultanas/cherries(whatever you fancy about a large handful) and porridge oats, i add them until there is enough in there to start to just make the mix turn dry not still sloppy, if you like add some ground ginger or mixed spices to. stick in a greased small deep tray(about 8 inches) so its nice and thick, bake at 180 ish? until just browning(you don't want it burned) prob about 20-25 min ish, sorry to be so vague! have a nose on net, i bet you'll find some more exact recipes!


Firedancer41 said:


> I would like to fast forward 5 months :) I used to always enjoy pregnancy, but now I'm so wracked with nerves, I'd just like baby to get here :(

Me too Hun :hugs:



eclipse_xo said:


> So sorry for your loss Sequeena *hugs*.... soo many losses lately :(
> 
> ... Vickie I can understand the un-supportive family. My dad disowned me my first pregnancy, even wished bad things to happen to the baby (ended up having a mmc) but havnt talked to him since last year... he doesnt even know im preggers again and probably would throw a fit if he knew. I hope your family becomes more supportive over time xoxo

Big :hugs: to you eclipse xx


----------



## Bittersweet

okay im tentively gona put my toes in here :D
Bittersweet due 31st may

5th pregnancy.

Havnt taken a digi yet-too scared, but done two frers(faint positives) and a very positive cleablue plus-all lines show up on inverts too so gona assume im royally up the duff :D

:wave:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Bittersweet said:


> okay im tentively gona put my toes in here :D
> Bittersweet due 31st may
> 
> 5th pregnancy.
> 
> Havnt taken a digi yet-too scared, but done two frers(faint positives) and a very positive cleablue plus-all lines show up on inverts too so gona assume im royally up the duff :D
> 
> :wave:

:yipee:


----------



## Bittersweet

:) il cry if digi says not though..but somehow i doubt it :D


----------



## Minimin

Fingers crossed Bittersweet.
Sequeena :hugs: I hope you are ok and things pass as quick as can be for you. My thoughts are with you.

EclipseXO -oh hun :hug: What an arse to wish something bad on his grandchild. Sorry but that is no real Father. Better without him I say. Drives me insane that grown adults (i dont consider myself one :lol:) should behave in such a fashion.
I hope you have a fantastic pregnancy and shove his attitude up his...BLEEP!!

ok- so I guess I still have some seriously moody moments- scrap that.. am just constantly moody- anyone else like that?


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

It wont.....PMA remmeber :lol:


----------



## Tulip

Welcome Bittersweet darling, I've been holding a place for you. Am I allowed to use your real name?

Good luck to Rebecca at Babybond today - have a great time :yipee:


----------



## Bittersweet

Brat M2A  il think it if you do


----------



## Bittersweet

tulip unfortunetly not yet :( xx


----------



## Beadette

Morning girls. Hope you are all ok. I'm having a bit of a wobble again this morning (there's a pattern forming) - I'm just worrying that baby W is ok. It annoys me that I can't know for sure until 6th October! I just dread them telling me it's bad news again! I dunno - I'm just struggling with conflicting emotions at the moment. X


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

:haha: bittersweet....deal i'll have PMA....if you do :lol:

Thanks nic, keeping my fingers crossed but feeling very nervous all the same :sad1:, neen im feeling the same with the emotions just now....i dont really know how to feel...i want to be positive, but be prepared as well :(


----------



## FierceAngel

morning all - all bloods been ok so far slthough i got a fright with weds results wen they only went from 568 to 997 - stillk within normal range but as the previous two had more than trebled i thought it was the start of something bad- meant they delayed my scan from friday to monday. fridays bloods were back on the up going from 997 to 2703 :)

im having mixed feelings at the moment im really busy at work atm as my boss is off sick with a possibke slipped disc so im managing in her absence. 

hoping being busy will make the time fly lol xx

will go back and read up what you have all been up to now xxx


----------



## FierceAngel

Bittersweet said:


> tulip unfortunetly not yet :( xx

hugs hun, i have ben looking on your thread in gs desperate to see those big fat lines come up for you.. my frer was really faint last week and yesterday it was r4eally strong x

get yourself a digi it was the only way id believe it was a faint line and not an evap :( although the time they take with the flashing egg timer is horrible!

hope your docs can get you in for bloods too x


----------



## FierceAngel

good luck with your scan today m2a xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Morning.

Very bad night last night, red blood when i wiped, bad cramps and other weird pains.

Thankfully there's been no more, but it scared the life out of me.

:hug: to all.


----------



## Bittersweet

thanks FA-my FRER was a little darker today but not nearly how i wanted it :(

OH is hopefully gona get me a digi today on his way home so il do it then. really scared :(


----------



## roonsma

Bittersweet said:


> okay im tentively gona put my toes in here :D
> Bittersweet due 31st may
> 
> 5th pregnancy.
> 
> Havnt taken a digi yet-too scared, but done two frers(faint positives) and a very positive cleablue plus-all lines show up on inverts too so gona assume im royally up the duff :D
> 
> :wave:

Hi Bittersweet! 



Minimin said:


> Fingers crossed Bittersweet.
> Sequeena :hugs: I hope you are ok and things pass as quick as can be for you. My thoughts are with you.
> 
> EclipseXO -oh hun :hug: What an arse to wish something bad on his grandchild. Sorry but that is no real Father. Better without him I say. Drives me insane that grown adults (i dont consider myself one :lol:) should behave in such a fashion.
> I hope you have a fantastic pregnancy and shove his attitude up his...BLEEP!!
> 
> ok- so I guess I still have some seriously moody moments- scrap that.. am just constantly moody- anyone else like that?

I AM A BITCH!! Not outwardly but inside oooohhh i'm boiling up sometimes!!
My poor husband normally bears the brunt:blush:



Beadette said:


> Morning girls. Hope you are all ok. I'm having a bit of a wobble again this morning (there's a pattern forming) - I'm just worrying that baby W is ok. It annoys me that I can't know for sure until 6th October! I just dread them telling me it's bad news again! I dunno - I'm just struggling with conflicting emotions at the moment. X

Poor you, we all know how you feel hun and i know theres nothing i can say to make it any better so :hugs:



debgreasby said:


> Morning.
> 
> Very bad night last night, red blood when i wiped, bad cramps and other weird pains.
> 
> Thankfully there's been no more, but it scared the life out of me.
> 
> :hug: to all.

Deb massive :hugs: hoping thats the end of that crap for you hun x


----------



## Beadette

Hugs Deb, I bet it has frightened you a lo. Had you had sex just befre or anything? Are you gong to ring MW? x


----------



## Bittersweet

:hugs: deb
xx


----------



## debgreasby

MW says rest 24 hours and ring her tomorrow if it happens again.


----------



## tinybutterfly

about to leave to go tell FIL he's going to be a grandfather...

fingers crossed he's taking it well


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck!


----------



## Beadette

tinybutterfly said:


> about to leave to go tell FIL he's going to be a grandfather...
> 
> fingers crossed he's taking it well

Good luck x


----------



## Bittersweet

good luck :)xx


----------



## roonsma

tinybutterfly said:


> about to leave to go tell FIL he's going to be a grandfather...
> 
> fingers crossed he's taking it well

I'm sure he'll be chuffed to bits! x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Scan went great :D, and my dates have evened out just like you lot said lol. She put me at 10w 2d, so due 22nd april, but im keeping 21st till NHS scan plus it gets my ticker to 11 weeks quicker :haha:. It was a great experience, the place was lovely we got there about half 12 and were out before our appointemnt time of 1pm, got a good 15 minutes to see little one, very active, kicking legs about and moving tiny arms, and heart was beating away nice and strong :cloud9:. Its the first scan OH has been to as well....his face was a picture :rofl:, think he was a bit shocked and dazed by it all really.....and the room was lovely, really big, nice couch and a great comfy chair for OH, was great seeing baby on the massive tv screen insted of just on a tiny monitor :). We're going to book a gender scan for 16 weeks once we'v had NHS dating scan in a few weeks ...

So heres little buba at 10 w 2 d, not great pic as its a photo of the pic....

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af37/mummy2angel/DSC00015.jpg


----------



## mislaww

Oh...I have SUCH a headache today, so I'm sorry for missing stuff...

Deb - big hugs. Cheeky Badger has got to start behaving. Fingers crossed it's nothing.

Tiny - good luck! Hope it goes well!

Welcome Momto4girls and Bittersweet and congrats on the BFP's! A faint positive is a positive through and through. My first positive was so faint I didn't see it until an hour later as it sat in the garbage bin!

Eclipse - ugh. At least for the moment, I'm glad you're not speaking with your father. He doesn't appear to deserve you or your lovely baby!

Glad you're feeling better Nic!

Nic (and Vickie!) I only meant to tell my family story by way of kudos to those of you lovely ladies brave enough to have big families. It's a gift to your kids. I wish I was as brave and selfless (and started as young) as you ladies!

Hugs Beadette - fingers crossed. 

Min- I'm constantly moody - preggo or not. And my bitch is a raging, scary bitch...tee hee! In fact, I picked my career so I'd have a way to use my raging scary bitch in a constructive way and/or for some cartharsis. God HELP the man who gets in my way when I'm in one of my moods.... 

As for the food discussion....I'm off to dim sum in an hour (with my family). It cannot come soon enough... I dreamed about it last night I'm so excited.


----------



## mislaww

Great news, Rebecca! Glad it went well.


----------



## debgreasby

Glad you enjoyed your scan x


----------



## Beadette

Glad your scan went well hun. The pic is great. xxx


----------



## Bittersweet

well what a smack in my face

digi says not pregnant :(


----------



## debgreasby

Give it a few more days hunni xx


----------



## roonsma

Bittersweet said:


> well what a smack in my face
> 
> digi says not pregnant :(

Digi's need a higher hcg i think above 25? Don't worry and try in a few days x:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

i thought the digi's were 50mlu hun dont worry give it a couple more days xxx


----------



## Bittersweet

thank you

i know my dates are out anyway...but still hurts and scares me even more!


----------



## Tulip

I just said pretty much the same as this lot ^^ on your GS thread xx


----------



## jenny25

honey we all know what its like to be scared and too see that its like a kick in the stomache , i have been their too we are here too support you hun please try and not worry xx


----------



## Bittersweet

thank you all :)xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I told you not to try the digi yet! It lies! :hugs:


----------



## Bittersweet

i know i know :(

wish i hadnt :(


----------



## Megg33k

Well, just keep your head up! I saw your line! That digi is blind as a bat anyway! :hugs:


----------



## Bittersweet

:kiss:xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Rebecca - glad the scan went well. It's amazing how quickly they change isn;t it?

Deb - hope it's nothing to worry about and everything is settled now.

AFM - I feel crap. I have felt like I am coming out with a fluey cold all weekend - aching and stuff but nothing has come of it.

Oh and the latest from my Dad is that he can't speak to me as he is too devestated by what I have done. How dare he? He sat there and cried at Isabellas funeral and now he won't speak to me because I am having another.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Grrr that'll teach me to reply when the thread has been open on my laptop for hours. Loads of new replies. Back ina minute lol


----------



## debgreasby

Vickie I can't believe your Dad is being this way! My god you'd think you were some sort of evil sinner, not bringing a beautiful baby girl into the world! Well stuff him! Your baby girk will be loved and cared for and have a fantastic family, that's all that matters.


----------



## roonsma

:hugs: Vickie, hope your fluey thing passes quickly xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Fast forwarding a month sounds like a brill idea :lol:

Can I fast forward two?



eclipse_xo said:


> So sorry for your loss Sequeena *hugs*.... soo many losses lately :(
> 
> ... Vickie I can understand the un-supportive family. My dad disowned me my first pregnancy, even wished bad things to happen to the baby (ended up having a mmc) but havnt talked to him since last year... he doesnt even know im preggers again and probably would throw a fit if he knew. I hope your family becomes more supportive over time xoxo

Grrr what is wrong with these people? I remember the days when a pregnancy announcement was considered a good thing.



Bittersweet said:


> okay im tentively gona put my toes in here :D
> Bittersweet due 31st may
> 
> 5th pregnancy.
> 
> Havnt taken a digi yet-too scared, but done two frers(faint positives) and a very positive cleablue plus-all lines show up on inverts too so gona assume im royally up the duff :D
> 
> :wave:

YEY Congratulations!!!



FierceAngel said:


> morning all - all bloods been ok so far slthough i got a fright with weds results wen they only went from 568 to 997 - stillk within normal range but as the previous two had more than trebled i thought it was the start of something bad- meant they delayed my scan from friday to monday. fridays bloods were back on the up going from 997 to 2703 :)
> 
> im having mixed feelings at the moment im really busy at work atm as my boss is off sick with a possibke slipped disc so im managing in her absence.
> 
> hoping being busy will make the time fly lol xx
> 
> will go back and read up what you have all been up to now xxx

That's great news that they are going up so well. 



Bittersweet said:


> well what a smack in my face
> 
> digi says not pregnant :(

Grrr I remember that with Maff - it depressed me.



debgreasby said:


> Vickie I can't believe your Dad is being this way! My god you'd think you were some sort of evil sinner, not bringing a beautiful baby girl into the world! Well stuff him! Your baby girk will be loved and cared for and have a fantastic family, that's all that matters.

I know. It has really pissed me off. Did you see my friends wall post to me on fb? She said something about how thrilled my family must be lol

Megg - super duper excellent to see you here. Have you joined the graduates thread? Do I get to make you a cute ticker????


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> Mummy2Angel. said:
> 
> 
> Fast forwarding a month sounds like a brill idea :lol:
> 
> Can I fast forward two?
> 
> 
> 
> eclipse_xo said:
> 
> 
> So sorry for your loss Sequeena *hugs*.... soo many losses lately :(
> 
> ... Vickie I can understand the un-supportive family. My dad disowned me my first pregnancy, even wished bad things to happen to the baby (ended up having a mmc) but havnt talked to him since last year... he doesnt even know im preggers again and probably would throw a fit if he knew. I hope your family becomes more supportive over time xoxoClick to expand...
> 
> Grrr what is wrong with these people? I remember the days when a pregnancy announcement was considered a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Bittersweet said:
> 
> 
> okay im tentively gona put my toes in here :D
> Bittersweet due 31st may
> 
> 5th pregnancy.
> 
> Havnt taken a digi yet-too scared, but done two frers(faint positives) and a very positive cleablue plus-all lines show up on inverts too so gona assume im royally up the duff :D
> 
> :wave:Click to expand...
> 
> YEY Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> FierceAngel said:
> 
> 
> morning all - all bloods been ok so far slthough i got a fright with weds results wen they only went from 568 to 997 - stillk within normal range but as the previous two had more than trebled i thought it was the start of something bad- meant they delayed my scan from friday to monday. fridays bloods were back on the up going from 997 to 2703 :)
> 
> im having mixed feelings at the moment im really busy at work atm as my boss is off sick with a possibke slipped disc so im managing in her absence.
> 
> hoping being busy will make the time fly lol xx
> 
> will go back and read up what you have all been up to now xxxClick to expand...
> 
> That's great news that they are going up so well.
> 
> 
> 
> Bittersweet said:
> 
> 
> well what a smack in my face
> 
> digi says not pregnant :(Click to expand...
> 
> Grrr I remember that with Maff - it depressed me.
> 
> 
> 
> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> Vickie I can't believe your Dad is being this way! My god you'd think you were some sort of evil sinner, not bringing a beautiful baby girl into the world! Well stuff him! Your baby girk will be loved and cared for and have a fantastic family, that's all that matters.Click to expand...
> 
> I know. It has really pissed me off. Did you see my friends wall post to me on fb? She said something about how thrilled my family must be lol
> 
> *Megg - super duper excellent to see you here. Have you joined the graduates thread? Do I get to make you a cute ticker????*Click to expand...

I did go by the graduates thread! I need to see my betas before I can go any further with tickers! Too scared yet! LOL


----------



## eclipse_xo

Well I hope things get better with your family Vickie. Maybe by the time the baby is born he will come to accept things and be happy for you and your little one.

I guess b&b was down all day... I tryed logging in for the 4th or so time since earlier today and it finally let me in.


----------



## Beadette

Morning girls. I've woken up feeling very sick for sone reason. I think I ate too much last night and it's laying heavy on my tummy. 

Vickie I cannot believe your dad! It's awful! At least you've got lots of friends around you for support though hun!

As for me - 11 weeks today!!!!! Only 29 to go!!! Lol xxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Ooo look at my ticker! I've got a lime!! X


----------



## debgreasby

Happy 11 weeks Neen! It's flying by!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Happy 11 weeks neen!!!

I feel exhausted this morning, I didn't feel like I slept very well last night. My boobs are killing me today and my nipples have started going a funny colour. I'm not too chuffed about it, my boobs are honestly the only part of my body I like and they're going to be RUINED! haha!


----------



## debgreasby

Appointment with consultant on 4th November :)


----------



## Tulip

Happy 11 weeks Neen xxx Will do all the updates and congrats later if that's OK, need to get out and about for a bit. Loves xxx


----------



## Minimin

:hug: vickie-Sounds like your father is seeking some sort of attention. What a child! No wonder he can not handle you having another- he is too wrapped up on how he is and how he feels :grhh:
I hope he comes around once he meets your girl. In the meantime, like the other ladies on here have said, she has a great family already :) If they are not going to be supportive of you and this pregnancy then I hope they have the decency to keep a distance and leave you in peace. The last thing you really need is all this crap :hugs:

Megg!!!!!! I just realised after reading back on some of these posts :wohoo: How are you feeling? When are you getting your Betas done...:yipee:

AFM- Gurgling tummy- had some prune juice as I have been feeling blocked- need to stay close to the loo! :shy:
3 more sleeps and we have our scan- I cant help feel something is wrong. Why oh why cant I believe?
Ms Law- moods are such a pain- I feel better today but that could be cos DH has gone back to work and I am left alone in peace all day :lol:
Hope everyone else is doing well... glad B and B is back on- :)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Vickieh1981 said:


> Rebecca - glad the scan went well. It's amazing how quickly they change isn;t it?
> 
> Deb - hope it's nothing to worry about and everything is settled now.
> 
> AFM - I feel crap. I have felt like I am coming out with a fluey cold all weekend - aching and stuff but nothing has come of it.
> 
> Oh and the latest from my Dad is that he can't speak to me as he is too devestated by what I have done. How dare he? He sat there and cried at Isabellas funeral and now he won't speak to me because I am having another.


It really is, im glad ive had the chance to see the change, first scan looked like a kindey bean :D, 2nd scan was like a larger kidney bean - a bit more deifned :lol:, and now just two weeks later its gots arms, legs, kicks about and moves its amazing what two weeks can do :kiss:.

So sorry your family are being twats, thats just disgusting what he said, at least your baby will be loved by so many other people, and im sure in the end he'll want to be one of those and will come back saying sorry :hugs:. x


----------



## tinybutterfly

roonsma said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> about to leave to go tell FIL he's going to be a grandfather...
> 
> fingers crossed he's taking it well
> 
> I'm sure he'll be chuffed to bits! xClick to expand...

we gave him a frame with a text from his grandchild-to-be in it (similar to what we've done for my parents the first time),
we said it was a present from Greece, lol...which isn't a total lie

he was speechless, very very happy
couldn't say much more than "yeah yeah.... oh my....wow.... wow..." LOL
nearly hugged me to pieces when we left :happydance:


----------



## SmileyShazza

OMG Megg :yipee: I am keeping absolutely everything crossed for you my lovely! This is the most fantastic news I've heard this morning :happydance:

Vickie - not sure what else to say other than keep your chin up, hold your head up high and rise above it :hugs:

TB - glad that your FIL was happy to hear your news :)

Cesca - sorry to hear you are feeling a bit fed up. My nipples have literally been burning the past week or so, they are absolutely killing me. I am really not looking forward to the prospect of losing my fab boobies either - they are about the only part of me I feel happy and proud of :(

Nic - glad to hear all was well last night :hugs:

Am feeling a bit meh about things atm. Keep thinking something is wrong again :wacko: I think it's just the worry building up because it'll be 4 weeks since our last scan this week and 5 weeks till the next one. I have my 16wk midwife appointment tomorrow am going to try and get her to listen for the heartbeat - I've won an Angelsounds off Ebay which I'm waiting to arrive so if she doesn't I'll only try at home anyway!

I also want to fast forward a month or two so that I have a nice bump and am feeling a bit more. I can't help but worry about the 20 week scan, I just want it over and done with so I know that most of the checks have been done and tadpole is progressing how he/she should be.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Thanks everyone. You are all so sweet. Do you realise how much we chat on here??? Our thread has almost as many pages as the winter babies one and we were started a few months later :-O

Am busy busy this week. Tomorrow am going to the stonemason about Isabellas headstone (I think I will discover that I can't afford what I want though :-( )

Wednesday I have an appt to get the results of my clotting screen

Thursday Midwife YEY!!!

And then at the weekend I am going to stay at my friends with NO KIDS!!! to try on bridesmaid dresses.


----------



## mushmouth

Oooh megg & bittersweet - big :hugs: and fingers crossed! :happydance:


----------



## babysimpson

Hi everyone,

Just popped on to say congrats to all the scans etc and sorry to all those who have lost.

My cousin just had her 3rd baby this morning - a girl at 6lbs 14oz !!! She already had tweo twin girls who are now 2. She had a really hard time apparently but I've not heard the exact details. All I know is that she went into labour at 5am yesterday morning and was only 4cm dilated last night ( At least all is over for her now and she has a beautiful baby.

That will be all of you soon enough!! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Nice to hear from you BA3 ... hope you are doing okay xxx


----------



## babysimpson

I'm doing great thanks. A cousin of mine has gone through the same thing but lost 2 and she is getting absolutely no support which annoys me. She only got tested for blood issues and lupus whereas I'm getting tested for everything they can. They won't do all the tests on her because she hasn't had enough miscarriages!!! 
The only thing which is bugging me (TMI alert) is that i'm so sensitive so dtd with protection is irratating and hurts but we just have to put up with it for the next three months then maybe I can come back and be part of the Autumn/Winter 2011 thread.


----------



## Beadette

Hi BA3 - lovely to hear from you - hugs xxx


----------



## debgreasby

I'm sure 3 months feels like a lifetime! I hope it passes quickly for you and you get some answers!!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Lovely to hear from you BA3 :hugs:, hope your keeping well :flow:


----------



## Tulip

Lovely to hear from you BA3 you sound very positive xxx


----------



## Minimin

Hi BA3 :wave: Hope your well- great to hear from you :hug:


----------



## roonsma

Hi Ba3, you'll be back before you know it hun, nice to hear from you xx:hugs:


----------



## MissMaternal

Debs - sorry to hear you've had a scare. Hope everything is ok now :flower: x

BA3 i hope you are ok, and i hope you are back here very soon x

Vickie i'm sorry your dad is being like that :( x

12 weeks tomorrow for me.... OH and i have decided that if everything goes ok on Wednesday at our scan, we are going to book a 16 week gender scan with Babybond .... sooo excited!!

Hope everyone is ok! xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Hi girls!
BnB was down for a while last night and I couldn't get on so now I am really behind and of course I am in at work in a big fat hurry.

Deb-How are you doing today hun? Hope evil scary stuff is done and gone.

Vickie-I'm so sorry your Dad is treating you this way. It really sucks. 

I know I am missing a ton of congrats on scans and welcomes to newbies-forgive me!

AFM-I was 15 weeks yesterday and just when I said to OH that I was feeling better-boom-got sick twice yesterday and once so far today. I have to teach in 30 minutes and I feel like I am going to lose the rest of my breakfast. Too sick to eat lunch/dinner.


----------



## Beadette

EPD - so sorry you are still getting sick! Hopefully it will ease up soon xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Is anyone else nearing a due date soon?. I just all of a sudden cant seem to cope with it anymore :cry: x


----------



## Bittersweet

:hugs: babe i hope max's due date goes past as gently as possible :hugs:

i cant stop crying...i wish i had my bubbas here :shrug:


----------



## Minimin

EPDTTC- hope the MS resides soon :(
M2A :hug: thinking of you.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Is anyone else nearing a due date soon?. I just all of a sudden cant seem to cope with it anymore :cry: x

No ours is passed hun. I hope it goes as gently as it can - it's the 9th isn't it? Do you have anything planned?

I found I got much worse coming up to due date but am a lot better since. For a start you stop thinking how far you should be so it's easier to concentrate on the new pregnancy. :hug: and floaty kisses to Max


----------



## hb1

:hugs: M2A - Vickie's right about it getting easier getting past the date - it looms there ahead of you and is emotionally very hard - getting up to the date is very hard.

Take some time for you and your thoughts :hugs:

hx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Im finding the lead up hard....but most people have told me the actual day isnt to bad....ive ordered red heart shaped chinese lanterns from amazon to release with a ltter from his mummy and little brother or sister :cry:. That makes sense vicki thanks, i think once its passed and im further along i'll feel a bit better, thanks ladies :hugs: x


----------



## MissMaternal

Mummy2Angel, Vickie is definitely right, in my experience anyway. Freya's due date was last Thursday and the lead up to the day was definitely more painful than the day itself. I released a chinese lantern, too...the heart ones sound like a lovely idea. I hope the day is gentle on you hun :flower: xx


----------



## mislaww

My thoughts are with you, Rebecca and I hope it goes gently for you. 

Ours is coming up in November. A ways off. I was at a wedding this weekend - I remember when we got the invitation I was thinking about what I'd wear given that I wouldv'e been in my third trimester. It was a bit hard for a while, thinking of how much "more" pregnant I should have been...


----------



## prgirl_cesca

My brother in law got married not long ago and I remember looking at maternity formal dresses ages ago thinking I would be huge, turns out I was only 8 weeks pregnant and hiding not drinking!

My first due date is 4th Nov, second one is 12th December so still a while to go. I think i'll be ok so long as this pregnancy progresses well. 

Oddly I feel ok when I am pregnant, sad of course, but more able to deal with it. It's when I'm not pregnant I really struggle.


----------



## FierceAngel

morning all scan yesterday was good all looking fine for the 5 week mark :happydance:

next scan booked for 8th october x

hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

FierceAngel said:


> morning all scan yesterday was good all looking fine for the 5 week mark :happydance:
> 
> next scan booked for 8th october x
> 
> hope you are all well xxx

Great news and not too long until the next one xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Whoop!


----------



## Tulip

Apologies for neglecting you for a couple of days girls :kiss:

Belated congrats:
Happy 18 weeks Eclipse and Leah!
Happy 17 weeks Lianne!
Happy 16 weeks Susan!
Happy 15 weeks Erin!
Happy 13 weeks Jamie and Lea!
Happy 11 weeks Neen and Momto4girls!
Happy 7 weeks Sam and Kim!

And for today.....
Happy 19 weeks Rainbowpea and Goddess25!
Happy 16 weeks roonsma!
Happy 15 weeks Christina!
Happy 14 weeks Deb!
Happy 12 weeks Sarah!
Happy 11 weeks Ru and Meredith!
Happy 5 weeks xshell and Bittersweet xxxx

Upcoming scans:
Weds - Susan & Sarah
Thurs - Min & Siobhan.

Big loves all round. Munch sends big kicks and hiccups xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

haha thanks!!!


----------



## Chimpette

I'm so excited for my scan tomorrow I could quite easily pee my pants.. haha! 

I've already had one of our dates that peanut would have been due in July, and we have the 17th November which is when Beanie would have been due.

The idea of the chinese lanterns are lovely...!

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Tulip- what would we do without you- no seriously :HUG:
How was your trip to BW yesterday? Did you get some nice things in?

Chimpette- I hope tomorrow goes swimmingly- what time are in? 
Talking about peeing oneself- noticed when I sneezed I had a bit of leakage :shy: Have resorted to panty liners as i was shocked it could happen- did have a full bladder but still!! :haha:

Great news FireAngel!!! I hope the 8th comes around soon! We are already in October at the end of the week! :wohoo:

M2A- I have had two anniversary due dates go past- one, for my EP is my Birthday(14th April) :cry: which was really hard this year. I just had my third loss two weeks before so I was really devastated. As the ladies have said- it is harder in the run up and the day. But surprisingly I found it easier once the date had past. The second due date was September... after the first loss I didnt really calculate the actual date as I found date watching too painful- I know it was the first week or so of Sept. The third one is in November and as I got to 8 weeks with the pregnancy I had 18th of November drummed into my head at each appointment. I dont know how I will be but I think being pregnant (and hopefully all still good) this date will pass without too much pain.
DH and I also released a Chinese lantern on April 17th (our first wedding anniversary) for all three loss'. I have another one ready for next year- we should have our babba in our hands safely and it will be nice to remember those angels that arent. I dont want to forget those that arent just because I have a baby in my arms.

Sorry for babbling- I just want you to know you are not alone in the way you are feeling, it does get better.

Right I shall shut up now :wacko:


----------



## Lianne1986

I have 2 chinese lanterns just sitting in my bedroom, i am going to wait until it gets dark 2night and im going to set them off... for all our angels! (hope none of u mind x)


----------



## Minimin

Wonderful wonderful idea Lianne :hugs:


----------



## Chimpette

It's at 6pm.

What time is yours on thursday...?? Are you going to find out the sex..??

xx


----------



## MEJOY

:wohoo::wohoo: 11 weeks today!!! I have a little lime :cloud9:

Now...not to feak because I feel pretty good so far today :wacko:

My next dr. appt is Oct 12th, won't have a scan but....hopefully will listen to heartbeat :thumbup:


----------



## Minimin

Chimpette said:


> It's at 6pm.
> 
> What time is yours on thursday...?? Are you going to find out the sex..??
> 
> xx

Mine is at 10am. We will be finding out the gender- At first I was not sure if I want to know or get them to write it down. But then I cant see the 'image' myself, and at least if they tell us at the scan we can see the 'bits' ourselves :)

More worried all is ok atm tbh. I hate all this fear and worry!
Roll on tomorrow 6pm :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Minimin said:


> Thanks Tulip- what would we do without you- no seriously :HUG:
> How was your trip to BW yesterday? Did you get some nice things in?

Sheets, blankets (including the gorgeous My Jungle Family fleece blankie) and some gorgeous Jungle-theme newborn-size vests & sleepsuits from the new 'mini-club' range at Boots. So cute. Knackered myself right out getting there and back though, really need to learn to drive.


----------



## EpdTTC

Good luck for scans this week girls!

I have an OB appointment tomorrow morning at 9am. They are not planning to do a scan but I really want to beg them for one. I'm going to tell my doc how much I worry that the baby is developing correctly in there and that I have nightmares and anxiety. I'm hoping that he'll be a peach and just do a quick scan-especially since they have the equipment right there in their office and it doesn't seem like it should be that big of a deal! It sucks to know I could be finding out the gender if they did a scan too but instead have to wait until I am 20 weeks to find out!


----------



## Chimpette

Minimin said:


> Chimpette said:
> 
> 
> It's at 6pm.
> 
> What time is yours on thursday...?? Are you going to find out the sex..??
> 
> xx
> 
> Mine is at 10am. We will be finding out the gender- At first I was not sure if I want to know or get them to write it down. But then I cant see the 'image' myself, and at least if they tell us at the scan we can see the 'bits' ourselves :)
> 
> More worried all is ok atm tbh. I hate all this fear and worry!
> Roll on tomorrow 6pm :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah that's how I feel too... just wanna make sure everything is fine and dandy, and like you say I want to see the bits so that I believe it.. haha

Roll on 6pm and then roll on 10am the next day... woohoo for scans!

xxx


----------



## eclipse_xo

Good luck at your scans this week Chimpette , Minimin, MissMaternal, +tiveThoughts... Hopefully i didnt miss anyone 

I go in to see my ob in a few hours... im really excited because were booking the next u/s to find out the gender :) .. hopefully i'll get in, in the next 2 weeks !! Update when i get home and post when the scan date is!!


----------



## mislaww

Morning! (or afternoon!) 

Thanks Lianne - what a lovely gesture. 

Thanks for sharing Min. 

Hugs to everyone...

And good luck on the upcoming scans!


----------



## Beadette

I found my bubs HB on doppler! Am over the moon! Sounds like a train x

There's a vid on my journal if anyone wants to listen! You have to turn the volume right up! The vid is not very long! x


----------



## debgreasby

Whoop :)


----------



## Lianne1986

sorry ladies havent had a chance to do the lanterns 2night, my little boy fell asleep before itgot dark and he'd be upset if i did them without him. will try 2moro night x


----------



## Minimin

Tulip said:


> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Tulip- what would we do without you- no seriously :HUG:
> How was your trip to BW yesterday? Did you get some nice things in?
> 
> Sheets, blankets (including the gorgeous My Jungle Family fleece blankie) and some gorgeous Jungle-theme newborn-size vests & sleepsuits from the new 'mini-club' range at Boots. So cute. Knackered myself right out getting there and back though, really need to learn to drive.Click to expand...

ohhh how exciting - pics? How do you get to BW? I have a drivers license but not been behind the wheel in a long time. DH is apprehensive to let me drive :(


----------



## roonsma

YAY!! For heartbeat Beadette, YAY!! for shopping Tulip

Good luck for scans girlies

Hi to all xxx


----------



## eclipse_xo

Beadette said:


> I found my bubs HB on doppler! Am over the moon! Sounds like a train x

Isnt it just amazing finding the babys hb? .. It never gets old either, i love listening to the sound, very comforting.

ob found hb, so all seems good still :) ... Butt there office had to fax for a scan date soo i wont know the exact date and time til Thursday. Butt it will be in the week of October 10th, 2 weeks !!! I swear this will be the longest 2 weeks ever!!


----------



## Tulip

Not long now eclipse!

Min - I walk ten minutes to the outlet centre, get a bus to Chatham then anither bus (40 mins) to BW. And on the way back I just missed the bus at BW and had to wait a friggin hour :dohh: Didn't have the energy to go back into the centre LOL


----------



## Minimin

Tulip said:


> Not long now eclipse!
> 
> Min - I walk ten minutes to the outlet centre, get a bus to Chatham then anither bus (40 mins) to BW. And on the way back I just missed the bus at BW and had to wait a friggin hour :dohh: Didn't have the energy to go back into the centre LOL

Blimey- enough to tire me out just reading it :)


----------



## Minimin

:yipee: for the HB beadette!


----------



## Beadette

Thank you girls - I just can't stop grinning xx


----------



## EpdTTC

I hope I don't sound like a total insensitive jerk saying this...as I certainly don't mean it that way at all...but do any of you ever feel like reading the tragic stories of other women's losses adds to your own paranoia? 

I feel bad saying that as I know I have been one of those women that have shared about my losses on BnB and was grateful to have the outlet and the support and I wasn't thinking about the fact that I'm sure some other women read my posts and felt freaked out...Hell, I have posted several times about my spotting/bleeding in this pregnancy and I'm sure other girls read it and thought-oh shit, please don't let that happen to me!

I think that the longer I go without a scan and the more I read about women having 12 weeks scans and being told everything was perfect only to find out at their next scan several weeks later that something went terribly wrong, that the more I panic. I know the incidents are few and far between and I have to keep telling myself that just because that happened to someone else or just because I have had past miscarriages, it doesn't mean that is going to happen to me...but sometimes my fear and worry gets the best of me and I wish I could go back and not have read what I read. I am paranoid enough I think, without adding countless possibilities to my already very vivid imagination. Sometimes I think I should stay off of the internet and quit feeding my anxiety, and on the other hand, I love my girls on BnB and I look forward to checking in and hearing how everyone is doing. Someone please tell me that I am not a total jerk for feeling this way and that I am not the only one.


----------



## Beadette

You are not a jerk hun! Perfectly natural! When i'm feeling a little paranoid I do try and stay away from the threads which are obviously bad news - not because I dn't care but because of self-preservation. These boards are so great in the sense that everyone can be supported no matter what they are going through - but sometimes the bad news can be overwhelming - and we know - we've been there!

HUGS hun xxxx


----------



## roonsma

Edp, strangely enough i have posted on the graduates thread about how i now feel i know too much about what can go wrong, i have to avoid these threads now as it really adds to my anxiety, you're totally normal and not a jerk hun xx :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i feel the same Edp, i feel like i'm jinxing myself by reading


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Absolutely, Epd. I went on an online reading binge earlier looking for reassurance and ended up knee deep in worst case scenarios, which doesn't exactly help to ease the panic, especially if you've been there before. You're not a jerk at all. I think there are some days (when you're feeling extra nervous or down) that it's better to search out rosier tales and not dive too deep into the ones that kick the fears in harder or make you worry about things you hadn't even considered.


----------



## debgreasby

EPD you are certainly not on your own! 

Don't stop sharing how you feel either....... we're all here for each other, no matter what x

Found Badger's HB last night... little monkey kept moving out the way! Still a paranoid wreck, but i don't think that will change any time soon.

:hug: to all x


----------



## debgreasby

14 + 1 lol, i'm gonna be a whale!
 



Attached Files:







14 + 1.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lianne1986

debgreasby said:


> 14 + 1 lol, i'm gonna be a whale!

lovely bump :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

I don;t think that makes you a jerk. I read these things before and never considered I would be one of those who lost after many scans showing things were perfect and getting to the 2nd trimester.

Now though when I read them it reminds me that it can and did happen to me.

However I still read them because I htink people need the replies to see others care and their feelings are much more important at that time than my paranoia.

This afternoon I FINALLY have my appt to get my blood results. I lost Isabella 6.5 months ago. How can it take so long. So by this afternoon I will know if i do have a blood clotting problem.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Deb you look great xx


----------



## Minimin

Good luck Vickie :) Thinking of you. ps.I cant believe it has taken that long to get the results back!!! grrrhhh


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck vickie x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Me neither. It's so stupid because if I do have it I might have to start injecting and I am already nearly 17 weeks.


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck Vickie x


----------



## tinybutterfly

*vickie*, "cute" is all you'll be hun!
can't wait for my bump to appear properly


----------



## SmileyShazza

Nic &#8211; I love that My Jungle Family bedding is that the one in Mothercare? I saw it last weekend and am pretty sure that I might end up getting it &#8211; showed it to OH in the catalogue and he liked it too :thumbup:

Neen &#8211; Fantastic news on finding the HB. I loved the video of your choo choo train! I can&#8217;t wait for my Doppler to arrive now :)

EPD &#8211; I have had to restrict myself to what I read in the second tri section as there has been quite a bit of bad news in there recently and it started making me a little anxious. I know a lot of other girls (who haven&#8217;t even had losses) have said the same and some have even decided to leave the forum because seeing the sad stories have upset and worried them so much.

I think once you have had a loss it makes it even harder not to worry as your innocence has been taken away. I know that I have found it much harder this time and the worry builds up a few weeks after each scan for me.

I do agree though that it is important that people post their experiences and that nobody feels that they have to hide away during their time of need &#8211; the forums were a godsend to me when I had my loss and I think we can all understand just how important they are when you are in that situation yourself.

Deb &#8211; that bump is coming along nicely :thumbup:

Vickie &#8211; that&#8217;s disgusting that you have had to wait that long to get the results of your blood tests back. I hope it&#8217;s good news for you this afternoon.

As for me &#8211; had my 16w midwife appointment yesterday. She was very happy with the way things are going :) all my blood tests came back fine and my blood pressure was perfect. She found Tadpoles heartbeat straight away and said it sounded like it was beating exactly how she would expect it to &#8211; was so relieved to know that everything is ok in there :happydance:


----------



## MissMaternal

Wow Deb nice bump! 
Vickie i can't believe you've had to wait so long for your results! Hope everything is ok.

Had my Dating Scan this morning! OH and I were going to go to Mcdonald's for breakfast so we left early this morning. I was driving, and on the way, my car started juddering and a light on the dashboard came on. I was worried but we kept on going (nothing gets in the way of a pregnant woman and a Mcdonald's bagel, lol! or so i thought...) We were driving down the dual carriageway, and i felt my car starting to slow down. I pressed my foot further to the floor, but it wouldn't accelerate! So i had to stop on the hard shoulder. I phoned my mum while OH phoned the breakdown people. The breakdown people were going to be a while, so in the end, mum came to pick me up and take me to the hospital, while OH waited with the car for breakdown. We just found out my car's engine is quite badly damaged and will probably cost me hundreds of pounds. Great! Me and mum got to the hospital just in time! We were then kept waiting for an hour, so OH managed to sort the car out and get to the hospital in time for the scan! We went in and i couldnt look at the screen until i knew there was a heartbeat. I had a sneaky peak and saw a flicker! I was so happy! However, the sonographer said baby measures 10 weeks 2 days :( So now i've got myself all worried. I thought i was 12 weeks 1 day today, going by my LMP. 

Why would baby be measuring so far behind?! Is it a problem? Will he/she catch up, or maybe just a slow grower?! Ahhh i'm confused! Does anyone have any experience of this?

Also, we saw a consultant afterwards, who was rubbish, and despite our history, we will not be getting any extra scans on the NHS. But...here's some pictures of little one :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2664.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 0









IMG_2666.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 0









IMG_2667.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Looking forward to my scan tonight, and thought I would show you our little fatty at 16 weeks, hubby says that if fatty keeps growing like this, I might pop.. haha
 



Attached Files:







Fatty 16 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Vickieh1981

Missmaternal (I don't think I know your name :-S) Were you charting? It's possible that you ovulated late that month. I mean I was charting with Maff and know exactly when I fell but they still put me back 3 days at my scan. They said that some babies are late implanters etc. 

I am sure it's all fine as long as baby is looking good. Sucks to have to redo 2 weeks though.

Susan - you look great.


----------



## Lianne1986

i think i might add a bump pic later x


----------



## jenny25

hey girls sorry not been about much been abit up and down with paul and i , plus all i wanna do now is sleep , ate a pizza for lunch and i just feel it sittin their yuk! we went to our friends house last night to ask her to be god mother and paul is god father to her little boy aww it was so nice she has an 8 month little girl too poor soul has bronchitis so she isnt sleeping that great before we know it it was after 11 so we had to leave to get the bus and just got in before midnight i practically went to sleep when i got in how is everyone ? xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

hey jenny, how did it go at the school last week? x


----------



## jenny25

hey hun , it went fine i didnt go in loosing my rag or that but i told them straight what this was doing to my health and they sat and listen ive now told them to contact either paul or his mum in regards to aarron's behaviour and they are looking into who he plays with in school we have started a behaviour book so they can write in their if he been good or bad so that will cut the calling i guess we are trying to find solutions to find out why he is like 2 people , so we set up a reward chart at home with smiles if he gets all smiles he will get rewarded but if he is bad he gets a sad face but he has the chance to work and earn back his smiley face etc xxxx


----------



## Lianne1986

awww. ur little boy sounds just like mine lol i think they are around the same age? tyler will be 6 in november. almost everyday the teacher was callin me after school bcuz tyler had done this or done tht. he used to play fight at lunch times, in the end he had to go to lunch club where he was constantly watched. towards the end of last term tho he completly turned himself around and starting doing as he was told, he too was influenced by other children. i was punishing tyler out of school too but like u mentioned before there are some parents that dnt really care. 
tyler got an award of the head teacher last term becuz he was the one child tht had acheived the most in the year group. and so far this year we havent had one single problem. 

we had problems with tyler at home too tho, did u say ur biy was good at home? sounds like he is copying others at school. im glad the school listened to u tho hun, u really didnt need the stress :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

miss maternal - wow put back 13 days is quite alot! but im sure things are fine or she would have said something hun :hugs:, maybe just a slow grower lol. My first scan i should have been 7 weeks and was put at 6+4, at second scan i should have been 8+4 and was put back to 7+6, but when we went on sunday, things had evened out, i should have been 10+3, and measuered 10+2 so pretty much ok. When did you get your BFP ? . Im sure things are fine :flow:


----------



## jenny25

aarron has just turned 6 at the end of august hun, but they sound so alike but i think its just boys are boys i mean aarron is the type of child if someone does something he will copy that child not sure if he does it cause he thinks its cool too do it but he doesnt swear he has a heart of gold he just follows off on the wrong things tbh xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

tinybutterfly said:


> *vickie*, "cute" is all you'll be hun!
> can't wait for my bump to appear properly

aaargh, i mean Deb, obviously!
wth is wrong with me, i seem to always switch you two
i blame the preggo brain for now, i'll look for the real cause after baby is born...by then nobody will remember :p


----------



## Vickieh1981

That's okay. I did go back through posts and wonder what it meant lol. Then I decided I quite liked being called cute :haha:


----------



## Lianne1986

jenny25 said:


> aarron has just turned 6 at the end of august hun, but they sound so alike but i think its just boys are boys i mean aarron is the type of child if someone does something he will copy that child not sure if he does it cause he thinks its cool too do it but he doesnt swear he has a heart of gold he just follows off on the wrong things tbh xxx

i agree, ithink most boys fight and play power rangers an stuff lol 

:hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Oi Vickie, stop trying to nick my cuteness ;)

Lol @ preggo brain TB.. i keep forgetting how to drive ... and our car is a bloody automatic!!


----------



## mislaww

Morning/Afternoon! 

Nice bumps, Deb and Susan! I definitely have a bit of a bump going now. I got dressed yesterday and looked down and thought "oh, hello bump! There you are!". I'm wearing a pencil skirt today and it's not subtle! 

MissMaternal - don't worry if they didn't tell you to worry! It's likely because you ovulated late, or possibly, he's a bit of a slow grower. And if they weren't ordering extra scans, as much as that sucks, it means they aren't concerned, I hope!

Glad to hear that whole Aaron and school thing is working out for you Jenny. What a headache...I'm sure he's a good kid, not to worry. I was NOT a good kid through much of school and I turned out okay, I think! 


Yay for hearbeats!


----------



## Bittersweet

:wave: quick update here :)

after my neg digi iv sat and huffed about it lol:)
went to my local clinic today who deal with pregnancy and sexual health and that at 3.30 today

she tested me but even as i was handing my pee over :blush: i could see it was very pale-it was a negative. But the lady wasnt at all concerened she thinks im just quite early on.

I have a bit of a "bump" atm-had it for around a week. Cramps are bad too. But iv got a docs appointment at 4.30 tomorrow under the womens demand that i go asap incase i have an infection.

She also thought i was further on than i think-which is pretty much impossible because i had bloods etc done for my chemical...though they could have been wrong but i doubt it.

anyhow heres a picture OH took today of my stomach. :cry: i even got asked today how far along i was....:(
 



Attached Files:







IMG000056.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG000057.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Vickieh1981

Bittersweet said:


> :wave: quick update here :)
> 
> after my neg digi iv sat and huffed about it lol:)
> went to my local clinic today who deal with pregnancy and sexual health and that at 3.30 today
> 
> she tested me but even as i was handing my pee over :blush: i could see it was very pale-it was a negative. But the lady wasnt at all concerened she thinks im just quite early on.
> 
> I have a bit of a "bump" atm-had it for around a week. Cramps are bad too. But iv got a docs appointment at 4.30 tomorrow under the womens demand that i go asap incase i have an infection.
> 
> She also thought i was further on than i think-which is pretty much impossible because i had bloods etc done for my chemical...though they could have been wrong but i doubt it.
> 
> anyhow heres a picture OH took today of my stomach. :cry: i even got asked today how far along i was....:(

Why did she think you were further on if the test was negative? Cute belly x

So I had my appt today. They had done tons and tons of bloods -it was 11 vials. All the bloods came back pretty normal so i don't know why she died but it did show up that I am a haemophilia carrier so now my boys need testing to see if they are haemophiliac.

Also it showed a mutation - something MTHER which he said could make me prone to having children with spina bifida or cause my arteries to clog up because you can't break down the amnio acids in meat. However this one is unlikely to affect me because my hyoscine level is normal and I don't eat much meat.

I think that was about it. I haave to go back tomorrow and have another test to confirm and then arrange getting my boys tested :-(


----------



## EpdTTC

Beautiful bumps girls! I am starting to show quite a bit but was thinking maybe it's just cuz I am a chunk, but I think it's part chunk and part baby!

So...had my OB appointment today. I am bummed. He would not do a scan and not only would he not do a scan at this appointment, he is not planning to do a scan at my next appointment in 3 weeks! I thought for sure that if not at today's appointment then definitely at the next one. So my next scan will not be until November 10th!! That feels like forever. My last scan was September 9th, so it will be a full two months. I thought for sure that I would find out the baby's gender sometime in October. I was so upset, that I literally cried like a big baby. I waited until doc left the room and then sat there and cried with my mom and my partner. I just couldn't help it, I was so disappointed. As you all understand, I have so much anxiety, wondering if baby is developing ok in there and I was really hoping for some relief at this appointment or at the very least, the next appointment. I was so embarrassed because despite waiting to exit the room until I got my composure, the woman at the front desk could tell that I had been crying. She was very sweet and said "Oh honey, did he make you cry?" and then when the doc walked by she gave him shit about making me upset. It was sweet but I felt like a bratty baby. I seriously just couldn't help it, I couldn't hold back the tears. Hormones mixed with anxiety and disappointment. Bad combo.

Also, when they listened for the heartbeat, at first the nurse could only find mine-who knew that you could hear your own heartbeat in your abdomen but I suppose it makes sense since we have two major arteries there!! I was starting to panic as it took her a bit to find the baby but she did and the hb was in the 150's. So get this-all of this time when I thought I was listening to the baby's heartbeat, I was really listening to my own! This is actually sort of a relief because I thought the heartbeat sounded really slow and I had been worried. It sounded slow because it was mine!!! My doppler doesn't have a counter on it, you just have to listen with the headphones and count it yourself. I had counted it in the range of 76-90 and knew that wasn't right but thought, well maybe I just suck at listening and counting and chalked it up to my lack of skills. DUH! So now the hunt is on to see if I can actually find the baby's HB! Baby was more to the right and mine was more towards the center. 

I left the appointment feeling so upset. I know I should be happy, we heard the hb and my uterus measured where it should be and my blood pressure was excellent-but it still terrifies me to wonder if the baby is okay in there and it's even worse to know I won't find out for another six weeks. It feels like pure torture. I may have to break down and find a place where I can have a private scan and just go behind my doc's back.

Sorry for the rant...


----------



## Bittersweet

V she was just going through the options- she wasnt too concerned about the negative test as urine was too diluted-she also mentioned how sometimes tests dont show up after 14 weeks.

i know im not though. knmowing my luck iv probs just gotten fat over the past week :(


----------



## Tulip

Vick - sounds like MTFHR, a gene mutation that i don't reay understand, but if your homocysteine levels are fine then it's nothing to worry about - especially as princess is doing so well and looking great. Can cause multiple early m/c and neural tube defects as high homocysteine inhibits Folic absorption. 

Shaz, yep, that's the bedding set. It's v bright and breezy, I love it! X


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hope all you ladies are dong well :)

Cute bump debs :thumbup:

Glad you got reults back vick, although not many answers :hugs:

Cant believe im 11 weeks tomorrow :o its went alot faster than i thought :D x


----------



## jenny25

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs642.snc4/60232_10150281435450338_631305337_14924967_4038687_n.jpg

i look chunky and fat rather than pregnant:cry:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Cute wee bumpy jen :) thats how look if not bigger lol x


----------



## jenny25

excuse the bruises and pauls boxers but it seems my ass has also got bigger lol xx


----------



## mislaww

Cute Jenny! 

Ahhhhhh! I'm hungry.

Bittersweet, are they doing a beta on you? Poor thing having to wait like this.


----------



## Bittersweet

Mislaw I dunno what to expect just gona go in and demand they tell me :) xxx


----------



## mislaww

Have you done another hpt lately (not including the lying digi)?


----------



## Bittersweet

Nope one tomorrow morning though cos it came in post today and the lying one at the clinic with the diluted urine. :)


----------



## mislaww

Well, let us know! Fingers crossed you get some peace of mind. And give it some time - I know I've posted this before, but my bfp didn't show up until an hour after I poas!


----------



## Bittersweet

Thank u chick :)Xxx


----------



## braijackava

I keep forgetting everything!?! Its driving me mad. Everytime I go to the store it takes me 10 minutes to find where I parked.


----------



## MissMaternal

Vickieh1981 said:


> Missmaternal (I don't think I know your name :-S) Were you charting? It's possible that you ovulated late that month. I mean I was charting with Maff and know exactly when I fell but they still put me back 3 days at my scan. They said that some babies are late implanters etc.
> 
> I am sure it's all fine as long as baby is looking good. Sucks to have to redo 2 weeks though.
> 
> Susan - you look great.

My name is Sarah :flower: Sorry, i can't believe i've never actually told you my name lol. No i wasnt charting. And also, it was the 2nd cycle after losing Freya, so maybe they hadn't regulated yet. I remember thinking that it was weird that with Freya i got a strong BFP on the day my period was due, but with this one i didn't get a BFP until i was 3 days late. Anyway, yeah baby does look fine, and it's HEART IS BEATING which is the most important thing right now :cloud9: x


----------



## EpdTTC

Cute bump Jen! Bruised just like mine but who cares!


----------



## mommy2be2011x

LIL UPDATE!! :) I'm so happy!! today I had my 12 week scan and everything looks great baby is moving a lot and heartbeat looks just perfectly fine!! I'm healthy as well and couldn't be happier :) You can all see my pics on a thread I posted on 1st trimester! :) Thanks for everyones support!


----------



## mommy2be2011x

oooh heres a pic of my bump 

https://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/115/l_208648012cab4f918a3a20be947ba1e1.jpg


----------



## eclipse_xo

mommy2be, glad your scan went well hun :)


----------



## debgreasby

Hurrah for good scans!


----------



## Beadette

Yippee for brilliant scans! So happy for you! Xxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yay for all the fab scan news!

I am 10 weeks today!!!! I have never got to double digits!!! (last time I had my ERPC around 10 weeks but no growth beyond 4 weeks) Off to read one of the weekly update things on the baby websites.

I'm getting very paranoid because my symptoms have lessened a lot. I can actually touch my boobs now without them hurting so much, but they do still hurt a little bit, but it's very unnerving. I was sick last night but it's all related to my Pregnacare. I am now taking it at night before I go to bed and last night I ended up waking up at midnight and having to go and be sick, eurgh. When I said this morning I was paranoid because of lack of symptoms my husband was like "but you were sick last night!!" but it's so frustrating because it's all vitamin related. Sigh.

Two weeks to go till my scan. Tomorrow is my last day in the office before two weeks off work so fingers crossed the time will go quickly because we'll be busy.


----------



## Chimpette

OK Ladies, here is our little fatty long legs.... and we're on team...... :blue:

Good luck with your scan today Minimim, can't wait to hear what your having..
 



Attached Files:







Fatty long legs.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Minimin

Chimpette said:


> OK Ladies, here is our little fatty long legs.... and we're on team...... :blue:
> 
> Good luck with your scan today Minimim, can't wait to hear what your having..

ahhhhhh :wohoo: :yipee: and what a fantastic set of piccies- who you calling fatty long legs :lol: How cute! 
:headspin: for team :blue: I kept checking last night but didnt see an update!
Congrats to you and Mr Chimpette- I bet you both are sooooo chuffed.

I am cacking it for my scan this morning- we leave in about 20. ATM- I want to know babba is ok- thats all :flower::flower:


----------



## Beadette

Cesca - congrats on double digits!!!

Chimpette! Yeah for team blue! Love love love the pics!!! Excellent news!

I've just had another cheeky little dopple and again found bubs easily for the third day in a row! Heartbeat was choo chooing away! I love that sound! So amazing!!! Xxxx


----------



## Beadette

Good luck Min! I'm sure bubs is happily kicking away! Xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Minimim, I'm sure everything is fine and dandy, but I felt the same yesterday.

The scan's are amazing, I can't recommend them enough..!

Beadette, yay for hearing choo chooing, that's what I had a little train going round the track, so maybe your having a little monster like me...!

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Yay for team blue Susan!

Good luck Min, i'm sure all will be fabulous.

Yay for choo choo Neens!


----------



## roonsma

Nice bumps ladies...mine grows bigger through the day as i bloat up(my stomachs still a bit dodgy) i'll get a photo this eve if i remember!

Cool scan Chimpette, love the leg shot!:happydance:

I know just how your feeling Min, but it will be fine i'm sure:hugs:

Yay for 10 weeks Cesca:happydance:

Yay for choo choo heartbeats Bead!!!:happydance:

Vickie, hoping your boys are just fine hun:hugs:

I've had a great nights sleep, thank f***, the last 3 nights have been hellish, is anyone else suffering with interupted sleep and super vivid dreams? i must be awake at least half a dozen times and it messing with my head!! Never ever suffered before even at the worst times, its so bizarre?

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## Beadette

I do hope it's a little monster Chimp but obviously I will be over the moon either way! Xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

My dreams are mad roonsma, all very vivid and often sexual. I'm actually feeling very guilty all the time at the sexual ones even though it's not my fault!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Vick - sounds like MTFHR, a gene mutation that i don't reay understand, but if your homocysteine levels are fine then it's nothing to worry about - especially as princess is doing so well and looking great. Can cause multiple early m/c and neural tube defects as high homocysteine inhibits Folic absorption.
> 
> Shaz, yep, that's the bedding set. It's v bright and breezy, I love it! X

Ooops homocysteine - that's the one. I couldn't remember what it was called. He said that my level was fine and so the MTFHR is not something to worry about - obviously I haven't had my 20 week scan but they certainly didn't say anything at my 12 week scan about the spine looking bad.



Mummy2Angel. said:


> Hope all you ladies are dong well :)
> 
> Cute bump debs :thumbup:
> 
> Glad you got reults back vick, although not many answers :hugs:
> 
> Cant believe im 11 weeks tomorrow :o its went alot faster than i thought :D x

11 weeks - that has gone fast xxx



jenny25 said:


> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs642.snc4/60232_10150281435450338_631305337_14924967_4038687_n.jpg
> 
> i look chunky and fat rather than pregnant:cry:

I think you look lovely hun



MissMaternal said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Missmaternal (I don't think I know your name :-S) Were you charting? It's possible that you ovulated late that month. I mean I was charting with Maff and know exactly when I fell but they still put me back 3 days at my scan. They said that some babies are late implanters etc.
> 
> I am sure it's all fine as long as baby is looking good. Sucks to have to redo 2 weeks though.
> 
> Susan - you look great.
> 
> My name is Sarah :flower: Sorry, i can't believe i've never actually told you my name lol. No i wasnt charting. And also, it was the 2nd cycle after losing Freya, so maybe they hadn't regulated yet. I remember thinking that it was weird that with Freya i got a strong BFP on the day my period was due, but with this one i didn't get a BFP until i was 3 days late. Anyway, yeah baby does look fine, and it's HEART IS BEATING which is the most important thing right now :cloud9: xClick to expand...

Nice to meet you officially Sarah lol. I think because you weren't charting and got a late bfp that you just ovulated late and this baby is fine which is great (shame that you have to wait longer to find out what you are having though)



mommy2be2011x said:


> LIL UPDATE!! :) I'm so happy!! today I had my 12 week scan and everything looks great baby is moving a lot and heartbeat looks just perfectly fine!! I'm healthy as well and couldn't be happier :) You can all see my pics on a thread I posted on 1st trimester! :) Thanks for everyones support!

Great news and you have such a teeny bump



Chimpette said:


> OK Ladies, here is our little fatty long legs.... and we're on team...... :blue:
> 
> Good luck with your scan today Minimim, can't wait to hear what your having..

Awwww those are such gorgeous pictures. I love the 3d ones as they get bigger.


Oooh and Min finding out today too???? Exciting. I say boy.

How cute is this website??

https://milasdaydreams.blogspot.com/


----------



## SmileyShazza

Cesca - :yipee: for double digits! Try not to worry too much about the lessening in symptoms I found exactly the same at around 10 weeks they seemed to lessen but just came and went randomly (and still are).

Chimpette &#8211; congrats on team blue! Love your name Fatty Long legs :haha:

Your&#8217;re getting the start of a lovely bump there Jenny :thumbup:

Good luck at your scan Min &#8211; can&#8217;t wait to find out what team you are on :hugs:

:hugs: to everyone :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> How cute is this website??
> 
> https://milasdaydreams.blogspot.com/

very!!!

just a real shame that baby never has her eyes open really


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies, 
thanks for all the well wishes. I am pleased to say all went well. Saw babba's HB and burst out crying from pure relief that all was ok. The sonographer was lovely- we worked our way down from head to HER lady bits (Team :pink: ) and she pointed out the brain, spine, even collar bones! All looks good and healthy. She showed us a sneaky 4d image but babba was not playing nice so we didn't get a good look at her face. Her hands were covering her up!

Cesca :wohoo: for double digits!

Off to look at the website Vickie- good luck with MW :)


----------



## debgreasby

:happydance: Min, so happy for you! xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Minimin said:


> Hey ladies,
> thanks for all the well wishes. I am pleased to say all went well. Saw babba's HB and burst out crying from pure relief that all was ok. The sonographer was lovely- we worked our way down from head to HER lady bits (Team :pink: ) and she pointed out the brain, spine, even collar bones! All looks good and healthy. She showed us a sneaky 4d image but babba was not playing nice so we didn't get a good look at her face. Her hands were covering her up!

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

I knew it would all be ok :) I hope that has eased your worries now hunni - hearing the HB is amazing isn't it :)


----------



## Chimpette

Yay... congrats on your little baby girl.... 

I'm so happy for you!

xxx


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Min and Chimp on excellent scan news! One for team pink and one for team blue! I think I have found a place to have a private scan and hope to find out what I am having on Oct 16th! That still feels like a long time to wait but they want me to be 18 weeks and it sure beats waiting almost a whole 'nother month!

Loving the choo choo Neens. Wonder why I can only seem to find my heartbeat and not baby's? Wish I had one of the dopplers with the counters on it so I would now right away if it was mine of baby's. Maybe it's because I am a thicker girl and baby's heartbeat isn't loud enough to hear over my own with the doppler I have? 

Roonsma- My sleep has been very interrupted lately too. I feel like my hips and back ache no matter how I lay. Doc says its from the hormone Relaxin being released and loosening up all of my joints. I can't recall having many dreams but I have had some very odd sexual dreams like PRgirl! Very strange!


----------



## tinybutterfly

anyone who betted on today being the first day i'd puke.... *dingdingding*... you just won!!!


----------



## FierceAngel

hugs tinybutterfly - me too!!!

ive been in bed all day with bad cramps! im hoping ive just got a bug ive had sickness and diareah this morning. but im terrified what if it isnt what if its all over :( 

really trying for PMA but struggling :(


----------



## EpdTTC

Tiny Butterfly-I think I started getting sick at exactly where you are -7 1/2 weeks! Hope it doesn't stay for long!


----------



## tinybutterfly

FierceAngel said:


> hugs tinybutterfly - me too!!!
> 
> ive been in bed all day with bad cramps! im hoping ive just got a bug ive had sickness and diareah this morning. but im terrified what if it isnt what if its all over :(
> 
> really trying for PMA but struggling :(

maybe you have a stomach bug but i'm sure your little one will be just fine.
if you have diareah, the cramping is most likely from your bowels, not your uterus

*sends you a big bowl of PMA*



EpdTTC said:


> Tiny Butterfly-I think I started getting sick at exactly where you are -7 1/2 weeks! Hope it doesn't stay for long!

how long did yours stay?

if i take after my mom, i still have 9 more puke moments to go and all in first trimester hehe


----------



## Beadette

Min - I am so happy that you are on team pink!!!!!!! yipee xxxx


----------



## EpdTTC

TB-I thought it was gone around 14 weeks, but it cam back earlier this week-Sun, Mon, and Tues I was sick. I have felt better the past couple of days. Hope yours doesn't stay that long!


----------



## mislaww

Morning/Afternoon!

Congrats on your little boy, Susan and congrats on your little girl, Min! Hurray! I can't believe some of you are already at that point. And great news, Mommy2be, about your scan! 

Fierce, please don't worry...try to relax as much as you can. I'm sure it's nothing. Tummy problems are ugh...too common in pregnancy!

Sarah - definitely sounds like late ovulation. Nothing to worry about I'm sure.

Tiny - sorry you're pukey, but yay! that's a sign of a healthy pregnancy! and women who have ms tend to have smarter babies! So there's a silver lining, at least.

AFM - still sick. Did I tell you about my plane ride home Sunday night? HA! I used 3 barf bags, and became well acquainted with the washrooms too, when the seatbelt sign wasn't on! DH was proudly telling the flight attendants it was his fault. 

On to more interesting things, I have bought some maternity clothes and have discovered some more on ebay - the CUTEST winter coat (ugh, do I ever need one for our weather). Yay clothes shopping! Anyone else starting to buy?


----------



## eclipse_xo

Congrats Minimin on your scan... yaay for team pink :) !!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yay for all the good scans :hugs: x


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls, 

Deb I need you!!! I'm getting very nervous about the NT scan and especially as it will be the first time I've been back to that department since my first mmc diagnosis - Deb goes to same hospital so can you give me an overview of what will happen? Just so I'm prepared that's all. Do they take your bloods first or is it straight into the scan? 

Thanks Deb!

Hope everyone else is well! I'm still feeling very nauseous! Trying to eat a chicken burger now! 

Xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Happy to help .... i had the scan done first, in the dukeries bit. Sat round waiting, went in, scan woman explained what they were doing etc. Scan performed .. cue tears of joy :)
Got told official due date and was told to go to desk and book 20 week scan. Booked 20 week scan.

Then sent round to Pregnancy day care for bloods. Handed woman my notes .. got weighed (boo) then she took the blood... only 1 little pot :) She said the results would take about 2 weeks and my midwife would let me know if there was a problem.
As it turned out, my results were with my midwife on the Wednesday (had scan Fri) and all is good :)

Don't think i missed anything .... oh yeah £3 per scan pic, you need tokens for the meter in waiting room :)


----------



## Beadette

Thanks Hun that's really helped! Feel more prepared now! Xxx


----------



## Bittersweet

Sigh
docs didn't go well- not pregnant and bloods getting sent away to test for diabeties etc and if neg il be scanned etc for polysystoc ovaries etc. 

Good luck ladies :kiss:


----------



## debgreasby

Oh hunni, I'm sorry :(


----------



## Tulip

Sorry to hear thar sweetie. Back here soon, y'hear? :kiss:

Neen and Deb that's interesting. Down here they do bloods first... Unless you're on the verge of a full blown panic attack when you arrive and they check yer history on the system and realise they'd best fire up the scanner asap :blush:

Had a manic couple of days at work girls, sorry to have been absent. Will update tmrw before MW. Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## mislaww

So sorry Bittersweet. Hopefully we'll see you around these boards very soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Beadette

I'm sorry Bittersweet! xxx


----------



## EpdTTC

Sorry Bittersweet! I hope the blood work and tests come back ok. hugs.


----------



## mislaww

God, I'm hungry.


----------



## roonsma

:hugs: Bittersweet x


----------



## MissMaternal

Sorry to hear that Bittersweet :hugs:

Chimpette - yay for team :blue:, and Minimin yay for team :pink:!!!
I can't wait to find out what team i'm on!

Tulip, omg 4 days of work left for you!! It's flown by!!

I am still trying to get used to being in week 10 again...it feels weird, like the last 2 weeks never happened!


----------



## mislaww

^^^Aww, sorry Sarah!


----------



## eclipse_xo

Found out my next scan date: October 14th... eek, im soo excited to find out if its a little girl or boy.


----------



## Tulip

Ha! Sarah, it's now down to 2 days! Must update my siggy :D


----------



## jenny25

well girls your gonna laugh at me , i done a new thing today paul always brings me a cuppa tea in bed in the morning its a god send so i get up to go to the loo now im sitting on the loo and start coughing then the next min im sick all over the floor while im sitting on the loo with me knickers between my legs lol how clever is that lol xxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

Sorry bittersweet xx 

And yay for those gender scans! My 20w is on tues and I'm losing my positive feeling day by day :-( hate that scans are so stressful now.


----------



## Rainbowpea

And 2 working days tulip! That is fab! I'll be working right up to my due date :-(


----------



## Tulip

Jen you poor thing, are you OK?

I am also enjoying the gender scans and getting new tickers - it's v exciting! I'm sure all will be well, RP :hugs: Will you find out the gender?

i'm v lucky to be finishing next week - carried over 2 weeks of holiday from last year and they like us to go on ML with none outstanding (because if I don't go back they won't have to pay me for it on top of all the holiday I accrue while on ML!). So I had quite a bit to take, plus they owed me about 6 days worth of hours which I've been whittling down too. 

I think it's good timing as I'm starting to get achy and grumpy and I think this boy has dropped a bit (will find out at MW later). Also I seriously need to get practising my hypno, haven't got time to go to work!!


----------



## jenny25

yeah im fine hun i feel sick most mornings and usually tea sorts it out but i didnt expect that lol so funny tho lol

happy 11 weeks too me yay xxx


----------



## Tulip

^^ Oh yeah I knew there was something I needed to do!


----------



## jenny25

oh girls i ment to tell you something i had a call from the council yesterday , and i have someone coming out to help paul and i get our own place , yay its took us so long and the mp pestering them i had the housing manager call us cause we are seen as a urgent case how good is that so i have to wait till monday for that too happen xxx


----------



## Tulip

Belated congrats............

Happy 18 weeks Pippa!
Happy 17 weeks Perdita!
Happy 16 weeks Posh and Min :pink:!
Happy 15 weeks Annie!
Happy 11 weeks Cheryl and Rebecca!
Happy 10 weeks MrMojo, Cesca, Patsy and Kabie!
Happy 7 weeks Lucy!
Happy 6 weeks Laura!

And for today......
Happy 18 weeks Lisa :yellow:!
Happy 17 weeks Vickie :pink: and Juste!
Happy 15 weeks Hayley!
Happy 12 weeks Siobhan! Hope your scan went well! xx
Happy 11 weeks Jen!
Happy 10 weeks Swanny and Brandi!
Happy 6 weeks FierceAngel!

I'm sorry if I've missed it on here, but Croydon had m/c confirmed a couple of weeks ago :(


----------



## tinybutterfly

Happy 11 weeks Jenny!!!
so ehm.... things with paul are ok again as well then? hope so!


scary days ahead... i miscarried at 7+6


----------



## jenny25

things are ok for the moment hun things can be up and down though xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

sounds good, just a rough patch :)


----------



## jenny25

yeah i think its just me and my stupid hormones to be honest i didnt realise it was going to be this rough this time around xx


----------



## vickyd

Congratz on all the great scans ladies!

Vickie i also have the MTHFR gene mutation the more severe type (homozygous). There is no clear link to mc and other clotting issues and as long as you take folic acid and baby aspirin you are ok. If you need any info pm me.

My next scan is on Monday, nervous as usual but trying to load up on the PMA!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Bittersweet said:


> Sigh
> docs didn't go well- not pregnant and bloods getting sent away to test for diabeties etc and if neg il be scanned etc for polysystoc ovaries etc.
> 
> Good luck ladies :kiss:




Rainbowpea said:


> Sorry bittersweet xx
> 
> And yay for those gender scans! My 20w is on tues and I'm losing my positive feeling day by day :-( hate that scans are so stressful now.

Awww hun - I am too and mine is nearly 4 weeks away



MissMaternal said:


> Sorry to hear that Bittersweet :hugs:
> 
> Chimpette - yay for team :blue:, and Minimin yay for team :pink:!!!
> I can't wait to find out what team i'm on!
> 
> Tulip, omg 4 days of work left for you!! It's flown by!!
> 
> I am still trying to get used to being in week 10 again...it feels weird, like the last 2 weeks never happened!

It must be very frustrating especially because i imagine you are counting down to 20 weeks :hug:



Tulip said:


> Belated congrats............
> 
> Happy 18 weeks Pippa!
> Happy 17 weeks Perdita!
> Happy 16 weeks Posh and Min :pink:!
> Happy 15 weeks Annie!
> Happy 11 weeks Cheryl and Rebecca!
> Happy 10 weeks MrMojo, Cesca, Patsy and Kabie!
> Happy 7 weeks Lucy!
> Happy 6 weeks Laura!
> 
> And for today......
> Happy 18 weeks Lisa :yellow:!
> Happy 17 weeks Vickie :pink: and Juste!
> Happy 15 weeks Hayley!
> Happy 12 weeks Siobhan! Hope your scan went well! xx
> Happy 11 weeks Jen!
> Happy 10 weeks Swanny and Brandi!
> Happy 6 weeks FierceAngel!
> 
> I'm sorry if I've missed it on here, but Croydon had m/c confirmed a couple of weeks ago :(

Oooh thank you. Can't believe mine says 17 weeks already

Poor Croydon. I don't think I saw that.



tinybutterfly said:


> Happy 11 weeks Jenny!!!
> so ehm.... things with paul are ok again as well then? hope so!
> 
> 
> scary days ahead... i miscarried at 7+6

Jeez don't do that to me. I scan read that and just saw miscarried at 7+6 and panicked.

I hope the next few days and gentle on you 



vickyd said:


> Congratz on all the great scans ladies!
> 
> Vickie i also have the MTHFR gene mutation the more severe type (homozygous). There is no clear link to mc and other clotting issues and as long as you take folic acid and baby aspirin you are ok. If you need any info pm me.
> 
> My next scan is on Monday, nervous as usual but trying to load up on the PMA!

That's great thanks hun. It's good to hear that it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## debgreasby

So sorry for Croydon :cry:


----------



## tinybutterfly

sorry for the scare vickie!!! had to run to turn off an annoying alarm at that point


----------



## Charliemarina

oh im so sorry for croyden and im sorry i missed the post :sad2:

well iv not been around last few days myself due to a funeral yesterday and been busy few days b4 but im resting again now so yay

i cant believe im already 10+1 but i cant help but feel my next scan isnt gonna go well :(, i dont have a reason for the feeling other than i spot every bloody day, iv got alot of cramping going on too with lower back ache but iv noticed a growth in my belly so im putting it all together as stretching pains ;)

i have MW app in 5 days YAY and first 12 weeks scan in 12 days its gone so fast :dance:

its crap weather here today raining and VERY windy glad im staying home, so how is everyone else feeling today??? :)


----------



## EpdTTC

Rainbow Pea and Vicky D-thinking of you girls and sending loads of PMA for scans

Jenny-Hope you feel better sweetie and yay for you and Paul getting your own place. That has got to be a huge stress relief!

TB-It's so hard to get through those milestones without having a nervous breakdown! I'll be thinking of you.

Nic-Yee-haw! for maternity leave. You must be ecstatic. I would be!

Patsy-I know I've said this on here before so sorry if I sound like a broken record-one of the things that I have learned is that after my losses i had negative feelings about my scans this pregnancy. I learned that those negative feelings weren't instinct of a gut feeling, they were just my fear taking over. Try to remember this when you feel yourself starting to have that negative sinking feeling. I can't trust my gut anymore because it's so tainted with worry and fear! I hope your MW appt goes well and that helps to bring you some comfort.


----------



## Beadette

Hugs to all my girls - will check in properly later! Told mum and dad earlier! Was so lovely xx


----------



## debgreasby

Hurrah for telling x


----------



## eclipse_xo

Charliemarina said:


> i have MW app in 5 days YAY and first 12 weeks scan in 12 days its gone so fast :dance:
> 
> its crap weather here today raining and VERY windy glad im staying home, so how is everyone else feeling today??? :)

...hope everything goes well with your MW app and scan. Weather today here is nice, yesterday was all dreary and rainy. Getting colder weather now... not looking foreward to winter coming!!


*Rainbowpea*, Hope your scan on Tuesday goes well... you want it to be a boy or girl? ;)


----------



## meow951

Please can i join?

I'm due May 2nd. I've had 2 different due dates so far but i'll go with this until i get the final one at my 12 week scan if all is well lol

I've had 2 scan at 7+1 and 9+6 and all was fine both times.

Just waiting for my 12 week scan and praying everything is ok!


----------



## mislaww

Sorry meow. We're an exclusive club and we'll need to check your references first. ;)

Welcome! Sorry I'm in a goofy mood! Congrats on 2 great scans! What a relief, I'm sure.

I might have just felt little Van Dorp. It took me by surprise!


----------



## MissMaternal

Oh wow Tulip, 2 days! That's even better than i thought lol! 
Jenny thats great to hear you're getting somewhere with the council!
Rainbow i hope your scan goes well. I can't wait to hear what you're having!
Vickie yeah it is hard because i'm counting down to 20 weeks..makes it an even longer wait!

xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Welcome Meow! xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

mislaww said:


> Sorry meow. We're an exclusive club and we'll need to check your references first. ;)

*lols*


yay on feeling little one! dutch roots somewhere i suppose (van dorp)?


----------



## Chimpette

Tulip, loving my new ticker on the front page. Put a great big smile on my face to see monster number 2 lol. Thanks x


----------



## mislaww

tinybutterfly said:


> yay on feeling little one! dutch roots somewhere i suppose (van dorp)?

Yes, yay!

Yes, LO is 1/8 dutch and 3/8 Fresian, which is apparently pretty much Dutch. We shall see if it's pale and blonde and tall like my hubby, or dark and short like me! 

Nice work with the new tickers, Nic! Can't wait to see it get more colourful!


----------



## Tulip

Chimpette said:


> Tulip, loving my new ticker on the front page. Put a great big smile on my face to see monster number 2 lol. Thanks x

Glad you like it :)
Anyone who will be staying team yellow like Neen, let me know and I'll do you a yellow ticker!

Yay for movement Annie! Whoop!

Welcome meow and congratulations! I shall update Sunday when I'm back home xxx


----------



## Beadette

Aw Nic - I love my spring surprise ticker! you are a sweet! x


----------



## roonsma

I'm staying team yellow tulip!! I think you've still got me down for my original EDD, can you alter it to March 12th please, thankyou hunny xx

Hi ladies, hope you're all well x:happydance:

Hi Meow, welcome hun x:happydance:


----------



## mommy2be2011x

HELLO LADIES!!! :flow: How Is everyone doing todayy???? 
YAY FOR GOOD SCANS! 
Happy New week to all starting one :) 

Has anyone gotten a 3d at 16 weeks?? how was it?
I'm having one oct 25 and they will determine the 
gender then!! I can't stay on team yellow I'm too 
Impatient!!! LOL!! How's everyone feeling???


----------



## mislaww

Hey Neens, why are you team yellow? 

I'm considering joining your team and would love to hear your reasons!


----------



## Beadette

mislaww said:


> Hey Neens, why are you team yellow?
> 
> I'm considering joining your team and would love to hear your reasons!

I caused controversy last time I expained this and don't want to offend others - it's just my preference.

For one - I feel it will be just the best surprise and just add to the whole experience for me. I also look forward to hubby telling me what flavour we've got - I imagine it will be one of those memories that stays with me for ever. I also want everyone else around us to guess and have a surprise too.

My other reason is based on a bug bear that I've got. Now don't get me wrong I have names which I like - a shortlist if you will, and I expect when I have the baby I will have a very good idea what the babys name will be if it is either sex. And I will announce the name when baby is born - what I really don't like (I'm sorry to those who do this - remember only my opinion) is when people have the gender scan and then pick the name and start calling it by the name from then. I have people on Facebook who irritate me on a daily basis by saying things like "me and Jasmine are going into town" - Jasmine is not due for another 15 weeks!! It drives me loopy! What if that baby does not 'look' like a Jasmine when she comes out?? Now i've nothing against people who choose their babies names early on but I just don't like the whole calling them by that name to everyone before they are even born!

Now don't get me wrong - I will be dying to find out what I've got but I will be stong at te 20 week scan and not ask! Above all I just want the surprise!!

I'm going to sneak off now before people start throwing things at me!!!!!! loves xxx


----------



## mislaww

Thanks Neens! ^^^ Sorry, I didn't mean to get you in trouble! If anyone is bothered, it's my fault, not hers! I asked!

I hear you - we have a boy name and a girl name picked out, but I want alternates in case the names don't fit (Hubby says that's ridiculous - it's a squishy baby, how could a name not fit?). But I think that can happen!

Roonsma, don't want to get anyone in trouble, but I'd love to hear your reasons for team yellow too!


----------



## Beadette

It doesn't always fit. One of my friends had 3 fave girls names and when she came out they just did not suit her! At all! I was so strange! Poor Ella was without a name for 7 days! lol xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Totally understand your reasons need.

I think we may find out, but more for reasons in I'd like to be prepared if its a boy as i've always imagined myself with girls. Not that i'd be disappointed (definitely not with our history so far) but I'd need to get my head around it.

However I won't be telling anyone the name until the baby is born. My friend had named her baby and everything so the birth announcement text didn't seem like it usually does when you know no information!!


----------



## Beadette

Yes that's what I mean cesca! And I totally see your reasons for finding out! I'll prob find out with my second but just want a surprise with my first! Well I have to get through the 20 week scan yet! I've been known to change my mind in the past but me and hubby have agreed team yellow for now! Lol x


----------



## roonsma

mislaww said:


> Thanks Neens! ^^^ Sorry, I didn't mean to get you in trouble! If anyone is bothered, it's my fault, not hers! I asked!
> 
> I hear you - we have a boy name and a girl name picked out, but I want alternates in case the names don't fit (Hubby says that's ridiculous - it's a squishy baby, how could a name not fit?). But I think that can happen!
> 
> Roonsma, don't want to get anyone in trouble, but I'd love to hear your reasons for team yellow too!

Erm, lots of reasons..... One of my most treasured memories was of my DH telling me we'd got a little boy, i was pretty out of it but i remember that clearly. You don't get many surprises in life and this is a biggie.

Also i don't really mind as long as all is well and i have to agree with bead( i'm ducking)it seems bizarre to me people calling the unborn baby by its name. We called my LO Elvis before he was born as a pet name which is fine, but seems spooky to me to call the baby its real name? Maybe i'm odd?(in which case so is Bead!)

Maybe??, i'm also scared to admit this bit- i don't want it all to become to real just incase? Can't believe i just wrote that, i'm not sure but maybe??

Saying all that i can't promise i won't beg them to tell me at my 20w scan and all this will be bollocks, but i doubt it!!

We shall see!!! xx


----------



## Beadette

Yes I'm all for pet names in utero! Just not real names! Lol x


----------



## debgreasby

I think that everyone is entitled to their reasons, and no one has a right to disrespect that! I am too much of a control freak not to know ... i had a surprise with Niall, my first, but in all honesty, i prefer knowing!

:hug:


----------



## Beadette

I completely agree! I'm all for others finding out it's just not for me this time. People look at me gone out when I say I'm team yellow! Each to their own! X


----------



## Charliemarina

its very true about names not fitting, with my daughter we had 3 names picked out and 1 we really loved but when she was born it just didnt "fit" or "suit" her little face, its very odd to explain but its a very true saying lol, im all for surprises or finding out i think its choice and opinion, like my sister inlaw yesterday found out she is having a boy BUT her husband did not want to know she she does and he doesnt, in our case i ALWAYS want to know im like debs im waaaaaay to impatient not to know iv been like that with my first and second child and i will find out with this one but i agree with beadette on the calling baby by the chosen name b4 its born it is rather silly but im all for pet names defo i think there cool and funny :) xxxxxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

Beadette said:


> mislaww said:
> 
> 
> Hey Neens, why are you team yellow?
> 
> I'm considering joining your team and would love to hear your reasons!
> 
> I caused controversy last time I expained this and don't want to offend others - it's just my preference.
> 
> For one - I feel it will be just the best surprise and just add to the whole experience for me. I also look forward to hubby telling me what flavour we've got - I imagine it will be one of those memories that stays with me for ever. I also want everyone else around us to guess and have a surprise too.
> 
> My other reason is based on a bug bear that I've got. Now don't get me wrong I have names which I like - a shortlist if you will, and I expect when I have the baby I will have a very good idea what the babys name will be if it is either sex. And I will announce the name when baby is born - what I really don't like (I'm sorry to those who do this - remember only my opinion) is when people have the gender scan and then pick the name and start calling it by the name from then. I have people on Facebook who irritate me on a daily basis by saying things like "me and Jasmine are going into town" - Jasmine is not due for another 15 weeks!! It drives me loopy! What if that baby does not 'look' like a Jasmine when she comes out?? Now i've nothing against people who choose their babies names early on but I just don't like the whole calling them by that name to everyone before they are even born!
> 
> Now don't get me wrong - I will be dying to find out what I've got but I will be stong at te 20 week scan and not ask! Above all I just want the surprise!!
> 
> I'm going to sneak off now before people start throwing things at me!!!!!! loves xxxClick to expand...

dont feel bad for ur opinion hunny ur saying or doing nothing wrong and i wont be throwing anything at u, i think ur opinion is valid and honest and its ur baby hunny ur choice :0 :) :kiss: xxx


----------



## Beadette

Thanks bunny! OMG 4 days until NT scan! So excited but papping myself too! Argh!!! X


----------



## jenny25

hey girls not having a good day today my hormones are whack and i feel really emotional i think im going through the worry stage just being really anxious baby is fine heart beating away nicely but i just having a hard day xxx


----------



## Beadette

jenny25 said:


> hey girls not having a good day today my hormones are whack and i feel really emotional i think im going through the worry stage just being really anxious baby is fine heart beating away nicely but i just having a hard day xxx

hugs Jenny - we are all here for you! Is there something specific you are worrying about or are you just having a wobble?

I keep getting pains in my tummy. It's not a strong pain or sharp and its only every now and then. Really hope its just my guts giving me gip xx


----------



## braijackava

My babies nick name is now blob, since that is what everyone says it looks like in the ultrasound 3d pic. Haha


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: Jenny, hang in there!

Neen OMG 4 days!! I'm so excited 4 u!


----------



## Beadette

debgreasby said:


> :hug: Jenny, hang in there!
> 
> Neen OMG 4 days!! I'm so excited 4 u!

Thanks hun! I've got everything crossed! xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i've done lots of knicker checking today (ok and previous days as well) but yay yay yay,
the only thing i've got today is more nausea and no spotting/bleeding.
i'm going to be so happy tomorrow to be at 8 weeks, like "yesss made it"


----------



## mislaww

Thanks everyone for your opinions!

8 weeks tiny - that's great!

Hugs Jenny!


----------



## jenny25

think im just having a wobble hun i have my dating scan not sure if it will be a nt scan too on the 12th i get easily worried about things i just dont want things to go wrong xx


----------



## Beadette

I know what you mean hun! hugs xxxxx


----------



## roonsma

:hugs: all round for forthcoming scans x

Well done TB, eight weeks is great :happydance:

Hello to baby blob, lol! x

I feel poop today, dunno if i'm coming down with something? Been to an NCT sale and it was great, got some lovely clothes for my LO, tons of newborn stuff but i resisted! I did buy a tiny love cot mobile for £8, was £39.99 new so couldn't stop myself!

Have a good weekend all xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Totallly agree neen! :thumbup: i probably will find out gender and we'll think of names, but wont have anything definate because it might not look like a 'george' when it comes out, and i have to agree also with the name calling before birth......its drives me buts :rofl:

Midwife for booking app on monday ..... finally......i was supposed to have it at 9/10 weeks! they got the dates muddled so i wont end up getting dating scan till 14 weeks probably :( x


----------



## Firedancer41

mislaww said:


> Thanks Neens! ^^^ Sorry, I didn't mean to get you in trouble! If anyone is bothered, it's my fault, not hers! I asked!
> 
> I hear you - we have a boy name and a girl name picked out, but I want alternates in case the names don't fit (Hubby says that's ridiculous - it's a squishy baby, how could a name not fit?). But I think that can happen!
> 
> Roonsma, don't want to get anyone in trouble, but I'd love to hear your reasons for team yellow too!

I'm Team Yellow, too-this is our 5th *yellow* babe! :) I just enjoy the excitement of learning in the delivery room (although with my 3rd, the dr. I think assumed I knew and didn't say anything LOL I was like, what is it??)

I know some people like to be prepared and get the room decorated, I am the opposite... I figure all I truly need for baby to come home is diapers, some snappy suits (we have lots of yellow LOL) blankets 
(got plenty) and a crib and bassinette. The rest, and decorating the room, can come later. Last time I did have a boy crib set picked out...I will do the same again. If it's a boy, I will order it online, if it's a girl, I already have a girl crib set :)


----------



## braijackava

Maybe its the pregnancy mood swings, but I just had this sudden urge to not find out the sex either?!?! Weird, but I might actually do it this time. This is my last baby and I always wanted to not find out for one of them. My kids might kill me, but it would be fun. So now advice from those of you who have done this. Do you just go on a big shopping spree after the baby is born? Sounds fun to me =)


----------



## Lianne1986

i'll be finding out the sex at my scan, hopefully i will get the scan date this week, i found out with tyler too x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I'm now also feeling undecided about whether to find out or not lol..... the thought of taking my new wee baby out into town in its lovely new pram and doing the shopping then sounds fun :) insted of having everything ready :thumbup: x


----------



## jenny25

paul and i talked last night about it and we have both decided to find out the sex of the baby too but we are not telling anyone well i will tell you guys as long as its not posted on my facebook wall , we had a big in depth talk last night and i said it was for my own reasons and for what we have been through we obv wont be buying anything to represent the sex of the baby it willl all be as if we dont know but we want to give everyone a big surprise xxx


----------



## Tulip

Oooh I have lots of new yellow-themed tickers to create tomorrow :) Look what you've started, Neen! xxx


----------



## Beadette

I have to say that I do understand why people want to be prepared and one of my friends was sick to death of beige and cream by the time baby arrived but I think that there are some better gender neutral nurserys etc now. The nursery I want is hodge podge!! It's so bright and cute and defo for either sex - I would probably have the same even if I did know the sex! 

I'm going to get a little blue outfit and a little pink outfit I think to pack in my hospital bag. 

Wow it's all so exciting! X


----------



## Tulip

TBF we know the flavour and still have a yellow-themed nursery. It was always going to be animal-themed because we love our nature :)


----------



## jenny25

Beadette said:


> I have to say that I do understand why people want to be prepared and one of my friends was sick to death of beige and cream by the time baby arrived but I think that there are some better gender neutral nurserys etc now. The nursery I want is hodge podge!! It's so bright and cute and defo for either sex - I would probably have the same even if I did know the sex!
> 
> I'm going to get a little blue outfit and a little pink outfit I think to pack in my hospital bag.
> 
> Wow it's all so exciting! X


You know thats what my friend done hun she didnt find out i think its a good idea are you finding out hun ? xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

yay, i did it!

8 weeks!

i could puke from happiness LOL


----------



## jenny25

yay tb thats awesome :D lets puke together lol xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Yay TB :)


----------



## Megg33k

Glad to hear it, Tibs! I knew you were worried about this milestone! :hugs:

Just want to point out that aqua blue is a very unisex sort of color too... Its a blue, but not a "baby boy" blue necessarily!


----------



## tinybutterfly

jenny25 said:


> yay tb thats awesome :D lets puke together lol xxx

glamourous pair we make hahahaha :happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Happy 17 weeks Chimpette!
Happy 16 weeks EpdTTC!
Happy 14 weeks parkgirl!
Happy 8 weeks Lover!


----------



## parkgirl

I am going to find out the gender at our 19 week scan. DH and I talked about it and don't feel it's any more of a surprise to find out at the scan than it is to find out in the delivery room. We haven't started talking about names and will probably wait until 3rd tri to even start making some lists. I would rather see the baby before deciding on a name. For now it will just be our little bubs.


----------



## braijackava

Yeah I talked it over with the hubby, and I think we decided to find out. For lots of different reasons. And who was I kidding, I have no patience. Haha


----------



## mislaww

Three more weeks til our scan, but I think team yellow. Thanks so much for your thoughts on this both ways, ladies! And thanks for not attacking Neens! 

Our nursery and all our equipment and gear will be gender neutral anyway - I'm with Nic - animals all the way! I'd like to be able to reuse for (hopefully, fingers crossed) our subsequent children anyway. I suppose the same goes for baby clothes anyway! We hope to have one or two afterwards, plus then my little sister can use some of the stuff when she's ready too. 

I completely lack patience, but in some ways, I'm just not ready to find out yet, you know? Maybe that makes no sense but I'm not there yet.


----------



## parkgirl

I'm also all for gender neutral decorations and such. We have always wanted two kiddos, and I'd hate to get all...say pink and have a boy the second time. Plus, I love animals and those go either way.


----------



## EpdTTC

Thanks TB! Happy 8 weeks to you! Every milestone feels like a huge success!

AFM-I booked a private gender scan for Saturday October 16th at noon (Ohio time).:happydance: I am so excited. I am with Deb and some of the other gals, I am way too impatient not to find out and all of the people in my life also want to know so I think it will make everyone happy all the way around. 

I totally understand the reasons for not finding out and think it would be so amazing to not find out until the baby is born. More power to those of you who have patience and are able to wait, I'm sure that moment will be well worth waiting for. As far as names go, I think that once I know the sex of the baby that I will have a short list with 2 or 3 favorites and then will see what my heart says when I look into my baby's eyes for the first time.


----------



## Tulip

Thanks for doing the milestones Tibs xxx


----------



## Beadette

TB - yeay!

Hope everyone is ok today. I'm good - I can't tell you what having the doppler has done for my state of mind this past week. I know that I am very lucky to have found the HB every morning since the day I first tried it. The only bad thing about that is that I will truly panic if one day I can't find it. But I will cross that bridge if/when I come to it. 

I have 3 sleeps until my NT scan and i'm nervous that everything is ok. My fear has now shifted slightly due to the doppler - previously I would have been worried about baby still being alive - due to the 2 MMC's I've had and them only being diagnosed at the first scans. Now the fear is more about if baby is ok - chromosomally (sp?) - do you understand what I mean? 

I might need hugs these next couple of days ladies! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roonsma

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


XXX


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

:hugs: neen...but everything will be fine :flower: x


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Just poking my nose in to see how everyone is! Things here have been busy, and I've been overwhelmingly thirsty, chugging water and lemon perrier like I'm hanging in the Sahara. Very excited about my parents getting back into town next weekend and sharing the news (though we may wait until our NT scan on the 14th) and finally hitting the big 12 weeks this Tuesday:happydance:. No bleeds since the one in August, and I'm feeling good, but wishing we could have a boring week for a change, I'm feeling sort of pooped. I've bought foodie supplies for a batch of brown rice pudding, hoping to meet the pesky bread & cereals quota. Hope everyone's having a fantastic weekend out there! X to all the bellies and good luck to all this week's scanees! Cheers...


----------



## EpdTTC

Hugs Neen and yay Bumpy for 12 weeks on Tuesday!


----------



## jenny25

ok i think i am loosing my mind lol im sure i felt baby prod me last night really low down a few time it was like a blunt needle prodding my skin i said to paul and i said i bet baby is their so i got the doppler out and sure it was baby aswell sitting in the same spoint so either it was prodding me or banging of a nerve cause the feeling was sharpish x


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: Neen, not long now.

AFM, going through a bad time at the mo so apologies for not being around. I'm not far away though. x


----------



## jenny25

hun i hope your ok you know where i am if you need me xxxx


----------



## Beadette

Debs I'm so sorry you are going through a difficult time! Massive hugs to you! You know we're here if you need to off-load! Xxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

(((*Debs*)))


eeeh *Neen*, almost there! whoohoo
happy 12 weeks today!


----------



## Tulip

Good luck to Vicky D for scannage today! xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Nic can I have a yellow ticker please :thumbup: 

OH really wants to know the sex but I have ALWAYS said for my first I would like the surprise then find out the flavour for the second. When I asked OH why he wanted to know he admitted it was because he doesn&#8217;t like surprises that he can&#8217;t guess! As much as I know he would love to find out I have a number of reasons for wanting a surprise and I think that feeling after labouring for what could be a long, difficult time hearing those words &#8220;it&#8217;s a&#8230;&#8230;&#8221; would just be the most magical feeling in the world.

I do keep faltering and wondering if I&#8217;d like to find out but I am determined now that at that 20 week scan I&#8217;m going to stick by my guns and keep to team yellow. I&#8217;m actually hoping that bubs won&#8217;t play ball and give the sonographer a good look and then I won&#8217;t have to decide :haha: 

The only thing is that OH is adamant we are having a growth scan at 30 weeks (not 3 or 4d though as I don&#8217;t really like them) as he feels 20 weeks is such a long time to go without seeing the baby so am worried that we would be likely to see what it is then anyway :wacko:

Anyway good luck to all those having scans this week :)

Congratulations to all those who have gone up a week &#8211; me included :happydance:

:hugs: to those having a hard time at the moment.


----------



## Vickieh1981

meow951 said:


> Please can i join?
> 
> I'm due May 2nd. I've had 2 different due dates so far but i'll go with this until i get the final one at my 12 week scan if all is well lol
> 
> I've had 2 scan at 7+1 and 9+6 and all was fine both times.
> 
> Just waiting for my 12 week scan and praying everything is ok!

Congratulations and welcome to the thread.



mommy2be2011x said:


> HELLO LADIES!!! :flow: How Is everyone doing todayy????
> YAY FOR GOOD SCANS!
> Happy New week to all starting one :)
> 
> Has anyone gotten a 3d at 16 weeks?? how was it?
> I'm having one oct 25 and they will determine the
> gender then!! I can't stay on team yellow I'm too
> Impatient!!! LOL!! How's everyone feeling???

The picture on my ticker is the 3d one from 15+6. You can see but they are not as good as they are later on.



Beadette said:


> mislaww said:
> 
> 
> Hey Neens, why are you team yellow?
> 
> I'm considering joining your team and would love to hear your reasons!
> 
> I caused controversy last time I expained this and don't want to offend others - it's just my preference.
> 
> For one - I feel it will be just the best surprise and just add to the whole experience for me. I also look forward to hubby telling me what flavour we've got - I imagine it will be one of those memories that stays with me for ever. I also want everyone else around us to guess and have a surprise too.
> 
> My other reason is based on a bug bear that I've got. Now don't get me wrong I have names which I like - a shortlist if you will, and I expect when I have the baby I will have a very good idea what the babys name will be if it is either sex. And I will announce the name when baby is born - what I really don't like (I'm sorry to those who do this - remember only my opinion) is when people have the gender scan and then pick the name and start calling it by the name from then. I have people on Facebook who irritate me on a daily basis by saying things like "me and Jasmine are going into town" - Jasmine is not due for another 15 weeks!! It drives me loopy! What if that baby does not 'look' like a Jasmine when she comes out?? Now i've nothing against people who choose their babies names early on but I just don't like the whole calling them by that name to everyone before they are even born!
> 
> Now don't get me wrong - I will be dying to find out what I've got but I will be stong at te 20 week scan and not ask! Above all I just want the surprise!!
> 
> I'm going to sneak off now before people start throwing things at me!!!!!! loves xxxClick to expand...

LOL I named my first three and I loved being able to call them by name.

With Maff however we decided that since everyone always knew what we were having and I am always induced so no surprise with the date so we wanted a surprise with the name and it was really nice.

I will do the same this time because I am already pretty set on a name.



mislaww said:


> Thanks Neens! ^^^ Sorry, I didn't mean to get you in trouble! If anyone is bothered, it's my fault, not hers! I asked!
> 
> I hear you - we have a boy name and a girl name picked out, but I want alternates in case the names don't fit (Hubby says that's ridiculous - it's a squishy baby, how could a name not fit?). But I think that can happen!
> 
> Roonsma, don't want to get anyone in trouble, but I'd love to hear your reasons for team yellow too!

It's true - sometimes they dont look like it. When Luke was born he didn't look like a Luke but we had no other names so he had to grow into it pmsl



EpdTTC said:


> Thanks TB! Happy 8 weeks to you! Every milestone feels like a huge success!
> 
> AFM-I booked a private gender scan for Saturday October 16th at noon (Ohio time).:happydance: I am so excited. I am with Deb and some of the other gals, I am way too impatient not to find out and all of the people in my life also want to know so I think it will make everyone happy all the way around.
> 
> I totally understand the reasons for not finding out and think it would be so amazing to not find out until the baby is born. More power to those of you who have patience and are able to wait, I'm sure that moment will be well worth waiting for. As far as names go, I think that once I know the sex of the baby that I will have a short list with 2 or 3 favorites and then will see what my heart says when I look into my baby's eyes for the first time.

YEY Not long now 



Beadette said:


> TB - yeay!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok today. I'm good - I can't tell you what having the doppler has done for my state of mind this past week. I know that I am very lucky to have found the HB every morning since the day I first tried it. The only bad thing about that is that I will truly panic if one day I can't find it. But I will cross that bridge if/when I come to it.
> 
> I have 3 sleeps until my NT scan and i'm nervous that everything is ok. My fear has now shifted slightly due to the doppler - previously I would have been worried about baby still being alive - due to the 2 MMC's I've had and them only being diagnosed at the first scans. Now the fear is more about if baby is ok - chromosomally (sp?) - do you understand what I mean?
> 
> I might need hugs these next couple of days ladies! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

When you have found it every day and then can't it's terrifying. I have found this one every day since 13+6. On Saturday I tried for 20 mintes and couldn't find her anywhere. I was sobbing and about to go to the hospital. I just knew she had gone.

However after eating some tea and toast she woke up and I found her. It is horrible.



~BumpyRide~ said:


> Just poking my nose in to see how everyone is! Things here have been busy, and I've been overwhelmingly thirsty, chugging water and lemon perrier like I'm hanging in the Sahara. Very excited about my parents getting back into town next weekend and sharing the news (though we may wait until our NT scan on the 14th) and finally hitting the big 12 weeks this Tuesday:happydance:. No bleeds since the one in August, and I'm feeling good, but wishing we could have a boring week for a change, I'm feeling sort of pooped. I've bought foodie supplies for a batch of brown rice pudding, hoping to meet the pesky bread & cereals quota. Hope everyone's having a fantastic weekend out there! X to all the bellies and good luck to all this week's scanees! Cheers...

Glad things are going well xxx



debgreasby said:


> :hug: Neen, not long now.
> 
> AFM, going through a bad time at the mo so apologies for not being around. I'm not far away though. x

Awwww sweetie. Sorry you are having a hard time xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Just got home from EPU. Had some red blood this morning, couldn't get hold of MW so went fro emergency appointment at doctors. She was lovely and referred me straight away.

Baby Badger is fine, heart beating away nicely... let us have a look at him, waved then turned away, cheeky bugger! They could see no cause for the bleed, so just got to take it easy. I have way too much stress in my life at the moment.

Still spotting now, so feet up on the sofa :)


----------



## lovehearts

massive :hugs: deb. 

I had another tiny bleed saturday morning (brown blood) It is the remainder of my bleed from 12 weeks! its frustrating seeing blood!! EPAU wouldnt see me as they said i could have on off bleeding until the burst blood clot clears! Had nothing since sat morning so hoping thats it now! im relieved to have my doppler!!

Hope everyone is doing well

xx


----------



## Firedancer41

braijackava said:


> Maybe its the pregnancy mood swings, but I just had this sudden urge to not find out the sex either?!?! Weird, but I might actually do it this time. This is my last baby and I always wanted to not find out for one of them. My kids might kill me, but it would be fun. So now advice from those of you who have done this. Do you just go on a big shopping spree after the baby is born? Sounds fun to me =)

I have never found out with the previous 4...With my first, we did a gender-neutral cream-colored them with classic Beatrix Potter. It was my favorite nursery of them all!! With my 2nd, I used the same crib set, but the room was plain and white as we planned to move. Then for DD#3, I waited until after she was born, and then DH did the painting/decorating.

As far as clothes are concerned, I did receive lots of gifts after, and I had the necessary items in neutral beforehand.

With Holden, I sorted out the neutral clothes and put them in the drawers, and the girls stuff are all boxed away at the ready. Last night I was searching online for a boy crib set; found one I really like here: https://www.babyearth.com/eddie-bauer-little-builder-4-piece-set.html There was another one I really liked, but then I realized it was one I had bookmarked previously for Holden, so I want something different if this baby is also a boy.
The room has a gray carpet, and right now is purple from when it was my dd's...I want to paint it a neutral cream color and that way it will work with either gender theme.



tinybutterfly said:


> yay, i did it!
> 
> 8 weeks!
> 
> i could puke from happiness LOL

So thrilled for you, TB!!! Hope you feel well, despite the nausea!



debgreasby said:


> :hug: Neen, not long now.
> 
> AFM, going through a bad time at the mo so apologies for not being around. I'm not far away though. x



Sorry, Deb. :( If you need to talk/vent, you know where to find me! :hugs:

I have to shower and get ready for my dr. appt. in a couple of hours-looking forward to hearing the HB again and hopefully scheduling my scan for a couple of weeks...almost to 20 weeks!


----------



## roonsma

I was wondering where you were Vickie, kept forgetting to ask though! x

Big :hugs: to Deb, keep your feet up and try to chill hun x

I bet it was baby just giving you a prod Jen, i bet your right and it found a nerve to poke you in! x:happydance:

Your right Tulip, Good luck to Vicky D x

Good luck for appt FD x

Sorry if i've missed anyone, got a cracker of a headache and just remembered i forgot to get the ingredients for the tiramisu i promised to make for my sister bday tomorrow, F***, off to bloody asda i suppose x


----------



## vickyd

Deb glad that all was well hun!
Ill be leaving for my scan in 15 minutes....Im very scared and anxious but what else is new?


----------



## Vickieh1981

roonsma said:


> I was wondering where you were Vickie, kept forgetting to ask though! x
> 
> Sorry if i've missed anyone, got a cracker of a headache and just remembered i forgot to get the ingredients for the tiramisu i promised to make for my sister bday tomorrow, F***, off to bloody asda i suppose x

That made me LOL. I went to my friends for the weekend (with no kids) to try on bridesmaids dresses for her wedding before i get too big lol. 

It took me 4.5 hours on the train to get home yesterday so am pretty knackered. x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Can I just add that I don't get these fruit tickers. According to mine my baby is the size of an onion but baby should be 20cm head to toe - that is one hell of a big onion.


----------



## jenny25

im a broken person girls :( someone has hacked into my bank and stolen our money my bank has now frozen my account until they investigate it its just added to my stress level its cleared us out i cant even get to my appointments at the hospital im in such a mess :(


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hope your doning ok debs :hugs:

Midwifes and hospitals :growlmad:, the bloody hospital sent out my old pregnancy notes :dohh: so i had to sit and look through them all and read about everything that happened last time to 'double check' they are old ones according to my midwife :cry: was horrid. Then sat for ages myself while she went to find new notes for me......and then there was no scan booked....so she had to phone hospital to get me booked in asap as it has to be done before 14 weeks.

My scan date is 15th october at 2pm :)

And next midwife is 10th november at 9am :)....i asked if she would try heartbeat, she said they usually dont but will as long as i know she might not find it....

Had routine bloods done and will get next set at 16 weeks midwife app....but im unsure :( its the tests for downs sydrome and spina bifida......she said they dont test for anything else here.....im not sure if i want them or not? so would love you ladies opinions on whether you are getting them done or not? I think of the bad outcome, as i personallly know a lady who lost her son to spina bifida at 22 weeks......but that was very severe....i just dont know :shrug::(. x


----------



## roonsma

Vickieh1981 said:


> Can I just add that I don't get these fruit tickers. According to mine my baby is the size of an onion but baby should be 20cm head to toe - that is one hell of a big onion.

That'll be one of those enormous prize winning onions! :haha:


----------



## roonsma

jenny25 said:


> im a broken person girls :( someone has hacked into my bank and stolen our money my bank has now frozen my account until they investigate it its just added to my stress level its cleared us out i cant even get to my appointments at the hospital im in such a mess :(

Oh no Jen, thats bloody awful- Is there anyone who could help you out with some cash in the short term? Rotten *******s.

I had my account emptied twice after using a website that must have been dodgy, i was lucky i didn't have too much in and the bank sorted it quickly, i really hope yours do the same chick xx 

:hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

roonsma - im from leicestershire too x i live in cambridgeshire now tho but ALL my family are in leicestershire :)


----------



## jenny25

the bank seems to think it was one of those things that go over the card holder that scans details its been on crime stoppers and watch dog for tampering with bank machines , their isnt anyone that can help us out my mother in law isnt rich and that and stuff so we are stuck in this position till the bank investigates it x


----------



## roonsma

Lianne1986 said:


> roonsma - im from leicestershire too x i live in cambridgeshire now tho but ALL my family are in leicestershire :)

Oh wow, small world eh! I'm near Hinckley now but originally from the other side of Leicester- Houghton-on-the Hill, its quite a little village so you've prob never heard of it!. Where are you from?



jenny25 said:


> the bank seems to think it was one of those things that go over the card holder that scans details its been on crime stoppers and watch dog for tampering with bank machines , their isnt anyone that can help us out my mother in law isnt rich and that and stuff so we are stuck in this position till the bank investigates it x

Well i hope they're quick then Hun, i'm presuming they understand your situation? I'm really sorry your going through this shite xx:hugs:


----------



## FierceAngel

oh no thts rubbish jen - hope it gets sorted real quick!

hugs to everyone hope your all doing well xxx

m2a - because of what happened with charlie i will be having an early anomly scan at 16 weeks. im having the nuchal scan at 12 weeks too as i dont think i could leave something like that till 20 weeks... i dunno... 

with luisa i had to pay for my nuchal scan - cost £160 with baby premier with charlie i got one through the nhs and have already been told im getting one this time too.. not because of me just that they offer it to everyone xx


----------



## Lianne1986

roonsma said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> roonsma - im from leicestershire too x i live in cambridgeshire now tho but ALL my family are in leicestershire :)
> 
> Oh wow, small world eh! I'm near Hinckley now but originally from the other side of Leicester- Houghton-on-the Hill, its quite a little village so you've prob never heard of it!. Where are you from?Click to expand...

i lived in hinckley until i was 11, moved to earl shilton til i was 19, then moved to barwell until i moved here 3 years ago at 20. 
i have heard of houghton-on-the-hill.

i go to hinckley once a month tho to visit my family, was there at the weekend lol x


----------



## roonsma

Well bugger me!! I live in Earl Shilton(the dodgy end)!! Well i never!! Thats cracked me up!!

Bet we've passed each other in the street!! :haha:


----------



## Lianne1986

roonsma said:


> Well bugger me!! I live in Earl Shilton(the dodgy end)!! Well i never!! Thats cracked me up!!
> 
> Bet we've passed each other in the street!! :haha:

i used to live on the dodgy end too. :haha: how old r u if u dnt mind me askin x


----------



## Vickieh1981

jenny25 said:


> im a broken person girls :( someone has hacked into my bank and stolen our money my bank has now frozen my account until they investigate it its just added to my stress level its cleared us out i cant even get to my appointments at the hospital im in such a mess :(

Noooooo. We've had that happen to us and it wasn't nice. The card was cloned at a petrol station and apparently all the money was spent in Pakistan. :wacko: I hope you get it sorted soon



roonsma said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Can I just add that I don't get these fruit tickers. According to mine my baby is the size of an onion but baby should be 20cm head to toe - that is one hell of a big onion.
> 
> That'll be one of those enormous prize winning onions! :haha:Click to expand...

Must be. It just doesn't make sense. 23 weeks is a banana - that is one huggggge banana



Lianne1986 said:


> roonsma - im from leicestershire too x i live in cambridgeshire now tho but ALL my family are in leicestershire :)

That's where I went away for the weekend - did I say that? I am not sure what started the conversation about Leicester lol


----------



## Lianne1986

Vickie i noticed roonsma was from leicestershire lol where abouts in leicester did u go? x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Hmmm no idea - they picked me up. About 10 minutes from the train station.

So I am very upset now and have been crying for the last 15 minutes about the news thread in the 2nd trimester forum. I am really cross that they thought that was a good place to post it.


----------



## Lianne1986

Vickieh1981 said:


> Hmmm no idea - they picked me up. About 10 minutes from the train station.
> 
> So I am very upset now and have been crying for the last 15 minutes about the news thread in the 2nd trimester forum. I am really cross that they thought that was a good place to post it.

i read this earlier and was too upset to reply to it, i lost my baby at 8wks 4days and didnt find out until my 12 weeks scan (i was 13 wks by then) and alays wondered what if they just missed bbys heartbeat and my bby hadnt actually died? then reading things like this make it worse :cry:

big :hugs: hun xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I think as well because they said Isabella had died the day before that maybe they got it wrong and she wasn't so I killed her :cry:


----------



## Lianne1986

oh hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

i honestly dont know what to say :cry:

oh god im welling up now, i hope ur ok. stupid bloody threads :nope:

Nothing i say can make u feel any better. u didnt kill ur little angel hun. 
god im crap with words so i'll just send u a million :hugs:


:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mislaww

:hugs: all around!

As for that story - please don't let it bother you. Ladies, that has got to be exceedingly rare, possibly that's the only time that's happened. Plus, typically they measure and can tell it hasn't grown. :(

Debs - sorry you're going through a hard time.

Jen - seriously, bad things have to stop happening to you soon. I really hope this gets cleared up quickly and that you get some peace!

Vickie - funny your ticker says 6 inches, which can't be right, can it? That's about 10cm not 20 - seems small. I'm confused too.

Good luck on the scan, Neens!


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!
My scan went very well, am so relieved!


----------



## Beadette

Vicky I'm so pleased your scan went well!!!

Debs I'm sorry you've had another scare! But very happy that Badger is ok! xxxxx

Jen - that is awful! Do you and Paul work? If so, some employers will offer subs in times of hardship. If not you should be able to go to Job Centre plus and get a hardship loan or something like that. Look into it hun! I hope it gets sorted soon for you! x 

Vickie and the others who were hurt by the thread in second tri - hugs to you. Please do not torture yourself about this! It is a very rare situation. HUGS xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tulip

OK, have updated some tickers and added meow (sorry it took so long honey).

Congratulations to those who have moved up a week:
19 weeks - eclipse & Leah.
18 weeks - Lisa & Lianne.
17 weeks - Vickie, Juste, Heather, Janine, Roonsma & Susan.
16 weeks - Shazza, Vicky, Frankee & Erin.
15 weeks - Hayley.
14 weeks - Kayleigh, Jamie & Lea.
13 weeks - Gabby.
12 weeks - Siobhan, Neen & Momto4girls.
11 weeks - Jen & Sarah.
10 weeks - Swanny, Brandi & Meow.
8 weeks - Clo, Sam & Kim.
6 weeks - FierceAngel.

I seriously need to do this more often :rofl:

Good luck to Rainbowpea for tomorrow's anomaly scan! xxx


----------



## roonsma

Lianne1986 said:


> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> Well bugger me!! I live in Earl Shilton(the dodgy end)!! Well i never!! Thats cracked me up!!
> 
> Bet we've passed each other in the street!! :haha:
> 
> i used to live on the dodgy end too. :haha: how old r u if u dnt mind me askin xClick to expand...

I'm 34, but didn't go to school here, i moved here in 1995 x
You were in Leicester Vickie? It is a small world!! xx



Vickieh1981 said:


> I think as well because they said Isabella had died the day before that maybe they got it wrong and she wasn't so I killed her :cry:

Vickie you didn't kill her sweet, if i can remember there was no HB? I haven't read the thread but please don't be upset, you didn't do anything wrong hun xx:hugs:



vickyd said:


> Hey ladies!
> My scan went very well, am so relieved!

Yipee Vickie, thats fantastic, i'm really chuffed for you hun xx


----------



## Tulip

As for the 2nd Tri thread... pls don't get upset Vic. I watched the story on the news and although it was her '12 week scan', the pic they are showing is CLEARLY an early pregnancy (about 6-7 weeks perhaps), not a 12-week baby. They must have left out the fact that the lady in question had not been having regular cycles....


----------



## roonsma

Thanks Tulip, must be hard work keeping up with us all xx:happydance:


----------



## braijackava

We just had this whole debit card cloning thing happen to us to. We live in minnesota and all the charges we're in texas. Pain in the butt!


----------



## Vickieh1981

mislaww said:


> :hugs: all around!
> 
> As for that story - please don't let it bother you. Ladies, that has got to be exceedingly rare, possibly that's the only time that's happened. Plus, typically they measure and can tell it hasn't grown. :(
> 
> Debs - sorry you're going through a hard time.
> 
> Jen - seriously, bad things have to stop happening to you soon. I really hope this gets cleared up quickly and that you get some peace!
> 
> Vickie - funny your ticker says 6 inches, which can't be right, can it? That's about 10cm not 20 - seems small. I'm confused too.
> 
> Good luck on the scan, Neens!

6 inches is 15cm - that's supposed to be head to bum though not head to foot.

I think that's the thing that gets me - they couldn't tell me that she hadn't grown. She measured perfect but no heartbeat.

I know they got two people to double check but it's just one of those things that has been on my mind ever since. Even when they gave me the induction tablets I was begging them to tell me if it was possible to make a mistake and I will never forgive myself for not asking for another scan.




roonsma said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> Well bugger me!! I live in Earl Shilton(the dodgy end)!! Well i never!! Thats cracked me up!!
> 
> Bet we've passed each other in the street!! :haha:
> 
> i used to live on the dodgy end too. :haha: how old r u if u dnt mind me askin xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm 34, but didn't go to school here, i moved here in 1995 x
> You were in Leicester Vickie? It is a small world!! xx
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> I think as well because they said Isabella had died the day before that maybe they got it wrong and she wasn't so I killed her :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Vickie you didn't kill her sweet, if i can remember there was no HB? I haven't read the thread but please don't be upset, you didn't do anything wrong hun xx:hugs:Click to expand...

Very small world. Yeah you are right, they said there was no heartbeat. They did get a senior sonographer in to back it up and my Mum and I neither saw a heartbeat. It still haunts me though.



Tulip said:


> As for the 2nd Tri thread... pls don't get upset Vic. I watched the story on the news and although it was her '12 week scan', the pic they are showing is CLEARLY an early pregnancy (about 6-7 weeks perhaps), not a 12-week baby. They must have left out the fact that the lady in question had not been having regular cycles....

I feel tons better for reading that. I know it can be really common earlier on so to hear that she wasn't actually 12 weeks even if she originally thought she was makes me feel less rubbish.


----------



## Vickieh1981

I just googled and watched the news. You are right Nic - that is clearly no more than 7 weeks in that picture and presumably that was the follow up one so she must have been only about 6 weeks not 12.

Feel better now.

I hate the fact they say they advised her to have a termination. It's not a termination. The baby has already died. How horrible to use that word for mothers who have no damn choice


----------



## Beadette

I also cannot believe they use the word termination. It is an Evacuation - even that word is cold but to use termination is very uninformed and insensitive!


----------



## tinybutterfly

omg *Vickie*, we're even scare wise!
i read Lianne's post first, then saw your "thanks" under it
my gosh, i panicked!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Aggghhh sorry tb. I can see how bad that looked


----------



## EpdTTC

Hi girls,
Jen so sorry to hear about your bank account. That happened to me about a year ago-they must have stolen my number at a restaurant or something and then made a duplicate card. They spent $100) at Home Depot and $200 at a gas station. I forget where the charges were exactly but they were in one of the the southern states like Georgia or something. I really hope it gets sorted out soon. My bank was fairly quick, but it was still probably about two weeks and it was hard to be without much money in the mean time!

Vicky-Yay for a good scan. such a relief.

Deb-Glad things checked out okay at the EPU. So scary though-I'm sure it sent you for a panic.

AFM-Having a major wobble today. I feel depressed like I could just stay in bed all day. I feel like it is hard to keep up with my work and I don't feel like going to work. I am a college professor so I have lots of grading, meetings, classes to teach etc. and I feel like I just want to hide at home in my PJs. I'm guessing it's hormones. I'm just feeling overwhelmed with everything from housework to my job, bills, money etc. Things are so tight now I sometimes wonder how I will make it with a little one but I guess lots of people are in that boat and if we all waited until we were wealthy or could truly afford it then I guess most of us wouldn't have kids. 

And on top of all of it...TMI alert....I had an embarrassing sex moment with my OH this morning. In the midst of trying to cheer me up and make me feel good, let's just say at that special moment...that, well...um...damn that relaxin hormone making certain parts of the body more relaxed than usual! Thank goodness neither me nor my OH are uptight about bodily noises, but it still was embarrassing, especially since OH was doing some under cover work :haha: At first we both started laughing but then I started crying horribly (for the second time so far today) and going on about how I am so un-sexy right now. OH was sweet and reassuring, but ugh...

I am still feeling paranoid too. Wish I could pick up baby's hb with the doppler I have, but since it's really a blood flow doppler and not a baby doppler, I only seem to be able to find my hb and other whooshing sounds. I'm so terrified that I'm going to go for my gender scan at the private place (which is not really a medical facility but more of a come see your baby boutique) and that something will be horribly wrong. I think all of this worry is really taking its toll on me. I want to crawl in a hole today...and I can't because starting in an hour, I teach back to back classes for four hours. I can't run. I can't hide. And today I really want to. No one understands what I am feeling inside except for you gals. I don't think most people understand how paralyzing the fear can be. Sometimes I have really good days where I am confident things are good and then other days, like today, I feel like I can't function. Wow, I need to stop...I sound like a crazy woman.


----------



## roonsma

EpdTTC said:


> Hi girls,
> Jen so sorry to hear about your bank account. That happened to me about a year ago-they must have stolen my number at a restaurant or something and then made a duplicate card. They spent $100) at Home Depot and $200 at a gas station. I forget where the charges were exactly but they were in one of the the southern states like Georgia or something. I really hope it gets sorted out soon. My bank was fairly quick, but it was still probably about two weeks and it was hard to be without much money in the mean time!
> 
> Vicky-Yay for a good scan. such a relief.
> 
> Deb-Glad things checked out okay at the EPU. So scary though-I'm sure it sent you for a panic.
> 
> AFM-Having a major wobble today. I feel depressed like I could just stay in bed all day. I feel like it is hard to keep up with my work and I don't feel like going to work. I am a college professor so I have lots of grading, meetings, classes to teach etc. and I feel like I just want to hide at home in my PJs. I'm guessing it's hormones. I'm just feeling overwhelmed with everything from housework to my job, bills, money etc. Things are so tight now I sometimes wonder how I will make it with a little one but I guess lots of people are in that boat and if we all waited until we were wealthy or could truly afford it then I guess most of us wouldn't have kids.
> 
> And on top of all of it...TMI alert....I had an embarrassing sex moment with my OH this morning. In the midst of trying to cheer me up and make me feel good, let's just say at that special moment...that, well...um...damn that relaxin hormone making certain parts of the body more relaxed than usual! Thank goodness neither me nor my OH are uptight about bodily noises, but it still was embarrassing, especially since OH was doing some under cover work :haha: At first we both started laughing but then I started crying horribly (for the second time so far today) and going on about how I am so un-sexy right now. OH was sweet and reassuring, but ugh...
> 
> I am still feeling paranoid too. Wish I could pick up baby's hb with the doppler I have, but since it's really a blood flow doppler and not a baby doppler, I only seem to be able to find my hb and other whooshing sounds. I'm so terrified that I'm going to go for my gender scan at the private place (which is not really a medical facility but more of a come see your baby boutique) and that something will be horribly wrong. I think all of this worry is really taking its toll on me. I want to crawl in a hole today...and I can't because starting in an hour, I teach back to back classes for four hours. I can't run. I can't hide. And today I really want to. No one understands what I am feeling inside except for you gals. I don't think most people understand how paralyzing the fear can be. Sometimes I have really good days where I am confident things are good and then other days, like today, I feel like I can't function. Wow, I need to stop...I sound like a crazy woman.

I'm sorry you're feeling like this Hun, deep breath-get today out of the way and tomorrow will seem better xx

:haha: at the "undercover work"! x


----------



## jenny25

thanks girls my head is up my backside at the moment but doing ok i guess urgh hey ho , i have the midwife doing a home visit on thus afternoon so that will help sorry my head is all over the place at the moment and i cant think straight x


----------



## mislaww

Vickieh1981 said:


> mislaww said:
> 
> 
> Vickie - funny your ticker says 6 inches, which can't be right, can it? That's about 10cm not 20 - seems small. I'm confused too.
> 
> 6 inches is 15cm - that's supposed to be head to bum though not head to foot.
> 
> I think that's the thing that gets me - they couldn't tell me that she hadn't grown. She measured perfect but no heartbeat.
> 
> I know they got two people to double check but it's just one of those things that has been on my mind ever since. Even when they gave me the induction tablets I was begging them to tell me if it was possible to make a mistake and I will never forgive myself for not asking for another scan.Click to expand...

Vickie - Glad that Nic was able to clear that up. Also, given how far along you were, not a chance they weren't positive about the sad diagnosis. Not a chance. 

And you're right - not a termination. Ugh - a while back there was a thread on first tri about d&c's that I won't go into details about - but it was equally uninformed and insensitive. Ugh.

And of course you're right - it's 15 cm! I'm blaming that on Preggo Brain! But it's still quite a bit different than 20 cm and still an awfully big onion..... :dohh:

Great news on the scan, Vicky!

I saw on another thread that Peril had a great scan too. Double hurray!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Hey guys, I heard that story on the news too but I think she had a trainee do the scan and they said there was a supervision failure so I think she was really unlucky and was told the wrong thing. I think she was actually quite early on. Vickieh :hugs: I think all of us who have had a mmc think a bit like that but they check twice and unfortunately for us there was no mistake :-(

Debs sorry you had a scare :hugs:

Vickyd yay for a good scan!

Tulip thanks for remembering everything and everyone!

Hugs and sticky dust for everyone else! Afm 20w scan today. Got no sleep and feel sick to my stomach. Will update later xx


----------



## vickyd

Good Luck on your scan Rainbow!!!


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Rainbow!

Glad scan was great Vicky!

I've also had a quick stalk and look what I found.....
1) +tivethoughts 12w scan went brilliantly, she was moved forward again and is now due on my birthday :D
2) Swanny's scan is first thing this morning - GOOD LUCK HON!


----------



## Tulip

This mornings celebrations.....

Happy 20 weeks Rainbow & Goddess!
Happy 16 weeks Christina!
Happy 15 weeks Deb! Hope the spotting has stopped xxx
Happy 12 weeks Ru & Meredith! :wohoo:
Happy 6 weeks xshell!


----------



## Beadette

Good luck rainbow and swanny for brilliant scans today!

Hugs for everyone else!

Loads of love!

I'm currently trying to pull my head from the pillow! Rather unsuccessfully! Xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Spotting and cramping seems to have stopped .. under strict instructions to rest. DH back to work today :( He says i have to tell him what jobs need doing etc, but i hate to! Plus he pulls this "face" and it makes me feel guilty. He's promised to try and not do the "face" so we'll see.

We found badger's heartbeat last night too . it was so cute Keavey and Jasmine decide they wanted to have a go at finding it too! Then Jas tired to wipe the gel off my tummy and spread it everywhere.

Hope everyone is ok :)

As a small aside ... can we try and steer away from statements such as "I killed my baby" ..... it hurts.


----------



## Charliemarina

morning ladies well i have an issue with myself right now and its leaving me tired and drained everyday......i CANNOT sleep at night time :( last night i sat up till 4am yes 4AM then i finally got to sleep and OH woke up crying bless him he had a dream the kids were mulled by 4 dogs he was very VERY upset by it he also said our NEW baby BOY was there too he was very distraught so we was up for an hour till he fell back to sleep then i was up for the LO at 8am im totally shattered :(
but on the upside i have my first MW app tomorrow :dance: and my scan in 8 days YAY YAY YAY, im hoping to sleep early tonight but i doubt it very much :(
i hope everyone is doing well and debs so happy ur now resting i think its about time dont you ;) xxxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i was getting worried as my nausea was less than usual, yesterday too...
only to violently puke in the shower today lol...thanks little one haha


----------



## debgreasby

Just had news that my sister's SIL has had her baby boy, Ridley Joseph. I am so happy for them.. they have suffered a MMC at 12 weeks, the tragic stillbirth of their daughter due to cord accident AND a molar pregnancy.

I am beyond overjoyed for them ... I'm only sorry that baby's grandma lost her battle with cancer before getting to meet him :(


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

:headspin: :happydance: :headspin: Today = 12 weeks (a 2nd tri high five to Meredith too!) 

Feeling good, if you ignore the lovely, lovely man that keeps waking me up with his snoring that sounds like a sad cow... I'd rather be sleeping, but at least it gives me a chance to see that 12 weeks ticker for the first time. Only 9 days left until until our next scan... very excited, a little nervous, but mostly plum excited.

Glad things sound like they're calming down Deb, have an overly relaxing go of it for a bit. Happy Tuesday to all!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ happy 12 weeks!!!!
you'll beat your man in snoring once you're at the end of your pregnancy,
my dad told me my mom made sooooo much noise hahahaha


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

How is everyone doing today...? Good luck with everyone's scans and congratulations everyone who has hit the 12 week woohoo...!!!!!!

I was wondering what everyone thought of the names Grayson or Morgan...????


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Spotting and cramping seems to have stopped .. under strict instructions to rest. DH back to work today :( He says i have to tell him what jobs need doing etc, but i hate to! Plus he pulls this "face" and it makes me feel guilty. He's promised to try and not do the "face" so we'll see.
> 
> We found badger's heartbeat last night too . it was so cute Keavey and Jasmine decide they wanted to have a go at finding it too! Then Jas tired to wipe the gel off my tummy and spread it everywhere.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok :)
> 
> As a small aside ... can we try and steer away from statements such as "I killed my baby" ..... it hurts.

Sorry hun. I never meant to upset anyone - that's just how they made me feel last night by saying an ultrasound could be wrong.

:hug:



debgreasby said:


> Just had news that my sister's SIL has had her baby boy, Ridley Joseph. I am so happy for them.. they have suffered a MMC at 12 weeks, the tragic stillbirth of their daughter due to cord accident AND a molar pregnancy.
> 
> I am beyond overjoyed for them ... I'm only sorry that baby's grandma lost her battle with cancer before getting to meet him :(

Great news for them x


----------



## tinybutterfly

debgreasby said:


> Just had news that my sister's SIL has had her baby boy, Ridley Joseph. I am so happy for them.. they have suffered a MMC at 12 weeks, the tragic stillbirth of their daughter due to cord accident AND a molar pregnancy.
> 
> I am beyond overjoyed for them ... I'm only sorry that baby's grandma lost her battle with cancer before getting to meet him :(

oooh congrats to them!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

morgan and grayson... both for boys right?
bc over here morgan is a girl's name (pronounced the french way, not english)

i like morgan, can't explain why
not a huge fan of grayson...sounds a bit... well, gloomy imo
i might just be completely silly though


----------



## EpdTTC

Thanks for your response Roonsma to my post yesterday. I'm still feeling pretty nervous about the baby today but I think less overwhelmed about some of my other worries. I really wish I could get some reassurance that baby is ok. Hard to just trust that all is well in there.

Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Vickieh1981

EpdTTC said:


> Thanks for your response Roonsma to my post yesterday. I'm still feeling pretty nervous about the baby today but I think less overwhelmed about some of my other worries. I really wish I could get some reassurance that baby is ok. Hard to just trust that all is well in there.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today.

It's hard at this stage isn't it because you just don't have any idea how things are going in there. :hug:


----------



## debgreasby

Thanks Vickie .. i know you didn't mean anything bad :)

Urgh so sick of this discharge .. can feel it coming out when i move :( Just want to go to bed till the end of March !!|


----------



## MissMaternal

Debs i'm glad your spotting has stopped - keep resting, and take advantage of OH doing the housework for a while lol!

Rainbow hope your scan went well today!!

xx


----------



## Firedancer41

Chimpette said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> How is everyone doing today...? Good luck with everyone's scans and congratulations everyone who has hit the 12 week woohoo...!!!!!!
> 
> I was wondering what everyone thought of the names Grayson or Morgan...????

I LOVE the name Grayson! Was just thinking about that actually; heard a TV character with that name, and it resonated well. Morgan is nice as well, but here anyway that is more commonly a girl's name (although I can think of Morgan Freeman the actor right off the bat!)


----------



## Megg33k

Hmm... Morgan can go either way, but I tend to think girl (despite Morgan Freeman). I love the name Grayson! Drop Dead Diva for the win!

(Edit: Just realized what thread this was! I enjoy that I just post wherever, regardless of whether I belong there! Haha!)


----------



## Tulip

Haha we love it too Meggo! xx


----------



## Firedancer41

Megg33k said:


> Hmm... Morgan can go either way, but I tend to think girl (despite Morgan Freeman). I love the name Grayson! Drop Dead Diva for the win!
> 
> (Edit: Just realized what thread this was! I enjoy that I just post wherever, regardless of whether I belong there! Haha!)

Megg, as our friend, you belong anywhere you choose to post :) Is Drop Dead Diva a show with that character? I was actually thinking Cougar Town LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! LOL I appreciate you not minding me busting in!

Drop Dead Diva's Grayson! *drool*
https://www.bytheway.tv/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/jacksonhurst.jpg


----------



## Firedancer41

Niiiice! Apparently, Graysons are hottt!! LOL

Cougar Town's Grayson:
https://static.tvfanatic.com/images/gallery/josh-hopkins-as-grayson-ellis.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

Oooh! *considers Grayson as a boys name now* I mean, I want pretty grandchildren!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> Thanks! LOL I appreciate you not minding me busting in!
> 
> Drop Dead Diva's Grayson! *drool*
> https://www.bytheway.tv/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/jacksonhurst.jpg

oh my
helloooo there
if all Graysons would look like that i'd consider it too



Megg33k said:


> Oooh! *considers Grayson as a boys name now* I mean, I want pretty grandchildren!

LOL

oh wait... no, if you want pretty grandchildren you have to name your kid by the actor's real name
that way you're sure hahahaha...Jackson is it?


----------



## Chimpette

Ha ha i got grayson from both those shows and morgan from criminal minds.

Had my diabetes test back today all normal woohoo


----------



## braijackava

Considered getting a private gender scan today since I am 16 weeks. Hubby talked me out of it though, since we need to save money. So 4 more weeks it is =(


----------



## Beadette

Chimp - I like Grayson more than Morgan but they are both nice!

Massive hugs to Debs xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck for tomorrow Neens xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Neen good luck tomorrow :hugs: all will be fine im sure :) x


----------



## EpdTTC

Vickieh1981 said:


> EpdTTC said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response Roonsma to my post yesterday. I'm still feeling pretty nervous about the baby today but I think less overwhelmed about some of my other worries. I really wish I could get some reassurance that baby is ok. Hard to just trust that all is well in there.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today.
> 
> It's hard at this stage isn't it because you just don't have any idea how things are going in there. :hug:Click to expand...

It sure is Vickie. I appreciate your understanding. I was beginning to think that maybe I was annoying the girls in here with my long whining posts lately as there haven't been many responses. I just feel like I am in a bad spot right now and feel like this is one of the few places I can vent, but maybe I need to keep a bit more of a lid on it sometimes. Maybe I shouldn't post when I am so upset and rambling. I did break down and call my OB's nurse today and I am going in tomorrow for a heartbeat check just to curb some of my anxiety hopefully. I hate feeling like this. I usually have pretty good control over my emotions, I just feel like being PAL has turned me into a crazy person.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Those who have dopplers, when did you find heartbeat? Id been bidding on a few on ebay, and everytime it was going to end and i was the highest bidder with a minute or so to go someone would bid again! :growlmad:, so i gave up and just ordered a hi-bebe from amazon, the way i see it if it puts my mind at ease then it doesnt matter how much it costs lol....OH didnt see it like that but who cares :haha:. Should arrive on thursday when im 12 weeks so hoping ill find it then x


----------



## MissMaternal

Beadette best of luck tomorrow at your scan hun! x :flower:


----------



## MissMaternal

Mummy2Angel, i think some of the girls on here found it at 12 weeks or sooner (i know Jenny did) so it is definitely possible, but plleeaasse don't get worried if you can't find anything, it's still quite early and bubs may be hiding! I can't wait to get a doppler again. I hired one last time and i think i might buy one this time x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I always said i wouldnt get one, but with my '12 week scan' not being till almost 14 weeks i figured i need something to put my mind at ease, if i find it that is, FX'ed x


----------



## Beadette

I've found the HB every day since 11 weeks! It's very reassuring!

EPD - please do not feel you have to stop posting your thoughts on here, especially when you are anxious. I'm sorry I haven't replied to your earlier post - I'm on my iPhone at the mo as lappy broken so it's more difficult to scroll back through the pages. I'm sure no one has meant to not give you any support! Much love to you Hun! 

I know what you mean about feeling crazy when PAL! But just remember we are in a very special club - no one wants to join the ranks of those with losses but once you do you are brought together with all these other special women who are a lot braver and stronger than others, people who will appreciate every second of having a child and who will never 
take the little things for granted! That to me makes us all very special indeed!

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Couldnt agree with your words more neen :thumbup: 

Yay for finding it everyday from 11 weeks, must be so reassuring, hopefully when i arrives on thursday i'll be able to find it x


----------



## Beadette

Just take it slow at first and use small movements. I started very low near the hair line and just moved it slightly until I found it. The first time took quite a while but now I find it easy each day. Just don't panic as babys heart is so tiny and it can easily hide behind the placenta. 

Another top tip! I listened to what babys heartbeat sounded like on YouTube videos so that I knew what I was listening for. You tend to find your own heartbeat easily but babys is very fast compared to your own! Xxxx


----------



## roonsma

EpdTTC said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EpdTTC said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response Roonsma to my post yesterday. I'm still feeling pretty nervous about the baby today but I think less overwhelmed about some of my other worries. I really wish I could get some reassurance that baby is ok. Hard to just trust that all is well in there.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today.
> 
> It's hard at this stage isn't it because you just don't have any idea how things are going in there. :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> It sure is Vickie. I appreciate your understanding. I was beginning to think that maybe I was annoying the girls in here with my long whining posts lately as there haven't been many responses. I just feel like I am in a bad spot right now and feel like this is one of the few places I can vent, but maybe I need to keep a bit more of a lid on it sometimes. Maybe I shouldn't post when I am so upset and rambling. I did break down and call my OB's nurse today and I am going in tomorrow for a heartbeat check just to curb some of my anxiety hopefully. I hate feeling like this. I usually have pretty good control over my emotions, I just feel like being PAL has turned me into a crazy person.Click to expand...

Don't ever think that, we're all in the same boat- feel free to offload anytime, i know sometimes this thread can be pretty fast moving and its easy to miss things.

You'll feel better after you've heard the babys HB, i've my appt on Thurs and even though its only 2 weeks since i last went i'm starting to feel the panic already, hold tight hun you'll be fine xx:hugs:


----------



## Rainbowpea

Well girls the scan went really well, no obvious problems, baby looks amazing so big and clear! She took rubbish pics though but will upload them later. So stressed out I cried all over the place again, they must be sick of emotional old me! And we stayed strong and are still team yellow, even though hubby nearly caved lol! Such a relief feel like we're on the home straight now. Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Beadette

Congrats rainbowpea! Xxxx


----------



## EpdTTC

Beadette said:


> I've found the HB every day since 11 weeks! It's very reassuring!
> 
> EPD - please do not feel you have to stop posting your thoughts on here, especially when you are anxious. I'm sorry I haven't replied to your earlier post - I'm on my iPhone at the mo as lappy broken so it's more difficult to scroll back through the pages. I'm sure no one has meant to not give you any support! Much love to you Hun!
> 
> I know what you mean about feeling crazy when PAL! But just remember we are in a very special club - no one wants to join the ranks of those with losses but once you do you are brought together with all these other special women who are a lot braver and stronger than others, people who will appreciate every second of having a child and who will never
> take the little things for granted! That to me makes us all very special indeed!
> 
> Love to you all xxxx

Thank you Neen. Very, very sweet of you hun. I'm sure that it's just me...I think the paranoia tends to spill into all areas of my life sometimes! Even though my losses were early, I still worry about something going wrong at this stage of the game as I know it is a possibility. Sometimes, I think I know too much about all the what ifs. Maybe ignorance really is bliss.

Thanks also for your tips on finding the hb. I'm not sure if I can't find it because my device isn't really a fetal doppler or if baby is just hard to find behind placenta, or my heart beat, or my chub! :) I think I will listen to some on YouTube to get more familiar with how it sounds different than mine.


----------



## EpdTTC

roonsma said:


> EpdTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EpdTTC said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response Roonsma to my post yesterday. I'm still feeling pretty nervous about the baby today but I think less overwhelmed about some of my other worries. I really wish I could get some reassurance that baby is ok. Hard to just trust that all is well in there.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today.
> 
> It's hard at this stage isn't it because you just don't have any idea how things are going in there. :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> It sure is Vickie. I appreciate your understanding. I was beginning to think that maybe I was annoying the girls in here with my long whining posts lately as there haven't been many responses. I just feel like I am in a bad spot right now and feel like this is one of the few places I can vent, but maybe I need to keep a bit more of a lid on it sometimes. Maybe I shouldn't post when I am so upset and rambling. I did break down and call my OB's nurse today and I am going in tomorrow for a heartbeat check just to curb some of my anxiety hopefully. I hate feeling like this. I usually have pretty good control over my emotions, I just feel like being PAL has turned me into a crazy person.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't ever think that, we're all in the same boat- feel free to offload anytime, i know sometimes this thread can be pretty fast moving and its easy to miss things.
> 
> You'll feel better after you've heard the babys HB, i've my appt on Thurs and even though its only 2 weeks since i last went I'm starting to feel the panic already, hold tight hun you'll be fine xx:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Vickie. I think I will feel better too. wish I could find it with my own doppler-wish I had invested in one with a screen that counts hb so I would know for sure when I have mine and when I have baby's. Good luck for Thurs! The time between appointments is rough!


----------



## EpdTTC

Excellent news Rainbowpea! Congrats!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

congrats rainbowpea :D x


----------



## braijackava

With my doppler, if I am not sure if it is my heartbeat or not, I will feel my pulse in my neck at the same time. That way if they are different I know its the baby, and the same I know its me. Hope that helps. It made me feel better.


----------



## Tulip

Good luck to my darling Neen and to parkgirl today :kiss:

Erin, please don't feel the need to keep a lid on it, everyone is in the same boat and will all be at varying degrees of craziness at different times (I for one am a complete paranoid mess this week) xxx

Happy 17 weeks to Posh & Min!
Happy 16 weeks Annie!
Happy 12 weeks Cheryl! :wohoo:
Happy 11 weeks MrMojo!
Happy 8 weeks Lucy!

xxxx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

:happydance: Congrats Rainbowpea !

Good luck to Beadette and Parkgirl with your scans today :flower:


----------



## debgreasby

Glad your scan was good Rainbow.

Neens, will be awaiting your good news later!!

AFM .. didn't wake up in the night to pee :( Should i worry, coz normally i'm up at least 2-3 times :(


----------



## Tulip

debgreasby said:


> AFM .. didn't wake up in the night to pee :( Should i worry, coz normally i'm up at least 2-3 times :(

Don't you dare worry about having a decent nights kip :hugs: You obviously needed it xxx


----------



## Minimin

Good morning ladies, 

Congrates RainbowPea and good luck to those with scans today.

17 weeks!!! eek- still no movement though :(


----------



## tinybutterfly

debgreasby said:


> AFM .. didn't wake up in the night to pee :( Should i worry, coz normally i'm up at least 2-3 times :(

i don't think you should worry! maybe you just drank less than normal

if it's a bad thing then i'm screwed, i had to get up the first weeks,
but since last week i have decent nights, and it's mostly bc i drink less (couldn't)
and now i try to not drink so much right before i go to bed, otherwise i definatly have to get up


----------



## Beadette

My scan was amazing! I'm on cloud 9! 

NT measurement 1.3mm and a lovely nasal bone seen!

I am so so happy!

Pic in my avatar! Love it xxx


----------



## lovehearts

glad to hear the scans are going well.

Deb - just a note for you - i worried last week as i didnt wake up in the night to pee or otherwise and i have everyday since my bfp. lasted 2/3 nights - now its back to waking up and peeing lol. 

So i havnt been in here much last few days - brown bleed returned saturday- not much but enough for me to freak out. called EPAU monday - wouldnt see me. called mw tuesday - said everything would be fine. Noone would see me. Now i know its an everyday thing for them but for me this is MY baby and i want to know its ok in there. I have been dopplering and babys hb is beating away but i want to know how much bleed is left. i hate this brown discharge that i have been getting for nearly 3 weeks! 

So i rang again this afternoon - kicked up a fuss. I said i just want someone to see me - its all very well saying its ok on the phone but how do you know! (preggo hormones hey!) so the kind lady booked me in for friday morning for a rescan! So hopefully they can give me some answers....

:hugs: to everyone having a hard time right now - i have been going out of my mind with worry. DF isnt worried - he listens to the mw and just thinks everything will be fine!

xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

*waves to Baby W* Neen that's a gorgeous pic! So happy for you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Thanks - I'm so happy! And Deb - I stuck to my word and have started a preggo journal xx


----------



## debgreasby

Hurrah! Will be stalking it :) Did u have a nice lunch out? I could just eat a big fat Watermill carvery right now!


----------



## Beadette

Yes me and Bead went to AndWhyNot - it was lush. I had fishcakes with a side of cheesy chips! LOL x


----------



## Tulip

I only re-did your ticker the other night, ya pain in the arse ;)

:kiss: Baby Bead :kiss:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hi girls!

We went away for a little trip for 4 days so I'm trying to catch up now!! Well done on everyone who have had good scans, I can't see the title of the thread has changed so fingers crossed there has been good news since Friday.

I've got my scan in just over a week and I keep having major panics about it, its not good. But I don't have anything to suggest something is wrong and I'm still having symptoms (although some have lessened a bit but I know that happens just before 12 weeks) so trying to remain positive!


----------



## debgreasby

Beadette said:


> Yes me and Bead went to AndWhyNot - it was lush. I had fishcakes with a side of cheesy chips! LOL x

Ooh never been there for food before ... might have to give it a try!


----------



## Tulip

That's a point I forgot to update the title after Croydon's sad news.

Cesca, at least you are being very sane about your panics. It doesn't what any of us say to you, you'll still be bricking it. But you've come so far and it still sounds promising :D


----------



## EpdTTC

Love the scan pic Neen! So glad it went well. What a relief!

Deb-I remember having a few nights where I didn't get up much or at all to pee-I worried too. It was a combo of factors-drank less, went to bed later so I peed later before I went to sleep, and in one of my preggo books, it says to expect less frequent urination around month 4. Even now, some nights I get up to go 3-4 times and others only 1-2 times. I also worry too, but it usually changes the next night.

PRgirl-I feel you hun. So hard not to panic between scans. Sounds like everything is going well though! I just have to keep reminding myself of that when I feel like I'm going to lose it. It doesn't make it go away but it helps me get through it.

Lovehearts-I'm sorry the brown stuff is taking its time making its way out. I had three weeks of spotting earlier in my preg and even though I had things checked out and was told all was ok, it still make me so unhappy to see it! Just two weeks ago I had another four days of spotting-all was ok-but again, just having to see the spotting it upsetting. Good for you about being assertive about getting checked out. Sometimes I just think we have to do that in order to maintain some sense of sanity.


----------



## lovehearts

Thank you Epd - its good to hear positive stories about spotting. I know mine is caused by a burst blood vessel but i am worried after 3 weeks that it is something different. My 20 week scan isnt until the 12th November and i think i would have driven myself insane by then with worry!

xx


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Neen! what a great scan :wohoo: Babba is looking so big and comfy :)


----------



## Beadette

debgreasby said:


> Beadette said:
> 
> 
> Yes me and Bead went to AndWhyNot - it was lush. I had fishcakes with a side of cheesy chips! LOL x
> 
> Ooh never been there for food before ... might have to give it a try!Click to expand...

Deb the food there is amazing! The lunch menu is lovely and dead reasonable x


----------



## Tulip

Right I'm logging off to tidy up, bath and bed.

GOOD LUCK to Tibs for tomorrow! Can't wait to see pics xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Congrats Beadette :yipee: Lovely pic and great NT measurement !

Can't wait until the 18th to get my NT scan out of the way and have the peace of mind of seeing baby on the screen !


----------



## Minimin

enjoy your bath Tulip- was thinking of doing the same too- :)


----------



## Charliemarina

girl girls GIRLS i had the BEST MW app today i just LOVE her so much, i told her about the bleeding issues i had and that i have scan next week but im so anxious about baby being ok so she left the room and said let me see if we can scan u here on ward today.....well they DID!!!!! and look what we saw, im over moon baby was moving and heart beat was amazing, i had to call OH to rush from work so he didnt miss it but he came just ontime bless him im just on :cloud9: right now and great thing is i still have my original 12 week scan next thursday so we get to see baby dancing again :dance::wohoo: xxxx
 



Attached Files:







our bean 11 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tulip

You lucky monkey Patsy! Now who's in the lead on scans, you or Vickie?! :flower:


----------



## Beadette

Excellent news Patsy! xxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

ooooo im not sure :haha:, iv had 5 so far but im just so over the moon and cannot believe i get another one in just over a weeks time :wohoo: lol

i love my hospital always have cannot complain about them in any way or form even with my daughter they were amazing :) xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Beadette said:


> My scan was amazing! I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> NT measurement 1.3mm and a lovely nasal bone seen!
> 
> I am so so happy!
> 
> Pic in my avatar! Love it xxx

That's great news. What a cute picture xx



Charliemarina said:


> girl girls GIRLS i had the BEST MW app today i just LOVE her so much, i told her about the bleeding issues i had and that i have scan next week but im so anxious about baby being ok so she left the room and said let me see if we can scan u here on ward today.....well they DID!!!!! and look what we saw, im over moon baby was moving and heart beat was amazing, i had to call OH to rush from work so he didnt miss it but he came just ontime bless him im just on :cloud9: right now and great thing is i still have my original 12 week scan next thursday so we get to see baby dancing again :dance::wohoo: xxxx

That's lovely. How great to have a nice mw. Cute little beanie too - you can see all the features now




Tulip said:


> You lucky monkey Patsy! Now who's in the lead on scans, you or Vickie?! :flower:

Me definitely lol

Oh I can't remember if I posted this after my consultant appt the other day. She said to try not to use my doppler every day as because they work on sound waves they are not entirely sure if it sends a huge screeching noise to the baby or not. This could be why they wriggle when you use it.

I felt so awful thinking that I might be doing that to her. Maybe I shall do every other day lol


----------



## parkgirl

Hi ladies. I still need to catch up on all that I've missed the past few days, but wanted to give an update on my appointment today. Everything went wonderfully. My OB said all was right on track and looked good. I did have a scare earlier this week with some bleeding, but it has stopped and there doesn't seem to be a cause for it. OB thinks it was from some sort of irritation and is nothing to worry about.

I do have my 20 week scan scheduled for November 10th!! I was able to schedule it during a time when DH can come. Now I just have to wait for the scan.


I hope everyone else is doing well. Now I have to go and do some catching up.


----------



## EpdTTC

What a great MW Patsy! Cool scan pic too.

Parkgirl-glad all is going well and that the bleed wasn't anything to worry about. Whew!


----------



## Tulip

Glad all is well Jamie!

Vic - I had to get the Doppler out to wake munch up this morning as he hadn't wriggles all night and it FREAKS me out when he does that. x


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm having my scan in an hour, i am soooo nervous
puked in the shower already
my stomach hurts, stabbing pain, don't know why (nerves i guess)

the girl i'm preggers with (my OH's coworker's gf) here got horrible news yesterday,
her baby aparently has a chromosomal abnormality and she'll go in for a d&c one of these days.
i was already scared to go, now i completely want to cancel and hide...
can they even see such type of abnormality on a regular scan?

fingers crossed for me ladies, i really really really want to see a healthy baby with a good heartbeat!!!


----------



## Tulip

If she's the same stage as you? I'm surprised they can see enough to make such a diagnosis :(
This is your turn honey, thinking beaty, wriggly thoughts for you xxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thinkings of you, Tibs! :hugs: So sorry about your friend! :(


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hope your scan goes well hun :hugs:

12 weeks today :happydance: didnt think id get here to be honest.....still scared as we hadnt lost max yet at this stage before, but still feels good to be here :D x


----------



## debgreasby

TB - did your friend say which abnormality? I had a scan with Charlie at 9 weeks, and nothing was visible. Then at 12 weeks his problems were there in all their glory. Without her having had CVS (which it would be too early for) there is no way (as far as i am aware) that they can confirm chromosome abnormalities.


----------



## marnie79

Hi can i join, my edd is the 26th of march, but will be induced at around 38 weeks ty xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

Good Morning ladies, 

Just thought share my news - im feeling little kicks, it just feel like prodding :) it feels great!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Tulip said:


> If she's the same stage as you? I'm surprised they can see enough to make such a diagnosis :(
> This is your turn honey, thinking beaty, wriggly thoughts for you xxxxxxx

i'd be surprised too
i think she's just not telling us everything, which is her good right of course.
or maybe the doc said it that that was the most likely cause?
i'm a bit weary of asking her details, i don't know her that well after all



Megg33k said:


> Thinkings of you, Tibs! :hugs: So sorry about your friend! :(

thankyouuuu



Mummy2Angel. said:


> Hope your scan goes well hun :hugs:

thankyouuuu



debgreasby said:


> TB - did your friend say which abnormality? I had a scan with Charlie at 9 weeks, and nothing was visible. Then at 12 weeks his problems were there in all their glory. Without her having had CVS (which it would be too early for) there is no way (as far as i am aware) that they can confirm chromosome abnormalities.

she didn't go into details, which i can understand.
like i said to Nic, maybe our doc said that it was the most likely cause,
i think there was no hb and little growth or something like that.



anyway, MY update

it went well, i am sooooooooo happy!!!
i didn't sleep tonight, my stomach is still tied in a knot...
i refused to look at the screen untill OH told me it was ok to look
and then i saw it... a shrimp..still a little bit of a tail if i saw correctly,
and i immediatly saw the heart flickering, aaaw!
and then he let us hear it too, i was sooooooooo happy!!!
little one measures a bit small imo (15mm... that's about 3/5 inch)
i asked if that wasn't too small, he said no, that bubs was probably curled up a bit,
which makes sense... it was early morning... i'm sure little one was still sleeping haha


----------



## tinybutterfly

Lianne1986 said:


> Good Morning ladies,
> 
> Just thought share my news - im feeling little kicks, it just feel like prodding :) it feels great!!!

oooh amazing!!!


----------



## jenny25

thats great tb when i had my last scan at 8+4 bumble was on its head lol so she couldnt get proper measurements lol

im so sorry to hear about your friend but i think she should hold off on the d&c until she can have a cvs or amnio 

today i have the midwife coming out this afternoon well means i need to make sure house is tiday etc aarron is off school feeling under the weather and im knackered so im gonna talk to her about things like my hormones and eating 

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

:happydance: at good scan TB


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I went to the loo last night and wiped and there was a huge blob of EWCM. Is this something to worry about? I was so upset last night thinking my mucus plug had gone and I was going to miscarry.

No pain/bleeding or anything.


----------



## debgreasby

Don't worry hun, i get it all the time :(


----------



## jenny25

me too hun i get that from time too time nothing to worry about xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Dont worry i get it all the time, loads of it, alot of people ask about it on first tri and most people say they get it and its normal x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Jenny what kind of doppler have you got? how far down did you search for hb at 9 weeks? i wish i hadnt ordered mine now im scared it'll come and i wont find it :( how long did you all take to find heartbeat first time? x


----------



## jenny25

i have i hibebe lcd doppler hun i found it far left just at the pubic bone first time i used it it took me a little bit to find it i had to move the probe in circle motions on the spot until i found it xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic, Tibs!!! :yipee: And, you're talking about a size difference of 4mm. Do you know how slight 4mm is? You just keep growing that gorgeous little bean!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Ahh ok I won't worry too much. I've always had loads of CM anyway (when I was a teenager I HATED it!!!) so it's increased in pregnancy and that's fine, but this was so stretchy and proper EW like I just panicked.

One week today till the scan. Eeeek!


----------



## tinybutterfly

jenny25 said:


> im so sorry to hear about your friend but i think she should hold off on the d&c until she can have a cvs or amnio

i'd hold off too, definatly go get a 2nd opinion or something...
unless i get a decent explanation... and even then, i'd ask to wait a week!

i guess my OH will know the details when he gets home from work

only thing i can think of is something wrong with the heart, bc that's what he tested on our baby today,
something with blue and red, shows how functional it is.
i guess if something was wrong there it can mean it's not viable in the long run?


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> im so sorry to hear about your friend but i think she should hold off on the d&c until she can have a cvs or amnio
> 
> i'd hold off too, definatly go get a 2nd opinion or something...
> unless i get a decent explanation... and even then, i'd ask to wait a week!
> 
> i guess my OH will know the details when he gets home from work
> 
> only thing i can think of is something wrong with the heart, bc that's what he tested on our baby today,
> something with blue and red, shows how functional it is.
> i guess if something was wrong there it can mean it's not viable in the long run?Click to expand...

The red and blue shows how blood is circulating! :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I found something :haha: dont know if it was baby, placenta or own heartbeat though :shrug:, was looking on amazon to return item and order one with LCD insted but i dont have a printer to print label of for returns :( x


----------



## jenny25

well everything went well with mw had a great chat about things and she is refering me to councilling and suggested hypnotherapy for me , i might not be able to have a water birth but it all goes on what my consultant says next week im gutted at that , but i have decided im going to get sterilized after this baby cause i dont want anymore kids after this one x


----------



## debgreasby

Mummy2Angel. said:


> I found something :haha: dont know if it was baby, placenta or own heartbeat though :shrug:, was looking on amazon to return item and order one with LCD insted but i dont have a printer to print label of for returns :( x

You can print at your local library for about 10p :)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

never thought of that deb thanks :thumbup: i said i wouldnt panic but i am now :(


----------



## lovehearts

there is an option to do something if you havnt got a printer - i think you have to pay to return the parcel but they refund you a certain amount only. I remember reading it when i returned a doppler i bought off there the other week.

So more brown this morning. i am totally fed up - i have a scan tomorrow at 11.15, i had to put my foot down and push for it but its been going on for nearly 3 weeks now. I hope they can give me some answers as to wether they can still see the bleed and how much i have left to expect. The only thing that worried me was TMI - this morning there was a brown strechy glob....dont know what that was. I just want some answers now. im really scared. I listened to the HB this morning and its still beating away in there so what are the chances it will be alright?

xxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

morning girlies i have my first bump pic for u now cam is fixed YAY took it this morning im 11 weeks today, im off to hosp now for my anti-D jab argh i do hate them,they have changed they way they do them now, they only give u 1 now at 28 weeks instead of 3 at different stages 1 being after birth, but coz iv had bleeds they want give me 1 extra for safety :thumbup:, so 2pm im being stabbed with one :rofl: nice dead back side for rest of the day :dohh:....oh how i love being rhesus neg LOL, anyways on good note my piccie ;)

oh and pls dont mine the horrid stretch marks from previous pregnancys :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Picture.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SmileyShazza

Am playing catch up so excuse me if I go back a bit!

Congratulations on the scan Rainbowpea &#8211; great to hear that all was well :thumbup:

EPD I sometimes get that feeling too if I say something and it doesn&#8217;t get acknowledged but then I remember that the thread moves really quickly and sometimes it can be hard for everyone to keep up. I know exactly what you mean though as I feel like sometimes I am being overly anxious and getting on peoples nerves but none of us can help it &#8211; unfortunately it&#8217;s the way it seems to be when PAL. 

I&#8217;ve also had trouble finding HB with my Doppler. I have given up trying as I really worry that continuously trying and failing to find it will just stress me out even more. Hope you are ok :hugs:

So happy for you Neen &#8211; baby bead is definitely photogenic :)

Great news on the scan Patsy &#8211; lucky you getting to see bubs twice in 10 days :thumbup:

Cesca &#8211; I get random bits of EWCM from time to time properly freaked me out the first time too but apparently it&#8217;s quite normal to still get it during pregnancy. 

Welcome to Marnie :)

Well not much going on here. Have had a constant headache for the past 4 days which is really starting to get annoying now &#8211; had asked the midwife about them last week and she said just drink more water so am knocking it back like there&#8217;s no tomorrow, just as well we don&#8217;t have to pay to use the toilet I&#8217;d be broke! :haha: unfortunately the extra water doesn&#8217;t seem to be making much difference to my headache though :wacko:

I think I can see my bump starting to get a little bigger, some of my clothes are getting uncomfortable now and don&#8217;t sit right anymore so something must be going on. Think I&#8217;ll leave it a couple of weeks to do another bump picture though as there should be quite a bit of difference then.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine (well those in the UK) :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

i now have my 20 week scan date. Friday 22 october at 8am. 8am omg tht really early lol not sure what im gonna do yet cuz i dont have anyone to watch the kids for me. tyler needs to be at school but im gonna have to bite the bullet and ask sum1 to have them for me. i neva eva usually ask any1 to have them :(


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Well doppler was a bad idea, there are tears and all sorts :( ive given up :( if my baby is dead...then its dead i guess ill find out next frida, going to send doppler back far to much upset and anxiety x


----------



## debgreasby

I found badger's heartbeat at 10+6 .. then not again for 3 weeks!

Leave it till you are a bit calmer, panicking won't help.


----------



## EpdTTC

Hooray for a great scan TB (hugs to your friend)

Congrats on 12 wks Mummy! Try not to panic. I can't seem to find hb with my doppler either but they always find it at the doc. My doc strongly advised me against getting one and said it would likely cause panic. If you are worried, see if you can see your MW or doc to check the hb for you.

Welcome Marnie!

Lianne-Kicks!!! So cool! I can't wait for kicks!

Glad the MW visit went well Jenny.

Lovehearts-I know the brown and CM is scary but I'd say if you hear baby's hb then that kind of trumps the other stuff! When I had spotting a couple of wks ago, they checked my cervix and listened for the heartbeat and based on those two things, determined baby was fine.

Beautiful bump Patsy!

Thanks Shazza! Hope your headache gets better. We are about the same due date and I am starting to feel a tad more uncomfortable when I bend over etc and think bump is growing too!

AFM-heard hb at doc's office yesterday. :cloud9: I moved my gender scan to Oct 15th at 9:30am and my 20 wk scan, which will be more like 21 1/2 wks is Nov 10th.


----------



## lovehearts

Thank you Epd - you always reply to me and reassure me :hugs: xx


----------



## jenny25

you know the midwife couldnt find bumble's hb today but i found it it just goes to show you though she even asked me to find it for her lol xxx


----------



## EpdTTC

Lovehearts-You're welcome hun-I try, although, I'm sure I miss stuff too! This thread really does move fast!


----------



## jenny25

paul has now decided he doesnt want to know the sex of the baby again urgh men:grr:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

lol men :haha: im sure when the oppertunity comes around he'll cave and want to know lol.

Well after some more poking and prodding, and youtbe watching and internet reading, i dont know if ive found the heartbeat or not :shrug:, i read on pregnancy-info that if you have a doppler with no LCD display that you counts the number of beats within 10 seconds and times by 6 to get bpm, i done so, and counted 21 which would give buba a heart rate of 126bpm, do you think that was defo bubs?


----------



## lovehearts

what i do is i record it on my phone for 10 seconds so that i can concentrate on counting and not making sure i dont go over 10 seconds lol. that way you can also re-count (and listen again and again) i think between 120 and 180 is normal (i think - would need to check that) so i would say yes!!!!

Another thing i do to check is find my hb first so when i find baby i KNOW its baby. Twice the speed of your own.


----------



## lovehearts

EpdTTC said:


> Lovehearts-You're welcome hun-I try, although, I'm sure I miss stuff too! This thread really does move fast!

lol i know - i do struggle to keep up. I dont post that often but im always in the background checking up on everyone :)

xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Ive gave in a booked a £45 reassurnace scan for saturday lol, i thought the doppler would reassure me...i guess not, and waiting another week to find out is to long. x and it will be a deal breaking scan as it is on Max's due date :( not sure that was a good idea but couldnt get any other appointments. x


----------



## lovehearts

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Ive gave in a booked a £45 reassurnace scan for saturday lol, i thought the doppler would reassure me...i guess not, and waiting another week to find out is to long. x and it will be a deal breaking scan as it is on Max's due date :( not sure that was a good idea but couldnt get any other appointments. x

i hope the scan goes well :hugs: My doppler has saved my sanity over the last 2/3 weeks when i have been spotting but everyone is different. I have heard some people say they are more worry than they are worth, im sure you bean is just fine in there :) will be thinking of you x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thank you lovehearts :hugs:, i hope it goes well or it'll be one bad day thats for sure :(. Have contacted amazon to send doppler back and defo wont be getting another till about 18 weeks and then itll be one with LCD display, scan booked for 12.40pm on saturday and then NHS dating scan at 2pm next friday, i hope after this i will feel reassured . x


----------



## EpdTTC

Mummy-I agree-I wish I would have bought one with an LCD display to let me know for sure when I have found bubs! I do think if I had one like that that it would save my sanity!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yes because i have no idea if it was mine or bubs, ive looked on youtube but all the heartrates are like 170bpm, and it says anything from 120 is normal but it would then be slgithly slower on doppler :shrug:, i dont know really, gues we'll find out at scan on saturday. Got the worst sore head just now, just back from tesco with my kool n soothe patches :) bliss! x


----------



## Firedancer41

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Yes because i have no idea if it was mine or bubs, ive looked on youtube but all the heartrates are like 170bpm, and it says anything from 120 is normal but it would then be slgithly slower on doppler :shrug:, i dont know really, gues we'll find out at scan on saturday. Got the worst sore head just now, just back from tesco with my kool n soothe patches :) bliss! x

I would guess you are definitely picking up baby's HB...My resting heartrate is around 68, and when I had my *episode* last week where I felt faint and my heart was racing, my pulse was 97, so 120 I would say must be baby :)


----------



## Tulip

Sorry to read that some of you lovelies are a bit panicky - yep 120bpm is BOUND to be baby. If you find something beating much faster than your heart - even if you can't count if properly - please allow it to reassure you xxxx

Welcome Marnie and big kisses to your darling angel :kiss:

I don't know how many of you girls know Hedgewitch but after 17 m/cs and the tragic stillbirth of precious Lilly-Maye last year, her rainbow baby Agatha-Grace Hope arrived by c-sec this afternoon at 34+2, she is 5lb 3oz, stable, and breathing on her own! Our little witchlette is here! :cloud9:

EDIT: Aggie has deteriorated. Positive thoughts if you can spare them please girls xxx


----------



## Tulip

Todays celebrations.............

Happy 19 weeks Pippa!
Happy 18 weeks Perdita!
Happy 12 weeks Rebecca! I'm sure bubba is just fine xxx
Happy 11 weeks Cesca, Patsy and Kabie! (Patsy have you been moved forward? I thought you were 11w yesterday....)
Happy 7 weeks Laura!

And look 
||
||
\/ my watermelon has grown!


----------



## EpdTTC

That's a gorgeous watermelon you have there Nic!

Sending Hedgewitch and baby Aggie positive thoughts, energy, and prayers.


----------



## roonsma

Tulip said:


> Sorry to read that some of you lovelies are a bit panicky - yep 120bpm is BOUND to be baby. If you find something beating much faster than your heart - even if you can't count if properly - please allow it to reassure you xxxx
> 
> Welcome Marnie and big kisses to your darling angel :kiss:
> 
> I don't know how many of you girls know Hedgewitch but after 17 m/cs and the tragic stillbirth of precious Lilly-Maye last year, her rainbow baby Agatha-Grace Hope arrived by c-sec this afternoon at 34+2, she is 5lb 3oz, stable, and breathing on her own! Our little witchlette is here! :cloud9:
> 
> EDIT: Aggie has deteriorated. Positive thoughts if you can spare them please girls xxx

I don't know Hedgewitch but i'm sending big positive thoughts for little Agatha-Grace, got my fingers crossed for you little one :hugs: xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hope hedgewitch and baby aggie are doing ok :hugs: thinking of them :kiss:

Oh nic youve not got long left at all...:D x


----------



## Tulip

Rebecca I am getting SO impatient! I just want to hold him!


----------



## debgreasby

Under 50 days now nic!


----------



## Tulip

Innit. Kev reckons 4 weeks. I say more like 8, knowing my luck :dohh:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Tulip said:


> my watermelon has grown!

oh good

i thought i was seeing things but thought "hey nic, did your watermelon get bigger?" was such an odd question lol



positive vibes to Aggie!!!!
must find her thread here


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I don't know the story, but I hope hedgewick's baby is ok. 17 MCs and a still born, my gosh, surely she must be in for some luck?


----------



## Tulip

tinybutterfly said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> my watermelon has grown!
> 
> oh good
> 
> i thought i was seeing things but thought "hey nic, did your watermelon get bigger?" was such an odd question lolClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Tulip

You'd think so, huh Cesca? Hoping Aggie-moo just needs a little support for a day or two x


----------



## tinybutterfly

time to stare at ultrasounds again (with a helping guide no worries)


today's ultrasound

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/littleone84forum.jpg


and showing what you should see in all that lol

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/littleone84extra.jpg


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sending huge amounts of positivity to Hedgewitch and little Aggie - come on little one you can do this :hugs:


----------



## mislaww

Aww, my thoughts are with little Aggie.

Epd, if it sounds like a train or a galloping horse, it's LO for sure. Our heart rates are way too slow to sound like either, I think.

Way to grow your watermelon, Nic!

Lovely pics, TB - much more baby-like than the last ones! As ever, thank you for your helpful drawing!

So I'm completely outed at work now. I sent an email offering to do "heavy lifting" with respect to a food drive for thanksgiving. A good friend of mine replied - "you shouldn't be doing ANY heavy lifting". She accidentally hit reply-all...so everyone figured it out. Oh well! 

I'm off to Montreal for Thanksgiving with my family tonight - I booked my flight for 1am before I got pregnant, which now seems like a very poor choice... I don't think we have very many other Canadians on this thread, but Happy Thanksgiving to you all!


----------



## jenny25

hey girls i need some advice , i woke up at 12.30am having pain in my stomache my whole stomache was practically rock hard it was like i was having a contraction the pain that felt like it lasted ages probably only lasted 30 sec i had it 3 time last night is it possible to have braxton hicks this early x


----------



## jenny25

i have spoken to my midwife she wants me to go up to early pregnancy to get checked out incase its ovarian torsion so i will let you know how i get on x


----------



## Chimpette

Morning ladies,

Hope everyone is ok today.

Goodluck to anyone with scans and midwife appointments today!

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

mislaww said:


> Lovely pics, TB - much more baby-like than the last ones! As ever, thank you for your helpful drawing!
> 
> I'm off to Montreal for Thanksgiving with my family tonight - I booked my flight for 1am before I got pregnant, which now seems like a very poor choice... I don't think we have very many other Canadians on this thread, but Happy Thanksgiving to you all!

you're welcome

and Happy Thanksgiving!!! i'm not canadian but i can be enthousiastic about the whole idea haha


----------



## Vickieh1981

Mummy2Angel. said:


> lol men :haha: im sure when the oppertunity comes around he'll cave and want to know lol.
> 
> Well after some more poking and prodding, and youtbe watching and internet reading, i dont know if ive found the heartbeat or not :shrug:, i read on pregnancy-info that if you have a doppler with no LCD display that you counts the number of beats within 10 seconds and times by 6 to get bpm, i done so, and counted 21 which would give buba a heart rate of 126bpm, do you think that was defo bubs?

Definitely. If you had a heartrate that high you would be dangerously ill.



Mummy2Angel. said:


> Ive gave in a booked a £45 reassurnace scan for saturday lol, i thought the doppler would reassure me...i guess not, and waiting another week to find out is to long. x and it will be a deal breaking scan as it is on Max's due date :( not sure that was a good idea but couldnt get any other appointments. x

I am sure that everything will be fine and it'll be a nice way of bringing Max into your new pregnancy i think.



lovehearts said:


> what i do is i record it on my phone for 10 seconds so that i can concentrate on counting and not making sure i dont go over 10 seconds lol. that way you can also re-count (and listen again and again) i think between 120 and 180 is normal (i think - would need to check that) so i would say yes!!!!
> 
> Another thing i do to check is find my hb first so when i find baby i KNOW its baby. Twice the speed of your own.

That's what I did - was easier to play it on the phone and count.



tinybutterfly said:


> time to stare at ultrasounds again (with a helping guide no worries)
> 
> 
> today's ultrasound

That's so cool. I think I am pretty good on scans but I wouldn't have guessed a lot of that lol




jenny25 said:


> hey girls i need some advice , i woke up at 12.30am having pain in my stomache my whole stomache was practically rock hard it was like i was having a contraction the pain that felt like it lasted ages probably only lasted 30 sec i had it 3 time last night is it possible to have braxton hicks this early x

Not sure that early. I had the same last week at 17 weeks though. Every 3 minutes lasting 20 seconds. I really thought I was going into labour. Was all ready to go to hospital when it stopped.



jenny25 said:


> i have spoken to my midwife she wants me to go up to early pregnancy to get checked out incase its ovarian torsion so i will let you know how i get on x

I hope it's nothing to worry about x


----------



## Lianne1986

think of baby aggie :hugs:

good luck to everyone having scans & appointments.

happy thanks giving to all tht are celebrating :)

i hope everyone has a fab weekend :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Jenny - The internet says BH can start as early as the 5th week! So, its not technically too early at all!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hope all who have appointments are ok :hugs:

Im sure its nothing to worry about jen :)

Well today is the first day ive actually brought up food :sick:, i wasnt sick till week 10 and then it was once in the morning and then breakie and felt fine, needless to say my cereal all over the sink wasnt what i wanted to see :lol:. Extermely bad back pain this morning, trying to ignore it to be honest, really dreading tomorrow :( x


----------



## Beadette

Aw Mummy - sorry yu've thown up today! Boo!

Hope everyone is well!

I'm 13 weeks tody! Yipee!!! xx


----------



## lovehearts

Hi,

back from my scan due to spotting still continuing after nearly 3 weeks. Everything is fine and bleed has halfed in size but still there. the baby is a LOT bigger than the bleed so she said that everything should be fine and not to worry. I also found out that i am team :blue: i cant believe it. She said she was 95% sure and to be honest you could clearly see the 'parts' . My DF coulndt make it so my mom came and she was amazed. Its her first grandchild :)

So im glad everything is progressing well and the baby is measuring bang on dates again.

couple of pics for you :)
https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a55/FA5TKAS/utf-8BSU1HMDA2NDctMjAxMDEwMDgtMTIyOC5qcGc-1.jpg
https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a55/FA5TKAS/utf-8BSU1HMDA2NDYtMjAxMDEwMDgtMTIyNy5qcGc-1.jpg

Hope everyones is ok. 

xxxx


----------



## jenny25

hey girls everything is fine with baby i didnt get scanned though , the doctor done a internal with swabs then she done an internal with her hands to check for masses and that but everything is fine , she said their is a little discharge coming from the cervix so could be either thrush or a yeast infection or nothing , she said it can be one of those things that happen their is no bleeding or anything like that than god and bumble's hb is perfect <3 xxx


----------



## mushmouth

:wohoo: LH I'm soooooo happy! Lol

Jenny - great news hun :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

lovehearts said:


> Hi,
> 
> back from my scan due to spotting still continuing after nearly 3 weeks. Everything is fine and bleed has halfed in size but still there. the baby is a LOT bigger than the bleed so she said that everything should be fine and not to worry. I also found out that i am team :blue: i cant believe it. She said she was 95% sure and to be honest you could clearly see the 'parts' . My DF coulndt make it so my mom came and she was amazed. Its her first grandchild :)
> 
> So im glad everything is progressing well and the baby is measuring bang on dates again.
> 
> Hope everyones is ok.
> 
> xxxx

Glad that the bleed doesn't look anything serious. Congrtaulations on your little boy xxxx



jenny25 said:


> hey girls everything is fine with baby i didnt get scanned though , the doctor done a internal with swabs then she done an internal with her hands to check for masses and that but everything is fine , she said their is a little discharge coming from the cervix so could be either thrush or a yeast infection or nothing , she said it can be one of those things that happen their is no bleeding or anything like that than god and bumble's hb is perfect <3 xxx

Glad that everything is fine and it;'s nothing to worry about x


----------



## debgreasby

Glad all is ok Lovehearts and Jenny


----------



## Beadette

I'm so glad everything was ok Love and Jen x x x x x x


----------



## jenny25

thank you guys im glad everything is too i think bumble likes to scare us but he/she needs to be paitent lol xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats on your scan and team blue Lovehearts! So very cool to find out so early! I'm glad to hear that bleed is still small and getting smaller. Sweet that your mom got to be with you when you found out. My mom goes to most of my appointments, whether my OH goes or not. My brother has a one year old daughter but she didn't get to be part of any of this stuff, plus I think it is different for a mom when her daughter is having a baby.

Jenny-Happy to hear that all is well with Bubs.

Happy Thanksgiving to Mislaww and all of our Canadian gals. Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday but I have to wait til November! Maybe I could be Canadian for a day?


----------



## Tulip

Thank goodness Jen and Kayleigh! Kayleigh I'll do you a new blue ticker asap :D Lovely skull and spine on that little boy (I'm a bit obsessed with those on scans LOL).

Happy 19 weeks Lisa!
Happy 18 weeks Vickie & Juste!
Happy 16 weeks Hayley!
Happy 13 weeks Neen!
Happy 12 weeks Jenny! :wohoo:
Happy 11 weeks Swanny and Brandi!
Happy 7 weeks FierceAngel!

Happy Thanksgiving to Annie :)
Love all round xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Congratulations on team :blue: Lovehearts!!

I really hope little Aggy is ok....sending big hugs to Hedgewitch :hugs:

I booked my gender scan with BabyBond today!
Tulip, if you don't mind hun i've got some dates for you to add to the front page for me!
16 week Midwife Appointment - 11th November
Gender Scan - 21st November
20 Week Anomaly Scan - 6th December

:flower: xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Great news on team blue lovehearts :)

If all goes well tomorrow we will be booking our gender scan for 7th of november :D not long, please ladies i really beg for prayers tomorrow :( maxs due date and a scan in the one day surely cant be a good thing ? can it! it'll be a crap day if its bad news :(, please keep your fingers crossed for little beanie :flower: x


----------



## roonsma

Ah Mummy, you're scan tomorrow will be just fine hun- i'll be thinking of you, looking forward to your good news xx

Big hugs for Maxs due date too xx


----------



## roonsma

Hi to all,

Congrats on all the lovely scans!

Glad Jen and lovehearts are both ok, Jen i had a cracking pain yesterday evening- i stood up from the sofa and it doubled me up, i think it was just muscular as it gradually eased off after a couple on minutes, (which was really inconvienient as i was bursting for a wee) It was like a stitch right across my belly. I had seen the MW in the morn and knew the baby was ok, so i decided to try to not get too worried about it, she says-still worrying about it:dohh:

Sorry i've not been about much, i have been reading but i'm not sure i have anything valuable to say at the mo!

I'm just glad we're all doing ok at the mo:happydance:!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Mummy2Angel. said:


> maxs due date and a scan in the one day surely cant be a good thing ?

think positive!!!

i had my scan a day after ppl we know got the bad news
when we entered the doc's office their file was on his desk,
just ours and theirs... i was convinced it was a sign!
but we got a beautiful scan and all good news!


----------



## Vickieh1981

There were a lot of things I thought were signs and never were. I couldn't reliably find baby on doppler until 13+6.

Even at 18 weeks a baby heart is half the size of your little finger nail so at 12 weeks much smaller. It's no wonder they can hide easily.

Last weekend I was sobbing I had lost this little one as I still coudlnt' find her after about 20 minutes.


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> Mummy2Angel. said:
> 
> 
> maxs due date and a scan in the one day surely cant be a good thing ?
> 
> think positive!!!
> 
> i had my scan a day after ppl we know got the bad news
> when we entered the doc's office their file was on his desk,
> just ours and theirs... i was convinced it was a sign!
> but we got a beautiful scan and all good news!Click to expand...

Perhaps its the negative and positive that balance things! Due date of your angel with a positive scan. Tibs' file and the file that received the bad news. Yin and yang! :hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

I like the way you think megg!

Mummy-I will be thinking and praying for you tomorrow that all goes well. I'm with Megg on this one. Perhaps little Max will be there watching over both of you.


----------



## Tulip

MissMaternal said:


> Congratulations on team :blue: Lovehearts!!
> 
> I really hope little Aggy is ok....sending big hugs to Hedgewitch :hugs:
> 
> I booked my gender scan with BabyBond today!
> Tulip, if you don't mind hun i've got some dates for you to add to the front page for me!
> 16 week Midwife Appointment - 11th November
> Gender Scan - 21st November
> 20 Week Anomaly Scan - 6th December
> 
> :flower: xx

Wonderful! I shall do it now while I'm sitting here with my elephant ankles raised :)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs763.snc4/66363_437200622202_711812202_5784564_5186031_n.jpg
:shock:



Mummy2Angel. said:


> Great news on team blue lovehearts :)
> 
> If all goes well tomorrow we will be booking our gender scan for 7th of november :D not long, please ladies i really beg for prayers tomorrow :( maxs due date and a scan in the one day surely cant be a good thing ? can it! it'll be a crap day if its bad news :(, please keep your fingers crossed for little beanie :flower: x

Becca honey I honestly think it's a good sign - Max has been with you all the way and this will cement his link to the new baby. Sending you all the love and support in the world. I have lit Ruby's candle this morning and asked her to give Max a special hug before angel playtime xxx



roonsma said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> Congrats on all the lovely scans!
> 
> Glad Jen and lovehearts are both ok, Jen i had a cracking pain yesterday evening- i stood up from the sofa and it doubled me up, i think it was just muscular as it gradually eased off after a couple on minutes, (which was really inconvienient as i was bursting for a wee) It was like a stitch right across my belly. I had seen the MW in the morn and knew the baby was ok, so i decided to try to not get too worried about it, she says-still worrying about it:dohh:
> 
> Sorry i've not been about much, i have been reading but i'm not sure i have anything valuable to say at the mo!
> 
> I'm just glad we're all doing ok at the mo:happydance:!

I'm happy too! You ladies are all doing so well! :dance:
I had the same pain laying in bed the other night - FREAKED me right out. Triage reckon it was the uterus going into spasm where it's growing quickly xxx


----------



## Tulip

OK, lots of love and congratulations....

Happy 18 weeks Heather, Janine & Roonsma!
Happy 17 weeks Shaz, Vicky and Frankee!
Happy 16 weeks Marnie!
Happy 15 weeks Kayleigh!
Happy 14 weeks Gabby!
Happy 9 weeks Clo! (I think - she's not posted anywhere for a couple of weeks)

And lots of luck and wriggly thoughts to Rebecca for her scan today. Max is with you xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck for your scan Rebecca.


----------



## roonsma

OMG Tulip, those ankles look familiar! Can't wait for mine to look like those!! x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thanks you ladies :hugs:, not slept much so just up getting ready trying to stay positive :flower:. I feel like i now have a bit of clousure in a sense, i think later i'll be an emotional wreck but just now im doing ok, thanks again ladies for all the support and reassurance :hugs: and thank you nic and ruby for lighting the candle, it really does mena alot :kiss: x I'll update about tea time probably, going for scan then think we'll go for lunch and just find somewhere to sit and have a cuddle and a cry, dont know if its going to be to windy to do the lanterns, but id rather wait and do them properly insted of them failing in the wind. Hope all you ladies are ok :) x


----------



## Tulip

Tis incredibly windy here today. I hope it calms for you - we had a complete nightmare trying to launch Ruby's lantern on Barry beach on New Years Eve.


----------



## Minimin

Good Luck Mummy :hugs:
Tulip - looks sore :( hope you are ok. Maybe some passive inversions like the one shown here
https://www.yogajournal.com/poses/690 Without the bolster? Do read all the stuff at the bottom on modifications, contraindications and benefits etc.
Hope that helps :)


----------



## Beadette

Good luck Rebecca! Will be thinking about you loads today! Xxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Those ankles tulip! OUCH!

Good luck today Rebecca, I'm sure it will be fine xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

my fingers are crossed for you Rebecca! can't wait for the update!

ouch Nic *massages your feet* you poor thing


afm... i think i can no longer deny it...after i've eaten something... i do get a bump...it's not baby, just my intestines but
seriously, it's there... my mom got all excited about it and wanted to rub my belly, i told her no, to which she jokingly screamed,
"hey that's my grandchild in there" lol...moms hahaha


----------



## Tulip

Minimin said:


> Good Luck Mummy :hugs:
> Tulip - looks sore :( hope you are ok. Maybe some passive inversions like the one shown here
> https://www.yogajournal.com/poses/690 Without the bolster? Do read all the stuff at the bottom on modifications, contraindications and benefits etc.
> Hope that helps :)

Thanks hon might do a few of those today xx

Tibs - love your mum heehee!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Nic - that looks so painful, especially since you are so tiny everywhere else.

Rebecca - I can't wait to see your cute scans pics (also since it's private you can request they give you good nub shots lol then I can guess what you are having)


----------



## braijackava

Good luck on your scan Rebecca. Will be looking for your update.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thank you ladies for all the support :kiss:, well Max must be looking after his little bro or sis :) all was great, baby was in the most awkward postition for good photos facing my back vertically :dohh:. We heard heartbeat at 158bpm :cloud9: he measured and has dated me at 13+5 :D Evetually the litte one moved and we got a half decent 3d shot :).....

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af37/mummy2angel/RT14_6.jpg

The rest of the photos arent great quality but it was only £45 so thats ok lol. 

Went out for a nice lunch after and just chilling, its far to windy to do the lanterns :( but id rather do them on a day when i can do it properly maybe see what its like tomorrow :). 

I'm ll keep my ticker where it is till after NHS dating scan on friday and get some definate dates, but i was very happy being put at 13+5, :flow: x


----------



## Beadette

I'm pleased Rebecca! Excellent news xxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Fantastic news rebecca!!! Wow 13+5 is brilliant if it's the case. I have fantasies about being moved forward at my scans!

Well done and PLEASE relax now!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

i'll hopefully be relaxed a bit more now, and next scan is quite soon :) hopefully giving the same dates :) x


----------



## tinybutterfly

wow 13+5, awesome!!! job well done Max :)
baby looks adorable


afm: not a good day, feeling so miserable and OH is out of the country again this weekend (last weekend this year thankgod).
i've tried every trick in the book to beat the nausea but nothing works.
ok, no, i haven't tried ginger but the idea of eating or drinking anything with ginger makes me gag already, not a good idea

sleep little one, sleeeep... so i can go enjoy my dinner lol


----------



## tinybutterfly

double post


----------



## EpdTTC

Aww congrats on a great scan Rebecca.

Nic-hugs to you and your poor ankles and feet!


----------



## Vickieh1981

That's great news Rebecca - I'd love to be put forward 10 days. Also this puts you past where you lost Max which is excellent (that said my private one put me 2 days ahead and the NHS one day behind :-()


----------



## tinybutterfly

maybe it's hormones...

but know what really really bugs me lately... the mothers on my FB who write letters to their babies as their FB status, begging their child to sleep, saying how good it was to sleep at hour x and to burp at moment y and... (you get the idea).
i don't mind a funny thing every now and again... but those very long statuses every day, it drives me mental!!! get a life lol


ps: if i have you on FB, don't worry, it's not you, it's from somebody who's not on here lol


----------



## MissMaternal

TB i hope you managed to enjoy your dinner and keep it down! :hugs: I keep gagging everytime i brush my teeth!! :(

Tulip - ouchie! Your feet look so sore! Mine started to get quite bad last time just before i lost Freya, and i remember how painful swollen feet can be! :( 

Rebecca i hope Max's due date was as gently as possible, i hope that you enjoyed the day and remembered him in your own special way :) Congratulations on the fantastic scan! 

x


----------



## tinybutterfly

thanks!!! dinner was good... little one always gets coca cola at the grandparents' place (cheeky little thing) and that actually helps, but i'm really trying to limit my intake, little one is not pleased haha.
every time i've puked so far i was on a coca cola strike for that day, lol

aaaw poor you, gagging while brushing your teeth is so not fun!
i actually had it before i was pregnant, haven't had it since (fingers crossed),
i usually puke in the shower, it's not bc it's too hot bc i even have it with luke warm water, odd
but...easy to clean hehehe


----------



## MissMaternal

tinybutterfly said:


> i usually puke in the shower, it's not bc it's too hot bc i even have it with luke warm water, odd
> but...easy to clean hehehe

So true! Good point lol! But still, not nice, i can imagine! x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

See i couldnt puke in the shower because id be standing up :haha:, i need to be sitting down, usually i sit on the toilet with the lid down obv and lean over the sink :lol: and turn the taps on that way it washes away straight away :)lol x


----------



## EpdTTC

I actually went a whole week without puking until tonight that is...there was a nasty smell in the kitchen and I discovered that it was the trash so in my attempt to take it out I found myself losing my dinner in the sink. I am still so sensitive to nasty smells and can puke in an instant! Eww!


----------



## eclipse_xo

EpdTTC said:


> I actually went a whole week without puking until tonight that is...there was a nasty smell in the kitchen and I discovered that it was the trash so in my attempt to take it out I found myself losing my dinner in the sink. I am still so sensitive to nasty smells and can puke in an instant! Eww!

-I've had little to no ms this pregnancy... but im deff sensitive to nasty smells and will gag!!!

-So happy your scan went well Rebecca.... I cant wait to go for a 3d scan, there soo neat looking!!


... There's a thread in second tri about u/s being wrong and finding out a week before, or the day of birth that their baby was the wrong sex!! (well the sonographers guessed the wrong sex) I really dont mind it being either a girl or boy but it would be nice to know the correct gender before going out and buying "girl" clothes or "boy" clothes... Makes me frustrated!! I was soo excited for the scan this week as we would be finding out the babys sex, but now im just going to be double guessing the tech's opinion and will have to wait til December for a 3d scan -_-

Well anyways im off to bed, hope you ladys are doing well and staying positive :) nighty night.


----------



## eclipse_xo

eeek, & ii just realized my ticker changed into a cantaloupe !!! it doesnt feel like theres a cantaloupe in there yet >.<


----------



## lovehearts

Congrats on the fab scan Rebecca,it's so nice to be put forward. I was put back at my private scan and I was really upset as I was tracking ovulation but at my nhs scan they put me back to my dated and I was so pleased. 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. 

I had a big gush of brown yesterday morning then some brown gunky stuff but nothing this morning. I'm still expecting a few weeks of brown spotting though as only half the bleed had gone at the scan. She did say it may come in drubs and drabs or big gushes. 

Enjoy the rest of your weekends :) 

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Totally agree eclipse :thumbup:, we're going for gender at 16/17 weeks, but wont buy anything till after we've had NHS 20 week scan and see if they give us the same answer or not :haha: and even after that might wait till our 3d/4d scan at about 28 weeks, because i can just imagine that happeneing, having all this stuff and then not needing it! lol x


----------



## Vickieh1981

EpdTTC said:


> I actually went a whole week without puking until tonight that is...there was a nasty smell in the kitchen and I discovered that it was the trash so in my attempt to take it out I found myself losing my dinner in the sink. I am still so sensitive to nasty smells and can puke in an instant! Eww!

Sometimes it just hits you doesn't it? At the end of my pregnancy with Jessica I suddenly couldn't smell petrol with the urge to throw up and i normally love the smell of petrol.



lovehearts said:


> Congrats on the fab scan Rebecca,it's so nice to be put forward. I was put back at my private scan and I was really upset as I was tracking ovulation but at my nhs scan they put me back to my dated and I was so pleased.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.
> 
> I had a big gush of brown yesterday morning then some brown gunky stuff but nothing this morning. I'm still expecting a few weeks of brown spotting though as only half the bleed had gone at the scan. She did say it may come in drubs and drabs or big gushes.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekends :)
> 
> Xxx

Im glad you were warned and hopefully won't panic too much now. xx


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls, hope you're all well! Fantastic news Rebecca, this little one IS for keeps honey xxx

Happy 20 weeks eclipse! Halfway! :wohoo:
Happy 18 weeks Susan!
Happy 17 weeks Erin!
Happy 15 weeks Jamie!
Happy 14 weeks Siobhan!
Happy 9 weeks Sam and Kim!

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankyouuuuu!!!
21 more days untill no more MS (well...hoping for that at least)


also, i'm living in disbelief the past couple of days, like
"omg i'm pregnant? me? it really happened...i'm going to be a mom...omg!!!" bahaha


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yes tb you are going to be a MUM :D its a great feeling when it really hits, i dont think its hit me yet this time around, i mean i go for my scans etc....but somehow i dont feel conected in a way...dont know if its because we havent told any family or that yet :shrug:

Hopefully your MS will stop lol.....mines didnt start till 10 weeks, today is the first day from the last 2/3 i havent been sick :thumbup: hoping thats it from now on lol,

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :flower: x


----------



## Tulip

Morning all!

Scannage this week:
Tuesday - Jenny's 12w scan, Brandi's 12w scan.
Wednesday - Patsy's 12w scan.
Thursday - Eclipse's anomaly scan, Ru's 12w scan.
Friday - Rebecca's 12w scan.

Go girls! xxx

Meanwhile..............
Happy 20 weeks Leah! Halfway! :wohoo:
Happy 19weeks Lianne!
Happy 16 weeks Lea!
Happy 13 weeks Momto4girls!
Happy 12 weeks Sarah - WHOOP WHOOP! :yipee:
Happy 11 weeks Meow!

xxxxx


----------



## Minimin

Morning ladies! 
Good luck to those with scans this week. I am hoping my consultant will scan me this friday. I have an appointment regarding my Ectopic last year. I think they were planning on scanning my uterus and ovaries post op but now I am pregnant I hope they will still do so. When I called the secretary a few weeks back she said they would :)
Will be nice to see babba and get some reassurance. I seriously feel so energetic it is worrying :)

Hope everyone had a good weekend! 
Minimin x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I've got my 12 week scan on Thursday too tulip. THE FEAR has set in now.


----------



## lovehearts

lots of 12 week scans this week ladies - good luck to you all :) 

Got my 16 weeks mw app on wednesday when i will be 15+4. No more brown gushes since saturday - im crossing my fingers that that was the last of it!

Hope everyone has a lovely week
xxx


----------



## debgreasby

My 16 week appointment is on Thursday too ... and DH is at work :cry:


----------



## lovehearts

debgreasby said:


> My 16 week appointment is on Thursday too ... and DH is at work :cry:

My DF is at work too :( :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Good luck too all having scan this week  its another busy week for them! 

The 16 week appointment wasnt very exciting really  just a quick run through of bloods, blood pressure, urine check and then the MW listened to the heartbeat and that was it. All over and done with in 15 minutes!


----------



## tinybutterfly

6 more pukes and i'm in the clear
i wonder what baby has against apples and OJ?


----------



## lovehearts

I have a doppler so DF gets to listen to HB at home so im glad he wont miss too much :)

xx


----------



## debgreasby

lovehearts said:


> I have a doppler so DF gets to listen to HB at home so im glad he wont miss too much :)
> 
> xx

Same here.


----------



## Swanny

I've gone into panic mode this week!! Got 12+4 scan a week today and I'm so scared of everything I'm going to be a wreck this week.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Sorry for those who are panicking. It's horrid waiting for scans :-(

2 weeks today until my 20 week scan and am getting more worried.

Debs - what happened to your tickers. I wanted to check how long until your gender scan.


----------



## vickyd

quick question girls! I havent really felt any movement yet and im 18w4d. My first pregnancy went to 22 weeks and i had tons of movement around week 20...Shouldnt i be feeling something since this is my second pregnancy????? I really dont wanna freak out but its stressing me..


----------



## Vickieh1981

vickyd said:


> quick question girls! I havent really felt any movement yet and im 18w4d. My first pregnancy went to 22 weeks and i had tons of movement around week 20...Shouldnt i be feeling something since this is my second pregnancy????? I really dont wanna freak out but its stressing me..


It's different in every pregnancy.

I have felt tons at this stage before but am not feeling much from this one. A few flutters etc and this is my 6th.

I asked my consultant and she said it is very dependent on a lot of things - mostly where the placenta is as that can absorb lots of kicks.


----------



## debgreasby

Vickie - got a message from one of the mods saying my siggy was too wide :(

Gender scan is next Tues, 19th, at 7.30pm :)


----------



## EpdTTC

Vicky-I am 17wks 1 day and haven't felt much yet. Sometimes I think I feel a little flutter here and there but not sure. I am also on the heavier side so they say it takes longer to feel kicks etc. A lot of things can factor into it, I wouldn't worry 9I know easier said than done).

AFM-I turned 35 yesterday, I am now officially of "advanced maternal age" Yuck! Why do they have to call it that?? My gender scan is Friday at 9:30am. I am scared. The place I am having it really isn't a medical facility, just a place where they do the 3D/4D scans etc. I am worried they will find something wrong and I'll freak out because I'm not at my doctors. Anyone else had a scan at a similar place? Do they still date you and say things about the baby? or do they pretty much just check the gender? 

Also-I am considering getting a different doppler. What would you guys recommend and where is the best place/best price? Thanks!


----------



## Bmonki

im due 14th march, cant wait :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

debgreasby said:


> Vickie - got a message from one of the mods saying my siggy was too wide :(
> 
> Gender scan is next Tues, 19th, at 7.30pm :)

so not true, their screen is just not wide enough, is difference *is a smartass*


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> Vickie - got a message from one of the mods saying my siggy was too wide :(
> 
> Gender scan is next Tues, 19th, at 7.30pm :)
> 
> so not true, their screen is just not wide enough, is difference *is a smartass*Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

tinybutterfly said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> Vickie - got a message from one of the mods saying my siggy was too wide :(
> 
> Gender scan is next Tues, 19th, at 7.30pm :)
> 
> so not true, their screen is just not wide enough, is difference *is a smartass*Click to expand...

We need a like button :haha:


----------



## MissMaternal

Tulip said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Scannage this week:
> Tuesday - Jenny's 12w scan, Brandi's 12w scan.
> Wednesday - Patsy's 12w scan.
> Thursday - Eclipse's anomaly scan, Ru's 12w scan.
> Friday - Rebecca's 12w scan.
> 
> Go girls! xxx
> 
> Meanwhile..............
> Happy 20 weeks Leah! Halfway! :wohoo:
> Happy 19weeks Lianne!
> Happy 16 weeks Lea!
> Happy 13 weeks Momto4girls!
> Happy 12 weeks Sarah - WHOOP WHOOP! :yipee:
> Happy 11 weeks Meow!
> 
> xxxxx

Woohoo 12 weeks for me WHOOP WHOOP!!! :haha:

Wow, so many scans! Good luck to Jenny and Brandi for tomorrow! :hugs:
xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Mummy2Angel. said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> Vickie - got a message from one of the mods saying my siggy was too wide :(
> 
> Gender scan is next Tues, 19th, at 7.30pm :)
> 
> so not true, their screen is just not wide enough, is difference *is a smartass*Click to expand...
> 
> We need a like button :haha:Click to expand...

It would be sooo great to have a like button!!!! x


----------



## MissMaternal

vickyd said:


> quick question girls! I havent really felt any movement yet and im 18w4d. My first pregnancy went to 22 weeks and i had tons of movement around week 20...Shouldnt i be feeling something since this is my second pregnancy????? I really dont wanna freak out but its stressing me..

Hun, EPD and Vickie are right :) Every pregnancy is different and like they said it depends on the position of the placenta etc..so i wouldn't worry :hugs:

Easier said than done though, i know lol x


----------



## jenny25

hun dont worry every pregnancy is different i felt movement early 2nd time around but it was not all the time i think i started feeling t more about 19 weeks plus xxx

sorry i havent been around i got a lovely letter on friday from tax credits saying that they have over paid us by 5000!!!! i do not know how that is possible because we got an under payment back for 1300 in may!!! so i have been slightly stressed about it and to make it worse their bloody systems are down so i cant sort it out 

tomorrow is the day dating scan nt scan its at 8.45am i think i may have bloods done too can i refuse to be screened for downs im not sure if i want it x


----------



## Charliemarina

jenny hun u can refuse the screening for downs 100%, my scan is friday and im having the combined screening test done, iv had it for both my kids and its always come back very low risk, after my scan i got to go upto bloods and have them taken, u have the right to refuse any treatment even scan (although none of us would refuse them :haha:) but its ur choice for everything hunny, tell the sonographer that u do or dont want the screening test and if u decided u want it he will give u a bloods form and tell u where to go to after ur scan, good luck for tomorrow hunny and post those pis soon as u home :)


----------



## Charliemarina

ok so my preggo brain is well kicking in, i thought my 12 weeks scan was thursday ...NOPE wrong its wednesday, wow glad i read tulips updates a few pages back otherwise id have missed it, what a wally i am :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

tinybutterfly said:


> 6 more pukes and i'm in the clear
> i wonder what baby has against apples and OJ?

my morning sickness was horrendous hunny so horrendous in fact i was hospitalised for it for 4 days, piece of advise is stay clear of OJ and apples or apple juice, my stomach just couldnt handle it and i was told by MW its because there very acidic especially the OJ, i also couldnt handle dairy anything from icecream to butter made me puke YUK was horrible, the only thing i could drink was hot choc made from water not milk ;)


----------



## jenny25

im getting the scan first then i think i have to go for bloods after so i dont see the point in the bloods for it if they are doing the scan if you get me x


----------



## Charliemarina

they told me they do the bloods with the scan as part of the combined screening test, so if u choose not to have the screening test done then u wont get the bloods hun, well thats what my MW told me at booking scan last thursday she said the bloods u have after the scan are purely for downsyndrome screening so if u dont want that u wont need them done :) but u should defo double check that its the same where u are coz i know sometimes in different parts of UK they do things differently ;)


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Patsy maybe because we have the same EDD and my scan is thursday you're thinking yours is too?? I'll glady have your scan date, although don't fancy driving to london haha!

Love your bump pic avatar, mine looks really similar too. I love having someone else with the same EDD. I showed my husband your little bubba picture last week and said "look! this is what ours should look like today" and his face lit up :)


----------



## Tulip

PMSL @ Patsy - that's assuming you gave me the right date to start with!! Don't blame me if you turn up on the wrong day :haha:


----------



## jenny25

yeah it says on the letter not to go for bloods before scan so i dunno , reason being i came back at high risk then had the scan and all was fine with aarron i just dont want the worry cause i have a few bits going on does that sound selfish x


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Vickie - got a message from one of the mods saying my siggy was too wide :(
> 
> Gender scan is next Tues, 19th, at 7.30pm :)

:-( Grrr. Not too long to wait now though xx



tinybutterfly said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> Vickie - got a message from one of the mods saying my siggy was too wide :(
> 
> Gender scan is next Tues, 19th, at 7.30pm :)
> 
> so not true, their screen is just not wide enough, is difference *is a smartass*Click to expand...

PMSL



jenny25 said:


> hun dont worry every pregnancy is different i felt movement early 2nd time around but it was not all the time i think i started feeling t more about 19 weeks plus xxx
> 
> sorry i havent been around i got a lovely letter on friday from tax credits saying that they have over paid us by 5000!!!! i do not know how that is possible because we got an under payment back for 1300 in may!!! so i have been slightly stressed about it and to make it worse their bloody systems are down so i cant sort it out
> 
> tomorrow is the day dating scan nt scan its at 8.45am i think i may have bloods done too can i refuse to be screened for downs im not sure if i want it x

Grrr I got told I owed them £1300 and only gave me 3 months to pay it back. We've been pretty skint the last few months.



jenny25 said:


> yeah it says on the letter not to go for bloods before scan so i dunno , reason being i came back at high risk then had the scan and all was fine with aarron i just dont want the worry cause i have a few bits going on does that sound selfish x

You definitely can refuse downs screening. In fact at Frimley you even have to sign a form saying you want it done.


----------



## tinybutterfly

Charliemarina said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 6 more pukes and i'm in the clear
> i wonder what baby has against apples and OJ?
> 
> my morning sickness was horrendous hunny so horrendous in fact i was hospitalised for it for 4 days, piece of advise is stay clear of OJ and apples or apple juice, my stomach just couldnt handle it and i was told by MW its because there very acidic especially the OJ, i also couldnt handle dairy anything from icecream to butter made me puke YUK was horrible, the only thing i could drink was hot choc made from water not milk ;)Click to expand...

ooh thanks!
sour apples were my mom's saviour when she was preggers with me and it has helped me so far as well, but lately...nope.
and OJ is a nono, but i deal well with mandarins.

oh my, your ms sounds horrible, i'd break down and cry feeling so helpless, i'd run out of options of things to eat sooo quickly.
shame hot choc doesn't appeal to me anymore, i used to LOVE chocolate, like eat several bars a day LOVE haha,
but i do have a newfound love for soup, the "fresh" kind from a can, not minute soup, the smell of that makes me gag!


----------



## debgreasby

Lol @ TB *smartass*

AFM ... i think i'm getting Braxton Hicks!! Oh my! Thought i was imagining it at first, but nope, rock hard bump then soft squishy bump! Groovy! Can't remember when they started with Jasmine. Must ask MW on Thursday.

Tomorrow i've got the loony assessment. Half hoping they cart me off to MIllbrook for a bit of peace .. i swear my kids don't want me to relax at all! Spent most of the evening sorting their PC out coz it was overloaded with viruses (blaming 14yr old DS for that one...can you guess what he's been lookin at???)

Currently crocheting some sort of animal creation.. not sure what it's gonna be yet. Made 2 snakes last week haha.


----------



## roonsma

debgreasby said:


> Lol @ TB *smartass*
> 
> AFM ... i think i'm getting Braxton Hicks!! Oh my! Thought i was imagining it at first, but nope, rock hard bump then soft squishy bump! Groovy! Can't remember when they started with Jasmine. Must ask MW on Thursday.
> 
> Tomorrow i've got the loony assessment. Half hoping they cart me off to MIllbrook for a bit of peace .. i swear my kids don't want me to relax at all! Spent most of the evening sorting their PC out coz it was overloaded with viruses (blaming 14yr old DS for that one...can you guess what he's been lookin at???)
> 
> Currently crocheting some sort of animal creation.. not sure what it's gonna be yet. Made 2 snakes last week haha.

If they cart you off Deb, could i come too? I could do with a break? I'll bring my knitting, you bring your crocheting, we could pass the time together!! :happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

Sounds like a plan :)


----------



## Beadette

Lol @Deb - can't imagine what a 14 year old lad is perusing at on the web - but you can bet your bottom dollar it involved boobs!! Lol x


----------



## debgreasby

And the rest Neens ;) Arrgh, i know it's normal, but i'd rather not know these things!!!

Right, bed time, knackered.com!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Good luck tomorrow Jenny. I don't think it is selfish that you don't want the worry. You have to take care of you, first and foremost.


----------



## Tulip

Good luck to Jen and Brandi today... and to Deb with the psych :hugs: Save us a bed please xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Don't worry Nik ... you've got the bed next to me .. but be warned, i snore ;)


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'll bring cake for everyone!!!


----------



## Tulip

Happy 21 weeks Rainbowpea and Goddess!
Happy 17 weeks Christina!
Happy 16 weeks Deb!
Happy 13 weeks Ru and Meredith!
Happy 7 weeks xshell!

:D


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Lol @ TB *smartass*
> 
> AFM ... i think i'm getting Braxton Hicks!! Oh my! Thought i was imagining it at first, but nope, rock hard bump then soft squishy bump! Groovy! Can't remember when they started with Jasmine. Must ask MW on Thursday.
> 
> Tomorrow i've got the loony assessment. Half hoping they cart me off to MIllbrook for a bit of peace .. i swear my kids don't want me to relax at all! Spent most of the evening sorting their PC out coz it was overloaded with viruses (blaming 14yr old DS for that one...can you guess what he's been lookin at???)
> 
> Currently crocheting some sort of animal creation.. not sure what it's gonna be yet. Made 2 snakes last week haha.

LOL. When I was first admitted to hospital with Jessica it was nice to have a rest and read my books. By the end of 12 weeks I spent in there the novelty wore off a bit lol.

Hope your appt goes well.


----------



## Tulip

Bloody hell Vick 12 weeks :shock:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Yep. Nightmare lol.

I was in 23-35 weeks with Jessica and they induced. In with Maff from 22-34 weeks and then induced.


----------



## roonsma

Vickieh1981 said:


> Yep. Nightmare lol.
> 
> I was in 23-35 weeks with Jessica and they induced. In with Maff from 22-34 weeks and then induced.

OMG Vickie you trooper,thats my worst nightmare- how did the kids and hubby get on without you? ...i'm praying for my BP to stay down this time x


----------



## Vickieh1981

When I was in with Jessica it was okay as my Mum wasn't working so she had the kids but by the time I had Maff she was full time again. Johns work gave me 2 weeks compassionate leave but after that it had to be holiday and unpaid. Sucked a bit tbh.

I was in and out though - so I did get to go home for a few days if I stopped bleeding long enough. They said 10% chance of it happening this time :s


----------



## Firedancer41

tinybutterfly said:


> i'll bring cake for everyone!!!

Mmmm I'll take some! LOL They have a mobile cupcake truck that makes stops at random places for a couple hours, or until they run out. They are the big expensive gourmet cupcakes. They were due to make a stop near me Saturday, but alas I had to work and didn't make it :( I need a cupcake!! LOL

Sorry for the MS probs, TB. I know you said the thought of ginger turns your stomach, but how about peppermint? I have a stomach soothing herbal supp that contains ginger and peppermint...sometimes if I am out I give my kids peppermint tea when they have tummy issues-seems to work well.


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i have a bag of peppermints right next to me :)
they help, but only for as long as i'm eating them, then it comes back right after.
i'm not a tea person tbh, for some reason whenever i have tea i get bloated, no idea what causes it


----------



## jenny25

their is a problem with the baby , he/she has an enlarged bladder medical term is megacystis i have to go next week to a fetal medicine doctor one of the high specialists their for a more invasive scan to see if change happens in the week if their is no change then a cvs will be offered to detect chromasone problems which could be down syndrome , edwards syndrome patau's syndrome as they are linked to large bladders , the nuchal translucency came back at 3.10 mm aswell so we were told it could be something or nothing not sure

ive also been put forward my due date is 20th april now not 22nd 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs911.snc4/72404_10150291065765338_631305337_15132299_320416_n.jpg

as you can see from the picture the size of the bladder its 19.2mm which is not normal


----------



## vickyd

Jenny im so sorry you received this news.....I hope its nothing too serious hun....


----------



## lovehearts

big :hugs: jenny - i hope that everythings fine and the next scan you get the all clear :hugs:
xx


----------



## Lianne1986

big :hugs: jenny. fingers crossed tht everything will be fine at ur next scan xx


----------



## jenny25

thank you girls i have a top specialist coming from london's kings college hospital coming so its a much better machine they use for this im praying too that it will all fix out x


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Jen! :hugs: I hope its nothing major, honey! Everything crossed for you!


----------



## debgreasby

I'm glad talking helped hunni .. don't forget, i'm only a phone call away, whenever ok??
Was weird hearing your voice lol!!


Had my assessment .. that was fun, not! Was hard dragging up all the crap in my life, but hopefully it wil help. She is referring me to their doctor to discuss medication options.. if not for now then for after i've had the baby so i don't get worse. Also she is putting me in touch with her colleague who specialises in post traumatic stress in the hopes that she can help me work through my problems.

And .. best news ever - my dad is all clear! No sinister findings on all his tests, so he's ok... now my mum can stop talking about them dying every 5 minutes. :happydance:


----------



## lightweight

I don't know why i've not posted on this thread before.

Have had 2 miscarriages this year (one diagnosed MMC on 5/2/10 followed by ERPC on 8/3/10 & the other m/c on 11/5/10)

This time I'm on the steroids, aspirin, heparin and progesterone. Scans at 6, 8, 10 and 12 weeks all fine! Am now 13 +3 - due date is 16th April 2011.


----------



## debgreasby

Welcome :)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

:hugs: jenny x


----------



## jenny25

thank you debs and im glad everything went well for you , bet you didnt bet to hear a scottish girl living in essex lol x


----------



## debgreasby

Yeah lol.. it was strange :) But i could understand you, so yay me ;)


----------



## roonsma

Hi Lightweight :happydance:

Jenny, hope it all works out for your LO, i'm pretty sure alot of the time these things turn out to be nothing, we're all rooting for you hun x:hugs:

Glad all went ok Deb although i was looking forward to chilling in my 5 star room! I had PND after having my DS and only stopped taking meds last Aug, i am almost certain i'll be back on them at some point and we haven't ruled out starting them before this LO's born to stop the onset (or madness as my husband calls it), we shall see x :hugs:

I'm a permant fixture on the settee today, i've a lovely chest infection, never had one before and never want one again! Its shite!! luckily its hubbys day off so he's been entertaining DS with fixing his old landrover in the garden since he got back from school.

Hi to all! x


----------



## jenny25

thats great you can understand me , im trying to get ahold of my dad too see if he can lend us money so i can fly home for the weekend too see my mum this is one of those times i need her x


----------



## Tulip

Sorry you've got a worry Jen, hopefully it turns out to be nothing serious xxxxx

Welcome Lightweight! Congratulations x

Deb, glad it went OK hon.

Roonsma - hope you get better soon. :kiss:


----------



## debgreasby

Yeah i think it's a good idea to go see your mum Jen, just take yourself away from the everyday stuff and concentrate on you.


----------



## jenny25

well my dad is a dick he said no so looks like paul and i wont be going to see my mum i bloody hate him i never asked for a thing off him and this is what he does grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Vickieh1981

Jenny - I'm so sorry, that must have been such a shock for you. I hope you get the results of the tests back soon and I pray it's nothing too serious.

Debs glad the counselling went well and that your dad got the all clear.


----------



## EpdTTC

Hugs Jenny. I hope the specialist helps to figure things out and that the news gets better.

Deb-I'm glad your appointment went as well as it could-it is hard to dredge up everything that makes us upset. I hope that the treatment is helpful. So glad to hear that your dad's test results were good news. That is so wonderful.

Welcome lightweight!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Welcome lightweight :hi:

Glad your dads results were good deb :) thanks great news!

I am sick and tired of hearing about national chocloate week! Is national baby loss week/day not more important :growlmad:, its disgusting to be honest!

3 days.....feeling very nervous.....that itll be bad news x


----------



## Lianne1986

what date is it that ppl light candles for there angels? i know its october but what date?


----------



## roonsma

Lianne1986 said:


> what date is it that ppl light candles for there angels? i know its october but what date?

I don't know hun but that sounds like a lovely thing to do, i'd be interested to know aswell x:hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Its the 15th that is offical baby loss day, when people are lighting a candle for all the angel babies at 7pm for one hour to remember all the angel babies lost :kiss: x


----------



## Lianne1986

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Its the 15th that is offical baby loss day, when people are lighting a candle for all the angel babies at 7pm for one hour to remember all the angel babies lost :kiss: x

thats it :thumbup: its meant to make a circle of light around the world or sumthin :flower:


----------



## roonsma

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Its the 15th that is offical baby loss day, when people are lighting a candle for all the angel babies at 7pm for one hour to remember all the angel babies lost :kiss: x

:cry:


----------



## Tulip

Yeah there's an Event on facebook for it -international wave of light or summat. The idea being if we all light our candles at 7pm our time on the 15th it'll spread like a wave of love :cloud9:

Deb, forgot to say, great news on your dads results - what a relief xxxx

Thanks to all those who thought of Hedgewitch's little miracle Agatha-Grace. She has been suffering from apnoea and stops breathing sometimes. Seems to happen more often when mummy is holding her - the medical team think because she recognises mummy she relaxes too much and forgets to breathe :shock: They've been treating her with caffeine and she managed to go all last night with no O2, and to breastfeed a little this morning rather than take it through a tube. I'm hoping she's turned the corner :cloud9: She's only 35+0 today, despite being 5 days old, so is doing really well xx


----------



## Lianne1986

ive just joined it on facebook, thanks tulip x


----------



## mislaww

Hi ladies - I'm back from Thanksgiving in Montreal with my family (well, some of it!). 

Thanks so much for your thanksgiving wishes! It was wonderful - best turkey ever (the key to good turkey is, apparently, pork!). My mom and dad were adorable and took me and hubby baby shopping. We now have an adorable mobile, blanket, toy, and hair brush set, plus 2 funny little onesies (vests for you in the UK).

We looked around and while we easily picked our high chair (the svan - so cool looking) and I'm indifferent to the crib, I have serious baby carriage anxiety. 

So I've definitely felt the baby - I poked my belly and it poked back! That confirmed to me what I thought was the baby was definitely the baby. Weird - that means I've been feeling it since just past 11 weeks. 

Enough about me....Jenny, I'm so sorry to hear the stress you're going through and sorry you can't be with your mum right now! :hugs: I hope it turns out to be nothing. You need a break! 

Deb - glad to hear about your dad.

Welcome Lightweight!

I know I'm missing stuff from the last few days, but hugs to everyone who needs them!


----------



## Beadette

Jenny - I'm so sorry ou are having to deal with this worry. I sincerely hope that everything is fine with bubs when they rescan you! I will keep everything crossed for you!

Yeay on your good news Deb - so glad your dad is ok!

Sorry not been around for a few days. I've been lurking and checkin up on you all though!

I'm doing good - feeling positive! Bu my MS is still there. I thught it may have eased by now! Bt nevr mind - a bit of sickness wont kill me - Ans i'm still over the moon and feel very lucky so can't complain! 

HUgs to you all xxxxx


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Today we're doing the happy 13 week dance :bunny: and accepting that I can't actually hold my breath until Thursday's scan, tempting as it is. I feel like it's the big bump I'd like to pass before loosening up the worry knot considerably. I want to relax and really enjoy this pregnancy. I have a meeting with my doc the day after the ultrasound, so this is a busy bean week. I wonder when we'll find out what we're having and if we can avoid having to shell out for it - they make you pay to find out here now. I can't remember the usual week for finding out gender (16 - 20?), and I'm not overly confidant in my hamburger vs. turtlehead / nub reading abilities.

We're planning on telling my mom & dad the big news this Saturday at our belated Thanksgiving festivities, hopefully we'll have a nice pic (and excellent news) to share! I know they'll be thrilled to find out they have another new grandchild on the way... it's something to look forward to. My belly seems to finally be expanding outward a bit, although that may have something to do with the bucket of mint chocolate chip ice cream I hit yesterday. Today all I want is lime Perrier and Indian food. 

Big happy hearts to all... I'm still trying to catch up on all the new news.


----------



## braijackava

Jenny- Hope everything turns out ok
Welcome Lightweight!
Not much new here. Physical therapy and 18 week checkup next week. Starting to worry my BP might already be rising, as I have been really dizzy and my foot was swollen last night. Hopefully not. The last 3 pregnancies I did not get the high BP until after 25 weeks, and it progressed fast after that. That is what worries me if it comes on earlier. My first I was on bed rest for 3 months, half in the hospital. Which wasnt to bad as I didnt have other children or a job or anything. The other two just lots of bedrest. Just wondering when, not if, it will come on this time. The doctor told me I have a 90% of getting it again this time and being induced early. Just hopeing to go at least to 37 weeks. My son was 36 weeks and was in the NICU for 2 weeks. I dont want to go through that again.
I keep getting these odd feelings I am not pregnant anymore. All of a sudden it just comes to my head, "its over". But then I feel a wiggle or hear the heartbeat. So I am not quite sure why I am thinking like this. Maybe I am not very attached to this baby yet? Maybe that makes me a bad person? I dont know, I am a little emotional about the whole pregnancy lately. Anyways sorry for the long post, and thanks for listening/reading my craziness. Hope everyone is well!
Christina

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## mommy2be2011x

Aww Jenny! I hope nothing is really wrong and hopefully it all turns out fine! 

HOw's Everyone in here?? Im really anxious for my next scan it's two weeks away 
and I just can't wait to know the gender of my LO! i hate playing the waiting game I want to do my nursery already and just know how everything is going in there! ooh also i just noticed my prenatal vitamins give me nausea all day long any ideas as of why???:confused:


----------



## MissMaternal

Lianne1986 said:


> ive just joined it on facebook, thanks tulip x

I just joined aswell, thanks Tulip xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Good luck for Thursday Bumpy!

Christina-Feeling the way you are feeling does not make you a bad person. I just think things are so different after loss. Our minds play tricks on us. I have moments of panic, sheer terror-convinced something is wrong. It's not based on logic or something not going well, it's just my anxieties. I wonder if the same is true for you. At any rate, i hope it eases off for you. I know that when I am feeling that way it makes me feel horribly crazy. It's not a good feeling. Hugs hun.


----------



## EpdTTC

Mommy2B-I hate waiting too (luckily my wait comes to an end this Friday!) The time in between scans feels excruciating sometimes! Hang in there! It will be here before you know it.


----------



## mislaww

mommy2be2011x said:


> Aww Jenny! I hope nothing is really wrong and hopefully it all turns out fine!
> 
> HOw's Everyone in here?? Im really anxious for my next scan it's two weeks away
> and I just can't wait to know the gender of my LO! i hate playing the waiting game I want to do my nursery already and just know how everything is going in there! ooh also i just noticed my prenatal vitamins give me nausea all day long any ideas as of why???:confused:

Sorry you have to wait! Perhaps you can start with a couple gender neutral things to get you started? :)

As for your prenatals - yeah, it's the iron that usually causes it. Taking on a full stomach should help. Feel better.

Good luck at your scan, Bumpy! Please don't hold your breath... Hope you enjoyed Turkey day! 

Christina - :hugs: I know what you mean and that doesn't make you a bad person or even close! This whole pregnancy thing is hard and emotional as it is, but having gone through a loss like yours changes the game and makes it so much scarier and so much harder feel like this baby is yours for keeps... Please don't feel bad.

Fingers crossed for a healthy, bed rest free and full term pregnancy this time for you!


----------



## jenny25

girls paul and i have decided to continue with the pregnancy i think the words from debs helped us make the decision i called her yesterday and she helped me too , i understand if the child has downs we would still go ahead with the pregnancy cause we wouldnt have it any other way and i read up if the child has partial edwards and patau's their is a better outlook than having a full blown edward and patau's now if it comes back that its full blown edwards and patau's we will have to induce the pregnancy i think cause it takes 2-3 weeks for the results so if i get the cvs next week i will be 14 weeks and get the results back at 16-17 weeks that would mean i would need to deliver now if we are not happy with what the specialist says we will seek a 2nd opionion i wonder if you girls can help me where would i find top fetal specialists and pregnancy specialists im stuck on where too look x


----------



## Tulip

Morning sweetie, FWIW I think we would do the same in your position - defo await the CVS results :hugs: I'm sure a specialist from Kings is the person you want looking after you. They'll be working under Prof Kypros Nikolaides and he is the KING of fetal meds.

Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## jenny25

i think its a female im seeing i cant remember i dunno :(


----------



## debgreasby

Jen you will get the prelim CVS a few days later. We had our test on the Thurs and got results Tues .. should have been Monday but they forgot to ring :growlmad: The prelim results are for full downs, edward's and Pataus. The partial forms are the results that take longer.


----------



## jenny25

right i get you debbie i thought it was just a yes or no answer that we get in the first few days and what it was a few weeks later xx


----------



## debgreasby

Thinking of you hunni x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Thinking of you jenny.

Good luck today at your scan patsy and everyone else with appointments.

mummy2be - take your vitamins at night before you go to bed. That's what I have to do now and it's limited my sickness from once a day to once a week!!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Sorry have been a bit rubbish keeping up on here. So sorry Jenny that the scan showed up something worrisome, hope that all is ok. 

Welcome lightweight! 

Good news about your dad debs! 

I know I have left out a lot of people - hope you are all doing ok xx


----------



## jenny25

just popping in to let you know im about to leave for the hospital im seeing the specialist today but the cvs wont be done until the outcome of next weeks scan i possibly can get scanned today by that doctor i dont know i dont get a reception in that part of the hospital so i will try update debbie when i can xx


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck jenny x


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Jen my love xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

urgh i have horrible back ache today :(


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Good luck Jenny - thinking of you today :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Good luck Jen x :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Good luck Jenn! Hope it was just a scare...


----------



## debgreasby

Just spoke to Jenny .....

It's not good news. She met with the specialist today who reviewed what was going on etc. They said there is extensive kidney damage due to the pressure of the oversized bladder. Apparently this is indicative of T13 :cry:

Jenny is going for the repeat scan next Wednesday as planned, in the hopes of some huge miracle, but there isn't much hope. She had the CVS done today too, so she is planning on resting. She said she will on to update properly when she feels more up to it.

My heart is utterly broken for her, and her husband. Please keep them in your thoughts.


----------



## Lianne1986

debgreasby said:


> Just spoke to Jenny .....
> 
> It's not good news. She met with the specialist today who reviewed what was going on etc. They said there is extensive kidney damage due to the pressure of the oversized bladder. Apparently this is indicative of T13 :cry:
> 
> Jenny is going for the repeat scan next Wednesday as planned, in the hopes of some huge miracle, but there isn't much hope. She had the CVS done today too, so she is planning on resting. She said she will on to update properly when she feels more up to it.
> 
> My heart is utterly broken for her, and her husband. Please keep them in your thoughts.

oh no. send her huge hugs from me please deb, bless her. thinking of her. :hugs:

thanks for updating deb x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Welcome Lightweight &#8211; good to see you joining us :)

Deb glad the appointment went well. It&#8217;s horrible having to go over old wounds, thoughts and feelings but if it helps them decide what course of action is best for you then it will be worth it in the end :hugs: Am glad to hear that your dads results came back clear &#8211; that is a weight off your minds no doubt :)

Sending extra positive thoughts to Aggie and Hedgewitch &#8211; I hope Aggie continues to make progress and picks up some strength over the next few days.

Jenny am so sorry to hear your news :( please send all of our best wishes to her and her husband when you speak with them next Deb.

I didn&#8217;t know about the lighting of the candles &#8211; am definitely going to light one of my own on Friday at 7pm.

I just had the weirdest feeling in my tummy.

It was really random but I suddenly felt this little thing which was like that fluttering I felt the other week, a bit how I would imagine the buzzing of a bee would be if it was translated into a feeling. It was on my right hand side this time and lasted about 25 seconds. At first I thought it was a trapped nerve but it&#8217;s stopped again now.

I wonder if that may have been Tadpole? I hope so! :happydance:


----------



## braijackava

So sorry Jenny. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm so sorry Jenny - my heart is breaking for you :-(

Thanks for letting us know Debs x


----------



## vickyd

So sorry Jenn....You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Rainbowpea

so sorry Jen x :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Jenny! :cry: I'm so very sorry, honey! I'm thinking of you and yours! I wish there was more I could do or say! :hugs:


----------



## lovehearts

im so sorry jenny....thinking of you all :hugs: x


----------



## roonsma

debgreasby said:


> Just spoke to Jenny .....
> 
> It's not good news. She met with the specialist today who reviewed what was going on etc. They said there is extensive kidney damage due to the pressure of the oversized bladder. Apparently this is indicative of T13 :cry:
> 
> Jenny is going for the repeat scan next Wednesday as planned, in the hopes of some huge miracle, but there isn't much hope. She had the CVS done today too, so she is planning on resting. She said she will on to update properly when she feels more up to it.
> 
> My heart is utterly broken for her, and her husband. Please keep them in your thoughts.

Oh no, i'm totally shocked by this, Jen i'm so sorry sweetheart x :cry:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Poor jenny. My heart goes out to her and her family xxx


----------



## Charliemarina

:sad2: OMG i dont even know what to say Deb :sad2: just wish i could grab her and hug her so tightly and let her know we are all here for her, i really did think things would settle and a simple shunt would be all thats needed but to hear this well im shocked , words cant even explain how much i feel for her and her family right now, thanks for updating hunny :hug:

just to let everyone know my scan was good today baby is growing well but i wont be jumping for joy out of respect for jenny :hugs:

i do however have 3 fibroids at top of womb which need keeping an eye on not sure how i feel about it if honest but have been told they shouldnt bother the pregnancy

i hope everyone is ok today, what a sad sad day :( xxxx


----------



## EpdTTC

Love and hugs to Jenny. I wish there was something magical I could say to comfort you. You, Paul and Baby are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mislaww

How terribly sad....Jenny if you're reading, I'm sending you big hugs.


----------



## debgreasby

Really pleased your scan went well Patsy :) 

:hug: everyone, i think we need it xxx


----------



## mislaww

Patsy, I'd be dancing right along with you - so happy for you. FX the fibroids won't cause any concerns. If they're not worried, I don't think you need to worry, though!


----------



## Tulip

Jenny I'm so sorry darling. Thinking of you and hoping for a glimmer of light xxxxx


----------



## Lianne1986

thinking of u Jenny :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh jenny im so sorry :hugs: sending my love to you and your family :kiss:

x


----------



## Amos2009

Jenny...I am so gutted for you. I checked back in hoping to catch up on all the good news for you ladies. I'm so sorry hun. :cry::hugs:

I miss you ladies...hope to be around more often very soon. :flower:


----------



## Bittersweet

Jenny I'm so sorry darling :hugs: for to you and family

thanks Debbie for update :)

sorry being a
stalker :blush:


----------



## roonsma

Hi Amos, its nice to hear from you chick, you'll be back here before you know it xx:hugs:

Deb, I can imagine Jennys news has been pretty tough on you so i'm thinking of you too hunny xx:hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Thanks .. it has brought a lot back, but i kind of feel like by helping Jenny, i didn't lose Charlie for nothing.


----------



## Lianne1986

debgreasby said:


> Thanks .. it has brought a lot back, but i kind of feel like by helping Jenny, i didn't lose Charlie for nothing.

u are such a good friend hun. do u know jenny IRL? if not ur even more of a good friend. hope ur ok :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

debgreasby said:


> Thanks .. it has brought a lot back, but i kind of feel like by helping Jenny, i didn't lose Charlie for nothing.

Brought tears to my eyes, Deb! :hugs: You're totally right! That's a great way to look at it! And I do know this must be hard for you even with a great outlook. You're being incredibly strong! You're an amazing woman!


----------



## Lianne1986

Megg33k said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks .. it has brought a lot back, but i kind of feel like by helping Jenny, i didn't lose Charlie for nothing.
> 
> Brought tears to my eyes, Deb! :hugs: You're totally right! That's a great way to look at it! And I do know this must be hard for you even with a great outlook. You're being incredibly strong! You're an amazing woman!Click to expand...

agreed :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

i want to thank you all for your kind words that you have expressed to me and my paul , i esp want to thank debbie i know this has been hard on you bringing back lots of memorys i will be forever grateful for the help you have personally given me , i am still trying to get my head around things at the moment and to be honest i dont know if i can go through with termination its such a harsh word and its against my beliefs but i know i should for the medical reasons cause the child would not survive so i guess i have basically answered my own question their also would like to add that the genitals have not formed properly which has made the result of the bladder be big and cause the other kidney problems she said i have a 1-4 chance going by the scan today and thats not even looking at my bloods i must say the cvs was the worst experiance of my life it was fine at first but when it got down to cutting the placenta that was so painfull i jumped and i was told to lie still in a nice way of course , i do hope for a miracle but its very unlikely and the problems that our baby has occurs in boys so if the test comes back as a boy we are calling him jamie , i have seen my gp in a emergency appointment she has given me diazipan to help relax me and help me to sleep i will still be around here guys i feel i belong with you all as we have formed a great friendship over the last few months and i would love it to continue once again im thankful for finding you guys xx


----------



## Lianne1986

so sorry jenny :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Jenny I'm utterly devastated for you. This is the most awful news. I'm so sorry you are going through this. Massive hugs to you and your family! I know you re hoping for a miracle and I think it's safe to say we are all hoping and wishing right there with you. Jamie is a gorgeous name! 

xxxxx


----------



## jenny25

thank you i will keep you updated on what happens or i will let debs know thank you all x


----------



## debgreasby

Lianne1986 said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks .. it has brought a lot back, but i kind of feel like by helping Jenny, i didn't lose Charlie for nothing.
> 
> u are such a good friend hun. do u know jenny IRL? if not ur even more of a good friend. hope ur ok :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

No, Jenny and i don't know each other IRL ... but it really does go to show you how much of a strong bond can be formed over the internet.

Jamie is a beautiful name Jen. I know you don't like to think of "termination". The only way i could get myself through it was by telling myself that i was doing the best thing for Charlie ... as his Mummy, that's my job. xxx


----------



## Beadette

debgreasby said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks .. it has brought a lot back, but i kind of feel like by helping Jenny, i didn't lose Charlie for nothing.
> 
> u are such a good friend hun. do u know jenny IRL? if not ur even more of a good friend. hope ur ok :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No, Jenny and i don't know each other IRL ... but it really does go to show you how much of a strong bond can be formed over the internet.
> 
> Jamie is a beautiful name Jen. I know you don't like to think of "termination". The only way i could get myself through it was by telling myself that i was doing the best thing for Charlie ... as his Mummy, that's my job. xxxClick to expand...

:hugs::cry:


----------



## Bittersweet

huge huge :hugs: jenny Jamie is a lovely name (i would know :)) my thoughts are with you anf your family at this tough time for you
xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

Beadette said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks .. it has brought a lot back, but i kind of feel like by helping Jenny, i didn't lose Charlie for nothing.
> 
> u are such a good friend hun. do u know jenny IRL? if not ur even more of a good friend. hope ur ok :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No, Jenny and i don't know each other IRL ... but it really does go to show you how much of a strong bond can be formed over the internet.
> 
> Jamie is a beautiful name Jen. I know you don't like to think of "termination". The only way i could get myself through it was by telling myself that i was doing the best thing for Charlie ... as his Mummy, that's my job. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::cry:Click to expand...

:cry: this has really brought tears to my eyes. :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

:hugs: jenny x


----------



## roonsma

debgreasby said:


> Thanks .. it has brought a lot back, but i kind of feel like by helping Jenny, i didn't lose Charlie for nothing.

I think thats a wonderful way of looking at it, I'm very proud of you hun x



jenny25 said:


> i want to thank you all for your kind words that you have expressed to me and my paul , i esp want to thank debbie i know this has been hard on you bringing back lots of memorys i will be forever grateful for the help you have personally given me , i am still trying to get my head around things at the moment and to be honest i dont know if i can go through with termination its such a harsh word and its against my beliefs but i know i should for the medical reasons cause the child would not survive so i guess i have basically answered my own question their also would like to add that the genitals have not formed properly which has made the result of the bladder be big and cause the other kidney problems she said i have a 1-4 chance going by the scan today and thats not even looking at my bloods i must say the cvs was the worst experiance of my life it was fine at first but when it got down to cutting the placenta that was so painfull i jumped and i was told to lie still in a nice way of course , i do hope for a miracle but its very unlikely and the problems that our baby has occurs in boys so if the test comes back as a boy we are calling him jamie , i have seen my gp in a emergency appointment she has given me diazipan to help relax me and help me to sleep i will still be around here guys i feel i belong with you all as we have formed a great friendship over the last few months and i would love it to continue once again im thankful for finding you guys xx

You do belong here hun, we all care for you and your baby, i'm gutted for you. Like Deb said you'll do the best thing for your baby and we're all here to help you however we can. I'm not a religious person but i've said a few words to him above for your LO. :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

I'm so emotional this evening. I'm just so upset for you Jenny! Hugs xxx

I'm also very cross with my work! They've really stressed me out! If your interested it's on the last page of my journal - link below. I don't know if in just being oversensitive! I'm really upset about it! Xx


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Thinking of you and your family now, Jenny. So sorry you're going through this - take good care. Jamie is a lovely name. X


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Yeah there's an Event on facebook for it -international wave of light or summat. The idea being if we all light our candles at 7pm our time on the 15th it'll spread like a wave of love :cloud9:
> 
> Deb, forgot to say, great news on your dads results - what a relief xxxx
> 
> Thanks to all those who thought of Hedgewitch's little miracle Agatha-Grace. She has been suffering from apnoea and stops breathing sometimes. Seems to happen more often when mummy is holding her - the medical team think because she recognises mummy she relaxes too much and forgets to breathe :shock: They've been treating her with caffeine and she managed to go all last night with no O2, and to breastfeed a little this morning rather than take it through a tube. I'm hoping she's turned the corner :cloud9: She's only 35+0 today, despite being 5 days old, so is doing really well xx

I hope that the apnoea attacks stop as she gets nearer to her due date. Thanks for letting us know.



Charliemarina said:


> :sad2: OMG i dont even know what to say Deb :sad2: just wish i could grab her and hug her so tightly and let her know we are all here for her, i really did think things would settle and a simple shunt would be all thats needed but to hear this well im shocked , words cant even explain how much i feel for her and her family right now, thanks for updating hunny :hug:
> 
> just to let everyone know my scan was good today baby is growing well but i wont be jumping for joy out of respect for jenny :hugs:
> 
> i do however have 3 fibroids at top of womb which need keeping an eye on not sure how i feel about it if honest but have been told they shouldnt bother the pregnancy
> 
> i hope everyone is ok today, what a sad sad day :( xxxx

I'm glad your scan went well sweetie and hope the fibroids are nothing.



Amos2009 said:


> Jenny...I am so gutted for you. I checked back in hoping to catch up on all the good news for you ladies. I'm so sorry hun. :cry::hugs:
> 
> I miss you ladies...hope to be around more often very soon. :flower:

We miss you too sweets



roonsma said:


> Hi Amos, its nice to hear from you chick, you'll be back here before you know it xx:hugs:
> 
> Deb, I can imagine Jennys news has been pretty tough on you so i'm thinking of you too hunny xx:hugs:

Hugs to your too Debs. It must be hard knowing exactly how this is feeling for Jenny :hug:



jenny25 said:


> i want to thank you all for your kind words that you have expressed to me and my paul , i esp want to thank debbie i know this has been hard on you bringing back lots of memorys i will be forever grateful for the help you have personally given me , i am still trying to get my head around things at the moment and to be honest i dont know if i can go through with termination its such a harsh word and its against my beliefs but i know i should for the medical reasons cause the child would not survive so i guess i have basically answered my own question their also would like to add that the genitals have not formed properly which has made the result of the bladder be big and cause the other kidney problems she said i have a 1-4 chance going by the scan today and thats not even looking at my bloods i must say the cvs was the worst experiance of my life it was fine at first but when it got down to cutting the placenta that was so painfull i jumped and i was told to lie still in a nice way of course , i do hope for a miracle but its very unlikely and the problems that our baby has occurs in boys so if the test comes back as a boy we are calling him jamie , i have seen my gp in a emergency appointment she has given me diazipan to help relax me and help me to sleep i will still be around here guys i feel i belong with you all as we have formed a great friendship over the last few months and i would love it to continue once again im thankful for finding you guys xx

There are just no words sweetie. I am so sorry you are going through this.

If you can't go through with the termination then don't let them push you into it. You take all the time you need to make the decision that is right for you, Paul and your darling baby. Jamie is a lovely name.

I hope that the diazepam helps and you can get some sleep at least.

I will be thinking of you sooo much over the next few days. And of course you belong with us. You are a Mummy of a spring baby regardless of what happens :hug: :hug:


Beadette said:


> I'm so emotional this evening. I'm just so upset for you Jenny! Hugs xxx
> 
> I'm also very cross with my work! They've really stressed me out! If your interested it's on the last page of my journal - link below. I don't know if in just being oversensitive! I'm really upset about it! Xx

Off to look now xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Jenny that is so sad. Deb is right, it's not 'termination', it's doing the best for your baby.

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## EpdTTC

Jenny-You are a good mum, and ultimately you will make the best decision for Jamie. Only you and Paul can decide what is best for Jamie and your family. I think it is safe to say that we will all support you in your decision, regardless of what you decide. 

I am very sorry that on top of everything that the CVS procedure was so painful. I hope that the medication is helping you to relax and sleep. I'm not a super religious person either but I will be praying for a miracle for you, Paul, and Jamie.

Hi Amos honey. I think of you often.


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: Jenny. You, baby Jamie and Paul are in my thoughts and prayers. xxxxx


----------



## mislaww

So very sad to read what you're going through Jenny. It's not fair. 

Lots of love for Jamie. What a lovely name for a lovely little baby.

And the girls are right - it's not a termination. When it's medically necessary, it's a courageous act of love and selflessness.

Debs - so glad you were able to help. What a wonderful way to look at things. Thanks for keeping us up to date.

Lovely to see you again, Amos - hope to see you back here soon.

:hugs: for everyone...


----------



## Tulip

Hugs all round tonight for my lovely girls. Had a bit of a shock at the hospital myself tonight (young girl from work gave birth and bled out, c/s, hysterectomy, life support, the lot. She's now stable on ICU).

Jen, you will make the right decision for you, Paul and Jamie. Where medically necessary, letting him go will prevent him from suffering. It is an act of compassion from a mummy. It is agonising and there will always be a level of guilt in your heart, but only you know the way forward. My darling girl was already suffering when she was diagnosed, but it was still so hard knowing that was the answer. 

Deb - I'm glad that despite reliving the pain you feel that this has given Charlie's life and his death some meaning. My folic crusade has always helped me feel that way about Roo and I hope that it sustains you and helps your mental wellbeing. Xxxxx
Patsy, im so pleased all is well with monkey.


----------



## eclipse_xo

So sorry Jen, lots of hugs and prayers xo


----------



## jenny25

i am finding it hard too accept even after having the meds i woke up alot last night im calling my midwife too see where i can get a 2nd opinion his hb is still their i checked i know i shouldnt of but i wanted to hear it then i will ask her if she can pop out too see me to discuss things x


----------



## Tulip

:hugs: I think it's normal to refuse to accept it without further proof/clarification - it's a mothering instinct sweetie xxx


----------



## debgreasby

That's a good idea hun, thinking of you x


----------



## Tulip

I'm not doing celebrations at the mo out of respect to Jenny, but best of luck to Ru for your scan today xxx


----------



## jenny25

thank you hun i have my midwife coming out today and im going to contact professor Kypros Nicolaides he is from the fetal foundation he is based at harley street and he does fetal surgery so its worth a try x


----------



## vickyd

Jenn you are in my prayers....I also had a difficult decision to make with my angel Electra at 22 weeks. I did not see it as a termination but as saving her from a lifetime of suffering. I am here for you if you need any support on whatever you decide.


----------



## Beadette

Jenny I've been thinking about you a lot. I understand that you feel you need another opinion and I would be exactly the same in your shoes. Remember we are here to support you no matter what you decide. If you do decide to let Jamie go to be looked after by the angels we will all be here for you and support you. Again I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. I'm truly heartbroken for you! Xxxxx

love to you and Paul! Xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

*Jen*, definatly worth a try!!! i'm so sorry i wasn't here for you yesterday (my brother abducted me). I also didn't see any of this coming and i'm so sorry it turned out the way it did. you will do what is best for baby Jamie because you are a great family.
and i'd listen to the heart too, that's definatly not silly, irrational or whatever.
do whatever you feel is right to do
(((big hugs)))


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Hugs all round tonight for my lovely girls. Had a bit of a shock at the hospital myself tonight (young girl from work gave birth and bled out, c/s, hysterectomy, life support, the lot. She's now stable on ICU).
> 
> Patsy, im so pleased all is well with monkey.

Sounds horrific. I hope she is on the mend too. This happened to a friend of ours, first baby and a hysterectomy. She was only 21 :-(



jenny25 said:


> i am finding it hard too accept even after having the meds i woke up alot last night im calling my midwife too see where i can get a 2nd opinion his hb is still their i checked i know i shouldnt of but i wanted to hear it then i will ask her if she can pop out too see me to discuss things x

Sweetie, I can't imagine how hard that is to hear his heartbeat knowing that things might not be good.



jenny25 said:


> thank you hun i have my midwife coming out today and im going to contact professor Kypros Nicolaides he is from the fetal foundation he is based at harley street and he does fetal surgery so its worth a try x

Good idea. He is definitely the best xx


----------



## debgreasby

Back from midwife. My regular MW is off ill, so i didn't stay long, didn't want to go over everything again. Blood pressure, normal... wee, normal... heart beat wonderful. Badger was kicking away nicely. :)


----------



## jenny25

just updating you recieved the blood work from tuesday risk has come back at 1 in 49 chance of downs so i know i said i was going to seek 2nd opinion had my midwife come out today and talked for over an hour an i have made the decision to end the pregnancy regardless i cant put jamie through the pain so as his mum i will let him go


----------



## debgreasby

I know what a difficult and painful decision this is for you hunni. You have to do what's right for you, your family, and your sweet Jamie. I'm here for you always. Words fail me, i'm just so so sorry xxx


----------



## roonsma

:hugs: Jen x


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs: to u jen xxx


----------



## Tulip

Completely understandable darling.... thinking of you all the time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vickyd

Thinking of you Jen....Lots love to your whole family


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Good morning (here at least). I'm up early after a rough night of very bad unexplained cramps, but at least I already have a planned scan this morning (with honey and son in tow) so hopefully the news will be good. I'm feeling quite nervous and just now finishing off with the water torture. Fingers crossed there is good news - ah, said that already.

Sweetest thoughts with you today Jenny... again, I'm so very sorry about what you're having to go through. 

I have candles to light tomorrow. I'm lighting a special one for everyone here too. 
Big, big love out to all of you in honoring our past losses and future hopes. XX


----------



## mislaww

Good morning and good afternoon...

Jenny, big hugs...lots of love for you, paul, and little Jamie. 

Good luck Ru. Fingers crossed for good news.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Jenny i can only imagine how heartbreaking this is for you :(, sending big hugs to you :hugs:.

x


----------



## eclipse_xo

jenny25 said:


> just updating you recieved the blood work from tuesday risk has come back at 1 in 49 chance of downs so i know i said i was going to seek 2nd opinion had my midwife come out today and talked for over an hour an i have made the decision to end the pregnancy regardless i cant put jamie through the pain so as his mum i will let him go

Soo sorry.. your doing whats best for your baby, hold in there you clearly have lots of girls on here that support you through this difficult time *hugs*


I had my 20 week scan today, im apparently measuring a week ahead.... we also found out the gender, were having a :pink: !!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh eclipse :) congrats on team pink :flower: x


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats on tram PINK eclipse x


----------



## Lianne1986

aww congrats on team pink eclipse x


----------



## mislaww

Congrats Eclipse!

Do tell us how you got on Ru...


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Well I had my 12 week scan today and everything was perfect. They've moved me forward so new EDD is now 26th April 2011.

Here is the bubs

https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/babybethell1.jpg

https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/babybethell2.jpg

We're over the moon.

So hard to be really happy though when people like our jenny are having such bad news.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Eclipse - congratulations on your little girl. That's great news.

PRgirl great news being moved forward. Are you finding out the sex at your next scan?

Jenny - I am so sorry for everything. You have been on my mind all night, if there is anything we can do (I know there isn't really) then just holler. When do you have to go the hospital so we can all be praying for you? xxxx


----------



## Beadette

Jenny, I completely understand your decision and think you are so brave. Words fail me - there's nothing I can say apart from send love to you, Paul, Aaron and dear sweet Jamie! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Jenny, honey! :hugs: I'm SO sorry for what you're going through! You are doing a good thing for him, love! I just wish I could do more. I'd be so grateful if I could just give you a real hug right now! You're in my thoughts every day! :cry:


----------



## eclipse_xo

prgirl_cesca, happy your scan went well!!! and I know what you mean, i didnt even want to post about my scan today as Jen is going through this hardship and its hard to be happy when someone else is going through a horrible time :(


----------



## mislaww

Congrats Cesca - great news.


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats to the the girls with good scans today.

Jenny-My heart breaks for you. All I can say is that if I were Jamie, I would be grateful to have such a loving and selfless mummy as you. I will be sending love and prayers your way as you go through this devastating time.


----------



## MissMaternal

Oh my gosh...i am so so sad to read what i have just been reading on this thread.
Words fail me Jenny. I just don't know what to say. 
I cannot believe this has happened to you. My heart truly goes out to you and Paul at this sad sad time :cry: I will be thinking of you and praying that you can both get through this and the tough times ahead. I really am so so sorry hun. :cry: I love the name Jamie :hugs:

Debs, from what i have read, you have been a total rock for Jenny over the last few days, and it's good to know that from all the pain you have been through with Charlie, some good came out of it and you helped somebody else, iykwim?

I will be taking part in "Wave of Light" and will be lighting a candle for Freya tomorrow night, on Baby Loss Awareness Day at 7pm. I will think of all of your special angels aswell :flower: xxxx

Hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

A good news update here for our little coffee bean (who was jumping about and wiggling like mad). I&#8217;ll try to keep it short but sweet. The tech said &#8220;Beautiful NT!&#8221;, perfect nasal bones, HB looking great at 150, organs, limbs and measurements all wonderful. We were giddy and relieved, and Isak was in awe (this was his first glimpse), proudly pointing and saying &#8220;that&#8217;s my little brother or sister&#8221; and laughing because &#8220;the baby doesn&#8217;t have any clothes on!&#8221; 

They also checked the cyst on my remaining ovary and it doesn&#8217;t seem to have done anything too dramatic since the last scan, but I&#8217;ll know more tomorrow after seeing my GP. This positivity wave was really needed after having a rough night physically, thinking too hard about tomorrow and our previous loss, and hearing various very sad news both here and IRL. I&#8217;m glad to hear there was some good news here today as well, and that there are so many caring and supportive people on this site, it&#8217;s pretty amazing to see.

We&#8217;ll be sharing the upside down cake below with my parents this weekend. 
Candles tomorrow.
Love to all, and thank you.
XX ~ Ru
 



Attached Files:







13w.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mislaww

Glad to hear good news, Ru. Lovely upside down cake! Congrats.


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations to Eclipse, Ru and Cesca on their scans. Loving the acrobatic baby, Ru!

Think of you Jen and will light a second candle for Jamie next to Ruby's tonight xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Congrats on the good scans ladies :flower:

More :hugs: for jenny, paul and baby jamie.

AFM - Scan at 2pm......dont know how im feeling really.......ive had 4 scans already, but its the first time i'll be back at the departement where we found out we lost max......which seems pretty shit just now :(, wondering what they'll say about dates as well :wacko: theyve been all over the place so far

my '7 week scan' - 6w+4d
my '8 week+4d scan' - 8W
my '10 week and 3d scan' - 10+2
my '12+2 week scan' - 13+5 :wacko:

so dont know really, id love to be put forward but as long as bubba is ok :thumbup:

ill update later tonight, although its my dads birthday, so if i cant get on i'll text bittersweet and ask her to updates you :)x


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Rebecca, apart from last week they have all been fairly close to your dates, so I don't think you'll be moved that much :hugs:

Erin, enjoy your gender scan, I'm looking forward to doing another ticker! xx


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats to those with good scan news! 

Jenny gets her CVS results today, so let's all keep her in our hearts xxx

AFM ... 4 more sleeps till gender scan ..... eeek!


----------



## Tulip

Still thinking of you Jenny xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Your in my thoughts Jenny..!

xx


----------



## jenny25

thank you girls im just bloody waiting for the phone to ring i have no clue when i will get the call i just wanna know now x


----------



## Lianne1986

i have still got the lanterns, im gonna let them go at 7pm 2night, one for all our angels and one for Jennys little Jamie :) will still light my candles tho.

thinking of u Jenny x


----------



## Perdita

I've been out of the loop for a while so just checking in - I'm so sorry Jenny, but know that whatever happens there are people who can understand and will help you any way they can - even virtual hugs can help!
It makes me even more grateful for some good news - my triple test came back low risk - 1 in 1800 for both downs and edwards and the 19 week scan on the 13th went well. Still don't know if boy or girl as little tyke wouldn't stay still long enough but going back on the 2nd november to complete the anomaly scan.
Hugs to you all and praying for us all to have the strength and serenity to deal with all the life is throwing at us!
xx


----------



## jenny25

thank you you know i dont know what i am more scared of , scared that they will find something or scared that they will find nothing , i know if it comes back with nothing it will make things harder for me if you get me i might change my mind why does this have to happen to me i felt him move last night im in tears because i can now feel this x


----------



## Perdita

I think I understand - if comes back with nothing what does that mean? does it mean everything could work out or does it change nothing and you're still left with doubts and no answers. I so wish could just wave a wand and give you all you need, I'm so sorry. I had some bleeding last week and it's nowhere near as serious as what you're facing but when they said there's nothing to see and no explanation it had left me even more nervous! I can feel pulling and stretching rather than kicking but still can't shake the fear and doubt.
Whatever happens you will find a way through - sounds corny I know but you will, we've all coped with so much already but the strength is there no matter how weak you feel. It's ok to fall apart, you sometimes have to if you're ever going to become close to whole again.
And now I sound like an Oprah Winfrey card!! Hope you know what I mean!
xxx


----------



## Bittersweet

Thinking of you jenny :hugs: yeah m2a if you can't update I will for you :)xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i thought if the cvs results come back with finding nothing it means baby is fine? that's not so? sigh, how stressful

ow jenny, must be lovely and heartbreaking at the same time feeling him move (((big hugs)))


----------



## debgreasby

tinybutterfly said:


> i thought if the cvs results come back with finding nothing it means baby is fine? that's not so? sigh, how stressful
> 
> ow jenny, must be lovely and heartbreaking at the same time feeling him move (((big hugs)))

If Jenny's CVS results come back positive then she will know the reason for the enlarged bladder and kidney problems ... if chromosomes come back normal then more testing will be needed :(


----------



## jenny25

yep debs god i keep going back and fourth i called them over half an hour ago their still not in yet hun so waiting waiting waiting


----------



## debgreasby

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! 

Just spoke to Jenny .......... baby Jamie's clear for Down's, Edward's and Patau's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She's got a few calls to make so will be on to update with details soon, but she wanted me to update you all so you're not left hanging!!!


----------



## roonsma

OMG!! Thats fantastic!! :happydance: Bless him!!

Any ideas whats next Deb? x


----------



## debgreasby

She's got a scan Wednesday to see if there is any change, then i think she plans on meeting with a top specialist to discuss surgical options :)


----------



## roonsma

Well it just goes to show you should never give up hope!

I'm so pleased!!

Thanks for letting us know Deb, i might just do a jig around the living room to celebrate! x

:happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i saw on facebook!!!!!! i was jumping in my chair from happiness!!!

*does a happydance with Jen*


----------



## Lianne1986

oh my bloody god!!! tht is absolutly fantastic news!!!!

she must be so so so happy, i know i am for her, thanks for updating debs!

oh my days i am so happy for her !!!!


----------



## Firedancer41

debgreasby said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just spoke to Jenny .......... baby Jamie's clear for Down's, Edward's and Patau's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> She's got a few calls to make so will be on to update with details soon, but she wanted me to update you all so you're not left hanging!!!

Well at least that is some encouraging news!!

Jenny, hoping and praying and thinking of you and jamie :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

thank you girls it means so much too me i know jamie still has a few problems but l am not terminating his life because of it i am going to leave it to god and i am going to get referred to kings college in london to see a prof of fetal medicine and fetal surgery to see about getting the shunt put in x


----------



## Vickieh1981

~BumpyRide~ said:


> A good news update here for our little coffee bean (who was jumping about and wiggling like mad). Ill try to keep it short but sweet. The tech said Beautiful NT!, perfect nasal bones, HB looking great at 150, organs, limbs and measurements all wonderful. We were giddy and relieved, and Isak was in awe (this was his first glimpse), proudly pointing and saying thats my little brother or sister and laughing because the baby doesnt have any clothes on!
> 
> They also checked the cyst on my remaining ovary and it doesnt seem to have done anything too dramatic since the last scan, but Ill know more tomorrow after seeing my GP. This positivity wave was really needed after having a rough night physically, thinking too hard about tomorrow and our previous loss, and hearing various very sad news both here and IRL. Im glad to hear there was some good news here today as well, and that there are so many caring and supportive people on this site, its pretty amazing to see.
> 
> Well be sharing the upside down cake below with my parents this weekend.
> Candles tomorrow.
> Love to all, and thank you.
> XX ~ Ru

Great news that all went so well. What a cute little picture



debgreasby said:


> Congrats to those with good scan news!
> 
> Jenny gets her CVS results today, so let's all keep her in our hearts xxx
> 
> AFM ... 4 more sleeps till gender scan ..... eeek!

Wow not long now. I am so excited to hear what you are having.



debgreasby said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just spoke to Jenny .......... baby Jamie's clear for Down's, Edward's and Patau's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> She's got a few calls to make so will be on to update with details soon, but she wanted me to update you all so you're not left hanging!!!

That is absolutely superb news. What tests will they do now?


----------



## Vickieh1981

jenny25 said:


> thank you girls it means so much too me i know jamie still has a few problems but l am not terminating his life because of it i am going to leave it to god and i am going to get referred to kings college in london to see a prof of fetal medicine and fetal surgery to see about getting the shunt put in x

That's lovely Jenny. I really hope they can give you some answers as to what can be done to help him (did they confirm he is a boy?) xxx


----------



## jenny25

not yet hun i will get those results in the full kariotype (sp) but im going on what the specialist says that this problem occurs mainly on boys so i will have a week left to wait for the rest of the results xxx


----------



## Beadette

Jenny that is such great news that the CVS results came back clear. I know we will all be keeping Jamie in our hearts and praying that he will be fine! Lots of love to you x x x x


----------



## Rainbowpea

phew good news on here today 

congrats everyone on good scans and good cvs results jenny! Let's hope you have a little fighter there xx


----------



## jenny25

thank you i am just over the moon at the moment from the results our little baba awwww xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

jenny25 said:


> thank you i am just over the moon at the moment from the results our little baba awwww xxx

im welling up again, thts brilliant news Jenny. bet paul is pleased too x

:hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

We were told the sex results along with the first set of results. Oh well, not long to wait.


----------



## tinybutterfly

jenny25 said:


> thank you i am just over the moon at the moment from the results our little baba awwww xxx

i'm also very very pleased to see your ticker back in place :thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

Fabulous news Jenny! Oh I'm so relieved. Kings is THE place to be, I've seen Prof Nikolaides do surgery on babies IN UTERO :shock: He is the DON :thumbup:

Special brave kisses to Jamie xxxxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Jenny am so pleased for you - great news keep fingers crossed its simple things now that can be done xxxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Everything fine :) 

13 weeks and 2 days, so tulip my new EDD is 20th april :D

Had to do alot of starjumps, peeing and wiggling to get baby to cooporate :haha:, but everything fine, NT meausrment good :thumbup: she wasnt supposed to do it but done it anyway! Gender scan booked for 7th november :D and 20 scan 30th nov :) x will post piccys later x


----------



## Bittersweet

I'm so happy for you jenny! Little tears coming from my eyes!

Rebecca great news babe! Had a panic I was like ahhh is she okaaauy!

Not Log til gender scan then whoop!xxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Glad your scan went well Rebecca x


----------



## Charliemarina

im over the moon for u jenny huns just the news everyone wanted to hear :dance: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mislaww

Wow - great news Jen! So happy. I hope there's more good news yet to come. Hugs to you, Paul, and tiny little Jamie! 

Great news, Rebecca! I hope it wasn't too rough going back there.


----------



## braijackava

So happy for you jenny! Its amazing how connected and emotionally involved you can get with everyone on here. Hope the good news keeps coming! Enjoy those wiggles and kicks. They really are a miracle.
I listened to bubs heartbeat last night and he kicked the probe! It was awesome. And notice I say he without knowing the sex yet. I keep doing it and my kids keep saying he. So I think its a boy. We will find out in about two weeks.
Congrats on all the good scans and hope everyone is doing well.
Christina


----------



## mislaww

It's snowing here. Big, fat snowflakes. Now you know. :)


----------



## braijackava

Wow snow! I am sure it will be here soon to! I am excited for snow! This is our first year living in Minnesota though, so I am sure once the temp drops below 0 I will not be so excited.


----------



## mislaww

Oh no Christina! First winter in Minnesota? ACK! I grew up in Winnipeg, which is just north of Minnesota - they have almost exactly the same weather. COLD! Don't wish for snow - it'll come soon enough and then it won't leave. Please stay warm as best you can. 

We used to drive down to Minneapolis for shopping sometimes. I miss it! 

Where did you live before?


----------



## Lianne1986

awww i want snow here lol :)


----------



## Beadette

The UK is rubbish when it snows! We just grind to a halt!!! LOL

I'm so happy with all the great scan news in here and Jenny's positive CVS result. It's made me feel all warm and fuzzy! 

14 weeks today!!! Wowza! xxxx


----------



## mislaww

Congrats on hitting second tri Neens!

Not sure about Minnesota, but I'm guessing it's just like Winnipeg - it takes a ginormous 
blizzard to grind it to a halt. I can only remember it happening twice in 28 years! Here, though, although it snows, we're less pro. There have been a couple snow days already in 3 years.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Wow jenny what amazing news, I hope the future looks brighter for you.

Forgot to add yesterday my 20 week scan is on 7th December. EDD is 26th April now too.


----------



## tinybutterfly

Beadette said:


> The UK is rubbish when it snows! We just grind to a halt!!! LOL

hahaha same here, few inches of snow and we're all stuck, not able to go to work,... lol




having a miserable day, slept 'till 11am, showered, started to feel very nauseous and sick in the shower, laid in the couch the rest of the afternoon, napping.
still having -what i hope are- stretching pains every now and again.

also have lots of dizzyness, should rush getting up i know, but my sugar level is ok, salt intake should be good too, all that is left is low iron i suppose?
must investigate high iron foods bc iron pills aparently make nausea worse, i'll pass for that haha


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Proper update and post now, was in a rush earlier :)

Jenny - So pleased for you that things seem a little brighter :hugs:

Neen - Yay for 14 weeks.....a ickle little lemon :happydance:

tb- hope your feeling better, just rest and take it easy :)

AFM - Well i went to scan alone as OH couldnt get away from work and we still havent told anyone else yet! Was hard :cry: the whole way there i was blubbing.....just the thought of going back to the same deparemtn and scan room where we were told max had no heartbeat was heartbreaking......the woman was lovely :) really reassured me, got a good few piccys, although alot of jumping had to be done to achieve this haha. Gave me my bounty pack thing, done an NT measurment (the hopsital doesnt do them yet, starting them next year so she had been on her first training thing and asked if she could have a quick practice, but she said all looked normal). It was just great leaving with my maternity notes, my bounty pack and pics, which i never got to do last time :). 

Only a few weeks till we find out what team :happydance:.

hope all you other ladies are ok x


----------



## mislaww

Sorry you're not feeling well TB! Eat lots of meat! 

Too bad your OH couldn't be there Rebecca - but the scan sounds great! Yay!

And just like that, the snow is gone. :( The weather is so weird here because of the mountains. It's snowed every month of the year (different years) and we get patio weather in the dead of winter. So weird.


----------



## Eve8

Can I be added to the list? My EDD is April 1st, 2011


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

:happydance: Looks like all sorts of good new has hit around here! Jenny's in particular - so happy to hear this. I'm off to see the GP and should hear our first heartbeat (!!) and get more solid results from the scan yesterday, which again, looked great. Feeling the excitement creep in and push out the worry. It feels wonderful. :happydance:

Love to the all bellies and the little lives within, thoughts and light with everyone this evening. 
And holymoly I hope it waits a bit longer to snow here in BC... it's supposed to be a doozy of a winter with piles of white stuff. Cheers!!!


----------



## braijackava

We just moved up here from Utah. So we had a lot of snow there, but a lot milder winter.


----------



## Tulip

Just had a little blub seeing all the candles lit by my angel mummy friends on Facebook :cry:

Rebecca, so glad everything is looking good honey! It's a great feeling leaving with notes + bounty pack + happy baby in your tum :D

Hi Eve, always good to welcome new angel mummies to the team x


----------



## roonsma

tinybutterfly said:


> Beadette said:
> 
> 
> The UK is rubbish when it snows! We just grind to a halt!!! LOL
> 
> hahaha same here, few inches of snow and we're all stuck, not able to go to work,... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having a miserable day, slept 'till 11am, showered, started to feel very nauseous and sick in the shower, laid in the couch the rest of the afternoon, napping.
> still having -what i hope are- stretching pains every now and again.
> 
> also have lots of dizzyness, should rush getting up i know, but my sugar level is ok, salt intake should be good too, all that is left is low iron i suppose?
> must investigate high iron foods bc iron pills aparently make nausea worse, i'll pass for that hahaClick to expand...

TB, your dizziness is prob being caused by your BP being a bit low, its drops in the first tri and then picks up to normal in the second, i've only in the last few weeks stopped having dizzy spells, my BP was around 90/60 most of the time, its now up to around 100/70 x



Mummy2Angel. said:


> Proper update and post now, was in a rush earlier :)
> 
> Jenny - So pleased for you that things seem a little brighter :hugs:
> 
> Neen - Yay for 14 weeks.....a ickle little lemon :happydance:
> 
> tb- hope your feeling better, just rest and take it easy :)
> 
> AFM - Well i went to scan alone as OH couldnt get away from work and we still havent told anyone else yet! Was hard :cry: the whole way there i was blubbing.....just the thought of going back to the same deparemtn and scan room where we were told max had no heartbeat was heartbreaking......the woman was lovely :) really reassured me, got a good few piccys, although alot of jumping had to be done to achieve this haha. Gave me my bounty pack thing, done an NT measurment (the hopsital doesnt do them yet, starting them next year so she had been on her first training thing and asked if she could have a quick practice, but she said all looked normal). It was just great leaving with my maternity notes, my bounty pack and pics, which i never got to do last time :).
> 
> Only a few weeks till we find out what team :happydance:.
> 
> hope all you other ladies are ok x


Yey for you hun, really pleased for you xx



Eve8 said:


> Can I be added to the list? My EDD is April 1st, 2011

:happydance: Hi Eve xx

:hugs: Tulip xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Eve8 said:


> Can I be added to the list? My EDD is April 1st, 2011

Welcome!! :hugs:
xx


Jenny i am so relieved to hear that you have had some good news. I just hope they can give you some answers. I hope Wednesday hurries up so you can have your next scan. xxx :hugs:


----------



## mislaww

Welcome Eve! How are you doing?

Utah....yeah, that seems like it would be warmer! The snow is gone - now there's just a couple puddles.


----------



## MissMaternal

Oh girls, I am so silly! my doppler arrived today (a hired Hi-Bebe one from eBay, the same one i had last time) and i have tried and tried for half an hour to find baby's heartbeat but all i can hear is my own!! I'm not sure how sensitive the Hi-Bebe ones normally are because last time i got it when i was 19 weeks. 
I'm not really "worried", just FRUSTRATED!!! I hope everything's ok in there!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Heres a piccy :) any nub guesses? lol i dont get the nub thing at all :wacko: but might as well see peoples opinions hehe....


https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af37/mummy2angel/DSC00467.jpg

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af37/mummy2angel/DSC00466.jpg


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

It was the hi-bebe one i got sarah, and ended up sending it back :( got me really stressed lol x


----------



## EpdTTC

Ru and Mummy-congrats on great scans. Awesome pics too!

Jenny-I am so thrilled for you that CVS came back with the all clear. Here's to hoping that whatever is wrong is something that can be treated and that bubs will be just fine. Like I said before, I am not a very religious person but sometimes I think the power of prayer (in whatever form that is for people) is quite powerful. I will keep sending love and good energy your way.

Happy 14 wks Neen!

Welcome Eve!

Hope the snow stays away from OHIO for another two months! Although, we have had snow in October on more than one occasion.

AFM-Had my gender scan today and baby would NOT cooperate! I was afraid of that. We got lots of butt shots-little stinker! And legs were crossed ever so tightly the whole time. Even if I drank stuff or moved...baby would move, but either kept hands in his or her crotch or kept legs crossed. I go back on Monday to try again (Oh darn, I have to see my baby again)! This morning right before I woke up, I had a dream that it was a girl so it will be interesting to see what Monday brings. I REALLY hope baby cooperates this time.


----------



## debgreasby

Damn shame you have to go back ;) Frustrating though!!


----------



## mislaww

Naughty baby Epd! ;)

MissMaternal - I have that doppler - it worked from 11 weeks, but not everytime (I have a naughty baby too!). My placenta is posterior so that might make it earlier because it can't hide behind it? I might be making that up. Lots of babies hide from the doppler until 16 weeks or so, so don't worry!


----------



## Charliemarina

tinybutterfly said:


> Beadette said:
> 
> 
> The UK is rubbish when it snows! We just grind to a halt!!! LOL
> 
> hahaha same here, few inches of snow and we're all stuck, not able to go to work,... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having a miserable day, slept 'till 11am, showered, started to feel very nauseous and sick in the shower, laid in the couch the rest of the afternoon, napping.
> still having -what i hope are- stretching pains every now and again.
> 
> also have lots of dizzyness, should rush getting up i know, but my sugar level is ok, salt intake should be good too, all that is left is low iron i suppose?
> must investigate high iron foods bc iron pills aparently make nausea worse, i'll pass for that hahaClick to expand...

hey hunny, ur tiredness is normal for ur stage at around 9-11 weeks i couldnt stay awake and all my bloods came bk that my levels for everything were normal so it sounds to me like it may just be baby growing fast draining u out , also try and defo stay away from them iron pills if u dnt need them firstly for the reason u said secondly OMG the constipation they cause is horrendous :nope: as-well as the horrid sight of BLACK coloured poop :blush: :rofl: eating lots of meat and green veg will help if ur iron levels are low but also be careful to not eat too much meat coz meat is hard to digest and lots of it may make ur sickness worse...i hope ur feeling better soon my sickness faded this time around 10-11 weeks i only now feel sick if belly is left empty too long in fact if i leave it empty way to long i WILL be sick so the key for me is little and often, chin up hun and if ur body wants to sleep let it, it only means ur sleeping so little one can grow :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## eclipse_xo

Yaay for Jenny! So happy for you girl, im praying you keep getting good news xoxo

Mummy2Angel, I dont see a nub really.. my 13 week u/s photo didnt have a nub either (which is my display pic) .. Either way, there lovely pics :)


----------



## Tulip

Erin - the mw said to us the other day that babies who refuse to open their legs are usually girls. Little boys like to show off their tinker from the start :haha: Mine certainly does! (I joke in public that he takes after his daddy in that respect :rofl:)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Well nic that does have some sense in it :haha: x


----------



## Tulip

Just want to send some love to all and show the angels candles from last night. I had another little cry at FB when I woke up this morning and saw the ones from the US/Can ladies xxx

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs256.snc4/40157_439775372202_711812202_5832532_1401155_n.jpg

That's my Ruby on the right, a week before she was diagnosed <3


----------



## Beadette

Big loves Nic - beautiful candle! Rubes would be very happy xxxx


----------



## braijackava

So I managed to drink a whole gallon of milk by myself in the last 24 hours. Good thing it was skim.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## tinybutterfly

roonsma said:


> TB, your dizziness is prob being caused by your BP being a bit low, its drops in the first tri and then picks up to normal in the second, i've only in the last few weeks stopped having dizzy spells, my BP was around 90/60 most of the time, its now up to around 100/70 x

well, esp for my bloodpressure i try to eat a little bag of crisps every day, i'm a big salt lover anyway hehe. that's why that's usually the last thing on my mind.
few weeks ago it took the machine 4 times to actually registrate my BP (100/70... worked up bc it decided i was dead lol).
i'm VERY glad it'll pick up sooner than the 20 week mark though!
all things i've read said it drops and drops untill week 20...really, if it does that... will i even have a BP? :rofl:



wedding tonight, my cousin's best friend who works at the clothing store (i call her my cousin too, know her since she's 4, she's 15 now) saved my evening. i went in to buy classy looking maternity pants, which they didn't have, so felt a bit down. and she went and found me this supercute dress that's very loose around the belly but doesn't look like a bag of potatoes. love her!!! then my mom decided i needed good shoes to go with that, so i got new shoes too...
even if we only can stay for 1 hour, at least i'll look fab! even if i say so myself hehe


----------



## mislaww

braijackava said:


> So I managed to drink a whole gallon of milk by myself in the last 24 hours. Good thing it was skim.

Impressive!


----------



## EpdTTC

Nic-Funny, that's what I said about the baby-must be a girl, not willing to show her stuff! If it was a boy, he'd be wanting to show it off! On the other hand, baby couldn't keep hands out of crotch either, so in that case, it could be a boy!!!:haha:

Love your sweet shrine to baby Ruby. So so sweet.


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Happy Saturday! Yesterday's appointment was great - my GP confirmed what the tech was so confident about, that everything looks perfect. I finally got to hear the heartbeat too!! Good strong beautiful heart, the rhythm of it just shot through me. Next scan late November, along with the 3screen. Hopefully we'll get a pink or blue flag to wave too??!

Had lunch with my girlfriend and her little baby girl, sometimes hard to see her - we were initially due the same week, but she's over the moon for us now and it's perfect big brother practice for Isak. He was amazing, tickling her softly, singing songs, digging up his old baby toys for her. I think he'll be an amazing brother. She also gave me a bundle of mat clothes, which my expanding tummy is grateful for. 

In other real life news, an old friend and his wife have unexpectedly had their babe 3 months early, but he's rocking the nicu and going really strong. They've taken it all in stride and typical to their humor have declared "Third trimester is for chumps". Beautiful shot of big daddy hand with wee fingers within. Sending them big love.

And... WE'RE TELLING MY PARENTS TOMORROW!!! With help from the last scans. I can't wait. (Also because we're having Indian food, which I've been craving like mad.) A great happy weekend to everyone!! Cheers!
 



Attached Files:







Big brother is watching you.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Beadette

Oh Bumpy - I'm having indan too! Mmmm x


----------



## jenny25

im old officially 27 today!!! paul is cooking me a dinner but you know what all i wanna do is sleep i dont feel like celebrating so i guess im just having a normal day x


----------



## debgreasby

Old ? :wacko: I'm 35 :cry:

Glad all is well Bumpy. 

Would someone please go to Asda and get me a chocolate cheesecake ??? Tar very muchly!


This weeks bump pic, 16 + 4
 



Attached Files:







16 + 4.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2


----------



## roonsma

Wow Deb, that is a superb bump!!! x:happydance:

Choc cheesecake its is then, just give me you address, may be a few hours hours wait though! :haha:


----------



## jenny25

lush bump debs hunny xxx


----------



## debgreasby

roonsma said:


> Wow Deb, that is a superb bump!!! x:happydance:
> 
> Choc cheesecake its is then, just give me you address, may be a few hours hours wait though! :haha:

DH said he would bring me one on his way home from work in the morning ...bet he forgets :(


----------



## roonsma

TEXT HIM!! Your evening is at stake, You know you'll throw a fit if he forgets!! x


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Yes, lovely bump indeed, Deb! And I do believe chocolate cheesecake goes smashingly well with Indian. Think I'll add that to the shopping list. 
Have a gentle birthday, Jenny... and you're not old by a long shot... nope. Young and fresh and vibrant, lassie (she says nodding her decade+ older head for emphasis).


----------



## SmileyShazza

Catching up again as have been crap the last couple of days! 

Am so happy for you and Paul Jenny :happydance: thats fantastic news!!!!! Just goes to show never give up hope :thumbup: Happy birthday to you too :flower:

Congrats to all those who have had positive scans - great to see all these new piccies :)

Debs - lovely bump although I have severe bump envy! How comes mine doesn't look as good as that :growlmad:


----------



## debgreasby

SmileyShazza said:


> Debs - lovely bump although I have severe bump envy! How comes mine doesn't look as good as that :growlmad:

Coz i have 4 kids and no stomach tone lol ;) It's mostly fat i think!


----------



## mislaww

Happy birthday Jenny! Not old! I hope you have a relaxing day...:hugs:

Have fun telling the parents Ru.

Nice bump, Deb! 

Funny thing, earlier in my pregnancy, my bump would be bigger at night from bloating - now it's the opposite. It's not morning bloat - I don't understand! 

DH and I went for a run today....I'm SO happy to be running again. And so grateful I bought a pair of running tights a few months back without trying them on - they were too big then but just perfect now!


----------



## Megg33k

At 29 (4 months from 30), I'll hear none of that, Jenny! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Jen, you're a young'un, I'm already 30. Where is life going?!

Deb - fabulous bump! I think I see the contents of your now-empty fridge :rofl: :hugs:

Ru, what a great pic of Isak, he sounds such a little angel :cloud9: So glad all is well with bubz.

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Still no cheesecake :cry:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Happy belated birthday jen :)

Nic lovely candle, ruby would be proud :hugs:

Nice bumpage deb :) .....oh the thought of choclate cheesecake isnt so nice to me right now :sick:

I have a question, for those of you that have had a loss and knew what gender your baby was, how are you feeling about if this baby is the same/differant gender?

Right now im finding the idea of a girl really hard :( , i know that sounds awful i shouldnt be moaning etc......but the fact i should have a real life son just now.....is making me feel a bit weird about if baby is a girl...yes of course i love my little bubba no matter what and im sure when we find out i wont feel like this.....but then i feel like having a boy would replace max :cry: so a girl would make me feel better :shrug: i dont know really it makes sense in my head lol. x


----------



## Tulip

I know what you mean. We never had Roo's gender confirmed (we never received the histology report) but were always convinced she was a girl. I would have seen a girl this time around as her coming back for another go, but in a healthy body. Now we're having a little man, I tell myself we have one of each as ive always wanted... It's just that she didn't get to stay xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thank you nic :hugs: thats a lovely way of looking at it.....:flower: x


----------



## debgreasby

I have 2 more sleeps till my gender scan .. and i'm terrified of how i'll react if it's a girl. Please don't think badly of me. I really want to have a boy with DH (only Jasmine is his) and obviously we lost Charlie. This will definitely be my last pregnancy, i can't risk it again because my body won't cope, and my mental health certainly won't! I'm not saying that i won't love a girl, because I will, and Jasmine will have a little sister close to her age etc. It's not that I want to replace Charlie, or have him back in some way, I just want to have a son with the love of my life.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Happy belated birthday jen :)
> 
> Nic lovely candle, ruby would be proud :hugs:
> 
> Nice bumpage deb :) .....oh the thought of choclate cheesecake isnt so nice to me right now :sick:
> 
> I have a question, for those of you that have had a loss and knew what gender your baby was, how are you feeling about if this baby is the same/differant gender?
> 
> Right now im finding the idea of a girl really hard :( , i know that sounds awful i shouldnt be moaning etc......but the fact i should have a real life son just now.....is making me feel a bit weird about if baby is a girl...yes of course i love my little bubba no matter what and im sure when we find out i wont feel like this.....but then i feel like having a boy would replace max :cry: so a girl would make me feel better :shrug: i dont know really it makes sense in my head lol. x




debgreasby said:


> I have 2 more sleeps till my gender scan .. and i'm terrified of how i'll react if it's a girl. Please don't think badly of me. I really want to have a boy with DH (only Jasmine is his) and obviously we lost Charlie. This will definitely be my last pregnancy, i can't risk it again because my body won't cope, and my mental health certainly won't! I'm not saying that i won't love a girl, because I will, and Jasmine will have a little sister close to her age etc. It's not that I want to replace Charlie, or have him back in some way, I just want to have a son with the love of my life.

I was completely the same with this one. I said I knew I was being a bitch because I only needed baby to be healthy but I really wanted Isabella to send me a little sister. It seemed so important.


----------



## Charliemarina

debgreasby said:


> I have 2 more sleeps till my gender scan .. and i'm terrified of how i'll react if it's a girl. Please don't think badly of me. I really want to have a boy with DH (only Jasmine is his) and obviously we lost Charlie. This will definitely be my last pregnancy, i can't risk it again because my body won't cope, and my mental health certainly won't! I'm not saying that i won't love a girl, because I will, and Jasmine will have a little sister close to her age etc. It's not that I want to replace Charlie, or have him back in some way, I just want to have a son with the love of my life.


dito hunny!! i feel the same as u i only have Marina with mark and this will be our last baby also due to third c-section so we really would love a boy for him, id also be elated with another girl but i feel for a boy for the same reasons as u do, ;)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thank you ladies so much :hugs: i dont feel like such a horrible person now....knowing that all you ladies 'feel the same' in way x


----------



## laura.x.x

Can you add me to the angels list please.x


----------



## debgreasby

:hug:


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

before we went to the wedding we visited SIL and her hubby-to-be,
casually brought the topic to their wedding in june next year, then we asked if we could bring someone.
they just said "yeah sure", not even asking "who? why? what?"
so i had to add "no worries, it's only going to be this big *show baby's lenght* and you don't have to get extra food"
"you're bringing a cat???"
"eh...noooo..."
:dohh:

they caught on eventually but weren't excited or anything, they just went "oh"
and then "we're gonna start trying after our wedding".

ugh, fine, i get the disappointment, they're from the principle to do everything in a specific order,
get house, get married, get baby... and bc they are the oldest siblings they should get all those things first (they were furious when we were engaged before they were!)


oh well.. at least, at the wedding, when we told the happy couple (they know 'bout the ectopic and IVF) they were SOOOOO HAPPY for us!

first part of the evening went ok, the last hour or so i spent in the bathroom, terrible cramps...had to push out 3 rocks before feeling somewhat decent afterwards lol


----------



## MissMaternal

Mummy2Angel. said:


> It was the hi-bebe one i got sarah, and ended up sending it back :( got me really stressed lol x

Oh that's reassuring lol, yeah it's really stressing me out too!! Wish i had got the LCD one now! Great scan pic by the way hun!


Mislaww thanks hun, seems the Hi Bebe ones aren't as sensitive as i thought they might be. Totally makes sense about the placenta, although at my scan they didnt mention my placenta so i dont know what position it's in :shrug: I've had another go this morning, but still no luck :(

Happy Birthday Jenny! :cake: xx


----------



## Beadette

Deb, No one will think bad of you. It's not like you'd love a girl any less but IF you could choose you would rather a boy to give OH a son of his own. I totally get that! Have you spoke to OH about what he thinks Badger is? I'm sure OH would be happy either way so don't worry about that. I do ge a very strong feeling that Badger is a boy though. I have from the start. You know with some people you just don't know, but with you I just feel that Charlie has sent a little bro! xxxxxxxxx

AFM - I always pictured myself with a boy and had a strong feeling that this bubs was a boy from the beginning - a few weeks ago I started focussing on trying to come up with girls names as I was worried that I would focus so much on it being a boy that if it was a girl I would be shocked - I don't want to be shocked. I would never be disappointed wth either sex but I was worried that i'd focus so much on it being a boy that I might struggle bonding with a girl. I think I've changed that now though. I've been meeting all my friends brand new baby girls (there hs been a baby girl BOOM amongst my friends) and I can now picture myself with a girl as well as being able to picture me with a boy. I'm so excited to meet my baby! xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

He keeps saying he doesn't mind ... but always refers to Badger as "he" lol


----------



## Lianne1986

Deb i understand what u mean re baby being a boy.

if i could choose i think id g for a girl, as u know i have tyler. then i have jamie-leigh but she isnt biologically mine shes actually my cousin, and i feel kinda bad sayin i would like a girl 'of my own' bcuz jamie-leigh calls me mummy and doesnt know any different.

this will be my DH's 1st baby and he would really like a girl too, having said tht i have a feeling im havin a boy. i have my 20wk scan on friday.

Until ppl know my situation they look at me in a strange way when they find out i will have 3 kids by 3 different men...even tho Jamie-Leigh isnt mine IYKWIM. 

:hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

Hoping that baby cooperates tomorrow and I will know if we are on team pink or blue!

Here is a bump pic that I took on Friday when I was 17+6
 



Attached Files:







SNC00534.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## debgreasby

Nice bump! x


----------



## Vickieh1981

I had some slight bleeding last night and then this morning I had pains every few minutes so I rang the hospital and they asked me to come into labour ward.

They did a speculum and could see blood around my cervix but I can't actually see any bleeding anymore. They wrote in my notes ? small abruption due to history. Then they crossed that out because they are happy it's nothing serious like that which is good.

They think the pains were caused by a minor urine infection so I am to drink a lot (water obviously lol)

Was very weird being on labour ward and seeing all the resus table and the cots.

Here is my 19 week bump pic


----------



## Minimin

Nice bumps ladies!
I also had some brown discharge this weekend. I wonder if this is something normal a this stage Vickie? It seems to have resided atm. I didnt call anyone :( but maybe I should and get it on record?
EPD- what time is your gender scan tomorrow?


----------



## debgreasby

Glad it turned out to be nothin serious Vickie. Bump looking good!


----------



## Megg33k

Honestly, for no specific reason, I feel like I've lost one of each... felt the first would have been a girl and the second would have been a boy. The way I look at it though... I feel my baby's soul will always be my baby's soul... Its only the physical bodies I've lost, and we're just waiting for a healthy male or female body to house that soul!


----------



## EpdTTC

Min-I think brown discharge can be normal because the cervix is so sensitve right now and then I think if it bleeds just a little that sometimes it takes a while for it to make its way out and its brown by then. My scan tomorrow is at 1:30pm Ohio time. I will try to update as soon as I get home!

Vickie-That must have been very scary! So glad all is okay!


----------



## braijackava

First physical therapy appt tomorrow. Hopefully it gives me some relief


----------



## jenny25

morning everyone sorry not been about much over the weekend with my birthday on sat then aarrons knee swelt up to be honest im still like argh im freaking out that this doctor im seeing on wed the one i seen last week wont refer me to the doctor i want to see , i know i need to go about it as in a 2nd opinion and i cant be refused for that can i specify what doctor i want too see ? have a look at this link girls this is the place i want to go https://referrals.kch.nhs.uk/directory/womens-services/harris-birthright-research-centre/

if you go down and look under clinics it clearly states what they can do its only 2 days until next scan i will be 14 weeks by then and i have realised i have also moved up a box too on my ticker x


----------



## Tulip

I think for a major abnormality they have to refer you to a tertiary obstetric centre, of which Kings is one - they were going to refer us to Kings for a second opinion on Ruby's condition if we demanded one, so I would assume it's the tertiary centre for the south-east. Hope that you can get to see the Prof, or at least one of his minions xxx


----------



## jenny25

Hun can i ask what was wrong with her x


----------



## Tulip

Of course - she had a neural tube defect, where the spinal column didn't close properly. At the bottom end it results in spina bifida but at the top end, where Roo had it, it's called Acrania. The top and back of her skull didn't form, so the amniotic fluid was attacking her brain. We didn't need a second opinion - watching her have seizure after seizure on the ultrasound told us all we needed to know...


----------



## jenny25

awww hun i am so so so sorry i really have no idea hun i wanna give you a big hug x


----------



## debgreasby

Morning ... 1 more sleep till my scan!


----------



## Tulip

jenny25 said:


> awww hun i am so so so sorry i really have no idea hun i wanna give you a big hug x

It's OK hon - she was sent to us and taken from us for a reason xxx

One more sleep Deb - yay! xx


----------



## Minimin

Good luck Jenny! I would call directly and explain you want to see that Prof. You could say you have been recommended by friends/family. I used to work at KCL- the research facility and we were also referred there for our recurrent MC stuff earlier this summer. They can be really helpful and kind. I hope you get your prof!

Epd- thanks hun- It has stopped now- I wonder if it can be cos DH and I BD a while back- then it would be coming back as brown! Thanks babe- all good so far so I am not panicking. I just cant wait until next week for my 20w scan. I may actually start believing.

Debs- good luck for tomorrow!

Hope you are all doing well xxxxx


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Minimin,

I'm exactly the same can't wait for my scan next week, when is yours..? Mine is on weds at 9:30.... can't come quick enough for me!

Keep having this horrid dreams that I'm bleeding, and a couple of them Fatty has been in the toilet, alive and breathing, but still in the toilet.... bizarre...!!!!!

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

You haven't been watching " i didn't know i was pregnant " have you??? those Dreams are horrible :(


----------



## prgirl_cesca

That show in insane Debs! The girl who gave birth in the bath on her birthday when she already had two kids was mad!

I'm back at work today after two weeks off. It's nice because now everyone knows we're pregnant but of course my MS decides to rear its ugly head before work so I was late! 

I'm also FUMING as turns out my manager told one of the assistant managers (who I don't want to know my business at all) I was pregnant ages ago. Not happy at all.


----------



## Lianne1986

Jenny cant u just ring up and ask for an appointment? explain ur situation. worth try i guess x

good luck for scan 2moro debs.

:hugs: for Tulip

good luck to everyone who has scans and appointments this week.

:happydance: im 20 weeks 2day. 20 down 20 to go!!! (if i go tht far tyler was 8wks 
early)

i have my 20wk can on friday :)


----------



## Chimpette

I have watched it before, but not lately.... 

I think it's my mind because I still am on knicker watch, I just can't help myself, I prepare for the worse everytime I go to the toilet... which is propbably why I'm dreaming of things like that....:o(

xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Of course - she had a neural tube defect, where the spinal column didn't close properly. At the bottom end it results in spina bifida but at the top end, where Roo had it, it's called Acrania. The top and back of her skull didn't form, so the amniotic fluid was attacking her brain. We didn't need a second opinion - watching her have seizure after seizure on the ultrasound told us all we needed to know...

It always makes me so sad thinking of her like that. I am glad she is at peace now (I hope you know what I mean by that)



debgreasby said:


> Morning ... 1 more sleep till my scan!

You have no idea how excited I am by that



Chimpette said:


> Hi Minimin,
> 
> I'm exactly the same can't wait for my scan next week, when is yours..? Mine is on weds at 9:30.... can't come quick enough for me!
> 
> Keep having this horrid dreams that I'm bleeding, and a couple of them Fatty has been in the toilet, alive and breathing, but still in the toilet.... bizarre...!!!!!
> 
> xxx

Grrrr those dreams suck. I had one the other day that I delivered her now - she was alive and they rushed her off to treat her (which they wouldn't at 19 weeks and at Frimley they won't take them under 28 weeks) but by the time I got up there she had gone. It was so horrid.



Lianne1986 said:


> Jenny cant u just ring up and ask for an appointment? explain ur situation. worth try i guess x
> 
> good luck for scan 2moro debs.
> 
> :hugs: for Tulip
> 
> good luck to everyone who has scans and appointments this week.
> 
> :happydance: im 20 weeks 2day. 20 down 20 to go!!! (if i go tht far tyler was 8wks
> early)
> 
> i have my 20wk can on friday :)

You are the same as me - wondering how far you will go. Jess was 35 weeks and Maff 34 weeks so I keep thinking I might not have more than 14.5 weeks to go. Thats quite scary


----------



## jenny25

well i have an appointment too see him at his private clinic on wed 12.30 so i have had to change my scan time from 10.30 to 9am at my hospital they have asked me to email them the scan reports and scan pictures so it can be passed to him i cant wait to see him !!! the only thing is now we are paying 200 for this appointment im dreading to know what or how much the surgery will cost i dont know if the fetal medicine foundation would pay for this or not x


----------



## Lianne1986

jenny25 said:


> well i have an appointment too see him at his private clinic on wed 12.30 so i have had to change my scan time from 10.30 to 9am at my hospital they have asked me to email them the scan reports and scan pictures so it can be passed to him i cant wait to see him !!! the only thing is now we are paying 200 for this appointment im dreading to know what or how much the surgery will cost i dont know if the fetal medicine foundation would pay for this or not x

glad u have an appointment so soon! i'll be thinking of u. :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

Vickieh1981 said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> Jenny cant u just ring up and ask for an appointment? explain ur situation. worth try i guess x
> 
> good luck for scan 2moro debs.
> 
> :hugs: for Tulip
> 
> good luck to everyone who has scans and appointments this week.
> 
> :happydance: im 20 weeks 2day. 20 down 20 to go!!! (if i go tht far tyler was 8wks
> early)
> 
> i have my 20wk can on friday :)
> 
> You are the same as me - wondering how far you will go. Jess was 35 weeks and Maff 34 weeks so I keep thinking I might not have more than 14.5 weeks to go. Thats quite scaryClick to expand...

oh my gosh thinking of it like tht i cold only have 12 weeks left EEEKKK!!!

if u dnt mind me asking how come ur little ones were born early x

:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

you girls are like me paul was 24+3 and aarron was 37+3 i wonder what will happen now x


----------



## Vickieh1981

jenny25 said:


> well i have an appointment too see him at his private clinic on wed 12.30 so i have had to change my scan time from 10.30 to 9am at my hospital they have asked me to email them the scan reports and scan pictures so it can be passed to him i cant wait to see him !!! the only thing is now we are paying 200 for this appointment im dreading to know what or how much the surgery will cost i dont know if the fetal medicine foundation would pay for this or not x

I would like to think that if you have an appt with him and he agrees that he can treat Jamie that the NHS can refer you and get it done that way no?



Lianne1986 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> Jenny cant u just ring up and ask for an appointment? explain ur situation. worth try i guess x
> 
> good luck for scan 2moro debs.
> 
> :hugs: for Tulip
> 
> good luck to everyone who has scans and appointments this week.
> 
> :happydance: im 20 weeks 2day. 20 down 20 to go!!! (if i go tht far tyler was 8wks
> early)
> 
> i have my 20wk can on friday :)
> 
> You are the same as me - wondering how far you will go. Jess was 35 weeks and Maff 34 weeks so I keep thinking I might not have more than 14.5 weeks to go. Thats quite scaryClick to expand...
> 
> oh my gosh thinking of it like tht i cold only have 12 weeks left EEEKKK!!!
> 
> if u dnt mind me asking how come ur little ones were born early x
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Scary stuff. I spent 12 weeks in and out of hospital bleeding heavily. I had partial abruptions so about a third of the placenta had detached. In the end they decided babies would be better out rather than risking a full abruption so they induced.

What about you?



jenny25 said:


> you girls are like me paul was 24+3 and aarron was 37+3 i wonder what will happen now x

It's weird when your babies have been early to wonder what will happen next time xx


----------



## Tulip

Oh that's great news Jen I hope he can come up with a plan of action for Jamie xx

Happy halfway Lianne! Eeek! xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

Chimpette said:


> I have watched it before, but not lately....
> 
> I think it's my mind because I still am on knicker watch, I just can't help myself, I prepare for the worse everytime I go to the toilet... which is propbably why I'm dreaming of things like that....:o(
> 
> xx

glad i'm not alone still being on knicker watch... i think i will be untill 24 weeks...
but who am i kidding, i'll probably go much longer...although i hope i slowly forget



jenny25 said:


> well i have an appointment too see him at his private clinic on wed 12.30 so i have had to change my scan time from 10.30 to 9am at my hospital they have asked me to email them the scan reports and scan pictures so it can be passed to him i cant wait to see him !!! the only thing is now we are paying 200 for this appointment im dreading to know what or how much the surgery will cost i dont know if the fetal medicine foundation would pay for this or not x

oooh that's so soon, i'm so so pleased for you!
2nd opinions cost alot of money, true, but it's money well spent, you need to know what's going on exactly and what they can do for you and Jamie (assuming you're sticking with the name?).


----------



## Tulip

Tibs I'm still on knickerwatch :haha:


----------



## Firedancer41

Happy birthday, Jenny! If you are old at 27, what does that make ME at 37?? :haha:

Nice bump pics ladies! 

About the mixed feelings of gender during subsequent pregnancies, I think that's normal. I lost my only son; I have 3 girls and for a long time have always gotten comments like, "Gonna try for that boy? Wow, all girls? Never got that boy, eh?" And I REALLY don't want to have to deal with those questions, which now carry unintended pain and hurt, for the rest of my life. So yes, I am hoping and praying "Baby March" is a boy, though I don't tell people that-unless you've experienced a loss, you just can't understand.
Today is my 20 week scan (so excited!!) but we have never found out the sex, and will not today. I think it's better this way, and I do know that girl or boy, this baby is so wanted and so loved, so I will gladly take what God gives us.


----------



## jenny25

well we are sticking with Jamie , if the full karyotype comes back that its a girl then we will have to think lol im going on what the doc said on wed that this problem occurs in boys and i have had 2 boys so far the full results should be in by friday they say it takes about 10 days from when the test was done so fingers crossed i can give an official result on friday x


----------



## Lianne1986

Vickieh1981 said:


> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> You are the same as me - wondering how far you will go. Jess was 35 weeks and Maff 34 weeks so I keep thinking I might not have more than 14.5 weeks to go. Thats quite scary
> 
> oh my gosh thinking of it like tht i cold only have 12 weeks left EEEKKK!!!
> 
> if u dnt mind me asking how come ur little ones were born early x
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Scary stuff. I spent 12 weeks in and out of hospital bleeding heavily. I had partial abruptions so about a third of the placenta had detached. In the end they decided babies would be better out rather than risking a full abruption so they induced.

What about you?[/QUOTE]

My dates were a bit mixed up, he wasnt measuring 20wks at my scan. he wa smeasuring 16. so they thought he was due end of january. i thought he was due xmas day. 

he came 28th nov.

so lets say he was due end of jan. at 30 wks i had what was like the 'show' went into hospital until i stopped bleeding, they gave me 2 lots of steroids too.
2 weeks later i wet to hospital with bad back ache and was 4cm dilated.

his lungs wasnt developed properly etc spent 3weeks in SCBU. and have had a long run of bad luck with his health since. :(


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Firedancer41 said:


> Happy birthday, Jenny! If you are old at 27, what does that make ME at 37?? :haha:

You're still a youngster ! I'll be 39 next Friday :sad2:, I'll be 39 1/2 when baby is born.

:hugs:Jen - keeping my fingers crossed for you on Wednesday.

AFM I had my 12 week scan this morning and have been put forward - new due date is 22nd April. Baby stayed face down throughout the scan (very antisocial !) so made the NT measurement difficult but the sonographer managed to do it eventually and it came out at 1.2mm, just got to wait for blood results now. 

My pic is disappointing - will upload later, but believe me there's no prospect of nub guesses !!

Next scan 9th December.


----------



## Vickieh1981

So do you think he was 34 weeks or 30?


----------



## debgreasby

Great stuff Mrmojo x


----------



## tinybutterfly

Tulip said:


> Tibs I'm still on knickerwatch :haha:

i think, from 30 weeks on it can be called plugwatch lol


----------



## EpdTTC

Girls-I am still on knickerwatch too! Every time I go to the loo-(I am starting to talk like I'm from the UK now!) I check my undies and my tp! It's crazy. I was just having a talk with myself about this yesterday-like, ok, it is time to stop this!! 

Good luck for your gender scan tomorrow Deb! :happydance:You must be so excited. Mine is in a little over 2 hours! I hope baby cooperates today.

Happy 20 weeks Lianne! So exciting!

Jenny-So glad you were able to get an appointment so soon. I will be watching for your update.

It is encouraging that some of you gals are older than me (I'm 35) because this will be my first for keeps baby and if all goes well, I would like to try to have one more. You gals give me hope that this will be possible in my late 30's. Thank you! :flower:

AFM-I had a nice weekend. My good friend (Dawn) came to visit me. At first I was dreading having a house guest because I just feel so boring and lazy right now, not my usual hostess self, but it turned out great. My friend is very self sufficient and low maintenance so it was not stressful at all. It was actually very therapeutic! Dawn is also a mental health counselor like me and I think talking to her helped me to relax a little. She has three kids (20, 15, and 11) and she had two miscarriages, one between her first and second and one between her second and third. Knowing she had two losses (which I never knew before) but three healthy kids gave me a new perspective. She also loved being pregnant and said she was never anxious or worried while pregnant, even after her losses. I found that amazing. 

Also, three years ago at the age of 37, she was a surrogate for her (now ex) husband's sister. She gave birth to TRIPLETS for her (bless her soul) and she says she would do it again! So, she has a lot of experience with pregnancy and talking to her was so comforting and wonderful. I really needed that! None of my friends have kids so my chances to talk about pregnancy and my fears (aside from with you lovely ladies of course) are very limited. 

I am going to try very hard to worry less and just try to believe that everything will be ok. I am trying to tell myself that if something bad is going to happen, it is going to happen and no amount of worrying is going to stop it. It's not like it would hurt any less because I worried so much. I have also been hearing a lot lately on the news and such about how anxiety and stress is so bad for pregnant women-I guess it can actually cut off the blood supply to the baby. I think hearing that is helping me to chill out. So, that is my epiphany for now. I know that a couple of weeks ago I thought I was going to freak out. I am happy to say that I am feeling calmer girls and I hope this feeling stays. Hugs all around. :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

Vickieh1981 said:


> So do you think he was 34 weeks or 30?

i think it could be 32 weeks and so does my conultant but he was a healthy 5lbs 5oz.


----------



## mislaww

Morning ladies. 

Hope you're all well - hugs to you with extra nerves today, and especially for Jenny. So glad you were able to get an appointment.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Got my letter through from the hospital and my risk of Down's has come back at 1 in 25,000 or something.

I'm confused though it didn't test for anything else. I did wonder why she said "oh you're here for the down's test, yes?" and I wanted to say "erm, among other things!" but she obviously said that because they don't test for anything else!

Hopefully everything will be ok now.


----------



## lightweight

Mrmojo1971 said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> Happy birthday, Jenny! If you are old at 27, what does that make ME at 37?? :haha:
> 
> You're still a youngster ! I'll be 39 next Friday :sad2:, I'll be 39 1/2 when baby is born.Click to expand...

and I'm 40 next Saturday! (so will be 40 1/2 when baby is due!) I said to DH the other day - I don't think I ever expected to be celebrating my 40th birthday - pregnant with my first child!


----------



## debgreasby

prgirl_cesca said:


> Got my letter through from the hospital and my risk of Down's has come back at 1 in 25,000 or something.
> 
> I'm confused though it didn't test for anything else. I did wonder why she said "oh you're here for the down's test, yes?" and I wanted to say "erm, among other things!" but she obviously said that because they don't test for anything else!
> 
> Hopefully everything will be ok now.

It does test for other things but the only routinely give out the Downs numbers x


----------



## Beadette

Yes Cesca, I think because Downs is the most common of the chromosomal abnormalities they tend to focus on those results but had they have any reason to believe bubs could have any other abnormality (some of the markers are similar to downs, so they would be picked up) they would have certainly told you and done more tests I expect x x x x


----------



## Beadette

Jenny, I'm so glad you got an apointment with this chap! xxx hugs to you

To all the others with scans this week - yipee and good luck x

Vickie and Min - bet you were frightened - glad it was nothing to worry about!

Lots of love to all x x x x


----------



## EpdTTC

So...I had a gender scan again today and it looks like I am on team :pink:

Baby took a while to cooperate-had her knees bent, but then straightened out her legs and we got some pretty good looks. I am attaching two pics, one is a shot of her little hand :cloud9: and the other is a shot of her girl bits. You can see three little white lines which is supposed to be a girl (they say it looks like a little hamburger). For boys, you see a little turtle head. So here's to hoping they got it right!
 



Attached Files:







SNC00550.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 8









SNC00552.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Firedancer41

Just popping in to update-my scan went well. I have refused any extra testing, but the U/S nurse said looking at all the *soft markers* for Downs, everything looks good and normal. I am still measuring a week behind, which I was for the 8 wk. scan, and of course due to charting I know that that is spot on, so dr. may move my due date back-we'll have to see in 2 weeks when I see him next.
Will post pics in my journal tomorrow.
Hope everyone had a good positive day!!


----------



## Tulip

Glad scans went well Lisa and Erin! Congrats on team :pink: Erin! I shall do you a new ticker.

Will go back now and do all the other updates. Hubby's gone back to work today, thank goodness, so I have more opportunity to sit on the computer. He just will not sit still when he's home, it makes me nervous!


----------



## Tulip

Good luck to Pippa and Deb for scans today :)

Christina, how was your physio? xx


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats on team Pink Erin x

Glad your scan went well Firedancer :)

I'm 17 weeks today! Yippeeeeeee! Also, gender scan tonight at 7.30pm :wacko: Did NOT sleep well last night lol


----------



## lovehearts

Glad scans went well yesterday.

Hope the gender scan goes well tonight debs :)

Hope everyone else is ok

Xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

a symptomless day... still felt the melon-sensation when i got up
but haven't had anything for the past hour, no nausea, no pain, no nothing
*bit paranoid*
make me puke baby!


----------



## Beadette

17 weeks Deb!!!! Yeah baby!!

Lots if blue dust for gender scan tonight! Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

13 weeks today!!! Yay for being put forward on my scan!!


----------



## jenny25

good luck for the scans today girls :D

well i have been doing some research and i came across this and this describes jamie's condition down to a t have a look https://www.mombaby.org/index.php?c=1&s=25&p=110


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ that's good isn't it, the problem can get solved on it's own before he's born or within his 1st year!


16 days untill my next scan... somebody knock me in a coma, all i can think of now is that i might have a mmc (bc i'm not feeling sick today) and i've just read too much about it.
why oh why am i such a doomthinker!!! grrrrrr


----------



## Lianne1986

im sending debs lots of blue dust 2day :) 

Jenny tht sounds promising doesnt it? :hugs:

good luck to anyone else who has scans or appointments today x


----------



## tinybutterfly

com'oooon baby badger... legs open, show us what you've got!!! :D


----------



## jenny25

yeah it does :D , but you will never guess what , you know how im going to see that prof tomorrow after my appointment at the hospital well , i was speaking to maureen the midwife that works with the fetal med dep and turns out the doctor who i seen last wed that done the scan she works with the prof on a thurs at kings college hospital how about that eh i dont know what too think now if she works with him maybe she is right about jamie ? x


----------



## Lianne1986

jenny25 said:


> yeah it does :D , but you will never guess what , you know how im going to see that prof tomorrow after my appointment at the hospital well , i was speaking to maureen the midwife that works with the fetal med dep and turns out the doctor who i seen last wed that done the scan she works with the prof on a thurs at kings college hospital how about that eh i dont know what too think now if she works with him maybe she is right about jamie ? x

u mean u think she got the diagnosis right?


----------



## Vickieh1981

jenny25 said:


> good luck for the scans today girls :D
> 
> well i have been doing some research and i came across this and this describes jamie's condition down to a t have a look https://www.mombaby.org/index.php?c=1&s=25&p=110

That looks really positive doesn't it?



tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ that's good isn't it, the problem can get solved on it's own before he's born or within his 1st year!
> 
> 
> 16 days untill my next scan... somebody knock me in a coma, all i can think of now is that i might have a mmc (bc i'm not feeling sick today) and i've just read too much about it.
> why oh why am i such a doomthinker!!! grrrrrr

I start to feel better after about 9 weeks or so with all of mine. I am sure baby is fine.



jenny25 said:


> yeah it does :D , but you will never guess what , you know how im going to see that prof tomorrow after my appointment at the hospital well , i was speaking to maureen the midwife that works with the fetal med dep and turns out the doctor who i seen last wed that done the scan she works with the prof on a thurs at kings college hospital how about that eh i dont know what too think now if she works with him maybe she is right about jamie ? x

That's nice in a way though that your care will all be tied in. What did she initially say? Wasn't it all dependent on the CVS results which came back good right?


----------



## tinybutterfly

tinybutterfly said:


> make me puke baby!

thankyou baby

lol


----------



## EpdTTC

Tibs-I remember when my symptoms started to ebb and flow, it scared me to death. I was afraid of a mmc too. I just think we are too well informed of all of the possibilities. I'm sure things are just fine. The ups and downs of symptoms are to be expected.

Good luck for gender scan tonight Deb. I hope that you get the news you want!

Jenny-If that is what Jamie has than it sounds like it is very treatable. I'm confused about your worry about the midwife and doc she knows. Didn't the CVS results come back ruling out Downs, Trisomy 13 & 18? I'm still hoping that whatever baby Jamie has is treatable. Please keep us posted on your appointment tomorrow.

Hugs to any other girls with scans today!


----------



## jenny25

i suppose she works with him but isnt trained by him or could be him im not going to think about it anymore tomorrow , so i looked at the tube times its gonna take 50 min to get to regents park from where i am so im gonna come back home before we leave to go their cause they asked me to call at 11am to find out how long the delay is cause they usually run late and i dont wanna sit up their for hours x


----------



## braijackava

Physical therapy was ok. Kinda funny. The guy had the same name as my hubby, and all he did was rub my nerve in my butt that hurts and gave me some stretches to do. But now my back hurts worse than before? 18 weeks today! Woohoo! I have an appt with my OB today. Not very excited, since I know they wont do much. 2 weeks until scan though!


----------



## mislaww

Morning ladies. 

Good luck on your scan, Deb!

TB - should I hope you get sick? Please don't worry - a day off from MS just means you have a break!

Christina - weird to have another dude rub your ass! Congrats on 18 weeks. Hope your back feels better. Mine's getting rather sore too...

Jenny - that sounds pretty positive. I wouldn't worry too much about what the midwife said (whatever it is she said) because this diagnosis sounds more in the realm of specialist doctor anyway. Fingers crossed for more good news.

As for me - the work day is just half over and it's been a bitch. 45 minutes waiting outside in the cold while a fire alarm went off at the courthouse, then another hour waiting, then a bit of a lashing from the judge. All the while I'm nauseous and the smell of some lady's perfume is making it worse. I've been dreading this for a month, it's wonderful to get it over with, though! But now I'm ready to go home. 

Also, my candidate won in the Mayoral election yesterday! I can't believe this red-neck uber conservative city elected a person of the Islamic faith Yay!

Have a lovely day/evening!


----------



## braijackava

Doctor cancelled my appt today. I guess she had an emergency surgery to go to. I was a bit confused though, because she told me whoever is on call does births/surgeries? Oh well, I am sure this lady needs her way more than me now. Going in tomorrow, but have to see a different doctor.


----------



## tinybutterfly

mislaww said:


> TB - should I hope you get sick? Please don't worry - a day off from MS just means you have a break!

i puked hours later... i was so happy
*silly*


----------



## mislaww

^^ Ha ha TB! I do hope it goes away soon, though!


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls, sorry i've not been responding to you all individually - i've just been so busy and mostly on the iphone so its hard - but I have been checking up on you all!

Congrats on all the great scans and hugs to all of you!

Jenny - I will be thinking about you at your appointment tomorrow - I hope its great news for you x x x x


----------



## debgreasby

Baby Badger is a girl!! The 2D pics aren't fab, but here she is in 3D :)
 



Attached Files:







DEBBIE_5.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Tulip

Bloody hell Deb she looks like Jas already! Hope you're not too disappointed. How's Paul? xxx


----------



## debgreasby

He's grinning lol. We just HAD to go and buy some pink (Asda has feck all :( )

I'm ok... it's just taking a bit of getting used to... but i couldn't help but fall in love with her.

Let the name negotiations begin .... so far it's looking like Jasmine 2 ;) hehehe

I agree too Nik, she does look like Jas - god help us!


----------



## debgreasby

2D shot - like i said, not fabulous :( And newly purchased pinkness!
 



Attached Files:







DEBBIE_10.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 7









Pinkness.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww :pink: :)xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Congratulations on team pink! Hope you get used to the idea soon xxxxx


----------



## MissMaternal

wow Debs YAY for team :pink:!!!

Lovely 3d scan looks great - the first thing i thought when i saw it is how much like Jasmine she looks!!!!! Congrats hun xxx


----------



## debgreasby

More pics in my Journal (link in sig)


----------



## mislaww

Congrats Deb! I'm sure it won't take any time to get used to team pink, especially when she's already so cute!


----------



## MissMaternal

I'm jealous of all you girls finding out the sex already!! I want my gender scan NOW!!!!

Still can't pick up heartbeat on the doppler... :shrug:

Really hope baby is ok and that it's just too early. I keep hearing lots of whooshing/interference around the front when im using it, so maybe i have a funny positioned placenta?? Lol, i don't know...It's so frustrating!!


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

(Congratulations Deb!) I want to know what we're having too! My brother and sil are waiting until their main event to find out, and I don't know how they can stand it. Hopefully next month our l'il coffeebean won't be feeling shy. We're in sweet, sweet lemon land today! :cloud9: 14 weeks! And very happy about adding another week to the pile. 

What I'm not so happy about is after trying to book an appointment with the babydoc who was to take over for my GP at 20 weeks... (I love love love her, she delivered Isak 5 years ago) - her secretary said she's too busy to take any new patients... I tried to tell her I'm *not* new, and there's already been blood/ultrasound paperwork sent over, but it went in one ear and out the other. Hoping I can wrangle something somehow... 

We told my parents last weekend... over dinner we broke out 2 bottles of sparkling unboozy vino (one for my brother and wife) and had made a cute card with the ultrasound, they're SO thrilled... my mom got all squealy-happy. I think we made the right decision to wait until now to tell. Plus they were out of town and we wanted to do it face to face. 

I'm loving the feel of wee butterfly tickles inside... :happydance:
Happy Tuesday, everyone... good luck with all the scans and appointments that are coming up!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Tulip said:


> Bloody hell Deb she looks like Jas already!

that was exactly what i was thinking!!!
amazing that they already look SO much alike!!! just wow!

congratulations Deb (((hugs)))


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats on team pink Deb. I know it wasn't your first pikc but I know you will love her all the same!


----------



## Tulip

Sarah, whooshing sounds like placenta, interference on mine is usually baby kicking :) Next time you have a scan ask them to tell you where the placenta is :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

awww debs she is lush sorry i couldnt get on last night paul had the laptop hugs xxxxxx

good luck for anyone who has appointments today 

i didnt sleep great woke up and puked only cause my stomache is in knots and my anxiety is way high im keeping positive thoughts regardless of the outcome today im still not terminating the pregnancy i believe god has maped out a plan for us and its in his hands what he does with jamie i will be coming home before i go to harley st so i can update from their and i will try get pics too he is still here and kicking though he was further back so it took me longer to find him xxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

Congrats on being team pink debs! 

Wishing you all the luck in th world today jen.

Miss maternal, I struggled to find hb sometimes, took me a couple of mins even last night. I bet bubs s just hiding in the back!

Hi to everyone else!

Afm the dr confirmed that I have SPD so will be referred to specialist physio etc. Hope that helps with thepain but as long as it doesn't affect the baby I don't mind!


----------



## debgreasby

UPDATE FROM VICKIE ... she text me last night to say she had been admitted to the hospital.. she has been having pains for a few days now so wanted to get checked out due to her history. She said she should be home today hopefully.

Jenny, will be thinking of you today xxx


----------



## Tulip

Hope you're OK Vick!

Jenny, best of luck sweetie xx

Good luck also to Leanne (FierceAngel) for her scan today xx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Congrats Debs - she does look so like her big sister !

Vickie - hope it's nothing to worry about and you are back home soon. 

Good luck today Jenny and Leanne !

:hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

good luck Jen!!! you're seeing the doc...right now yay!

vickie, sending all-well vibes to youuuu


have a great scan fiereangel!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Good luck today Jenny.

Hope it's nothing to worry about vickie xx


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats on being on team pink debs. she really does like her sister too :)

good luck for today jen.

big :hugs: vickie x

good luck to everyone else who has scans or appointments today.

2 more sleeps until my scan :)


----------



## debgreasby

Put a 3d pic of Jas in my Journal so you can compare lol


----------



## Lianne1986

oh my gosh deb i really do think they look alike.baby badger looks like jasmin does in ur ur avatar pic!


----------



## debgreasby

UPDATING FOR JENNY ....

she's had the repeat scan, and it's not good news... Jamie's bladder has almost doubled in size and is pushing into the chest cavity causing pressure to the heart. She has made the decision to let him go, she doesn't want him to suffer.

Understandably, she's taking a break from here till she feels up to posting. ALSO COULD YOU PLEASE NOT MENTION ANYTHING ON FACEBOOK. Jenny wants to keep her decision private to avoid further criticism and having to explain to people who really don't understand.

I'm sure you will all join me in sending her hugest :hug: .. it's been a huge rollercoaster week for her and her family.


----------



## Lianne1986

oh no poor Jenny!!!

i am definatly sending her big :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Am so sorry for Jenny and Paul :cry: this has been such an awful couple of weeks for them and I really hoped that it would be good news for them today. Sending them both hugest :hugs: right now.


----------



## mushmouth

:hugs: so so sorry hun


----------



## prgirl_cesca

What a rollercoaster of emotions. Poor jenny, my heart breaks for her.

If you're reading this jenny it will happen in the future for you and everything will be perfect. All my love xxxxxxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

So sorry jen xx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Jenny - So sorry that you've had to make this brave but heartbreaking decision :hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

So very sorry Jenny. You are a good mommy.


----------



## Tulip

So sorry Jenny sweetheart. You've done everything for him that you could. And he could ask for no more than to be spared further suffering by his loving mummy and daddy.

All my love xxxx


----------



## mislaww

All my love to Jenny, Paul and little Jamie. :hugs: 

I am so sorry.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Wow alot to catch up on.....proper catch up later

Jenny im so sorry :hugs:, i can only imagine how you feel :cry:.

Congrats on team pink deb :flower:

14 weeks today, and just over 2 weeks till gender scan. Had a nice few days away up north x


----------



## fluffyblue

Oh thanks for updating Deb just looked on FB for a update - my heart goes out to them both for such a brave decision xxx


----------



## Beadette

I'm sending massive hugs to Jenny, Paul and Aaron right now. What an awful time they have been through and are still going through. I would have done the same thing. You've made the est decision for your baby because you are his mummy. Lots of love to you xxxxxx


----------



## Firedancer41

Jenny, I just don't know what to say-my heart breaks for you. I echo what other ladies have said-you are a phenomenal mother who is selflesslessly doing what is best for her child. He knows of your love-please know that.


----------



## debgreasby

Lisa - how was your scan?

UPDATE FROM Vickie ... she's still in the hospital, they keeping her again tonight and she's being scanned in the morning.


----------



## mislaww

Lisa, what a great new avatar. Is that a new pic? I don't think I've seen it before. It's adorable.


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh *Jenny*, not the update i was hoping for...obviously
i'm so sorry you had to make this heartbreaking decision, but you have done the best for him,
he couldn't have wished for a better mommy!


----------



## Bittersweet

oh poor jenny :hugs: to her and her family! heart breaks for her it really does floaty kisses to Jamie.

Vickie i hope your okay :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

debgreasby said:


> Lisa - how was your scan?




mislaww said:


> Lisa, what a great new avatar. Is that a new pic? I don't think I've seen it before. It's adorable.

Yes, I had my scan on Monday and all went very well-so relieved! I have refused all the extra testing that they recommend due to my being 37...There are certain characteristics of the fingers, toes, and nose that can sometimes indicate Downs...they call these *soft markers*; the U/S tech saw nothing out of the ordinary, and dr. said all looked well. I am dating a week behind, which I did at my 8 wk scan, and I know from charting my BBT that I am indeed a week behind, having ovulated on CD21. So, they said they would put my due date back to 3/10, but only my OB can officially change it. It's something I'll have to discuss at my next appt., and though it sounds inconsequential, I am a c-section that would be scheduled for 39 weeks, and if I'm in actuality a week behind, I dont' want them scheduling it for what would be in essence week 38.


----------



## mislaww

A week doesn't sound inconsequential at all! Given how much info you have about being a week "behind", I'm sure your OB will take this into consideration. Glad it went so well. Again, "it" is adorable!


----------



## MissMaternal

Oh my gosh, i am so sorry to read about Jenny :( I really hoped the best for her and little Jamie, but Jenny you have done what is right, and as his mother that's all you can do. I really feel for you hun, was really hoping for good news for you. Take care of yourself xx

Vickie i really hope everything is ok...will be looking on here for updates xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Vickie-I am thinking of you and hoping that you and your baby girl are doing ok.


----------



## jenny25

thank you for all your kind wishes it means alot too me thank you for your support for us i dont know what i would have done with out you guys you do make me feel loved ,

i know i shouldnt have checked i listen to his heart last night i could tell it was starting to have an effect and this morning his heart has now stopped im glad he is not suffering no more and that he is out of pain i just need to get through tomorrow which i am scared about i dont know what to expect pain wise or how long it will take but i will keep debbie updated as she has been my rock through this and i think i would of taken a nervous break down if it wasnt for her support at the end of the phone , debbie i want to thank you and im sorry if this has brought back alot of pain to you x


----------



## Tulip

:hug:
Have been thinking about you all night darling. I would also like to thank Deb for looking after you better than the rest of us could hope to. We'll be with you in spirit tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

:hugs: jenny will be thinking of you and paul x


----------



## debgreasby

Jenny, I only wish i hadn't had to support you :( I wish thing had turned out differently for you and Paul. I'm here for you when you need me hunni x


----------



## Beadette

Jenny you are in my thoughts today darling! Rest In Peace little Jamiexxxxxx


----------



## Minimin

You are in my thoughts Jennie, Paul and Jamie. Jenny I hope tomorrow goes as well as can be. We are all still here to help you and listen to you so please dont feel you cant come back here. Lots of love Min x


----------



## vickyd

Jenny so sorry for you and Paul...You are in my thoughts...

Vickie hope everything is ok hun


----------



## gerryalton

Jenny you are in my thoughts..I hope tomorrow goes as well as can be and no need of thanks jenny...


----------



## jenny25

thank you all , you wont get rid of me that easily i will be here with everyone as i feel at home here and i will try and share my next journey with you all but i feel that i have made alot of friends here and i love you guys to bits thank you x


----------



## debgreasby

Vickie is still waiting for her scan :coffee:


----------



## Lianne1986

big huge hugs to jen x

thanks for updatin us about vickie deb, hope she gets her scan soon x


----------



## MissMaternal

You will be in my thoughts Jenny xxxxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Hey Nik.. i need a new ticker ;)


----------



## Lianne1986

ohh i will need a new one 2moro - hope my baby is a :flasher: :haha:


----------



## Tulip

debgreasby said:


> Hey Nik.. i need a new ticker ;)

:dohh: I knew there was something! Will have a big tidy up in the morning if that's OK xx


----------



## debgreasby

hmmm... ok, i will let you do it tomorrow .. haha no rush hunni x


----------



## roonsma

Hi ladies, 

Jenn, i'm so sorry hun-i'm gutted for you, your in my thoughts today.x

Vickie, hoping all is ok with you hun x

I've not been around as i've been in hospital with a dose of pneumonia, i'm feeling better now, just got a ton of antibiotics to get through then should be fine, with Jens news it kinda makes me grateful thats all i have wrong though.

:hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Hope you are on the road to recovery Roonsma x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hope vickie is doing ok :hugs:

Roonsma :hugs: hope your feeling better. x


----------



## debgreasby

Vickie has had her scan .. they ended up making it her anomoly scan instead of doing it next monday, she just waiting to see the doc x


----------



## EpdTTC

Love and hugs Jenny. You will be in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow.

Roonsma-Sorry to hear you've been so sick hun, hope you are getting better!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thanks for letting us know deb, is everything ok with vickie then ? x


----------



## debgreasby

She said scan was fine.. baby all good... just a bit small. And she's still a she lol. Will update more when i know!


----------



## Minimin

Great news Vickie- Hope your doing better. Thanks for keeping us posted Debs.
Roonsma- sorry to hear you were not well but glad the antibiotics are working their magic!

Jennie-sending you lots of love and hugs still xxxxx


----------



## braijackava

So sorry for your loss Jenny. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## mislaww

Jenny - would love to keep up with you hunny.

I'm so very sad for you reading about your little Jamie's heart. What a good mum you are. Lots of love.


----------



## Beadette

roonsma said:


> I've not been around as i've been in hospital with a dose of pneumonia, i'm feeling better now, just got a ton of antibiotics to get through then should be fine, with Jens news it kinda makes me grateful thats all i have wrong though.
> 
> :hugs:

Hope you get well soon Roonsma x x x x x x



debgreasby said:


> She said scan was fine.. baby all good... just a bit small. And she's still a she lol. Will update more when i know!

Oh thank god Vickie and bubs are ok! Thanks for keeping us updated Deb x x 


Jenny - have been thinking about you a lot today - hugs x x x x


AFM - well I am still feeling nauseous but today is the first day it has seemed to ease a little (fingers crossed!)

Tomorrow i am 15 weeks - can't believe it!

I also got my blood results from NT scan - risk of downs is 1 in 1800.

Hugs :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Neen u can't be hitting 15 weeks already!! Everyone's pregnancy seems to be going so fast! Why does mine feel like it's going backwards??


----------



## Beadette

I think yours is going fast nd mine is dragging! LOL x x x


----------



## debgreasby

Typical!


----------



## MissMaternal

Mine soooo feels like it's dragging, especially since i got put back at my scan. It's so annoying thinking i would be nearly 16 weeks if i hadnt been put back! Feel like i'm getting left behind!! :(

Glad that everything is ok with Vickie xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Roonsma hope you are feeling better now! Poor you xx


----------



## MissMaternal

:happydance:WOOHOO i moved up a box on my ticker!!!!:happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

Go ticker!!!


----------



## jenny25

well girls today is the day i say goodbye to jamie im scared and everything i dont know what too say 

i will share his last scan photo its not that good his head is to the right im leaving in 30 min to go to the hospital
 



Attached Files:







14weekscan2.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Tulip

Sending all my love to the whole family sweetie. I've lit a candle to light the way for him. Will be holding your hand tightly xxxxxxx


----------



## Minimin

Jenny- Thinking of you today :hug: I hope it passes as painless as possible. I have lit a light this morning and will do again this evening to shine on Jamies path:hugs:
Lots of love to you and Paul.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

:hugs: Thinking of you today Jenny


----------



## Tulip

Good luck to Lianne for your scan today and to Pippa for your rescan x


----------



## Bluetomato

Thinking of you Jenny, sending hugs to you, Jamie and your family xxx


----------



## EpdTTC

Am awake early over in The States, Jenny. Sending love from this corner of the world.


----------



## Lianne1986

im back from my scan ladies.

to find out more please visit my journal, i dont feel right posting about it n here, not today with everything tht has happened to Jenny. sorry x


----------



## Beadette

Love to you Jenny! xxxxx


----------



## Firedancer41

Thinking of you and your family today, Jenny. :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

:cry: Jen, i'm thinking of you all today x

Thanks for all the well wishes, i'm feeling a little more human today.

If theres one bit of advice i can give you ladies PLEASE go and get your flu vaccinations, pregnant women are much more prone to respiritory problems if they get winter/swine flu. I had absolutely no resistance to fight this infection and even on a high dose antibiotic for 7 days it still turned to pneumonia, its scary stuff, just have a think about it for me xx

:hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

roonsma i havent been offered the flu jab x


----------



## Firedancer41

Roonsma,

Glad you're feeling better! It's scary stuff when you get sick while pregnant!! Hopefully yuou'll be back to yourself in no time!

I don't want to stir up a debate, but I do want to say that I urge people to do research on the flu vaccine before determining if you think it's right for you and your family. Personally, I never have and never will receive it myself or give it to my children. We take supplements that are clinically proven to naturally boost the body's production of interferon, which makes the body respond effectively to viral attacks. Sadly natural, pro-active approaches to wellness are not yet mainstream ideas, but there are many ways you can naturally increase your immunity without any side effects or toxins.

Learn what components are present in the vaccine, its statistics of effectiveness, the risks and side effects. This way you can make an informed decision of whether or not to receive it. I'm not saying NOT to get it (I can't make that decision for anyone but myself and family); I'm just saying to be informed before making a decision for yourself.


----------



## roonsma

Lianne1986 said:


> roonsma i havent been offered the flu jab x

I'm surprised? Ask your midwife for some information or your Doc, give your surgery a ring, the NHS guidelines recommend that all pregnant women have one so not sure why you've not been informed, at least look into it hun xx


----------



## Lianne1986

roonsma said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> roonsma i havent been offered the flu jab x
> 
> I'm surprised? Ask your midwife for some information or your Doc, give your surgery a ring, the NHS guidelines recommend that all pregnant women have one so not sure why you've not been informed, at least look into it hun xxClick to expand...

i will do :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Thinking of Jenny and Paul - hope today goes as smooth as can be expected xxxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

iv been offered the flu jab but personally i wont be having it, unlike many vaccines like MMR, BCG and so on its not been researched and tested enough for me to put full trust into it, the one thing i did like about the flu jab is its NOT a live vaccine, my OH also asked me not to have it done for safety of the baby aswell as me he says dont have it unless u actually need it so i have to respect his feeling too on this one, iv spoken to my doc about it after i got the letter and she says its just a precaution and that swine flu in our area is pretty low (unlike last winter) she just advised me to come and be seen if i start to feel flu like as treatment early rather than later is best :)
but again this is not me telling anyone NOT to have it , its just my opinion on me having it done xx


----------



## EpdTTC

I debated about the flu shot-just because I'm paranoid to take anything while pregnant. I've only had it one other time in my life. My OB recommended it and he is a high risk specialist who has been in practice for nearly 20 years. In the end, I did decide to get it, but not without a lot of questions! I do hope that I made the right decision for me and baby, but there is really no way to know.


----------



## roonsma

Just want to make it clear, i'm not interested in debating the pro's and cons of flu vaccs etc etc, All i'm suggesting people do is speak to their doctors/MW

I fully understand people have their own opinions, i'm speaking from my personal experience and don't want any of you and your families to go through what i've been through the last 2 weeks. Trust me it was awful. 

xx


----------



## mislaww

Lots of love to Jenny. We're all here for you. Jamie's scan pic is lovely. :hugs:

Roonma, sorry you were so sick and glad you're feeling better. As for the flu jab - not getting into the debate, but thank you so very much for the reminder. Whether you get the jab or do as Lisa suggests and get a supplement, please do something! The risks are very serious.

Hoping to hear good news from Vickie.


----------



## MissMaternal

Hope today has been as gentle as it could have been Jenny. Have been thinking about you today. :hugs: xxxxx

Lianne congratulations on your scan :flower:

Like Mislaww i am also hoping to hear good news from Vickie. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I hope today went as gently as possible for you jenny, i have thought of you paul, and jamie today :hugs:

Yay for scan lianne :) x


----------



## debgreasby

UPDATE FROM VICKIE - she's still in the hospital as she had some more bleeding this morning :( mum and baby are ok though. She says "Hi!" and misses us all terribly and is hoping to be home tomorrow.


----------



## Firedancer41

Ugh, poor Vickie! Hope she gets home soon and everything gets better. Thanks for the update Deb!


----------



## debgreasby

UPDATE FROM JENNY ........

Jamie Callender was born at 5.25 pm. RIP Jamie xxxx


----------



## Lianne1986

RIP little Jamie x

I hope vickie gets home 2moro we all miss her too x


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Big love to Jenny and Jamie and Paul today. Warmest thoughts and light to you all.

Vickie... hope things are going well and you're back home soon.

Roonsma - sorry you were so ill... I'm still doing the flu jab debate - I trust my doctor to give me the safest, healthiest advice, and she feels it would be a very good idea, particularly in 2nd tri. It just makes me nervous. I know it wasn't tied to my earlier m/c, but they were so close together... sometimes it's hard to know what the right thing to do is. It wouldn't be so hard if it was just my body concerned.

(cut rest of post, didn't seem appropriate)

X Gentle weekend, all.


----------



## roonsma

debgreasby said:


> UPDATE FROM JENNY ........
> 
> Jamie Callender was born at 5.25 pm. RIP Jamie xxxx

Bless you little man x :hugs:




debgreasby said:


> UPDATE FROM VICKIE - she's still in the hospital as she had some more bleeding this morning :( mum and baby are ok though. She says "Hi!" and misses us all terribly and is hoping to be home tomorrow.

Poor Vickie, bet shes going crazy in there, hope they're looking after you Vickie- we miss you too hun xxx:hugs:


----------



## Minimin

RIP little Jamie. I am just about to light my evening Candle for you. Jenny I hope you are recovering well. thinking of you.

Vickie- miss ya- hope you are ok babe- glad babba is doing well :hug:

Roonsma- thanks for your advice.I shall be asking- docs have not mentioned anything to me about the flu- in fact MW havent not got in touch about anything so I am not suprised! Thanks again for the advice :flower:

AFM- darn hormones are doing my nut in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMaternal

Bless you little Jamie . . . . I can't help but shed a tear for you Jenny, life is so cruel sometimes. :cry: xxx

Oh poor Vickie, come home soon!!! :flower: xxx


----------



## Beadette

Floaty kisses to Jamie xxx


----------



## mislaww

Good bye little angel...


----------



## Tulip

Sleep tight, Jamie darling xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

be well little angel, watch over your little family (((jamie)))


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> 2D shot - like i said, not fabulous :( And newly purchased pinkness!

Awww pretty pink for you. I haven't been shopping yet



MissMaternal said:


> I'm jealous of all you girls finding out the sex already!! I want my gender scan NOW!!!!
> 
> Still can't pick up heartbeat on the doppler... :shrug:
> 
> Really hope baby is ok and that it's just too early. I keep hearing lots of whooshing/interference around the front when im using it, so maybe i have a funny positioned placenta?? Lol, i don't know...It's so frustrating!!

I am sure it's just one of those things - mie was harder to find this time because my placenta is towards the front.

Will they scan you again before 20 weeks?



Firedancer41 said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> Lisa - how was your scan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mislaww said:
> 
> 
> Lisa, what a great new avatar. Is that a new pic? I don't think I've seen it before. It's adorable.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I had my scan on Monday and all went very well-so relieved! I have refused all the extra testing that they recommend due to my being 37...There are certain characteristics of the fingers, toes, and nose that can sometimes indicate Downs...they call these *soft markers*; the U/S tech saw nothing out of the ordinary, and dr. said all looked well. I am dating a week behind, which I did at my 8 wk scan, and I know from charting my BBT that I am indeed a week behind, having ovulated on CD21. So, they said they would put my due date back to 3/10, but only my OB can officially change it. It's something I'll have to discuss at my next appt., and though it sounds inconsequential, I am a c-section that would be scheduled for 39 weeks, and if I'm in actuality a week behind, I dont' want them scheduling it for what would be in essence week 38.Click to expand...

That's what I thought that you were due the same day as me.



jenny25 said:


> thank you all , you wont get rid of me that easily i will be here with everyone as i feel at home here and i will try and share my next journey with you all but i feel that i have made alot of friends here and i love you guys to bits thank you x

I am really glad you are staying. You are still a spring baby Mummy and we all love you. I feel so awful that I wasn't around to support you I sent all my love through Debs and was thinking of you the whole time.



roonsma said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Jenn, i'm so sorry hun-i'm gutted for you, your in my thoughts today.x
> 
> Vickie, hoping all is ok with you hun x
> 
> I've not been around as i've been in hospital with a dose of pneumonia, i'm feeling better now, just got a ton of antibiotics to get through then should be fine, with Jens news it kinda makes me grateful thats all i have wrong though.
> 
> :hugs:

Oh noooo poor you. How long were you in? 



MissMaternal said:


> :happydance:WOOHOO i moved up a box on my ticker!!!!:happydance:

YEY!! I love that. I don't move up to the 6th box until 22+2



Lianne1986 said:


> im back from my scan ladies.
> 
> to find out more please visit my journal, i dont feel right posting about it n here, not today with everything tht has happened to Jenny. sorry x

Congratulations on your little man. Glad the scan went well



Lianne1986 said:


> roonsma i havent been offered the flu jab x

No me neither



debgreasby said:


> UPDATE FROM JENNY ........
> 
> Jamie Callender was born at 5.25 pm. RIP Jamie xxxx

Fly high precious Jamie xx

I know Debs updated you all but I was admitted on Tuesday night and they let me out today. I had some bleeding and when they scanned me they can see that the edge of the placenta sits right where the pain is but they can't see any problem with it. It is notoriously hard to see partial abruptions on scans and took weeks to see the one I had with Jessica.

I feel so awful for Jenny and have been thinking of her the whole time I was in xxxx


----------



## Lianne1986

so glad ur home vickie x 

:hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Welcome back Vickie!!!!!!!!!!!! We missed you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Thanks for my Ticker Nik xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lianne1986

thank u for my ticker too :) its fab :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Welcome back Vickie!!!!!!!!!!!! We missed you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You have no idea how much I missed you all too.

My hips hurt so much from laying on my side in the stupid hospital bed.


----------



## Tulip

debgreasby said:


> Thanks for my Ticker Nik xxxxxxxxxxxxxx




Lianne1986 said:


> thank u for my ticker too :) its fab :hugs:

You're very welcome darlings.

Welcome home Vickie, we missed you loads! Take it easy please xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Welcome back Vickie! Missed you! Glad everything looks ok.


----------



## Beadette

So glad you are now home Vickie xx


----------



## roonsma

Hi Vickie, its nice to know your home and babys good!! x

I was admitted Mon lunchtime and sent home Wed eve, just long enough to get the iv antibiotics into me and my breathing improved, my blood oxygen levels were on the low side too which has improved.

I can't believe so many of you haven't been informed about the flu vaccine?

Thinking of Jen :hugs:


----------



## MissMaternal

Welcome back Vickie!! Missed you! :hugs:
They won't scan me again before 20 weeks. Bloody NHS. So that's why i booked the private gender scan for 17+6 :happydance: xx

Roonsma, i received a card about the flu jab in the post offering for me to go have one, but i didn't go. Oooh, happy 20 weeks hun! xx


----------



## mislaww

Welcome back Vickie! Yay!

And btw - thanks for the new ticker Nic. I saw it the other day and almost cried it's so perfect.


----------



## Minimin

Welcome back Vickie :wohoo:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Nic, firedancer (lisa)'s ticker needs adjusting, you pasted Roonsma's ticker there ;)


----------



## tinybutterfly

it's after midnight... i want my ticker to change now, i want to read what it says lol


----------



## Tulip

tinybutterfly said:


> Nic, firedancer (lisa)'s ticker needs adjusting, you pasted Roonsma's ticker there ;)

Goddamn Lilypie! You have to shutthe tab down before starting a new ticker sometimes else when you change the code type from HTML it gives you the last code you did *doh* Sorry Lisa hon, will try and fix it today :flower:


----------



## Bittersweet

aWw I just read the first page nic:kiss:

I WILL be here next month. I'm determind :haha:.xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

hey all i hope u are all ok. ive had a bit of a scare 2day, i have had a spot of blood when i wiped. only once but it wasnt tht long ago so im just gonna keep an eye on it. i have tried ringing the emergency number i have got 4 my midwife but its engaged. my DH has had to work (he didnt wann leave me) but i know i can ring if i need him to come home. im not in any pain or anything but over the last week i have had a bit of a pain 'up there' near my cervix. 

not sure if its anything to worry about but if i have any more im gonna get DH to come an take me to hospital


----------



## mislaww

:hugs: Lianne - please take it easy and see the doc or midwife as soon as possible. Fingers crossed it's nothing.


----------



## Beadette

Lianne I really hope it's nothing to worry about! I would defo get checked out or ring MW tomorrow to ask her for advice! Xxx

hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## eclipse_xo

Havnt been on here in dayss!! Feels like ages, and of course i've missed soo much..... So sorry for Jen loseing baby Jamie. Lots of hugs and prayers


----------



## EpdTTC

Lianne-I hope all is well. Hoping it's just a little spotting from the cervix because blood volume is so high and cervix is so tender at this stage of the game.


----------



## Lianne1986

i rang the hospital, and they think its down to yesturday mornings :sex: 

it got me really worried tho cuz thts how it all started whe tyler was born @ 32 weeks.

ive had no more bleeding and the midwife said if there was anymore bleeding or pain i was to ring her straight back. but all is fine.

thanks ladies x


----------



## roonsma

I'm sure they're right Lianne, just take it easy hun x:hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

Makes perfect sense Lianne!


----------



## mislaww

Lianne1986 said:


> i rang the hospital, and they think its down to yesturday mornings :sex:

Oh, that does indeed sound like the culprit! There's a relief.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Bit of a scare here, waiting on out of hours doctor to phone me back :cry: was up from about 3am with bad chest pain and stomach pain (AF like) and while being sick this morning ive been brining up blood.....in a bit of a panic :cry: OH cant get here, and i still havent told my family im pregnant, NHS have just said to get emergency doc app, and they will prob send me to the hospital :(, I'll try and update later x


----------



## Tulip

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Bit of a scare here, waiting on out of hours doctor to phone me back :cry: was up from about 3am with bad chest pain and stomach pain (AF like) and while being sick this morning ive been brining up blood.....in a bit of a panic :cry: OH cant get here, and i still havent told my family im pregnant, NHS have just said to get emergency doc app, and they will prob send me to the hospital :(, I'll try and update later x

Sweetie I hope you're OK - they'll look after you. I'll PM you my number, just let me know if you need a friendly voice xxxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

Oh no mummy, hope all is ok, xx get to the docs asap x


----------



## Bittersweet

B sent you mh number again, i hope your okay babe.xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I hope you're ok rebecca, sure it's just a chest infection or something which can be helped with antibiotics xxxx


----------



## Lianne1986

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Bit of a scare here, waiting on out of hours doctor to phone me back :cry: was up from about 3am with bad chest pain and stomach pain (AF like) and while being sick this morning ive been brining up blood.....in a bit of a panic :cry: OH cant get here, and i still havent told my family im pregnant, NHS have just said to get emergency doc app, and they will prob send me to the hospital :(, I'll try and update later x

:hugs:

hope ur ok hun x


----------



## debgreasby

Just spoke to Jenny - she is doing ok. They have had the full CVS results back and they are all normal, which is a relief. They also confirmed Jamie is a boy. 

:hug: Jenny x


----------



## Bittersweet

:hugs: to Jenny lots of love is being sent your way from me darling

Hope B and Nic dont mind but B text me to say shes just wiaiting on doc getting back to her. Just as a wee update :kiss:

xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Hope everything is okay Rebecca.

Jenny - I hope you are as well as you can be at the moment.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Things are ok just now, they gave me some form of medication (dont have a clue what it is), the doctor listened to heartbeat, checked where uterus was, tested urine and checked blood pressure, listened to chest, said chest sounded slightly wheezy, ive been sick again and with more blood so the doctor has said if it continues to happen and anymore tomorrow ive to go to A&E to get properly checked and discover what it is, thanks for the kind words ladies x:hugs:x


----------



## roonsma

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Bit of a scare here, waiting on out of hours doctor to phone me back :cry: was up from about 3am with bad chest pain and stomach pain (AF like) and while being sick this morning ive been brining up blood.....in a bit of a panic :cry: OH cant get here, and i still havent told my family im pregnant, NHS have just said to get emergency doc app, and they will prob send me to the hospital :(, I'll try and update later x

Hope your ok hun, keep us posted x:hugs:


Deb, will you send Jen our love when you next speak to her please, thanks Hun :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Will do :)


----------



## Lianne1986

hope u feel better soon mummy2angel. xxx

send my love to Jenny to please deb if u dnt mind xxx

how is everyone else today...good i hope x


----------



## roonsma

Lianne1986 said:


> hope u feel better soon mummy2angel. xxx
> 
> send my love to Jenny to please deb if u dnt mind xxx
> 
> how is everyone else today...good i hope x

Feeling much better now ta, still crackling away on my chest so another week of antibiotics! How are you now? No more scares i hope! x :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

thank you for all your kind words and support im doing ok apart from the bitch of sister in law i made a post about it in gs , im still a little sore but not too bad i actually have ear ache which is more painful but hey ho such is life get myself all doped up on drugs and i have a nice box of thorntons chocs em paul and i have talked and we have decided to start trying straight away but this will be our last shot as we cant go through no more pain it would be too hard , i spoke to the woman at the hospital and i will be under the care of the fetal med unit when the next time comes i went to the shops today to get some cheap opks and tests cause i want to check that the hcg levels are going down so can i ask if any you girls have any lying around could i have them off you i hope that doesnt sound too cheeky if you dont ask you dont get xxx


----------



## jenny25

p.s here is jamie's page for you guys their is a picture of him on their https://jamie-callender.gonetoosoon.org/memorial/


----------



## vickyd

Jenny what a beautiful tribute to your son... I hope you and Paul recover from this ordeal stronger and more determined than ever.


----------



## roonsma

Brought me to tears to see your little boy and read his story, I wish you every luck Jen, big hugs to you and your family x:hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

The site is really nice Jenny. U are such a brillaint mummy X


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Jenny I have some OPKs lying around, not sure how many exactly, maybe 10 at the most.

PM me your address and i'll send them out xxx


----------



## Bittersweet

jenny the site is beautiful, Jamie is gorgeous. :hugs:xxx


----------



## EpdTTC

A beautiful tribute to Jamie. It is very clear how much you love him.

Mummy-glad they think everything is ok. Hope you start to feel better.


----------



## Minimin

Jenny- what a lovely tribute! I hope you are doing as well as can be. Sorry your earache is giving you jip- hope drugs kick in fast! Sending you lots of love. :hugs:

Mummy- what a nightmare- but am glad they are monitoring you. Hope you feel better soon.xx

AFM- feel like a cold is coming!!! :( Please go away cold! Two more and officially 20w on Wednesday. Anomaly scan in the morningof 27th.... Still feel like it is so unreal and now scared for Wednesdays scan. I hate this constant fear!!


----------



## roonsma

Minimin said:


> Jenny- what a lovely tribute! I hope you are doing as well as can be. Sorry your earache is giving you jip- hope drugs kick in fast! Sending you lots of love. :hugs:
> 
> Mummy- what a nightmare- but am glad they are monitoring you. Hope you feel better soon.xx
> 
> AFM- feel like a cold is coming!!! :( Please go away cold! Two more and officially 20w on Wednesday. Anomaly scan in the morningof 27th.... Still feel like it is so unreal and now scared for Wednesdays scan. I hate this constant fear!!

Me too, mines at 11.30, looking forward to it sometimes and bricking it at others, GOOD LUCK HUN!! xx


----------



## charmed

jen thank you for trusting us to see the pic of your beautiful little boy, he looks lovely and really like a little person, i lost mine at 9weeks and was tiney tiny so amazing how much they grow and its lovely they let you takes photos and things, your amazing your so strong and coping, i wish you al the best for the future and your in our thoughts xxxx


----------



## Minimin

Roonsma- good luck hun! I am in around 10.45 I think.I have to read up on what they do/measure- have you had a look? 
Like you I am excited one minute and then terrified the next. 

I think I am feeling some 'bubble pop' sensations- I think Babba is making herself known! :) Have youf elt anything?

Mx


----------



## tinybutterfly

lovely site Jenny! what a cute little boy
sorry you get bs from your SIL...of all ppl...

no opk's left here, otherwise you'd get them in a heartbeat love


----------



## roonsma

Minimin said:


> Roonsma- good luck hun! I am in around 10.45 I think.I have to read up on what they do/measure- have you had a look?
> Like you I am excited one minute and then terrified the next.
> 
> I think I am feeling some 'bubble pop' sensations- I think Babba is making herself known! :) Have youf elt anything?
> 
> Mx

I haven't looked anything up, TBH i've not given it much thought with being poorly- all i've been focused on is a HB, which is madness really as i can feel quite a bit of movement. From what i can remember its alot of measuring, checking fluid and the blood flow through the cord etc etc and of course gender if you're finding out,

I am feeling more with this one but i have had a full term baby so i presume its a bit different this time, with my LO i felt barely anything until really late on. I'll be thinking of you Wed, good news for both of us if you please!!

Big :hugs: xx


----------



## mislaww

Beautiful site, Jenny. :hugs: Good luck to you in ttc. Sorry, no opks here.

Hope you're doing better soon, Rebecca.

Min - take care of yourself! The last thing you need is a cold right now. Lots of rest and orange juice, please!

Good luck to Min and Roonsma for your scans. Mine is Thursday at 1:30...fingers crossed for us all.

Min - I've felt movement! But unlike your adorable baby, mine is a little monster (an adorable and well loved monster) and it feels like it's trying to claw its way out. You're not ready, Bunny!


----------



## Lianne1986

It seems my little wrggler is doin some sort of mexican wave in my tummy :haha:

it feels funny!!!


----------



## Minimin

Morning ladies :wave:
MissLaww- popping some herbal concuction the acupuncturist has given me and off to see him this morning. I am feeling better but will be continuing with rest, OJ and Hot water, lemon and honey! Nix this before it gets too bad! Thanks!
Glad your adorable monster is making their presence known! I love that its ready to claw out already! Stay lil one and grow big xxx

Lianne- Wave is so cool- I cant wait for more!
Catch you ladies later this afternoon- Have a good one!

Misslaww - I hope thursday comes quick- One more sleep for me!! eeeekkkk!!! Yipppeeee and cacking it all at the same time :)


----------



## Tulip

Sorry for deserting you a bit at the mo girls, I have my mum staying so can't sit my arse on BnB all day! Hope you are well and that Gabbys scan went well yesterday. One more sleep for some of you! :yipee:


----------



## mommy2be2011x

Hey Lovely Ladies!!! well I had my scan today 16 weeks :) and baby and Hb are great :thumbup: YAy I am Thrilled I also found out It's A *BOY* YAY I'm On team :blue::blue::blue: :) getting rescanned to confirm nov 4 :)


----------



## Tulip

Wooh congratulations on team blue Gabby, the boys are lagging behind a bit at the moment! New ticker time!! x


----------



## Tulip

Becca, how are you feeling today sweetie? x


----------



## mommy2be2011x

LOL yeah! :D thank you! I am soo excited!! :) he looked so peaceful in there :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

mommy2be2011x said:


> Hey Lovely Ladies!!! well I had my scan today 16 weeks :) and baby and Hb are great :thumbup: YAy I am Thrilled I also found out It's A *BOY* YAY I'm On team :blue::blue::blue: :) getting rescanned to confirm nov 4 :)

congratulations on team blue!!!!!!!!!!!



Tulip said:


> Sorry for deserting you a bit at the mo girls, I have my mum staying so can't sit my arse on BnB all day! Hope you are well and that Gabbys scan went well yesterday. One more sleep for some of you! :yipee:

enjoy your mom's compagny! pretend to sleep if she starts to overreact haha




afm...ehm...today i seem to produce little bits of "vaginal snot", there's no better way to describe it.
it's seethrough-white though, not green or yellow, in case you were wondering lol

might attempt to mow the lawn in a bit, i wonder how far i'll get lol


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats on team blue Gabby and for a good scan!


----------



## Lianne1986

Had a midwife appointment today. everything is good. got a scan on the 8th nove to check my cervix. not looking 4ward to it one bit :(


----------



## Chimpette

I cant' believe not only have I passed 20 weeks but I have my scan tomorrow morning I think I'll start believing more then.... roll on 9:30am!!!!!

So sorry to hear your news Jenny.... you and your family are in my thoughts!

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Good luck roonsma, Chimpette and me! LOL for tomorrow- Cant believe I am 20w either Susan- I dont think I will until I see babba again. I am feeling some movement but until I get a good ole kick I dont think I will :)
I have mine after yours so I'll be thnking of you :)


----------



## roonsma

Good luck Chimpette and again to you Min!!

Please be good to all of us!! xx:hugs:


----------



## MissMaternal

Good luck to Roonsma, Chimpette and Minimin for your scans tomorrow! :)

Hope everyone is well...you're still on my mind alot Jenny :( :hugs: xxx

AFM - STILL can't find heartbeat on bloody doppler...am beginning to regret getting one :cry: xx


----------



## MissMaternal

I was going to use this post to do today's list on behalf of Nic, seeing as she's got her mum to stay....but felt that maybe some people might find it insensitive towards Jenny so i will leave it. :flower:
xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yay I'm officially in second tri!

After being in the first tri pretty much from March this year, I can't believe i've made it this far!

I hope everything goes smoothly from now on....


----------



## braijackava

Went to the store today and right off got very sweaty, dizzy and sick to my stomach. Was actually worried I would pass out for a minute. I got scared, it was not normal light headedness. I took my blood pressure when I got home, 146/73, so not horrible but not great. Just hopeing my high BP is not starting this early!
On a good note I am 19 weeks today! Scan in one week. Does not seem real I am already this far along. Hope everyone is doing well and good luck for scans!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Im doing better today although was at the doctors again getting blood taken, because some of the children in the nursery have got chicken pox :dohh: and i havent got my booking blood results back and i have no idea if ive had chicken pox or not. Just told my mum as well, ill write about that in my journal lol to long a stroy to bore you all with lol x


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm rubbish at replying. Not sure what is up with me at the moment. I keep looking at Isabellas photos and thinking how if her heart can just stop so can this one. I just feel like crying for the last few days.

So sorry for missing everyone. I did see Charlie though Jenny and he is precious xxx


----------



## Tulip

Sounds like we're having a bit of a wobble, girls :hugs: Love all round.

I'm sure Jenny wouldn't want us to be sad forever and worry ourselves silly. Jamie fought so hard - he will always be in our hearts and be a Spring baby. Each and every one of us will thank our lucky stars when our rainbows arrive <3

If it's OK with everyone I will restart celebrations tomorrow. I think some good news is called for. Thoughts? xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I think that sounds good Nic xxx


----------



## roonsma

Sounds fine to me, in the mean time :hugs: all round, sounds like we all need it x


----------



## mislaww

I think so too. Hugs all around! 

Congrats on second tri, Cesca! Congrats on 19 weeks, Braijackava!

MissMaternal - please don't panic. Bubba is in there and is just being cheeky. Be patient, or perhaps throw the thing out....


----------



## Minimin

I agree too- Hugs and cheer much needed :hugs:
Congrats Cesca and Braijackva!!!!
Vickie- :hug: I hope you are feeling better. Isabella is looking down at you now and is very lucky to have such a great Mummy. :flower:
MissMaternal- I hope babba is playing ball now. Like MissLaww says- I have heard it can be a pain to find HB all the time.
A

Once again good luck Scan ladies tomorrow :) I'll post as soon as I can xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

mislaww said:


> I think so too. Hugs all around!
> 
> Congrats on second tri, Cesca! Congrats on 19 weeks, Braijackava!
> 
> MissMaternal - please don't panic. Bubba is in there and is just being cheeky. Be patient, or perhaps throw the thing out....

Yeah to be honest i'm thinking of returning it early...it's a hired one. 

Minimin, i've not tried again tonight...will probably leave it a few more days.

Nic, i agree with starting the celebrations again, if everyone's happy with that....i started writing them out tonight for you but then i deleted it because i felt bad :( But Jenny and Jamie will still be in our thoughts xx


----------



## Beadette

Hugs to all! xxxxxxxx

I agree Nic! xx

Love to Jenny and our gorgeous angel Jamie xxxx


----------



## EpdTTC

Good luck for scans tomorrow girls!


----------



## tinybutterfly

what a dream.... i dreamt my mom was 44 weeks pregnant!!! of all ppl... my mom??? noooo!!!

i'm having a terrible taste in my mouth again, i've had it on and off, but now it's back, yuk.
nothing helps against it, i've been up in the middle of the night before to brush my teeth bc it annoyed me so much,
but it doesn't help, few hours later it's just back


----------



## Rainbowpea

Good luck with the scans today girls! Xx


----------



## Tulip

Good luck to Susan, Min and Roonsma today :yipee:


----------



## mushmouth

Good luck with the scans girls x

TB - I have that taste still! I think it went for two weeks but is back... I've never used so much toothpaste & gum before!

MissM - I still have problems with my Doppler - can hear movements but I find it hard to pinpoint the HB.

I'm having a wobbly week too, my 20wk scan is Friday, and I have the pre-scan paranoia! I believe everything is ok... I'm just not sure... Yanno? Blah!

:hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Jenny doesn't want us to be sad .. ..

Good luck for scans ladies.

AFM... we're taking the kids to THE DEEP today .. a giant aquarium place. Jasmine has never been before so it's quite exciting. Just hope i can stand all the walking!


----------



## vickyd

Good Luck to all the ladies having scans today!


----------



## Minimin

Good luck again fellow scan ladies- 

I am heading out now and then have a client meeting at 11.30 so wont be back on until after lunch- eeek nervous but excited!

TB- hope the funny taste resides- I wonder if it is something you ate. I was told that my gums bleeding may be due to high acid in diet eg orange juice :shrug:

debs- have fun at the Deep! Sounds facinating. I bet Jasmine has a blast!

Tulip- How you feeling hun? This weather is making me want to crawl back to bed!

Mushmouth- Good luck for Friday- This worry is a nightmare but I keep telling myself we have got this far, we have got this far and all the odds are in our favour. Try not to worry :hugs: easier said than done...I know. 

Thanks again ladies for all your support and listening ears!

TC ladies xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

mushmouth said:


> TB - I have that taste still! I think it went for two weeks but is back... I've never used so much toothpaste & gum before!

haha so true...atm, i'm chewing like my life depends on it!


----------



## Tulip

I'm fine thanks Min - full term tomorrow :yipee: The (poor, nameless) boy is trying to claw his way out most days, bless him. I just need to get him to engage and we'll be on our way.

Happy 20 weeks to Posh and Min!
Happy 19 weeks to Annie!
Happy 15 weeks to Cheryl!
Happy 11 weeks to Lucy!

Also HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Neen! xxxx


----------



## roonsma

God i feel a wreck, it started before i'd even opened my eyes....

Trying to keep positive but struggling.

I wish i'd pushed for some monitering last week when i was poorly so i didn't feel so bad today, fuck.

Thinking of you all having scans x


----------



## Chimpette

Hi ladies, back from scan and all is good. Baby has long legs which i was expecting as my 2 year old is very tall as well.

I'm so happy andnow believe im going toget my little baby,oh and he is still a boy ha ha roll on march.

Goodluck with scans today cant wait to hear from you both


----------



## Tulip

Fab news, well done Susan and little guy! xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

MissMaternal said:


> mislaww said:
> 
> 
> I think so too. Hugs all around!
> 
> Congrats on second tri, Cesca! Congrats on 19 weeks, Braijackava!
> 
> MissMaternal - please don't panic. Bubba is in there and is just being cheeky. Be patient, or perhaps throw the thing out....
> 
> Yeah to be honest i'm thinking of returning it early...it's a hired one.
> 
> Minimin, i've not tried again tonight...will probably leave it a few more days.
> 
> Nic, i agree with starting the celebrations again, if everyone's happy with that....i started writing them out tonight for you but then i deleted it because i felt bad :( But Jenny and Jamie will still be in our thoughts xxClick to expand...

I think that is a good idea if it's making you more anxious. I didn't find her reliably in this pregnancy until 14 weeks and even then it was a lot of looking around.

I am sure everything is fine. Is there no way of bringing your gender scan forward to 16 weeks so you are not sitting worrying for all that time. xxx


----------



## mushmouth

oooh perfect news Susan!! congrats hun x


----------



## Minimin

Great news Susan :yipee:
All good with Minnie Min too. She was yawning away and wriggling. HB was fine (though sonographer did go quiet for about 5 minutes and I got really worried), measurements of brain, head, legs, etc all good. She was really nice in that she recommended I get scanned again in 8 weeks due to my 'complicated obstetrics history' so I have a scan at 28, 32 and 36 weeks already booked. I will also have to be refered by MW or GP to a consultant as I have had and do sometimes get high BP. I am taking asprin (75mg) atm but she said I should also be seeing a consultant. Funny as the MW at my booking said the same thing, called the hospital to get an appointment and siad their would be one in the post. I wonder if my "antenatal interview" was that then? 
Now all I need is babba to start kicking- come on girl!

Roonsma- thinking of you babe- I am sure babba is doing well in there :hug:

Congrats on getting to full term Tulip :wohoo: :headspin: c'mon young man get into position! LOL

Hope your doing well Vickie :)


----------



## Minimin

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mushmouth

Awwwwww Min - Minnie Min is goooorgeous! congrats hon


----------



## roonsma

Hi ladies, sorry i'm so late posting-my Mums here so i've not had a chance till now.

Everything is fine with baby, s/he was a monkey though and wouldn't uncurl so scan took ages, but it was lovely to see so much.

S/he likes to keep the right arm curled around the tummy and the sonographer waited for ages for it to move so she could check it wasn't deformed, little one likes to pat his/her tummy alot too, oh and s/he had hiccups which was sweet.

Really relieved, glad all your others have had good scans to, phew!!! :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

:headspin: Roonsma! Great news! 
I love that our babba's already have such personalities and habits!


----------



## EpdTTC

Yay! Congrats for good scans Min, Roonsma and Susan! 

My "20 week" scan isn't until 21 1/2 wks so I won't have my scan until November 10th! I will be so relieved to know if everything is ok in terms of measurements, anatomy etc. Two more weeks! I am happy to say that I feel more relaxed about things lately-just trying to enjoy being pregnant. Oh, and the fact that I haven't puked in 14 days helps!

Congrats on being full term Nic! That is so wonderful!

MissMaternal-As for the whole doppler thing-it has only been the past two weeks that OH and I can find the HB with doppler and even so, it takes some time and I often only hear it for a minute or less before baby moves. I know it easier said than done, but try not to worry.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Congrats on the good scans ladies :)

Cant beliieve im 15 weeks today! only 25 to go! went alot faster than i thought it would :D x


----------



## mislaww

Great news on the scans, Min, Roonsma and Susan! What a relief.

Roonsma, hope the visit goes well and you feel better.

Minnie Min's adorable! Kick, Minnie, kick! 

Congrats on being full term, Nic! :dance:

AFM - I'm hungry, and also I have bought a lot of maternity clothes. I'm a little naughty... 

My ultrasound is tomorrow and I'm getting so nervous.


----------



## Minimin

Thanks MissLaw! 
Good on you for splashing out- What did you get! Lol- I have got a pair of jeans and a top so far- got some cheapo bottoms from a shop called Primark for like £4! And I am living in them!

Good luck for tomorrow. I am sure beanie will be happily waving at ya! I look forward to the pics hun!

As for hunger- tell me about it. I am famished- we are doing an easy oven pizza dinner this evening- and I am looking at them (one each for me and DH) and thinking..hmm this is ot going to be enough for me! I have a few pieces of Garlic Bread I can throw in and then I am wondering what else I can make! LOL oh dear! Lardy or what?

EpdTTC- I hope the next few weeks fly by- I have my MW appointment that week- to go over this morning's appt- the earliest they could give me! LOL

Off to make dinner now I have talked about it.. I am famished :)


----------



## Tulip

Glad scans were all perfect girls :wohoo:

Give bunny a wave for me tomorrow Annie! x


----------



## meow951

I had my dating scan on Monday and all was well! I've been moved forward and my due date is now 28th April x


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is well. I've been a little quiet recently. Mainly because nothing has really been happening recently - no drama! Which is a good thing. The past couple of weeks have dragged a bit to be honest. Some good news is that sickness/nausea stopped last Friday at exactly 15 weeks!! Woo hoo! I keep touching wood asit will be my luck o shout about it stopping and then it will come back with a vengence!! lol

Had a lovely day today. Friend made me lunch, then after work I went to my other friends for cuddles with 2 week old Neve and then OH took me out for a lovely dinner! Mmmmm - Now i'm stuffed! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks for birthday mention Nic xxxxx


----------



## mommy2be2011x

Happy to hear all scans went well :happydance: How's everyone doing????


----------



## MissMaternal

Thanks for all your doppler comments girls, it has reassured me. I can't go through every day worrying about it - i'll go insane. I'll try again on Monday when i'll be 15 weeks. 

Vickie i wish i could move it to 16 weeks...but we booked it for 17+6 because we wanted one that was quite close to the 20 week scan...if i had it at 16 weeks i would spend the next 4 weeks worrying, but this way, i only have to spend 2 weeks worrying LOL. 

Congrats on all the scans today! I'm jealous! I want my scan NOW! :haha:

:happydance: FULL TERM tomorrow Nic, woohoo! :happydance:

xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Happy Birthday Neen! glad you had such a lovely day!

Good luck for tomorrow Annie. Can't wait to hear all about it!

Congrats on your scan Meow.

Thinking of you Jenny. I hope that you are resting and taking good care of yourself. xoxo


----------



## mislaww

Minimin said:


> Thanks MissLaw!
> Good on you for splashing out- What did you get! Lol- I have got a pair of jeans and a top so far- got some cheapo bottoms from a shop called Primark for like £4! And I am living in them!

ooooh....I don't know if I should say just how much I've gotten...it's quite a bit. I'm embarrassed. I figure I may as well be comfortable? I have no self discipline. Good for you for being so responsible!


----------



## mislaww

Happy Birthday Neen! (although have I missed it now?)

Glad the ms is leaving you alone - not a bad birthday present!


----------



## Tulip

Good morning all!

Best of luck to Annie and xshell for your scans today :)

Happy 22w Pippa!
Happy 21w Perdita!
Happy 14w Patsy, Kabie and Meow!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minimin

Good morning ladies!
Happy belated birthday Neens. Great B-day pressie!!

MissLaww- Dont worry- the reason I have not had to get too much is because I am not working in an office or something. I would have had to get tons of work clothes. As it is, I can lounge about at home. I have a few tops that are like 'baby doll style so bump can be covered. My SIL (nice one) had tops from when she was pregnant a year or so ago so they will come in handy. Comfort it paramount importance hun. If I could go out in my penguin PJ's I really really would :shy:

Mornign Tulip! How ya feeling?

I'm off out this morning- back this afternoon- my SIL (crapone) is supposed to come over so be warned- ranting and fuming will ensue! :(

Good luck to those with scans today!
Have a good day ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chimpette

Woohoo excellents news for all the scans yesterday! whoop whoop. Hopefully we'll be getting good news all round this week, and I'm positive we will!

Quick question, is anyone getting any pain in their lower stomach when they walk.... I'm a big girl, but don't remember it hurting in my stomach like this when I was pregnant with my DS.


----------



## Chimpette

Here's my latest bump pic's.

1st is at 16 weeks, 2nd is at 20 weeks... :thumbup::happydance::thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Fatty 16 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 1









Fatty 20 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Chimpette

Me again.. haha

Forgot to say that we found out we have a anterior placenta which is probably why I'm not really feeling baby yet....

Phew


----------



## tinybutterfly

oooh what an adorable bump!!!


afm...boohoo cry! the store didn't have my fav candy, i sooooooooo wanted a bag, meanies!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Ive put a bump pic in my journal if anyone wants a nosey lol.

Happy belated birthday neen, hope you enjoyed it :)

x


----------



## tinybutterfly

i've been productive today
i went to paint my aunt's grave (never knew her, she died a day after she was born), i found it sooo horrible that her stone looked all sad and grey, so i decided to go up there and paint it so she'd have a nice looking one.
haven't told anyone, it's a surprise for my grandmother (that is...if she goes to visit november 1st)

ppl passing by stopped to watch me paint, baaah
worst of all were the ppl talking as if i couldn't hear them "oh my, how horrible,...so young...wouldn't like to be in her place" things to that extend.
oh FFS, shut up and move on if you have nothing worthwhile to say...


----------



## mislaww

Morning ladies, hope you're well. 

Just a few hours until my ultrasound. I'm petrified. I just had a massive crying attack last night and barely slept. I hate going for ultrasounds. I'm sitting in my office choking back tears right now...

Send me some PMA?


----------



## MissMaternal

Wow Chimpette, lovely bump!

Mislaww, best of luck for your scan!! *PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA* :flower:

Afm, i went into town today to meet my mum for lunch, and decided to do some shopping aswell (well, didnt actually buy anything, the jumper i wanted was out of stock in my size :( ) But....i went to the till to ask the lady if they had anymore out the back, and SHE NOTICED I WAS PREGNANT!!!! She said "we have a maternity range online if you want to have a look" and asked how many weeks i am! I was quite embarrassed to say i was only 14 weeks lol...i look huge today. I am so happy! That's the first time a stranger has noticed i'm pregnant without me saying anything!!! :happydance: Sorry, i'm a bit excited :blush:

xx


----------



## Minimin

Oh hun!! Loads of PMA your way! I am sending it now.......

Hugs to go to :hugs:

I am sure you will find babba all happy and waving away! I will keep checking so update as soon as you can babe!! :flower:

Minimin xxxxxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

*pma pma pma pma pma*

i feel like you for scans, i never want to go and drive myself (and OH) craaaazy beforehand


----------



## Beadette

PMA for scan Annie x x x x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Good luck x


----------



## mushmouth

Misslaw big :hugs: good luck hon.

Susan WOWZERS at your bump - perrrrfect!

Scan day tomorrow - Eeek. Bricking it doesn't come close!


----------



## Minimin

Good luck tomorrow too mushmouth You'll b fine. Are you finding out which team you are going to be in?

Great bump Susan! Here's mine from the other day. I keep trying to pull my Pj's up and look stuuuuppppiiidddd!



:dohh:


----------



## mushmouth

Yeah I'm hoping bubs is fine - and not shy!!! :flasher: 

In the spirit of bumps... Heres mine. I'm chunky monkey anyway! I think I now have a bump n not just belly!
https://i935.photobucket.com/albums/ad193/mushmouth09/9f3536b1.jpg


----------



## tinybutterfly

*whissles and claps at all the bumps*

yeaaaaah babies!!! :D


----------



## roonsma

Nice bumps there ladies!! 

Good luck Mislaww!!! xx

Good luck Mush for tomorrow!! xx

Congrats on 37 weeks Tulip!! xx

Hi to all xx


----------



## mislaww

Hi Ladies! Good news, all is well. We have a lovely, wriggly and most importantly healthy baby! Baby would not cooperate with a few of the measurements, so it took some time. But what a relief. 

I'm not sure exactly why I got so scared. I really appreciate all your kindness!

Lovely bumps, ladies! I haven't gotten around to taking any pics of mine yet...

Good luck on your scan, Mush!


----------



## MissMaternal

mislaww said:


> Hi Ladies! Good news, all is well. We have a lovely, wriggly and most importantly healthy baby! Baby would not cooperate with a few of the measurements, so it took some time. But what a relief.
> 
> I'm not sure exactly why I got so scared. I really appreciate all your kindness!
> 
> Lovely bumps, ladies! I haven't gotten around to taking any pics of mine yet...
> 
> Good luck on your scan, Mush!

That's great news!!! Cheeky little baby, wriggling around lol...oh well, at least you got to see him/her for longer!!

I reeeeally need to post a bump pic. I will get around to doing it soon! Everyone is looking great!!


----------



## Tulip

You're all looking fab girls, and great scan news Annie, I'm so pleased! :hugs:

I've stalked xshell and her scan went well, too :thumbup:

GOOD LUCK Frankee hon! xx

Happy 22w Lisa!
Happy 21w Vickie & Juste!
Happy 19w Hayley!
Happy 18w Eve!
Happy 16w Neen!
Happy 15w Mojo!
Happy 14 Swanny and Brandi!
Happy 10w Leanne!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Grrr I think i've got a water infection! Just waiting for doctor to call me back.

FFS!!


----------



## mushmouth

Thank you! X

Fab news Annie! :happydance: I bet you're on cloud 9 now x

Happy milestones ladies! xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh my, my former coworker just announced on FB she's pregnant for june!!!!
it's getting soooooooo hard for me to not say a thing haha!!! i'm going to send her a private message i think haha


----------



## Minimin

mislaww said:


> Hi Ladies! Good news, all is well. We have a lovely, wriggly and most importantly healthy baby! Baby would not cooperate with a few of the measurements, so it took some time. But what a relief.
> 
> I'm not sure exactly why I got so scared. I really appreciate all your kindness!
> 
> Lovely bumps, ladies! I haven't gotten around to taking any pics of mine yet...
> 
> Good luck on your scan, Mush!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lianne1986

hey ladies. my laptop is broken, so im sat in the library so i can check up on u all. not sure when i can get it fixed, it isnt even a year old.

congrats on all the good scans lades and good luck foe everyone waiting.

me and baby are doin fine. cant believe im nearly 22 weeks now!

im thinking of u all even tho im not able to check on u all daily :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Has anyone heard from Deb??? I'm worried about her as she has been very quiet?? xxxx


----------



## roonsma

Funny enough Bead i was thinking the same? And Vickie??

HOPE YOU'RE BOTH OK LADIES X :hugs:


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Loving all the fab bump pics and also loving the news from all the scans...! Whoop whoop.

It appears I may have SPD, I have the midwife on monday, so I'll speak to them with what I can do to help it.... but hey ho small price to pay to have heathly fatty.

xxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Don't panic... i'm ok.... just been taking a break :)


----------



## EpdTTC

Loving the bump pics girls!

So glad things went well at your scan Annie.

AFM-tiny bit of brownish spotting. TMI-but it seems to always happen the day after I have a big O, even without any penetration. It freaks me out a little but I really do just think it is from my sensitive cervix and not anything to worry about. I always feel slightly crampy the day after big O. Anyone else? Please tell me I'm not alone here. I know I should probably just avoid big O so I don't have spotting to worry about, but since my sex drive has come back a bit, I hate to be totally abstinent!


----------



## roonsma

Chimpette said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Loving all the fab bump pics and also loving the news from all the scans...! Whoop whoop.
> 
> It appears I may have SPD, I have the midwife on monday, so I'll speak to them with what I can do to help it.... but hey ho small price to pay to have heathly fatty.
> xxxxx

Ouchie!! I had it with my first, get a SPD belt to wear round your hips-it really helped and rest!! No stairs if you can help it!! Take care xx



debgreasby said:


> Don't panic... i'm ok.... just been taking a break :)

Glad you're ok hun xx :hugs:


----------



## mushmouth

Hey girls 

Glad you're ok debs! 
Susan - I hope the MW refers you for physio 
epd - I Havent personally but have read it quite a few times x


My scan went perfectly. Baby measures fine - 2 days ahead on it's big head and 2 days behind on it's leg (just like me, a short arse!) my placenta is Anterior but not low so shouldn't cause any issues with natural birth.

Oooh and we're team :pink: :happydance:

https://i935.photobucket.com/albums/ad193/mushmouth09/ed50135a.jpg


----------



## mislaww

Yay mushmouth! We've had a good weeks for scans, non?

Sorry about the SPD, Susan. Please take good care of yourself.

EPD - doesn't sound like anything to worry about at all. 

Vickie's been around - I saw some posts of hers on Second Tri.

AFM - looking at the pics from the scan last night, I realised - hot damn, does our baby look like my husband's family! At one point it was jumping off the uterus wall, and Rich has pictures of it playing basketball like him. Aww...

Here "it" is. The chin and nose are classic Van Dorp.
 



Attached Files:







Van Yoon.JPG
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mislaww

sorry - double post!
 



Attached Files:







Van Yoon.JPG
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mushmouth

Awwww "it's" gorgeous! My 12 week scan was so much clearer than this one, but shocked at the size of it... Sorry her! Defo looks like hbby in the 12wk... Big nose n lips! Lol

Defi a good week for scans! :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

mislaww said:


> Hi Ladies! Good news, all is well. We have a lovely, wriggly and most importantly healthy baby! Baby would not cooperate with a few of the measurements, so it took some time. But what a relief.
> 
> I'm not sure exactly why I got so scared. I really appreciate all your kindness!
> 
> Lovely bumps, ladies! I haven't gotten around to taking any pics of mine yet...
> 
> Good luck on your scan, Mush!

Great news hun. 



Tulip said:


> You're all looking fab girls, and great scan news Annie, I'm so pleased! :hugs:
> 
> I've stalked xshell and her scan went well, too :thumbup:
> 
> GOOD LUCK Frankee hon! xx
> 
> Happy 22w Lisa!
> Happy 21w Vickie & Juste!
> Happy 19w Hayley!
> Happy 18w Eve!
> Happy 16w Neen!
> Happy 15w Mojo!
> Happy 14 Swanny and Brandi!
> Happy 10w Leanne!

Thanks hun. I think Lisa is now due the 11th the same as me :thumbup:



prgirl_cesca said:


> Grrr I think i've got a water infection! Just waiting for doctor to call me back.
> 
> FFS!!

Grrr I hope you feel better soon



Lianne1986 said:


> hey ladies. my laptop is broken, so im sat in the library so i can check up on u all. not sure when i can get it fixed, it isnt even a year old.
> 
> congrats on all the good scans lades and good luck foe everyone waiting.
> 
> me and baby are doin fine. cant believe im nearly 22 weeks now!
> 
> im thinking of u all even tho im not able to check on u all daily
> :hugs:

Grrr I sympathise, I got mine fixed today.



roonsma said:


> Funny enough Bead i was thinking the same? And Vickie??
> 
> HOPE YOU'RE BOTH OK LADIES X :hugs:

I am good thanks.



debgreasby said:


> Don't panic... i'm ok.... just been taking a break :)

Nooo not allowed lol

Right, I am able to post properly again now. I dropped my laptop on the floor and smashed it - I hate the kids laptop so couldn'tpost much on it but am back now 

Here is my 21 week bump plus a front on one. It wont let me upload so trying photobucket now.

https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b329/luke-and-andrews-mummy/21weeksfrontshot29-10-10.jpghttps://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b329/luke-and-andrews-mummy/21weeks29-10-10.jpg


----------



## Vickieh1981

Awww cute scan pics. Mushmouth - congrats on your little girl.


----------



## mislaww

mushmouth said:


> Awwww "it's" gorgeous! My 12 week scan was so much clearer than this one, but shocked at the size of it... Sorry her! Defo looks like hbby in the 12wk... Big nose n lips! Lol
> 
> Defi a good week for scans! :hugs:

Thanks! Yours is adorable too!

Same here - the 12 week one was a bit clearer. Although I got a couple face scans - facing forward. They are hilariously creepy. Baby looks evil (it might actually be evil). Perhaps I'll share on halloween, when they'll be a touch more appropriate. 

And congrats on team pink!


----------



## mislaww

Lovely bump, Vickie.

And take care, Cesca. :hugs:

Miss you, Lianne! Stupid laptops.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Mushmouth - congrats on your girl!

mislaww - glad it went well! Soo funny about saying it has your OH's features. My husband and I talk all the time about whose features the baby will have. My husband's family all have a very prominent nose so we've said we don't want it to have his nose....or my chin which is pointy! I have quite big dark eyes so that would be nice, and my husband has the most gorgeous chin and cheek dimples. It'd be interesting to see what our 20w scan brings!

I'm now panicking I was over reacting about my 'UTI'. The doctors wrote me out a prescription (they sent off a sample but told me to take it anyway) and I picked it up, but i've had no more pain today and haven't been urinating as frequently. Hmmm, shall I take them anyway? Don't want to risk infection just because it's not as painful today.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Lovely bump vick :)

yay for team pink mush :happydance:

Been at docs for 3rd time in 5 days :( they must be getting fed up with me :haha:, there on monday for the blood in sick, tuesday for chicken pox test as some of the children at work had the chicken pox and i cant remember if i had them or not, and today......feeling very dizzy for a while now, but along with the ear pain and flashing lights....thought better get checked out....got low blood pressure....to see how i feel over the weekend and go back monday.....this just gets better lol :thumbup: x


----------



## EpdTTC

Lovely pics Annie and Mush! Congrats on team pink too. I think we have a lot of baby girls coming in the Spring!


----------



## braijackava

So happy about all the good scans! Its funny, I just realized everytime I sit down and catch up on here, the baby starts kicking. Interesting. Only 3 more days until our 20 weeks ultrasound! So excited!!! So far the votes are about 50/50 for who thinks girl or boy. I really have no clue. I would only say girl because everything has been soooo easy so far, and my boys were very hard pregnancies.
One quick question for anyone from the U.S. Last Halloween we lived in Utah, where if Halloween lands on a Sunday they do trick or treating on Saturday. I know stupid right? Anyways this year we are in Minnesota, so do they just do trick or treating on Halloween or do they change it to Saturday to?

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## Vickieh1981

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Lovely bump vick :)
> 
> yay for team pink mush :happydance:
> 
> Been at docs for 3rd time in 5 days :( they must be getting fed up with me :haha:, there on monday for the blood in sick, tuesday for chicken pox test as some of the children at work had the chicken pox and i cant remember if i had them or not, and today......feeling very dizzy for a while now, but along with the ear pain and flashing lights....thought better get checked out....got low blood pressure....to see how i feel over the weekend and go back monday.....this just gets better lol :thumbup: x

Isn't that always the way. I never ever go to hospital until this year. Lost Isabella in March, had to go back for an infection after that, then I had a kidney infection, then I fell out of the door onto my stomach and then had bad chest pains.

I don't think I had been to a hospital for anything (excluding all the time in my pregnancies) before that for years.

I hope you feel better soon. When do you get the chicken pox results back. I hate chicken pox. All three of my youngest got it about 10 days before we lost missy and it was a nightmare.



EpdTTC said:


> Lovely pics Annie and Mush! Congrats on team pink too. I think we have a lot of baby girls coming in the Spring!

It's funny isn't it? On my other site that I use our antenatal club for March has 13 boys and 3 girls yet here they are all girls lol


----------



## Vickieh1981

prgirl_cesca said:


> Mushmouth - congrats on your girl!
> 
> mislaww - glad it went well! Soo funny about saying it has your OH's features. My husband and I talk all the time about whose features the baby will have. My husband's family all have a very prominent nose so we've said we don't want it to have his nose....or my chin which is pointy! I have quite big dark eyes so that would be nice, and my husband has the most gorgeous chin and cheek dimples. It'd be interesting to see what our 20w scan brings!
> 
> I'm now panicking I was over reacting about my 'UTI'. The doctors wrote me out a prescription (they sent off a sample but told me to take it anyway) and I picked it up, but i've had no more pain today and haven't been urinating as frequently. Hmmm, shall I take them anyway? Don't want to risk infection just because it's not as painful today.

Hmm I quoted this - not sure why it didn't come up.

I would take them because if untreated utis can go to your kidneys (that is why I get kidney infections a lot because I have little or no symptoms from utis). If they turn into a kidney infection they can in rare cases cause premature labour. Best to treat it and eliminate that risk even if there is nothing wrong.


----------



## Firedancer41

braijackava said:


> One quick question for anyone from the U.S. Last Halloween we lived in Utah, where if Halloween lands on a Sunday they do trick or treating on Saturday. I know stupid right? Anyways this year we are in Minnesota, so do they just do trick or treating on Halloween or do they change it to Saturday to?

wow, I've never heard of that! I live in Chicago. We have trick-or-treating on Sunday, but because it is not a school day, they bumped the hours back a hour to 2p-6p. Every town has their own TOT hours...I wonder if Utah rules is a religious thing-Being that there's a big Mormon community?? Just a guess...


----------



## braijackava

Yes it is definatley a Mormon thing. Which was always akward since I was not Mormon! When I was little me and my friends would go on both nights and make people mad.


----------



## mislaww

braijackava said:


> Yes it is definatley a Mormon thing. Which was always akward since I was not Mormon! When I was little me and my friends would go on both nights and make people mad.

Ha! I've never heard of changing the night. Winnipeg and Minnesota are pretty similar culturally (although not on everything) so I bet it's the same - on Sunday.


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls, hope you're all well - congrats to Frankee on team :pink:
Pls let me know if any of you need a new ticker where baby has a different skin tone :hugs:

Milestones for this weekend:
Happy 23 weeks eclipse!
Happy 21 weeks Heather, Janine, Roonsma & Susan!
Happy 20 weeks Shazza, Vicky, Frankee & Erin - halfway! :yipee:
Happy 19 weeks Marnie!
Happy 18 weeks Kayleigh & Jamie!
Happy 17 weeks Gabby & Siobhan!
Happy 16 weeks Lightweight!
Happy 12 weeks Sam & Kim!
Happy 11 weeks Clo!

Right - I'm off for a bacon buttie xxx


----------



## Charliemarina

hey girls sorry i havent been in for while, OH is off work so been spending lots time with him :)
i got my doppler yesterday :dance: and found baby no probs i now cant put it down, got a lovely 152bpm last night so was very chuffed everything seems to be healthy with bubs :)

i can defo feel baby moving now lots so thats also reassuring.

glad everyones scans went well only 5 more weeks till my 20 weeks scan and finding out what bubs is OH swears its a boy but thats coz he wants one im sure but i got feeling about boy also ;)

girls is there any truth in the heartbeat sounds for boy and girl, like boy sounding like a galloping horse and girl sounding different to that?? just curious coz we have galloping horse :winkwink:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ there's truth in the heartbeat thing (but it has to do with how frequent it is) but not this early on, in the later stages yes, boys then have a slower hb than girls. but by then obviously you already know the gender for a long time.

i don't know the cut-off scores, but it's under 140 boy, over 140 girl (might be 150 too), but yeah, not this early. but hey...on the bright side, you have a 50-50 shot that you're right hahaha


----------



## Beadette

Boys sound like a train and girls sound like a gallopping horse! Well that's how the story goes anyway although I know people who have had the opposite sounds for each gender! X x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Beadette said:


> Boys sound like a train and girls sound like a gallopping horse! Well that's how the story goes anyway although I know people who have had the opposite sounds for each gender! X x

Mine sounds like both at times - it varies day by day.

My consultant said that the only time girls have a faster heartbeat is in labour - other than that they are all the same - varying between 140 and 170

Do you have a gender scan or do you have to wait for your 20 weeks one?


----------



## mislaww

Beadette said:


> Boys sound like a train and girls sound like a gallopping horse! Well that's how the story goes anyway although I know people who have had the opposite sounds for each gender! X x

I asked my sister (as some of you might recall, she's a doctor) about this. She says the sound of the heartbeat will differ depending on what part of the heart the doppler is picking up (aorta vs. ventricle). 

My LOs heartbeat varies from one time to the next between a horse and a train, even as I move around the probe, so this makes sense. Which is good, because otherwise I have a hermaphrodite.


----------



## Beadette

LMAO @ Annie!! Yes mine mainly sounds like a train but occassionally switches to a horse when I move it around so that makes sense xxx


----------



## EpdTTC

Too funny Annie!


----------



## Tulip

Morning ladies! It's all kicking off in Winter babies, we have bundles arriving thick and fast :D So excited!

Happy 23w Joanne & Leah!
Happy 22w Lianne!
Happy 18w Lea!
Happy 16w Momto4girls!
Happy 15w Sarah!

:yipee:


----------



## vickyd

Hey everyone! 
Tomorrow is my level 2 scan, im so scared its unreal....Wish me luck!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Back from holiday &#8211; have missed 10 days of chatter so am sorry if it takes me a while to catch up with you all again. Am not going to read all the way back as I&#8217;ll be here all day :haha: Have had a quick scoot through to get an idea of what&#8217;s been going on.

Good to see so many great scans taken place in the past week or so :thumbup:

VickyD &#8211; I have my 20 week scan tomorrow and I am feeling really scared and anxious too. I just want to know if all is well with our little bubs now &#8211; today can&#8217;t go quickly enough for me!


----------



## tinybutterfly

what does "level 2 scan" mean? never heard of that


----------



## SmileyShazza

tinybutterfly said:


> what does "level 2 scan" mean? never heard of that

I assume Vicky D was possibly referring to the 20 week scan :shrug:


----------



## Minimin

:wave: SmilieShazza! How was your hols? Hope you had fun.
Good luck for tomorrow- I am sure babba will be waving away at you. Though I understand wishing it comes around fast! hope today flies by for ya.

Good luck Vickie too :)

M


----------



## SmileyShazza

Minimin said:


> :wave: SmilieShazza! How was your hols? Hope you had fun.
> Good luck for tomorrow- I am sure babba will be waving away at you. Though I understand wishing it comes around fast! hope today flies by for ya.

Hi ya Min!

Holiday was really nice thanks - very relaxing :) am glad to be home though I must admit - I started going a bit stir crazy towards the end :haha:

Hope you are right about tomorrow - am scared, nervous and excited all rolled into one :wacko:


----------



## vickyd

Tiny thats what we call the 22 week scan in Greece


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Morning ladies! It's all kicking off in Winter babies, we have bundles arriving thick and fast :D So excited!
> 
> Happy 23w Joanne & Leah!
> Happy 22w Lianne!
> Happy 18w Lea!
> Happy 16w Momto4girls!
> Happy 15w Sarah!
> 
> :yipee:

I noticed that. Is it making you impatient yet? :haha:

Good luck with your scan Vicky, Are you finding out the sex (can't remember if you already did lol)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Only 6 days till we find out what team :yipee: 

Good luck with the scans this week ladies :) 

OMG nic 17 days to go :o :lol: x


----------



## vickyd

Vickieh1981 said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! It's all kicking off in Winter babies, we have bundles arriving thick and fast :D So excited!
> 
> Happy 23w Joanne & Leah!
> Happy 22w Lianne!
> Happy 18w Lea!
> Happy 16w Momto4girls!
> Happy 15w Sarah!
> 
> :yipee:
> 
> I noticed that. Is it making you impatient yet? :haha:
> 
> Good luck with your scan Vicky, Are you finding out the sex (can't remember if you already did lol)Click to expand...

I found out it was a girl at the 12 week scan lol!


----------



## roonsma

vickyd said:


> Hey everyone!
> Tomorrow is my level 2 scan, im so scared its unreal....Wish me luck!

Good luck hunny!! It'll be fab!! xx


SmileyShazza said:


> Back from holiday  have missed 10 days of chatter so am sorry if it takes me a while to catch up with you all again. Am not going to read all the way back as Ill be here all day :haha: Have had a quick scoot through to get an idea of whats been going on.
> 
> Good to see so many great scans taken place in the past week or so :thumbup:
> 
> VickyD  I have my 20 week scan tomorrow and I am feeling really scared and anxious too. I just want to know if all is well with our little bubs now  today cant go quickly enough for me!

Good luck Smiley, it'll be great hun, you just see!! xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh my next scan to add to the front page: nov 4 (only 3 more sleeps yay)


----------



## Mrmojo1971

:hugs: Good luck with your scans Vicky & Shazza

I've had a horrioble couple of days. Just before I went to bed on Saturday night I had a lump of mucusy discharge which I thought looked a bit odd but decided not to worry about. Then I got up for the loo around 4am - there was pink when I wiped the first time and bright red blood after that. I was completely taken by surprise and just sat there in shock for a while but when I got up found the loo full of bright red blood. Woke OH up and spoke to EPU immediately but as I was in no pain and the blood stopped almost immediately we waitied until EPU opened on Sunday morning. 

We narrowly missed out on a scan slot (limited on a Sunday) but I had an internal which showed my cervix was closed, but there was some evidence of erosion which could explain the bleed. I got them to check baby's heartbeat we left feeling quite reassured but assumed it was a one-off.

Then early evening yesterday I started to get lower back ache and again in the night I had quite a lot of bleeding. Back to EPU this morning and they refused me a scan but found the heratbeat again and sent me home with plenty of reassurance that this could go on for a while but needn't have a bad outcome.

Dreading going to bed tonight...


----------



## Tulip

Oh Mojo what a scare :hugs: I can't believe they refused you a scan! Lots of love x



Mummy2Angel. said:


> OMG nic 17 days to go :o :lol: x




Vickieh1981 said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! It's all kicking off in Winter babies, we have bundles arriving thick and fast :D So excited!
> 
> I noticed that. Is it making you impatient yet? :haha:Click to expand...

So much so that this morning I had to check whether the breast pump worked. I can confirm that my left boob is loaded and ready to fire :haha:


----------



## mislaww

Lol Nic! Congrats?

Good luck to Vicky and Smiley! 

Mojo - so sorry to read about your ordeal. Fingers crossed it's absolutely nothing.


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: Cheers!


----------



## Minimin

Mr Mojo- hope it is nothing- sounds like you have had a few rough days. I hope you find it resides and get some sleep tonight.

Tulip- :rofl: Left cylinder all ready and firing- :lmao: how brilliant is that. I can feel how ready you are to meet lil man :)

Think I felt something that may be a kick today and last night- More like mini internal electric shocks! Onee last night and once just one. Also more bubble poppings today :wohoo: Is it babba?


----------



## Mrmojo1971

OH suggested we try to catch up on our sleep so I've just had an hour an and half of peaceful sleep, but now I'm bleeding again - has anyone heard of bleeding that only happens when you lie down ? It seems very strange and I'm wondering if I should try to sleep sitting up instead ?


----------



## Firedancer41

Mrmojo-sorry you've had a scare-hope all is well; it sounds pretty reassuring that baby's HB is strong...hopefully the bleeding will dissapate and set your mind more at ease...


----------



## Firedancer41

Had my monthy dr. visit today...Dr. is still not concerned about the dating discrepancy on my U/S, so my original 3/4 due date still holds. Baby's HB was in the 140s, next is my 1 hr. blood glucose test in a couple weeks, and back to the dr. in 3. And my HBP is still well-controlled...


----------



## lightweight

Had my 16 week midwife appointment today. Midwife found the heartbeat really easily! BP still slightly high but lower than last time.

Feeling more re-assured again, as had a 4 week gap from the 12 week scan!! Seeing consultant (regarding recurrent miscarraige medication etc) on Wednesday, and then another 4 week gap to the 20 week scan!


----------



## braijackava

I also have my 20 week ultrasound tomorrow! About 25 hours to go. We will be finding out what we are having!


----------



## Beadette

Good luck to all the ladies with scan's this week!

MrMoJo - what an awful time you've been having..............I really hope that the bleeding stops and you can start to feel more reassured. I know I would panic like mad in the same situation - hugs x x x x x

AFM - Had my 16 weeks MW apt this morning. All well and she found HB straight away and said it was lovely and strong and my uterus feels spot on for 16 weeks.

I'm having a very stupid wobble though.......................please don't laugh at me when I say this. I can't help but worry. I'm worried that there is something wrong because bubs doesn't move - now I know that sounds stupid but at my 12 weeks scan bubs stayed dead still all the way through. And when I use the doppler the HB is always in exactly the same place - I don't need to search for it at all. I know i'm being completely stupid but i can't help how I feel. I suppose if I could feel bubs moving this would stop me feeling this way but at the moment I can't. Hopefully in the next few weeks I'll start getting battered by baby bead and it will put my mind at rest.

I also had a wobble the other night because a lot of my friends are pregnant at the moment and all their odds for downs seem much better than mine and its stressed me out. Even though I'm still low risk at 1 in 1800. I'm the same age, weight, fitness etc as they are and they are getting 1 in 22,000 etc.

I'm sorry for being a div - I really am. When I'm thinking rationally I know what i'm writing now seems so stupid but I feel I need to write them down and then I can see for mysef. Has anyone else had these completely irrational thoughts????? Please say i'm not crazy x x x x x x x


----------



## mushmouth

Hey hun - my downs results are exactly the same as yours and fiiiiiine!

And up until say 18 weeks my bubbas hb was always in the same place - now I can rarely find it but that's as I have anterior placenta and I figure it's gotten much bigger lately - and she was perfectly fine on Friday at my scan!

Xx


----------



## roonsma

Hugs Mojo, hoping this passes quickly for you hun- :hugs:

Bead, at my 12w scan my LO didn't move either, at the time i was unconcerned as i'd seen the HB, but as time went on i got more and more worked up about it! Of course all is good, i've a feeling Vickyd went through the same with her LO, i think you've just got a baby whose found his/her comfy grove in there! xx

Good luck for upcoming scans!! 

Nice to hear the bangers are fully loaded Tulip, leathal weapons!! xx

Hi to all!! xx

Min, yes that sounds like baba making their presence felt!! xx


----------



## Tulip

Darling Neen it's perfectly normal to worry. Do you remember me stressing because Munch never moved away from the Doppler? I thought he was either paralysed or deaf. You'll feel him soon sweetie x


----------



## Beadette

roonsma said:


> Hugs Mojo, hoping this passes quickly for you hun- :hugs:
> 
> Bead, at my 12w scan my LO didn't move either, at the time i was unconcerned as i'd seen the HB, but as time went on i got more and more worked up about it! Of course all is good, i've a feeling Vickyd went through the same with her LO, i think you've just got a baby whose found his/her comfy grove in there! xx
> 
> Good luck for upcoming scans!!
> 
> Nice to hear the bangers are fully loaded Tulip, leathal weapons!! xx
> 
> Hi to all!! xx

Thanks hun,

That really helps that you felt the same. I don't feel as crazy!! I wasn't worried at the time - it's bee bothering me more and more for the past few weeks xxxx


----------



## roonsma

Beadette said:


> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> Hugs Mojo, hoping this passes quickly for you hun- :hugs:
> 
> Bead, at my 12w scan my LO didn't move either, at the time i was unconcerned as i'd seen the HB, but as time went on i got more and more worked up about it! Of course all is good, i've a feeling Vickyd went through the same with her LO, i think you've just got a baby whose found his/her comfy grove in there! xx
> 
> Good luck for upcoming scans!!
> 
> Nice to hear the bangers are fully loaded Tulip, leathal weapons!! xx
> 
> Hi to all!! xx
> 
> Thanks hun,
> 
> That really helps that you felt the same. I don't feel as crazy!! I wasn't worried at the time - it's bee bothering me more and more for the past few weeks xxxxClick to expand...

You're not crazy, I promise!! I felt sick with myself that i hadn't asked to go for a walk and see if i could be scanned again to see baby move, i don't have a doppler so i had to wait to see my MW at 15w to hear HB again and i figured if HB was still ok then then baby must be, this baby lark really screws with you!
Big hugs hun xx:hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Bead :hugs: I felt the same- and still do- dont think babba is moving enough and there are tons of threads where women say they can feel their little ones all the time :(
Sure they are doing ok hun :) Getting HB on doppler is a good sign xxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

:hugs: to mojo hope the bleeding stops and it's good news the heartbeat is still going strong. xx

beadette i'm having a wobbly day too. cried my eyes out because i saw on the news that lily allen lost her little one, i think she would have been about as far along as me. then i stupidly went and read the second trimester loss forum. wailed even more. i don't think i could cope with losing this one (and I have no real reason to think i will but that still doesn't stop me from stressing!) I'm sure your little one just loves to sleep! that'll be a good thing when they're here! 

it's also nearly the anniversary of the day we lost our little pea, i keep thinking about what i was doing this time last year and how i was blissfully unaware anything was wrong. i want our little pea back so badly :-(

xx


----------



## Tulip

:hugs: Rainbow :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Another one here really shaken up about Lily Allen...the poor girl.

Neen - I can't tell you not to worry because i think you always will, but maybe baby bead is just a snoozy bean and chilled out!

I actually have some good news today....I heard the baby's heartbeat this afternoon!!!! I have my MW appointment on thurs and was a bit worried they wouldn't find it, and I happened to be at my mate's house and she still has her doppler so we had a listen and after a few minutes there it was!! Such an amazing feeling and sound, it was so much louder and stronger than I thought! Just wish my husband was there really...


----------



## Beadette

Thank you for your support ladies! I feel much better knowing you all have these wobbles too though! Nic now you mention it I do remember! And that's exactly what I thought!! Xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Good luck for scans tomorrow!!!!!

Mojo sorry to hear about your scare, i really hope it all settles down soon, must be so worrying :hugs:

Tulip, great to hear that they're fully loaded and ready to go LOL! You made me laugh!

Rainbow i had a little cry too when i heard about Lily Allen...it's so so awful, i really feel for her. :cry:

Afm...had another go today at using my doppler...and i THINK i found it, for literally a second. It suddenly got really fast, but then disappeared straight away, so i'm not 100%, but it's got my hopes up a little bit :flower: I'm thinking of getting an LCD one when this one has to go back (it's hired), has anyone used an LCD one? Are they better than, um, non-LCD ones?! :haha:

xx


----------



## MissMaternal

mushmouth said:


> Hey hun - my downs results are exactly the same as yours and fiiiiiine!
> 
> And up until say 18 weeks my bubbas hb was always in the same place - now I can rarely find it but that's as I have anterior placenta and I figure it's gotten much bigger lately - and she was perfectly fine on Friday at my scan!
> 
> Xx

Got a question for you Mush! Did they routinely tell you at your scan that your placenta is anterior? I mean is it something they would tell you, or would you have to ask to find out? Because my placenta wasn't even mentioned at my 12 week scan, and i'm starting to think i might have an anterior placenta, with my difficulty with finding the heartbeat, and also because when i use the doppler i get alot of whoosing around the front. Will ask Midwife about it when i next see her, but just wondering if you were told or if you had to ask? xx


----------



## mislaww

Good luck to you ladies with scans tomorrow!


----------



## Tulip

Thanks for the support over the bangers :rofl: I'll refrain from firing again until after MW on Thurs as I want to know he's engaged before I use them to bring on labour LOL

OK, scans today:
*Perdita.
Shazza.
Christina.
Vicky.*

GOOD LUCK GIRLS!

:wohoo:


----------



## Beadette

Good luck girls! Will be thinking of you all xxxxx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Thanks for your good wishes. I had a good night last night - only very light bleeding so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that was the last of it. My OH has now agreed that my doppler was a good idea and luckily I pulled it off ebay before anyone bought it, so at least we can keeping checking in on baby without a trip to hospital.

Beadette - I had the same at the 12 week scan, baby stayed very still. Your NT results are great. Mine came back as low risk but I rang for the numbers anyway - I was disappointed at 1/310 but was told it was still considered low risk (I'm 39 so started off at worse than 1/150 before the scan.)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Good luck for scans today girls :flower:

MissMaternal - the woman at my dating scan just told me i had a fundal placenta, didnt ask she just told me and wrote it in my notes, under any 'further comments' on the scan bit :shrug: is there nothing in your notes?

Such a shame about lily allen, i didnt believe it at first, so unfair :(

x


----------



## Tulip

Sarah - I love my LCD doppler. There really is no mistaking baby xx


----------



## debgreasby

Morning world, hope everyone is ok :)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Sarah i had to return my Hi-bebe one because i got the one with the sound only and no lcd display, so i could never be 100% if i picked up baby, so i might get a LCD one for xmas :D x


----------



## vickyd

Beadette i had the exact same fears (still do actually lol!!)! At my 12 weeks scan and my 16 week bubs was sooo still it was spooky....Doc wasnt concerned but told me to eat something sweet next time about 20 minutes before the scan. I will be doing that today!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Good luck with scans today girls xxx


----------



## roonsma

Good luck for the scans today!!!!!!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## mushmouth

Good luck for all the scans today girls! X


----------



## Tulip

Morning Deb! We miss you :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Good luck girls with scans today!
hey Debs :wave:


----------



## lightweight

I'm resisting the temptation to buy a doppler, as think it will make me more paranoid and DH agrees, but having heard heartbeat yesterday I'm a little tempted...


----------



## Rainbowpea

good luck for all the scans today! 

i'm a little bit happier today! V day for me! xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i made up my mind and i'm getting a doppler... that is, if the woman on that website replies to me.
i however don't want to buy a new one (unless it's a real bargain) since for me it's always international shipping and that gets pricy very quickly

GOOD LUCK with the scans girls!!!
2 more sleeps for me!

my aunt, uncle and cousin came by yesterday to bring a shitload of baby things (bed, car seat, maxi cosi, pram,...and all the accessoiries and bed linnen).
today i went through it all together with our cat, figured he might as well get used to all these things around the house asap, also let him smell a bottle of baby lotion hahaha.
anyway, kitteh got comfy in the car seat in 3 seconds, tss typical lol...he's not allowed though, but it was an adorable sight


----------



## MissMaternal

Thanks Mummy2Angel, no nothing was mentioned and i can't see anything about it in my notes :shrug:

Thanks Tulip, think i might order one now.... :flower:

DEBS! how are you my lovely? :hugs: 19 weeks omg!

Excited for all scans today! Good luck girls xx


----------



## lovehearts

Afternoon - hope everyone is well. Good luck for all the scans this week.

xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

MissMaternal said:


> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun - my downs results are exactly the same as yours and fiiiiiine!
> 
> And up until say 18 weeks my bubbas hb was always in the same place - now I can rarely find it but that's as I have anterior placenta and I figure it's gotten much bigger lately - and she was perfectly fine on Friday at my scan!
> 
> Xx
> 
> Got a question for you Mush! Did they routinely tell you at your scan that your placenta is anterior? I mean is it something they would tell you, or would you have to ask to find out? Because my placenta wasn't even mentioned at my 12 week scan, and i'm starting to think i might have an anterior placenta, with my difficulty with finding the heartbeat, and also because when i use the doppler i get alot of whoosing around the front. Will ask Midwife about it when i next see her, but just wondering if you were told or if you had to ask? xxClick to expand...

I wasn't told until my 20 week scan. I did suspect it though because whenever I listened to the baby I could only hear the swooshing of the placenta all the time.


----------



## SmileyShazza

*Neen* don&#8217;t worry you&#8217;ve seen how often I have wobbles about how bubs is doing, it&#8217;s perfectly natural to have these little worries every now and then. Don&#8217;t worry you&#8217;re not going totally mad just yet :hugs:

Well the scan went well the sonographer said &#8220;what a perfect little baby&#8221; :happydance: when we got there they had their legs stretched right out and crossed over and their hands up by their face. Then they wiggled around, went full frontal for a while then laid back sideways on again and started giving us a wave :D

The lady asked if we wanted to know the sex but I managed to resist and so we will be staying on Team Yellow :flower: Thanks for all the good wishes &#8211; they mean a lot.


----------



## roonsma

Aww, thats lovely Smiley-really pleased to hear that xx:happydance:


----------



## mushmouth

Vickieh1981 said:


> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun - my downs results are exactly the same as yours and fiiiiiine!
> 
> And up until say 18 weeks my bubbas hb was always in the same place - now I can rarely find it but that's as I have anterior placenta and I figure it's gotten much bigger lately - and she was perfectly fine on Friday at my scan!
> 
> Xx
> 
> Got a question for you Mush! Did they routinely tell you at your scan that your placenta is anterior? I mean is it something they would tell you, or would you have to ask to find out? Because my placenta wasn't even mentioned at my 12 week scan, and i'm starting to think i might have an anterior placenta, with my difficulty with finding the heartbeat, and also because when i use the doppler i get alot of whoosing around the front. Will ask Midwife about it when i next see her, but just wondering if you were told or if you had to ask? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I wasn't told until my 20 week scan. I did suspect it though because whenever I listened to the baby I could only hear the swooshing of the placenta all the time.Click to expand...


sorry I didnt see this question before the response! My hubby asked at 12wk scan and she couldnt see it as it wasnt "formed" fully but I found out it was anterior at the 20 and the sonographer told me about it - she said "theres the placenta and its at the front" and then the scan report says "placenta - Anterior"

I get lots of swooshing on the doppler too - much louder than the hidden HB :wacko:

xx


----------



## mushmouth

awwww shazza perfect news! well done hon! any pics for us to coo over? :D


----------



## EpdTTC

Great news Shazza!

Mojo-I hope the bleeding has subsided for good. How scary!

Rainbow-Yay for viability! I look forward to that day!


----------



## SmileyShazza

mushmouth said:


> awwww shazza perfect news! well done hon! any pics for us to coo over? :D

I've got a picture but won't be able to put it up till later - will stick it up when I get home :D


----------



## mushmouth

:happydance: I can hardly wait! lol... I tell you something - this last week I've gone completely gaga over anything baby! even socks! :D


----------



## MissMaternal

Congrats for your scan Shazza, and well done for having the strength to stay :yellow: lol! 

Thanks Vickie and Mush, maybe i will find out at my 20 week scan then. Like you Mush i always get lots of whooshing, especially on the right. I didn't get that much whooshing last time! Just ordered an LCD doppler....xx


----------



## mushmouth

When I compare mine to Lovehearts - theres an obvious difference and extra wooshing/swooshing and LH has a strong thudding HB - Jealousssss!


----------



## Tulip

Happy V-day Rainbowpea! :wohoo:
Happy 20 weeks Christina! Halfway! :yipee:
Happy 19 weeks Deb!
Happy 16 weeks Ru and Meredith!
Happy 15 weeks Cesca!
Happy 10 weeks xshell!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Happy v-day rainbow :D

Oh 16 weeks tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## vickyd

Hey girls! Everything went perfect at my scan!


----------



## roonsma

vickyd said:


> Hey girls! Everything went perfect at my scan!

Well done Vickys LO!! Congrats hun-big hugs to you!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Glad to hear all was well at your scan too Vicky.

This is todays picture of Tadpole - it isn't very clear as I had to take a photo of it with my camera but you get the idea :)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs443.ash2/71615_449073236490_510491490_6098453_3688739_n.jpg


----------



## mislaww

Supercute about your kitten, TB. A week and a half before I get mine!!! I am so excited.

Great pic, Shazza! 

YAY for V day, Rainbow Pea! :dance:


----------



## mushmouth

Gorgeous picture shazza!!!


----------



## lovehearts

mushmouth said:


> When I compare mine to Lovehearts - theres an obvious difference and extra wooshing/swooshing and LH has a strong thudding HB - Jealousssss!

:hugs: :flower:

We kinda guessed it was anterior before your scan though didnt we.

xx


----------



## mushmouth

lovehearts said:


> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> When I compare mine to Lovehearts - theres an obvious difference and extra wooshing/swooshing and LH has a strong thudding HB - Jealousssss!
> 
> :hugs: :flower:
> 
> We kinda guessed it was anterior before your scan though didnt we.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Indeed we did... Arent we clever?!? Lol :flow:


----------



## tinybutterfly

mislaww said:


> Supercute about your kitten, TB. A week and a half before I get mine!!! I am so excited.

week and a half before scan or before doppler arrives?
both are reason for serious excitement haha


anyway, doppler lady answered, it got sold yesterday, aargh doom!!!
i asked her where she got it initially, you never know...
and thursday i'm asking FIL, you never know they have one or he buys it hehe


----------



## Perdita

Oh my, still in a little bit of suprise!! Completed the anomaly scan today and fantastic news is that everything is present and correct and looks just right! However, IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!! Was so sure of a girl!!!! So now we're working on a shortlist of boys names!
Hows everyone else doing???
xx


----------



## mushmouth

Ooooh congrats perdita!!!!


----------



## roonsma

Congrats Perdita!! xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

congratulations Perdita!!!!



afm... i just said "booo, the doppler i wanted was already sold" to OH
and he proceeded to look online for one, now he wants one of those expensive ones :dohh:
reason "oooh look, with this one you can hear the hick-ups!"
he told me to compare several dopplers tomorrow and "try to keep the price under 200"
insane!!!! he is it!!! i was willing to spend 20...
it's like he secretly won the lottery


----------



## braijackava

Its a boy!


----------



## Beadette

Congrats on team blue you two!!! Xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Congrats Braijackava and Perdita on team :blue: xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Team blue is catching up!!
Congrats gals.

VickyD-glad your scan was perfect!

Great pic Shazza-you are strong staying team yellow! I could never do it.


----------



## roonsma

braijackava said:


> Its a boy!

Congratulations!! xx :happydance:


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Congratulations on all the great scans ! :happydance:


----------



## Minimin

Congrats again on your great scan Shazza
and congrats to the girls on team :blue:


----------



## tinybutterfly

braijackava said:


> Its a boy!

:happydance: congrats!!!


----------



## jenny25

just popping in to say hi girls :flower:

i hope your all well :) 

i thought i'd show you the tattoo i got for Jamie :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







jamietattoo.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Minimin

jenny25 said:


> just popping in to say hi girls :flower:
> 
> i hope your all well :)
> 
> i thought i'd show you the tattoo i got for Jamie :cloud9:

Hi jenny!How are you doing babe. Love the tattoo! Hope you are doing well :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

already said so on FB, but i love love love it!


----------



## jenny25

im doing good well better than what i have been girls im getting their i will probably will still have my ups and downs but thats life but at the moment things are good for me :) x


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i'm glad for that


Question... can you still hear the kicks and hick-ups with an expensive doppler or do those filter everything out except the heartbeat?


----------



## roonsma

Hi Jen :flower:, love the tattoo hun-its beautiful. Its nice to hear from you and great that you're doing ok. :hugs: Take care sweetie xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations to Perdita and Bracklava on team :blue:

Jenny  good to see you hunni. Love the tattoo  it looks really well done and a lovely memorial to Jamie. Hope you and Paul are doing ok :hugs:



EpdTTC said:


> Great pic Shazza-you are strong staying team yellow! I could never do it.

I am pretty suprised I managed not to cave in and find out. I was really on the fence between yes and no but have always said for my first I'd like a suprise so decided to stick by my guns :)


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Shazza we will have team yellow madness together! Along with neen!


----------



## lightweight

Back to see consultant today and heart heartbeat again for 2nd time this week :) 160 - 170 bpm. Am seriously wavering on getting a doppler now - was adamant I wouldn't but midwives have found heartbeat quite easily and it might be nice to hear it more often, just don't want to freak myself out!


----------



## Firedancer41

What a beautiful tribute, Jenny xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Lovely tat Jenny. I'm glad to hear that you are feeling a little better and that you and Paul are feeling up to trying again. Hugs, love, and baby dust to you both.


----------



## MissMaternal

Jenny your tattoo is absolutely gorgeous. I love it, what a perfect tribute to Jamie :hugs:


I know you're probably all getting sick of my doppler/heartbeat posts, but i need help! I am truly going insane. My LCD doppler arrived this morning (Hi-Bebe one) so of course i ripped it open and used it straight away lol... But STILL can't hear the heartbeat. I am getting really worried now :cry: Tulip i don't know if you can help me, but i don't really understand the LCD thing. I can pick up my own heartbeat easily enough (reassuring, lol) and is always between 65-85 ish. But other readings i get range from 100 - 240?! And anything inbetween, 140, 187, 190, 113, 137 etc. But when it picks up the 140 etc ranges, i don't hear baby, so why is it picking up all these different numbers?!?! I'm SOOO confused!!!!!! xx


----------



## braijackava

Appointment went really good yesterday. I ate some pixie sticks from the kids Halloween candy hoping it would get the baby moving a little bit. Bad idea! He was moving sooo much they couldnt get the heart and spine measurements. So I have to go back for another ultrasound in 4 weeks. I guess thats a good thing though, as I get to see him again! The lady said 110% it is a boy. He was spread eagle and seemed like a very well endowed little boy! I have 2 other boys, and have never seen such a big (um dont know the proper terminology to say haha) but you know what I mean it was really obvious. We are going to name him Maxwell Grant. Blood pressure is still good and only gained 7 lbs so far. My doctor did give me some medication for the migraines. It has tylenol, caffeine, and barbiturates in it. Has anyone ever taken these before, I have no experience with them. 
We thought my daughter would be so angry it was a boy. She seemed excited at first, but about 2 hours later got really mad and said "I am supermad! I wanted a sister!" She is ok though.
Jenny what a beautiful tattoo and a wonderful memorial to precious little Jamie. I am in awe of your strength to start trying again. You are definatley an absolutely wonderful mummy already!
Hope everyone else is doing well!

Christina

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png


----------



## braijackava

Oh and I forgot to add I felt the baby kick my hand for the first time last night! It was awesome!


----------



## tinybutterfly

MissMaternal said:


> Jenny your tattoo is absolutely gorgeous. I love it, what a perfect tribute to Jamie :hugs:
> 
> 
> I know you're probably all getting sick of my doppler/heartbeat posts, but i need help! I am truly going insane. My LCD doppler arrived this morning (Hi-Bebe one) so of course i ripped it open and used it straight away lol... But STILL can't hear the heartbeat. I am getting really worried now :cry: Tulip i don't know if you can help me, but i don't really understand the LCD thing. I can pick up my own heartbeat easily enough (reassuring, lol) and is always between 65-85 ish. But other readings i get range from 100 - 240?! And anything inbetween, 140, 187, 190, 113, 137 etc. But when it picks up the 140 etc ranges, i don't hear baby, so why is it picking up all these different numbers?!?! I'm SOOO confused!!!!!! xx

that's bc the way that blood travels through your body...it goes through different types of arteries and veins. some are wider, some are narrower, but they have to get the same amount of blood through in the same amount of time. therefor, the more narrow arteries need to pump faster than the widest ones.

i remember a nice drawing from in my text books but unfortunatly they're in the attic at my parents'


----------



## MissMaternal

braijackava said:


> Oh and I forgot to add I felt the baby kick my hand for the first time last night! It was awesome!

Oh my gosh, how exciting!!!! I can't wait for that :flower: xx


----------



## MissMaternal

tinybutterfly said:


> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> Jenny your tattoo is absolutely gorgeous. I love it, what a perfect tribute to Jamie :hugs:
> 
> 
> I know you're probably all getting sick of my doppler/heartbeat posts, but i need help! I am truly going insane. My LCD doppler arrived this morning (Hi-Bebe one) so of course i ripped it open and used it straight away lol... But STILL can't hear the heartbeat. I am getting really worried now :cry: Tulip i don't know if you can help me, but i don't really understand the LCD thing. I can pick up my own heartbeat easily enough (reassuring, lol) and is always between 65-85 ish. But other readings i get range from 100 - 240?! And anything inbetween, 140, 187, 190, 113, 137 etc. But when it picks up the 140 etc ranges, i don't hear baby, so why is it picking up all these different numbers?!?! I'm SOOO confused!!!!!! xx
> 
> that's bc the way that blood travels through your body...it goes through different types of arteries and veins. some are wider, some are narrower, but they have to get the same amount of blood through in the same amount of time. therefor, the more narrow arteries need to pump faster than the widest ones.
> 
> i remember a nice drawing from in my text books but unfortunatly they're in the attic at my parents'Click to expand...

Ahhh thanks TB! Makes sense! I'm hoping i find it soon, or i will go MAD. I feel like i have to find it before my 16 weeks MW appt, because i can't bear to have to go to the appt knowing that she might not find it!


----------



## Tulip

Sarah if you're moving the probe at all it will interfere with the readings, and if you don't have enough gel/whatever lubricating the movement between the probe and skin the doppler will get a signal from the movement... and also all the blood pumping as Kim says. It's really important to place the probe in one place (probably just below your belly button) and listen. If you can't hear baby, angle the probe slightly - keeping it in the same place - and listen again. Do a full 360 degrees before moving the probe to another position :hugs:

Jen, love the tat - what a lovely tribute to your little star xx

Happy 21 weeks Posh & Min!
Happy 20 weeks Annie! HALFWAY! :yipee:
Happy 16 weeks Cheryl & Rebecca!
Happy 12 weeks Lucy! :wohoo:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Your tattoo is lovely jen :hugs: x


----------



## Beadette

Jenny - so lovely to hear from you! I love your tattoo and I love that you and Paul are trying again! Lots of BFP dust coming your way x x x x x


----------



## MissMaternal

Thanks so much Nic! Will have another go later... xx


----------



## mislaww

Beautiful tattoo, Jenny. So lovely to see you again. :hugs2:



tinybutterfly said:


> mislaww said:
> 
> 
> Supercute about your kitten, TB. A week and a half before I get mine!!! I am so excited.
> 
> week and a half before scan or before doppler arrives?
> both are reason for serious excitement hahaClick to expand...

No :haha: - better than a terrible scary scan (we've discussed our mutual fear). My doppler's a bit scary, too. A week and a half til I get my KITTEN! Here she is...I'm dying of anticipation!


Congrats on the little boy, Braijackava! 

MissMaternal - you poor thing. I have a Hi-Bebe and that lcd can really throw you off. Don't look at it til you've found a heartbeat. It picks up all sorts of noises, but you'll HEAR baby's heartbeat. You'll probably hear it before the LCD picks it up, too. And don't worry, you're still early. Nothing to panic about!


----------



## EpdTTC

MissMaternal-I am over 20 wks and I still struggle to hear the heartbeat most of the time. Sometimes it takes me literally over a half an hour and sometimes I just give up before I find it. I was told the my placenta is anterior and I think this is in large part the reason it is so difficult. We could not find the baby's hb at all with the doppler until a couple of weeks ago. Also, once when I was at the doc the nurse was looking for the hb and I couldn't hear anything and I was starting to panic and she looked at the LCD screen and said don't panic I can see that it is there-so I am assuming she could see a number on the screen that indicated that the baby's hb was there even though it took a few more minutes to hear it so perhaps some of the numbers you are seeing are the hb even if you don't hear it. Just a guess.

Annie-your kitty is so so cute! I am a sucker for cats. I currently have 5 and OH has 4. At one point in time, my ex and I had 11! I also have two big hairy gorgeous Chow Chows. I'm an animal lover. Enjoy your sweet kitty!


----------



## Tulip

Oh Annie she's so cute! Jealous! Hubby is not a cat lover :(


----------



## tinybutterfly

mislaww said:


> A week and a half til I get my KITTEN! Here she is...I'm dying of anticipation!
> View attachment 132964

aaaaaw what an adorable kitty!!! that is indeed something to REALLY look forward to!
is that a bengalian (or however you spell that in english lol)? they're awesome!!!

aaah that made me forget about my scary scan in an hour for a while haha, THANKS!!! :flower:


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Kim and Gabby :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

MissMaternal - I'm nearly 16 weeks and I'm finding baby still very low down - just above my hairline. Was your doppler new or used ? I bought a Hi-Bebe used and had no joy for weeks until I put a new battery in and then it worked straight away.

TB - good luck with your scan !


----------



## debgreasby

Morning peeps. Consultant appointment this morning yaaaaawn :)

Just had a text from Vickie ... she's stuck in the hospital again.... will update when i have details :)


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls! I felt bubs moving last night! Was no mistaking it! Amazing xxxx


----------



## Beadette

Thanks deb - hope appointment goes well xxx

vickie I hope everything is ok? Thinking about you xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Yay for movement Neens!!!!!!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yay for movement neens!

I hope vickie is ok.

I have my MW appointment today so hoping to hear the heartbeat again. Today is my first due date as well so feeling a bit sad about what could have been, but coping better than I thought I would so far.


----------



## tinybutterfly

debgreasby said:


> Morning peeps. Consultant appointment this morning yaaaaawn :)
> 
> Just had a text from Vickie ... she's stuck in the hospital again.... will update when i have details :)

enjoy the apointment hehe

aw, poor Vickie, hope she's alright



Beadette said:


> Hi girls! I felt bubs moving last night! Was no mistaking it! Amazing xxxx

that's awesome Neen!!!!!!

*afm:*
whiiiiiiiiii it went great!!!
it has grown so much!!! measures 5.3cm now, right on schedule, alriiiight!
i saw the two parts of the brain, little fingers and toes... but that's all, 
it was bouncing around like crazy, it was hard for the gyn to take measurements,
was kicking it's feet and waving alot, eeeeeeeeeeh, i'm so happy!!!
i tried to see the nub, but no luck, was wriggling soooo sooo much, unbelieveable!

the picture we got today isn't very pretty, there isn't much to see on there (not for me anyway)
but we did make a little film and you can see it bouncing around there, not clearly but it's something hehe


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo:
Well done Tibs!

Happy 23 weeks Pippa!
Happy 22 weeks Perdita!
Happy 15 weeks Patsy, Meow & Kabie!

Love to Vickie, hope you're both OK hon xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

:hugs: *Cesca* hope today isn't too upsetting for you hun.

*TB* Great news on scan yesterday :)

*Neen* Those flutters are just the most amazing thing aren't they - I love it now I can feel TP a little bit more everyday :)

*Annie* OMG your kitten looks absolutely adorable - I love cats and have always wanted a gorgeous tabby. Am so jealous I'd love to get another kitten to replace the cat I lost last year but I don't think my remaining cat Spoogie would take too well to it so am holding off.

Felt a bit rough last night, tired and sicky and just a bit off colour so I was in bed most of the evening. Am feeling a little better today but still not 100%. Really not in the mood for work - can't wait till the weekend. 13 weeks till I can start my maternity........not that I'm counting! :blush:


----------



## Bittersweet

jenny i love you tattoo its truly beautiful. im coming to stalk you in your ttcal journal, cos im now ttc too.

just popping in to say hello! good luck today debs and i hope vickies okays.xxx


----------



## mislaww

tinybutterfly said:


> mislaww said:
> 
> 
> A week and a half til I get my KITTEN! Here she is...I'm dying of anticipation!
> View attachment 132964
> 
> 
> aaaaaw what an adorable kitty!!! that is indeed something to REALLY look forward to!
> is that a bengalian (or however you spell that in english lol)? they're awesome!!!
> 
> aaah that made me forget about my scary scan in an hour for a while haha, THANKS!!! :flower:Click to expand...

So glad to help distract you! And SO glad your scan went well! Congrats! Great news :dance:

Yes, she's a bengal. Her spots have turned into lovely rosettes and she looks just like a tiny leopard now. Eeeeeeee! Nic - hubby's more of a dog person, but our relationship has always been contingent on his acceptance of my kitties...and ha ha...their priority over him! I am cat-less right now and I just hate it. 

Thanks Nic - you're right..halfway! I just can't believe it.

Neens - yay for movement! :dance:

Thinking of Vickie...

I'm up early, at the airport...going home for a very sad funeral. :cry:

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## roonsma

:hugs: Vickie, hope you get out quickly xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Cesca hope today was gentle for you :hugs:

Hope your doing ok vickie :flower:

Yay for movement neens :happydance:

Life is very unsettled for me at the moment :( problems with family, OH, moving into flat on saturday and just been sacked or 'not being used for supply work' anymore as they so nicely put it before kicking me out the door....i wont bore with details its in my journal should anyone be bored lolx


----------



## MissMaternal

Thanks Mislaww and EPD for your reassuring comments :) i REALLY am going to try not to worry. Mojo no it's not new, it's hired. I don't trust myself to start messing around with batteries and stuff, i am very clumsy, and seeing as it's not mine there's an even greater chance i would break it :haha:

Mislaww your kitten is gorgeous! Bet you can't wait to get her home! I hope the day at the funeral went as well as can be expected hun xx

TB that's great news from your scan xx

Hope Vickie is ok xx


----------



## eclipse_xo

mislaww, your kitten is adorable! Makes me want another animal.
Hope vickie is doing okay!!

Its 2am at the moment and my little girl is quite active. She seems to prefer kicking my insides between the hours of 12-2 am every night.... i wouldnt mind soo much if it didnt bloody hurt.


----------



## Tulip

Bless her! Munch kept me awake this morning too, I gave in at quarter to five and got up :dohh: Glad he's reassuring me as we have to go back to MW this morning for another BP check :(

Happy 23 weeks Lisa!
Happy 22 weeks Vickie & Juste!
Happy 20 weeks Hayley - halfway! :wohoo:
Happy 19 weeks Eve!
Happy 17 weeks Neen!
Happy 16 weeks Mojo!
Happy 15 weeks Swanny!
Happy 11 weeks Leanne!

xxxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh the joys :) im pretty sure ive felt bubs move last night as well, but suppose it could just be weird flutters of something else lol.

Gender scan so soon....hope little one decides to play ball and go along with the scan lol. x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

My midwife appointment went very well yesterday, heard the baby's heartbeat and it was SO strong on the doppler!! I recorded it on my phone and sent it to my family and my dad has it as his ringtone now, bless his heart.

I'm having so many cramps though - sometimes really low down, other times high up. I don't have a UTI anymore (i've just come off antibiotics and she tested my urine yesterday), and baby is obviously fine so I have no idea what it is. Midwife told me that stretching is very normal and it can hurt all over but I didn't expect it to be this much.


----------



## meow951

I just need to get some crazy out...

I am worried sick for some reason. I have a horrible feeling the baby has died. I hate this bit because i don't feel so sick anymore, i don't have a bump and baby isn't moving yet which i know is all normal, i just don't feel pregnant.

I thought i felt baby move last week, felt like a fish or something moving in there. But haven't felt anything since so don't know if it was or not.

Just feel worried. I hate posting things like this as i don't like worrying others but there's no where else i can say this :(


----------



## Tulip

Meow, I felt a little tickle at 14 weeks and then nothing for a good month xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Meow, I think it's really normal at this point not to feel pregnant anymore. I think because we're still really used to the first tri and that panic on a day where you don't feel as sick or your boobs don't hurt as much. The second tri is meant to be the bit where you feel like yourself again - that's meant to be the good thing about it!!

Not having a bump at 15 weeks is not uncommon either, as is movement. I haven't felt movement yet but I'm not overly concerned because I know people feel things at different times.

Try not to worry xx


----------



## meow951

I suppose i should be happy that i actually managed to cook me and OH some tea last night without urging and managed to eat the whole plate. First time since i got pregnant! The simple things in life... :haha:

I just had a little cry, always makes me feel better lol I've got my 16 week appointment on tuesday with my midwife so i might say to her i'm feeling a bit jittery. They don't listen for the heartbeat that early do they or does it depend on the midwife?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Mine listened for it at 15+2 but gave me a big warning that sometimes they don't hear things and also if they don't hear anything then they wouldn't scan me until my 20 week scan so it was my decision whether or not to take the risk. I heard it via my friend's doppler at 14+6.

I think it depends on the midwife though.


----------



## Beadette

Meow my midwife listened at my 16w appointment. I think most do. I would ask her if she doesn't volunteer to. There's no harm in that xxx


----------



## mushmouth

meow - as PR said its totally normal to feel well... totally normal! lol. I think 14-18 were the hardest weeks for me as I did feel fine - and wasnt yet feeling movements but thats just our brief period of relief! lol

My MW didnt listen at 16 weeks but thats probably partly because she was freaking out about my blood pressure!

:hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Why is my midwife app not till 17 weeks? Your are all so early lol, i heard heartbeat on doppler at docs last monday at 14+5, but my last midwife app should have been between 8-10 weeks and wasnt till 12 weeks, and because they mucked that up my scan i appaerantly missed it and then it was at more or less 14 weeks, and now this midwife app is 17 insted of 16 weeks :wacko:. I think the hopsital and midwife have F****d up my address and booking me, i was told after very first midwife app at 5 weeks that i would recieve my booking in appoitnment letter in the post, and i never got it, i had to phone up at 9 weeks and say i had not recived anything 'i had missed that appointment apparently' and i got it aranged over the phone. So then on the 4th october at my booking in app....the hopsital never sent me a scan appointment or new notes, all they sent was my old maternity notes from max :dohh:. And then after last midwife i was told i would recivie a copy of blood results just like last time...i should get them in 1-2 weeks and i need them before my next midwife app and have still got nothing :shrug:


----------



## roonsma

Big hugs Meow- we all have these wobbles, you're totally normal hun. I went to my Doc with my LO at 14 weeks as my SPD symtoms and MS disappeared overnight and i was convinced my LO had gone, its awful!! We're all with you hun xx
If you're really concerned go and get checked out xx

Good luck for MW Tulip xx

Thats great your MW appt went well cesca, i still have cramps now hun and have had ALL the way through!, they are really unsettling hun xx

Hi to all xx


----------



## lovehearts

my mw never listened to the HB at my 16 week appointment. She said they dont do it until later. I think its bacause of the worry it can cause if they dont find it. Perhaps if you explain your worry she may have a go at finding it :) i have my own doppler so i use that when i need reassurance.

i had 'stetching pains' last night. They do worry me but i have started to feel my little man kick since last weekend which has helped. I have only used my doppler once this week also. Very nervous about my 20 week scan which is in a week!!! 

hope everyone else is doing ok

xxxxx


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Just popping in to say Hi....! :wave:

xxxx


----------



## EpdTTC

Meow-Yup, you are normal. I think I had my biggest wobbles between 15-17 weeks. That is when I started to have less nausea, maybe only 2 days per week. I also didn't feel pregnant-I wasn't feeling big, no movement, no sickness, no sore boobs, etc. Even now, I don't feel a lot of movement. Every now and then. I finally have my 20 wk scan next Weds at 21 and a half weeks! I will be nervous as Hell wondering if baby is growing like she should in there. I think my doc listened for hb at around 15 wks. 

I am starting to look more pregnant and feel like it is getting harder to do some things because I am getting bigger. I wish I would feel more significant movement but I am on the heavier side and I have an anterior placenta so those could be why. I hope that your MW will listen for the hb on Tuesday and help put your mind at ease.

I still get odd pains here and there too. Last week was a crampy week for me, but this week seems better. I think it comes and goes.

Mummy-Sorry to hear the communication with the MW and hospital has been so poor. I would be so frustrated...and probably calling to bitch at them. Nothing worse than a frustrated pregnant woman!

Vickie-hope you're doing ok!


----------



## Tulip

I think most listen at 16w. My 16w appointment was 2 weeks early due to a calendar-reading error(!) and she still listened (and diagnosed 'a very active baby' - she was very right).

Hope you're all ok, we're about due another collective wobble :hugs: I'm currently at the hosp, BP up even further this morning. Munch happy on CTG but protein found in wee. Waiting for further wee results and bloods results too. However, the boy is even more engaged than he was yesterday, so we could still be calling him 'Guy' at this rate. Cheap birthday parties!! xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

ooooh tulip that's very exciting!!


----------



## mushmouth

ooooh I think a bonfire night bubba would be perfect! always the best birthday parties!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yeah Nov 5th birthday is awesome!

Our baby is due last week of April - the first weekend of May in our town we have a huge festival with lots of bands, booze, stalls and fun. It is seriously the best weekend in the year and I'm so glad our child will have a birthday around it!


----------



## Tulip

Home! Midwife coming round to check on me on Sunday. Feet up time!


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaaw november 5.... the day i brought my kitty home 3 yrs ago, he was just 4 weeks and still had to be bottlefed *nostalgia* hehehe


i'm seriously considering going to a midwife in between gyn apointments,
my scan was good yesterday but if we didn't make our own film we wouldn't have any good image of our little one, and i ....well i just think pictures are important, they're not a sole proof your baby is in there, also to show the grandparents etc, as they need to bound with baby too. i'm also not in favor of just being lucky i know alot of medical stuff that i can see alot on the ultrasound without ppl telling me, but i'd still love a detailed explanation of what i see and what they're measureing etc. and on top of that, since i don't feel baby this is the only way for me to bound somewhat with that little creature in my tummy.

maybe i'm terribly hormonal and overreacting,... don't know...i think i'm going to suggest it to OH when he gets home on sunday


----------



## SmileyShazza

prgirl_cesca said:


> My midwife appointment went very well yesterday, heard the baby's heartbeat and it was SO strong on the doppler!! I recorded it on my phone and sent it to my family and my dad has it as his ringtone now, bless his heart.
> 
> I'm having so many cramps though - sometimes really low down, other times high up. I don't have a UTI anymore (i've just come off antibiotics and she tested my urine yesterday), and baby is obviously fine so I have no idea what it is. Midwife told me that stretching is very normal and it can hurt all over but I didn't expect it to be this much.

Glad to hear the mw appointment went well - its so fantastic when you hear that heartbeat isn't it :) I wish I'd recorded it onto my phone now - I might ask next time.

The stretching pains took me by suprise too as I wasn't expecting them to be quite so strong. They do wear off after about 18 / 19 weeks a bit although then I started getting round ligament pains which were even worse :wacko: 

They are perfectly normal though and just a sign that your lovely bump is gorowing as it should be :hugs:



meow951 said:


> I just need to get some crazy out...
> 
> I am worried sick for some reason. I have a horrible feeling the baby has died. I hate this bit because i don't feel so sick anymore, i don't have a bump and baby isn't moving yet which i know is all normal, i just don't feel pregnant.
> 
> I thought i felt baby move last week, felt like a fish or something moving in there. But haven't felt anything since so don't know if it was or not.
> 
> Just feel worried. I hate posting things like this as i don't like worrying others but there's no where else i can say this :(

I was exactly the same at your stage hun. Before my 16 week mw appointment I got myself so worried that something had happened and I had only had one tiny feeling which I thought might be bubs but even then I wasn't sure what with this being our first.

I think the bit between the 12 week scan and the 16 week mw appointment is really difficult as you start feeling much better, less sick, less tired and most people don't have much of a bump at that point so it's easy to worry that things aren't progressing. I hope hearing that a lot of us have felt the same has put your mind at rest a bit :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Oh and make sure you keep those feet up Nic! You are under orders missy! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Glad your home with feet up nic! :flower:


----------



## roonsma

Take your time Tulip, lots of rest for you hun x


----------



## braijackava

Good luck tulip! I know what your going through, i have done the high blood pressure dance 3 times already, and will most likely be doing it again.


----------



## mislaww

Hugs to Meow - please try not to worry! I'm sure little one's just fine in there! 

Good luck with your appointment Nic.

Mummy2Angel - big hugs - I'm so very sorry to hear of your troubles. I hope things get easier for you very soon!


----------



## Tulip

Thanks girls :flower: I feel like my body has breezed through pregnancy and it's just starting to struggle now. Hopefully Munch will come out of his own accord before it hurts him.


----------



## Mrmojo1971

:hugs: Tulip - you're nearly there now, and at least they're keeping a close eye on you. If they need to admit you for Munch's sake they will do. Keep your feet up and let your OH look after you !

(I was the same with my first and was admitted the day before my due date so they could monitor constantly. I was induced after 3 days, but that was mainly because I was a difficult patient !)


----------



## tinybutterfly

omg, nic, i just realised you'll be holding munch long before i have my next apointment!!! omg!


----------



## Beadette

It wont be long for our Nic! xxx


Hugs to everyone else! Hope you are all well. I seem to be feeling bubs in the evenings a few times. For the past 2 nights definately!

Its amazing! I can't wait for proper strong kicks that Bead can feel x x x


----------



## Tulip

OMG is right! Had a few twinges in the night which got my hopes up but nothing today. Off out to aunties for belated birthday celebrations for uncle and probably fireworks :)

Have a great weekend girls xx


----------



## bumble b

sorry i haven't posted for ages, kinda got into a browsing mode & then felt weird joining in again :blush: 

all is going well, 20 week scan is on monday & we are staying team yellow :happydance: 

does anyone else still panic that things might go wrong even though they are past the 12 week mark? i still use my doppler every day even though i can feel baby moving :dohh: wish i could just relax about things now.


----------



## lightweight

Beadette said:


> It wont be long for our Nic! xxx
> 
> 
> Hugs to everyone else! Hope you are all well. I seem to be feeling bubs in the evenings a few times. For the past 2 nights definately!
> 
> Its amazing! I can't wait for proper strong kicks that Bead can feel x x x


oooh - you're only a day ahead of me. I'm not convinced I've felt mine yet. Can't wait!


----------



## Beadette

I know it's different for different people but I was sure I felt bubs when I was about 15 weeks but it didn't happen again until the other night! I'm fairly certain it's bubs. If I lay on my front I can feel it more! Bless! It's not so strong that I would notice if I was busy doing something. It's only when I'm laid still on an evening that I seem to feel it! Xxxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Found out today we have lost our baby.

I woke up this morning and went for a wee, and there was red blood when i wiped. Very strange for me as i have had no bleeding at all throughout either of my pregnancies. Panicked, and phoned Medicom. They contacted the midwife, who phoned me straight back, and i rang OH to come home from work. The midwife was amazing, she told us to go and meet her straight away. She tried to find the heartbeat with a doppler but couldnt. She phoned the hospital to let them know we were coming. 
We got there and got kept waiting for ages. To cut a long story short, i had 4 different people scan me who all confirmed that there was no heartbeat and baby only measured about 10/11 weeks. So i have had another missed miscarriage. 

I've got to go back on Monday and Wednesday for medical management. Everything about today (apart from the bleeding) has brought back so many horrible memories of when we lost Freya.

The cruel thing is, today is the 6 month anniversary of the day we were told Freya had died. I dont even know what to think. :cry:

I will still pop in and see how you are all doing from time to time xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh sarah i dont know what to say just now :cry:, :hugs: thinking of you just now x


----------



## Mrmojo1971

:hugs: Sarah I'm so sorry you're going through this again. :cry:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm so so sorry Sarah (((hugs)))
such devastating news... we're here for you, don't forget


----------



## roonsma

OMG MissMaternal, i'm so sorry for you hun-please keep in touch, we're all there for you-i wish you weren't having to go through this :hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

Sarah-I am so sorry for what you are going through. Please know that I am thinking of you and sending love and healing energy your way. There are no words...


----------



## mommy2be2011x

HELLO EVERYONE!! Just wanted to let you all know I had my scan yesterday and It all looks wonderful little man is doing great!! And it was confirmed its A BOY!!! SO YAY! :D 
Well Just that hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## mushmouth

Sarah I am so, so sorry hun. :hugs: I'm thinking of and praying for you all x


----------



## Beadette

Sarah I'm so desperately sorry for your loss!! To log on and see that you've lost bubs has broken my heart for you! I have nothing to say apart from sorry!

Lots and lots of love and floaty kisses to your angel xxxxx


----------



## lovehearts

I am so sorry sarah. My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Thank you so much for all your kind words. I will definitely keep in touch and hope to be able to announce a new pregnancy in the next few months. Have started bleeding a bit more now, and cramping. Am hoping i can hold on until hospital visit on monday so i dont have to go through this at home. xx


----------



## eclipse_xo

MissMaternal im soo sorry for your loss. *hugs.


----------



## Tulip

Sarah I'm so sorry darling :cry: I will light a candle for your little one today. Playing happily with your big sister, sweet baby, and watch over mummy xxxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

I am so so sorry Sarah this is so unfair. Sending you lots of hugs and support and we will be here for you xx


----------



## debgreasby

So so sorry Sarah, thinking of you xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

don't want to be overly euforic

but, omg, i'm officially in 2nd tri!!!


----------



## Firedancer41

Sarah, I am so sorry to hear this-massive hugs going your way...


----------



## prgirl_cesca

So sorry for your loss Sarah xxxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

We found out what team we're on so i think i'll be need a new ticker, i wont annoucne here after sarahs sad news, but it's in my journal :) x


----------



## Tulip

Thanks Bec - I'll do you and Gabby new tickers hopefully tomorrow.

Congrats to Tibs on 2nd tri :kiss:

My good news is my BP has stabilised (high for me, but stable) however mw is now worried baby is breech. *sigh*


----------



## MissMaternal

Congrats on second tri TB. Does anyone know how Vickie is? I'm really hoping she is ok.

Having had time to think about what has happened, i have decided that something must have been wrong from the start. This would give a reason as to why i was put back 13 days at my 12 week scan, so i am going to stick to my LMP dates because i know they are right. Which is why i have adjusted my ticker to 17+4. xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sarah I am so sorry that you are going through this again :nope: my heart goes out to you and OH, I hope that you make it through till tomorrow so you don't have to go deal with it at home.

Take care of yourself hunni and we all hope to see you back here soon :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: Sarah. I am so sorry. thinking of you and sending you lots of love. I wish you a speedy recovery and hope to see you back here soon xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

indeed...be back soon... that is, if you are ready for it of course


----------



## Charliemarina

sarah, im so very sorry to hear this has happened to you a second time sending :hugs: ur way and to ur OH also, so sorry hunny :( xxxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

jenny25 said:


> just popping in to say hi girls :flower:
> 
> i hope your all well :)
> 
> i thought i'd show you the tattoo i got for Jamie :cloud9:

I saw this on facebook. It's beautiful hun.



braijackava said:


> Appointment went really good yesterday. I ate some pixie sticks from the kids Halloween candy hoping it would get the baby moving a little bit. Bad idea! He was moving sooo much they couldnt get the heart and spine measurements. So I have to go back for another ultrasound in 4 weeks. I guess thats a good thing though, as I get to see him again! The lady said 110% it is a boy. He was spread eagle and seemed like a very well endowed little boy! I have 2 other boys, and have never seen such a big (um dont know the proper terminology to say haha) but you know what I mean it was really obvious. We are going to name him Maxwell Grant. Blood pressure is still good and only gained 7 lbs so far. My doctor did give me some medication for the migraines. It has tylenol, caffeine, and barbiturates in it. Has anyone ever taken these before, I have no experience with them.
> We thought my daughter would be so angry it was a boy. She seemed excited at first, but about 2 hours later got really mad and said "I am supermad! I wanted a sister!" She is ok though.
> Jenny what a beautiful tattoo and a wonderful memorial to precious little Jamie. I am in awe of your strength to start trying again. You are definatley an absolutely wonderful mummy already!
> Hope everyone else is doing well!
> 
> Christina
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png

Congratulations on your little boy xx



Beadette said:


> Hi girls! I felt bubs moving last night! Was no mistaking it! Amazing xxxx

That's great news sweetie xx



tinybutterfly said:


> *afm:*
> whiiiiiiiiii it went great!!!
> it has grown so much!!! measures 5.3cm now, right on schedule, alriiiight!
> i saw the two parts of the brain, little fingers and toes... but that's all,
> it was bouncing around like crazy, it was hard for the gyn to take measurements,
> was kicking it's feet and waving alot, eeeeeeeeeeh, i'm so happy!!!
> i tried to see the nub, but no luck, was wriggling soooo sooo much, unbelieveable!
> 
> the picture we got today isn't very pretty, there isn't much to see on there (not for me anyway)
> but we did make a little film and you can see it bouncing around there, not clearly but it's something hehe

That's great news darling. I am so pleased.



Mummy2Angel. said:


> Oh the joys :) im pretty sure ive felt bubs move last night as well, but suppose it could just be weird flutters of something else lol.
> 
> Gender scan so soon....hope little one decides to play ball and go along with the scan lol. x

Brilliant news. It's lovely when you first feel them.



MissMaternal said:


> Found out today we have lost our baby.
> 
> I woke up this morning and went for a wee, and there was red blood when i wiped. Very strange for me as i have had no bleeding at all throughout either of my pregnancies. Panicked, and phoned Medicom. They contacted the midwife, who phoned me straight back, and i rang OH to come home from work. The midwife was amazing, she told us to go and meet her straight away. She tried to find the heartbeat with a doppler but couldnt. She phoned the hospital to let them know we were coming.
> We got there and got kept waiting for ages. To cut a long story short, i had 4 different people scan me who all confirmed that there was no heartbeat and baby only measured about 10/11 weeks. So i have had another missed miscarriage.
> 
> I've got to go back on Monday and Wednesday for medical management. Everything about today (apart from the bleeding) has brought back so many horrible memories of when we lost Freya.
> 
> The cruel thing is, today is the 6 month anniversary of the day we were told Freya had died. I dont even know what to think. :cry:
> 
> I will still pop in and see how you are all doing from time to time xx

I am so totally devestated for you darling. I can't believe this has happened to you :nope: If there is absolutely anything I can do then just let me know xxx



mommy2be2011x said:


> HELLO EVERYONE!! Just wanted to let you all know I had my scan yesterday and It all looks wonderful little man is doing great!! And it was confirmed its A BOY!!! SO YAY! :D
> Well Just that hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!

Congratulations on your little boy.



tinybutterfly said:


> don't want to be overly euforic
> 
> but, omg, i'm officially in 2nd tri!!!

YEY for the 2nd trimester.



Mummy2Angel. said:


> We found out what team we're on so i think i'll be need a new ticker, i wont annoucne here after sarahs sad news, but it's in my journal :) x

YEY For max's little brother.



Tulip said:


> Thanks Bec - I'll do you and Gabby new tickers hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> Congrats to Tibs on 2nd tri :kiss:
> 
> My good news is my BP has stabilised (high for me, but stable) however mw is now worried baby is breech. *sigh*

Booo to breech. Will they scan you to check.



MissMaternal said:


> Congrats on second tri TB. Does anyone know how Vickie is? I'm really hoping she is ok.
> 
> Having had time to think about what has happened, i have decided that something must have been wrong from the start. This would give a reason as to why i was put back 13 days at my 12 week scan, so i am going to stick to my LMP dates because i know they are right. Which is why i have adjusted my ticker to 17+4. xx

Darling you shouldn't be thinking of me right now :(

Yey!!! 

I rang my midwife after my post the other day and she told me I needed to go to hospital to get checked out but then went and had a really big bleed.

So anyway they admitted me on Wednesday night and I only just got home.

I have to have a doppler scan to check the blood flow through the placenta to the baby so that will be next Thursday. They want me to see my midwife this week and m consultant after the scan.

My consultant says she is fully expecting me to be back in :( They are hoping to keep me at home as much as possible though.

They are aiming to get me to 37 weeks to deliver her but did mention that it could be 34 the same as Maff.


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Glad to see you're back home again Vickie - hope everything stays well and you don't end up being re-admitted, but it's good to see they're keeping a close eye on you.


----------



## roonsma

Glad you're ok Vickie, take care hun x:hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Glad to see your ok vick :hugs:

Moving week this week, very hectic. but i 100% felt bubs move today, was very magical feeling :) x


----------



## mislaww

So sorry for your loss Sarah.


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaaargh, OH pissed me off a while ago!
he woke me up from my nap bc he was hungry!!! FFS, there's the kitchen, you know how to cook!
"but you were gonna...and i'm hungry"
oh FU! seriously... i have to get his little human in me to triple the size it is now by our next apointment in 4 weeks time, i deserve my naps!


----------



## braijackava

So in addition to this headache the last 5 days, I now have what I think are contractions, painful belly and back, sweating and heart racing. Waiting for the doctor to call back, I am a bit worried with how long they are taking to call back.


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh my, must be scary... hope it's false alarm and if it's not that they can stop it at least.
how awful they're letting you wait without knowing what to do or what's going to happen!



Nic, for whenever you're updating: my next scan is december 7


----------



## Beadette

Vickie i'm so glad to see you back xxx


----------



## roonsma

braijackava said:


> So in addition to this headache the last 5 days, I now have what I think are contractions, painful belly and back, sweating and heart racing. Waiting for the doctor to call back, I am a bit worried with how long they are taking to call back.

Hope your ok Brai, take care hun x :hugs:


----------



## Mrmojo1971

braijackava said:


> So in addition to this headache the last 5 days, I now have what I think are contractions, painful belly and back, sweating and heart racing. Waiting for the doctor to call back, I am a bit worried with how long they are taking to call back.

Fingers crossed it's a false alarm. I hope you're being taken good care of :hugs:


----------



## mislaww

Glad to have you back, Vickie - we're all pulling for you and little one.

Christina, hate that you're getting this stress...I'm sure it's nothing. :hugs: Congrats on team blue.

Congrats on 2nd tri TB. And yes, seriously, what's up with your OH?! Hope you gave him an earful. I'm sure it was just a lapse in his thinking...


----------



## braijackava

Went to the doctor and all is good. They said the painful braxton hicks were probably being brought on by the stress of having a headache/migraine for 5 days. They gave me vicodin to get rid of the headache and everything else has calmed down. Thank goodness, I am not ready for all the hospital stuff. Thanks for the thoughts!


----------



## mommy2be2011x

WOW just read about you Sarah i am so sorry for your loss hun :( that is not fair and very cruel it happened to you ! please get well soon !


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Glad the doc gave you something to help the braxton hicks, that must have been scary!

Well I am 16 weeks today! Can't believe it! I am having major panics though that something is going wrong, I have no reason to I'm just losing my mind I think. I am willing the baby to start fluttering! I have felt a few odd twitches and stuff but nothing concrete enough to say is movement. It's a really dreary day today and I'm off to a funeral. Horrible miserable day for it.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hope the funeral goes ok pesca....the stage your at i suppose is a bit of a strange, one because v.little symptons and maybe no movement yet. I 100% felt my little man yesterday :cloud9:, so hopefully wont be long till you feel some flutters :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

mislaww said:


> Congrats on 2nd tri TB. And yes, seriously, what's up with your OH?! Hope you gave him an earful. I'm sure it was just a lapse in his thinking...

he was being pitty-boy...he wasn't feeling ok, his back was killing him
so i basically screamed from the kitchen "and i'm growing a human!" that shut him up.
he's normally very very nice and considerate though, getting things for me, make sure i'm covered with a blanky if i fall asleep when i don't expect it but yesterday he seriously worked on all my nerves!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hope the funeral goes as well as these things can do Cesca. Try not to worry too much, easier said than done though as I was the same at your stage. I think I first felt bubs at about 15w 3d but then not again for a good two or so weeks after that :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls, hope you are all well!

If my records are correct, Deb Erin and Jamie all have scans tomorrow :D Good luck ladies! Sending positive love and hugs all round xxxxxxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I feel flutters all the time that stop me in my tracks and I'm like "hmmmmm" but I want a proper kick before i'll believe it! or at least something that lasts longer than 2 seconds!


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Cesca - I'm waiting for the first proper kick as well ! Feeling quite a few 'movements' but nothing regular.

Tulip - Could you put me down for a gender scan on Saturday please ? I wanted to stay on team yellow but OH and DD (aged 11 and chief nursery designer) *need* to know, and I wanted to get another look at baby before my scan on 9th December so I caved in !

Hope everyone's feeling well today :flower:


----------



## Tulip

LOL no probs Mojo! x


----------



## EpdTTC

Glad all is ok braij and Vickie. Scary stuff.

AFM-big scan tomorrow-starting to get nervous-hope all is well in there!


----------



## roonsma

Good luck for all the scans tomorrow ladies!!!:hugs:


----------



## mislaww

Glad you're okay Christina!

Cesca - sorry for your loss. Try not to worry - your kicks will come soon! 

TB - glad to hear it was just a lapse! He sounds (mostly)very sweet.

Good luck on your scan, EPD!


----------



## Lianne1986

hello ladies. im back, finally. my laptop broke an i had to send it away :(

i hope everyone is ok. 

so sorry sarah :hugs:

things are going great with me. i had a scn yesturday to check my cervix and i have a 0.74% chance of having the baby before 33 weeks. so im really happy.

he kicks lots now and even DH and my mum have felt him :)


----------



## Tulip

Welcome back hon I was stalking you yesterday for scan results :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Oh, forgot to say, I had a presentation scan today. Munch was head-down (very down), mooning at the sonographer and flashing his meat & two veg as usual :blush: Estimated weight currently 6lb 12oz :cloud9:

It's now a waiting game (with lots of chilli, pineapple and bouncing LOL)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thanks for my new ticker nic :D 

Oh hopefully wont be long now till munch shows his face, and boy bits :lol:x


----------



## Lianne1986

tulip i was really hoping i hadnt missed u have ur baby :) i hope ur well x


----------



## roonsma

Come on baby Munchkin, we're all waiting on you!! xx :happydance:

Hows the BP Tulip? xx


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

:flower: Hey hey! We're swimming along at 17 weeks today, thought I'd pop in to catch up and update. Our next scan is less than 2 weeks away now (November 22!!), so hopefully all will be well and the coffee bean won't be feeling shy so we can pick up our team flag! Really looking forward to another peek. Lots of activity and gentle bumping about every day now, it's very reassuring (though I'm still an ardent knicker checker, maybe post-loss OCD?). Next doc's appointment is in a week, the last with our GP, as we finally managed to get through all the red tape with the delivery docs we wanted!! Thrilled about that getting sorted, we see her December 1st. I think it's going to be a busy spring for babies.

It's cold and rainy in these here parts today, I'm cooking some warm ginger soup and putting my dogs up until I have to brave the downpour. Hope everyone is feeling up to par today... good luck with the next bout of scans, ladies! (and jeez, Tulip, you must be past popping! Best of luck with the grand entrance!) XX ~ Ru


----------



## Beadette

Good luck with the scans tomorrow ladies! 

Just over 2 weeks for my 20 week scan! It's not dragging too badly I have to say - but then again nothing can drag as much as that first twelve weeks!! 

Xxxx


----------



## MissMaternal

I just thought i should update you ladies. I didnt make it to the hospital visit tomorrow for my medical management. I have just passed the baby at home after being in lots of pain all day. my waters broke at about 21:00 and the baby passed very soon after. I havent passed the placenta yet though. Phoned the hospital to see what to do, and i've still got to go in tomorrow for a scan to make sure nothing is retained. 

Thank you so much again for all your kind words xx


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Sarah - I'm so very, very sorry you're going through this, I hope you have a ton of support around you and get through this as quickly and as well as possible. Take good care of yourself. X


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh sarah just want to send you a big :hugs: take care of yourself x


----------



## tinybutterfly

so sorry sarah (((big hugs)))

will they examen baby? or do you get to say your goodbyes at home?


----------



## mommy2be2011x

Hello hello how is everyone?? I am sooo very cold today!! GOOD LUCK ON ALL SCANS!! Update us!!! I feel like Im hungry alll the time now anyone else??


----------



## mislaww

:hugs: Sarah. There are just no words.


----------



## Mrmojo1971

:hugs: Sarah, thinking of you. Take care x


----------



## mislaww

mommy2be2011x said:


> Hello hello how is everyone?? I am sooo very cold today!! GOOD LUCK ON ALL SCANS!! Update us!!! I feel like Im hungry alll the time now anyone else??

Hey honey, keep warm and well fed please!


----------



## EpdTTC

Thinking of you Sarah


----------



## Rainbowpea

:hugs: Sarah xx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Good luck to everyone having scans today !

Tulip, any signs of Munch making his big entrance yet ?


----------



## Beadette

Hugs Sarah xxxx


----------



## Tulip

:hugs: Sarah :hugs: I hope that your recovery is swift, you are so strong xxx



Mummy2Angel. said:


> Thanks for my new ticker nic :D
> 
> Oh hopefully wont be long now till munch shows his face, and boy bits :lol:x




Lianne1986 said:


> tulip i was really hoping i hadnt missed u have ur baby :) i hope ur well x




roonsma said:


> Come on baby Munchkin, we're all waiting on you!! xx :happydance:
> 
> Hows the BP Tulip? xx




~BumpyRide~ said:


> ... (and jeez, Tulip, you must be past popping! Best of luck with the grand entrance!) XX ~ Ru




Mrmojo1971 said:


> Tulip, any signs of Munch making his big entrance yet ?

Thanks all... nothing yet, though it's nearly time to pop the next EPO capsule where the sun doesn't shine LOL. Head for the pretty gold sweetie, Munch! He has been a total fidget for 2 days now, as if he wants to come out. Last night it felt like I was bulging down below, as if he was going to burst waters when he moved!

BP not getting checked til Sunday now, but I feel fine, he looks fine and blood flow to him was also fine as of yesterday :)

Good luck Erin, Deb and Jamie! :happydance:


----------



## roonsma

:hugs: MissMaternal, its so sad reading your last post- hope you're taking care of yourself and OH xx


EPO caps Tulip? Thats a new one on me! Up your foof? Wow the things we do eh!
Glad the BP is stable, wishing labour type thoughts your way! xx :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs: sarah xxx

whoeva said they cant stop eating - im the same! big difference from when i had no appetite :haha:


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: Sarah. I hope your recovery goes fast. Thinking of you and sending lots of love.xx


----------



## debgreasby

Hey all. Scan was wonderful, baby Badger is spot on and has very long legs, unlike shrimpy mummy lol! Unfortunately the sonographer was a grumpy cow and wrote in my notes it was a "difficult scan" due to my high BMI :( feeling paranoid about it now :( Pictures are shite too but never mind. Oh, Badger is still a girl lol!

Hugest :hug: to Sarah.

Hope everyone else is doing well ......... good luck to anyone with appointments/scans to come!


----------



## Lianne1986

glad ur scan went well deb x


----------



## Beadette

Yeay Deb, excellent news!!! Grumpy sonographers want a poke in the eye!!! Grrr! X


----------



## Firedancer41

Love and hugs to you, Sarah...


----------



## lovehearts

:hugs: sarah - i hope you have a speedy recovery.

Great news on the scan deb - sorry the sonographer was a cow. glad to hear all is well though.

I have my 20 week scan on friday. Am currently very nervous! 

xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

MissMaternal said:


> I just thought i should update you ladies. I didnt make it to the hospital visit tomorrow for my medical management. I have just passed the baby at home after being in lots of pain all day. my waters broke at about 21:00 and the baby passed very soon after. I havent passed the placenta yet though. Phoned the hospital to see what to do, and i've still got to go in tomorrow for a scan to make sure nothing is retained.
> 
> Thank you so much again for all your kind words xx

I'm so sorry darling. I am cross that they made you wait and therefore have to go through having your baby at home on your own. I had the same after Isabella - the placenta didn't come out. What time is your scan today?



debgreasby said:


> Hey all. Scan was wonderful, baby Badger is spot on and has very long legs, unlike shrimpy mummy lol! Unfortunately the sonographer was a grumpy cow and wrote in my notes it was a "difficult scan" due to my high BMI :( feeling paranoid about it now :( Pictures are shite too but never mind. Oh, Badger is still a girl lol!
> 
> Hugest :hug: to Sarah.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well ......... good luck to anyone with appointments/scans to come!

Great news that it went well. Boo to the grumpy woman though - you don't look big on any of your pictures.


----------



## roonsma

Debs, what a load of shite, i'm a big girl and i've never had it mention at a scan, far less written in my notes. Don't you worry hun, you look lovely in your avatar. Twats xx

Hows it going Vickie? xx

Hi to all xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

roonsma said:


> Debs, what a load of shite, i'm a big girl and i've never had it mention at a scan, far less written in my notes. Don't you worry hun, you look lovely in your avatar. Twats xx
> 
> Hows it going Vickie? xx
> 
> Hi to all xx

Good at the moment thanks hun. NOthing heavy for now. I had the midwife come round this morning - which seemed pointless but the hospital dr insisted on it or wouldn't allow me home lol.

I have my doppler scan next week but am hoping for things to be boring.

Am very excited about I'm a celeb starting on sunday so I'd best stay out of hospital pmsl


----------



## lightweight

So sorry to hear of your loss MissMaternal. 

I've not been keeping up with this thread as much as i should as so many posts appear when I look again!

Am 17+4 today. Having a bit of a wobbly week as symptoms slightly less (although still got really bad indigestion) and think I felt some popping sensation on Sunday and yesterday - feels a bit like someone's put space dust in my tummy. Could that be baby? Am really tempted to get a doppler now as I've got to wait till 2nd Dec for scan (and that's my next appointment)...


----------



## roonsma

Thats great Vickie, i'm glad its all settled down at the mo. I love i'm a celebrity too!! I have resisted and not looked to see who's on there this year, i shall wait till Monday to find out, hope theres a few decent celebs on there this year. I'm a celeb also means its the countdown to christmas!! Yipee!!

Take care hun xx:hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

The advert I just saw says starting Sunday at 10:30. That can't be right can it? So late at night


----------



## Lianne1986

i love im a celeb too. i remember watchin it when i was in labour with tyler :)

i have no idea who is goin in this year! i hope it isnt on tht late, i would struggle to keep my eyes open lol x


----------



## roonsma

I hope not, don't know if i can last until 10.30!! Seems odd don't ever remember it starting so late, i've a feeling its normally 9 ish?

:growlmad:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Im 17 weeks today :yipee: midwife app went well this morning, declined the tests, listened to heartbeat all the usual, and spoke about homebirth! :) 

Glad your scan went well debs x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Lianne1986 said:


> i love im a celeb too. i remember watchin it when i was in labour with tyler :)
> 
> i have no idea who is goin in this year! i hope it isnt on tht late, i would struggle to keep my eyes open lol x

You were a couple of months ahead of me with your pregnancy - I was about 7 months then with Luke and had a top that said I'm a baby get me out of here.

I also remember watching it in labour with maff and missing the final the day I delivered because I had him at 6:42pm and they weren't very quick getting me back to the ward pmsl.



roonsma said:


> I hope not, don't know if i can last until 10.30!! Seems odd don't ever remember it starting so late, i've a feeling its normally 9 ish?
> 
> :growlmad:

Apparently it's 9-10:30 so not sure why they put the wrong thing on the ad.



Mummy2Angel. said:


> Im 17 weeks today :yipee: midwife app went well this morning, declined the tests, listened to heartbeat all the usual, and spoke about homebirth! :)
> 
> Glad your scan went well debs x

Wooohooo for 17 weeks. Glad the appt went well x


----------



## Lianne1986

Vickieh1981 said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> i love im a celeb too. i remember watchin it when i was in labour with tyler :)
> 
> i have no idea who is goin in this year! i hope it isnt on tht late, i would struggle to keep my eyes open lol x
> 
> You were a couple of months ahead of me with your pregnancy - I was about 7 months then with Luke and had a top that said I'm a baby get me out of here.
> 
> I also remember watching it in labour with maff and missing the final the day I delivered because I had him at 6:42pm and they weren't very quick getting me back to the ward pmsl.Click to expand...

i may look for one of those tops for this time lol i remember tylers dad moaning tht he couldnt hear the tv cuz i was suckin on the gas and air. (glad i got my lovely DH this time :) )


----------



## MissMaternal

tinybutterfly said:


> so sorry sarah (((big hugs)))
> 
> will they examen baby? or do you get to say your goodbyes at home?

Hi again girls....straight after i posted last night that i had passed the baby, the placenta was delivered which was a relief as i didnt want a D&C. Went to the hospital this morning, and took the "remains" with us. The nurse had a look to make sure everything was complete so nothing was retained, and it was all fine. 
TB they said they will not examine the baby as it only measured about 11 weeks. Which means we will not find out the sex....maybe it's for the best. x


----------



## mislaww

:hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs:


----------



## Tulip

:hugs: Sarah

Lightweight - sounds like it could be bubs trying to reassure you as your symptoms wear off xxx


----------



## Perdita

Only got a few minutes before bed but OMG, 98 days till my induction date! It really is a countdown!!
xxx


----------



## mislaww

Wow Perdita! Hope you're doing well.

And since most of you won't see this 'til tomorrow - good morning. And to those of you to whom this applies, have a good Remembrance Day.


----------



## braijackava

So sorry sarah, thinking of you.


----------



## EpdTTC

Things went mostly good at my scan today. I am measuring at 22 weeks (although he is not changing my due date and said we will likely induce at 39 weeks because of the blood thinners anyway) and baby is still a girl! 

Everything looked great-her brain looked good, spine looked good, arms and legs measuring like they should, saw little fingers and toes, the chambers of her heart looked good, all of the valves were there and were pumping like they should be etc. When the doc came in after the sonographer, he finished up the scan (they were having trouble getting baby to uncross her legs so he was going to give it a go). He went through and showed me her brain and explained that things looked good, her spine, stomach etc. 

He stopped at her heart and said "see that little white dot, that's a calcium deposit, it's nothing to worry about, it's not a hole, it's not a defect, it won't need repaired, it won't affect anything, but it can be a "soft marker" for Downs". My heart sank. He said the sonographer said she saw a little excess fluid on the kidneys and that this can be a soft marker too but that when he looked he did not see the excess fluid and said the baby probably just had to pee and did. So even though the kidney thing is supposedly no longer a concern, just the mere mention of a possible second soft marker added to my horrible anxiety. I couldn't think about anything else. It was as if all of the wonderful things I had just seen and learned about my baby girl were overshadowed by this new fear that my baby's risk of Downs could now be a concern. I felt the blood drain from my body. It was like the oxygen had been sucked out of the room. I asked some questions, the answers helped a little. My doc also went on to explain it like this: The speck on the heart is seen in about 10 out of 200 babies who are perfectly healthy and who do not have Downs and if you took 200 babies that did have Downs, 11 of them would have the spot-so the difference is very minute and this is seen in babies without Downs at almost the same rate that it is seen in babies with Downs. In some ways that explanation helped and in some ways, once that inkling of a possibility was there, it was hard to hear anything else after that.

I put in a call to my Dr. this afternoon after I came home and had time to process this and think of some questions I wanted to ask him. He had just rushed out for a delivery so the receptionist said she would leave him a message and he would call me tonight after he was done with everything. He called me a few hours ago. He was so wonderful-so kind, so patient, and very thorough in answering my questions. He said that because I had the NT and Quad screen tests done and they showed my risk to be so low that really, the spot on the heart was more of a normal variant for me than a "soft marker". He also said that since the kidneys went down so quickly that he doesn't think that is a soft marker for me either. He said sometimes when the baby's bladder is full it can back up into the kidneys and that since they went down that baby probably just peed. He said that if it was truly excess fluid in the kidneys that it probably wouldn't have gone down like that. He said he hates to even mention things like this and really only did it because he has to for liability reasons. He also said that with the advances in ultrasound technology that we see more of these things than we used to. He said he has had to ruin many women's pregnancies and he hates that. I also asked him how often he sees these two things (the calcium deposit on the heart and the excess fluid in the kidneys) and he said "almost on a daily basis". That really helped to hear. When I asked him how many of those turn out to be Downs he said that "about 7 babies are born in Akron, OH (Akron is the city he works in) every year that have Downs and that is out of about 7000 babies born in Akron each year". Considering that he sees it on almost a daily basis and only 7 babies turn out to have Downs (and that's in the whole city, not just babies he delivers), I'd say that way more often than not it does not indicate Downs. So, although this is all still in the back of my mind, I am feeling better about it tonight after talking to him more about it. If I had not had the first trimester screenings and we did not have that information about my risks, he said he would be more concerned. That info combined with the ultrasound findings now makes my risk for Downs 1/5000 instead of the 1/5661, not that huge of a difference. In that respect, I am glad that I had the screenings because in my case having that information has reduced my worry and my doctor's concern about the ultrasound findings. 

I asked my doc if he thought I should have an amnio and he asked if it would change anything. I told him no, that I already love my baby and it would not change my decision about anything. He said then he would not suggest it since the risk of preterm labor is about 1/300 (much higher than my Downs risk). He did say that if my worry gets the best of me that we could do an amnio at 32 weeks because at that point if the amnio caused preterm labor that the chances of a baby surviving at 32 weeks are almost as high as those of a 40 week baby. I will give it some thought, but will likely not have the amnio. The only reason I would is to know for sure before the birth so I am not so anxious during labor and delivery worrying about whether my baby will be born with Downs. It wouldn't change anything else, it would just give me an answer sooner. 

So-there is my VERY LONG story. I'm so sorry it is so long but it kind of had to be to explain everything. I feel fairly confident that my baby girl will not have Downs but if by chance she has Downs, I will love her all the same and make sure she has every opportunity in life to be happy.

Positive stories and words of encouragement welcome.


----------



## Tulip

Morning honey, sorry that you've had a scare. It does sound very, very positive though. Crazy how it can be a soft marker when almost as many can have it and yet not have Downs. Your doctors words and figures are very reassuring. Do you know, if that had happened over here, we would have been told that it could be a soft marker, then sent home to wait for an appointment with a consultant? Usually a week later, by which time one has spent every waking minute Googling the worst case scenario. 

I hope that the doc has reassured you, he really does seem wonderful. At the end of the day there may or may not be something wrong with your beautiful girl... But the same could be said of any pregnancy as not everything can be spotted or indicated on a scan.

I'm wibbling now, it's only 6am so I hope I make some kind of sense. Lots of love xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

*sarah*, (((hugs))) i have no words, must be so hard to do all that, you're brave you know. i understand why they're not going to check, but some always do and some don't. hope you can start the mourning and recovery now... and be back soon

*epd*, what a scare! glad you have this wonderful doctor though who took time to talk to you and explain further.


afm... i just had a slice of pizza for breakfast (at 7am), yummm


----------



## Tulip

Nice work Kim! I just had my 3 crumpets (with marmite) at 6:15. Perhaps time to go back to bed :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

that sounds good too!

definatly, time for a morning nap! haha


----------



## Rainbowpea

:hugs: epd I am sure your little one is fine and they are just being over-cautious by telling you what they saw. Sounds like there is very little increased risk from before whichis a good sign xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Sorry if this is a stupid question but when looking at my notes yeterday, the midwife wrote 'fmf' under the section about heartbeat, does anyone know what this means? :shrug:


----------



## vickyd

Epd a woman i work with has given birth to two daughters and with both of them there were calcium deposits. This was also true for her sister and her son...The doctor never once mentioned downs as the NT scans and all other measurements were fine. He did however mention something about this being heredetery. I will ask her again and let you know.


----------



## Tulip

Becca - it means 'Fetal Movement Felt' :yipee:


----------



## SmileyShazza

*Sarah* :hugs: take care of yourself hunni xx

:growlmad: at grumpy sonographer *Deb* I hate the miserable ones they really change the whole experience you have when they are like that. Glad to hear that all is well with baby badger :happydance:

*Lightweight* the popping sounds like it could be baby &#8211; it&#8217;s about the right time to start feeling things now :thumbup:

*EPD* You must remember they always give you the worst case scenario with these things. The statistics sound very positive and like you say you wouldn&#8217;t choose to have an amino as it wouldn&#8217;t make any difference to the outcome. I&#8217;m sure they are probably just being over cautious to cover their own backs hun :hugs:

I had an appointment with the obstetrics dept yesterday as the consultant needed to ask a few questions and put an alert in my notes as there is a chance I may allergic to general anaesthetic. Did the routine checks which were all fine and I got to hear TPs heartbeat again &#8211; they even let me record it on my phone :happydance:

Am starting to get a proper little bump now &#8211; people are noticing and I think I&#8217;m starting to get to the stage where I look pregnant rather than just fat now :yipee:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yay shazza that's good! I recorded the HB on my phone too which is so cool, especially when you can send it to family!

EPD - That all sounds really positive. I'm sure because your NT risk was so low this isn't anything to worry about, but it is always a shock when they say things like that at a scan.

Debs - Poor you with the horrible sonographer. When we had our scan to confirm our miscarriage last time they put a trainee in with the sonographer and it was such a horrible experience - they were whispering to each other going "look,you can see the sac is empty" and stuff. I hate sonographers that make your experiences bad!

I'm starting to feel a few more 'tickles' from inside that I can't quite work out yet if they're baby or if its my skin itching (my stomach has been so itchy recently) but hoping it continues longer and stronger so i'll know it's definitely the baby.

My husband is very poorly today, I think he has stomach flu, bless him :(


----------



## meow951

I forgot to say thanks the other day for the replies about me feeling worried that something had happened to the baby. Actually i can't remember if i did or not so if i did sorry for saying it again :haha:

Just wanted to say i had my 16 week appointment 2 days ago and the student midwife said we'll try and find the heartbeat but it might take a while so don't worry. As soon as she put the doppler on there is was, loud and clear! The midwife said you don't usually here is so well. It was 150 bpm and it had really made me feel so much better.


----------



## tinybutterfly

my goodness, i'll never forget this morning nap! i had a nightmare...a very very bad one.
we were going for our next scan and i only got to see a flash of baby, then they turned away the screen
and said it wasn't good, but they wouldn't tell me what was wrong as i had seen it move etc.
then we're treated like criminals bc we have a certain brand of cat food in the house (with lawyer and all),
doc and nurses were all very mean to us and i kept asking what was wrong with my baby,
i screamed it was fine bc i saw it move and then one of them yells in a very angry manner "your baby was exploding!"
i was crying the whole time and couldn't reach anyone, when i finally woke up it took a while to realise it was just a dream...
still...there are more fun things to dream than this!


----------



## lightweight

Tulip said:


> Lightweight - sounds like it could be bubs trying to reassure you as your symptoms wear off xxx

I like the thought of that - although it seems to be quite infrequent. Am just having a wobble this week though - think it's because my Mum had a miscarriage at 17 weeks (although she thought it was 20 - we found her notes and it says 17) so that's in my head.


----------



## parkgirl

Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't been around for a while. I had been getting really worried that something was wrong with the baby since I had started feeling movement a few weeks ago, then it just stopped. I've also been feeling really good, so that scared me.

I had my 20 week scan yesterday and all is well. Baby is doing great and is actually very active. I also found out we are having a girl! I guess I need to learn to just relax an not panic unless I know for sure something is wrong.


----------



## SmileyShazza

*Cesca* they definitely sound like they could be baby tickles to me - you are around the right stage and with that lovely bump of yours I am sure that bubs is just saying hello :)

Glad to hear your scan went well *Parkgirl* I have to say I have felt so much more relaxed since we had our 20 week scan last week :)


----------



## mushmouth

Oooooh Parkgirl! Im so glad your little *LADY* in fine and well in there! congrats hon :hugs:


----------



## mislaww

Hey EPD - big hugs. Sounds like you have a good attitude about it all, which I'm so glad to see.

Weird and scary dream, TB - hope you feel better soon. Doesn't exact sound like a relaxing nap...

Parkgirl, good to see you back. Sorry you were having a hard time, but SO glad to hear of your good scan.


----------



## tinybutterfly

feeling better now yeah, i've watched the ultrasound clip we made from last week a few times,
took out a few shots to put up as pictures...just for a bit of reassurance, it helped to see him/her in an ok state.


congrats on team pink *parkgirl*!!!


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Park girl!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

parkgirl said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't been around for a while. I had been getting really worried that something was wrong with the baby since I had started feeling movement a few weeks ago, then it just stopped. I've also been feeling really good, so that scared me.
> 
> I had my 20 week scan yesterday and all is well. Baby is doing great and is actually very active. I also found out we are having a girl! I guess I need to learn to just relax an not panic unless I know for sure something is wrong.

Great news. I am glad it all went well and congratulations on your pink news.

AFM - I just did something really fucking stupid and fell down the stairs :-( I am in pain now and feeling very sorry for myself.


----------



## Tulip

Hope you're ok Vic hon, glad you didn't land on your tum. I somehow managed to fall UP the stairs the other day...


----------



## Vickieh1981

Falling up the stairs would be worse, you'd be more likely to fall on baby.

I am okay but very sore :-(


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Congratulations parkgirl on team pink!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Annie!!! Kitten is coming tomorrow!!!! yay! have a name yet?


----------



## parkgirl

Thanks ladies! I hope everyone is doing well. I have pages and pages to catch up on, so please forgive me for being behind.


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls! Congrats on Team Pink Jamie :wohoo:

Good luck to Kayleigh, Marnie and Leanne for scans today!

Happy 24 weeks Lisa - viable! :yipee:
Happy 21 weeks Hayley!
Happy 20 weeks Eve! Halfway :wohoo:
Happy 18 weeks Neen!
Happy 17 weeks Mojo!
Happy 16 weeks Swanny & Brandi!
Happy 12 weeks Leanne!

OMG you'll all be through first tri soon! xxx

Munch sends kicks to all. We had a scare yesterday - I scraped/bruised him on the corner of the bedpost. Thought nothing of it til he had a quiet afternoon. Went into triage and happened to be seen by the MW that checked us on DAU on Friday. Baby LOVES her and went crazy, the little sod. Showing off on the CTG :rolleyes: She says he can come out either today, Weds or Fri because that's when she's on Delivery :) Hubby has now taped towels round the bedposts to protect him!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh tulip poor you having a scare! Lets hope he comes out when the nice lady is on!


----------



## Tulip

Planning a long walk tomorrow to try and tempt him out LOL


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Morning girls! Congrats on Team Pink Jamie :wohoo:
> 
> Good luck to Kayleigh, Marnie and Leanne for scans today!
> 
> Happy 24 weeks Lisa - viable! :yipee:
> Happy 21 weeks Hayley!
> Happy 20 weeks Eve! Halfway :wohoo:
> Happy 18 weeks Neen!
> Happy 17 weeks Mojo!
> Happy 16 weeks Swanny & Brandi!
> Happy 12 weeks Leanne!
> 
> OMG you'll all be through first tri soon! xxx
> 
> Munch sends kicks to all. We had a scare yesterday - I scraped/bruised him on the corner of the bedpost. Thought nothing of it til he had a quiet afternoon. Went into triage and happened to be seen by the MW that checked us on DAU on Friday. Baby LOVES her and went crazy, the little sod. Showing off on the CTG :rolleyes: She says he can come out either today, Weds or Fri because that's when she's on Delivery :) Hubby has now taped towels round the bedposts to protect him!

And 23 weeks to me :happydance:

I bet that was scary, I'm glad everything was alright when you got checked. I can't believe it could just be any minute now for you :thumbup:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Don't we have 8 boys on the way? :haha:


----------



## Tulip

I'm obviously not having a good morning Vickie, sorry!! Will sort it out when I go back on the laptop xx Happy 23 weeks xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh nic 6 days :D come on munch hurry up!


----------



## FierceAngel

hi all hope everyone is well just popping in to let you know ive had my dating and nuchal today all fine x

dated at 12 weeks 2 days so im now due 25th may x

next scan is 8th december for an early anomoly xx


----------



## Lianne1986

happy milestones everyone!

tulip tht must have been scary :( glad all is ok tho.

vickie ur 4 days behind me, not much is it :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> I'm obviously not having a good morning Vickie, sorry!! Will sort it out when I go back on the laptop xx Happy 23 weeks xxx

Sorry I just realised how truly ungrateful I sounded when you work so hard for us :cry:

Wasn't intended that was honest.

How are you doing today?


----------



## Vickieh1981

FierceAngel said:


> hi all hope everyone is well just popping in to let you know ive had my dating and nuchal today all fine x
> 
> dated at 12 weeks 2 days so im now due 25th may x
> 
> next scan is 8th december for an early anomoly xx

That's great news hun and 8th December is not far at all :happydance:



Lianne1986 said:


> happy milestones everyone!
> 
> tulip tht must have been scary :( glad all is ok tho.
> 
> vickie ur 4 days behind me, not much is it :)

It's going scarily quickly. When I was in last week they mentioned she may be another 34 weeker which is only 11 weeks away!!! :wacko:


----------



## Chimpette

Hello Ladies,

Just wanted to say Hi.... 

xxxx


----------



## Lianne1986

hi chimpette!! x

i hope they keep an extra eye on u vickie, i had my cervix scan on monday and they sed i have a 0.74% chance of having the baby before 33weeks. but what happenes between week 33 and 37. gotta ask tht queston next week.


----------



## parkgirl

Wow, I can't believe how far along everyone is getting. :dance:

Tulip- Sorry about the scare.


----------



## Tulip

Vickieh1981 said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> I'm obviously not having a good morning Vickie, sorry!! Will sort it out when I go back on the laptop xx Happy 23 weeks xxx
> 
> Sorry I just realised how truly ungrateful I sounded when you work so hard for us :cry:
> 
> Wasn't intended that was honest.
> 
> How are you doing today?Click to expand...

Don't be daft I didn't read it that way at all :flower: Realised I got distracted from your 23 weeks because I went to check up on Juste (which you share it with) and she had some iffy news at her scan - calipes and possible chromosome issues :(

I'm annoyed with myself today, having realised this boy ain't coming any time soon I've gone into Sulk Mode! Can't even be bothered to knit.

How are your bruises today?

xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaaw Nic, munch just doesn't want to let you go just yet...enjoy!!! once they're older they can't get away from you fast enough (teenagers lol)


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> I'm obviously not having a good morning Vickie, sorry!! Will sort it out when I go back on the laptop xx Happy 23 weeks xxx
> 
> Sorry I just realised how truly ungrateful I sounded when you work so hard for us :cry:
> 
> Wasn't intended that was honest.
> 
> How are you doing today?Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be daft I didn't read it that way at all :flower: Realised I got distracted from your 23 weeks because I went to check up on Juste (which you share it with) and she had some iffy news at her scan - calipes and possible chromosome issues :(
> 
> I'm annoyed with myself today, having realised this boy ain't coming any time soon I've gone into Sulk Mode! Can't even be bothered to knit.
> 
> How are your bruises today?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Oh no. I didn't see that :( Will she be rescanned?

Normally when someone gets that really sulky baby never coming out mood labour follows shortly after so will be keeping everything crossed for you.

I am sore but not too bad thankfully.


----------



## Tulip

I hope you're right about Sulk Mode!

If I remember rightly, Juste won't be going for amnio as she has suffered pre-term labour before and doesn't want to risk it, so is just hoping for the best. But if curiosity gets the better of her and it's going to impact on her stress levels in labour, she'll have an amnio after 30-something weeks when it'd be possible to look after baby if he/she did arrive early.


----------



## mislaww

Hope Juste's doing okay...

Glad you're okay, Vic! 

Nic- baby's just in no hurry I guess. Sorry! 



tinybutterfly said:


> Annie!!! Kitten is coming tomorrow!!!! yay! have a name yet?

Can't believe you remembered! Yes, today and I can't bear the excitement! No name yet, though, but leaning towards Lily.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> I hope you're right about Sulk Mode!
> 
> If I remember rightly, Juste won't be going for amnio as she has suffered pre-term labour before and doesn't want to risk it, so is just hoping for the best. But if curiosity gets the better of her and it's going to impact on her stress levels in labour, she'll have an amnio after 30-something weeks when it'd be possible to look after baby if he/she did arrive early.

Oooh what do you mean you think I'm right???? Is something happening? I am so excited to hear labour news lol.

Bless her - the waiting must be really hard :-(


----------



## Tulip

No, I just hope you're right LOL. xx


----------



## Lianne1986

have u tried anything to bring on labour tulip? x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> No, I just hope you're right LOL. xx

Grrr misread it. I am going too be stalking you very closely for the foreseeable future lol


----------



## lovehearts

Scan went well today ladies - he's still a boy :haha: sucking his little thumb, could see his tounge moving and everything. Will post a piccy when I'm at a computer. The sonographer said all looked well from what she could see :)

Hope everyone is well. Congrats on all the milestones!

Xx


----------



## momto4girls

we had a scan last week, at 16 1/2 weeks, and I am having a boy!!!


----------



## Tulip

Lianne1986 said:


> have u tried anything to bring on labour tulip? x

EPO (both ends!!), bouncing, last nights curry... Today I'm planning a long walk and if that does nothing I'll give up and try to be patient!


----------



## Lianne1986

Tulip said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> have u tried anything to bring on labour tulip? x
> 
> EPO (both ends!!), bouncing, last nights curry... Today I'm planning a long walk and if that does nothing I'll give up and try to be patient!Click to expand...

im gonna sound really thick now but whats EPO? x :dohh:


----------



## Tulip

Evening Primrose Oil (capsules). Contains prostraglandins (sp?) which aid effacement in the same way as :spermy: But like anything else, it won't work if it's not the right time. Our midwifery Matron says it's like a combination lock - everything needs to be on the right number for labour to start. 

Sadly patience is not my strong point!

Congratulations momto4girls, wow a boy at last! I'll get you a new ticker asap xx

Mojo - enjoy your gender scan today! xxx


----------



## FierceAngel

Vickieh1981 said:


> FierceAngel said:
> 
> 
> hi all hope everyone is well just popping in to let you know ive had my dating and nuchal today all fine x
> 
> dated at 12 weeks 2 days so im now due 25th may x
> 
> next scan is 8th december for an early anomoly xx
> 
> That's great news hun and 8th December is not far at all :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> thats true hope it passes quick though they almost put me back two days to 29th may after my early scans but waited till dating scan so glad they did 4 days is best part of a week lolClick to expand...


----------



## FierceAngel

momto4girls said:


> we had a scan last week, at 16 1/2 weeks, and I am having a boy!!!

congrats on your blue bump xx


----------



## FierceAngel

Tulip said:


> Evening Primrose Oil (capsules). Contains prostraglandins (sp?) which aid effacement in the same way as :spermy: But like anything else, it won't work if it's not the right time. Our midwifery Matron says it's like a combination lock - everything needs to be on the right number for labour to start.
> 
> Sadly patience is not my strong point!
> 
> Congratulations momto4girls, wow a boy at last! I'll get you a new ticker asap xx
> 
> Mojo - enjoy your gender scan today! xxx

someone on my fb was swearing by castor oil but ive heard bad things about it!


----------



## Firedancer41

Yeah, castor oil is not recommended (nor does it sound pleasant!!!)

It's probably the LAST thing you want to do, but good ole s-e-x put me in to labor with my last 2. I have never gone in to labor before my due date in 4 pregnancies-ugh!


----------



## Tulip

Ugh no, I won't be touching the castor oil... Sounds a bit dangerous to me. I'd love to :sex: Lisa but my current size offends my husband!!

We've done a fair bit of driving today and it's setting off some cracking BHs but they soon wear off as soon as I get out of the car :shrug:


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Scan went well today and we're on team :blue:

OH is pleased he won't be outnumbered by girlies any more and DD is excited to get started with her Elmo/ Sesame Street nursery plans :happydance:

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend and Munch doesn't keep you waiting too much longer Tulip !


----------



## Lianne1986

i have heard castor oil is dangerous too, altho my sister tried it with her 1st and it didnt work, i dont think it works.


----------



## Tulip

Well done Mojo!! Yay for another :blue: bump! xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

*mojo*, your dd is sooo adorable! what was her nursery plan if it was another girl? i just don't remember many girl characters on sesame street


----------



## FierceAngel

Mrmojo1971 said:


> Scan went well today and we're on team :blue:
> 
> OH is pleased he won't be outnumbered by girlies any more and DD is excited to get started with her Elmo/ Sesame Street nursery plans :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good weekend and Munch doesn't keep you waiting too much longer Tulip !

congrats on your blue bump xx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

tinybutterfly said:


> *mojo*, your dd is sooo adorable! what was her nursery plan if it was another girl? i just don't remember many girl characters on sesame street

For a girl she had some wild plans involving unicorns and rainbows which sounded a bit ambitious, so I'm glad we're going with Elmo ! 

I found a 58" tall Big Bird to stick on the wall but we have decided that would just be a little bit scary for him to wake up to every morning :haha:


----------



## tinybutterfly

wow, ambitious to say the least!!!

hahaha that Big Bird is idd a bit ehm...big!
maybe you can stick it to the side of a cupboard or something...or just keep it to put up later


----------



## lovehearts

lovehearts said:


> Scan went well today ladies - he's still a boy :haha: sucking his little thumb, could see his tounge moving and everything. Will post a piccy when I'm at a computer. The sonographer said all looked well from what she could see :)
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Congrats on all the milestones!
> 
> Xx

heres the piccy- thumb in mouth lol.:
https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a55/FA5TKAS/utf-8BSU1HMDA3NTgtMjAxMDExMTItMTQwOC5qcGc-1.jpg


----------



## Lianne1986

thts so cute lovehearts. tyler had his thumb in his mouth on his scan pic :)


----------



## Lianne1986

thought id share my bump pic x
 



Attached Files:







Picture 086.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lovehearts

Lianne1986 said:


> thts so cute lovehearts. tyler had his thumb in his mouth on his scan pic :)

Thank you.

I got a little confused then as we are calling him tyler lol. :thumbup:

Lovely bump btw 

xx


----------



## Lianne1986

lovehearts said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> thts so cute lovehearts. tyler had his thumb in his mouth on his scan pic :)
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I got a little confused then as we are calling him tyler lol. :thumbup:
> 
> Lovely bump btw
> 
> xxClick to expand...

good name choice :winkwink: do u have a midle name for him? x

thanks hun! x


----------



## lovehearts

Lianne1986 said:


> lovehearts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> thts so cute lovehearts. tyler had his thumb in his mouth on his scan pic :)
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I got a little confused then as we are calling him tyler lol. :thumbup:
> 
> Lovely bump btw
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> good name choice :winkwink: do u have a midle name for him? x
> 
> thanks hun! xClick to expand...

Middle name will be thomas :) 

xx


----------



## Lianne1986

aww tht really is a lovely name, my tyler is Tyler Jon. we sometimes call him TJ. he'll be 6 in a couple of weeks. time flies by xxx


----------



## lovehearts

TJ is lovely.

His initials will be TT which is awful as that is currently the car we own :rofl: we didnt do that on purpose!! (and we will no longer have the car when he is born)

btw Happy V-Day :)

xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

*had to thoroughly analyse the signature in order to understand what V-day was apart from Valentine's Day lol*

Happy V-day idd !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mislaww

Morning ladies! Hope you're all well. :hugs:

Great bump, Lianne. 

Any sign of LO, Nic? How are you doing?


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i wonder too, have been stalking the winter thread like a maniac today


----------



## Lianne1986

thanks ladies x


----------



## Tulip

Hello darlings! Nope, no movement here. BHs getting more regular and stronger, baby quietening down and resting a bit - not in a bad way before any of you worry, just nudges and the occasional stretch and the occasional HUGE kick. Might go to breastfeeding support group tomorrow, see if all the hormones entice him out. That and the hour-long walk uphill! Had an horrific night with my hips and bump pain whenever I turned over.

Sorry I've been absent at the weekend (more walking, and spending time with DH instead of on the laptop).

Happy 25 weeks to Eclipse, Joanne and Leah!
Happy 24 weeks Lianne! VIABLE! :wohoo:
Happy 23 weeks Heather, Janine, Roonsma and Susan!
Happy 22 weeks Shaz, Vicky, Frankee and Erin!
Happy 21 weeks Marnie!
Happy 20 weeks Kayleigh, Jamie and Lea! HALFWAY! :wohoo:
Happy 19 weeks Gabby and Siobhan!
Happy 18 weeks Lightweight and Momto4girls!
Happy 14 weeks Sam and Kim!
Happy 13 weeks Clo!

xxxx


----------



## Lianne1986

tulip i have read sumwhere tht babies can go a bit quiet before labour starts, i hope tht is true and he comes out really soon :)


----------



## mushmouth

Oooh Ooooh good luck nic! Hes obviously packing up and getting ready to head out!!!

Gorgeous bump Lianne! 

X


----------



## Tulip

Let's hope so, I could have cried with pain and frustration in the night :flower:


----------



## Lianne1986

Tulip said:


> Let's hope so, I could have cried with pain and frustration in the night :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Morning all :)

Happy 26 weeks Rainbowpea!
Happy 22 weeks Christina!
Happy 21 weeks Deb!
Happy 18 weeks Ru and Meredith!
Happy 17 weeks Cesca!
Happy 12 weeks xshell!

My pubic bone feels like it's coming apart today. Come oooooon Munch xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Ouch tulip. Hoep he comes soon! xxx


----------



## lovehearts

i hope he comes out soon tulip!!

xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sorry I haven&#8217;t been in much ladies &#8211; hope you are all doing well :)


----------



## mushmouth

come oooooooooooon little man! I think mummy would rather you out than in now!


----------



## MissMaternal

I am still keeping an eye on you all ladies....i want to watch all your journeys till the end! 

Tulip i am willing little man to come out for you....i can't wait to hear of his safe arrival :flower: xx


----------



## Tulip

You are a stronger person than I, madam xxx


----------



## EpdTTC

Come out Come out munch!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Tulip said:


> You are a stronger person than I, madam xxx

and me


how are you doing Sarah?



eta: eek, just noticed the title...all those boys popped out of nowhere lol


----------



## mislaww

Silly baby - time to get out! Good luck Nic.

As for me...tomorrow would have been the day. I'm pretty rough at the moment. There's a snow storm and it's just as well.


----------



## Tulip

Yeah we've had a bit of a spate of blue bumps!

:hugs: Annie :hugs:

For those of you already mummies, I've just passed a reasonable amount of jelly. Plug? Can I start to get excited?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi girls, hope everyone is well <3

my anomoly scan in on monday .....eeeek im so nervous !!


----------



## MissMaternal

tinybutterfly said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> You are a stronger person than I, madam xxx
> 
> and me
> 
> 
> how are you doing Sarah?
> 
> 
> 
> eta: eek, just noticed the title...all those boys popped out of nowhere lolClick to expand...

 Not too bad thanks Kim. Trying to be patient with my body to heal itself ready for TTC again....xx

:hugs: for you Annie xx

Tulip i hope this is the start of things for you! xx

Pink Snowball, best of luck for your scan tomorrow xx


----------



## mislaww

Sarah, glad to see you're doing okay. :hugs:

Nic - that sounds good! But gross...


----------



## tinybutterfly

(((annie)))
can lily at least distract you a little bit?


that sounds very promising nic!!!


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Good luck Tulip - sounds like things might be ready to start moving....

:happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Well... it's clear so after a bit of research it's maybe not so close after all :(


----------



## Lianne1986

it can start off clear but then it will get bloody! i really hope this is the start for u.

btw is someone gonna update this thread for us when things do get goin or have i got to go and stalk 3rd tri lol x


----------



## roonsma

Tulip, when i was in labour with my DS I passed a similar kind of thing, could be things happening!! :happydance:

Hugs to you Mislaww, hold tight hun x :hugs:

Hi MissMaternal, hope your keeping "ok" hun, its lovely to hear from you :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

The lovely Neen will be updating in here and Winter, I believe :)


----------



## mislaww

Oh hey thanks Neen. And Roonsma...that's even grosser. Eww. What joys to look forward to!

Thanks ladies....yes the kitten is a godsend. Unfortunately she's at home and I'm at the office for several more hours...but I'm definitely looking forward to going home to her.


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankyouuu Neen!!!


----------



## Beadette

Yes of course I will be updating on here asap after getting the texts! I access bnb on my iPhone too so can update at work if need be! I hope I'm updating sooner rather than later too!!!

Xxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i think it's going to be late friday (or early saturday, depending on where we all live lol)


----------



## Tulip

Friday is good. Babys favourite midwife (he is a little flirt already) is working Friday :)

Obviously some kind of movement today would be better LOL


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

A quick and pooped-out 18 week (yay!) update... saw my doc today, all womby measurements are great, the heartbeat is perfect and strong (such beautiful music!) and I'm spot on track with my weight and blood pressure. The funky antibodies are dormant and all is well. :happydance: Can't wait for the big ultrasound on Monday!! 

After much thought, I got the combo flu shot, which I'm glad for but it's knocked me on my butt a bit. I also went for one of the big blood tests and should have the results back in a week or so. Fingers crossed. Time for tea and bad TV. Much love flung out far and wide, and here's to hoping the Tulip jelly is only the tip of the iceberg and there'll be some exciting updates coming our way soon!!


----------



## jenny25

peek a boo girls  how are we all :D

oooo looks like tulip your little baba is making a plan of action 

hope you all a good :D and i will still be coming too annoy your asses ha ha

well just letting you all know im doing fine i actually almost feel back to normal if you get me im over the shock part of things now i dont want to sound cold hearted but i can finally start too feel happy again and it does feel good i know nothing i do will bring jamie back but i gotta look forward to the future or else im gonna be in deep depression 

well for me ff says i have ovulated and i think i missed my surge on the clearblue so im not really believing that i have ovulated tbh im not caring if it doesnt work this cycle as i have not planned it to happen if you get me tbh im dreading my first cycle cause the pain i felt when i had the cvs keeps going through my head and its like i can feel it weird so thats enough rambling for me  x


----------



## Beadette

Jenny its lovely to hear from you and so glad you are feeling positive! Lots of love to you xxx


----------



## roonsma

mislaww said:


> Oh hey thanks Neen. And Roonsma...that's even grosser. Eww. What joys to look forward to!
> 
> Thanks ladies....yes the kitten is a godsend. Unfortunately she's at home and I'm at the office for several more hours...but I'm definitely looking forward to going home to her.

Don't even get me started on when my waters broke...........:haha:


----------



## roonsma

Beadette said:


> Yes of course I will be updating on here asap after getting the texts! I access bnb on my iPhone too so can update at work if need be! I hope I'm updating sooner rather than later too!!!
> 
> Xxxxx

Hi Jen, its nice to hear from you hun. I'm glad things are moving in a good direction for you x:hugs:

Tulip, give baby Munchkin a poke from us and just remind him he has alot of very expectant cyber Aunties waiting for his arrival! You never know it might do the trick x :happydance:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Nice to hear from you jenny, glad you're ok.

I went for my consultant appointment yesterday and it was a complete waste of time. I got in there and he was going through my miscarriages in great detail (explaining what a blighted ovum is - yeah I f*cking know mate!!!) and then said "oh so you've had your 20 week scan then?"

Cue confusion from me and OH and turns out he's not meant to see me until 21 weeks!! I said that as I had once had a heart murmer (I stress - HAD one, not have one) I assumed the midwife wanted me to come early. Then I mentioned my history with ovarian tumours and cysts and turns out no one had bothered sending ANY of my medical notes across!!! So I had to sit there with the secretary going through details about my consultant and private clinic from the time so they can request them.

What a waste of time. My heart 'murmur' does not affect my day to day life and when they diagnosed it at 15 they told me it was so minor it was nothing and would have faded by the age of 18. And my ovarian cysts etc wouldn't affect my pregnancy now I imagine.

Gah. My mum keeps saying she wants me under consultant care as it's safer and she'd rather they looked after me properly, but all I keep thinking is I have to take two hours out of work (I know you get paid time off for appointments, but my boss is VERY difficult with these things) for these appointments whereas its 20 mins for the midwife, and all i can imagine is me strapped down during labour unable to move for monitors etc.

*and breathe*


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Nice to hear from you jenny :flower:

Oh nic hopefully he'll be making an appearance soon :yipee: or wait till friday for a flirt with the midwife he likes :winkwink: :haha:

Presca sorry your appointment was such a waste of time....

Hope everyone else is ok :) not been around much lately with total paranoia after flu jag and stress of moving etc.....I'm 18 weeks today :happydance::yipee: i feel like this might actually be my forever baby.......2 weeks yesterday till my scan :) just hoping all will still be ok......ive lost the plot thinking something has happened to him in there :( x


----------



## jenny25

ok girls i need you to come on over and join my journal of course i need people rooting me on ha ha like cheerleaders lol xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

alriiight, let me find my pompons!!!


----------



## jenny25

whoop whoop xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

I&#8217;m not sleeping too well at the moment. I can&#8217;t get comfy and keep tossing and turning all night. Hoped for a better night last night and then got woken up three times with a really bad cramp in my left leg as a result I am feeling pretty tired :(

My bump is growing at a nice steady pace now &#8211; I still get a bit freaked out to think there is actually a baby in there when I feel how my skin is stretching at the sides I love feeling bubs moving about a lot more now though makes me smile every time it happens.

Other than that we are buying little bits and bobs as we see them. Got a really nice playmat / baby gym at the car boot for £3 on Sunday so that&#8217;s another thing ticked off the list :)


----------



## mislaww

Morning - good to see you're doing well Jenny. It's not cold at all - you're right, you need to take care of yourself and your family and focus on the future.


----------



## Minimin

:wave: Jenny! How are you? :hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

Hi Jenny-good to see you feeling hopeful about things!


----------



## Perdita

mislaww said:


> Oh hey thanks Neen. And Roonsma...that's even grosser. Eww. What joys to look forward to!
> 
> Thanks ladies....yes the kitten is a godsend. Unfortunately she's at home and I'm at the office for several more hours...but I'm definitely looking forward to going home to her.

I know how you feel about the kitten - Velcro the kitten takes up so much of my time but so happy to have her about, my old tom cat isn't too amused still but they tolerate each other! She's 16 weeks old now and a complete menace to everything especially the canvas covered furniture in the back room. She's asleep on my uniform just now so will have to disturb her to finish getting ready for work. Cats are just great pets!
xx


----------



## braijackava

Ok here is my rant for the week. So my sister in law is pregnant also and is due in about 3 weeks. I love her to death and am very happy for her. Here is the but. First of all a little background on my brother. This is his third child with his third girl. He is also kind of a jerk. Like he has to get his way or all he'll breaks lose. So my parents wont tell him no, for fear he will throw a fit. Even if it puts me in a bind.
So anyways, i got a call from my parents a couple months ago asking if i would throw a shower for her. I said fine even though i wasn't feeling fab since it was the beginning of my pregnancy. So i went about it thinking i needed to throw the baby shower for her or else she wouldn't have one. Come to find out the day of the shower, she is having 2 other showers none of which i was even invited to.
So the next few months my parents come to visit. I had to go to the airport like 10 times in the last couple months. Even though my brother is unemployed, my parents wont ask him to drive them because he throws a fit saying it is to early. So i get up and take them even with my morning sickness.
so the new blow is this. My parents are coming in for an early christmas the beginning of december. So my dad calls and says well where we have it depends on how your sister in law feels. She is pregnant and might not want to clean the whole house and have people over. Um hello! I am pregnant too, plus i have three kids on top of it. Both my brothers other kids live out of state. And so i told my dad i was offended. And he, knowing i miscarried last year, says well she got pregnant first! I was just really offended. Maybe its just hormones. Oh and no offer to throw me a baby shower yet!!!!
arghhh. Thanks for letting me vent ladies!


----------



## tinybutterfly

you're NOT overreacting, they should do their part too, it's only fair.
i can imagine she can't really do much around the house anymore so it would be your brother having to do it, guess he's not up for that...
but really, i'd be pissed off too! it's not just hormones



Perdita said:


> Cats are just great pets!
> xx

amen!


----------



## vickyd

Brai id be pretty pissed off as well....Defo not hormones!!!!!

Ive got a routine scan today at 5.30, hope the good news continues this time too. Shes been kicking up a storm the past 2 days so gotta be a good sign that all is well right??


----------



## tinybutterfly

i wouldn't worry then :)


----------



## jenny25

thanks girls of course i need to keep hopeful because i know we will get our day you know so its gotta keep me positive plus having all that fun trying hehehe well apparently im 6dpo so ff says but we shall see we have dtd but im not focusing on trying to fall pregnant inbetween really if it happens that would be nice but i should have my first af next friday or sat if ff is right but im not going out to buy any pregnancy tests :) xx


----------



## MissMaternal

jenny25 said:


> thanks girls of course i need to keep hopeful because i know we will get our day you know so its gotta keep me positive plus having all that fun trying hehehe well apparently im 6dpo so ff says but we shall see we have dtd but im not focusing on trying to fall pregnant inbetween really if it happens that would be nice but i should have my first af next friday or sat if ff is right but im not going out to buy any pregnancy tests :) xx

This is what i am going to try to do aswell! Going to try not to buy any tests and see what happens...

I have pretty much stopped spotting now so me and OH :sex: 2 nights ago. It was so nice to feel close to him in that way again (my sex drive went a bit AWOL when i was pregnant...poor OH :haha:) Also, this time :sex: didn't feel "wrong"...the first time we :sex: after we lost Freya, i blubbed like a big baby afterwards, for AGES! It just felt weird. 

Look after yourself Jenny :hugs: xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

lovehearts said:


> lovehearts said:
> 
> 
> Scan went well today ladies - he's still a boy :haha: sucking his little thumb, could see his tounge moving and everything. Will post a piccy when I'm at a computer. The sonographer said all looked well from what she could see :)
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Congrats on all the milestones!
> 
> Xx
> 
> heres the piccy- thumb in mouth lol.:
> https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a55/FA5TKAS/utf-8BSU1HMDA3NTgtMjAxMDExMTItMTQwOC5qcGc-1.jpgClick to expand...

Awww that's such a cute picture. x



Lianne1986 said:


> thought id share my bump pic x

You have a cute bump xx



MissMaternal said:


> I am still keeping an eye on you all ladies....i want to watch all your journeys till the end!
> 
> Tulip i am willing little man to come out for you....i can't wait to hear of his safe arrival :flower: xx

That's so sweet of you xx



Tulip said:


> Yeah we've had a bit of a spate of blue bumps!
> 
> :hugs: Annie :hugs:
> 
> For those of you already mummies, I've just passed a reasonable amount of jelly. Plug? Can I start to get excited?

Well it's a good sign but it still means it could be a few days. happy due date - we are all getting impatient lol



~BumpyRide~ said:


> A quick and pooped-out 18 week (yay!) update... saw my doc today, all womby measurements are great, the heartbeat is perfect and strong (such beautiful music!) and I'm spot on track with my weight and blood pressure. The funky antibodies are dormant and all is well. :happydance: Can't wait for the big ultrasound on Monday!!
> 
> After much thought, I got the combo flu shot, which I'm glad for but it's knocked me on my butt a bit. I also went for one of the big blood tests and should have the results back in a week or so. Fingers crossed. Time for tea and bad TV. Much love flung out far and wide, and here's to hoping the Tulip jelly is only the tip of the iceberg and there'll be some exciting updates coming our way soon!!

Glad that it all went well xx



jenny25 said:


> peek a boo girls  how are we all :D
> 
> oooo looks like tulip your little baba is making a plan of action
> 
> hope you all a good :D and i will still be coming too annoy your asses ha ha
> 
> well just letting you all know im doing fine i actually almost feel back to normal if you get me im over the shock part of things now i dont want to sound cold hearted but i can finally start too feel happy again and it does feel good i know nothing i do will bring jamie back but i gotta look forward to the future or else im gonna be in deep depression
> 
> well for me ff says i have ovulated and i think i missed my surge on the clearblue so im not really believing that i have ovulated tbh im not caring if it doesnt work this cycle as i have not planned it to happen if you get me tbh im dreading my first cycle cause the pain i felt when i had the cvs keeps going through my head and its like i can feel it weird so thats enough rambling for me  x

I'm really glad that you seem to be much more upbeat and coping well with everything. Your chart sure does look like you ovulated. x



prgirl_cesca said:


> Nice to hear from you jenny, glad you're ok.
> 
> I went for my consultant appointment yesterday and it was a complete waste of time. I got in there and he was going through my miscarriages in great detail (explaining what a blighted ovum is - yeah I f*cking know mate!!!) and then said "oh so you've had your 20 week scan then?"
> 
> Cue confusion from me and OH and turns out he's not meant to see me until 21 weeks!! I said that as I had once had a heart murmer (I stress - HAD one, not have one) I assumed the midwife wanted me to come early. Then I mentioned my history with ovarian tumours and cysts and turns out no one had bothered sending ANY of my medical notes across!!! So I had to sit there with the secretary going through details about my consultant and private clinic from the time so they can request them.
> 
> What a waste of time. My heart 'murmur' does not affect my day to day life and when they diagnosed it at 15 they told me it was so minor it was nothing and would have faded by the age of 18. And my ovarian cysts etc wouldn't affect my pregnancy now I imagine.
> 
> Gah. My mum keeps saying she wants me under consultant care as it's safer and she'd rather they looked after me properly, but all I keep thinking is I have to take two hours out of work (I know you get paid time off for appointments, but my boss is VERY difficult with these things) for these appointments whereas its 20 mins for the midwife, and all i can imagine is me strapped down during labour unable to move for monitors etc.
> 
> *and breathe*

Don't you just hate it when they waste your time like that :hug:

AFM. I was readmitted to hospital on Sunday after having bleeding since Saturday.

My consultant came round and saw me on Monday. She said she wanted me to have a scan done to check there wasn't a fibroid or anything (just to rule that out), that she wanted me to take Amytryptollin (sp). it's an antidepressent but it works as a good painkiller by blocked nerve endings so she wanted me on it for that reason as apparently it's a crap anti depressent lol. She said it needed increasing up until it was to 100mg. She also said NO CHRISTMAS SHOPPING and that I was to rest as much as I could.

Tuesday a junior dr came round and took it upon herself to 1) Cancel my scan 2) Tell me that 10mg would be enough "for my mood" so I had to point out I wasn't on it for that and 3) tell me resting wasn't necessary.

So then I had to wait to see my consultant yesterday who was pretty cross that a junior did that. She put it back to how she wanted things lol.

I had my doppler scan today and things look okay for now. They said they can't see the bleeding behind the placenta but that it's notoriously hard to see it. We never saw the retroplacental clot causing the partial abruption with Jessica for about 6 weeks after the bleeding started and never managed to show it clearly with Maff.

But for now things are stable. She is slightly small for her dates.

Her BPD is on the 5th percentile
Head circumfrance 25th
Abdomen circumfrance 25th percentile.

Estimated weight is about 1lb 5oz. But they said she will just be nice and little. Next scan at 28 weeks and I see my consultant in another 2 weeks.

She was surprised that I managed to stay out of hospital for 6 days in between admissions and said I should consider staying in the hospital until delivery. I REALLY don't want to do this so they have said I can stay out and only go back when it's heavy.

They also said they are going to induce me at 35 weeks so that's 78 days to go - eeeekkks.


----------



## roonsma

Hi Vickie, i was wondering if you were back in hospital again. Wow it sounds like you've got a lot going on hun, take care of yourself xx :hugs:


----------



## braijackava

Wow a march baby in 78 DAYS! Good luck with everything!


----------



## mislaww

Vickie, please take care. Thinking of you.

So good to see you both MissMaternal and Jenny! We're rooting for you both!

Christina! Argh - how IRRITATING!


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh bah, still not in the clear...tuesday was ok, felt normal.
wednesday i was miserable, yesterday even worse, killer headaches and clogged nose.
this morning i took one sip of lemonade and had to RUN for the bathroom to go and puke,
well...i made it to the sink instead of the toilet, although i should say, i barely made it to the sink.


the good news: YESSSSS i have a little tummy that is baby tummy and not just bloat, how cuuute!


----------



## vickyd

Vickie hope youre feeling better, you need to rest...Make hubby do all the christmas shopping!

Tiny woohoo for tiny bump!!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hope your feeling a bit better vickie :) x


----------



## Tulip

Morning all, hope you're well.

Happy V-day to Vickie and Juste!
Vicky, just seen your ticker, the one I have on the front page is out by a mile - must change it asap! Happy V-day to you too!

Sorry I've been quiet, been sulking LOL. Off to see HP in a couple of hours to while away some time. Big kisses and belly rubs xxx


----------



## vickyd

Tulip hun dont worry about it! You have more important things on your mind!


----------



## tinybutterfly

nic.... is this another one of your plans to scare him out?


----------



## Tulip

tinybutterfly said:


> nic.... is this another one of your plans to scare him out?

Absolutely! Loud noises, scared mummy (I am a big wuss)... if that doesn't work (on top of EPO, bouncing, walking, chillis...) then nothing will! x


----------



## tinybutterfly

*imagines your water breaking at the movie theater*

would you run or stay as long as possible?
in the case of HP, i think i'd stay put for as long as i can (is what i'm saying now)


----------



## Tulip

Move to the next seat along and stay LOL. I'm taking my TENS, more in hope than anticipation ;)


----------



## Vickieh1981

Ooooh but his fave midwife is on today. That means he can come!!!

YEY!!! I am so happy my little girl is viable


----------



## Megg33k

Happy V Day, Vickie! :hugs: 

Hoping HP scares him out, Nik!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Glad to hear you are feeling better Vickieh  congratulations on V day :happydance: just one more week to wait for me till we reach ours :)

Nic I hope all those loud noises wake Munch up so he can get wriggling out  although not so much that he ends up coming before the film ends or in the foyer of the cinema :haha:


----------



## Tulip

He wriggled the entire 2 hours but waters and dignity remain intact x


----------



## tinybutterfly

damn!!!
maybe he should hear the voice of his favorite midwife? lol

happy V-day Vickie!!!


i've done retail therapy this noon!
done 4 stores, only the maternity section (which isn't that big) and i am soooooo tired now!
i bought loungy pants and a top from h&m, the top seriously makes my bump show more!
and then a pair of decent pants in New Look, basically the only pair of pants they had in my size and even that was big, booo! but whatever, i have my pants lol


----------



## Chimpette

Woohoo happt V day to my fatty.

Tulip hope little man comes soon xx

Tulip


----------



## Lianne1986

happy v-day :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Hoooooraaaay i've started gaining weight!!! :happydance:

i've considered making a thread in 2nd tri lol, but figured it would be hijacked by jealous nongainers lol


----------



## Vickieh1981

Happy viability Chimpette :happydance:



tinybutterfly said:


> Hoooooraaaay i've started gaining weight!!! :happydance:
> 
> i've considered making a thread in 2nd tri lol, but figured it would be hijacked by jealous nongainers lol

Yeah I'll be the first to bitch slap ya :haha: It's funny how none of us are ever happy with how the weight gain goes isn't it? I have put on 1.5 stone Argggghhhhhhh


----------



## Tulip

Happy v-day Susan and little Fatty!

Vic, you have an excuse for weight gain, having spent more than is entirely healthy laid up in hospital... Xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaah vickie, for being over halfway there i don't think 1.5st is all that much, esp not since you had to lay down so long already


must get my ass in gear now, still have to shower and clean up our place bc we have ppl coming over.
we're going to see HP yay!!! and then go to a restaurant afterwards...
some wondered if there was a party after dinner...hmm...well that'll be without me, i'll have trouble keeping my eyes open in the restaurant already haha


----------



## roonsma

Chimpette said:


> Woohoo happt V day to my fatty.
> 
> Tulip hope little man comes soon xx
> 
> Tulip

Me too!! I never realised we had the same due date!!

Congratulations hun :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

YAY congratulations Roonsma! Soz, I have NOT been keeping on top of page one :dohh:


----------



## Beadette

Love to all of you!

xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ and to you!!!


afm... my baby is obviously a fan of the coca cola company..that's all it'll allow me to drink in the morning (that and flavoured milk)...
OJ = puke
fizzy water = puke
7up = puke
seeeeriously baby!!! :p


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: Picky child!

Good luck for your scan today Ru! x


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Thanks Tulip! Really getting excited about the scan now! :happydance: -- I called the u/s place and we can have my parents come along too, so they're counting down the minutes as well. I'm feeling positive & good about the results, and I'm SO curious to see which flag we'll be waving when we get back (hopefully we'll know today) and thrilled to see our little coffee bean again. Lots of roly poly bumps now... I think we have another night owl. Good luck luring yours out! X love to all the ever expanding bellies!


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ my sleepy mind (just took a nap) read "we can have my placenta come along too"
and i was thinking..."well duh you're bringing it along"
oh dear...it's stealing my vision too!

dorito's and coke, and i feel fiiiiine (well more or less)


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ and to you!!!
> 
> 
> afm... my baby is obviously a fan of the coca cola company..that's all it'll allow me to drink in the morning (that and flavoured milk)...
> OJ = puke
> fizzy water = puke
> 7up = puke
> seeeeriously baby!!! :p

Fussy eater already? lol

Good luck at your scan Ru

Nik - 4 days!!!! When is his fave midwife on again??


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> ^^ and to you!!!
> 
> 
> afm... my baby is obviously a fan of the coca cola company..that's all it'll allow me to drink in the morning (that and flavoured milk)...
> OJ = puke
> fizzy water = puke
> 7up = puke
> seeeeriously baby!!! :p
> 
> Fussy eater already? lolClick to expand...

yes, how promising... not! hahaha


----------



## Tulip

No idea Vik, he's missed his chance with her. Stubborn little oik :growlmad:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> No idea Vik, he's missed his chance with her. Stubborn little oik :growlmad:

PMSL I can't imagine how fed up you must be :(


----------



## Tulip

Just been doing my hypno and had three strong pains. Typically they stopped as soon as I decided to start timing. Like I said - stubborn LOL


----------



## Chimpette

Woohoo Tulip is this it....?????

Here's my updated bump.... 1st one is 16 weeks, 2nd one is 24 weeks :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Fatty 16 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 0









fatty 24 weeks.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Tulip

That is a BEAUTIFUL viable bump Susan!

I dunno if this is it. Am bouncing like a maniac trying to restart them.


----------



## Chimpette

Hahahahaha try running up and down the stairs....! I used to go for long walks trying to get Logan to come out, but he wasn't have any of it.

Turned out it was for the best as I was so tired that I managed to stay asleep through the 1st part of labour, and only woke up when my contractors were about 2 mins apart.. haha!

xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Infact I just noticed that your 40 weeks 4 days, and that's the day that Logan came along....! Woohoo I hope this is it, you have waiting long enough to meet your little man!

xxx


----------



## Tulip

I hope so too I'm bloody knackered!


----------



## Lianne1986

hope its the start of something tulip.

cant believe im 25 weeks 2day :)


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Hmmn... Sex and spicy Thai food? That seemed to kick us off in '05 when our son was born. Although come to think of it that may be how I got pregnant in the first place... :laugh2:


----------



## mislaww

tinybutterfly said:


> Hoooooraaaay i've started gaining weight!!! :happydance:
> 
> i've considered making a thread in 2nd tri lol, but figured it would be hijacked by jealous nongainers lol

I would probably hi-jack it. Talking about food. Sorry.


----------



## mislaww

Happy V-Days, Roonsma, Susan and Vicky! :yipee:


----------



## FierceAngel

evening all hope everyone is well!

hope this is it for you Tulip xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

mislaww said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> Hoooooraaaay i've started gaining weight!!! :happydance:
> 
> i've considered making a thread in 2nd tri lol, but figured it would be hijacked by jealous nongainers lol
> 
> I would probably hi-jack it. Talking about food. Sorry.Click to expand...

that's not hijacking, a thread about weight gain without food talk... impossible

would be really sad if it did exist lol
"zomg, i gained 2 lbs this week and all i ate were my vitamin pills and some water! help!!!"


----------



## Bittersweet

Hi ladies mummy2angel I. Bekah has asked me yo update you guys

she won't on on here or fb alot as she's in the hospitals as she's fainted three times since yesterday and her blood pressure is really low.

Fxd for her and her little man :(.:hugs:.xxx


----------



## mislaww

Thanks for the update, Bittersweet. Fingers crossed for good news soon.


----------



## roonsma

Bittersweet said:


> Hi ladies mummy2angel I. Bekah has asked me yo update you guys
> 
> she won't on on here or fb alot as she's in the hospitals as she's fainted three times since yesterday and her blood pressure is really low.
> 
> Fxd for her and her little man :(.:hugs:.xxx[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Get well soon mummy :hugs:, thanks for letting us know Bittersweet x


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Ahhhh! I just got back from our ultrasound. Coffeebean was a bit on the shy side at first, but the tech was patient and now we know... it's a *girl*! Go team pink!! And not just team pink, but healthy, healthy, healthy. We had an amazing scan, extra long and then my whole family (DH, our son, and my parents) all came in, we even got some video clips and we're all so excited! I would have been overjoyed with healthy, boy or girl, but if I got to pick a flavor, it would be pink. :cloud9: One of each. Our daughter (wheeee!) hits 19 weeks tomorrow!!! Joy... :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







GIRL!!!.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 8


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Fantastic scan pic bumpy!!!! And yay for team pink and one of each!!

Hope you get better soon rebecca.


----------



## Minimin

Get well soon Rebecca!
Congrats on Team :pink: looks like you have an acrobate there hun :)
24w tomorrow for me.. :wohoo: :headspin: MW this morning too- BP check- I hope they check babba's HB too :)
Hope everyone else is good :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

hope you're home soon *Rebecca*!!!

*ru*, so happy you got an amazing scan! yay for team pink...the score is even again haha
love the picture, "bottoms up" haha

*minimin*, bc i'm the type to forget on the actualy day... Happy Vday tomorrow!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

get well soon rebecca. x

congrats on team pink ru. x

minimi good luck at ur appointment 2day x

i hope everyone is doin great? x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Bittersweet said:


> Hi ladies mummy2angel I. Bekah has asked me yo update you guys
> 
> she won't on on here or fb alot as she's in the hospitals as she's fainted three times since yesterday and her blood pressure is really low.
> 
> Fxd for her and her little man :(.:hugs:.xxx

Poor Rebecca. I have low BP and I know how rubbish it can make you. Does she have to stay in?



~BumpyRide~ said:


> Ahhhh! I just got back from our ultrasound. Coffeebean was a bit on the shy side at first, but the tech was patient and now we know... it's a *girl*! Go team pink!! And not just team pink, but healthy, healthy, healthy. We had an amazing scan, extra long and then my whole family (DH, our son, and my parents) all came in, we even got some video clips and we're all so excited! I would have been overjoyed with healthy, boy or girl, but if I got to pick a flavor, it would be pink. :cloud9: One of each. Our daughter (wheeee!) hits 19 weeks tomorrow!!! Joy... :yipee:

Great news. Congratulations on your little girl xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thanks for the kind wishes ladies, still in the matenrity hospital, dont know how long i'll be staying, managed to get mum yo bring iphone to get a b and b fix lol. Feeling pretty rubbish, blood pressure really low and when i stand it drops by about 15 points, keep blacking out and fainting when i stand up so apart from going to the loo im on stirct bed-rest, baby is fine thankfully, again thanks for the kind words and hopefully get out within the next few days x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Lovely bump *Chimpette* :thumbup:

Happy V Day to all those who have reached it this week :happydance:

Congrats on team Pink *Ru* lovely scan piccie too :D

Get well soon wishes to *Rebecca*

Nothing much going on here really &#8211; feeling a bit meh at the moment about a few things. Think I&#8217;m just having one of those periods where you feel a bit down in the dumps and am not really sure why.

Hope everyone else is well :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

grmbl.... i just checked to buy a doppler for cheap again on our ebaylike website,
last month i contacted the person selling a doppler, she then told me it was sold already...
now... a month later, it's still up for sale! wtf? bitch... sorry!

i think it's not working properly, in my email i asked a bunch of questions about it and she never bothered answering them (very basic info, like what type of batteries, when she first used it and heard something,...).

it's raining very very hard here, so my mood is suffering too, sorry


----------



## Lianne1986

thanks for the update rebecca x

i hope ur mood gets better shazza, big hugs hun xxxxx


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Thanks :flower:
Hope you're feeling better and home resting soon, Rebecca. Glad the wee one is fine. 
Happy V-Day to all the giddy ladies, squeezes to anyone having a blue day. 

Our little boy stayed up well into the night talking and singing to my belly and asking questions about babies, some thoughtful, some just hilarious (Can the baby crawl out of your "uderus" and into your neck? Can you wipe the baby off before I hold her? Will we have matching belly buttons? Can she see in there if I put my flashlight on your tummy? Do sisters like lego?). 

Mom wanted to know why the tech and I were joking about hamburgers, DH and I spent quite a while pondering names and wondering what she'll look like... yesterday was a good day (but hell, freezing weather and full bladders do not a good mix make - I was doing interpretive dance by the time I made my appointment.) Babbling. I should start a journal already and babble there instead.

Love and a happy Tuesday to you all from me and the acrobat coffeebean girl! X


----------



## Vickieh1981

Rebecca - I sympathise. I know how much it sucks being stuck in especially when you have to see all the other women being induced :(

Tiny - that's mean :(


----------



## mislaww

Hi all! :wave:

Congrats on your upcoming V-day, Min - haven't seen you in a little while, it's good to see you're doing well.

Glad to hear from you Rebecca. Take good care of yourself and bubs :hugs:

Sorry about the rain and the doppler, TB. Smile honey! It'll make you feel better.


----------



## tinybutterfly

well if it really is a defect one i'm better of without it... i'm thinking of sending her another email
but from another account, different name and i'll play all dumb, see what it gives (but not buy)

and it's just generally a low day today...it's been a year since my oldest cat died, he was almost 19, had him since i was 6, he was skinny, like old cats are but nothing wrong with him, and just one day his heart started failing. but it's alright... i always told him "if i ever have a kid later i want it to be as cute and good as you", so whatever i'm having i feel like i'm getting him back


----------



## tinybutterfly

on a very bright note.... i've suspected a while ago, but now i'm certain!
i have felt kicks!!! and the kicks moved a bit too, sooooo awesome!
don't think it feels like bubbles popping though, more like a muscle contraction you can't control,
you know, like the little muscle next to your eye that starts shaking all of a sudden, like that.


----------



## braijackava

You are so right about how the movements feel! I keep trying to explain to hubby, but I couldnt find the right explanation.


----------



## Beadette

Message from Nik........

Baby E born at approx 6.45. Not weighed yet. Having lots of cuddles! 


She sent me a pic and he's bloody gorgeous!!!!!!

Well done nik and munch!!!! XXXXXXX


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Beadette said:


> Message from Nik........
> 
> Baby E born at approx 6.45. Not weighed yet. Having lots of cuddles!
> 
> 
> She sent me a pic and he's bloody gorgeous!!!!!!
> 
> Well done nik and munch!!!! XXXXXXX

:happydance:Congratulations to Nik & a big welcome to Munch !:happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

Hurrah to Nik and Munch!

Physio appointment today ... not looking forward to getting down to my undies lol


----------



## Chimpette

Congratulations Nik & Munch, fantastic news. 

Can't wait to see piccies...!

xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Congratulations nic!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

braijackava said:


> You are so right about how the movements feel! I keep trying to explain to hubby, but I couldnt find the right explanation.

now he'll finally get it! haha
and i'm glad that you've experienced it like that as well, more confirmation for me, thanks



congratulations Nic!!!! welcome to the world mister munch! :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tiny - sorry about your cat but yey to baby movements!!!

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO NIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just saw his pic on fb and he's soooooo beautiful. I nearly cried when I saw him x


----------



## tinybutterfly

quite an active one, i've felt it on and off all morning already! moreso now after my shower hehe


----------



## lovehearts

massive congrats to nic!!! cant wait to see a piccy xxx


----------



## vickyd

Congratz Nic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Yay! Congrats on your precious little man Nic!


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats on baby munch nic xx :hugs:

good luck with ur appointment 2day deb :hugs:


----------



## braijackava

Yay congrats!


----------



## Tulip

Hey girls thanks for all the congrats! Will post my birth story once we're home but in essence: Little monster came out with grade 2 meconium and his hand over his face = 3rd degree tear = spinal and an overnight stay. Have just managed to get him to latch on my own :yipee: and now put him in his fishtank for a nap before daddy comes back. He is a real boobymonster (baby, not daddy :haha:) Name still undecided xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

awwww wow tulip, im nearly in tears, im so happy for u.

(this time 6 years ago i was in slow labour with tyler)


----------



## Tulip

Thanks hon! Nearly shat myself when she broke the waters and I saw the colour of them :cry: but he had an Apgar score of 9 at one minute and 10 at five minutes :cloud9: 

Hmm. I hear some excellent farts coming from the fishtank beside me... Let's see if NF nappies really do smell sweet!!


----------



## Lianne1986

haha thts funny!!! bless him. cant wait to see pics and hear his name when u decide.

glad hes ok x


----------



## lovehearts

so glad to hear you are both ok!! look forward to reading a birth story and finding out the little mans name.

xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations Nic - am so pleased that Munch is finally here.

I can't wait to get home so I can log onto FB to see this picture that everyone is coo'ing about!

Hope your stay overnight isn't too bad for you both and that you get let out tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

:flower: Congratulations Nic! Welcome to the world, little man! Oh joy! And healing... and maybe a little bit of sleep. Wonderful!


----------



## parkgirl

Congrats Nic!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Hey girls thanks for all the congrats! Will post my birth story once we're home but in essence: Little monster came out with grade 2 meconium and his hand over his face = 3rd degree tear = spinal and an overnight stay. Have just managed to get him to latch on my own :yipee: and now put him in his fishtank for a nap before daddy comes back. He is a real boobymonster (baby, not daddy :haha:) Name still undecided xxx

Grrr Andrew did the same and tore me really badly. Boys hey??

PMSL At baby not daddy being boobymonster.

I can't get over how alert he is in your photo. It's so beautiful how you are both looking at each other.


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Nic!!! I came on here specifically to see how you were doing-welcome sweet lil man!!!


----------



## mislaww

Congrats on your little boy Nic! So very glad to read you're both doing well. Wonderful news.

:hugs: TB for your kitty - but yay for movement! Baby movement has gotten me through some rough days. 

Have a great evening ladies!


----------



## MissMaternal

Huuuuuge congratulations Tulip :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## braijackava

Happy Thanksgiving to the US ladies!


----------



## marnie79

Hi all i dont know if i have updated on here what im having (apart from a baby LOL) any way im having another blue one ) anyway hope ur all doing well and bumps are growing nicely xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

mislaww said:


> :hugs: TB for your kitty - but yay for movement! Baby movement has gotten me through some rough days.

so true!


today...it snowed LOL, probably a one day thing but still odd to have snow in november here


----------



## mislaww

Our snow should be melting soon. Thank goodness, I was losing my mind.

Happy Thanksgiving to our American ladies! I'm jealous of the food fest!


----------



## Gemma_xX

Only just noticed this thread!!
I'm due 14th March :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Already said on FB but congrats nic :) 

Finally home, feeling pretty rubbish still and very dizzy, been given compression socks to keep blood near my heart insted of at my feet, nothing much else i can do except lie down for as much of the day as possible.....and avoid fainting. 

Hope all you ladies are doing ok and i'll catch up later :flower: x


----------



## mushmouth

Ugh I totally have my head in the sand!

Congratulations Nic!!!! welcome little man! xxx


----------



## mushmouth

M2A - glad you're home hon - I hope you pick up soon :hugs:

Tomorrow is Mini Mushs V-day... but today is my first EDD of the beanie we lost at 10 weeks... *sigh*


----------



## Vickieh1981

Marnie it's good to see you back on this thread. Of course we talk much more elsewhere lol.

Rebecca - I hope you manage to rest.


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs: for everyone xxx

seems like we need them :)


----------



## marnie79

cheers hunny, its hard to start in a diff one when im so use to just using our other one lol but am trying to poke my head out iukwim xx


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls,

sorry not been around much - think i've been more anxious about todays anomoly scan than I thought.

Copied from journal..............................

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Everything was PERFECT!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I'm so over the moon!

Before I even got on the bed I said "I know its not about this but we don't want to know the sex" and they seemed quite chuffed at this.

Sonographer was amazing - i'm so glad I got such a lovely one who obviously loves her job. Even before putting the probe on she said that although it is an anomoly scan, its an amazing one and I should enjoy it. She explained everything as she was checking things - showed me the little nose and lips and baby kept touching its face. :cloud9:

She said that baby was very well behaved and I felt all proud of her/him!!!!!! LOL

She then asked me to turn on my side to encourage bubs to turn over so she could see the bottom of the spine and as baby did it stopped, an arm came round and started scratching its bum!!!!!! :dohh: ha ha ha! 

Sonographer told me that bubs now weighs 310grams! I was measuring between 19 ad 20 weeks for everything (19 weeks 4 days for some and 20 weeks 2 days for others) so she said everything was as it should be. She did me some great pictures too!

One of the foot and she typed on there "my first footprint" and then a profile shot and then a face on one where bubs is waving! :cloud9:

I'm just so happy! Oh and the sonographer also never slipped up using 'he' or 'she' - she just kept saying "baby".

How amazing is the heart too - the four chambers were so clear and she added colour and you could see which was blood leaving the heart and where it was entering. Mental!

Placenta looks really healthy and is at the back and nowhere near the cervix which is great.

Overall I'm made up! Absolutely amazed and overwhelmed and excited!!!!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1233.snc4/156565_10150095211798223_756758222_7044975_1459534_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1213.snc4/156547_10150095212533223_756758222_7044976_7548056_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1128.snc4/149059_10150095213008223_756758222_7044980_2351534_n.jpg

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mushmouth

Oooh bead you had a fabulous sonographer!!! Amazing pictures too!

The 4 chambers of the heart was the most amazing thing at my scan - I'll never forget that image.glad it went perfectly Hun x


----------



## mislaww

Hello!

Congrats on a good scan, Neens! Great news.

Mush honey - big hugs... I know how tough that day is. :hugs: But yay for V-Day!

Hey Gemma - welcome! As if you haven't had enough of me already... You've caught us in just a bit of disarray as Nic our fabulous host has just given birth. Neens will add you to the list when she has a moment! 

Take care everyone!


----------



## Tulip

tinybutterfly said:


> mislaww said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: TB for your kitty - but yay for movement! Baby movement has gotten me through some rough days.
> 
> so true!
> 
> 
> today...it snowed LOL, probably a one day thing but still odd to have snow in november hereClick to expand...

Ruby sent the snow! First snow of last winter here was the day we said goodbye... When it snowed that night I said she had sent it to calm me. The morning after I had Dillon, all the staff were comin in saying it had been snowing when they got up for work. Full circle, strange coincidence, whatever. But I'll take it :)

Hope you are all well. We're having a rough first night at home! xxx


----------



## Minimin

Tulip said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mislaww said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: TB for your kitty - but yay for movement! Baby movement has gotten me through some rough days.
> 
> so true!
> 
> 
> today...it snowed LOL, probably a one day thing but still odd to have snow in november hereClick to expand...
> 
> Ruby sent the snow! First snow of last winter here was the day we said goodbye... When it snowed that night I said she had sent it to calm me. The morning after I had Dillon, all the staff were comin in saying it had been snowing when they got up for work. Full circle, strange coincidence, whatever. But I'll take it :)
> 
> Hope you are all well. We're having a rough first night at home! xxxClick to expand...

Beautiful circle :cry: Hope your night went better. xxxx


----------



## mushmouth

Perfect Nic! :hugs:

Thank you mislaww!!! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Minimin said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mislaww said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: TB for your kitty - but yay for movement! Baby movement has gotten me through some rough days.
> 
> so true!
> 
> 
> today...it snowed LOL, probably a one day thing but still odd to have snow in november hereClick to expand...
> 
> Ruby sent the snow! First snow of last winter here was the day we said goodbye... When it snowed that night I said she had sent it to calm me. The morning after I had Dillon, all the staff were comin in saying it had been snowing when they got up for work. Full circle, strange coincidence, whatever. But I'll take it :)
> 
> Hope you are all well. We're having a rough first night at home! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Beautiful circle :cry: Hope your night went better. xxxxClick to expand...

that's sooo lovely!!!

and thankyouuuu Ruby, you have no idea how you've helped (i suppose she noticed i needed more snow).
for the past couple of weeks our cat has taken up the habit of only peeing outside and not use his litter boxes anymore, which is great...but not when he's scratching at doors untill we (well.. I) get up at 5am!
so last night another big stack of snow fell and today our cat has again peed and pood in his litter box, hooray!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi girls hope everyone is well just updating were on team :blue: xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

*for nic*
if you should be in the list, scream :)

pinksnowball: team blue
marnie: team blue
bumpyride: team pink
Gemma_xX: team pink

Gemma_xX: due march 14
https://lbdm.lilypie.com/wwe2p1.png
or copy/paste link if that's easier https://lbdm.lilypie.com/wwe2p1.png[ /img]

total now: 
12 boys
11 girls
32 surprises


----------



## Vickieh1981

marnie79 said:


> cheers hunny, its hard to start in a diff one when im so use to just using our other one lol but am trying to poke my head out iukwim xx

Yeah it's tough but throw yourself in and you soon get hooked lol



Beadette said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> sorry not been around much - think i've been more anxious about todays anomoly scan than I thought.
> 
> Copied from journal..............................
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Everything was PERFECT!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I'm so over the moon!
> 
> Before I even got on the bed I said "I know its not about this but we don't want to know the sex" and they seemed quite chuffed at this.
> 
> Sonographer was amazing - i'm so glad I got such a lovely one who obviously loves her job. Even before putting the probe on she said that although it is an anomoly scan, its an amazing one and I should enjoy it. She explained everything as she was checking things - showed me the little nose and lips and baby kept touching its face. :cloud9:
> 
> She said that baby was very well behaved and I felt all proud of her/him!!!!!! LOL
> 
> She then asked me to turn on my side to encourage bubs to turn over so she could see the bottom of the spine and as baby did it stopped, an arm came round and started scratching its bum!!!!!! :dohh: ha ha ha!
> 
> Sonographer told me that bubs now weighs 310grams! I was measuring between 19 ad 20 weeks for everything (19 weeks 4 days for some and 20 weeks 2 days for others) so she said everything was as it should be. She did me some great pictures too!
> 
> One of the foot and she typed on there "my first footprint" and then a profile shot and then a face on one where bubs is waving! :cloud9:
> 
> I'm just so happy! Oh and the sonographer also never slipped up using 'he' or 'she' - she just kept saying "baby".
> 
> How amazing is the heart too - the four chambers were so clear and she added colour and you could see which was blood leaving the heart and where it was entering. Mental!
> 
> Placenta looks really healthy and is at the back and nowhere near the cervix which is great.
> 
> Overall I'm made up! Absolutely amazed and overwhelmed and excited!!!!

That#s such brill news hun. And well done you for not finding out the sex.



Pinksnowball said:


> hi girls hope everyone is well just updating were on team :blue: xxxx

Woooohoooo for your little boy.


----------



## Tulip

Tibs - Love you! Will come looking for this next time I manage to catch sight of the laptop!!

Kisses all round, Munch is stirring... (he has allowed me 4.5 hours kip after 7 hours of cluster feeding :shock:) xxx


----------



## Gemma_xX

tinybutterfly said:


> *for nic*
> if you should be in the list, scream :)
> 
> pinksnowball: team blue
> marnie: team blue
> bumpyride: team pink
> 
> Gemma_xX: due march 14
> https://lbdm.lilypie.com/wwe2p1.png
> or copy/paste link if that's easier https://lbdm.lilypie.com/wwe2p1.png[ /img]
> 
> total now:
> 12 boys
> 10 girls
> 33 surprises[/QUOTE]
> [FONT="Century Gothic"][COLOR="Black"]Due March 14th and on team pink :)[/COLOR][/FONT]


----------



## roonsma

Love the new avatar Tulip, its a beautiful pic :hugs: x


----------



## Tulip

Thanks hon! Birth story here https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...most-born-sac-one-shocked-mw.html#post7967882 for anyone interested LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

Gemma_xX said:


> Due March 14th and on team pink :)

aaah thankyou, i'll adjust in the original post :)


----------



## marnie79

hi everyone, just thought id drop by and see how everyone and bumps are doing, hope ur all ok xx


----------



## debgreasby

Just had atext from Vickie to say she's back in the hospital .... again! Big :hug: to her xxx


----------



## mislaww

Big hugs to Vickie. Fingers crossed she's out soon and feeling better. 

Lovely avatar, Nic- do hope baby settles in!


----------



## Lianne1986

hope vickie is ok xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

Oh Nic, I just love your new pic!!! Dillon is a precious doll, and love the name too :) Going to read your birth story now...


----------



## marnie79

Hi all, ahh debgreasby, i was just gonna post about vickie too, bless her, hope she not in for long this time, am gonna text her in a bit to see how she is xx


----------



## roonsma

Hope your back home soon Vickie! Take care hun :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

TC Vickie :Hugs:


----------



## Beadette

Lots of love and hugs to Vickie and bump x xx x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

take care vickie :hugs:

Im very annoyed the snow has stopped me from getting to scan tomorrow :( im hoping they'll be able to rearrange for next week.....all the waiting just to wait some more lol x


----------



## braijackava

Got my flu jab last week. I was scared to get it to, but it wasnt so bad. Had a bit of a depressing weekend, so yesterday I bought a ton of junk food and rented some chick flicks and laid in bed all day. Made me feel a lot better. Went to the doctor today and found out I have bronchitus. I have been wheezing and coughing. The did an oxygen flow test? Apparentley I should have scored 408 but got 225. So not to good. Got some antibiotics and an inhaler. Big snow storm coming tonight, so I am making my husband drive me to the doctor in the morning for my big appointment. I have to do the GD test tomorrow after a 12 hour fast, followed by an ultrasound to measure the heart and spine that they couldnt get last time, and then see the doctor. I think I will make my hubby get the flu shot also. The doctor recommended me and him both get it before baby comes home.

Hope everyone is doing well!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png


----------



## braijackava

Hope you are out soon Vickie!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Very annoyed :( wont get to scan today......so disappointed.....hopefully they will re-book for the start of next week FXed x


----------



## marnie79

morning all,:flower:

hope everyone and their bumps are doing ok :hugs: and scan appts and stuff can get rearranged, bloody snow !! i love it if it means i get a snow day, just not when u actually need to do stuff ! Luckly we havent really got much at the mo, much to my kids disgust lol

Vickie is still in hosp, consultant didnt see her yesterday :nope: so hopefully she will today and she can get home :thumbup:

hope u all have a good day :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

thanks for updating about vickie, marnie x

i have a 26wk midwife appointment at 10am. luckily is only at the drs which is about a 5 min walk away, we have lots of snow, im just worried in case i slip pver :dohh:


----------



## marnie79

ur welcome lianne, 
i hate it when its all icy under the snow, its really scarey going out, hope ur able to get to ur appt safely, just give ur self plenty of time to get there so u can take it slowly and carefully:hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

got there safe and sound lol i did almost slip once tho, :(

my appointment went ok, baby is fine, i am being referred for physio and to get a support belt, because ive been havin pain in my hips, groin area and pelvis.

:hugs:


----------



## marnie79

ouch !! spd then ?? got that a bit last time and it blooming hurt !! hope the belt helps, and u dont have to wait to long for psyhio.
so far fingers crossed, touch wood and anything else i can think of it hasnt kicked in yet, am hopeing it wont ! xx


----------



## Lianne1986

she didnt say spd but im guessing thts what it is! 

i didnt have it with tyler either, but i had tyler at 32 weeks so im hoping i get all the trouble now and he'll be born on time lol

i hope urs stays trouble free!

can i ask what u did to ease ur spd?


----------



## marnie79

i didnt do a lot tbh, just walked very carefully lol, i prob should have gone to the docs and that to get some help with it, as turning over in bed at night was a killer, if it comes back this time i will deff be going for help, i have heard that there isnt a lot that u can do though, apparently a pillow between ur legs at night is suppose to be really good, think its just one of those crap things we have to deal with :nope: sorry im not much help hun :nope: xx


----------



## Lianne1986

i have a pillow im using, the midwife did say have a warm bath and 2 paracetamol before bed, paracetamol neva do anything for me, not even for headaches!

i dnt really do tht much walkin, i told her how much i did, i walk the kids to school and thts it but she said even tht could be too much! not a lot u can do they eh?!


----------



## marnie79

unfortunatly not hun, its a right pain in the ass literally lol, just try not to over do it as that will make it worse too, its such a pain when u have to get on with other things like school runs and house work etc.. really hope it doesnt get any worse xx


----------



## Lianne1986

i also suffer with sciatica so god help me if tht starts to play up too :nope:

its very quiet in here lately, i hope everyone is ok :)


----------



## marnie79

Aww poor u, not having a very good time of it at the mo then !!

dont know about it being quiet, as have only done a few posts on this one, generally stay in the still, neo and sids section but thought i should try to move in the other areas too like here n 2nd tri etc, hard though cause most peeps have already got a rappor going on in there normal thread, so u feel like ur invading iukwim, still once u get started it gets easier i spose xx


----------



## meow951

Just popped in here to have a little freak out! No one else understands like you wonderful ladies :)

I probably sound mad but i don't feel right but i can't explain. Yesterday i thought i was leaking amniotic fluid and had pains, was convinced i was going into labour or something but i think it was just really bad ligament pains and discharge. I am absolutely exhuasted today and feel sick and weak.

And i know this is mad but i've been feeling what i assume are kicks since 17 weeks, everyday. But i keep thinking what if it's just muscle twinges and baby isn't alright in there?

I've had depression and anxiety and it plays up every now and again and i'm not feeling brilliant at the moment so its probably just that.

Enough of the woe is me! Hope everyone else is ok :)


----------



## marnie79

Aww hun, if ur worried it really is worth getting checked out, its always better to get ur mind put at rest, and the mw and that really dont mind. hope u feel better soon xx


----------



## braijackava

Ultrasound went ok. Good news is they measured everything they needed to and it was all normal. Bummer was he was head down and facing my back and would not move, so no face pics again. I threw up on the way to the doctor because of this cough and the fasting combined. First time ever throwing up this pregnancy. Blood sugar and blood pressure were good. And the doc gave me some good cough syrup to help me sleep. Yay i don't have to go back until after christmas now.


----------



## marnie79

Glad u had a good scan and all is well, hope the cough med works and u get some sleep x


----------



## braijackava

I already took a nap while the kids were at school. Took some cough syrup and passed out. Had some very strange dreams too....


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

20 weeks today! :happydance: And tomorrow I have my first appointment with the doctor who'll be doing the delivery, the same woman that delivered our son 5 years ago, so I made her a card with before and after photos of him... can't wait to see her! All seems well, I'm getting some royal movement now, I was just in the bath and coffeebean lassie was wiggling like mad. Still giddy about the girlness. My brother and his wife are due this week ~ whee! My first niece/nephew! Hopefully their home water birth will go well. That's about it, except I could use a cure for the common mocha... hope everyone's well today! x ~ Ru


----------



## marnie79

braijackava said:


> I already took a nap while the kids were at school. Took some cough syrup and passed out. Had some very strange dreams too....

lol, glad u got some sleep, hope it helps and u get better soon :hugs:



~BumpyRide~ said:


> 20 weeks today! :happydance: And tomorrow I have my first appointment with the doctor who'll be doing the delivery, the same woman that delivered our son 5 years ago, so I made her a card with before and after photos of him... can't wait to see her! All seems well, I'm getting some royal movement now, I was just in the bath and coffeebean lassie was wiggling like mad. Still giddy about the girlness. My brother and his wife are due this week ~ whee! My first niece/nephew! Hopefully their home water birth will go well. That's about it, except I could use a cure for the common mocha... hope everyone's well today! x ~ Ru

 Yay happy 20 weeks !! how nice to have the same person this time as u did before, i swear i never see the same person twice lol, hope all goes well with ur bro n sil baby, how exciting for u n them :hugs:


We finally have snow Yay !! kids decided to get me up at 5am to tell and show me that we have snow and have been awake ever since:wacko:, just hope its not icy under it:nope: 
hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## Lianne1986

meow951 said:


> Just popped in here to have a little freak out! No one else understands like you wonderful ladies :)
> 
> I probably sound mad but i don't feel right but i can't explain. Yesterday i thought i was leaking amniotic fluid and had pains, was convinced i was going into labour or something but i think it was just really bad ligament pains and discharge. I am absolutely exhuasted today and feel sick and weak.
> 
> And i know this is mad but i've been feeling what i assume are kicks since 17 weeks, everyday. But i keep thinking what if it's just muscle twinges and baby isn't alright in there?
> 
> I've had depression and anxiety and it plays up every now and again and i'm not feeling brilliant at the moment so its probably just that.
> 
> Enough of the woe is me! Hope everyone else is ok :)

i agree woth marnie hun, go and get checked out then u can put ur mind at ease, let us know hun xx :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

bit pointless really but.....20 weeks today....halfway :happydance::yipee: honestly i never thought this pregnancy would get this far.....so it feels like a real milestone :D


----------



## braijackava

My brother and sil are due to have a baby next week. Excited to go to the hospital and hold a new little baby, that is unless my cough is still here.
yay on 20 weeks. I was 24 yesterday, which i guess they say is viability?


----------



## mislaww

Hey ladies! Hope you feel better soon Christina - and happy belated V-day. Today is my bunny's v-day too! :yipee:

Congrats to Rebecca and Ru on 20 weeks too - halfway!

Big hugs meow :hugs:

Hope you're all well...


----------



## marnie79

Mummy2Angel. said:


> bit pointless really but.....20 weeks today....halfway :happydance::yipee: honestly i never thought this pregnancy would get this far.....so it feels like a real milestone :D

To get to a milestone is deff worth a :happydance: thread hun,congrats xx


----------



## marnie79

Happy v- day mislaww:happydance: 3 more days n then i get mine !!!


----------



## marnie79

Hi girls, just an update on Vickie, consultant saw her today and wants her to stay in till friday and will review it then to see if she can go home, Vickie is obviously gutted... please keep ur fingers crossed she can get home fri in time for Maff's b-day xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

whoop whoop!!!

*Happy Vday girls*!!!


----------



## roonsma

marnie79 said:


> Hi girls, just an update on Vickie, consultant saw her today and wants her to stay in till friday and will review it then to see if she can go home, Vickie is obviously gutted... please keep ur fingers crossed she can get home fri in time for Maff's b-day xx

Was wondering how she was getting on, hope your home for your LO's birthday Vickie,:hugs:

thanks for the update Marnie xx


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: vickie- hope you get to go home soon.
Happy V days ladies :wohoo:

Happy 25w to me!!!!!! I cant believe I have 15 weeks left!!! Still cant believe it is real! When will it sink in?

Hope everyone is staying warm and safe xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

happy v-day girls and happy milestone days :)

i really hope u get home in timw for maffs bday vickie xx
thanks for updating marnie!

i very nearly slipped on the ice, about 4 times 2day, everytime i go out, ie to take and pick the kids up, its scarying me :(


----------



## marnie79

ur welcome, really do hope she can get home soon bless her.

it really is scarey cause u just cant see where the ice is esp if the snow has covered it, hopefully will get a snow day tomoz if its still icy as im deff not driving tomoz or walking kids to school its far for that, hubby has said not to go out as well, even he has been skidding !!


----------



## Lianne1986

my legs and hips hurt really bad now and slippin and sliding everywhere makes it worse, 

luckily the kids school is only 5mins away x


----------



## marnie79

ouch !! what about a hot well hotish bath will that not help ? mine r 5 mins if i drive but would take a good 20 i we walk and its toooo cold brrr !! that and im lazy lol x


----------



## Lianne1986

ive had a hot-ish bath - feel loads better :thumbup:

i would go in the car too if i cud drive :haha:
ur right its freezing, have u had much snow where u are?


----------



## marnie79

Today has been like our first proper day and compaired to what ive seen of other people on fb and the news its prob a bit on the pathetic side lol, but it is a couple of inches, enought to be a pain in the butt anyway iukwim, spose to have more tomoz so will have to see, what about u ? xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

marnie79 said:


> Hi girls, just an update on Vickie, consultant saw her today and wants her to stay in till friday and will review it then to see if she can go home, Vickie is obviously gutted... please keep ur fingers crossed she can get home fri in time for Maff's b-day xx

oh i didn't see that post when i posted last
i'll keep my fingers crossed!!!!



Minimin said:


> Happy 25w to me!!!!!! I cant believe I have 15 weeks left!!! Still cant believe it is real! When will it sink in?
> 
> Hope everyone is staying warm and safe xxx

happy 25 weeks!!!
hehe i understand, eventhough i feel little movements i still can't believe i'm growing a human!



Lianne1986 said:


> i very nearly slipped on the ice, about 4 times 2day, everytime i go out, ie to take and pick the kids up, its scarying me :(

i nearly slipped as well, on my aunt's driveway, thankgod OH caught me...and then held on to me like i was an old lady hehe



marnie79 said:


> it really is scarey cause u just cant see where the ice is esp if the snow has covered it,

same here! i think it's very very pretty to look at though... but to walk in, ooh big nono


----------



## mislaww

Minimin said:


> :hugs: vickie- hope you get to go home soon.
> Happy V days ladies :wohoo:
> 
> Happy 25w to me!!!!!! I cant believe I have 15 weeks left!!! Still cant believe it is real! When will it sink in?
> 
> Hope everyone is staying warm and safe xxx

Hey Min! Haven't seen you in ages. Congrats on 25 weeks - eek! I can't believe how far we're getting! :yipee:

Hope you're well!


----------



## braijackava

Just went to the grocery store and have started to notice if I walk to long my pelvis gets really sore right front and center. Also when I roll over in bed at night or lay on my side to long. My last baby I was in so much pain at the end. I would cry literal tears just rolling over in bed at night. I hope this isnt the start of that again! Its so weird how little I remember from having my DD 5 years ago. This is the 4th time I have been pregnant, you would think I would remember. Is this possibly the SPD you guys have been talking about? I didnt know it had a name. I just dealt with it last time, didnt even mention it to my doc.


----------



## marnie79

Hi Braijackava, Hate to say it hun, but sounds like it to me, its unbelievable how painful rolling over in bed can be !! try to keep ur legs together when u roll over it does help a little bit :-(( xx

have any of u lot had more snow ? its been snowing all night and its still going, luckly the schools have shut, really dont want to try to stuggle though this today. Do need to go to tescos and try n ge my ds some wellies though or he is gonna get soaked playing outside today :-(( knowing my luck they had a mad rush last night n have run out lol


----------



## Minimin

Hey MissLaw! How are you doing hun. Been quiet as there hasnt been much going on- got a 28 week scan coming up in three weeks. Cant believe it has been over a month we last had a scan. With all the scans I was having it was around every 2weeks! Bubba is poking alot more now but still not too strong- more like lik bubbles popping still.

How about you hun? How are you feeling? 

Ladies- do be careful out there- I went out on Tuesday and fell on my arse! I have not ventured out at all with fear of falling and really hurting myself. I have no pains and felt babba move pretty much straight away. i also spoke on line to an Aptamil MW and she said they are well padded in there. Still better not to risk it. Dont go out unless you really really have to :cold: :hugs:

M


----------



## Tulip

Hello darlings, sorry for neglecting you all but I'm only ever on here one-handed on the mobile! With a guzzle-guts attached to my boob :)

Your pregnancies Are all flying along, I'm so pleased! If anyone wants to take over hostess duties, feel free to PM the admins with this post xxxxx

Luv yas and get home SOON Vickie! x


----------



## Lianne1986

marnie79 said:


> Today has been like our first proper day and compaired to what ive seen of other people on fb and the news its prob a bit on the pathetic side lol, but it is a couple of inches, enought to be a pain in the butt anyway iukwim, spose to have more tomoz so will have to see, what about u ? xx

we have had a fair bit, but no more decent snow, just flurries, the slush has now turned to ice! the paths are just soo slippy x


----------



## eclipse_xo

Tulip you had your baby!!!! CONGRATS :) <3

I havnt been on bnb in forever, been taking it easy and trying to enjoy my pregnancy! Hope your all well, xo.


----------



## mislaww

Minimin said:


> Hey MissLaw! How are you doing hun. Been quiet as there hasnt been much going on- got a 28 week scan coming up in three weeks. Cant believe it has been over a month we last had a scan. With all the scans I was having it was around every 2weeks! Bubba is poking alot more now but still not too strong- more like lik bubbles popping still.
> 
> How about you hun? How are you feeling?
> 
> Ladies- do be careful out there- I went out on Tuesday and fell on my arse! I have not ventured out at all with fear of falling and really hurting myself. I have no pains and felt babba move pretty much straight away. i also spoke on line to an Aptamil MW and she said they are well padded in there. Still better not to risk it. Dont go out unless you really really have to :cold: :hugs:
> 
> M

Glad bubba's been poking. It's nice an reassuring, isn't it? And it's good that your pregnancy has been uneventful. Other than your fall - OUCH. Good you fell on your poor behind, though - nothing to worry about except your poor, poor tailbone.

As for me...as excited and happy as I am to be pregnant - I hate it so very much! I'm not myself lately and it sucks. But just 16 weeks left to go! 

I have no more ultrasounds scheduled, but I do finally get to see my ob/gyn in a couple weeks! Baby is SUPER active - so active I worry about how active this baby's gonna be when it gets out!


----------



## braijackava

My bubs has been pretty active to. But this may sound dumb, we found out on Tuesday he is head down. And I only ever feel movements way down low I guess where his head and arms would be? So I keep thinking what if there is something wrong with his legs? I know its stupid to thing about that, I am sure they would have picked something up on his ultrasound. Plus I guess he is still small enough at 1 lb 8 oz to flip around to head up again. Stupid worries. I hate it, because before I had my MC I never worried about anything.


----------



## Minimin

mislaww said:


> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> Hey MissLaw! How are you doing hun. Been quiet as there hasnt been much going on- got a 28 week scan coming up in three weeks. Cant believe it has been over a month we last had a scan. With all the scans I was having it was around every 2weeks! Bubba is poking alot more now but still not too strong- more like lik bubbles popping still.
> 
> How about you hun? How are you feeling?
> 
> Ladies- do be careful out there- I went out on Tuesday and fell on my arse! I have not ventured out at all with fear of falling and really hurting myself. I have no pains and felt babba move pretty much straight away. i also spoke on line to an Aptamil MW and she said they are well padded in there. Still better not to risk it. Dont go out unless you really really have to :cold: :hugs:
> 
> M
> 
> Glad bubba's been poking. It's nice an reassuring, isn't it? And it's good that your pregnancy has been uneventful. Other than your fall - OUCH. Good you fell on your poor behind, though - nothing to worry about except your poor, poor tailbone.
> 
> As for me...as excited and happy as I am to be pregnant - I hate it so very much! I'm not myself lately and it sucks. But just 16 weeks left to go!
> 
> I have no more ultrasounds scheduled, but I do finally get to see my ob/gyn in a couple weeks! Baby is SUPER active - so active I worry about how active this baby's gonna be when it gets out!Click to expand...


Congrats on hitting V- day! I am like you....so not loving being pregnant- Even though I am thankful we have got this far I am not myself and also hate the restrictions of what I cant do anymore! It will all be worth it when the wee ones are here. 

Also great to hear babba is super active! I hope that means not as active when it gets out! LOL-
I have days of super activity followed by days of moderate. Moderate seems to be the one for the moment :thumbup:

Congrats again :yipee:


----------



## Minimin

braijackava said:


> My bubs has been pretty active to. But this may sound dumb, we found out on Tuesday he is head down. And I only ever feel movements way down low I guess where his head and arms would be? So I keep thinking what if there is something wrong with his legs? I know its stupid to thing about that, I am sure they would have picked something up on his ultrasound. Plus I guess he is still small enough at 1 lb 8 oz to flip around to head up again. Stupid worries. I hate it, because before I had my MC I never worried about anything.

I keep forgetting they are so small! I also feel most of the activity really low down so I wonder if that is where she likes to go- Will be interesting to ask at scan. I do ask at scans but the last ones 16w and 20w they couldnt really tell me. I guess if she is moving about tons inside-being so small and all- they cant really tell us. once they get bigger they wont be able to move about as much :hugs:


----------



## braijackava

Well this is kind of big news, to me anyways. We were watching a movie the other night and my daughter looks at us and says I wish I had a sister like that. Me and my hubby just looked at each other a little sad. So anyways, the official plan was for me to get my tubes tied the day after this baby is born. I asked my hubby about the look he gave me, and he confirmed he was having second thoughts on it since it is so permanant. So our official decision is to not do the tubal ligation. And it made me so happy making that decision, which really shows me that it is the right decision. The plan is to make the big move back to Utah next summer. Get settled, lots of money saved and I want to lose a bunch of weight. Then we will revisit the thought. I think the main reason we said no more, was because people always give us crap for having so many kids. I dont think we have that many! Plus my hubby comes from a family of 8 kids, so it is normal for him. I do not want 8 though! Any thoughts?

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png


----------



## Minimin

Braijackava- I think the fact you were happy to hear the changes in plans tells it all. I dont think anyone else has the right to tell you how many or how few kids you should have. As long as you are able to afford bringing them up and they are loved and cared for there is nothing stopping you. 
Sounds like you and your DH are on the same page- the rest of the world can stick it I say :thumbup:
But thats just my harsh opinion :shrug:


----------



## lovehearts

i agree with that minimin said. Its your decision on how many children to have. Im glad you are happy with the changed plans - must mean its the right thing to do.

Hope everyone else is ok in here. Its been quiet lately.

A week to go till V day for me - seems so far away as i want to be there so so so badly! 

xxx


----------



## marnie79

braijackava said:


> My bubs has been pretty active to. But this may sound dumb, we found out on Tuesday he is head down. And I only ever feel movements way down low I guess where his head and arms would be? So I keep thinking what if there is something wrong with his legs? I know its stupid to thing about that, I am sure they would have picked something up on his ultrasound. Plus I guess he is still small enough at 1 lb 8 oz to flip around to head up again. Stupid worries. I hate it, because before I had my MC I never worried about anything.

ahh oh for the joys of innocence ay !! he prob will be doing loads of summersaults lol, mine is apparently sitting really low and i have to say all my movements are at the bottom of my belly, bit weird cause all my others i have carried really high, can only guess its cause this one is so close to my last that my tummy muscles never got the chance to go back iukwim.:hugs:



braijackava said:


> Well this is kind of big news, to me anyways. We were watching a movie the other night and my daughter looks at us and says I wish I had a sister like that. Me and my hubby just looked at each other a little sad. So anyways, the official plan was for me to get my tubes tied the day after this baby is born. I asked my hubby about the look he gave me, and he confirmed he was having second thoughts on it since it is so permanant. So our official decision is to not do the tubal ligation. And it made me so happy making that decision, which really shows me that it is the right decision. The plan is to make the big move back to Utah next summer. Get settled, lots of money saved and I want to lose a bunch of weight. Then we will revisit the thought. I think the main reason we said no more, was because people always give us crap for having so many kids. I dont think we have that many! Plus my hubby comes from a family of 8 kids, so it is normal for him. I do not want 8 though! Any thoughts?
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png


i think seeing as its something that has made u happy at then it is deff the right decision, it would be horrible to do it n then be filled with regret, so stuff what others say, they arnt the ones who are looking after ur children so they have no right to be negative about how many u do or dont have 



lovehearts said:


> i agree with that minimin said. Its your decision on how many children to have. Im glad you are happy with the changed plans - must mean its the right thing to do.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok in here. Its been quiet lately.
> 
> A week to go till V day for me - seems so far away as i want to be there so so so badly!
> 
> xxx

hope the week flys by hun and u get to v - day quickly, ive got one more day to go and its feels like its been a long tiime in coming but then now its here not iukwim :wacko: one more milestone passed :happydance:


hopefully vickie will be told today if she can come home, keep ur fingers crossed girls that she does :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

thanks again for the update on vickie.

i have everything crossed for her :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Marnie on the updates. I do hope she gets home soon!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Tulip said:


> Hello darlings, sorry for neglecting you all but I'm only ever on here one-handed on the mobile! With a guzzle-guts attached to my boob :)
> 
> Your pregnancies Are all flying along, I'm so pleased! If anyone wants to take over hostess duties, feel free to PM the admins with this post xxxxx

if nobody disagrees i think i'd like to do this?


----------



## Mrmojo1971

tinybutterfly said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Hello darlings, sorry for neglecting you all but I'm only ever on here one-handed on the mobile! With a guzzle-guts attached to my boob :)
> 
> Your pregnancies Are all flying along, I'm so pleased! If anyone wants to take over hostess duties, feel free to PM the admins with this post xxxxx
> 
> if nobody disagrees i think i'd like to do this?Click to expand...

TB Thankyou :flower: You get my vote ! :thumbup:


----------



## Minimin

Thanks TB!


----------



## marnie79

:flower: hi everyone just got a text from vickie she has been told she can deff go home tomoz :happydance: brill new as its her lil boys birthday then too :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

marnie79 said:


> :flower: hi everyone just got a text from vickie she has been told she can deff go home tomoz :happydance: brill new as its her lil boys birthday then too :hugs:

fantastic news!i hope he has a great birthday x


----------



## sequeena

I'm here again... completely shocked, scared and feel like I'm going to shit my pants (seriously my stomach is blaaaaaah at the minute). I have no idea what to do!!


----------



## Lianne1986

sequeena said:


> I'm here again... completely shocked, scared and feel like I'm going to shit my pants (seriously my stomach is blaaaaaah at the minute). I have no idea what to do!!

:happydance:

congratualtions hun!!! so happy to have u back here with us xxx

:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

I'm so glad to be back... it's been such a hectic week, I've been in crown court giving evidence against my abuser... I'm just so shocked!!


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs:

try to take it easy hun, (easier said than done i know)


----------



## sequeena

Don't worry I am so relaxed this time round (my part in court is done anyway). I think this WILL be it :)


----------



## vickyd

Welcome hun!!!
Guys is anyone else having really bad back pain??? Today i feel like crying from both upper and lower back pain....Been getting some slight cramps as well....Crap!


----------



## Lianne1986

vickyd said:


> Welcome hun!!!
> Guys is anyone else having really bad back pain??? Today i feel like crying from both upper and lower back pain....Been getting some slight cramps as well....Crap!

do u mean cramps in ur tummy? 

but yea backache is normal, i get backache at the top. mostly after doin the ironing :nope:

hope ur ok x


----------



## sequeena

Aw bless you vicky xxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

tinybutterfly said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Hello darlings, sorry for neglecting you all but I'm only ever on here one-handed on the mobile! With a guzzle-guts attached to my boob :)
> 
> Your pregnancies Are all flying along, I'm so pleased! If anyone wants to take over hostess duties, feel free to PM the admins with this post xxxxx
> 
> if nobody disagrees i think i'd like to do this?Click to expand...

That's sweet that'd be lovely!

Good news about going home for Vicky and welcome Squeena! xx


----------



## sequeena

I technically belong in the summer thread... but I know a lot of you guys from the last time I was pregnant so will hop along if you don't mind :blush:


----------



## Lianne1986

sequeena said:


> I technically belong in the summer thread... but I know a lot of you guys from the last time I was pregnant so will hop along if you don't mind :blush:

course we dnt mind (well i dont anyway lol) :hugs:


----------



## braijackava

Yay for vicky going home! And yay for new beans!


----------



## marnie79

sequeena said:


> I'm here again... completely shocked, scared and feel like I'm going to shit my pants (seriously my stomach is blaaaaaah at the minute). I have no idea what to do!!

big congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hey sequeena :hugs: so happy to see you back again with a bfp :flower:


----------



## mislaww

SEQUEENA! Welcome back - so very happy for you! :yippee: I'm glad to have you back here.

Vicky, hope you feel better. Sore backs suck. :hugs:

I'm a day late, but Christina, I agree with Minimim. Screw what anyone might say, it sounds like the RIGHT decision for your family. I'm from a big family - I love it so much. If I hadn't started so late, and my life were a bit less complicated, I would hope for a big family too! 

Min - Baby's about a foot long now! Doesn't seem that small to me anymore, and the way this baby kicks - well, s/he packs quite a whollop already! I'm _starting_
to get excited about the payoff, though...

Thanks so much TB for taking over. You're a doll! Is that you in your avatar? You look so different than your last avatar! 

Thanks for updating for Vickie, Marnie!


----------



## sequeena

Oh I think I'm gonna cry!!

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/013-5.jpg


----------



## tinybutterfly

hehe yes, it's me, i like the bigger picture better though, but meh... haha
and the difference, that must be thanks to photoshop hahaha XD


----------



## Lianne1986

sequeena said:


> Oh I think I'm gonna cry!!
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/013-5.jpg

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sequeena

:happydance:


----------



## mislaww

sequeena said:


> Oh I think I'm gonna cry!!
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/013-5.jpg

Just about to cry for you hon! :dance:


----------



## sequeena

mislaww said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Oh I think I'm gonna cry!!
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/013-5.jpg
> 
> Just about to cry for you hon! :dance:Click to expand...

Me too it's so amazing!!!


----------



## Tulip

Thanks Tibs you're a star :kiss: I'm not going far girls, just never seem to get to the PC at the mo. Colic Boy sends wriggles to all mummies and bumps and WELCOME BACK SEQUEENA! :wohoo: xxxxxxxx


----------



## sequeena

Oh Tulip look at you! Congrats!! What a lovely little baby :D
Thank you, I am very glad to be back and what a brilliant time of the year to get my :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Beadette

Seaqueena! I'm so so happy for you! So glad you are back!

Hugs to mums and belly rubs for bubs xxx


----------



## sequeena

Lovely to see you again Beadette! It's so good to be back :D


----------



## braijackava

Oy malls are the devil. Went into Gymboree for 10 minutes while waiting for a movie to start and spent $100 on baby clothes!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png


----------



## marnie79

:happydance: whoohooo !! ive hit v-day !! another milestone down :thumbup:

hope ur all haveing a good day :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

couldn't get online anymore yesterday, my pc was overheated (i need a new motherboard) but we have a semi-fixed laptop that should function properly tonight in case my pc is down again.

i'll pm a mod now so i can lift this weight of Nic's sholders ;)

*Sequeena*...sooo happy you're back!!! and of course you can post here, i'd love it!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Welcome back sequeena!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## sequeena

I'm so glad to be back girls, it's been such a hellish year and with my abuser being found not guilty yesterday this is the most amazing news :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

happy v-day marnie :happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

allriiight, time to get this show going

congrats to everyone who celebrated their weekly progress this week!!! *pls clap hands for yourself and others*
today i'll mention the ones: x weeks (+1 +2 & +3) and go from there

happy 28 weeks eclipse!!!
happy 27 weeks Pippa & Lisa!!!
happy 26 weeks perdita, vickie, juste, heather, janine, roonsma & Susan!!!!!
happy 25 weeks Shazza, Vicky, Frankee & Erin!!!
happy 24 weeks Hayley & Marnie!!!
happy 23 weeks Eve, Kayleigh & Jamie!!!
happy 22 weeks Gabby & Siobhan!!!
happy 21 weeks Neen & lightweight!!!
happy 20 weeks MrMojo1971!!!
happy 19 weeks Patsy, Kabie, meow951, Swanny & Brandi!!!
happy 17 weeks Sam & myself!!!
happy 16 weeks Clo!!!

*This week's Happy V-days*
Marnie
Hayley
Annie
Christina

YAY!!!!


----------



## marnie79

thank you hun, and congrats on the mod job lol hope ur comp gets fixed soon xx

had a crap night last night, had a bad belly and felt really sick :-( my hands have swollen up a little bit, nothing major so am trying not to put to much into it just keeping an eye iukwim, hubby kept asking me if it was something that needed to be checked out last night bless him, he was all worried, luckly im feeling better today so hopefully it was just a bug or something.
before hubby and i wouldnt have thought anything of it but this time i spose everything can be a worry...

anyway hope ur all having a good weekend xx


----------



## braijackava

Waiting for my nephew to be born! So excited to be able to go hold him. Makes me more excited for my little man!


----------



## Beadette

Thanks to Nic for all she did with this thread!! You are amazing and we all love you! Hugs to D xxxxxxxxxxxxx

And another massive thank you to TB for taking overthe thread and looking after us from now on! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marnie79

braijackava said:


> Waiting for my nephew to be born! So excited to be able to go hold him. Makes me more excited for my little man!

ooh has she gone into labour then ?


----------



## braijackava

Yep her water broke last night. She was fully dialated about 30 minutes ago. So anytime now! Excited to see what my kids think of a little baby. That and I am weird and love the hospital, especially the labor and delivery ward. I am hoping to go back to school to be a nurse and work L&D. But I will say this, last night when I heard the news I was glad I was warm and comfy in bed and not in her spot! Haha not looking forward to all that.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Lianne1986 said:


> got there safe and sound lol i did almost slip once tho, :(
> 
> my appointment went ok, baby is fine, i am being referred for physio and to get a support belt, because ive been havin pain in my hips, groin area and pelvis.
> 
> :hugs:

I hope that the physio and support belt help



braijackava said:


> Ultrasound went ok. Good news is they measured everything they needed to and it was all normal. Bummer was he was head down and facing my back and would not move, so no face pics again. I threw up on the way to the doctor because of this cough and the fasting combined. First time ever throwing up this pregnancy. Blood sugar and blood pressure were good. And the doc gave me some good cough syrup to help me sleep. Yay i don't have to go back until after christmas now.

Sorry you didn't get a good picture but glad it all went well.



Mummy2Angel. said:


> bit pointless really but.....20 weeks today....halfway :happydance::yipee: honestly i never thought this pregnancy would get this far.....so it feels like a real milestone :D




braijackava said:


> My brother and sil are due to have a baby next week. Excited to go to the hospital and hold a new little baby, that is unless my cough is still here.
> yay on 20 weeks. I was 24 yesterday, which i guess they say is viability?

I know I am 4 days late but YEY for 20 and 24 weeks



braijackava said:


> Well this is kind of big news, to me anyways. We were watching a movie the other night and my daughter looks at us and says I wish I had a sister like that. Me and my hubby just looked at each other a little sad. So anyways, the official plan was for me to get my tubes tied the day after this baby is born. I asked my hubby about the look he gave me, and he confirmed he was having second thoughts on it since it is so permanant. So our official decision is to not do the tubal ligation. And it made me so happy making that decision, which really shows me that it is the right decision. The plan is to make the big move back to Utah next summer. Get settled, lots of money saved and I want to lose a bunch of weight. Then we will revisit the thought. I think the main reason we said no more, was because people always give us crap for having so many kids. I dont think we have that many! Plus my hubby comes from a family of 8 kids, so it is normal for him. I do not want 8 though! Any thoughts?

Thats brilliant news and such a weight off your mind.



tinybutterfly said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Hello darlings, sorry for neglecting you all but I'm only ever on here one-handed on the mobile! With a guzzle-guts attached to my boob :)
> 
> Your pregnancies Are all flying along, I'm so pleased! If anyone wants to take over hostess duties, feel free to PM the admins with this post xxxxx
> 
> if nobody disagrees i think i'd like to do this?Click to expand...

You are a star, also since you are the end of spring you won't be distracted by a new baby lol



sequeena said:


> I'm here again... completely shocked, scared and feel like I'm going to shit my pants (seriously my stomach is blaaaaaah at the minute). I have no idea what to do!!




sequeena said:


> I technically belong in the summer thread... but I know a lot of you guys from the last time I was pregnant so will hop along if you don't mind :blush:




sequeena said:


> Oh I think I'm gonna cry!!
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/013-5.jpg


Wonderful to see you back and such great lines. Of course we don't mind you being here instead of summer.



marnie79 said:


> :happydance: whoohooo !! ive hit v-day !! another milestone down :thumbup:
> 
> hope ur all haveing a good day :hugs:

Wooohooo to viability 



Beadette said:


> Thanks to Nic for all she did with this thread!! You are amazing and we all love you! Hugs to D xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> And another massive thank you to TB for taking overthe thread and looking after us from now on! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks from me too Nic, you did so much for us.

AFM Firstly thanks to Maria for updating so well for me. I was taken into hospital on Sunday and after what seemed a lifetime I came home yesterday for a nice chilled out birthday for Maff.

So I have another scan on the 14th and then seeing my consultant after that. All being "well" (stable) then we are still on for induction at 35 weeks so 61 days to go!!


----------



## Beadette

Lovely to have you back vickie! Xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Glad you made it home for Maff's birthday xxx


----------



## marnie79

braijackava said:


> Yep her water broke last night. She was fully dialated about 30 minutes ago. So anytime now! Excited to see what my kids think of a little baby. That and I am weird and love the hospital, especially the labor and delivery ward. I am hoping to go back to school to be a nurse and work L&D. But I will say this, last night when I heard the news I was glad I was warm and comfy in bed and not in her spot! Haha not looking forward to all that.

oh wow how cool, hopefully wont be long then :thumbup: bet ur kids will love the baby :flower:

i have to say the thought of being a mw is very appealing but tbh dont think i could, the responsibility of it all, bloody hard !!! so if u do well done !!!
i know im desperate for it to be my turn right up until the first contraction n then i think oh sh*t lol

hope u get lot of cuddles with ur new nephew or niece xx:hugs:


----------



## marnie79

hi vickie, glad ur back on line hun and hope u had a lovely day with maff on his birthday, am so glad u got out in time  
not long until ur scan then, will be keeping fingers crossed for a 35 week delivery xx


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Not been around for awhile, so thought I would pop in and say hi.

had the worse day on thursday, 1st of all I wore my jeans round the wrong way round the whole day, without even noticing until I went to the toilet at 4pm.. haha! Bloody baby brain. And worse than that, I then dislocated my little toe on my bed and had to go to hospital where they popped it back in again after 5 tries.... the worst is not being able to take pain killers... only paracetamol... doh!

Hope everyone else is ok

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Glad you're back, Vickie! :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

i hope ur toe feels better soon susan.

glad to have u back vickie... :hugs:



ive moved to 3rd tri today :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Susan how on earth did you go that long without peeing?! :shock:


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 28 weeks Joanne & Leah!!!
happy 27 weeks Lianne!!!
happy 23 weeks Lea!!!
happy 21 weeks momto4girls!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Scan tomorrow, quite scared now....


----------



## Minimin

Hey Ladies!
Havent had a chance to catch up on the weekend posts too much but I hope all are well.
Welcome back Vickie :)
PrCesca- Good luck hun
Susan- hope your ok
and thanks TB for updating us all :)

AFM- really snotty nose and tickling- the beginnings of a darn cold- I am sick of my sinuses playing up and blowing my nose! grh! Also mighty fed up of the cold and it has just started- we have another three more months or so :(

Hope everyone is keeping warm and safe :)
xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

prgirl_cesca said:


> Scan tomorrow, quite scared now....

everything will b just great hun. are u finding out the sex? :hugs:



Minimin said:


> Hey Ladies!
> AFM- really snotty nose and tickling- the beginnings of a darn cold- I am sick of my sinuses playing up and blowing my nose! grh! Also mighty fed up of the cold and it has just started- we have another three more months or so :(
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping warm and safe :)
> xxx

sorry ur not feeling too good, the back of my nose feels so congested all the time, even been sick a couple of times bcuz it makes me heave :nope:

i hope u feel better real soon xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

tomorrow is scan day aparently! charliemarina and me have one too

and i too hate my stuffy nose, not sure if it's cold, allergies or just pregnancy
but i don't like waking at 6am to blow my nose and not be able to fall asleep again untill 7.30am


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Lianne1986 said:


> prgirl_cesca said:
> 
> 
> Scan tomorrow, quite scared now....
> 
> everything will b just great hun. are u finding out the sex? :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun. No we're staying team yellow as OH doesn't want to know the sex. I'll be having a sneaky peak though :haha:


----------



## Chimpette

Tulip said:


> Susan how on earth did you go that long without peeing?! :shock:

Haha, I know, I did need to keep going but the whole toe dislocating put my mind somewhere else, so I just didn't. And then I tried to hold it as long as possible as it hurt to walk to the toilet.. haha

xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sorry girls I haven&#8217;t had time to keep up with this thread have got so much going on at the moment.

Just wanted to say hope you are all well and bumps are growing nicely :hugs:


----------



## MEJOY

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been on this thread in quite awhile....busy with work and school....hope all is well! :hugs:

Go for my 21 week scan tomorrow at 8am! Too excited, hoping to find out the sex of the baby!! :happydance:


----------



## Chimpette

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh I hate potty training......FACT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tulip

Good luck to Kim, Patsy, Cesca and Meredith for tomorrow :yipee:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

not popped in for a while

hope everyone is well :hugs:

ive been buying little brother stuff for the new baby and feel sad as alex should of had little brother stuff too :cry:

we sorted out all alex's clothes and found his coming home outfit which was the first outfit that we got for Phoebe :cry: he was 5 weeks early and only 5lb 3oz it was huge on him but i didnt care it was phoebes and i wanted him to wear it 

so this baby will wear it home too :cloud9:

sorry for the moan :blush:


----------



## Rainbowpea

:hugs: pinksnowball

good luck for scans tomorrow everyone!

and chimpette oh yes, potty training is rubbish! give me a newborn any day! x


----------



## braijackava

Welcome home vickie! And good luck for scans!
Saw my cute little chubby nephew yesterday. Me and the kids and hubby had so much fun holding him. It got us even more excited for Max to be here. The weird thing was i usually like the hospital, but it freaked me out yesterday. I think because i realized that would be me soon! So not ready for that part.


----------



## Firedancer41

GL to those with scans in the next couple days :)

I had my first weekly visit today; from now on, due to my HBP I will be going to my OB every Monday for a NST and then to the U/S place on Fridays for 
NST and biophysical profile.

My big news is that I have a firm date for my c-section, and ironically it is the day after my birthday-Feb. 25th! So I guess it's not technically a spring baby, but I've been here from the start so I hope you don't mind me sticking around :) It's nice to have a firm date; even though I've had 2 prior c's, they were both unexpected. Now I have a definite countdown!


----------



## mislaww

prgirl_cesca said:


> Scan tomorrow, quite scared now....

Good luck honey - you'll be just fine! :hugs: 

AFM - I'm gettin' huge!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 29 weeks rainbowpea!!!
happy 25 weeks christina!!!
happy 24 weeks deb!!! & happy v-day!!!
happy 21 weeks ru & meredith!!!
happy 20 weeks cesca!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck for scans everyone!

AFM - Baby badger is Viable today!! Woot woot!


----------



## tinybutterfly

(((*snowball*)))

*firedancer*, of course we're not gonna kick you out, silly human! :p
feb 25...you'll have to remind me again if i get the lead of this thread (soon i hope)

*annie*, so am i!!! no idea where it's coming from, unless baby is stocking up on amniotic fluid

nervous for scan tonight... i felt baby move this morning so that's alright
but finding out the gender, i'm stressed out by it...
that and by my weight, i'd get it if i would eat a ton more than usual but i don't, i'll ask the nurse this evening what it is all about


----------



## SmileyShazza

Good luck to Cesca, TB and Charliemarina for their scans today :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Good luck ladies with scans!
Congrats Debs on V day :wohoo:

AFM- MW at 9.30am and I am into just double figures! Never thought I would see the day :cloud9:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

All was very well with baby at the 20 week scan! 

It was being a little tinker though and sitting very low and awkward for the measurements but we got there in the end. She said everything looks fine and nothing to suggest anything is wrong.

Hubby is convinced it's a girl, I am 80% sure I saw a penis, so we'll see!! Even moreso after googling boy 'potty' shots as it looked exactly the same on the screen.

So relieved and can't wait to meet him/her!


----------



## Lianne1986

prgirl_cesca said:


> All was very well with baby at the 20 week scan!
> 
> It was being a little tinker though and sitting very low and awkward for the measurements but we got there in the end. She said everything looks fine and nothing to suggest anything is wrong.
> 
> Hubby is convinced it's a girl, I am 80% sure I saw a penis, so we'll see!! Even moreso after googling boy 'potty' shots as it looked exactly the same on the screen.
> 
> So relieved and can't wait to meet him/her!

congrat hun xxx :happydance:

good luck to everyone else who has scans and appointments 2day.

:happydance: happy v-day deb xxx


----------



## mislaww

Congrats to Deb!

Yay for a good scan, Cesca! 

TB - perhaps it's coming from the chocolate.... I sure know where my extra weight is coming from! Good luck on the scan tonight. My guess is team pink!


----------



## Tulip

Whoop! TB has control! Thanks for taking it on babes :kiss:

Glad all is well Cesca! Love all round xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

lol annie, i've been thinking it's chocolate too (well nutella in my case), barely ate it since i got pregnant, my body is probably in shock it's getting it again hahaha.
it could also be the soy products i'm drinking and eating now, i was reacting badly to regular dairy again, body catching up or something? time will tell, doc didn't seem in the least bit worried so i'm not gonna worry either


boooyaaaa i got da power!!!! :D


ultrasound went great, all functions well, full tummy, full bladder, was taking a nap...
but the legs...closed... although on the ultrasound they didn't seem closed but he couldn't tell anyway, doom!
i'm now analysing the video footage for either 3 lines or something else hehe,
also trying to see if there are ovaries in sight, but no luck there either.
maybe i'll see more tomorrow, bc atm i'm dead dead tired!


----------



## Charliemarina

hey girls havent updated in while so here it is lol

had 20 week scan today everything looks great bladder kidneys head and so on baby measuring right on target :)

i couldnt sleep last night out of being so excited to find out sex but was deflated wen was told baby had foot in the way so we couldnt find out....BUT since coming home and dwelling on fact we couldnt find out sex we now dont want to know (took it as a sign) so were staying team yellow all the way till birth-day!! were very excited about not knowing now :dance:
we found out i have a low lying placenta :( its ok for me as im a c-section mummy anyway but as baby gets bigger if it stays over cervix like it is now it could cause some bleeding which i really am freaked out about now :wacko: but iv been reassured it should move upwards as womb grows :thumbup: hope everyones scans went well today, TB im sure ur 20 week will reveal all ;) xxx


----------



## Beadette

Congrats on great scans ladies!

Yeay for V day Debs xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats on viability, Deb! 

Boo to Patsy's and Kim's babies being stubborn! I was anxious to know! LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ that's why i'll slow down the ultrasound footage i got, then you can all have a guess hahaha


----------



## Megg33k

^^ :yipee: Yay!


----------



## tinybutterfly

here you go! 

i think i see a hint of something around the 30 second mark (or a few seconds later, ya know)

bum is up on the right, legs point towards the left (so a backwards C basically lol)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oz3tmjj5mHI


----------



## Bittersweet

Hello ladies hope yor all well :).
Just popping in :). 
Tibs on first page lea(pinksnowball)s ticker is the same as gemmas . Sorry being a
pain :/.xxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Bittersweet said:


> Hello ladies hope yor all well :).
> Just popping in :).
> Tibs on first page lea(pinksnowball)s ticker is the same as gemmas . Sorry being a
> pain :/.xxxx

thanks sweetie never noticed xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ no better to tell me!
aparently all 4 tickers i did today ended up being the same despite that i changed dates, colours, etc...
i'll just start over again hehe

eta: all should be right now, lol, i hope so at least, those little letters are dancing in front of me now haha


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 26 weeks Posh & minimin!!!
happy 25 weeks Annie!!!
happy 21 weeks Cheryl & Rebecca!!!
happy 17 weeks Lucy!!!
happy 16 weeks Leanne!!! and good luck at the scan today!!!


----------



## Tulip

Yeah Lilypie is a bit of a nightmare Kim, unless you go right back to Create for each new ticker :thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

that's what i did then idd!
that'll teach me for trying to take short cuts lol


----------



## Vickieh1981

I am glad that everyones scans went well although booo to stubborn babies lol.

TB - I am sure I see 3 lines on that scan so I am guessing girl for you xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

note to myself, +tivethoughts is having a boy as well (just noticed in another thread)


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> TB - I am sure I see 3 lines on that scan so I am guessing girl for you xx

 that's what i think i see as well, glad i'm not the only one at least.
first few times i saw both boy and girl in it, now more girl bc of the 3 lines.
no idea if balls light up like that as well on ultrasound *another q for uncle google haha*
i'll still be overly surprised if it's a girl though, not expecting that at all


----------



## Bittersweet

oh yeah i agree vickie i think its a girl too :)

My "AF" who was MIA for a month has arrived. Although its been clotty extremely painful and very very heavy. Extremly similar to my chemical in august. Been resting alot to tr and help it and on painkillers. 

Its sad, kinda tihnking it is a chemical but trying not to. but good


COS I WILL BE JOINING YOU ALL. 
Lovies.xxx


----------



## FierceAngel

Eevening all x
Had my early anomaly scan today everything is perfect :cloud9: 

Next scan is 22nd December at 18 weeks xxx 

Hope all is well with everyone xx


----------



## Lianne1986

glad ur scan went well hun :hugs:


----------



## braijackava

Today i set the remote for the tv on my bump, and baby started kicking it. So i took it off and nothing. So put it back on and he started kicking it again. It was so cute, the remote was bouncing around. I love how these little things make it all worth while.


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ that's adorable!!!!


*fierce*, glad your scan was great!!!

*bittersweet*, try not to think it's a chemical, most likely it's not, then you're sad for nothing, after a mc a body can always be a little out of it and act different
(((hugs)))


----------



## Bittersweet

yeah i know :( just would explain everything. But PMA all the way i still a young un :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

FierceAngel said:


> Eevening all x
> Had my early anomaly scan today everything is perfect :cloud9:
> 
> Next scan is 22nd December at 18 weeks xxx
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone xx

That's great news hun. Any gender hints??



Bittersweet said:


> yeah i know :( just would explain everything. But PMA all the way i still a young un :)

I hope you get a nice sticky bfp soon.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oh TB. Janine (Babyherd) is having a baby boy.


----------



## mislaww

Cheeky baby, TB! I think you have a little girl, though!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 28 weeks Pippa!!!
happy 20 weeks Patsy, Kabie & Meow!!!

:)


----------



## marnie79

had mw this morn, bp is slightly up :-( was a bit worked up so hopefully thats why, but they are being very good and are sending out a mw on sat to just check it again and given me a mw appt at the clinic next week to check it again then as well, hopefully its a one off and not a bad sign :-( just need to stay relaxed and chill and all will be ok ( i hope)

hope everyone is doing ok hugs all round xx


----------



## Lianne1986

marnie i hope ur bp cmes down a bit, i hope ur ok, u said u was a bit worked up. sending u :hugs:

i have an appointment woth physio on monday, she is going to give me a support belt and sum crutches, i said no to the crutches tho.


----------



## marnie79

thanks hun, think it was just that i hadnt had an mw appt for a while n i sort of did a bit of verbal blerggg on them, asking about the dents i can makes and that im worried about it hapening again etc etc, just like evryone i spose i really need this to be over and this baby here.
yay for the physio, hope that goes well and the support belt helps, take the crutches if nothing else u could use them to drag things to u so u dont have to move lol xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi girls x

my hips feel like they are splitting in two today !!

been in the house with alex all week with the snow and as im at work all weekend and hes getting very bored so having to run round all over !


----------



## Lianne1986

marnie79 said:


> thanks hun, think it was just that i hadnt had an mw appt for a while n i sort of did a bit of verbal blerggg on them, asking about the dents i can makes and that im worried about it hapening again etc etc, just like evryone i spose i really need this to be over and this baby here.
> yay for the physio, hope that goes well and the support belt helps, take the crutches if nothing else u could use them to drag things to u so u dont have to move lol xxx

i hope u feel better soon, good idea about the crutches lol i may just say yes and then i have them if i feel like i really need them! :thumbup:


----------



## marnie79

lol either that or if some one really annoys u, u can wack them with them hehe ! xx

pinksnowball, ouch !! hope they feel better soon xx


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Ahhhhh! I just found out that one of my dearest girlfriends and her husband are pregnant for the first time after TTC for 8 YEARS! :yipee: I'm over the moon; having a hormonally infused joy meltdown. We get to brew babes together! One really hard thing about our pregnancy was wishing they'd get their positive too... wishing the stickiest of dust to them.


----------



## marnie79

Aww congrats to ur friends they must be over the moon !! fingers crossed everything stays good for them xx


Had a text from vickie earlier and she back in hosp again :-( dont know for how long yet she hopefully seeing consultant tomoz i think xx


----------



## mommy2be2011x

HAD A SCAN ON SUNDAY!! 

And I am really scared now because had my routine visit yesterday only to be told 
I have to go in for another scan because apparently my Baby has only 1 kidney :( I
am soo scared and worried for my babies life she said they would have to check if his only 
kidney works and also apparently my babies belly was too bloated but said no downs for sure??? what does it mean whats wrong :( i need some answers I am so scared i feel like crap :( 
I could have sworn the lady who did our scan said our baby had both of his kidneys and then my OH mentioned that he was born with only one so maybe she got confused and put that on the results?? IDk other than that no spina bifida or cleft pallet or any malformation no chromosomal problems but I am really worried!! aallI have left to do is pray :(


----------



## Lianne1986

big :hugs: to vickie, thanks for the update again marnie xxx

mommy2be2011, i really hope its just a mistake hun xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Mommy2be2011 hope you get some answers, and hope it's all ok for you and buba.

I've had to make a doctors appointment for today, as my stomach is in alot of pain at the moment, not like contractions, but like a pain constantly in my stomach.... hope everything is ok...

xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 28 weeks Lisa!!!
happy belated 27 weeks Perdita!!!
happy 27 weeks Vickie & Juste!!!
happy 25 weeks Hayley!!!
happy 24 weeks Eve!!! & happy V-day!!! whoot whoot!
happy 22 weeks Neen!!!
happy 21 weeks MrMojo!!!
happy 20 weeks Swanny & Brandi!!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hope you ladies are all ok :flower: ive not been around much not been able to get on laptop

Had my scan on tuesday, baby is doing great :) pics in journal if anyone wants to look :)

x


----------



## Rainbowpea

:hugs: mummy2be, when is your next scan? xx


----------



## mommy2be2011x

Thank you ladies :( Iam so worried! I have a scan this Tuesday coming up and also I will have a pediatrician give me the diagnosis I am so scared ! they called me this morning and said they need to see me as soon as possible :cry: I am hoping for the best but if in fact he only has one kidney and if it isn't working chances are baby will not survive :cry: Iam terrified thinking the worse right now , :(


----------



## Beadette

Mummy2be i'm so sorry you have this worry hanging over you! I pray that things will be ok xxxxxx


----------



## Minimin

Mummy2Be :hugs: praying for you and babba hun. xxxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

on the late side today, slept late and then helped my cousin with her math this afternoon (not that we got very far but we made an effort)



happy 27 weeks Heather, Janine & Roonsma!!!
happy 26 weeks Shazza, vicky & Frankee!!!
happy 25 weeks Marnie!!!
happy 24 weeks Kayleigh!!! & happy Vday!
happy 23 weeks Gabby!!!
happy 22 weeks Lightweight!!!
happy 17 weeks Clo!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry you have this to worry about, mommy2be. You're in my thoughts!

I can't make heads or tails of the video, Tibs... I tried! I'm awful with scans though! :dohh:


----------



## Lianne1986

hello ladies :flower:

i hope we are all enjoying the weekend?

:hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

lol meggles, you'll learn soon enough :)
bottom left is the head, then the body (can't miss the spine)
bum is in the upper right corner, as are the legs.

to check for gender he changes the angle, the legs form a backwards 'C' shape

haha but if you don't see it, you don't see it, before seeing mine life i wasn't very good at scans either


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 29 weeks eclipse!!!
happy 27 weeks Susan!!!
happy 26 weeks Erin!!!
happy 24 weeks Jamie!!! & happy v-day!
happy 23 weeks Siobhan!!!
happy 18 weeks Sam and myself!!!


----------



## mommy2be2011x

Thank you guys ! will post an update on tuesday :( hope everything turns out ok


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I can pick out heads and legs and whatnot.. Its the smaller bits that evade me!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Hey hope everyone had a good weekend! 

Chimpette how is your stomach, what did the doc say? X


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

I'm an auntie! :yipee: My brother and his wife had a beautiful baby boy (surprise!) early yesterday morning! 
He's 7.13 of wonderful: gorgeous and healthy and holding him for the first time was indescribably delightful. The joy of welcoming this little one into the world has done wonders to diffuse my sadness over this also being the 1st anniversary of our loss. There's a comforting balance in there somewhere. We're about to hit week 22 on Tuesday, and the electric kicks from the little girl within gives me giddy smiles every time. Stronger and stronger. I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend and hearts to all the rainbow bumps out there. Time is flying... x ~ Ru


----------



## Chimpette

Rainbowpea said:


> Hey hope everyone had a good weekend!
> 
> Chimpette how is your stomach, what did the doc say? X

Hi Rainbowpea,

Doc said stomach & Fatty was fine, checked for urine infection but no signs, although I did have white cells in my urine, but doc said it was nothing to worry about.

I seem now to keep getting thrush... grrrrr, and a hell of alot of discharge, I don't remember getting this last time I was pregnant, at least not as much as I'm getting this time... I'm got midwife on friday (1st time I've seen them since my 16 week appointment), so I'm really looking forward to that.

How are you & Bump doing..??

xxx


----------



## Beadette

Glad everything was ok with bubs Chimpette! xxx


----------



## Minimin

Great that all is well Chimpette :)


----------



## Rainbowpea

Glad everything ok Chimpette! 

AFM I'm ok baby doing well  I'm just starting to get tired and swollen - the usual! 

xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

*yesterday's congrats!*
happy 29 weeks Joanne & Leah!!!
happy 28 weeks Lianne!!!
happy 27 weeks Gemme!!!
happy 24 weeks Lea!!! and happy V-day!!!
happy 22 weeks momto4girls!!!
happy 

*today's congrats!*
happy 30 weeks Rainbowpea!!!
happy 26 weeks Christina!!!
happy 25 weeks Deb!!!
happy 22 weeks Ru & Meredith!!!
happy 21 weeks Cesca!!!
happy 16 weeks xshell79!!! 



at last, i have my energy again!
done lots of yard work yesterday...in the blistering cold yesyes haha
it just HAD to be done, also cleaned part of the house yesterday,
and the other part today (just downstairs though), 
AND... i'm not knock-out in the couch, if it weren't for my back and hips acting up i'd go and do more


----------



## Chimpette

Bad news today, just been informed I'm being made redundant from the middle of next year...

They said that they are going to try and find me another job, as they don't want to lose me, but not to get my hopes up......

Just when I get one thing I want, I lose something else..... grrrrrrrr

xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hiya Chimp we just going through a massive restructure too, im lucky that i wont be made redundant just our roles are splitting into roles that I dont want but im gonna have to accept to keep my job !! Luckily when junior born im gonna have about 6 weeks to look for summat else before I go back. 

Somethings happen for a reason - if somebody else says that to me again im gonna hit em !!


----------



## mislaww

:hugs: Susan....fingers crossed things work out in the end. Glad Fatty is okay!

Mommytobe2011 - sounds like maybe a mistake? Fingers crossed. But if your OH has just one, I suspect yours will be okay? You really only need one kidney....

AFM...I had another ultrasound today (that's FIVE!) because i'm measuring large. Baby's normal - 50th percentile - so have to wait to figure out what else it might be - obgyn appointment is next Wednesday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MEJOY

:pink::pink:Well....Last Tuesday went great!! IT's A GIRL!!:pink::pink: 

I have kind of slacked at posting stuff on here since we went "public" on Facebook!!

We really couldn't be happier and can not wait to meet out little girl!! :cloud9:


----------



## tinybutterfly

congratulations on your little girl!!!
i'll go change that ticker now!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 27 weeks Posh & Min!!!
happy 26 weeks Annie!!!
happy 22 weeks Cheryl & Rebecca!!!
happy 18 weeks Lucy!!!
happy 17 weeks Leanne !!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

mommy2be2011x said:


> Thank you guys ! will post an update on tuesday :( hope everything turns out ok

How did everything go yesterday hun?



Chimpette said:


> Bad news today, just been informed I'm being made redundant from the middle of next year...
> 
> They said that they are going to try and find me another job, as they don't want to lose me, but not to get my hopes up......
> 
> Just when I get one thing I want, I lose something else..... grrrrrrrr
> 
> xx

I'm so sorry sweetie. This is the last thing you need :(



MEJOY said:


> :pink::pink:Well....Last Tuesday went great!! IT's A GIRL!!:pink::pink:
> 
> I have kind of slacked at posting stuff on here since we went "public" on Facebook!!
> 
> We really couldn't be happier and can not wait to meet out little girl!! :cloud9:

Wooohooo great news.

I am sure I have missed tons and not sure if anyone posted for me that I was back in the hospital again

I was admitted on Thursday night with the bleeding that I have had before. on Friday night I started getting tummy pains and thought it was IBS to start with. It became obvious it wasn't though so Iwas up all night on Saturday with contractions every 10 minutes.

The consultant (not mine but a lovely one on call) came to see me on Saturday morning and said obviously they wouldn't let me home as they couldn't risk me delivering at home. I had my steroids on Friday so they should have done some good for her lungs if she does come.

Because of the bleeding if anything happens they won't stop it because it could be dangerous. They gave me pethadine though as I had been up all night and also because it's a muscle relaxant so hopefully stops the contractions.

It did work but once it wore off the contractions came back and Saturday night they were every 5 minutes . The midwife over night wasn't nice and wouldnt' call the dr and wouldn't give me any more pethadine as apparently it wasn't written up.

The consultant saw me again in the morning and wrote up more pethadine for whenever the contractions started.

I had some more Sunday and yesterday but they have died back to every 20-30 minutes and are pretty mild now so hopefully it won't be anything to worry about.

I had my scan this morning and baby looks good. She is 2lb 7oz now so a fairly decent size for 27+4.

They are thinking it might be a bit before 35 weeks now but we'll have to see. I have another scan and see the consultant in two weeks.


----------



## braijackava

Good luck with everything Vickie, I will ne thinking about you.


----------



## mommy2be2011x

Had my scan Yesterday at around noon, thankfully this time I only had to drink a 16 oz drink instead of 32-48 so my bladder wasn't bursting full! right away I was sent to the scanning room as soon as I got there and that's where it all began, she started scanning and didn't say a word to me said she had to do measurements, check for chromosomal abnormalities, blood flow, the kidneys and had to check and see why on the letter my doc sent it said to check his stomach as it appeared rarely large on the previous scan ( which is a down symptom:wacko:) so for a long 30 minutes she didn't say a word to us :nope: I started to panic, I had teary eyes and all of a sudden I asked what's wrong? does He only have 1 kidney? she answered: "yeah, that's my suspicion" and it was back to silence:nope: Then she was finally done and looked at us and said I will be right back I have to call the pediatrician :cry: omg! right then and there I felt like everything went down hill and started to think the worse. 
Finally after he rescanned me he took his gloves off both him and the nurse where holding my babies pictures and then said, "well do you know why you are here" and I said yes the kidneys and apparently something about his stomach and he said "yes, well It appears he does only have one kidney but it is perfectly fine and functioning, we looked long and hard for any problems or abnormalities and couldn't find anything wrong with him" OMG PHEWWW I finally felt like I could breathe when he said that! so I said well is he ok, is he gonna live and doc said "yeah, he is more than ok he is a healthy little boy , everything seems right, and having one kidney is rare like being left handed but doesn't mean anything bad,it just makes him unique! so your baby is fine, also nothing is wrong with his belly" OMG I WAS SOOOO HAPPY :happydance: Finally some answers and they were great news!!!! :happydance: after all this time that I had been freaking Out over Kaden's Life turns out he is Just fine :baby: ooh They also said he has beautiful bone structure and will be a very cute handsome baby :winkwink:, I am so pleased, OH and I have been so worried all week . HE HAS NOTHING WRONG < NO DOWNS > NO ABNORMALITIES< nothing wrong!
Can't wait till our son is finally here!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ oooh great news!!!!!! so happy for you!

so, having 1 kidney is a genetic thing then? your hubby was born with just one too right?


----------



## mommy2be2011x

Doc said it was a very rare coincidence because only 1 out of 500 babies are born that way , yup OH only has one also :D


----------



## Vickieh1981

That's excellent news. I can't imagine how nervewracking that scan was for you xxx


----------



## mommy2be2011x

OH It was specially cause they wouldn't say a word till the end!!! gosh i was sooo affraid for my lil boy!


----------



## Firedancer41

Mommy2be, that's great news!!! I bet you feel a huge weight lifted. BTW I love the name Kaden!!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

mommy2be thats great news hun :flower:


----------



## vickyd

Mommy2be sooo incredibly happy that everything is ok with your little man!!! I cant imagine how hard that scan was with them not talking you through it.....

Vickie thinking of you and hope that all goes well!

I have a scan today at 6.30, we will also go through the glucose test i had done although the nurse at the clinic told me that i passed so im not too worried about that.


----------



## FierceAngel

~bumpyride~ said:


> i'm an auntie! :yipee: My brother and his wife had a beautiful baby boy (surprise!) early yesterday morning!
> He's 7.13 of wonderful: Gorgeous and healthy and holding him for the first time was indescribably delightful.

congrats xxxx


----------



## FierceAngel

Chimpette said:


> Bad news today, just been informed I'm being made redundant from the middle of next year...
> 
> They said that they are going to try and find me another job, as they don't want to lose me, but not to get my hopes up......
> 
> Just when I get one thing I want, I lose something else..... grrrrrrrr
> 
> xx

HUGS XX

we are expecting cuts at work too its horrible x


----------



## FierceAngel

MEJOY said:


> :pink::pink:Well....Last Tuesday went great!! IT's A GIRL!!:pink::pink:
> 
> I have kind of slacked at posting stuff on here since we went "public" on Facebook!!
> 
> We really couldn't be happier and can not wait to meet out little girl!! :cloud9:

congrats on team pink xx


----------



## FierceAngel

Vickieh1981 said:


> mommy2be2011x said:
> 
> 
> Thank you guys ! will post an update on tuesday :( hope everything turns out ok
> 
> How did everything go yesterday hun?
> 
> 
> 
> Chimpette said:
> 
> 
> Bad news today, just been informed I'm being made redundant from the middle of next year...
> 
> They said that they are going to try and find me another job, as they don't want to lose me, but not to get my hopes up......
> 
> Just when I get one thing I want, I lose something else..... grrrrrrrr
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry sweetie. This is the last thing you need :(
> 
> 
> 
> MEJOY said:
> 
> 
> :pink::pink:Well....Last Tuesday went great!! IT's A GIRL!!:pink::pink:
> 
> I have kind of slacked at posting stuff on here since we went "public" on Facebook!!
> 
> We really couldn't be happier and can not wait to meet out little girl!! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Wooohooo great news.
> 
> I am sure I have missed tons and not sure if anyone posted for me that I was back in the hospital again
> 
> I was admitted on Thursday night with the bleeding that I have had before. on Friday night I started getting tummy pains and thought it was IBS to start with. It became obvious it wasn't though so Iwas up all night on Saturday with contractions every 10 minutes.
> 
> The consultant (not mine but a lovely one on call) came to see me on Saturday morning and said obviously they wouldn't let me home as they couldn't risk me delivering at home. I had my steroids on Friday so they should have done some good for her lungs if she does come.
> 
> Because of the bleeding if anything happens they won't stop it because it could be dangerous. They gave me pethadine though as I had been up all night and also because it's a muscle relaxant so hopefully stops the contractions.
> 
> It did work but once it wore off the contractions came back and Saturday night they were every 5 minutes . The midwife over night wasn't nice and wouldnt' call the dr and wouldn't give me any more pethadine as apparently it wasn't written up.
> 
> The consultant saw me again in the morning and wrote up more pethadine for whenever the contractions started.
> 
> I had some more Sunday and yesterday but they have died back to every 20-30 minutes and are pretty mild now so hopefully it won't be anything to worry about.
> 
> I had my scan this morning and baby looks good. She is 2lb 7oz now so a fairly decent size for 27+4.
> 
> They are thinking it might be a bit before 35 weeks now but we'll have to see. I have another scan and see the consultant in two weeks.Click to expand...

massive hugs hun have been thinking of you x

glad to hear she is a good size and that consultant was nice boo to nasty mw! 

xx


----------



## FierceAngel

mommy2be2011x said:


> Had my scan Yesterday at around noon, thankfully this time I only had to drink a 16 oz drink instead of 32-48 so my bladder wasn't bursting full! right away I was sent to the scanning room as soon as I got there and that's where it all began, she started scanning and didn't say a word to me said she had to do measurements, check for chromosomal abnormalities, blood flow, the kidneys and had to check and see why on the letter my doc sent it said to check his stomach as it appeared rarely large on the previous scan ( which is a down symptom:wacko:) so for a long 30 minutes she didn't say a word to us :nope: I started to panic, I had teary eyes and all of a sudden I asked what's wrong? does He only have 1 kidney? she answered: "yeah, that's my suspicion" and it was back to silence:nope: Then she was finally done and looked at us and said I will be right back I have to call the pediatrician :cry: omg! right then and there I felt like everything went down hill and started to think the worse.
> Finally after he rescanned me he took his gloves off both him and the nurse where holding my babies pictures and then said, "well do you know why you are here" and I said yes the kidneys and apparently something about his stomach and he said "yes, well It appears he does only have one kidney but it is perfectly fine and functioning, we looked long and hard for any problems or abnormalities and couldn't find anything wrong with him" OMG PHEWWW I finally felt like I could breathe when he said that! so I said well is he ok, is he gonna live and doc said "yeah, he is more than ok he is a healthy little boy , everything seems right, and having one kidney is rare like being left handed but doesn't mean anything bad,it just makes him unique! so your baby is fine, also nothing is wrong with his belly" OMG I WAS SOOOO HAPPY :happydance: Finally some answers and they were great news!!!! :happydance: after all this time that I had been freaking Out over Kaden's Life turns out he is Just fine :baby: ooh They also said he has beautiful bone structure and will be a very cute handsome baby :winkwink:, I am so pleased, OH and I have been so worried all week . HE HAS NOTHING WRONG < NO DOWNS > NO ABNORMALITIES< nothing wrong!
> Can't wait till our son is finally here!!!

massive congrats so pleased all went well xx


----------



## FierceAngel

as many of you may have noticed i dont know how to do multi quotes! despite being here 2 years! if anyone can explain that would be great!

update on me!

well baby is well and truly on the move now! emotionally i think i may be just starting to accept this pregnancy.. 
im not very well my amenia has got worse, my uti is now a kidney infection BUT baby is all fine so i dont care!

xx


----------



## Lianne1986

to multi quote click on the '' sign next to the quote button, on each post u want to quote, then click reply and it shud quote them all x


----------



## braijackava

Count your blessings ladies. A friend of mine's nephew passed away yesterday from cancer, he was only 9 years old. So sad. I am feeling very sad, but very thankful for my 3 healthy kids and the healthy baby growing inside me.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png


----------



## roonsma

Hi Ladies,

Mommy2be, thats great news about your little man :happydance:

Vickie, hope your little girl can hang on in there for as long as poss. Nice to hear from you hun. :hugs:

Vicky, Good luck for your scan today hun :hugs:

Ouch for the Kidney infection Fierce Angel, hope that disappears soon :hugs:

I saw my MW today and so far all is good, passed my GT test, all my other bloods were good too. BP was normal and best of all the HB was strong and just for her trouble the MW got a good couple of kicks, i don't think baba likes being prodded! oh and i'm measuring 29 weeks but as i'm a little on the larger side i presume that accounts for it? 

28 week growth scan next thurs so looking forward to that

Hope you're all keeping well big:hugs: xx


----------



## Lianne1986

glad ur appointment went well roonsma. 

i now have have a support belt and crutches. using the belt but not the crutches.


----------



## roonsma

:hugs: Lianne, forgive my preggo brain, its SPD isn't it? x


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 29 weeks Pippa!!!
happy 28 weeks Perdita!!!
happy 21 weeks Patsy & Kabie & Meow!!!



hmm not many today... better check again


----------



## EpdTTC

Mommy2Be-so glad your scan went well. What a relief!

Vickie-Girl you have been through it. Hope baby girl stays in the cocoon a while longer.

AFM-doing ok. Passed glucose test. Yay. Mom has diabetes so I was a little concerned. Having major pelvic pain when I walk, turn over in bed, or put on my pants. Ugh. I called the nurse at my OB's office today and she said it was "normal". Are others having this "normal" pain?


----------



## Lianne1986

roonsma said:


> :hugs: Lianne, forgive my preggo brain, its SPD isn't it? x

yes hun, and its bloody painful :(


----------



## Vickieh1981

roonsma said:


> I saw my MW today and so far all is good, passed my GT test, all my other bloods were good too. BP was normal and best of all the HB was strong and just for her trouble the MW got a good couple of kicks, i don't think baba likes being prodded! oh and i'm measuring 29 weeks but as i'm a little on the larger side i presume that accounts for it?
> 
> 28 week growth scan next thurs so looking forward to that
> 
> Hope you're all keeping well big:hugs: xx

Glad that it all went well hun xx



Lianne1986 said:


> glad ur appointment went well roonsma.
> 
> i now have have a support belt and crutches. using the belt but not the crutches.

-Do you find the belt helps? I just found it uncomfortable.



EpdTTC said:


> Mommy2Be-so glad your scan went well. What a relief!
> 
> Vickie-Girl you have been through it. Hope baby girl stays in the cocoon a while longer.
> 
> AFM-doing ok. Passed glucose test. Yay. Mom has diabetes so I was a little concerned. Having major pelvic pain when I walk, turn over in bed, or put on my pants. Ugh. I called the nurse at my OB's office today and she said it was "normal". Are others having this "normal" pain?

Yes supposedly normal (well as normal as SPD can be) but agonisingly painful. Mine is worse when I have been sat down for a while and then get up. I cried as I hobbled myself to bed last night.

Standing on one leg to put on jeans is a killer.


----------



## Lianne1986

im still in pain quite a lot especially at night, everyone said id get a tubie grip kinda belt but this is nothing like a tubie grip lol its velcro and very awkward to attach round me, if i wear it under my clothes it rubs, and if i wear it over my clothes i have to take it off everytime i go to the toilet which as u prob know is like 50 times in half hour :haha: :dohh:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Sounds like mine. It has three wide velcro straps on it


----------



## Lianne1986

yep thats the one!

i have just walked to the shop n back and on the way back i cud of cried with the pain.

only 11 weeks to go :)


----------



## roonsma

Lianne1986 said:


> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Lianne, forgive my preggo brain, its SPD isn't it? x
> 
> yes hun, and its bloody painful :(Click to expand...

I remember it well, i'm so grateful it happened so severly with my first for me, those of you with other LO's to look after deserve a medal!

Have you seen a physio? I've been a couple of times and she's given me a few pointers which have actually helped, but mines pretty mild this time(fingers crossed it stays that way)! If your interested then give me a shout and i'll post later, must dash-got a LO to collect from school :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

mommy2be2011x said:


> Had my scan Yesterday at around noon, thankfully this time I only had to drink a 16 oz drink instead of 32-48 so my bladder wasn't bursting full! right away I was sent to the scanning room as soon as I got there and that's where it all began, she started scanning and didn't say a word to me said she had to do measurements, check for chromosomal abnormalities, blood flow, the kidneys and had to check and see why on the letter my doc sent it said to check his stomach as it appeared rarely large on the previous scan ( which is a down symptom:wacko:) so for a long 30 minutes she didn't say a word to us :nope: I started to panic, I had teary eyes and all of a sudden I asked what's wrong? does He only have 1 kidney? she answered: "yeah, that's my suspicion" and it was back to silence:nope: Then she was finally done and looked at us and said I will be right back I have to call the pediatrician :cry: omg! right then and there I felt like everything went down hill and started to think the worse.
> Finally after he rescanned me he took his gloves off both him and the nurse where holding my babies pictures and then said, "well do you know why you are here" and I said yes the kidneys and apparently something about his stomach and he said "yes, well It appears he does only have one kidney but it is perfectly fine and functioning, we looked long and hard for any problems or abnormalities and couldn't find anything wrong with him" OMG PHEWWW I finally felt like I could breathe when he said that! so I said well is he ok, is he gonna live and doc said "yeah, he is more than ok he is a healthy little boy , everything seems right, and having one kidney is rare like being left handed but doesn't mean anything bad,it just makes him unique! so your baby is fine, also nothing is wrong with his belly" OMG I WAS SOOOO HAPPY :happydance: Finally some answers and they were great news!!!! :happydance: after all this time that I had been freaking Out over Kaden's Life turns out he is Just fine :baby: ooh They also said he has beautiful bone structure and will be a very cute handsome baby :winkwink:, I am so pleased, OH and I have been so worried all week . HE HAS NOTHING WRONG < NO DOWNS > NO ABNORMALITIES< nothing wrong!
> Can't wait till our son is finally here!!!

Oh, thank goodness! I had to come back and check after I'd read you received that letter! I'm SO happy that he's fine. Unique is good when it doesn't cause any trouble! CONGRATS on a great scan. I'm sure Kaden will be every bit as adorable as his name! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

*from yesterday*
happy 29 weeks Lisa!!!
happy 28 weeks Vickie & Juste!!!
happy 26 weeks Hayley!!!
happy 25 weeks Eve!!!
happy 23 weeks Neen!!!
happy 22 weeks Mojo!!!
happy 21 weeks Swanny & Brandi!!!

*and todaaay!*
happy 28 weeks Heather & Janine & Roonsma!!!
happy 27 weeks Shazza & Vicky & Frankee!!!
happy 26 weeks Marnie!!!
happy 25 weeks Kayleigh!!!
happy 24 weeks Gabby!!! & happy V-day!!! :happydance:
happy 23 weeks Lightweight!!!
happy 18 weeks Clo!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

nothing much going on here
i now see baby kick when i'm laying down, it's been visible for longer but it's one of the first times i actually saw it, the other times i was in bed and it was dark and bc the way my hand was i knew it just HAD to be visible with the naked eye haha

our cat is a bit ill...so we're changing his food once again.
he has to fast today, poor thing, but he doesn't look too bothered with it atm,
but wait untill we'll have dinner (piiiizzzzaaaaa!!!), he'll want a bite but can only sniffle, aw.


----------



## Lianne1986

roonsma said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Lianne, forgive my preggo brain, its SPD isn't it? x
> 
> yes hun, and its bloody painful :(Click to expand...
> 
> I remember it well, i'm so grateful it happened so severly with my first for me, those of you with other LO's to look after deserve a medal!
> 
> Have you seen a physio? I've been a couple of times and she's given me a few pointers which have actually helped, but mines pretty mild this time(fingers crossed it stays that way)! If your interested then give me a shout and i'll post later, must dash-got a LO to collect from school :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hun, i have tried the warm baths before bed with paracetamol, im wearing the belt as much as i can, i went to see a physio on mnday and she gave me sum exercise sheets, but when u feel achy and in pain the last thing u wanna do is exercise :dohh:


----------



## roonsma

Lianne1986 said:


> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Lianne, forgive my preggo brain, its SPD isn't it? x
> 
> yes hun, and its bloody painful :(Click to expand...
> 
> I remember it well, i'm so grateful it happened so severly with my first for me, those of you with other LO's to look after deserve a medal!
> 
> Have you seen a physio? I've been a couple of times and she's given me a few pointers which have actually helped, but mines pretty mild this time(fingers crossed it stays that way)! If your interested then give me a shout and i'll post later, must dash-got a LO to collect from school :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun, i have tried the warm baths before bed with paracetamol, im wearing the belt as much as i can, i went to see a physio on mnday and she gave me sum exercise sheets, but when u feel achy and in pain the last thing u wanna do is exercise :dohh:Click to expand...

I know what you mean, exercise is the last thing you feel like :hugs: Mine only suggested one gentle exercise. Whats helped me most is she has suggested keeping my bum cheeks clenched all the time when standing to form a stable muscle to hold your pelvis still and keeping your legs together when doing stuff like hoovering, mopping, its amazing how much you stand with one leg in front of the other without realising it, it stops the grating feeling i get on the front, i'm going to dig my belt out over the weekend as mines getting sore now when i'm at work, standing and walking job unfortunately so can't do much about that! x


----------



## Lianne1986

mine hurts mostly in my groin. like u know when u clench ur bum cheeks together like u do when u need a wee or sumthing, im sorry ur in pain hun, it really isnt nice, 

i neva had any of this with tyler :dohh:


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 30 weeks eclipse!!!
happy 28 weeks Susan!!!
happy 27 weeks Erin!!!
happy 25 weeks Jamie!!! 
happy 24 weeks Siobhan!!! & happy v-day!
happy 19 weeks Sam and myself!!!


----------



## braijackava

Yeah my SPD is getting bad. It sounds the same as you girls. It hurts to walk, put on pants, go up stairs! Plus my sciatic nerve is hurting again. The exercises the physio gave me to do dont work anymore because my belly is in the way. Makes me scared of what is to come in the next 11 or so weeks if I am already hurting like this.


----------



## roonsma

braijackava said:


> Yeah my SPD is getting bad. It sounds the same as you girls. It hurts to walk, put on pants, go up stairs! Plus my sciatic nerve is hurting again. The exercises the physio gave me to do dont work anymore because my belly is in the way. Makes me scared of what is to come in the next 11 or so weeks if I am already hurting like this.

I had a terrible bout of Sciatica a few weeks ago Brai, thats when i started the physio. According to my physio its all linked to my SPD, its just another symptom of it, i suppose the ligaments are weak all over and causing all sorts of problems for us! :hugs: x


----------



## braijackava

I feel like i constantly have my legs spread eagle because it is the only position my pubic bone isn't killing me in.


----------



## Lianne1986

i suffer with sciatica when im not pregnant, but touch wood it hasnt played up yet, 

it does hurt to get dressed tho, :dohh:


----------



## mislaww

:hugs: to all the ladies suffering from SPD!


----------



## Minimin

:wave: Misslaw! How are you doing?
Ladies with SPD :hugs:
AFM- hitting 28 weeks on wednesday- TB- your missing me on your list :(
Have MW tomorrow where I will ask about flu jab- still umming and aahhhing on that one- Bloods for 28w, HiP Grant form and where babba is lying. She was transverse two weeks ago and apparently things start changing now! 28 Week scan on Wednesday morning- I hate the legacy a loss leaves behind as I am already worrying about the scan- something silly like umbilical will be wrapped around her or something :cry: 
I am feeling lots of movement now though :wohoo:
TC ladies keep safe and warm :cold:


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 30 weeks *Joanne* & *Leah*!!!
happy 29 weeks *Lianne*!!!
happy 28 weeks *Gemma*!!!
happy 25 weeks *Lea*!!! 
happy 23 weeks *momto4girls*!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

tinybutterfly said:


> happy 27 weeks Posh & *Min*!!!
> happy 26 weeks Annie!!!
> happy 22 weeks Cheryl & Rebecca!!!
> happy 18 weeks Lucy!!!
> happy 17 weeks Leanne !!!




Minimin said:


> AFM- hitting 28 weeks on wednesday- TB- your missing me on your list :(

nono, you overlooked it ;)
i'll put the names in bold from now on :flower:

unless we're not talking about the same list? i just checked the first page too to make sure you were on there too, and you are :)


----------



## Minimin

tinybutterfly said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> happy 27 weeks Posh & *Min*!!!
> happy 26 weeks Annie!!!
> happy 22 weeks Cheryl & Rebecca!!!
> happy 18 weeks Lucy!!!
> happy 17 weeks Leanne !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> AFM- hitting 28 weeks on wednesday- TB- your missing me on your list :(Click to expand...
> 
> nono, you overlooked it ;)
> i'll put the names in bold from now on :flower:
> 
> unless we're not talking about the same list? i just checked the first page too to make sure you were on there too, and you are :)Click to expand...

Totally over looked it. sorry- can I blame baby brain- stuffy nose, snot and lack of sleep :dohh::kiss::flower:


----------



## Lianne1986

min i didnt see ur name either lol when i looked at the list lol :dohh:

deffo baby brain :haha:


----------



## Minimin

Definitely got baby brain. MW appointment this morning- meant to give a pee sample- walked into the loo with sample pot in hand- took pee- washed hands and then realised I had not peed in the pot!

Had to wait and go after my appointment. Also forgot my HiP grant form- third MW appointment running!

Came home and dropped my glass big airtight jar - shattered glass all over the kitchen. Thats the fourth thing I have broken in about as many months.

Thought is safer to climb back into bed and surf the net whilst eating salt and vinegar chipsticks....


----------



## Vickieh1981

Min - I did that last time I was in hospital. Walked back to my bed with the pee pot and thought bollocks lol


----------



## Minimin

Vickieh1981 said:


> Min - I did that last time I was in hospital. Walked back to my bed with the pee pot and thought bollocks lol


LMAO what are we like :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Lianne1986

at one appointment i had to pee in a pot and i managed to squuze a bit out but then dropped the pot dwn the loo :dohh:

i broke our lovely glass fruit bowl a couple of weeks ago, it was on the kitchen worktop and i opened the cupboard andthe bottle of lea & perrins fell on it and it just shattered everywhere, i was gutted & i still am :(


----------



## Minimin

Lianne1986 said:


> at one appointment i had to pee in a pot and i managed to squuze a bit out but then dropped the pot dwn the loo :dohh:
> 
> i broke our lovely glass fruit bowl a couple of weeks ago, it was on the kitchen worktop and i opened the cupboard andthe bottle of lea & perrins fell on it and it just shattered everywhere, i was gutted & i still am :(

Sorry about the glass bowl but am pleased I am not the only one being a ditz!:dohh:


----------



## Lianne1986

Minimin said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> at one appointment i had to pee in a pot and i managed to squuze a bit out but then dropped the pot dwn the loo :dohh:
> 
> i broke our lovely glass fruit bowl a couple of weeks ago, it was on the kitchen worktop and i opened the cupboard andthe bottle of lea & perrins fell on it and it just shattered everywhere, i was gutted & i still am :(
> 
> Sorry about the glass bowl but am pleased I am not the only one being a ditz!:dohh:Click to expand...

thing is i cant totally blame it on being pregnant i was this ditzy before :haha: :blush:


----------



## Minimin

:haha: LMAO I like to think I wasnt but I am sure I was too- just hid it better than I am doing so now. I will have to get a new kitchen glasswear set though- two baking dishes, one glass jar, one mug and one plate- the thing that sucks is some of them are from a set and I will not be able to replace them without getting a whole new set :(

I've had tons of other accidents that have been near misses- like you some things falling out of the cupboard and spilling contents all over the place :dohh:


----------



## Lianne1986

u sound just like me lol

i tripped over the dishwasher door, its a pull dwn one. 

at one point DH refused to let me use a glass to drink out of i had a sparklypink plastic cup :rofl:


----------



## Chimpette

OMG thank god I'm not the only one... I've been awful...!

And the amount of times I've actually fallen over things that I can't see because of Fatty is unreal.... even managed to dislocate my toe a few weeks ago.... 

Baby brain is well and truly here....

Anyone else getting braxton hicks.. I've just started getting them or at least have just started noticing them. I had about 5 yesterday, and I think I've had about 5 already today....


----------



## Lianne1986

yep i hear ya on the braxton hicks. they dnt hurt they just feel uncomfortable :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

oooh not had them yet- think I am starting to get some pubic bone and pelvic stretching thing going on. Though it could be that I have been mostly chilling in bed yesterday and today! LOL- the way I see it is.. that I cant do much damage if I am away from objects-

Lianne- LMAO at your plastic cup! I am sure DH would do the same if I mention it to him :(

Ouch Chimpette- hope your toe is better!


----------



## Lianne1986

im glad he lets me use a glass now, can u imagine me at christmas with a beaker of pop with a straw :dohh: 

:rofl:


----------



## Minimin

Lianne1986 said:


> im glad he lets me use a glass now, can u imagine me at christmas with a beaker of pop with a straw :dohh:
> 
> :rofl:

lol :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Minimin said:


> Totally over looked it. sorry- can I blame baby brain- stuffy nose, snot and lack of sleep :dohh::kiss::flower:

of cooooouuurse!!!! i do it too!!! :happydance:



Lianne1986 said:


> at one appointment i had to pee in a pot and i managed to squuze a bit out but then dropped the pot dwn the loo :dohh:

 now THAT is sooo ME! lol


----------



## braijackava

Today we went to the store to get a couple groceries. And I dont know how many of you have used the self checkouts they have, but thats what we used. Anyways they have scales on the top to weigh produce etc. All the sudden the machine started asking me to enter the code for what I was weighing. Looked down and realized my suddenly huge giant preggo belly was on the scale without me noticing. It was a little embarassing, but funny.

Getting very nervous now as I am pretty sure my high BP is starting up again. And what a dayto start, right when I hit 3rd tri. Been very sleepy and dizzy the last 24 hours, which is sooo not like me. I usually have to take something to fall asleep. I dont remember from the last 3 times I had preeclampsia if that was a symptom? But the rest I have been having, I do remember. Headaches, floating spots in vision, and took my bp today and it was 148/80. So not horrible, but it has been slowly rising the last few weeks. So I am telling myself here we go again! I have a doctor appt next tuesday so we will see what they say.

Went and got stocking stuff for the kids today and could not resist getting a little baby stocking and a couple things to put in it. 

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## tinybutterfly

lol, bump on scales!
we had a cashier here, who had very big boobs (and still has haha) and many many ppl had to pay much more for their fruit etc bc her boobs were on the scales the whole time!


----------



## tinybutterfly

yesterday (since i was out and about and sleeping in between)
happy 31 weeks *Rainbowpea*!!!
happy 27 weeks *Christina*!!!
happy 26 weeks *Deb*!!!
happy 23 weeks *Ru* & *Meredith*!!!
happy 22 weeks *Cesca*!!!
happy 17 weeks *xshell79*!!! 


todday
happy 28 weeks *Posh* & *Min (<= here you are, lol)*!!!
happy 27 weeks *Annie*!!!
happy 23 weeks *Cheryl* & *Rebecca*!!!
happy 19 weeks *Lucy*!!!
happy 18 weeks *Leanne* !!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i dreamt i got a voucher for 3 free ultrasounds...man, too bad it's only a dream!


----------



## Lianne1986

tinybutterfly said:


> i dreamt i got a voucher for 3 free ultrasounds...man, too bad it's only a dream!

i wish i could get to see my baby again, next time i'll see him he'll be in my arms, seems ages away tho :(


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ ooh don't they do one about a month before to see if it's in the right position for vaginal birth?

well...not seeing baby anymore now...it'll be a great motivation to PUSH!!! when the time comes haha


----------



## Chimpette

HEllo ladies,

Here's my up to date bump pic....

1st pic is 16 weeks, 2nd pic is 28 weeks.... Roll on March!
 



Attached Files:







16-28 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lianne1986

no TB they just have a feel of ur tummy,.

chimpette ur bump is lovely :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

ooow that's how they do it !... man, i doubt i could tell head from bum LOL.


----------



## Lianne1986

i doubt i could either, im guessing my babies feet are to the right, thats where i get most the kicks, and at my 20 weeks scan he was lay tht way :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> ooow that's how they do it !... man, i doubt i could tell head from bum LOL.

They can't always lol. Maff had a bony bum and they had to scan me as they didn't know which was up he was.

I can tell just from the kicks that my little girl is transverse at the moment - kicks and punches in either side but none up or down.


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 30 weeks Pippa!!!
happy 29 weeks Perdita!!!
happy 22 weeks Patsy & Kabie & Meow!!!


----------



## meow951

Just popping in to say i had my anomaly scan on tuesday and everything is ok. Baby is kicking and punching everyday now and it's lovely to be a able to feel it.

Also wanted to say that we found out we're having a little boy :cloud9:


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats on ur little boy meow :)

Happy Christmas to all u lovely ladies, i hope u all have a fab time xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

meow951 said:


> Just popping in to say i had my anomaly scan on tuesday and everything is ok. Baby is kicking and punching everyday now and it's lovely to be a able to feel it.
> 
> Also wanted to say that we found out we're having a little boy :cloud9:

 congratulations on your little boy!!!
*off to make a blue ticker*

it's great to feel them isn't it.. mine is hyper today!


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

We let the cat out of the bag! (on fb and such) A bit late perhaps, seeing as I'm pushing 24 weeks, so it wasn't a surprise to anyone I've actually SEEN lately, but still...

How we shared the news: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTPFDGP9hU0

I'm feeling good but thoroughly exhausted with all the holiday shopping, cooking, visiting stuff, and terrible weather. I've also gotten to the point where strangers feel compelled to reach out and touch me, especially at festive parties when they've had a few. Not sure if it's a 'drawn to the fertile momma' response or if they've mistaken me for Buddha and think it will bring them luck, but after the last gathering I was all touched out. (Next time I'll reach out and rub THEIR belly!)

I'd like to tuck myself into bed with tea, a great book, and the remainder of the homemade truffles - for about a week. Happy Holidays everyone!!


----------



## lovehearts

just popping in to say hello. Hope all you girls are well. Merry christmas to all.

xxx


----------



## Beadette

Happy V day to my baby bead!!! Xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

*Ru*- that supercute!!! (and i will admit i nearly cried, emo-me!)

today's congrats *drumrolls*


happy 30 weeks *Lisa*!!!
happy 29 weeks *Vickie* & *Juste*!!!
happy 27 weeks *Hayley*!!!
happy 26 weeks *Eve*!!!
happy 24 weeks *Neen*!!! & happy V-day! yeppi!
happy 23 weeks *Mojo*!!!
happy 22 weeks *Swanny* & *Brandi*!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

happy vday beadette xx


Merry Christmas to u all. have loads of fun :hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

Happy V-day Bead!!

Bumpy-There was no nearly crying for me! I sobbed like an emotional pregnant woman! I thought that was a really beautiful video and such a lovely way to share the news. you are so creative!


----------



## roonsma

Big congratulations Neen :hugs:

Merry Christmas to all of you great ladies, big hugs to you all :happydance:


----------



## Beadette

merry christmas ladies and bumps!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

goodmorning goodmorning!!!
i have a whole weekend of holidaycelebrations ahead of me.
there's lots of snow in the rest of the country (just not the province i live in lol),
our country is running out of salt to throw on the roads...
so i don't know if i'll be able to come on here tomorrow


but today is still today, and not only is it christmas, these lovely ladies have their weekly celebrations today!!

happy 29 weeks *Heather* & *Janine* & *Roonsma*!!!
happy 28 weeks *Shazza* & *Vicky* & *Frankee*!!!
happy 27 weeks *Marnie*!!!
happy 26 weeks *Kayleigh*!!!
happy 25 weeks *Gabby*!!! 
happy 24 weeks *Lightweight*!!! *happy Vday*!!!
happy 19 weeks *Clo*!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

we made it home, so yay!

happy 31 weeks *eclipse*!!! 
happy 29 weeks *Susan*!!! 
happy 28 weeks *Erin*!!! 
happy 26 weeks *Jamie*!!! 
happy 25 weeks *Siobhan*!!! 
happy 20 weeks *Sam* and *myself*!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Hope youv all had a great xmas ladies :).xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Not been about much, but hope you all had a nice xmas :flower: and bumps are growing well :) x


----------



## tinybutterfly

after 3 days of celebrating aka just eating i really need a break!

tomorrow there's a photoshoot, been looking forward to it for soooo long now!
it's gonna be alot of fun, very extreme (it's not preggo related, just for fun) so the fact i'm preggo just makes it extra special for me, i LOVE it! it's exactly what i wanted to do. not the typical lovey dovey preggo pics (that's for later) but i wanted to do some random special fashion style pics too while pregnant.


----------



## Megg33k

Will they be on FB, Tibs? If so, can't wait to see!


----------



## tinybutterfly

yes, but you'll have to be patient... i did a shoot with her in may and i'm still waiting for those pics :p lol
but i'll take some with my own digicam and ask if i can put those up


3 days of eating...
and yesterday i was a little pissed off at FIL's wife
they know i'm pregnant and that i don't drink.
yet she made a dessert and only told us halfway it had cointreau in it,
i felt very very very guilty towards baby, still do.
" a little won't hurt" they said, but i'm still upset!!!
she should have told me and left me the choice!
i hope baby is fine!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 31 weeks *Joanne* & *Leah*!!!
happy 30 weeks *Lianne*!!!
happy 29 weeks *Gemma*!!!
happy 26 weeks *Lea*!!! 
happy 24 weeks *momto4girls*!!! *happy V-day*!!!


----------



## lovehearts

TB im sure baby is just fine. I have also been questioning a lot of cooking and ingreiants over the xmas period. I know some people think im being OTT but i think its my decision what i eat etc.

I hope everyone has had a wonderful xmas.

I am soending today tidying up whilst DF is at work. I have just booked our 4D scan which we are using our christmas money for :) Its on friday 31st!! What a way to bring in the new year. I really hope our little man is ok in there and we can bring in the new year with huge grins on our faces.

xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure its fine, Tibs... But, it was insensitive to not tell you about it being in the dessert! It amazes me how insensitive some people can be, especially around the holidays!


----------



## Lianne1986

i hope u all had a fab xmas.

cant believe i only have 10 weeks left. thats 70 days. omg, im so excited :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 32 weeks *Rainbowpea*!!!
happy 28 weeks *Christina*!!!
happy 27 weeks *Deb*!!!
happy 24 weeks *Ru* & *Meredith*!!! &* happy Vday girls*!!!
happy 23 weeks *Cesca*!!!
happy 18 weeks *xshell79*!!!


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

:yipee:It's V-Day!:yipee: Hurray! (to Meredith too!) Today I got an amazingly comfy & cute pair of mat. jeans to celebrate. Things feel like they're flying these days, I feel like I'm barreling towards third tri. Christmas was wonderful (and a little _too_ delicious) but I'm happy to relax now, and I'm so looking forward to ringing in the new year! :hugs2: to all!!! ~ Ru


----------



## debgreasby

Whoop, 3rd tri!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Happy V-Day to my bumpy :yipee:

Yay for 3rd tri deb x


----------



## Beadette

Yeay for 3rd tri Deb!

And happy V-day ladies! xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

to the ladies who celebrate on wednesdays...

happy 29 weeks *Posh* & *Min*!!!
happy 28 weeks *Annie*!!!
happy 24 weeks *Cheryl* & *Rebecca*!!! *happy V-day*!!!
happy 20 weeks *Lucy*!!!
happy 19 weeks *Leanne* !!!


----------



## Tulip

Merry belated Xmas ladies! 2011 is going to be amazing for you all - I can't wait!

Just seen Vickie was readmitted yesterday. Naughty baby! Sending much love sweetie.

Hugs and dribbles all round xxx


----------



## mislaww

Hey lovely ladies! Sorry I've been MIA. Hope you're all very well and had a great holiday! We sure have!

Hugs, 
Annie.


----------



## Pippasdvision

Hi ladies have not posted for ages just haunted, hope u don't mind my saying hi coming near the end now are feel safe enough to come back. Hope u had a good Christmas and have a fun if sober new year


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaw poor vickie! how odd, didn't see it on fb, shame on me!


----------



## tinybutterfly

today's celebrations!

happy 31 weeks *Pippa*!!!
happy 30 weeks *Perdita*!!!
happy 23 weeks *Patsy* & *Kabie* & *Meow*!!!


----------



## Tulip

tinybutterfly said:


> aaw poor vickie! how odd, didn't see it on fb, shame on me!

I haven't seen it on FB either but she posted in Winter :flower:

Nice bumpage, by the way!


----------



## Lianne1986

aww sending big :hugs: to vickie. xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... Poor Vickie! She totally deserves a break! :hugs: to her!


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaaah that's why fb doesn't tell me anything hehe

poor vickie, yes, she really deserves a break


----------



## Beadette

Love to Vickie and bump x


----------



## braijackava

Hope you are home again soon vickie!


----------



## SmileyShazza

I'm sorry I've been crap again and not been in here much :nope: I think it should be one of my resolutions to drop in more often :dohh:

I hope that you all had lovely Christmasses - just think next year our bumps will be little babies enjoying their first visit from Santa 

Hope that everyone is ok and looking forward to New Year :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ amazing huh, i still can't believe that!
heck, at times i'm still amazed i'm pregnant, over half way and that baby is already 25cm long, insaaane!!!

happy 31 weeks *Lisa*!!!
happy 30 weeks *Vickie* & *Juste*!!!
happy 28 weeks *Hayley*!!!
happy 27 weeks *Eve*!!!
happy 25 weeks *Neen*!!! 
happy 24 weeks *Mojo*!!! *Happy Vday*!!!
happy 23 weeks *Swanny* & *Brandi*!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

happy new year ladies xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm gonna say it early too bc otherwise it'll be january 2nd haha

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


----------



## Beadette

Happy New Year to the lovely spring mamas and bumps! Tomorrow we will be able to say our babies will be born "this year" xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roonsma

Happy New Year lovely ladies, lets hope 2011 brings us our precious bundles safe and well xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Happy V-day Mojo and Happy New Year, mummies-to-be! xxx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Happy New Year everyone and :hugs: to Vickie - hope they let you home soon !

:happydance: I feel like once we get into 2011 it's time to start counting down to our little one's arrival - it's all been counting up so far.....


----------



## Firedancer41

Happy New Year, everyone!

I had my weekly NST/BPP and had my first contraction on the monitor-woohoo! That got me excited, as it's a sign that things are progressing... :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

wow!!! already? isn't that too soon for contractions? or were they the pre-real-contractions type? *feels blonde*




for all the ladies not only celebrating new years but also their weekly progress!
happy 30 weeks *Heather* & *Janine* & *Roonsma*!!!
happy 29 weeks *Shazza* & *Vicky* & *Frankee*!!!
happy 28 weeks *Marnie*!!!
happy 27 weeks *Kayleigh*!!!
happy 26 weeks *Gabby*!!! 
happy 25 weeks *Lightweight*!!! 
happy 20 weeks *Clo*!!!


----------



## braijackava

Happy New Year! Better say it now, since I will probably fall asleep before then.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

:dance:Happy New Year All!!:dance: 2011... the year we get to welcome our little ones into the world! (raising a virgin martini, throwing pink confetti) XO


----------



## FierceAngel

happy new year xxxx

i dont think i updated ;last time!

scan on 22nd was all good next one at 20 weeks on 5th jan x


----------



## Chimpette

Happy new year...!!!

Can't believe I'm 30 weeks today, only 10 more left I never thought id get here again

Xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

tinybutterfly said:


> wow!!! already? isn't that too soon for contractions? or were they the pre-real-contractions type? *feels blonde*
> 
> 
> I mean Braxton-Hicks, the practice contractions. Being that this is my 5th, I'm expecting a lot of them, as I've noticed they tend to increase with each kid, Last time I had tons for the last 4 weeks and was constantly timing to make sure they were not the real deal...


----------



## MissMaternal

Just thought i'd pop in and say hi! I haven't been on the PC for ages because it's really slow, and my laptop is broken.

I hope you all had a lovely Christmas and New Year and that your bumps are all growing nicely!! 

And can i just say OMG congrats Megg!!!!!

xx


----------



## Charliemarina

hi girls :) sorry havent been on Christmas and new year and have been manic i havent had chance to sit down for 5 min lol, happy new year also ladies hope it brings everyone a fab year :)

anyways me and OH cracked and booked a 4d gender scan for tomorrow at 2pm, im sooooo excited to see little one and find out sex this time i wont be leaving without an answer coz its not NHS its private so they will take all day if have too send me for coffee and a walk to move baby so im really excited about it.

im glad to see everyone is doing well how was all ur new years nights??? mine was pretty boring watching every fall over and not be able to join in :rofl: xx


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck at the scan 2moro, i hope ur baby gives u :flasher:

let us know :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

Firedancer41 said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> wow!!! already? isn't that too soon for contractions? or were they the pre-real-contractions type? *feels blonde*
> 
> 
> I mean Braxton-Hicks, the practice contractions. Being that this is my 5th, I'm expecting a lot of them, as I've noticed they tend to increase with each kid, Last time I had tons for the last 4 weeks and was constantly timing to make sure they were not the real deal...Click to expand...

aaah i see! you can get excited over them idd haha



FierceAngel said:


> scan on 22nd was all good next one at 20 weeks on 5th jan x

great news! and i'll add the new date on the front page



nothing much happened here.
we celebrated NYE at friend's, had dinner, watched firework, played games... we're not big party ppl tbh.

i seem to attract cats since i'm pregnant! we've had a gray stray at our door in early pregnancy...the past couple of days it's another neighbourhood cat meowing at our door (never seen it before, never fed it before...)... it's doing my head in.

our own cat has been quite scared lately, from the fireworks.
we have a few ppl in our street who think it's appropriate to have things explode the day before new year's eve, new year's eve (10pm) and new year (5pm)...ugh honestly! then i find a big puddle of strong smelling fear-pee on the floor when we get home again, poor kitteh


----------



## Charliemarina

tinybutterfly said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> wow!!! already? isn't that too soon for contractions? or were they the pre-real-contractions type? *feels blonde*
> 
> 
> I mean Braxton-Hicks, the practice contractions. Being that this is my 5th, I'm expecting a lot of them, as I've noticed they tend to increase with each kid, Last time I had tons for the last 4 weeks and was constantly timing to make sure they were not the real deal...Click to expand...
> 
> aaah i see! you can get excited over them idd haha
> 
> 
> 
> FierceAngel said:
> 
> 
> scan on 22nd was all good next one at 20 weeks on 5th jan xClick to expand...
> 
> great news! and i'll add the new date on the front page
> 
> 
> 
> nothing much happened here.
> we celebrated NYE at friend's, had dinner, watched firework, played games... we're not big party ppl tbh.
> 
> i seem to attract cats since i'm pregnant! we've had a gray stray at our door in early pregnancy...the past couple of days it's another neighbourhood cat meowing at our door (never seen it before, never fed it before...)... it's doing my head in.
> 
> our own cat has been quite scared lately, from the fireworks.
> we have a few ppl in our street who think it's appropriate to have things explode the day before new year's eve, new year's eve (10pm) and new year (5pm)...ugh honestly! then i find a big puddle of strong smelling fear-pee on the floor when we get home again, poor kittehClick to expand...

awwwww poor kitty i hope they stop soon they like to do same thing here too which my dog isnt scared off but barks to high heaven wen she hears them lol

so hun have u not had ur scan to find out sex yet?? are u still planning too???

we decided to have one done in end couldnt resist it and i want to buy clothes one colour or another lol so we got a gender 4D scan tomorrow morning so excited coz this time i WILL find out, its private and they wont fob me off coz im paying for it lol xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

Charliemarina said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> wow!!! already? isn't that too soon for contractions? or were they the pre-real-contractions type? *feels blonde*
> 
> 
> I mean Braxton-Hicks, the practice contractions. Being that this is my 5th, I'm expecting a lot of them, as I've noticed they tend to increase with each kid, Last time I had tons for the last 4 weeks and was constantly timing to make sure they were not the real deal...Click to expand...
> 
> aaah i see! you can get excited over them idd haha
> 
> 
> 
> FierceAngel said:
> 
> 
> scan on 22nd was all good next one at 20 weeks on 5th jan xClick to expand...
> 
> great news! and i'll add the new date on the front page
> 
> 
> 
> nothing much happened here.
> we celebrated NYE at friend's, had dinner, watched firework, played games... we're not big party ppl tbh.
> 
> i seem to attract cats since i'm pregnant! we've had a gray stray at our door in early pregnancy...the past couple of days it's another neighbourhood cat meowing at our door (never seen it before, never fed it before...)... it's doing my head in.
> 
> our own cat has been quite scared lately, from the fireworks.
> we have a few ppl in our street who think it's appropriate to have things explode the day before new year's eve, new year's eve (10pm) and new year (5pm)...ugh honestly! then i find a big puddle of strong smelling fear-pee on the floor when we get home again, poor kittehClick to expand...
> 
> awwwww poor kitty i hope they stop soon they like to do same thing here too which my dog isnt scared off but barks to high heaven wen she hears them lol
> 
> so hun have u not had ur scan to find out sex yet?? are u still planning too???
> 
> we decided to have one done in end couldnt resist it and i want to buy clothes one colour or another lol so we got a gender 4D scan tomorrow morning so excited coz this time i WILL find out, its private and they wont fob me off coz im paying for it lol xxxClick to expand...

normally my next scan was coming tuesday, but OH is on call all week so i have to make a new apointment for the week after.
they were closed the week between christmas and new year so couldn't call (i tried!! lol).
first thing on my to-do list tomorrow :happydance: no way we're not finding out! haha


good luck at your scan today!!! i can't wait for the results!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 32 weeks *eclipse*!!! 
happy 30 weeks *Susan*!!! 
happy 29 weeks *Erin*!!! 
happy 27 weeks *Jamie*!!! 
happy 26 weeks *Siobhan*!!! 
happy 21 weeks *Sam* and *myself*!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh snap, you haven't posted here yet patsy, lol... i'll let you do the honours and then change your ticker


----------



## Charliemarina

hey ladies welll...... its a GIRL :) so happy will post piccys later once uploaded im so happy :dance: :pink:


----------



## Beadette

Congrats on team pink Charlie! xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

congrats again on your little giiiiirl!!! whiiii


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Patsy hun! :pink: xxxxx


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats on team :pink: charlie x


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: to team :pink: Charlie! Congratulations.


----------



## tinybutterfly

i just searched all members who haven't mentionned what they're having yet
and found out the ratio is now 50-50 boys to girls! exciiiiting!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Happy New Year ladies hope you all had a lovely time whatever you got up to. It was all quite tame for me but wasn't that bothered as this is the year we will meet our babies :happydance:

Congratulations on a girl Patsy :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Congrats on team pink Patsy xxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i called my gyn office to change my apointment.
first thing they tell me is that he's booked 'till april.... eh, xcuse me, i've been through IVF with you guys, i KNOW you have open spaces at any time within the next 3 days, don't try to fool me. since i wasn't gonna settle for just another doc they magically found somebody who cancelled next week tuesday, hooray! lol


----------



## Rainbowpea

hey girls glad everyone seems to be doing well! belated happy new year! xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy new year to you too!!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 32 weeks *Joanne* & *Leah*!!!
happy 31 weeks *Lianne*!!!
happy 30 weeks *Gemma*!!!
happy 27 weeks *Lea*!!! 
happy 25 weeks *momto4girls*!!! 
happy 19 weeks *xshell79*!!!


----------



## Charliemarina

morning girls, well i have my 4D scan pics for u all of our baby GIRL :cloud9: iv also put in her potty shot which as u can see she is very obviously a girl, the tech was 100% on that also :) so here she is at 23+3, soooo happy with pics :)
now time for a sig update i think :haha:
 



Attached Files:







baby 4d scan 23+3 006.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 8









baby 4d scan 23+3 007.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 8









baby 4d scan 23+3 008.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 8









baby 4d scan 23+3 009.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Minimin

Congrats again Charliemarina! What a cutie you have there! She looks gorgeous!


----------



## Charliemarina

i also forgot to add that she weighs 1lb 6oz already!!! so on the larger side like all my kids have been :)


----------



## Bittersweet

happy belated new year ladies!:D


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy new year hunni (((hugs)))


----------



## mislaww

Belated happy new year ladies! I'm back home after a long trip back to my hometown over christmas.

Glad they changed your appt, tb - how silly.

Great pics, Charliemarina! She's lovely.


----------



## tinybutterfly

good! you're back, i missed cat threads
how is little lilly?


----------



## tinybutterfly

lol, pic from 20 weeks pregnant... a ilttle different than the classic pregnant shoot bahahaha

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/alaamy.jpg


----------



## hoping:)

love the pic TB:thumbup: I can't wait to find out which team you're on next week!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Thats a fab picture TB :thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankyou!
i swear, if i'm team blue my boy is going to kill me over all the pinkness in those pictures hahaha.


not a good morning. been up around 5am bc i was starving and the cat was scratching a door. he was insanely happy when i got downstairs. bc he kept sniffing at that door and then scratch it i put a towel between it too (the benefits of old doors) and that seemed to please him (wtf?), he purred loudly and then came upstairs with me again... weird weird cat, really.
anyway, now one of the neighbours is doing god knows what with an electrical saw, i'm not pleased! let me sleep, grrrr


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 33 weeks *Rainbowpea*!!!
happy 29 weeks *Christina*!!!
happy 28 weeks *Deb*!!!
happy 25 weeks *Ru* & *Meredith*!!! 
happy 24 weeks *Cesca*!!! *Happy Vday*!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

V day.....I can't believe it!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

time has gone fast all of a sudden ey? 

i had that around christmas, i was 20 weeks then, was like "wtf, i'm 20 weeks...halfway through! halfway through??? omg we have so much left to dooo!" lol


----------



## vickyd

What a cool photo Tiny! Wow you look so thin and pretty....sigh.....i looked like a tanker at 20 weeks!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

i had a MW appointment 2day. everything is great.

baby is head down :) but not engaged yet. measuring 30weeks so only 1 week behind.

happy happy happy :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

great news lianne!!!



vickyd said:


> What a cool photo Tiny! Wow you look so thin and pretty....sigh.....i looked like a tanker at 20 weeks!!!

anyone who's pregnant looks hot imo! no matter the size, besides, the right angle can do alot.
it's bc of the way i carry baby i think, it's all in the front and baby is still pretty low!
i wore my corset too that day and it looks fine from the front but don't turn me sideways hahahaha (or look at the back bc that was very unorthodox haha)


----------



## Bittersweet

Great news loan. Poargh Tibs how hot are you in that pic? Lol.xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

true milf material LOLOL


----------



## FierceAngel

I have my 20 week scan in the morning nervous ! 

BTW I'm team blue have known since 16 weeks but keeping it a secret from family xx

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck for ur scan xx


----------



## Bittersweet

Good luck for your scan hun :).xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

FierceAngel said:


> I have my 20 week scan in the morning nervous !
> 
> BTW I'm team blue have known since 16 weeks but keeping it a secret from family xx
> 
> Hope everyone is well xx

 have fun at tomorrow's scan!

and belated congrats on team blue!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 30 weeks *Posh* & *Min*!!!
happy 29 weeks *Annie*!!!
happy 25 weeks *Rebecca*!!! 
happy 24 weeks *Brandi*!!! happy V-day!!!
happy 20 weeks *Leanne* !!!


----------



## debgreasby

Back from glucose test and 28 week check. Measuring 33 weeks though so was sent for a scan. Baby is on the top line, but they aren't worried 

HC = 269mm
AC = 243mm
EFW = 1402 g .......... 3lb 1oz (eek) (avg weight for 28 weeks is 2.2 lbs)


----------



## Lianne1986

debgreasby said:


> Back from glucose test and 28 week check. Measuring 33 weeks though so was sent for a scan. Baby is on the top line, but they aren't worried
> 
> HC = 269mm
> AC = 243mm
> EFW = 1402 g .......... 3lb 1oz (eek) (avg weight for 28 weeks is 2.2 lbs)

how did the glucose test go?

my baby weighs roughly 3lb 9oz at the minute lol


----------



## tinybutterfly

wow, big baby for you Deb! does that mean it's ok if it's born on the early side then or not?
how did the glucose test go? and did you have bacon since? hahaha


----------



## braijackava

Yay for a good scan! I would love to have a big baby, all mine were so skinny.


----------



## FierceAngel

thanks for all the luck girls x all is well no sign of any abnormalties like charlies x

def still a boy! placent is low so having a scan at 32 weeks ish to see if its moved.. if it doesnt move or gets lower than will have to have a c section... 

next scan is a growth scan at 24 weeks 2nd feb when we will be viable!!! 

xx


----------



## FierceAngel

debgreasby said:


> Back from glucose test and 28 week check. Measuring 33 weeks though so was sent for a scan. Baby is on the top line, but they aren't worried
> 
> HC = 269mm
> AC = 243mm
> EFW = 1402 g .......... 3lb 1oz (eek) (avg weight for 28 weeks is 2.2 lbs)

eekk! will they induce you early if you have GD? X


----------



## debgreasby

Should hear tomorrow if there's any sign of GDD . Guess we have to wait and see, lol


----------



## Lianne1986

FierceAngel said:


> thanks for all the luck girls x all is well no sign of any abnormalties like charlies x
> 
> def still a boy! placent is low so having a scan at 32 weeks ish to see if its moved.. if it doesnt move or gets lower than will have to have a c section...
> 
> next scan is a growth scan at 24 weeks 2nd feb when we will be viable!!!
> 
> xx

glad ur scan went well. keep us update :hugs:


----------



## Chimpette

Hello Ladies,

Feeling huge today, and wondering if my stomach is gonna burst open, it feels so tight and big already, I don't know how it's going to grow any bigger with another 91/2 weeks left... haha


----------



## tinybutterfly

oooh *Leanne*, i'm so happy to read all is well! i happened to read Charlie's story again today and it got me sobbing once more, was so hoping all would be fine with your boy today, so i'm glad it is!


----------



## roonsma

debgreasby said:


> Back from glucose test and 28 week check. Measuring 33 weeks though so was sent for a scan. Baby is on the top line, but they aren't worried
> 
> HC = 269mm
> AC = 243mm
> EFW = 1402 g .......... 3lb 1oz (eek) (avg weight for 28 weeks is 2.2 lbs)

Similar to my LO's size Debs!!(at 28+5)

HC- 278.9mm(ouch)
AC- 241.6mm
FL- 57.4mm
EFW-1372g- 3lb
Didn't realise how above average the weight was, she did mention long legs and when i read results later i noticed the larger than average head!!
Great!! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

as long as the head doesn't keep growing like that, otherwise...ouch!!!

are you feeling a bit better today *susan*?


happy 32 weeks *Pippa*!!!
happy 31 weeks *Perdita*!!!
happy 25 weeks *Cheryl*!!!
happy 24 weeks *Patsy*, *Kabie*, *Swanny* & *Meow*!!! *happy Vday*!!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations on V Day *Cesca* :happydance: and also to *Brandi, Patsy, Kabie, Swanny & Meow*!!! Wow so many ladies now becoming viable :)

Glad to hear your 20 week scan went well *Fierce Angel* :thumbup:

*Debs* hope the GTT test comes back clear &#8211; I have mine on Monday and am not really looking forward to it I must admit.

Had my 29 week midwife appointment on Tuesday and all was well apart from a trace of ketones in my urine, she didn&#8217;t appear to be too concerned so I&#8217;m not letting it worry me.

I know how you feel *Chimpette* &#8211; was only saying to OH last night &#8220;how can I get any bigger&#8221; even though I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;m _that_ big when I look at pictures of other ladies who are around the same stage as me but to me this feels big and I just can&#8217;t envisage how much bigger my tummy is going to get!


----------



## babysimpson

Happy New Year to all my lovely bump buddies!!

Not had chance to catch up on everyone's adventures but hope you are all doing well. Just thought I'd pop in to say that I have been a little bit naughty and may be pregnant again even though my second set of blood results are not back yet. the first set came back normal with all levels perfect and chromosome checks were perfect so no idea why things happened. Anyway, was due aunt flo a couple of days ago and she hasn't popped in to say hello. Feeling dead on my feet, icky tummy and starting to get the same symptoms I had before. Not holding out but there may be the slightest of chances that I can join in again.

Maybe speak to you all soon ;@P


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ oooh i hope so!!!! fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

fingers crossed babyattempt x


----------



## Charliemarina

babyattempt3 said:


> Happy New Year to all my lovely bump buddies!!
> 
> Not had chance to catch up on everyone's adventures but hope you are all doing well. Just thought I'd pop in to say that I have been a little bit naughty and may be pregnant again even though my second set of blood results are not back yet. the first set came back normal with all levels perfect and chromosome checks were perfect so no idea why things happened. Anyway, was due aunt flo a couple of days ago and she hasn't popped in to say hello. Feeling dead on my feet, icky tummy and starting to get the same symptoms I had before. Not holding out but there may be the slightest of chances that I can join in again.
> 
> Maybe speak to you all soon ;@P

ooooo u must test and come bk let us know hunny ;)

GL hope its :bfp: for u hun :) xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Ooooh FXd for you BA3, let us know!

Congrats to all the viable bumps :cloud9:


----------



## tinybutterfly

*Deb*, any news on the glucose test already? or wasn't it sure you'd get the results today?


----------



## Charliemarina

i "think" quote me if im wrong on this debs babes but dont u get results same day for glucose test??? we do here in london coz if it comes back we need treatment then it can be started same day not sure if it works that way where debs is though :)

i think he FB status said everything was ok but she did have MW app at same time so maybe she just ment that not the test :) xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

well i thought that yesterday she said "tomorrow" lol


----------



## debgreasby

Morning .. well the midwife said i would hear something yesterday if there was a problem ... i didn't so i guess all is ok .. Yay!

Fx'd BA3 :)

Hope everyone is well .. bloody snowing here, again!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi girls , hope everyone is well 

i had scan yesterday and all was ok , his estimated weight is around 2lb 4oz so just about right 

next scan on the 17th feb at 34 weeks - i will be panicing then as alex was born at 35 weeks !! eeek


----------



## tinybutterfly

for my friday girls!!!

happy 32 weeks *Lisa*!!!
happy 31 weeks *Vickie* & *Juste*!!!
happy 29 weeks *Hayley*!!!
happy 28 weeks *Eve*!!!
happy 26 weeks *Neen*!!! 
happy 25 weeks *Mojo*!!! 
happy 22 weeks *Lucy*!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

debgreasby said:


> Morning .. well the midwife said i would hear something yesterday if there was a problem ... i didn't so i guess all is ok .. Yay!

yay!!!!!!!

snow? again? yay, that might come our way!!!
although i might get killed if somebody caught me saying "yay snow" out loud lol



x-Rainbow-x said:


> hi girls , hope everyone is well
> 
> i had scan yesterday and all was ok , his estimated weight is around 2lb 4oz so just about right
> 
> next scan on the 17th feb at 34 weeks - i will be panicing then as alex was born at 35 weeks !! eeek

hi rainbow!
am i right in thinking you're new to the group?
if not, i'm just very good at looking over your ticker atm but i'll find it eventually

very happy to hear your baby boy is doing great!
i understand the panic, were there signs of alex being born early? 
meaning, will they be able to tell at 34 weeks if the same might happen?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i changed my user name im Lea (pinksnowball)

my waters went with alex at 34 weeks in the middle of the night :shock:


----------



## tinybutterfly

lol, i thought that might be it!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

yay it's saturday!!!

bumb-b-days!
happy 31 weeks *Heather* & *Janine* & *Roonsma*!!!
happy 30 weeks *Shazza* & *Vicky* & *Frankee*!!!
happy 29 weeks *Marnie*!!!
happy 28 weeks *Kayleigh*!!!
happy 27 weeks *Gabby*!!! 
happy 26 weeks *Lightweight*!!! 
happy 21 weeks *Clo*!!!


----------



## babysimpson

Thanks for support girls and the crossing fingers. Petrified to test and got reasons why. Tests due back any time now but they reckon it will be all clear. I have my own conclusions which may be wrong and you're welcome to disagree.

If all is clear then the problem has to be me. As soon as I found out I made big changes to protect baby. Maybe I changed too much too quickly and instead of helping I exposed my body to too much too soon and it couldn't cope. My body used to things like coffee, meat, fatty foods as well as the good stuff but suddenly it was good stuff only, no junk and pumped with vitamins. This sudden change might have upset things enough to cause harm?

I don't want to test, get a bfp, celebrate and start going into protection mode with vitamins etc then lose again 2weeks later. By waiting til I've missed 2 cycles I can get past the dreaded 8week Mark. I can't start panicing as I don't know if I'm pregnant so my baby (hopefully there) can settle in nicely and get strong enough to survive without me forcing my body into changing from what it's used to getting supplied with. Hope someone can see my sense of things?

I do have questions with things and hope to get your comments. I know you lot a little more than in other threads and I know I can get straight answers instead if being told it's all pregnancy when it might not be. Want to know if there can be anything else causing the following or if my dream is coming true.

Bloated tummy
Firmer tummy - was flabby due to extra weight and recently lose skin as I have been losing the weight. Doesn't feel like it's the exercise firming it as only got firmer the last week and not been exercising since before Xmas as classes finished.
Very gassy - don't drink fizzy juice etc but can't stop.
Veiny boobs - since twins this normally indicates AF coming in a day or two but no sign.
Increased hunger - have not been eating as much due to increase water and exercising but since Xmas I can't get satisfied for more than 2 hours.
Dry skin - no amount of cream helps
Spotty - not had this problem so bad such puberty
Flushes - cheeks rosy and can go hot to cold and back in seconds
Tummy flutters - may be due to gas etc
Short bursts of twinges in abdomen left hand side. Nothing sore but can feel them and same in back. Lasts only a second or two then fine for hours. Nothing like AF cramps which I should be getting by now even if it was late
Mood swings - instead of being really moody, I'm surprisingly content and happy with only short bursts which last a minute or so (I'm a red head and normally get rattled very easily especially around AF)
Frequent toilet trips

I'm hoping they are all signs but can they be something else? Any comments on what I've written is welcomed no matter what they are and sorry for long post!


----------



## Beadette

babyattempt3 said:


> Thanks for support girls and the crossing fingers. Petrified to test and got reasons why. Tests due back any time now but they reckon it will be all clear. I have my own conclusions which may be wrong and you're welcome to disagree.
> 
> If all is clear then the problem has to be me. As soon as I found out I made big changes to protect baby. Maybe I changed too much too quickly and instead of helping I exposed my body to too much too soon and it couldn't cope. My body used to things like coffee, meat, fatty foods as well as the good stuff but suddenly it was good stuff only, no junk and pumped with vitamins. This sudden change might have upset things enough to cause harm?

:hugs:

I completely understand you wanting to find reasons for your losses but chances are hun that there will be nothing wrong and NOTHING you did or didn't do caused those losses. Changing bad habits such as starting to eat healthy and starting vitamins will not have shocked your body babe and made you lose your bubs. Please stop thinking that it's anything you could have controlled.

I lost 2 babies last year and am now pregnant again. Before my BFP's and even when TTC I drank alcohol regularly, smoked heavily and ate fatty foods. Upon getting my BFP's I stopped the fags and booze (still ate some unhealthy food though) straight away. I didn't do anything differently the 2 times I lost than what I did this time.

What a lot of losses sadly come down to hun is shit horrible luck (obviously some women do have tests and they find out something is missing or deficient and can fix it). After all it takes a lot to make a baby - 2 cells becoming a baby is a miracle and there's a lot that can go wrong. It's just awful that so many of us have to go through a loss at all - never mind more than one. It's so unfair but its nothing you did hun - be safe in the knowledge of that at least! You changed to habits to give your baby a better start - this will not have had a detrimental effect.

Big hugs and MASSIVE luck that this is your time hun! :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

i have to agree with beadette hun.

if ur test results come back clear then i do think its just down to bad luck. i hate sayin tht cuz even now i still try and think of how or why i had a mmc.

i really hope this is a sticky :bfp: for u. those syptoms sound very positive xx


----------



## Tulip

^^ What Neen said babes. Treating your body better will not have hurt your babies. Your symptoms sound strong - I'd suggest testing, so that you know. If you decide to make changes to your lifestyle as a result you can do it gradually :flower: Thinking of you xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i don't think i can add to what Need already said.
other than that i do understand you feel the need to find some explanation as to why things happened.
my mc was an ectopic, i keep wondering if we would have had a mc without my blocked tubes too or if it would have been a regular mc then, if me being ill in that 2ww contributed to anything, if.... 

change in diet for the better is good, but it doesn't have to be dramatic change in the beginning, baby doesn't take that much from you anyway. :)
we happened to be on holiday in our 2ww that our baby stuck, we went from typical belgian food to very traditional greek kitchen, quite a change too


----------



## babysimpson

Thanks for advice girls. Turns out I'm just late as it's came on this morning with no warning. Had started feeling sick and was up three times last night to the loo so seems it is probably a small infection. Cold weather wouldn't have helped things.


----------



## Beadette

I'm sorry BA3 xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

(((hugs)))


----------



## Lianne1986

:hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i had to rush out to join my parents for a walk at the sea shore
so bit late with the daily congrats

happy 33 weeks *eclipse*!!! 
happy 31 weeks *Susan*!!! 
happy 30 weeks *Erin*!!! 
happy 28 weeks *Jamie*!!! 
happy 27 weeks *Siobhan*!!! 
happy 22 weeks *Sam* and *myself*!!!


----------



## babysimpson

No need to say sorry. It will happen when it's suppose to. I'm just letting my body get on with things.

Hope everyone steaming ahead.


----------



## tinybutterfly

ceeeelebration time com'on !!!

happy 33 weeks *Joanne* & *Leah*!!!
happy 32 weeks *Lianne*!!!
happy 31 weeks *Gemma*!!!
happy 28 weeks *Lea*!!! 
happy 26 weeks *momto4girls*!!! 
happy 20 weeks *xshell79*!!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sorry to hear the :witch: has arrived BA3. Try not to stress too much hun, making small changes to your eating and general lifestyle shouldn't really have any effect other than a positive one on your health.

We really hope to see you back here again soon :hugs:

Had my GTT test today, not heard anything yet but they seemed to think I would pass. My fasting blood sugar was 3.6 and then when they retook it after the glucose drink two hours later it was 3.1 and the midwife said that gave the indication that my body is dealing with sugar in the correct way so fingers crossed :) Am just waiting for them to ring and let me know for sure.

Consultant appointment on Weds morning, not really sure why I have another one I presume it's just a general check up to see how I'm doing - at least I know I'm getting seen regularly I suppose :wacko:

Bubs seems to be moving so much at the moment and is really, really active. We got the crib set up at the weekend and tried our car seat in the car for the first time. It's all starting to feel very real now :)


----------



## Lianne1986

32 weeks 2day :happydance:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sorry to hear the :witch: has arrived BA3. Try not to stress too much hun, making small changes to your eating and general lifestyle shouldn't really have any effect other than a positive one on your health.

We really hope to see you back here again soon :hugs:

Had my GTT test today, not heard anything yet but they seemed to think I would pass. My fasting blood sugar was 3.6 and then when they retook it after the glucose drink two hours later it was 3.1 and the midwife said that gave the indication that my body is dealing with sugar in the correct way so fingers crossed :) Am just waiting for them to ring and let me know for sure.

Consultant appointment on Weds morning, not really sure why I have another one I presume it's just a general check up to see how I'm doing - at least I know I'm getting seen regularly I suppose :wacko:

Bubs seems to be moving so much at the moment and is really, really active. We got the crib set up at the weekend and tried our car seat in the car for the first time. It's all starting to feel very real now :)


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Saw my consultant today and they have booked me in for another scan on the 21st Feb as Im measuring 2 weeks ahead, i think baby is just tall like my 1st boy.


----------



## EpdTTC

Hi girls, had a scan today and baby girl is measuring just a few days ahead and weighs about 3lb 8oz so far. Here are two 3D pics of her face, in the one she has her arm up to her face and it looks like her cheek is resting on her hand, in the other one, the placenta is on either side of her face but you can make out her eye, nose, lips, and chin. I'm not sure if you will be able to make it out if you don't know what you're looking for...but I'm in love!
 



Attached Files:







SNC00753.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 4









SNC00755.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## debgreasby

Gorgeous scan Epd.

29 weeks today............. 11 to go........... whooooooooooooop!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i can seeeee, gorgeous!!!


today's congrats!
happy 34 weeks *Rainbowpea*!!!
happy 30 weeks *Christina*!!!
happy 29 weeks *Deb*!!!
happy 26 weeks *Ru* & *Meredith*!!! 
happy 25 weeks *Cesca*!!! 



pffff and i'm annoyed at the trimester sections here, lol
i feel like i've read all the important ones already and it's always the same idiotic ones returning


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im feeling a bit emotional today !!

its Phoebes birthday soon :cry: she will be 4

people have been saying about this baby being another boy and how it would of been nice to have another girl

i secretly think im glad its not a girl as im honestly not sure how i would cope , it took me a long time to get used to little girls after losing phoebe , even now i look at little girls roughly her age and think she would of been this big and look at alex thinking how alike they were going to be

sorry to blabber hormones in overdrive today i think !!


----------



## tinybutterfly

how could this time not be hard for you, of course you're going to compare and
think of the "what if..." situations, it's only natural.
let it all out and talk about it as much as you need to, we're here to listen
(((hugs)))


----------



## babysimpson

Hiya girls - love the 3D scan. My mate sent me her 3D scans then sent baby pics and it's great to see them properly!!

Well the witch is very light and still feeling crap but I'm just taking it as it comes. The only annoying thing is being so tired all the time. Not able to get work done as all I want to do is sleep.


----------



## tinybutterfly

had my 20w scan today (at 22+2 but ok lol)
everything looks good!

femur length measures right 22+2
head (BPD-B) 21+5
AC(A) 20+1

but aparently that's not a cause for concern, good to know
total length is approx 30cm (holy cow!!!) and baby weighs 300g (2/3 of a pound)

as for team pink or blue.... still yellow!
we have a stubborn little baby, the legs were crossed AGAIN so we couldn't see.
very annoying, it was moving in the waiting room, it kicked the ultrasound machine and then laid still the rest of the time, not moving again untill we got back into the car, tssss


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Just seen this thread on 3rd Tri

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/507019-prayers-lianne1986-ladies-please.html

Fingers crossed for Lianne that it's nothing serious :hugs:


----------



## braijackava

Oh thinking of Lianne...
I went to the doctor today and my BP is still good. But she told me with my history my chances of getting preeclampsia are 95%. So she said plan on being induced at 37 weeks. That would be March 1st! Eeeek that seems so close! Have to do a 24 hour urine starting tomorrow, which doesnt sound fun.....but at least baby is doing good!


----------



## Tulip

Lots of love Lianne, hope bubba is safe xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

braijackava said:


> Oh thinking of Lianne...
> I went to the doctor today and my BP is still good. But she told me with my history my chances of getting preeclampsia are 95%. So she said plan on being induced at 37 weeks. That would be March 1st! Eeeek that seems so close! Have to do a 24 hour urine starting tomorrow, which doesnt sound fun.....but at least baby is doing good!

 is that the thing where you have to collect all your pee from a whole day?

omg, march 1, that's so closeby all of a sudden!!!


----------



## mommy2be2011x

How's everyone doinG???!! Our babies are coming soon!!!!!


----------



## braijackava

Yeah i have to collect my pee for 24 hours and store it in the fridge. Pretty gross!


----------



## babysimpson

Just seen post about Lianne and that all is ok thankfully. Some of you girls just aren't getting it easy but it will be all worth it in the end xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

hello girls. i have updated the thread in 3rd tri. everything is fine now xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm sooo happy to read that!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

congrats of the day!

happy 31 weeks *Posh* & *Min*!!!
happy 30 weeks *Annie*!!!
happy 26 weeks *Rebecca*!!! 
happy 25 weeks *Brandi*!!! 
happy 21 weeks *Leanne* !!!


----------



## hb1

I've posted on the winter thread too but just wondering if anyone has heard from Vickie? She was in hospital at New Year but haven't heard much since?

Many thanks Spring Mummies :flower:

hx


----------



## tinybutterfly

vickie is still at the hospital unfortunatly, she's gonna beg the doc to be allowed to come home today, so it's wait and see ...and hope she can!


----------



## hb1

FXD - she must be going stir crazy in there!! Thanks TB :)

hx


----------



## Lianne1986

hope u get home soon vickie x


----------



## tinybutterfly

she gets to go home friday!!!! yeppie!!!
they think she'll be back after the weekend then, but vickie is obviously aiming to stay home longer than that! :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 33 weeks *Pippa*!!!
happy 32 weeks *Perdita*!!!
happy 25 weeks *Patsy*, *Kabie*, *Swanny* & *Meow*!!! 
happy 26 weeks *Cheryl*!!!



visiting my ittybitties in day care this afternoon, can't wait!!!


----------



## vickyd

Vickie hope you dont have to go back for a while hun!

I have a routine scan at 6.30 pm and ive officially started maternity leave! However im typing this at work soooo.....hahaha!!


----------



## Perdita

Hello folks, well, that's the 32 week growth scan done and in line with his growth so far he's now measuring at 33+5!! Think it's a good idea I'm being induced early as don't think I would be able to cope with pushing out a 10lb plus baby! But all is well and definitely still a boy - he couldn't wait to show off his bits to the midwife doing the scan and kept rolling over to 'present'!! Only 5 weeks today till the induction - maternity leave starts monday morning (my last shift finishes at 8am), thinking should maybe do something about getting a cot or at least a moses basket!!
xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Dont really get on much anymore ladies since moving, just poping in to say i hope your all doing ok :) and keeping well :flower: x


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 33 weeks *Lisa*!!!
happy 32 weeks *Vickie* & *Juste*!!!
happy 30 weeks *Hayley*!!!
happy 29 weeks *Eve*!!!
happy 27 weeks *Neen*!!! 
happy 26 weeks *Mojo*!!! 
happy 23 weeks *Lucy*!!!


and fingers crossed nothing happens so Vickie can come home today!!!


----------



## Beadette

Hope Vickie is ok and home very soon xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Thanks for those who asked after me

I went away to my Dads for Christmas and on the 29th I started having bleeding and pains so was readmitted to the hospital

This time it didn't settle so quickly so I have been in from then till now. 16 LONG days.

Basically they have just been monitoring me and giving me pain relief. One night it was really bad and I had to go to Delivery suite so they could monitor me constantly and give me pethadine.

I had a scan done a couple of days after I went in which showed her to be 3lb 4.

Yesterday they did another scan which showed that her fluid is now subsstantially reduced to what it was 2 weeks ago.

Then the AFI (amniotic fluid index) was 12.9 and now it is 8.

Obviously that is a large drop in a small time. With Jessica they scanned me just before 34 weeks and saw it was 9, when they scanned the next week it was 4 and they induced.

So obviously I am a bit worried this is going the same way.

I have to go back to the hospital on Wednesday morning to have an indepth scan to check fluid but also the blood floor etc through the cord and placenta since fluid disapppearing like that can be a sign that the placenta isn't working so well.

That is at 9:30, then at 12:30 I have to go to day assessment for a trace (nothing like hanging around for a few hours hey?) and then wait another couple of hours for the consultant to tell me how things are and what they are going to do.

Normally fluid levels come back up even when they have been low so that's what I am hoping for but obviously not what happened in my experience last time.

She now weighs 3lb 14oz and I got a very cute picture of her looking directly at the screen.

So now I want to get my hospital bags packed so that if she does have to come sooner than planned that is all ready.

Oh and I had a show last week too so was a bit worried but seems that it's not come to anything.


----------



## roonsma

Oh Vickie you're really going through it. It sounds as though they're looking after you well. Big hugs hun, lets hope she stays put for as long as she can xx

:hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Oh Vickie- sorry you are going through this. As roonsma said though, sounds like they are keeping a close eye on you so that is good.
I hope she stays tucked away for a bit longer!
Minimin


----------



## braijackava

Thinking of you vickie, hope they help you stay preggo for as long as possible.


----------



## Chimpette

Thinking of you Vickie, and hoping everything goes well for you.

I've just been reading the stories and saw on roomsa's ticker that it's only 56 days for us to go... how very VERY exciting...!

Still doesnt' seem real, although I can feel fatty moving around alot, I just can't believe it...! woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## Lianne1986

i hope things go ok for u vickie xxx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Glad they have let you home Vickie - hope everything goes well for you on Wednesday :hugs:

Chimpette - I can't believe the first PAL Spring babies are now only just over a month away !


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ me neither! i can't wait to meet them all though!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 32 weeks *Heather* & *Janine* & *Roonsma*!!!
happy 31 weeks *Shazza* & *Vicky* & *Frankee*!!!
happy 30 weeks *Marnie*!!!
happy 29 weeks *Kayleigh*!!!
happy 28 weeks *Gabby*!!! 
happy 27 weeks *Lightweight*!!! 
happy 22 weeks *Clo*!!!


----------



## roonsma

Chimpette said:


> Thinking of you Vickie, and hoping everything goes well for you.
> 
> I've just been reading the stories and saw on roomsa's ticker that it's only 56 days for us to go... how very VERY exciting...!
> 
> Still doesnt' seem real, although I can feel fatty moving around alot, I just can't believe it...! woohoo! :happydance:

AAAARRRRGGGHHH! When you say 56 days thats so soon!! So much to do!! Is anyone else totally not ready to to have a baby yet?!! xx:dohh:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i have alot more weeks to go but i do feel like that
more like "omg what have i gotten myself into? i can't believe i planned this" lol 


on the bright side: yesterday baby was wriggling again and i felt... a foot! very sure of it, freaked me out lol

on the down side: this is embarassing... why oh why can't i reach the big O anymore, grrrrr, frustrating, even if i have sex dreams i can't climax in those either lol. it used to be sooo easy for me and now, booo :p


----------



## braijackava

I am soooo not ready, and my doctor told me i will most likely be induced at 37 weeks. That's 45 days!


----------



## Perdita

braijackava said:


> I am soooo not ready, and my doctor told me i will most likely be induced at 37 weeks. That's 45 days!

Tell me about it! I'm being induced at 37 weeks and that's only 33 days away - not even got a crib yet!! But it will be fine, that's what the internet and maternity leave is for!
xx


----------



## eclipse_xo

Hello ladies!!!
I havnt been on BNB in foreverr... Feels like I missed out on so much!! I hope your all well and having healthy pregnancies. Was told a while ago I have low blood sugar and am on iron supplements, but other than that everything is fine with me and baby. I see some of you talking about how many days you have left.... A month and a half for me, seems like everything went by so quickly and its going to be over soon. I'm guna miss all the kicks and even hiccups. But I can't wait to hold my little princess :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 34 weeks *eclipse*!!! 
happy 32 weeks *Susan*!!! 
happy 31 weeks *Erin*!!! 
happy 29 weeks *Jamie*!!! 
happy 28 weeks *Siobhan*!!! 
happy 23 weeks *Sam* and *myself*!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

my head feels like it's going to explode
i barely slept, somebody was throwing a party in my tummy
must try and make a new ID picture, i refuse to pay money for crap pictures,
i'll make them myself in photoshop, how hard can it be... ahum...riiight? lol


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 34 weeks *Joanne* & *Leah*!!!
happy 33 weeks *Lianne*!!!
happy 32 weeks *Gemma*!!!
happy 29 weeks *Lea*!!! 
happy 27 weeks *momto4girls*!!! 
happy 21 weeks *xshell79*!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

yay im another week further, im the most pregnant ive eva been & it feels great x


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh my, what a milestone then today! celebrate well!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Perdita said:


> braijackava said:
> 
> 
> I am soooo not ready, and my doctor told me i will most likely be induced at 37 weeks. That's 45 days!
> 
> Tell me about it! I'm being induced at 37 weeks and that's only 33 days away - not even got a crib yet!! But it will be fine, that's what the internet and maternity leave is for!
> xxClick to expand...

You think that's scary? If things don't go well on Wednesday then I could have mine this week. I am not ready lol


----------



## Lianne1986

i hope everything goes well on weds x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Lianne1986 said:


> i hope everything goes well on weds x

Thanks hun. I hope I didn't sound like I was putting down anyone elses fears for how close it is now. I am just panicking a bit lol x


----------



## Lianne1986

Vickieh1981 said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> i hope everything goes well on weds x
> 
> Thanks hun. I hope I didn't sound like I was putting down anyone elses fears for how close it is now. I am just panicking a bit lol xClick to expand...

it didnt sound like tht at all hun. u have been thru so much. it must be so gard for u hun. :hugs: i really hope baby stays put for a while longer 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh Vickie, i hope she stays put! didn't even realise she could actually be coming already wow.
but at that point, it'll be safer for her outside the womb than in it i suppose?


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 35 weeks *Rainbowpea*!!!
happy 31 weeks *Christina*!!!
happy 30 weeks *Deb*!!!
happy 27 weeks *Ru* & *Meredith*!!! 
happy 26 weeks *Cesca*!!!


----------



## babysimpson

Good luck and fx'd for weds. Hope she stays put for as long as possible.


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm having mild cramps, like period pain, but it doesn't hurt... no that's not quite right.
it feel something like between pain and pulling the muscles, if that makes sense.
would these be the braxton hicks? or just some more stretching? pfff confusing!


----------



## FierceAngel

thinking of you vickie xx

saw mw today going for the dreaded gtt on thursday as im showing classic signs of GD :( 

hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Hi Vickie, i've been thinking of you :) I hope little girly stays put for a bit longer and that everything goes well on weds xx


----------



## braijackava

So i had to do a 24 hour urine test last week, you have to save your pee for 24 hours then bring it to the doctor. They had me do it so they would have a baseline on the amount of protein in my urine for when my BP gets high. I never heard back so i figured no news was good news. I found out today they didn't have my new phone number, they had my sons which used to be mine. They had left like 3 messages. The first said they had my test results and the doctor has some recommendations for me. The second said that my protein was elevated, but not to the preeclamptic level yet and they would talk to me at my appt. I don't know which one they left first, so i guess i will need to call them tomorrow. I wonder if this means the high BP is just around the corner, or if it simply means I normally spill more protein in my urine if thats possible? They took my blood too, but didnt say anything about those results. I think that one had something to do with my liver function. Either way it is all getting really real and scary now.....


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Hello!

Coffeebean girl and I celebrated week 27 by fasting for longer than necessary (I forgot about my morning glucose test and gorged myself on apples at 1 in the morning - oops), drinking the Nasty Orange Fizz and then spending hours waiting and being poked... waiting and being poked... excellent times indeed. Then had to run-waddle like a mad penguin up a hill to my son's school to pick him up. Whew. Next week I think I'll just go buy myself a cupcake instead.

Still catching up on recent stuff here... hearts to all. :hugs:


----------



## Chimpette

Hello everyone,

Well my GTT is normal which is excellent news as with my son I had Gestational diabetes and they said there was a 90% chance of getting it again, so thumbs up for not having it.

I've also put on a bump picture of 28 & 32 weeks, I can't believe time is going so fast and we only have 8 weeks left to meeting our little monster... crazy stuff...!

Hope everyone is ok and well.
 



Attached Files:







28-32 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babysimpson

Fab pics Chimpette - really cooking there


----------



## tinybutterfly

no tantrum this week? hahaha

hooray for good results!!!


*ru*, when will you know the results?


----------



## Chimpette

tinybutterfly said:


> no tantrum this week? hahaha
> 
> hooray for good results!!!
> 
> 
> *ru*, when will you know the results?

Haha, no, I managed to take it at the weekend, when monster was in bed.. LOL


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

tinybutterfly said:


> *ru*, when will you know the results?

MMMn... soon I hope, a day or so? 

I got a call this morning from the EMMA Clinic (EMMA: Evaluating Maternal Markers Acquired) which sees woman with a risk for pre-eclampsia or IUGR. I gather they have rather strict regulations for who they see. My 'marker' was having higher than usual HCG levels a while back, so I'm hoping the fact that they want to see me isn't... Bad, that my doctor is just being extra careful. Hard to be chill though when high risk specialists want to see you. :(

I have a diagnostic ultrasound this Friday and a clinic meeting with a specialist on Monday... so it's happening quickly. I'm trying to iron everything out, have SO take these days off (they won't be happy about it this last minute, it's irritating - a lot of the other guys at his work have been taking time off to screw the pooch lately so they're behind and need everyone there -- he never takes days off and this is something IMPORTANT) and juggle the little mister who has a professional day. The up side is that I'll be able to iron everything out with hospital registration and re-familiarize myself with the place - it's been 5 years.

Crossing fingers everything's fine - I feel good, just pooped. I can't believe 3rd tri is so close... 
Hope all is well in your womby world? X


----------



## braijackava

Got a call back from doctor today. I guess my 24 hr urine test results weren't great. I wasn't really expecting that since my BP is still fairly good. So they want me to come in tomorrow for some reason to see the doctor. I don't know what they will do or say so wish me luck.


----------



## tinybutterfly

good luck today!!!



~BumpyRide~ said:


> I feel good, just pooped.

LOL
so true, so true bahahaha

hope the specialists are just being careful, i would be so annoyed if they didn't tell me anything beforehand, like WHY i have to go.


my friend who has to give birth late june, early july has already picked out her cards to announce the birth, sigh... and i still have to wait for the gender to make the card i want, one design i have in mind is very girly, the other bit boyish.
i want to go pick out stuff tooooo!


----------



## tinybutterfly

because i don't think i did this yesterday! bad me!!!!
happy 32 weeks *Posh* & *Min*!!!
happy 31 weeks *Annie*!!!
happy 27 weeks *Rebecca*!!! 
happy 26 weeks *Brandi*!!! 
happy 22 weeks *Leanne* !!! 

and today's lucky ppl who can add another week!
happy 34 weeks *Pippa*!!!
happy 33 weeks *Perdita*!!!
happy 26 weeks *Patsy*, *Kabie*, *Swanny* & *Meow*!!! 
happy 27 weeks *Cheryl*!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> i'm having mild cramps, like period pain, but it doesn't hurt... no that's not quite right.
> it feel something like between pain and pulling the muscles, if that makes sense.
> would these be the braxton hicks? or just some more stretching? pfff confusing!

 Maybe ligament pains hun?



FierceAngel said:


> thinking of you vickie xx
> 
> saw mw today going for the dreaded gtt on thursday as im showing classic signs of GD :(
> 
> hope everyone is ok xx

I hope that it's not GD.



~BumpyRide~ said:


> Hello!
> 
> Coffeebean girl and I celebrated week 27 by fasting for longer than necessary (I forgot about my morning glucose test and gorged myself on apples at 1 in the morning - oops), drinking the Nasty Orange Fizz and then spending hours waiting and being poked... waiting and being poked... excellent times indeed. Then had to run-waddle like a mad penguin up a hill to my son's school to pick him up. Whew. Next week I think I'll just go buy myself a cupcake instead.
> 
> Still catching up on recent stuff here... hearts to all. :hugs:

That made me laugh - a mad penguin.



Chimpette said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Well my GTT is normal which is excellent news as with my son I had Gestational diabetes and they said there was a 90% chance of getting it again, so thumbs up for not having it.
> 
> I've also put on a bump picture of 28 & 32 weeks, I can't believe time is going so fast and we only have 8 weeks left to meeting our little monster... crazy stuff...!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and well.

Wooohooo great news. Looking good too

I had my scan yesterday. The levels haven't dropped anymore so although they remain reduced it is not enough to have to deliver today which is a huge relief.

The growth has tailed off a bit - she only gained 3ounces in a week and dropped from the 40th to 20th centile mark but they said she looked healthy wriggling around and there was a lot of practise breathing which is a great sign.

I have to go and see my consultant on Tuesday for a definite induction date which is likely to be the 8th Feb but she needs to check the diary for how busy they are.

It was a hugely busy day and I feel knackered now lol. I have my reflexology woman coming round tonight to see if she can help me with the spd pain so looking forward to that as she was great in my pg with Maff.

Oh and I got to hold teeny tiny twins that the girl I was in with last week had. I forgot how small they are.


----------



## Lianne1986

hey vickie, im glad they didnt have deliver her yesturday. how many weeks will u be on the 8th feb x


----------



## braijackava

So the doctor appt went totally fine. The guy I saw actually looked at me like why are you here? I dont know why the nurse wouldnt let me go to my normal appt next tuesday? BP is still in the normal range, though they said it is the highest it had been for me. They said just watch for symptoms and come back in a week and a half. Very relieved. Now to go clean the house up since my kids will be home soon and the hubby is coming home from being out of town for a week tonight!


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ what a scare for nothing! poor you!


happy 34 weeks *Lisa*!!!
happy 33 weeks *Vickie* & *Juste*!!!
happy 31 weeks *Hayley*!!!
happy 30 weeks *Eve*!!!
happy 28 weeks *Neen*!!! 
happy 27 weeks *Mojo*!!! 
happy 24 weeks *Lucy*!!! *Happy Vday*!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> Maybe ligament pains hun?

oh duh! of course!!! i'm so great at missing the obvious! lol



Vickieh1981 said:

> I have to go and see my consultant on Tuesday for a definite induction date which is likely to be the 8th Feb but she needs to check the diary for how busy they are.

wow, only 2 weeks away... and the day i have my next scan! so i'll remember for sure

------------------------------
i'm overly emotional and felt like crying all morning.
the sales are ending soon and we still don't know the gender, despite FIL saying he'd arrange
anoter scan... ugh, it just bothers me, he always says he's gonna do this and that and in the end
it just doesn't get done.
if my family says they're going to arrange this or that, i get a phone call in the next few days to
say where i have to be and when etc...this just seems to drag on forever.

OH said to book a "fun echo", they are not medical but just to get a good look at your baby for
20 minutes or so, depending on the formula you choose.
although i think it's a bit pointless to do this as ours is always turning away from the machine

ugh, just not a good day... and i planned to write applications to 2 temp jobs i've seen,
both jobs that last only 2 months, would be great...february and march, then higher paid maternity leave after that, win!
but it's probably pointless to try as they don't really hire pregnant women here, but whatever, if i don't try i'll definatly don't have a change right.
i'm thinking of including a paragraph along the lines of "i'm only pregnant, not ill, i function properly and i only talk about the baby if the topic comes up, you will not have to put up with babytalk 24/7, i don't nag or complain, i can still focus on my job, on my team and the ppl i work with"
not exactly like that, a bit more eloquent lol...or not at all, i don't know yet, i hate writing applications really


----------



## Megg33k

Aww!!! I just cried looking at your sig, Tibs... Seeing Amy go from green to dark blue like that is so amazing! I know that was totally off-topic... but I couldn't help myself from noticing that she's dark blue now! :cloud9:


----------



## tinybutterfly

hehe i'm glad it doesn't go unnoticed :)
eventhough it's probably hard to figure out what is what if you're not part of the group haha. i wanted to include the names of the babies as well, but i don't have enough character space left to do that, booo


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 33 weeks Heather & Janine & Roonsma!!!
happy 32 weeks *Shazza* & *Vicky* & *Frankee*!!!
happy 31 weeks *Marnie*!!!
happy 30 weeks *Kayleigh*!!!
happy 29 weeks *Gabby*!!! 
happy 28 weeks *Lightweight*!!! 
happy 23 weeks *Clo*!!! 

today was also mini-BnB-meet *forever jealous*


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Update... our trip to the hospital to see the EMMA clinic people and get a diagnostic scan went very, very well. Apparently there had been quite a concern about my uterine arterial flow, but they got in there with the high tech machines and checked everything out thoroughly and all is perfectly well with both me and baby. 

We had a beautiful long scan, got some great pics, and the tech even let us film a little video clip for our son who couldn't make it. I have to go back on Monday to meet with them again & go over everything, answer a few additional questions, but the tech said not to worry at all, everything looks fantastic! We're also all registered, I have my blue card, and remember exactly where the Tim Hortons with the delicious chocolate Boston creams are... :happydance:

We're very relieved, and so happy to see her (re-confirmed pink flag) again. Oh, I think she has a lovely little nose... :cloud9: I hope everyone is having a beautiful, relaxing weekend. I'm off to rub a Lush massage bar on my ever-growing tummy... X ~ Ru
 



Attached Files:







27weeks.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tinybutterfly

what a cute clear picture! adorable nose idd and those little lips, aaaw *melts*

glad to read all is well! what a relief!
and yay for long scan!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 35 weeks *eclipse*!!! 
happy 33 weeks *Susan*!!! 
happy 32 weeks *Erin*!!! 
happy 30 weeks *Jamie*!!! 
happy 29 weeks *Siobhan*!!! 
happy 24 weeks *Sam* and *myself*!!! *Happy Vday*!!!


wow 35 weeks...i just can't believe how close some of you are to having a baby!!!
vickie, you take the lead though hahaha!
and i have a viable bump, omg, never though i'd see the day!


----------



## Tulip

Happy v-day Kim! :hugs: And OMG Amy! Eeeks!


----------



## roonsma

Happy V Day, TB. Congratulations Hun xx:happydance:


----------



## Beadette

Happy V day TB xxxx


----------



## babysimpson

I know it's irrelevant in this thread but take a look at my siggy. If there is any truth in it I'll be joining the autumn/winter 2011 PAL babies!!

Glad to see all is well with you all and I'm really positive that 2011 WILL be my year xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ wow with those predictions, it just HAS to be!!! i hope so!


----------



## mislaww

Hey ladies...

Sorry I've been MIA. I tried to skim through all the posts I've missed but I'm sure I've missed something. Hope you're all well, especially Vickie...

Christina and Perdita - good luck with the inductions! And moreover - good luck with getting ready 3 weeks early!

Happy V Day TB! YAY!!! We're almost all past 24 weeks now...hurray!

In strange news, our dear Pippa/Pippasdivision has been booted from Bnb - she's fine, though! I'll let you know when her baby's born!

AFM - we're fine, just fine. Nothing to report - except that we've FINALLY gotten a crib! Hurray!


----------



## Tulip

Oh dear Annie! Give Pippa my love. I'm guessing there are certain threads it's dangerous to get involved in ;)


----------



## tinybutterfly

*annie*, how's lilly??? how is she handling the baby stuff?


aw damn, poor *Pippa*! sigh...yes, sometimes it's better to bite your tongue and tie your hands together than reply.
eta: her account doesn't say "banned" though


----------



## Tulip

I'm surprised, after that last thread :shock:


----------



## tinybutterfly

me too! but it still reads "active bnb member", so unless i'm missing something...
well, good for her if she's not banned though, i hate to see the good ones go


----------



## braijackava

Happy late Vday TB!


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankyouuu!


i forgot these yesterday, i was convinced it was still sunday with OH being home and all

happy 35 weeks *Joanne* & *Leah*!!!
happy 34 weeks *Lianne*!!!
happy 33 weeks *Gemma*!!!
happy 30 weeks *Lea*!!! 
happy 28 weeks *momto4girls*!!! *kicks-counting tiiiime!
*happy 22 weeks *xshell79*!!!


todaaaaaay

happy 36 weeks *Rainbowpea*!!!
happy 32 weeks *Christina*!!!
happy 31 weeks *Deb*!!!
happy 28 weeks *Ru* & *Meredith*!!! * yay, time to start counting kicks!
*happy 27 weeks *Cesca*!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Bit late but happy vday tibs :).x


----------



## mislaww

I know she got a banned message - no surprise there! As for why it's still showing as active, i dunno! Will find out.

Tulip, Dillon's adorable! How's it going? 

TB - Lili is doing well with it all so far, thanks! She SO cute. Only problem has been the mobile. I don't even have the canopy and hanging animals up yet, just the arm, and she can't help but jump in the crib and attack it! So, no kitten in the nursery while baby's sleeping! 

What else have I missed?


----------



## debgreasby

Urgh welcome to my pity party! I am feeling very sorry for myself today! 31 weeks down, 9 to go! I am going to beg for early induction because I can't take much more!

I have to wear a tubigrip and a support belt and use crutches to walk .... i'm wearing slippers because my foot is so swollen i can't wear shoes ... i am taking medication for pain, depression, heartburn and constipation .... my back is killing so i'm constantly using a heat pack .... i can't sleep because of the pain too :-(

God I'm a miserable cow! Don't get me wrong, i'm eternally thankful for my precious baby growing inside me ,.... but i HATE being pregnant! It doesn't agree with me at all!!!!!!!!

Roll on 17th Feb when i see the consultant!

Ok, moan over!

Hope everyone else is well! xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ that's cuuuute!!!

i think you've also missed Vickie being in and out the hospital several times?
she's been home for almost 2 weeks now (i think, right?) and is getting induced february 8



happy 33 weeks *Posh* & *Min*!!!
happy 32 weeks *Annie*!!!
happy 28 weeks *Rebecca*!!! *time to start counting kicks!
*happy 27 weeks *Brandi*!!! 
happy 23 weeks *Leanne* !!! 


is that even right, start counting kicks at 28 weeks? it's something i've read on the boards recently but i'm now unsure if it's at 28 weeks, bc i could already start it, little miss/mister already has quite a predictable pattern going for a good number of weeks.


----------



## babysimpson

OMG!! I can't believe Pippa is gone. ( I don't go to all the forums, just the ones that are relevant to me so don't know what's happened. It's a real shame.

Nice to see you all chugging along. Feel really sorry for you Debs - pregnancy is meant to be enjoyable not to cripple you. Hope things get sorted out soon or at least you have a chance to put feet up whenever you can xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ that's cuuuute!!!

OMG, just for the record, that was meant for Annie, not you Deb, being so miserable, there's nothing cute about that, poor you!
is jasmine not making it too hard on you?
i hope you get your early induction, sounds like you're in agony to say the least.


----------



## Firedancer41

:hugs: Deb -saw your poor footsies photo on FB, not fun at all!!!

AFM, I cannot believe I have 30 days to go!!!!:shock: I need to get a move on so much!!!


----------



## Tulip

:hugs: Poor Deb xxx

Thanks Annie! He's a hungry monkey with the most adorable smile! xx


----------



## debgreasby

Jas is being an angel bless her ... she even helps me up off the sofa ;)


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaaaaaah, bless her!


----------



## roonsma

Hi all! :hugs:

Nothing much to add really plodding along.. Mat leave starts after next week for me, can't wait now, :hugs: Deb- sorry your feeling so crappy. 

Any recent news on Vickie? 

Love to all x


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Blissed about hitting 3rd tri yesterday - I still can't believe how quickly it's going (or how big I'm getting). :cloud9:

I spent Tuesday recuperating after a hellish night where I suddenly felt nauseous and then spent the next 4-5 hours violently ill every 20-30 minutes with a tightened up tummy and uncontrollable shakes. I felt like death, but couldn't fathom the car trip to the hospital at 4am (plus waking up a 5 year old to join us) unless absolutely necessary - I was close though. 

Things finally slowed down around 5am when I called the nurses line, who suggested I go to emergency. I called my hospital and they suggested I wait, try to replenish my fluids, and call my doctor first thing. My belly was still very hard/tight, but it was constant, unlike a contraction - and I was just so weak. When I finally spoke to the doctor she said I did the right thing, there was a horrendous stomach flu going around (her and her boys had it earlier in the week), and that a stretched out baby-tummy will feel the repercussions more. Rest, fluids, make sure baby is moving as usual. Not fun. I feel much better, but so, so wrung out & weak.

The EMMA clinic appointment was earlier in the day, when I met with a specialist for about an hour. The main marker (my higher than usual HCG levels) puts me in a low risk category for their concerns, but they can't find the results from a blood test I did at 10 weeks which could contain a second marker, which would put me at a much higher risk (for pre-eclampsia or poor baby growth). Because my blood pressure, all the bean tests, and growth & ultrasound results have been excellent, they're inclined to think all is well.

Well THAT was an overly long entry:blush: I hope everyone else is feeling well...


----------



## mislaww

Big hugs to Deb and Bumpy for your ordeals! 

And hugs to Vickie too for what sounds like a stressful situation. Good luck with the induction - that's coming up right away! And yay for your leave!

Yeah, Pip's account is showing as active, but she says she can't access it anymore. :shrug:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i barely slept, something is up with the heat, it makes an awful humming noise
and when you're trying to sleep that is ANNOYING!!! had to get up twice to fix that.
clogged nose issues...as usual
pee issue
baby is awake and kicking issue (although i do enjoy this lol)
i-can't-find-a-good-sleeping-position-issues
i'm-staaaarving-issues, ditto for thirsty
lol seriously, i'm gonna ask my OH to smack me knock-out tonight LOL


i'm going shopping with my mom in an hour, still sales, hope i find some things for baby as unisex is hard to find here


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 35 weeks *Pippa*!!!
happy 34 weeks *Perdita*!!!
happy 27 weeks *Patsy*, *Kabie*, *Swanny* & *Meow*!!! 
happy 28 weeks *Cheryl*!!! *time to start counting kicks!*

i know pippa isn't gonna read but i refuse to exclude her!


----------



## debgreasby

I feel sorry for my poor midwife having to witness my nervous breakdown!

All is well with baby , just a trace of protein in my wee, but nothing to be concerned about.

She's gonna write in my notes that she supports early induction because of my pain.... result!


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

4am, can't sleep... kicked awake from inside, clog-dance on my bladder... can't stop eating apples...


----------



## roonsma

debgreasby said:


> I feel sorry for my poor midwife having to witness my nervous breakdown!
> 
> All is well with baby , just a trace of protein in my wee, but nothing to be concerned about.
> 
> She's gonna write in my notes that she supports early induction because of my pain.... result!

That's what they're there for hun, its no fun being in pain day in day out :hugs:, i do hate to make a scene though hence the complete hysterical breakdowns when i finally let go! x



~BumpyRide~ said:


> 4am, can't sleep... kicked awake from inside, clog-dance on my bladder... can't stop eating apples...

That made me smile!


----------



## Tulip

Holy crappppp you lot are nearly all viable!!! big boy sends kisses................

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs900.ash1/180859_489131857202_711812202_6593223_1500397_n.jpg


----------



## tinybutterfly

that is suuuuuuuuuuch a pretty picture! i so love love love it!
it just makes you feel happy looking at him


----------



## EpdTTC

He is a doll!


----------



## Minimin

Tulip said:


> Holy crappppp you lot are nearly all viable!!! big boy sends kisses................
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs900.ash1/180859_489131857202_711812202_6593223_1500397_n.jpg

Adorable cutie! Makes me smile after my long long day! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tulip

I get those smiles every morning. Makes my heart melt :cloud9:


----------



## roonsma

Tulip!! OMG, Gorgeous little boy!! and OMG Gorgeous blanket!! Bootiful! :hugs:


----------



## Clo

Hey, sorry havent been on this thread for ages. Hope everyone is doing well.

Could you please change my details on the first page, my EDD was changed til 16 May and it's a yellow bump.

Thanks  xxx


----------



## Tulip

roonsma said:


> Tulip!! OMG, Gorgeous little boy!! and OMG Gorgeous blanket!! Bootiful! :hugs:

Heehee! He's not happy tonight bless him... Blanket belongs to Bella's Mamma, I took D to visit his girlfriend the other day :D


----------



## roonsma

Tulip said:


> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> Tulip!! OMG, Gorgeous little boy!! and OMG Gorgeous blanket!! Bootiful! :hugs:
> 
> Heehee! He's not happy tonight bless him... Blanket belongs to Bella's Mamma, I took D to visit his girlfriend the other day :DClick to expand...

Aww, little man! Tummy ache? My LO was always a great one for getting all wound up in the evenings, we never really got to the bottom of it, i think maybe he just grew out of it? Bigs hugs hun, i remember how tough it was :hugs:

Pass on my regards to Bellas Mama, she has great taste in blankets! :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

this whole thread gives me hope!!!


----------



## Beadette

9babiesgone said:


> this whole thread gives me hope!!!

That's good hun! Big hugs! I'm sorry for your losses xx:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!!! so much!! I can not wait to be posting in one of the pal threads!!


----------



## debgreasby

Dillon is gorgeous... i could eat him!


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ that's cuuuute!!!
> 
> i think you've also missed Vickie being in and out the hospital several times?
> she's been home for almost 2 weeks now (i think, right?) and is getting induced february 8

Unfortunately not. I have been back in for 9 days now :( Induction on the 8th at 930 am. I hope to go home before thn though. Scan today said she is 4lb 15oz and I will be 35+3



debgreasby said:


> Dillon is gorgeous... i could eat him!

Me too. soooooo cute. sorry your spd is so bad. I haveseen them induce here for spd as early as 37 weeks so fingers crossed.

What on earh did Pippa say to get banned?


----------



## Tulip

roonsma said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> Tulip!! OMG, Gorgeous little boy!! and OMG Gorgeous blanket!! Bootiful! :hugs:
> 
> Heehee! He's not happy tonight bless him... Blanket belongs to Bella's Mamma, I took D to visit his girlfriend the other day :DClick to expand...
> 
> Aww, little man! Tummy ache? My LO was always a great one for getting all wound up in the evenings, we never really got to the bottom of it, i think maybe he just grew out of it? Bigs hugs hun, i remember how tough it was :hugs:
> 
> Pass on my regards to Bellas Mama, she has great taste in blankets! :haha:Click to expand...

Constipated, poor mite. We've partially switched him to Hungry milk and it's making life hard for him tonight :(


----------



## braijackava

Oh vickie i hope everything goes as smoothly as possible for you. Have they been giving you steroids?
i just got out of hospital for some tests to check my bp. Was only there for a couple hours. They said my bp is borderline and its not a question of if i get preeclampsia but when. Now home and resting.


----------



## debgreasby

My pram is being delivered today!! :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Yay Badgermobile!!


----------



## babysimpson

Hi girls,

Just checking up on you all. I'm in the 2WW so who knows what will happen.

See too many of you suffering recently and I really hope that things settle down a little for you all. The good thing is that the waiting and worrying is nearly over and soon I will be checking up and reading about births!!

Miss being with you all but I'm going to be a Winter 2011 momma xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

babysimpson said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just checking up on you all. I'm in the 2WW so who knows what will happen.

Good luck!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mislaww

Ack! I can't believe he's smiling already Nic! Sooooo cute!

9babies...lots of hugs and PMA for you!


----------



## Vickieh1981

braijackava said:


> Oh vickie i hope everything goes as smoothly as possible for you. Have they been giving you steroids?
> i just got out of hospital for some tests to check my bp. Was only there for a couple hours. They said my bp is borderline and its not a question of if i get preeclampsia but when. Now home and resting.

Yes I had them at 27 weeks xx



debgreasby said:


> My pram is being delivered today!! :happydance:

OOoooh what did you go for?


----------



## debgreasby

I got the Red Kite Push me Uno in Midnight Black. It's a 2 in 1. Love it love it love it! Jasmine has put one of her dolls in it lol!

Hope everyone is ok :)


----------



## Minimin

:wave: hello ladies!
Hope everyone is ok. Just popping on to see how you all are :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Hiya I cannot believe how close the Spring babies now are : nearly all the winter PAL are born and now its this threads turn, gone sooooooooooo quick !!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Clo said:


> Hey, sorry havent been on this thread for ages. Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Could you please change my details on the first page, my EDD was changed til 16 May and it's a yellow bump.
> 
> Thanks  xxx

will do!!! then starting next week you'll get your congrats on the right day :)


good lord i'm so behind with that, my bad!
have no idea where my weekend went!
friday i cleaned the living room and hall way like a mad woman.
yesterday we went shopping for a new dining room (found one!) and visited friends
and today i'm dead tired still!

friday
happy 35 weeks *Lisa*!!!
happy 34 weeks *Vickie* & *Juste*!!!
happy 32 weeks *Hayley*!!!
happy 31 weeks *Eve*!!!
happy 29 weeks *Neen*!!! 
happy 28 weeks *Mojo*!!! *time to start counting kicks!
*happy 25 weeks *Lucy*!!! 

saturday
happy 34 weeks *Heather* & *Janine* & *Roonsma*!!!
happy 33 weeks *Shazza* & *Vicky* & *Frankee*!!!
happy 32 weeks *Marnie*!!!
happy 31 weeks *Kayleigh*!!!
happy 30 weeks *Gabby*!!! 
happy 29 weeks *Lightweight*!!! 
happy 24 weeks *Clo*!!! *happy Vday!!!*

sunday
happy 36 weeks *eclipse*!!! 
happy 34 weeks *Susan*!!! 
happy 33 weeks *Erin*!!! 
happy 31 weeks *Jamie*!!! 
happy 30 weeks *Siobhan*!!! 
happy 25 weeks *Sam* and *myself*!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Loving seeing all the tickers moving along!

Urgh i was awake half the night being sick! Not easy "running" to the bathroom when you can't walk! Just glad Paul was asleep so he couldn't laugh at me.


----------



## Beadette

I can't believe that we have all got so far already!! In a matter of a few weeks the spring babies will start to arrive! How amazing is that!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm gonna be in disbelief untill mine pops out hahaha... and even then "did i dooo that???"


pfff, i hate the situation in egypt! my brother is working there for a travelling company.
friday he called "don't worry, all is fine where i am"
today he calls "we're getting everything ready to evacuate all tourists asap and then we're coming home too most likely"
phone connection is getting shittier too, friday i heard him just fine, today's reception was horrible!!!
hmmpf, try not to worry he says...yeaaaah!


----------



## tinybutterfly

booo, brother isn't coming home, he is leaving egypt this afternoon though, thankgod!
but they're flying their crew to turkey to work there the rest of the season, dammit :p


happy 36 weeks *Joanne* & *Leah*!!!
happy 35 weeks *Lianne*!!!
happy 34 weeks *Gemma*!!!
happy 31 weeks *Lea*!!! 
happy 29 weeks *momto4girls*!!! 
happy 23 weeks *xshell79*!!!
happy 25 weeks *Clo*!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm sooo happy with all my new scan dates!

next one is feb 8, then feb 18 (fun echo, not medical), march 7 
yeppie!!!! i'm going to see little one alot coming month!


----------



## cowboys angel

My due date is April 20th, 2011. Little girl, her name is Lyla Elizabeth.

I've had two m/c's, and this is a bit of a rough pregnancy. threatened miscarriage at 12 weeks, labor at 24 weeks, false labor at 25 weeks. She has SUA, or only one artery through the umbilical cord taking blood to her, but her scans look good. Follow up scan soon.


----------



## tinybutterfly

i added you to the front page!
sorry for your losses and that this pregnancy isn't easy at all, must be quite scary at times, i hope you do find lots of moments that you can enjoy this pregnancy too!


happy 37 weeks *Rainbowpea*!!! *whoohoo full term!!!
*happy 33 weeks *Christina*!!!
happy 32 weeks *Deb*!!!
happy 29 weeks *Ru* & *Meredith*!!! 
happy 28 weeks *Cesca*!!! *time to start counting those kicks!*


----------



## Rainbowpea

hey girls thought I would check in as I am full term woop woop!

actually can't believe I got here! Hope everyone is doing ok? xx


----------



## babysimpson

just pop my head in. Congrats RainbowPea - a big achievement

Hope you're all doing well xxx


----------



## Beadette

Wow Rainbow - Full Term!! Excellent xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

congrats again rainbow! 37 weeks...wow... hard to imagine we started out as an insecure bunch, worried about beans sticking or not, they're about to start popping out now!!! YAY for that!!!


----------



## vickyd

Hey girls, havent posted in a while so i guess you dont know that i have been having some problems. To make a long story short, baby has stopped growing the past 10 days, AF is low and pleacenta prematurely aged. I will be undergoing a c-section tomorrow at 7.30 am. Wish me luck and for those who beleive keep my LO in your prayers.


----------



## cowboys angel

Good luck, praying for ya!


----------



## Firedancer41

Thinking of and praying for you and your LO, Vickyd :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

ohmy, must be scary vicky!
sending you the best of luck and will definatly be thinking of you!!!


----------



## mislaww

Good luck Vicky! So excited for you meeting your LO! :hugs:


----------



## Bittersweet

rainbow-happy 37 weeks!

Vicky good luck tomorrow hunnie will be tihnking of you and your LO.xxx


----------



## Minimin

Good luck again VickyD! :hug:


----------



## roonsma

vickyd said:


> Hey girls, havent posted in a while so i guess you dont know that i have been having some problems. To make a long story short, baby has stopped growing the past 10 days, AF is low and pleacenta prematurely aged. I will be undergoing a c-section tomorrow at 7.30 am. Wish me luck and for those who beleive keep my LO in your prayers.

OMG hun, thats happened quickly. Good luck to you and your little girl,I'm sure she'll be fine, thinking of you and your family :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Vicky hon xxx


----------



## vickyd

Thanks everyone... I wish i could relax and stop crying!!! I dont know how i will update tomorrow as im pretty sure that there is no internet in the maternity ward.


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Good luck Vicky - will be thinking of you tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

vickyd said:


> Thanks everyone... I wish i could relax and stop crying!!! I dont know how i will update tomorrow as im pretty sure that there is no internet in the maternity ward.

Try not to cry sweetie, it sounds like you're in good hands. We'll all be thinking of you xx:hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck vickie hun. will be thinking of u & ur little one.

anyone heard from the other vickie?


----------



## tinybutterfly

vickyd said:


> Thanks everyone... I wish i could relax and stop crying!!! I dont know how i will update tomorrow as im pretty sure that there is no internet in the maternity ward.

 oh hun, that should be the least of your worries, focus on you and your little family, no the internet, we will know later then, don't worry (((hugs)))


----------



## Lianne1986

vicky have u not got a bump buddy or a text buddy tht could update us? x


----------



## tinybutterfly

other vickie is home and doing ok, busy with her son's bday
just one more week to go for her and then she'll get an induction


----------



## vickyd

My sis will be sending heart tree a facebook message.
Quite a coincidence with us Vickis both giving birth early eh???


----------



## Beadette

Vicky I will be thinking about you tomorrow Hun! Xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck Vickyd ... will be thinking of you x


----------



## braijackava

Good luck vickyd. I will also be thinking of you.
Went to doctor today, and now in addition to my high BP my fundal height is measuring too big. So I have 2 doctor appts and an ultrasound in the next week. Also managed to lock my keys in the car today, and my DD has an ear infection. Bummer of a day.


----------



## EpdTTC

Sending love and prayers Vicky!


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Very best thoughts coming your way, Vicky! (so many of them!)


----------



## mushmouth

Thinking of you Vicky :hugs:


----------



## Rainbowpea

wishing you and your little one all the luck in the world vickyd xx


----------



## debgreasby

Dreamt i gave birth to cat the size of a hamster last night :wacko:


----------



## Lianne1986

aww vicky should have had her bbay by now. hope they are both ok x


----------



## babysimpson

I don't pop in for one day then this!! 

Too late to say good luck Vicky but I'm thinking of you. So exciting that the first Spring baby should have arrived by now. Missing you guys xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

braijackava said:


> Good luck vickyd. I will also be thinking of you.
> Went to doctor today, and now in addition to my high BP my fundal height is measuring too big. So I have 2 doctor appts and an ultrasound in the next week. Also managed to lock my keys in the car today, and my DD has an ear infection. Bummer of a day.

ooh poor you!
that's just one of those days you'd want to fast forward through!
hope today treats you better!



debgreasby said:


> Dreamt i gave birth to cat the size of a hamster last night :wacko:

hahaha i lol'ed so hard when i read this on your facebook!
but yes, i know that dream, although i gave birth to a kitten in my dream,
being crazy cat lady i loved it!
so far in pregnancy i haven't dream-delivered anything...not that i remember anyway


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 34 weeks *Posh* & *Min*!!!
happy 33 weeks *Annie*!!!
happy 29 weeks *Rebecca* & *cowboys angel*!!! 
happy 28 weeks *Brandi*!!! *time to start counting kicks!
*happy 24 weeks *Leanne* !!! *Happy Vday!!!*

*and as of today, everyone's baby has passed the 24 week mark, whoohoo!!!*


----------



## EpdTTC

I'm glad it's not just me Deb. So far I've given birth to a cat, groundhog, a baby with a cat head, and a tiny miniature baby horse! In another dream my best friend from high school gave birth for me in a bathroom stall at Target. When the baby walked out of the stall she was two years old and had long dark hair and glasses and looked like my mom. Bizzaro!

Anyone feeling so full and nauseated after they eat because your stomach is stuffed in your rib cage? Not nice! Sore hips too when I toss and turn in bed. I think it's all part of the grand plan-make us so miserable by delivery time that we don't care what it takes to get them out! This is my first so I'm starting to get scared about labor and delivery.


----------



## eclipse_xo

^ I have about 4 weeks left and the labour/delivery part is starting to set in finally and im getting scared. I wanted to try a natural birth with no epideral but now im starting to think that its un-realistic -_-


----------



## Minimin

Just to update:
Due to babba not growing much at all in the past few weeks (i've been monitored weekly) and low fluid, i'm having a C-section (she is also breech) in 7-10 days. I have my consultants tomorrow so will know exactly which date.

Scared as she will be just 35w and feel it is really all surreal.

VickyD. I am thinking of you and babba and sending you lots of love and :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 36 weeks *Pippa*!!!
happy 35 weeks *Perdita*!!!
happy 29 weeks *Cheryl*!!!
happy 28 weeks *Patsy*, *Kabie*, *Swanny* & *Meow*!!! *time to start counting kicks!
*


----------



## roonsma

:hugs: Good luck Min, i'm sure your LO will be fine hun x


----------



## tinybutterfly

Minimin said:


> Just to update:
> Due to babba not growing much at all in the past few weeks (i've been monitored weekly) and low fluid, i'm having a C-section (she is also breech) in 7-10 days. I have my consultants tomorrow so will know exactly which date.
> 
> Scared as she will be just 35w and feel it is really all surreal.
> 
> VickyD. I am thinking of you and babba and sending you lots of love and :hugs:

wow, all our spring girls like to come early aparently! omg, that's by the next weekend, right before valentines, how cute!
best of luck at the apointment tomorrow or today (i forgot to check when you posted, will do that in a bit)



EpdTTC said:


> I'm glad it's not just me Deb. So far I've given birth to a cat, groundhog, a baby with a cat head, and a tiny miniature baby horse! In another dream my best friend from high school gave birth for me in a bathroom stall at Target. When the baby walked out of the stall she was two years old and had long dark hair and glasses and looked like my mom. Bizzaro!

bahahahaha awesome!!! mini baby horse, omg, your mind is doing overtime to produce such a dream

i'm scared of labour too, but then i think of all the billions of women who have done this before me,
if they can do it, so can i!
my mom says the contractions are way worse than the actual birth, oh i hope so!

so far my food is still where it belongs, not in the rib area...but baby loves to use it as a punching ball right after i ate, not fun!


--------------------------
i might buy myself a new digicam, well, not exactly new, 2nd hand but it looks brand new.
it's the same as my old one, but i love love love my old camera,
but the flash is broken on that one and it costs at least 125 to repair it,
so i'm buying the same one i had for 50 instead, sweet deal!
i'm going to pick it up one of these days, test it out there and if it's good, it's mine! yay.
then i also no longer have to rely on the little one i bought last year, it was a cheapo thingy but the quality sucks imo, esp with flash, i mean, i'm blondish-brown but if i take pictures with that cam it makes me look gray! it always overexposes, making ppl look like ghosts...it'll make a good camera for my cousin to play with hehe


----------



## babysimpson

Good luck Min with the birth


----------



## debgreasby

Oooh good luck Min xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck min x


----------



## debgreasby

Vickie says hello and to let you all know she is back in the hospital and will most likely be in now till delivery :( 

Wishing her lots of luck and sending :hug:


----------



## Minimin

Lots of luck Vickie

Thanks ladies for you best wishes. I will post as soon as we have a date for next week. 
I am so scared for little one but have to leave this to the hands of fate now.

:hug:


----------



## braijackava

Wow good luck everyone having babies already!


----------



## babysimpson

Sorry to hear that Vickie is back in but she is in the best place possible. 

Min- your baby is a fighter and so are you.

Babies are the last thing on my mind just now as I've got my 14-yr-old niece to worry about. Can't go into details because of how serious it is but we all love her very much.


----------



## Lianne1986

sorry to hear vickie is back in hospital, hope they are looking after her well x


----------



## eclipse_xo

Minimin, all the best of luck for you and your little one xoxo


----------



## tinybutterfly

aw poor *Vickie*! knowing how she "loves" it there... at least it's not for long, well, not long untill the baby arrives, then at least you have something that takes all of your time hehe

*babysimpson*, best wishes for your cousin, whatever is going on. my youngest (13) is quite something too


----------



## braijackava

Here is my little man. Measuring 2 weeks ahead of time and already 5 and a half pounds!
 



Attached Files:







img002.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 7


----------



## eclipse_xo

I wish they would give me an estimate on how much my baby weighs. I had an u/s 2 weeks ago and the sonographer basically said my baby was huge for how far along i was but doctor hasnt given me an estimate on weight or anything.. guess i'll find out at delivery


----------



## Beadette

I hope VickyD is ok with her LO xx

Min - gosh that's not long at all! let us know when you knw the date! xx

Vickie - bless you hun - can't believe you are back in hospital again! Bah! Soon you will have your precious girl xxxxx

OMG - Spring babies are starting to arrive! This is scary stuff! But so so amazing! xx


----------



## Tulip

Good luck with the appt today Min! 35 weeks is fab though, you and princess have been well looked after xxx

Tibs, I agree with ya mum, my contractions were horrendous but actual pushing/birth was fine (even with no pain relief and D's hand over his face resulting in a 3rd degree tear :rofl: Love the fact that the first time I was offered G&A was when they took the baby off my chest to examine the damage...)


----------



## tinybutterfly

i must tell mine to keep it's hands in it's pockets!!! hahaha
good lord, contractions are just scary shit, really, if they are worse than that...somebody knock me out!!!! lol
can't have pain relief either
1) i want a water birth
2) i'd be the wuzz of the family, first female to ask for it hehe


----------



## tinybutterfly

and sigh.... i can't believe i didn't know about baby Ixxy
once again, so sorry meggles!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Just popping in. Megg is such a strong lady it's breaks my heart:(.x


----------



## babysimpson

What's happened with baby Ixxy? Goign to have to find out.


----------



## Minimin

Thanks for the well wishes ladies. 
Please send lil one lots of strength and vibes for Tuesday. I have my C section booked. Have had my steroid injection this morning and one more tomorrow to mature her lungs.
CTG, HR, Temp and bloods tomorrow. and then regular CTG until Tuesday for madame.

I am so scared :( but excited. 

Megg- once again, Hugs my hun. I am so awed by your strength and power. Secret smile as I know you will get babba in your arms. I am thinking of you and k tons. 
Lots of love
Minimin


----------



## Beadette

Wow Min - Tuesday! I'm so excited for you to meet your little girl xx


----------



## babysimpson

Oh Min I will be praying hard for you but Tuesday will go well and your LO will be a fighter


----------



## debgreasby

All the best for Tuesday Min xxx


----------



## apple_sauce

:wave: Ladies

Not sure how I missed this thread! I lost my first born at 23 weeks and now I am having my rainbow. I am due May 28th with another little girl.


----------



## Tulip

Best of luck for Tuesday Min. She's a strong little monkey, will be keeping a lookout for updates :hugs:

Apple_sauce, congratulations! V-day tomorrow too! Floaty kisses to Callie. I love love love the fact we still have people joining this thread AND YOU'RE ALL VIABLE!!

So my question is..... Who will be running the Spring 2011 Mummys thread??? Because I'll be stalking that too :kiss:


----------



## Tulip

Cocking iPhone!!


----------



## roonsma

Hi apple :flower:, nice lot of girls here, you'll be most welcome hun x

:hugs:

:haha: Tulip, how's your lovely little man doing, has the tummy ache gotten any better? x


----------



## Tulip

R - he has is good days and bad days bless him. He's still on only one Hungry bottle a night and a 6:1 mix of stage 1 to Hungry in his other bottles. The whole up-every-2-hours in the night which almost tipped me over the edge earlier this week has been replaced (for the last 2 nights anyway) by sleeping 1945 - 0130. I hope that it continues. 4 hours unbroken sleep for me, whereas for a few nights I was lucky to get 3 hrs total :shock:

He is SO ADORABLE though, such a happy dude. You can't help but smile back at 3am when he gazes into your eyes and flashes the cheesy grin :cloud9:


----------



## tinybutterfly

omg *min*, even sooner than i thought! same date as vickie too! (and my scan, lol)
feb 8 will be suuuch an exciting day for us all!!!
do you have somebody here who can update for you?

hiii *apple*!!! welcome welcome! i'll add you asap :)
you must be somewhat relieved you've passed the 23 week mark now i guess?
very sorry to hear about your previous loss, i love the bits in your avatar you have for her though, very cute!
big hugs!!!


*nic*, mommy thread? whoaaa so not on my mind yet! what the "tradition" on this, 
one of the first spring mommies or the last?


----------



## roonsma

Tulip said:


> R - he has is good days and bad days bless him. He's still on only one Hungry bottle a night and a 6:1 mix of stage 1 to Hungry in his other bottles. The whole up-every-2-hours in the night which almost tipped me over the edge earlier this week has been replaced (for the last 2 nights anyway) by sleeping 1945 - 0130. I hope that it continues. 4 hours unbroken sleep for me, whereas for a few nights I was lucky to get 3 hrs total :shock:
> 
> He is SO ADORABLE though, such a happy dude. You can't help but smile back at 3am when he gazes into your eyes and flashes the cheesy grin :cloud9:

Ah-ha, a charmer already and only 10 weeks! He is super cute though! 

I'm presuming you've been told a million times about cluster feeding and "tiger on the branch" for tummy ache (or whatever it was-may have that totally wrong i was sleep deprived at the time?) 

I hope you carry on getting your solid fours hours, every 2 hours must have been hard going, 3 hours total-jesus hun? No words for that one! i honestly do sympathise and you can feel free to punch me on the nose when i say it will get easier (but it will) :hugs:

Have you a parenting journal? , would love to come and stalk x


----------



## Minimin

tinybutterfly said:


> omg *min*, even sooner than i thought! same date as vickie too! (and my scan, lol)
> feb 8 will be suuuch an exciting day for us all!!!
> do you have somebody here who can update for you?

Eek thanks hun! I have my iphone so I should be able to update later on when I am out of recovery hun.

Tulip- your lil man sounds like a gem- smiling and flashing you grins is enough to make anyone's heart melt. I look forward to those! 


Thanks for thinking of me ladies- lots of positive vibes for babba for tuesday please!!:hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

Good luck for next week Min and Vickie!

Any word from VickyD? Hoping no news is good news.


----------



## Tulip

roonsma said:


> Ah-ha, a charmer already and only 10 weeks! He is super cute though!
> 
> I'm presuming you've been told a million times about cluster feeding and "tiger on the branch" for tummy ache (or whatever it was-may have that totally wrong i was sleep deprived at the time?)
> 
> I hope you carry on getting your solid fours hours, every 2 hours must have been hard going, 3 hours total-jesus hun? No words for that one! i honestly do sympathise and you can feel free to punch me on the nose when i say it will get easier (but it will) :hugs:
> 
> Have you a parenting journal? , would love to come and stalk x

What about cluster feeding? And what is this tiger of which you speak? :haha: Mummy journal in my siggy - warning: much whingeing at times xx


----------



## Minimin

morning :wave: Hope Mr D was a good boy for you tulip!

I didnt sleep until about 3am and up by 7. We are off for more CTGS and then last minute shopping for hospital bag as I will be there a few days.
Also going to ask for tour of neonatal and ask for a private room if available :)

VickyD has posted on another of my threads. Her girl is here!! Wednesday but they are keeping an eye on her. I'll let her post more as I am not sure if she will think I am being cheeky! But just to let you know Babba is here!

Happy Sat ladies!!!

M


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Good luck Minimin & Vickie - will be thinking of you both on Tuesday.

Can't wait to see some pictures from you and VickyD !


----------



## debgreasby

Urgh, feel like poo :(


----------



## Chimpette

good luck Minimin, can't wait to see your precious baby girl

xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Minimin said:


> Lots of luck Vickie
> 
> Thanks ladies for you best wishes. I will post as soon as we have a date for next week.
> I am so scared for little one but have to leave this to the hands of fate now.
> 
> :hug:

It'll be fine honestly hun. My Matthew was 34+5 the same as you will be and he wasfine - only needed feeding help, no breathing problems because we had the steroids. We were home in 8 days.



babysimpson said:


> Sorry to hear that Vickie is back in but she is in the best place possible.
> 
> Min- your baby is a fighter and so are you.
> 
> Babies are the last thing on my mind just now as I've got my 14-yr-old niece to worry about. Can't go into details because of how serious it is but we all love her very much.

I'm sorry you have got a lot on your mind with your niece.



braijackava said:


> Here is my little man. Measuring 2 weeks ahead of time and already 5 and a half pounds!

Awww cutie pie. 



tinybutterfly said:


> i must tell mine to keep it's hands in it's pockets!!! hahaha
> good lord, contractions are just scary shit, really, if they are worse than that...somebody knock me out!!!! lol
> can't have pain relief either
> 1) i want a water birth
> 2) i'd be the wuzz of the family, first female to ask for it hehe

If you need pain relief then you ask for it. It's agonising going through labour and don't let anyone make you feel like you can't ask :(



tinybutterfly said:


> and sigh.... i can't believe i didn't know about baby Ixxy
> once again, so sorry meggles!!!

I know. I was gutted to read it. The midwife walked in just as I read it and wondered why I was crying.



Minimin said:


> Thanks for the well wishes ladies.
> Please send lil one lots of strength and vibes for Tuesday. I have my C section booked. Have had my steroid injection this morning and one more tomorrow to mature her lungs.
> CTG, HR, Temp and bloods tomorrow. and then regular CTG until Tuesday for madame.
> 
> I am so scared :( but excited.

You'll be fine sweetie. We are going in to have our girls on the same day :thumbup:



apple_sauce said:


> :wave: Ladies
> 
> Not sure how I missed this thread! I lost my first born at 23 weeks and now I am having my rainbow. I am due May 28th with another little girl.

Great to see you over this side sweetie.



Tulip said:


> Best of luck for Tuesday Min. She's a strong little monkey, will be keeping a lookout for updates :hugs:
> 
> Apple_sauce, congratulations! V-day tomorrow too! Floaty kisses to Callie. I love love love the fact we still have people joining this thread AND YOU'RE ALL VIABLE!!
> 
> So my question is..... Who will be running the Spring 2011 Mummys thread??? Because I'll be stalking that too :kiss:

I'm happy to if anyone wants.

I am home now. They did initially say to stay until I was induced but then the dr yesterday said that if I had no bleeding for 24 hours I could come home and go back Tuesday.

When she came round this morning she said - so we'll just watch you until Tuesday. Prompting me to pout and say "but you said I could go home :("

She made me promise I will go back with even the slightest problem before tuesday.


----------



## debgreasby

Oooh glad u got back home Vickie :)


----------



## hb1

Wow - Tuesday - that has come round quick ( prob less so for you being in hospital so much!! ) Good luck for Tuesday Vickie!!

hx


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies! Ive had limited net accsess since last night so a quick update before i get thrown off again. I had bab girl by c-section wed. morning, i was put under as i hadnt stopped the blood thinners in time. Apparently she cried and breathed on her own straight away. She is in NICU but breathing on her own from day 1. She hasnt gained any weight and at the moment is getting most of her food from a tube and we are trying to bottle feed every day.Today was a better day, the doctor took me off the iv meds so i could go into the NICU and have skin to skin contact.... I was also allowed to feed her with a bottle, she took 20 ml which is double what she took so far!!! I was so proud! The neonatal specialist said that when she will be eating 45 ml from the bottle they will let her come home!!!!!


----------



## apple_sauce

:wave: Thank you all for being so welcoming!
So happy to have made it past when I lost Callie. Felt like I was never going to be past that mark.

:hugs: & :kiss: to our angels and bumps


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Congratulations Vicky - sounds like it won't be too long before they let you take your LO home !

Have you decided on a name for her yet ?


----------



## tinybutterfly

i've had tiring days
friday cleaning bc they were bringing the new dining room today.
also went to go see and buy my "new" 2nd hand digicam.
it's the same one as i have already, but in much much much better condition,
mine has lived a rich and fulfilling life... this one...not so much.
they admitted that in the last 3 yrs they had barely taken 100 pics with it.
OMG, i take over a 100 in just one month hahaha
and it was bargain!!!!
got the digicam plus all cables etc, a strong case and 2 memory cards...for the price of 50 whoooot!


and today obviously putting dining room together, clean it up etc etc.
then i went to bed at 1pm with the idea of just some snuggling time with OH and the cat... but i ended up sleeping 'till 5pm instead oops!


----------



## tinybutterfly

so congraaats 

from friday
happy 36 weeks *Lisa*!!!
happy 35 weeks *Vickie* & *Juste*!!!
happy 33 weeks *Hayley*!!!
happy 32 weeks *Eve*!!!
happy 30 weeks *Neen*!!! 
happy 29 weeks *Mojo*!!! 
happy 26 weeks *Lucy*!!! 

and today!!!
happy 35 weeks *Heather* & *Janine* & *Roonsma*!!!
happy 34 weeks *Shazza* & *Frankee*!!!
happy 33 weeks *Marnie*!!!
happy 32 weeks *Kayleigh*!!!
happy 31 weeks *Gabby*!!! 
happy 30 weeks *Lightweight*!!!
happy 24 weeks *Applesauce*!!! *and happy Vday!!!*


----------



## roonsma

Hi all :flower:

Congratulations Vickyd!! Well done hun!! xx

Glad you're home again Vickie xx

Tulip- Cluster feeding- as in you group feeds more closely together through late afternoon and eve to help them sleep longer at night and with my LO i used to give him a "dream feed" at about 10.30 as otherwise i was up and down all night with him, google it, it did help with Cameron. Might be worth a go x

Tiger on a branch or whatever it is- you lie them face down over your forearm, it helps with tummy ache, i had a pal with a terribly colicky baby and it helped to settle her, also cycling Camerons legs used to help him erm.. well fart!!! xx

Will check journal out, don't worry bout moaning, its one of my specialities! x


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats VickyD! I confess I've been stalking this thread looking for your good news ;) Heehee

AFM, I noticed that my ticker is now on the last baby box-woohoo!!! 20 days til C.


----------



## Minimin

Congrats VickyD! I'm glad u had a better day and lil one is d


----------



## Minimin

Doing better. 
Sorry on iPhone :-(
Vickie- glad ure feeling better and lil baba is being good :) fingers crossed fir you fir Tuesday. 

Afm- admitted in and having C section in the morngin. Senior consultant not wanting to leave it longer. CTG are fine so thy r keeping an eye on me and will do op in morn. Was hoping she would have a few more days to ripen :-( bit please think of her and send her lots of positive vibes xxxxx


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck min :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Bloody hell Min they're not hanging about are they? Good luck darling, thinking of you and princess. 

Congratulations Vicky! Hope you get LO home soon. 

R - Dillon cluster feeds of his own volition! Every 2 hrs (sinetimes every hr) in the evening. Just going his bedtime feed now and hoping he doesn't play the inlaws up again tonight! xx


----------



## braijackava

Congrats vickyd! Glad LO is doing good. Hope you are both home soon.
and goodluck for tuesday min and vickie!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Minimin said:


> Doing better.
> Sorry on iPhone :-(
> Vickie- glad ure feeling better and lil baba is being good :) fingers crossed fir you fir Tuesday.
> 
> Afm- admitted in and having C section in the morngin. Senior consultant not wanting to leave it longer. CTG are fine so thy r keeping an eye on me and will do op in morn. Was hoping she would have a few more days to ripen :-( bit please think of her and send her lots of positive vibes xxxxx

You'll be fine sweets. She is honestly better out than in or they woudlnt' be doing this.

Strange phenomenon is that babies do better at 34 weeks than 35 weeks - my consultant said they are not sure why. It was certainly true for my ones. Jessica was a 35 weeker and needed breathing help but Maff was 34 weeks and didn't need anything but an ng tube for feeding.

Do you have anyones numbers to let them know when you have delivered your precious little one.

It's funny that we will have already had two littel ones arrive when I go in - I really thought I would be the first to deliver with being 5 weeks early.


----------



## Lianne1986

just want to say good luck to all u ladies! will be thinking of u all.


----------



## TripleB

All the very best of luck to Minimin and Vickie - Spring babies are go! xxx


----------



## Minimin

These spring babes are really not waiting huh. I've got Internet access so will post tomorrow when recovered. Still not are what time they will take me in as they assess what happens at night in the labour ward. I guess. Assuming consultants mw and pediatrcians will come around 8-8.30am & then brief me on procedure & what to exPect. Then I'll be waiting to be taken down. Eekk

Vickie thanks fir the encouraging words. I hope she comes Out screaming!!!

Tulip- blimey tell me about it. It did knock me speechless when. Thhey said that this afternoon :-(


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh wow, tomorrow! i'll definatly keep everything crossed for you and little one!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

ooh, for the ppl giving birth, if you feel up for it
i'd like some details for the first page
- birthday
- baby's name
- weight
- time you gave birth

of course, if you don't feel comfortable sharing any of the above, you don't have to! :)


----------



## roonsma

Good luck Min!! :thumbup:

Clever baby Dillon!, Good luck to the inlaws! xx :happydance:


----------



## EpdTTC

Big congrats Vickyd! Hope she gets to come home soon!

All the best for tomorrow Min-sounds like you are in good hands!


----------



## Tulip

Morning Min - you're going to be a mummy today!! :wohoo:


----------



## Lianne1986

aww i wonder f she has had baby yet. so exciting x


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 37 weeks *eclipse*!!!* first to go full term!!!
*happy 35 weeks *Susan*!!! 
happy 34 weeks *Erin*!!! 
happy 32 weeks *Jamie*!!! 
happy 31 weeks *Siobhan*!!! 
happy 26 weeks *Sam* and *myself*!!! 


*Min*, you're probably a mommy by now, unless there's a delay in the surgery rooms there!!!!
good luck and congratulations!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

good luck xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Min, hope everything is great and your little girl is in your arms! xxxx


----------



## Minimin

Hey! She's here. 3lb 8oz so on small side. Special care unit for tests & care for a while. She's a Screamer & breathing on her own as she came into the world which is good. I've yet to see her & hold her as I'm in recovery but determined to see her tomorrow & get some contact. Post more later. Xxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Congratulations !!!!!!!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Min & well done brave little one!


----------



## Lianne1986

congratulations hun x


----------



## Tulip

Clearblue Wonders send love Min xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Mini! Get some rest and hope you get to be with your LO soon. Does she have a name?


----------



## Vickieh1981

Awww huge congratulations sweetie. She really was tiny for her dates wasn't she?


----------



## Beadette

Congratulations Min! Xxx


----------



## vickyd

Congrats MIn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tiny my Lo birth details: Born Wed. 02/02/11 at 08.05 in the morning weighing 2.2 Kg. We have decided to name her Hero (pronounced Ee-Ro ) after the high preistess of Afrodite
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hero_and_Leander


----------



## mommy2be2011x

Hello everyone :) just a lil update ! had a scan on the 2 and baby is already heads own and he is oing good :) he was a lil behind on weight and size last month but he has picked up and is doing great as of now!! YAYAYAY


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Min! Look forward to updates tomorrow when you get to hold LO in your arms!


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Congratulations Min ! :happydance:

VickyD - How is little Hero doing ? Any news on when you can take her home yet ?


----------



## roonsma

Congats Min!! Sending hugs from me! x

Beautiful name Vicky, hope she's doing well x


----------



## vickyd

Looks like she will have to spend the week :growlmad:
Seriously the hardest part is that i just cant pop down to see her as i was disharged today. Ill be spending most of my days at the unit...Im hoping the pain eases a bit so that i can keep going all week for her feedings. Today im in suprisingly high amount of pain..


----------



## tinybutterfly

Minimin said:


> Hey! She's here. 3lb 8oz so on small side. Special care unit for tests & care for a while. She's a Screamer & breathing on her own as she came into the world which is good. I've yet to see her & hold her as I'm in recovery but determined to see her tomorrow & get some contact. Post more later. Xxxx

oooh what a mini!!! hope you get to see and hold her soon!!!



vickyd said:


> Congrats MIn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tiny my Lo birth details: Born Wed. 02/02/11 at 08.05 in the morning weighing 2.2 Kg. We have decided to name her Hero (pronounced Ee-Ro ) after the high preistess of Afrodite
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hero_and_Leander

 thankyouuuu!

i'll make that ticker tomorrow!
i like the name you picked... funny thing, today my OH suggested Leander for a boy haha


----------



## Rainbowpea

Congrats VickyD and Minimin! xx :happydance:


----------



## Chimpette

Congratulations girls.

Minimin what have you called her. Can't wait to see pic's for your little ones.

xxxx


----------



## mushmouth

Congratulations min & vicky, well done girls x


----------



## debgreasby

Huge congrats Min! xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 37 weeks *Joanne* & *Leah*!!! *hooray, full term!!!
*happy 36 weeks *Lianne*!!!
happy 35 weeks *Gemma*!!!
happy 32 weeks *Lea*!!! 
happy 30 weeks *momto4girls*!!! 
happy 24 weeks *xshell79*!!! *Happy Vday
*happy 26 weeks *Clo*!!!


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

So excited worked out today that it's only 33 days until D day and 22 days until I start maternity.. .woohoo..!


----------



## Vickieh1981

vickyd said:


> Looks like she will have to spend the week :growlmad:
> Seriously the hardest part is that i just cant pop down to see her as i was disharged today. Ill be spending most of my days at the unit...Im hoping the pain eases a bit so that i can keep going all week for her feedings. Today im in suprisingly high amount of pain..

I'm sorry you got discharged :( How long does your hospital let you stay? Ours allows 10 days if your baby is in SCBU which is excellent as it means I have never had to leave mine.

Sorry you are in pain :(


----------



## fluffyblue

Congrats Min so pleased she is here safely xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

whoaaa Vickie.... it's tomorrow!!! that last week has flown by! how unreal!


----------



## Bittersweet

Contests vicky and min! 
Xx


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck for tomorrow Vickie :kiss:


----------



## braijackava

Good luck vickie! And congrats min and other vicky


----------



## Vickieh1981

Thanks all. I am being induced though not section so it might not be very quick.


----------



## mommy2be2011x

Hope everything turned out great Minimin and congrats on your baby :) 
YAY everyones babies are starting to come .... Ladies we are almost there :)


----------



## mommy2be2011x

Good luck vickie! :hugs: Yay for no c-section tho :)


----------



## EpdTTC

I'll be thinking of you Vickie!


----------



## vickyd

Good Luck Vickie!!!!!!!!!!

I went to a private hospital and my 5 days cost me 6000 euro and 2000 euro for the surgery. I figured i wouldnt stay on more to save some money lol!


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Good luck Vickie !


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> Thanks all. I am being induced though not section so it might not be very quick.

i thought of it when i was in bed haha, sorry for that! it should be ok now


vicky, omg, such numbers, wow!



-----------
can't say much
i got up with a hard belly and terrible pain on my right, in the floating ribs area.
can barely walk straight...hope it gets better after a warm shower bc i have no idea how i'll drive my car to the scan later today otherwise.
baby seems fine, responds when i talk to it (by kicking) or rub my belly, so that's good, i think


----------



## Rainbowpea

good luck vickie  

TB it is prob a head or foot or something wedged there, a nice warm shower might get it to budge!

AFM thought I should update - had my consultant appt yest and baby is still lying transverse so have been booked in for a c-section next tues 15th, I'll be 39 weeks. They won't do it any earlier despite the risks if I go into labour, what I have been told to do is be admitted until then! 

I don't fancy sitting in a hospital bed for a week twiddling my thumbs and I also have dd to look after so going to sit it out for a bit and maybe go in at the end of the week. Fingers crossed no labour before then!


aggghhhh this time next week my baby might be here! 

Hope everyone is doing ok! xx


----------



## Lianne1986

ohhh everyone seems to be having there babies early lol


----------



## tinybutterfly

two showers later, thankgod, it seems to be much much better...well, for now at least.
i'm asking my gyn tonight what exactly is located where i felt it. 
i thought it was baby too but baby loves showers and it followed the streams of water where i let them land on my belly (the complete opposite of where it hurt, unless that baby has one massive long leg lol hahaha)
is why i ruled baby out as a culprit, but hmmmm, maybe shouldn't have done that hahaha


----------



## babysimpson

Wow 

Congrats to Min and VickyD on your new arrivals. Hero is a lovely name!

Good Luck Vickie.

I'm so jealous I'm not with you girls but maybe some day my day will come. xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

at last!!! we know what team we're on!!! i'll tell you guys after we go and tell my parents :)


----------



## Bittersweet

Ooh tb! Hope it's all gone okay vickie :).x


----------



## Tulip

Looking like Vickie won't be induced today :( Sort it out FPH!!


----------



## braijackava

Just got back from the doctor. My BP was wonderful! I was a bit shocked. She said the best it has been all pregnancy. My belly is still measuring 37 weeks when I am only 34 weeks, and according to the ultrasound he is in the 90% percentile. So this is the plan. If BP stays good and everything else is normal, then she will start sweeps at 37 weeks to try and help things along and induce me at 39 weeks. If BP goes up like the last 3 pregnancies, then we will induce at 37 weeks. She is going to do my strep b test next week and start checking my cervix at every appt from then on. This is all so weird for me. Big baby, my biggest has been barely 6 and a half pounds. Stripping my membranes, I have never made it far enough to do that. I am a little worried to as she said if I go to 39 weeks he could be upward of 9 lbs! A little scary but I think I can do it.
TB- I want to know! Haha cant wait until you get on to tell.
What happened with vickies induction?


----------



## Tulip

There were 3 admissions to SCBU last night so no bed for Vickie's LO - they won't induce til she's guaranteed a cot x


----------



## tinybutterfly

i asked about the pain i felt this morning. not baby and not a muscle,
but aparently a part of the colon that gets stuck and that hurts, sometimes a few hours, if you have bad luck it can last or days too, yikes!!


and now... those who have me on facebook... sssssssssssssssj there.
gyn is 90% sure we are on team...... *PINK*!!!! yay!!! :happydance:
in 10 days we have a private ultrasound (for fun, is to bound, get good pictures) and then we should be 100% sure,
but 90% isn't bad right?


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats on team :pink: hun 90%is good!:)


----------



## mislaww

Congrats Min and Vicki! What great news!


----------



## mislaww

Oh and fingers crossed for a free cot and a complication free induction, Vicky!

And congrats on team pink, TB! I figured you for a girl....;)


----------



## Megg33k

I ran over here to see what team you were on, Tibs! :yipee: @ :pink: That's AWESOME! 

P.S. Thank you for your siggy! It means a lot! :kiss:


----------



## Tulip

I was fairly convinced you have a girl in there - WHOOP!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

lol everyone (also my family) was so sure it was pink, except me, i was soooo sure it was a boy lol,
i still can't believe they said "it's a girl" hahaha
i think i did say "what? really???" yesterday at the doctor's hahaha


welcome *meggles* (((hugs)))


----------



## tinybutterfly

was ittybitty distracted yesterday

happy 38 weeks *Rainbowpea*!!! 
happy 34 weeks *Christina*!!!
happy 33 weeks *Deb*!!!
happy 30 weeks *Ru* & *Meredith*!!! 
happy 29 weeks *Cesca*!!! 

today i'm not lol
happy 35 weeks *Posh*!!!
happy 34 weeks *Annie*!!!
happy 30 weeks *Rebecca* & *cowboys angel*!!! 
happy 29 weeks *Brandi*!!! 
happy 25 weeks *Leanne* !!!


----------



## Tulip

Happy milestones girls! :wohoo:


----------



## debgreasby

Hurrah for :pink: tb!

Huge :hug: for Vickie ... waiting around sucks x


----------



## babysimpson

Oh this thread is getting really exciting now!

You are all doing so well and I can't wait to see more borth announcements xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Arrrgggh scbu still closed.


----------



## Lianne1986

aww vickie :hugs:

i hope it gets sorted soon x


----------



## Rainbowpea

Yay for team pink TB! :happydance:

FX for a cot Vicki soon xx


----------



## roonsma

:hugs: Vickie, must be crap having this wait hun x


----------



## roonsma

Ohhhh, last box for for me!! xx :happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

yay vickie got gel in to start up the labour!!!! (that is what the gel is for right?)


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: Yep! Go Vickie!


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ too much labour knowledge isn't good when you still have to go through it yourself imo hahahaha


----------



## hb1

Good luck Vickie :)

hx


----------



## braijackava

Good luck vickie! And i know this is so not important, but none of my clothes fit me anymore! With this baby already measuring 37 weeks, all my shirts are to short. What will i wear for the next 3 to 5 weeks?


----------



## Beadette

Good luck Vickie xxxx


----------



## Firedancer41

braijackava said:


> Good luck vickie! And i know this is so not important, but none of my clothes fit me anymore! With this baby already measuring 37 weeks, all my shirts are to short. What will i wear for the next 3 to 5 weeks?

I am in the same boat! Anything I wear, I am flashing the bottom of my belly LOL I have been wearing a lot of DH's t-shirts lately!


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i was gonna suggest the same, dive into the OH's closet :D


----------



## debgreasby

My DH is waaaaay to skinny for me to borrow his clothes! :cry: 

Hope everyone is ok.

I am sooooo tired ... hardly any sleep yet again. I also dreamt i had a green dog!


----------



## Tulip

I wonder if your shops over there do bump bands? They're like a boob tube for your bump - bridges the gap! I lived in them! xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ oh true! forgot about them.. i have no good reason to remember ours, they look like crap lol

vickie was making some progress in labour when i last checked my FB (already a good 3 hours ago)

--------------------------
happy 37 weeks *Pippa*!!! *full term*!!! 
happy 36 weeks *Perdita*!!!
happy 30 weeks *Cheryl*!!!
happy 29 weeks *Patsy*, *Kabie*, *Swanny* & *Meow*!!! 

-----------------------
i have the annoying cramp thing again
i've done stretches, hot shower, can't think of anything else to try
seems somewhat better...
hope so, i planned on going to work to see my coworkers and kids yay
and quickly stop by OH's dad's office to show him the picture haha


----------



## debgreasby

Text from Vickie ----- 2-3 cm on labour ward waiting for waters to be broken :)


----------



## Lianne1986

thanls for updating ladies - good luck vickie x


----------



## roonsma

Good luck Vickie!!:happydance:


----------



## Chimpette

Good luck Vickie..!

Can't wait to hear the stories and see pics..

xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

goooo vickie!!! i hope by the time i get back home tonight she has her little girl :)

off to see my coworkers and kiddies now


----------



## babysimpson

Good Luck Vickie xxx


----------



## braijackava

Yay good luck vickie!
i have some spanx that i could probably use as a belly band. I have two shirts that fit me right now. Worried about when i grow out of those. My bp is up again. I am confused. It is yo yoing lately.


----------



## Firedancer41

I hope we hear good news from Vickie sometime today!

Just for fun, thought I'd share this news article I came across...note that this was NOT a c-section baby either!!!
https://news.bostonherald.com/news/regional/view/2011_0206lucky_13_big_baby_a_surprise_for_first-time_parents/


----------



## Firedancer41

I hope we hear good news from Vickie sometime today!

Just for fun, thought I'd share this news article I came across...note that this was NOT a c-section baby either!!!
https://news.bostonherald.com/news/regional/view/2011_0206lucky_13_big_baby_a_surprise_for_first-time_parents/


----------



## debgreasby

Vickie just posted this on FB 

*She is here. Totally gorgeous but no weight yet. 8.01 pm only an hr after I was 3cm. Details to follow x*


----------



## Beadette

Yeay Vickie!!! So excited to see pictures of the gorgeous girl xx


----------



## roonsma

AWWWWWW! Nice one Vickie, congratulations Sweetheart xxxx

:hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

awww congrats vickie. well done love xxx


----------



## hb1

congeatulations Vickie :happydance: !!

hx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Congrats vickie!!!!!!!


----------



## braijackava

Congrats vickie!
and that huge baby story is frightening!


----------



## EpdTTC

Yay Vickie! Congrats! Glad all is well!


----------



## tinybutterfly

well done Vickie!!! congratulations! can't wait to see and hear more!


Firedancer41 said:


> I hope we hear good news from Vickie sometime today!
> 
> Just for fun, thought I'd share this news article I came across...note that this was NOT a c-section baby either!!!
> https://news.bostonherald.com/news/...3_big_baby_a_surprise_for_first-time_parents/

 ^^ holy crap!!! ooouch!!!!


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Congratulations Vickie ! :dance:

Must be a huge relief after all the time you've spent in and out of hospital these last few weeks. :hugs:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

awww congrats xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

vickie's last update on Facebook:
*"So she is Sophia Isabella and weighs 5lb 5.5oz. Is even feeding alone so may not even need any help at all."*


----------



## EpdTTC

Holy shit my water just broke!


----------



## braijackava

Holy shit is right! Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Tulip

Well done Vicks!

GO ERIN - hope you're ok, let us know xxx

And can we not share GIANT BABY stories with those who are measuring slightly ahead :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mrmojo1971

EpdTTC said:


> Holy shit my water just broke!

Wow - these spring babies are keen !

Good luck Erin !


----------



## vickyd

Wonderful news Vickie!!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Oooh Erin, good luck xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

EpdTTC said:


> Holy shit my water just broke!

good luck Erin!!!!! 



Tulip said:


> And can we not share GIANT BABY stories with those who are measuring slightly ahead :rofl: :rofl:

 LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

anyone know the name of Min's baby by any chance?

happy 37 weeks *Lisa*!!! *full term*!!!
happy 36 weeks *Juste*!!!
happy 34 weeks *Hayley*!!!
happy 33 weeks *Eve*!!!
happy 31 weeks *Neen*!!! 
happy 30 weeks *Mojo*!!! 
happy 27 weeks *Lucy*!!!


----------



## Tulip

No not yet - being referred to as 'Baby Gami-Asani' in her Gestational Complications thread x


----------



## vickyd

Good luck Erin!!!! Another anxious to join the world spring baby lol!!!


----------



## Chimpette

Congratulations Vickie, and good luck Erin...! I love hearing all these birth stories.

I went to midwife today for 36 week check up, baby still measuring 2 weeks ahead, but got my scanned booked for the 21st Feb to see just how big he is... Apart from that all good, BP normal and urine normal, having slight swelling in my hands and feet but nothing major... 

Guess it's just a waiting game now.... tick tock tick tock...


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

good luck erin xx

my waters went the same gestation as u with alex ! xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh right... i dodged the glucose test, yessssss!!!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Not been in for a while but I see we have some queue jumpers!

Congratulations to Min, Vickie and Vickeh - hope all mums and babies are doing well :hugs:

Eeeeek to waters breaking EPD - good luck, have you checked to see if they wat you to go in at all? I know that waters breaking doesn't necessarily mean baby is coming.

Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:

I've finished work now and am on maternity :happydance: have been suffering with a bit of Pelvic Girdle Pain but other than that am not feeling too bad. The tiredness hasn't really kicked in yet which I'm surprised about :shrug:

Really must pack my hospital bag, I started doing it yesterday but couldn't get motivated - will make it my priority over the weekend I think!


----------



## roonsma

Good luck Erin, hope it all goes well for you hun :hugs:

Beautiful name Vickie, she's a fantastic weight.You've brought a tear to my eye! :cry: Well done mate x

Hi to all xx


----------



## Tulip

Expect Erin has to go in as she's not 35w yet :shock:


----------



## Firedancer41

Yay, good luck Erin, I am jealous LOL I keep willing this baby to come early each night...s/he is not listening! :haha:

Congrats TB on passing the glucose test...that is always a relief!


----------



## Tulip

Only 2 weeks to go tho Lisa!!

Vickie I can see you lurking, well done hon!


----------



## Firedancer41

Tulip said:


> Only 2 weeks to go tho Lisa!!
> 
> Vickie I can see you lurking, well done hon!


Yes, but I think it's the last 2 weeks that drag on LOL


----------



## Lianne1986

i want my baby too :( 

good luck to all.

vickie - what a beautiful name for ur little girl, and she weighed exactly the same as tyler did. 

:hugs:


----------



## mushmouth

Good luck Erin!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i went shopping for our little girl... i'm ashamed to admit i spent a small fortune, oops!
but she has 2 weddings to attend in her first 3 months, she needs some cute outfits lol
*justify justify*


----------



## Beadette

Good luck Erin!

Shaz they should always tell you to go in if waters have gone due to risk of infection especially if before term!

This thread is getting so exciting now! It's strange but it still feels like forever away for me even though I know it's not! x x


----------



## babysimpson

Congrats to Min, Vick and Vickie.

Good Luck Erin - wishing you and baby all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to the new rainbow babies and their mummies! :hugs:


----------



## EpdTTC

She's here.. 7:52am...ohio time. 5lbs 5 oz. 19.5 inches. Cried right away..breathing well on her own. Her name is Eden Penny. She will likely have to stay in special care nursery for about two wks. So far she is doing great!


----------



## braijackava

Yay congrats! My second son was in NICU for 2 weeks. They take excellent care of them. Glad she is doing so well.


----------



## roonsma

EpdTTC said:


> She's here.. 7:52am...ohio time. 5lbs 5 oz. 19.5 inches. Cried right away..breathing well on her own. Her name is Eden Penny. She will likely have to stay in special care nursery for about two wks. So far she is doing great!

Congratulations Erin. Wow what a quick entrance! :happydance: xx


----------



## Tulip

Erin that was QUICK! Good work and welcome Eden :cloud9:


----------



## mushmouth

Congratulations Erin!!! Welcome to the world little Eden Penny!


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Congratulations Erin - that was quick !! Lovely name !


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats!:).xx


----------



## vickyd

Congratz!!!! Love the name!


----------



## Lianne1986

congratualtions hun.

how quick was the labour - my baby brain isnt lettin me work it out lol x


----------



## EpdTTC

Water broke at 8:20pm Thursday and she was born just under 12 hours later at 7:52am. Labored on own til 5am then they gave me an epidural and Pitocin at 5am. I guess she was eager to get here.


----------



## debgreasby

Wow Erin, congrats! Welcome Eden ... hope her stay in NICU goes quickly!

I want my baby!!!!!! Tantrum alert!


----------



## Lianne1986

debgreasby said:


> Wow Erin, congrats! Welcome Eden ... hope her stay in NICU goes quickly!
> 
> I want my baby!!!!!! Tantrum alert!

i know - talk about queue jumpers :haha:


----------



## Beadette

Yeay! Welcome to the world Eden Penny! Congratulations hun x x x x x


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh wow!!! babyboom!!!!!! haha

congratulations!!!
(i'll make your ticker tomorrow)


----------



## Minimin

Sorry to have been so slow on updating! Baby Minimin decided to come on Sunday morning via C. Section! She is a wee thing coming in at 3lb 8oz so she is being kept at SCBU until she has put some weight on. I had reduced movement on the Friday night and FAU decided to keep me in for monitoring. I was then told they would bring my C Section early and it would be Sunday morning. All went well, she came out screaming and is breathing on her own! ATM- feeding is through a tube but I am expressing and she is tolerating all the good stuff! I also got to hold her for the first time yesterday! Papa has been given the important task of changing nappies and she has been keeping him busy!

Just got discharged myself from the hospital on Wednesday but still trying to adjust to all the to-ing and fro-ing, so I shall keep this short. 

She is expected to stay in SCBU for a few more weeks. Please send her lots of fattening up vibes.

p.s no names as yet but we are doing this horoscope thing done in Indian families. Looking for names beginning with S, Sh or G if you ladies wanna help :)


----------



## Minimin

Lot sof congrats to all the other mommies! I have not had a chance to read back but know several of us have had our bundles .


----------



## Tulip

Minimin said:


> Sorry to have been so slow on updating! Baby Minimin decided to come on Sunday morning via C. Section! She is a wee thing coming in at 3lb 8oz so she is being kept at SCBU until she has put some weight on. I had reduced movement on the Friday night and FAU decided to keep me in for monitoring. I was then told they would bring my C Section early and it would be Sunday morning. All went well, she came out screaming and is breathing on her own! ATM- feeding is through a tube but I am expressing and she is tolerating all the good stuff! I also got to hold her for the first time yesterday! Papa has been given the important task of changing nappies and she has been keeping him busy!
> 
> Just got discharged myself from the hospital on Wednesday but still trying to adjust to all the to-ing and fro-ing, so I shall keep this short.
> 
> She is expected to stay in SCBU for a few more weeks. Please send her lots of fattening up vibes.
> 
> p.s no names as yet but we are doing this horoscope thing done in Indian families. Looking for names beginning with S, Sh or G if you ladies wanna help :)

I like the Sh sound with her surname.....

Shaheena - tender.
Shameena - beautiful
Shamita - peacemaker
Shazmin - princess

xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

i am rubbish with names but cant wait to hear what u have chosen.

sending lots of 'fattening up' vibes to ur LO.

i am nearly full term ladies :D


----------



## tinybutterfly

S, Sh or G... ok, i'll keep that in mind!

first that pops into my mind is of course Shimay, but if i tell you where i got it you won't like it for sure hahaha

*takes name book*
it's a dutch one, lol, so i'll mention the names that are not obviously english and seem doable pronounciation wise for you :)

Syrah (see-rah, not Sai-rah...unless you prefer that of course lol)
Saffira/Saphire
Sally
Sanja (san-dja)
Santina
Sarissa
Saura
Sehlia
Serane
Seyna
Soraya
Stasya
Sumi


Sharlene
Shirin


Geena
Gitta
Gitte (Gitt-uh... hmm i just realised english pronounciation of that G is different than what is meant for this name, it's the type you really from in your troat, not your mouth)
Gretchen






ps: oooh that means that the baby in your ticker needs to be a bit more coloured than the ghost pale ones i normally use! yay!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 36 weeks *Heather* & *Janine* & *Roonsma*!!!
happy 35 weeks *Shazza* & *Frankee*!!!
happy 34 weeks *Marnie*!!!
happy 33 weeks *Kayleigh*!!!
happy 32 weeks *Gabby*!!! 
happy 31 weeks *Lightweight*!!! 
happy 25 weeks *AppleSauce*!!!


----------



## Minimin

oh wow thanks!!!! keep em coming! :)
off to see wee one now- xxx thank u for all the vibes x


----------



## Tulip

Oh I do like Sarissa! Sending chunky vibes xx


----------



## Beadette

Hope LO is doing good Min! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vickyd

Min i quite like the name Siyana


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Only 2 weeks to go tho Lisa!!
> 
> Vickie I can see you lurking, well done hon!

Sorry lol. Its hard to reply on my phone xx



EpdTTC said:


> She's here.. 7:52am...ohio time. 5lbs 5 oz. 19.5 inches. Cried right away..breathing well on her own. Her name is Eden Penny. She will likely have to stay in special care nursery for about two wks. So far she is doing great!

Congratulations hun x



debgreasby said:


> Wow Erin, congrats! Welcome Eden ... hope her stay in NICU goes quickly!
> 
> I want my baby!!!!!! Tantrum alert!

Awww you wouldnt want her yet Though.

I think I am goin to be really unpopular with my family because i am not sure i can say i am done. How terrible is that?


----------



## Tulip

It's not terrible but my god I remember you telling us about the aggro you got when you fell pregnant with Sophia...


----------



## Lianne1986

yes i remember that too vickie. be lovey to just have erm 1 more wouldnt it :haha:


----------



## Minimin

:wave: hello ladies. Thank you so much for the suggestions! I am impressed how many! Now also a bit confused :wacko: lol- not that it takes much these days!

Hope Hero, Sophia and Baby Eden are all doing well.

How are you gals and wee ones?

Babba G-A is doing well. Off her drip today! Hope she does well through out the night and her feeds are then off the drip and onto bottle tomorrow (and boob- though I think I am doing it all wrong when I did today :cry: )

Off to catch some zzzzzzz up soon to express.......:sleep:


----------



## KimmyB

Min massive congratulations on your little lady, I hope she's doing well xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Tinybutterfly!! 27 weeks! O.M.G! I hope you're doing well :) x


----------



## Firedancer41

Minimin said:


> Hope she does well through out the night and her feeds are then off the drip and onto bottle tomorrow (and boob- though I think I am doing it all wrong when I did today :cry: )

Aw, don't get discouraged, hun...She is little and early so her suck reflex may not be as developed yet...plus, babies have to work a bit harder at a real nipple than a bottle one. Is there someone at the hospital available like a lactation consultant?


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 38 weeks *eclipse*!!!
happy 36 weeks *Susan*!!! 
happy 33 weeks *Jamie*!!! 
happy 32 weeks *Siobhan*!!! 
happy 27 weeks *Sam* and *myself*!!! 




KimmyB said:


> Tinybutterfly!! 27 weeks! O.M.G! I hope you're doing well :) x

 O.M.G. idd!!! lol i can barely believe it!!! 3rd tri, me? seriously? wow!!!
very excited!!! we're doing well, sometimes i walk a bit odd bc of the pain but there's nothing i can do about it so have to suck it up and get through it!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Little Miss is being quite something today!
moving around sooooooo much!!!
and she kicked me ...so hard i think i have a bruise on the inside of my belly bc that area now hurts quite a bit lol, is that even possible? hahaha
other than that i'm just miserable today, can't find a good position to sit or lay down in, i'm going crazy so i think i'm going to bed soon and hope tomorrow is better!


----------



## Minimin

Hey TB-hope she lets you have some sleep.
Thanks KimmyB :wave: how are you doing? and Lil Archie?
Firedancer- thanks for the encouragement. There is a counsellor who I am going to try and catch tomorrow- I just need someone there when I try so they can advise! I am sure it is just perseverance. It just sucks (no pun intended!) that she is not home so I cant keep trying and have like 2 goes/day :(
Hope everyone else is doing well... lots of love
M


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 38 weeks *Joanne* & *Leah*!!! 
happy 37 weeks *Lianne*!!!
happy 36 weeks *Gemma*!!!
happy 33 weeks *Lea*!!! 
happy 31 weeks *momto4girls*!!! 
happy 25 weeks *xshell79*!!! 
happy 27 weeks *Clo*!!!


and happy valentine's day to all! we don't really celebrate though haha


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

happy valentines day girls xx


----------



## babysimpson

Happy Valentine's girls and congratulations to all the new mommies. Babies are now popping out quick and fast.


----------



## Beadette

Happy valentines day to you and your beau's xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Hope LO is doing well today Min xxx

Love all round - all my regular Winter mummies now have their babies and we've moved into a Parenting group OMG!


----------



## Lianne1986

time flies eh!?

had a mw appointment today. she has got me in to see a consultant next monday bcuz of my SPD. she is hoping he agrees to induce me. x


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Tulip- she is graduating to an open incubator! just popped home to get a full baby grow for her as she will be more open! also tolerating feeds and little weight gain- all good!
How are you and baby D?


----------



## Minimin

lianne- spd :( hope you get referred


----------



## Lianne1986

thanks min, its not only makin me suffer its my whole family. i cant look after the kids properly & i have no family nr by, and hubby has to work full time :(

glad little one is doin well x


----------



## Minimin

when will you get induced lianne? oh and happy full term day:)


----------



## Tulip

Minimin said:


> Thanks Tulip- she is graduating to an open incubator! just popped home to get a full baby grow for her as she will be more open! also tolerating feeds and little weight gain- all good!
> How are you and baby D?

That's fantastic news I'm so pleased! D is fine - sleeping all day, feeding all night. I'm hoping that soon he will get those the right way round. I am chock full of cold and feeling grotty. I never get properly ill, so don't deal with it too well!

Hope you get induced soon Lianne xx


----------



## Beadette

Min - glad baby girl is getting stronger! Lots of love xxx


----------



## babysimpson

Girls, Have any of you heard from Pippa? Just wondering how she is getting along.


----------



## Chimpette

Hello,

Glad to hear the little ones are doing well!


----------



## braijackava

Glad baby is doing good min!
Can't decide if i am excited for midnight feedings or not? Its not like i am sleeping anyways.


----------



## KimmyB

Aw Min glad little one is doing well! Yey for upgrading to an open incubator :happydance: x


----------



## Lianne1986

i have an appointment next monday i'll be 38weeks. im hoping they get me in for induction asap. itsa case of if and when really. 

Pip is fine. she is hopefully being induced on wednesday, due to SPD also


----------



## Perdita

Well guys it's action stations round here! Had final check up and he's head down, well in the pelvis, 1cm dilated and sweep done. So go in wednesday morning for the prostaglandin gel then if that's not enough to get things moving put the drip up on thursday morning. If things aren't moving by early evening then will go for a c-section. Putting a waterproof cover on the bed tonight anyway just in case he decides to make a break for it tonight!!
Wish me luck guys, hope you're all good!
xx


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck perdita. when is/was ur due date x


----------



## Perdita

Due date is 10th March but partly because I'm diabetic and because of losing Evie going in at 37 weeks! Even now though thursday seems a long way away!


----------



## Lianne1986

awww good luck hun. everything will be grand! cant wait to hear ur birth story :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Perdita! Hope he behaves for you :)


----------



## Firedancer41

Good luck Lianne and Perdita!
I just got back from the OB-am excited because I am almost 2cm dilated. I know that doesn't necessarily mean anything, esp. having had prior pregnancies, BUT I am never dilated at all, so I am hoping things are starting to happen!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck hun. what will happen if u go into labour, i see in ur siggy u have a c-section planned xx


----------



## Firedancer41

Lianne1986 said:


> good luck hun. what will happen if u go into labour, i see in ur siggy u have a c-section planned xx

As long as there's time, they will just deliver via c-section as planned. It's more of a precaution anyway, since my last c was rather recent (11/2009) and that was my second...The first was in 1998 but I had 2 VBACS in between.


----------



## Lianne1986

im excited to read ur birth story too now :)

:hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Good luck Lianne and Perdita x


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Good luck Perdita !

Lisa - fingers crossed for you that things are starting to happen !

Who would have thought we'd have so many spring babies and so much excitement by the middle of February !!


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ so true, not me, that's for sure, i thought i had a quiet few weeks ahead of me hahaha


happy 39 weeks *Rainbowpea*!!! 
happy 35 weeks *Christina*!!!
happy 34 weeks *Deb*!!!
happy 31 weeks *Ru* & *Meredith*!!! 
happy 30 weeks *Cesca*!!! 


39 weeks? seriously??? i'm going to go check the front page to make sure in a bit lol!


----------



## babysimpson

Glad Pippa is doing well. 

Good luck Lianne, Perdita and Firedancer. These babies are arriving like hot cakes.


----------



## Minimin

Good luck Firedanceer too... these spring babba's are really arriving early!


----------



## mislaww

Yay! Good luck Li, Firedancer and Perdita! Soooo happy we're here now!


----------



## braijackava

Went to doctor today. 1 cm dialated and 50% effaced. He is measuring 38 weeks, even though I am only 35 weeks. Hid head is still high. BP is still going up, so depending on that I will be induced between 37 and 39 weeks. So only 2-4 weeks to go! She is also going to strip my membranes and give me a growth scan next week.


----------



## tinybutterfly

at this rate we'll barely have march babies :p


----------



## tinybutterfly

Perdita said:


> Well guys it's action stations round here! Had final check up and he's head down, well in the pelvis, 1cm dilated and sweep done. So go in wednesday morning for the prostaglandin gel then if that's not enough to get things moving put the drip up on thursday morning. If things aren't moving by early evening then will go for a c-section. Putting a waterproof cover on the bed tonight anyway just in case he decides to make a break for it tonight!!
> Wish me luck guys, hope you're all good!
> xx

thanks for the update!!!

and best of luck for tomorrow, hope the gel works it's magic :happydance:


----------



## Minimin

good luck perdita :hug:


----------



## vickyd

Good Luck Perdita!!!


----------



## debgreasby

It's all getting very exciting! Good luck ladies! xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 36 weeks *Posh*!!!
happy 35 weeks *Annie*!!!
happy 31 weeks *Rebecca* & *cowboys angel*!!! 
happy 30 weeks *Brandi*!!! 
happy 26 weeks *Leanne* !!! 


mmmm i love sleep! slept 11pm 'till 6am and from 8am 'till 11am, amazing... i could actually sleep some more but then i'll probably won't be tired enough tonight and annoy the OH lol


----------



## mushmouth

Good luck Perdita!!


----------



## debgreasby

Writing my birth plan :)


----------



## Lianne1986

i have no idea where to start on a birth plan lol


----------



## Chimpette

I still need to pack my bag.... Mmmm must be on my to do list for this weekend, I think. 

Also having my baby shower this saturday, cant' wait!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Lianne1986 said:


> i have no idea where to start on a birth plan lol

i have a guideline for that in a book (and it's in english, you're in luck haha).
i'll take a picture for you and upload, might help you a bit :)

in our hospital the midwives go over your birth plan with you, so by the time you come in they know how you want to give birth, what you want/don't want, etc...


----------



## tinybutterfly

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/DSC01691.jpg

there we go, hope it's readable enough?


----------



## EpdTTC

Here's my girl! She is doing well but will have to stay a little while yet, not sure how long.
 



Attached Files:







SNC00895.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Tulip

Wow Erin she's long! Congratulations!


----------



## tinybutterfly

she's cuuuuuuuuuuute!!!!

and long idd, america's next top model, tadaaaa :D


----------



## babysimpson

Very long legs. She looks gorgeous and hopefully won't be long before you can get home with her.


----------



## debgreasby

Aww Erin, she's gorgeous, congrats!

Birth plan done ... i just did a search on Google and took bits from various examples that suited me. 

Bags are packed, just need to sort out drinks/snacks/entertainment nearer the time.

Going to have a growth scan tomorrow due to my high BMI and also seeing the consultant. Hoping that she will agree to an induction at 38 weeks. My SPD is horrendous and my MW is concerned about my mental health! I am off the anti-depressants now and i feel so sorry for my family having to live with me!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well. xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im going for a growth scan tomorrow too, i think they are wanting to induce me at 38 weeks ish because of my blood pressure

im getting scared now as baby still breech and my waters went with alex at 34 weeks ! so this little one better move head down soon!!


----------



## braijackava

Deb i know how you feel about the mental health thing. I feel bad for my family having to deal with me right now too. Good luck Perdita! And congrats to those who already have their babies. I have a growth scan on tuesday, since he is already measuring 38 weeks. They are also going to strip my membranes then and hopefully they will give me an induction date.


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 38 weeks *Pippa*!!!
happy 37 weeks *Perdita*!!! <= in case baby is still in there haha
happy 31 weeks *Cheryl*!!!
happy 30 weeks *Patsy*, *Kabie*, *Swanny* & *Meow*!!!


----------



## Mrmojo1971

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/539501-update-lianne1986.html

Good luck Lianne !


----------



## Vickieh1981

Thought I would do my birth story and put up a few pics if anyone wants to read through

I was due for induction on the 8th but that morning they came round and told me that SCBU had three admissions overnight and were now shut. Any new babies were being shipped out to other hospitals so they weren't prepared to start induction incase she needed a cot.

Obviously after hyping myself up this was really disappointing especially not knowing if it could be another week or only a day.

The next morning they said it was still closed but it was possible they would reopen after lunch. I had myself convinced that it wouldnt happen so was really excited when I was told over lunch they were going ahead.

I got told I was clearly being shown favouratism since my consultant came to do the induction personally and put her private mobile on my notes for any queries.

On examination I was given a bishop score of 5/10 which is pretty favourable - surprising at 35 weeks. They gave me the first prostin gel at 1pm which only gave me a few niggles.

At 7:30 they came to do the second one and did a sweep at the same time and said that with this second gel they should be able to break my waters in the morning as long as a consultant did it as it would probably be tricky.

I started getting contractions pretty quickly after that every 5 minutes but breathable through. They then increased to every two minutes but far more painful so they gave me pethadine to help me sleep. It was semi effective and I got some sleep as they wore off later on. The midwife said they were just prostin pains though as they weren't showing on the monitor.

At 8:30 they came to check me to see if I needed another gel but said I was 2cm so they could break my waters and I was transferred to labour ward.

Because it was going to be a tricky one to do they decided to put an epidural up before breaking them but we had to wait until 11:30 to get it because they were busy in theatre.

The epidural is supposed to take 20 minutes. I explained to them that I have always had problems with it and have to have it resited several times so they said they would make sure that it was in right for sure.

In the end they went in four times before the consultant anaesthetist took over. Apparantly I have a strange back with spaces that look good but actually are not effective for an epidural. The actual epidural space was so deep that the needle wouldn't have reached any further so if it was 1mm further I wouldn't be able to have one. Anyway enough rambling - it took 1.5 hrs rather than 20 minutes but was finally in and at 1pm they broke my waters - was still 2cm as nothing was happening all contractions had stopped.

At 2pm they did shift change and I requested to have the midwife who delivered Matthew as I'd heard she was on shift - I was so thrilled that I got her as she is perfect.

Nothing happened after waters were broken so at 3pm they put the drip up and said it'd take a couple of hours to start working because being prem they had to start it low.

At 4:40 the contractions started every 3-4 minutes. At 6 I asked when they were plannning on checking me and she said four hours after the contractoins had started so at 8:40pm. I said based on how quickly Maff was delivered that might be too late and she agreed that I was probably right so we agreed to 7pm.

At 7pm she checked me and said I was 3-4 cm but the cervix was far back behind the babies head so she pulled it forward a bit. At 7:45 I said to her that I had a terrible pressure and remembering how fast she had delivered Maff she checked me. She could feel the babies head only a few cm's in and went to get the paediatrician and the sister (you need them there for early deliveries). A few tiny pushes later she was delivered at 8:01pm and came out screaming. The paediatrician said it was the most "Controlled delivery" she had ever seen and how impressed she was but would bow out now since baby clearly didn't need her lol.

We then had a natural third stage to deliver the placenta. It was all really lovely and my official labour (up to the delivery of the placenta) was 1hr 18 minutes.

It was amazing and I feel really sad that I will never get to deliver another baby again. Sophia Isabella weighed in at 5lb 4.5oz which is exactly the same as Jessica (they said 5lb 5.5oz but then realised they converted it wrong). She is the spitting image of Jessica (even having a hernia on her belly the same as Jess).

After only a few days in hospital we are home with her now. They are fretting slightly as she had already lost 8% on day 3 and gone down to 4lb 14oz so we'll see what her weight is like when the midwife visits for day 5 weigh in tomorrow.

I can't believe after everything that has happened in the last year with both of the miscarriages and such a difficult pregnancy that she is finally here and so totally perfect.

Here we are 5 minutes after delivery.

https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b329/luke-and-andrews-mummy/afterbirth.jpg

Precious girl

https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b329/luke-and-andrews-mummy/sophia1.jpg

Smiling

https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b329/luke-and-andrews-mummy/smiling.jpg


----------



## debgreasby

Morning ladies. I am NOT a happy bunny today. Just been for my growth scan and "consultant" appointment.

Good news is baby is measuring fine for dates, not huge or anything (2640g = 5lb 13 oz)

Bad news ... doctors are f*ing useless.

Me = I want to be induced at 38 weeks, i'm in agony, depressed, and can't cope with much more. Off my meds and need to get back on them asap.

REGISTRAR = coz u had a previous section (10 yrs ago) you or your baby might die if you are induced. Here, have some pain killers and come back at 37 weeks and see a consultant

Me = I was supposed to see a consultant today

REGISTRAR = oh, well no consultant in clinic today. i'll make u an appointment with your consultant. There you are... 38 weeks.

Me = :cry: thanks for nothing!

Her theory was that "things can change in 3 weeks" ..... oh so i'm suddenly going to stop being depressed am i? I'm going to stop having severe SPD? Oh no, it's fine, some painkillers and a good night's sleep will sort you right out.

FFS. And how the F does telling me that recently a lady died as a result of a c-section and that another baby died after an induction.

I really have had enough.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

absolutely gorgeous !!!!!
i had to be induced with alex at 35 weeks 

he was 5lb 3oz and went down to 4lb 11oz

so very similar lol
congratulations xxxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

So sorry Deb :(


----------



## roonsma

Vickie, she is beautiful- well done, you sound like you took it all in your stride hun xx :hugs:

Sorry about the shite your getting Deb, not really sure what to say hun. Would your midwife have any clout? I remember you saying she supported you being induced at 38 weeks. Is there no meds that are safe to be taken this close to delivery? Trouble is they can take ages to take effect i guess, i'm sure this has all been looked into and i'm just waffling! :hugs:

Hi to all x


----------



## debgreasby

I was on meds till last week but had to stop them coz of coming up to due date time. I've been on them since 17 weeks and they've barely kept me stable. 
My new plan is to harass my midwife on a regular basis just so there is a regular note on my records of how bad things are. Not that they care. :(


----------



## Mrmojo1971

We have our first Spring boy (or second if Perdita's little boy has arrived) !

From 3rd Tri

Lianne has had her little boy - BABY JAIDEN WAS BORN AT 11.52AM WEIGHING 6LB 5OZ 

Congratulations Lianne ! :happydance:


----------



## Firedancer41

Vickie, I hate you for looking so darn good 5 mins. after delivery LOL:haha:

Sophia is just gorgeous, and I love that she can forever honor your big sis with her middle name :)

Deb, that is bull!!!! I'm so sorry you're fed up. Sounds like the registrar is seriously lacking in people skills.

Did you know that B Complex greatly helps with feelings of well-being? If nothing else, you could take some B's which would only be beneficial to baby AND perhaps lighten the depression you're experiencing...

:hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Congratulations Lianne! :happydance:

Hugs Deb :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

:growlmad: Paul just got back from the chemists and they didn't want to give me the codeine PRESCRIBED BY THE BLOODY DOCTOR because i am pregnant.

FFS. If this wasn't MY life it'd be funny! Luckily Paul was in no mood to take any crap so i now have my mega drugs.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

deb i dunno what i would do without my codine for my hips when they are at there worst !!

ive found my birthing ball helps tho, hurts getting on and off but when im on it its lovely !


----------



## mislaww

Hey ladies - just giving an update on Lianne (thanks mojo for the link!).

Baby Jaiden was born 8:52 today, 6lbs, 5 oz. Li and Jaiden are doing well and on their way home...can't wait for pictures!

Per Li's request, *please don't mention anything of Facebook! *

YAY!


----------



## debgreasby

x-Rainbow-x said:


> deb i dunno what i would do without my codine for my hips when they are at there worst !!
> 
> ive found my birthing ball helps tho, hurts getting on and off but when im on it its lovely !

Yeah, i have my ball too ... although getting the kids off it so i can use it proves interesting!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

debgreasby said:


> x-Rainbow-x said:
> 
> 
> deb i dunno what i would do without my codine for my hips when they are at there worst !!
> 
> ive found my birthing ball helps tho, hurts getting on and off but when im on it its lovely !
> 
> Yeah, i have my ball too ... although getting the kids off it so i can use it proves interesting!Click to expand...

i have a blanket over mine as it sticks to my legs and backside lol and alex thinks im playing hide and seek with it so tries to get me off it and under the blanket , and because he can lift it he thinks its amazing :rofl:


----------



## tinybutterfly

ehm... is lianne's baby born 8.52am or 11.52am now? you both say something else, is why i'm confused ;)


(((Deb))) what a fuckwit!


----------



## Bittersweet

congrats lianne! :)xx


----------



## Minimin

congrats lianne


----------



## Vickieh1981

Firedancer41 said:


> Vickie, I hate you for looking so darn good 5 mins. after delivery LOL:haha:
> 
> Sophia is just gorgeous, and I love that she can forever honor your big sis with her middle name :)


LOL thanks.


----------



## Minimin

Gorgeous gorgeous Vickie! I love the smiley pic!
Congrats!


----------



## Beadette

Wow this is getting so exciting!!!!!!!!!!!

Vickie - OMG how beautiful is your princess??? I could eat her in a butty! xxxx

Congrats to the other new mummys! Well done girls xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mislaww

tinybutterfly said:


> ehm... is lianne's baby born 8.52am or 11.52am now? you both say something else, is why i'm confused ;)
> 
> 
> (((Deb))) what a fuckwit!

Oops. 11:52. :dohh: I blame my baby brain!


----------



## Lianne1986

thanks ladies.

i will do my birth story as soon as i get chance. im still in shock tbh lol


----------



## Chimpette

Congratulations Lianne, can't wait to see pics


----------



## tinybutterfly

mislaww said:


> Oops. 11:52. :dohh: I blame my baby brain!

that is perfectly acceptable lol



Lianne1986 said:


> thanks ladies.
> 
> i will do my birth story as soon as i get chance. im still in shock tbh lol

 in shock, i can imagine!
yours wasn't planned this early right? or am i wrong there?



had no internet this morning, just started working again,
have to get ready to go to the 3D scan in a bit, yay!!! 
so curious to see what she looks like
and if she really is a she and not secretly a he!

will update then later this afternoon (my afternoon lol, that's a usa morning)


happy 38 weeks *Lisa*!!!
happy 37 weeks *Juste*!!! *yay full term!!!
*happy 35 weeks *Hayley*!!!
happy 34 weeks *Eve*!!!
happy 32 weeks *Neen*!!! 
happy 31 weeks *Mojo*!!! 
happy 28 weeks *Lucy*!!! *time to start counting kicks! 
*


----------



## braijackava

So after I got up and went to the bathroom this morning, I sat down for a few minutes. When I stood up my pants were wet? I am a little confused as to what to do now?


----------



## Rainbowpea

hey girls! congratulations to the newest arrivals!

We have an arrival of our own - Juliette Lyra was born on the 15th Feb at 5.21 by c-section and weighed 7lb 11oz! she is just perfect and we feel so truly blessed to have her with us! Here is a little pic, I will upload more when I get them onto the computer!
 



Attached Files:







Davies Phone 011.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tinybutterfly

and you didn't feel anything? could it be alot of discharge... or was it your regular pants being all wet?
i'd call your midwife or hospital and ask them
do you think it's amniotic fluid?


----------



## tinybutterfly

Rainbowpea said:


> hey girls! congratulations to the newest arrivals!
> 
> We have an arrival of our own - Juliette Lyra was born on the 15th Feb at 5.21 by c-section and weighed 7lb 11oz! she is just perfect and we feel so truly blessed to have her with us! Here is a little pic, I will upload more when I get them onto the computer!

omg congratulations!!!!!
oooh and it was a surprise untill the very end too, lovely!!!


----------



## braijackava

I have no clue, cause my water has always been broken at the hospital. It was enough to go through my underwear and on to my pants. And it didnt look like cm, just clear fluid of some kind.


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Pea! She's beautiful, as is her name! Hope you are feeling well!

braijackava, I've been having a LOT of CM the last few weeks, alternating from watery to creamy...Nothing that would indicate the mucous plug though, and not enough to be amniotic fluid. I would use a pantyliner or pad and see if it continues; amniotic fluid can come as a gush or a trickle-if you seem to accumulate a lot on the pad, I'd call the doc just to be on the safe side...


----------



## braijackava

Thats my plan for now. Today is my hubbys birthday, so I really dont want him coming today!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Pea! Gorgeous girl and beautiful name xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

My Birth Story -

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...40851-jaiden-here-17-03-11-a.html#post9245852


----------



## mislaww

Rainbowpea - Juliette is gorgeous! Congratulations!

Good luck Christina!


----------



## braijackava

Congrats on all the babies!
Mine must have listened when I said to behave himself. I put a pad on and went back to bed and have had nothing since. So I am going to say false alarm. Phew.....that scared me for a minute.


----------



## Beadette

RainbowPea - Congratulations!!!! She is beautiful xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Awww congrats Rainbowpea ... she's perfect x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations RainbowPea she is adorable xxxxxx


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Rainbowpea!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 37 weeks *Heather* & *Janine* & *Roonsma*!!! *whoohooo full term!!!
*happy 36 weeks *Shazza* & *Frankee*!!!
happy 35 weeks *Marnie*!!!
happy 34 weeks *Kayleigh*!!!
happy 33 weeks *Gabby*!!! 
happy 32 weeks *Lightweight*!!! 
happy 26 weeks *Applesauce*!!!


----------



## mushmouth

Congratulations rainbow pea - she is just beautiful
X


----------



## Vickieh1981

Congratulations Rainbowpea - she is precious xx


----------



## Rainbowpea

aw thank you so much, I love her to pieces! she is a little jaundiced and lost a bit too much weight from birth as I am breastfeeding but have been force feeding her boob juice today so hopefully she will have picked up a bit for weigh-in tomorrow. just want to squeeze her she is so lush!

not long for everyone else now! xx


----------



## braijackava

Congrats rainbowpea!
sorry for the delay, had a bit of a hectic day yesterday.


----------



## babysimpson

The rate you ladies are popping these babies out, you'll have them all before I've even got pregnant again lol

Babies all looking gorgeous and the names are beautiful


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations Rainbowpea - Juliette is absolutely gorgeous and such a lovely name :)

Hope she gets over the jaundice quickly and starts putting some weight on. 

My goodness it's getting scary seeing all these March mummies having their babies early!


----------



## babysimpson

It's great to see though and gives people like me the hope that it can happen. So pleased for you all xxx


----------



## Minimin

Finally some idea of a name! Serena Millie seems to be the top one :thumbup: 

She is doing really well and we are hoping to have her home this week!!! :headspin: :wohoo:


:happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## babysimpson

What a lovely name! We have already got a boy and girl's name because of the previous pregnancies though if we have a baby we may end up changing our minds.

I'm really hoping I've done it this cycle as I was getting a lot of pressure down below when :sex: last night. Due to ov any time and this happened before and ended up in a pregnancy.

I'm so glad I joined this thread even though I couldn't stay. You ladies are wonderful xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

On my way to hospital - water broke!


----------



## braijackava

How exciting! Good luck firedancer!


----------



## Firedancer41

It's a girl, and she came quick! Abigail Paige 2-19 10:50pm. Posting from my phone, more detail later...


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Congratulations Lisa ! :happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

congrats again!!!!


----------



## Mrmojo1971

And belated congratulations to rainbowpea as well !

So many babies this week it's been difficult to keep up !!


----------



## tinybutterfly

min! she's adorable!!!! and looking so aware of everything!
love the name too, yay, i can adjust your ticker haha


happy 39 weeks *eclipse*!!!
happy 37 weeks *Susan*!!! 
happy 34 weeks *Jamie*!!! 
happy 33 weeks *Siobhan*!!! 
happy 28 weeks *Sam* and *myself*!!! 


lol, i couldn't believe i was 28 weeks today, thought i made a mistake hahaha


----------



## Tulip

Min, she's gorgeous! Congrats Lisa! And good luck baby simpson :dust:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Firedancer41 said:


> It's a girl, and she came quick! Abigail Paige 2-19 10:50pm. Posting from my phone, more detail later...

congratulations xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Right, what's with all these babies coming early??? I want mine, NOW!!!!

Huge congrats Lisa. xxx

Min, Serena is gorgeous xxx


----------



## Beadette

Yeay Lisa - congratulations!!!!

This is all getting a bit real now! So exciting! Xxx


----------



## babysimpson

Well Done Lisa! 

I think Eclipse is looking like the only mum that's going to get to 40 weeks. Eager little beavers we have in this thread


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations Lisa - that was a quick one! 

Lovely name Min and what a gorgeous picture :) 

This is so exciting!


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats:).xx


----------



## roonsma

Wow! Babies popping out all over tha place! Big congrats to Rainbow and Firedancer:hugs:

Serena's a beautiful name Min xx

I had lot of mild contactions/braxtons yesterday eve, but nothing today, think it was wandering round ASDA and Boots that brought them on. Gonna get me a birth ball and start sitting on it, as my dute date gets nearer i'm panicking about being induced again, i'd love to go naturally but hey we'll see i suppose.

Hi to all xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

we told part of our family what we're having now (my OH couldn't keep his mouth shut any longer LOL).
my grandma has been wondering and prying if it's a girl or not, bc if it is it is a special something in maternal line (greatgrandma, grandma, mom, daughter), i think it's one of those things she wished for in her life before she dies haha (not that she is ill or something!)

anyway... we were having a family dinner at a restaurant and my little cousin (5) was drawing ppl at the table.
so then i got the idea of letting him draw a baby and then i wrote the name of our girl under it and told my cousin to go show it to our grandma.

now, it is a cute way of telling her that she IS getting her greatgranddaughter....
but she didn't believe us when she got the note!!! LOL, she thought it was a joke and the rest of the family was in on it hahahaha! so funny!
eventually it sank in and she asked us when she saw us alone if it's really true then,
and then she was all "oh my girl, hellooooooo" to my tummy.
of course, that drawing my cousin made with the name on it is something she's going to hold on to forever now hahaha :D

the end of the fun part of my day, i've been feeling sick the rest of the day, took a long nap in the afternoon but still feel sick now, bleh.
i blame it on not having coca cola for a few days now, haha, so just in case it is that OH is bringing me a bottle in a bit lol


----------



## babysimpson

Aww what a lovely way to let her know and she will be so made up. Definitely a keepsake for her.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Minimin said:


> Finally some idea of a name! Serena Millie seems to be the top one :thumbup:
> 
> She is doing really well and we are hoping to have her home this week!!! :headspin: :wohoo:
> 
> View attachment 171703
> 
> :happydance::happydance::hugs:

Awwww she is gorgeous



babysimpson said:


> What a lovely name! We have already got a boy and girl's name because of the previous pregnancies though if we have a baby we may end up changing our minds.
> 
> I'm really hoping I've done it this cycle as I was getting a lot of pressure down below when :sex: last night. Due to ov any time and this happened before and ended up in a pregnancy.
> 
> I'm so glad I joined this thread even though I couldn't stay. You ladies are wonderful xxx

I really hope that its a bfp for you this month



Firedancer41 said:


> It's a girl, and she came quick! Abigail Paige 2-19 10:50pm. Posting from my phone, more detail later...

Wooohooo great news



debgreasby said:


> Right, what's with all these babies coming early??? I want mine, NOW!!!!
> 
> Huge congrats Lisa. xxx
> 
> Min, Serena is gorgeous xxx

Will give it another week and send eviction vibes to your baby (don't want her to need scbu)


----------



## babysimpson

Vickieh1981 said:


> I really hope that its a bfp for you this month

I really hope so Vivkie because my mum is very ill just now and has been getting worse that last few weeks. The doctors are very concerned about her and we are awaiting back blood results to see if they can find out what is wrong. They have suggested that she goes private to a neurologist to get checked but we don't know why. She's gone down 2 dress sizes in only a few weeks and is rapdily losing her hair. I just hope that I get a bfp so I can tell her and give her some good news in case.


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Can't believe all these babies are making an appearance, congratulations to everyone..!

Can't wait to meet my little man now, I have a scan tomorrow to see how big he is, as i'm measuring bigger than my dates, but I think he is probably just tall like my son is.

Here's my full term 37 weeks bump... can't believe it.... woohoo 3 weeks and counting...!
 



Attached Files:







37 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## EpdTTC

Sorry haven't been around much. Eden is still in the special care nursery and I am staying at the hospital. Rigorous pumping and feeding schedule. She is doing well but may be here another week or two.

Congrats on all the new arrivals! What a good looking crew we have!!


----------



## Perdita

Just got home from hospital today so just popping on-line to give you a quick up-date!
Induction was started on the 16th but by the time the night of the 17th arrived I'd had enough - hours on the drip had made no difference just so much pain I couldn't cope with it anymore. I told the midwife to stop the drip and I needed to speak to the doctor. I was offered a break and to get another chance at induction the next day as baby hadn't even noticed what was happening according to the 10 hour trace but I'd had enough so was told that once theatre had cleared I would be going in.
As a result baby Nathanial William Kal'el was born at 3.34am on the 18th weighing in at a good 6lbs 15.5oz (3160gr) and he made sure the world knew of his arrival!! Loads of pics on my OH facebook so when I get a chance I'll post one.
Hope you;re all doing well - time to move to parenting boards - OMG, can hardly believe it!!!
xxx


----------



## braijackava

I am so miserable lately, but I know baby should stay put for at least a week longer.


----------



## Mrmojo1971

:happydance: Congratulations Perdita - we've been waiting for your news !


----------



## tinybutterfly

congratulations!!! can't wait to see a picture of him!


happy 39 weeks *Joanne* & *Leah*!!! 
happy 37 weeks *Gemma*!!!
happy 34 weeks *Lea*!!! 
happy 32 weeks *momto4girls*!!! 
happy 26 weeks *xshell79*!!! 
happy 28 weeks *Clo*!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Huge congrats Perdita xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations Perdita :)


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Perdita! Can't wait to see a pic of him - love the name!

Hope you're ok Erin - love to Eden x


----------



## Beadette

Congrats Perdita! xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Thanks Nic. I'm a little worn out but hanging in there. Eden is actually doing well, just takes time for preemies to master the eating mechanism so she will have to stay until she can take all her feeds by mouth and not the ng tube. I just have to be patient!


----------



## Lianne1986

heres a pic of my little man - 

Jaiden Ashley Brian
 



Attached Files:







newpix 029.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3









newpix 007.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bittersweet

aww lianne hes gorgeous :)/xxx


----------



## Beadette

Lianne he is so handsome! :cloud9:


----------



## Tulip

^^ Agreed! Handsome chap!


----------



## roonsma

Congrats Lianne, he's a real cutie! xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

sooooooooo cute!!!! i love that winny the pooh hat!


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Lianne! He is gorgeous!

Here are some more pics of my girl:
 



Attached Files:







SNC00883.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 5









SNC00919.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2









SNC00908.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3









SNC00905.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww she's gorgeous!!:).xx


----------



## Chimpette

Gorgeous babies..!!

Had my growth scan today baby is bang on target and they think about 7lbs 3oz, roll on 3 weeks so i can meet the little monster


----------



## Tulip

Erin she is lovely! Not as small as I expected xxx


----------



## Beadette

Erin she is so cute! X

chimp - that's a great size, how much more weight do they tend to gain in the last few weeks? Xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Erin she's gorgeous.. and you look fabulous!


----------



## mushmouth

Ooooh Lianne and Erin! They're both gorgeous!

Lucky im duffed cps they're making me incredibly broody!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 36 weeks *Christina*!!!
happy 35 weeks *Deb*!!!
happy 32 weeks *Ru* & *Meredith*!!! 
happy 31 weeks *Cesca*!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

great news Chimpette!!! 


Erin, that last picture...she's waving!!! classy!!! :D


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I haven't posted for ages on here, can't believe all our babies are arriving!!! It's happening - it's SPRING!!!


----------



## Minimin

thanks ladies!!! sorry short post...am one handed.. good luck to thode close to meeting their new ones & congrats to those who have arrived!:hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

prgirl_cesca said:


> I haven't posted for ages on here, can't believe all our babies are arriving!!! It's happening - *it's SPRING*!!!

yay!!! *bursts from happiness*


----------



## Lianne1986

thanks eveyrone...

tb the winnie the pooh hat was tylers, so pleased i get to use it again :)


----------



## Rainbowpea

congrats to all the new arrivals they are all so cute! so exciting everyone's babies are coming - we did it girls! xx


----------



## braijackava

Getting my membranes stripped today, I am a bit scared!


----------



## Tulip

GL Christina! x


----------



## EpdTTC

Yay it's your turn Christina! Hope all goes well!


----------



## braijackava

Haven't seen doctor yet, but got ultrasound and baby is already 7lbs 3oz. So he is in the 90th percentile. It is weird cause all my other kids were under the 5th percentile. He is already a pound bigger then the biggest baby i have had. Makes me a bit worried to give birth, especially if i have to go much longer. See the doctor in about an hour. We will see what she says.


----------



## debgreasby

Oooh good luck x


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck x


----------



## debgreasby

Argggh i am sooo fed up!

The combination of codeine and iron tablets is making my constipation worse in spite of glugging lactulose like it was going out of fashion! Apologies for TMI but my ass hurts!!! And i do not like seeing blood :cry:

DH says i look like shit. Cheers hunni, love you too! My poor feet are swollen, fat foot is ridiculously fat! Moan moan moan, sorry.

35 days till due date and counting. :thumbup:


----------



## Lianne1986

awww deb, sending u :hugs:

u neva know u may go a bit early like the rest of us xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Lianne1986 said:


> awww deb, sending u :hugs:
> 
> u neva know u may go a bit early like the rest of us xxx

I really really hope so! But unless they induce me i think i'll go over as usual! By this point i will be suicidal!


----------



## Lianne1986

oh hun. is there talk about u being induced? have u been induced before?

i was meant to of had an appointment yesturday about being induced becuz of the SPD but he came early x


----------



## braijackava

I am sorry Deb. I hope you go into labor sooner rather than later.
I am in labor and delivery right now getting preeclampsia tests done. It looks like everything came back good, so i will most likely get to go home. I am glad cause if they were bad they were going to induce me. I want him to wait at least another week.


----------



## debgreasby

This will be my 5th birth .. i was induced with #1 at 38 weeks. C sect at 40 weeks with #2 Normal birth at 41 weeks with #3 then had my waters broken with #4.

At last appointment they wouldn't even discuss induction properly .. offered me a sweep at 37 weeks but can't see me till 38 weeks :(


----------



## debgreasby

braijackava said:


> I am sorry Deb. I hope you go into labor sooner rather than later.
> I am in labor and delivery right now getting preeclampsia tests done. It looks like everything came back good, so i will most likely get to go home. I am glad cause if they were bad they were going to induce me. I want him to wait at least another week.

Thanks hun. Hope ur ok and that ur results come out fine :)


----------



## braijackava

I am home. No baby in the near future. Had a really bad night so will get on tomorrow.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi girls just checking in 

i spent another night in hospital on sunday my bp went high again they are thinking anout increasing my meds but dont think i will get to 36 weeks !

im hoping to get to atleast 37-38 im going for a personal best as alex was born at 35 :haha:

this lo has no idea which position he wants to be in he keeps going head down then breech then back again ! lets hope he figures out head down is the way to go soon !


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 37 weeks *Posh*!!! *full term!!!
*happy 36 weeks *Annie*!!!
happy 32 weeks *Rebecca* & *cowboys angel*!!! 
happy 31 weeks *Brandi*!!! 
happy 27 weeks *Leanne* !!!


----------



## babysimpson

Justy popping in to say congratulations to all the new mummies.

The baby photos are gorgeous and I can't believe how good you all look so soon after giving birth!!

Good luck to those in the last stage and I hope your labour is quick and easy for you.

I went to docs yestrerday to get some advice on weight loss. Got a total grilling, got told my miscarriages are because i'm too fat and she wants to put me on something like Alli so my body rejects fat! I was furious and won't be going back unless I really have no choice. How dare she talk to me like that and say that I won't get pregnant cos I'm too fat.


----------



## tinybutterfly

and how dare she say your weight caused the miscarriage!!! such bullshit!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 39 weeks *Pippa*!!! **gave birth last monday!!!**
happy 38 weeks *Perdita*!!! 
happy 32 weeks *Cheryl*!!!
happy 31 weeks *Patsy*, *Kabie*, *Swanny* & *Meow*!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

pippa has had her baby on 21st feb.


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats to Pippa... hope all went well xx


----------



## Tulip

Well done Pippa!

Girls, Dillon is three months old today - can you believe it?! He's being rewarded with a set of jabs, poor bugger!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Heulyn also had her baby too, I'm pretty sure i've congratulated her on another thread for it...


----------



## tinybutterfly

excellent! i'll search all the feb mommies this afternoon then in case there are more :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

3 months??? Dillon??? how did this happen??? sooo fast!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

aww i hate the jabs tulip.

Jaiden had the heel privk test yesturday and it was the most hes cried :(


----------



## Tulip

He screamed blue murder and cried real tears but the receptionist was v impressed he was happy as larry by the time we left. So many go past still screaming, she says! Such a good boy.

Hope Jaiden didn't hold the heelprick against you :hugs:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

awww poor babies xx

im getting induced on the 14th may :shock:

my bp is just going up and up and they have increased meds again, so just over 2 weeks :shock:


----------



## babysimpson

Awww well done Pippa!!!! Is anyone able to get a pic of the proud mummy and baby to post?

To all those suffering - Try and hang in there. You've all done so well and should be so proud that you have got it this far! Only a little more time to go until you're holding your little bundles. 

All you ladies are inspiration to me and it's amazing to see so many closing the door on a horrible history of losing your little angels but opening a new door with your precious one in your arms. Keep the babies rolling!!!!

:hug: to you all


----------



## Tulip

15th MARCH I hope, Rainbows! :haha:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

x-Rainbow-x said:


> awww poor babies xx
> 
> im getting induced on the 14th may :shock:
> 
> my bp is just going up and up and they have increased meds again, so just over 2 weeks :shock:




Tulip said:


> 15th MARCH I hope, Rainbows! :haha:

:dohh: :rofl:

yeah 14th March lol 

i blame the hours sleep i had last night , im shattered :haha:


----------



## debgreasby

Lol, that confused me too!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Ok I think the nesting has kicked in :dohh:

I decided the bathroom sink looked like it needed a clean, this then led on to me cleaning the whole bathroom from top to bottom and going round the house looking for the next place to blitz this is totally out of character for me :rofl: I'm hoping it will continue tomorrow as it would be fab if I could have a day running round and having a proper good clean and tidy up.

I'm getting jealous of all these ladies getting their mummy cuddles - I want mine now :)


----------



## mislaww

Yay for the SPRING!!! The babies are popping out everywhere!

Holy crap, Erin, you and baby are both GORGEOUS!!! And congrats again Li! 

Good luck on the induction, Rainbow! :hugs:

Christina, glad to hear you weren't induced. Cook a little longer, baby! I'm in a similar boat - my blood pressure is suddenly high and now my ob/gyn is talking induction. I'm way too early, so she said that would likely mean a c-section, which I really hope to avoid. She's close to putting me on bed rest! 

Baby Simpson - what an awful experience with that doctor! Unforgiveable. Good luck, honey.

Finally...SmileyShazza...care to come 'round my place? I can't be arsed to nest myself yet...


----------



## Tulip

Shazza's waters broke in the night :shock:Looks like the nesting did the trick... (keep off facebook) xx


----------



## Beadette

So excited for Shaz!! X


----------



## Tulip

OK so Shaz has been admitted as is technically 1 day premature. Waters gone, bloody show and she's dilating. Contractions are 5 mins apart lasting 50secs


----------



## Minimin

ooohh Shazza- Goodness! :headspin:


----------



## mushmouth

Oooooh come on shazza! Might have to go and clean some mirrors myself! Good luck hon! X


----------



## babysimpson

Morning girls, 

Any news on Shazza yet?


----------



## Tulip

Not yet :)


----------



## babysimpson

ooooo so exciting.


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck Shazza!!

Wish i could nest ... hurts to move let alone clean .. it's driving me insane coz there's so much i want to do!

Not sleeping properly at all.. every night i am awake every hour. I'm thoroughly knackered. Still waiting for this "good nights sleep" the doctor said would sort all my problems out! 

Seeing my counselor today .. i doubt that she will be impressed that their wishes have been ignored re early induction for me!

Meh.


Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

Lianne1986 said:


> pippa has had her baby on 21st feb.

can you say boy or girl? maybe other details? if she doesn't want them here, i understand though, so just boy or girl is good enough


----------



## roonsma

Good luck Shazza! x


----------



## babysimpson

I really miss Pippa! 

Deb - That is so unfair that they won't consider induction especially since you're in so much discomfort and pain. i really get the feeling that doctors don't care any more now so long as they get paid. The only ones that look out for you are the ones who truely understand what you're going through. I for one will be trying to avoid my gp and will be relying on my midwife for advice as soon as I get pregnant again.

Really hope it all happens soon for you so you're not suffering any more. Is it possible to get some in to give you a massage but only with baby oil or something just to try and relief some of the pressure and pain?


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 38 weeks *Juste*!!! 
happy 36 weeks *Hayley*!!!
happy 35 weeks *Eve*!!!
happy 33 weeks *Neen*!!! 
happy 32 weeks *Mojo*!!! 
happy 29 weeks *Lucy*!!!


----------



## Firedancer41

Wow, more babies have arrived! Congrats to the new moms this week! :) Good luck to the ones who are up soon!


----------



## lovehearts

Congrats to all the new mommies in here!!! lots of baby cuddles all round.

xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Ahhhh Braxton Hicks town.....

I've been having them for weeks, but suddenly them seem to be every 10 mins for a while and then disappear again.....

Grrrrrr come on baby!!!!!


----------



## Tulip

Oooooooooooh come on little fatty!


----------



## babysimpson

Wow another on it's way!! I love this thread xxx


----------



## roonsma

Chimpette said:


> Ahhhh Braxton Hicks town.....
> 
> I've been having them for weeks, but suddenly them seem to be every 10 mins for a while and then disappear again.....
> 
> Grrrrrr come on baby!!!!!

Same here for me on Saturday evening, got me all excited they did and then they buggered off! 

Hummppphhhhhhhhhh! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Jack William is here! 6lb, 4.27pm. Shaz and Jack are well xxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

hoooray!!! congrats Shazza!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Susan, i'm nailbiting for you.... you are neeexxxxt XD


----------



## braijackava

Congrats Shaz and PIPPA!


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Shazz and Pippa! :wohoo:


----------



## Lianne1986

i will ask pippa what i can post & get back to u xx


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats all new babies :).xx


----------



## Chimpette

Grrrrr

Still having braxton hicks but now way far apart....

Still ive got 2 weeks till d day so hooe it goes quickly


----------



## mushmouth

Awwwwww well done shazza!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

pippas details - Baby girl born after a 5 day induction, she was born on 21st feb at 7.08pm weighing 8lb 3oz they are still trying to decide a name for her :flower:


----------



## EpdTTC

Whoo hop! Congrats Shaz and Pippa! Babies are coming like hotcakes!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Oh! Eden came home last night!!! Yay!


----------



## Beadette

Oh I'm so pleased that Eden is home with you Hun! Excellent news xxx


----------



## Tulip

Well done Eden!


----------



## debgreasby

Huge congrats Shazza.

Glad Eden is home.

AFM, nothing new, i feel like shit :(


----------



## Beadette

Oh dear Deb! I'm sorry you feel so crappy. Big hugs :hugs: xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

Lianne1986 said:


> pippas details - Baby girl born after a 5 day induction, she was born on 21st feb at 7.08pm weighing 8lb 3oz they are still trying to decide a name for her :flower:

thankyouuuu!



EpdTTC said:


> Oh! Eden came home last night!!! Yay!

 oooh fantastic!!!
how was her first night at home?



happy 38 weeks *Heather* & *Janine* & *Roonsma*!!!
happy 37 weeks *Frankee*!!! *full term!!!
*happy 36 weeks *Marnie*!!!
happy 35 weeks *Kayleigh*!!!
happy 34 weeks *Gabby*!!! 
happy 33 weeks *Lightweight*!!! 
happy 27 weeks *AppleSauce*!!!


----------



## fluffyblue

Hiya Joanna aka Goddess25 has had her baby little Olivia - not sure if she was a spring baby x


----------



## debgreasby

I WANT MY BABY!!! *stamps feet* Waiting sucks! 

Had 2 really meaty pains earlier .. my son was crapping himself lol.


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ ooooh would that ankle massage thing work on you already???
i've read of several women going into labour shortly after it (like 2/3 days, not hours...sorry)


----------



## tinybutterfly

fluffyblue said:


> Hiya Joanna aka Goddess25 has had her baby little Olivia - not sure if she was a spring baby x

 yepyep she is!!!

when did this happen? i checked all profiles last night lol
sneaky babies!!! haha

thankyouuu for letting us know!!!


----------



## babysimpson

Congrats to all new mummies

Well done Eden 

Hope you are all doing well (hope the pain isn't too bad today Deb)


----------



## debgreasby

I feel so ill :(

I've had a headache for days now. Couldn't get hold of my MW so called the one at the hospital. She said i could go in and get some tests done, but i don't know if it's worth it or not. DH gets in from work at 7 after doing 12 hours. I feel bad dragging him down to the hospital for hours when there's not really much can be done for a headache :(

Arrggh. What to do? Do i tough it out and wait to see my MW or go to the hospital????

Baby badger is moving about as usual, so i'm not worried about her in particular, i just feel so lousy :(


----------



## mushmouth

If it's persistent and not going away after paracetemol I'd go get checked hun. They'll want to check your blood pressure and urine... If they're fine you'll be straight back out and suitably reassured xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Shazza and Pippa!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Deb I am so sorry you have been feeling so awful. I have a feeling that would have been me if Eden hadn't come so early. Hope your girl arrives soon so you have some relief! Thinking of you Hun.


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 40 weeks *eclipse*!!!
happy 38 weeks *Susan*!!! 
happy 35 weeks *Jamie*!!! 
happy 34 weeks *Siobhan*!!! 
happy 29 weeks *Sam* and *myself*!!! 


whaaaat somebody reached the actual 40 week mark??? can somebody verify this? lol


----------



## Tulip

PMSL!!
Happy 40 weeks Eclipse!


----------



## eclipse_xo

I had my little girl on the 24th =)
Natural birth, 9 hours of labour, 9 lbs !!! Ouch I'm soo sore >.< ..... labour/delivery weren't that smooth, baby was stressed, 1 hour of pushing, But were both fine so that's all that matters.


----------



## debgreasby

I'm home ... still got bad head but BP is back to normal and only trace protein. Basically i have to keen on drugging my self, rest (haha with 4 kids are they havin a laugh???) and deal with it till i go for my appointment @38 weeks.
They're giving me a scan tomorrow coz doc thought there may be too much fluid round lil badger and also checking for doppler. Not had that before.. any one care to shed light on what it means??


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats eclipse x


----------



## mushmouth

Debs - Doppler scan is to check the blood flow to the placenta :thumbup: glad you're bp etc is ok. Ive been going through all that since 25 weeks *sigh* but mine comes and goes so they can't medicate - just monitor. The scan will be lovely though, just to see the changes 

Congratulations eclipse!


----------



## Beadette

Congrats eclipse! Well done xxxx


----------



## Tulip

So let me get this straight... Have any if you lot made it to your due date? :rofl:

Sods law states that poor Deb will be the first to reach 40 weeks :( Sending love hon xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Debs - I had a doppler scan with Ollie basically they will do a full growth measurement of baby then they measure all the blood flow etc, takes about 20mins but it is thorough x

Yes Nik I agree one is bound to go full term !!


----------



## Beadette

It'll be me! I'll be a fortnight late and need inducing!!!!! Sod's law! 

Although saying that - I do have a feeling i'll be a tad early! As much as I love being pregnant, eviction proceedings will be commencing at 37 weeks on the dot!! I'm so excited to meet my forever baby xxxxxxx


----------



## braijackava

They wont let me go past 39 weeks, but I am hoping and begging for induction on Wed. So it wont be me going to my due date.


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Eclipse! Sorry you had a rough time-here's to a quick recovery! What a great birthday your baby has (same as mine ;) )


----------



## debgreasby

I'd better not go to my due date or i'm blaming u Nik.

In bed eating spaghetti on toast. Bad head. Grrr :(


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congrats eclipse xx

my next scan is thursday and my induction date is the 14th march 

thats only 2 weeks tomorrow eeek :shock:


----------



## braijackava

I am at the hospital right now. BP has been high and baby is not very active. Having other symptoms too. Getting a biophysical profile in a minute. I really hope they keep me in and induce me.


----------



## mushmouth

Good luck hun-I hope they induce you and it all happens smoothly x


----------



## Minimin

Good luck Brava
Congrats Eclipse!!!!


----------



## Chimpette

I bet I'm late too, just my luck.

It's my last day at work tomorrow Woohoo....


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Christina, hope you're both ok xx


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck hun x


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats eclipse :).x


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Howza ladies! Just checking in. Wow! So many early popping little ones! Congratulations to everyone and their scrumptious, huggable bundles! Very best to those still in the final stretch. (emphasis on stretch.) We're pushing week 33 now, pushing _hard_, my belly doesn't want to get any bigger and girlie's got a hard hard head. Or ass, whichever that is push push pushing. We had another scan Friday; a bit too squished in there for decent pictures unfortunately, but all is well, if a bit on the big size, which jives perfectly with our original lmp dates. I should be getting a call this week about our C-section date. I don't know if she's going to wait 'til 39weeks though, if the Spring trend here follows... 

We're having a crazy snow storm here now... I had a beautiful quiet walk in the snowy woods this morning - there may not be a lot of those up ahead. We really need to get onto solidifying all our 'just in case' plans - emergency grab bag, etc. A short list for names would be good too. Ooh, if anyone's getting those killer leg cramps, I followed a doula friend's advice and started a calcium/magnesium supplement and they've disappeared. Hallelujah! XO
 



Attached Files:







32w.jpg
File size: 59.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## braijackava

On my way home. See doc again Wed, hopefully they induce then. Got some vicodin for my horrible headache. Going to go home and do nothing.


----------



## debgreasby

Take care hun, it's so frustrating isn't it? Hope you aren't kept waiting much longer.

Waiting for a call from the hospital to see when they are doing this scan. Hope we find out soon coz Paul's on nights tonight and needs to sleep at some point! I think the in laws are coming to steal Jas too so i can rest. STILL got bloody headache, think it's here for the duration now, same as when i was pregnant with Niall. :growlmad:

29 days till due date !!


----------



## Vickieh1981

EpdTTC said:


> Congrats Lianne! He is gorgeous!
> 
> Here are some more pics of my girl:

She is lovely hun - glad she is home with you now xx



Chimpette said:


> Gorgeous babies..!!
> 
> Had my growth scan today baby is bang on target and they think about 7lbs 3oz, roll on 3 weeks so i can meet the little monster

Glad it all went well x



debgreasby said:


> Argggh i am sooo fed up!
> 
> The combination of codeine and iron tablets is making my constipation worse in spite of glugging lactulose like it was going out of fashion! Apologies for TMI but my ass hurts!!! And i do not like seeing blood :cry:
> 
> DH says i look like shit. Cheers hunni, love you too! My poor feet are swollen, fat foot is ridiculously fat! Moan moan moan, sorry.
> 
> 35 days till due date and counting. :thumbup:

Nice of him hey??? I had the same problem with the codeine. Fibogel worked better than lactulose which just gave me tummy ache.



babysimpson said:


> Justy popping in to say congratulations to all the new mummies.
> 
> The baby photos are gorgeous and I can't believe how good you all look so soon after giving birth!!
> 
> Good luck to those in the last stage and I hope your labour is quick and easy for you.
> 
> I went to docs yestrerday to get some advice on weight loss. Got a total grilling, got told my miscarriages are because i'm too fat and she wants to put me on something like Alli so my body rejects fat! I was furious and won't be going back unless I really have no choice. How dare she talk to me like that and say that I won't get pregnant cos I'm too fat.

Thats shocking. What a horrid dr



Lianne1986 said:


> pippa has had her baby on 21st feb.

Congrats to her. Why can't she post here anymore?



Tulip said:


> Well done Pippa!
> 
> Girls, Dillon is three months old today - can you believe it?! He's being rewarded with a set of jabs, poor bugger!

How fast did that go????



x-Rainbow-x said:


> awww poor babies xx
> 
> im getting induced on the 14th may :shock:
> 
> my bp is just going up and up and they have increased meds again, so just over 2 weeks :shock:




Tulip said:


> 15th MARCH I hope, Rainbows! :haha:

Glad you said it lol. That would be really overdue



Tulip said:


> Jack William is here! 6lb, 4.27pm. Shaz and Jack are well xxxxx

Wooohooo great news



eclipse_xo said:


> I had my little girl on the 24th =)
> Natural birth, 9 hours of labour, 9 lbs !!! Ouch I'm soo sore >.< ..... labour/delivery weren't that smooth, baby was stressed, 1 hour of pushing, But were both fine so that's all that matters.

Yey congratulations hun. Can we see pics?



debgreasby said:


> I'm home ... still got bad head but BP is back to normal and only trace protein. Basically i have to keen on drugging my self, rest (haha with 4 kids are they havin a laugh???) and deal with it till i go for my appointment @38 weeks.
> They're giving me a scan tomorrow coz doc thought there may be too much fluid round lil badger and also checking for doppler. Not had that before.. any one care to shed light on what it means??

Hope the scan all goes well



~BumpyRide~ said:


> Howza ladies! Just checking in. Wow! So many early popping little ones! Congratulations to everyone and their scrumptious, huggable bundles! Very best to those still in the final stretch. (emphasis on stretch.) We're pushing week 33 now, pushing _hard_, my belly doesn't want to get any bigger and girlie's got a hard hard head. Or ass, whichever that is push push pushing. We had another scan Friday; a bit too squished in there for decent pictures unfortunately, but all is well, if a bit on the big size, which jives perfectly with our original lmp dates. I should be getting a call this week about our C-section date. I don't know if she's going to wait 'til 39weeks though, if the Spring trend here follows...
> 
> We're having a crazy snow storm here now... I had a beautiful quiet walk in the snowy woods this morning - there may not be a lot of those up ahead. We really need to get onto solidifying all our 'just in case' plans - emergency grab bag, etc. A short list for names would be good too. Ooh, if anyone's getting those killer leg cramps, I followed a doula friend's advice and started a calcium/magnesium supplement and they've disappeared. Hallelujah! XO

You look great. Such a neat bump



debgreasby said:


> Take care hun, it's so frustrating isn't it? Hope you aren't kept waiting much longer.
> 
> Waiting for a call from the hospital to see when they are doing this scan. Hope we find out soon coz Paul's on nights tonight and needs to sleep at some point! I think the in laws are coming to steal Jas too so i can rest. STILL got bloody headache, think it's here for the duration now, same as when i was pregnant with Niall. :growlmad:
> 
> 29 days till due date !!

Grrrr why can't they just give you an appt time?


----------



## debgreasby

Scan at 3.30, right in the middle of school time. Joy.


----------



## babysimpson

WOW more babies!!!

Congrats Eclipse. I think you've been the the one closest to your due date - The rest are all just skiping the queue! :rofl:

Well I was naughty and tested this morning as I've been feeling sick for a few days and Boobs are really sore. It was a :bfn: but the :witch: isn't due until the weekend :blush: Hoping I just tested too early and not using a high sensitivity test. (I can wish)


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 38 weeks *Gemma*!!!
happy 35 weeks *Lea*!!! 
happy 33 weeks *momto4girls*!!! 
happy 27 weeks *xshell79*!!! 
happy 29 weeks *Clo*!!!

had another attempt at 3D today... 
well, we saw half her face, it's a start!
eyes were open and she started smiling when her dad put on his music for her.

i'm dead dead tired now though (we also went for the birth gifts, the card & add something to our birth list, so lots of shop hopping)
zzzzz


----------



## Tulip

Neen is in hospital with PE. Baby is oblivious to mummy's plight, she's had steroids in case baby needs to come early xxx


----------



## babysimpson

Oh Neen, you poor lady. You're in the best place and I hope they can help ease things. Good luck babe xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Been for scan .. they only checked fluid volume though, all normal apparently.
Waste of time if i'm honest :(


----------



## Lianne1986

how many weeks is neen?

pippa got banned :(


----------



## Bittersweet

Thinking of neen


----------



## debgreasby

Neen is 34 weeks on Friday :)

How come Pippa got banned? Or are you not allowed to say?


----------



## Vickieh1981

babysimpson said:


> WOW more babies!!!
> 
> Congrats Eclipse. I think you've been the the one closest to your due date - The rest are all just skiping the queue! :rofl:
> 
> Well I was naughty and tested this morning as I've been feeling sick for a few days and Boobs are really sore. It was a :bfn: but the :witch: isn't due until the weekend :blush: Hoping I just tested too early and not using a high sensitivity test. (I can wish)

Hope its just too early xx



Tulip said:


> Neen is in hospital with PE. Baby is oblivious to mummy's plight, she's had steroids in case baby needs to come early xxx

Poor Neen. It sucks being in xxx



debgreasby said:


> Been for scan .. they only checked fluid volume though, all normal apparently.
> Waste of time if i'm honest :(

They didn't do the blood flow or even measurements?

Right tmi here but after advice. On Wednesday last week I started bleeding really badly soaking a towel in 20 minutes, filled the toilet and passed a huge clot. Midwife came out and they nearly took me back in hospital but gave me antibiotics and left me home

The next day I stopped bleeding altogether. Today really heavy and clots again, am cramping badly. What shall I do> Is this normal or should I see the GP as I don't remember this after the others


----------



## debgreasby

I'd get some medical advice on that one hun, it doesn't sound right!

As for my scan she just measured liquor volume.... AFI = 13 apparently, which is normal. I had a growth scan last week and she was on track so she didn't do other measurements. I asked about blood flow and she said they only do it for small baby/low liquor :wacko:

So i know no more than before!

To be honest i just feel pushed from pillar to post, fobbed off till i get to my due date.

I know i'm not even due yet so probably have no right to be moaning, but i just feel so shit. It hurts to move, never mind walk. I'm fed up of being stuck in the house ..or being stared at when i do go out. My mood swings are ridiculous and my bad days are REALLY bad. Now these headaches .. i can't bear the sound of voices half the time and had to stop myself from screaming at my 10yr old daughter to shut the hell up! I feel such a bitch, it's not fair on the kids, they don't deserve this!

Ok, rant over.

Big hugs to Neen xxx


----------



## debgreasby

I'd get some medical advice on that one hun, it doesn't sound right!

As for my scan she just measured liquor volume.... AFI = 13 apparently, which is normal. I had a growth scan last week and she was on track so she didn't do other measurements. I asked about blood flow and she said they only do it for small baby/low liquor :wacko:

So i know no more than before!

To be honest i just feel pushed from pillar to post, fobbed off till i get to my due date.

I know i'm not even due yet so probably have no right to be moaning, but i just feel so shit. It hurts to move, never mind walk. I'm fed up of being stuck in the house ..or being stared at when i do go out. My mood swings are ridiculous and my bad days are REALLY bad. Now these headaches .. i can't bear the sound of voices half the time and had to stop myself from screaming at my 10yr old daughter to shut the hell up! I feel such a bitch, it's not fair on the kids, they don't deserve this!

Ok, rant over.

Big hugs to Neen xxx


----------



## roonsma

Big hugs to you to Deb, SPD is a bitch- thats without all the other shit x

:hugs:

And Vickie maybe you need to get checked out hun, just to be sure all is ok x

Thinking of Neen too, sending you love hunny x


----------



## Vickieh1981

I think you are allowed to moan when you are pregnant hun. It's the law. I didn't realise just how crappy I felt until after I had her. I sympathise with you :(

That is normally true about not doing the doppler scan unless the baby stopped growing or the fluid dropped. Weird that they said they would in the first place though and then changed their minds.

So I guess I have to drag to the GP with a million children. Grrrr wish I hadn't been discharged from the midwives so I could ask them.


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 37 weeks *Christina*!!!
happy 36 weeks *Deb*!!!
happy 33 weeks *Ru* & *Meredith*!!! 
happy 32 weeks *Cesca*!!! 


go Deb, anther day closer to your due date! although i sympathize with you and hope baby comes earlier!
*really thinks you should give the ankle massage a try :p*


----------



## Tulip

Sounds like you've got some leftovers in there Vic :-/

Deb - nothing I say will ease your pain but am sending lots of love and hope madam cones soon xxxx


----------



## Lianne1986

i dont think i am allowed to say deb sorry :hugs:


----------



## babysimpson

Morning girls,

I was really naughty and bought a twin pack FR and twin pack Predictor Early tests when doing shopping in Asda. Got home and used one of each (yesterday evening). FR shows up nothing BUT the Predictor showed up a faint pink line within the 5 minutes timeframe. The :witch: due at the weekend and I hope she stays away. Nausea kicking in and sore boobs again but having to pretend I'm feeling great as people were asking this morning if I was feeling better.


----------



## Lianne1986

^^^ Good Luck Hun xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

good luck sweetie xxx


----------



## babysimpson

Any news on Neen?


----------



## tinybutterfly

* fingers crossed for youuu*

FB-update from Need: Quick update: consultant happy that pre-eclampsia now stabilised somewhat so has taken me off the magnesium sulphate, still on the BP and kidney medication and they are sending me for scan to check function of placenta. If not too damaged then he will wait until Friday when I should be having baby boy or girl!


----------



## babysimpson

Awww so glad that they have been able to get it settled. Been thinking of her all morning.


----------



## Tulip

She's bloody amazing, so calm and positive. Scan went well, placenta looking good, bubs a little small for dates (4lb7ish) but is head down, good hb and has been kicking mummy plenty. Think growy, breathy thoughts please xxx


----------



## babysimpson

Grow baby grow and become nice and strong for mummy Neen.


----------



## debgreasby

C'mon baby bead, get chunking up!!!!


----------



## jenny25

hey girls how are we sorry i havent been around too see you girls but i have had a bit of a break but i have come back with


Spoiler
https://img35.imageshack.us/img35/3949/20110301.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

shhh no one knows yet xxx


----------



## Tulip

WHOOP WHOOP Jen congratulations! Do you still get that scan in 6 days then?!


----------



## jenny25

i doubt it hun i will need to call the clinic and let them know whats going on now as i will be under the fetal medicine unit and not early pregnancy xx


----------



## Tulip

Sticky dust babes xxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations xxx loads of sticky :dust:


----------



## jenny25

thanks you guys it does mean alot too me i hope this is our take home baby xxx


----------



## mislaww

jenny25 said:


> hey girls how are we sorry i havent been around too see you girls but i have had a bit of a break but i have come back with
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img35.imageshack.us/img35/3949/20110301.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> shhh no one knows yet xxx

JENNY! What wonderful news! My fingers are crossed sooooo tightly for you honey. 

:hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats hun. sending lots of sticky dust ur way xx


----------



## roonsma

OMG JEN!! Congratulations Hun, thats great news!!

I bloody new it though!! I read somewhere you'd posted that your underarms were hurting like you'd lifted too much, i had exactly the same but didn't want to get to your hopes up, whopee!!

xx


----------



## debgreasby

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Whoooooooooooooooop! .... congrats Jen!


----------



## Beadette

Congrats Jen xxx


----------



## EpdTTC

Awesome news Jen! Congrats sweetie!


----------



## jenny25

thank you all it does mean soooo much too me , i tried to tell paul last night but have not got around to it yet im kinda nervous to tell him xxx


----------



## braijackava

Congrats Jenny!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

morning girls xx

im getting scared now , im going to to have baby next monday :shock: 

ive lost my tens machine :rofl: cant find it anywhere lol

on the plus side this is the longest ive ever been pregnant for :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Well done Rainbow!

Neen update: BP back through the roof and 4+ protein. Trying a different drug but she's nil by mouth in case that placenta (and associated baby!) needs to come out today.

Prayers/wishes/strong-lung thoughts please xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mushmouth

Big hugs & positive vibes for neen! 

Congratulating Jenny!!!!

Ooooh rainbow I hope you find that tens!!! Lol x


----------



## debgreasby

Hugs to Neen ... hang in there baby bead! xxx


----------



## braijackava

Hope need can hold on a bit longer!
Doctors appt today, strong possibility she will send me in for induction. At least i hope she does!


----------



## parkgirl

Hi ladies. Been a long time since I've check in. Hope everyone is doing well. I can't hardly seem to keep up with anything anymore...I wonder how I'll stay on top of things once baby girl is here.


----------



## parkgirl

..


----------



## fluffyblue

Cant believe these babies are coming so thick and fast soon be a Spring Mummies thread like Winter Mummies.

Well done Neen xx


----------



## Tulip

From Neen:

At 2.21 today Olly George came into the world via emergency c-section. He is beautiful and weighs 4lb 8oz. He is in Neo-natal special baby care unit as he needs a little help but is breathing on his own - so we've not had cuddles yet but hopefully should soon


----------



## mushmouth

Welcome to the world Olly George! 

Congratulations Hun x


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats neen. Lovely name too x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations Neen xxxxxx


----------



## braijackava

Congrats neen! 
I had some spotting this morning and my BP was 150\94 or something like that. I was really uncomfortable all night and have had a bad headache for a few days. Baby is still moving good and no more bleeding. Have a doctor appt in 2 and a half hours. Hopefully will be induced tonight.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

braijackava said:


> Congrats neen!
> I had some spotting this morning and my BP was 150\94 or something like that. I was really uncomfortable all night and have had a bad headache for a few days. Baby is still moving good and no more bleeding. Have a doctor appt in 2 and a half hours. Hopefully will be induced tonight.

are u on any medication? they started me on some and now its up to 3 times a day :wacko: its awful i get headaches and feel horrible all the time xxxxx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Congratulations Neen ! :happydance:

Hope you get to cuddle him soon if you haven't already - sounds like Olly is a reasonable weight considering how early he has arrived and it's great that he's breathing on his own.


----------



## braijackava

Nope no medication. I think this late they wouldnt even try, just induce. I have had preeclampsia with my last 3 pregnancies too. So at the beginning of this one the doctor said if it goes up again they will just induce at 37 weeks.


----------



## braijackava

No induction today. She did strip my membranes though, and induction on the 14th if nothing happens before then.


----------



## mislaww

Congrats Neen! Fingers crossed for cuddles soon!

Christina - I hope your bp settles a bit and you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

congratulations Jenny!!!!!!! 
a very loud and emotional "ooooooh aaaaaw" escaped my mouth seeing your news!


--------
short update... so, i can come on BnB on OH's computer but not on mine, sigh!
so i'll send myself the congrats file then later on and update on this pc instead.
hate to do this as i don't want OH to stalk me here, not that there are any secrets on here lol


----------



## babysimpson

Congratulations both to Jenny and to Neen!!

Great to see all these babies arriving. I think the babies are having a competition to see how many can be born in the same week :rofl:

AFM: The :witch: visited yesterday afternoon despite the faint positive. Never mind though.


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ so sorry to hear that!!! stupid AF


from yesterday
happy 38 weeks *Posh*!!!
happy 37 weeks *Annie*!!!* full term!!!*
happy 33 weeks *Rebecca *& *cowboys angel*!!! 
happy 32 weeks *Brandi*!!! 
happy 28 weeks *Leanne *!!! 

and today!!!

happy 33 weeks *Cheryl*!!!
happy 32 weeks *Patsy*, *Kabie*, *Swanny *& *Meow*!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

hahaaaa i beat my own computer, google chrome for the win!


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Neen!And Jenny, excellent news-congrats!!


----------



## debgreasby

Back from midwife. Plus of blood in my wee :( BP normal :) Baby badger's HB perfect :)

Best news is, she's 3/5 engaged!! Yay!


----------



## mushmouth

Oooooh go Debs! I wish I knew if mini mush was heading in the right direction!

My consultant, who I was seeing fortnightly for intermittent high blood pressure, discharged me from his care yesterday! So I may get to use the midwife led suite! Got to see Mw weekly to keep an eye on it and just pray it doesn't creep back up.

Also Had a growth scan and Mini mushs estimated weight is 7lbs! And she's following her line nicely. I'm feeling quite positive now... And will probably be the first spring PAL to go over due!!! Lol


----------



## braijackava

Yay for being engaged Deb! My little man is still floating up high.
That's awesome news Mush!
I lost a lot more bloody mucus plug this morning. It was a little exciting, but I know it doesn't mean much.


----------



## roonsma

Yay for 3/5ths engaged, bloody plugs and bps staying down ladies, good babies!!

:happydance:


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies, 

Congratulations Neen, fantastic news, hope you get mahoosive cuddles soon.

Got the doctor tomorrow to check BP and baby, so looking forward to that, also still getting braxton hicks although they seem to have calmed down from what they were a few weeks ago.... and hands and feet are hurting from being swollen, cant' even wear my wedding ring anymore.. LOL

Hope everyone else is ok...


----------



## Chimpette

Here's Fatty at 38 weeks... not long now.. woohoo!
 



Attached Files:







Brody bump 38 weeks.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 1


----------



## braijackava

Cute bump Chimpette!


----------



## tinybutterfly

such an adorable bump Susan!!!
not long anymore... but you are going to make it to your due date right? i mean...somebody has to! lol


----------



## Chimpette

tinybutterfly said:


> such an adorable bump Susan!!!
> not long anymore... but you are going to make it to your due date right? i mean...somebody has to! lol

Knowing my luck probably lol. I was 4 days over with my son although um hoping i wont this time lol


----------



## Tulip

tinybutterfly said:


> such an adorable bump Susan!!!
> not long anymore... but you are going to make it to your due date right? i mean...somebody has to! lol

:rofl: This is getting silly!


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Neen! Hope your little man gets to come home soon!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Tulip said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> such an adorable bump Susan!!!
> not long anymore... but you are going to make it to your due date right? i mean...somebody has to! lol
> 
> :rofl: This is getting silly!Click to expand...

and scary! every little pain out of the normal i feel down there... and i think my waters are about to break LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 39 weeks *Juste*!!! 
happy 37 weeks *Hayley*!!! *full term!!!*
happy 36 weeks *Eve*!!!
happy 33 weeks *Mojo*!!! 
happy 30 weeks *Lucy*!!!


----------



## Tulip

LOL! Oh I see you have a ? on the front page. Olly was 2.21pm xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

haha thankyouuu!


----------



## goddess25

Just an update from me... had a baby girl on 25th February. Her name is Olivia and she weighed 7lb10oz. Had a 3.5 hour labour and she was born at 07.07am.


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats hunni xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Hi,

Just noticed that you have my due as the 13th, when it's the 12th... I think it got changed at my dating scan can't remember now.. haha

xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankyou for the update Goddess, i think somebody said it before, but i sure couldn't find that post anymore, so thankyouuuu, will update asap!

same for you Susan!

squggles

happy 39 weeks *Heather* & *Janine *& *Roonsma*!!!
*a special happy 39 weeks to Susan...finally, congrats on the right day lol!!!*
happy 38 weeks *Frankee*!!!
happy 37 weeks *Marnie*!!! *whoohoo full term!!!*
happy 36 weeks *Kayleigh*!!!
happy 35 weeks *Gabby*!!! 
happy 34 weeks *Lightweight*!!! 
happy 28 weeks *AppleSauce*!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 36 weeks *Jamie*!!! 
happy 35 weeks *Siobhan*!!! 
happy 30 weeks *Sam* and *myself*!!! 

wow 30 weeks, can't believe i reached that!!!
my whole family now knows we're expecting a little girl :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 39 weeks *Gemma*!!!
happy 36 weeks *Lea*!!! 
happy 34 weeks *momto4girls*!!! 
happy 30 weeks *Clo*!!!
happy 28 weeks *xshell79*!!! 


scan this afternoon, yay! hope the girl is still a girl and didn't magically grow a penis bc i've bought too much girly things already lol


----------



## Tulip

PMSL Tibs, feel free to confirm to us afterwards!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sorry for going AWOL but Jack and I only got out of hospital on Friday and things have been a bit manic as you can imagine!

We are doing ok, Jack seems to have settled in at home well, feeding is still a bit of an issue but he is gaiing weight and thats the most important thing. A couple of pictures for you all :)

https://i53.tinypic.com/6fy2d0.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/205ffrn.jpg


----------



## mushmouth

Omg shazza... He's stunning! Absolutely gorgeous!


I want my baby dammit!!!! Lol


----------



## debgreasby

He's gorgeous!

Managed to get an appointment tomorrow with a different consultant. Hopefully he will take pity on me and agree to induction next week. Failing that i still have my appointment for a sweep and induction discussion next tuesday. 

Keep fingers crossed this guy listens tomorrow coz i am 1 step away from a nervous breakdown! I cry every day from pain and frustration of not being able to look after my family properly. I am so tired, i get no sleep at all because of the pain. I'm on painkillers, but scared to take them too often because they r addictive and can affect baby. PLus they make me feel spaced out.

Grr, rant over.


----------



## Lianne1986

i hope they agree to what u want hun. its no fun is it :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Deb, Neen says the Habeeb is lovely. When she'd just been told it was time for an emergency c/s all she could think about was her manky hair - so he said she must have it washed! He sounds v compassionate, so I am hopeful for you darling.

(Enjoy the giant hands :rofl:)


----------



## babysimpson

Congrats Goddess.

Is any of you lovely ladies going to wait until your due date? It's getting rediculous but sooo funny. All the spring babies are going to be here before spring really gets going :rofl:


----------



## Tulip

Well - we've not heard from Juste or Heather for months... next in the queue is Janine with 5 days to go.... but as of Friday she was 3cm dilated with waters ready to pop :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

i know poor tibs makes the effore on a daily basis to do the updates and half of them either dont cum on BnB anymore or they dnt come on this thread or reply. :haha:


----------



## babysimpson

So many pics of gorgeous babies - You're all making me jealous.


----------



## braijackava

Deb I hope they agree to induction sooner rather than later. I know I am miserable, so I can't imagine how you feel.
I am going to have to say my sweep was not successful. I have an appt on thurs to see doctor and get a non stress test. If everything still looks good, I will be induced on March 15th at 39 weeks.


----------



## mushmouth

I bet u girls £1 I'm over due! Lol

Mini me is going no where any time soon 
I've started sulking now!


----------



## Tulip

I think I started sulking at 38+2 as well Mush LOL - he was 6 days over in the end....


----------



## babysimpson

Come on Mush - there needs to be at least one lady who plays properly :haha:


----------



## Chimpette

I've got 5 days left too, i have a feeling. going to go over due.... Although im hoping i dont lol


----------



## mushmouth

Lol I just went on a two mile walk (I drive EVERYWHERE) and it did nothing besides make we want ice cream!

Oooh Susan, you must be feeling slightly impatient! Lol


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww shades he's gorgeous. Deb I hope they induce you soon Hun.
Just popping in :).x


----------



## Chimpette

mushmouth said:


> Lol I just went on a two mile walk (I drive EVERYWHERE) and it did nothing besides make we want ice cream!
> 
> Oooh Susan, you must be feeling slightly impatient! Lol

Ha ha very impatient and very uncomfortable still cant quite believe im here to be honest, tick tock fatty..!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'll read later...just have to get it off my chest

ugh, i'm a bit confused... to say the least!
scan this afternoon was a bit of a *nightmare*!

new gyn... aparently she didn't get my data from my old gyn so she had to rely on me.
she checked baby, took measurements....
skeletal development, ok, on track
abdominal circumference...not ok, 3 weeks behind (is what she said, on the printed scan it's 2 weeks)
is this news to us? no, bc at 22 weeks babygirl measured ok for bone measurements and 2 weeks behind for abdominal circumference and gyn didn't make an issue out of it.

also, estimated weight is 1kg353, that's not even bad or off the charts.

she didn't want to jump to any conclusions bc she doesn't have the official data (from my old gyn),
so they put me on the monitor for half an hour, "to see if she's happy"
wtf... i don't need a monitor to know our baby is happy, the way she responds to us says more than enough.
plus, it's her fav game in the world to move away from things that scan or register anything lol,
so yes, monitor wasn't very succesful at first when the midwife tried LOL.
Bf eventually took over to constantly find and follow the heartbeat.
and of course he had to test the theory again that Ukkie's heartbeat goes up if it hears his voice...
it did, lovely to hear...

so after some waiting and analysing from the doc, she came out and said Ukkie's results from the monitor were great.

now i have to call my old gyn, explain the situation and let them discuss it


so of course they got me worried, MIL calmed me some
but still... i nag to anyone who wants to hear bc it seriously upset me


----------



## Tulip

Sounds like Ukkie's tummy takes after mummy's - flat. No dramas. Sorry you had a mare, darling. She's still a girl then? :kiss:


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: Tibs, these babies are making their presence known lol


----------



## tinybutterfly

they sure do!!!




Tulip said:


> Sounds like Ukkie's tummy takes after mummy's - flat. No dramas. Sorry you had a mare, darling. She's still a girl then? :kiss:

no drama as far as i'm concerned, but the way she was making a big deal out of it, my goodness!!!

i didn't ask to check if it's still a girl
after seeing the inner and outer labia on screen the past weeks we're pretty convinced,
regardless, i will ask again next time, because...you never know lol

it was first apointment with the new gyn and normally she doesn't even do scans at 30 weeks, so i was lucky to get to see her (my old gyn does ultrasound every month, this one only once every trimester aparently),
so i was holding back a bit, didn't feel comfy enough to ask yet
or maybe she did check and i didn't see lol, that's possible too, i'm better at seeing things in the upper part of the body, with the legs being crossed and folded, that area is usually a blur to me


----------



## tinybutterfly

and just some observations...

she asked if i knew how baby was positioned (i do)... i also asked if she can still get her head out of my pelvis area (bc the lady who does the 3d scan needs to know),
she didn't check, just said "of course, they can still move around now"
yeah... i KNOW they can... but our girl doesn't, she moves alot, but more kicking etc, not really shifting positions anymore.

and a fun fact... the midwife who helped with the monitor, her name is the name we picked out for baby.
don't know, but seeing that pop up (it's not a common name AT ALL), kind of calmed me for some reason


----------



## tinybutterfly

oops, double rant


and purely from stress (i think), i had some pink discharge after the scan and monitoring.
only few spots in my pants, nothing anymore after that, so i hope it's nothing to worry about


----------



## mislaww

Congrats Neen and Goddess on Olly and Olivia!

So sorry Babysimpson. Next month I hope.

Christina - hang in there hon.

Sorry about the debacle....your little girl is okay, I'm sure. Don't worry! :hugs:

Smiley - WOW Jack is gorgeous. Congrats!

AFM....On mat leave 2 weeks early to try and keep my blood pressure down and avoid early induction!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Hi girls just to let u all know benjamin is here!!! 

Born at 01:00am weighing a tiny 5lb 2oz (2.350g)

Will update properly later when I can and post pics xxx


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations sweetie! xx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Congratulations Lea ! :happydance: Look forward to seeing pics when you're up to it !!

Shazza - Jack is gorgeous !

Hope everyone else is doing well and all the new arrivals are settling in. 

I've had a busy week - got married on Friday and had a couple of days away in the Lake District afterwards. (Can't quite believe that after nearly 11 years together we got married when I was 33 weeks - still it saved me going on a pre-wedding diet !)


----------



## debgreasby

Huge congrats Rainbow :) x


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Rainbow!


----------



## tinybutterfly

congratulations rainbow!!!!!!!!!!




update: called my old gyn's practise (he just left, i can call him tomorrow morning).
they looked in my files and found nothing abnormal and she was very surprised the new gyn told me such a thing and worried me like that. she told me i needed to rest more, take things easy so more energy goes to baby.
i told her baby was very active, so maybe it was bc baby was too active lol.
so she reassured me that active responsive babies are happy and healthy babies that are doing just great! nothing wrong with them.

hooray! i can go out and enjoy the sunshine!
a little shopping with bro this afternoon and then meet with my cousin in town for a drink on a terras, yeppie!


----------



## tinybutterfly

and congrats *Mojo*!!!! hope it was all you hoped for!


----------



## babysimpson

Congrats to both Rainbow and Mojo!! 

Chimpette - Glad to see at least one of you are playing properly though it will be annoying if you go over and have to wait longer


----------



## debgreasby

Drum roll please .............. i'm being induced next Wednesday (16th March)!!!!!!!!!!

I am soooooooooooooooooo happy! I love Mr Habeeb!!! I went in expecting a fight and barely had to say anything! He ACTUALLY READ MY NOTES! Yay!

He did a quick internal and gave me a Bishop Score of 7/8 which means my cervix is very favourable for induction. He also said he could have broken my waters there and then but it would have been very painful lol!

So, I've to go in next Wednesday morning, 10am and they will break my waters which will hopefully (if past experience is anything to go by) kick start labour and baby badger will be on her way. 

I am so happy! 8 more sleeps and i can start to get my life back to some sort of normality!!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## Firedancer41

Great news, Deb!!! :hugs:


----------



## braijackava

Yay Deb that is awesome! I bet you are so relieved!
I go to the doctor on Thurs, and she is going to schedule mine for Tues March 15th. So we will only be one day apart!


----------



## braijackava

Oh and congrats on all the babies!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm sooooooo happy for you Deb!!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats on all the new little ones and big yay for Deb for an induction date!!!


----------



## roonsma

Congrats Rainbow!!!!

Thats great news Deb, nice to hear you sounding so upbeat!! xx :happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

Lol, DH is scared i'm in such a good mood - he's not used to it poor love!


----------



## mushmouth

Awww congratulations rainbows!!!

And yay debs! I'm not jealous at all............


----------



## debgreasby

:( sorry Mush ~~~~~ sending you labour vibes ;)


----------



## mushmouth

Thanks! :haha:

It's must be such a relief to have a real date and a plan!


----------



## debgreasby

Yeah it is, it's like a huge weight has been lifted! Looking forward to being rid of the pain and getting my life back on track x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations Rainbow on the arrival of Benjamin :) 

Congratulations to Moji on getting married - hope you had a fab day.

Great news on the induction Debs at least you know that you will have your baby next week and don't have the uncertainty hanging over you :)

Labour vibes to those who need them and I hope all the new mummies are enjoying their cuddles :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Hopefully this will work as I'm on phone in hospital , here's baby Ben :cloud9:

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/4401b626.jpg


----------



## tinybutterfly

omg he's moooore than adorable!!!!



update: old gyn and new gyn spoke... resulting in me getting another apointment at the old office next week, monitoring and scan again.
in the mean time... i'll just be couch potatoe as much as i can (doctor's orders)


----------



## tinybutterfly

yesterday's congrats
happy 38 weeks *Christina*!!!
happy 37 weeks *Deb*!!! *full term baby!!!*
happy 34 weeks *Ru *& *Meredith*!!! 
happy 33 weeks *Cesca*!!! 


and today!!
happy 39 weeks *Posh*!!!
happy 38 weeks *Annie*!!!
happy 34 weeks *Rebecca* & *cowboys angel*!!! 
happy 33 weeks *Brandi*!!! 
happy 29 weeks *Leanne *!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

hes gorgeous rainbow x

Deb im so pleased they agreed to indue u. Fab news!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Urgh i'm not well! Got an upset tummy and just been really sick :(

Not happy :nope:


----------



## debgreasby

Fed up of visiting the loo now, there's nothing more to come out of me for heaven's sake! 

Just lost a big blob of snotty discharge too. 

Starting to worry it may be early labour! Mind you, i was in a similar way with Jasmine, and she was late lol. All my plans will be ruined! Paul's on nights tonight. Eeek. 

I feel yuck yuck yuck :(


----------



## Tulip

Erm, Deb.... I don't think you'll need Mr Habeeb's hands after all :-/


----------



## Lianne1986

ohh maybe it is the start hun. with Jaiden i had upset tummy and was sick the day before.

but i didnt think anything of it bcuz i had suffered with morning sickness the entire pregnacy


----------



## Chimpette

Afternoon ladies, 

well 3 days left till d day, and im bored of waiting now lol. 

Hubby works on doors at weekends so hoping fatty doesn't make his appearance fri or sat night ha ha


----------



## Lianne1986

so exciting hun! im guessing ur baby will be born on sunday :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

whoaa look at your avatar! what an adorable picture!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

tinybutterfly said:


> whoaa look at your avatar! what an adorable picture!!!

do u mean my avatar?


----------



## tinybutterfly

yesyesyes!!! :)


----------



## Lianne1986

tinybutterfly said:


> yesyesyes!!! :)

thankoo xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

how u feeling deb x


----------



## braijackava

My last doctors appt is tomorrow, and if everything looks good we will be scheduling my induction! Very excited. I am also the farthest into pregnancy I have ever been. I didnt make it past 38 weeks with any of my other kids. Hope everyone is doing good. Dont have a ton of time to catch up with 3 kids and 2 dogs, plus all the other stuff I have to get ready!


----------



## debgreasby

Still feeling yuck. Had irregular pains for a couple of hours but they have died off now. Going to get an early night!


----------



## tinybutterfly

they didn't start back up Deb?



and i need to rant here, bc OH refuses to listen to another word i say about it lol.
new gyn is so flipping weird! old gyn estimated our girl's weight at 300g at 22 weeks, which is off the charts (or the lowest). 
new gyn, she scanned me and the scan picture said 1353g (slightly above lowest percentile) but wrote down in my book she weighs approx 1700g, which is the 50th percentile! wtf?
they are worried WHY exactly??? ugh, seriously!


----------



## debgreasby

Stupid contractions! If they gonna do something just do it already!

Got bad tummy ache, my bump hurts like i did a million sit ups!


----------



## maratobe

i now see where all you girls are at hehe!!
great to see you all! cant believe your all about to have your babies :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Oh hunni HUGE congrats!!! Marriage clearly agrees with you ;)


----------



## maratobe

haha yeah i reckon! its funny how it happened the next cycle straight after the wedding!! :) how are you?? any day now :happydance:


----------



## babysimpson

Congrats Mara to both becoming a Mrs and a mummy to be.


----------



## debgreasby

6 days till induction, thank god!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 34 weeks *Cheryl*!!!
happy 33 weeks *Patsy*, *Kabie*, *Swanny* & *Meow*!!! 




maratobe said:


> i now see where all you girls are at hehe!!
> great to see you all! cant believe your all about to have your babies :hugs:
> xxxx

whiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii you're pregnant!!!!! omg omg omg!!!!! :happydance:
massive massive congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

not long now deb!x


----------



## Chimpette

2 days left and still no signs of fatty making his appearance... Got the midwife tomorrow


----------



## braijackava

Last doctor appt today to schedule induction! Woo hoo!


----------



## roonsma

Chimpette said:


> 2 days left and still no signs of fatty making his appearance... Got the midwife tomorrow

Same her Chimpette! little devils they are!!

Good luck Brai!!x


----------



## Tulip

Overdue Spring babies? I'll believe it when I see it :rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

We are home ! 

got home this afternoon, im totally off all my bp medication which they have said is very very unusual

will wait till alex is in bed then will be posting birth story and pics

thanks you for all congrats and well wishes xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

cnt wait to hear ur birth story hun x


----------



## maratobe

tinybutterfly said:


> happy 34 weeks *Cheryl*!!!
> happy 33 weeks *Patsy*, *Kabie*, *Swanny* & *Meow*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maratobe said:
> 
> 
> i now see where all you girls are at hehe!!
> great to see you all! cant believe your all about to have your babies :hugs:
> xxxx
> 
> whiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii you're pregnant!!!!! omg omg omg!!!!! :happydance:
> massive massive congratulations!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance: only just hehe but yes 9 tests later i think i believe it hehe!!
i thought i lost you girls but your all tucked away in here ready to have beautiful babies!! :kiss:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...ainbow-baby-benjamin-william.html#post9577872

birth story for those who fancy a read xx


----------



## braijackava

So my induction is scheduled...........for tomorrow at 730am!!!!!! Baby is already over 9 lbs and the doctor is worried I will need a c section. I am so nervous now!


----------



## EpdTTC

Good luck for tomorrow braijackava


----------



## tinybutterfly

maratobe said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> happy 34 weeks *Cheryl*!!!
> happy 33 weeks *Patsy*, *Kabie*, *Swanny* & *Meow*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maratobe said:
> 
> 
> i now see where all you girls are at hehe!!
> great to see you all! cant believe your all about to have your babies :hugs:
> xxxx
> 
> whiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii you're pregnant!!!!! omg omg omg!!!!! :happydance:
> massive massive congratulations!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance: only just hehe but yes 9 tests later i think i believe it hehe!!
> i thought i lost you girls but your all tucked away in here ready to have beautiful babies!! :kiss:Click to expand...

not lost, also, Vickie runs the thread especially for the ones from the chart stalkers thread, it'll need bumping from a few pages away i think, oops


good luck *Braijackava*!!!!


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Christina! xxx


----------



## mushmouth

braijackava said:


> So my induction is scheduled...........for tomorrow at 730am!!!!!! Baby is already over 9 lbs and the doctor is worried I will need a c section. I am so nervous now!

Good luck hon!!!

Come on term babies! Time to get out!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck Christina! x


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 40 weeks *Juste*!!! *dueeeeee!!! *
happy 38 weeks *Hayley*!!!
happy 37 weeks *Eve*!!! *full term!!!*
happy 34 weeks *Mojo*!!! 
happy 31 weeks *Lucy*!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

my goodness, this week is going slooooow!
i was convinced it was friday yesterday, no suck luck!

and i dreamt they did another scan and they told us she had a funny shaped head!
wtf...she does not! i've seen it! lol


----------



## braijackava

4am here and I am up. Don't think I will be getting anymore sleep. Nerves have kicked in with how horrible my last 2 births were! Thanks for all the kind words. Sorry to not comment on everything right now, my head is all jumbled.


----------



## Chimpette

Good luck Christina...! Cant' wait to see photo's!

Well saw midwife today and I have raised BP and swelling but no protein in my urine, also baby feeling big and fundal height measuring 41cm, so I have been booked into FAU on sunday for another BP test and a consultant appointment on tuesday to see if I need to be induced or not... I'm hoping not...!


----------



## Lianne1986

ohh i hope u dnt get induced either Chimpette, hopefully baby will make an appearance over the weekend :)


----------



## braijackava

L and D is full as of right now. Need to wait for them to call me.


----------



## roonsma

Good luck Brai, hope you get a bed hun x

Hope all goes well for you Chimpette x

:hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

:happydance: after days of snotty discharge, my show is starting properly! 

DH is officially scared lol.

I think it's all the cleaning we've done today .. mine in short 5 minute bursts due to this cursed SPD :growlmad:


----------



## roonsma

Fantastic things are moving for you Deb!

I think i lost my plug today so along with the crampy periody pains and mild tightenings i'm hoping things get moving here too!

Hi ladies xx


----------



## braijackava

Maxwell Grant born at 408pm 8lbs 7oz no csection needed!


----------



## EpdTTC

Yay! Welcome Maxwell! Congrats Christina!


----------



## Chimpette

Excellent news Christina congratulations!

Well d day is finally here, eviction notice has been served so come on little fatty out you come....

Roonsma any news yet..?? looks like we will be the 1st late spring mummies lol


----------



## Tulip

Spring mummies have reached their due date :yipee:

Well done Christina. Hope the birth was not as bad as your last two xxxxx

Deb - GET CONTRACTING!


----------



## debgreasby

Yay welcome Maxwell, great news about the no csection!!

afm - had contraction 5-10 mins apart till about 10pm last night, then they just stopped!! Bloody frustrating i'll tell ya!! DH had a bit of a poke around (SORRY TMI lol) and he says her head is like mega low (hmm, explains the bowling ball feeling between my legs!) and i'm about 3cm :) I'd make him train to be a midwife if i wasn't so possessive lol (don't like the idea of him fiddling about with other peoples foofs :haha: ) He was always spot on in his analysis when i was having Jasmine. Hey, some people play doctors and nurses, we play Midwife and frustrated mum to be PMSL

So. GRRRRRR. But on the bright side..................... 4 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: You absolutely crack me up!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

hahahaha *deb*!!!! is it hard to train your own OH to do these things?


congratulations *Christina*!!!!


and OMG overdue spring mommies? i'm so blessed i get to witness this :p


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 40 weeks *Heather *& *Janine*, *Susan *& *Roonsma*!!!
happy 39 weeks *Frankee*!!!
happy 38 weeks *Marnie*!!!
happy 37 weeks *Kayleigh*!!!
happy 36 weeks *Gabby*!!! 
happy 35 weeks *Lightweight*!!! 
happy 29 weeks *AppleSauce*!!!

what? all 4 reached 40 weeks? 
i am sooo double checking that in a bit when i'm more awake lol


----------



## lovehearts

Welcome to all the new arrivals :) hope labour gets moving for the rest of you soon. I am term today :happydance: can't quite believe it. So now its countdown to due date!!!

Xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Lol TB, he's just a natural.

Can't have baby Badger today, babysitter unavailable and DH going out with his mates!
Hmpf! Ah well, Wednesday it is!


----------



## mushmouth

Congratulations Christina! And welcome Maxwell Grant!

Oooh Susan! Get him ooooout!!! Lol x


----------



## roonsma

Congratulations Brai,well done hun :hugs:

Wow Deb, i need to get my hubby trained up, i'd love to know what was going on down there! 

No news Chimpette, had some bloody mucous on Thurs eve, then the plug yesterday, loads of cramps and backache but nothing seems to be getting going, what about you? x :hugs:


----------



## Chimpette

Absolutely nothing to report this end, haven't lost plug, mucas, nothing. Also being abandoned today as hubby off playing rugby so feeling abit crappy cos all by myself with my ds but hey Ho...


----------



## roonsma

Ah bless you hun, naughty hubby! I don't know about you but i feel a bit flat today, bit of an anti-climax. My OH was off roading last Sat and was well over an hour away in the middle of no-where, I'm a bit clingy at the moment and didn't like it one bit! :hugs:

Deb, just had a re-think with regards to my hubby and internals! I remembered how big his hands are-I've had a quick look and no bloody way!! :haha:


----------



## debgreasby

LMAO! Luckily my hubby has skinny hands and long fingers ;)

Ooops i just "accidentally" threw a load of the kids toys away ... baaad evil mummy!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

debgreasby said:


> Can't have baby Badger today, babysitter unavailable and DH going out with his mates!

wow baby Badger listens well already hahaha



Chimpette said:


> Absolutely nothing to report this end, haven't lost plug, mucas, nothing. Also being abandoned today as hubby off playing rugby so feeling abit crappy cos all by myself with my ds but hey Ho...

i'm by myself too, mine is off buying new computer (for my uncle's company) and then installing it blabla.


i bought a cute summer jacket for our girl today, whiii
feeling bit bored... lots of things i could do, but don't feel like doing any of them, it's too freaking cold too, bleh


----------



## debgreasby

Lol - if she's anything like my other kids she won't listen to a word i say :haha:


----------



## tinybutterfly

janine (babyherd2) was induced, found this on the boards (from march 8)

So Pleased to see a few more People on this thread. Well Girls this might be My last 'pregnant' post. Just thought that I'd let You all know that Tomorrow is My induction date. Booked in for 11am and can't wait to meet My little Rainbow. I hope the wait won't be too long? The nerves have started to really kick in though. 
Glad Everyone and bumps are well, Take Care
Love Janine xxx

so i think we can say "congrats janine" by now :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

*marnie* is getting induced on monday

that's all update wise that i can find on the boards hehe


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 37 weeks *Jamie*!!! *full term!!!*
happy 36 weeks *Siobhan*!!! 
happy 31 weeks *Sam *and *myself*!!!


----------



## Firedancer41

Mara, beautiful avatar from your wedding day :)
Epd, LOVE the pic of sweetEden!
Christina, congrats! Love the name Maxwell-looking forward to reading your birth story! Glad you could avoid the section!
Looks like we're in the beginning of the next wave of births! Good luck to those ladies who are right there! And to those who are not quite there yet, hang in!


----------



## EpdTTC

Lisa-I love the pic of your sweet girl too! Precious!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

welcome baby Maxwell xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...xander-benjamin-mummys-world.html#post9620338

my parenting journal come say hi xx


----------



## braijackava

Here is a quick pic. More to come later.
 



Attached Files:







Max031111 008.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies, realquick update from me.

Went to FAu sat to get bp checked as friday qas high, they found protein and blood in urine so was kept overnight, decided on sunday that my kidney wasny working how it should so said they were going to induce me.

I had 1st lot of gel and started contracting, was moved tolabour ward at 1am to have waters broken but its now 6am and im still waiting...


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Susan hon xx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Good luck Susan !

Congrats to all the new mummies - lots of gorgeous baby pics appearing now !


----------



## EpdTTC

Thinking of you Susan! Best wishes for a quick and smooth delivery.


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck Susan!

AFM - 2 more days!! Can't stand much longer of these stop start contractions!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

good luck Susan!!!!!!
and good luck Marnie!!!!


happy 40 weeks *Gemma*!!!
happy 37 weeks *Lea*!!! 
happy 35 weeks *momto4girls*!!! 
happy 31 weeks *Clo*!!!
happy 29 weeks *xshell79*!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

another check-up tomorrow, can't wait to hear what they have to say,
this has been a looooooooong week!


----------



## mushmouth

Good luck Susan! Thinking of you hun xx

Gorgeous little man Braijackava! X


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

awww pic of Maxwell is adorable xx


----------



## roonsma

Chimpette said:


> Hello ladies, realquick update from me.
> 
> Went to FAu sat to get bp checked as friday qas high, they found protein and blood in urine so was kept overnight, decided on sunday that my kidney wasny working how it should so said they were going to induce me.
> 
> I had 1st lot of gel and started contracting, was moved tolabour ward at 1am to have waters broken but its now 6am and im still waiting...

Good luck hunnie!! Hoping they've got round to you! :hugs:

Brai your LO is beautiful xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Drum roll please .............. i'm being induced next Wednesday (16th March)!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am soooooooooooooooooo happy! I love Mr Habeeb!!! I went in expecting a fight and barely had to say anything! He ACTUALLY READ MY NOTES! Yay!
> 
> He did a quick internal and gave me a Bishop Score of 7/8 which means my cervix is very favourable for induction. He also said he could have broken my waters there and then but it would have been very painful lol!
> 
> So, I've to go in next Wednesday morning, 10am and they will break my waters which will hopefully (if past experience is anything to go by) kick start labour and baby badger will be on her way.
> 
> I am so happy! 8 more sleeps and i can start to get my life back to some sort of normality!!!!!
> 
> :happydance:

Were you not tempted to tell him to just do it anyway since you are already in pain? ;)



x-Rainbow-x said:


> Hopefully this will work as I'm on phone in hospital , here's baby Ben :cloud9:
> 
> https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/4401b626.jpg

Awwww he is beautiful.



maratobe said:


> i now see where all you girls are at hehe!!
> great to see you all! cant believe your all about to have your babies :hugs:
> xxxx

YEY!!!!! YOU'RE PREGNANT!!!!



x-Rainbow-x said:


> We are home !
> 
> got home this afternoon, im totally off all my bp medication which they have said is very very unusual
> 
> will wait till alex is in bed then will be posting birth story and pics
> 
> thanks you for all congrats and well wishes xxx

That's great news. Glad all is going well.



braijackava said:


> Maxwell Grant born at 408pm 8lbs 7oz no csection needed!

Great news sweetie. Congratulations.



tinybutterfly said:


> janine (babyherd2) was induced, found this on the boards (from march 8)
> 
> so i think we can say "congrats janine" by now :)

Yeah she had a gorgeous baby boy - I see no name or details on her faebook though.



braijackava said:


> Here is a quick pic. More to come later.

Awww he is beautiful.



Chimpette said:


> Hello ladies, realquick update from me.
> 
> Went to FAu sat to get bp checked as friday qas high, they found protein and blood in urine so was kept overnight, decided on sunday that my kidney wasny working how it should so said they were going to induce me.
> 
> I had 1st lot of gel and started contracting, was moved tolabour ward at 1am to have waters broken but its now 6am and im still waiting...

I really hope it's not much longer for you if baby isn't already here.

Sorry I am being so crap at posting at the moment. I forgot how much time babies take lol


----------



## braijackava

Good luck Chimpette!


----------



## Chimpette

Hello everyone,

What a day yesterday, 2 mideives and a doctor cooldnt break my waters so ended up just given me stretch and sweeps (ouch). Last sweep was at 1230pm and I'm happy to say that Brody made his appearance at 4:11pm. I only used gas and air which shocked me as I don't have a high paim threshold at all....

Ill post photo and birth story later as still in hospital hoping to get released later this morning


----------



## Chimpette

Hello everyone,

What a day yesterday, 2 mideives and a doctor cooldnt break my waters so ended up just given me stretch and sweeps (ouch). Last sweep was at 1230pm and I'm happy to say that Brody made his appearance at 4:11pm. I only used gas and air which shocked me as I don't have a high paim threshold at all....

Ill post photo and birth story later as still in hospital hoping to get released later this morning


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


happy 38 weeks *Deb*!!! *one more day!!!*
happy 35 weeks *Ru *& *Meredith*!!! 
happy 34 weeks *Cesca*!!!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Susan - welcome to the world Brody xxx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Congratulations Susan :happydance:

Lovely name !


----------



## mushmouth

Awwww Susan well done!! And congratulations hon! Can't wait to see pics! Xx


----------



## debgreasby

Huge congrats Susan, well done!! xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Susan!!


----------



## babysimpson

Congrats Susan!! Brody is a gorgeous name. So there can't be many of you left seeing as there are babies popping out everywhere. There is definitely no chance of me getting up the duff again before you all have your LOs but hey ho my time will come.


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm popping out mine in may hun, plenty of time for you still!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Yay Congrats Susan and welcome Brody.


----------



## braijackava

Congrats Susan!


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

As a 35 week present from my surgeon's office, I finally got the baby springing date!! About time too... we're booked for a cesarean on April 13th, 9:30 in the morning. I think big brother was getting as impatient as me (how many days until our baby comes, mommy?!), we were supposed to have a date nailed down 2 weeks ago. Now... I'm not entirely sure the girlie's going to wait that long, but at least there's a definite end in sight now. 5 days after my birthday! 

I've been pretty crumpled lately - I've had bad insomnia and hit the kitchen 3am Friday for a glass of juice then tried to stand & got hit with an unbelievable lower back spasm - I couldn't even get up for 45 minutes and just sat there in the dark wanting to scream. Eventually I inchwormed it into the other room and woke DH, got the TENS strapped on, which helped a bit, managed to get a T3 scrip over the phone the following day, but I haven't been very functional since then and have been told to slow way the hell down. Not a choice at this point. Frustrating. Again though - thinking positive... the end's in sight, she's happily bumping about (still very active), and I'd rather be in this hella pain than have it be her hurting or something dangerous. 

Huge, huge, congratulations to all the beautiful new mommies and their gorgeous fresh babies!! I can't believe there are so many! The photos make me tear up with the happies. I can't believe I have less than a month to go myself. For the ones of us still waiting... very best of luck!! It's all so close now... :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







tummylove.jpg
File size: 64.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ oooh what a cute picture!

and YAY for having a date set for c-section!

doesn't sound like much fun otherwise, but you sure have patience,45 minutes? i would have screamed bloody murder!


----------



## debgreasby

Glad the end is in sight for you!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Tomorrow is your day Deb! Thinking of you!


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Good luck Deb !


----------



## Beadette

Good luck Deb!! Xxx 

Hi girls - so sorry I've been AWOL - been very poorly and only came out of hospital last night after a fortnight! A somewhat traumatic fortnight in many ways but the most amazing couple of weeks too! 

I must get round to writing my birth story soon xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

good luck deb x


----------



## braijackava

Good luck Deb!


----------



## Tulip

Go Deb! It's BADGER TIME!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

sigh...another bleed... quite pink this time... doesn't smell like amniotic fluid so i hope yesterday's internal exam is to blame.

what does amniotic fluid smell like anyway? i always imagine it smells like newborn kittens, is it anything like that?

refraining from calling the gyn's office again, only was there yesterday and they did internal, scan and monitor and all was perfectly fine with baby girl.
she's also moving around well now, so don't think it's a real problem.

am taking it easy today and keep calm for another day


----------



## debgreasby

Thanks everyone. Still doesn't seem real, can't believe i'm having a baby today!!!
Will be updating on FB hopefully, or at least DH will!
Been awake since half 5! Paranoid they're gonna turn me away and say they're too busy! 
Mind you, still having irregular contractions so that's something!!

Be back with you all soon, much love xxx


p.s. TB get your feet up and chill ... and apparently amniotic fluid has a sweetish smell.


----------



## maratobe

YAY go deb!! cant wait to see little bub!! :) :happydance:


----------



## lovehearts

Good luck deb! 

Congrats on all the other new babies.

I'm going for a private fetal wellbeing scan today as I got messed around at the hospital yesterday and after waiting a week already for a growth scan I was told I would have to wait another week! I had static and then slow growth so I'd like to get my bump checked asap so booked private for today! Hospital have managed to fit me in friday now so will see my little man today and friday. I hope its all ok,am so worried.

Xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck deb xxx

will someone be updating here cuz i dont have her on facebook?


----------



## Tulip

I'll update if I see the news first x


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ hehehe, yes will probably be you, as much as i'd like to stalk FB today, i feel i'm going to need a nap soon...and i bet baby badger will be born just then haha


----------



## mushmouth

Good luck deb xx

Bead-hope you're feeling better hon xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 40 weeks *Posh*!!!
happy 39 weeks *Annie*!!!
happy 35 weeks *Rebecca* & *cowboys angel*!!! 
happy 34 weeks *Brandi*!!! 
happy 30 weeks *Leanne *!!!


i read somewhere (i think the chart stalkers thread) that Posh would be induced early march (around the 2nd), anybody any news on that?


----------



## braijackava

Yay Deb so excited for you!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Chimpette said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> What a day yesterday, 2 mideives and a doctor cooldnt break my waters so ended up just given me stretch and sweeps (ouch). Last sweep was at 1230pm and I'm happy to say that Brody made his appearance at 4:11pm. I only used gas and air which shocked me as I don't have a high paim threshold at all....
> 
> Ill post photo and birth story later as still in hospital hoping to get released later this morning

Yey congratulations hun.



babysimpson said:


> Congrats Susan!! Brody is a gorgeous name. So there can't be many of you left seeing as there are babies popping out everywhere. There is definitely no chance of me getting up the duff again before you all have your LOs but hey ho my time will come.

Hope it will be sooner rather than later


Beadette said:


> Good luck Deb!! Xxx
> 
> Hi girls - so sorry I've been AWOL - been very poorly and only came out of hospital last night after a fortnight! A somewhat traumatic fortnight in many ways but the most amazing couple of weeks too!
> 
> I must get round to writing my birth story soon xxx

Look forward to reading it



tinybutterfly said:


> sigh...another bleed... quite pink this time... doesn't smell like amniotic fluid so i hope yesterday's internal exam is to blame.
> 
> what does amniotic fluid smell like anyway? i always imagine it smells like newborn kittens, is it anything like that?
> 
> refraining from calling the gyn's office again, only was there yesterday and they did internal, scan and monitor and all was perfectly fine with baby girl.
> she's also moving around well now, so don't think it's a real problem.
> 
> am taking it easy today and keep calm for another day

You should always seek medical advice with any bleed hun. Fluid smells sweet



lovehearts said:


> Good luck deb!
> 
> Congrats on all the other new babies.
> 
> I'm going for a private fetal wellbeing scan today as I got messed around at the hospital yesterday and after waiting a week already for a growth scan I was told I would have to wait another week! I had static and then slow growth so I'd like to get my bump checked asap so booked private for today! Hospital have managed to fit me in friday now so will see my little man today and friday. I hope its all ok,am so worried.
> 
> Xxx

Hope all goes well.

Debs couldn't have her waters broken because babies head went high again so they have given prostin at 12 and is contracting every 5-10 minutes and waiting


----------



## babysimpson

Hi girls,

Good luck Deb and hopefully by the time I finish writing this, you will have baby badger in your arms!

I'm goign to be a bit cheeky girls and I hope you don't mind. I'm getting my hair dyed bright red for Red Nose Day and it's going to be styled into a mowhawk (without the shaved areas lol). If any of you would like to donate please PM me and I'll give you the link (not sure if I can just post it here directly?). If I exceed my target, I will be going into work dressed as a punk for the day!!!


----------



## Tulip

Was just going to post Deb's news but she appears to be viewing the thread! Well done Deb ! xx


----------



## debgreasby

Can't do ths on stupid phone.
taliah faith born 8.26pm after water broken at 8pm lol. epi stopped working so just gas really.
on iv antibiotics 24 hour so will be here till friday grr.
going to ward soon. need sleep.

she's gorgeous and perfect and taken straight to the boob.

will update when i can.


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Deb. Beautiful name!


----------



## braijackava

Yay Deb! So happy for you!


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Deb!! Lovely name! I hope you are feeling well :)


----------



## maratobe

fantastic news deb congratulations!!! welcome little taliah :happydance::happydance:
rest up deb! :)


----------



## aussiettc

Congrats Deb, great job!!


----------



## mushmouth

Awww congratulations Deb! Well done x


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Congratulations Deb :happydance: Beautiful name !


----------



## tinybutterfly

yeppie, congrats Deb!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 35 weeks *Cheryl*!!!
happy 34 weeks *Patsy*, *Kabie*, *Swanny *& *Meow*!!!


----------



## babysimpson

Well Done Deb and a lovely name you picked too. Hope you feel better soon and get to go home and enjoy motherhood even more now


----------



## roonsma

Aww, congratulations Deb, well done hun!! Hope your home soon xx :hugs:


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats deb


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations xxx lovely name x


----------



## lovehearts

congrats deb. So pleased for you.


Not such good news for me yday at the private scan - baby is quite small on my growth chart although on their average chart he didnt seem so small.....its all so confusing. Have an appointment at 10.10 tomorrow at the hospital for growth scan, iv a feeling they will just say they will monitor it and send me on my way which terrifies me.

Hope you are all well

xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Congrats Deb!!! :happydance:


----------



## Beadette

Congrats Deb - she is beautiful xxx


----------



## braijackava

Here are some more pictures and my birth story if anyone is interested.



Spoiler
I went to my doctors appt on Thursday March 10th. They did a growth scan and estimated baby to be 9lbs 5oz, which was concerning to them as the biggest baby I have delivered was 6lbs 6oz. So when I went to see my doctor I was a little suprised when she suggested inducing me the next day! I was expecting it to be at 39 weeks, which would have been Tuesday March 15th. So I hurried home and called everyone and got babysitters etc set up. I took something to help me sleep the night before, since I knew I wouldnt get any sleep otherwise. I still ended up waking up at 4am. Took a shower, had a light breakfast, and called L&D to see if they had room for me. I was soooo disapointed when they said they were very busy and they would call me later in the day. Well after several more phone calls back and forth, and them telling me I might have to wait for the next day, I took a small nap. I woke up and realized my phone was not in a service area. So I hurried and called them back and they said to come in right away! So we hurried out the door. When we got to the hospital I went up to the room, I was worried they would send me home again if I didnt hurry. Hubby got the kids off with the babysitter and him, my 11 year old son, and my cousin came up to the room. By then the doctor had already been in and broke my water. I was 2cm dialated when she broke it at approx 12pm. They then started an IV and started fluids and pitocin. For the first hour I was feeling fine, besides losing huge amounts of fluid. It was rather funny, because my husband who watched the whole birth with no problem, was actually gagging at the sight of the amniotic fluid. After that I started to get small contractions, nothing horrible. Then they started getting more uncomfortable. I asked for some IV pain meds, and they helped me to relax and breath through them better. Then it started to wear off, so I asked for the epidural. I have a history of the epidural not working at all for me, but I wanted to try it again. Once he was done the pain in my stomach from the contractions slowly went away. At this point my son and cousin were in the waiting room. I was still feeling some pressure below my waist, but I could breathe through it. Everyone eventually left the room besides my husband. Then the pressure started getting really bad. They had to turn the pitocin off because my body was overreacting to the pitocin. I was having way to many contractions, with barely any rest inbetween. When I received my epidural I was 4+cm, when I started feeling the pressure she checked me again and I was 7cm. This was within about 20 min. Then everything is kind of a blur. I was in so much pain, I could feel everything and the epidural was not working at all anymore. Next thing I know my husband was running down the hall for the nurse and she was calling the doctor for delivery. The doctor got there and checked and I was 9cm, she set up then I was 10. Then I started pushing and it was horrible. I had about 10 sec beak between each contraction, and I had to push with each one. The babies heartbeat was dropping down to 90 because he had no breaks from being squeezed. So they put oxygen on me and a vacuum on his head. He was finally born at 408pm weighing 8lbs 7oz. He was very pale when he was born and the NICU had to come down and stimulate him, but he was fine after that. I ended up having 2 small tears that had to be stitched. Sorry so long! Congrats to anyone who read all of this!

 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5









003.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mislaww

Congrats Deb and Christina!! Such beautiful babies for you both! xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaah christina, lovely outfit in that first picture! XD


happy 41 weeks *Juste*!!! 
happy 39 weeks *Hayley*!!!
happy 38 weeks *Eve*!!!
happy 35 weeks *Mojo*!!! 
happy 32 weeks *Lucy*!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

lovehearts said:


> congrats deb. So pleased for you.
> 
> 
> Not such good news for me yday at the private scan - baby is quite small on my growth chart although on their average chart he didnt seem so small.....its all so confusing. Have an appointment at 10.10 tomorrow at the hospital for growth scan, iv a feeling they will just say they will monitor it and send me on my way which terrifies me.
> 
> Hope you are all well
> 
> xxx

Don't lt them fob you off if you are unhappy with things hun xx



braijackava said:


> Here are some more pictures and my birth story if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I went to my doctors appt on Thursday March 10th. They did a growth scan and estimated baby to be 9lbs 5oz, which was concerning to them as the biggest baby I have delivered was 6lbs 6oz. So when I went to see my doctor I was a little suprised when she suggested inducing me the next day! I was expecting it to be at 39 weeks, which would have been Tuesday March 15th. So I hurried home and called everyone and got babysitters etc set up. I took something to help me sleep the night before, since I knew I wouldnt get any sleep otherwise. I still ended up waking up at 4am. Took a shower, had a light breakfast, and called L&D to see if they had room for me. I was soooo disapointed when they said they were very busy and they would call me later in the day. Well after several more phone calls back and forth, and them telling me I might have to wait for the next day, I took a small nap. I woke up and realized my phone was not in a service area. So I hurried and called them back and they said to come in right away! So we hurried out the door. When we got to the hospital I went up to the room, I was worried they would send me home again if I didnt hurry. Hubby got the kids off with the babysitter and him, my 11 year old son, and my cousin came up to the room. By then the doctor had already been in and broke my water. I was 2cm dialated when she broke it at approx 12pm. They then started an IV and started fluids and pitocin. For the first hour I was feeling fine, besides losing huge amounts of fluid. It was rather funny, because my husband who watched the whole birth with no problem, was actually gagging at the sight of the amniotic fluid. After that I started to get small contractions, nothing horrible. Then they started getting more uncomfortable. I asked for some IV pain meds, and they helped me to relax and breath through them better. Then it started to wear off, so I asked for the epidural. I have a history of the epidural not working at all for me, but I wanted to try it again. Once he was done the pain in my stomach from the contractions slowly went away. At this point my son and cousin were in the waiting room. I was still feeling some pressure below my waist, but I could breathe through it. Everyone eventually left the room besides my husband. Then the pressure started getting really bad. They had to turn the pitocin off because my body was overreacting to the pitocin. I was having way to many contractions, with barely any rest inbetween. When I received my epidural I was 4+cm, when I started feeling the pressure she checked me again and I was 7cm. This was within about 20 min. Then everything is kind of a blur. I was in so much pain, I could feel everything and the epidural was not working at all anymore. Next thing I know my husband was running down the hall for the nurse and she was calling the doctor for delivery. The doctor got there and checked and I was 9cm, she set up then I was 10. Then I started pushing and it was horrible. I had about 10 sec beak between each contraction, and I had to push with each one. The babies heartbeat was dropping down to 90 because he had no breaks from being squeezed. So they put oxygen on me and a vacuum on his head. He was finally born at 408pm weighing 8lbs 7oz. He was very pale when he was born and the NICU had to come down and stimulate him, but he was fine after that. I ended up having 2 small tears that had to be stitched. Sorry so long! Congrats to anyone who read all of this!

Sounds like you did well. Sorry the epidural didn't work - I had the same issue with my third and it was horrific. It's horrid when their heart drops isn't it? Sophia kept dropping to 40 and I was shitting myself that she was ill.

He is lovely xx

Debs is hoping to be home today and sends her love to all. Sorry I didn't manage to get online yesterday to post


----------



## debgreasby

We're home!!

Will post a birth story later when i get a minute , let's just say i'm glad it's over!!!
 



Attached Files:







194099_10150108939608595_589728594_6501917_2732518_o.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3









191202_10150109680828595_589728594_6507206_8069458_o.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## roonsma

She's beautiful Deb, congratulations again x


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ every time i see you posted i think "omg her waters broke!" lol


----------



## Chimpette

Hello everyone,

Well finally got around to coming to show you Brody. 

It was quite honestly the worst experience I've ever had...! The sister in charge of hte labour ward was the most horriblest woman EVER!!!! I won't go into too many details as I dont' want to scare others, but I will be companing about the treatment we got from the hospital.

I ended up having a PPH afterwards and have been quite weak and ill from it all... feeling better now though.

So here he is: Brody Hunter arrived on 14th March 11' @ 4:11pm weighing it as 8lb 7oz and 57cm.
 



Attached Files:







Brody.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6









Brody 4.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 6









Brody 5.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## roonsma

Congratualations Hun, sorry to hear you had a shite time-it just shouldn't be like that. He's lovely, well done xx:hugs:


----------



## roonsma

tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ every time i see you posted i think "omg her waters broke!" lol

:nope:! x


----------



## Chimpette

roonsma said:


> Congratualations Hun, sorry to hear you had a shite time-it just shouldn't be like that. He's lovely, well done xx:hugs:

OMG hon I was sure that we would have had some news from you by now....! You sure have made things alittle too comfy in there LOL

xx


----------



## roonsma

Chimpette said:


> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> Congratualations Hun, sorry to hear you had a shite time-it just shouldn't be like that. He's lovely, well done xx:hugs:
> 
> OMG hon I was sure that we would have had some news from you by now....! You sure have made things alittle too comfy in there LOL
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:dohh: What can i say!!! x


----------



## EpdTTC

Beautiful pics ladies!


----------



## mushmouth

Awwww girls!!! What beautiful babies! :cloud9:

Susan - I'm sorry it was a shitty time :( defo complain and hopefully it won't happen again to someone else! X


----------



## Tulip

Sorry you had such a shocking experience Susan. Lots of love to you. The two monsters together are SO CUTE! xx


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats again Susan, he's gorgeous!


----------



## tinybutterfly

he's sooo adorable Susan!!!!
sorry it was such a horrible experience for you though! what a bitch, some ppl should know when to quit their jobs


happy 41 weeks *Heather*& *Roonsma*!!!
happy 40 weeks *Frankee*!!!
happy 38 weeks *Kayleigh*!!!
happy 37 weeks *Gabby*!!! *full term!!!*
happy 36 weeks *Lightweight*!!! 
happy 30 weeks *AppleSauce*!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 38 weeks *Jamie*!!! 
happy 37 weeks *Siobhan*!!! *full term baby!*
happy 32 weeks *Sam *and *myself*!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

I can't believe you are 32 weeks hun x


----------



## tinybutterfly

me neither!!!! i'm doing photoshoot (by myself) to make sure it's real lol


----------



## MissMaternal

Just checking in on you girls! Wow, i can't believe how many babies have been born recently! Congrats to all of you. I have been reading the new posts on this thread everyday....wishing i was still part of it :cry:

I finally had a period after 16 weeks of waiting (i've probably posted that already, can't remember lol) and i'm due AF on Weds...did a test last night, BFN though :(

Good luck to everyone whose babies are still cooking!!!!

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Miss you Sarah! Sending baby dust :hugs:

What, no babies over the weekend, girls? Please rectify forthwith :D


----------



## roonsma

My bump has finally arrived! It's a little boy bump much to our surprise and he's just devine.

He's 8lb 1oz of loveliness and arrived at 8.38 yesterday evening, We haven't decided on a name yet!

I'll try and get round to a birth story soon, much love to you all. Labour dust to those full termers still waiting(if there are any?) and :hugs: to all xx


----------



## mushmouth

Aaaaah roonsma!!! Congratulations hon!!! Xx


----------



## Lianne1986

mislaww has had her baby. i wont post any details until i get permission xx


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats roonsma xx


----------



## Tulip

Fabulous, well done Roonsma and Annie! xx


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Tulip said:


> What, no babies over the weekend, girls? Please rectify forthwith :D

Blimey, that seemed to work very well !!

:happydance: Congrats to Roonsma & Annie ! :happydance:


----------



## Bittersweet

congrats ladies :).xx


----------



## braijackava

Yay congrats on the babies!


----------



## babysimpson

Congrats on the new arrivals girls. I think some of you need to change your profile status though adn a lot still say that you're expecting :haha:


----------



## tinybutterfly

congratulations Roonsma & Annie!!!! 


happy 41 weeks *Gemma*!!!
happy 38 weeks *Lea*!!! 
happy 36 weeks *momto4girls*!!! 
happy 32 weeks *Clo*!!!
happy 30 weeks *xshell79*!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations girls xxxxx

i cant believe Ben is nearly 2 weeks old already :shock:


----------



## Vickieh1981

MissMaternal said:


> Just checking in on you girls! Wow, i can't believe how many babies have been born recently! Congrats to all of you. I have been reading the new posts on this thread everyday....wishing i was still part of it :cry:
> 
> I finally had a period after 16 weeks of waiting (i've probably posted that already, can't remember lol) and i'm due AF on Weds...did a test last night, BFN though :(
> 
> Good luck to everyone whose babies are still cooking!!!!
> 
> xxx

I was thinking of you just this morning hun and wondering how you were getting on. I can't believe you had to wait 16 weeks for your af to arrive, that sucks.

I really really hope that you get a bfp this month - you deserve things to go well for you.



Lianne1986 said:


> mislaww has had her baby. i wont post any details until i get permission xx

Congratulations to Annie, can't wait to hear details



x-Rainbow-x said:


> congratulations girls xxxxx
> 
> i cant believe Ben is nearly 2 weeks old already :shock:

I know - it goes scarily quickly. Sophia will be 6 weeks on Thursday and it's flown by.


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Roonsma and Annie! Can't wait to see pics and hear all about your LO's arrivals!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 36 weeks *Ru *& *Meredith*!!! 
happy 35 weeks *Cesca*!!!


my weekly lists are getting shorter!!! haha


----------



## aussiettc

hey tiny, you need to change Deb's colour in your ticker.

DO you realise that i might have my bub's the same time as you cause i'm booked in for the 23rd of may. If you go over due i might beatt you, thats so scary.

Congratulations to all the new little bubba's.


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Roonsma and Annie!


----------



## tinybutterfly

aussiettc said:


> hey tiny, you need to change Deb's colour in your ticker.
> 
> DO you realise that i might have my bub's the same time as you cause i'm booked in for the 23rd of may. If you go over due i might beatt you, thats so scary.

that is scary idd! over here they let you go 10 days overdue before they induce!
so it is possible... omg...grow girl, groooooooow!!! lol

at the last apointment he said that IF i have a small placenta (bc my belly is small too...according to him, i feel massive! lol), she _might _come earlier, but that's something he'll check next time, or closer to due date anyway


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

36 weeks now! I can't believe this time next Tuesday I'll be term! A dear friend is coming by to do a belly cast today! Excited. I've been feeling better, but really, the pseudo contractions are getting ridiculous (we've been joking about naming her Braxton) -- so tight and frequent, especially at night. I'm honestly not sure she'll wait until the C-date April 13th. I hope all goes smoothly, whatever exit plans the remainder of the spring babies have up their tiny, non-existent sleeves (more congratulations to those already here!). I'm off to butter my belly, try to finish off my hospital bag and cash in on the nesting addiction. :thumbup: &#10084; to all!
 



Attached Files:







shadow.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

P.S. (Really, aren't these gorgeous?) Just gathering ideas for later decorating... anyone else make a belly cast? I'd love to see if so...
 



Attached Files:







bellies.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Tulip

Oh I luuuuuuuuuuurve the sunflower one, Ru!


----------



## tinybutterfly

waw, now that is turning it into a work of art! *already has some painters in mind*

love your shadow picture Ru!
hmm Braxton for a middle name...yeah..yeah, totally feeling it :p


----------



## Beadette

Hi preggo ladies,

Hope you are all still doing well. Sorry I'm awol - getting used to being a mummy! Can't believe there should still be another 4 weeks before my boy should have arrived and i'm sat here with him sleeping and he will be 3 weeks old tomorrow! Madness!

Love and best wishes to you all xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

and you're doing a great job being a mommy!
3 weeks already? my goodness, it seems like it was only yesterday that he was born!

happy 36 weeks *Cheryl*!!!
happy 35 weeks *Patsy*, *Kabie*, *Swanny *& *Meow*!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

just popping in again :kiss:


----------



## debgreasby

Yay for Roonsma and Annie :kiss:

Taliah is a week old today and i still can't believe she's really here!


----------



## tinybutterfly

how was starbucks???


----------



## Tulip

Bet she got cooed over by a million people :D


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ yep! they must have!

happy *4* months to *Dillon*!!!


and i made an oopsy yesterday, posting the congrats for today instead of wednesday
so today, here are both

happy 41 weeks *Posh*!!!
happy 36 weeks *Rebecca *& *cowboys angel*!!! 
happy 35 weeks *Brandi*!!! 
happy 31 weeks *Leanne *!!! 


happy 36 weeks *Cheryl*!!!
happy 35 weeks *Patsy*, *Kabie*, *Swanny* & *Meow*!!! 


i was eager for it to be thursday, bc today we're seeing our little girl again.
an ultrasound just for fun (the last one though)...yay!


----------



## maratobe

hey girls how is everyone??


----------



## MissMaternal

Girls, i got my :bfp:!

xx


----------



## babysimpson

Wow mega congratulations - you truely deserve it and I really hope this time is forever


----------



## Tulip

MissMaternal said:


> Girls, i got my :bfp:!
> 
> xx

Fantastic! :happydance: That is just wonderful news!!!

Thanks Kim! Dillon celebrated 4 months with three jabs and a lot of teething :dohh:


----------



## Mrmojo1971

MissMaternal said:


> Girls, i got my :bfp:!
> 
> xx

:happydance: Huge congratulations - so pleased for you !! :happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

MissMaternal said:


> Girls, i got my :bfp:!
> 
> xx

congratulations!!!!!!!!!! soooooo happy for you!!!!


happy 42 weeks *Juste*!!! 
happy 40 weeks *Hayley*!!!
happy 39 weeks *Eve*!!!
happy 36 weeks *Mojo*!!! 
happy 33 weeks *Lucy*!!! 


anyone has any news on Juste? doubt she's still preggers hehe


----------



## Minimin

MissMaternal said:


> Girls, i got my :bfp:!
> 
> xx

:thumbup:Congrats!! Hope this is the forever baby you deserve :happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

Great news Miss .. very happy for you!!

Starbucks was ace, Taliah was passed around like a parcel and she slept through the whole thing lol! 

I have a dreadful cold and feel like crap! Very conscious of breathing germs on my poor innocent baby!! Luckily she is a good sleeper so i can die inbetween feeds!!!

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

Huge congrats miss maternal! Xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats miss maternal!


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Miss Maternal!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 42 weeks *Heather*!!!
happy 41 weeks *Frankee*!!!
happy 39 weeks *Kayleigh*!!!
happy 38 weeks *Gabby*!!! 
happy 37 weeks *Lightweight*!!! 
happy 31 weeks *AppleSauce*!!!


----------



## Beadette

maratobe said:


> hey girls how is everyone??

Mara you're pregnant!!!! I'm so so so over the moon for you hun xxxxxxxxxx:hugs:



MissMaternal said:


> Girls, i got my :bfp:!
> 
> xx

Miss Maternal - I'm so so pleased for you! Come on forever baby x x x x:kiss:


----------



## roonsma

Congrats MissMaternal, really pleased for you hun x:hugs:


----------



## MissMaternal

Thanks girls for all your lovely comments :hugs:

xx


----------



## roonsma

We have a name for our little man! We've finally decided on Harry George, He definately looks like a Harry to us. Hope everyone's doing good. I don't have so much time to get on here lately,i'll try to catch up soon xx

:hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Roonsma! That's a lovely name xxx


----------



## Beadette

roonsma said:


> We have a name for our little man! We've finally decided on Harry George, He definately looks like a Harry to us. Hope everyone's doing good. I don't have so much time to get on here lately,i'll try to catch up soon xx
> 
> :hugs:

Love it! And our boys now have matching middle names xx:thumbup:


----------



## mushmouth

Awwww congrats miss maternal!

Oooh Roonsma! Love it!

Quick update from me - Olivia-Leigh was born via emergency section yesterday, at 1:17pm weighing 7lb 13. Perfect little madam - a true diva!


----------



## roonsma

Congrats on your precious girl mushmouth!!:happydance: xx


----------



## roonsma

Beadette said:


> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> We have a name for our little man! We've finally decided on Harry George, He definately looks like a Harry to us. Hope everyone's doing good. I don't have so much time to get on here lately,i'll try to catch up soon xx
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Love it! And our boys now have matching middle names xx:thumbup:Click to expand...

Well we must have exceptionally good taste.:haha: x


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Congratulations mushmouth :happydance: Love the name !

Hope you're both doing well. :flower:


----------



## debgreasby

Huge congrats Mush!!

These babies are popping out now!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

congratulations *Mush*!!!!
love the name *Roonsma*!!!

*Neen*! i dreamt we fooled the ppl that if it was a girl we'd name her "Beadette" hahaha.
i actually convinced myself for a while untill i somehow remembered that's not the name we picked out hahaha


----------



## Beadette

That's hilarious TB!! Baby Beadette! Lol! Nina is a great name though *hint hint* lol xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i do love Nina, went to uni with a Nina, she was awesome!
but name is decided for, for yeaaaars now lol, and i already wrote it on all the birthing gifts lol


today's congrats!
happy 39 weeks *Jamie*!!! 
happy 38 weeks *Siobhan*!!! 
happy 33 weeks *Sam *and *myself*!!!


----------



## Beadette

Ha ha! I was only kidding! xxx


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

SO many babies! Squee! Joyful congratulations, all! 

I did the belly casting Wednesday (a bit on that & pic here), which was a wonderful experience. The shower/birthday festivities were bumped up a week to April 10th, 3 days before I'm scheduled to welcome the girl into the world, I hope I make it! I apparently have a new surgeon and meet her on the 11th, but my doc has worked with her before and says she's fantastic. Weekly appointments now, which I'm starting to feel pooped getting to - I'm back and forthing between wondrous electric nesting energy and turning into a big, fat pancake. I'm happy things are coming along well, wishing I could sleep and the BH would let up, overjoyed we'll be meeting our girl soon, a little anxious about getting her here, but I'm sure everything will go fine. Lucky belly rubs to all the mommies about to drop... hope everyone had a great weekend. Cheers!


----------



## tinybutterfly

ooh belly casting! still on my todo list!
i'm glad i waited bc with how you did it and how you described it all, probably gives a better result than those kits. 
and wow! a shower 3 days before you're due, that's a close call haha!
what do you think? you'll make it?
i like your comparison of nesting energy vs pancake feeling... i very much feel like that too sometimes!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 42 weeks *Gemma*!!!
happy 39 weeks *Lea*!!! 
happy 37 weeks *momto4girls*!!!* full term!!!*
happy 33 weeks *Clo*!!!
happy 31 weeks *xshell79*!!!


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Hoi - my ass is totally dragging today. I'm feeling accomplished for putting the laundry in, but big bumpage makes for difficult extraction. The shower on the 10th is 3 days before we have a scheduled C-section, but our actual due date is the 19th - then again, I'm measuring a couple of weeks ahead (38w?), and our son came around 37 weeks, so... yeah, a bit of a crap shoot there. Hopefully we'll make it (my girlfriends are making a wicked Indian feast and it may be the last time I see some of my friends for a while - plus I haven't really celebrated my birthday in 5 years and this is a milestone, so sort of a double whammy since baby and I will be 5 days apart). 

Yes, shower/birthday festivities on Sunday, meet the new surgeon on Monday, drop our son off at Grandpa and Grandma's on Tuesday, and then Wednesday drive to the hospital at a leisurely pace, go in all relaxed for the planned grand opening of ME to release the girl to the world (trying to find something perfect to knock on, because I know damn well these things never go as planned). 

And I definitely recommend doing the cast - I find I look back at photos of my last pregnancy in disbelief, having something tangible is wonderful. Do post yours if you make one! Hope you had a lovely weekend...


----------



## Tulip

Ru, I love reading your posts! You write beautifully about life xxxx


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

:flower: Cheers, I wish I'd had more of a chance to ingrain myself deeper here -- I feel like I've been flying by the seat of my wide waisted pants, popping in a bit too infrequently to leave a lengthy post here and there rather than getting a chance to really get to know everyone as well as I'd like -- it's so interesting how we're all going through such an intense thing at the same time in both similar and completely different ways. I do creep about quite a bit though... :) -------crikey this girl is squirming!!! Happy Monday! xo


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 37 weeks *Ru *& *Meredith*!!! *full term baby!!!*
happy 36 weeks *Cesca*!!! 


don't worry Ru, keeping up with everyone, it's a hard job, some can, others can't... 
i'm not good at it either! just so much going on irl too, things i have to arrange, ppl i need to visit, do babyrelated things (takes up most of my time) AND of course, sleep! hahaha


----------



## tinybutterfly

and just bc i'm proud of this achievement... i can still succesfully shave myself ehm..down there lol


----------



## babysimpson

Well done Mushmouth!!

It's so nice to see you all reach the end safely. I'm really hoping to be joining the fun soon.


----------



## mislaww

Hello ladies! Lianne told me you've been asking about me and my little bunny! Thanks for your concern ladies, and I'm sorry I've taken so long to post - I've had my hands VERY full as you can imagine!

I gave birth on March 18 after 18 hours of labour and then an emergency c-section as I was not dilating properly. Little Elizabeth Jai Mei (surprise! it's a girl!) was 6lbs 7oz and is absolutely perfect. After a rocky start bfing, we're now both doing well!

Here she is....my pride and joy.
:cloud9:


----------



## Beadette

mislaww said:


> Hello ladies! Lianne told me you've been asking about me and my little bunny! Thanks for your concern ladies, and I'm sorry I've taken so long to post - I've had my hands VERY full as you can imagine!
> 
> I gave birth on March 18 after 18 hours of labour and then an emergency c-section as I was not dilating properly. Little Elizabeth Jai Mei (surprise! it's a girl!) was 6lbs 7oz and is absolutely perfect. After a rocky start bfing, we're now both doing well!
> 
> Here she is....my pride and joy.
> :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 186663

Congratulations - She is delicious! Love her xxxx:hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Annie!!!!!!!!!! glad to hear from you!!! tried to find you through possible mutual friends on FB but no luck lol

she's so cute!!! those little hands, it's so adorable the way she's holding them *melts*

*off to make your ticker now whiiii*


----------



## Beadette

TB - I love all the tickers on page 1! Thank you hun! xxx


----------



## mushmouth

Thank you girls! It's amazing!

Misslaw your girl is stunning!!!

Kayleigh (Lovehearts) had her boy today, weight to be announced but they're both doing amazing. She did it naturally and with no pain relief while pushing... And he came out with his arm up by his face. 

So incredibly proud of you mummy! X


----------



## braijackava

My son came out arm around neck and hand by face too. Does that make it harder to deliver or something?


----------



## Beadette

Id have defo thought so!! Ouchy! Well done mummies xx


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Mush and Annie. That's a full head of hair Annie! What a cutie!


----------



## EpdTTC

BTW...my little preemie girl has nearly doubled her birth weight! As of last Saturday she was 9 1/2 pounds! Mommy makes yummy milkshakes apparently!


----------



## mushmouth

Oh wow epd! Thats some super milkshake!!!! Well done Mommy and Eden!


----------



## Tulip

Annie she's adorable, congratulations!

Well done to Kayleigh! I too had no pain relief for the birth (didn't feel like pain once I'd finished dilating!) and had little monkey with hand over his face. Think it was his elbow that caused the 3rd deg tear :dohh:


----------



## babysimpson

Well done to Mislaww and lovehearts. So proud of you all for reaching your goals. xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 42 weeks *Posh*!!!
happy 37 weeks *Rebecca *& *cowboys angel*!!! 
happy 36 weeks *Brandi*!!! 
happy 32 weeks *Leanne* !!!



mushmouth said:


> Oh wow epd! Thats some super milkshake!!!! Well done Mommy and Eden!

that is super milkshake alright! hahaha
doubled...wow!!! well done!



Tulip said:


> Well done to Kayleigh! I too had no pain relief for the birth (didn't feel like pain once I'd finished dilating!) and had little monkey with hand over his face. Think it was his elbow that caused the 3rd deg tear :dohh:

yes, i thought about you when i read about Kayleigh's experience



mushmouth said:


> Kayleigh (Lovehearts) had her boy today, weight to be announced but they're both doing amazing. She did it naturally and with no pain relief while pushing... And he came out with his arm up by his face.




braijackava said:


> My son came out arm around neck and hand by face too. Does that make it harder to deliver or something?

oh dear, reading those stories makes my labia clench together like a venus trap fly plant! :p


----------



## tinybutterfly

Beadette said:


> TB - I love all the tickers on page 1! Thank you hun! xxx

you're welcome! :)



and congratulations Kayleigh!!! can't wait to hear about the details!


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: @ Tibs' labia clenching!!


----------



## roonsma

Harry George...







Hi all, some photos of our little man, hope you are all doing great! x :happydance:

Quick birth story- Waters broke Sat 19th at midday, went to hospital to be checked, i was booked in for a induction on Mon 21st if no baby appeared before then and sent home as as was fine and no contractions. Up all night with irregular contractions but nothing got going. Sunday when i woke had some bleeding so back to hosp and sent home at about 1.30 as all was fine and no contractions. On way to collect Cameron started again with irregular contractions, arrived home with contractions getting regular and stronger. We were in the house 20 min and we had to phone my sister to collect Cameron again as they were 4-5 mins apart and we have a 30 min drive to the hospital. Arrived at hosp examined at 4.45 and was 3cm dilated and not in established labour yet so had some paracetamol!!(still makes me smile). After that things are a wee bit blury, had hot bath etc etc-didn't help, by about 7 i was begging for gas and air, examined at 8 ish and was 10cm and ready to push and he arrived at 8.38 weighing 8lb 1oz covered in old meconium and with a beautiful knot in his cord, he must be a boy scout we think. Hurt like hell but worth every second. We were home for 1 am after hospital tea and toast(the best i've ever tasted). Tired and very happy!! x

Hum, not so short after all!!:dohh: xx


----------



## EpdTTC

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Lianne1986

hes lovely roonsma. which hospital did u have him at? tyler was born at the george elliot x


----------



## Tulip

He's gorgeous Roonsma, congrats! We have that M&S stripey all in one, it's my FAVE outfit but his fluffy bum won't squeeze into it anymore :(


----------



## roonsma

Lianne1986 said:


> hes lovely roonsma. which hospital did u have him at? tyler was born at the george elliot x

Hi Lianne, I had him at the Leicester Royal. We originally come from Leicester so we've always gone there and know our way round pretty well now!. xx



Tulip said:


> He's gorgeous Roonsma, congrats! We have that M&S stripey all in one, it's my FAVE outfit but his fluffy bum won't squeeze into it anymore :(

It's cute isn't it! My lovely sister bought it for him! Can't you squeeze a bit harder?!!:haha: x


----------



## braijackava

Cute babies! Here are some new ones of my little ones.
 



Attached Files:







img003.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 8









img007.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 7









img008.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## EpdTTC

Beautiful family, especially your new addition!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 37 weeks *Cheryl*!!! *full term baby!*
happy 36 weeks *Patsy*, *Kabie*, *Swanny *& *Meow*!!!



second night in a row i dream about giving birth...it's tiring LOL
and i just got up and ate breakfast and little miss sunshine already has hiccups hahahaha,
guess somebody is a fan of nutella, good girl!


----------



## tinybutterfly

*christina*, adorable family!!!! is your girl coping a bit in a house full of brothers? haha


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Congratulations on all the new babies.

I'm trying to find the March mummy thread, but can't seem to locate it, any hints..??

Thanks


----------



## Lianne1986

i havent a clue where its gone, i stopped posting when my little man came in feb lol x


----------



## braijackava

She is pretty good about all the brothers, just wants someone to play dolls with!


----------



## Tulip

Do you lot have a Spring PAL mummies thread yet?We have a Winter one and it's inevitably quieter with everyone being so busy, but we're still all in touch :)


----------



## braijackava

Its called March Mummies 2011 I dont know if that helps you to find it?


----------



## braijackava

Yeah I typed that in the search and it is number 3 on the list.


----------



## Lianne1986

tulip i dont think we do. x


----------



## Beadette

No we don't yet nic, perhaps we should start one soon xx


----------



## Lianne1986

Beadette said:


> No we don't yet nic, perhaps we should start one soon xx

agreed!! :hugs:


----------



## babysimpson

Hi to all you gorgeous Ladies,

Just a quick post from me to say that the thread I used primarily has been torn apart and due to the comments made on it, I will be leaving BnB.

Wishing all you lovely ladies the best of luck in the world and I really thank you from the bottom of my heart for letting me be part of your group.

Take care all of you.


----------



## Lianne1986

babysimpson said:


> Hi to all you gorgeous Ladies,
> 
> Just a quick post from me to say that the thread I used primarily has been torn apart and due to the comments made on it, I will be leaving BnB.
> 
> Wishing all you lovely ladies the best of luck in the world and I really thank you from the bottom of my heart for letting me be part of your group.
> 
> Take care all of you.

oh no hun. please dont go. what happened. what thread was it? :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

yeah don't go!!!



*finally has a working keyboard again*

happy 41 weeks *Hayley*!!!
happy 40 weeks *Eve*!!!
happy 37 weeks *Mojo*!!! 
happy 34 weeks *Lucy*!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 40 weeks *Kayleigh*!!!
happy 39 weeks *Gabby*!!! 
happy 38 weeks *Lightweight*!!! 
happy 32 weeks *AppleSauce*!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 40 weeks *Jamie*!!! 
happy 39 weeks *Siobhan*!!! 
happy 34 weeks *Sam* and *myself*!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

some news




UnsureMom said:


> Hey All!
> 
> CowboysAngel asked me to post on her behalf, since she won't be able to get online for a few days!
> 
> But last night (3/30/2011) at 8:20pm she had her little angel :baby: Lyla Elizabeth!
> 
> She came screaming into the world at 4lbs 9.7ozs, and 18.5 inches long.
> 
> She was a little early! And she is absolutely gorgeous!! :cloud9:
> 
> When she gets out of the hospital, she'll be able to update this post and add pictures, but she wanted me to let you guys know! :)
> 
> Congrats girl!!! :hugs:




katerdid said:


> Hey ladies, Cowboy's Angel just wanted me to post an update for y'all!
> 
> Little Lyla is doing pretty good, but they want her to stay in the hospital for a while longer. She's isn't eating as much as they want and gone down to 4lbs 4oz, so they are keeping her until she stabilizes.


----------



## tinybutterfly

i don't understand something though... in the other thread they say she was 35+5 but with the info here it's 37...i'm confuzzled.
ok, her ticker says 36w today...so minus 4 days, 35+3 it is


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

https://www.shwedarling.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/happy_mothers_day.gif


----------



## tinybutterfly

Happy Mother's day to everyone who celebrates it today (ours is in may)


----------



## Vickieh1981

mushmouth said:


> Thank you girls! It's amazing!
> 
> Misslaw your girl is stunning!!!
> 
> Kayleigh (Lovehearts) had her boy today, weight to be announced but they're both doing amazing. She did it naturally and with no pain relief while pushing... And he came out with his arm up by his face.
> 
> So incredibly proud of you mummy! X

Congratulations to her. Look forward to seeing her little boy



EpdTTC said:


> BTW...my little preemie girl has nearly doubled her birth weight! As of last Saturday she was 9 1/2 pounds! Mommy makes yummy milkshakes apparently!

WOW!! What are you feeding her? Sophia is only 6lb 2oz.



roonsma said:


> Harry George...
> 
> View attachment 186912
> 
> 
> View attachment 186913
> 
> 
> View attachment 186914
> 
> 
> Hi all, some photos of our little man, hope you are all doing great! x :happydance:
> 
> Quick birth story- Waters broke Sat 19th at midday, went to hospital to be checked, i was booked in for a induction on Mon 21st if no baby appeared before then and sent home as as was fine and no contractions. Up all night with irregular contractions but nothing got going. Sunday when i woke had some bleeding so back to hosp and sent home at about 1.30 as all was fine and no contractions. On way to collect Cameron started again with irregular contractions, arrived home with contractions getting regular and stronger. We were in the house 20 min and we had to phone my sister to collect Cameron again as they were 4-5 mins apart and we have a 30 min drive to the hospital. Arrived at hosp examined at 4.45 and was 3cm dilated and not in established labour yet so had some paracetamol!!(still makes me smile). After that things are a wee bit blury, had hot bath etc etc-didn't help, by about 7 i was begging for gas and air, examined at 8 ish and was 10cm and ready to push and he arrived at 8.38 weighing 8lb 1oz covered in old meconium and with a beautiful knot in his cord, he must be a boy scout we think. Hurt like hell but worth every second. We were home for 1 am after hospital tea and toast(the best i've ever tasted). Tired and very happy!! x
> 
> Hum, not so short after all!!:dohh: xx

He is gorgeous hun.



braijackava said:


> Cute babies! Here are some new ones of my little ones.

Absolutely beautiful pictures.



Beadette said:


> No we don't yet nic, perhaps we should start one soon xx

Definitely although I do seem to be crap in finding time to keep up.



babysimpson said:


> Hi to all you gorgeous Ladies,
> 
> Just a quick post from me to say that the thread I used primarily has been torn apart and due to the comments made on it, I will be leaving BnB.
> 
> Wishing all you lovely ladies the best of luck in the world and I really thank you from the bottom of my heart for letting me be part of your group.
> 
> Take care all of you.

Oooooh no don't leave. What's happened? Which thread is it?



tinybutterfly said:


> some news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UnsureMom said:
> 
> 
> Hey All!
> 
> CowboysAngel asked me to post on her behalf, since she won't be able to get online for a few days!
> 
> But last night (3/30/2011) at 8:20pm she had her little angel :baby: Lyla Elizabeth!
> 
> She came screaming into the world at 4lbs 9.7ozs, and 18.5 inches long.
> 
> She was a little early! And she is absolutely gorgeous!! :cloud9:
> 
> When she gets out of the hospital, she'll be able to update this post and add pictures, but she wanted me to let you guys know! :)
> 
> Congrats girl!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katerdid said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, Cowboy's Angel just wanted me to post an update for y'all!
> 
> Little Lyla is doing pretty good, but they want her to stay in the hospital for a while longer. She's isn't eating as much as they want and gone down to 4lbs 4oz, so they are keeping her until she stabilizes.Click to expand...Click to expand...

Congratulations. I hope Lyla is home soon xxx

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY EVERYONE!! I hope you all had a great day.x


----------



## EpdTTC

Vickie: I am feeding her breast milk. I am pumping and bottle feeding right now as LO tore up my nipples, but breast feeding nonetheless. The neonatologist did have me fortifying my breast milk with Neosure since she was almost six weeks premature but I only did that for about 3-4 weeks ans she is 7+2.


----------



## EpdTTC

And Happy Mother's Day gals!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 40 weeks *Lea*!!! 
happy 38 weeks *momto4girls*!!! 
happy 34 weeks *Clo*!!!
happy 32 weeks *xshell79*!!!


----------



## aussiettc

wow, not long now untill you are all due.
Good luck


----------



## tinybutterfly

not long untill you are either!!!


and...omg...eeeeek! first time my nipples leak!
not really leaking, the tip just got moist bc i rubbed it, still... it's seethrough and oily
not what i expected, so i exclaimed an excited "eeew!!!" LOL


----------



## Vickieh1981

EpdTTC said:


> Vickie: I am feeding her breast milk. I am pumping and bottle feeding right now as LO tore up my nipples, but breast feeding nonetheless. The neonatologist did have me fortifying my breast milk with Neosure since she was almost six weeks premature but I only did that for about 3-4 weeks ans she is 7+2.

Sorry I hope it didn't come across the wrong way - I am impressed with her gain xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

and i'm starting to lose my plug... it's an exciting day for me today lol


----------



## EpdTTC

No worries Vickie, I didn't take it as offensive at all.

Tibs- wow, are we going to have an early arrival?


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 38 weeks *Ru* & *Meredith*!!! 
happy 37 weeks *Cesca*!!! *full term!!!*



EpdTTC said:


> Tibs- wow, are we going to have an early arrival?

my gyn is going to look at that tomorrow i think.
last time he said that i had a small belly for 31 weeks and that it was possible
that my placenta wasn't all that big either, so it might not do it's job the full 40 weeks.
so she might be early, but probably not by that much (i've started all baby laundry etc just in case now though).
but it wasn't bloody show, so it can also mean...nothing at all lol


----------



## Tulip

Ooh still exciting though tibs! xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ yesss makes it more real too, like "she's reaaaally coming"

i actually wanted to make it my FB status but i doubt i'd have many friends left after that LOL


----------



## Vickieh1981

Ooooh it is so exciting though Tibs.


----------



## Juste3boys

Could you add Thomas Robert Kirkland please born 25/02/11 at 38 weeks original edd 11/3/11

thank you xx


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Juste! xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

Juste3boys said:


> Could you add Thomas Robert Kirkland please born 25/02/11 at 38 weeks original edd 11/3/11
> 
> thank you xx

my pleasure!!!

congratulations!!!!!
is he doing well?


----------



## Juste3boys

Not too bad thanks, he has colic and reflux and has a lot of problems with feeding but he is getting there.

We have just started on the journey to get his talipes fixed but the kidney problems that the antenatal scans picked up seem to have cleared up and his chromosone tests came back clear which is fab!

xxxxx


----------



## Tulip

That is fantastic news I'm so pleased!


----------



## Juste3boys

Thanks!, I had a bit of a shock when he arrived as a scan had said he was a girl and it took me a bit of time to start bonding with him as I had spent quite a bit of the pregnancy trying to get to grips with the fact i was having a girl, just glad though that although my bp went high the dreaded pre-eclampsia stayed away and they did a section early as he had changed position to transverse at the last minute.

hope things are going well for you?

xx


----------



## Tulip

Glad you mentioned that as I was thinking to myself "I'm sure she was having a girl...!"

All good here, Dilly is growing up fast and trying to fast-track to walking. He's 19 weeks tomorrow *facepalm*


----------



## tinybutterfly

great news that those problems cleared up like that!!! and no chromosomal problems either, yay.
how long will it take to get the talipes fixed? is that 1 operation or several?

and yes, i can imagine it must be weird to be told it's a boy if they told you before it's a girl, i'd have the same issues with bonding.


----------



## Juste3boys

We are going to be doing the ponseti method which means about 5-6 weeks of plaster casts then 3 months of having boots and bars on 23 hours a day and then the boots and bars will be worn for 12 hours a day till he is 5. :(

I think my big problem with bonding was that because i had high bp in this pregnancy and the only other time i had that was when i had the pre-eclampsia that killed my daughter i was convinced it was another girl and with the scan saying that as well I had spent most of the pregnancy wondering how it would feel to have a daughter after losing a daughter that i was just shell and then when he didn't feed and had other issues I really struggled to accept it, although i am over the moon to have another boy and i hadn't bought any girly stuff.

getting there now though :)

xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 38 weeks *Rebecca*!!! 
happy 37 weeks *Brandi*!!! *full term!!!*
happy 33 weeks *Leanne* !!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh wow, that's quite a long journey then juste! but he'll be used to it from an early age,
that'll probably make things easier, if you have to introduce things like that once they're toddlers, it's alot harder.


----------



## tinybutterfly

had another gyn apointment yesterday, measures on target for head circumference, femur 33weekssomething, tummy between 32-33 weeks, right where she should be.
they estimate her 43cm and 2.3kg whiiii

she (and she's still a she haha) also filled the whole screen, i could barely make anything out of it now.

monitor also showed i have some contractions, he asked if i felt them (yes) and if they bothered me (no)
next apointment in 2 weeks!


happy 38 weeks *Cheryl*!!!
happy 37 weeks *Patsy*, *Kabie*, *Swanny *& *Meow*!!! *whiiii 4 new full term babies!*


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

:-( Groan. Up with evil tummy pains, hour 3... almost like horrid gas, but unproductive. The BH have been escalating all week, backache, lower crampiness, frantic nesting. I hope tonight is a false alarm, because I'm exhausted and just want some sleep. Lying on my left side in warm water helped, but I'm still knotting up periodically. I should probably pay closer attention to when. I really want to get through this last week before the scheduled grand opening next Wednesday. There are SO many things I need/want to do in the next few days... waking up my doctor and family and scooting off to the hospital at 3AM for emerge surge isn't one of them. Fingers crossed...


----------



## lovehearts

Hiya, 

Welcome to all the new babies.

Sorry I havnt been aroundd, I had my LO at 39+3 on the 29th march! Tyler thomas entered the world at 8.14pm weighing 8lb11.5oz :shock: a 3rd degree tear as he came out arm over face but I did it!!!

Hope all the pregnancies are going well

Xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

congratulations!!!!!
3rd baby in this thread to be born arm/hand over face... it seems to be a boy's trend hahaha


----------



## Bittersweet

I frgotnto update this (made a thread in PAL and third tri though)
Rebecca as of 3.30pm yesterday was 3cm dialated!

Had no update since then so hoping Mason is here now!:)


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Lovehearts!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Kayleigh! These naughty boys know how to damage their mummas :dohh:

Thanks for the update on Becca sweets! FXd all went well xx


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats lovehearts, good choice of name btw ;)

yep Jaiden came out with his hand ove rmy face. its funny bcuz on his 20week scan pic he has his hand up by his face, he came out like tht and sleeps like tht :haha:


----------



## braijackava

Haha max was the exact same way. We could never get a good picture of his face with the 3D ultrasound. He came out the same with arm around neck and hand by face. He still sleeps with his arm and hand in the same position. He will even manage to get that arm out when I swaddle him.
Max has to go to the hospital today for an ultrasound today to see if he has pyloric stenosis. If he does he will need surgery asap. A little scared, hope that's not what it is.


----------



## Lianne1986

good luck hun ^^ xxx


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Christina x


----------



## lovehearts

He did have his hands up by his face at all the scans lol and now sleeps with his hands over his face - must be comfy for them. Bless our little princes - worth every stitch!!

Xxx


----------



## braijackava

Ultrasound was all normal! So relieved. We are getting him some reflux medicine to see if that helps at all.


----------



## Juste3boys

Its a nightmare isn't it? Tom has reflux and we are currently using gaviscon although it doesn't seem to be doing much. hope you find something that works xxx


----------



## Tulip

I've heard from many reflux mummies that if you can get Ratinidine (sp?) prescribed it's much better than gavison xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm still tired, have nothing much to say
cat peed in the house and I had to clean it up
OH said "you should have asked!"
no "you should have known!!!"

happy 42 weeks *Hayley*!!!
happy 41 weeks *Eve*!!!
happy 38 weeks *Mojo*!!! 
happy 35 weeks *Lucy*!!!


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

:happydance: Well, I made it to my birthday with my special present still well wrapped - I really thought we were going to be taking a midnight run to the hospital the other night. Hopefully if I continue to take it ridiculously easy I'll make it to the 40/40 party & shower Sunday, though fighting the nesting urge is killing me -- I would prefer to meet the new surgeon Monday and head to the hospital at the appointed time Wednesday. I feel prepared though - bags on the pristine change table ready to go, clothes all re-washed and folded (and sighed over again). I can't believe there are only 4 full days left. I'm trying to savor these last few days of pregnancy which is balanced by really wanting to ditch the 25 extra pounds strapped to my belly and finally hold her, see her face!!! Ooooh... have a beautiful weekend everyone!


----------



## roonsma

Goo d luck for Monday Bumpy! Looking forward to pictures! :happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 40 weeks *Gabby*!!! 
happy 39 weeks *Lightweight*!!! 
happy 33 weeks *AppleSauce*!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

aw, not long now Ru!!! so exciting!!!


----------



## Tulip

So excited, Ru! :dance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 41 weeks *Jamie*!!! 
happy 40 weeks *Siobhan*!!! *(getting induced today!)*
happy 35 weeks *Sam *and *myself*!!! 



photoshoot todaaaay, yay!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 41 weeks *Lea*!!! 
happy 39 weeks *momto4girls*!!! 
happy 35 weeks *Clo*!!!
happy 33 weeks *xshell79*!!!


----------



## braijackava

Good luck today Bumpy!


----------



## tinybutterfly

fingers crossed for you Ru!!!



i discovered something funny... unlike most who get stretch marks on belly and boobs...
mine are.... on my ass bahahahaha! but like really, in the bikinizone, handy! hope it stays that way.
i'm now all oiled up -so i can't say i didn't try-... and sticky!!! who wants a hug??? :D :p


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 39 weeks *Meredith*!!! 
happy 38 weeks *Cesca*!!! 

*Ru*, i hope you have that little one in your arms by now!


as of yesterday, i now have carpal tunnel syndrome, it SUCKS!
what to do? what to do???


----------



## aussiettc

Ok so now i have a silly question to ask. Since i'm booked in for my c-section on 28th May does that make me a spring mommy now???
You guys seem to be more talkative and interactive bunch than the SUMMER(winter) lot. I think they've all migrated to FB.


----------



## tinybutterfly

well...summer/winter starts june 20/21 so even with your old due date you're still more than welcome to join us!!!!

*adds you to front page*

whiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

ps: you're staying team yellow ?


----------



## Vickieh1981

aussiettc said:


> Ok so now i have a silly question to ask. Since i'm booked in for my c-section on 28th May does that make me a spring mommy now???
> You guys seem to be more talkative and interactive bunch than the SUMMER(winter) lot. I think they've all migrated to FB.

YEY it's great to see you here.

Tiny - you could be ready to drop any moment now. I have to just ask if I missed something - Jennys name is blue, did I miss an announcement?


----------



## aussiettc

woohoo, now i have somewhere to talk.

TB definatly staying team yellow. Its hard to believe i know but i think is more to annoy DH than anything cause he wanted to find out. last time i let him find out while i stayed team yello and he annoyed me the way pretending he let it slip what bubs was. So now cause i like suprises he has to have a suprise to ROFL

i do have a silly question for you all though. I found it really hard to sleep last night, like i would of been lucky to get 4 hours andi went to bed at 10pm, didn't get up unitll 9am. I have also been going to the loo to do number 2's:blush: (sorry TMI) alot, like at least 9 times already and i dont have gastro. I also fell kinda unsettled, like i need to do thing but don't know what. Is this normal??? i can't remember ever being like this before:dohh:


----------



## Tulip

Welcome over Mary! Tibs... Photoshoot pics - where are you hiding them, woman?! xx


----------



## aussiettc

thanks tulip, its good to be somewhere with peoplle i know who reply to posts.

I saw 2 pic's on her Fb page, does that help??


----------



## Tulip

Good point - haven't been on FB except to rant :haha:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i saw :p :haha:
i'm hiding them in album "baby"
those are all i've got so far, photographer still working on editting the others (colour balance, lighting, cropping...)



Vickieh1981 said:


> Tiny - you could be ready to drop any moment now. I have to just ask if I missed something - Jennys name is blue, did I miss an announcement?

well, i got all that info off FB, i don't know anymore tbh, first it was bfp, then bfn but then they saw something on the ultrasound after all, but she never brought it up again. and i didn't want to bring it up, bc every time i thought about it her FB status told me she wasn't in the mood to talk about that


noooo not ready to drop yet (untill i have cramps and pains again that is lol),
i still have not finished her birth card, yikes!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 38 weeks *Brandi*!!! 
happy 34 weeks *Leanne* !!!


----------



## Tulip

Oh god..... Tasha, after starting this thread, got pregnant again. She went for a placenta scan yesterday at 24 weeks as baby girls growth was slowed and she spotted before the sonographer that Bubble's heart wasn't beating :cry: She's gone to join her big sister Honey and seven little angel siblings :cry:


----------



## Beadette

That is awful! I feel devastated for her! X


----------



## tinybutterfly

omg, poor Tasha, that's devastating news!!!




aussiettc said:


> TB definatly staying team yellow. Its hard to believe i know but i think is more to annoy DH than anything cause he wanted to find out. last time i let him find out while i stayed team yello and he annoyed me the way pretending he let it slip what bubs was. So now cause i like suprises he has to have a suprise to ROFL

payback!!!! :haha: nice!


and i've had my share of sleepless nights (previous night is one), i wake up and feel wide awake.
lots of number 2's, had those too, ok, not 9 times a day but like 4 or so, which i find quite impressive too lol,
"time for spring cleaning" my body must think i suppose.
and i don't mind, everything is better than being constipated, i'd hate that!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Siobian (+tivethoughts) had her baby!

(stolen from thread in 3rd tri) Harrison Jonathan Spinks was born at 11:11 on the 11/4/11 weighing 7lbs 7oz after being induced on the 10/4/11. She says he has lots of dark hair and is just gorgeous. He was delivered by vaginal birth. Labour start to finish 1:30am - 11:11am, she will update us all a bit more when she gets home and settles down!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Siobhan! xxx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you Tulip, I started this thread full of so much hope and that was all the way back in July last year, that hope has been snatched once again :cry:


----------



## Tulip

It's just not fair my darling :cry: Poor mummy and poor little Bubble. At least she has Honey to look after her xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

Tasha said:


> Thank you Tulip, I started this thread full of so much hope and that was all the way back in July last year, that hope has been snatched once again :cry:

i can't even begin to imagine how heartbroken you and your family must be
i'm so so sorry for your loss (((hugs)))


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Oh god..... Tasha, after starting this thread, got pregnant again. She went for a placenta scan yesterday at 24 weeks as baby girls growth was slowed and she spotted before the sonographer that Bubble's heart wasn't beating :cry: She's gone to join her big sister Honey and seven little angel siblings :cry:




Tasha said:


> Thank you Tulip, I started this thread full of so much hope and that was all the way back in July last year, that hope has been snatched once again :cry:

I am beyond gutted for you Tash. I wish I could do something but know that nobody can :hug:


----------



## roonsma

Really does make me wonder why? I'm sorry Tasha :cry: x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Tulip said:


> Do you lot have a Spring PAL mummies thread yet?We have a Winter one and it's inevitably quieter with everyone being so busy, but we're still all in touch :)




Lianne1986 said:


> tulip i dont think we do. x




Beadette said:


> No we don't yet nic, perhaps we should start one soon xx

No but I think we need one :thumbup: which section do you have your Winter one?



Juste3boys said:


> Could you add Thomas Robert Kirkland please born 25/02/11 at 38 weeks original edd 11/3/11

Our little boys were born on the same day :)

So sorry to hear your news Tasha - words just can't describe how utterly unfair it is :nope:

Just dropping in to say hello to everyone and I hope that you are all doing well :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Think it's in Lounge Area > Groups & Discussions > Parenting

Xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

it didn't feel right to post the congrats yesterday with tasha's bad news
so i'm doing them today for both yesterday and today!


happy 39 weeks *Cheryl*!!!
happy 38 weeks *Patsy*, *Kabie*, *Swanny* & *Meow*!!! 
happy 33 weeks *Mary* !!!


today
happy 42 weeks *Eve*!!!
happy 39 weeks *Mojo*!!! 
happy 36 weeks *Lucy*!!!


----------



## goddess25

Thanks your doing a great job of this thread.


----------



## goddess25

So sorry Tasha to hear your devastating news. :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankyouuuu, how is little Olivia doing???


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 41 weeks *Gabby*!!! 
happy 40 weeks *Lightweight*!!! 
happy 34 weeks *AppleSauce*!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

if what i'm feeling right now is back labour...then i HATE it! aaaaaaaaaaaaw!!!!


----------



## Tasha

Thank you so much for the support girls. I thought I would pop in and let you know that Riley Rae was born at 7.15am, yesterday at 24+3 weighing a tiny 340grams, she is perfect.


----------



## tinybutterfly

that is a LOVELY name!!!
congratulations and i'm sorry (((hugs)))

^^ hope that isn't inapropriate? i'm not good with what i should and shouldn't say tbh


----------



## debgreasby

Beautiful name Tasha xxx


----------



## Tulip

What a beautiful name. Sweet dreams, Riley :kiss:


----------



## Juste3boys

lovely name and I am so sorry, I remember you from Sands and I can't believe you have to go through it again.


((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))) sending you and your family lots of love

Juste

xxxxx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you so much girls. 

TB not inappropriate at all, perfect :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 42 weeks *Jamie*!!! 
happy 36 weeks *Sam* and *myself*!!!

wow 36 weeks... this is getting closer!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 42 weeks *Lea*!!! 
happy 40 weeks *momto4girls*!!! 
happy 36 weeks *Clo!*!!
happy 34 weeks *xshell79*!!!


----------



## aussiettc

Only six more days untill you're full term Tibs, are you getting excited?


----------



## tinybutterfly

i think "terrified" is the better word :p

all the what if questions are flooding my head
what if i don't like her?
what if i suck as a parent?
what if she's not happy with us?
what if i can't take care of her after all?

those middle 2 are seriously bothering me lately...
i tried bringing them up to OH yesterday but once he wasn't listening,
second time he was just like "oh silly, you'll do better than me anyway"
i don't think he realises i was being serious.
was too tired to bring it up more, so will try again today (after a nap hehe)


----------



## Bittersweet

Just popping in :hugs:


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Hello ladies!

A quick introduction to Miss Iris Cascadia, who decided to join us with open arms and a robust squall on April 11, 2 days before the scheduled exit. She was born by a (rather traumatic) c-section shortly after 3pm, although I went into labor several hours after my lovely baby shower/birthday party the night before - I&#8217;m SO glad I made it, perhaps she wanted to come celebrate as well?

Iris weighed in at 7.3 pounds & was 19.7 in, adorable as hell, acing her apgar and happy to be here at last. Isak is thrilled to finally be a real big brother and as he said upon meeting her, &#8220;She has really cute toes and I think I will love her forever!&#8221; We echo the sentiment.

We finally got home Friday evening (after a long 5 days in hospital) and are still a bit dazed, but will have more details and pics to come when I have time to come up for air.
SO in love&#8230;

I hope everyone is well! Who&#8217;s left?
 



Attached Files:







Iris.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 10









flower.jpg
File size: 120.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tulip

She's gorgeous Ru, congratulations! xx


----------



## roonsma

Congrats Bumpy, she's beautiful! xx:happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

congratulations Ru!!!! she's gorgeous!

19.7cm? i take it you mean inch? :p (would make her 50cm...roughly)

oooh and i have the same flower on my list (i think, is it the one with lights in it too?)


----------



## Beadette

TB - don't worry about the anxieties (that doesn't make sense - lol)

It's normal to panic about certain things. I too worried that I'd not be a good mummy or that he wouldn't like me! But it all falls into place! I couldn't even confidently hold a 10lb baby before having Olly and next thing I know i'm having to handle a 4lb baby and change/dress him etc and i'm all cack-handed and do things wrong, like buttoning his sleepsuits up wrong and squirting breastmilk in his face - but i'm his mum and i'm allowed to make little mistakes along the way because we are both learning. They don't come with a set of instructions.

And of course you'll like her! You'll like her more than anything in the world!!!! You might like her a teeny bit less when she is screaming at 4am but that 'like' will still be more than anything you've ever liked before so you wont mind! lol :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Aww nice one Beadette, you got that spot on!

She'll love you TB!! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaaw thankyou girls!


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Ru-Iris (and her name) is gorgeous!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 40 weeks *Meredith*!!! 
happy 39 weeks *Cesca*!!! 


Patsy had her baby today!!! :)


----------



## Tulip

Yay Patsy :wohoo:


----------



## tinybutterfly

had gyn apointment this morning!
my cervix has shortened and is softer... gyn gives me 2 more weeks, wow!!!


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

Yes, yes, of course I meant inches :dohh: they actually wrote it down wrong on her cot card (the year too - according to this she's 10 years old). 
We weathered the first week well, though it's taken work to keep the feeds on track, but we've had excellent weight gain & pinkening since we got home. I'm loving the double trumpet moo machine we rented to supplement feeds with my own milk, and she's getting back on the boob regularly again. She takes our breath away... my heart is full of helium and joy... though one of these days I'll relate the less than ideal surgical chaos that got her from the inside to the out... :cloud9: Love to all the mommies and new babes and remaining bumps... (more pics of Miss Iris)

And yes, the flower is the one with the little orange lights in the petals - Isak loved it when he was a baby, we had it over the change table and he'd stare at it in awe, allowing much easier diaper switches and earning it the title of "Poop Flower". :laugh2:
 



Attached Files:







MissIris.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tinybutterfly

lol, yes in day care they have alot of poop flower, poop bees and poop mirrors to entertain the kids :D

she's so adorable, looking sooo relaxed!
can't wait to hold mine!

i lol'ed my way through your writings again "double trumpet moo machine" had me on the floor LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

whoops, been a bit very busy with the nice weather, apointments and sleeping etc

wednesday
happy 39 weeks *Brandi*!!! 
happy 35 weeks *Leanne *!!! 


thursday
happy 40 weeks *Cheryl*!!!
happy 39 weeks *Kabie*, *Swanny *& *Meow*!!! 
happy 34 weeks *Mary *!!!


today!
happy 43 weeks *Eve*!!!
happy 40 weeks *Mojo*!!! 
happy 37 weeks *Lucy*!!! *full term!!!*


----------



## Charliemarina

hey ladies, well im pleased to announce that baby lily entered the world on 19th April via elective c-section, she weighed a healthy 7lb 4oz at 38+5 weeks, we are both home and doing well and she is taking to breast feeding like a champ no probs with her at all, will post a piccy later for u all, now off to change my sig WHOOP!!!! good luck to all u ladies that are awaiting the arrivals of ur bundles of joy ;)


----------



## tinybutterfly

no worries, we all know you mean april :D
she's so so adorable, i can't wait to hold mine now!!!

happy 42 weeks *Gabby*!!! 
happy 41 weeks *Lightweight*!!! 
happy 35 weeks *AppleSauce*!!!


----------



## Charliemarina

HA HA i said Jan, wow i must be tired coz i cant blame pregnancy brain anymore LOL
not long for u now hunny and u will be holding ur little lady too :) xx


----------



## Lianne1986

congrats hun shes lovely xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

not tired...distracted by baby's gorgeousness :)
and idd, not long for me now, it really hit home when i saw your anouncement on FB, like "whoaaa i'm next!" (well, on my FB friends list i'm next)


----------



## Charliemarina

well ur full term tomorrow hunny so anytime now u could get a very welcomed suprise, i was actually thinking of u wen in hosp and about how ur next to announce ur bundle, cant wait to see her xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

yep, is what the gyn said too, eventhough he gave me another 2 weeks he also said "well, you're in your last month, it really can be any minute too"

hope she stays put 'till may, i'm not done with her laundry yet and i'm not finished in my garden either! lol

OH is doing security at a party tonight, friends said "yeaaah, and tonight will be the night" hahaha
ok, would be funny, lol, but i rather not


----------



## tinybutterfly

Swanny had her baby boy!!!! 

Patsy, you two shared everything lol, EDD and actual day of birth!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/595189-had-my-baby-boy.html


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 43 weeks *Jamie*!!! 
happy 37 weeks *Sam* and *myself*!!! *yeah, full term!*


yeaaaah full termness!!!!
from now on i'm taking a plastic bag and towel with me everywhere i go...
would be just my luck that my waters break in somebody's expensive couch LOL


----------



## Tulip

Happy term day Tibs! Whoooooo yeah! xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

happy full term :happydance:

happy easter everyone xx


----------



## braijackava

Ditto to above! Sorry sooo busy with 4 kids while my hubby is out of town for a week! Hope everyone is doing good, and congrats on all the new babies!


----------



## Bittersweet

Happy term day tibs:). Just realised that youv the same EDD as another girl I stalk on here.

And your babys due around the same time my Sis turns 21. :).xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 37 weeks *Clo*!!! *full term!!!*
happy 35 weeks *xshell79*!!! 


not really well awake yet hehe!
dreamt i leaked amniotic fluid EVERYWHERE, literally the whole house was flooded,
needless to say i woke up to grab my crotch to check hahahaha


----------



## Beadette

Just checking in girls,

Hope all those bumps are cooking nicely! xxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hi everyone!! Just to let you know i had my baby last Tuesday! My yellow bump turned blue - his name is Luca.

We are so in love. Feels like everything was meant to be this way. Even with all the heartache and worry.

Good luck to everyone else waiting xxx


----------



## roonsma

Congrats Cesca! Great name! :happydance:


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats and welcome to all of the new beautiful babies! Eden is doing well, she is 11 lbs now! I will attach a pic or two next time I am on my computer. Love, love, love her!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Cesca! Know what you mean about this is how it was all supposed to pan out. 

Wow Erin, Eden is growing fast, what great weight gain!

Shameless pic of my gorgeous boy having just been playing in his paddling pool with daddy on his 5 month birthday :cloud9:

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%205%20months/75c92d01.jpg


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i loooved his pool pictures! this one takes the cake though!


congratulations *Cesca*!!!!!!!! 19th of april was aparently very popular to have a baby hehe!
love love love the name, was on my boy list too!


----------



## tinybutterfly

EpdTTC said:


> Congrats and welcome to all of the new beautiful babies! Eden is doing well, she is 11 lbs now! I will attach a pic or two next time I am on my computer. Love, love, love her!

wow, she doubled in weight since being born right? amazing!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 41 weeks *Meredith*!!! 


(is it just me or did the search buttons disappear (for now)?)


----------



## Tulip

Oh yeah, that's annoying! Is it since bnb went down last night?


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaah now that you mention it, yes! probably still need to fix that then, i'll patiently sit and wait (and get more things in order lol)


----------



## tinybutterfly

yay it's back!


and i just got back from gyn apointment!
he gives me one more week!
cervix is shortened to 1cm and i'm 2cm dilated atm

he said "if i had nails i could break your waters right now" LOL, how 'bout not? hahaha


----------



## tinybutterfly

i just lost a big blob of... dark red something, like firm mucus.
from the internal i suppose? i thought a bloody show was more mucus and pinkish, not dark red?


----------



## Tulip

No man, a bloody show is bloody! I give you three days :rofl: How's that laundry coming along?!


----------



## Firedancer41

Ooh TB, sounds promising!!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

wooooo sounds great :)


----------



## Bittersweet

Yup I give you two days :lol:


----------



## tinybutterfly

bc BnB was down again last night 

from yesterday
Happy 41 weeks *Meredith*!!!

and today!
happy 40 weeks *Brandi*!!! 
happy 36 weeks *Leanne *!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Tulip said:


> No man, a bloody show is bloody! I give you three days :rofl: How's that laundry coming along?!

well ehm... our daughter will be dressed nicely at least hahaha :haha:
i'll be wearing whatever i have left
and OH will be walking around in somewhat wrinkled tshirts
just have to rewash some of the bedding, but not much, alot of what was in the bag we got are winter sheets, that's not urgent



Bittersweet said:


> Yup I give you two days :lol:

3 days? 2 days?

do i win a price if i make it 'till may after all? :p bahahahaha


----------



## Bittersweet

Lol il give u a cookie ?:D

Hmm ok til Monday. That's May 2nd :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

deal! hahahaha
yummm cookies!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

its my weddin anniversary may the 2nd so thats a good day :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ *like*

happy 2nd anniversary in advance!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

is that in advance cuz u wont be here cuz ur gonna have ur little girl on tht day ;) :rofl:


----------



## tinybutterfly

sort of just in case yes hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

:lol: can't say my cookie cookin will be good though!

So how are we feeling today?


----------



## tinybutterfly

in case of cookies gone wrong we'll just put alot of frosting on them to hide that haha

doing well...been productive (have no other choice now do i)...
and it's not nesting if you clean something that is just dirty right?


----------



## Bittersweet

Lol oh good :p.

I havnt a clue. I thought any cleaning was nesting :haha:


----------



## Firedancer41

I have a question for you ladies...
I am wondering how to word or go about congratulating my DHs cousin...

She is pregnant with her 3rd child. Over Easter she was excited because she was about to have her 20w U/S and find out the sex. During that test, they discovered baby had no nose bone, which is a soft marker for Down Syndrome. They opted for an amnio and the test was pretty certain that the baby does have DS. This was relayed to me through my MIL...The cousin and I are not super close, but I want to congratulate her. I know she is very upset by this, but I think it's more hurtful if people do not celebrate the blessings of this little girl. If the test was normal, people would be gushing, posting on FB. Instead no one is saying anything, and I think that is insulting.
What I don't know is how to word it. I started out by saying congrats on another girl (She has 2 at home, her sister has 2, and I have 4) and that we girls are taking over tge family :) I also stated that I know she had some stressful test results and we are praying for them all. Then I stated that Abby was excited to have a girl cousin her age to play with soon.
Not sure if that is good at that, or if there is something else comforting I can say. I don't want to avoid the test results altogether either, that looks like either I didn't find out about them, or it's an elephant in the room.

Thoughts?


----------



## Tulip

Lisa I think you've phrased it just right, hon :hugs:


----------



## Clo

Hello! Can u update my detail on the front page please. Baby is breech so I've now got a scheduled c-section on 10 May  xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ okay, will do so in a minute :)
and omg that is close by hahaha

Lisa, i think you worded it perfectly! the DS diagnosis always weirds ppl out, but it is hard to imagine what kind of response she's expecting of course... i imagine she wants everyone to be happy with her girl, regardless of DS or not. don't avoid the topic, bc that is probably hurtful, so you're doing great writing what you did


happy 41 weeks *Cheryl*!!!
happy 40 weeks *Kabie *& *Meow*!!! 
happy 35 weeks *Mary *!!!



i had contractions last night, the usuals i sleep through but also some harder ones, boo!
nothing regular...but of course all that made me dream about giving birth LOL!
i was all like "no no no, it's still april" but OH was very pleased hahahaha.
anyone else dreamt their child was ugly? seriously, in her 3D she looks cute, in my dream...not so much!


----------



## roonsma

TB, she'll be beautiful i promise! :hugs:

Sounds good to me FD, she be glad that you're congratulating her whilst not ignoring the test results :hugs:

Hi ladies! xx


----------



## TripleB

Oh wow TB, full-term and good to go! Look forward to hearing news of her arrival - good luck! xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

so ehm...just a casual question.... how often do you girls wash off your washer and dryer?


and i'm now banned to my living room by my mom bc otherwise i keep finding little jobs that need to be done while she's mobbing etc


----------



## Tulip

Tibs you are totally going into labour tonight :rofl:
And with your bone structure, she's going to be STUNNING! Xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

thanks, i hope she is!
we already know she's gonna have quite the personality,
she needs good looks to compensate all the shenanigans she'll pull over the years hahahaha

nooo labour, i'm holding it up and keep my legs crossed no matter what :p

but yeah... i don't think it's gonna take much longer


----------



## EpdTTC

Ooooh TB I think she's coming soon! I was nesting like a fool very early on, washing all the baby clothes, putting everything together, and even had my bag packed for the hospital and that was all done by 33 weeks. We got the car seat installed on Wednesday of my 34th week and I'll be darn if my water didn't break the very next day. Everyone said I was nesting and that I was going to have her early but I just thought I was being motivated!


----------



## aussiettc

Soemone's majorly nesting LOL

AFM i saw the ob yesturday and she thinks LO is already about 3kg, or nearly 6lb, and i still have 4 more weeks. I've had my youngest sick the last few night and now i've caught what ever he had, i was up all night sick :nope: Fxed that the next few weeks go quickly caause i'm starting to stress about the surgery. I have tosee the anethisist soon and its freaking me out a fair bit. Oh well the things we do for babies


----------



## tinybutterfly

weight estimates can be off, don't forget that, and in 4 weeks LO might add just another kg... or not, wouldn't worry too much, it has to come out anyway hehe

booo for being sick, i got a horrible cough from somewhere, it's better today than yesterday, so progress, but still...bad timing!
hope you feel better soon!!!



oh and ehm... BOO i'm still here :p

happy 44 weeks *Eve*!!!
happy 41 weeks *Mojo*!!! 
happy 38 weeks *Lucy*!!! 

i suppose Eve will have given birth by now lol, if anyone knows anything...scream


----------



## Lianne1986

wow 44 weeks :rofl:

thats would make her 2 weeks overdue being 2 week overdue :haha:

does tht even make any sense?


----------



## tinybutterfly

lol it makes sense to meee!

44 weeks is the max i stretch it though hahaha


----------



## Lianne1986

u do a fab job of all the updates :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

thanks, i try my best


little miss wasn't very active today... poking etc didn't help.
normally she wriggles when she hears daddy...no luck with that either
moved a veeery little bit when i put on some music and turned up the volume.
and also just a liiiitle bit a while ago, but nothing like i'm used to...
silence before the storm? dumdumduuuuum!!!


----------



## EpdTTC

She's probably running out of room to move in there! She wants out!


----------



## Lianne1986

less movement is normal just befor the birth xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

it's getting crowded in there, no doubt, but that never stopped her from poking knees and feet out lol.
also, reading mixed messages, some say less movement is normal before birth, others say it isn't.
found such disturbing posts here last night, i was very glad by then she was wriggling around again at a good pace.
she must have taken a big big nap yesterday, in the evening she was more active, this morning too.
or maybe she's suffering a bit from that cold i have, is possible too i guess.
no fun, i want that to be over with!
with every coughing spell i had this morning, i had to run for the sink bc i had to puke up slimes and salive, seriously, this is 1st tri all over again (only i didn't need coughing spells then to trigger it hehe)

april 30... i wouldn't mind if things started up somewhere this evening, then have her may 1st hehe.
is a national holiday here, so she'd always be home on her bday haha


happy 42 weeks *Lightweight*!!! 
happy 36 weeks *AppleSauce*!!!


----------



## aussiettc

tinybutterfly said:


> weight estimates can be off, don't forget that, and in 4 weeks LO might add just another kg... or not, wouldn't worry too much, it has to come out anyway hehe

I know that estimates can be off but cause my last 3 were 10lb, 8 lb 1 1/2(10 days early) and 8lb 8 (2 weeks early) i'm guess that it probally right. 

Its not the size thats worrying me, getting closer to c-section time means i have to meet the anethisist which is making me think about the surgery. I had the freakest dream the other day that they couldn't needle in again and i ended up paralysed. Scared the crap out of me and i woke up and couldn't get back to sleep for about 2 hours.

I am feeling slightly better but still have a bit of an upset stomach. I went shopping today for food and felt terrible after. My tummy was so sore i was almost going to go to hospital for a check up. Thankfully after we finished shopping and got home i laied down and the pain went away. Only 4 more weeks untill bubs is here. i'm so excited and scared at the same time i'm not sure what to do.


----------



## tinybutterfly

ah true, i forgot you don't have to squeesh baby through there lol! (i seriously have my mind in the gutter lately, today is especially bad)
i'm scared and excited too, it's a weird combination!
your dreams just show your fears in this case, don't forget that - easier said than done i know!


i'm having a crap day, seriously!
my cold got worse, so after a hot shower etc not working i went back to bed once OH got up.
had a big cup of milk and honey and slept a few hours... still not feeling better.
my nose is clogged, and breathing through my mouth is a nightmare bc my troat is so sore from coughing.
and i've lost another bit of plug it seems, hooray for that!
don't feel much else though

now have the laptop in bed, but no mouse, so navigating sites is a nightmare lol, i have no laptop skills at all haha, oh well...

in a few hours i'm using nose drops anyway, that should make me feel better a bit,
if it starts labour (but probably not lol), so be it, i'm ready for it!


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 44 weeks *Jamie*!!! 
happy 38 weeks *Sam* and *myself*!!!

yepyep, another one in the 2 weeks overdue on the 2 weeks overdue crew! :D


i feel a liiiittle better but i'll spend most of my day in bed again i'm afraid.
i do have contractions, but they're so not painful i'm not bothered yet to sit and time them lol.
so it's wait and see...
in the mean time i'll take hot showers and blow my nose for the zillionth time, fun!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Congratulations Cesca! Know what you mean about this is how it was all supposed to pan out.
> 
> Wow Erin, Eden is growing fast, what great weight gain!
> 
> Shameless pic of my gorgeous boy having just been playing in his paddling pool with daddy on his 5 month birthday :cloud9:
> 
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%205%20months/75c92d01.jpg

Awww he looks so big now



tinybutterfly said:


> yay it's back!
> 
> 
> and i just got back from gyn apointment!
> he gives me one more week!
> cervix is shortened to 1cm and i'm 2cm dilated atm
> 
> he said "if i had nails i could break your waters right now" LOL, how 'bout not? hahaha

Getting so close. I am so super excited to see your princess!!!!



Firedancer41 said:


> I have a question for you ladies...
> I am wondering how to word or go about congratulating my DHs cousin...
> 
> She is pregnant with her 3rd child. Over Easter she was excited because she was about to have her 20w U/S and find out the sex. During that test, they discovered baby had no nose bone, which is a soft marker for Down Syndrome. They opted for an amnio and the test was pretty certain that the baby does have DS. This was relayed to me through my MIL...The cousin and I are not super close, but I want to congratulate her. I know she is very upset by this, but I think it's more hurtful if people do not celebrate the blessings of this little girl. If the test was normal, people would be gushing, posting on FB. Instead no one is saying anything, and I think that is insulting.
> What I don't know is how to word it. I started out by saying congrats on another girl (She has 2 at home, her sister has 2, and I have 4) and that we girls are taking over tge family :) I also stated that I know she had some stressful test results and we are praying for them all. Then I stated that Abby was excited to have a girl cousin her age to play with soon.
> Not sure if that is good at that, or if there is something else comforting I can say. I don't want to avoid the test results altogether either, that looks like either I didn't find out about them, or it's an elephant in the room.
> 
> Thoughts?

I think you phrased it perfectly. I am sure she has a long but rewarding road ahead xx



Clo said:


> Hello! Can u update my detail on the front page please. Baby is breech so I've now got a scheduled c-section on 10 May  xxx

Wow your pg has gone quickly x



aussiettc said:


> Soemone's majorly nesting LOL
> 
> AFM i saw the ob yesturday and she thinks LO is already about 3kg, or nearly 6lb, and i still have 4 more weeks. I've had my youngest sick the last few night and now i've caught what ever he had, i was up all night sick :nope: Fxed that the next few weeks go quickly caause i'm starting to stress about the surgery. I have tosee the anethisist soon and its freaking me out a fair bit. Oh well the things we do for babies

3kg is 6lb 10 so you could have a whopper lol



tinybutterfly said:


> thanks, i try my best
> 
> 
> little miss wasn't very active today... poking etc didn't help.
> normally she wriggles when she hears daddy...no luck with that either
> moved a veeery little bit when i put on some music and turned up the volume.
> and also just a liiiitle bit a while ago, but nothing like i'm used to...
> silence before the storm? dumdumduuuuum!!!

Glad she has picked up again.



Lianne1986 said:


> less movement is normal just befor the birth xx

That is a common myth. It should always be checked out.

I have not been on in ages and ages. Little Miss keeps me super busy and spend a lot of time trying to exercise back into my clothes in the evenings.

Sophia is absoluely precious but is quite a miserable baby lol. She is still tiny - 6lb 10 last week at 11 weeks old!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ yep, baby obviously had a sick day with me, listened to her hb with a stethoscope the day she was so quiet and i heard it beat away, she was also turned around a bit more than usual and i felt her movements less.
yesterday and today her moving is like before :)


i slept a little, but still feel tired (but everything seems to think "it's may, let's call to tell her!"... ok, the grandmothers to be called to see if i was still feeling so sick).
our cat seems to have a nose for labour, if i have contractions he feels it's his duty to be around me and guard me hahaha, cute thing!


----------



## Lianne1986

Just thought id share a few pics of Jaiden now hes a bit bigger :haha:
 



Attached Files:







tinker3.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4









tinker2.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 3









tinker.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Vickieh1981

Lianne1986 said:


> Just thought id share a few pics of Jaiden now hes a bit bigger :haha:

Awww he is gorgeous. He looks so much older and bigger that Fia


----------



## tinybutterfly

aw Lianne, he's adorable! didn't know they could use that "chair" (lol, i forgot what they are called, but my mom has one haha) so early on already, he's managing that very well!


----------



## Lianne1986

thanks ladies. 

mine is a bebe pod, but there are the same as a bumbo :)

u can use them from 3months. hes not tht far off. his head control isnt perfect yet but hes gettin there, i sit with him the whole time, he also slouches and i have to prop him back up lol


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Hope everyone is well. :flower:

I am a little late in announcing but baby Dominic Steven arrived at 7.41pm on Thursday 28th April weighing 7lb 10 oz. 

I was having fairly strong contractions while we were shopping in Tesco at just before 5pm after a long walk but the hospital put me off going in when I rang and told me to have a bath/ paracetemol. In the end we arrived at the hospital just after 7pm when I was fully dilated (no wonder I was in agony !)and Dominic arrived shortly afterwards. I was hoping for a 2 hour discharge but ended up in theatre with an epidural to remove the retained placenta/ losing over 2.6 litres of blood so they gave me a transfusion and kept me in for a couple of days.

Home now and settling in with my gorgeous little boy - picture to follow shortly when I find out where DH has saved them all !


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 38 weeks *Clo*!!!
happy 36 weeks *xshell79*!!!


congratulations Mojo!!!!!!!!!
wow that's alot of blood to lose. glad you're alright now
and i can't wait to see the pictures!!!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Mojo! xx


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Mojo! Looking forward to some pics!


----------



## braijackava

Congrats on the new babies and hope everyone else is doing well. Sorry been crazy busy with 4 kids, 2 dogs and hubby working out of state. He is only home 2 days a week right now.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Huge congratulations hun. Sorry you ended up with a transfusion.

I thought I would put a recent picture of my princess - this is last week


----------



## Lianne1986

she is gorgeous vickie.

congrats mojo xxx


----------



## braijackava

So precious Vickie!


----------



## tinybutterfly

whiiii so cute!!!!


is there a Spring Mommies thread somewhere? i should investigate and catch up a bit there i think, otherwise i'll be so out of the loop once i've given birth hehe


----------



## Tulip

Awww vick, Fia is so cute!


----------



## roonsma

Congratluations Mojo! :happydance:

Vickie, she's so dainty and beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 42 weeks *Meredith*!!!


----------



## aussiettc

TB you're still here, do you think you'll be hanging around for a while?? or is bubs interesting in coming to say hi soon??


----------



## Tulip

LOL every morning I come in here expecting to see Tibs is in labour :rofl:


----------



## tinybutterfly

sorry to disappoint

it saddens the OH too :p

but really, i don't know if he's doing it on purpose or not but he's being a stupid fuck!
guess he hopes my waters break from me being angry or something?
basically, if i've made enough progress, gyn is going to suggest to induce it one of these days. (bc next week he's on holiday so delivery would be with another gyn)
but i don't want to! i want nature to take it's course...and i also don't want to take painkillers (not talking about epi, godknows what other medication they give you during labour, i never heard of it, but according to OH -who probably has done alot of deliveries :p- they do give you other things too if you want).
anyway, i said, no, i want it all natural, no painkillers, no epidural, not if it's not medically needed...
now he called me stupid bc of that???
says i'm acting rediculous

seriously, at this rate he doesn't need to be with me during delivery untill he got his sense of reality back!


----------



## Tulip

The men have no clue. I'm with you, you don't want to drag princess out if she's not ready! Tho I've never had a named doc so don't know how big a deal it is if yours is on holiday :-/


----------



## braijackava

Men :wacko:
Here are a few pics of Max. He is almost 2 months old! And weighing a robust 13lbs already!
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 1









015.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 1









021.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## aussiettc

MEN!!!
I've suddenly been feeling really uncomfortable. I have a bit of preasure between my legss:blush: and have been getting the odd cramping feelings on my bump on and off for a few days now. They seem to be very very irregular though. Maybe every 45 mins to 2 hours. Somethimes my bump tightens up to. I've rang the OB and she said if they get any worse to let her know and come in to get checked out. I haven't lost my plug or anything, i dont have any discharge at all actually, what do you think it could be? I've never felt this way before but that could be cause i've never gone into labour naturally.

Also do you think you can go into labour with losing your plug? Not sure what to do now:coffee:


----------



## Tulip

Could be just bitch BHs Mary? I lost a couple of bits of plug, but wouldn't have noticed if I hadn't been looking for it :) But hey, I can't claim to be normal, had to have my waters broken at the point of crowning :rofl:


----------



## tinybutterfly

happy 41 weeks *Brandi*!!! 
happy 37 weeks *Leanne* !!!


yup, thinking BH's too mary!
losing plug means nothing, look at me :p
STILL here! doom!!!
these damn contractions are here, when i go to bed, when i get up,
they just refuse to get harder and more regular, it's doing my head in!


----------



## aussiettc

I thought it might have been thats why i'm not to worried. Its funny isn't it i'm on my fourth child and only just working out what BH are :dohh:

If they change at all though i have to go and get checked out, cause i'm not allowed to go into labour, after 3 c-section i just dont want to risk myself or bubs. Its so funny cause i was telling a friend the other day how there was no chance of going into abour early and that i never ever get BH or even a sign of labour with my kids then this happens.(insert foot into mouth):haha:

Oh well maybe i wont make it to my section date after all. 
Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Charliemarina

hey girls, my baby girl is now 2 weeks old and doing fab just thought id post a piccy of her for u all to see ;) xx
 



Attached Files:







lily 2 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## braijackava

So cute Charliemarina!


----------



## Beadette

Hey girls,

Here's a couple of recent pics of my little mister. He now weighs around 8lb at 2 months old.


----------



## braijackava

Very cute! I love those bibs!


----------



## Beadette

braijackava said:


> Very cute! I love those bibs!

They are the best bibs! Stop any milk sick going in the creases round his neck - i have issues with that!!!! 

The bib is massive on him still isn't it bless him x


----------



## tinybutterfly

<3 <3 <3


i'm not feeling too well atm
been on my feet all day, cleaning etc to get things going
been having contractions throughout the day and the past couple hours some really bad ones,
and waves of nausea... let the good times roll lol


----------



## Vickieh1981

Ooooh exciting. Get climbing up and down the stairs to encourage the contractions to come stronger.


----------



## roonsma

Beautiful Girl Charliemarina, what a cutie x

Beautiful little man Beadette, he's filling out well! . Do you mind if i ask where you got those bibs, we have a piggy who eats too much then brings the extra back and sicky milk neck is not pleasant as you must already know!

Wahoo TB!! Come on baby girl!!

Hope your LO stays put till your ready Aussie, i lost my plug this time ages before i had him, about 2.5 weeks actually so plug are prob not such a good indicator either way :hugs: x


----------



## Beadette

roonsma said:


> Beautiful Girl Charliemarina, what a cutie x
> 
> Beautiful little man Beadette, he's filling out well! . Do you mind if i ask where you got those bibs, we have a piggy who eats too much then brings the extra back and sicky milk neck is not pleasant as you must already know!
> 
> Wahoo TB!! Come on baby girl!!
> 
> Hope your LO stays put till your ready Aussie, i lost my plug this time ages before i had him, about 2.5 weeks actually so plug are prob not such a good indicator either way :hugs: x

they are Tommee Tippee milk bibs Roonsma! You can get them from boots but they are cheaper at asda! I don't use any others as these are fabbo! Xxx


----------



## roonsma

Some more recent pics of Harry...







I love my boys!!


----------



## aussiettc

Love the photos. Georgous babies you have their girls.

Oooooooooooh fxed for you TB hope you get some actions soon. can't wait to see you little girl.

AFM eveything has settled down. basically we have a friend who we would call to come over in an emergency to come watch the kids cause we have no one else as all family lives interstate, so once i called him to say we weere being monitored incase something happened just to let him know everything stopped. I think this LO like playing games already. LOL


----------



## Tulip

Haha naughty little button! 

Rach your boys are gorgeous!

Xx


----------



## Bittersweet

Tibs hasn't updated today. Fxd little miss is here!

Gorgeous babies girls :).xx I'm gona miss this thread when youv all had your babies :(.xx


----------



## Lianne1986

ohhh she has normally updated by now. :)

bittersweet u will have to follow our new thread - if there is going to be one :D


----------



## Bittersweet

Lol I defs will do if I'm allowed lol.
This thread was made like almost a year ago. Mental! You ladies are so inspirational with your rainbow babies and strength

I'm gona get a turkey baster and get my bfp :lol:


----------



## Tulip

Course there'll be one! I reckon we should start it once all the regulars have their babies so we dont all drift away :)

I also reckon little miss tibs is here or on her way - whoop!


----------



## Tulip

Err Bittersweet I think you'll find that you're the inspirational one...


----------



## Bittersweet

ErnTulip no defs not :p.

Look at all f you with your gorgeous little babies (including you tibs I KNOW she's ere!).

Aww I love ya all feeling a bit soppy today!:haha:


----------



## Tulip

JL is with you sweetie, cheering you on. She's such a big girl now x


----------



## Bittersweet

I know she's gona be two that's insane!!! Can't believe that :haha: makes me feel old!


----------



## Lianne1986

of course u will be allowed hun! 

and tulip i agree, wait til everyone hashad there babies! wow a whole new thread! im excited :haha:


----------



## Beadette

Oh TB!!!! I hope she's had her princess by now xxx


----------



## braijackava

Oooh how exciting TB!


----------



## Lianne1986

any news? does she have a bump buddy?


----------



## roonsma

I'd love to join a new thread when we've all popped :happydance:

Hugs for you and you're LO Bittersweet :hugs:

TB!!!!! Have you got something to tell us????!!! :happydance:

Tulip, thanks and i think you're little man is just devine! I love the little FF'ding logo, I'm teetering on the edge at the mo and that made me feel a little less guilty :cry:

Hi to all xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Charliemarina said:


> hey girls, my baby girl is now 2 weeks old and doing fab just thought id post a piccy of her for u all to see ;) xx

She's gorgeous hun. 



Beadette said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Here's a couple of recent pics of my little mister. He now weighs around 8lb at 2 months old.

Awwww isn't he just precious? 



roonsma said:


> Some more recent pics of Harry...
> 
> View attachment 201007
> 
> 
> View attachment 201008
> 
> 
> View attachment 201009
> 
> 
> I love my boys!!

He is lovely. He looks so cute and chunky in those pics



aussiettc said:


> Love the photos. Georgous babies you have their girls.
> 
> Oooooooooooh fxed for you TB hope you get some actions soon. can't wait to see you little girl.
> 
> AFM eveything has settled down. basically we have a friend who we would call to come over in an emergency to come watch the kids cause we have no one else as all family lives interstate, so once i called him to say we weere being monitored incase something happened just to let him know everything stopped. I think this LO like playing games already. LOL

Grrr I thought we might have another spring baby on the way



Lianne1986 said:


> any news? does she have a bump buddy?

She hasn't even posted on fb today. Me thinks something is going on.



roonsma said:


> I'd love to join a new thread when we've all popped :happydance:
> 
> Hugs for you and you're LO Bittersweet :hugs:
> 
> TB!!!!! Have you got something to tell us????!!! :happydance:
> 
> Tulip, thanks and i think you're little man is just devine! I love the little FF'ding logo, I'm teetering on the edge at the mo and that made me feel a little less guilty :cry:
> 
> Hi to all xx

If you choose to formula feed you will be fine hun. Can I just say though that if you are struggling now try to give it a few days (if you want to bf that is). 6 weeks is when they hit a growth spurt in bf babies. They feed all the time to get your supply up and then it settles down. This is why so many people give up at 6 weeks as they think they don't have another milk. Happens again at 12 weeks - I have just had that one and it sucks. lol


----------



## Beadette

Yes I would agree with Vickie - the 6 week growth spurt hit me hard - not through pain of feeding or anything - It just seemed like all of a sudden I was feeding constantly and it was draining! It stopped after a few days and went back to 3-4 hourly. 

But in terms of feeding - if you want to BF then there is support out there to help you get through the tough times but if you decide you don't want to anymore then that is nothing to feel guilty about. Like Tulip said - you feed your baby, that's all that matters! xxxxxxx


----------



## aussiettc

Ooohh Hope TB's little princess is here.

Vicki - i can't beat TB so we'll all just have to wait another 3 weeks untill this little one comes.

Roonsma - what ever you do just remember what everyone has said, as long as your feeding your LO thats all that matter. i FF my first, BF my second then BF untill 6 months and FF from 6 months with my third andd they have all turned out fine. So it doesn't matter what you feed them they all turn out OK in the end. Also if you are trying to BF make sure you drink about 3 to 4 litres of water a day to make sure you produce enough milk.


----------



## Tulip

Rach :hugs: The girls have said all that needs to be said. Our problem was poor latch = much pain for mummy + lactose overload because he wasn't getting the nice fatty stuff. We struggled to get help at the key time because it was xmas and all the support groups were shut. The day we switched D and myself became different people and it made all the difference. If you can get through this bit you will be so proud of yourself - but if not it's nothing to be ashamed of. 

I fully advocate BF and encourage everyone to do it. But if it's making mummy and LO miserable I also advocate CHOICE.

Tibs! Where's that birth story!!??!!


----------



## EpdTTC

Bittersweet-I read your post on TTCAL and I'm sorry to hear about you and OH. I also saw your post on here about a turkey baster. I don't think I have shared this on this thread but my partner and I conceived our LO at home with donor sperm and a syringe! It can be done and if you still want to TTC on your own, I'd be happy to point you in the right direction. There is also a thread for this on BnB called something like at-home insemination with donor sperm and it is under assisted conception. Maybe you were just kidding and TTC is the last thing on your mind right now, but in the chance that you were serious, I thought I would just let you know. You don't have to give up on TTC just because of your new situation. *hugs*


----------



## EpdTTC

Here are some recent pics of my sweet girl!!! Love, love, love her!
 



Attached Files:







087.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 4









086.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4









115.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 4









152.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 5









SNC00980.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tulip

Wow Erin that IS news! She's even more of a miracle! And luuuurving those new pics, esp with her little fluffy bum xx


----------



## roonsma

Nice pics Epd!, what a sweetie :happydance: Love the story, how special x

Thanks for all the advice girls, i'll let you know how things go. If i can get through the next few weeks i think i'll be able to happily swich to FF, I can't quite bring myself to stop yet so i'm just gonna have to get on with it!

Tried to FF him yesterday as my boobs were empty (spaniels ears type empty) but he didn't know what to do with the teat, so i think a few bottle feeding lessons are in order to make the swich over easier for us both! Any advice, can't remember much about switching my first.

Whoever said being a Mum comes easily? x


----------



## Bittersweet

Epd it's something I am considering once iv graduated uni as I'm not sure il ever be looking for another partner.

Your little girl is a miracle and she's gorgeous.xx


----------



## Tulip

Rach, TT Closer To Nature bottles and teats worked well for us x


----------



## Lianne1986

Tulip said:


> Rach, TT Closer To Nature bottles and teats worked well for us x

and for us x


----------



## Beadette

Yep same here ^

I'm still BFing but have expressed so dad can feed and he takes the TT bottles no probs, and we don't get any probs with latch either.

What about combi-feeding? You could BF in the night as its easier and continue to give BF's in the day but top up with formula?


----------



## Tulip

Beware though, that was the start of my downfall xx


----------



## Bittersweet

Any news from tibs?


----------



## Firedancer41

Bittersweet said:


> Any news from tibs?

I saw some congrats on her Facebook, but nothing from her yet...:)


----------



## Tulip

From all the times of congratulations I'm guessing Aurelie arrived overnight?! Congratulations Kim darling! 

(Bet that amazing flat tummy is back already :dohh:)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clo

Hello, just to let you know, my rainbow Connor Jay was born on 1 May 2011 at 2:37am xxx


----------



## roonsma

Congratulaions Clo :hugs!!


----------



## Lianne1986

congratstibs & clo. 

clo did u go into labour cuz i se eu had a section booked xx


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats tibs and clo


----------



## braijackava

Congrats TB and Clo!


----------



## Charliemarina

come on tibs we are DYING to hear and see the little lady :happydance::happydance::winkwink:


----------



## Tulip

Well done Clo! Birth story please! xx


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Clo!

TIBS- Come on girl- dying to hear all x


----------



## EpdTTC

Tibs??? Anyone???


----------



## Lianne1986

she must have had baby by now, hope shes ok xx


----------



## Bittersweet

I hope she's okay!x


----------



## Rainbowpea

i keep checking for updates on TB, hope you're ok xx


----------



## Minimin

Hey all- read on another thread she has had Aurelie! Not sure when or any other info. :shrug:


----------



## Lianne1986

thanks min. 

congrats tibs x


----------



## Tulip

Tibs is home and drowning in messages of congratulations :rofl: Pics to follow, she says!


----------



## Bittersweet

Whoop!x


----------



## roonsma

Congratulations TB!!!:happydance:


----------



## EpdTTC

Congrats Tibs!!! Can't wait to meet your little girl!


----------



## mushmouth

Congratulations TB!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Congrats TB! Pics please! xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

my update

some pics will follow soon!
thankyou for all the congrats!
probably no news anymore that i gave birth lol
5/5/2011 at 10.51pm
it was long and painful!!!
i went in at 8am, by 3pm i still only had 6cm so they broke my waters
then hell broke loose, contractions came very very heavily with little time in between.
after 4 hours i had only moved up 1cm and i was sooooooo tired!!!
asked for epidural, they didn't get me one... 2 hours later OH got angry and told them it had been enough, i needed epi NOW!
15 minutes later all felt better and things moved along very fast (my body was trying to stop the labour or something)
eventually time to push and not long after that (and a little snip) there she was.
some oxygen problems though, she got stressed in the end and her saturation was a bit too low.
they gave me extra oxygen while pushing and gave her some too after she came out.
but once she was on my tummy her levels shot up to 100% as if nothing had happened.

she measured 49.5cm and weighed 3.150kg (6.93lbs... how much is that said in xlbs x oz?)
she kept me up all night after she was born, then slept all day...so it's been hard for me to recover and get the sleep i need.
spent 5 days in hospital (the norm here) and drama drama...no internet!!!!!!!
OH tried to steal it from surrounding networks but it failed lol!

she's a week old today and doing really well!
breastfeeding like a champ, although i'm going to start pumping now too so OH can give her bottles and i can get more sleep at night (also, i was ill before giving birth and somebody with a bug must have visited us bc i'm ill again, which doesn't really help with anything!)

first days after birth were agony bc of the stitches and bc i also had a huge hematoma!
well, still have but at least i can somewhat sit on a chair today!!!
first two days she slept in the big bed with me at the hospital bc of that hehe.
then unfortunatly she was put under the lamp (just one day thankgod!) bc her bilirubin levels were a tad bit too high (12.4 and cut off was 12).

ok, is all for now lol


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww Hun well done you sounds like a stressful birthcant wait to see pics :).x


----------



## tinybutterfly

Tulip said:


> Beware though, that was the start of my downfall xx

^^ this was about mixing breastfeeding and bottle feeding with expressing milk.
i plan to start the same, so dad can give a feed at night, giving me more sleep (our girl asks every 2 to 3 hours and it's not like she's drinking very little at all at once).
what should i be on the lookout for?



Tulip said:


> From all the times of congratulations I'm guessing Aurelie arrived overnight?! Congratulations Kim darling!
> 
> (Bet that amazing flat tummy is back already :dohh:)
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

nono, no flat tummy yet, still looked quite big untill yesterday actually.
was a bit weird, after i had her it was pretty much gone, then it was like it was swollen up again the day after.



some pictures of my little girl (they're on fb too)

day 1 (just 12 hours old or so)
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/DSC02426.jpg

<3 bath time!
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/CIMG2232.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/CIMG2234.jpg

<3 mommy... this is a picture from my first mother's day :happydance:
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/CIMG2240.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/CIMG2238.jpg

in the crib at home (my old crib and my old bedding, hence the 80s look :D)
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/CIMG2301.jpg


----------



## braijackava

She is precious TB!


----------



## EpdTTC

Beautiful TB! Great job!


----------



## roonsma

:hugs: Ah well done TB, she beautiful hun.:happydance:

Hope your felling better soon :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

When you know she's going to go say 3 hours between feeds, try and pump waaay before the next feed so the milk has time to refill. I think my biggest prob was letting DH do night feeds on weekends so I could get some rest. But I would wake up soaked in milk, plus my boobs started producing less because it wasn't used. You SHOULD pump at the same time someone else feeds her, to keep up your supply... But it kinda defeats the point of someone else feeding her bc you're not resting IYSWIM?

She's stunning, as predicted darling - well done! xxxx


----------



## Lianne1986

she s bloody gorgeous hun - well done xx


----------



## Charliemarina

she is beautiful hunny well done you, lily is also breastfeeding like a champ its so good wen they take to it well, i also express for DH to feed her but i do have to pump at same time coz of engorgement and not wanting to reduce my supply by missing a feed :)


----------



## aussiettc

wow i think i'm the only one left now. 
I had my appointment with the aneathisist on Monday and everything went well. There shouldn't be any problems this time with the spinal which makes me much more confident about everything.
I'm still a little nervous but DH is allowed in the whole time and will be holding my hands while they do the spinal so that will help ease the anxiety.
I have my last appointment with my OB tomorrow and then go in for my c-section on the 28th of may. 
I'm really excited about meeting LO and cant wait for everyone to finally shut up and stop telling me when i can and cant have this baby.
DH thinks its a boy and i think its a girl, we fiinally started thinking about names last night and i just couldn't be bothered you know. LOL this LO's gonna be nameless for a bit i think. :dohh:


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo: I'm really glad you're feeling more positive Mary, I was so sad to hear you were dreading D-day because of the spinal. And once you have LO we can all more over to Parenting groups together :D xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

i cant wait to move over - will we have tickers of how old are babies are instead of how many weeks pregnant we are? also we can have daily updates of happy 1 month to ???

if anyone has the time??


----------



## tinybutterfly

i want to move over but don't know to where lol

and i can copy/paste the first page for whoever is the one leading the thread,
bc i can already tell that i will not have the time for it all, too bad, i liked it!


----------



## tinybutterfly

not long now Mary!!!! sooo exciting!!!
glad your OH can be with you when they set the spinal, i was a bit gutted when they sent mine away when they set my epidural.

i can't wait to see what he/she is :D



and my gosh, she's been so cry-baby since we returned from my parents last night.
nothing is good enough, anything that comforts her normally...only comforts her for a little while now.
well...luckily the night went good, she slept pretty long (my cell phone was down, i had to go by how dark/light it was outside hehe)


----------



## Charliemarina

i was thinking girls one of us should start a thread for us over in baby club?? its the only forum that really fits the thread, i dont mind starting it and posting link for it in here, also wen i have time later i will update the first page with everyones names and tickers of there babys age, what u think???


----------



## Lianne1986

sounds good to me hun xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

and me! :) thankyouuu


----------



## roonsma

Not long now Aussie! 

Will that be all the babies then? :happydance:

I'm happy to go with the flow!!

TB Glad you're getting some sleep hun :thumbup:

Hi to all the Mummies x


----------



## Lianne1986

:hi:


----------



## Charliemarina

ok am gonna do it now, can all the girls send me the dates of birth of there little ones as it will take me all night to sift through all posts to get them lol seen as lily is in bed i will get on with the thread :thumbup: xx


----------



## Charliemarina

ok just realised TB has already done DOB's on first page :dohh::dohh: so now i can do it all :)


----------



## Lianne1986

Jaiden born 17.02.11 

thanks hun xx


----------



## Lianne1986

lol ignore my last post then haha


----------



## Tulip

Patsy, I think it might get moved out of baby club. Try Groups & Discussions > Parenting, that's where we have the Winter thread xxx


----------



## roonsma

Hey Tulip, been meaning to say thanks for the booblicious advice!

They seem to be behaving at the mo, got my TT bottles ready jic, keep meaning to start bottle training but never get round to it!

Ta again x:hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Yr welcome! I think it was a combination of several things that led to my downfall, but forewarned is forearmed etc xx

Hope all you mummies are well - let's not completely desert this place and leave Mary alone and heavily pregnant :haha:


----------



## Charliemarina

hey ladies here is the link, haven't finished list yet as it takes a while and lily is up for feed will continue later this evening :) 

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...ng-2011-babys-we-done-girls.html#post10673466


----------



## aussiettc

Not to much much longer girls. i promise only 9 days left (yes i'm counting)
Lucky for me i have my c-section booked cause today the Ob said if i was going naturally bubs would still be settled in there in 3 weeks time. While bubs is head down, they aren't moving down intto my pelvis, she said LO is the highest of most of her patients at the moment:dohh:

So DH only has one more day at work (which is he actually doing from home) and is then off for 6 weeks. He told me today not to worry about anything as he'll get stuck into everything next week and clean the house form top to bottom for me ready for when his dad arrives to help on the 27th.
Oh well now to just sit back and wait:coffee:


----------



## Tulip

:coffee: I'm not impatient, me :nope: :)


----------



## aussiettc

i didn't mean anyone else was getting impatient, i am though. I've been trying to have this baby since 36weeks :haha:

I cant wait to move threads to, its like such a milestone after a stressfull year last year


----------



## Bittersweet

Can I stalk the parenting one?:blush:


----------



## roonsma

Course! :hugs: x


----------



## Tulip

I am!


----------



## Vickieh1981

aussiettc said:


> wow i think i'm the only one left now.
> I had my appointment with the aneathisist on Monday and everything went well. There shouldn't be any problems this time with the spinal which makes me much more confident about everything.
> I'm still a little nervous but DH is allowed in the whole time and will be holding my hands while they do the spinal so that will help ease the anxiety.
> I have my last appointment with my OB tomorrow and then go in for my c-section on the 28th of may.
> I'm really excited about meeting LO and cant wait for everyone to finally shut up and stop telling me when i can and cant have this baby.
> DH thinks its a boy and i think its a girl, we fiinally started thinking about names last night and i just couldn't be bothered you know. LOL this LO's gonna be nameless for a bit i think. :dohh:

Glad that you feel a bit more positive now, only 9 days to go.



tinybutterfly said:


> i want to move over but don't know to where lol
> 
> and i can copy/paste the first page for whoever is the one leading the thread,
> bc i can already tell that i will not have the time for it all, too bad, i liked it!

Pah lightweight :haha:



Charliemarina said:


> ok just realised TB has already done DOB's on first page :dohh::dohh: so now i can do it all :)

Well done for setting it up. Off to look now. I love your nursing in public blinking - its been my motto for the last four years



Bittersweet said:


> Can I stalk the parenting one?:blush:

Of course sweetheart. I hope that you can join us there witha little one soon too. Although I will feel very broody seing pg tickers x

My little girl is so precious. She is a bit late but is now smiling the last couple of days and is babbling now too


----------



## Tulip

Vic did you get some reassurance about her weight and BF after nasty HV visit? :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> i want to move over but don't know to where lol
> 
> and i can copy/paste the first page for whoever is the one leading the thread,
> bc i can already tell that i will not have the time for it all, too bad, i liked it!
> 
> Pah lightweight :haha:Click to expand...

lol :haha:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i've been wanting to update the front page since forever and just don't find the time.
little miss has been having cramp issues the past few days (better now with the drops),
when she's awake we obviously want to spend time with her hehe.
and now i have in-laws visiting in 2 hours, so i'm on a mission to get things somewhat spotless!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Vic did you get some reassurance about her weight and BF after nasty HV visit? :hugs:

No :( But I checked Maffs book and he went off the chart at the exact same age



tinybutterfly said:


> i've been wanting to update the front page since forever and just don't find the time.
> little miss has been having cramp issues the past few days (better now with the drops),
> when she's awake we obviously want to spend time with her hehe.
> and now i have in-laws visiting in 2 hours, so i'm on a mission to get things somewhat spotless!

LOL housework is never ending. I feel a bit like I have baby blues the last few days so embarked on a springclean to lift my spirits


----------



## roonsma

Same as you on the baby blues Vickie, can't feckin shake it at the mo :dohh:.


----------



## aussiettc

wow, everyone has left me, its so quite in here. Only 5 days left untill bubs arrives. :coffee: if only i was patient and could wait it out LOL


----------



## Beadette

Bless you Hun! I hope this five days flies for you! Lots of love xxxx


----------



## braijackava

I am still here reading, just don't post much. Good luck honey!


----------



## Lianne1986

i'm here too! 

not long now :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

We're all still here :hugs:

Good luck, see you over in the new thread soon :thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

We're waiting patiently Mary! :kiss:


----------



## tinybutterfly

still here 
reading
1armed-typing lol

5 more days!!!!!! exciting!!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Still here:).xx


----------



## aussiettc

ohhhhh i miss you guys. i think its the time difference that makes it seem like no one's around :kiss: I don't think the next few ays will go by quick enough though. DH is sick of me telling him what he has to clean up already. LOL:dohh: 

I still have a few things to do. i have to buy some scratch mittens and a bottle bush (there's something else to but for the life of me i cant remember what it is:dohh:) we pick up the hire capsule on friday so then thats sorted 
DH's dad get here friday as well to help out with the kids while i'm in hospital, which will be great cause that means DH can help out and be with me a bit more.

Everything is settling into place nicely, the only other thing we have to do is work out a name:haha: we tried to come up witth some last night and got no where, cant agree on anything we both like. :help: i think we might just have a nameless LOL for a while 

:holly::holly: i love this


----------



## Tulip

What's a hire capsule?


----------



## braijackava

I googled it and I think it is like a car seat?


----------



## aussiettc

Wow countries are so differentt aren't they. LOL
Basically its a car seat that insead of buying we are hiring (kinda like renting a movie) a picture is attached.
only 3 sleeps left now i'm starting to get excited and nervous now. :haha:
If only i could get some more sleep i'ld be right, i'm only sleeping on average about 6 hours a night if i'm lucky. I've tried warm baths, aromatherapy and everything else i can think of but still no more sleep. Hopefully i find something to relieve me of my insomnia soon.:sleep:
 



Attached Files:







capsule.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 44


----------



## tinybutterfly

oooh a maxi cosi :p

they have rental services for that over there?
awesome!

hmmmm *sees a future for her own baby stuff she no longer needs in the future*


----------



## Charliemarina

aussiettc said:


> only 3 sleeps left now i'm starting to get excited and nervous now. :haha:


whoop whoop hun cant wait to see little one :happydance:


----------

